# Next from Target? A Fall Collaboration with Missoni



## chantal1922

One is a multigenerational family-owned Milanese label hip enough to get the likes of *Juergen Teller* and *Peter Blake*  to collaborate on its spring 2011 advertising campaign. The other is a  Minneapolis-based behemoth brand which dresses multiple generations of  American families. One would be Missoni, the other Target, and come  fallSeptember 13 through October 22, to be precisethe 400-plus fruits  of their collaboration (the biggest to date, apparently) will hit Target  stores nationwide, the latest in a long line of couplings for the  retailer (Proenza Schouler and Rodarte among them). Everything from  clothes (womens, mens, kids'), to bed sheets, to enough dinnerware to  set the table for _colazione, pranzo,_ and _cena_all in plenty of Missonis swirls, zigzags, and near-hallucinogenic florals. Its been a fantastic experiencce, " says *Angela Missoni*,  seen here working on Missoni's fall 2011 collection, shown in February,  one we are eager to share with families across the United States.

http://www.vogue.com/vogue-daily/ar...-come-september-a-collaboration-with-missoni/

I am so pumped for this!!


----------



## annemerrick

HOLY CRAP!!!  That is fantastic news!!!  SO excited!


----------



## AshJs3

I saw their tweets about it and immediately came here! I can't wait!!


----------



## titania029

OMG!!


----------



## yellow08

Wow!!!!


----------



## kendal

happy dance!


----------



## Mininana

oh I'm so excited!


----------



## quynh_1206

Can't wait! Hope it's gonna be a great one!


----------



## LovesYSL

Omg!!!! Soooo happy!


----------



## Mauricia

yay! I'll be moving into a new apartment then so I'll be excited to look at their home decor!


----------



## bagsforme

I'm not sure if I should be excited about this or not.  I'm sure I'll end up buying most of it, since I already have a bunch of Missoni stuff.  But I kind of feel like it cheapens the brand.

I have bought a lot of the designer Target items but they're designers I don't normally buy.

If the items are really similar, I'm going to be pissed.  After all spending over $400 on a Missoni dress, I don't want to get something similar at Target for $40.

Hopefully its more of the home items.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I have to set my calendar


----------



## hotstar16

bagsforme said:


> I'm not sure if I should be excited about this or not.  I'm sure I'll end up buying most of it, since I already have a bunch of Missoni stuff.  But I kind of feel like it cheapens the brand.
> 
> I have bought a lot of the designer Target items but they're designers I don't normally buy.
> 
> If the items are really similar, I'm going to be pissed.  After all spending over $400 on a Missoni dress, I don't want to get something similar at Target for $40.
> 
> Hopefully its more of the home items.




I completely agree.  The same thoughts ran through my mind.  Usually I'm excited about Target collabs - I loved the Liberty one, particularly the home items.  However I feel like most of the collaborations have been with either "up-and-coming" or "under the radar" brands that may have needed this exposure.  A big name such as Missoni doesn't particularly need to get its name out there.   Couldn't this hurt their name in the long run?  

I am intrigued to see what they ultimately produce.  But the quality of these past collections has been spotty.  (Not that I don't absolutely adore certain articles from these collections - the Zac Posen snap dress, ZP brocade dress, and Luella plaid dress come to mind as standouts).  And for every excellent piece I've kept, I've had one I've had to toss due to fading after just 2 or 3 wears (the Proenza Schouler collection comes to mind...) 

I just wonder how they're going to interpret Missoni fabrics.  I think I would be a bit less disheartened if it was strictly a Home collaboration... I'm sure I'll be scooping up quite a few of those items for everyday use or casual party use.  Still, it seems a bit... strange, to think of cheap plastic missoni plates instead of their regular, porcelain home collection.   Anyway.. just my .02.  Glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.  :wondering


----------



## cbtg818

Missoni is teaming with Bugaboo too to launch two patterns for the Bee and Cameleon that will be sold at Neiman Marcus. They must really be getting hard by the economy? I don't know why they are trying so hard to appeal to the masses, i always thought of them as an classic Italian family fashion house. am i wrong? I can't see Versace doing this


----------



## Litsa

Well some people can't afford any if these designers normally, like myself, so I'm excited about all these collaborations. If you're really that worried about a brand cheapening or that other people will get to wear something similar to what you spent a ton of money on, you need to worry about more important issues. This economy stinks. Not everyone is willing to spend that kind of money on clothes these days.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Here's another little article about the collaboration from Daily Front Row:

http://www.dailyfrontrow.com/the-fix/article/missoni-gets-the-target-treatment


----------



## Fee4zy

Since when did Target release new lines on a Tues?  They have always released them on Sunday.


----------



## tb-purselover

I am so excited about this!


----------



## kat99

I had the same thoughts as many of you about it potentially "cheapening" the brand - only because their signature is just those striped/zig zag knits and it would seem likely that they'd just use very similar patterns on cheaper fabrics for Target. I don't see why I would pay almost 2k for a sheet set from their main line home if it's probably 5% of the price at Target. But I do think that almost nobody is purchasing from their main line...that's why they have to do all these collaborations...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I am sooooo excited about this. I can't wait to see the collection.


----------



## gracekelly

bagsforme said:


> I'm not sure if I should be excited about this or not.  I'm sure I'll end up buying most of it, since I already have a bunch of Missoni stuff. * But I kind of feel like it cheapens the brand.*
> 
> I have bought a lot of the designer Target items but they're designers I don't normally buy.
> 
> If the items are really similar, I'm going to be pissed.  After all spending over $400 on a Missoni dress, I don't want to get something similar at Target for $40.
> 
> Hopefully its more of the home items.




That has always been my feeling when this happens. I lose the love for the brand really fast.


----------



## babygirlbling

I'm really excited to see the collaborations. I personally love it when companies partner with Target.


----------



## bagsforme

The other designers aren't as obvious as Missoni.  It is such a distinctive print.  I won't be buying anymore dresses from them if I can get the same thing at Target.  

Same goes for Pucci.  If they do a collaboration too, I'm done with designer clothes.


----------



## Frugalfinds

bagsforme said:


> I'm not sure if I should be excited about this or not. I'm sure I'll end up buying most of it, since I already have a bunch of Missoni stuff. But I kind of feel like it cheapens the brand.
> 
> I have bought a lot of the designer Target items but they're designers I don't normally buy.
> 
> If the items are really similar, I'm going to be pissed. After all spending over $400 on a Missoni dress, I don't want to get something similar at Target for $40.
> 
> Hopefully its more of the home items.


 
I agree. Most of the time, I haven't cared and have actually been excited about the partnerships, but I actually own Missoni items! I think for some brands it is easy to be different from the original while staying true to who they are, but I find it hard to picture Missoni not doing traditional Missoni.  

Litsa, I think that it is not necessarily an issue of snobbery. We know that these are tough economic times, but I think that those of us who really like Missoni also like the originality and that they aren't all over the place. With the Target collaboration, it could mean that you will see so much of Target-Missoni, that you won't want to wear your original Missoni because it just looks cookie-cutter.  I also know that for me, I have saved up money to buy Missoni pieces (I'm not 'well off' if you will), and it takes away from the uniqueness I felt in owning it. 

With all of that said, I am really excited about the home portion. I am really hoping they will have sheets and pillows!


----------



## chantal1922

Well I am excited. I can't afford Missoni (I wish I could) and I always admired Missoni designs. This will give me a chance to add some pieces to my wardrobe  that fit within my budget. It's a win in my book. I already have the date saved in my calender. I already plan to stop by Target on the 13th before work lol.


----------



## ellek72

Totally hope they have bedding and towels!


----------



## lavendartea

looking forward to the bed sheets. i'm not really a fan of missoni clothing but the pattern would look great on bedding pieces.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Fee4zy said:


> Since when did Target release new lines on a Tues?  They have always released them on Sunday.



Sunday will be the 10th anniversary of 9/11 which is why I suspect they would avoid a launch on that day....


----------



## SerraEstrella

PSYCHED! Thanks OP!


----------



## cbtg818

bedding and towels? i dont DH will like the new patterns that will be taking over the household lol. i cant wait for a sneak peak of what they will have


----------



## GearGirly

I can't wait!  I love Missoni!


----------



## CindyKay

I have mixed feelings about the collaboration... I LOVE Missoni designs, especially their clothing line, in which I own quite a few dresses, skirts, sweaters, and scarves; and I will not be happy if the Target/Missoni clothing line designs ended up closely resembling their regular line except using cheaper fabrics with lower quality workmanship. Their designs are so distinctive that they stand out from other brands, and the Target designs will not be recognized as coming from Target unless one is a die-hard Missoni fan who could tell the $$$$ from the $. I'll remain skeptical until the collaboration lands.

OTOH, I'm looking forward to their bedding collection.


----------



## Vintage Leather

http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2011/05/paparazzi_catches_target_shoot.html


----------



## digby723

^Does that look like a laptop case on top of the suit case?? 

I'm excited for this collaboration. I haven't really purchased anything from the others, although I've been excited for them, I've hated the feel of the bags, small clutches, etc and always have passed on the clothing (weird fit for me, or not my style). If a focus more on home goods versus clothing or horrible feeling bags, I'll probably grab a few pieces, like that head scarf and possible laptop bag.


----------



## titania029

I want that suitcase!!


----------



## Princess Pink

Hmm, I'm interested to see this collection but slightly annoyed as last month i just paid $60 on a genuine Missoni scarf - at Century 21 albeit !!!!


----------



## Litsa

It's a little zig zag overkill.


----------



## AshJs3

Love the suitcase, laptop sleeve, and the guys sweater. Wish my husband would wear it! It also looks like she is holding an iPhone case. The dress and headband are really cute, but not my style. I can't wait to see EVERYTHING!


----------



## qudz104

i love it!!! at least from the preview pics! i cant wait till this line is released!


----------



## chantal1922

I like the suitcase and laptop case! I am also feeling the head scarf. I can't wait to see the rest of the line.


----------



## sweetfacespout

I love Missoni, that's awesome news


----------



## jen_sparro

I'm hoping they release this in Oz, I love Missoni, I have yet to own anything from the brand, I would love some bed sheets/covers... 
I honestly doubt it will 'cheapen' Missoni in the long run, sure there will be more women walking around in Target products in the short run, but these products aren't likely to last (as in hold together etc) more than 2-3yrs... if they made it a regular/permanent part of Target's range then it would hurt the company. I think the aim of these lines are to drawn people in, most people who aren't educated fashion wise will see the ads and run out and buy these products and a few may be drawn to buy actual Missoni products. Some girls I know, who didn't know what Lanvin, Stella McCartney are, rushed out and bought some of the collections and ended up actually then reading up on these brands and some ended up buying products from the companies. It provides an opportunity to access the masses and potentially drum up more business. 

I think it's wrong to feel annoyed at a brand for doing this, it's a smart marketing strategy and at the end of the day it doesn't make what a Missoni customer has bought, less valuable, a Target piece will lack the quality, workmanship and high-end materials that a Missoni piece has.
I don't know how popular or well-known Missoni is in America, but here in Australia, I doubt it will sell particularly well... but I'll be waiting outside my Target to grab a few pieces, and when I find the right pieces, a few from Missoni as well!


----------



## xlovely

I love the suitcase! With that one, it'll never be too hard to locate.


----------



## authenticplease

I adore Missoni....I will be at Target on the release day to see/touch the pieces.  The suitcase looks really fun & cute....and easy to spot while traveling.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Frugalfinds said:


> I agree. Most of the time, I haven't cared and have actually been excited about the partnerships, but I actually own Missoni items! I think for some brands it is easy to be different from the original while staying true to who they are, but I find it hard to picture Missoni not doing traditional Missoni.
> 
> Litsa, I think that it is not necessarily an issue of snobbery. We know that these are tough economic times, but I think that those of us who really like Missoni also like the originality and that they aren't all over the place. With the Target collaboration, it could mean that you will see so much of Target-Missoni, that you won't want to wear your original Missoni because it just looks cookie-cutter.  I also know that for me, I have saved up money to buy Missoni pieces (I'm not 'well off' if you will), and it takes away from the uniqueness I felt in owning it.



I've only been to Target once in my life so I have no idea about the popularity of their designer collaborations. I do remember ages ago when I was in university, I was heavily into purchasing Isaac Mizrahi from Neimans and then found out he started designing for Target and I stopped buying his clothes. I'm just surprised Missoni decided to do the collaboration as they do have the M Missoni line which is more accessible to the public but the clothes are still high quality.


----------



## chanelbelle7

Ironically enough, I will be in Italy when this launches, hopefully finding some great deals on Missoni!! 

I do hope I am able to order some pieces online that will be waiting for me when I get home, but I am worried it will sell out fast. I live in the midwest, so I'm not sure how well it will sell here in stores, but I'm sure it will sell out online right away.

I did find some great Missoni headbands at Henri Bendel while I was in NYC at Christmas, so I hope they do something like that for the Target launch. Those would definitely be a must buy at the lower price point!!


----------



## chantal1922

Source: Daily Mail
I like the guy's cardigan and the scarves. I will probably go for a scarf.


----------



## sammix3

Definitely getting some scarves, and they're probably only like $20 each  can't wait to see the rest of the collection


----------



## BabyDollChic

I cannot wait for this to hit stores!


----------



## explorer27

Way excited for this. I'm pretty optimistic about this collection, the iconic part of Missoni is the print, and it's hard to mess that up!


----------



## kweber

A Target just opened in my town a few weeks ago so timing is perfect.  I hope all stores get all the items.


----------



## Fizzinggirl

http://allthewayuphere.tumblr.com/  for a preview.


----------



## sammix3

Love it and can't wait!!


----------



## chanel*liz

CAN'T WAIT for this to hit stores!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

The sweaters look really adorable.  I'm looking forward to the launch!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So excited!


----------



## G&Smommy

I can't wait for this collection!  I hope my local store gets a good selection.


----------



## bagsforme

Wow so similar to their regular line.
I will buy a bunch of stuff from the Target line but I'm definitely not buying from their regular line again.
Even though they are in Target for a limited time with over 200 items available, I won't want to buy anymore.
Why would I spend over $400 on a dress/sweater when I can get it at Target for $50?


----------



## LVjudy

im getting excited, let the countdown begin!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Some of those pieces look fabulous! Cannot wait for these to be in store!


----------



## jesscat

I just put the launch on my Google calendar so I can remember when it's coming out!! Love everything so far...


----------



## quynh_1206

FINALLY! A sneak peak of their lookbook!

http://www.stylelist.com/2011/08/10/missoni-target-tumblr/#photo-6


----------



## AshJs3

I'm so nervous about this launch! My local Target has done HORRIBLY in the past with these launches. For Liberty of London and Calypso I had to go in on launch day and practically beg them to put the stuff out.


----------



## BasketballCourt

Hmmm....I know the zigzag print is Missoni's "thing", but tbh I think it looks kinda ugly in the pictures. That combined with the quality of Target clothes makes me think I'm not going to like this collection. But I'll still check it out.


----------



## Frugalfinds

AshJs3 said:


> I'm so nervous about this launch! My local Target has done HORRIBLY in the past with these launches. For Liberty of London and Calypso I had to go in on launch day and practically beg them to put the stuff out.


 
I know what you mean! Sometimes my Target also only gets a very small selection of items. It is so disappointing!


----------



## roussel

Not really liking much of this collection. I'll wait til I see them in person


----------



## LuckyCloset

I've had good luck with Target's collaborations.  I still have a white Mizrahi suit that has held up well over the past 4-5 years.

I can't wait to check out the Missoni collaboration.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I wouldn't mind having a scarf


----------



## AshJs3

The full look book was just posted on their Facebook page! Flipping through I wrote down the following things to look for in person:

Grey tights
Black cardigan with white trim 
Purple pink scarf
Ballet flats
Umbrella
Circle scarf and hat
Socks
Shower curtain, towels, and circle rug
Big bowl
Black and white vases
File folders
Journals
Suitcase
Bike - super cute but I doubt I actually buy it. 

A lot of the stuff is super cute I just have so many makeup bags, plates, cups, candles, pillows, etc that I  really don't need anymore!


----------



## sammix3

AshJs3 said:


> The full look book was just posted on their Facebook page! Flipping through I wrote down the following things to look for in person:
> 
> Grey tights
> Black cardigan with white trim
> Purple pink scarf
> Ballet flats
> Umbrella
> Circle scarf and hat
> Socks
> Shower curtain, towels, and circle rug
> Big bowl
> Black and white vases
> File folders
> Journals
> Suitcase
> Bike - super cute but I doubt I actually buy it.
> 
> A lot of the stuff is super cute I just have so many makeup bags, plates, cups, candles, pillows, etc that I  really don't need anymore!



Who's Facebook page??


----------



## sammix3

Nvm found it! I'm so excited!


----------



## sammix3

I wonder how much things are going to be.. and if the suitcase would come in another print, preferably the floral one hehe


----------



## AshJs3

Sorry, it's on the Target Style facebook page!

Not sure about prices but I saw on another site that the flats are $29.99 and the dresses and long sweater coat type things are $50.


----------



## sammix3

AshJs3 said:


> Sorry, it's on the Target Style facebook page!
> 
> Not sure about prices but I saw on another site that the flats are $29.99 and the dresses and long sweater coat type things are $50.



Very reasonable! Do you know how much the suitcase will be?


----------



## AshJs3

^Nope those are the only ones I saw. Sorry!


----------



## Princess Pink

Will have to see it IRL before making a judgment. My first thoughts from the link was it's not my thing....think the clothing will have to be worn 'very' carefully otherwise could possibly look cheap.....

Love the baby's onesie though! And the laptop cover and homewares!


----------



## chynaxdawl

i can't find the facebook page, can someone post a link?


----------



## annemerrick

This collection is INSANE!!!  I honestly want almost everything!  My bday is sept. 3, and I am going to ask everyone for Target gift cards!!


----------



## G&Smommy

I wonder if there is a way to find out what will be available in each store?  I asked my local Target and they said they don't know until it arrives.  I hope there will be a good selection online and that it doesn't sell out too fast.  I am going to go crazy with this collection!


----------



## chynaxdawl

chynaxdawl said:


> i can't find the facebook page, can someone post a link?



found it! http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...33821363.73304.195794080433469&closeTheater=1


----------



## roussel

Took a look at that FB page and I'm loving a lot of the housewares and a few of the long sweaters and scarves.  I'm excited now!


----------



## koshi13

I must get the bike!


----------



## authenticplease

They also have rainboots!.....In the floral pattern & in the zig zag pattern!

I am really excited and can't wait to go see everything IRL!  I intend to leave with a 'few' items


----------



## Ladybug09

LuckyCloset said:


> I've had good luck with Target's collaborations. I still have a white Mizrahi suit that has held up well over the past 4-5 years.
> 
> I can't wait to check out the Missoni collaboration.


 I still have all of my Mizrahi clothing...the pieces were VERY well made!


----------



## jesscat

Not sure if anyone already posted this, but just found the entire lookbook:

http://www.luckymag.com/style/2011/08/missoni-for-target--the-complete-collection?mbid=social_retweet#intro


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I still have Mizrahi shoes. I love the Target Collaborations!


----------



## ChanelChap

Ladies, I am seriously jealous of you guys right now. When I first heard of the designer collaboration between Target and Missoni, I grabbed an envelope and started saving my spare cash. Looking at the lookbook, I can see that Target is only making men's ties and one cardigan?!?! They aren't even listing the men's cardigan shown in the advertising campaign. I am really disappointed, but I guess I now have an extra $400 to spend at Versace x H&M.


----------



## pro_princess

Target said on their facebook page there is more for men than what's shown in the lookbook...including a bike for men to match the women's bike!


----------



## anitalilac

love the stuff for young girls..I can see my daughter wearing it..


----------



## AshJs3

I had a dream about this last night! I was running around Target getting all of the stuff and when I got in line to check out, the power went out. They needed to get everyone out of the store and I was throwing a fit!  Hopefully not a sign of things to come!


----------



## yellow08

AshJs3 said:


> I had a dream about this last night! I was running around Target getting all of the stuff and when I got in line to check out, the power went out. They needed to get everyone out of the store and I was throwing a fit!  Hopefully not a sign of things to come!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

AshJs3 said:


> I had a dream about this last night! I was running around Target getting all of the stuff and when I got in line to check out, the power went out. They needed to get everyone out of the store and I was throwing a fit!  Hopefully not a sign of things to come!


LOL ...well I have actually been in Target twice when the power went out, and youll be happy to know that the registers still work ( i guess a generator?)


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

jesscat said:


> Not sure if anyone already posted this, but just found the entire lookbook:
> 
> http://www.luckymag.com/style/2011/...complete-collection?mbid=social_retweet#intro


Thanks!  There are some items there I must have ..already checking my schedule for that day.  Here is a link for some prices. 

http://pressroom.target.com/pr/news/album.aspx?q=&id=38134&s=orderasc&ncid=24583&pg=3


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

kat99 said:


> I had the same thoughts as many of you about it potentially "cheapening" the brand - only because their signature is just those striped/zig zag knits and it would seem likely that they'd just use very similar patterns on cheaper fabrics for Target. I don't see why I would pay almost 2k for a sheet set from their main line home if it's probably 5% of the price at Target. But I do think that almost nobody is purchasing from their main line...that's why they have to do all these collaborations...


Was thinking about this also ...I just now picture the streets covered with people wearing head to toe Missoni!  I have a few main line items ..that I got for a steal, but if I can now buy it at target ...whats the purpose.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Heres the link to all of the pieces.  Click on the slide show
http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2011/08/missoni_for_target_1.html#photo=1x00073


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

Soooo excited for this collection, everything is so gorgeous & extremely Missoni-esque, Target's really going all the way with their designer collabs!


----------



## stl

will it be available to order online??


----------



## authenticplease

I am really excited about this collection and I love the collaboration lines that Target does with designers.   I have many mainline Missoni pieces but will happily purchase several pieces from the Target line.......especially the home items of which I don't own anything!

I ran across this article yesterday and wanted to post.  I don't remember when the Halston line came out at JCP but it is funny how public perception has evolved!

http://www.thebudgetfashionista.com/archive/halston-jcpenney/


----------



## imlvholic

I wasn't as excited as NOW that I see these previews. I'll definitely mark my calendar for this day.


----------



## ChanelChap

There's still some items that we haven't seen, either. Mainly the men's bicycle and the unknown items of menswear. It makes me so frustrated that Americans don't accept or really promote designer clothes for men. Sure, the market is much smaller than womenswear and there probably isn't the same profit generated; there are still plenty of guys who care about their appearance and what they wear.


----------



## sillywahine

Oh my gah I am in love....I hope I will be able to order a bunch online since I'm currently in Japan :cry:


----------



## KayuuKathey

Collab is very huge.  That Missoni Bike seems to be a winner.

I remember the days when Loomstate x Target and Erin Fetherston x Target were dominating...for a brief period of time. How far we have come.


----------



## jen_sparro

^I need a bike for uni (my excuse, it's 20mins walk between my campus' otherwise)... and that bike is perfect! 
I need to stop spending money on coffees and save some moolah, this collection is going to be awesome!!


----------



## tehkatt

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Was thinking about this also ...I just now picture the streets covered with people wearing head to toe Missoni!  I have a few main line items ..that I got for a steal, but if I can now buy it at target ...whats the purpose.



Having all these designers collaborations inevitably does wonders for Target's image, more so than the other way around. Target gets elevated in the eyes of the middle and upper middle class, a PR position that it has pursued for the past decade.

Missioni will have more exposure and brand recognition with more people and I doubt they think many Target's customers will purchase their higher end line. I think it's just a sign of the times and shifts in present consumer demand and how these large design houses now realize that they can't subsist on their boutique and high level department stores sales. Having their product in Target will allow them to be more relevant longer and keep their name in the minds of the average American, as well as their real base customers, i.e. the media, stylists, the wealthy, celebrities, etc. A

lso the Missoni zigzag is iconic but a lot of the present Missioni fullprice items use more modern and abstract patterns and cuts, which is exactly what they're not selling at Target.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I can't wait for this collection to come out!!


----------



## iluvmybags

(all pics & info from: http://pressroom.target.com/pr/news/album.aspx?id=38134&ncid=24583)

Knit Cardigan* $49.99
Jersey Bra $19.99
Maxi Skirt $49.99
Hat* $24.99
Knit Clutch* $22.99
Shiny Tights* $16 






Knit Poncho* $49.99
Sleeveless Sweater Dress* $54.99
Silk Scarf* (worn as headband) $19.99
Tote $34.99
Shiny Tights* $16 





Sleeveless Sweater Dress* $54.99
Beanie* $16.99
Extra-Long Scarf* $24.99
Long Gloves* $19.99
Shiny Tights* $16 





Space-Dye Knit Cardigan $44.99
Space-Dye Sleeveless Sweater $29.99
Striped Sweater Skirt* $39.99
Silk Scarf (worn as headband) $19.99
Shiny Tights* $16


----------



## iluvmybags

Velour Hoodie $39.99
Jersey Cami $19.99
Velour Shorts $24.99
Tote $34.99 





Jersey Bra $19.99
Jersey Pant $39.99
Silk Scarf* (worn as headband) $19.99 





Triangle Bikini Top* $24.99
String Bikini Bottom* $24.99
Hat* $24.99
Tote $34.99
Silk Scarf $19.99 





Cardigan Sweater* $49.99
Sleeveless Sweater Dress* $54.99
Shiny Tights* $16
Pumps $39.99 





Chiffon Sweater* $44.99
Knit Shorts $39.99
Shiny Tights* $16
Pumps $39.99


----------



## iluvmybags

Sweater Coat $79.99
Space-Dye Knit Shirtdress $54.99
Space-Dye Tights* $16 





Sweater Dress $54.99
Rose-Embellished Sweater $44.99
Satin Headband* $7.99
Space-Dye Tights* $16
Rain Boots $34.99 





Cardigan Sweater $49.99
Printed Tee $29.99
Pleated Maxi Skirt $49.99
Satin Headscarf* $14.99
Shiny Tights* $16 





One-Piece Swimsuit* $39.99
Satin Headscarf* $14.99


----------



## iluvmybags

Knit Hoodie $49.99
Short-Sleeve Knit Dress* $54.99
Space-Dye Tights* $16 





Puffer Jacket $69.99
V-Neck Sweater $49.99
Blouse* $39.99
Knit Skirt* $39.99
Space-Dye Tights* $16 





Long Knit Cardigan* $49.99
Sleeveless Knit Maxi Dress $64.99
Vertical Tights* $16 





V-Neck Combo Chiffon Sweater* $44.99
Drawstring Knit Pants $39.99
Space-Dye Tights* $16


----------



## iluvmybags

Sleeveless Sweater $29.99
Floral Blouse $39.99
Pleated Knit Skirt $39.99
Hat* $24.99
Space-Dye Tights* $16
Slouchy Bag $34.99
Silk Scarf* (tied on bag) $19.99
Ballet Flats $29.99 





Cotton Jacket $79.99
Jersey Romper $29.99
Long-Sleeve Polo Sweater $44.99
Space-Dye Tights* $16
Ballet Flats $29.99 





Sweater Dress $54.99
Hat* $24.99
Long Gloves* $19.99
Knit Clutch* $22.99
Space Dye Tights* $16
Ballet Flats $29.99


----------



## iluvmybags

Corduroy Jacket $69.99
V-Neck Sweater* $39.99
Available at Target.com only
Space-Dye Knit Turtleneck $39.99
Pleated Knit Skirt $39.99 Extra-Long Scarf* $24.99
Space-Dye Tights* $16
Rain Boots* $34.99 





Silky Baby Doll Set (Thong not pictured) $29.99
Silky Pajama Shorts $24.99
Satin Headscarf* $14.99
Ballet Flats $29.99


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks for posting all the info. I will prob go for the scarves and flats.


----------



## iluvmybags

Oops -- here's the last one

Silky Robe $39.99
Silky Cami $19.99
Silky Pajama Shorts $24.99
Ballet Flats $29.99


----------



## iluvmybags

I love the blue maxi dress and long cardigan  --  I also like the solid black cardigan with the zig-zag trim.  I also want one of the sleeveless sweater dresses (altho I don't know which one yet) -- definitely a scarf (or two!) and maybe the flats


----------



## authenticplease

According to this auction....this seller found the suitcase out on the shelves at her store 2 weeks ahead of time

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...-/160642796869?pt=Luggage&hash=item25670e8d45


----------



## smurfet

^ Wow!  That's incredible.  The suitcase looks better in the ad than her pix, though.


----------



## smurfet

Is there usually a line to get into Target at the launch of one of these collaboration events?  I've never been to one.  I've just seen those crazy Black Friday lines on the news and they always scare me.


----------



## anitalilac

iluvmybags said:


> Corduroy Jacket $69.99
> V-Neck Sweater* $39.99
> Available at Target.com only
> Space-Dye Knit Turtleneck $39.99
> Pleated Knit Skirt $39.99 Extra-Long Scarf* $24.99
> Space-Dye Tights* $16
> Rain Boots* $34.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this jacket..I hope it is available in all Targets!!


----------



## AshJs3

It makes me so nervous when people start finding stuff early. 

Someone asked about lines and stuff to get in. I know at my Target, which is not in a major city but it is a college town, there are few people who care. I've never been there for open (but I will be for this one!) but usually they don't even have the stuff out until a few hours after they open. Hopefully this one will be different since it's on a Tuesday. I really don't know what to expect. I'm hoping it's like the other launches and not that many people are interested, or at least not interested enough to take off work on a Tuesday!


----------



## L etoile

The girl working at the customer service desk at my local Target looked at me like an alien when i asked when the Missoni collection would be out. She had never heard of it! Guess i'll be buying everything online on tuesday.


----------



## LABAG

My daughter works for Target-she is going get me a couple of scarves for sure-Ill get some other things on line-if I can. I want the scarves!!!!


----------



## L etoile

I just realized that the launch is TWO weeks from this Tuesday.  For some reason, I thought the launch was one week from this Tuesday.  Waiting sucks.


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

I can't wait. I am dying to see this stuff irl.


----------



## G&Smommy

Have they announced the time for the online release yet?  I can't wait to get some of these pieces and worry that my store won't have a good selection.


----------



## AshJs3

G&Smommy said:


> Have they announced the time for the online release yet?  I can't wait to get some of these pieces and worry that my store won't have a good selection.



Everyone keeps asking on the Target Style Facebook page and they just keep saying they will announce it before the launch.


----------



## G&Smommy

AshJs3 said:


> Everyone keeps asking on the Target Style Facebook page and they just keep saying they will announce it before the launch.



I saw some of those posts.  Just haven't checked in a few days.  Thanks.


----------



## mordant

LABAG said:


> My daughter works for Target-she is going get me a couple of scarves for sure-Ill get some other things on line-if I can. I want the scarves!!!!



My goal is to get the scarves and some of the home stuff. I'm so excited. I hope my Target doesn't sell out too quickly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mordant said:


> My goal is to get the scarves and some of the home stuff. I'm so excited. I hope my Target doesn't sell out too quickly.



same here, I just want scarves, a cardigan or two and home stuff.  I'll hit one Target and another friend will hit another, so we have our bases covered


----------



## lanasyogamama

I actually had a dream about this collection last night!  I hope I can get to the store on time!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Are they only in-store or is it online too?


----------



## poptarts

^

I believe it's both. However, some items are online only.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I've just recently heard of the collaboration and looking at the pics I loved it! Is there any chance to order online from Europe?


----------



## kamola

wow! look what I found on ebay...it's a Missoni for Target suitcase!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Ladybug09

I bet it's an employee selling something.Someone's going to get fired.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow, I wonder what the price will be @ Target when its released.


----------



## cbtg818

On the target corporate website there is a complete list, the rolling luggage is 169.99


----------



## kamola

here's the Missoni for Target commercial

http://www.target.com/c/Missoni/-/N-5ouwb

2 more weeks


----------



## azureartist

kamola said:


> here's the Missoni for Target commercial
> 
> http://www.target.com/c/Missoni/-/N-5ouwb
> 
> 2 more weeks



Love that! Want the home items too!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Cannot wait for this!


----------



## shmoog

cbtg818 said:


> On the target corporate website there is a complete list, the rolling luggage is 169.99


 

Can you please post the link to the complete list?  Thank you!!


----------



## AshJs3

I think $169 is a bit much for the suitcase so I will be passing on that one. I was expecting around $60ish!


----------



## knics33

EEEEEKK I am so excited for this!


----------



## cbtg818

http://pressroom.target.com/pr/news/album.aspx?q=&id=38134&s=orderasc&ncid=24583&pg=1#ltIndexCurrentPage2

The one thing that threw me off too was some of the tops are velour not knit so it would NOT have the same effect that their traditional line does, I wish they had more in the mens line and no baby boy clothes, boo


----------



## G&Smommy

cbtg818 said:


> http://pressroom.target.com/pr/news...=orderasc&ncid=24583&pg=1#ltIndexCurrentPage2
> 
> The one thing that threw me off too was some of the tops are velour not knit so it would NOT have the same effect that their traditional line does, I wish they had more in the mens line and no baby boy clothes, boo


 
They have said that the lookbook does not show every piece in the collection so there is more to the men's collection and there may be clothes for baby boys as well.

I love the little girls in the commercial! They look so adorable in their Missoni dresses!


----------



## saira1214

Does the asterisk mean that item is only availabe online? I am trying to figure out what pieces I can get in-store. Thanks!


----------



## floridagal23

My office is a block from the nyc pop up shop and the inside is decorated but no stock yet. The doors have been wide open as they are setting up so you can see some of the wall decoration/signs. Can't wait!


----------



## chantal1922

I am getting excited. Luckily I don't have to be at work til 9:30 so I am planning on stopping by Target before work. Hopefully my local Target will have some good stuff.


----------



## ESQ.

i can't wait! do you guys know if it becomes available at midnight on the site ?


----------



## G&Smommy

ESQ. said:


> i can't wait! do you guys know if it becomes available at midnight on the site ?


 
They haven't announced the online launch time yet.  I keep checking Target Style on Facebook and they say they will announce the launch time as the date gets closer.


----------



## Beriloffun

I can't wait for this collection! Thankfully theres 3 target stores within 5 miles of my house LOL. I really want that grey sweater coat!


----------



## Nat

Please post your purchases here next week, I'd love to see them!  I'm SO jealous of you guys!


----------



## Brittany515

I'm sooo excited for this collection.  I have 3 Target's by me, and the closest one usually never puts out the new collections the day of it's release,  ugh lol  hopefully they do this time.


----------



## Julide

I love the bike but 399.99the price...


----------



## Sunshine Suz

I saw some boxes that were super cool. I can hardly wait to see everything in person.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

I just saw the ad and had to look up the other things. I want so much but it just seems that they are charging more than usual for clothing. I realize it's Missoni but it's also Target. I also really want the luggage but I could probably get better made for that price.


----------



## Brittany515

does anyone have a pricelist for the collection?


----------



## Brittany515

nevermind,,  found it


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I am so excited. I have revamped my list a zillion times. I hope to get a silk scarf.


----------



## Brittany515

I want a sweater, the flats, and some of the storage boxes  *revamps list again*


----------



## cbtg818

I really think i'm going to wait on some of these pieces to see what they look like in person, 

if anyone gets the patio set post a pic lol. im curious to see what it looks but I don't want to return a $500 HUGE patio set to my local walmart lol. plus it wouldnt match my outdoor decorations but its so neat how it fits


----------



## bagsforme

floridagal23 said:


> My office is a block from the nyc pop up shop and the inside is decorated but no stock yet. The doors have been wide open as they are setting up so you can see some of the wall decoration/signs. Can't wait!



I was just in NYC this weekend and passed by the store.  Wish it would have been open then.  I peeked in the windows and the bikes were lined up and racks were full.


----------



## AshJs3

Can't wait to hear/see about the pop up shop! I saw the ad for the first time on tv last night!


----------



## chynaxdawl

they announced on fb that it'll go live online sept 13 at 9 pm est!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I want scarf and cardigan.


----------



## AshJs3

Thanks for the heads up! I just checked the Target Style Facebook page and they said it's midnight (EST) on the 13th so it's actually 9pm on the 12th PST!


----------



## sammix3

AshJs3 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I just checked the Target Style Facebook page and they said it's midnight (EST) on the 13th so it's actually 9pm on the 12th PST!



Yay! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## chynaxdawl

AshJs3 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I just checked the Target Style Facebook page and they said it's midnight (EST) on the 13th so it's actually 9pm on the 12th PST!



oops, that's what i meant. it's midnight est and 9 pm pst (i'm on pst so i must've gotten confused).


----------



## Chanel 0407

11pm cst 9/12


----------



## authenticplease

several of the flats and cosmetic bags are already up on Ebay now


----------



## Chanel 0407

That black skirt looks nice.


----------



## AshJs3

authenticplease said:


> several of the flats and cosmetic bags are already up on Ebay now



There was an event tonight for celebrities and the press. Maybe someone got it there? I think that's where they usually have the special bags. No idea though. I'll be checking my Target throughout the weekend though just in case!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yeah.  You never know they could put stuff out early.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Camilla Belle, Emma Roberts, and Elizabeth Olsen attend the Missoni for Target launch party on Wednesday (September 7) in NYC.
> 
> Im in town until Wednesday, and then Im headed to India to promote my new movie, Breakaway, Camilla told JustJared.com at the event.
> 
> Emma attended the bash with beau Chord Overstreet and snuck in a few hugs and kisses, a spywitness tells JustJared.com.
> 
> They looked really cute but didnt take any pictures together, adds the onlooker.
> 
> Emma, whos studying English literature this fall at a NY college, bought a few luggage cases, shoes, and shirts from the debut Missoni for Target collection.
> 
> FYI: Emma is wearing a white Alternative Apparel tee, a Westward by Emily and Meritt for kate spade new york clutch, Current/Elliott jeans, and Brian Atwood heels.
















source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2577610/camilla-belle-emma-roberts-elizabeth-olsen-missoni-target-launch-07/


----------



## roussel

I love all three looks above.  I'm so excited for this collection to come out.


----------



## chantal1922

I love the cardi!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love all three looks, but I'm really feeling the dress and cardigan!  

CAN. NOT. WAIT!!!!


----------



## chyeah

I must have the dress Camilla has on!! Luckily I don't have class on Tuesday


----------



## AshJs3

I wasn't a big fan of that cardigan in the pictures, but it looks really cute on Emma Roberts. The dresses are really cute too!


----------



## G&Smommy

I just checked Target Style on Facebook and now they are saying the collection will launch online between midnight and 7 a.m. EST.  They will be rolling out pieces in intervals due to the size of the collection.  I hope some of the items I want are available right away so I don't have to keep checking back.

I love the looks on Camilla Belle and Emma Roberts!  There are far too many items on my wish list from this collection.


----------



## iluvmybags

I want the dress Elizabeth Olsen is wearing -- it's so versatile!
wear it alone now while the temps are still warm, then add a Tshirt or turtleneck or blouse when the temps start to fall!!


----------



## floridagal23

The nyc pop-up shop was insane last night. I'm pretty sure they'll have to close sometime today - as of 10pm last night, all they had left were a few clothing items (lots of turtlenecks, the blue jacket, the long navy dress, the long black skirt, a few shorter skirts), some frames, crates/boxes, and kids shoes. They are not restocking any more - they restocked continuously through the evening but what's out is out. There are no shoes, no cups, no luggage, no bags, no scarves, no mens, very few plates - what is left is in the flowery pattern, and some black and white vases. I think they had 3 more bikes.

The knit clothing is pretty well made for a target collab. I got a dress and sweater and they're cute!


----------



## authenticplease

I was reading the FB page regarding the FNO popup store in NYC and saw this

_I noticed on the label of the Missoni carry-on luggage there's a warning about lead content in the plastic. It says there may be lead and your hands should be washed after touching the plastic. Are there any other items in the line with a similar warning?
13 hours ago_
Suddenly my desire for the luggage is gone.


----------



## Shopmore

authenticplease said:


> I was reading the FB page regarding the FNO popup store in NYC and saw this
> 
> _I noticed on the label of the Missoni carry-on luggage there's a warning about lead content in the plastic. It says there may be lead and your hands should be washed after touching the plastic. Are there any other items in the line with a similar warning?_
> _13 hours ago_
> Suddenly my desire for the luggage is gone.


 

Don't worry, I'm sure you'll find plenty more Missoni to buy  I can't wait!!


----------



## Princess Pink

There are lots of items on ebay now - hmm, they mostly look a bit tacky IMO

And the (small) scarfs are selling BN for $45! My real (large) Missioni scarf was only $60 (from Century 21)


----------



## sammix3

Wow there are a lot of items on ebay. It gives us a sneak peak of what's not on the lookbook. I like the throw in pink and the flower patterned comforter and sham bed set... so many cute things I want!


----------



## hotstar16

According to their FB page, the pop-up shop has closed "due to unexpectedly high product demand."  Darn, I was curious to check out the quality of their home items this weekend before blindly ordering them online..


----------



## cbtg818

the little girl poncho on ebay is soo cute, wish they had little boy stuff


----------



## mordant

Oh man, I'm totally dreading not finding anything on Tuesday. I have to go after work so I don't know what will be left. I hope it doesn't sell out by the time I get there. Lol


----------



## cbtg818

Its until late October so there will be reshipments of everything, a girl i went to high school with is an assistant manager at the one by my house she said whatever they sell out of they can request additional expedited shipments but the supplier controls what is sent where


----------



## CoutureMe06

I am dying for the duvet set with the Missoni print. 

Is it bad that I am considering going to work late to go to Target?


----------



## qudz104

im definitely going to be up at midnight to score some pieces! i hope the preview ones i liked are available right away... i especially love camilla belle's dress! im also wondering if any of the pieces will be clearanced out before my reciept expires lol.. you could get a price adjustment that way!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Hmmmm, so I need to decide what to do after work...go to Target or the gym, lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cbtg818 said:


> Its until late October so there will be reshipments of everything, a girl i went to high school with is an assistant manager at the one by my house she said whatever they sell out of they can request additional expedited shipments but the supplier controls what is sent where



this must be new. because with past collections, when they sell out it's gone and they don't restock.


----------



## lil_peanut

Will these be at every Target? I went by my local shop today and was nervous that there was no signage up anywhere. I've been so excited about this collaboration I've actually dreamed about it. Sick, I know.


----------



## Shopmore

CoutureMe06 said:


> I am dying for the duvet set with the Missoni print.
> 
> Is it bad that I am considering going to work late to go to Target?



Lol at going late to work.  I am debating the same thing


----------



## authenticplease

I went to a couple of my local Targets yesterday and spoke with the store managers(There are 6 within a 15 minute drive from my house.....so I know what I will be doing Tuesday) 

the store managers first though I was crazed for hunting them down to ask questions from the looks I received:weird: but each store is getting shipments.....not all the same items.  The two I went to have no luggage but clothing, shoes and housewares.  they will have the Missoni items displayed in their respective departments.  The mgrs I spoke with are not expecting any lines.....yes, I asked.....and got the look from them 

Look like Tuesday will be somewhat of a scavenger hunt


----------



## Chanel 0407

LOL.  I will try this approach and do some pre-investigating.


----------



## sammix3

authenticplease said:


> I went to a couple of my local Targets yesterday and spoke with the store managers(There are 6 within a 15 minute drive from my house.....so I know what I will be doing Tuesday)
> 
> the store managers first though I was crazed for hunting them down to ask questions from the looks I received:weird: but each store is getting shipments.....not all the same items.  The two I went to have no luggage but clothing, shoes and housewares.  they will have the Missoni items displayed in their respective departments.  The mgrs I spoke with are not expecting any lines.....yes, I asked.....and got the look from them
> 
> Look like Tuesday will be somewhat of a scavenger hunt



Not expecting lines??  Better for you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

sammix3 said:


> Not expecting lines??  Better for you!



I've never experienced lines.  Perhaps I'm in an area where people aren't too concerned with the various collections.


----------



## bagsforme

authenticplease said:


> I was reading the FB page regarding the FNO popup store in NYC and saw this
> 
> _I noticed on the label of the Missoni carry-on luggage there's a warning about lead content in the plastic. It says there may be lead and your hands should be washed after touching the plastic. Are there any other items in the line with a similar warning?
> 13 hours ago_
> Suddenly my desire for the luggage is gone.



Well that is scary.  I wonder if the plates and bowls also contain lead.  Usually things get recalled if lead is found in them


----------



## AshJs3

I believe things can be made with a certain percentage of lead paint as long as it's not something for kids or something that can be used for food. Most lead paint poisoning comes from ingesting it. California also has some pretty strict laws that these sorts of things be labeled so that's probably what's up with the suitcase. 

I'm not sure if that's 100% correct, but something along those lines.


----------



## Brittany515

I feel like any Target lines that come out, ex. McQueen, Gaultier, Rodarte, Zac Posen, I never had to deal with a bunch of people rushing in to buy the stuff lol,, it's always me running to the section and being the only one browsing   (fine by me) haha


----------



## Brittany515

CoutureMe06 said:


> I am dying for the duvet set with the Missoni print.
> 
> Is it bad that I am considering going to work late to go to Target?


 
just say you hit unbelievable traffic  haha


----------



## cbtg818

DC-Cutie said:


> this must be new. because with past collections, when they sell out it's gone and they don't restock.


 
She said they are scheduled for multiple shipments, that may mean their share of the stock is coming in parts so it will last more than a week but she said no worries that they would have pieces that would last through October.

I did beg her to let me see what they got lol


----------



## boxermomof2

authenticplease said:


> The mgrs I spoke with are not expecting any lines.....yes, I asked.....and got the look from them



LOL! I was wondering if my local Target stores will carry this line because I have no doubt only a few people (me and maybe one other) in my area ever heard of Missoni.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Funny, yeah my town either.  Thats why I don't think it will be in my store.  I've called H&M's here before for specific pieces like a $25 necklace and they tell me oh no we aren't going to carry that the price point is too high and it would never sell.  Are all Targets getting the Missoni stuff?  I'm going to call and ask. 



boxermomof2 said:


> LOL! I was wondering if my local Target stores will carry this line because I have no doubt only a few people (me and maybe one other) in my area ever heard of Missoni.


----------



## angelastoel

I am so jealous, I love missoni so much, but no target here in 
europe, maybe I will find something on ebay, but probably a lot more expensive than the original price...


----------



## authenticplease

Chanel 0407 said:


> Are all Targets getting the Missoni stuff? I'm going to call and ask.


 Per the Targetstyle facebook page.....

_all Target stores and Target.com will have Missoni for Target items_

But since there are over 400 items not all items will be at all stores and many are online exclusives(the patio set, the window panels, etc)  HTH!

and here is the current online info update regarding internet availability....

_Hi Natalia, Missoni for Target will be available when stores open on 9/13, and also on Target.com (launching between midnight EST and 7 a.m. EST on the same day). Thanks!
4 hours ago.Target Style &#8206;*update: The collection will be searchable at 4 am EST, and shoppable at 8 am EST.
2 hours ago_.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks for the info.



authenticplease said:


> Per the Targetstyle facebook page.....
> 
> _all Target stores and Target.com will have Missoni for Target items_
> 
> But since there are over 400 items not all items will be at all stores and many are online exclusives(the patio set, the window panels, etc) HTH!
> 
> and here is the current online info update regarding internet availability....
> 
> _Hi Natalia, Missoni for Target will be available when stores open on 9/13, and also on Target.com (launching between midnight EST and 7 a.m. EST on the same day). Thanks!_
> _4 hours ago.Target Style &#8206;*update: The collection will be searchable at 4 am EST, and shoppable at 8 am EST._
> _2 hours ago_.


----------



## justlurking

I belong to another forum that talks all things shopping. There is a VERY active Target thread and I am very happy that not once has the word Missoni been mentioned.


----------



## authenticplease

justlurking said:


> I belong to another forum that talks all things shopping. There is a VERY active Target thread and I am very happy that not once has the word Missoni been mentioned.


 
Then why would you bother coming here to comment Perhaps you should continue to do as your name says......this thread clearly states it is Missoni related in the title


----------



## justlurking

authenticplease said:


> Then why would you bother coming here to comment Perhaps you should continue to do as your name says......this thread clearly states it is Missoni related in the title


 
I'm so sorry. I think you misunderstood me. I should have elaborated. The reason I am so happy that it hasn't been mentioned is because I am so worried that I won't be able to get anything. So if they're not talking about it, they won't be running to buy it. I would love to be able to get some things from this line, as I think it's beautiful, and that's why I read this thread. Sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## lil_peanut

Justlurking, I got your point.  That makes me happy!


----------



## chantal1922

Brittany515 said:


> I feel like any Target lines that come out, ex. McQueen, Gaultier, Rodarte, Zac Posen, I never had to deal with a bunch of people rushing in to buy the stuff lol,, it's always me running to the section and being the only one browsing   (fine by me) haha


haha same here!


----------



## AshJs3

Went and checked out my Target today just to make sure I wasn't missing anything! Nothing yet. I know I've seen stuff out early once at my store so I always get nervous that it's going to happen again!


----------



## scorpio13

justlurking said:


> I belong to another forum that talks all things shopping. There is a VERY active Target thread and I am very happy that not once has the word Missoni been mentioned.



That's great!!! More for me


----------



## Beriloffun

AshJs3 said:


> Went and checked out my Target today just to make sure I wasn't missing anything! Nothing yet. I know I've seen stuff out early once at my store so I always get nervous that it's going to happen again!



I did this today too! I looked through every aisle too haha. Hopefully theres stuff left that I want around 7 pm!


----------



## lil_peanut

Hmm, I may pop in tomorrow...


----------



## cbtg818

Can't wait to see what everyone gets!


----------



## chanel*liz

will this be live on the target website at midnight?


----------



## saira1214

authenticplease said:


> Per the Targetstyle facebook page.....
> 
> _all Target stores and Target.com will have Missoni for Target items_
> 
> But since there are over 400 items not all items will be at all stores and many are online exclusives(the patio set, the window panels, etc) HTH!
> 
> and here is the current online info update regarding internet availability....
> 
> _Hi Natalia, Missoni for Target will be available when stores open on 9/13, and also on Target.com (launching between midnight EST and 7 a.m. EST on the same day). Thanks!_
> _4 hours ago.Target Style &#8206;*update: The collection will be searchable at 4 am EST, and shoppable at 8 am EST._
> _2 hours ago_.


 
Forgive me for being dense, but I don't understand this message.  

So it will be searchable online, but not available for purchase until 8 a.m. EST on 9/13?


----------



## qudz104

im wondering if my target will get this collection.. they recieved limited quantities of the mulberry, calypso st barth etc and im hoping they get a few missoni pieces as well so i can see/try before i buy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I cannot wait!


----------



## AshJs3

saira1214 said:


> Forgive me for being dense, but I don't understand this message.
> 
> So it will be searchable online, but not available for purchase until 8 a.m. EST on 9/13?



There's really no telling. Most of the time they say something and it turns out to be wrong anyway. I forsee a very long night hitting F5.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Is anyone going to Target when they open? I was thinking about it. I have 3 near me, so I may go to all 3.


----------



## lanasyogamama

OMG, I am getting so pumped!


----------



## dee4825

I am going to predict the site will crash as a result of all the purchasers.... I will be so upset if its not shoppable by 8am, thats what time I plan on heading out the door....I cant wait but am kinds nervous after what I saw happen at the pop up store in New York...


----------



## melvel

Can anyone help me with the sizing?  I want to buy the cardigan, but I&#8217;m not sure if I should get the Medium or the Large.  I&#8217;m a size 12, but the Target size guide says that Large is for sizes 14-16.  Is their size guide accurate?

Re the servers crashing:  I fear for this as well.  I also fear that there will be a lot of hoarders who will shop only to turn around and sell the merchandise for a big mark-up the next day, on eBay.

I made a list already and there are only about six items on my "sure to buy" list.  I like a lot of other stuff, but will purchase them down the line if they're still available.  I recall for Liberty they did restock some of the items (especially the clothes), I hope the same thing happens here.


----------



## ashleyjena

I am so so so excited! I'm calling both of the Targets in my area tomorrow to see if they are putting out the collection Tuesday, so that I know which one to go to first. I plan to get at least 5-7 items, I'm currently revising my list!


----------



## chynaxdawl

i'm confused by that message too...how's it live at midnight, searchable by 4 am, then shoppable at 8 am?

and it sounds like not all stores will get all items, but does that mean the full collection is online? online sounds like the better bet if that's the case. if everything's in bits and pieces scattered online and throughout stores, that's going to be really hard...


----------



## melvel

chynaxdawl said:


> i'm confused by that message too...how's it live at midnight, searchable by 4 am, then shoppable at 8 am?
> 
> and it sounds like not all stores will get all items, but does that mean the full collection is online? online sounds like the better bet if that's the case. if everything's in bits and pieces scattered online and throughout stores, that's going to be really hard...



I've been reading all the posts from the Target Style Facebook page and here is what I've gathered so far:

-Searchable at 4 am, Shoppable at 8 am:  To me it means that they will be uploading the items starting 4 am, but they will not be available for purchase until all items are uploaded at 8 am.  This is actually fine with me since it can happen that once you see an item you like, you buy it right away only to see another item you like uploaded later in.  If they only allow everyone to purchase starting 8 am, that problem is avoided.  As someone said earlier, however, based on past experience, the time they usually say a collection will be up is not always accurate.  I remember for example the Cynthia Vincent Collection (I think) was up earlier than everyone anticipated.

-The full collection will be online.  There are online-only items that will not be available in retail stores.

-The items with an asterisk on the lookbook means that there are other prints/colorways of that particular style, not shown on the lookbook.  For instance, the lookbook only shows a cardigan like the one worn by Emma Roberts, but I've seen another print of cardigan on eBay.  Also, the lookbook shows a black and white shower curtain, but I've seen a blue zigzag print shower curtain on eBay.


----------



## cbtg818

This just got so frustrating  :censor: 
and i only want to buy one thing online and im going to take my chances in stores for the rest


----------



## Beriloffun

If target opens at 8 am, and I need to be at work by 9:30 am....and if theres no traffic then I'm definitly making a pit stop! Actually....maybe i'll just look for a target closer to work  I really want to try before I buy! (Except for the tights!) wonder if theres any coupon codes for target?


----------



## Beriloffun

Also wonder if its worth going right before they close tonight....?


----------



## annemerrick

Shopmore said:


> Lol at going late to work. I am debating the same thing


 

Not crazy at all!  I own a shop and am opening an hour late tomorrow (10am instead of 9) so that I can be there first thing in the morning!  Now...my husband probably will think it is crazy!!

I also stopped by the store yesterday just to make sure that there was nothing out early, and will also stop by tonight before closing.  I am DYING for this line to arrive!


----------



## chantal1922

I also plan to stop in before work tomorrow.


----------



## calicaliente

I'm dying to see these items in person. I sure hope the quality is decent!


----------



## saira1214

melvel said:


> I've been reading all the posts from the Target Style Facebook page and here is what I've gathered so far:
> 
> -Searchable at 4 am, Shoppable at 8 am:  To me it means that they will be uploading the items starting 4 am, but they will not be available for purchase until all items are uploaded at 8 am.  This is actually fine with me since it can happen that once you see an item you like, you buy it right away only to see another item you like uploaded later in.  If they only allow everyone to purchase starting 8 am, that problem is avoided.  As someone said earlier, however, based on past experience, the time they usually say a collection will be up is not always accurate.  I remember for example the Cynthia Vincent Collection (I think) was up earlier than everyone anticipated.
> 
> -The full collection will be online.  There are online-only items that will not be available in retail stores.
> 
> -The items with an asterisk on the lookbook means that there are other prints/colorways of that particular style, not shown on the lookbook.  For instance, the lookbook only shows a cardigan like the one worn by Emma Roberts, but I've seen another print of cardigan on eBay.  Also, the lookbook shows a black and white shower curtain, but I've seen a blue zigzag print shower curtain on eBay.


 
Thanks! Those are the answers to the two questions I had.


----------



## justlurking

I called the three stores closest to me asking if the items were going to be available first thing tomorrow morning. I was told the same thing at each one, that the merchandise was still in crates and that it was going to be set overnight. Since I have not paid so much attention before to any of the other designer lines, I asked the lady I spoke with at the last store if a Super Target (I was speaking to a regular Target at this point)would have more/different merchandise than a regular Target, and she said yes, in the past that has been the case. I'm sure you all know that already, and I asked if in the past they have had people lining up outside the doors, mad rush, etc, and she said they've never had that happen. I hope that is true for tomorrow because most unfortunately I will not be able to go shopping until early afternoon. 
I will be glued here tomorrow morning to see what everyone's experiences are and what you are getting! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Shopmore

annemerrick said:


> Not crazy at all! I own a shop and am opening an hour late tomorrow (10am instead of 9) so that I can be there first thing in the morning! Now...my husband probably will think it is crazy!!
> 
> I also stopped by the store yesterday just to make sure that there was nothing out early, and will also stop by tonight before closing. I am DYING for this line to arrive!


 
Too funny, we were at target yesterday and I checked to see if there was anything out too.  I wonder if anything would be put out late tonight before close


----------



## NCC1701D

I thought this was interesting... Target employees discussing when they are setting out the collection. Looks like it will be out when the stores open at 8!

http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/571-missoni-for-target?p=7971

(Looks like we won't have to fight Target employees for the stuff, either! )


----------



## hudsons

I heard about the Missoni collection weeks ago, I'm pretty excited as well! esp. for the headbands!!!!


----------



## beachgirl13

So you guys are saying it will be available to shop online at 8:00am.

Is that east coast time or west coast time?


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ est...debating whether to wake up SUPER EARLY to shop online -_-


----------



## chanel*liz

beachgirl13 said:


> So you guys are saying it will be available to shop online at 8:00am.
> 
> Is that east coast time or west coast time?


east


----------



## Chanel 0407

I am planning on going at 8am.  I will have to leave work temporarly.



LoveMyMarc said:


> Is anyone going to Target when they open? I was thinking about it. I have 3 near me, so I may go to all 3.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I will definitely have to try my luck online. I won't be late for work to shop.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Is there a lookbook online somewhere?   I wish I knew what was going to be instore versus online.  Don't know where to start tomorrow.


----------



## cbtg818

I posted it a few pages back, it has a great deal and the collections and says which items are online only.

I did get it clarified that stores WILL recieve multiple shipments


----------



## beachgirl13

chanel*liz said:


> east



Argh ... that means 2 am where I am at. eek


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, I see it.  Thanks!  Its hard to keep up




cbtg818 said:


> I posted it a few pages back, it has a great deal and the collections and says which items are online only.
> 
> I did get it clarified that stores WILL recieve multiple shipments


----------



## Belladiva79

Anyone know what the most expensive item will be at $600??


----------



## heartfelt

Belladiva79 said:


> Anyone know what the most expensive item will be at $600??



It's the 4 piece patio sectional!


----------



## Brittany515

I went to my Target today in hopes of seeing anything set out a day early,  no such luck.. lol


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, they said they can't put anything out until the store closes tonight


----------



## twinkle_star

Does anyone have guidance on sizing?  I won't be able to get to an actual store until after work tomorrow so I'm going to try and order what I really want online tomorrow morning.  I'm just nervous about whether this collection may run small.


----------



## Sunshine Suz

I have never had a problem finding things at my Targets and Super Targets the same day or even a week later. A week or two later some things are gone, but some never sell out.

I really think it depends upon where you live. If you are in a densely populated urban environment that does not have a lot of Targets you will have to move quickly. Where I live I can think of 1 Target and 3 Super Targets within 5-8 miles of where I live. There maybe even more than that.

I do plan to go tomorrow midday to check things out. There are a few things that looked really cute online. I think accessories and home goods rather than clothes, but who knows!


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, I guess I will wait until my lunch break but I will make it a real early break.  LOL  I was going to go at 8am and say I had a Dr Appointment but I think I will be fine waiting 3 hours after they open.  At least the sales people won't be interested since they think its ugly. 



Chanel 0407 said:


> I am planning on going at 8am.  I will have to leave work temporarly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mapping out my plan of attack as we speak!


----------



## Chanel 0407

DC, share your attack with us.  I would think in DC you would have to be quick on the in-store stuff.  This thread is going to blow up tomorrow after we all report back on our in store experiences.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> DC, share your attack with us.  I would think in DC you would have to be quick on the in-store stuff.  This thread is going to blow up tomorrow after we all report back on our in store experiences.



I'll try to do some play-by-play, coming to you live from the store!


----------



## boxermomof2

I'm going to wake up early to take my dog to daycare, which is right next to a large Target store.


----------



## CoutureMe06

Brittany515 said:


> just say you hit unbelievable traffic  haha




I'm going in work late. I talked to my boss and told him I had personal issues to take care of and I will be in at 12.  Lol. 

Man, this is bad. I'm obsessed and will not miss out. I didn't even know there was a McQueen collab and I missed Rodarte and Jean Paul Gaultier which I almost cried over. I will check online before going to target. I live near the target in Brooklyn. There are two in NYC so I'm expecting it to be a bit crazy.


----------



## Chanel 0407

It will go something like this:

Reporting live from Milwaukee, there is no one here but me.  I will be in heaven.  No one here knows what Missoni is.  When I wear it to work people are like what the hell?  Zig Zags???? Just like all the posts by the Target employees.  I forwarded that to BF and he just started laughing.  Some people are clueless.  I went to check it out today and the sales guy was like Missoni?  Hold on let me ask.  Then he said oh its tomorrow you say...


----------



## thegirlys

Was just at a target near whre I live.  The bycycles were out, but nothing else.  But saw alot of empty diplays already set up with Missoni tags.


----------



## boxermomof2

Chanel 0407 said:


> It will go something like this:
> 
> Reporting live from Milwaukee, there is no one here but me.  I will be in heaven.  No one here knows what Missoni is.




LOL! I think my report from Missouri will be similar.


----------



## icecreamom

I told my boss that I was going to be late because I was going to Target to check out the new Missoni collaboration. Picture the scenario.
He said: "mossimo, that's not new" 
and I said "nooo dingdong! Missoni, it's the biggest designer collaboration that Target has ever made!" 
and he said.. "ok, go but make it work-related, forecast the sales and tell me if I should buy the stock"
and I said, "My pleasure "


----------



## Chanel 0407

Got to love the midwest.



boxermomof2 said:


> LOL! I think my report from Missouri will be similar.


----------



## Chanel 0407

LOL, that is great!  I could never be honest like that with my boss.  They already think I'm nuts and I have issues.  I try to share my sales experiences with them like when I get my Valentino shoes for 70% off and they still think its crazy.   





icecreamom said:


> I told my boss that I was going to be late because I was going to Target to check out the new Missoni collaboration. Picture the scenario.
> He said: "mossimo, that's not new"
> and I said "nooo dingdong! Missoni, it's the biggest designer collaboration that Target has ever made!"
> and he said.. "ok, go but make it work-related, forecast the sales and tell me if I should buy the stock"
> and I said, "My pleasure "


----------



## Kansashalo

boxermomof2 said:


> LOL! I think my report from Missouri will be similar.


 
That's probably how things will go here in Kansas.  A mad rush of 'me' heading to the displays. lol


----------



## authenticplease

I dropped into two Targets today between appts......one had no hint of anything Missoni coming but the other had the endcap in housewares set up.  NOTHING was out yet but the Missoni table sign and the  price stickers/labels.  Looks like there will be canisters, salt/pepper shakers, wine glasses, margarita glasses, along with lots of ceramic platters, mugs and then the other pieces shown in the commercial.....I can't wait!  I am thinking of driving back over there late tonight


----------



## sammix3

icecreamom said:


> I told my boss that I was going to be late because I was going to Target to check out the new Missoni collaboration. Picture the scenario.
> He said: "mossimo, that's not new"
> and I said "nooo dingdong! Missoni, it's the biggest designer collaboration that Target has ever made!"
> and he said.. "ok, go but make it work-related, forecast the sales and tell me if I should buy the stock"
> and I said, "My pleasure "



Lol!!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yup. I will check a different Target this evening after dinner and see if there is anything out.


----------



## AshJs3

boxermomof2 said:


> LOL! I think my report from Missouri will be similar.



Hoping for the same from Arkansas! It is a college town though so lots of fashion concious twenty somethings.


----------



## La Comtesse

NCC1701D said:


> I thought this was interesting... Target employees discussing when they are setting out the collection. Looks like it will be out when the stores open at 8!
> 
> http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/571-missoni-for-target?p=7971
> 
> (*Looks like we won't have to fight Target employees for the stuff, either*! )


 

  Thanks for sharing.  That thread was hilarious.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Sunshine Suz said:


> I have never had a problem finding things at my Targets and Super Targets the same day or even a week later. A week or two later some things are gone, but some never sell out.
> 
> *I really think it depends upon where you live.* If you are in a densely populated urban environment that does not have a lot of Targets you will have to move quickly. Where I live I can think of 1 Target and 3 Super Targets within 5-8 miles of where I live. There maybe even more than that.
> 
> I do plan to go tomorrow midday to check things out. There are a few things that looked really cute online. I think accessories and home goods rather than clothes, but who knows!


ITA! I live near Targets that are in rural areas...it is gonna be like taking candy from a baby



icecreamom said:


> I told my boss that I was going to be late because I was going to Target to check out the new Missoni collaboration. Picture the scenario.
> *He said: "mossimo, that's not new" *
> and I said "nooo dingdong! Missoni, it's the biggest designer collaboration that Target has ever made!"
> and he said.. "ok, go but make it work-related, forecast the sales and tell me if I should buy the stock"
> and I said, "My pleasure "



OMG! One of my friends said the same thing. I responded with I at the end not an O

This is the first collection collaboration that I have ever been batty over.


----------



## bagladyseattle

i will check on my target  hours perhaps I can shop early.


----------



## queennadine

I'll swing by Super Target right after school tomorrow! I'm really liking the ballet flats and the cardi that Emma Roberts is wearing. 

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## ashleyjena

I'm headed there when they open. I'm going to a non-super target first, because it's closer to my other errands, but if they don't have what i'm looking for i'll head over to super target! 
i'm mostly excited for either ballet flats or rainboots and housewares.


----------



## chloe_chanel

I think I'm gonna scoop up the ballet flats, too. They're so cute!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I went to a different Target tonight and they said they didn't know anything about the collection but they said everyone was asking about it so that was not a good sign if you ask me.

Then I asked another guy in the housewares dept and he said the truck did not come in with the merchandise so they wouldn't be able to set it up for tomorrow.  He said maybe the next day.  So I guess I will check the one I know for sure tomorrow that will have it ready and then if I can't find anything tomorrow I will check the store that is not ready for launch day.


----------



## afsweet

definitely going to swing by tomorrow. i don't think there's a need for me to wake up early for it since the alexander mcqueen collaboration didn't even sell out quickly (i went to the store weeks later and they still had plenty of scarves). i don't think missoni fits the style here. come to think of it, none of the collaborations sold out even weeks after the debut. 

i'm happy i received my target 5% discount in the mail today. perfect timing! i sure hope the flats are comfy...


----------



## DamierLover

Been at my local Target every day now for three days in a row...NOBODY has a Freakin clue!!! Don't know the designer, the product, nothing...very pathetic.  One guy told me that the end of one of their displays is set to be changed next week...so come back then...PLEASE?!!!


----------



## poppers986

what time is going up online?


----------



## heiress28

Thought it was supposed to be up by midnight but I'm waiting and havent seen anything on the website yet


----------



## thithi

no way my husband is going to let me sneak out of the house to check the store.... but i'm dying to see it IRL.... can't wait for the online sale to start!


----------



## intheevent

I don't know if I trust it completely (they might be trying to avois a site crash LOL) but @targetstyle is tweeting that they changed the start of online from midnight to the morning...


----------



## iluvmybags

intheevent said:


> I don't know if I trust it completely (they might be trying to avois a site crash LOL) but @targetstyle is tweeting that they changed the start of online from midnight to the morning...


I wish they'd make up their minds -- that really sucks for the people who are either working or in school -- I don't get the mid-week start time in the first place.  Every other GO line or Designer Collaboration went live on a Sat night/Sun morning -- why would they think it's a good idea to start a sale this big on a Tue morning?


----------



## ashlend

I just don't understand why they won't tweet a specific time. Why force everyone to get up ungodly early and refresh 3000 times until it goes live? Because that's what I'm going to be doing.


----------



## Brittany515

CoutureMe06 said:


> I'm going in work late. I talked to my boss and told him I had personal issues to take care of and I will be in at 12.  Lol.
> 
> Man, this is bad. I'm obsessed and will not miss out. I didn't even know there was a McQueen collab and I missed Rodarte and Jean Paul Gaultier which I almost cried over. I will check online before going to target. I live near the target in Brooklyn. There are two in NYC so I'm expecting it to be a bit crazy.



oh yea, with NY fashion week going on, it will prob be a big hit in NYC,, so that's aweosme you are going into work late


----------



## La Comtesse

^^Yes, it's a bit annoying and ridiculous to advertise the line to death, and then have the wait put off until an unknown hour.  I'm afraid the stores are going to be completely unpredictable as well.  If nothing else, at least this got people thinking about buying some more main-line Missoni.  It's a lot less painless (even at the higher price) than waiting for this...


----------



## ashlend

La Comtesse said:


> If nothing else, at least this got people thinking about buying some more main-line Missoni. It's a lot less painless (even at the higher price) than waiting for this...


 
Seriously -- I'm beginning to think the same.


----------



## thithi

they're saying it might be active 8am EST... viewable at 4am.  UGh!  I hate when it's that early on EST... that's 5am for me!!


----------



## La Comtesse

I'm confused.  Why would they have four hours of viewing time before you can actually buy?  This just sounds more chaotic by the minute.  I guess this is why I rarely shop at Target.


----------



## ashlend

I guess I'll go to sleep now and get up at 4 to see what's up. I was going to get up at 5 anyway.


----------



## intheevent

yep, they are saying the time people get up for work so... good night 

I'm hitting the store tomorrow anyway, already told them at work I'd be late. That's not crazy at all


----------



## melvel

La Comtesse said:


> I'm confused.  Why would they have four hours of viewing time before you can actually buy?  This just sounds more chaotic by the minute.  I guess this is why I rarely shop at Target.



My understanding is they'll start loading the pages at 4 am, but will allow people to buy when all items are up on the website already


----------



## La Comtesse

Good night, everyone.  I hope it's not all gone by the time I wake up.


----------



## Brittany515

happy shopping tomorrow everyone  looking forward to this thread throughout the day tomorrow ,, I wish there was a way to post pics on here via blackberry


----------



## jade

So glad I checked this thread. I was getting sleepy, and thinking.... I don't know if I can make it till midnight.  But sheesh, this time changing business is ridiculous.


----------



## melvel

From Target Style on Twitter just a few moments ago: We know you're excited for #MissoniforTarget! Please check back in a few hours, we&#8217;re working to get all 400+ items loaded to the site.


----------



## chynaxdawl

you can buy the limited pieces shown under margherita's must-haves on their mobile site:
http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_missoni.jsp?campaign=2


----------



## melvel

I got the flats! Thank god 9.5 is my size lol


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ haha nice!


----------



## jujubexlove

@melvel: lucky you, i want them!!


----------



## melvel

Estimated delivery date is Sept 16. I'm still waiting for a few more items like the sweater, umbrella, socks, cardigan etc


----------



## falkies

visual confirmation that the site's almost live!!!


----------



## MichElemental

Oh LORDY. Items in my cart, thank goodness! I can put an end to this night!

Thank you for posting the mobile link. xoxoxoxxo


----------



## ashlend

Snagged the maxi dress. There are still several items on my list that aren't up yet, but at least I know i've got that one


----------



## falkies

the page has links now for the different categories!!!  nothing on the pages when I click the links, but seems like it should be live any minute now!!


----------



## susu1978

This sucks, was looking forward to a bloody sale...but so far what I see is not what I am waiting for ...


----------



## chynaxdawl

they said it'll be a few hrs before it's up, but they are obviously making some progress. which is making it hard for me to sleep (aka nap)


----------



## MuzMars

Good grief...I am up with my daughers credit card and list in hand while she sleeps....What's wrong with this picture!!??!!


----------



## ashlend

chynaxdawl said:


> they said it'll be a few hrs before it's up, but they are obviously making some progress. which is making it hard for me to sleep (aka nap)


 
I know right? There's already stuff available on the mobile site, how can they just say to go to sleep and come back later? argh.


----------



## melvel

I can see the product categories already. Shop
By Colore, Famiglia, looks, online exclusives and passione


----------



## chynaxdawl

MuzMars said:


> Good grief...I am up with my daughers credit card and list in hand while she sleeps....What's wrong with this picture!!??!!



wow, will you be my mom for tonight?


----------



## susa

thanks for the mobile link, worked great !!!!
I wonder if the clothes are running small , normal or big..............


----------



## ashlend

I don't usually get crazy about this kind of thing, but I am such a ballet flat collector and must have those flats! That's the main reason I'm up so early. I have a feeling those will be on many women's must-have lists. The rest I could take or leave, there are a few other things I want, but I won't be crushed if I don't get them.


----------



## melvel

The flats are my first priority too. I'm glad I got them now.


----------



## cbtg818

They made such a big deal about the big reveal at 4am, the baby got up at 5 so I thought i would check it...fail boat. they have all these links but no pics


----------



## falkies

maybe they meant 4am pacific time???  Only 2am here...


----------



## cbtg818

its EST reveal and you could buy at 8am the problem so many brought up on target style on facebook was that alot of women were commuting or taking their kids to work, someone got it to work on the mobile site but everyone seems so nervous about the sizing


----------



## jujubexlove

cbtg818 said:


> its EST reveal and you could buy at 8am the problem so many brought up on target style on facebook was that alot of women were commuting or taking their kids to work, someone got it to work on the mobile site but everyone seems so nervous about the sizing



Target Style wrote that the items fit true to size & fit like their Merona line. Still iffy though..I want to know what kind of fabric/material is used!


----------



## cbtg818

The thinner sweaters that more closely resemble their normal stuff is rayon (thats what someone said on target style) but they have terrycloth too. I've decided to just take my chances in the store. Any household stuff I'll just buy online


----------



## jfhave

mobile link works, but I can't checkout...


----------



## falkies

after you add items thru the mobile link, log on to the regular site and it will let you check out!


----------



## falkies

i'm getting the patio sectional I think!!! in my cart along with cosmetic bag and towels and flats!!!


----------



## melswurld

It's up for sale!


----------



## LABAG

got two skinny scarves, a cardigan, and flats-i love the zigzag pattern! my daughter is getting me the silk scarf at work-she works at Target


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm going to the store, it's on my way to work.  I'll be there when they open.


----------



## iluvmybags

I REALLY hate the new website!  it take forever for pages to load and what the heck -- they have no pics!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG its sooooo slow.


----------



## susa

I wonder for what size of laptop the laptop sleeve is .........
they do not provide a lot of information, exact material etc.


----------



## iluvmybags

are the suede pumps really sold out or did they never have them in the first place?


----------



## cbtg818

Soooo... I bought some things online, im always scared to buy something online but I gave it a try and then some lol:
Girls ballet flats (i liked that pattern better)
Zig Zag Cardigan Sweater (brown stripes)
Blue V-neck chiffon sweater 
Knit Sweater (bright stripes)
long scarf
Womens poncho/sweater thing (they called it ruana)
Patchwork Crib Bumper and Blanket with Red window panels

Im going to wait for the home decorations to go on clearance, im pretty sure they will


----------



## sillywahine

yeay!! in n out in 5 mins!! I'm so happy I was able to grab all the things I wanted!!!

I got:
bikini set
kimono sleeve robe
ipad 2 case
sleeveless zigzag sweater


----------



## cbtg818

iluvmybags said:


> are the suede pumps really sold out or did they never have them in the first place?


 
Probably sold out, I was surprised to see some things like luggage and flats were already sold out. I just didn't think they would go that fast


----------



## Samia

iluvmybags said:


> I REALLY hate the new website!  it take forever for pages to load and what the heck -- they have no pics!!



I agree!


----------



## LVjudy

got my flats & 2 scarves but the site wouldn't take my target debit card so I couldnt get my 5% off      I plan to head to the store later just to see some things in person. Might pick up the cardigan if they hv it


----------



## boxermomof2

The website checks stock of items in your zip code. I ordered a few things that are not in my local store and sold online.


----------



## sammix3

There are so many things I want! I'm going to check it out in person first because I can probably fit into the XL in girls.


----------



## sammix3

Looks like pretty much everything I want is available at the same Target, some says in stock and some say limited. Except for the online exclusive items... Target here I come!


----------



## thegirlys

Just ordered the cardigan, which is what I really wanted, and a dress for my daugther.  Will  will go to the store once kids get on bus & check it out.  The wrap looked really nice too!!  But I want to see it in person 1st!  Happy shopping ladies


----------



## iluvmybags

cbtg818 said:


> Probably sold out, I was surprised to see some things like luggage and flats were already sold out. I just didn't think they would go that fast


See, I was thinking that they never had them -- how they could be sold out of every size that fast when they still have almost everything else (even the flats are still available)

the other thing that's sold out that I really wanted is the hoodie -- but again, I wonder if it's really sold out or if they never had it (and none of the stores close to me show that they have either one of these -- what else is new!!)

I had a couple of scarves in my cart, but decided to hold off -- according to the descriptions they're wool and acrylic (mostly acrylic) which means that they're probably VERY itchy!!


----------



## chanel*liz

i got
2 cardigans
3 dresses
the romper
floppy hat
silk scarf
coffee mug
flats
rain boots

might go check out in person too and see if i like any of the coats!!


----------



## melvel

Got two cardigans, one shirt, one pair of flats, two pairs of
Socks and umbrella! Yay


----------



## iluvmybags

for those of you who make trips into the stores, would you check the prices and see if they're really more than the online prices or if they're really offering a d/c for buying online?  for example, the black cardigan is supposed to be $58 but it says online price is $49.99.  I'm wondering if there's REALLY a d/c or if it's going to be $49.99 in the store too


----------



## Suzie

I just ordered lots of stuff. We won't get this collaboration here so I have had it sent to a mail forwarder I use in NJ. I just ordered womens clothing and the flats. If I like the collection I will purchase some bedding.
I would love to buy a lot of the homewears but obviously it is not possible being in Oz, things would get broken in transit.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

On my way to target


----------



## chynaxdawl

man, i totally missed out by sleeping for 2 hrs  and now the site's crashing


----------



## susa

iluvmybags said:


> See, I was thinking that they never had them -- how they could be sold out of every size that fast when they still have almost everything else (even the flats are still available)
> 
> the other thing that's sold out that I really wanted is the hoodie -- but again, I wonder if it's really sold out or if they never had it (and none of the stores close to me show that they have either one of these -- what else is new!!)
> 
> I had a couple of scarves in my cart, but decided to hold off -- according to the descriptions they're wool and acrylic (mostly acrylic) which means that they're probably VERY itchy!!



saw the blue hoodie available early in the morning, but it was quickly sold out.  also the multicolored laptop sleeve was sold out , I refreshed the webpage for nearly one hour and could then grap it

I have a M Missoni scarf, also wool and acryl, and it is not itchy (and I am sensitive to this) so I decided to go for the scarf


----------



## iluvmybags

anyone else having a problem checking out?
the page just keeps trying to load and nothing happens

ETA!!  GREAT!!! Now it looks like the site crashed!!:censor:


----------



## AshJs3

Can't get on the site at all! I'm about to get in the shower and I'll be there when they open at the store though!


----------



## La Comtesse

Is it just me or is the site down?


----------



## susa

I checked out 10 minutes ago, but now the side seems to be down


----------



## Talinder

susa said:


> I checked out 10 minutes ago, but now the side seems to be down


I'd been browsing for 30 mins and then couldn't check out. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Fee4zy

I have 15 items in my basket and can't check out!


----------



## elitebysl

Server Downnnnn, good thing I nabbed Wat I wanted but I wasn't done.


----------



## Suzie

I think the server is down now, I was able to process my order about 1/2 an hour ago.


----------



## iluvmybags

In a minute I'm just going to shut down my computer and go back to bed!!
I can't believe after all that the site crashed just when I'm ready to check out!!
this new site really $ucks!!!  Pages take forever to load, you can't look at the modeling pics -- WTH Target, did you go backwards in time or what?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes I all I was able to get was a pair of ballet flats.  Hope they run TTS cause I was only able to get one pair.  Now the site crashed and I can't buy anything else. OH well maybe I will have better luck in store.


----------



## La Comtesse

Yeah, the site was awful.  It was my first time shopping the site and it was really difficult.  I did place a few orders for family members, but then it crashed when I went to get my items.  I'm so tired, I hope whatever I do get was worth it.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Am I the only one confused by the new layout?


----------



## iluvmybags

:censor:
This is ridiculous!!  Now the entire site has crashed and you cant even get on the website!  I had a cart full of merchandise!!


----------



## disc0ball

Thank god I stayed awake after I woke up right before 5am..

I got:
2 throws (one in the brown neutrals and one in the purples)
1 set of 4 wine (stemless) glasses with frosted zig-zags
black dress with front panel print
black cardigan with print trims
purple bra and panty


----------



## Fee4zy

I keep seeing that my items are there in the cart, but can't get to it to check out.  I'm hoping it just stays in my cart and I'll keep trying.


----------



## Fee4zy

The worst thing is that the stores are telling people to go online, since the stores won't have as much of a selection, so they did it to themselves.


----------



## ajf5000

Able to order nothing 5:14 AM PST but have 4 things in my cart. Now the site shows the stuffed target dog with a tool box. Cute picture but I want to order my stuff...


----------



## sammix3

I looked online but didn't buy yet... I really hope they have the stock at the store like it says online


----------



## iluvmybags

well, it was either Missoni for Target clothes or a new Prada bag this week -- looks like I'm getting a new Prada!


----------



## Fee4zy

ha ha!  I was ready to spend more than $600 in my cart!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I can't even get on the site!


----------



## iluvmybags

Fee4zy said:


> The worst thing is that the stores are telling people to go online, since the stores won't have as much of a selection, so they did it to themselves.


Not only that, but I don't think this new website was capable of handling the traffic -- I don't ever remember problems like this on the old site.  The new site is extremely slow and can't seem to handle higher speeds, etc -- It took me more than hour just to browse everything and get it in my cart.  That's how long it took for pages to load, etc -- on the old site, I could be in and out in less than 15 minutes!


----------



## susa

Good luck , Girlz, first day is always the worst . The Missoni collaboration was hyped a lot, so I think there are way more people online then normally 
but they will refill the stock, so hopefully everybody will get want they want 
thumbs pressed !


----------



## NCC1701D

Heading to the store when it opens in half an hour. I work in the 'burbs so I'm going to a suburban store hoping there won't be a crowd... but now I'm wondering if the stores in the city will have a better selection. Oh well. Maybe by the time I get back to my desk, they'll have fixed the site.


----------



## Fee4zy

I have to send my kids off to school before getting to the Target.  I wonder if there will be what I want at 8:30?


----------



## AshJs3

The new site has been terribly slow since it went up. The other day it took me like 15 minutes to look up a book!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

LOREBUNDE said:


> On my way to target


 ok, so back at work.....got the umbrella, cute shawl, scarf, blouse, and sleeveless sweater.  Love, love them all!


----------



## La Comtesse

BabyDollChic said:


> Am I the only one confused by the new layout?


 
I couldn't even find a layout when I started shopping I just searched for items I wanted.  It was very confusing.  I didn't order some things because the picture was grey but the wording said "blue"--seems like some of the graphics were wrong for the item description, etc.



iluvmybags said:


> :censor:
> This is ridiculous!!  Now the entire site has crashed and you cant even get on the website!  I had a cart full of merchandise!!


 
I feel so bad for you.  I know you've been up with the rest of us.  I hope you get your items.  

I love Missoni (obviously) but I think this is just way too much...too much advertising...too much hype...not surprising the site crashed.  But it's really disappointing that this wasn't planned out better by Target considering.


----------



## Fee4zy

Seriously, and they are on facebook announcing the launch.  How about getting off facebook and fixing the website!


----------



## iluvmybags

AshJs3 said:


> The new site has been terribly slow since it went up. The other day it took me like 15 minutes to look up a book!


the new site is awful -- it took me more than an hour just to look at everything and get what I wanted in my cart.  and WTH happened to the pics?  Everytime I clicked on a modeling pic, it said IMAGE TO COME!  It's like they went backwards in their website or something -- 

I bet they didn't test it out during high traffic times either.  This is the first big designer collaboration since the new site went up and here it crashed after 90 minutes -- I don't remember that ever happening before.

Target's gonna have a lot of angry customers -- I'm beginning to wonder if these clothes are even worth it!


----------



## MuzMars

I got back in and my cart still had my stuff but I can't seem to check out


----------



## iluvmybags

Un- F'in Believable!!!!!
Look at this message from Target!!!


> The Target  servers have crashed due to the high volume of traffic to the site for the launch of their Missoni line. If you're shopping at the store today, take pictures for us and post them to our wall! We will be putting together more information in a blog post and would love to share your finds.
> View Post · 4 minutes ago



Really?  That's it?  That's all you can say -- and you want us to take pictures???


----------



## melodoki

I was able to place my order at around 7:35am EST. I was surprised to see the site up and running to shop at 7am. Not all items were available (Uploaded)  and some were already sold out! When I went to check out I had the throw in my cart but it went out of stock. After placing my order for a ruana, the kimono and maxi dress, I refreshed and the throw was available again so i got it!! Got most of what I really wanted, can wait to see what everything else looks like later. 

Terrible that the site is crashed right now!!


----------



## MuzMars

spoke to soon....crashed AGAIN!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

iluvmybags said:


> the new site is awful -- it took me more than an hour just to look at everything and get what I wanted in my cart. and WTH happened to the pics? Everytime I clicked on a modeling pic, it said IMAGE TO COME! It's like they went backwards in their website or something --
> 
> I bet they didn't test it out during high traffic times either. This is the first big designer collaboration since the new site went up and here it crashed after 90 minutes -- I don't remember that ever happening before.
> 
> Target's gonna have a lot of angry customers -- I'm beginning to wonder if these clothes are even worth it!


 
LOL I said that too.  Is it worth it?


----------



## .pursefiend.

i can't even get on the site.


----------



## iluvmybags

well, I guess that's it -- I've got to try and get some sleep
I got home from work at 1am and stayed up all night for this -- I have to leave for work at 2pm -- I'll be lucky to get 4 hours of sleep!

I'll have to check the website later -- hopefully, what I want will still be available but if it's not, I guess there will be no Missoni for me


----------



## Chanel 0407

We are hard at work making the site better. Sorry for inconvenience - we'll be back up and running shortly.

Yeah ok


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I was able to get an cardigan from the store. There was a lady who had a CART FULL of the stuff though. Other than that, I was the only one looking at the stuff. The store was dead.

Most of the scarves were sold out. Everything is so cute!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I am at work you morans.  I just want to buy my stuff and get on with my day.


----------



## shikki

I checked as soon as I woke up this morning and I did a half *** job of getting DS ready for school while refreshing and reloading items in the cart!   I finally picked 5 random items and checked out.  I got the zig zag flats, Black maxi skirt.  Blue zig zag dress, brown  card and a stripe silk scarf.  Came back home and decided to hop on to try and get some home stuff and anything else and the site crashed!!!!!!  I hate the new layout.  I was lucky I logged on right around 7 am and got some stuff.  I am wondering if it is worth it to drive 1.5 hours to see if I can get home stuff at the closest Target store?


----------



## beachgirl13

Someone on another board said the throw was sold out at 6am already. How could that be?


----------



## susa

the mobile link is still working:

http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_missoni.jsp?campaign=2


----------



## iluvmybags

susa said:


> the mobile link is still working:
> 
> http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_missoni.jsp?campaign=2


I was hopeful, but as soon as you click on an item to view it, you get an error message 


> Error
> We're sorry! This page is currently unavailable. Please try again later


----------



## DC-Cutie

Woooo hoooo!!  In and out in 35 minutes.  I overheard a target employee say "what in the hell is going on?"


----------



## DC-Cutie

shikki said:


> I checked as soon as I woke up this morning and I did a half *** job of getting DS ready for school while refreshing and reloading items in the cart!   I finally picked 5 random items and checked out.  I got the zig zag flats, Black maxi skirt.  Blue zig zag dress, brown  card and a stripe silk scarf.  Came back home and decided to hop on to try and get some home stuff and anything else and the site crashed!!!!!!  I hate the new layout.  I was lucky I logged on right around 7 am and got some stuff.  I am wondering if it is worth it to drive 1.5 hours to see if I can get home stuff at the closest Target store?



I was the 2nd person in line at my store, headed straight for the home stuff, got what I wanted headed to ladies. Then headed back to home stuff - everything was gone!  And they were fully stocked. 

So I don't think it's worth the drive.


----------



## likexaxdisaster

So I went to 2 targets and did some shopping online before the site went down.. I got the throw (blue and white on one side, multi on the other), head bands, frame, large vase, espresso set, votive holder, candle, umbrella and a floral make up bag.

I really want the flats and a scarf. I didn't get them online because I assumed the store would have those stocked but I was wrong. I walked into Target at 8:02 and there was women racing around with their carts filled with clothes and there was nothing left


----------



## sammix3

2 more hours until Target opens here... ahh hurry!!!


----------



## sammix3

likexaxdisaster said:


> So I went to 2 targets and did some shopping online before the site went down.. I got the throw (blue and white on one side, multi on the other), head bands, frame, large vase, espresso set, votive holder, candle, umbrella and a floral make up bag.
> 
> I really want the flats and a scarf. I didn't get them online because I assumed the store would have those stocked but I was wrong. I walked into Target at 8:02 and there was women racing around with their carts filled with clothes and there was nothing left



What??? Omg I don't know where to go first, clothes or home. And where are the scarves?


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I was the 2nd person in line at my store, headed straight for the home stuff, got what I wanted headed to ladies. Then headed back to home stuff - everything was gone! And they were fully stocked.
> 
> So I don't think it's worth the drive.


 
which one did you go to?
did you see rainboots?


----------



## susa

@iluvmybags......yeah, I saw it now, but hopefully it is working soon for you all
frankly, I think they have a huge stock and will refill and refill , so everybody gets their things

DCcutie: poor target employees....*lol*, probably they never heard missoni before in their life ...........


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> which one did you go to?
> did you see rainboots?



Potomac yards and yes, the had rain boots.


----------



## likexaxdisaster

sammix3 said:


> What??? Omg I don't know where to go first, clothes or home. And where are the scarves?



The scarves are with all the other accessories - where whey usually have socks/scarves/belts/wallets/handbags etc.

I was hoping everything would be kinds lumped together but it was like an easter egg hunt, every now and then you'd find an end cap in beautiful zig zag (most empty sadly)


----------



## jtf0420

I was able to get the cardigan Emma Roberts wore, the dress that Camilla Belle wore, one of the serving trays, and the tall chevron b/w vase!! I want a few more items but the site obviously crashed


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Potomac yards and yes, the had rain boots.


 
damnit! I can't get there till after work


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> damnit! I can't get there till after work



You should have sent me a text! Darn...


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> You should have sent me a text! Darn...


 
i didn't know you were going...
then again i dont even know why i didn't think you weren't gonna go


----------



## sammix3

likexaxdisaster said:


> The scarves are with all the other accessories - where whey usually have socks/scarves/belts/wallets/handbags etc.
> 
> I was hoping everything would be kinds lumped together but it was like an easter egg hunt, every now and then you'd find an end cap in beautiful zig zag (most empty sadly)



How annoying! I'm going to a Target by my work so I don't even know the layout that well. Should've scoped it out yesterday and came up with a plan! I think I'm going to look at the home stuff for the blanket, then accessories for the scarves, then women's clothing, women's shoes for the flats, and tech area for the laptop sleeve, and last but not least, the girls clothes since I will probably fit the XL


----------



## Chanel 0407

I am so sad.  I can't get anything I have to go to a meetng at work and the website is crashed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> i didn't know you were going...
> then again i dont even know why i didn't think you weren't gonna go



Uh, yeah!


----------



## Karolina36

I stopped at Target on my way to work.  8 am - just a few people waiting.  I think the collection is cute, pretty good quality.   I got the blue short sleeve dress (adorable), a few cardigans, both umbrellas, infinity scarf, flats and pumps, wrap/poncho.  Everything fits true to size.  The dinnerware/decorative pieces were not completely out yet but I managed to get the picture frames (very cute).  Will definitely return some of the stuff but I just have to try everything on to assess what I'm keeping.


----------



## likexaxdisaster

sammix3 said:


> How annoying! I'm going to a Target by my work so I don't even know the layout that well. Should've scoped it out yesterday and came up with a plan! I think I'm going to look at the home stuff for the blanket, then accessories for the scarves, then women's clothing, women's shoes for the flats, and tech area for the laptop sleeve, and last but not least, the girls clothes since I will probably fit the XL



Good luck! When I was walking through the girls clothes were the only things fully stocked still.

I was searching for the laptop sleeve but no luck  I don't think my targets got them in.

A woman stalked me for my blanket since I snagged the last one, I felt bad but there was no way I was putting it down.


----------



## susa

where on the website did they hide the umbrellas, cannot find them


----------



## Chanel 0407

Where do you live?  This is good news about things fitting TTS.  I like your strategy.



Karolina36 said:


> I stopped at Target on my way to work. 8 am - just a few people waiting. I think the collection is cute, pretty good quality. I got the blue short sleeve dress (adorable), a few cardigans, both umbrellas, infinity scarf, flats and pumps, wrap/poncho. Everything fits true to size. The dinnerware/decorative pieces were not completely out yet but I managed to get the picture frames (very cute). Will definitely return some of the stuff but I just have to try everything on to assess what I'm keeping.


----------



## twinkle_star

I found mine by doing a seach for "Missoni umbrella"  HTH

Site was fine 6.45am-7.25am, I browsed around with no problems and got everything I wanted.  Throw and blue long hoodie were marked as sold out.




susa said:


> where on the website did they hide the umbrellas, cannot find them


----------



## sammix3

Karolina36 said:


> I stopped at Target on my way to work.  8 am - just a few people waiting.  I think the collection is cute, pretty good quality.   I got the blue short sleeve dress (adorable), a few cardigans, both umbrellas, infinity scarf, flats and pumps, wrap/poncho.  Everything fits true to size.  The dinnerware/decorative pieces were not completely out yet but I managed to get the picture frames (very cute).  Will definitely return some of the stuff but I just have to try everything on to assess what I'm keeping.



Ooh how did the other umbrella print look like?


----------



## sammix3

likexaxdisaster said:


> Good luck! When I was walking through the girls clothes were the only things fully stocked still.
> 
> I was searching for the laptop sleeve but no luck  I don't think my targets got them in.
> 
> A woman stalked me for my blanket since I snagged the last one, I felt bad but there was no way I was putting it down.



Hmm I wonder where the laptop sleeve will be...


----------



## CoutureMe06

Those in NYC, particularly at the BK Target, everything was cleared out. I managed to snag a pair of the Missoni print tights in blue. I mean EVERYTHING was gone. There were some kids stuff left and the flower print sham set but that was it. 

I had my angry moment.   I have a friend and sister that lives in MD so I'm going to have them go to Target to try and get me some stuff. I'm more concerned about the home stuff than the clothes. Fingers crossed!


----------



## chynaxdawl

i've slept 2 hrs, waited 5+ hrs and counting....and i have nothing to show for it. it's pretty sad and embarrassing when i think of how much i've invested and sacrificed for this


----------



## nauticalstar

DC-Cutie said:


> Potomac yards and yes, the had rain boots.



Thanks for the update- this is where I was headed this morning. You saved me a trip!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I picked up the brown long scarf and the ballet flats. I contemplated the rain boots but passed. I passed on the clothing. I have no use for sweaters here in FL.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I got almost everything that I wanted.  They didnt have the flats in my size and I didn't get the throw ( .  I want to get the blue long cardigan.  
They said their getting more shipments but they don't know when.  I will be there everyday like the stalker that I am.  

This lady had 12 cards.  I wonder how much her total was.  And there were people strolling in at 8:30 and pissed because stuff was sold out.  Amateurs.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> i didn't know you were going...
> then again i dont even know why i didn't think you weren't gonna go


----------



## juneping

i ordered the throw in purple theme before 7:30am...i hope the site will be back on.


----------



## sammix3

chynaxdawl said:


> i've slept 2 hrs, waited 5+ hrs and counting....and i have nothing to show for it. it's pretty sad and embarrassing when i think of how much i've invested and sacrificed for this



Sorry hun. You'll be able to get your share of Missoni stuff soon!


----------



## susa

talldrnkofwater said:


> I got almost everything that I wanted.  They didnt have the flats in my size and I didn't get the throw ( .  I want to get the blue long cardigan.
> They said their getting more shipments but they don't know when.  I will be there everyday like the stalker that I am.
> 
> This lady had 12 cards.  I wonder how much her total was.  And there were people strolling in at 8:30 and pissed because stuff was sold out.  Amateurs.



12 cards !! this is nuts, how did she manage with 12 cards.....i could manage 2 only (probably the lady will sell afterwards on ebay)
online sale is limited, when you have 23 items (or 22) website says that this is the max you can buy


----------



## CoutureMe06

I should have woken up earlier. When I got to the online site around 7am EST, it was shut down. I hope I get my home stuff. That's all I care about.


----------



## NCC1701D

Well that was interesting. I got to the one near my work in suburban Chicago right before it opened, there were about a dozen other women waiting. They went straight to clothes so I made a beeline for bedding and got one of the only 3 throws (the only purple one). Then I went back to clothes and managed to snag a few things (a couple of sweaters in the wrong size, a couple of scarves) but they had hardly any inventory to begin with and the other girls cleaned it out. I didn't have a chance at the winter hat, scarf and gloves set I really wanted.  Then I headed to stationery and picked up a wine box and travel pillow (adorable). I checked out the laptop sleeve but it was way too big for my ultraportable. The laptop sleeve says it fits a *15 inch laptop* if anyone wants to try for it online.

I also got a serving bowl, which was on my short list, but I'm still disappointed in the lack of clothing selection. I guess I'll try online because I'm sure the Targets in the city are cleaned out by now. Sad.

Oh, and they had the floral blouse that I wanted from the lookbook, but it's polyester and IRL looks pretty cheesy, so I passed.


----------



## sammix3

Looks like I will be leaving to get there early rather than late.. oh *cross my fingers* that the people don't know nothing about Missoni at the Target by my work


----------



## tomz_grl

I just got back from Target and there was this lady with a cart full of sh!t. She was on the phone and just throwing stuff in her cart. It was so annoying. She got all of the flats in my size... GRRRRRRRR!

I got 3 candles that are honeydew scent, a picture frame, this octogan note holder, the men's brown cardigan and 2 infiniti scarves. 

I saw the luggage and the bike and they were all really cute. I forgot to look for the umbrella... 
The quality of the clothes and other items is MUCH better than some of the collections in the past.


----------



## lanasyogamama

My store was INSANE!! Totally picked over at 8:45.  I had to drop my daughter off at school, so that was as early as I could get there.


----------



## sammix3

At first I was a bit hesitant in buying many items since the print is quite bold, but seeing how hot these items are I think I'll just buy first and return later!


----------



## juneping

CoutureMe06 said:


> Those in NYC, particularly at the BK Target, everything was cleared out. I managed to snag a pair of the Missoni print tights in blue. I mean EVERYTHING was gone. There were some kids stuff left and the flower print sham set but that was it.
> 
> I had my angry moment.   I have a friend and sister that lives in MD so I'm going to have them go to Target to try and get me some stuff. I'm more concerned about the home stuff than the clothes. Fingers crossed!



sometimes i am not sure it's that great living in NYC...most stuff were gone before you even see it. i am pretty sure events like barneys warehouse sale is more brutal in NY than in LA which they actually have fitting rooms.


----------



## kendal

I was in a city for work, but drove late last night just so I could get back to my rural town for the Missoni launch.  Probably the only time when living in the middle of nowhere helped with shopping!  When I arrived at 7:59am it was just me & one other lady who was decked out in a Missoni wrap dress   All of the Target staff seemed really perplexed by our interest in the Missoni items.  My current haul - not sure if I will keep everything, but I thought better safe than sorry:
-blue cardigan
-3 tights (blue, grey, navy)
-pumps 
-flats
-train case
-flower pencil case
-flower travel kit
-flower bath rug
-flower barrettes
-candle votives (surprisingly, my favorite find of the day)

I guess my main frustration was that not everything was out yet.  The shoes were still in the shipping boxes and thankfully the other lady had the guts to just open them herself.  My store didn't seem to have any of the bed items.  I didn't even see an empty display area so I guess I have no chance of getting any of the throws or pillows.


----------



## chynaxdawl

sammix3 said:


> Sorry hun. You'll be able to get your share of Missoni stuff soon!



thanks...i sure hope so...

the only reason i'm awake now is just to recover the things i had in my cart before the site crashed. i can't believe they had stuff sell out at like 3:30 am pst already...


----------



## susa

NCC1701D said:


> the laptop sleeve says it fits a *15 inch laptop* if anyone wants to try for it online.
> 
> I also got a serving bowl, which was on my short list, but I'm still disappointed in the lack of clothing selection. I guess I'll try online because I'm sure the Targets in the city are cleaned out by now. Sad.



thanks :kiss: you made my day, my laptop is a 15 inch , and the thing I most wanted was the laptop sleeve , so I ordered it and hoped that it will fit ......


----------



## icecreamom

I went bananas!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


>


 

she be first in line to ALL the openings   i should've texted her yesterday d'oh!


----------



## sammix3

Time needs to go by faster... I hate waiting for the stores to open


----------



## Karolina36

Chanel 0407 said:


> Where do you live? This is good news about things fitting TTS. I like your strategy.


 
I live in NJ, 30 mins from NYC.   I was suprised that there were not that many people there.  Will try another Target at my lunch break; hoping to get my hands on the candles and votives.


----------



## Karolina36

sammix3 said:


> Ooh how did the other umbrella print look like?


 
The prints are both the same, just different colors: purple/ green or brown/blue (both zig zag).  I think they are super cute and I'll have trouble deciding which one to keep!


----------



## CoutureMe06

juneping said:


> sometimes i am not sure it's that great living in NYC...most stuff were gone before you even see it. i am pretty sure events like barneys warehouse sale is more brutal in NY than in LA which they actually have fitting rooms.



Totally and they just opened a Target in the city, well the Bronx. I figured most Manhattaner's would go there instead of my Target. 

Apparently, they are supposed to stock again tomorrow morning so I will be there at 8 am. The pop up shop shut down after a day because everything was sold out. In New York, you have to get it quick!

I am on this sale.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I went to another Target and there were 3 sets of people buying one or two things of every item. 2 of them seemed like resellers.  They were power walking to each section and grabbing the items quickly!


----------



## tomz_grl

You would think that with all the money Target has, they would invest in better servers...


----------



## sammix3

Karolina36 said:


> The prints are both the same, just different colors: purple/ green or brown/blue (both zig zag).  I think they are super cute and I'll have trouble deciding which one to keep!



I think I'll like the purple/green one more!! I just gotta find it in the store now.


----------



## cbtg818

I lost my cart when the site crashed  glad i went to the store bc some things i saw i didnt like in the store. 
Here's what I got, going back later to get DH a bath curtain he wanted and check out the plates etc. The throw I got is already $200 on ebay, i paid $40. i cant stand people that buy up everything like that. 

Hopefully I can get the crib bumpers when the site comes back up


----------



## sammix3

LoveMyMarc said:


> I went to another Target and there were 3 sets of people buying almost one or two things of every item. 2 of them seemed like resellers.  They were power walking to each section an grabbing the items quickly!



Boo. Power walk? I'm in my CLs today. Must out power walk them!!!


----------



## NCC1701D

If anyone's interested in the marbled glass pieces (serving bowl, votive holder, vases)... My store only had the serving bowl, but they had two of them and one was, I'm not kidding, twice as heavy as the other. Some serious quality control issues with the weight but the pieces are lovely... not quite as beautiful as the pictures but still really nice. I got the lighter bowl.


----------



## tomz_grl

Have you guys freaking seen ebay? The candles I just bought, and am taking back because my allergies have been going crazy, for 12.99 are on there for 70.00. That's insane!


----------



## queennadine

cbtg818 said:


> I lost my cart when the site crashed  glad i went to the store bc some things i saw i didnt like in the store.
> Here's what I got, going back later to get DH a bath curtain he wanted and check out the plates etc. The throw I got is already $200 on ebay, i paid $40. i cant stand people that buy up everything like that.
> 
> Hopefully I can get the crib bumpers when the site comes back up



LOVE the cardi! I'm dying to get my local Super Target....two more classes!


----------



## sammix3

30 more mins and I'm getting outta here....


----------



## lurkingsmirk

I went to the store this morning, there were a handful of dedicated and determined women on the prowl - one lady stuffed her cart to the brim (not willing to take chances on sizes I guess). I saw someone grab every single bag, with all the duplicates it was obvious they were planning on re-selling them. My one "trick" was to browse the girl's section - one of the knit dresses in size L worked well as a curve-hugging tank top for me. Some of the pieces were definitely nicer looking than others, but what I ended up liking the most were the men's ties.


----------



## NCC1701D

lurkingsmirk said:


> My one "trick" was to browse the girl's section - one of the knit dresses in size L worked well as a curve-hugging tank top for me.



I did this too! I bought a girl's cardigan in an XL, I just hope it's long enough. I like the women's cardi a lot more, but they didn't have any. The girl's was only $30 too.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

susa said:


> 12 cards !! this is nuts, how did she manage with 12 cards.....i could manage 2 only (probably the lady will sell afterwards on ebay)
> online sale is limited, when you have 23 items (or 22) website says that this is the max you can buy


 
she had a bunch of people with her.  And from what I hear, they were nasty!!! I stayed clear of them cause I knew what I wanted.  

Oops, I meant carts.  lol


----------



## tomz_grl

lurkingsmirk said:


> I went to the store this morning, there were a handful of dedicated and determined women on the prowl - one lady stuffed her cart to the brim (not willing to take chances on sizes I guess). I saw someone grab every single bag, with all the duplicates it was obvious they were planning on re-selling them. My one "trick" was to browse the girl's section - one of the knit dresses in size L worked well as a curve-hugging tank top for me. Some of the pieces were definitely nicer looking than others, but what I ended up liking the most were the men's ties.


 
The men's ties were really nice.


----------



## shikki

DC-Cutie said:


> I was the 2nd person in line at my store, headed straight for the home stuff, got what I wanted headed to ladies. Then headed back to home stuff - everything was gone!  And they were fully stocked.
> 
> So I don't think it's worth the drive.



Thanks DC ! I wanted the shams and duvet and don't think my too ha target got those! The family might go out in the evening, might stop in and check it out if thats the case, that way its not a 3 hour round trip by myself. At least I got the flats that was my #1 item.


----------



## sammix3

lurkingsmirk said:


> I went to the store this morning, there were a handful of dedicated and determined women on the prowl - one lady stuffed her cart to the brim (not willing to take chances on sizes I guess). I saw someone grab every single bag, with all the duplicates it was obvious they were planning on re-selling them. My one "trick" was to browse the girl's section - one of the knit dresses in size L worked well as a curve-hugging tank top for me. Some of the pieces were definitely nicer looking than others, but what I ended up liking the most were the men's ties.





NCC1701D said:


> I did this too! I bought a girl's cardigan in an XL, I just hope it's long enough. I like the women's cardi a lot more, but they didn't have any. The girl's was only $30 too.



That is exactly what I plan to do! I will probably fit in the L or XL since I'm only 4"11. Yay for petites!


----------



## sillywahine

those people who fill up their carts with multiples of same sizes and styles reallyyy grinds my gears...would be nice if target would have a special policy or a limit when it comes to collaborations like this....it totally ruins it for people like us who really want the pieces and take the time out to go to the stores only to see the resellers snatched everything up just to make a quick buck...agghh!!!


----------



## shikki

CoutureMe06 said:


> Totally and they just opened a Target in the city, well the Bronx. I figured most Manhattaner's would go there instead of my Target.
> 
> Apparently, they are supposed to stock again tomorrow morning so I will be there at 8 am. The pop up shop shut down after a day because everything was sold out. In New York, you have to get it quick!
> 
> I am on this sale.



I used to go the bronx ones, trust me  both of them got picked over quite fast!


----------



## susa

talldrnkofwater said:


> she had a bunch of people with her.  And from what I hear, they were nasty!!! I stayed clear of them cause I knew what I wanted.
> 
> Oops, I meant carts.  lol



upps, you are right, car*t*s,, sorry

i do not quite understand why target is not limiting the sale , one single article per person.......they limit the sale online
of course sb could get around the limit and taking friends to target but at least it would be more difficult for resellers 

hope the resellers will not sell their overpriced items on ebay ......


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I will be at target everyday till i get the remaining items on my list.  lol.  I still want the flats (the biggest size they had was 10, i need an 11), the throw and the blue long cardi


----------



## cinderella0087

Anyone in Seattle hitting up a store when it opens? I'm curious about the crowd. There are lines out the door here for REI sales, not fashion


----------



## NCC1701D

talldrnkofwater said:


> I will be at target everyday till i get the remaining items on my list.  lol.  I still want the flats (the biggest size they had was 10, i need an 11), the throw and the blue long cardi



I wear an 11 too. They didn't have rain boots or flats in 11. They had a sign for flats in an 11, so at least they made them, but I didn't see a sign for the rain boots in 11.


----------



## KatsBags

susa said:


> upps, you are right, car*t*s,, sorry
> 
> i do not quite understand why target is not limiting the sale , one single article per person.......they limit the sale online
> of course sb could get around the limit and taking friends to target but at least it would be more difficult for resellers
> 
> *hope the resellers will not sell their overpriced items on ebay* ......



Just checked Ebay... the prices are INSANE.

I like the collection... don't love it. So, I'll you all have at it... Good Luck! I hope you get what you want!


----------



## erinz25

I picked up the following at my Super Target:

Knit flats - which were super cute, rainboots, a knit scarf that may be going back and a floral vase. I was happy since the flats were my #1 wish. All clothes were pretty picked over/gone.

I spoke with some of the employees there and they said there were around 30 women lined up outside when the store opened. I felt pretty fortunate to pick up what I did for getting there at 8:10.


----------



## sammix3

I'm feeling kinda nervous. This is my first attempt at a designer collaboration against other women. Ahh!! I don't think the 4 hours of sleep and coffee are helping either.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Wow, someone is selling the $29.99 flats on ebay for almost $130!!!


----------



## Pgh_Shopaholic

I recently moved to NYC and knew the stores would be crazy here- so my mom, who is an early riser anyways, went to my store back home in Pittsburgh. She was on the phone with me the whole time telling me what she got. She said they seemed to have gotten around 3 of everything and were still unpacking boxes. The store she went to had a decent selection. She did buy the store out of one scarf design (one for her, me, and my sister), and had a cart full of stuff. From my understanding- the flats are super comfortable! So excited for my mom to ship them up to me. There were a couple other dedicated women-- two personal shoppers from Nordstroms and a manager at A&F (they were all comparing and contrasting stuff) but not mass crowds when they opened-- but other women were starting to come from other Targets to see what this one had as she was leaving. From all the pictures- everything looks really cute and she said it seems like good quality. 

She didn't run into any rude costumers- just a rude employee who told her she was hoarding and there was a limit on how much she could buy so other people could buy too. She had 3 of us she was shopping for (with my sister in school and I up in NYC, and some for gifts/ she donates a lot to Toys For Tots and they never get anything for the teenagers- so she thought a scarf or something similar would be cute for that) and only had one cart- no where near 12! The other women bought even more than my mom, but she didn't single them out. We've been loyal Target customers for ages--it just seemed to come out of nowhere. She's not trying to resell it for a major profit. She was just buying what we'd use/wear. She did report her because one of the Target employees said it was totally against their policy and they were prepped and expecting craziness today with the launch. It all ended well- my mom is happy with what she got. I'm glad I taught her how to shop so well!


----------



## tomz_grl

LoveMyMarc said:


> Wow, someone is selling the $29.99 flats on ebay for almost $130!!!


 
The $49.99 men's cardigan I bought is $179.99 on ebay. It's CRAZY!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

NCC1701D said:


> I wear an 11 too. They didn't have rain boots or flats in 11. They had a sign for flats in an 11, so at least they made them, but I didn't see a sign for the rain boots in 11.


 
yeah, they had them in a size 11 this morning.  I shouldve ordered them online.  *kicks self* I was up when the site was up and running.  *kicks self again*


----------



## sammix3

Pgh_Shopaholic said:


> I recently moved to NYC and knew the stores would be crazy here- so my mom, who is an early riser anyways, went to my store back home in Pittsburgh. She was on the phone with me the whole time telling me what she got. She said they seemed to have gotten around 3 of everything and were still unpacking boxes. The store she went to had a decent selection. She did buy the store out of one scarf design (one for her, me, and my sister), and had a cart full of stuff. From my understanding- the flats are super comfortable! So excited for my mom to ship them up to me. There were a couple other dedicated women-- two personal shoppers from Nordstroms and a manager at A&F (they were all comparing and contrasting stuff) but not mass crowds when they opened-- but other women were starting to come from other Targets to see what this one had as she was leaving. From all the pictures- everything looks really cute and she said it seems like good quality.
> 
> She didn't run into any rude costumers- just a rude employee who told her she was hoarding and there was a limit on how much she could buy so other people could buy too. She had 3 of us she was shopping for (with my sister in school and I up in NYC, and some for gifts/ she donates a lot to Toys For Tots and they never get anything for the teenagers- so she thought a scarf or something similar would be cute for that) and only had one cart- no where near 12! The other women bought even more than my mom, but she didn't single them out. We've been loyal Target customers for ages--it just seemed to come out of nowhere. She's not trying to resell it for a major profit. She was just buying what we'd use/wear. She did report her because one of the Target employees said it was totally against their policy and they were prepped and expecting craziness today with the launch. It all ended well- my mom is happy with what she got. I'm glad I taught her how to shop so well!



I can't believe the Target employee did that. If they were going to limit purchases, they need to be consistent and do it to everyone! Not someone who is genuine like your mom, who is truly buying things for people, not to resell.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

tomz_grl said:


> The $49.99 men's cardigan I bought is $179.99 on ebay. It's CRAZY!!!



That annoys me, lol!


----------



## icecreamom

LORD I went to Target at 8AM thinking that I was going to be the only one there... come on I live in Orlando, I thought people were not you know.. winter friendly. 
I was wrong!!! The store was packed I had to pick up two of each because I friend of mine was running late... I got almost everything I wanted, only missing one cardi that I was able to get but on the wrong size. People were going nuts filling the carts with all the shoes and tights... I stayed there until 9:30 and by the time I left the shelves were pretty much empty.


----------



## NYC

iluvmybags said:


> Not only that, but I don't think this new website was capable of handling the traffic -- I don't ever remember problems like this on the old site. The new site is extremely slow and can't seem to handle higher speeds, etc -- It took me more than hour just to browse everything and get it in my cart. That's how long it took for pages to load, etc -- on the old site, I could be in and out in less than 15 minutes!


 
AGREE! I was trying to buy sterilite boxes last week and just threw my hands up in frustration. couldnt get to checkout and it couldnt remember my password ..off to the container store i went!


----------



## desiuny

My finds


----------



## juneping

tomz_grl said:


> The $49.99 men's cardigan I bought is $179.99 on ebay. It's CRAZY!!!



the throw i bought was listed on ebay and sold for 150 and another one for 180...i got it for 39.99 + shipping + tax. and most of all i got the color way i really want. i would never pay that much for a throw...lol


----------



## GingerSnap527

I won't be able to go to Target until late tonight. All I really wanted was maybe a scarf or two and the pajama shorts. Has anyone seen the pajama shorts?


----------



## koshi13

I am delirious from lack of sleep.  Stayed up all night and placed massive orders before the site crashed.  I received confirmation emails so I'm praying that everything ships.  I also stopped by the store at 9am (opened at 8am) and it was wiped clean   Crazy women hoarding and being greedy and mean.  They even jumped a poor stock boy who was bringing out a box of cups to stock the shelves.

My girlfriend went to another store before it opened and was able to buy a lot but she said there was sprinting, pushing, shoving and evil looks involved.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

GingerSnap527 said:


> I won't be able to go to Target until late tonight. All I really wanted was maybe a scarf or two and the pajama shorts. Has anyone seen the pajama shorts?



The velour shorts? The pajamas are nice, really soft.


----------



## NCC1701D

GingerSnap527 said:


> I won't be able to go to Target until late tonight. All I really wanted was maybe a scarf or two and the pajama shorts. Has anyone seen the pajama shorts?



They had the pajama shorts and pajama cami at my store, even when I left (i.e. didn't seem as picked over as the other stuff).

ETA: I'm talking about the silky set, not the velour. I looked for the velour but didn't see it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My mom is in Raleigh, I sent her on an intel mission.  She said there wasn't ANYBODY in the Missoni section and found exactly what I wanted!!!

In case you're in the area, she went to the Wake Forest store


----------



## lastpurse

Got a bike and the cardi I wanted.  Now on the hunt for the throw, men's sweater and the wrap/shawl.  Was really picked over when I got there at 9am.  Really cute stuff.  It will be weird to see everyone around town rocking Missoni.


----------



## Talinder

I am honestly VERY surprised the site is still down. Target is such a huge corporation. I can't believe they're unable to handle something as simple as a sale that _they _hyped.


----------



## Sinarta

Wow. I'm going on my lunch break today. I live in Baton Rouge and I dont think there will be too many people running to buy these items. I have two stores in my area so hopefully I will be able to get something.


----------



## desiuny

Talinder said:


> I am honestly VERY surprised the site is still down. Target is such a huge corporation. I can't believe they're unable to handle something as simple as a sale that _they _hyped.



I know, it is unbelievable that after soo much promo they can't handle it


----------



## NCC1701D

Talinder said:


> I am honestly VERY surprised the site is still down. Target is such a huge corporation. I can't believe they're unable to handle something as simple as a sale that _they _hyped.



My boyfriend signed up for Sunday Ticket for the Playstation 3 and on Sunday, the first Sunday of regular season football, the whole service was down. Seems like even the biggest corporations can't figure out how to handle high volume.


----------



## Suzie

^At least not many people will be rocking it where I live, it says that my order was accepted. It will take a while to get it as it has to be shipped to my mail forwarder and then on to me but I am pretty happy with my purchases.


----------



## sammix3

Ok just got here. No lines outside. All of the cars seems like they belong to employees


----------



## grace7

i was able to place my order online at 5:30 this morning...i just picked some things very quickly and checked out within five minutes! i did get an order confirmation but in the past with these designer collections i get some cancellations.  i'm so sorry for all the problems you all have had, that really sucks!!!

i also went to my local store and there were just three other women shopping for the collection. in my town we never have much interest...most of the collections make it to clearance.
here is what i was able to pick up.  two girls items in XL and a mens scarf in addition to a few women's sweaters. i was going to purchase the grey mens sweater but it was too fuzzy for me. the mens ties were very nice!


----------



## annemerrick

My Target was absolutely CRAZY!  I got there at 15 till 8 and there was a line of about 75 people.  EVERYTHING was gone within the first 10 minutes...and when I say everything, I mean every last scarf, shirt, plate, etc....  People were grabbing, one lady almost got trampled...it was  ridiculous!  I was able to get a couple of things that I wanted...and will wait for the site to go back up to try and get the rest. I did place an order at 6:30 for the home stuff that I wanted...so at least that is done!


----------



## Suzie

grace7 said:


> i was able to place my order online at 5:30 this morning...i just picked some things very quickly and checked out within five minutes! i did get an order confirmation but in the past with these designer collections i get some cancellations.  i'm so sorry for all the problems you all have had, that really sucks!!!
> 
> i also went to my local store and there were just three other women shopping for the collection. in my town we never have much interest...most of the collections make it to clearance.
> here is what i was able to pick up.  two girls items in XL and a mens scarf in addition to a few women's sweaters. i was going to purchase the grey mens sweater but it was too fuzzy for me. the mens ties were very nice!


 
The colours look so vibrant. Just curious does the label say Missoni for target or just Missoni?


----------



## Suzie

annemerrick said:


> My Target was absolutely CRAZY!  I got there at 15 till 8 and there was a line of about 75 people.  EVERYTHING was gone within the first 10 minutes...and when I say everything, I mean every last scarf, shirt, plate, etc....  People were grabbing, one lady almost got trampled...it was  ridiculous!  I was able to get a couple of things that I wanted...and will wait for the site to go back up to try and get the rest. I did place an order at 6:30 for the home stuff that I wanted...so at least that is done!


 
Wow, sounds like chaos!


----------



## Kansashalo

Resellers are out of their mind on ebay.  If I wanted to pay their prices, I'd buy the original and not the 'for Target' version (not knocking it all since I'm obviously going to Target after work, but just saying ...).  They had Missoni scarves at Off 5th last week for less than $100...why would I pay your inflated price Target version?

I agree that they should put limits on instore purchases.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here are my goodies.  Damn, that's a log of zigzags - I got dizzy taking the pics :lolots:


----------



## grace7

Suzie said:


> The colours look so vibrant. Just curious does the label say Missoni for target or just Missoni?



they are bright! the labels say missoni for target.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Suzie said:


> The colours look so vibrant. _Just curious does the label say Missoni for target or just Missoni?_




It says: Missoni For Target


----------



## Suzie

DC-Cutie said:


> Here are my goodies.  Damn, that's a log of zigzags - I got dizzy taking the pics :lolots:


 
Stunning! I am so excited that I was able to get lots of pieces on-line. Do you think the quality is good?


----------



## sammix3

desiuny said:


> My finds



Do the circumference of the rainboots run narrow or wide?


----------



## Suzie

LoveMyMarc said:


> It says: Missoni For Target


 
Thank you.


----------



## KatsBags

There's a segment right now on The Early Show (CBS, I believe) on Missoni for Target as well as other designers teaming with retailers.


----------



## NCC1701D

DC-Cutie said:


> Here are my goodies.  Damn, that's a log of zigzags - I got dizzy taking the pics :lolots:



NICE haul!


----------



## desiuny

Kansashalo said:


> Resellers are out of their mind on ebay.  If I wanted to pay their prices, I'd buy the original and not the 'for Target' version (not knocking it all since I'm obviously going to Target after work, but just saying ...).  They had Missoni scarves at Off 5th last week for less than $100...why would I pay your inflated price Target version?
> 
> I agree that they should put limits on instore purchases.



You are absolutely right. It is crazy


----------



## sammix3

DC-Cutie said:


> Here are my goodies.  Damn, that's a log of zigzags - I got dizzy taking the pics :lolots:



Great haul! What's that thing on the far left- its black with pink?


----------



## Suzie

grace7 said:


> they are bright! the labels say missoni for target.


 
Thanks, I am happy they are bright.


----------



## desiuny

sammix3 said:


> Do the circumference of the rainboots run narrow or wide?



I'm a size 5 so those are size 3 for girls. The circumference its normal, i don't know with the womens size thou. This is one of those times when having small feet worked in my advantage.


----------



## chantal1922

I live in the DC suburbs. My store gets all the collaborations but normally most stuff ends up in the Clearance section. I got to my store around 8:20. When I walked in I saw a woman and her SO. She had a cart full of stuff. I grabbed the last cardi in my size. I saw a woman walking around with a scarf so I headed to the accessories section and picked up the second to the last scarf. The accessories section was cleaned out!
I went to the shoe section. They only had children's flats. A few pair of heels and rain boots. I didn't even go look in the home section. I saw plenty of women with carts full of clothes and home items. I have never seen anything like this at Target. I will post picks of my items later tonight when I get home.
ETA: I didn't go in the men section but when I was checking out I heard a guy say say the ties were sold out as well!


----------



## DC-Cutie

sammix3 said:


> Great haul! What's that thing on the far left- its black with pink?



that's one of the silk scarves..


----------



## sammix3

This is kinda creepy but I just walked out of my car to grab a cart and this guy got out of his car and did the same thing! There's about 5 people here right now. 3 guys and 2 girls lol


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> Here are my goodies.  Damn, that's a log of zigzags - I got dizzy taking the pics :lolots:


Great haul DC! I also picked up the purple and lime green cardi!


----------



## ame

I am losing my mind that the sites been down for 3 hours. I had literally hit SUBMIT with my credit card info and it went down. Im glad my friend was able to get most of my list at her store, but I am still not happy I cannot obtain stuff on the site.


----------



## Suzie

sammix3 said:


> This is kinda creepy but I just walked out of my car to grab a cart and this guy got out of his car and did the same thing! There's about 5 people here right now. 3 guys and 2 girls lol


Good luck Sammi


----------



## chynaxdawl

ame said:


> I am losing my mind that the sites been down for 3 hours. I had literally hit SUBMIT with my credit card info and it went down. Im glad my friend was able to get most of my list at her store, but I am still not happy I cannot obtain stuff on the site.



i feel for you...this totally sucks. they had tweeted to hope to have the site up at 11 am est and now they've changed it to a status update so it's not looking like it'll be up anytime soon. but i can't sleep or give up yet...i want my items! sigh


----------



## V0N1B2

I left extra early to get to work before 7:30 this morning so that I could pick up a few things online and the bloody site is still down!  Now I'm going to have to wait another 5 hours until I can get on the computer (at lunch).  I'm in Canada so no use trying to get to a local Target.
For those of you that have already had an opportunity to get a few items in person, what's the quality like?


----------



## ame

chynaxdawl said:


> i feel for you...this totally sucks. they had tweeted to hope to have the site up at 11 am est and now they've changed it to a status update so it's not looking like it'll be up anytime soon. but i can't sleep or give up yet...i want my items! sigh


Ugh I know. I just have a few left that she didn't get me, so if I can get those that will be great. But by the time I get to a store tonight itll all be sold out.


----------



## sammix3

About 20 people here now. Ah quite a few petite women. Game plan is to grab the size first!!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

V0N1B2 said:


> I left extra early to get to work before 7:30 this morning so that I could pick up a few things online and the bloody site is still down!  Now I'm going to have to wait another 5 hours until I can get on the computer (at lunch).  I'm in Canada so no use trying to get to a local Target.
> For those of you that have already had an opportunity to get a few items in person, what's the quality like?



The quality is actually pretty nice! The sweater I got is very soft and it doesn't feel cheap.

Some of the cardigans/dresses were ok quality...like a thin material. The totes weren't that nice though. The "pleather" looked really bad, IMO.


----------



## Liya

I was at my local Target at 8:20 am, and almost everything was gone already!! There was a woman with TWO shopping carts chock-full of Missoni in the fitting room trying things on with her friend guarding the carts! WTF? 

The choices in the Women's Dept were dismal, but I was able to stock up on things for my daughter! I got her two different outfits (one to wear now and one to grow into), one cardigan, and a hat/mitten/scarf set. 

I will say this: I was pleasantly surprised by the quality of the clothing and scarves!! The shoes, house ware, cosmetic totes, etc aren't as impressive.


----------



## chynaxdawl

ame said:


> Ugh I know. I just have a few left that she didn't get me, so if I can get those that will be great. But by the time I get to a store tonight itll all be sold out.



nice of your friend to get you stuff!
i'm still hoping i can get everything i wanted online when the site comes back, am i being too naive?


----------



## glistenpearls

How long will it take them to fix the sites? I was lucky to get every single scarves I want, but I want the decorative pillows and throw too!


----------



## cbtg818

dont know, they said 11 but now its a "stay tuned" scenario


----------



## OrangeCounty

I got there at 830 am, most of the stuff was already gone!! I got a travel neck pillow, a throw, 2 mugs, a make up case and a sweater. everything else was pretty much sold out already....crazy!


----------



## jade

Lame!  I just woke up and was hoping to grab a few things on my list (housewares, sweaters....) and the site is down?  Really?  I don't think I'll have another window to go online.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I thought the flats and heels were nice.  I was able to get this and a lot of house stuff.  I got some hair clips, scarves, gloves, ect.  I could not find any womens clothes though.  All I wanted was a cardigan.  Oh yeah I wanted that clutch too with the tassle but they were all gone.


----------



## NCC1701D

Now instead of Hello the site says woof! Is this progress? LOL


----------



## angel_flame

Just got home   Slow at my store, but I heard that the nearby Target had some trouble with crowd control! Got some cardigans, skirts, a dress, pumps and ballet flats. The pumps are so hard though, no flexibility at all, they feel like wooden clogs. I may end up returning them  The ballet flats run a half size big. Get your regular size if you plan on wearing thick socks, tights or insoles. Oh, I also got some gloves, knit hat and a scarf. The knits are pretty good quality, soft too.


----------



## Chanel 0407

DC, did they have anymore of those cardigans with the balck and blue.  That's really the only clothing piece I wanted.  I was able to get the ballet flats and pumps though so I am grateful for that.



DC-Cutie said:


> My mom is in Raleigh, I sent her on an intel mission. She said there wasn't ANYBODY in the Missoni section and found exactly what I wanted!!!
> 
> In case you're in the area, she went to the Wake Forest store


----------



## glistenpearls

^^ Haha I saw! Looks like I'm going to have lunch on my desk. I don't see a point to go to Target store now.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

This is what I managed to get:


----------



## Chloe

omg this is driving me crazy!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> DC, did they have anymore of those cardigans with the balck and blue.  That's really the only clothing piece I wanted.  I was able to get the ballet flats and pumps though so I am grateful for that.



when I tell you things were sold out, I mean it!  The racks looked like they were never stocked.


----------



## PYT75

The Columbus, Ohio stores are pretty cleaned out.  This was my first experience with the designer collections but I was able to grab 2 cardigans, the infiniti scarf, and a make-up bag for myself.  I picked up 3 ties and a scarf for hubby.


----------



## susa

NCC1701D said:


> Now instead of Hello the site says woof! Is this progress? LOL



crazy .........woof


----------



## LoveMyMarc

The site is up and working for me!


----------



## susa

for me it says still "woof"


----------



## glistenpearls

Are you serious??? its still not working for me!


----------



## chloesmom2006

I went to my Target this morning (suburbs of NYC - rockland county if anyone has ever heard of it) and it was insane!!! I thought maybe just maybe I was in a part of the suburbs that people wouldn't go crazy for Missoni but I was wrong. I too was up early shopping on the target (crap) website and thought I would check out after  getting my daughter for school - BIG mistake. I really wanted the expresso set & train case - couldn't check out online and by the time I got to the store, those were long gone and most everything was picked clean.

I was standing around near some ladies who were there early and they were going through their stuff trying to decide what to keep or discard - I hated feeling like a vulture but what could I do?!!! For the most part, these ladies were nice - but a few others were somewhat nasty. I hate that yucky feeling.

I managed to score on my own:
Black pumps
Girls brown zigzag dess for DD
Toddler zigzag ballet flats for DD
Girls skinny scarf for DD
Small media bin/box
Zigzag journal
Headband

Items I luckily got from ladies who didn't want them:
1 dinner plate 
3 salad plates
1 votive candle holder (very heavy but pretty)
Beautiful large square scarf with purple flower design
Brown floppy hat

I thought the quality of the items was very nice - the clothing felt very soft but not cheap. I really hope I can score the train case and expresso set - those are the 2 items I most wanted and I didn't end up getting them lol. Oh and some of those storage boxes would have been great too.

Good luck everyone! Times like this I wish I lived in an area that nobody really knew about designer brands.


----------



## boxermomof2

LoveMyMarc said:


> This is what I managed to get:




I bought the sweater on the left online this morning. Is it a nice knit?

I just got home from my local Target. I was the only person interested in the Missoni items. 
TBH, I wasn't really impressed with what my store had. I bought a knit scarf. 
The rain boots were cute, but I did not like the flats at all. They were too stiff.

I had a sweater wrap in my cart but I wasn't sure if I really liked it. I didn't like some of the sweaters because the knit was thin and couldn't see it holding up.

I was in one of those moods that I couldn't make up my mind....and since I wasn't competing with other shoppers, I put it back. I may go back for it when I pick my mastiff girl up from dog daycare later.

I bought the yellow(mustard) and wine color corduroy coat online, a sweater dress, 2 cardigans.

Oh, the kids stuff was over the top cute!!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

boxermomof2 said:


> *I bought the sweater on the left online this morning. Is it a nice knit?*
> 
> I just got home from my local Target. I was the only person interested in the Missoni items.
> TBH, I wasn't really impressed with what my store had. I bought a knit scarf.
> The rain boots were cute, but I did not like the flats at all. They were too stiff.
> 
> I had a sweater wrap in my cart but I wasn't sure if I really liked it. I didn't like some of the sweaters because the knit was thin and couldn't see it holding up.
> 
> I was in one of those moods that I couldn't make up my mind....and since I wasn't competing with other shoppers, I put it back. I may go back for it when I pick my mastiff girl up from dog daycare later.
> 
> I bought the yellow(mustard) and wine color corduroy coat online, a sweater dress, 2 cardigans.




It's heavy, but it's a nice quality! I believe it's made out of 100% rayon though.


----------



## gymangel812

PYT75 said:


> The Columbus, Ohio stores are pretty cleaned out.  This was my first experience with the designer collections but I was able to grab 2 cardigans, the infiniti scarf, and a make-up bag for myself.  I picked up 3 ties and a scarf for hubby.


oh darn i was planning on going to one, oh well.


----------



## boxermomof2

LoveMyMarc said:


> It's heavy, but it's a nice quality! I believe it's made out of 100% rayon though.




Oh good!
I think it's cute!


----------



## susa

site is working now, even without refreshing the page, i suddenly was in


----------



## BabyDollChic

Looks like the website is up and running!


----------



## ame

Well I managed to get on, get two sweaters and a scarf but the other things I really wanted are long gone


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just got an online order in!!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Sorry, I can't keep up



DC-Cutie said:


> when I tell you things were sold out, I mean it! The racks looked like they were never stocked.


----------



## NCC1701D

Yay for the online store! I just ordered a ton of stuff, including multiple sizes, I'll return what I don't want or doesn't fit later. I don't like having to do that but I don't want the stuff I really wanted to sell out when I realize I need to exchange for a different size. The one thing I wanted the most was the hat/scarf/gloves set but the hat was sold out so I didn't get the scarf or gloves. Oh well, I still got almost everything I wanted and then some.

ETA: aaaand looks like I checked out just in time, the site's down again. Holy


----------



## Kansashalo

So of course everything I wanted is sold out online so *fingers crossed* that there is anything left at my local stores when I get off of work.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I finally got in the site. ordered the zigzag rain boots


----------



## chloe_chanel

Kansashalo said:


> Resellers are out of their mind on ebay.  If I wanted to pay their prices, I'd buy the original and not the 'for Target' version (not knocking it all since I'm obviously going to Target after work, but just saying ...).  They had Missoni scarves at Off 5th last week for less than $100...why would I pay your inflated price Target version?
> 
> I agree that they should put limits on instore purchases.



Yeah. You can buy an original Missoni dress at Loehmanns for south of $200. That's just retarded.


----------



## NCC1701D

I also noticed that some of the prices online are wonky. For example, the knit clutch is the same size in both colorways but one is $23 (same as lookbook price) and the other is $35.


----------



## SohoChic

I'm so happy.. My mommy (yes I  call my mother mommy) got me the bike !!! YAY that is really all I wanted.  She is driving it in today too.. Can't wait to take it for a spin.


----------



## AshJs3

Oh my gosh! I just got home and it was crazy!! It was like Black Friday up in there! I went to my usual Target, another Target about 10 mins away and then back to my home target! Here's what I ended up with:

Ballet Flats - I went 1 whole size down. Usually wear and 8 but the 8 and 7.5 were too big. 
Infinity scarf in the orange zig zag
Black and white cardigan - Too old ladyish?
Big and Medium black vases
1 cereal bowl
Panties
Folders
Zig Zag t-shirt 
Baby blanket
Velour Jacket


My cousin got:
Knit skirt 
Long woven hoodie
2 hand towels
2 cereal bowls
2 plates

It was madness as they were still putting stuff out when they let everyone in. They would open a box and people would just grab it out of there. Thankfully everyone was pretty polite about it though.


----------



## chloe_chanel

I wasn't super crazy about the clothing, though the quality on the turtleneck was really nice (I may go back and get it). And I may go back and get the cinched hoodie in blue. 

I scored the flats and an umbrella, which I really needed anyway. 

There were a small group of women in the Missoni section, and all of us grabbed up several things to try on. But it was nothing crazy. They were all pretty nice actually. But all of the accessories are gone now for sure, and the shoes are disappearing fast.


----------



## chloe_chanel

How does the floppy hat look in person?


----------



## boxermomof2

SohoChic said:


> I'm so happy.. My mommy (yes I  call my mother mommy) got me the bike !!! YAY that is really all I wanted.  She is driving it in today too.. Can't wait to take it for a spin.




Congrats! Post pics when you have it. You have a very nice mommy.


----------



## Frugalfinds

My store didn't have that much, BUT there weren't any lines because I live in the Midwest and most people haven't heard of Missoni. This may actually be the only perk to living in the Midwest


----------



## boxermomof2

.pursefiend. said:


> I finally got in the site. ordered the zigzag rain boots



They are REALLY cute IRL.
 I'm thinking about going back to get a pair.


----------



## titania029

Did anyone get the throw and could post a picture, I would love to see it!   Thanks!


----------



## kathyinjapan

I got my order in online. The only thing I really wanted were the prints and I got 20% off for ordering the set which was a nice little bonus. I'll stop by my local store at lunch time to see what's left, wouldn't mind getting a pair of flats and the men's cardigan (for DH) but I want to see the quality and sizing before I buy them


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Potomac yards and yes, the had rain boots.


 I LOVE Potomac Yard Target. They always get the good stuff.

I wasn't really going to get anything, but if I see something and it's available, I will. When I logged into the Target site about 1030, it was down.


----------



## ame

I might go tonight and see if anything is left


----------



## AshJs3

Something I noticed in the store...the big table vases with the cutouts? Those have clear glass over the cut out part. I really wanted one but I felt the glass made it look weird so I didn't get one.


----------



## Chanel 0407

DC- what size did u get your blue zig zag cardi in?  I got a medium I hope its not too big otherwise I can send BF out again on a mission.  LOL 



Chanel 0407 said:


> Sorry, I can't keep up


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I am in Miami. I went to a Target that is not in the best of neighborhoods and there was nothing left. I managed to get the comforter, though!!


----------



## MissDarkEyes

Tried to go on line, but couldn't.  Said there was too much traffic.


----------



## .pursefiend.

boxermomof2 said:


> They are REALLY cute IRL.
> I'm thinking about going back to get a pair.


 
really? I can't wait to get them


----------



## boxermomof2

I hope this isn't a stupid question..

My local Target had this dress and I really liked the knit(one of the better knits in the line), but wonder how I could wear sleeveless in the winter?
Do you put something under it or just freeze? I'm ALWAYS cold.


----------



## sillywahine

i'm surprised there is still a lot of sizes/inventory available online...I just hope my order doesn't get canceled!!!


----------



## whitepearl86

I am so so so annoyed.

I went to 2 local targets around 10am.  As i was walking in, i walked by the register and some lady had $900 worth of stuff that she was rung up for!!! She literally bought everything she could get her hands on, all sizes. WTF does that!??


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

There was absolutely nothing left at 2 Targets that I went to.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Crap the site seems to be down again.


----------



## La Comtesse

Anyone know if the sweaters run TTS?
TIA


----------



## LoveMyMarc

La Comtesse said:


> Anyone know if the sweaters run TTS?
> TIA



They seem to be TTS for me.


----------



## ame

what I wanted and didn't get:
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Passione-Cosmetic-Box/-/A-13534022

what my friend got me at the store:
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Throw-Colore/-/A-13444115
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Passione-Cosmetic-Pencil-Case/-/A-13534023
(i think she bought this) http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Women-s-Zig-Zag-Infinity-Scarf-Colore/-/A-13532787
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Woven-Robe-Purple-Multicolor/-/A-13428639 (not sure about but worth a look)
and one of these but I don't know which:
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Umbrella-Colore/-/A-13533022
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Umbrella-Passione/-/A-13533023

she's tryng to find:
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Women-s-Long-Skinny-Scarf-Colore/-/A-13532831

and the zigzag iphone case

what I got online:
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Men-s-Knit-Scarf-Blue/-/A-13640174
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Textured-V-Neck-Sweater-Blue/-/A-13566116
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Long-Knit-Cardigan-Blue-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13565461


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang girl, what did you do, clean the store out!



DC-Cutie said:


> Here are my goodies. Damn, that's a log of zigzags - I got dizzy taking the pics :lolots:


----------



## Redd

i was able to place my order online at 5:30 this morning...i just picked some things very quickly and checked out within five minutes! i did get an order confirmation but in the past with these designer collections i get some cancellations.  i'm so sorry for all the problems you all have had, that really sucks!!!

*Grace7* PRETTY STUFF!  How do you like the blue sweater- nice quality? Also, if you don't mind my asking, how much is the fringed scarf? TIA


----------



## chantal1922

La Comtesse said:


> Anyone know if the sweaters run TTS?
> TIA


Yep they were TTS for me


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Living close to a rural area paid off for once. LOL! Everything was fully stocked. Scored what I wanted:

2 silk scarves
2 mugs
Pencil set

I am thinking of going back for a cardi and candle.


----------



## La Comtesse

Thanks for your response, everyone!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^The chiffon sweater with the knit back runs small
The knit dresses are short, so I bought a M, so it wouldn't be short and tight (I am a size 4)
I actually got a XL in the black,tan,grey zig-zag cardigan.  it was the only size left, and I ended up liking the oversized look with the small dress.  I had a chance to get another size later, but stuck with the slouchy look.
The skirts run TTS in the waist (I got a Small)


----------



## Suzzeee

Wow - this is crazy huh!  I finally got the website to work and got that blue maxi dress - wanted the cardi too but I'm allergic to wool and it has wool in it - ugh!  I also got the black cardi -- not 100% sure on that one.  I also manged to snag a vest and one of the small b/w makeup bags -- so much was already sold out online.  I live way out in the burbs and sometimes the designer stuff doesn't go super fast so as soon as I get through some conf calls (I telecommute) I'm going to hit my local stores (I have 2 within about 8 miles)!   I really wanted one of those throws -- I hope they restock or have more things coming!  Did anyone see that black/white zigzag scarf in the stores?  I see it in pics online but it's not listed for sale.


----------



## Lola

Ame, since the site is down your links don't work for me 

Here is what I bought online: 
Missoni For Target® Toddler Girls' Long-Sleeve Cardigan Sweater - Rose Wine 	
$24.99

Missoni for Target® Women's Ruana - Passione 	
$49.99

Missoni for Target® Women's Long Skinny Scarf - Colore 	
$24.99

Missoni for Target® Sweater Skirt - Multicolor Zigzag/Stripe Print S 	
$39.99

Missoni for Target® V-Neck Knit Cardigan - Multicolor Zigzag Print S 	
$49.99

Missoni for Target® Space-Dye Knit Cardigan - Gold Zigzag Print S 	
$49.99

Missoni for Target® Woven Print Cami - Purple/Multicolor S 	
$19.99

Missoni for Target® Sweater Dress - Multicolor Stripe Print S 	
$54.99

Missoni for Target® Printed Blouse - Multicolor S 	
$39.99

Missoni For Target® Girls' Cardigan - Purple M(7-8) 	
$29.99

Missoni For Target® Girls' Hooded Sweater - Multicolor XL(14-16) 	
$39.99

Missoni for Target® V-Neck Combo Chiffon Sweater - Multicolor Print S 	
$44.99


I really hope Target actually fills my order.


----------



## sammix3

I was quite successful at the store. Got everything I wanted except what they didn't carry. There's a comforter set that I want and its online only. I gotta look through the online stuff again.

When I was leaving pretty Mich everything was gone. Glad I got there before opening


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was a little skeptical about the sweaters, since I have longer than average arms.  But, pleasantly surprised, that the sleeves were a little long!!!

Overall, I think they put out a really nice collection and quality pieces (except that corduroy coat - no bueno for moe).


----------



## Bec229

Don't ask me how - but I somehow managed to get two orders in before the site crashed again!  I received order confirmation emails so I'm guessing everything went through.  Here is my haul:

Black Suede Pumps (which were #1 on my list)
Medium Colore Purse Kit
Colore Milk Crate (storage bin type thing)
2 Colore Sweater Boxes (more storage type bins)
Baby Blanket in Rose Wine
Newborn Girls' Sweater Union Suit in Rose Wine
Umbrella
Tight in Black
Colore Wood picture frames (in 4x6 and 5x7)
Felt Floppy Hat
Famiglia Train Case
Passione Train Case
Black/White Women's Cardigan Sweater


----------



## Ladybug09

boxermomof2 said:


> I hope this isn't a stupid question..
> 
> My local Target had this dress and I really liked the knit(one of the better knits in the line), but wonder how I could wear sleeveless in the winter?
> Do you put something under it or just freeze? I'm ALWAYS cold.


 I would rock it with a turtle neck, or a long sleeve silk or cotton t-shirt under.


----------



## ame

I fully expect nothing will be left in the stores here but I might make a trip.  I might call a few when I go home and see what anyone has. 

I asked my friend to grab the zig-zag iPhone case but I might not like that in person.


----------



## La Comtesse

Great--I am just finding out that they cancelled some of my orders because I hadn't ordered online before.  Now I have half of the things I want and can't see what I will get and what I won't get--so I can try to reorder.  What a mess!  Now I know why I don't shop at Target very often.


----------



## Karolina36

Just came back from two Targets in my area.  Shelves are completely empty!  Good thing I got almost everything I wanted when they first open.  Was hoping to get some decorating pieces for the house...  I'm assuming by now all stores look pretty much the same - empty!


----------



## ashlend

I got everything I wanted (well I assume I did anyway, all my orders are email confirmed... we'll see): maxi dress, tote, ballet flats, 3 silk scarves and 2 weekender bags.


----------



## La Comtesse

annemerrick said:


> ^^^^The chiffon sweater with the knit back runs small
> The knit dresses are short, so I bought a M, so it wouldn't be short and tight (I am a size 4)
> I actually got a XL in the black,tan,grey zig-zag cardigan.  it was the only size left, and I ended up liking the oversized look with the small dress.  I had a chance to get another size later, but stuck with the slouchy look.
> The skirts run TTS in the waist (I got a Small)


 
Thanks again.  I am sooo sad.  I was putting my orders in this morining and now found they cancelled half of them since I hadn't ordered online with them before.  Now the matching pieces are sold out.  And I can't get on the site....UGHHH.  I'm not a fan of Target!


----------



## AshJs3

Regarding restocking: We talked to several of the people putting stuff out this morning and they were telling everyone that they were getting more trucks this week and they thought there might be more stock on them. Sometimes there is, sometimes there isn't but it's worth it to keep checking back.

Oh and those higher prices online that are marked out are not what the stuff is priced at in store. It's the same as the "marked down" price. Example: Velour hoodie the price tag says $39.99 not the higher price marked out.


----------



## wetbandit42

DC-Cutie said:


> Here are my goodies.  Damn, that's a log of zigzags - I got dizzy taking the pics :lolots:



DC Cutie, what's that pink thing on the far right that looks like a blanket or scarf? Nice haul!


----------



## Chanel 0407

How do you know the orders were cancelled?  Did they send you an e-mail?  I only have order confirmation e-mails



La Comtesse said:


> Thanks again. I am sooo sad. I was putting my orders in this morining and now found they cancelled half of them since I hadn't ordered online with them before. Now the matching pieces are sold out. And I can't get on the site....UGHHH. I'm not a fan of Target!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

AshJs3 said:


> Regarding restocking: We talked to several of the people putting stuff out this morning and they were telling everyone that they were getting more trucks this week and they thought there might be more stock on them. Sometimes there is, sometimes there isn't but it's worth it to keep checking back.
> 
> Oh and those higher prices online that are marked out are not what the stuff is priced at in store. It's the same as the "marked down" price. Example: Velour hoodie the price tag says $39.99 not the higher price marked out.


 
That's what one SA told me, she said they are still getting stuff throughout the week. Also I would imagine a lot of poeple returning stuff that didn't work out for them.


----------



## LoracNJ

I hit the first of 5 Target stores around me this morning before work and almost all the clothing was gone. There were 2 women in the section on the phone just throwing stuff in their carts.

I managed to score 2 cardigans. 1 was the regular adult size. It was the zig zag one with the blues, browns, peach and white. They only had the purple and green zig zag cardigan in the girls sizes so I got an XL one which fits great (the L was a little snug in the arm if I wanted to wear a long sleeve shirt with it). I also got the men's large scarf (didn't know it was mens until I saw it online lol) because I loved the purple, black and beige colors. I also got 2 pairs of crew socks and 1 pair of knee high socks. There was some luggage pieces still left at the store and lot of socks, shoes and scarves.

My mom stopped at a Target that I couldn't get to yet cause she happened to be in my area and she said there was almost nothing there in the clothes section. She did manage to find way more stuff in housewares then the store I was at. She got 2 small and 2 large bowls in that funky swirl pattern and she got one of the zig zag ties for my step dad.

When I get a chance I'll post a photo of what I got so far.

I have her hitting another Target on her way to work because I want those espresso cups badly!!!  Ofcourse they are sold out online now. Argh!!! Hopefully I can find them at one of the other 3 stores around me after work.


----------



## DC-Cutie

wetbandit42 said:


> DC Cutie, what's that pink thing on the far right that looks like a blanket or scarf? Nice haul!



Thank ya 

yes, that's the throw.  Its really soft and cozy...


----------



## Pursepushin

I just got back from cleaning out Target on Missoni! Spent over $800, easy to do when you're running back and forth like a crazy woman. I'm unfortunately out of hangers so I cannot even show the items hanging up. Have to go back to Target to buy more hangers!  The manager said they pretty much get front loaded so once it's gone, it's gone. There should be "some" stuff in on Wed. AM in the stores, so if you didn't get everything you want and you're near a store, try again Wednesday when the store opens. We only have 1 Target where I live and luckily, most people never heard of Missoni so it was good pick'ens for us fashionistas in the know. About 5 of us wiped them out, and I bet in a few more hours everything will be gone. I was in there when they opened the door at 8 AM, and driving home at 8:35 AM. It was a mad scrabble. Got clothes, pillows, blanket, shoes, underwear, tableware, etc. For once I paid attention and planned my strategy. The website was up and down all through the early morning hours and still shows down at this moment. Best just to GO THERE. For everyone who got something, yay to us!!


----------



## ame

I will be curious what if anything does get restocked or if any of my stuff gets cancelled. I got all the email confirms, and I do buy  from them online.


----------



## Dukeprincess

The site crashed before I could place my second order.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank ya
> 
> yes, that's the throw.  Its really soft and cozy...



Is the black with the zig zags on the bottom a dress?  That looks so cute!


----------



## La Comtesse

Chanel 0407 said:


> How do you know the orders were cancelled?  Did they send you an e-mail?  I only have order confirmation e-mails


  I was ordering at first for family members who don't shop on-line.  They have Target cards and went to the store to use them.  When they didn't work, I told them to call to be sure there wasn't a "suspicious activity" hold.  When they called, they told them that only the first order went through.  They can't check their emails right now either.  I just placed some orders for myself and checked my email and only got confirmation for the latter orders.  Not the earlier ones.  It is so strange, I have never had this experience before shopping online at any site!


----------



## lanasyogamama

DC-Cutie said:


> I was a little skeptical about the sweaters, since I have longer than average arms.  But, pleasantly surprised, that the sleeves were a little long!!!
> 
> Overall, I think they put out a really nice collection and quality pieces (except that corduroy coat - no bueno for moe).



That was the only thing left on the shelf in my store.



AshJs3 said:


> Regarding restocking: We talked to several of the people putting stuff out this morning and they were telling everyone that they were getting more trucks this week and they thought there might be more stock on them. Sometimes there is, sometimes there isn't but it's worth it to keep checking back.
> 
> Oh and those higher prices online that are marked out are not what the stuff is priced at in store. It's the same as the "marked down" price. Example: Velour hoodie the price tag says $39.99 not the higher price marked out.



At my store people were standing there while they opened boxes, grabbing stuff. I watched for a minute, and then decided that it was getting too crazy for me.


----------



## bfali

OMG I went to the one closest to me this morning in the LA area.  I arrived at 730 (already a line of about 30-40).  By the time I got in, there were about 70ish people waiting.  People starting RUNNING.  I calmly started looking for a size Small in some things and people just starting grabbing things by the armful, so I just grabbed what I could.  I made it home with only a few things I liked in a size XS.  By 8:03, the store was cleared.  The poor Target workers- their faces were priceless!  They had no clue what was coming to them!  There was also some screaming and fighting in the store.  One lady claimed her toe was broken by another girl and was screaming through the whole store.  It was so dramatic.  The girl in front of me in line spent $1500 buying EVERYTHING- ebay reseller for sure, which is what most people were doing


----------



## AshJs3

Anyone know if the velour hoodie will shrink much? I really needed to size down, but there was only 1! It's Shell: 75% cotton 25% polyester Lining: 100% cotton.


----------



## AshJs3

> At my store people were standing there while they opened boxes, grabbing stuff. I watched for a minute, and then decided that it was getting too crazy for me.



Same here. Luckily everyone was pretty nice about it, but if you weren't standing right beside the box you weren't getting anything! This was mostly in the housewares stuff. I was really annoyed that they didn't already have it out. It would have been so much easier than everyone standing there auction style!


----------



## loublovie

i have read from a few posts that the flats run a full size big. can anyone else confirm this? i ordered these in my true size, 7.5, and am trying to figure out if i should re-order once the site comes back. thanks!!!


----------



## wetbandit42

I got several things that I wanted, but I really wanted the loop-y pillow which was sold out when I got to the store. Hopefully the website will be restocking soon - I didn't even get to see what they had online.

I went to 3 different Target's, the first in Milwaukee, the other 2 in the suburbs. The one in Milwaukee had the most displays, but also the most shoppers. There were several other girls there shopping for the collection too. I saw 2 resellers (I think) they had 2 carts worth. I hate that these collections get so over-hyped and the resellers buy the lion's share and then resell it at crazy prices, leaving those of us who actually want it SOL.

I got:
-Zigzag cardi in brown/tan/peach/blue colors
-Zigzag fleece-y throw in pink/purples
-2 candles (one amberwood jasmine (black), one cedar and moss (pink/purple))
-1 milk crate (peach/brown/blue) and one media crate (blue zigzag)
-black & white zigzag t-shirt
-Set of notecards
-Set of file folders
-bulldog clips ( I thought they'd make cute chip clips)
-journal
-zigzag flats
-2 bathroom hand towels in the pink/purple motif
-2 coffee mugs, different patterns
-pink/purple infinity scarf
-purple lucite frame
-pink zigzag pillow
-plastic tumbler in pink/purple

Can you tell pink is my favorite color? 

I would have loved to have gotten the bike! I think I did pretty well. I looked at the laptop cases, but they were too big for my MacBook.

I'll try and take a picture of my haul later.


----------



## Princess Pink

I forgot about the launch! 


Currently 1400 items on ebay - at insane prices!  Target should have figured this would have happened and limited the number of purchases per person!


----------



## glistenpearls

I went back to the store, still no pillows. I got stroller blanket for my boys though, and 2 more scarves from the KIDS section!
So:
1x stroller blanket
2x scarves (thin one from kids section)
2x silk scarves
1x extra long knit scarf

The site is totally crashed again!


----------



## sammix3

I tried the women's flats in a 6 and they were too big! I got the girls flats in a 4 and I think they're fine.


----------



## wetbandit42

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank ya
> 
> yes, that's the throw.  Its really soft and cozy...



So pretty! I didn't see that in my store.


----------



## AshJs3

loublovie said:


> i have read from a few posts that the flats run a full size big. can anyone else confirm this? i ordered these in my true size, 7.5, and am trying to figure out if i should re-order once the site comes back. thanks!!!



Yes, that was the case for me. I always wear an 8 but had to get a 7.


----------



## glistenpearls

sammix3 said:


> I tried the women's flats in a 6 and they were too big! I got the girls flats in a 4 and I think they're fine.


 
Do you find them comfortable? I tried their flats, the elastic kinda hurt.


----------



## KatsBags

I am enjoying reading about all your experiences... it reminds me of Black Friday


----------



## Pursepushin

I wear a size 8.5 to 9 in most flats. The Missoni 8.5 is a little big on me, but the 8 was a little snug, so I figured bigger was better than hurting. They are not true sized, a little off. I did not try on any heels.




loublovie said:


> i have read from a few posts that the flats run a full size big. can anyone else confirm this? i ordered these in my true size, 7.5, and am trying to figure out if i should re-order once the site comes back. thanks!!!


----------



## kiki119

PYT75 said:


> The Columbus, Ohio stores are pretty cleaned out. This was my first experience with the designer collections but I was able to grab 2 cardigans, the infiniti scarf, and a make-up bag for myself. I picked up 3 ties and a scarf for hubby.


 
which store did u go? Easton?


----------



## glistenpearls

Btw, in my target they have removed all posters! They are all out or online..if lucky.


----------



## minatol

Princess Pink said:


> I forgot about the launch!
> 
> 
> Currently 1400 items on ebay - at insane prices!  Target should have figured this would have happened and limited the number of purchases per person!


 
They actually had the limit, at least for online.  I was happily clicking items into my shopping cart till they told me my limit is up.  I'm sooooo sad and frustrated now though because the site crashed just as I was about to check out.


----------



## sammix3

Here's my haul:

-Blue zigzag cardigan that Emma Roberts wore
-pink cardigan that's similar to the one above in girls XL 
-black knit zigzag dress 
-girls tunic hoodie in XL 
-kids ballet flats 
-knit scarf in both colorways, the brown zigzag and purple zigzag 
-purple umbrella 
-purple throw blanket 
-sweater box with lid in brown zigzag and rose print


----------



## DamierLover

Went to my local RURAL store early this morning...Ebayers had already hit...I saw several with cartfulls...and others girls there shopping (LIKE ME!!) were left with practically empty shelves...I couldn't believe the craziness. Did get my DD a XS Dress and three pairs of tights...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Is the black with the zig zags on the bottom a dress?  That looks so cute!



that's the shawl/shoulder wrap thingy


----------



## Princess Pink

minatol said:


> They actually had the limit, at least for online.  I was happily clicking items into my shopping cart till they told me my limit is up.  I'm sooooo sad and frustrated now though because the site crashed just as I was about to check out.




Oh, how disappointing for your items  I didn't realise for on-line there was a limit but from reading here it seems instore people brought tons & tons of items  perhaps that's where they could have stopped it......anyway not to matter, I've been trying to get on the site too for a while now with no success!


----------



## Pursepushin

I laughed out loud when I read this, too funny and I can just picture it.
I'm in Central Oregon - land of granola, Birkenstocks (no offense to those who like them), and basically non-existent fashion anything. So.......I arrived at 7:30 AM and saw 2 other cars. One pulled in next to me, and when the store opened we quietly walked in and started grabbing everything we saw. It was DELIGHTFUL. No fighting, shoving or pushing and everybody got what they wanted. It'll all be gone by Noon I have no doubt (well most things.) Nobody knows who Missoni is up here which is just fabulous for those of us who do. Still, your story sounds much more dramatic and fun in a sort of too-intense way. Fun to watch if you have no interest in the brand. In my Target they were still assembling the cardboard cut outs for Missoni when we all charged in. 




bfali said:


> OMG I went to the one closest to me this morning in the LA area.  I arrived at 730 (already a line of about 30-40).  By the time I got in, there were about 70ish people waiting.  People starting RUNNING.  I calmly started looking for a size Small in some things and people just starting grabbing things by the armful, so I just grabbed what I could.  I made it home with only a few things I liked in a size XS.  By 8:03, the store was cleared.  The poor Target workers- their faces were priceless!  They had no clue what was coming to them!  There was also some screaming and fighting in the store.  One lady claimed her toe was broken by another girl and was screaming through the whole store.  It was so dramatic.  The girl in front of me in line spent $1500 buying EVERYTHING- ebay reseller for sure, which is what most people were doing


----------



## Crazyinlv

So I was online at 7 am.  Had most of everything.  Woke up my son and came back 15 min later and the site was down YIKES!

I rushed him to school early (he starts at nine) flew over to Target (darn traffic slowed me down ggrrrrr) and it was a mad house.  The Target folks had not even put all the stuff out yet.  Never seen such a sceen.


I was able to make out with a few goodies though  
Best thing was to comb through the "already tried on" rack near the fitting area. I found a great wrap 
Also was able to sneak back online and order another dress  Then thought about going back online again and I am in line UGHHHHHH!!

As for the flats I tried the 7.5 and 8.  The 7.5 was snug so I went with the 8.  They fit kind of funny though and I found lots of toe cleavage (which I am not a big fan of) they may go back.  Thoughts????Anyone???

LOVE LOVE the heels. (they were actually already sold out online early this morning) Snagged a pair when no one was looking in the store!! 8 works perfectly I am in love if you could not tell.


----------



## PYT75

kiki119 said:


> which store did u go? Easton?


 

I went to Polaris and Easton.


----------



## L etoile

Just went to my local Target, thinking that no one knew about the launch since the customer service girl had no clue what I was talking about last week.  Apparently, people were there as early as 6:30am to line up and the line was really long by 8am.  I got there at 10:30am and they were cleaned out.  I got 2 salad plates, a box of note cards, a pack of gift wrap tags, and a black sweater (not cardigan).  They had 2 trays left but they were scratched.  I didn't get anything that I wanted (cardigan, scarf, throw, shoes, etc.).


----------



## Crazyinlv

Oh also saw three people with thier carts stacked full of everything.  One woman's husband was guarding it.  EBAY FOR SURE!! GRUMBLE.


----------



## yellow08

My Target SOLD OUT!!! (And although I live on the border of a high-income area they're not rocking Missoni) I truly believe it's the resellers hitting Target. Yesterday, at TJ Maxx they had a real Missoni section with stuff going for as low as $120 (so, I would never pay that Ebay mark-up on a line designed for Target!)

Something told me to go this morning, oh well!


----------



## Princess Pink

lastpurse said:


> Got a bike and the cardi I wanted.  Now on the hunt for the throw, men's sweater and the wrap/shawl.  Was really picked over when I got there at 9am.  Really cute stuff.  *It will be weird to see everyone around town rocking Missoni*.



And I think that will possibly make it very unstylish...........do like the homewares though!


----------



## kiki119

PYT75 said:


> I went to Polaris and Easton.


 
OK thanks! you saved me a trip! thanks!


----------



## yellow08

Crazyinlv said:


> Oh also saw three people with thier carts stacked full of everything.  One woman's husband was guarding it.  EBAY FOR SURE!! GRUMBLE.



^Exactly, but the kicker is, "they" still have to wait for people to purchase it from them. So, they drop a couple of grand now but they will have to wait to get a return on their investment. 

I'm sorry but it's not worth it. I would never pay $139.99 for $29.99 shoes! I would rather spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## lil_peanut

So I showed up at 7:50AM and there were about 2 other women waiting and when the store opened up at 8, we all strolled to the Missoni section. A couple ladies were  throwing an immense amount into carts. I admit I had a cart too, hehe. I spent just under $800, I'll post a pic up. I totally forgot about the shoes, darn. The housewares weren't around yet, but I probably won't be back. By the time I went to buy everything, new ladies had arrived and there was probably about 4 items left. We were all joking that it felt like Xmas morning. One of the women I spoke with said that her sister in NY told her that it was INSANE this morning and to go at opening time. She was glad she did. 

The Target employees were LOLing, they had no idea what was going on. I live in kind of a agriculture area and I was trying to explain to one of the guys that if the "for Target" wasn't sewn into the label, it'd be a $800 sweater. He thought that was nuts, LOL.

Oh, for the record, I'm keeping everything. I hate everything about Ebay and Paypal. I can't wait for Fall!!


----------



## Crazyinlv

yellow08 said:


> ^Exactly, but the kicker is, "they" still have to wait for people to purchase it from them. So, they drop a couple of grand now but they will have to wait to get a return on their investment.
> 
> I'm sorry but it's not worth it. I would never pay $139.99 for $29.99 shoes! I would rather spend the money elsewhere.


 

ITA!!!!  I am not in love with my flats and for a split second Evilbay crossed my mind....just not fair to another person who will enjoy them IMO.

O.T. it was a little fun to be in the mad rush


----------



## mello_yello_jen

lil_peanut said:


> So I showed up at 7:50AM and there were about 2 other women waiting and when the store opened up at 8, we all strolled to the Missoni section.


 
I noticed you're in Nor.Cal, which part?  I am too =)  I'll PM you my location.


----------



## heartfelt

So... I was checking TargetStyle's twitter like a madwoman yesterday and I placed an order shortly after they announced Margherita's faves were on the mobile site. I got the black zig zag sweater coat. Then I set my alarm at 4:50am (I'm on the west coast) since supposedly that's when it would go live online and went to bed. I randomly woke up at 3:30 am and saw that it had gone live not too long ago. I quickly placed an order of:

-brown wooden frame
-blue zig zag silk scarf
-brown knit scarf
-brown iPad case
-zig zag iphone case
-brown sweater box
-short blue zig zag cardi
-pink girls zig zag zip up
-brown zig zag girls crewneck sweater
-rainboots

I had my heart set on the blue/brown throw and it was the first thing I put in my cart, but sadly I took too long to peruse all the other goodies and it sold out by the time I checked out.  I got to my local target at 8:50am in search of the throw and women were circling the bedding area like shark in a fish tank. In fact, the whole store was cleaned out! Crazy!

I hope they restock items online because it looks like in store is a no-go. I'm pretty satisfied as I got everything I wanted (except for the throw! boo..), but I'm worried because I didn't receive email confirmations! Does this mean I'm in for the dreaded cancellation email anytime soon?


----------



## londondolly

How is the sizing of the cardigans? Do they run true to size?


----------



## bfali

*Pursepushin*- Not going to lie, enjoying some of the drama made it worth the chaos!  We can all be a bit dramatic when it comes to shopping, right?!! 



Pursepushin said:


> I laughed out loud when I read this, too funny and I can just picture it.
> I'm in Central Oregon - land of granola, Birkenstocks (no offense to those who like them), and basically non-existent fashion anything. So.......I arrived at 7:30 AM and saw 2 other cars. One pulled in next to me, and when the store opened we quietly walked in and started grabbing everything we saw. It was DELIGHTFUL. No fighting, shoving or pushing and everybody got what they wanted. It'll all be gone by Noon I have no doubt (well most things.) Nobody knows who Missoni is up here which is just fabulous for those of us who do. Still, your story sounds much more dramatic and fun in a sort of too-intense way. Fun to watch if you have no interest in the brand. In my Target they were still assembling the cardboard cut outs for Missoni when we all charged in.


----------



## yellow08

Someone is selling a baby onesie (6-12month) on Ebay from the line for  *$124.99!!!*
 Oh, it retailed for $24.99


----------



## Ladybug09

Princess Pink said:


> And I think that will possibly make it very unstylish...........do like the homewares though!


----------



## afsweet

just got back from target and i was shocked to see that the housewares, women's clothes & shoes, and accessories were wiped out. i honestly thought that no one around here would be interested in the missoni line. the only missoni pieces left were sleepwear, kids clothes and a few pairs of kids shoes and a couple of black & white rugs/mats. also saw a random pair of missoni socks lol.  

i'm not too bummed though because things will probably be restocked, and i can have my friend let me know when they're about to restock clothes and shoes. 

i'll swing by another target today though since i'll be in the same center anyways. i think that one will be sold out too though since it's right by a few colleges.


----------



## KatsBags

I have a feeling, that with these hugely inflated Ebay prices, a lot of it just won't sell and will be returned to the stores.


----------



## wetbandit42

yellow08 said:


> Someone is selling a baby onesie (6-12month) on Ebay from the line for  *$124.99!!!*
> Oh, it retailed for $24.99



That's crazy! I can't believe people will pay those inflated prices. Don't get me wrong, I like this collab, but it's still made by Target. If I didn't get any of the stuff I'd rather buy the real deal for those prices, not the made for Target line.


----------



## rito511

londondolly said:


> How is the sizing of the cardigans? Do they run true to size?


 
I need to find out about this too. I got two cardigans online but they were not in my size. My size is XS and I got S, hope it would work.


----------



## ame

I keep hoping more online exclusives will come back as peoples orders get cancelled for stupid reasons. The only thing I still want is one cosmetic bag


----------



## La Comtesse

heartfelt said:


> I hope they restock items online because it looks like in store is a no-go. I'm pretty satisfied as I got everything I wanted (except for the throw! boo..), but I'm worried because I didn't receive email confirmations! *Does this mean I'm in for the dreaded cancellation email anytime soon? *


 
I wish I knew the answer to that as they cancelled most of my orders.  And I just placed three more before the site crashed and only got email confirmation for the latter two.  I only opted to order online because I wanted matching pieces of things.  Now I doubt I'll get anything matching and I don't even know what I'll be getting if anything at this rate.  Sorry, but this was the worst run shopping event I have ever seen....and l've done quite a lot of shopping in my lifetime.


----------



## chantal1922

londondolly said:


> How is the sizing of the cardigans? Do they run true to size?





rito511 said:


> I need to find out about this too. I got two cardigans online but they were not in my size. My size is XS and I got S, hope it would work.


Yep the cardigans are TTS


----------



## NCC1701D

KatsBags said:


> I have a feeling, that with these hugely inflated Ebay prices, a lot of it just won't sell and will be returned to the stores.



ITA. eBay lowered its fees and now it's even free to list an auction. Combine that with Target's 90-day return policy and there's really no reason for people not to throw the stuff on eBay and see if anything sells.


----------



## G&Smommy

My store wasn't too crazed, but the employees were still putting out the items so every time I came back to a section there were more items.  Almost everything was still gone quickly even though there weren't many people there.  I got most of what I wanted, but my store didn't have one of the dresses I was looking for or the little notebooks or any full sized towels.  Also, houswares were very limited.  I would get more mugs or cups if I could find them.  I wonder when the site will be back up.  I hope I can get some of these items online.


----------



## timberton21

Did anyone get the stoneware prep bowls? (The set of 3 that nest in one another.)


----------



## arireyes

All of the housewares were sold out at both targets I went to early this morning.  There were about of us that all kept showing up together at different targets in the area.  i bought a cardigan and a skirt, but I think I will go back and get some stuff for my daughter .  Honestly in my neighborhood I was suprised to see anyone looking at it at all!


----------



## lil_peanut

My haul:







The cardis were tts for the most part, however I took a XS in the brown and an S in the blue zig zag.


----------



## minatol

Site still not running...  I'm about to cry...  I had 23 items in my cart!  I should've just checked out when I had the chance with few from top of my list.


----------



## AshJs3

timberton21 said:


> Did anyone get the stoneware prep bowls? (The set of 3 that nest in one another.)



I saw them but my store only got 2 sets in and 2 ladies grabbed them as they were pulling them out of the box. They're super cute!


----------



## roussel

Just came back from 2 Targets and I got most of the stuff I want and a lot more.  It wasn't too crazy maybe just 4 of us waiting for the store to open.  I love the quality of most of the clothes but I was not impressed with the scarves.  I love the flats, the floral long sleeve top, zigzag jersey tee, space dye cardigan, and sweater dresses.  I'm going to 2 more Targets later.  I can't wait for online to be back up as I need more stuff!  I can't believe Target online didn't anticipate this happening and was not prepared.


----------



## roussel

lil peanut I love your haul!!! Most of those I got too except we didn't have the sleeveless space dye top, and the zigzag sweater coat.  Yay!!!


----------



## yellow08

Nice haul* lil_peanut*!
Honestly, I only wanted like 2 things so I'm not to upset about not being able to get them. However, I do see both of those things in your haul LOL


----------



## lil_peanut

My only disappointment was that the blue zig zag wasn't as nice and thick as the brown zig zag cardi. I have no idea why they'd change the gauge of thickness on two almost identical items.


----------



## lil_peanut

LOL Thanks guys! I purposely saved up a couple months anticipating this sale.  My Dh thought I was nuts.


----------



## roussel

Now I really want the dress Camillla wore and the black maxi skirt...


----------



## PYT75

lil_peanut said:


> My only disappointment was that the blue zig zag wasn't as nice and thick as the brown zig zag cardi. I have no idea why they'd change the gauge of thickness on two almost identical items.


 

I agree.  I didn't purchase the blue for that reason but the brown is very nice.


----------



## Captivating

Luckily I live in an area where there are only a few fashionistas.  I was there at store opening no lines, no waiting.  The store employees didn't even know about Missoni.  One of them asked how do you guys find out about this stuff-WOW!! Anyway, at the time everything was pretty much available but their quantities were limited.  I really don't think they had put everything out because there was not a lot of stuff in housewares.

I scored:
Black zig-zag sweater
Zig-zag flats
Black & white infinity scarf
Goldish brown infinity scarf
Goldish brown sweater

Will go back after work because I think I want a zig-zag cardigan.


----------



## Lola

I received an email acknowledgement with an order number -- does that mean it will get cancelled?  What are these cancellation emails that you guys are getting?


----------



## ms piggy

I'm a US size 4. Should I be XS or S?


----------



## lil_peanut

PYT75 said:


> I agree.  I didn't purchase the blue for that reason but the brown is very nice.



At that point I figured in for a penny, in for a pound, heh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lola said:


> I received an email acknowledgement with an order number -- does that mean it will get cancelled?  What are these cancellation emails that you guys are getting?



an acknowledgement lets you know that your order was received, acknowledged.

A cancellation email will state such.


----------



## NCC1701D

I'm curious about the order cancellations, too. Are they cancelling multiple orders?


----------



## glistenpearls

Ok the site works for the second and now it crashed again. I have 2 pre-order pillows on my cart and I was about to pay. It's really annoying.


----------



## terebina786

All I wanted was the zig zag dress Camille Belle wore... I got it into my cart and now I'm waiting in line to check out. Majorly frustrating.


----------



## PYT75

kiki119 said:


> OK thanks! you saved me a trip! thanks!


 

If you are close it might be worth a stop.  I saw lots of people in corners going through things so there might be items that make it back on the racks.


----------



## La Comtesse

NCC1701D said:


> I'm curious about the order cancellations, too. Are they cancelling multiple orders?


 They did for me.  But I don't even know what is happening yet.  I had never ordered from the online site before.  And I was trying to place orders for family members and myself.  We just found out via phone that they cancelled some.  I just placed three orders on my own account and only got confirmation of two.  I have been up almost all night and I have no idea what I'm getting!


----------



## Lola

La Comtesse, did you receive a cancellation email after you received an acknowledgement email?


----------



## Swanky

which item Ms piggy?

I got a lot.  I was frustrated at first store because there were 3 women who literally wiped out 95% of the shelves themselves.  I think there should be limits.

I went to 3 stores and got more than I should've.  I actually love the navy cardi and the thinness of it compared to the black/brown.  It drapes differently and the weight of it is way more reasonable for Southern winters.
I got both cardis, b/w zig zag tee, cosmetics weekender, picture frame, large vase, pencils, candles, brown zig zag tote, umbrella, aqua zig large bin, brown sm bin, aqua shower curtain for DD, etc. . . .
I really want sheets and towels.


----------



## NCC1701D

I can see them cancelling multiple orders from the same email address or IP address. I only placed one order though and really hope it isn't cancelled for no reason! I did get the acknowledgment email.


----------



## Swanky

timberton21 said:


> Did anyone get the stoneware prep bowls? (The set of 3 that nest in one another.)



I did, the last set 
Also picked up 3 coffee mugs.


----------



## lurkingsmirk

ms piggy said:


> I'm a US size 4. Should I be XS or S?



I would size down for this collection. The cut is on the boxy side for most pieces, and the knits aren't too clingy.


----------



## susa

La Comtesse said:


> Great--I am just finding out that they cancelled some of my orders because I hadn't ordered online before.  Now I have half of the things I want and can't see what I will get and what I won't get--so I can try to reorder.  What a mess!  Now I know why I don't shop at Target very often.



oh NO!! what is this ??? only because you hadn't ordered online before they cancel some of your orders

what a bad service, I feel sorry for you 

I wait till they cancel items of my order , I haven't ordered online before


----------



## Liya

NCC1701D said:


> I can see them cancelling multiple orders from the same email address or IP address. I only placed one order though and really hope it isn't cancelled for no reason! I did get the acknowledgment email.



I can see this if they were enforcing some kind of limit on how much Missoni merchandise one can buy... but as I saw in-store today, there is NO limit. People were going nuts.


----------



## PYT75

lil_peanut said:


> At that point I figured in for a penny, in for a pound, heh.


 
True .  I hesitated putting it back....hopefully I won't have regrets later.


----------



## alouette

Got back from my local store.  Might head off to another one nearby if I'm not too busy.
Got there around 0900 and most items were cleared out.  All houseware and shoes were gone.  But some cardis and dresses were left in larger sizes.  They had two male SA's "guarding" the area just in case (shoplifters??).  I was able to score 4 items that I liked which was good.

Still a lot of girls' clothing left.  
Honestly I'm amazed my local store was sold out of most items so quickly.  I thought FOR SURE no one in my typical suburban area would know Missoni.  Most only know Coach, LV, and D&B.  

It's the resellers though...&*#&#*&#$*!!!!  The cashier told me a few ladies came through each with $1k-$1.5k worth of merchandise and nearly wiped out the entire stock.


----------



## jun3machina

dang,....this was cleaned out like crazy. it was funny, you could tell the missoni buyers by their bags....there were two gals with LV speedies (mono and azure), a coach wristlett and another gal with a designer bag next to me with my MJ cecilia with armfulls of zigzag in line...hahaha


----------



## ame

I made two small online orders, so hopefully they both go through.


----------



## jun3machina

i dont really see how the resellers are making that decent of a profit either, considering ebay and PP fees combined are like 15%! if i decide against the stuff i got, im just taking it back to the store....


----------



## NCC1701D

Liya said:


> I can see this if they were enforcing some kind of limit on how much Missoni merchandise one can buy... but as I saw in-store today, there is NO limit. People were going nuts.



Some people are saying they are enforcing a limit online... 22 or 23 items, I forget. So if you place multiple orders totaling more than that limit I can see them cancelling some of the orders. I'm just guessing here. And yeah people went nuts in my store too, but I'm sure it's much easier for them to enforce a limit online than in stores.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yayy!!!! My mother found something extra for me - the nesting bowls and the cocktail shaker set!!


----------



## Swanky

^Europeans.  There's no Target in Europe/overseas so you can still mark stuff up things 3x and they can buy it cheaper than Missoni is sold on the racks there.


----------



## ms piggy

Sizing for knit dresses and cardigans. 

I got XS. Then got S for some again as I was worried XS would run small.


----------



## kendal

Missoni shopping was also delightful in my rural area.  The "crowd" started with 2 of us at 8am and then ballooned to 4 around 830.  We actually HELPED each other find sizes.  I'm sure it helped that we were all obviously different sizes so there was no competition.  Went back during my lunch hour to see if more was put up & got the gold infinity scarf that wasn't available earlier.  The cashier mentioned that this line made for a fun work day - she said it was nice to see everyone so excited about the line 


Pursepushin said:


> I laughed out loud when I read this, too funny and I can just picture it.
> I'm in Central Oregon - land of granola, Birkenstocks (no offense to those who like them), and basically non-existent fashion anything. So.......I arrived at 7:30 AM and saw 2 other cars. One pulled in next to me, and when the store opened we quietly walked in and started grabbing everything we saw. It was DELIGHTFUL. No fighting, shoving or pushing and everybody got what they wanted. It'll all be gone by Noon I have no doubt (well most things.) Nobody knows who Missoni is up here which is just fabulous for those of us who do. Still, your story sounds much more dramatic and fun in a sort of too-intense way. Fun to watch if you have no interest in the brand. In my Target they were still assembling the cardboard cut outs for Missoni when we all charged in.


----------



## grace7

Redd said:


> i was able to place my order online at 5:30 this morning...i just picked some things very quickly and checked out within five minutes! i did get an order confirmation but in the past with these designer collections i get some cancellations.  i'm so sorry for all the problems you all have had, that really sucks!!!
> 
> *Grace7* PRETTY STUFF!  How do you like the blue sweater- nice quality? Also, if you don't mind my asking, how much is the fringed scarf? TIA


thanks!  the scarf is $24.99. i think this is the same one i bought http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Men-s-Knit-Scarf-Blue/-/A-13640174
i am not sure which blue sweater you are referencing, but they are nice quality. the sweaters all feel really good on.  i _really_ love the long blue zigzag print sweater! it is really flattering.

congrats to everyone!  the only item i wish i could have gotten my hands on was the throw, but my store did not have much in the way of housewares or bedding.


----------



## ms piggy

So far I have email confirmations for all my orders. Hope they do not cancel on me. 

I have to ship to my forwarder in Portland. So I will only get my items end of next week, the earliest.


----------



## LJS58

NCC1701D said:


> I can see them cancelling multiple orders from the same email address or IP address. I only placed one order though and really hope it isn't cancelled for no reason! I did get the acknowledgment email.


 
Usually the issue is multiple orders shipped to multiple addresses, which alerts most credit card companies to possible fraud.  It would be better if they tried to check with the customers before cancelling orders.  Hope everyone gets their orders!


----------



## MCF

I can't get on the Target website because it's "overcrowded." I live in LA so i bet people have snatched up a lot of it at the stores.


----------



## iluvmybags

Holy $hit!!
I can't believe what's going on!!
 I finally gave up & got some sleep, and now I see the site is STILL down?  I can't believe this!!  

Not only that, but that stores are wiped out completely?  

Oh boy -- Target is never going to hear the end of this!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

lil_peanut said:


> LOL Thanks guys! I purposely saved up a couple months anticipating this sale.  My Dh thought I was nuts.


 Yes my hubby didn't really get it either.  I purchased the wrap and he was like" where do you plan on wearing that"?


----------



## boxermomof2

Ladybug09 said:


> I would rock it with a turtle neck, or a long sleeve silk or cotton t-shirt under.




Thank you!!
I went back and bought it..and some rain boots. 

The rain boots are a size big and I didn't try on in the store,so I'm going back for a size smaller.


----------



## glistenpearls

Ok- glad to say I finally got everything I wanted. Just managed to checkout my 2 pillows, got the acknowledgment and I'm good. Looking forward to wear all my 5 scarves now and use the stroller blanket for the babies when we go out this weekend.


----------



## Swanky

The site worked for me just now.


----------



## icecreamom

Ok I just placed an order online and the site crashed again. My card was charged but I haven't received and conf email


----------



## Shopmore

alouette said:


> It's the resellers though...&*#&#*&#$*!!!! The cashier told me a few ladies came through each with $1k-$1.5k worth of merchandise and nearly wiped out the entire stock.


 
Sounds like an extreme couponers show


----------



## heartfelt

AGH. the big order i placed last night.. or more like eeeeearly this morning, is gone from my past orders! but then i checked my cc and the charge is pending. i called CS, and they said they couldn't find my order, but their system was having glitches. if i lose this order, looks like i won't be getting anything from the missoni line!   

i don't get it... target.com must've anticipated such a huge influx of orders and traffic.. this is so unorganized it's crazy.


----------



## jun3machina

when i went in, the bedding was cleaned out except a sheet set and a pillow.
the housewares were the plastic plates and stuff but none of the nice stuff.

out of shoes, i lucked out as they had 2 pairs of flats left, a lot of rain boots....and then a gal came out of the back room with two shopping carts full of the heeled shoes, so i got them in my size. i think im keeping them, they're nice and leather bottoms.

the clothing was trashed. they had 2 cardigans left in the brown zig-zag. i grabbed the small and when i came back for a second look the large had been scooped up. they had a green sweater, a few of the mini skirts (like one of each print) the black and white t-shirt dress, and the golden lurex looking stuff.

all the cosemetic bags were cleaned out of accessories and basically all that was left were the floppy hats, beanies and a few of the skinny material scarfs.


----------



## icecreamom

NM just got it now  
Got everything I wanted... yet nothing I really needed


----------



## juniormint

Can someone who bought a men's tie check and see if the tag says where it is made?  I'd like to get a couple for my husband, but if the tag says made in China he won't want to wear it. Thanks!


----------



## nauticalstar

did anyone else get charged for shipping even when it said free shipping over $50?


----------



## hotstar16

kendal said:


> Missoni shopping was also delightful in my rural area.  The "crowd" started with 2 of us at 8am and then ballooned to 4 around 830.  We actually HELPED each other find sizes.  I'm sure it helped that we were all obviously different sizes so there was no competition.  Went back during my lunch hour to see if more was put up & got the gold infinity scarf that wasn't available earlier.  The cashier mentioned that this line made for a fun work day - she said it was nice to see everyone so excited about the line



Ha, sounds like the experience my mom had.  Everyone was looking for different prints and sizes thank goodness, so they helped each other locate things.  Apparently there were 5 people there when the store opened, and she knew 2 of them (also shopping for their daughters) 
I was able to get everything that I wanted thanks to her (mostly home items) - the pink/black throw, the bedding set, the matching rug and pillows, the flats, candles, rainboots, the head wraps and headbands.   
They even had luggage available when she was there, though it quickly sold out... i think she passed it on to someone she knew.


----------



## boxermomof2

juniormint said:


> Can someone who bought a men's tie check and see if the tag says where it is made?  I'd like to get a couple for my husband, but if the tag says made in China he won't want to wear it. Thanks!



They have an orange made in China tag.


----------



## PYT75

juniormint said:


> Can someone who bought a men's tie check and see if the tag says where it is made? I'd like to get a couple for my husband, but if the tag says made in China he won't want to wear it. Thanks!


 

The tag says made in China.


----------



## Jayzie

I got a brown zigzag cardi and that was it! My entire store was wiped out!


----------



## SohoChic

So my mom just brought my bike to the office and it's the black and white one  I guess I'll keep it.


----------



## zinacef

able to place orders just now online, just log on and wait few mins to be sort of let in.in my local Target,  it's mostly sold out on the popular stripes but i was able to get about $300 worth,  SA were laughing as to what the fuss was all about,  hate those girls that took everything off the rack and just hoarded them in carts then choose what they actually want in the meantime the rest of us are looking and waiting til they return stuff if they would.  no resellers but there was a hoarde of high end people showing up noting their outfits and purses--- i was in my Black friday outfit--- shorts, tshirts espadrilles and Besace Bbag. be back tom early as another shipment is coming wnat those set of mugs.


----------



## LJS58

nauticalstar said:


> did anyone else get charged for shipping even when it said free shipping over $50?


 For me, it was a line item in the charges, then it was backed out with a credit.


----------



## whitepearl86

LOREBUNDE said:


> Yes my hubby didn't really get it either.  I purchased the wrap and he was like" where do you plan on wearing that"?


 my DF didnt get it either... i asked him to take me to the target in the city (which was almost wiped btw) after going to 2 local targets and not finding anything.

I bought the velour zip up and my fiance said "people are going crazy over these??...the pattern is seizure inducing and making me dizzy, i hope you dont plan to wear that out in public"
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Velour-Hoodie-Brown-Multicolor/-/A-13428723


----------



## Talinder

Hmm, I still can't get on.


----------



## nauticalstar

LJS58 said:


> For me, it was a line item in the charges, then it was backed out with a credit.



hm. I'm all the way on the place order page and its still showing $30 in shipping fees. I did double check and everything in my cart says its supposed to be free with a $50 purchase.


----------



## NCC1701D

whitepearl86 said:


> I bought the velour zip up and my fiance said "people are going crazy over these??...the pattern is seizure inducing and making me dizzy, i hope you dont plan to wear that out in public"
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Velour-Hoodie-Brown-Multicolor/-/A-13428723



Yup, my boyfriend is teasing me and calling them Charlie Brown clothes... I showed him the throw I got though and he loves it, and the serving bowl. So that's good, considering we live together... I'd still have bought them anyway though!


----------



## iluvmybags

CRAP!!
After 6 hours I FINALLY got back into the website -- of course, my cart was empty but I was able to find most of what I had EXCEPT for the ONE dress I wanted the most!!

Anyone who bought the sleeveless sweater dresses -- how do they run?  Should I size up or down?  I wanted a Large, but it's sold out -- should I go medium or L?

Also, has anyone gotten the pleated skirt?  Trying to decide if it's worth it -- description says it's polyester


----------



## poppers986

i bought at 6 am


----------



## DC-Cutie

nauticalstar said:


> hm. I'm all the way on the place order page and its still showing $30 in shipping fees. I did double check and everything in my cart says its supposed to be free with a $50 purchase.



make sure you don't have the express or other shipping option selected.  Sometimes it defaults and you have to change it back.


----------



## poppers986

go up , you can always take it in


----------



## juniormint

Thanks for checking boxermomof2 and PYT75.


----------



## hotstar16

nauticalstar said:


> hm. I'm all the way on the place order page and its still showing $30 in shipping fees. I did double check and everything in my cart says its supposed to be free with a $50 purchase.



Although it took off my shipping, they did not take off my Redcard discount on my last order.  I figured I'll wait until the actual charge goes through, and then try to contact them in a few days, when the madness dies down a bit.
Who knows what's going on with their website...


----------



## whitepearl86

NCC1701D said:


> Yup, *my boyfriend is teasing me and calling them Charlie Brown clothes*... I showed him the throw I got though and he loves it, and the serving bowl. So that's good, considering we live together... I'd still have bought them anyway though!


 im dying over here

i just read that out loud to my DF and he screamed "thats exactly what it is!!"


----------



## nauticalstar

DC-Cutie said:


> make sure you don't have the express or other shipping option selected.  Sometimes it defaults and you have to change it back.



nope, definitely says standard. And now I just got the woof page again. I think I'm giving up.


----------



## Talinder

NCC1701D said:


> Yup, my boyfriend is teasing me and calling them Charlie Brown clothes


 Now that he mentions it...


----------



## DC-Cutie

ummm, my BF just stopped by and looked in my guest bedroom (where I put all the Missoni stuff) and said "WOW!  that's a whole lotta colors.  But, I'm sure you'll rock it!":lolots:


----------



## ame

nauticalstar said:


> hm. I'm all the way on the place order page and its still showing $30 in shipping fees. I did double check and everything in my cart says its supposed to be free with a $50 purchase.


I really hope you can get it in. I showed that I had shipping til I got the order email.


----------



## DC-Cutie

nauticalstar said:


> nope, definitely says standard. And now I just got the woof page again. I think I'm giving up.



oh goodness.

I mean Target is acting like an amateur.  They have one of the biggest Black Friday sales and can't seem to handle a few hundred thousand women going crazy over colorful zigzags!

GET. IT. TOGETHER!


----------



## NCC1701D

Talinder said:


> Now that he mentions it...



 I know! Once he said that I decided against the sleeveless sweater dress, the black one with the panel down the middle... because it really does have a Charlie Brown stripe right across the chest!


----------



## ame

They probably love it bec of the publicity, but it will cost them dearly when the next one of these things happens.


----------



## La Comtesse

LJS58 said:


> Usually the issue is multiple orders shipped to multiple addresses, which alerts most credit card companies to possible fraud.  It would be better if they tried to check with the customers before cancelling orders.  Hope everyone gets their orders!


 

That wasn't even the issue in my case.  All the items were going to the billing adresses (only two), two different accounts, two different emails.  One person told my relative her orders were cancelled.  So I reordered on my own account so she would get the items.  Now they're telling us all the orders will go through.  I'll believe it when I see it.  But if they are correct, I'll have to return half of it.  I hate to do that but it was their error in telling us they were cancelled if they weren't.  What a nightmare!  My head is spinning.  I don't even know what I've ordered at this point.  

This is completely insane.  I knew I should have just bought myself a new main line cardigan and called it a day.


----------



## iluvmybags

DC-Cutie said:


> oh goodness.
> 
> I mean Target is acting like an amateur.  They have one of the biggest Black Friday sales and can't seem to handle a few hundred thousand women going crazy over colorful zigzags!
> 
> GET. IT. TOGETHER!


I think it's the new website -- they've never had issues like this before and there were some big collaborations -- McQueen, Rodarte, Zac Posen -- I just don't think their new site was up to handling all the xtra traffic.  It was slow before the sale started and once people started hitting the site and shopping, it was just more than it could handle


----------



## Brittany515

ok, well today was MADNESS,, I went to 4 Target's and every store is pretty much barren.  I got the flats I wanted,  a neck pillow, a tanktop, a little dress, a storage bin, and a girls child sweater in a Large that fits great luckily ,  never in my life have I seen people in such a panic, and asking where I got this and that, and hounding employees.  Every Target said this morning this was lines outside.  And people on the phone with their kids screaming and asking what they want from the line, lol   It was sooooo crazy,,,  and Target.com is not working, and People were asking to see my flats, and congratulating me on finding what I did.  People who worked there said this morning people were buying 700-800 dollars worth of stuff, and I saw people with 7 pairs of flats in their carts,  it was INSANE.....


----------



## eitak

LOL DC! nice.

I went to my local Target where I QUICKLY realized I wasn't shopping at a Super Target... totally didn't even think about that. they didn't have a lot of the items in stock. I was able to get the following:

1. long brown cardigan sweater*
2. long blue sweater*
3. flats*
4. men's black and white cardigan

*items on my wish list; so happy I was able to pick them up!

I'm a little hesitant about the men's cardigan because I originally had my eye on the brown one, but they only had it in XL. I know this is a silly question, but should I keep it? it's SUPER comfy; it will be great for the boyfriend look or just lounging around in warm-wear. it reminded me of the Chanel-like black and white cardigan for the women's section that was not sold at the store I shopped in. the women's cardigan is available online... not sure what size to order it in? *can anyone let me know if it's TTS or fits like the long sweaters?* I picked up the long cardigan sweaters in a M.

really wanted some infinity scarves and a men's scarf but all were sold out at my store and now then men's scarf is sold out online. I'd REALLY like to get my hands on the black and white laptop case and a few pillows and throws, too!


----------



## La Comtesse

DC-Cutie said:


> oh goodness.
> 
> I mean Target is acting like an amateur.  *They have one of the biggest Black Friday sales and can't seem to handle a few hundred thousand women going crazy over colorful zigzags!*
> 
> GET. IT. TOGETHER!


 
  Tpf'ers are professional shoppers.  If we're having all kinds of issues, just imagine what everyone else is going through.


----------



## jun3machina

JJ~ i think the sizes are pretty TTS except the flats....in the GO collection stuff i wear a medium and sometimes a small. most of the missoni stuff i tried on im a small. im 34-28-40


----------



## LJS58

La Comtesse said:


> That wasn't even the issue in my case. All the items were going to the billing adresses (only two), two different accounts, two different emails. One person told my relative her orders were cancelled. So I reordered on my own account so she would get the items. Now they're telling us all the orders will go through. I'll believe it when I see it. But if they are correct, I'll have to return half of it. I hate to do that but it was their error in telling us they were cancelled if they weren't. What a nightmare! My head is spinning. I don't even know what I've ordered at this point.
> 
> This is completely insane. I knew I should have just bought myself a new main line cardigan and called it a day.


 
You are right - that's completely crazy!  I hope you love what you got so it will all be worthwhile.


----------



## alouette

iluvmybags said:


> CRAP!!
> After 6 hours I FINALLY got back into the website -- of course, my cart was empty but I was able to find most of what I had EXCEPT for the ONE dress I wanted the most!!
> 
> Anyone who bought the sleeveless sweater dresses -- how do they run?  Should I size up or down?  I wanted a Large, but it's sold out -- should I go medium or L?
> 
> Also, has anyone gotten the pleated skirt?  Trying to decide if it's worth it -- description says it's polyester



The sweater dress with the brown zig zag down the middle? Got it. Imo, runs pretty big. I bet u could get away with medium. I am really petite and got a small. Only size they had. It is loose bit workable.


----------



## nauticalstar

DC-Cutie said:


> oh goodness.
> 
> I mean Target is acting like an amateur.  They have one of the biggest Black Friday sales and can't seem to handle a few hundred thousand women going crazy over colorful zigzags!
> 
> GET. IT. TOGETHER!



Yeah, I blame the new website. haha! Maybe I'll just see if I catch anything being restocked. Even online, the only things I would end up getting would be cosmetics cases and a stoneware canister.


----------



## eitak

nauticalstar said:


> Yeah, I blame the new website. haha! Maybe I'll just see if I catch anything being restocked. Even online, the only things I would end up getting would be cosmetics cases and a stoneware canister.



I'm going to stalk the website all day!


----------



## eeyore

I am impressed by the ladies who were able to order their stuff online. My cart has been emptied due to the crash 3 times already so hopefully 4th time is a charm??


----------



## nauticalstar

ugh now its letting me back in. What are the chances target will refund my shipping if I place the order? I want to call and ask but every time I hesitate the site crashes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I read on another site that people were using Safari or Firefox without as many crashes as Explorer


----------



## roussel

I was able to place 2 orders online. I think I got all I wanted and more.  I am so broke now ha ha.  Good luck everyone! I'll be posting my haul when I get them.


----------



## glistenpearls

The website is crazy anyway...i believe it crashed again (somebody told me). Good thing I got everything I want.


----------



## lurkingsmirk

iluvmybags said:


> I think it's the new website -- they've never had issues like this before and there were some big collaborations -- McQueen, Rodarte, Zac Posen -- I just don't think their new site was up to handling all the xtra traffic.  It was slow before the sale started and once people started hitting the site and shopping, it was just more than it could handle



I think this collection has a broader appeal to all age ranges given how old and well-known the Missoni brand is. Also when it comes down to it, they are offering wardrobe staples that happen to be in fun prints, whereas the other collections had some purposefully funky stuff. And it actually looks like you're wearing Missoni! I'm not surprised they're having so many problems, especially if international shoppers are involved.


----------



## iluvmybags

Son of a  . . . . .!!!
I finally get back in, and most of what I had in my cart this morning was still available, except for the one dress I wanted the most -- decided to get both one size up, one size down -- by the time I go to check out, the size up sold out!!!

I finally took the skirt and black cardigan out of my cart and saved it for later -- it's just not worth it.  I ended up with the blue maxi sweater dress & long cardigan and the brown paneled sleeveless dress & long cardigan -- something tells me the dress will have to be returned (unless this clothing runs really big by some miracle!!)


----------



## wetbandit42

Just placed an online order - got a pink zigzag cardi, pink vneck sweater, and a pink zigzag rectangular platter.

I still want the stonewear prep bowls and loop-y pillow, but I think I did pretty well. I spent way too much money though and I might take a few things back.


----------



## ame

DC-Cutie said:


> I read on another site that people were using Safari or Firefox without as many crashes as Explorer


I had all three going and all three crashed equally.


----------



## iluvmybags

DC-Cutie said:


> I read on another site that people were using Safari or Firefox without as many crashes as Explorer


I don't think that's true -- I use Firefox and I just got back into the site around 20 minutes ago and it's still as slow as molasses!!


----------



## Liya

Do you ladies feel Missoni killed its appeal by releasing this line at Target? To quote a previous poster, "everyone in town is going to be wearing zig zags," so does that lessen the value of the original (and much more expensive) Missoni line? Thoughts?


----------



## eeyore

Is anyone able to select items? I can view everything except actually shop...which totally defeats the purpose


----------



## La Comtesse

LJS58 said:


> You are right - that's completely crazy!  I hope you love what you got so it will all be worthwhile.


 
Thanks!  I really hope all of us that stayed up all night or ran to the stores first thing get something to show for it---besides a huge credit card bill.



eeyore said:


> I am impressed by the ladies who were able to order their stuff online. My cart has been emptied due to the crash 3 times already so hopefully 4th time is a charm??


 
Believe me, I think those of us who have have been glued to the computer all night.  I doubt it was worth it.


----------



## pointie

I got through pretty quickly on the website, filled my cart, and voila! a minute later the cart was empty.  managed to get about 16 garments, a pouf and a vase.  and the rainboots.  now let's see what it's all like in real life.


----------



## iluvmybags

alouette said:


> The sweater dress with the brown zig zag down the middle? Got it. Imo, runs pretty big. I bet u could get away with medium. I am really petite and got a small. Only size they had. It is loose bit workable.


Thanks!!  My fingers are crossed -- the XL sold out before I finished checking out, so I got the medium

Did you by any chance see the black pleated skirt?  I had it in my cart but decided against it for now -- I'm wondering if it's really worth $50?  (it's 100% polyester)


----------



## iluvmybags

Liya said:


> Do you ladies feel Missoni killed its appeal by releasing this line at Target? To quote a previous poster, "everyone in town is going to be wearing zig zags," so does that lessen the value of the original (and much more expensive) Missoni line? Thoughts?


that's an interesting thought --
I know some people hate when designers do low-end collaborations, but with all these problems and issues, I also wonder if it's going to hurt the brand


----------



## icecreamom

iluvmybags said:


> CRAP!!
> After 6 hours I FINALLY got back into the website -- of course, my cart was empty but I was able to find most of what I had EXCEPT for the ONE dress I wanted the most!!
> 
> Anyone who bought the sleeveless sweater dresses -- how do they run? Should I size up or down? I wanted a Large, but it's sold out -- should I go medium or L?
> 
> Also, has anyone gotten the pleated skirt? Trying to decide if it's worth it -- description says it's polyester


 You can go medium, most of the stuff was true to size or maybe 1/2 size up, the fabric helps a lot too. 
The skirt looks very cute on, but they are really short, my friend tried it on and she has a.. "big butt" ( don't know if you can say that here ) so she felt umcomfortable and didn't purchase it. I got the one without the pleats and the material is very soft.


----------



## La Comtesse

Liya said:


> Do you ladies feel Missoni killed its appeal by releasing this line at Target? To quote a previous poster, "everyone in town is going to be wearing zig zags," so does that lessen the value of the original (and much more expensive) Missoni line? Thoughts?


 
I don't.  I think they made people who like Missoni spend thousands of dollars at Target and then go buy some more Missoni too.  I think from what I see online, this is very different from their other lines while still being Missoni in spirit.  One poster noted that a woman was wearing Missoni to shop for the Target collection.  And my relative just bought an orange label cardigan two days ago.  She braved the stores, but couldn't get anything in her size.  But she called me and said what she saw was great for the price (though I am sure it doesn't look like the orange label).


----------



## Envymex67

heartfelt said:


> AGH. the big order i placed last night.. or more like eeeeearly this morning, is gone from my past orders! but then i checked my cc and the charge is pending. i called CS, and they said they couldn't find my order, but their system was having glitches. if i lose this order, looks like i won't be getting anything from the missoni line!
> 
> i don't get it... target.com must've anticipated such a huge influx of orders and traffic.. this is so unorganized it's crazy.


 

Same thing happened to me  i really hope our orders arent cancelled.


----------



## glistenpearls

Liya said:


> Do you ladies feel Missoni killed its appeal by releasing this line at Target? To quote a previous poster, "everyone in town is going to be wearing zig zags," so does that lessen the value of the original (and much more expensive) Missoni line? Thoughts?


 
I thought about this too. The reason why I was hesitant to buy their clothing. I stick to accessories like scarves and home decors then I can wear it with non-missoni outfits if that makes sense.


----------



## nauticalstar

eitak said:


> I'm going to stalk the website all day!



That men's black and white cardigan is something that I ordered myself! It sold out in small while I was trying to figure things out, so I got a medium and it'll probably be HUGE. But I loooooove huge comfy sweaters. I finally decided I'd place the order and figure out the shipping later- I hope.


----------



## poppers986

google chrome is working the best. i had 3 separtae orders because i kept forgetting to add stuff.


btw, anyone in NJ, need the suede pumps in a 9? i was able to order the 10 online, which will be a better fit for me


----------



## eff

Liya said:


> Do you ladies feel Missoni killed its appeal by releasing this line at Target? To quote a previous poster, "everyone in town is going to be wearing zig zags," so does that lessen the value of the original (and much more expensive) Missoni line? Thoughts?


I don't think the appeal is going to be killed for people who are already into Missoni, but I do think it cheapens the brand. I think high end brands probably lose a lot more in the long run by doing these kinds of collections, though they may gain more customers and exposure in the short term. For example, I've never really been into Missoni but now I wouldn't really consider buying an expensive piece from them when I've seen Missoni at Target prices, if that makes sense. And I do think part of the appeal of buying expensive/designer pieces is the feeling of exclusivity... you're not likely to see many people carrying/wearing what you are when you go out. I've heard some people say, for example, that LV has lost some of its appeal/value because everyone and their mom has one now. But the prices keep going up and people keep buying, so who knows.


----------



## Bec229

Someone mentioned pre-ordering pillows earlier (have to search through to see who it was) - does anyone know how to go about pre-ordering?


----------



## VeraC

Sorry to hear everyone's having website problems.  

Once I get on, I'm able to get through and look and purchase without crashing (made two orders so far).  It's getting through initially that's challenging.  What's worked for me is to leave a window open just to Target's site and it refreshes automatically.  I'm on a Mac and using Firefox.

I hope the quality is at least decent.  I don't have the patience for crowds, so I thought I would take my chances online.

Just based on pictures, I've found this line much more appealing than any of the other lines.


----------



## angel_flame

Finally able to check out online. Just got lucky, been trying all morning. I got a confirmation email, but who knows what's really available. I did see that the bike is OOS, I wonder if they'll restock online. I'm also wondering how many people I'll actually see wearing these prints when I'm wearing mine! They're so easy to spot!


----------



## iluvmybags

icecreamom said:


> You can go medium, most of the stuff was true to size or maybe 1/2 size up, the fabric helps a lot too.
> The skirt looks very cute on, but they are really short, my friend tried it on and she has a.. "big butt" ( don't know if you can say that here ) so she felt umcomfortable and didn't purchase it. I got the one without the pleats and the material is very soft.


Thanks!!  Now I'm rethinking my decision to get the maxi dress in a large --
the skirt I was asking about was the long pleated skirt (I could never do short skirts!!)


----------



## eitak

nauticalstar said:


> That men's black and white cardigan is something that I ordered myself! It sold out in small while I was trying to figure things out, so I got a medium and it'll probably be HUGE. But I loooooove huge comfy sweaters. I finally decided I'd place the order and figure out the shipping later- I hope.



ah, really? good to hear! it was definitely something I liked on myself but didn't know if that was just me trying to make it "work" or if it ACTUALLY looked good. does that make sense? LOL. and it seriously is so comfortable! just FYI - I got a small, and I bought mediums in the women's sweaters. I tried on the medium and it was too big on me. I'm 5'10" and ~145 lbs.


----------



## glistenpearls

Bec229 said:


> Someone mentioned pre-ordering pillows earlier (have to search through to see who it was) - does anyone know how to go about pre-ordering?


 

Most pillows that are online are preorder for 2-4 weeks. So I think once they reach max capacity, the pre-order is sold out. If that makes sense. THe pillows I wanted were pre-order too and I managed to snag them in the midst of all the crashes. I checked back 30 minutes later and they were already sold out.


----------



## eeyore

^ I'm using Firefox as well but for some odd reason it won't allow me to add anything to my cart. I keep pressing ADD TO CART but nothing happens..


----------



## eitak

*if ANYONE got the "Cardigan Sweater - Black/White" (black, zig-zag trim, big buttons, Chanel-esque look) can you please tell me if it runs TTS? I got a medium in the long sweaters. JW if a medium will be good for me in this sweater in case I can order it online!*


----------



## chanel*liz

OMG, thank god i woke up at 545 this morning and placed my order!! everything is out of stock now and i went to 3 different targets in the chicago area and they are all sold out!!


----------



## NCC1701D

chanel*liz said:


> OMG, thank god i woke up at 545 this morning and placed my order!! everything is out of stock now and i went to 3 different targets in the chicago area and they are all sold out!!



Ugh, I'm in Chicago too but was thinking of going to the one at Elston and Fullerton after work just to see. I got almost everything I wanted except the beanie/scarf/gloves. I guess I'm out of luck


----------



## pointie

The bike is back in stock and SOOO tempting.


----------



## chanel*liz

NCC1701D said:


> Ugh, I'm in Chicago too but was thinking of going to the one at Elston and Fullerton after work just to see. I got almost everything I wanted except the beanie/scarf/gloves. I guess I'm out of luck



yeah. i called that one and they said they were completely sold out and they might restock on wednesday. so maybe we will be able to go then!!


----------



## Samia

Did anyone pick up Cardigans at the store or saw them, could you tell me if they are warm. I like them but don't want to buy them if they are really warm, its hardly ever cold where I live. Thanks!


----------



## iluvmybags

has anyone bought or tried on the Blue Maxie Dress?
I ordered my normal size (Large) and now I'm wondering if I should order a medium just in case -- I'm only 5 feet tall, so I'm a little concerned about the length, but I'm wide in the hips/butt (I'm also rather busty)


----------



## icecreamom

Liya said:


> Do you ladies feel Missoni killed its appeal by releasing this line at Target? To quote a previous poster, "everyone in town is going to be wearing zig zags," so does that lessen the value of the original (and much more expensive) Missoni line? Thoughts?


 
I thought the same thing too, but after going to the store and seeing the clothes and the clientele I realized that it was full of the same Missoni lovers, the people who buy the $200 scaves were the same people buying the $30 scarf, I think Missoni is not an easy brand/design, I mean not everybody is into it, my friends who do not care about Missoni were saying that I was insane for spending $60 on a cardigan... they just didnt care.
I don't know if I'm explaining myself right but in my personal modest opinion I don't think Missoni attracted that many "new" fans because of the Target collaboration to the point where it would make a big impact on the name itself.


----------



## NCC1701D

chanel*liz said:


> yeah. i called that one and they said they were completely sold out and they might restock on wednesday. so maybe we will be able to go then!!



Oh, thanks for the intel! Do you know what time tomorrow? Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## icecreamom

iluvmybags said:


> has anyone bought or tried on the Blue Maxie Dress?
> I ordered my normal size (Large) and now I'm wondering if I should order a medium just in case -- I'm only 5 feet tall, so I'm a little concerned about the length, but I'm wide in the hips/butt (I'm also rather busty)


 
It's super long, I couldn't get it


----------



## timberton21

I was at the one at Elston and Fullerton this morning and nary a thing is left except for dregs (either scratched plates or other damaged items).  Maybe they will restock?  



NCC1701D said:


> Ugh, I'm in Chicago too but was thinking of going to the one at Elston and Fullerton after work just to see. I got almost everything I wanted except the beanie/scarf/gloves. I guess I'm out of luck


----------



## icecreamom

Samia said:


> Did anyone pick up Cardigans at the store or saw them, could you tell me if they are warm. I like them but don't want to buy them if they are really warm, its hardly ever cold where I live. Thanks!


 
I live in Florida and I got them because they were "warm" enough for our winters here


----------



## BooYah

pointie said:


> The bike is back in stock and SOOO tempting.



i didn't see the bike 

ETA: i see it now.....how CUTE is the women's bike!


----------



## alouette

Samia said:


> Did anyone pick up Cardigans at the store or saw them, could you tell me if they are warm. I like them but don't want to buy them if they are really warm, its hardly ever cold where I live. Thanks!



I got a long cardi and it was thick but light if that makes any sense.  It never gets cold in my area either so was looking for something to take the chill out, not anything else.  The blue cardis seemed to be thinner than the black/brown combo I bought.


----------



## nauticalstar

eitak said:


> ah, really? good to hear! it was definitely something I liked on myself but didn't know if that was just me trying to make it "work" or if it ACTUALLY looked good. does that make sense? LOL. and it seriously is so comfortable! just FYI - I got a small, and I bought mediums in the women's sweaters. I tried on the medium and it was too big on me. I'm 5'10" and ~145 lbs.



Ugh, its going to be way too big for me. Maybe I can give it to my SO instead. I'll just have to hope that I stumble across a small. I have this grandpa sweater (http://www.fabsugar.com/shopstyle/look/1398203?page=0,0,0) and I wear it constantly! Especially in the winter at work to keep cozy.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I just ordered clothes for my little girl.  I wanted to get a few scarfs but all out of stock.  Of all days, my DH had to take my car bc of a flat.....

I so want to check out my local target!!

How nice are the silk scarfs??


----------



## lil_peanut

LOREBUNDE said:


> Yes my hubby didn't really get it either.  I purchased the wrap and he was like" where do you plan on wearing that"?



I just reminded him of the time about 10 years ago or whenever the first xbox came out that he spent the night in front of Best Buy with a few friends and a lot of strangers. I told him, at least I didn't go that far!! haha


----------



## susa

wetbandit42 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like this collab, but it's still made by Target.



I would not either pay the ebay prices, but maybe people from overseas do, since they have no chance to get the missoni stuff otherwise , unless they take a ship forward postal service, but still they have to pay shipment and then customs fees and tax.......so this accumulates 

I think the missoni stuff is not made by target, but by missoni *for* target


----------



## ame

my two orders are in as "not shipped yet" when I log in. I keep hoping that the one thing I still want comes back.


----------



## eitak

Samia said:


> Did anyone pick up Cardigans at the store or saw them, could you tell me if they are warm. I like them but don't want to buy them if they are really warm, its hardly ever cold where I live. Thanks!



2 out of the 3 that I got are warm:

1. women's long brown cardigan sweater
2. men's black and white cardigan sweater

the women's long blue cardigan is not warm.



nauticalstar said:


> Ugh, its going to be way too big for me. Maybe I can give it to my SO instead. I'll just have to hope that I stumble across a small. I have this grandpa sweater (http://www.fabsugar.com/shopstyle/look/1398203?page=0,0,0) and I wear it constantly! Especially in the winter at work to keep cozy.



I love that! that definitely reminds me of the other men's sweater in the collection. I want it so bad!


----------



## BooYah

i kept getting WOOFed and now i'm finally in and threw some stuff in my cart and ordered. got some sweaters and shirts-just hope they fit nicely.


----------



## kathyinjapan

I justwent to my local store over my lunch break (east Vancouver) and there was still plenty of stuff left, goes to show what a podunk town I must live in, haha. In addition to the tile prints I ordered online this morning I also picked up in store: scarf, umbrella, socks, hairclips, nesting bowls and men's cardigan. They had plenty of clothing and shoes left in various sizes, baby wear, stationery, makeup bags, etc etc


----------



## madigan

I woke up at my regular time this morning and checked the website (around 7AM), almost everything was in stock except for the throw blanket (colores) and the candle holders I wanted (of course). Since everything else was in stock, I figured that there wasn't going to be madness to getting what I wanted in a store. 

I went to a target in Mass at 9:30ish and I realized maybe there were people after the line after all. There was a girl in front of me rifling through all the missoni stuff but I went straight to the housewares and managed to get the last throw, in just the color I wanted. I leisurely walked about and picked up the candle holders, debated the vases. Grabbed the shower curtain in black zigzags and headed out. However, when I passed by the clothes the racks were significantly lighter than they were when I came in initially, and I have no doubt that they were cleared completely shortly thereafter. 

I think it's pretty crazy what's happening, and I now assume I must have had amazing luck to have been able to shop the website in the AM and get what I wanted in store. I'm sorry to hear these stories of people not getting what they wanted due to ebay resellers and whatnot. When I told my boyfriend about the throw that I got selling on ebay for $80-200 he was yelling for me to sell it, but I told him I loved it and that it was silly to sell it.


----------



## Belladiva79

Does anyone know if the stores are restocking? Also Ive been trying to place an order online w no luck. are the orders getting cancelled or are they actually being shipped?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

whitepearl86 said:


> my DF didnt get it either... i asked him to take me to the target in the city (which was almost wiped btw) after going to 2 local targets and not finding anything.
> 
> I bought the velour zip up and my fiance said "people are going crazy over these??...the pattern is seizure inducing and making me dizzy, i hope you dont plan to wear that out in public"
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Velour-Hoodie-Brown-Multicolor/-/A-13428723


 Yes, I told him I can wear it when I'm cold at work, home, on the plane to Paris.....he just looked at me weird.  Probably because we have no plans to fly to Paris, lol


----------



## AshJs3

eitak said:


> *if ANYONE got the "Cardigan Sweater - Black/White" (black, zig-zag trim, big buttons, Chanel-esque look) can you please tell me if it runs TTS? I got a medium in the long sweaters. JW if a medium will be good for me in this sweater in case I can order it online!*



I got it and I had to size down. I may have even been able to go 2 sizes down.


----------



## icecreamom

Belladiva79 said:


> Does anyone know if the stores are restocking? Also Ive been trying to place an order online w no luck. are the orders getting cancelled or are they actually being shipped?


 
I was told by an employee that they will restock by the end of the week.


----------



## icecreamom

AshJs3 said:


> I got it and I had to size down. I may have even been able to go 2 sizes down.


 
Second this! I got an XS and got S and M on the other cardigans!


----------



## ame

ill be relieved if either of my sweaters fits me as an XL


----------



## susa

did sb already check their account online ?
I placed 2 orders early this morning, got the confirmation, and just now checked my account online : 
I read : *Currently there are no orders to be displayed.*

Wow , that's great (((((((( arghhhhh


----------



## minatol

NCC1701D said:


> I know! Once he said that I decided against the sleeveless sweater dress, the black one with the panel down the middle... because it really does have a Charlie Brown stripe right across the chest!


 
Oh my gosh...  Because of you ladies, now I can't get the image of Charlie Brown out of my head.  LOL!!


----------



## lil_peanut

The Target IT guys are definitely earning their keep today. They have to be pooping themselves over the site.


----------



## ame

My friend is in that place right now. Ive read elsewhere that they're having issues with their systems but that they should have all the orders placed.


----------



## pointie

AshJs3 said:


> I got it and I had to size down. I may have even been able to go 2 sizes down.



bummer.... I bought my cardis in medium to accommodate my big shoulders and wearing stuff underneath.


----------



## mashanyc

susa said:


> did sb already check their account online ?
> I placed 2 orders early this morning, got the confirmation, and just now checked my account online :
> I read : *Currently there are no orders to be displayed.*
> 
> Wow , that's great (((((((( arghhhhh


I placed 4 orders this morning and now I get the same message in my account: *Currently there are no orders to be displayed.* But I just checked my American express and I see 4 charges from Target pending so my orders went through. I think something is wrong with the website


----------



## NANI1972

loublovie said:


> i have read from a few posts that the flats run a full size big. can anyone else confirm this? i ordered these in my true size, 7.5, and am trying to figure out if i should re-order once the site comes back. thanks!!!


Yes they do run big, I usually wear a 6.5-7 and i got a 6!


----------



## surlygirl

went to my local store this morning ... i may have been in the store for over three hours. and the funny thing is, all i really wanted was the pencil set & a few notebooks. 

i think the quality of the knits is pretty good. the store was pretty much wiped out by 8:30, but they were putting out more stuff. if you have a chance to grab the tote bag, it looked really nice when i saw a stack of them rolling by in someone's shopping cart!

i got the zigzag flats, the suede pumps, a couple of the knit dresses and a few other items. and the last items i found were the pencils & the notebooks. 

and my store wasn't sure if they would be getting any additional merchandise. they broke down the empty missoni displays and put the regular stuff back out.

my only concern is seeing everyone walking around town with zigzags on! the suitcase was really cute, but for that price ... i wasn't sure. again, it will be interesting to see how many of the missoni bags you see at the airport in the coming months. lol.


----------



## susa

mashanyc said:


> I placed 4 orders this morning and now I get the same message in my account: *Currently there are no orders to be displayed.* But I just checked my American express and I see 4 charges from Target pending so my orders went through. I think something is wrong with the website



Let's hope !!  I did not get an cancellation of any order........
so I truely hope that it is only a website prob ......still I read here that sb can see the order as "not yet shipped "

argghh, I hate this .......this is not nice shopping  but pure stress


----------



## ame

mashanyc said:


> I placed 4 orders this morning and now I get the same message in my account: *Currently there are no orders to be displayed.* But I just checked my American express and I see 4 charges from Target pending so my orders went through. I think something is wrong with the website


That's what I've read and heard. I hopei t's true. I think I'd go on a rampage if I lost what I DID get to order.


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> did sb already check their account online ?
> I placed 2 orders early this morning, got the confirmation, and just now checked my account online :
> I read : *Currently there are no orders to be displayed.*
> 
> Wow , that's great (((((((( arghhhhh


 
Same here.  I have no idea what is shipping and what is not.  Be sure you get an order confirmation number at least when you place the order.  I have some going through, some disappearing, they're telling us some are cancelled, then they're telling us everything went through.  Between me ordering and the site crashing constantly, what I actually end up with may be a total surprise (or nightmare).

I do feel bad for the Target employees today.  Looks like management overlooked some things.  Maybe they shouldn't have advertised this quite so much.


----------



## Ladybug09

Liya said:


> Do you ladies feel Missoni killed its appeal by releasing this line at Target? To quote a previous poster, "everyone in town is going to be wearing zig zags," so does that lessen the value of the original (and much more expensive) Missoni line? Thoughts?


----------



## chanel*liz

NCC1701D said:


> Oh, thanks for the intel! Do you know what time tomorrow? Maybe I'll see you there!



i think early, like 8 or 830? i forget what she said. if you find out lmk!!


----------



## Samia

icecreamom said:


> I live in Florida and I got them because they were "warm" enough for our winters here





alouette said:


> I got a long cardi and it was thick but light if that makes any sense.  It never gets cold in my area either so was looking for something to take the chill out, not anything else.  The blue cardis seemed to be thinner than the black/brown combo I bought.





eitak said:


> 2 out of the 3 that I got are warm:
> 
> 1. women's long brown cardigan sweater
> 2. men's black and white cardigan sweater
> 
> the women's long blue cardigan is not warm.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that! that definitely reminds me of the other men's sweater in the collection. I want it so bad!



Thanks Everyone!!
I will order the long blue one that is if I get through the site, constact Network error!!


----------



## eitak

AshJs3 said:


> I got it and I had to size down. I may have even been able to go 2 sizes down.



really? now I'm really torn! I suppose it's always better to go with the bigger size, right?



icecreamom said:


> I was told by an employee that they will restock by the end of the week.



I really, really, really hope this is true!



icecreamom said:


> Second this! I got an XS and got S and M on the other cardigans!



really?! an XS in the black cardigan with zig zag trim? I bought a medium in the long sweater cardigans.


----------



## novella

chanel*liz said:


> OMG, thank god i woke up at 545 this morning and placed my order!! everything is out of stock now and i went to 3 different targets in the chicago area and they are all sold out!!





NCC1701D said:


> Ugh, I'm in Chicago too but was thinking of going to the one at Elston and Fullerton after work just to see. I got almost everything I wanted except the beanie/scarf/gloves. I guess I'm out of luck



Oh no that's not a good sign. I'm in Chicago too and I was going to head over there this evening. 

LOL the Target site is down for me right now!

ETA: Thanks for the sizing insight on the black cardigan with zig zag trim. I'm torn too because it's always better to get the bigger size but it sounds like it runs really big.


----------



## glistenpearls

If I logged in to myaccount, it does says that there is currently no order. But as soon as I typed the confirmation number, I can see it. I haven't received any cancellation notice, so fingers cross the order went through.


----------



## eitak

Target, Y U NO LIKE MISSONI?


----------



## susa

La Comtesse said:


> Same here.  I have no idea what is shipping and what is not.  Be sure you get an order confirmation number at least when you place the order.  I have some going through, some disappearing, they're telling us some are cancelled, then they're telling us everything went through.  Between me ordering and the site crashing constantly, what I actually end up with may be a total surprise (or nightmare).



my 2 emails from target read : thanks for your order, here are the details of your order (#1234567) 
items will be shipped to the following address..................................

------------

is this an order confirmation, or am I wrong ??


----------



## coronita

Target by my job only had the kids flats and rainboots left. I saw 2 hats and one shirt. Oh and one canister in the home goods section. I wanted the flats. I can't believe that this went so quickly becuase I could usually go at lunch and still find what I wanted.


----------



## NANI1972

Went to my local store and only managed to get the zigzag flats and matching knit scarf. was hoping to get some silk scarves as well but everything was wiped out. I wanted candles and candle holders too, all gone!


----------



## susa

glistenpearls said:


> If I logged in to myaccount, it does says that there is currently no order. But as soon as I typed the confirmation number, I can see it. I haven't received any cancellation notice, so fingers cross the order went through.



I had to type in the order # and my emailadress , and then target sends me an email with my order (it says) but got no email


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> my 2 emails from target read : thanks for your order, here are the details of your order (#1234567)
> items will be shipped to the following address..................................
> 
> ------------
> 
> is this an order confirmation, or am I wrong ??


 
That certainly sounds like a confirmation to me... But this is my first (and hopefully last) Target online experience, so some veteran shoppers may have more insight as to what may actually happen next.


----------



## ilvoelv

I have a friend that works at target! I completely forgot. I could've had him put some stuff aside for me


----------



## ame

Did anyone buy the iPhone4 Case?


----------



## icecreamom

NANI1972 said:


> Went to my local store and only managed to get the zigzag flats and matching knit scarf. was hoping to get some silk scarves as well but everything was wiped out. I wanted candles and candle holders too, all gone!


 
Girl you need to have my phone #, had I known that I would've got your things too! I'm going to Ft. Lauderdale next week


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know if these items are machine washable? My stuff are in the car and I'm in a meeting lol


----------



## alouette

ame said:


> Did anyone buy the iPhone4 Case?





There was an iPhone4 case???????
Ugh. I'm a sucker for cases.  That's what I would have bought first!!


----------



## wetbandit42

susa said:


> I would not either pay the ebay prices, but maybe people from overseas do, since they have no chance to get the missoni stuff otherwise , unless they take a ship forward postal service, but still they have to pay shipment and then customs fees and tax.......so this accumulates
> 
> I think the missoni stuff is not made by target, but by missoni *for* target



Oh yeah, I kind of forgot about overseas buyers. I suppose for them it makes sense.

I know it's made by Missoni for Target, but it's still manufactured by Target, right? All of the made in labels read Made in China, so unless Missoni manufactures their stuff in China, it was manufactured by Target.


----------



## surlygirl

eitak said:


> Target, Y U NO LIKE MISSONI?



:giggles:


----------



## ame

alouette said:


> There was an iPhone4 case???????
> Ugh. I'm a sucker for cases.  That's what I would have bought first!!


Yep, more than one. I almost got it online but thats something I need to see in person.


----------



## heartfelt

alouette said:


> There was an iPhone4 case???????
> Ugh. I'm a sucker for cases.  That's what I would have bought first!!



they're online only.. but it looks like they're still available on the site!


----------



## susa

La Comtesse said:


> That certainly sounds like a confirmation to me... But this is my first (and hopefully last) Target online experience, so some veteran shoppers may have more insight as to what may actually happen next.



yes, that how I understand it too
it would be very  annoying since I told my friend when she was in target not to bother anymore for my stuff , since I got everything online and got just the order information .........

frankly, if target cancels orders without telling the customers, it is scandalous 

my gosh, they really should have been prepared for this day, they hype missoni for months and then on the first day , they show this poor performance (


----------



## surlygirl

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know if these items are machine washable? My stuff are in the car and I'm in a meeting lol



the cardis i have say machine wash, gentle cycle, etc. but i'm always a bit nervous with how things will hold up. now i'm worried!


----------



## La Comtesse

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know if these items are machine washable? My stuff are in the car and I'm in a meeting lol


 
I don't have anything in my hands yet.  But for the descriptions I was able to read on either ebay or Target's site many of the sweaters said machine wash lay flat to dry--but if it's an open weave knit I think I'd hand wash.  Some I read were dry clean only.  Guess it depends on what you bought.


----------



## susa

wetbandit42 said:


> Oh yeah, I kind of forgot about overseas buyers. I suppose for them it makes sense.
> 
> I know it's made by Missoni for Target, but it's still manufactured by Target, right? All of the made in labels read Made in China, so unless Missoni manufactures their stuff in China, it was manufactured by Target.



i have M Missoni stuff, made in china...........
so not all Missoni is made in Italy


----------



## ame

heartfelt said:


> they're online only.. but it looks like they're still available on the site!


I was able to see them "in stock" at a few stores on the site. Like it said several stores had them


----------



## wetbandit42

susa said:


> i have M Missoni stuff, made in china...........
> so not all Missoni is made in Italy



Ahh, thanks for the clarification. I just assumed since Missoni is based in Italy that all their stuff was made in Italy. A bit naive I guess!


----------



## Chloe

susa said:


> i have M Missoni stuff, made in china...........
> so not all Missoni is made in Italy



And I think that says it right there....

I have several Missoni pieces and they are all labeled MADE IN ITALY. 

I would assume for the lower price-point lines (M for Missoni or Missoni for Target) they may outsource their manufacturing to places like... China.


----------



## kiki119

SohoChic said:


> So my mom just brought my bike to the office and it's the black and white one  I guess I'll keep it.


 
The color one is only available online

I think the black/white is cute


----------



## LuckyCloset

I just got back from my lunch break here in OC, and the first Target I went to was sold out!  Absolutely nothing left.  The Target staff was putting on other merchandise on the racks, from their Mossimo line.  I think that was a bit sneaky.

I raced to the other Target in the area just in time to pick up 3 silk scarves, 1 knit baby blanket (which I intend to use as a winter shawl), a cardigan and a dress.  Luckily, I'm petite enough to wear the children's large, because that was all that was left.  There were other women in the store hunting Missoni wears, especially in the shoe department.  The dressing room attendant told me that there was a big rush and some fights that broke out in the morning.

I got the "stare down" from one girl when she saw the scarves in my hand.

Whew!  It's crazy out there.


----------



## BasketballCourt

I went at 11:15-ish after my classes, and there wasn't a whole lot to begin with but there were still some things left, not many smalls though. I bought the green corduroy coat, it looked really cute on.  It's such a pretty color and I love the zigzag fabric lining the inside.


----------



## roussel

I just stopped at my 3rd Target and the racks were empty! Not one piece of clothing left in the women's section. There are still stuff for kids and a few sleepwear and socks.  I'm glad I didn't go to this branch as I know it will be super busy there.


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> yes, that how I understand it too
> it would be very  annoying since I told my friend when she was in target not to bother anymore for my stuff , since I got everything online and got just the order information .........
> 
> frankly, if target cancels orders without telling the customers, it is scandalous
> 
> my gosh, they really should have been prepared for this day, they hype missoni for months and then on the first day , they show this poor performance (


 
I don't mean to keep repeating my story but this thread is moving along so fast...I placed orders for a relative at 5-6 am.  When she went to the store her Target card was denied (no reason this should have happened) so she used another card.  When she called me to say nothing was left in the store and what had happened with her card, I said I'm sure it's because I was putting through her online orders and to call and make sure they didn't put a fraud alert on and cancel her orders.  

The rep she spoke with told her all the orders I placed after the first were cancelled.  I spent all day trying to reorder the stuff then she spent hours on the phone trying to see what would ship.  Now they're saying all the orders will go through.  If that's the case, then I'll be returning a lot.  I don't know who has it right.  And I couldn't cancel the new orders now anyway--can't get on the site.  Ughh, this is a nightmare.  It's a great advertisement for Walmart, IMO.


----------



## susa

Chloe said:


> And I think that says it right there....
> 
> I have several Missoni pieces and they are all labeled MADE IN ITALY.
> 
> I would assume for the lower price-point lines (M for Missoni or Missoni for Target) they may outsource their manufacturing to places like... China.



well, in the end, we do not know where missoni really is made, it is a funny thing, the law says that the manufacturer just has i.e put one last button on an almost ready to sell shirt in italy ,  then they are allowed to put a label with "made in italy" in , even if 99.9 % of the shirt is manufactured in china 

there are many examples like this, especially with handbags  

I did , i.e , not know that hermes silk scarves are made in china, but they are, not the ties, they are made in france

but this is off topic, sorry


----------



## surlygirl

on a side note, how cute is that stuffed target dog when the site is down.

that's a sign that i don't need to buy anything ... of course, i will check back later. lol.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Did any of you get any luggage even though it contains lead?


----------



## ame

La Comtesse said:


> It's a great advertisement for Walmart, IMO.


There is NOTHING I would buy from Walmart. Ever.


----------



## susa

La Comtesse said:


> I don't mean to keep repeating my story but this thread is moving along so fast...I placed orders for a relative at 5-6 am.  When she went to the store her Target card was denied (no reason this should have happened) so she used another card.  When she called me to say nothing was left in the store and what had happened with her card, I said I'm sure it's because I was putting through her online orders and to call and make sure they didn't put a fraud alert on and cancel her orders.
> 
> The rep she spoke with told her all the orders I placed after the first were cancelled.  I spent all day trying to reorder the stuff then she spent hours on the phone trying to see what would ship.  Now they're saying all the orders will go through.  If that's the case, then I'll be returning a lot.  I don't know who has it right.  And I couldn't cancel the new orders now anyway--can't get on the site.  Ughh, this is a nightmare.  It's a great advertisement for Walmart, IMO.



thanks for explaining , I really missed the complete story

but if I understand you right, you first got a confirmation of the order email, and then another email telling you that your order had been cancelled , rite ?

And you cannot see online your existing orders , rite


----------



## roussel

NANI1972 said:


> Yes they do run big, I usually wear a 6.5-7 and i got a 6!


 
I wear US 7.5 and the 7.5 flats fit me when I tried in the store.


----------



## Swanky

iPhone cases!? Kill me now. . .  I didn't know to look for them, I'm a sucker for cases.
I did buy a Missoni-esque Jonathan Adler one this week though 

Yeah . . . . still no to Wal-Mart 

I found the flats and pumps to fit TTS.  I'm a 7.5 sometimes an 8 and the 7.5 just fit, 8's were slightly big.


----------



## adeener

I finally got past the woof page and onto target.com and I can't put anything in my cart!


----------



## Jollyberry78

roussel said:


> I just stopped at my 3rd Target and the racks were empty! Not one piece of clothing left in the women's section. There are still stuff for kids and a few sleepwear and socks.  I'm glad I didn't go to this branch as I know it will be super busy there.




Where in Cali are you? I'm still debating if I should bother trying any of my local Targets (I'm in the Bay area). I'm hoping they re-stock...


----------



## KittyKat65

I went at 8:45 today and bought a cardigan (brown one) with matching shell, a b& W t-shirt, a decorator glass plate, storage boxes and King sized comforter set.  My store (Round Rock, TX) had lots of rain boots left in all sizes, flats in all sizes, pumps in all sizes, along with glasses, women's clothing in all sizes, scarves, bags and kids clothes.  This was when I left around 9:45.  So if you are still looking you might want to give them a call.


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> well, in the end, we do not know where missoni really is made, it is a funny thing, the law says that the manufacturer just has i.e put one last button on an almost ready to sell shirt in italy ,  then they are allowed to put a label with "made in italy" in , even if 99.9 % of the shirt is manufactured in china
> 
> there are many examples like this, especially with handbags
> 
> I did , i.e , not know that hermes silk scarves are made in china, but they are, not the ties, they are made in france
> 
> but this is off topic, sorry


 
It was my understanding that the U.S. had some of the strictest laws on this-- regarding the percentage of manufacture that had to be made in the country of origin on the label.  But that was some years ago, I don't know if it has changed.  I think all my M. Missoni (and of course the orange labels) were made in Italy. And I try to check all of that now.  It's a shame we have to be so vigilant if we want to be as sure as we can be of where something wasy made.


----------



## susa

boah, I am ready for a psychiatrist.......
i now got an email with my order, everything I ordered is in the list 
and my other friend just called me that she grapped 2 laptop sleeves  for me, black and multicolored ....... , need to buy 2 more laptops


----------



## ellek72

My store was pretty well cleaned out, too. I did manage to get a cardigan, robe, and the flats(last pair in my size-yea!!). Oh, and the big bowl I wanted. While I was looking an older lady walked up and said, "Is this the latest thing? Because I don't get it. It's all so ugly!" Tee hee.


----------



## cutiekiara

I came in around 10 am and scored sweater dress, cardigan, & hoodies for my girl... I'm pretty impress with the quality & material..it's machine washables too...


----------



## peachy_gurl

I was up at 4am and the throw blanket was sold out by the time I was checking out  anyone know if any stores have it??? I want the light colored one with blues in it. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## La Comtesse

ame said:


> There is NOTHING I would buy from Walmart. Ever.


 
After this I'm only shopping at Walmart.


----------



## Sinarta

Guess people in Baton Rouge are into fashion more than I thought. I took my lunch late (arount 1:30ish) today because I was on vacation last week and went to one store and everything was pretty much wiped out. As for clothing, there was only two blue jackets, two coats, a pair of shorts, a pair of tights and a couple of those black sweaters with the flower on it. No scarves and about 3 hats left. 

I then went to shoes and they were picked over also with only a couple pairs of flats, heels and rainboots left. I went over to the mens dept and tried on the black and white sweater but decided against as I have enough black sweaters to last me forever.

Guess I will have to check out the other location but I am not hopeful. Guess I underestimated fashionistas in Baton Rouge.


----------



## Ladybug09

susa said:


> well, in the end, we do not know where missoni really is made, it is a funny thing, the law says that the manufacturer just has i.e put one last button on an almost ready to sell shirt in italy , then they are allowed to put a label with "made in italy" in , even if 99.9 % of the shirt is manufactured in china
> 
> there are many examples like this, especially with handbags
> 
> I did , i.e , not know that hermes silk scarves are made in china, but they are, not the ties, they are made in france
> 
> but this is off topic, sorry


 Oh, NPR had a GREAT special about this. About Chinese and African manufacturers/laborers getting away with this. 

A little off topic, but it was VERY interesting. Found it. Or you can just listen to the audio at the link

http://www.npr.org/2011/06/15/137107361/fast-fashion-italians-wary-of-chinese-on-their-turf



> *'Fast Fashion': Italians Wary Of Chinese On Their Turf*
> 
> by Sylvia Poggioli
> 
> 
> 
> June 15, 2011
> javascript:NPR.Player.openPlayer(13....Action.PLAY_NOW, NPR.Player.Type.STORY, '0')
> *Listen to the Story*
> 
> Morning Edition
> [4 min 24 sec]
> 
> 
> Add to Playlist
> Download
> Transcript
> 
> 
> media.npr.org/assets/img/2011/06/10/gettyimages_113969339_wide.jpg?t=1312434298&s=4 Enlarge Marco Bulgarelli /Gamma-Rapho via Getty Images A Chinese employee works in a textile firm in the Macrolotto area in Prato, the biggest textile district in Europe, in 2005. The town has become home to the largest concentration of Chinese residents in Europe &#8212; many of whom are not legal.
> 
> media.npr.org/assets/img/2011/06/10/gettyimages_113969339_wide.jpg?t=1312434298&s=51
> Marco Bulgarelli /Gamma-Rapho via Getty Images A Chinese employee works in a textile firm in the Macrolotto area in Prato, the biggest textile district in Europe, in 2005. The town has become home to the largest concentration of Chinese residents in Europe &#8212; many of whom are not legal.
> 
> 
> 
> text size A A A
> June 15, 2011
> _This month, NPR is examining the many ways China is expanding its reach in the world &#8212; through investments, infrastructure, military power and more. __In this installment, a tale of two Chinatowns in very different circumstances &#8212; one in Italy and another in Lagos, Nigeria.
> _
> For more than a thousand years, the Italian town of Prato in the heart of Tuscany has been a textile center synonymous with top-quality craftsmanship.
> Now, it has become home to the largest concentration of Chinese residents in Europe.
> *More In This Series*
> 
> media.npr.org/assets/img/2011/06/07/langfitt-chinatown-4_sq.jpg?t=1312434585&s=11 *In Nigeria, Chinatown Vendors Struggle For Profits*
> 
> Many Nigerians see Chinese businessmen as unstoppable, but shop owners tell a different story.
> 
> 
> 
> media.npr.org/news/graphics/2011/06/china-invest/chinainvest_sq.gif?t=1307468692&s=11 *Interactive Map: Explore China's Global Reach*
> 
> See where billions of dollars in Chinese investments and contracts are going around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> FULL SERIES: China: Beyond Borders June 30, 2011
> 
> 
> They have created a parallel, off-the-books economy, raising fears of a growing Chinese foothold in Europe.
> *A New Globalized Market*
> On Via Pistoiese, shops are Chinese &#8212; hairdresser, hardware store and supermarket. There are few Italians. It's 2 p.m. and all shops are open &#8212; there's no time for siesta in Chinatown.
> One sign reads, "The sewing expert." Chinese buyers go there for threads, buttons and zippers and sewing machines. The Chinese owner gives his name only in Italian: Giuseppe.
> The Chinese in Prato are wary. Authorities say 20,000 are legal, but as many as 30,000 are not. Altogether, that makes the Chinese one-quarter of the local population.
> Recent police raids uncovered a string of sweatshops, where illegal workers sleep, eat and work. Paid miserable wages, they sit before sewing machines for up to 18 hours in a row, producing a total of 1 million garment items a day.
> The Chinese have made Prato the hub of a new globalized market.
> *Pronto Moda: Fast Fashion*
> At the Macrolotto industrial park, home of _pronto moda_ &#8212; or fast fashion &#8212; warehouse after warehouse is filled with racks of low-end, trendy women's garments. There are trucks, vans and cars from all over Europe and the Middle East that have come for the "made in Italy" brand at "made in China" prices.
> All business here is done in cash. There are no receipts. A woman leaves a warehouse carrying bags of garments. Her license plate is from Bosnia. Nearby, an Arab man is hurriedly stuffing clothes into his rental car. He says he comes five to eight times a year and sells the goods in Damascus, Syria.
> media.npr.org/assets/img/2011/06/10/85433606_custom.jpg?t=1312434285&s=2 Fabio Muzzi /AFP/Getty Images Street signs cater to the languages spoken in Prato.
> 
> 
> At Julywei and King, hundreds of metal racks are filled with clothes. There are no brand labels, just one tag with the status symbol words "a real product made in Italy," even though all of the fabric comes from China.
> Alex King, 26, says Prato is ideally located in the center of Europe. This business, he says, needs no advertising. It flourishes thanks to an international grapevine.
> "They used to buy in China, but they get easier to buy from here because, first, it's near, and, second, they get [the] color they want. Because in China, they have to get a lot of quantity &#8212; here, they take what they like, ready stuff. They don't have to order," he says.
> Here, a pair of linen pants goes for 8.5 euros, about $10; a woman's top for 4 euros. Despite such low prices, turnover of some 5,000 small companies is estimated at 2 billion euros a year &#8212; thanks to "made in China" fabrics and low-cost illegal workers.
> Hardly any of these companies, Italian authorities say, pay taxes &#8212; a habit learned from their Italian counterparts.
> *Growing Resentment*
> Because the Chinese-owned fast-fashion business does not compete with high-end textile companies, the separate Chinese economy was more or less ignored for years.
> media.npr.org/assets/img/2011/06/10/img_0851_custom.jpg?t=1312434228&s=2 Enlarge Sylvia Poggioli/NPR At the Macrolotto industrial park, home of _pronto moda_ &#8212; or fast fashion &#8212; warehouse after warehouse is filled with racks of low-end, trendy women's garments.
> 
> media.npr.org/assets/img/2011/06/10/img_0851_custom.jpg?t=1312434228&s=51
> Sylvia Poggioli/NPR At the Macrolotto industrial park, home of _pronto moda_ &#8212; or fast fashion &#8212; warehouse after warehouse is filled with racks of low-end, trendy women's garments.
> 
> 
> But while the Chinese flourished, the number of Prato textile companies dropped from 7,000 to 4,000 in just one decade.
> As Chinese wealth grew, Italian resentment spread.
> At a convention of Prato business leaders at a local hotel, guests include the deputy Chinese consul, Yang Han. He is critical of police raids on Chinese workshops. He calls for a more gradual approach to allow Chinese businessmen to learn Italian laws.
> "The Chinese government very closely follows its immigrants abroad, who are an important part of our homeland," he says. "They're hard workers with good intentions. They go abroad to get good work, to earn well and to better enjoy life."
> But no Chinese businessman was invited to discuss Prato's economic future. The overriding Italian fear is that the Chinese will expand and apply their winning methods to other, more sophisticated sectors of the "made in Italy" economy.



If mods want to delete the rest, I put this story in another thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...does-really-mean-now-704918.html#post19914806


----------



## mars702

Went to the Target close to my work (Summerlin area, Vegas) and it was picked almost clean.  I managed to get a wristlet cluch and some socks.


----------



## shonntew

An exployee told me there was 600 peole waiting this am!
Geez


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> thanks for explaining , I really missed the complete story
> 
> but if I understand you right, you first got a confirmation of the order email, and then another email telling you that your order had been cancelled , rite ?
> 
> And you cannot see online your existing orders , rite


 
Not exactly, I don't want to bore you to death, but from what I know (it's my relative that received the confirmation) she did get some confirmations but then talked to the reps because of the credit card thing.  They're the ones who told her initially that things would be cancelled.  Then three reps and three calls later, they're telling her everything is fine.  Go figure. I have NO idea what will ship despite the emails.


----------



## susa

La Comtesse said:


> It was my understanding that the U.S. had some of the strictest laws on this-- regarding the percentage of manufacture that had to be made in the country of origin on the label.  But that was some years ago, I don't know if it has changed.  I think all my M. Missoni (and of course the orange labels) were made in Italy. And I try to check all of that now.  It's a shame we have to be so vigilant if we want to be as sure as we can be of where something wasy made.



well, made in china must not be bad, in terms of bad , cheap quality 
like i said, the hermes silk scarves , country of origin is china, and the quality is the best

labour cost in europe is high high high,  a normal cotton shirt (like RL) would cost minimum 200 euro if made in italy (my brother is in that business)


----------



## preppieblonde

Got the blue dress and the robe online- didn't feel like going to the store as Charlotte tends to have rabid target shoppers (we have 2 targets on one road...its a little nuts).


----------



## Tahitian Moon

Just got back from Target.  I went at 1pm and they didn't have anything but baby clothes and a few bowls.  The saleslady said it was worse than Black Friday and they were cleaned out in a matter of minutes.  I'm happy for everybody that scored!  Please post pics of your cool stuff.


----------



## susa

@thanks a lot for the info , ladybug
will spend some time tomorrow to read and listen carefully to this
too late over here


----------



## lovemydeals

For anyone that is petite, size 2 or so, did you by any chance check out the girls section.  The xl girls seemed rather big and i wonder if it would be comparable to a ladies xs.  I know in other brands it is, but not sure about missoni.  TIA.


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> iPhone cases!? Kill me now. . .  I didn't know to look for them, I'm a sucker for cases.
> I did buy a Missoni-esque Jonathan Adler one this week though


i might go after work. 

Neermind it's online only now. It didn't say that earlier. 


La Comtesse said:


> After this I'm only shopping at Walmart.


There literally is nothing I would go near a walmart for. If I can avoid driving past one I will. They will NEVER get a dime of my money. EVER.


----------



## Swanky

I looked at the girls L and XL and they didn't run big.  The only thing in girls I could wear is the coat in an XL.  The sweaters had much shorter arms than the ladies and were cut very narrow IMO.


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> *well, made in china must not be bad, in terms of bad , cheap quality*
> like i said, the hermes silk scarves , country of origin is china, and the quality is the best
> 
> labour cost in europe is high high high,  a normal cotton shirt (like RL) would cost minimum 200 euro if made in italy (my brother is in that business)


 
Oh no, I didn't mean that.  I just would want the item to not cost as much since the labor costs were so much lower than Europe, as you pointed out.  But for some Italian designers and things, I definitely prefer that they still be made in Italy.  Just my preference, I guess.  As others pointed out, it's getting near impossible sometimes to figure out where some things are made.


----------



## boxermomof2

NCC1701D said:


> Yup, my boyfriend is teasing me and calling them Charlie Brown clothes... I showed him the throw I got though and he loves it, and the serving bowl. So that's good, considering we live together... I'd still have bought them anyway though!



OMG! I have to admit, I thought the same thing. I thought maybe that made me old.... wasn't sure if Charlie Brown was still around.


----------



## iamsmilin

My Target sold out in 3 hours.   I went during lunch and everything was gone.  The sales ladies said the lines were out the door and that it looked like Black Friday.


----------



## ame

Swanky theyre online only now. They weren't earlier


----------



## Swanky

I can't get online now


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> on a side note, how cute is that stuffed target dog when the site is down.
> 
> that's a sign that i don't need to buy anything ... of course, i will check back later. lol.



I hate him. He is pissing me off and I "need" to place my 3rd order...this time for frames.


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can't get online now


i think my woof thing was up for an hour before I found that out


----------



## iamsmilin

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can't get online now



I haven't been able to get on all morning.


----------



## lovemydeals

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I looked at the girls L and XL and they didn't run big.  The only thing in girls I could wear is the coat in an XL.  The sweaters had much shorter arms than the ladies and were cut very narrow IMO.



Thanks.  My mom is a size 0 and short, about 5 feet, so this may work.   Might as well give it a try....


----------



## Swanky

I was on an hour ago, it was slow and a lot was sold out.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, if she's a 0 and very thin and shorter than 5'2" she could fit  I'm almost 5'3" and am more like a 2/4 but have big bewbs ush:


----------



## iamsmilin

My Target App works though.


----------



## ame

my app won't let me buy anything


----------



## sammix3

lovemydeals said:


> Thanks.  My mom is a size 0 and short, about 5 feet, so this may work.   Might as well give it a try....



Sounds like my body type and I fit an XL


----------



## boxermomof2

lil_peanut said:


> I just reminded him of the time about 10 years ago or whenever the first xbox came out that he spent the night in front of Best Buy with a few friends and a lot of strangers. I told him, at least I didn't go that far!! haha




LOL! I camped out with my two sons for Playstation 2. What a fun night!


----------



## susa

nobody bought swimwear? the bikini ?

I wanted the cute bikini hipster, but there was no matching top online ........I do not want to go topless 

so I ordered the other bikini WITH a matching top


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> I hate him. He is pissing me off and I "need" to place my 3rd order...this time for frames.



yeh, he was cute at first, but now I feel like he is mocking me.


----------



## lovemydeals

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes, if she's a 0 and very thin and shorter than 5'2" she could fit  I'm almost 5'3" and am more like a 2/4 but have big bewbs ush:





sammix3 said:


> Sounds like my body type and I fit an XL



Thanks.


----------



## afsweet

visited my 2nd target store and it was even worse than the first. my friend's coworkers said people lined up at 7:30 am, and as the workers were putting out plates, the people were just telling them to give them the whole box 

the only stuff leftover were a couple of canisters, a couple of the storage boxes, plenty of socks, plenty of heels, plenty of kids clothes & rainboots, 2 of the men's black & white sweaters, 1 king bedding set, around 5 vases, a journal, some of the missoni sticky notes...

while i was there i saw a woman buy the last 2 green coats the store had. and as soon as a worker from the fitting room put back a turtleneck and 2 of the black & white tops, ladies swooped in to check them out. 

i can't believe this line is doing 100 times better than the mcqueen line did in this area.


----------



## eff

ame said:


> i might go after work.
> 
> Neermind it's online only now. It didn't say that earlier.
> 
> There literally is nothing I would go near a walmart for. If I can avoid driving past one I will. They will NEVER get a dime of my money. EVER.


Just curious, why the strong dislike for Walmart? I don't typically shop there either because of their labor practices, but I think it's pretty similar to Target overall.


----------



## sammix3

The site just keeps freezing whenever it loads to the main page


----------



## pointie

Have you all seen the prices on Ebay that are actually winning?  am kind of shocked.


----------



## Jollyberry78

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know if these items are machine washable? My stuff are in the car and I'm in a meeting lol



Hey, I see that you were able to purchase things and located in the Bay area.
Would you mind telling me which Targets you went to and if they were already cleaned out? Just debating if I should leave SF now or wait for a possible re-stock later on the week. Thank you! =)


----------



## pwecious_323

Ladies: If I wear 6.5 in regular flats, what size would I be in the Missoni kids flats??? thx


----------



## eff

pointie said:


> Have you all seen the prices on Ebay that are actually winning?  am kind of shocked.


It's insane. I've seen eBay markup on these kinds of collections before, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## La Comtesse

eff said:


> Just curious, why the strong dislike for Walmart? I don't typically shop there either because of their labor practices, but I think it's pretty similar to Target overall.


 
I don't understand it either.  I never shopped at Walmart either before Normal Kamali's line there--and then I only I set foot in the store AFTER my online order arrived and the quality just blew me away for the price.  Then for a while I was a regular at my Walmart.  I talked to lots of employees and they seemed to like working for Walmart.  I think it gets a bad rap for no reason really....maybe past offenses...maybe perceived past offenses.  The shopping experience there isn't perfect, but it was better than Target the last few times I've been there.


----------



## chantal1922

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh, NPR had a GREAT special about this. About Chinese and African manufacturers/laborers getting away with this.
> 
> A little off topic, but it was VERY interesting. Found it. Or you can just listen to the audio at the link
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2011/06/15/137107361/fast-fashion-italians-wary-of-chinese-on-their-turf
> 
> 
> 
> If mods want to delete the rest, I put this story in another thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...does-really-mean-now-704918.html#post19914806


Thanks for posting this. I need to check it out when I get home.


----------



## BabyDollChic

^ It's crazy! Why don't they wait until it calms down a little and see if things get restocked?


----------



## AshJs3

> TargetStyle Target Style
> If you received an order confirmation, you can relax  Shipping confirmations will not be sent for at least a few days!



^This is from the TargetStyle Twitter feed


----------



## eitak

did anyone else feel like the pumps didn't fit properly? the flats were great for me, but when I tried on my size in the pumps (10; and I REALLY wanted the pumps) I felt like my foot was too narrow for it. maybe somebody stretched it out? it was the only 10 left. 

left on my wish list:

1. men's brown cardigan
2. women's black cardigan with zig zag trim
3. infinity scarf
4. men's scarf
5. throw
6. pillows
7. black laptop case


----------



## BabyDollChic

pwecious_323 said:


> Ladies: If I wear 6.5 in regular flats, what size would I be in the Missoni kids flats??? thx



I'm a woman's size 6 and I got a kids size 4, although a tad big, size 3 was too tight on me so I went with the 4


----------



## iluvmybags

pointie said:


> Have you all seen the prices on Ebay that are actually winning?  am kind of shocked.





eff said:


> It's insane. I've seen eBay markup on these kinds of collections before, but this is ridiculous.


My guess is that it's a combination of the popularity of the line and all the problems that Target's been having today -- how many people stayed up or got up early and were actually shopping when the site crashed?  now most everything is picked over or sold out -- if people had their hearts set on certain items, I can see them paying higher than retail prices to get them on ebay.  I think once the frenzy dies down and Target gets their site up & running (w/o crashing every 10 min), ebay prices will fall drastically


----------



## glistenpearls

susa said:


> I had to type in the order # and my emailadress , and then target sends me an email with my order (it says) but got no email


 
Ooh I did that too, but I got the email. Maybe you should call customer service and see what happen.


----------



## OrangeCounty

If anyone sees the long brown zig zag cardi w black trim in an XS or S let me know...Im dying for it!!


----------



## Pursepushin

I got both of those and find it odd, too. However, am happy with my haul and the quality. I so don't care about the collection being made for Target. Think anyone around you is going to KNOW that; only if they really KNOW the brand/styling or you're wearing it inside out. For the pricing, it's an incredible deal. Be happy with what you got and think of it this way: If you ever need to get your money back down the road, you can resell. Target or not, it was *designed by Missoni*; Target is just the middle-man in the deal. These items were made in China and not Italy, hence the better pricing. The scarves are not going to be the quality of the $350 ones - but guess what, they're a bit warmer and I live where it gets COLD, so no complaints on that score. Overall, IMHO, it's a deal and a half and I'm very happy with what I got. If I still lived in Los Angeles, it would have been a whole different story with crowds and craziness which I won't deal with for any second label branding. Sept. 14th starts the 20% off everything at Macy's, and ours up here still has Karl Lagerfeld's collection (which I bought certain pieces on the pre-sale). They aren't Chanel quality, but they ain't Chanel pricing, either. They are still quality made and Karl still designed them. Overall, I call it a win-win. Chanel's RTW is so ridiculously priced it's not funny, and every item gets marked down at least 1/2 and more when they can't sell it at full retail. In this economy, these second label brands are a smart marketing move so I say avail yourselves of them when they come along, ladies, as I think this may (just like reality shows) be the wave of the future. Not everyone can or wants to spend on haute couture so this concept works. OK, that's my 25 cents of fashion wisdom for today. I'm pooped; up way to early for all this nonsense. 



lil_peanut said:


> My only disappointment was that the blue zig zag wasn't as nice and thick as the brown zig zag cardi. I have no idea why they'd change the gauge of thickness on two almost identical items.


----------



## pointie

iluvmybags said:


> My guess is that it's a combination of the popularity of the line and all the problems that Target's been having today -- how many people stayed up or got up early and were actually shopping when the site crashed?  now most everything is picked over or sold out -- if people had their hearts set on certain items, I can see them paying higher than retail prices to get them on ebay.  I think once the frenzy dies down and Target gets their site up & running (w/o crashing every 10 min), ebay prices will fall drastically



Heck, no one in my office could get on, but I bought about 15 garments and a few home items - more than what I need or want, but I will definitely give my coworkers and friends dibs on everything that I don't want. and anything else goes back.


----------



## glistenpearls

iluvmybags said:


> My guess is that it's a combination of the popularity of the line and all the problems that Target's been having today -- how many people stayed up or got up early and were actually shopping when the site crashed? now most everything is picked over or sold out -- if people had their hearts set on certain items, I can see them paying higher than retail prices to get them on ebay. I think once the frenzy dies down and Target gets their site up & running (w/o crashing every 10 min), ebay prices will fall drastically


 
I totally agree. It's ridiculous that someone even attempted to sell a decorative pillow (retail at 29.99) at 99.99. I mean I love them (and I did manage to get them from target.com) but I'm not that desperate to pay $99.99 each for it. That's just crazy.


----------



## katlun

went to 3 Targets today and only saw some socks, undies and people with the luggage nothing else but empty racks & shelves, they put out other items on the racks and people where thinking they where Missoni - hoping they will restock but not sure if that will happen

I really wanted to see the flats & the tote but they are even OSS online

I did get Missoni corduroy jacket in rose wine, after what seemed to be several hours just hoping the XS fits


----------



## sammix3

Jollyberry78 said:


> Hey, I see that you were able to purchase things and located in the Bay area.
> Would you mind telling me which Targets you went to and if they were already cleaned out? Just debating if I should leave SF now or wait for a possible re-stock later on the week. Thank you! =)



Hi jolly. I only went to one Target, the one in Mountain View because its close to my work. Got there right when it opened and got everything in my size and everything that I wanted, except what they didn't carry. When I was leaving to go check out, the racks were bare.


----------



## katlun

susa said:


> nobody bought swimwear? the bikini ?
> 
> I wanted the cute bikini hipster, but there was no matching top online ........I do not want to go topless
> 
> so I ordered the other bikini WITH a matching top


 
I was hoping to see this in my target especially since I am in Miami and can still use a bathing suit for several more months, but nothing


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Went to my local Target in Bay Area and there was hardly anything left too. Some kid stuff left and some hair stuff. I got the last silk scarf. I like it a lot. Here is a pic of it.


----------



## katlun

glistenpearls said:


> I totally agree. It's ridiculous that someone even attempted to sell a decorative pillow (retail at 29.99) at 99.99. I mean I love them (and I did manage to get them from target.com) but I'm not that desperate to pay $99.99 each for it. That's just crazy.


 
really it aint' that nice to pay 3x the amount

I have a feeling alot of ebayers where at Target today

usually the made for Target line doesn't get this much press and 
there was so much hype for this line

and I swear my Target most have only 1 of each item in each size - this line cleared out quicker than the after christmas 90% off


----------



## randarific

All I wanted was the luggage. The one time I managed to get online (out of many HOURS of trying) it was sold out. Went to two stores this morning that were cleaned out too. But there are 108 pieces of luggage on ebay. If you're selling this stuff on ebay, I HATE YOU.


----------



## boxermomof2

I was the only one shopping 8am this morning at my local Target. I went back a few hours later for a dress and rain boots, and about half the items were gone. 
The rain boots were too big, went back around 2pm to exchange and there were only a few items left on the racks. The flats were gone, but the rain boots were still there. 
I live on the outskirts of the city, and I think the city women cleaned out their local Target stores and then made their way to the country.


----------



## glistenpearls

katlun said:


> really it aint' that nice to pay 3x the amount
> 
> I have a feeling alot of ebayers where at Target today
> 
> usually the made for Target line doesn't get this much press and
> there was so much hype for this line
> 
> and I swear my Target most have only 1 of each item in each size - this line cleared out quicker than the after christmas 90% off


 
Oh yea for sure. I saw this lady not even looking through the rack, she just grabbed what she can and walked away. Her cart was full of the good stuffs. Normally when you buy something for yourself you will have a look and go through it and pick a size/style or whatever.


----------



## boxermomof2

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Went to my local Target in Bay Area and there was hardly anything left too. Some kid stuff left and some hair stuff. I got the last silk scarf. I like it a lot. Here is a pic of it.



Very pretty!


----------



## calibabe742

I just moved to Ohio from Los Angeles for grad school and could not think of one positive thing Ohio had over L.A. until today when I was able to go to Target in the afternoon and pick out most of the Missoni items I wanted... as I chuckled as I walked past the dumbfounded employees who told me they had never heard of Missoni


----------



## Jollyberry78

sammix3 said:


> Hi jolly. I only went to one Target, the one in Mountain View because its close to my work. Got there right when it opened and got everything in my size and everything that I wanted, except what they didn't carry. When I was leaving to go check out, the racks were bare.



Thanks Sammix!


----------



## pellarin22

Does anyone have any information about Target getting more stock of Missoni? Since it's supposed to be there until October I hope they will restock!


----------



## alouette

heartfelt said:


> they're online only.. but it looks like they're still available on the site!



If Target decides to resolve their online traffic issues, I'll jump right on one.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

boxermomof2 said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks Boxermomof2


----------



## cbtg818

Some higher demand stores said they would get a few pieces later, most stores only got one shipment and it was suppose to last through October. I imagine this is it


----------



## La Comtesse

^^I'm guessing there will be returns of online purchases (unless everyone is an ebayer and planning on selling it there---I know I am not).  It has been so confusing and so difficult to place orders, I bet people will be returning.  I hope everyone that wanted something gets at least one thing for their efforts.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

I was able to order a couple of pieces of clothes on line and thought I would venture out to my local target which is kinda hidden on a side street and usually dead. WOW everything was gone! Just 1 XL skirt was dangling all lonely on the rack.


----------



## Tiaraa

For all the online orders... Do you all get the "out of stock" when you checked your status??

I was able to place orders twice before the site got crashed, got the email confirmation and my card has already been charged. But no way to check order status now...


----------



## boxermomof2

My in store purchases. I bought more online.

Can i wear all these stripes together?.... Just kidding!


----------



## Tiaraa

I really want to get that bike!! Does anyone know how much it is??


----------



## floral_kitty

boxermomof2 said:


> LOL! I camped out with my two sons for Playstation 2. What a fun night!



You are a very dedicated Mom! I hope your sons appreciated your effort.


----------



## susa

glistenpearls said:


> Ooh I did that too, but I got the email. Maybe you should call customer service and see what happen.



thanks, I got the email now, everything seems to be ok


----------



## heri

surlygirl said:


> on a side note, how cute is that stuffed target dog when the site is down.
> 
> that's a sign that i don't need to buy anything ... of course, i will check back later. lol.



I'm starting to hate this cute little dog.


----------



## Ladybug09

You better be kidding. LOL


boxermomof2 said:


> My in store purchases. I bought more online.
> 
> Can i wear all these stripes together?.... Just kidding!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

boxermomof2 said:


> My in store purchases. I bought more online.
> 
> Can i wear all these stripes together?.... Just kidding!



Love that green and purple sweater


----------



## ame

$399 I think



eff said:


> Just curious, why the strong dislike for Walmart? I don't typically shop there either because of their labor practices, but I think it's pretty similar to Target overall.



Labor practices above all, religious affiliations (both kind of fail there) especially when related to birth control and denial of womens healthcare, the way they aim to run every other company, especially the small local ones, out of business and still portray this wholesome christian BS attitude, and the way they treat their suppliers.  I will not drive by one if I can help it. I want no part of that company.


----------



## boxermomof2

Ladybug09 said:


> You better be kidding. LOL



Hey, I would get noticed for sure. :lolots:


----------



## boxermomof2

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Love that green and purple sweater



It is beautiful in person! Very soft, and my favorite of the lot.


----------



## katlun

boxermomof2 said:


> My in store purchases. I bought more online.
> 
> Can i wear all these stripes together?.... Just kidding!


 
of course you can wear it all at once

like the green sweater

should have gotten up earlier and stood outside my local target waiting for it to open, who knew that it would be this popular??


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Tiaraa said:


> I really want to get that bike!! Does anyone know how much it is??


 
the bike was $400, some stores had them, I saw a few ladies walk out with them, I think I heard some stores had 3 or 4 total. Otherwise it was an online item.


----------



## La Comtesse

boxermomof2 said:


> My in store purchases. I bought more online.
> 
> Can i wear all these stripes together?.... Just kidding!


 
Oh, love the green sweater.  Wish I had ordered that.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

If you call customer service they can't look at orders. They said call back in 2 hours


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My store basically got nothing in, and nobody cared around here. We're the worst dressed city in the US (literally...according to whatever poll). It was mostly kids stuff, and not a lot. There was only one rack. I ended up with the rainboots, and a suitcase, and I got heels for my mother.


----------



## pointie

boxermomof2 said:


> My in store purchases. I bought more online.
> 
> Can i wear all these stripes together?.... Just kidding!



LOVE the green sweater.  got it in a Medium, though.  hope it fits me.


----------



## roussel

Here is what I got from the store and online:
brown Umbrella
pink Flats
blue necktie
gold/brown necktie
brown men&#8217;s cardigan sweater
black zigzag sleeveless sweater dress
brown zigzag sleeveless sweater
blue zigzag short-sleeve sweater dress
pink stripe short-sleeve sweater dress
black/white long-sleeve sweater dress
blue sweater coat
brown sweater coat
pink zigzag cardigan
blue zigzag cardigan
gold space dye sleeveless sweater
gold space dye cardigan
black cardigan
brown poncho
pink floral long-sleeve top
black maxi skirt
blue maxi sweater dress
black zigzag  jersey tee
pink v-neck sweater
brown serving tray
brown 3-pc puzzle trays
pink onesie (gift)
blue sweater skirt (maybe)
blue floral chiffon v-neck sweater (maybe)
green v-neck sweater (I think I need a bigger size)


----------



## floral_kitty

boxermomof2 said:


> It is beautiful in person! Very soft, and my favorite of the lot.



I like that sweater too! I had that in my shopping cart at 5:30 AM this morning, but opted for the pink version instead. Now, I'm sad.

I did however order a gross amount of merchandise and am hoping it will actually be shipped, given all the complaints of orders being canceled. I got order confirmations almost immediately though.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

La Comtesse said:


> I don't understand it either. I never shopped at Walmart either before Normal Kamali's line there--and then I only I set foot in the store AFTER my online order arrived and the quality just blew me away for the price. Then for a while I was a regular at my Walmart. I talked to lots of employees and they seemed to like working for Walmart. I think it gets a bad rap for no reason really....maybe past offenses...maybe perceived past offenses. The shopping experience there isn't perfect, but it was better than Target the last few times I've been there.


 
Wallmart gets the bad rap for having mostly cheap products that are made in china, not that Target isn't like that!! May some of the senitment is stemmed from the class action lawsuits, discriminations, their stuff being made in sweatshops in china, ....


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

*boxermom*, you definitely got the best of it. None if the signature stripe clothing was left in stock at my local Target. But I did manage to get some of the less popular items: Wellies, plates, and a tote (more pics on my blog)...


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ nice. I really loved the tote, but only got a glimpse of them piled up in the carts of others! what was the price on that tote bag?


----------



## surlygirl

heri said:


> I'm starting to hate this cute little dog.



my affection towards him has run its course. bullseye needs to use his little tool kit and fix the website!


----------



## susa

Tiaraa said:


> For all the online orders... Do you all get the "out of stock" when you checked your status??
> 
> I was able to place orders twice before the site got crashed, got the email confirmation and my card has already been charged. But no way to check order status now...



same here
target twitter says it normal and u cud relax as long as u have an order confirmation, shipping info will take a few days


----------



## boxermomof2

floral_kitty said:


> I like that sweater too! I had that in my shopping cart at 5:30 AM this morning, but opted for the pink version instead. Now, I'm sad.
> 
> I did however order a gross amount of merchandise and am hoping it will actually be shipped, given all the complaints of orders being canceled. I got order confirmations almost immediately though.



I missed the pink version! 

My online order went through early this morning followed by an email confirmation. I  checked my order history this afternoon and it was still there.


----------



## Pursepushin

I debated over grabbing that one or not, and then said "what the heck" and grabbed her. She's very different and the colors are growing on me, so to speak. I'll try to photo my haul and post, but there's a lot of it. Not all stores got the bike - I saw no bikes and no cardigans (WTH?!), but did walk off with complete sweater dresses with matching sweater coats, so that's good. Everyone got a little something different. No way was I going after those rainboots which I did see there. They are way too hard to get on and off; I have the Chanel rain boots, so I know wherefore I speak. I ended up buying a cute pair of pink suede lace up flat heeled boots thinking they were Missoni (right next to them), but they were the other M brand (Mossimo) and I didn't even notice until I got them home. I think the zig zap pattern had started to blind me by that time.  Oh well, they work too. 




SilviaLovesBags said:


> Love that green and purple sweater


----------



## Swanky

I took some pics of displays, is anyone wanting to see them?


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ nice. I really loved the tote, but only got a glimpse of them piled up in the carts of others! what was the price on that tote bag?


It was $34.99. I was surprised there were a bunch of these left. There was a lot of some other style left in stock. I don't know what the other handbag styles looked like b/c those racks were completely empty. The Wellies, I thought would also be popular, but I was surprised there were a lot left, too.

I'm wondering, is everyone waiting for the website to go live b/c their Targets are mostly sold out of the good stuff? Or was there a particular item they weren't selling at all that you wanted?


----------



## chuggie

I got three cardigans, a blue zig-zag dress, two pillows, two coffee mugs and a couple of boxes with the zig-zag pattern. It's a nice bunch, but there were other items I lusted after.

For example, I really wanted the throw, but couldn't find it in store and I've had zero luck online today. I also wanted shoes and that green sweater, but so far I'm out of luck.

FYI, my local store said that expect more items in tonight so I might go back tomorrow. We'll see.

Also, all of this publicity must be good for Target, because it's stock price is up over 2.7% today.


----------



## NCC1701D

The throw is going to be extremely hard to find. They are selling for $200+ on eBay. The store I went to only had three when they opened, luckily I scored one.

I have that green sweater but it's so preppy I'm wondering if I should return it. Any ideas on how to wear it?


----------



## beachgirl13

I love seeing the pics of what people are getting.


----------



## susa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I took some pics of displays, is anyone wanting to see them?



pleeeeease  of course 

thanks


----------



## ChenChen

It was crazy in my store!  I got there just a few minutes before the store opened because I overestimated my driving time, but it was a good thing since everything sold out in 15 minutes! :weird:  Most of the size Smalls were gone before I even got to the clothing section, and all of the middle sizes (6 to 9) for shoes disappeared too!  Luckily though, I got pretty much everything I wanted.  Everything seems to run pretty TTS for me, but I'm glad I sized up for the dresses - I'm not super tall (or really, tall at all) and they are SHORT!

Crazy story though - as I was walking to the check out lines, a lady stopped me and asked if she could look through the stuff in my cart.  Since she looked like she just got to the store, I was fine with it, you know, in the spirit of sisterhood and all LOL, and I figured she probably just wanted to check out the quality before ordering things online.   She kept asking me what sizes the clothes were, dug through everything I had, and I guess didn't hear me when I said, everything's a Small or Medium, my size (!), because she then proceeded to say, "Oh, I'll take this, and let me just grab this, and this..."!  Out of my cart!  I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY... I thought there was going to be a  moment!  Good thing she was nice about it and gave me back the things she took.  Turns out she thought I was an employee (even though I didn't wear the red shirt, name tag, and all the hallmarks of Target employee uniforms LOL).


----------



## Beriloffun

I hate that I cannot add anythin to my cart via the iPhone app! Stressing me out at work lol


----------



## ChenChen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I took some pics of displays, is anyone wanting to see them?



Yes please!   We didn't get any of the throws/comforters etc. at my store, but congrats to everyone who was able to score something!


----------



## susa

chuggie said:


> Also, all of this publicity must be good for Target, because it's stock price is up over 2.7% today.



bet the ebay stock price is up 20% (kidding)


----------



## chuggie

Ok, I just placed an order online and it appeared to go through. I got two sweaters. The shoes and throws were out of stock still.


----------



## La Comtesse

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Wallmart gets the bad rap for having mostly cheap products that are made in china, not that Target isn't like that!! May some of the senitment is stemmed from the class action lawsuits, discriminations, their stuff being made in sweatshops in china, ....


 
Actually, what I was most impressed with in the Walmart items I bought were that most of them were made in other countries--not China (no offense to China, but most things are made there these days).  I read that Walmart heard their customers wanted to see items made other places, and they answered that call.  I've heard the sweatshop argument before, but to me, we don't know where ANY of these products are made.  Many items in luxury department stores are made in China.  I can't be sure it's not a sweatshop.  And as you pointed out most Target items are made in China (actually I think more so than Walmart from what I've seen).  But I respect other's opinions.  Just wondered why they felt that way.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

NCC1701D said:


> The throw is going to be extremely hard to find. They are selling for $200+ on eBay. The store I went to only had three when they opened, luckily I scored one.



After looking through eBay, I also saw that the blanket is probably the most sought-after item. Incredible! I didn't find 1 in my local store. You're so lucky you got 1! Are you going to keep it? Or hawk it?    Seriously, you could probably make a little off of it...


----------



## Swanky

OK, I'll post some pics.  Let's move off topic chat elsewhere.  Lots of other places to discuss Wal-Mart or whether if things are truly made in Italy or not . . .


----------



## Swanky

Hope these aren't too teeny


----------



## susa

edit


----------



## La Comtesse

^^If you just placed an order, you're very lucky.  I've been trying for hours with no luck.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i want the 2 bikinis but chances are i won't get them. and i REFUSE to pay someone on eBay for the price i would pay for a  high end Missoni.


----------



## ChenChen

Thanks for the pics *Swanky*!


----------



## annemerrick

When I was checking out there was a girl in front o me with a load of stuff already on the belt. She went to go get something and turned and said to me, "don't take any of my stuff". AS IF!!!!


----------



## New2Coach

NCC1701D said:


> I also noticed that some of the prices online are wonky. For example, the knit clutch is the same size in both colorways but one is $23 (same as lookbook price) and the other is $35.


Well. I noticed that to. I bought the $35.00 one and when i got home The tag was marked $23.00. I paid $35.00 for it so i am going in to target again tomorrow to get the price difference back on it.


----------



## surlygirl

ChenChen said:


> It was crazy in my store!  I got there just a few minutes before the store opened because I overestimated my driving time, but it was a good thing since everything sold out in 15 minutes! :weird:  Most of the size Smalls were gone before I even got to the clothing section, and all of the middle sizes (6 to 9) for shoes disappeared too!  Luckily though, I got pretty much everything I wanted.  Everything seems to run pretty TTS for me, but I'm glad I sized up for the dresses - I'm not super tall (or really, tall at all) and they are SHORT!
> 
> Crazy story though - as I was walking to the check out lines, a lady stopped me and asked if she could look through the stuff in my cart.  Since she looked like she just got to the store, I was fine with it, you know, in the spirit of sisterhood and all LOL, and I figured she probably just wanted to check out the quality before ordering things online.   She kept asking me what sizes the clothes were, dug through everything I had, and I guess didn't hear me when I said, everything's a Small or Medium, my size (!), because she then proceeded to say, "Oh, I'll take this, and let me just grab this, and this..."!  Out of my cart!  I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY... I thought there was going to be a  moment!  Good thing she was nice about it and gave me back the things she took.  Turns out she thought I was an employee (even though I didn't wear the red shirt, name tag, and all the hallmarks of Target employee uniforms LOL).



that's hilarious! glad that you were able to keep your goodies. lol.


----------



## chuggie

I just made another order online. I'm done (unless I find shoes or a throw). 

I love seeing everyone's pictures though, so please keep them coming!


----------



## Swanky

more.  .  .


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Thanks Swanky all I got to see today was empty shelving


----------



## Swanky

the clutches were marked differently at my stores, I think it's deliberate.  The black is higher.


----------



## Bec229

I am dying for the pencils and folders - wish they were available online!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## iluvmybags

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!
the Suede Pumps are in stock -- and I got my size!!!
SOMETHING worked in my favor today!!
(now, hopefully the dress that goes with the shoes will fit me!  
I'm also still hoping that they restock the other brown dress -- or that I get lucky and find one in the store)
(you know, the one that was in my cart this morning when the website crashed -- the one that's sold out now!!)


----------



## LeeMiller

Wow I can't believe how target screwed this up!  Al I could get was baby clothes. If they Don't restock I'm on a tarry boycott. Why didn't they plan for this and stagger release dates.


----------



## susa

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i want the 2 bikinis but chances are i won't get them. and i REFUSE to pay someone on eBay for the price i would pay for a  high end Missoni.


 
website is working , and the bikinis are still available
grap them


----------



## surlygirl

ok ... the stuffed target dog is now my archenemy. he's sitting there so smug. hmph. 

*opens new browser window & tries again*


----------



## floral_kitty

LeeMiller said:


> Wow I can't believe how target screwed this up!  Al I could get was baby clothes. If they Don't restock I'm on a tarry boycott. Why didn't they plan for this and stagger release dates.



This was such a great collaboration that it doesn't surprise me that it went over so well... that and the fact that they designed so *much* stuff. Not just soft goods but hard lines as well. It is really unfortunate that target.com couldn't keep up with all the fashion die-hards looking to score some serious Missoni. And the Ebay re-sellers bought too much stuff leaving little for the people who actually want to keep the items and enjoy.


----------



## titania029

Swanky, did you think the duvet was good quality?  I went to three Targets, and none of them had it.  I saw the sticker on the shelf, but I don't think any of these Targets got them in.


----------



## roussel

That green and purple v-neck sweater I got an M but I find it a bit tight compared to the others, maybe because the material is that not-so-stretchy knit.  Does anyone else find this true? I ordered the Large in the green and also the pink online just in case.  The rest of the stuff I fit the M just fine.


----------



## chuggie

La Comtesse said:


> ^^If you just placed an order, you're very lucky.  I've been trying for hours with no luck.



I don't know how in the world I got through. I'd been trying since 7am local time today and throughout the day when I had a break. It was the first time I was able to add items to my cart and I didn't waste time - I immediately checked out before the site went down again. As a matter of fact, the darn thing looks like it's on the fritz again!


----------



## chuggie

roussel said:


> That green and purple v-neck sweater I got an M but I find it a bit tight compared to the others, maybe because the material is that not-so-stretchy knit.  Does anyone else find this true? I ordered the Large in the green and also the pink online just in case.  The rest of the stuff I fit the M just fine.



I bought things in store in M and when I placed an order for the green sweater, I ordered M for it too. I hope it isn't too small because I suspect I wouldn't be able to find a larger size in the future.


----------



## iluvmybags

Just curious whether anyone bought ---

1.  The black & white "space-dye" dress?
2.  Short Sleeve Knit Dress -- Blue Zig-Zag?
3.  The Black & White Zig-Zag Printed Tshirt?


Anyone who bought or tried on the above, could you share your thoughts?
Been going back and forth on these 3 items all day -- TIA!


----------



## boxermomof2

roussel said:


> That green and purple v-neck sweater I got an M but I find it a bit tight compared to the others, maybe because the material is that not-so-stretchy knit.  Does anyone else find this true? I ordered the Large in the green and also the pink online just in case.  The rest of the stuff I fit the M just fine.



I sized up to a medium.


----------



## boxermomof2

iluvmybags said:


> Just curious whether anyone bought ---
> 
> 1.  The black & white "space-dye" dress?
> 2.  Short Sleeve Knit Dress -- Blue Zig-Zag?
> 3.  The Black & White Zig-Zag Printed Tshirt?
> 
> 
> Anyone who bought or tried on the above, could you share your thoughts?
> Been going back and forth on these 3 items all day -- TIA!




I saw the blue zig zag dress. It was really cute, but I ordered the multi-color one online this morning so I passed.


----------



## iamsmilin

I was finally able to get online to order.  I didn't get the black and white sweater or sweater jacket I wanted but got some cute things.   Glad I didn't give up and now I just hope they fit!


----------



## roussel

^ I bought all three. 2 & 3 I bought from the store and I tried an M in both which fit me perfectly.  I love them both.  The material of the tshirt is jersey so it looks really nice worn.  The blue zigzag dress has a lining and also fits nicely. The #1 I ordered online and got a M and hopefully fits too.

Blue zigzag dress






Black sweater dress





Here is the b/w tshirt





Neckties for the hubby


----------



## ChenChen

iluvmybags said:


> Just curious whether anyone bought ---
> 
> 1.  The black & white "space-dye" dress?
> 2.  Short Sleeve Knit Dress -- Blue Zig-Zag?
> 3.  The Black & White Zig-Zag Printed Tshirt?
> 
> 
> Anyone who bought or tried on the above, could you share your thoughts?
> Been going back and forth on these 3 items all day -- TIA!



I bought the short-sleeve blue knit dress and sized up to a Medium (I'm usually a Small in Target brands), not because of sizing issues but because the dress is pretty short.  If you're petite though, I think your regular size should be fine.  There's a chemise/lining attached underneath so it's not see-through, and I was really impressed with the quality for the price! As for the black & white shirt, I passed since I wasn't a huge fan of the material and was really looking for more knit-type wear.  It's really cute IRL though!  Hope this helps!


----------



## roussel

boxermomof2 said:


> I sized up to a medium.


 
that is good to know.  thanks!


----------



## ChenChen

surlygirl said:


> that's hilarious! glad that you were able to keep your goodies. lol.



LOL thanks!  It was close for a moment there but I'm glad too!


----------



## Jollyberry78

Any of you lucky ladies able to either try on or purchase the black satin zig zag robe in the store? The only size available on line is an XS or M. I'm torn on which size to order as I'm normally a S. TIA! =)


----------



## La Comtesse

chuggie said:


> I don't know how in the world I got through. I'd been trying since 7am local time today and throughout the day when I had a break. It was the first time I was able to add items to my cart and I didn't waste time - I immediately checked out before the site went down again. As a matter of fact, the darn thing looks like it's on the fritz again!


 
I've been  up all night (I am ashamed to say) and I placed orders, had some confusion, and would have  even cancelled orders if I could have gotten in to do that.  But I still need to order items that I assume will be gone.  The online frenzy sounds as bad (or worse) than those who were lucky enough to get anything at their stores.


----------



## boxermomof2

I really like how the knit dresses have a lining, very nice quality.


----------



## NCC1701D

Lindsay_Levin said:


> After looking through eBay, I also saw that the blanket is probably the most sought-after item. Incredible! I didn't find 1 in my local store. You're so lucky you got 1! Are you going to keep it? Or hawk it?    Seriously, you could probably make a little off of it...



I'm snuggled up under it right now.  I love it, plus I can't stoop to the level of the eBay resellers, I just won't.


----------



## pointie

roussel said:


> That green and purple v-neck sweater I got an M but I find it a bit tight compared to the others, maybe because the material is that not-so-stretchy knit.  Does anyone else find this true? I ordered the Large in the green and also the pink online just in case.  The rest of the stuff I fit the M just fine.



oooh great.  I was hoping it wasn't too big.


----------



## iluvmybags

roussel said:


> ^ I bought all three. 2 & 3 I bought from the store and I tried an M in both which fit me perfectly.  I love them both.  The material of the tshirt is jersey so it looks really nice worn.  The blue zigzag dress has a lining and also fits nicely. The #1 I ordered online and got a M and hopefully fits too.





ChenChen said:


> I bought the short-sleeve blue knit dress and sized up to a Medium (I'm usually a Small in Target brands), not because of sizing issues but because the dress is pretty short.  If you're petite though, I think your regular size should be fine.  There's a chemise/lining attached underneath so it's not see-through, and I was really impressed with the quality for the price! As for the black & white shirt, I passed since I wasn't a huge fan of the material and was really looking for more knit-type wear.  It's really cute IRL though!  Hope this helps!


thanks for the info and your thoughts -- 
I did end up ordering the Multi-Color (Blue) Zig-Zag dress, altho I think I may end up returning it -- I don't do well with dresses that have attached slips (I'm busty and hippy and can never get the fit right -- the slip almost always ends up fitting smaller than the dress)  I"ll have to try it on when it gets here -- the more I look at the space-dye dress I think I may pass on that too -- it's long sleeves, and I like short sleeve dresses that I can wear a sweater with since it gets hot in the office during the winter

I also ended up ordering the maxi dress one size down from what I ordered earlier, just in case 


I also have one more question -- anyone buy (or try on) the long pleated black skirt?


----------



## surlygirl

iluvmybags said:


> Just curious whether anyone bought ---
> 
> 1.  The black & white "space-dye" dress?
> 2.  Short Sleeve Knit Dress -- Blue Zig-Zag?
> 3.  The Black & White Zig-Zag Printed Tshirt?
> 
> 
> Anyone who bought or tried on the above, could you share your thoughts?
> Been going back and forth on these 3 items all day -- TIA!



I purchased the black & white space-dye dress. I got my usual size and just tried it on over my t-shirt and khakis. I think the quality is nice. it's really soft & will look nice with boots and/or tights for the fall and winter.

I saw the short sleeve knit dress, but didn't get it because I thought it was a bit too short. It did look cute on the gals that were trying it on!

Overall, I loved the dresses the most out of the clothing pieces. The knits felt so much better than I expected.

I was finally able to get past that darn stuffed dog and place an order. I think I'm done. No, I am done!


----------



## Swanky

titania029 said:


> Swanky, did you think the duvet was good quality?  I went to three Targets, and none of them had it.  I saw the sticker
> on the shelf, but I don't think any of these Targets got them in.


Seemed good, I didn't open it though. It was smooth and not flimsy. 



iluvmybags said:


> Just curious whether anyone bought ---
> 
> 1.  The black & white "space-dye" dress?
> 2.  Short Sleeve Knit Dress -- Blue Zig-Zag?
> 3.  The Black & White Zig-Zag Printed Tshirt?
> 
> 
> Anyone who bought or tried on the above, could you share your thoughts?
> Been going back and forth on these 3 items all day -- TIA!



I got the tee. It fit TTS IMO. I'm a small everywhere but chest and med fit well.


----------



## ChenChen

NCC1701D said:


> I'm snuggled up under it right now.  I love it, plus I can't stoop to the level of the eBay resellers, I just won't.



Congrats and enjoy!  I'm so jelly - there weren't any at my local store!


----------



## xlovely

Jollyberry78 said:


> Any of you lucky ladies able to either try on or purchase the black satin zig zag robe in the store? The only size available on line is an XS or M. I'm torn on which size to order as I'm normally a S. TIA! =)



I bought the robe today, the one I bought's size is actually a XS/S, then there's a M, L, and XL
I'm usually between sizes xs and s and it fits me fine, a little big even


----------



## NCC1701D

ChenChen said:


> Congrats and enjoy!  I'm so jelly - there weren't any at my local store!



Aw thanks. I know the only reason I got one is that when the store opened, all the other women who were waiting (a dozen or so) went to clothing so I made a beeline for bedding. I was the first to bedding and there were only three throws. I know I missed out on some of the clothes so that's kind of the trade-off I made to get the throw and the serving bowl.

Re: the green and purple sweater, I agree it runs a little small. I usually take a M but they only had L and it fits well, maybe just a tiny bit loose but M would probably be too tight.


----------



## Gurzzy

I can't believe how much of it is on ebay and the prices they are charging!!


----------



## betty.lee

here's my haul from the store this morning.  i ended up putting a lot of the clothes back.  the little black and white cardi was so cute but i went way over budget as it is.  i really wanted the martini shaker, and wine glasses but there were only a few and i gave them to my client since he drinks more than me.

i had one casualty. the cashier packed all my frames in between my hand towels and when i took the towel out, one fell and broke  so sad.

the shelves were pretty much empty by the time we left.  there were no towels by the time we got there.  

i had 3 of those baby throws in my cart but i gave one to a friend and at the last minute put the other one back, i should have just got it, now i wish i had oe to give someone.  

although i really liked the duvet set and thought it was pretty good quality, it doesn't really match my decor so i'll probably return it.  you won't see me hawking this on ebay.

it's really sad that a lot of people just went purely for the benefit of marking it up on ebay.  a lot of people are going to miss out or have to pay crazy mark up.  makes me really angry actually.


----------



## boxermomof2

roussel said:


> ^ I bought all three. 2 & 3 I bought from the store and I tried an M in both which fit me perfectly.  I love them both.  The material of the tshirt is jersey so it looks really nice worn.  The blue zigzag dress has a lining and also fits nicely. The #1 I ordered online and got a M and hopefully fits too.
> 
> Blue zigzag dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black sweater dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the b/w tshirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neckties for the hubby




You look fantastic!!

That's not the blue zig zag I saw today. My store had a blue/white zig zag.  I love the yellow with the blue! 
Okay, so now that is on my wish list if/when Target.com restocks.


----------



## betty.lee

Gurzzy said:


> I can't believe how much of it is on ebay and the prices they are charging!!



i know it makes me soo mad.  i really hope some of you lovely ladies were able to get what you wanted today.  there was this guy there just hoarding everything today and he was on the phone with someone and i just knew he was just buying this stuff to sell.

i hope no one is tempted to pay those kinds of prices and they have to take a loss on the stuff.


----------



## pointie

OOOOh the towels!! I have regular Missoni towels.  they are fantastic.


----------



## titania029

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Seemed good, I didn't open it though. It was smooth and not flimsy.



Thanks!

Here is my small haul, not too bad.  The Target employees at the one nearest to my house were really nice!  They voluntarily looked up stuff for me, and didn't mind my skulking about while they packed .  I think I'll send in some compliments.


----------



## Jollyberry78

xlovely said:


> I bought the robe today, the one I bought's size is actually a XS/S, then there's a M, L, and XL
> I'm usually between sizes xs and s and it fits me fine, a little big even



Thank you very much xlovely! Now if I can only log back into the Target to order it. Argh.


----------



## boxermomof2

iluvmybags said:


> thanks for the info and your thoughts --
> I did end up ordering the Multi-Color (Blue) Zig-Zag dress, altho I think I may end up returning it -- I don't do well with dresses that have attached slips (I'm busty and hippy and can never get the fit right -- the slip almost always ends up fitting smaller than the dress)



The slip can be easily removed. It's attached by the cami straps at the top.


----------



## surlygirl

*roussel*!!! everything looks so amazing on you. you always get the best pieces from the target collaborations. can't wait to see which shoes you pair with everything!

i did get that same black sleeveless dress you posted. i really like it! i may even wear it tomorrow with a trench coat and my altadamas since it's still pretty nice outside. i think your M space dress will fit perfectly. it's so comfy --- you're going to love it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I wanted the blanket so bad, my niece lives in alabama and was able to find it for me.


----------



## betty.lee

pointie said:


> OOOOh the towels!! I have regular Missoni towels.  they are fantastic.



ooh, where do they sell those? the only place to get decent towels here is at macys and i've never seen them there.


----------



## nancypants

so ANNOYED!!!was at the west hollywood target and there was a man with a cart full of shoes. then i saw him again leaving the parking lot of another target! so angry .. he's just out to make money on these..


----------



## betty.lee

talldrnkofwater said:


> I wanted the blanket so bad, my niece lives in alabama and was able to find it for me.



oh i'm so glad..are you talking about the baby one or the regular throw.  i love the baby one because it's just big enough to pack up in your bag and use as a lap blanket.


----------



## betty.lee

nancypants said:


> so ANNOYED!!!was at the west hollywood target and there was a man with a cart full of shoes. then i saw him again leaving the parking lot of another target! so angry .. he's just out to make money on these..



i know, it's horrible, i wanted to knock that guy over that was hoarding all this stuff.  haha.


----------



## cbtg818

I went back at 1pm to check out the home goods, womens clothes and accessories were ALL GONE, no surprise now though. Pillows gone too 
wish i had thought to get luggage, i did get

Black/white shower curtain that DH wanted for his bath (while looking over my shoulder when i checked out the lookbook "oooo get me that!" lol although my attempts to get him in a scarf and sweater were a big fail)

coffee mugs- great quality

Still bummed no baby boy stuff, seriously just make it blue shades geez


----------



## roussel

I also like this outfit on Margherita so I bought the top and skirt.  Skirt is on the short side though so I dunno.  As for the top, the sleeves are also fitted and same as the material of the green/purple v-neck so it emphasizes my thick arms.








BTW, what does everyone think of the poncho?  I got the brown but I am not sure if I'll keep.  I think it'll look nice with jeans.


----------



## gmel

betty.lee said:


> there was this guy there just hoarding everything today and he was on the phone with someone and i just knew he was just buying this stuff to sell.
> 
> i hope no one is tempted to pay those kinds of prices and they have to take a loss on the stuff.





My DH did me the favor of going to Target for me.  He must have looked similar to what you saw...because he certainly kept calling and texting pics...lol

.....Solely for Personal use.....


----------



## floral_kitty

Gurzzy said:


> I can't believe how much of it is on ebay and the prices they are charging!!



Yes, the idea of this really chaps my bottom!


----------



## surlygirl

@roussel ^^^ I was on the fence with the poncho thing. I managed to grab the black one and was promptly stalked for it the entire time I was in the store! I liked it, but I felt like it would need to be belted and styled up. it felt fussy ... like you would be constantly re-positioning it. idk, probably should have kept it, but I'll make do with my dresses, shoes and pencils!


----------



## xlovely

roussel said:


> I also like this outfit on Margherita so I bought the top and skirt.  Skirt is on the short side though so I dunno.  As for the top, the sleeves are also fitted and same as the material of the green/purple v-neck so it emphasizes my thick arms.
> 
> 
> BTW, what does everyone think of the poncho?  I got the brown but I am not sure if I'll keep.  I think it'll look nice with jeans.



I got both ponchos but I'm going to return both. If I end up deciding to keep one it will be the brown one. I don't think I'll get enough wear out of it even though it is pretty


----------



## iluvmybags

roussel said:


> Here is what I got from the store and online:
> brown Umbrella
> pink Flats
> blue necktie
> gold/brown necktie
> brown mens cardigan sweater
> black zigzag sleeveless sweater dress
> brown zigzag sleeveless sweater
> blue zigzag short-sleeve sweater dress
> pink stripe short-sleeve sweater dress
> black/white long-sleeve sweater dress
> blue sweater coat
> brown sweater coat
> pink zigzag cardigan
> blue zigzag cardigan
> gold space dye sleeveless sweater
> gold space dye cardigan
> *black cardigan*
> brown poncho
> pink floral long-sleeve top
> *black maxi skirt*
> *blue maxi sweater dress*
> black zigzag  jersey tee
> pink v-neck sweater
> brown serving tray
> brown 3-pc puzzle trays
> pink onesie (gift)
> blue sweater skirt (maybe)
> blue floral chiffon v-neck sweater (maybe)
> green v-neck sweater (I think I need a bigger size)


wow -- you got so much!! I envy you that you were able to get what you wanted in the perfect size!  

 I see you got the black maxi skirt -- what are your thoughts?  I noticed it's 100% polyester and I was trying to decide whether or not I thought it was worth the $50 -- it's not noticeably Missoni, and I have to wonder if I can't find a nice basic black skirt for less $$

also the Blue Maxi Dress -- I ordered the medium and large 
I'm pretty short (5 feet) -- are these really, really long?
how's the fit throughout the body?

I'd love to see pics of your haul!


----------



## ChenChen

roussel said:


> BTW, what does everyone think of the poncho?  I got the brown but I am not sure if I'll keep.  I think it'll look nice with jeans.



I'm not a poncho person so I passed, but I saw a lady modeling it in the store and it looked really cute on her!  I say keep!  Or at least don't return it unless you're sure you won't regret it!

Congrats on your purchases - I bought almost all the dresses you got and they're SO cute!  I'm happy I woke up early for this, although DH thought (and still thinks) I'm insane LOL.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

betty.lee said:


> oh i'm so glad..are you talking about the baby one or the regular throw.  i love the baby one because it's just big enough to pack up in your bag and use as a lap blanket.




I'm sorry, the throw but I also want the baby blanket.  I'll stalk that in store.


----------



## guccimamma

people were just grabbing stuff of the shelves at my target, i snapped up a sweater for my daughter...then put down a couple that i didn't want. should have kept them, they are selling for 2-3xs value on ebay.

although i gave up selling on ebay a long time ago, too many crazy people.


----------



## La Comtesse

gmel said:


> My DH did me the favor of going to Target for me.  He must have looked similar to what you saw...because he certainly kept calling and texting pics...lol
> 
> .....Solely for Personal use.....


 
That man is a keeper .  Seriously, deserves a gold medal.


----------



## roussel

thanks surly, boxermom!  i can't wait to see your photos too

surly, i feel the same way about the poncho.  i think the poncho needs some extra styling.  it is a nice layering piece but you are correct i may need to re-position every once in a while.

xlovely, i agree the brown one looks better.  i actually had another woman begging me to give her the black one so i did since i really didn't like it.  same goes for me i'm not sure if i'll wear it a lot.

iluv, i may return a couple items but i'm not sure yet.  as usual i got too excited when i was at the store and once i got online i kept adding to my card, lol.  i was only planning on getting a few but i went nuts when i saw the quality of the clothes.  sorry i got the maxi skirt and maxi dress online so i dunno how those fit.  i got both in M based on the clothes i tried in the store.  i really love the black maxi skirt!


thanks chenchen! i woke up today just to be at my local target when it opens, i'm glad i didn't stay up for the online sale.  when i got to work at 10am (yes i went to 2 targets!) i was able to order more online.


----------



## La Comtesse

Is anyone able to check out on the site now?


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^Europeans.  There's no Target in Europe/overseas so you can still mark stuff up things 3x and they can buy it cheaper than Missoni is sold on the racks there.



There's Target in Australia. I was studying abroad there when Stella McCartney did an incredible collection for them exclusively for Target Australia. 

I placed an order around 1:45p. The only thing I really wanted was the flats and they were sold out in my size . 

Target majorly dropped the ball on this. Imagine all the money they're losing from non-Missoni orders because they can't get their website to work??


----------



## titania029

I was able to search online.  It told me that one store near me had limited quantity of the throw, to go not to go...


----------



## chloebagfreak

How much was the Poncho? On Ebay they were 145.00
Also, just wondering how much the blanket was. On Ebay they are over 250.00!!
I'm so sad, I planned on ordering online and the site won't let me go on all day.

Congrats to all of you who managed to get cute stuff!!!


----------



## ChenChen

^^I'd go, but maybe call first and ask if they can hold it for you so you know you won't leave empty-handed?  Good luck!


----------



## kiwishopper

I fell in love with that purple stripped sweater on the first page but of course it's sold out before I could put my finger on the "buy" key :<
I ended up still getting two other colours, I hope I like them and they fit. I will post pictures when they arrive


----------



## chloebagfreak

How are you able to see on their website??? I've been trying all day and just get the dog..staring at me....


----------



## boxermomof2

chloebagfreak said:


> How much was the Poncho? On Ebay they were 145.00



The poncho cost $49.99. I had it in my cart and put it away at the last minute. 
I can't believe people would pay $145!


----------



## juneping

OMG...the site is still down?!....


----------



## chloebagfreak

boxermomof2 said:


> The poncho cost $49.99. I had it in my cart and put it away at the last minute.
> I can't believe people would pay $145!


Wow!! so the throw was probably only 40- 50 also.
Thanks!!


----------



## honey on boost

I went to mine after work and YEP the shelves were completely wiped out.  

I just wanted the flats.


----------



## nancypants

all i want is a blanket....


----------



## icecreamom

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow!! so the throw was probably only 40- 50 also.
> Thanks!!



The throw was 39.99!!


----------



## Gvamty

betty.lee said:


> i know, it's horrible, i wanted to knock that guy over that was hoarding all this stuff.  haha.



If people don't buy from these ebay sellers, then they will stop!


----------



## Mia Bella

sleeveless sweater dress. Fit is 1 size big.






my prize piece!!! the cutest ballet flats ever so I bought 2. I finally found them at a 3rd target. whew. 
I wear an 8.5 in flats and bought these in an 8 and the fit is perfect. I tried the 9s and they were HUGE.





another sweater dress. also wearing the flats. Dress fit is 1 size big. 





silky pajama shorts - TTS fit





silky pajama pants - TTS fit


----------



## Mia Bella

sweater skirt - Fit is 1 size big
Also comes in a peach, pink, yellow, brown variety





makeup bag





wooden heeled, suede shoes. Very comfy. Fit is TTS.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ooh, the flats are PJs are so cute! Anyone in the LA area been to the Target in Glendale? And no, the website is still not back


----------



## saira1214

I actually woke up today around 6:40 CST and got online and was able to order with no problem.  I went to a store in an area I thought no one would go to around 1:00 p.m. and everything, I mean, everything was sold out! What irritated me was that the shelving was replaced with the Mossimo brand, leading me to display, but then getting disappointed when I realized.  There were also a few people that were in groups that must have been hoarding stuff because they said that there was a lot more just an hour before.

I was able to get online again around 1:30 p.m. and there was still a bunch of stuff in stock.  I didn't want to be a hoarder so I didn't order anything more.  

The following was my first order:

Blue zig zag Cardi
Black sleeveless dress
Light Blue Floral shirt
Brown Chiffon Sweater
Mixed Chiffon and zig zag sweater
Black and White t-shirt
gold dyed sleeveless sweater
Silk robe

I was unsure about the Poncho and am glad I didn't get it.  I also kind of wanted the velor shorts and the black maxi skirt.  I wish I would have gotten an infinity scarf though! Maybe there will be some more stock tomorrow.


----------



## Suzie

NYYankeeGrl said:


> There's Target in Australia. I was studying abroad there when Stella McCartney did an incredible collection for them exclusively for Target Australia.
> 
> I placed an order around 1:45p. The only thing I really wanted was the flats and they were sold out in my size .
> 
> Target majorly dropped the ball on this. Imagine all the money they're losing from non-Missoni orders because they can't get their website to work??


 
I doubt that we will get the Missoni collections as there has been no mention of it coming here and we only got the Stella McCartney collaboration. We also had a Jenny Kee homewear collection (although overseas people probably would not know who she is).


----------



## flugangst

iluvmybags said:


> I also have one more question -- anyone buy (or try on) the long pleated black skirt?



I'm pretty sure that one's an online exclusive.  I didn't see any at any of the stores I went to today.


----------



## surlygirl

great haul, *Mia*! seeing those pajama pants on makes me wish I hadn't overlooked them in the store. I thought the suede pumps were adorable, too.


----------



## xlovely

What do you guys think about the black/white 21" luggage? I bought it for some light traveling usage but my mom said it's really ugly  which is completely opposite from what I thought!


----------



## CoutureMe06

I'm on the mobile site but each time I try to get the Duvet set in my cart, it says your cart is empty. Help please?

I'm looking back to see if anyone posted this. TIA


----------



## jc0812

Thanks for the pics Mia Bella!  Everything looks so cute on you!  I got the suede pumps too online...glad to hear they are TTS.


----------



## nancypants

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ooh, the flats are PJs are so cute! Anyone in the LA area been to the Target in Glendale? And no, the website is still not back



i went to weho and to the one in the "hood" on la cienga and rodeo. they had NOTHING. i doubt glendale has anything....


----------



## chloebagfreak

nancypants said:


> all i want is a blanket....



Me too!!! I wanted the large reversible one! It is 250.00 on Fleabay!!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

nancypants said:


> i went to weho and to the one in the "hood" on la cienga and rodeo. they had NOTHING. i doubt glendale has anything....



Ah shoot  And the website is STILL down!  I'm determined not to hit evilbay for this though!


----------



## DC-Cutie

xlovely said:


> What do you guys think about the black/white 21" luggage? I bought it for some light traveling usage but my mom said it's really ugly  which is completely opposite from what I thought!



I agree with Mom, I think it's ugly, too.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Mia Bella said:


> sweater skirt - Fit is 1 size big
> Also comes in a peach, pink, yellow, brown variety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makeup bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wooden heeled, suede shoes. Very comfy. Fit is TTS.


Thanks for the pics!! Everything looks amazing on you


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> sweater skirt - Fit is 1 size big
> Also comes in a peach, pink, yellow, brown variety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makeup bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wooden heeled, suede shoes. Very comfy. Fit is TTS.



looking great as usual. but i do love the shoes you picked.


----------



## nancypants

just gotta wait for them to restock i guess???


----------



## xlovely

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree with Mom, I think it's ugly, too.



Ahahaha sighh..


----------



## nancypants

it might be ugly but you'll always know that it's your bag, unlike the 3456789 black bags out there...


----------



## bfali

*Babydoll Chanel*- my friend was at glendale this morning at opening- I think everything was sold within 10 minutes or so...she was only able to grab a few housewares items & no clothes!


----------



## roussel

Mia Bella everything looks great on you! Those pajama pants and shorts look so cute on.  

xlovely, I was carefully inspecting the b/w luggage and while I really love the pattern (I like it more than the brown), I find the quality is not that good.  Well maybe I'm just trying to think I could get a better made luggage for the same price. But then I think that people will recognize that Missoni print, then I guess the price is right.  I was tempted to buy it but then I also want to buy the matching smaller bag in the same print, so I passed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Mia Bella* - you look so cute.


----------



## iluvmybags

roussel said:


> thanks surly, boxermom!  i can't wait to see your photos too
> 
> surly, i feel the same way about the poncho.  i think the poncho needs some extra styling.  it is a nice layering piece but you are correct i may need to re-position every once in a while.
> 
> xlovely, i agree the brown one looks better.  i actually had another woman begging me to give her the black one so i did since i really didn't like it.  same goes for me i'm not sure if i'll wear it a lot.
> 
> iluv, i may return a couple items but i'm not sure yet.  as usual i got too excited when i was at the store and once i got online i kept adding to my card, lol.  i was only planning on getting a few but i went nuts when i saw the quality of the clothes.  sorry i got the maxi skirt and maxi dress online so i dunno how those fit.  i got both in M based on the clothes i tried in the store.  i really love the black maxi skirt!
> 
> 
> thanks chenchen! i woke up today just to be at my local target when it opens, i'm glad i didn't stay up for the online sale.  when i got to work at 10am (yes i went to 2 targets!) i was able to order more online.


IKWYM re: buying too much!
but as fast as its selling, it makes more sense to buy now and return later once you have time to think about it -- I ended up getting the maxi skirt!! your enthusiasm  helped me to decide!!  I can always return it if the quality isn't up to what I'd like it to be (or if it's too long)  I also bought a second pair of shoes -- I haven't read any comments about the shoe sizing or how they fit and I was nervous, so while they were still available, I ordered one size larger than what I originally ordered, so hopefully I'll get it right with one of them!!

I think I'm done -- I'm crossing my fingers that I got sizes right and that the items I bought fit me -- I'm also hoping that one more dress is either restocked in the stores or appears online (like the suede pumps did!) -- it's the only thing I really, really wanted but missed out on due to the website crashing (it was on my cart, in my size this am)


----------



## DC-Cutie

nancypants said:


> just gotta wait for them to restock i guess???



and that's the tricky part.  They can restock at anytime during the week, it's like rolling dice!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I styled up the poncho with a pair of Minnie's from J. Crew a longsleeve tee and an obi belt to give it some shape.  Looked 'ok', I still have to work with it some more.


----------



## surlygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> I styled up the poncho with a pair of Minnie's from J. Crew a longsleeve tee and an obi belt to give it some shape.  Looked 'ok', I still have to work with it some more.



if anyone can style it up, it's you, *Cutie*! I could only think about a solid turtleneck with the same color leggings.


----------



## flugangst

Phoenix-area: I hit up the Target down the street from me about 7:55 this morning -- I was the first person there, and the only one there for Missoni.  Unfortunately, that store had very little in the way of clothing (3 racks in total for all the mens, womens, and kids stuff!), and since that was what I was primarily interested in, I bailed and went to another Target.

Same story at that one -- very few racks, very few shoppers, and mostly the same stuff as the first one.

Being a woman on a mission, then I hit up a Super Target a couple miles away.  That one had much more variety, but also the dreaded ebay hoarders.  It was starting to get picked over.  Got the blue zigzag dress and black front-panel dress at this one, though!

Well, my route home from Super Target just happened to pass by another Target... that was great!  Although it was a smaller store, it had a good variety of stuff in most sizes.  Picked up the black front-panel dress in a smaller size (first one gapped a little in the armpit) and a mug.  Checked out the luggage, wasn't impressed.  The zippers didn't seem very durable, and the print wasn't so vibrant in person.  In fact, most of the luggage and cosmetic items were a big disappointment to me.  Was tempted by the striped towels, but again it seemed like the quality might not hold up in the long run, so I passed.

...and then I heard about the prep bowl set, and went back to the first Target -- yay, in stock!  So I got those.  

I actually don't think that any of the Targets I stopped at got ANY dishes in (yet?).  They all had the display, and the same items in their displays (serving bowl/plate, 3 piece trapezoid serving set, plastic tumblers, mugs), but no evidence of any dishes and I didn't see any in hoarders' carts.

Will stop back in the next few days to return one of the dresses, and check to see if they have dishes in, or the martini shaker... but then I am DONE.   No more looking!  I swear!


----------



## poppers986

Don't worry the sizing is normal.




iluvmybags said:


> IKWYM re: buying too much!
> but as fast as its selling, it makes more sense to buy now and return later once you have time to think about it -- I ended up getting the maxi skirt!! your enthusiasm  helped me to decide!!  I can always return it if the quality isn't up to what I'd like it to be (or if it's too long)  I also bought a second pair of shoes -- I haven't read any comments about the shoe sizing or how they fit and I was nervous, so while they were still available, I ordered one size larger than what I originally ordered, so hopefully I'll get it right with one of them!!
> 
> I think I'm done -- I'm crossing my fingers that I got sizes right and that the items I bought fit me -- I'm also hoping that one more dress is either restocked in the stores or appears online (like the suede pumps did!) -- it's the only thing I really, really wanted but missed out on due to the website crashing (it was on my cart, in my size this am)


----------



## roussel

^ that sounds like a great outfit.  i'm thinking if which will be better a thick or skinny belt.  
ooh i saw a video of how they styled using missoni stuff here.  i like how she styled the maxi dress   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJfmUmOjQTM


----------



## iluvmybags

Mia Bella said:


> wooden heeled, suede shoes. Very comfy. Fit is TTS.




 thank you for the pic of the pumps -- now I'm really excited!
they were out of stock this am, but they magically appeared about an hour ago, so I ordered two pair -- an 8.5 (my normal size) and a 9!!  can't wait to get them (I also had to order that same sleeveless sweater dress in a medium when I'm normally a large becuz the Lg was sold out -- if it runs as big as you say it does, the medium should fit!!)


----------



## betty.lee

gmel said:


> My DH did me the favor of going to Target for me.  He must have looked similar to what you saw...because he certainly kept calling and texting pics...lol
> 
> .....Solely for Personal use.....


and that's totally fine but this guy was blocking the door when we were trying to get in..and then he immediately was talking to someone about how much they could sell for and what not.  

i hope your DH was able to get what you wanted.


----------



## saira1214

The pajama pants are so cute! I should try and get a pair.  I really want the shoes now. I would be interested in more reviews.


----------



## BellaShoes

Just popping in to say this is the craziest thing I have ever experienced!

I was able to grab a couple pieces online but as for in store, all of Nor Cal is sold out... everywhere! And the women still lurking in the aisles are MEAN! I braved the store nearest my work and will just say, tucked my new Celine tote in tight under my arm (like a football) and ran out!

Love all the pics ladies! Hopefully my two pieces are fab!


----------



## KittyKat65

I have to ask: why didn't Target impose a limit on the number of items one person can buy?  I was talking to 3 strangers at my local Target and we managed to get everything we wanted clothing-wise, but when it came to homewares the supplies were limited.  One of the sales associates said that 2 men came in at exactly 8am and piled all the plates and cups into carts and bought them.  That just seems unfair.  Clearly they weren't buying them for personal use.  For limited items I would think a limit would be mandatory.  I had plenty of opportunity to buy luggage and totes, but I left them in the hope that some woman who was stuck at work or getting her kids off to school might be able to come in and pay retail for an item she really wanted.  These were great items and the only people who are benefitting are not the people who actually want to own and love them, but the greedy people out to make a buck.

ETA:  I got the opportunity to meet some amazing ladies at the store and we were all laughing at how we thought that we would be the only ones in Round Rock, Texas, who cared about it.  Wrong!  But it was fun running around the store with these gals and holding stuff up and saying yay or nay.


----------



## CoutureMe06

If you are having problems adding things to your cart, it may be sold out. That's what the Target Style twitter page is saying. I'm so over this!

I'm going back tomorrow and that's it.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Just got back from my local target and they had a good assortment.  Didn't get anything for myself. Wanted a scarf but those were gone.  Picked up a few things for my infant and waiting on my online order for my toddler.  Wanted a throw and a few towels but don't think my target got those in.  There was only two racks of clothes.  I really wanted a swim suit, wonder if some locations didn't get the full line.


----------



## ChanelChap

I got quite fortunate with this collaboration.

By dumb luck I was able to leave classes at around 11 a.m. in order to go to a dermatoligist appointment. To my surprise, my dermatologist called in sick today and they called my home when I was in class. I was a little disgruntled because I scheduled the appointment three months ago but, luckily, the doctor's office was only two minutes away from my school. My school is about four minutes away from a Target. 

So I decided to see if my luck would turn around and drove down to Target. I walked in the doors to see, lo and behold, Missoni! Only a little of the womenswear had been picked over and there seemed to be at least two of every size in most everything. The menswear only had the black cardigan (I REALLY wanted the brown) but it still looked quite nice so I was able to grab the last small. Across from the clothing was a rack dedicated to accessories. I looked through the scarves and found an infinity scarf that looks really chic. I wanted a silk scarf but they felt _really_ cheap and I could not justify paying twenty five dollars for one. Especially when the silk scarves were half the price of the knit cardigan. 

Walking over to the shoes, I saw that no one had purchased any of them!!! I grabbed a pair of rain boots for my sister and looked at the swollen shelves flabbergasted. Every single pair was still there! I still cannot believe that. The knit flats, rain boots, and pumps in every size and color combination. I grabbed one of the cosmetic cases to use for storing pencils and checked out.

I am shocked that no one from my town hoarded everything for eBay. We're an affluent suburb of Chicago and the residents are mostly well-versed in what's what. I did get the chance to talk to three wonderful women who walked in as I was leaving. They told me how the Target on rt. 59, a large store in a very affluent city, was sold out in everything! They were so shocked to see that anything was still available by midday.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Here's what I got: flats & long scarf. I wanted some housewares but didn't see any. Wish I got a throw.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bfali said:


> *Babydoll Chanel*- my friend was at glendale this morning at opening- I think everything was sold within 10 minutes or so...she was only able to grab a few housewares items & no clothes!



Thank you! 

That's annoying the stuff is sold out... Even online (the website is back now) around 50% of the stuff is gone. Are they going to restock or was it just that? 

Ah, well.


----------



## c0uture

I worked all day and I honestly forgot about the collection. I managed to get on five minutes ago though. I ordered two items.. The Fluid Knit Mesh Bikini Bottom and Velour Shorts, the estimated delivery time is Oct. 4 - Oct. 16 because the items are back ordered. Keep your fingers crossed for me guys!


----------



## chuggie

KittyKat65 said:


> I have to ask: why didn't Target impose a limit on the number of items one person can buy?  I was talking to 3 strangers at my local Target and we managed to get everything we wanted clothing-wise, but when it came to homewares the supplies were limited.  One of the sales associates said that 2 men came in at exactly 8am and piled all the plates and cups into carts and bought them.  That just seems unfair.  Clearly they weren't buying them for personal use.  For limited items I would think a limit would be mandatory.  I had plenty of opportunity to buy luggage and totes, but I left them in the hope that some woman who was stuck at work or getting her kids off to school might be able to come in and pay retail for an item she really wanted.  These were great items and the only people who are benefitting are not the people who actually want to own and love them, but the greedy people out to make a buck.
> 
> 
> ETA:  I got the opportunity to meet some amazing ladies at the store and we were all laughing at how we thought that we would be the only ones in Round Rock, Texas, who cared about it.  Wrong!  But it was fun running around the store with these gals and holding stuff up and saying yay or nay.



I just checked out evil-bay and I'm astonished by the quantity and price of the items being offered.  And, there are bids on many of those overpriced items. I agree that Target should consider limiting the quantity purchased online and in store for the limited edition items. I saw a women at my local store that appeared to be buying for reselling purposes.


----------



## Suzzeee

I managed to grab a few things online this morning in between website crashes and then this afternoon I hit up both my local Target stores and there were still some stuff - got the laptop case in b/w, the shawl in the brown print, a huge melamine tray and a couple of the makeup bags and headbands for DD.  If anyone lives in the East Bay in CA (as in SF area) - the Antioch store still has some things -- they had some housewares, lots of the baby/toddler pieces, shoes, more clothing than I thought, lots of the men's stuff, floppy hats, the brown tote bags.  The Pittsburg (CA) store has a lot of baby stuff, some luggage, a lot of cosmetic cases, some candles/notecards and a ton of the shoes - the flats, the pumps, rainboots and tons of the kids shoes!  Oh - they had the laptop cases too - both the b/w and the floral! and a bunch of those sleep masks that are selling for crazy prices on fleabay - they're $9.99 in the store -- they had a bunch of the hair accessories too.  It's like a scavenger hunt across the store for sure!

Oh - both stores had a good selection of the lingerie and that cute robe too!


----------



## ame

I just got off the phone wiht one of our local stores that showed something in stock in a particular size...not only is it not, it was something else, she said that they were told by their district management this was the only shipment they should expect, Target only ordered production of so much, based on sales of prior collections being relatively bleak in many cases, so whats out is out, that's the end.  She said she's been there all day, and they had four employees that had recently started walk out because of the madhouse this created.

This is opposite what I have read about restocking. So I dunno what the truth really is, then again maybe that's their strategy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My parents got the bike for my birthday gift!!!!!  Super excited.  Then I checked evil-bay, bikes are going for 3x the selling price!


----------



## glistenpearls

This is a pic of my loot..all 5 scarves and stroller blanket. My crib sets and decorative pillows are coming.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ame said:


> She said she's been there all day, and they had four employees that had recently started walk out because of the madhouse this created.
> 
> This is opposite what I have read about restocking. So I dunno what the truth really is, then again maybe that's their strategy.



A walk out?  I can't imagine it was that serious.  Heck, most of the items were gone within the hour.  By time they got their bags and walked, the madness would have been over 

I stated earlier, I don't remember stores doing re-stocks during previous collections, so I believe it will be true this time.  However, supplies online seemed to be plentiful.  Like Calypso, for example, you can still find some pieces online.


----------



## chuggie

^^My store (in Texas) said that might get more items, but at the same time the person I spoke with at the store could be ill-informed. It wouldn't surprise me if she had no idea about restocks and just thought that perhaps they'd get another order. I might try tomorrow and find out (or call the store tonight and see if they have further update).


----------



## saligator

I went at 8:15 and it was all gone. There were people with their carts piled high. No one left anything for anyone else at all. It was sickening. I'm sure most of it will end up on Ebay. The site kept crashing but I stuck with it and was able to order the black/white sweater coat, a print coat, the colorful sweater twinset v-neck, and the black and white shirt and vest. No housewares and the scarf I wanted was gone.


----------



## ame

DC-Cutie said:


> A walk out?  I can't imagine it was that serious.  Heck, most of the items were gone within the hour.  By time they got their bags and walked, the madness would have been over
> 
> I stated earlier, I don't remember stores doing re-stocks during previous collections, so I believe it will be true this time.  However, supplies online seemed to be plentiful.  Like Calypso, for example, you can still find some pieces online.


She said it was worse than black friday, all day, even though almost everything was gone in a half hour. People were rude as can be, and she did say their managers enforced limits on quantity and that created some escalations with customers.  I wasn't there, so I don't know what really happened but she made it out like it was a disaster. And Ill be honest, people around here are entitled a-holes expecting Neiman Marcus products at a Walmart Price, so I cannot say I am remotely shocked. 



chuggie said:


> ^^My store (in Texas) said that might get more items, but at the same time the person I spoke with at the store could be ill-informed. It wouldn't surprise me if she had no idea about restocks and just thought that perhaps they'd get another order. I might try tomorrow and find out (or call the store tonight and see if they have further update).


I saw a thing on Racked that said something about restocks coming, but no one knows or will admit when.

I think that once it dies down there will either be a lot of returns instore/online, especially if all these ebayers can't sell off their mass supplies


----------



## floridagal23

This was insane - and I even went to the nyc pop up (giant disaster).

Target definitely had stuff up before 5am on the mobile site, and if you could even grab a few things off of there (only 1 page really came up without problems), you could check out by logging into your account on the regular site at the same time. I was lucky enough to get everything I wanted (with the exception of 2 black pillows, but I didn't decide until much later) and got confirmations at 6:07 and 6:17am. A 5am start time is awful for east OR west coast people. I wonder what they were thinking.


----------



## iluvmybags

Wow -- the story made CNN!!









> Talk about an overwhelming response.
> 
> The much-anticipated launch of a new collaborative line between Italian designer Missoni and Target caused the megaretailer's website to crash several times Tuesday.
> 
> "Target.com is seeing greater item demand than we do on a typical Black Friday ,and the excitement for this limited-time designer collection is unprecedented," the store said in a statement. "We are slowly bringing the site back online to ensure we can provide a positive shopping experience to our guests."
> 
> Between 7:47 a.m. ET and 8 a.m., the Target.com homepage was completely down with a connection timeout error, according to AlertSite, a web performance monitoring business that has been watching the homepage every five minutes. Since 11:37 a.m., the homepage has been displaying a courtesy page of the Target dog letting visitors know the site was overloaded. At 7:35 p.m., the Target dog was issuing the same greeting.
> 
> "We are suddenly extremely popular," the page says.
> 
> The fervor wasn't only online. At stores nationwide, customers eager to grab up the colorful zigzag designs began lining up hours before opening. Stores reported selling out of stock within hours as shoppers grabbed up clothing and housewares at deeply discounted prices.
> 
> A full-priced knit scarf by the iconic Italian designer runs from $175 to $200 on department store websites. The Missoni for Target collection ranges from $2.99 to $599.99, with most items less than $40, according to the store.
> 
> The reaction comes amid considerable buzz leading up to the public debut of the collaboration. A private launch event on Wednesday at New York's Time Square was reportedly described as a "madhouse," with celebs such as Emma Roberts, Camilla Belle and Rachel Zoe in attendance.
> 
> Actress Jessica Alba tweeted that she "dreamt about the Missoni 4 Target bike last night" and that she hoped her husband was "going to get it 4 me?!?" Singer Jessica Simpson retweeted Alba, saying that she wanted the bike too: "So cute!"
> 
> Target has collaborated with other designers before, from Isaac Mizrahi to Jean Paul Gaultier, but none to this effect. The collection was scheduled to be available from September 13 through October 22 at Target stores and Target.com. It was unclear how Tuesday's activity would affect future sales.


source: http://www.cnn.com/2011/09/13/living/missoni-for-target-line-creates-black-friday-like-demand/


----------



## angel2434

I went to Target after work today specifically to look for one of the zigzag print skirts and a pair of flats. Of course the womens section was basically almost cleared and the only shoes I saw were kids rain boots, but as I was walking out I saw that the kids section was still fully stocked! I am relatively petite at 5'3 but generally dont like shopping in the kids section. I am an adult and should wear adult clothes . But desperate times call for desperate measures, and there happened to be a pretty cute sweater skirt and cardi. I think this line must run big, because they fit almost perfectly and the cardi was even a little big. 

Moral of the story, if you are petite, consider looking through the missoni kids collection! Some are around the same styles as the womens, but $15 cheaper too . I'm definitely keeping the skirt, not sure about the sweater...it may be too bright for me.


----------



## La Comtesse

glistenpearls said:


> This is a pic of my loot..all 5 scarves and stroller blanket. My crib sets and decorative pillows are coming.


 
Oh, those baby items are adorable!  That was the problem with the collection.  I didn't get to even see a glance of everything before placing my orders.  And with the site constantly crashing, I couldn't get what I wanted either.

It's amazing how different people had such different experiences.  I got word from relatives (who foolishly arrived at the stores after 9:00) that nothing was left in any area stores.  Now people are posting they had a lot of stock available into the afternoon in some areas.  And the pictures posted of stock shelves had items that were either completely gone by 9 am in my area or were never in stock.


----------



## NANI1972

icecreamom said:


> Girl you need to have my phone #, had I known that I would've got your things too! I'm going to Ft. Lauderdale next week


Hehe, I'm an hour away from Lauderdale! Thanks so much for the offer. We do need to exchange numbers tho, are you interested in the versace collection coming up from H&M?


----------



## grace7

i went back to the store this afternoon to return one sweater (i purchased an xs & s in the zig zag sweater and decided to keep the small) and there was a fair amount of items left. i would say about 50% of womens clothing still there, several plates, cups and bowls and some bedding. there was never a lot of bedding in the store but what came in is still there. the girls clothing looks like it was never touched (except by me!!) and there are even a few shoes and rain boots left. i was really surprised...i thought it would be cleared out!!

i did buy a few more things. the mens black/white sweater in a size small. it is really cute on! i wear a size small or size 6 on top usually and this fits a little roomy but comfy. and a few pair of really cute socks!

i am keeping my fingers crossed for my online order to come through!


----------



## grace7

angel2434 said:


> I went to Target after work today specifically to look for one of the zigzag print skirts and a pair of flats. Of course the womens section was basically almost cleared and the only shoes I saw were kids rain boots, but as I was walking out I saw that the kids section was still fully stocked! I am relatively petite at 5'3 but generally dont like shopping in the kids section. I am an adult and should wear adult clothes . But desperate times call for desperate measures, and there happened to be a pretty cute sweater skirt and cardi. I think this line must run big, because they fit almost perfectly and the cardi was even a little big.
> 
> Moral of the story, if you are petite, consider looking through the missoni kids collection! Some are around the same styles as the womens, but $15 cheaper too . I'm definitely keeping the skirt, not sure about the sweater...it may be too bright for me.



the skirt is super cute!!


----------



## miffy

angel2434 said:


> I went to Target after work today specifically to look for one of the zigzag print skirts and a pair of flats. Of course the womens section was basically almost cleared and the only shoes I saw were kids rain boots, but as I was walking out I saw that the kids section was still fully stocked! I am relatively petite at 5'3 but generally dont like shopping in the kids section. I am an adult and should wear adult clothes . But desperate times call for desperate measures, and there happened to be a pretty cute sweater skirt and cardi. I think this line must run big, because they fit almost perfectly and the cardi was even a little big.
> 
> Moral of the story, if you are petite, consider looking through the missoni kids collection! Some are around the same styles as the womens, but $15 cheaper too . I'm definitely keeping the skirt, not sure about the sweater...it may be too bright for me.



The skirt looks super cute on you! I ordered a couple of the kids sweaters for myself too. I'm planning to wear them with my high-waist jeans so if they're shorter it will be perfect, kinda like a cropped sweater fit I'm hoping.


----------



## ellek72

I placed an order early this morning before the site crashed. I did get the confirmation email, but when I go to the website it shows that I have no orders. Uh-oh. Maybe I should call.


----------



## novella

Wow I knew that the collection launch would be big but it's still really surprising nonetheless. This fervor reminds me of the H&M capsule collections.

I should have checked out when I had the chance at around 5am. I had some items in my cart but I figured that I should try to see them in person. All of my local Targets are cleaned out (I'm in Chicago). 

Live and learn!


----------



## LVOE__8.7

My mini haul from central Fl 
Cami + headbands 




notepad, bowl, clips, makeup bag




serving tray + platter


----------



## novella

kellybelly8788 said:


> My mini haul from central Fl
> Cami + headbands
> 
> notepad, bowl, clips, makeup bag
> 
> 
> serving tray + platter



Great haul! What does the inside of the makeup bag look like? I tried to look at the pictures online but they weren't working. 



angel2434 said:


> I went to Target after work today specifically to look for one of the zigzag print skirts and a pair of flats. Of course the womens section was basically almost cleared and the only shoes I saw were kids rain boots, but as I was walking out I saw that the kids section was still fully stocked! I am relatively petite at 5'3 but generally dont like shopping in the kids section. I am an adult and should wear adult clothes . But desperate times call for desperate measures, and there happened to be a pretty cute sweater skirt and cardi. I think this line must run big, because they fit almost perfectly and the cardi was even a little big.
> 
> Moral of the story, if you are petite, consider looking through the missoni kids collection! Some are around the same styles as the womens, but $15 cheaper too . I'm definitely keeping the skirt, not sure about the sweater...it may be too bright for me.



This is gorgeous! I may try to find that for myself. What size skirt are you wearing if you don't mind me asking? I'm petite myself so I'm trying to gauge which size to get if/when the target.com site decides to work again. I imagine that L/XL would be best since this is a kids skirt though. TIA!


----------



## redrose000

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> more.  .  .


OMG! the bike, I need it.


----------



## eyegirl2k7

I tried two Targets today:

The one closer to Chicago had barely anything:  I did buy one pair of black zig zag knee socks and one pair of purple knee socks.  Otherwise I saw that they had one purple men's tie, kid's flats, one black hat, and a few rainboots.

My BF was super sweet and bored and drove me out to a Target waaay out in the boonies and there I purchased a pink/purple zig zag medium sized cosmetic bag and the pink/purple ballet flats.  I bought a 7.5 in the ballet flats IMO they are TTS.  I also tried on the suede pumps (sized down to a 7)--I loved these and wanted to buy them but the BF kept insisting I was going to break an ankle or throw my back out.  I don't have any really high heels LOL.

This target was cleaned out by a group of  resellers a few minutes after I got there--so annoying.

After a bunch of WOOF's I got through to the website and ordered the black and white zig zag tee.  No idea what size though so I got both xs and s.


----------



## LVOE__8.7

*Novella,* hope this helps


----------



## azureartist

Yikes!  Almost 14,000 items on the bay when I do a search for Target Missoni. 
Nothing at my store....one employee said 30 people were lined up before the store opened.

Looks like some cute stuff though. I can't do the Black Friday kind of shopping... it's too too crazy!


----------



## ScarceNot

I went to my local Target at 820 this morning and I have to echo what so many
have said...small town, you'd never know by looking anyone's ever heard of
Missoni, and the brown Missoni racks were picked clean. I thought maybe they
hadn't put everything out yet. I must have gotten there after the scalpers stuffed
their carts high because thankfully I didn't see any.
The last Target collaboration I bought from was Stephen Sprouse, so that tells
you how out of touch I am with the hoarding likelihood of these items.

So at 820 there were the aqua cardigan and the black/brown cardigan based
on two racks and that looked like the extent of the women's display. What
repelled me from both was the lapel area. The aqua one looks so flimsy
with the tiny buttons, and the placket on the black was just so much width of black.
The inside of that cardigan looks great, though. Too bad it's got pockets, it
would look good inside out.

I passed on the hats and women's scarves. Liked the spacedyed long scarf but
not into the infinity shape so passed on that. I did try the velour Charlie Brown
hoodie. It fit fine, but I asked myself if this weren't branded Missoni would I
buy it and the answer was no. Tried the matching pajama pants with the banded
bottom. The fabric was so tissue thin I felt I could easily poke a hole through
the jersey with my finger. Maybe for $20, but not $40.

They actually had both men's cardigans and the scarves. The brown cardigan
looked so cheaply wooly, like a thrift store item. I had the men's black/brown
vertical stripe scarf on my list, but it was so narrow and unsubstantial it
disappointed in person. In shoes, I couldn't decide on the rainboots and was boiling
hot and didn't feel like trying them on. The flats were fabric that looked like it would
have snagged on the first thing I trip over which is not infrequent.

Racing over to housewares, they have a tri-level light wood display that was bare
except for the one rectangular tray I wanted, hiding underneath on the bottom level.
It had a long scrape on it and looked like if I'd found one scrapeless, the paint on it
would have come off after a few raucous parties.

Over to accessories and they had the headbands and barettes. I was drawn to
the zig-zag pair of barettes. I held it in my hand and thought, this looks like it could
be a fake of Missoni. It's such an iconic thing this print, it's been copied so many
times. It was...too familiar, somehow.

I left out my foray into home goods. Somehow I thought there'd be a purple zig-zag
bath towel but I guess there was only a hand size done in that print. There was one
aqua zig zag bath towel sitting there and I regret not picking that up. Around the
corner at the endcap there were some duvet sets I felt were overpriced and then...
what is THAT ROLLED UP THING SITTING ON THAT BOTTOM SHELF!!!!
I got the last throw. We must have gotten three like everyone else and some kind
soul left me the one. I nearly lost my teeth today seeing what's happened to the
price on this thing. It's so fluffy soft and substantally hefty and isn't going anywhere.

I've been trying the website all day too for the tray and towels and the fuschia
cardigan. Had them all in my cart at one time or another, and then WOOF WOOF.
It's been much more fun reading everyone's experiences here, than getting WOOF
WOOF all day long.

I wish everyone re-stock luck, I'm crossing my fingers and toes everyone gets what
they want. If you get lucky, here's a coupon code: TGTDA4FA
Geez, sorry for the length


----------



## angel2434

novella said:


> Great haul! What does the inside of the makeup bag look like? I tried to look at the pictures online but they weren't working.
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous! I may try to find that for myself. *What size skirt are you wearing if you don't mind me asking?* I'm petite myself so I'm trying to gauge which size to get if/when the target.com site decides to work again. I imagine that L/XL would be best since this is a kids skirt though. TIA!



Thanks! I was so excited when it fit! The skirt is a kids size L. For reference, my hips are 33.5 and the L fit without much stretch at all. I also got the purple print zig zag cardi (same as the adult version) in a L. The cardi is a bit short for my tastes, but looks just fine.


----------



## floral_kitty

ellek72 said:


> I placed an order early this morning before the site crashed. I did get the confirmation email, but when I go to the website it shows that I have no orders. Uh-oh. Maybe I should call.



Make sure to hit the "show all orders" button. I had the same thing happen and it only showed two of the three orders I placed and then I discovered that button and 'viola' my third order was there as well. I am looking forward to getting all my fun stuff... I'll have a boat-load to return though.


----------



## grace7

i love seeing all the photos!

i took a few quick photos while trying to decide if i liked everything earlier today, thought i would share with everyone! 

the first pic is the girls sweater in an XL, next is a M, S, and M. i would not necessarily wear the scarf with the sweater but i wanted to try it on!


----------



## saira1214

NYYankeeGrl said:


> There's Target in Australia. I was studying abroad there when Stella McCartney did an incredible collection for them exclusively for Target Australia.
> 
> I placed an order around 1:45p. The only thing I really wanted was the flats and they were sold out in my size .
> 
> Target majorly dropped the ball on this. Imagine all the money they're losing from non-Missoni orders because they can't get their website to work??





grace7 said:


> i love seeing all the photos!
> 
> i took a few quick photos while trying to decide if i liked everything earlier today, thought i would share with everyone!
> 
> the first pic is the girls sweater in an XL, next is a M, S, and M. i would not necessarily wear the scarf with the sweater but i wanted to try it on!



Everything looks great on you! I really love the last sweater! I am so glad I was able to get it (well hopefully my order went through online).


----------



## angel2434

miffy said:


> The skirt looks super cute on you! I ordered a couple of the kids sweaters for myself too. I'm planning to wear them with my high-waist jeans so if they're shorter it will be perfect, kinda like a cropped sweater fit I'm hoping.



Thanks! you should definitely try the sweaters. The kids sizes fit pretty well and then length hits at the lower waist/upper hip area. Here's a fitting room pic of a kids size large on me.


----------



## novella

angel2434 said:


> Thanks! I was so excited when it fit! The skirt is a kids size L. For reference, my hips are 33.5 and the L fit without much stretch at all. I also got the purple print zig zag cardi (same as the adult version) in a L. The cardi is a bit short for my tastes, but looks just fine.



Thanks so much for that information. It's really helpful especially if I don't see the skirt in person. I'm the same height as you so I'm glad to see the length of the skirt. 

I hope it's still on the site so I can snag the kids' L!


----------



## GingerSnap527

How is the website still down?!


----------



## novella

kellybelly8788 said:


> *Novella,* hope this helps



Thanks for taking a picture of the interior. I really appreciate it. Another goody to add to the wish list!


----------



## angel2434

grace7 said:


> i love seeing all the photos!
> 
> i took a few quick photos while trying to decide if i liked everything earlier today, thought i would share with everyone!
> 
> the first pic is the girls sweater in an XL, next is a M, S, and M. i would not necessarily wear the scarf with the sweater but i wanted to try it on!



ooooh those look wonderful on you! I didn't even see any of those items at my store. Congrats on a great haul!


----------



## chuggie

I just tried calling my two local target stores. One said that they expect more shipments, but couldn't/wouldn't say when (buy maybe try next Tuesday). The other said that they expect more shipments in but couldn't tell me for sure what would be coming in other than some of the bikes. The second store did say that they might get more in tomorrow though. We shall see. I just don't know how much investigative work I'm willing to do to find that zig-zag throw.


----------



## Irishgal

Just saw a quick story on the local news showing people at the Target buying *every *Missoni item and telling the news person they were going to sell all of it on Ebay for a profit.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Has anyone called CS to find out if their order went thru? I'm on hold now but when I put in my order# thru the automated service it says it's not valid! But I did receive 2 emails right after I placed my order.


----------



## CoutureMe06

angel2434 said:


> Thanks! you should definitely try the sweaters. The kids sizes fit pretty well and then length hits at the lower waist/upper hip area. Here's a fitting room pic of a kids size large on me.



Thanks for the pic! Very helpful if they ever get more stock


----------



## GingerSnap527

Because of work and working out (didn't give up the gym to go shopping...), I wound up at Target at 8:30 PM. So yeah, left with nothing (anyone surprised?). They had a few thongs, some babydolls, one blue zig-zag skirt (XL) and one broken frame. Most of the Missoni displays had been stocked with Mossimo or other Target brand items. I didn't waste my time asking the employees anything, but I was not the only one there looking for Missoni.

I did overhear a girl asking an employee about the espresso set and he said to go look at the Starbucks....really? LOL, he was clueless!


----------



## Frugalfinds

Sorry for the rant, but I think it is horrible what the ebayers are doing with this line. The major draw of this line is the style for the price.  If they put it on ebay for prices closer to M Missoni, then what is the point?  It just keeps most of us from being able to purchase everything we want.  I did fair better than some, and was able to place an order before the site crashed, but I would still like the option of purchasing other items. I want to do this because Missoni is one of my favorite brands, not to turn a profit.  It is just sad to me.


----------



## angel2434

novella said:


> Thanks so much for that information. It's really helpful especially if I don't see the skirt in person. I'm the same height as you so I'm glad to see the length of the skirt.
> 
> I hope it's still on the site so I can snag the kids' L!



no problem . i hope you're able to get it! The last time the site let me through a few hours ago it was still available in an L.


----------



## floridagal23

I don't know what is going on with the website - I got all of my confirmations this morning before 6:30am. Everything was fine in my account. Then, no orders showed up. Now, 3 of 4 orders show up. If I don't get the last order, no big deal - but I want my early stuff! Hopefully it "stays" in my account.


----------



## Frugalfinds

floridagal23 said:


> I don't know what is going on with the website - I got all of my confirmations this morning before 6:30am. Everything was fine in my account. Then, no orders showed up. Now, 3 of 4 orders show up. If I don't get the last order, no big deal - but I want my early stuff! Hopefully it "stays" in my account.


 
They said on FB that if you got a confirmation then your items are secured. So you should be safe!


----------



## BellaShoes

Whew, got in!

I picked up the Pink V Neck Sweater...







and the green...


----------



## floridagal23

Frugalfinds said:


> They said on FB that if you got a confirmation then your items are secured. So you should be safe!



Thanks, that's what I thought - but then I heard a crazy story of someone whose order got cancelled anyway. I guess we should all just keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## La Comtesse

joyceluvsbags said:


> Has anyone called CS to find out if their order went thru? I'm on hold now but when I put in my order# thru the automated service it says it's not valid! But I did receive 2 emails right after I placed my order.


 
I had to several times today....don't get me started on that.  The first rep we talked to said all the orders after the first had been cancelled.  I tried to reorder what I could.  Then later in the afternoon I called about one specific order, and they told me it looks like all the orders were going through.  I feel sorry for the employees.  I don't know if they can really tell you anything.  My guess is that their system is having the same mysterious disappearances that our accounts are???  I'm just going to wait and see and not bother all those poor people anymore.  But this sure wasn't planned very well imo.  Too much hype.  I hope it was worth it to all involved.


----------



## chantal1922

I managed to pick up this silk scarf and cardi this morning.


----------



## beatlefanmom

Wow- I'm surprised that people had such difficulty finding items, I can't believe that Target didn't know just how popular this line would be!!  I got to my Target around 8:30, and the selection was still really good.  I got several items and then tried to get online to find towel sets.  It took me about 2 hours, but finally I got through and got a couple of sets of the purple rose towels, and the bath mat.  I had to pick my son up at his house, so I stopped by the Target near his house. Found a matching shower curtain.  I feel pretty darned lucky to have found what I did...


----------



## BellaShoes

roussel, do you have a pic of the green v neck?


----------



## onesmallchimera

I went to 3 Targets. I got a sweater dress, some hair accessories, a comforter (I needed one...thanks dogs), and the black sweater with the flower on it. I bought the suede pumps, but I might return them or give them to my sister. Target was pretty picked over when I got there at 6. At least one of my targets is getting a new shipment soon though.


----------



## firstaid

I love those coffee mugs!! How much do they cost?


----------



## BabyDollChic

I need that espresso set! So cute!


----------



## grace7

thanks for the compliments!
i heard from several people at my target that they would be restocking, as well. i hope to get a throw.


----------



## Pursepushin

Bella, how ya doing? Been awhile. I got these too. Of course we're on the same page, except for the shoes (avatar)........but I know you, and THOSE were the SCORE! LOL! 





BellaShoes said:


> Whew, got in!
> 
> I picked up the Pink V Neck Sweater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the green...


----------



## qudz104

i really want that espresso set! im going to go to my target tomorrow.. fingers crossed that they got the missoni stuff i want!!


----------



## beatlefanmom

I think the espresso set was $39.  It came with demitasse spoons.   The mugs were $5.


----------



## iluvmybags

grace7 said:


> i love seeing all the photos!
> 
> i took a few quick photos while trying to decide if i liked everything earlier today, thought i would share with everyone!
> 
> the first pic is the girls sweater in an XL, next is a M, S, and M. i would not necessarily wear the scarf with the sweater but i wanted to try it on!



Love the sweaters S!!
I wanted that hoodie so bad, but it was sold out -- altho I am beginning to wonder if they ever had it in the first place (the pumps were sold out too and around 5 pm I found them available in every size online -- hoping for the same luck with the hoodie!)

I got that same long Navy cardigan (along with the maxi dress) -- it looks great on you!

sadly, I didn't get any scarves -- I didn't like the ones that were in the women's accessories and I didn't know there were more scarves over in the men's section - they were sold out by the time I discovered that

thank you for sharing!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

glistenpearls said:


> This is a pic of my loot..all 5 scarves and stroller blanket. My crib sets and decorative pillows are coming.



Did they make a crib set??  Gotta have one!


----------



## chuggie

For those interested, here's a good article from the NYT about the Missoni line and problems at Target today: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/14/business/demand-at-target-for-fashion-line-crashes-web-site.html

I won't past the whole article, but it did not that Target switched to its own web platform just a few weeks when in the past it had relied on Amazon for back end support.  They keep claiming that they were caught by surprise, but come on, this line has gotten so much attention in the press that I'm not sure what they thought would happen. 

The handling has been a marketing fail for Target (but as I noted earlier, their stock price is up, so investors must think it's a good sign).


----------



## honey on boost

Just as an FYI you can browse target and add things to your cart through the mobile site if you can't get through the regular one. Everything I want is out of stock though!


----------



## sunglow

I was really hoping to get a throw, but no such luck. Most of the things I wanted to see in person were either sold out or weren't stocked at the location I was at. I was still able to snag a few things on my list (umbrella, socks, infinity scarf).


----------



## La Comtesse

^^Yes, attention in the press and all that advertising that they paid for.  This collection was advertised everywhere, major fashion magazines, T.V., all over every blog.  I can't imagine they didn't expect a lot of interest if they put out all those ads.


----------



## firstaid

beatlefanmom said:


> I think the espresso set was $39.  It came with demitasse spoons.   The mugs were $5.



Only $5? I going to go get a bunch, but I have a feeling my local Target is probably sold out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pointie

betty.lee said:


> ooh, where do they sell those? the only place to get decent towels here is at macys and i've never seen them there.



I bought some at Printemps in Paris, and some in the Conran Shop in NYC.  you can find them on line.  more expensive than the Target version, but wow.  so nice. so lux.


----------



## grace7

iluvmybags said:


> Love the sweaters S!!
> I wanted that hoodie so bad, but it was sold out -- altho I am beginning to wonder if they ever had it in the first place (the pumps were sold out too and around 5 pm I found them available in every size online -- hoping for the same luck with the hoodie!)
> 
> I got that same long Navy cardigan (along with the maxi dress) -- it looks great on you!
> 
> sadly, I didn't get any scarves -- I didn't like the ones that were in the women's accessories and I didn't know there were more scarves over in the men's section - they were sold out by the time I discovered that
> 
> thank you for sharing!!



thank you J!!  so glad you found some things...you will love the long navy cardi.
i did not need any scarves (since i have so many from MJ) but that one was just there all by itself. 
hope everything works out for you smoothly from here on out!


----------



## HauteMama

I am surprised at how picked over things were when I made it to Target around noon today. In the area I live, no one usually cares a thing about any of Target's designer collaborations, so it must have be resellers. I still could have purchased a lot, but I wasn't terribly fond of most of it. Had I been able to find other cardigans, I definitely would have bought those, though. But our Target was so mixed up that they had all the apparel together, so girls sizes were mixed in with adult sizes, and lingerie items were displayed with clothing. 

What I did buy was the gold zigzag cardigan and a glass platter with the stand. I also bought a dress, a skirt and leggings for my little girl. 

They still had the bedding items and some glasses and a few dishes, but they were plastic and I didn't like them much. Really, it was amazing how fast this line went!


----------



## pointie

I am shocked at the ebay prices that are being asked.... the Target towels are going for the same price as the regular high-end Missoni towels.  ridiculous!

for real:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MISSONI-HOM...oom_Towels_and_Washcloths&hash=item53e8e70818


----------



## saligator

Ok, I just got off the phone with Target because I was charged for shipping on the online order and needed to get that taken care of.

I asked about whether or not an acknowledgment was a confirmation.

He said, "NO"

Whether or not you will get what you ordered online will only be determined by the shipping department--if its in stock when your order gets to the shipping department.

In other words, as someone else said earlier, its an order without confirmation.

First there is an acknowledgement, 

THEN

there is a shipping match up

THEN if they have it by the time your request gets there

They ship and send a confirmation

Otherwise, they just refund your money and its all for naught.

So, we'll see what we get. I hope I at least get the sets of things and not one size in one thing and one in another. 

Nervous now....


----------



## Ladyinpink1908

pointie said:


> I am shocked at the ebay prices that are being asked.... the Target towels are going for the same price as the regular high-end Missoni towels.  ridiculous!
> 
> for real:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MISSONI-HOM...oom_Towels_and_Washcloths&hash=item53e8e70818




AGREED!!!  I posted quite a few items on eBay but started bids at $5 over the retail prices.  I figured worst case I would make a few bucks and make the money back for my gold cardi (LOVE IT).  I did not realize, however that the same dresses I saw for $50 are listed at $175.  It's a rip off honestly.  The stuff is decent quality, but nowhere near that of the regular Missoni stuff.


----------



## AlovesJ

Someone listed the bike for $1500! I hope people don't pay inflated prices, and let those eBay people make a huge profit.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^That's just disturbing.  It's one thing if people need to make a little money in this economy and another thing to gouge people.  I can only imagine that half of the resellers didn't know what Missoni was until all the advertising and press this got.


----------



## gsmom

I managed to score a duvet set, wellies, velour shorts and the blue zig zag maxi dress. I didn't get to Target till a little before lunch and there was still a good bit left. I really wanted a couple of the bath towels, but no luck there. I can't get over some of the prices on ebay.


----------



## Ladyinpink1908

La Comtesse said:


> ^^That's just disturbing.  It's one thing if people need to make a little money in this economy and another thing to gouge people.  I can only imagine that half of the resellers didn't know what Missoni was until all the advertising and press this got.



Exactly.  What I also noticed is very few sellers have open bidding.  They're using the "Buy it Now" function with set prices.  Definitely playing people.


----------



## AlovesJ

La Comtesse said:


> ^^That's just disturbing.  It's one thing if people need to make a little money in this economy and another thing to gouge people.  *I can only imagine that half of the resellers didn't know what Missoni was until all the advertising and press this got.*




No doubt.


----------



## New2Coach

My target was wiped out. I did manage to get one clutch which is perfect to hold all my loose items inside my bags. The cashier basically said the same thing as you all. Lines at opening. And ladies with buggies full buying $1200+ worth of stuff. The cashier then said I don't even know who this dude is. I did forget to look at the cosmetic bags so I was going to go back tonight in hopes those were saved from resellers, but I went to the gym instead. Gonna go first thing tomorrow and see if anything restocked. I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## ame

I just hope they don't sell everything and are forced to either lose money or return it all


----------



## New2Coach

Well if target restocks or their website is accessible then perhaps people won't have to shop eBay. Why are people so greedy? Anybody that takes everything off the shelves just to resell are just plain rude. Especially when I am standing there actually shopping for the same things.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I'm surprised no one at corporate thought about just how the release was going to be. I'm sure there must be one person at corporate who reads the blogs, they had to have known it was going to be madness. They should have thought about this issue with re-sellers and posted a limit to everyone (online, in-stores).

There are hard-working people who really missed out, and it's not fair.

Note to Target: Some of us have to be at work at 8:00 AM, when you open! Who releases a line on a workday?


----------



## Ladyinpink1908

Well when I went in b/c the store was so crazy I just grabbed the things I liked in my size and bought, figuring I could always return it.  The fit on some of the merchandise is.............I'll just say it's not what you'd expect.   Cute yes, but not for every body type and I am 5' tall so too much print does me NO JUSTICE. 

The salesperson did say that there was a woman who came at midnight to get the bikes.  YES - she bought all 3 that they had in stock.  People were SERIOUS.  

But the folks over at Target know exactly what they are doing.  Those advertisements were everywhere.  My aunt called me today like "what the hell is Missonah and why are so many people snatching it up?!?!?!"  LOL


----------



## saligator

New2Coach said:


> Well if target restocks or their website is accessible then perhaps people won't have to shop eBay. Why are people so greedy? Anybody that takes everything off the shelves just to resell are just plain rude. Especially when I am standing there actually shopping for the same things.



I think people have no shame now. Maybe they're out of work and desperate to cash in on anything they think will be a quick buck?

I saw literally caravans of families all chattering into cell phones whilst pulling trains of carts. It was really offensive. Gross consumerism at its worst. 

I feel bad ordering as much as I did, but I have no idea what will fit, what I'll like, and what the quality will be like. I only hope that by the time it gets to the shipping department, they'll still have enough inventory to send to me!


----------



## Jollyberry78

*For anyone in the SF/Bay area*: I just got back from 2 Targets at approx. 6:30pm and it's pretty much bare.

Colma: There was an XS cami (brown on the bottom, signature zig zag on the top half), a green cord jacket, and one pair of children's rainboots. Didn't bother to look for housewares.
Serramonte: Saw the black floppy hat, 3 of the green cord coats, and a semi full wall of the basic black tights. 

Oh well. I'll keep trying to see if things get re-stocked on-line.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I wish there was a limit to how much of one item you can buy. I mean, I understand if people make a living by reselling stuff, but it's just very annoying.


----------



## Bec229

It is really sad to say but there seems to be no such thing as human decency anymore.


----------



## ChenChen

New2Coach said:


> Well if target restocks or their website is accessible then perhaps people won't have to shop eBay. Why are people so greedy? Anybody that takes everything off the shelves just to resell are just plain rude. Especially when I am standing there actually shopping for the same things.



OT but *New2Coach*, your avatar is ADORABLE!  Is that a Coach keychain?  And is it still in stores?  TIA! 

Back on topic - surprisingly I don't think I saw any resellers at my Target, at least not for clothes.  When I was checking out someone behind me did comment that I had a lot of stuff, but I only had one item of each style I liked in my size.  I guess it just looked like a lot because I just piled stuff in LOL!   I was talking to a few shoppers, and a lot of people mentioned that they just grabbed stuff in multiple sizes since the store was so busy, and that they'll just return later.  So if you're still looking for something, I'd stop by the store the next few days to check for returns!


----------



## Cherbaby1luv4u

Think of the poor people who have showers and registries on Target.com and are trying to make purchases.  It's 11PM and the site is still down.  If I see the darn Woof one more time I am going to flip.  I had a cart full of goods this afternoon and the sight crashed mid checkout.  Now everything is gone.  I am already over it.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

AlovesJ said:


> Someone listed the bike for $1500! I hope people don't pay inflated prices, and let those eBay people make a huge profit.



That's ridiculous. The bike in general is silly. 

If you're going to spend $400 on a bike, you should go to a bike shop and get a real one. Department store bikes are terrible quality.


----------



## iluvmybags

saligator said:


> Ok, I just got off the phone with Target because I was charged for shipping on the online order and needed to get that taken care of.
> 
> I asked about whether or not an acknowledgment was a confirmation.
> 
> He said, "NO"
> 
> Whether or not you will get what you ordered online will only be determined by the shipping department--if its in stock when your order gets to the shipping department.
> 
> In other words, as someone else said earlier, its an order without confirmation.
> 
> First there is an acknowledgement,
> 
> THEN
> 
> there is a shipping match up
> 
> THEN if they have it by the time your request gets there
> 
> They ship and send a confirmation
> 
> Otherwise, they just refund your money and its all for naught.
> 
> So, we'll see what we get. I hope I at least get the sets of things and not one size in one thing and one in another.
> 
> Nervous now....


Wow -- the is interesting.  I wonder if this is all part of the "new and improved" *cough*cough* website.  I can't recall previous orders following a timeline like that -- you got confirmation of your order and later that day or the next, you got shipping confirmation.  I was actually about to ask whether or not anyone's received shipping confirmations yet -- normally by the end of the day/night orders are starting to process and ship.  

They've already got a bunch of angry and frustrated customers -- if orders start getting canceled and people don't start receiving shipping confirmations, I see a whole lot more trouble for Target.


----------



## onesmallchimera

pointie said:


> I am shocked at the ebay prices that are being asked.... the Target towels are going for the same price as the regular high-end Missoni towels.  ridiculous!
> 
> for real:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MISSONI-HOM...oom_Towels_and_Washcloths&hash=item53e8e70818



Seriously people, wait and see ifTarget restocks. Wow.


----------



## Beriloffun

does anyone know how often does the website restock items?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I hate resellers!!!!


----------



## New2Coach

ChenChen said:


> OT but *New2Coach*, your avatar is ADORABLE!  Is that a Coach keychain?  And is it still in stores?  TIA!



Thanks, and yes it is a Coach keychain. I do believe they have come and gone from the Coach stores. You might get lucky and find one at the outlets, but with resellers there also they probably have already gone.


----------



## HauteMama

NYYankeeGrl said:


> That's ridiculous. The bike in general is silly.
> 
> If you're going to spend $400 on a bike, you should go to a bike shop and get a real one. Department store bikes are terrible quality.


 
^ This is really true (at least generally speaking). Not that the Missoni ones are exactly the same, but I've purchased a Target bike before and was NOT impressed. It is worth the money to buy from a bike shop where people know what they are talking about and what they are selling. Apparel and home decor items are one thing, but buying a bike for fashion? I guess I just don't carry fashion quite that far (at least not far enough to compromise function).


----------



## GingerSnap527

I made a list on Target of 13 items I'd like to buy (or at least see!). I'll check on it periodically and buy what I can online. I'm over the hunting. Target doesn't seem to care if they get business or not based on some of the comments here.


----------



## ChenChen

New2Coach said:


> Thanks, and yes it is a Coach keychain. I do believe they have come and gone from the Coach stores. You might get lucky and find one at the outlets, but with resellers there also they probably have already gone.



Thanks!  Ugh - I'm not a fan of the Bay so I guess I'll have to try my luck at the outlets sometime.  It's just as well, I think my wallet needs a rest after this month! :shame:


----------



## melvel

I was one of the lucky ones who managed to access the Target website when the entire collection first went up.  At that time, I bought only the ones I had on my list and got them all:

The blue cardigan which Emma Roberts wore
The space-dye cardigan
Two pairs of socks
The umbrella (Passione)
The flats
A throw (Passione)

Of course, I am still anxious until I get shipping confirmation, but I got email confirmations of my order for both, and I just called my credit card hotline and they said that the orders went through. So I&#8217;m crossing my fingers.

Now seeing all the pictures posted here, I lament not getting the long cardigan with the black trim and some of the scarves.  They weren&#8217;t on my initial list.


----------



## sammix3

Here is my haul!! Hoping to order a couple of important exclusives when its available. Also, I need some opinions on the blue cardigan.. not sure how I feel.


----------



## sammix3




----------



## novella

pointie said:


> I am shocked at the ebay prices that are being asked.... the Target towels are going for the same price as the regular high-end Missoni towels.  ridiculous!
> 
> for real:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MISSONI-HOM...oom_Towels_and_Washcloths&hash=item53e8e70818



SMDH... I hope no one buys it at that price. At least wait to see if Target will actually restock!

On the plus side, I was able to get into the Target site. Almost everything I wanted is now sold out but I did score 2 black & white zig-zag rectangle cosmetic case (one for me and I'm giving my sister the other one), the multicolored stripe cosmetic case that *kellybelly8788* got and the gorgeous skirt *angel2434* that has. 

There's more items that I want to score like the notebooks, the mugs and some of the hoodies/cardigans but I'm glad that I got what I did!


----------



## La Comtesse

Ladyinpink1908 said:


> *Well when I went in b/c the store was so crazy I just grabbed the things I liked in my size and bought, figuring I could always return it.*  The fit on some of the merchandise is.............I'll just say it's not what you'd expect.   Cute yes, but not for every body type and I am 5' tall so too much print does me NO JUSTICE.
> 
> The people I know who went in today said they had to do the same just take the items that were left and make final decisions at home.  There was almost nothing left--no clothes in our sizes, no bedding-- and people had whole carts full and were looking for more.  And now that I know many or all of my online orders may be cancelled, I hope they found an item or two for me in the store if all else fails.
> 
> The salesperson did say that there was a woman who came at midnight to get the bikes.  YES - she bought all 3 that they had in stock.  People were SERIOUS.
> 
> 
> *But the folks over at Target know exactly what they are doing.  Those advertisements were everywhere.  My aunt called me today like "what the hell is Missonah and why are so many people snatching it up?!?!?!"*  LOL




 LOL at people who don't know what it is or think it's ugly (makes the rest of us seem a bit silly, I'm sure).   And I bet that's most of the world (that doesn't know what it is)!  I know many of my other relatives had no idea what it was...and they probably thought it was ugly.



saligator said:


> I think people have no shame now. Maybe they're out of work and desperate to cash in on anything they think will be a quick buck?
> Probably some that really need money right now and some who probably have plenty of money and are just greedy.
> 
> 
> I saw literally caravans of families all chattering into cell phones whilst pulling trains of carts. It was really offensive. Gross consumerism at its worst.
> 
> I* feel bad ordering as much as I did, but I have no idea what will fit, what I'll like, and what the quality will be like. I only hope that by the time it gets to the shipping department, they'll still have enough inventory to send to me![/Q*UOTE]
> 
> That's the same problem I have.  I'd be happy to cancel some of my duplicate orders if there are duplicates at this point.  But no one knows for sure if they went through or not.  And since the online preview wasn't much, I have no idea what will work for me if it actually ships.  It does make me think about this frenzy-driven gross consumerism though.  It's not so appealing....


----------



## mishybelle

^Dayum, girl! Great haul! So so jelly over here!


----------



## lovemydeals

sammix3 said:


>



They look great on yiu. Other than the dress are the cardis girl sizes or women sizes?


----------



## HauteMama

sammix3 said:


>


 
You look great! I love the dress on you as well as the long cardi and the red cardi. The very first cardigan with the blue I am not quite as fond of, although it is still cute on you.


----------



## novella

angel2434 said:


> no problem . i hope you're able to get it! The last time the site let me through a few hours ago it was still available in an L.



I just got into the Target site and I was able to snag the skirt in a L! Thanks again for your help. I'm a little nervous after reading the recent posts but fingers crossed!


----------



## La Comtesse

^^I think they all look great on you.  Good thing you were in the store so early.


----------



## schadenfreude

The ghetto Target on my way home from work was stripped bare. NOTHING left. Sheesh! I guess if the world is going to be wearing it, I probably won't want to, so no loss... but I did sort of want a throw for the couch. Boo.


----------



## melvel

Did anyone get the long-sleeved stripe sweater shirt?  Is it any good?


----------



## gsmom

i love the long cardigan on you, Sammix. How tall are you?


----------



## chuggie

saligator said:


> Ok, I just got off the phone with Target because I was charged for shipping on the online order and needed to get that taken care of.
> 
> I asked about whether or not an acknowledgment was a confirmation.
> 
> He said, "NO"
> 
> Whether or not you will get what you ordered online will only be determined by the shipping department--if its in stock when your order gets to the shipping department.
> 
> In other words, as someone else said earlier, its an order without confirmation.
> 
> First there is an acknowledgement,
> 
> THEN
> 
> there is a shipping match up
> 
> THEN if they have it by the time your request gets there
> 
> They ship and send a confirmation
> 
> Otherwise, they just refund your money and its all for naught.
> 
> So, we'll see what we get. I hope I at least get the sets of things and not one size in one thing and one in another.
> 
> Nervous now....



I think I was charged for shipping too. The site says that orders over $50 have free shipping (on many items), so I wasn't sure if they had excluded the Missoni line from the free shipping. Did they take the charge off?

Thanks.


----------



## bagsforme

I managed to snag a few things.  I hope none of the stuff sells for much higher than what retail is.  I saw people carry off multiple sizes of the same thing.  I over heard one lady tell her friend "well it says Missoni for target so you can't sell it as Missoni". 

The quality is actually very nice.  I will say I will never buy M Missoni or Missoni again.  I'm actually pissed that I've bought dresses over $400 when the Target line is pretty darn close to what I already have.


----------



## nancypants

target doesn't care how many you buy and with what purpose you're buying... all they care is about the sale. gotta make money...

i finally got on the site and there's NOTHING to get.


----------



## eff

LoveMyMarc said:


> I wish there was a limit to how much of one item you can buy. I mean, I understand if people make a living by reselling stuff, but it's just very annoying.


Yeah, I don't understand why they don't limit it to 1 of each item, X number of items total... that would really cut down on the resellers, or at least make it a little harder for them to do it.


----------



## avedashiva

anyone know if online will restock? I was just reading the target style twitter feed and it looks like they are saying they will not be restocking online


----------



## bfali

Did anyone get that little girl's coat? The trench coat?  I could wear an XL and the print is so cute (it would probably just be a bit short)...I'm just wondering if I am now dreaming and going a bit overboard...


----------



## JennMSU

I went at 10a this morning and there was a lot! I live in the Midwest in a small town with a Target. No one knows Missoni -- they would sooner think it's a type of spaghetti sauce. That being said, we didn't have a lot of clothes to choose from. All Missoni clothes were clustered in the front -- ladies, mens, kids. I picked up the brown/orange/pink/blue cardi! I came back around 9p this evening and the housewares were almost gone, and the cardis were almost gone, but nothing else. Most items were there still! Love my town, I tell ya. I picked up a cosmetic case and left. I would have loved the long cardi, but alas. Happy for everyone who got what they wanted! Enjoyed the stories. Talk about some ppl being bat-crap crazy. WOW. It really was like Black Friday II. I hate it when ppl hoard and sell it on flea-bay. Ruins it for everyone, kinda like telling a kid that Santa isn't real.


----------



## AshJs3

> TargetStyle Target Style
> @
> @zoekatherine The makeup brushes were cancelled as they weren't up to standard.



Just saw this on the Target Style twitter. Interesting, I've been looking for them!


----------



## sammix3

Thank you for all the lovely comments 

I'm 4"11. The dress is women's XS, the blue cardigan is women's XS, the pink cardigan is girls XL (the L fit as well but I felt it was a little short), and the long hoodie is girls XL (L fit better in the sleeves but it was too short to be a tunic hoodie).

I'm still not sure about the blue cardigan.. I'll try it on again the next few days and decide. On the other hand, the comforter set that I wanted from online is sold out. Ugh I wish I would've placed the order this morning before the site crashed... the sad thing is that I was looking at it and decided to wait!


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know when they'll restock online?


----------



## azureartist

Target also has a pretty long return policy - 90 days with receipt. So maybe these fleabayers will be returning stock from time to time.


----------



## jeh3v

I too live in a suburban area of town where hardly anyone knows what it is. My boyfriend went to the store this morning in a nicer part of town to buy the makeup bag for me, and the pics he sent me show it was totally picked over. However, 6 hours later at the suburban store closest to me the makeup bag aisle wasn't so much as touched. The clothes were pretty picked over, and some of the glass housewares and pillows were gone, but everything else was pretty much in stock. I was able to get the train cases in the Passione and the Black/White color ways, the small pencil case in the floral print, the long scarf and the flats. The one thing I wanted that they didn't have was the throw.


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

Is anybody having this problem as well, the mobile site for Target is showing me that a lot of sizes are "available" and able to be "added to my cart" but my cart keeps coming up empty...


----------



## jade

I went to 3 Targets after leaving the office:
Target 1: picked clean.  There was no evidence of Missoni at all.  They merchandised well with other colorful merchandise.
Target 2: 1 bikini, 1 tank top, 6 pairs of socks, 2 tights, kids shoes, 3 pumps, 3 rain boots, 6 media boxes, 10 small milk crate boxes, 1 gift tag, a few kids items 
Target 3:  3 comforters, 6 wall tiles, kids clothing, 1-3 pairs of shoes.  

I ended up with the rain boots, a milk crate, and the gift tags from the stores.  From Target.com I finally managed to get in at 12:30: 2 cardigans, the robe, the puzzle tray, socks, the knit clutch, and the grey infinity scarf.    My must-haves were long gone.


----------



## disc0ball

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know when they'll restock online?





avedashiva said:


> anyone know if online will restock? I was just reading the target style twitter feed and it looks like they are saying they will not be restocking online



@TargetStyle has repetitively posted on their twitter that Target.com will NOT be restocking. But if people return merchandise to the website (warehouse) then that stuff will go online...


----------



## AshJs3

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know when they'll restock online?



On their Twitter they said they will not be re-stocking online, but some things might become available if orders get canceled or returned. They also said to contact your local store about their restocking.


----------



## saligator

chuggie said:


> I think I was charged for shipping too. The site says that orders over $50 have free shipping (on many items), so I wasn't sure if they had excluded the Missoni line from the free shipping. Did they take the charge off?
> 
> Thanks.




They gave me a reference number and said they would when the order was actually shipped (which is when they actually process the charge amount.)

But I'll have to babysit that along to be certain they do it.


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

I don't understand, this collection is supposed to last through October and they're just NOT going to restock, like wtf you guys...ohmigosh Target...ugh.


----------



## azureartist

TheyCallMeDiva said:


> I don't understand, this collection is supposed to last through October and they're just NOT going to restock, like wtf you guys...ohmigosh Target...ugh.



Agree! I really wanted some housewares, but didn't want to fight hard looking all over creation for it. Oh well!


----------



## AshJs3

I'm sure people will be returning stuff to the store so the date range is when it will be full price. After that is probably when they planned to mark it down if there was any left.
It's all sold out now, but I bet over the next few weeks some of it will trickle back in. 

I'd hate it if they made tons and tons of each item to last until October. It's not as special that way, you know? Part of it's appeal is that it's a limited edition. I think that's also how Missoni keeps their "good name" or whatever in fashion. It's not like there's a ton of stuff available and now it's all made and there won't be anymore. It's a one shot deal.


----------



## sammix3

AshJs3 said:


> On their Twitter they said they will not be re-stocking online, but some things might become available if orders get canceled or returned. They also said to contact your local store about their restocking.



Nooo!!! The comforter set I want is online only. I guess I'll have to keep checking back..


----------



## jeh3v

Also a tip: If you have the iPhone Target app you can save your "store" and pull an item up through it and it will automatically populate if your store has it in stock and even the aisle location! This came in handy today when I was trying to find where on earth they had put everything, spread out all over the store and sometimes in random places. The luggage/laptop cases were next to the dog food?


----------



## wetbandit42

TheyCallMeDiva said:


> I don't understand, this collection is supposed to last through October and they're just NOT going to restock, like wtf you guys...ohmigosh Target...ugh.



ITA! I don't understand why they don't produce more of these items, especially when a) they know it's going to be so popular, and b) the collection is supposed to be in stores through October. Target, you make no sense!


----------



## kathyinjapan

my small haul





i also ordered the framed tiles online.. hopefully the order goes through 

the cardigan looks great on DH, probably my favorite thing out of the entire range. sizing runs huge though so you'll want to order a size down


----------



## wis3ly

Was on Target site like 10 min ago..now can't get on anymore...


----------



## snork

AshJs3 said:


> I'm sure people will be returning stuff to the store so the date range is when it will be full price. After that is probably when they planned to mark it down if there was any left.
> It's all sold out now, but I bet over the next few weeks some of it will trickle back in.
> 
> I'd hate it if they made tons and tons of each item to last until October. It's not as special that way, you know? Part of it's appeal is that it's a limited edition. I think that's also how Missoni keeps their "good name" or whatever in fashion. It's not like there's a ton of stuff available and now it's all made and there won't be anymore. It's a one shot deal.



The scarcity is what creates the frenzy. Many people are just buying because it is rare, not because they truly like it, it suites them or whatever.  If there was plenty around, people would take the time to think and may actually buy less. But the people who really love the items would be able to find what they want.

Smart marketing but bad for the consumer if you are one of those who truly wants the item.


----------



## AlovesJ

I can't be too disappointed for myself, because I forgot about it and there was nothing I absolutely loved. I feel bad for all you guys though. I stopped by Target around 7:30pm, and there were a few things left. Three or four shirts, and one cardigan. I saw some frames, a few shoes (none in my size), and a couple cosmetic bags. The whole collection is just a turn off now with all the drama, and ebay vultures.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

wis3ly said:


> Was on Target site like 10 min ago..now can't get on anymore...


  I logged on about 30 minutes ago too!  It said that the site was down and it would connect me as soon as possible. I just opened up another tab, and fooled around online.  The site came up a couple minutes later and I was able to order a few items I wanted - bikini, black white zig zag, a couple sweater, picture frames and desk items. 

Im now reading through the past 80 pages of Missoni Stories


----------



## gingerfarm

things are already on ebay, it's so stupid.  Argh, makes me nauseous.


----------



## Cherbaby1luv4u

Interesting read from IB Times.  I refuse to pay these ridiculous ebay prices.  Time we teach the leaches a lesson.  Let them haul their inventory back and maybe Target and other retailers will place a cap on items like these in the future.



> With the Target Web site down, eager Missoni for Target would-be shoppers have taken to Twitter to solve the Missoni mystery.
> 
> Target retail stores all over the country sold out of their inventory within hours or in some cases minutes of opening their doors to shoppers who had been waiting in line since the wee hours of the morning. Those who chose not to brave the crowds were out of luck: Target's Web site crashed Tuesday morning and has been up and down (mostly down) ever since.
> 
> While Target's inventory has been increasingly dwindling, eBay's has gone way up.
> 
> The blog Shefinds.com reported Tuesday at about 1 p.m. that there were 1,473 Missoni for Target pieces currently for sale on eBay -- pretty remarkable, considering none of the pieces have been available for more than a day.
> 
> When IBTimes checked it out half an hour later, there were 1,954 items.
> 
> By 2 p.m. Tuesday, there were 3,037 Missoni for Target items available on eBay, and at least two intrepid re-sellers had dared to tweet the sale of a hijacked item.
> 
> *But they may not be successful. Angry Target customers are taking to Twitter to discourage people from buying Missoni for Target items on eBay.*
> 
> @ChicDC202 tweeted: "DO NOT BUY Missoni for Target on Ebay! These people are putting it on for over double what it retails for! NOT WORTH IT!"
> 
> @Originalmgbeke wrote: "A lot of folks are about to make bank, listing the Missoni for Target stuff on Ebay at 5x the original price."
> 
> Indeed, the markups are significant.
> 
> The highest ticket items are the bikes, which are selling for as high as $1500. (An hour ago, IBTimes reported that there was one bike with a "Buy it Now" price of $2,500. Either the bike was sold, or the price was marked down.)
> 
> One Twitter user wrote that she witnessed women clearing entire rows of a Target retail store.
> 
> The eBay sellers may be left holding more than just the bag: *Multiple Target retails stores have reported to their local media that they plan to restock, most within a couple of days -- but probably not today.*


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Cherbaby1luv4u said:


> Interesting read from IB Times. I refuse to pay these ridiculous ebay prices. Time we teach the leaches a lesson. Let them haul their inventory back and maybe Target and other retailers will place a cap on items like these in the future.


 
I agree, it only sells if WE buy it!


----------



## ashleyjena

I went at 9:30 this morning, I slept through my alarm! I went to 2 Targets. According to the SA at the first one there was a line at 8am with people running.... but I found when I went in, most of the stuff wasn't even out yet! They were JUST unpacking boxes.

I got:
Floral print shower curtain
Floral print bathroom rug
Floral print media bin
Black/White bath towel
Espresso mug set <-- So excited!! This was my #1 item to get, and only one store had ONE. I literally RAN to it when I saw it from a distance
Flats -- fit 1/2 size big. I usually prefer 7.5 in flats, but got a 7.
Blue striped knit dress - LOVE this, fits TTS or MAYBE could pass for sizing down.

I think I'm going back tomorrow to try to get a few more things. I just checked stock on some of my nearby stores and some have throws or silk scarves in stock, so I may go get some more.
I felt like a lot of the items felt like pretty good quality. I am satisfied with all my purchases. 

Tried on the rainboots but they were running about a size large and they didn't have any 6s. 

I tried to read through the last 50 pages or so, but I can't anymore.... is anyone finding that their Target has some items that were marked as "online only"? My Target had a couple of martini glasses, and a few other items that were "online only".


----------



## ashleyjena

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I agree, it only sells if WE buy it!



I was thinking about that, but I just checked the 'bay and some of the throws are at $180 with about 18 bids.... so those will sell.... I think the hype will die down though, especially if some stores get more shipments.


----------



## likexaxdisaster

I ended up going to 3 targets today. I made a second trip to 2 of them with my DH tonight (both empty) 
I ended up with:
Colore Fleece Throw (so happy I found this, was the one thing from the beginning I wanted)
Both sets of the skinny head bands
Medium Floral Make Up Case
Set of Journals
Votive candle holder
Black and White Candle
Ballet Flats

I ordered online:
Black and White large vase
Espresso Set
Colore Umbrella
5x7 Frame

I got my online order in at like 7:20am and I received 2 confirmations so hopefully everything ships.

I bought 2 things I think I'm going to list on ebay - I'm going to be a nice seller though and just get my $ back, hopefully someone who really wants them picks them up. I bought the laptop case not realizing it was a 15 inch (I was so excited to find it!) and I have a 13 inch, and I bought the skinny scarf but its just too tiny, I got it because it was the only scarf left and I was really on the hunt for the colore infinity scarf.

I'm pretty disgusted with the price gouging, I really wanted the silk robe but the cheapest BIN is $119!! I also love the blue and black striped cardigan but $105? No way!


----------



## likexaxdisaster

I forgot, my Target had the make up brushes and I was carrying them around but put them down last second.. I went back for them at night but they were gone


----------



## melvel

I really want that long open cardigan in black zigzag. I don't want to on eBay but I'm near desperate


----------



## sneezz

The rainboots are available online in 6!

http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_product_detail.jsp?tcin=13521154



ashleyjena said:


> I went at 9:30 this morning, I slept through my alarm! I went to 2 Targets. According to the SA at the first one there was a line at 8am with people running.... but I found when I went in, most of the stuff wasn't even out yet! They were JUST unpacking boxes.
> 
> I got:
> Floral print shower curtain
> Floral print bathroom rug
> Floral print media bin
> Black/White bath towel
> Espresso mug set <-- So excited!! This was my #1 item to get, and only one store had ONE. I literally RAN to it when I saw it from a distance
> Flats -- fit 1/2 size big. I usually prefer 7.5 in flats, but got a 7.
> Blue striped knit dress - LOVE this, fits TTS or MAYBE could pass for sizing down.
> 
> I think I'm going back tomorrow to try to get a few more things. I just checked stock on some of my nearby stores and some have throws or silk scarves in stock, so I may go get some more.
> I felt like a lot of the items felt like pretty good quality. I am satisfied with all my purchases.
> 
> Tried on the rainboots but they were running about a size large and they didn't have any 6s.
> 
> I tried to read through the last 50 pages or so, but I can't anymore.... is anyone finding that their Target has some items that were marked as "online only"? My Target had a couple of martini glasses, and a few other items that were "online only".


----------



## ashleyjena

sneezz said:


> The rainboots are available online in 6!
> 
> http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_product_detail.jsp?tcin=13521154



AH THANK YOU! I'm going to try my luck at the other store tomorrow, and crossing my fingers they are still available tomorrow. I feel like if they made it through the craziness today, I have high hopes haha.


----------



## *want it all*

My 3 comments:

1.  This thread really exploded within 24 hours.  WHOA!  

2.  Congrats to everyone who managed to pick up items from the line.    I missed out on a bunch of items, but that's what happens when I don't line up at 7AM, I guess.    Workers from my 2 local Targets were astounded by how quickly everything cleared out of the store!

3.  I enjoy looking at everyone's hauls, and keep up the mod shots.  *
Mia Bella*, I know you posted a while ago, but you look great in all your finds!


----------



## ashleyjena

likexaxdisaster said:


> I forgot, my Target had the make up brushes and I was carrying them around but put them down last second.. I went back for them at night but they were gone



THERE WERE MAKE UP BRUSHES??? I never saw those online!! None of my Targets had any of the beauty things. That's primarily why I'm trying another, farther away one tomorrow.


----------



## Enigma78

Finally managed to order online after almost the whole day gone, tried the mobile site but it kept not processing my payment, hopefully the 2 orders i made on the main site after it came up will go through.
Bought a few stuff for my nieces too as xmas presents as we are coming over to florida to spend xmas


----------



## Beriloffun

SOOOOO I was brushing my teeth and wearing my new silky PJ bottoms that I got today and I realized that the print is TOTALLY OFF. Like there is the light purple part of the print right through the middle of my right thigh...but not on the left side.

here is the target one

here is the one I purchased:






Is anyone else's like this? I know I shouldn't complain because I am lucky to have even found a pair in my size...but still!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Keep in  mind everyone that this is supposed to last until the first week of October ..now i doubt these items will keep restocking, but today is only DAY 1 ..it has not even been 24 hours and some people sound so defeated!  

**side note I missed out on some of the other target designer pieces ..and saw them on sale rack weeks after.  I alugh beacuse I thrift shop and see the calyspso, temperely, zach posen, tucker ALL at reasle shops and even the Goodwill!


----------



## ashleyjena

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Keep in  mind everyone that this is supposed to last until the first week of October ..now i doubt these items will keep restocking, but today is only DAY 1 ..it has not even been 24 hours and some people sound so defeated!
> 
> **side note I missed out on some of the other target designer pieces ..and saw them on sale rack weeks after.  I alugh beacuse I thrift shop and see the calyspso, temperely, zach posen, tucker ALL at reasle shops and even the Goodwill!



Yes! I was going to say this! My Goodwill receives items from Target and I got a lot of the Go International dresses there, somewhat recently.


----------



## Brittany515

I went back to my Target at 10 pm tonight, and soo much was bought back.  There was a large blue sweater that zips up and has the ties at the waist, and a green/ purple sweater, and a sweater dress, and some other stuff, much more than what my Target had all day today.  The lady said it was because of the returns. And there was a lot of bags put out, and some more travel pillows.


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

Ordered the girl's multicolor crewneck that's like the women's cardigan I wanted  and the girl's leggings with the little multicolor zigzags at the ankle. I'm a pretty small girl so hopefully a large in the crew and an extra-large in the legging's'll be able to fit! Wish me luck!


----------



## Brittany515

also, a lady who works at a Target in NJ by me said this moring, a lady walked out with 3,000 dollars worth of stuff...


----------



## Brittany515

nice little article over at coco perez...   ugh lol    people are crazyyy http://cocoperez.com/2011-09-13-fights-and-death-threats-los-angeles-target-over-missoni-items


----------



## kasumi168

ashleyjena said:


> THERE WERE MAKE UP BRUSHES??? I never saw those online!! None of my Targets had any of the beauty things. That's primarily why I'm trying another, farther away one tomorrow.



It was on Facebook or Twitter from Target or TargetStyle. They said the brushes weren't up to scratch, so they weren't released


----------



## abbyrhode

Anyone's orders ship yet? I went online before 4:30 AM (west coast) and put in three orders because things kept appearing/selling out/reappearing. I ordered the floral coat, the flats, the glass serving bowl, tights, a throw, the espresso cups and a bath towel. The bikes were available when I was online and I was tempted, but I don't really know how to ride a bike...


----------



## Suzzeee

My local news had the Target/Missoni story on tonight - their opinion was that it was a total fail on the part of Target regarding the website crashing -  seriously bad!  I think you'll start seeing a lot of returns to the stores though -- weeks after a launch of a collection I've seen tons of stuff pop up - I've even seen coveted items on the clearance rack because people return them at the very end of the return period and by then the entire collection (or what's left anyway) is on clearance.   No way am I buying anything from this collection from Ebay!  I have regular line Missoni scarves that I got for way less than $200 that are gorgeous and very high quality!   I liked the lesser expensive fabrics because I'm allergic to wool so can't wear a lot of the regular Missoni pieces but a lot of the Target stuff was wool free -- I really hope my online order ships - I ordered pretty early and I got confirmation and my order shows up on the site -- need to check my cc and see if it charged yet!!  I only ordered 4 things online but I really want that blue maxi dress!


----------



## Julide

I was at the store today and picked up the luggage, some tights and the suede pumps. I really liked the look of the clothes but they were so picked over by the time I got there (Less than an hour after it opened!) I never knew it was going to be that crazy! I'm happy that I got what was on my list. Too bad I didn't get a chance to look at all the items online before I made it in the store. So sad about ebay I just checked there and they are selling the luggage for crazy amounts!! Such a shame...Resellers


----------



## Samia

Did anyone get the printed long skirts? Would love to hear your thoughts on it and maybe a mod shots too.


----------



## Fuzzi

I went to 4 Targets, and they were all pretty cleared out, but I did manage to find a bunch of stuff.  I got:

Duvet cover
Flats
A bunch of clothes for my daughter including flats for her
Baby blanket
Hair clips
Milk crate
Media storage box
Paper clips
Brown space-dye cardigan (may return this because it's a little itchy)
Black and white zig zag sweater dress (not sure if I'll keep it)
Serving bowl (in love with this)
Silky PJ pants (love these!)
Lots of socks
Sticky notes
Note paper and holder
Cosmetic bag (on the fence about this one)

The only thing that's still on my wish list is a throw, but that probably isn't going to happen.  I can't believe how fast everything went!


----------



## Suzzeee

OMG ... over 23,000 items pop up on Ebay now for Missoni Target!  Crazy!!!


----------



## susa

wow ! but that overflow on ebay  minimizes the chances for the resellers to sell the items and there are good chances that the items will be returned 

i remember from the H&M Designer Collaborations in the past,  a lot of items were sold on evilbay below the store price, plus the seller had to pay ebay fees !!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

OK, I just got a "there's a delay on your order" email.  WTF!  I placed this order shortly after 6am yesterday.  Not happy....  Anyone else get this?

We just found out about an unexpected delay that affects your order (Order #.....) placed on 09/13/2011. We're sorry, but we may not be able to deliver your item(s) by the estimated delivery date you received with your original order. New estimated delivery date(s) are included below.
You will not be charged for any items until they ship. If items need to be shipped separately, your shipping charges will not increase.

The delayed items will be automatically shipped to you if they become available before the new estimated delivery date. No longer want the delayed items? Visit the order detail page to cancel the items if they haven't yet shipped.

We're sorry for the inconvenience and we will get the items to you as quickly as we can.
Thanks for shopping at Target
Team Target


----------



## boxermomof2

I placed an order 5:49 central and haven't received any updates. My order is still showing in my Target account. 
There are people on facebook receiving order cancellation emails this morning.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I placed my order yesterday morning, right before the crash.  When I go onto Target.com, it says the order was placed today.  I hope this doesn't send me to the back of the list causing my order to not get filled.  We shouldn't have to suffer due to their lack of preparation!


----------



## susa

I placed the orders at 3am and 5am, no cancellation yet, but I cannot see my orders in my account 
it still says:

*Currently there are no orders to be displayed.*

if I search by order # , i get the emails showing all the items I ordered .........
still strange that I cannot see my orders in my account 

can you post the facebook linke please ?
thanx


----------



## boxermomof2

^^That's strange and messed up! Mine shows yesterday's date.
 I wish I would have known my online order was not secure. I saw one of the sweaters I ordered in the store yesterday, in my size and I didn't buy it.

Facebook link
http://www.facebook.com/TargetStyle?sk=wall


----------



## juneping

I didn't get the delay email but I noticed they haven't charged me yet.....


----------



## susa

thanks for the link 

is this kind of normal that orders / items of the orders are cancelled afterwards ?

Delayed is ok, at least you get the items you ordered, but cancel ??


----------



## susa

juneping said:


> I didn't get the delay email but I noticed they haven't charged me yet.....



target says in my order confirmation or order acknowledgement that they charge you when they ship, so I think this is normal and the credit card payment is pending
can u see your orders in your account overview ?


----------



## juneping

susa said:


> target says in my order confirmation or order acknowledgement that they charge you when they ship, so I think this is normal and the credit card payment is pending
> can u see your orders in your account overview ?



I just checked and my order was still there. But the charge wasn't pending it's just not in yet but I used paypal instead of cc too lazy to get my cc.


----------



## susa

gosh, i just read in facebook the following:

I shopped at 5:30am yesterday online, went to my local Target store yesterday at 8:03am and the entire line was cleared out! Now I got an e-mail saying my entire order is cancelled as items are unavailable due to "high demand" - well obviously it was going to be high demand!! 

---------

how could they do this, cancel due to high demand !!!!?? Isn't it "first come, first serve"
the items were in stock when people ordered, and then they just cancel......

what a poor poor service !!


----------



## boxermomof2

I can't believe what people are listing this stuff on eBay for! It's cute clothing, but it's Target quality and not worth high end designer prices.


----------



## DC-Cutie

There is a story on this on the Today show. Target says they are working to get the site up & re-stock.


----------



## susa

and meanwhile they cancel orders ..............and restock with the cancelled items 

what a huge mess this is

you cannot be sure what you will get until you get the shipping info, so annoying, because you do not know if you have to re-order stuff or not


----------



## susa

i read now in fb :

Target Style:  Hi Nicole, an acknowledgement is a confirmation. Thanks!

-----

at least a confirmation


----------



## Melissa Ann

Oh my, I went yesterday at 8, as I needed to get something for a birthday, (my employees bd was that day) so I got a caladrea candle, a gift bag and a card...on my way in the line, I picked up a discarded missoni barette for her!

The women were OUT OF CONTROL!  A gaggle, (yes, I said gaggle) of "ladies who lunch" had 3 carts piled high of all the stuff, and were trying on in front of a mirror, which ever it fit took it, they discarded like 3 larges...they took everything basically.  In home, about 5 ladies took everything.

One cart I saw had about 2 dozen pairs of shoes in it...yeah, she wears all those...

Target needs to take aim at resalers here...no returns after one week.  that will kill their urge to buy!  If I were a designer, I wouldn't want to do this like this.  All the hype only lasts 2 days...then it is just ebay noise.  I would want the product to be hyped all month, not just one day!

I did make an order on line.  2 pullovers, hair stuff and the ipad cover.  But "boo" to all the scammers who raced in and put ALL of the stuff in their cart to hold while they decided.  This was kind of a disaster for target all around.  3/4 of that stuff will come back, and as someone said, they will come back much later and be on clearance...it's their own fault for allowing this!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I placed an order, chose express shipping to get it today. No status update on my account so i don't think it's coming today. But, you better believe I will be asking for a refund or credit


----------



## onesmallchimera

I used the brown zig zag comforter last night. Nice quality, very plush for a Target set.


----------



## surlygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> I placed an order, chose express shipping to get it today. No status update on my account so i don't think it's coming today. But, you better believe I will be asking for a refund or credit



that's smart to choose express shipping, though.

and yes, i think there will be a lot of returns. i don't usually complain about the resellers, but goodness. the prices seem even higher than usual for this type of limited edition stuff. there's an espresso set with a bin of $500. the starting bid was low, but really $500? lol.


----------



## glistenpearls

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Did they make a crib set?? Gotta have one!


 
Yes, they do (online only)!...search under baby then missoni bAby bedding.


----------



## ame

DC-Cutie said:


> I placed an order, chose express shipping to get it today. No status update on my account so i don't think it's coming today. But, you better believe I will be asking for a refund or credit





surlygirl said:


> that's smart to choose express shipping, though.


Agreed, I wish I'd have thought about that.


----------



## susa

just got an email that my first order is delayed, shipment is due to the 23rd instead of 20th, I can live with that, as long as the items arrive


----------



## icecreamom

Purseluvnmama said:


> OK, I just got a "there's a delay on your order" email.  WTF!  I placed this order shortly after 6am yesterday.  Not happy....  Anyone else get this?
> 
> We just found out about an unexpected delay that affects your order (Order #.....) placed on 09/13/2011. We're sorry, but we may not be able to deliver your item(s) by the estimated delivery date you received with your original order. New estimated delivery date(s) are included below.
> You will not be charged for any items until they ship. If items need to be shipped separately, your shipping charges will not increase.
> 
> The delayed items will be automatically shipped to you if they become available before the new estimated delivery date. No longer want the delayed items? Visit the order detail page to cancel the items if they haven't yet shipped.
> 
> We're sorry for the inconvenience and we will get the items to you as quickly as we can.
> Thanks for shopping at Target
> Team Target


 
At least you got an email.. I still haven't received any updates!


----------



## ame

I can't log in to check any statuses but hopefully Ill get an email


----------



## Purseluvnmama

susa said:


> just got an email that my first order is delayed, shipment is due to the 23rd instead of 20th, I can live with that, as long as the items arrive



I agree.  The delay doesn't bother me; I just don't want it to be a prelude to a cancellation...


----------



## CoutureMe06

I get to BK target around 7:57, right before they open the doors. There were about 20 people. You could tell about 15 were here for the collection.

When the metal door started to open (automatic door), people were ducking under the door and running in the store, including myself. 

Most went straight to the clothes section but I was set on home decor. I went upstairs and managed to get a the Missoni print sham set, 2 cups, 4 plates and a pillow with the same print. 

Come to find out, only shoes and home decor were available. Within 5 minutes, most had been snatched up. I liked that these shoppers were actually shoppers and not Ebayers. 

I'm happy and mission accomplished. Officially done!


----------



## icecreamom

I bought the suede pumps .5 size smaller than I wanted to because.... well, you know 115 of pairs of the right size were listed at eBay 30min later... I wanted to wear them today to come to work and they were a little tight on me so I put them back on the box, I'm wondering now, do you ladies think they will stretch with wear?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I'm not sure, *icecreamom*. they seem a little hard to me, not uncomfortable, but not really much give either. I was able to order my size online last night, but who knows if I'll see them.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

What do you guys think about the luggage set? Is the roll on worth $170?


----------



## Swtshan7

I had no idea it was going to be crazy...I was able to get a silk scarf and some socks and a mug. I am going later this week at opening in hopes of a restock because i want a knit cap, knit scarf, sweater maybe some shoes and a silk scarf for one of my friends.....wish me luck


----------



## nauticalstar

I, for one, will not be buying anything on ebay. This line is great stuff for the target price- for 3 times more, I would be buying different brands for sure! I had especially wanted the throw (who didn't?? hehe) but I just don't believe its worth the ebay prices. I will just check through my target store whenever I'm there, as I'm sure people will return things, and see if I can pick up a few of the things I had wanted. The flats I think I can hope for- I imagine people ordered different sizes to see what fit, so I hope some will get returned. But I think the frenzy will definitely die down and many of the people who bought at the inflated prices on ebay will be sorry they did.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the shoe sizing is all over the place.  I'm usually an 8.5 or 9, but both were big on me.  The 8 was nice, but the 7.5 was PERFECT!


----------



## daniela127

I, for one, think there will be A LOT of returns.  Especially when you consider that many people probably bought online and will return in-store (at least that is what I will do).  It's probably worth it to check out the store once people who ordered online start getting their stuff and returning it.

Has anyone gotten a shipment confirmation for their online order?


----------



## nauticalstar

DC-Cutie said:


> the shoe sizing is all over the place.  I'm usually an 8.5 or 9, but both were big on me.  The 8 was nice, but the 7.5 was PERFECT!



thanks to this thread, I didn't even get upset I couldn't order the flats- I knew the chances of them actually fitting me were low! But I bet there will be a lot of people who just ordered their regular size.


----------



## icecreamom

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ I'm not sure, *icecreamom*. they seem a little hard to me, not uncomfortable, but not really much give either. I was able to order my size online last night, but who knows if I'll see them.


 
Yes, I keep checking the site to see if they update the inventory, I'm going to keep them in the box for today, wait a bit and try them on again in the evening if they don't work I'll just return them tomorrow.


----------



## lulu212121

I did not care for the Target rep's flippant attitude on the Today Show. She seemed to be giggling alot over the situation.


----------



## pointie

I only received one email acknowledgement, when I checked the order on line this morning, it said everything will arrived next Monday-Wednesday.  Exciting!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulu212121 said:


> I did not care for the Target rep's flippant attitude on the Today Show. She seemed to be giggling alot over the situation.


 
one did she say?


----------



## coronita

This is supposed to last through October 22nd, so I am really hoping for some restock!

I heard Perez Hilton on the radio saying there were death threats at the stores over this collection. OMG. People need to relax!


----------



## Twilight78

I placed 4 online orders yesterday (it took me a good couple of hours with all the crashes and things disappearing from my cart) and this morning none of my orders is showing in the order history. Does it mean I wasted all that time for nothing? I'm furious.


----------



## loublovie

has anyone recieved e-mail confirmation on shipment for online orders? I placed like 5 orders yesterday, which I received an e-mail confirmation to confirmin the order, but no shipment yet 

also, just an fyi, there are over 21,000 items on ebay now- totally ridic. please dont buy from them for the totally inflated prices. 

http://racked.com/archives/2011/09/...-collection-is-completely-sold-out-online.php


----------



## loublovie

Twilight78 said:


> I placed 4 online orders yesterday (it took me a good couple of hours with all the crashes and things disappearing from my cart) and this morning none of my orders is showing in the order history. Does it mean I wasted all that time for nothing? I'm furious.


 
Same with me! I have no clue whats going on and neither does customer service. They said if you recieved an e-mail confirmation you should be ok, and that they system is just backed up so we should give them a couple of days. But who really knows... Upsetting.


----------



## NCC1701D

I went to Target when they opened this morning to return the green v-neck and one of the silk scarves I got. (I got two, the rose print and the stripe but they're both in the same colorway so I didn't think I needed both.) I was hopeful that they had somehow restocked or put returns back on the rack overnight. That was foolish optimism.  All they had in clothes were a few pink space-dye turtlenecks, a cami/panty set in XL and a bra in XL. Upstairs in the girls' department I did find a ladies' black crewneck with rose motif, but it was an XL and fit boxy, and I figured for $45 it wasn't worth it. I brought it back downstairs and put it with the other ladies' stuff. In housewares they had a few melamine trays, plates and bowls; some glasses; a large marbled glass vase and a couple of ceramic vases. Oh and some framed tiles. That was about it and I looked over the whole store; no stationery was left and no cosmetic bags, luggage, etc.; nothing in the men's department. I found a couple of barrettes, LOL. That was it. Crazy.


----------



## sammix3

Omg. I totally missed the card boxes online. They still have the rose print available but I don't want to have to pay shipping. Ugh restock the stuff so I can order the comforter set as well!


----------



## ame

Did you get email confirmations? Mine disappeared today all the sudden, I can search for them but I still have my confirmations.


----------



## NYCBelle

http://fashionista.com/2011/09/miss...es-whats-still-available-the-rest-is-on-ebay/

Is Missoni for Target the most in demand thing ever? As you my have heard, the highly anticipated Missoni for Target collection went on sale yesterday online and in stores. While Targets brick and mortar locations seem to still be in one piece, the same cannot be said for Target.com, which crashed within a couple hours of becoming available, meaning even Target was unprepared for our Missoni for Target hunger.

Target told the Times, in a piece published this morning, that the demand was unprecedented and higher than Black Friday, you know, the biggest shopping day of the year. The Times hints that the crash may have had something to do with the fact that Target separated from Amazons ecommerce, but Target says it was due solely to the demand for the products, which we can believe. Shoppers even got creative by ordering over the phone and using Targets mobile site. Desperate times!

Speaking of the products, the 400-piece collection is not yet entirely sold out. Swimwear and lingerie are still in stock, as are a cute black and white zig zag tee, a green corduroy jacket, a few maxi skirts, v-neck sweaters and a few cardigans. The sweater dresses, my personal favorite (and everyone elses) are mostly gone, unfortunately. Also gone: almost all of the womens accessories.

HOWEVER, inexplicably, it seems the entire collection is on eBay already. The Times counted 6,600 Missoni for Target items on the online auction site at 5pm yesterday and there seem to be even more now. To give you an idea of pricing, a throw that was $39.99 has 33 bids and is now going for over $180.

Missoni for Target: You can get it, but its not going to be easy.


----------



## melvel

Status of my orders:

First order: Received acknowledgment email at around 3:30 am yesterday. Order appears in my account history. Credit card was charged, but on pending status. Received email today that shipping is delayed (Now 9/26 instead of 9/16)

Second order: Received acknowledgment email around 7:30 am yesterday. Order DOES NOT appear in account history, but appears when I search the order number. Credit card was charged, but on pending status.

Third order: Received acknowledgment email around 4:30 am today. Order DOES NOT appear in account history, but appears when I search the order number. Credit card was charged, but on pending status.


----------



## DC-Cutie

melvel said:


> Status of my orders:
> 
> First order: Received acknowledgment email at around 3:30 am yesterday. Order appears in my account history. Credit card was charged, but on pending status. Received email today that shipping is delayed (Now 9/26 instead of 9/16)
> 
> Second order: Received acknowledgment email around 7:30 am yesterday. Order DOES NOT appear in account history, but appears when I search the order number. Credit card was charged, but on pending status.
> 
> Third order: Received acknowledgment email around 4:30 am today. Order DOES NOT appear in account history, but appears when I search the order number. Credit card was charged, but on pending status.


 
Was your card actually charged or was it an authorization.  I don't think Target charges until the item is shipped.


----------



## melvel

DC-Cutie said:


> Was your card actually charged or was it an authorization.  I don't think Target charges until the item is shipped.



It's just a hold authorization, that's why it's pending. But it's already deducted from my maximum allowable charge on my card.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I went to Target this morning for some non-missioni related stuff, but of course I had to look.  I got there a little after 8, but already, there were some women who had a lot of stuff in their carts.  I'm not sure if they were returns or restocks.  There was a woman returning a bunch of stuff and another waiting to buy an item that was being returned.  They told her that she couldnt take it, she had to wait for it to be re-stocked.  She was beyond pi**ed.  I'm not sure if she spoke to a mgr.


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> I placed the orders at 3am and 5am, no cancellation yet, but I cannot see my orders in my account
> it still says:
> 
> *Currently there are no orders to be displayed.*
> 
> if I search by order # , i get the emails showing all the items I ordered .........
> still strange that I cannot see my orders in my account
> 
> can you post the facebook linke please ?
> thanx


 


susa said:


> gosh, i just read in facebook the following:
> 
> I shopped at 5:30am yesterday online, went to my local Target store yesterday at 8:03am and the entire line was cleared out! Now I got an e-mail saying my entire order is cancelled as items are unavailable due to "high demand" - well obviously it was going to be high demand!!
> 
> ---------
> 
> how could they do this, cancel due to high demand !!!!?? Isn't it "first come, first serve"
> the items were in stock when people ordered, and then they just cancel......
> 
> what a poor poor service !!


 


susa said:


> and meanwhile they cancel orders ..............and restock with the cancelled items
> 
> what a huge mess this is
> 
> you cannot be sure what you will get until you get the shipping info, so annoying, because you do not know if you have to re-order stuff or not


 
This is EXACTLY the problem/worry I was having yesterday.  Something is seriously wrong with their computers.  I stayed up all night to be sure I got my "most wanted" items online. With the way the computers seemed to be going in and out with inventory, wrong item description (at least it seemed to me), Target card mishaps, etc.,  I am afraid people who placed their orders first many not get their items and people who placed them  much later may.  I am afraid to check my emails at this point after all I went through yesterday just to place my orders.  And with all my efforts I wasn't even able to order what I wanted.  The site crashed too many times to find inventory and order fast enough.

This was a total disaster as far as customer service and preparing the website.  I am either going to have to return a lot (I did not do this to hoard I was told that my orders were cancelled and I had to try to reorder, then I was told by others that this was not the case but I don't know who is correct--(or if Target's computer system is so messed up that no one knows what will happen).  I prefer to shop at a place that cares more about the customer satisfaction.  I would never be mean to the employees about this, it's not their fault.  But with management some of this is terrible.  If I were a designer I wouldn't want my name associated with this kind of customer frustration.


----------



## eitak

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I took some pics of displays, is anyone wanting to see them?



thanks for posting the display pictures!



Mia Bella said:


> sleeveless sweater dress. Fit is 1 size big.
> 
> 
> my prize piece!!! the cutest ballet flats ever so I bought 2. I finally found them at a 3rd target. whew.
> I wear an 8.5 in flats and bought these in an 8 and the fit is perfect. I tried the 9s and they were HUGE.
> 
> 
> another sweater dress. also wearing the flats. Dress fit is 1 size big.
> 
> 
> silky pajama shorts - TTS fit
> 
> 
> silky pajama pants - TTS fit





Mia Bella said:


> sweater skirt - Fit is 1 size big
> Also comes in a peach, pink, yellow, brown variety
> 
> 
> makeup bag
> 
> 
> wooden heeled, suede shoes. Very comfy. Fit is TTS.



I love everything on you, Mia Bella! you're really making me want to purchase the sweater dress... I got my hands on the "matching" cardigan (my #1 wish) and I was just wondering if you were planning on getting it and wearing it with the tights and pumps like the model does? I just love the entire look. 

speaking of the pumps, did you find that they were wide on your feet? I know that we are both tall, and I wear a size 10. the size 10 I tried on yesterday felt a little wide; I wasn't sure if that was normal or if it had been stretched out by somebody. I really want them to work for me!



grace7 said:


> i love seeing all the photos!
> 
> i took a few quick photos while trying to decide if i liked everything earlier today, thought i would share with everyone!
> 
> the first pic is the girls sweater in an XL, next is a M, S, and M. i would not necessarily wear the scarf with the sweater but i wanted to try it on!



thank you for posting the pictures!



beatlefanmom said:


> Wow- I'm surprised that people had such difficulty finding items, I can't believe that Target didn't know just how popular this line would be!!  I got to my Target around 8:30, and the selection was still really good.  I got several items and then tried to get online to find towel sets.  It took me about 2 hours, but finally I got through and got a couple of sets of the purple rose towels, and the bath mat.  I had to pick my son up at his house, so I stopped by the Target near his house. Found a matching shower curtain.  I feel pretty darned lucky to have found what I did...



you did really good!



nauticalstar said:


> I, for one, will not be buying anything on ebay. This line is great stuff for the target price- for 3 times more, I would be buying different brands for sure! I had especially wanted the throw (who didn't?? hehe) but I just don't believe its worth the ebay prices. I will just check through my target store whenever I'm there, as I'm sure people will return things, and see if I can pick up a few of the things I had wanted. The flats I think I can hope for- I imagine people ordered different sizes to see what fit, so I hope some will get returned. But I think the frenzy will definitely die down and many of the people who bought at the inflated prices on ebay will be sorry they did.



I agree 110%.



sammix3 said:


> Omg. I totally missed the card boxes online. They still have the rose print available but I don't want to have to pay shipping. Ugh restock the stuff so I can order the comforter set as well!



card boxes?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was able to get the sweater boxes, too.  LOVE THEM!!! My closet is gonna be quite colorful.


----------



## Kansashalo

loublovie said:


> has anyone recieved e-mail confirmation on shipment for online orders? I placed like 5 orders yesterday, which I received an e-mail confirmation to confirmin the order, but no shipment yet
> 
> also, just an fyi, there are over 21,000 items on ebay now- totally ridic. please dont buy from them for the totally inflated prices.
> 
> http://racked.com/archives/2011/09/...-collection-is-completely-sold-out-online.php


 
I read (somewhere) that people are starting a "Don't buy Missoni for Target on eBay" campaign so much of the collection didn't go to consumers but resellers.


----------



## chantal1922

I went back to Target this morning to return the silk scarf. The only Missoni things left were children's clothes, some sleepwear and swimwear.


----------



## coronita

Their website is still wonky. I'm trying to search for stuff and I enter my ZIP and it gives me some error message.


----------



## eitak

ALL I can think about is this cardigan. 






_image is from Target.com_

ugh. must fulfill my wish list!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow, thats a cute one ^.  I guess I didn't realize until you posted the PIC so large.  It doesn't look like that one the website but then again who had time to zoom in.  I was just worried about the site crashing.


----------



## gsmom

according to my target, they are putting more stuff out today that 'came on the truck last night.' heading over now...........still hoping for some bathroom pieces.


----------



## quixotic_yups

Does anyone know if they'll restock online? or maybe produce more items rather than let those Ebay resellers make all the money?

All I wanted was the one Blue Men's scarf and maybe one long cardigan but alas, by the time the website started working, everything was sold out


----------



## saira1214

Yeah, I am starting to worry about my order not showing up in my account history despite getting a confirmation.  The FB response stating you can relax if you got a confirmation is not comforting.


----------



## AshJs3

eitak said:


> ALL I can think about is this cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _image is from Target.com_
> 
> ugh. must fulfill my wish list!



I got this yesterday and I am still undecided on keeping it. It's an open knit that you can see through and it might be just a touch too "mature". Although it also could be the size because mine seems a little big.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Twilight78 said:


> I placed 4 online orders yesterday (it took me a good couple of hours with all the crashes and things disappearing from my cart) and this morning none of my orders is showing in the order history. Does it mean I wasted all that time for nothing? I'm furious.



I experienced same problem ! My order was still in my account about 6 hours again when I checked the order status and is described as "not yet shipped". But just now I checked and said " there is something wrong and we can't load your request". and I can't find my order in my "order history" !!! 

So annoying after all the hassle yesterday !


----------



## chuggie

eitak said:


> ALL I can think about is this cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _image is from Target.com_
> 
> ugh. must fulfill my wish list!



I saw that you are in Texas. They had them in the Bryan Target this morning still. I can't be sure what sizes.


----------



## ame

I just hope that these resellers DONT get sales on ebay and that target refuses to take them back. That way they lost a ton of money and have stuff they can't use or sell.


----------



## chuggie

I went buy both local Target stores on the off chance that more stuff came in. They did not. Still a few clothes left, baby stuff, lingerie, some bedding and a few houseware items. Overall, I realized that I probably should have gone to the other Target store in my town yesterday based on what they still had today. One store had the zig-zag shoes and the other did not. Of course, they were out of my size by today.


----------



## eitak

gsmom said:


> according to my target, they are putting more stuff out today that 'came on the truck last night.' heading over now...........still hoping for some bathroom pieces.



really? that's great news! what state do you live in? I hope the same is true for my Target.



AshJs3 said:


> I got this yesterday and I am still undecided on keeping it. It's an open knit that you can see through and it might be just a touch too "mature". Although it also could be the size because mine seems a little big.



really? oh man... I had no idea. I looked at the modeling pictures online, too. guess I'll have to wait to try it on and see if I like it enough for myself.


----------



## eitak

chuggie said:


> I saw that you are in Texas. They had them in the Bryan Target this morning still. I can't be sure what sizes.



that is amazing news; it gives me hope! Bryan is about 1.5 hours away from me. maybe I can ask a college friend to snag one...


----------



## eitak

this may or may not be a silly question... but does anyone know how the makeup brushes are distributed? WHAT do I have to buy exactly to get the makeup brushes? I know they're in a makeup/cosmetics bag... it's the small one, right? am I totally wrong?


----------



## AshJs3

eitak said:


> this may or may not be a silly question... but does anyone know how the makeup brushes are distributed? WHAT do I have to buy exactly to get the makeup brushes? I know they're in a makeup/cosmetics bag... it's the small one, right? am I totally wrong?



They posted on Twitter last night that they were scrapped because they weren't up to standard. I was looking for them all day too!


----------



## floral_kitty

eitak said:


> this may or may not be a silly question... but does anyone know how the makeup brushes are distributed? WHAT do I have to buy exactly to get the makeup brushes? I know they're in a makeup/cosmetics bag... it's the small one, right? am I totally wrong?



Yeah, I didn't see these at all online either ... couldn't figure out where they were.

Also, the site was back up a short time ago and there was still swimwear - can't remember who was looking but just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## lulu212121

DC-Cutie said:


> one did she say?


 
She would not directly answer inventory questions. She did say that they did alot of promotion for this. They had planned on keeping the Pop Up stores opened for 3 days, but sold out in 6 hours even with an extra inventory added. Yet, they were surprised somewhat by the demand yesterday. 

It was just her "too bad, so sad" attitude. I think she did say that the online inventory would not be replenished & that if you wanted something you may have to stalk your Target & maybe a return will come back.

I just thought her attitude was not the best for representing the co. today, considering the frustrations that many have with Target right now.


----------



## AshJs3

Every time they do these pop up shops the stuff sells out before the 3 days. I knew there was no way in hades it would be open that long. Perhaps I should work for Target!


----------



## floral_kitty

Does anyone know if there is a "Swap your Missoni Target goods" section started. Wondered if there is anyway to try and swap stuff with fellow TPFers or not. I don't have enough posts to list stuff in the "for sale" section here and I know you aren't supposed to hawk merchandise on the forums, but I'd be willing to swap or offer up stuff I don't want. (at the retail price of course).  That is of course if I ever get what I ordered. One of my orders is delayed.


----------



## sammix3

Yes!! They're like the sweater boxes but smaller and has a lid!



eitak said:


> thanks for posting the display pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything on you, Mia Bella! you're really making me want to purchase the sweater dress... I got my hands on the "matching" cardigan (my #1 wish) and I was just wondering if you were planning on getting it and wearing it with the tights and pumps like the model does? I just love the entire look.
> 
> speaking of the pumps, did you find that they were wide on your feet? I know that we are both tall, and I wear a size 10. the size 10 I tried on yesterday felt a little wide; I wasn't sure if that was normal or if it had been stretched out by somebody. I really want them to work for me!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for posting the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> you did really good!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 110%.
> 
> 
> 
> card boxes?!


----------



## AshJs3

I'm not sure if that's allowed but maybe a Facebook group like the one Lululemon has?


----------



## tatertot

I was just at a store (my second trip and in another town) and she said the stores had what they were going to get and they would not be able to re-stock anything. I was not sure if that was just that particular store though but it's in a large college town that has 3 Targets. I also wandered more and asked another associate and received the same reply. 

 I placed one order online around 5am the first day and received a confirmation right away. I managed to snag everything but the comforter set and eternity scarf that I wanted online. I then proceeded to two different stores to complete my haul and it was well worth it. Sadly I saw ladies with carts FULL of things (hello but really, 6 of the same sweater) Anyhow it was a fun atmosphere and actually I had a fun time chatting with a few ladies who were trying to get just an item or two for themselves and I even gave one woman a nightgown out of my cart because she was saying it was the one thing she wanted (she did not see I had it when she was telling me). 

 I'm waiting for returns and hopefully will score the scarf and comforter then. Congrats to everyone who managed to get goodies from this release.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I like the idea.



floral_kitty said:


> Does anyone know if there is a "Swap your Missoni Target goods" section started. Wondered if there is anyway to try and swap stuff with fellow TPFers or not. I don't have enough posts to list stuff in the "for sale" section here and I know you aren't supposed to hawk merchandise on the forums, but I'd be willing to swap or offer up stuff I don't want. (at the retail price of course).  That is of course if I ever get what I ordered. One of my orders is delayed.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I like this idea as well!!


----------



## chanel*liz

floral_kitty said:


> Does anyone know if there is a "Swap your Missoni Target goods" section started. Wondered if there is anyway to try and swap stuff with fellow TPFers or not. I don't have enough posts to list stuff in the "for sale" section here and I know you aren't supposed to hawk merchandise on the forums, but I'd be willing to swap or offer up stuff I don't want. (at the retail price of course).  That is of course if I ever get what I ordered. One of my orders is delayed.



I like this


----------



## ame

I'd be down for the swap too. I only have a question mark about one item so far, but if my sweaters don't fit I could swap those also.


----------



## gmel

^^^  Good idea.

Before returning items for resellers to buy...would love for real consumers to have the chance and own these great pieces...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow that was nice of you to give her the nightgown.  I had some good experiences too with some of the other women shopping.  I saw a lady with a nice black cardi a long one that would be cute with leggings and boots.  I asked her where she got it and she helped me find it.  It was a mens sweater and I bought a medium and tried it on at home and was so cute.  I mean when you have the right acessories you can rock anything.  I didn't get many clothing pieces but was able to get the black and blue longer zig zag cardi online but not until 10:30am when the site went back up.  I checked the shipping status and its shows my CC info so I hope that is good news but it says still not shipped.     



tatertot said:


> I was just at a store (my second trip and in another town) and she said the stores had what they were going to get and they would not be able to re-stock anything. I was not sure if that was just that particular store though but it's in a large college town that has 3 Targets. I also wandered more and asked another associate and received the same reply.
> 
> I placed one order online around 5am the first day and received a confirmation right away. I managed to snag everything but the comforter set and eternity scarf that I wanted online. I then proceeded to two different stores to complete my haul and it was well worth it. Sadly I saw ladies with carts FULL of things (hello but really, 6 of the same sweater) Anyhow it was a fun atmosphere and actually I had a fun time chatting with a few ladies who were trying to get just an item or two for themselves and I even gave one woman a nightgown out of my cart because she was saying it was the one thing she wanted (she did not see I had it when she was telling me).
> 
> I'm waiting for returns and hopefully will score the scarf and comforter then. Congrats to everyone who managed to get goodies from this release.


----------



## loublovie

Chanel 0407 said:


> I like the idea.


 
if you go onto the target style facebook page, someone has started a trading, no mark-ups page where people can swap stuff  check it out


----------



## floral_kitty

Also, just a note to anyone who managed to score a throw online yesterday. Apparently they are backordered and you have to approve the new delivery date. *If* you receive an email (like I did) notifying you of this, you need to go into your order history and approve the new delivery date or the item could potentially be cancelled. I'm sure some people are fine, I just wanted to note that if you get a Target email... read it carefully to make sure you don't have to take any action to "approve" the extended delivery date. Otherwise they may cancel the item.


----------



## roussel

Can't wait to wear my Missoni scores from yesterday.  Today I'm wearing the zigzag dress with a cocoon sweater and CL booties


----------



## floral_kitty

loublovie said:


> if you go onto the target style facebook page, someone has started a trading, no mark-ups page where people can swap stuff  check it out



Yay, thanks for the info. I belong to Facebook, but would never have thought to check there!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Ladies my Target was late on getting the stuff set up.  I went at 6pm and they still had infinity scarves so  I was so happy.  I got 2 colorways.   I have some extra flats and heels that I probably will return.  I bought 3 sizes since I didn't have time to try on.   I guess you could say I did alright.  I really want those nice pillows like DC Cutie got and a throw but I will not go to Ebay for these items.  I refuse.


----------



## chuggie

eitak said:


> that is amazing news; it gives me hope! Bryan is about 1.5 hours away from me. maybe I can ask a college friend to snag one...



Try giving the store a call and see if they have any in stock and what size. They seem very helpful there. That store is a little further away, but I don't think they got the same rush as the other store around here.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Cute dress.  I have that one but my medium fits a little big.  I will have to return or try to get a small.



roussel said:


> Can't wait to wear my Missoni scores from yesterday. Today I'm wearing the zigzag dress with a cocoon sweater and CL booties


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang, how much did you spend?


roussel said:


> Here is what I got from the store and online:
> brown Umbrella
> pink Flats
> blue necktie
> gold/brown necktie
> brown mens cardigan sweater
> black zigzag sleeveless sweater dress
> brown zigzag sleeveless sweater
> blue zigzag short-sleeve sweater dress
> pink stripe short-sleeve sweater dress
> black/white long-sleeve sweater dress
> blue sweater coat
> brown sweater coat
> pink zigzag cardigan
> blue zigzag cardigan
> gold space dye sleeveless sweater
> gold space dye cardigan
> black cardigan
> brown poncho
> pink floral long-sleeve top
> black maxi skirt
> blue maxi sweater dress
> black zigzag jersey tee
> pink v-neck sweater
> brown serving tray
> brown 3-pc puzzle trays
> pink onesie (gift)
> blue sweater skirt (maybe)
> blue floral chiffon v-neck sweater (maybe)
> green v-neck sweater (I think I need a bigger size)


----------



## loublovie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Ladies my Target was late on getting the stuff set up. I went at 6pm and they still had infinity scarves so I was so happy. I got 2 colorways. I have some extra flats and heels that I probably will return. I bought 3 sizes since I didn't have time to try on. I guess you could say I did alright. I really want those nice pillows like DC Cutie got and a throw but I will not go to Ebay for these items. I refuse.


 
what sizes did you buy the flats in? i ordered online but am losing hope by the minute that any of my orders will actually be fullfilled. please PM me


----------



## Chanel 0407

Unless.... someone has a small that needs a medium.  Swap a rue




Chanel 0407 said:


> Cute dress. I have that one but my medium fits a little big. I will have to return or try to get a small.


----------



## AshJs3

roussel said:


> Can't wait to wear my Missoni scores from yesterday.  Today I'm wearing the zigzag dress with a cocoon sweater and CL booties



Looks great!


----------



## AshJs3

Also, I have an extra size 7 in the flats. I ended up going with a 7.5.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Dang, how much did you spend?


----------



## DC-Cutie

floral_kitty said:


> Does anyone know if there is a "Swap your Missoni Target goods" section started. Wondered if there is anyway to try and swap stuff with fellow TPFers or not. I don't have enough posts to list stuff in the "for sale" section here and I know you aren't supposed to hawk merchandise on the forums, but I'd be willing to swap or offer up stuff I don't want. (at the retail price of course).  That is of course if I ever get what I ordered. One of my orders is delayed.


 
Good idea.


----------



## roussel

Ladybug, I spent way too much than I anticipated    And looking at the stuff I got I am mostly keeping them maybe returning a couple sweaters since I ordered 2 sizes.  I get crazy  with these designer collabs


----------



## quixotic_yups

floral_kitty said:


> Does anyone know if there is a "Swap your Missoni Target goods" section started. Wondered if there is anyway to try and swap stuff with fellow TPFers or not. I don't have enough posts to list stuff in the "for sale" section here and I know you aren't supposed to hawk merchandise on the forums, but I'd be willing to swap or offer up stuff I don't want. (at the retail price of course).  That is of course if I ever get what I ordered. One of my orders is delayed.



I really like this idea  Is it possible to set up maybe a new Thread on this? Would the Mods allow it?


----------



## annemerrick

Well....I am not going to post all of my purchases, because many of them are the same as you all have bought.  I will post a couple of items as I think they have not been photographed much.
   After shopping online and braving the masses at opening yesterday, I stopped at a Target close to my kids school and was able to get the travelling makeup bag.  It is exactly what I needed, and I love the print.
   Also pictured is the striped sweater.  The quality of this is so unbelievable.  It feels like my regular Missoni items.  I thought it was not my style, but turns out that I LOVE it!
   I also purchased in store:
Zig-zag dress (brown)
mini skirt (yellows)
black sweater dress with zig-zag cardigan (love this soooo.....much)
   Online:
4 bath towels and 4 hand towls (1/2 b/w stripes, 1/2 purple pattern)
serving trays
pink zig-zag dress
brown/yellow pants
   Really hoping I will receive this stuff....fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

chloebagfreak said:


> How are you able to see on their website??? I've been trying all day and just get the dog..staring at me....


 

You guys want to make sure that you clear your computer cache. Sometimes this can cause you to view old copies of webpages, especially after updates have been made.


----------



## susa

eitak said:


> ALL I can think about is this cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _image is from Target.com_
> 
> ugh. must fulfill my wish list!



I ordered the same one 
and the black /white ziczac coat , Margaritas Favorites are also mine


----------



## J.Toronto

I just got notice that my 1st order (out of 3) shipped! I'm so happy!


----------



## roussel

Anne thanks for posting a pic of that striped top.  I only saw it online and can't quite see a closeup of the material.  It looks really nice now that I see your pic.


----------



## susa

ame said:


> I just hope that these resellers DONT get sales on ebay and that target refuses to take them back. That way they lost a ton of money and have stuff they can't use or sell.




Target should have changed their return policy for the missoni collaboration, just 5 days return or so..........


----------



## J.Toronto

Can anyone post a pic of the b&w sweater coat? Quality, sizing, thoughts?


----------



## DC-Cutie

somebody has a dress listed for $2K - whoever buys it is a DAMN FOOL!!!  You can buy a retail Missoni for less than that....


----------



## loublovie

J.Toronto said:


> I just got notice that my 1st order (out of 3) shipped! I'm so happy!


 
what time did you place your order? and what did you order, if you dont mind me asking. im trying to figure out if i have any chance of actually getting what i ordered


----------



## DC-Cutie

roussel said:


> Anne thanks for posting a pic of that striped top. I only saw it online and can't quite see a closeup of the material. It looks really nice now that I see your pic.


 
*Roussel* - you look absolutely fablous (as usual)!!!  I'm sure you DD is going to look soooo cute in her Missoni gear.


----------



## melvel

roussel said:


> Anne thanks for posting a pic of that striped top.  I only saw it online and can't quite see a closeup of the material.  It looks really nice now that I see your pic.



That one is stil available on the website. I just got it this morming


----------



## roussel

^ melvel aahh so tempting!   i can't believe those ebay resellers too.  
DC thanks much!  i got the same sweater dress for DD so we can be matchy matchy, lol
she is not into girlie fashion yet much but she said she likes this dress


----------



## pointie

DC-Cutie said:


> somebody has a dress listed for $2K - whoever buys it is a DAMN FOOL!!!  You can buy a retail Missoni for less than that....



you could buy a entire outfit of M Missoni.  that's nuts.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

what are everyones thoughts on the black and white zigzag blouse?  I purchased it for myself and do like it but wondering now if "too busy"? TIA


----------



## susa

pointie said:


> you could buy a entire outfit of M Missoni.  that's nuts.



cannot see that on ebay, the dress for 2K
the most expensive items are the bikes


----------



## roussel

^ you mean the long-sleeved silky one?  i think it will look nice with black pants or black pencil skirt.


----------



## susa

did anybody buy the black/white coat ? 
thoughts about this 

TIA


----------



## J.Toronto

loublovie said:


> what time did you place your order? and what did you order, if you dont mind me asking. im trying to figure out if i have any chance of actually getting what i ordered



I got my first order in around 6.30am EST and my last (3rd) in around 7.15am EST.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

roussel said:


> ^ you mean the long-sleeved silky one? i think it will look nice with black pants or black pencil skirt.


 yes that one.  I was thinking the same thing.  I got an XS so its nicely fitted, not too tight though.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep, I definitely wouldn't buy the e-bay stuff. Target should see if they could impose some injunction to stop the reseller who have multiples of the same items for sale on ebay.





Cherbaby1luv4u said:


> Interesting read from IB Times. I refuse to pay these ridiculous ebay prices. Time we teach the leaches a lesson. Let them haul their inventory back and maybe Target and other retailers will place a cap on items like these in the future.


----------



## susa

on Facebook sb posted that she got a shipping confirmation 30 min ago .....


----------



## pointie

susa said:


> did anybody buy the black/white coat ?
> thoughts about this
> 
> TIA


  I ordered it in a medium, since I have size 8 shoulders and everything else 4-6, so outerwear is always a bit drapey. I've been hearing that the cardis and such are TTS to a little large, so am worried.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LOREBUNDE said:


> what are everyones thoughts on the black and white zigzag blouse? I purchased it for myself and do like it but wondering now if "too busy"? TIA


 
I have that blouse.  Not too busy at all.

Played around with it a bit last night, paired with a red skinny pant, bright green pencil skirt, pixi pants and a pair of black palazzo pants - all were really cute.

You can't really go wrong with that blouse


----------



## scorpio13

roussel said:


> Can't wait to wear my Missoni scores from yesterday.  Today I'm wearing the zigzag dress with a cocoon sweater and CL booties



Roussel I think we live in the same area and I am SUPER jealous of your haul! I wasn't able to get anything!


----------



## J.Toronto

loublovie said:


> what time did you place your order? and what did you order, if you dont mind me asking. im trying to figure out if i have any chance of actually getting what i ordered



Sorry...only answered half your question! 

1st shipment I purchased the martini glasses, chevron mugs, and app plates.

No confirmation of shipping for:
sweater coat
bath towels
hand towels
espresso set

Totally missed out on the throw but cést la vie.


----------



## roussel

^ scorpio really? where are you located?

DC i like the pairing of the green and red bottoms for that zigzag blouse.  yeah so many ways to wear that top.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


>


 why the faces? I was clear...She got a ton of stuff, I wanted to know. If she chooses not to answer, that's fine, but I don't see anything wrong with my question.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cute outfit. I really like that dress.

I'm more partial to the brown/warm tones than the cool ones.





roussel said:


> Can't wait to wear my Missoni scores from yesterday. Today I'm wearing the zigzag dress with a cocoon sweater and CL booties


----------



## Ladybug09

roussel said:


> Ladybug, I spent way too much than I anticipated  And looking at the stuff I got I am mostly keeping them maybe returning a couple sweaters since I ordered 2 sizes. I get crazy  with these designer collabs


 Got u!

When I think about it, it was probably better to get a bunch upfront and just return later, since all the stock was cleaned.

If they restock, I may try to get a few items, but I like WAY too many, and KNOW if I went I would have spent way too much money.

Thanks for the response.

I like the one dress Dontalla has on for the Versace ad.


----------



## Ladybug09

susa said:


> Target should have changed their return policy for the missoni collaboration, just 5 days return or so..........


 Nah, don't agree with that. No fair to punish everyone else because of the other greedy people.


----------



## kristen9167

susa said:


> did anybody buy the black/white coat ?
> thoughts about this
> 
> TIA



I bought this sweater jacket yesterday from a Target in Chicago. I like it quite a bit - it's lined, the shape is very flattering, and it fits perfectly. The quality seems very good, too, and it doesn't look cheap or diffusion line-y. It's a keeper.

I have a pile of stuff I bought yesterday that I'm probably going to return to the store, however. I was there when they opened, along with about 40 other people, and it was a madhouse with people running and grabbing stuff. I ended up getting most of the things I had decided beforehand that I wanted, although lost out some to men and women loading their carts with armloads of whatever they could put their hands on (thanks, lady who took every throw blanket and man who bought every sweater box). I found myself buying things that I wasn't sure I wanted or not just because I didn't want to NOT get them and then regret it. Like, did I really spend almost $50 on the baby dress and matching leggings? And do I really need a pile of purple towels and two different makeup bags? I have a feeling there will be lots of other people who, like me, in the cold light of the day after, realize that they came home with $400 too much in stuff they don't need and don't have the patience to resell themselves. So it will get returned and other people will have an opportunity to buy some of what they wanted.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> somebody has a dress *listed for $2K* - whoever buys it is a DAMN FOOL!!! You can buy a retail Missoni for less than that....


 
That is just beyond crazy!


----------



## loublovie

J.Toronto said:


> Sorry...only answered half your question!
> 
> 1st shipment I purchased the martini glasses, chevron mugs, and app plates.
> 
> No confirmation of shipping for:
> sweater coat
> bath towels
> hand towels
> espresso set
> 
> Totally missed out on the throw but cést la vie.


 

Haha, thanks! looks like you got great stuff. my first order went through at 7:15am EST, so i guess i just need to be patient.


----------



## pro_princess

So, for those who got the luggage and/or laptop case...are you keeping them with the "wash hands after use" warning? I know the "this may cause cancer" is standard because of CA law, but my understanding is the wash hands after use part is not. Any thoughts? 

Did anyone else notice prints not lining up on many items? I know this is one way to spot a fake of many high end brands and I do think because of that it cheapens the look. 

I am an avid second-hand shopper and Target prices are a splurge to me (and I am not a stranger to high end fashion in my closet). To me, although the knits were not itchy or anything, they were not like the higher end Missoni labels as a lot of people were saying. I was a little disappointed, although not majorly as I do recognize it was for target and I think Missoni did a great job interpreting their brand for the discount line. But the intricate detailing on the full line is what makes it look like true artwork...on a lot of the stuff in Target I was like, "it's just zigzags". 

One item that looked closest like full line Missoni to me was the golden brownish cardigan, the one they are calling "space dye", as well as the matching shell. I also really loved the chiffon/knit combo top, and the blue long cardigan, as well as the flats. 

I'd like to hear how many wears/washes you think these items can handle? 

Thanks in advance!

Lexy


----------



## KittyKat65

Just as an FYI:  The Round Rock, Texas, Target store still had rain boots in most sizes, pumps in all sizes, flats in a few sizes, PJ pants, green sweater in S, M, L, swimsuits, shirts, men's knitwear, ties, a skirt, tights, a couple of scarves and knitted hats and 2 felt hats an hour ago.  They also had a lot of the kids' clothing left.  I bought a pair of the pumps in size 8, but will be returning them as I feel they were too much of an impulse buy for me and I would not wear them  The store number is: 512-246-7677


----------



## susa

Thanks for your opinion , Kirsten , I am looking forward to that one

margherita twitters, she so right:

http://twitter.com/#!/mmmargherita

hope a lot of people read this


----------



## J.Toronto

kristen9167 said:


> I bought this sweater jacket yesterday from a Target in Chicago. I like it quite a bit - it's lined, the shape is very flattering, and it fits perfectly. The quality seems very good, too, and it doesn't look cheap or diffusion line-y. It's a keeper.
> 
> I have a pile of stuff I bought yesterday that I'm probably going to return to the store, however. I was there when they opened, along with about 40 other people, and it was a madhouse with people running and grabbing stuff. I ended up getting most of the things I had decided beforehand that I wanted, although lost out some to men and women loading their carts with armloads of whatever they could put their hands on (thanks, lady who took every throw blanket and man who bought every sweater box). I found myself buying things that I wasn't sure I wanted or not just because I didn't want to NOT get them and then regret it. Like, did I really spend almost $50 on the baby dress and matching leggings? And do I really need a pile of purple towels and two different makeup bags? I have a feeling there will be lots of other people who, like me, in the cold light of the day after, realize that they came home with $400 too much in stuff they don't need and don't have the patience to resell themselves. So it will get returned and other people will have an opportunity to buy some of what they wanted.



Would you mind sharing what material the sweater coat is made out of if possible? thanks


----------



## pwecious_323

Is there really a Swap for Missoni board here? If so, let me know where. I got a few things I don't want but would love to swap for. thx


----------



## KittyKat65

pro_princess said:


> One item that looked closest like full line Missoni to me was the golden brownish cardigan, the one they are calling "space dye", as well as the matching shell.


I bought that cardigan and shell.  It looked great on and it felt like it was good quality.  I tried on a few other things and was not impressed.  I did like the B&W t-shirt, so I picked that up as well.  I was most excited about the blue dress, but didn't like it on and it was kind of itchy.


----------



## kristen9167

J.Toronto said:


> Would you mind sharing what material the sweater coat is made out of if possible? thanks



I don't have it here in front of me, but I think it was mostly cotton with a little bit of wool (less than 10%) and a rayon lining. It's very soft. The knit fabric didn't strike me as the type that might get pilled with repeated wearings.


----------



## La Comtesse

Chanel 0407 said:


> Wow, thats a cute one ^.  I guess I didn't realize until you posted the PIC so large.  It doesn't look like that one the website but then again who had time to zoom in.  I was just worried about the site crashing.


 
The zoom didn't work anyway.  And I couldn't even see the whole collection--until today when everything was sold out.  The tiny pictures weren't enough to really see the detail on the items.  On a positive note, some people who actually ordered what was left in their sizes may end up loving them more than their first choices. 

I know I now wish I had ordered different items, now that I see all the great pictures people were kind enough to post of the actual items found in stores.


----------



## scorpio13

roussel said:


> ^ scorpio really? where are you located?
> 
> DC i like the pairing of the green and red bottoms for that zigzag blouse.  yeah so many ways to wear that top.



Sacramento. Am I right? I went to 6 targets i think and only got really random stuff like the floppy hat that I didn't really want.


----------



## roussel

BellaShoes said:


> roussel, do you have a pic of the green v neck?


 
Bella, sorry I don't have a pic, I'll be embarassed to post  The M I bought in the store is a bit tight on me in the arms and chest and I find it short in length, hits just an inch below my waist.  So I ordered the L online and will see how that fits.  I really love the color combo.


----------



## roussel

scorpio13 said:


> Sacramento. Am I right? I went to 6 targets i think and only got really random stuff like the floppy hat that I didn't really want.


 
Oh yes! Were you at the Natomas one?  I went there first when they opened and there were only 4 of us.


----------



## DuRoBags

I went crazy yesterday because a couple of the targets still had items in stock, so here's what I got:

Long Knit Cardigan- Blue Zigzag Print
Cardigan Sweater- Black/White
Fluid Knit Zig Zag Stripe Pajama Pants - Brown/Multicolor
Women's Ruana - Passione
Women's Zig Zag Infinity Scarf - Passione
Women's Zig Zag Infinity Scarf - Colore
Women's Long Skinny Scarf - Colore
Colore Medium Purse Kit
Stripe Crew Socks - OS - Purple/Multicolor
Wavy Stripe Crew Socks - OS - Brown/Multicolor
Zig Zag Rain Boots - Multicolor
Bobby Slides - Black

I really want this: Missoni Travel Tote - Color Pattern


----------



## kikidots

My sister and I (after work) decided we would go hit  a few targets to see if we could get lucky and find anything left over. We went to three stores in Ventura County (Socal) and everything was pretty much gone. We talked to several employees at the stores and most of them really had no idea what it was or why people were so worked up. One lady in the fitting rooms told us that there were people screaming and cussing at each other in the morning when the store opened! In the end my sister and I came home empty handed. We were pretty bummed since we have been waiting for this, like most everyone else. On the bright side, a few of the store employees said they should be restocking some of the items and to check back throughout the week.


----------



## J.Toronto

kristen9167 said:


> I don't have it here in front of me, but I think it was mostly cotton with a little bit of wool (less than 10%) and a rayon lining. It's very soft. The knit fabric didn't strike me as the type that might get pilled with repeated wearings.



Thanks so much.  I was worried about the knit and pilling factor. 

Excited to see it now!  Will have to be patient till early Oct since it will be traveling from Seattle to Toronto. Target needs to start shipping to Canada!


----------



## roussel

Margherita is right, for triple the price you can get M Missoni instead.  People are really buying for that much on ebay I can't believe it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, Well, Well...  guess what?  My items were delivered about 10 minutes ago!  I'm not home, so I'll post pics when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## tatertot

roussel said:


> Margherita is right, for triple the price you can get M Missoni instead.  People are really buying for that much on ebay I can't believe it.



Me either, it's insane! I could not believe the prices when I checked completed listings, just crazy.


----------



## tatertot

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, Well, Well...  guess what?  My items were delivered about 10 minutes ago!  I'm not home, so I'll post pics when I get home this afternoon.



YAY!! Congrats babe, I'm so glad your order went through and arrived so quick!!


----------



## ame

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, Well, Well...  guess what?  My items were delivered about 10 minutes ago!  I'm not home, so I'll post pics when I get home this afternoon.


Awesome!!!


----------



## scorpio13

roussel said:


> Oh yes! Were you at the Natomas one?  I went there first when they opened and there were only 4 of us.



Unfortunately, I had to work so I could only make it after. I went to broadway, west sac, natomas, morse, 65th, and calvine- nothing that great. Boo on work!!!!

Eta I'm not a loony stalker btw! I think we had a pm  convo years ago so that's how I knew you were in my area.


----------



## gsmom

My Target is in North Central Florida. I got there about 30 minutes after speaking to an employee. The newly replenished bath items section was cleaned out AGAIN, except for only lonely bath towel in an employees hands. I nearly ripped it away from her. But what the hell am I supposed to do with ONE bath towel? Also picked up a couple of candles, a few tumblers and a pack of the wine gift tags. They said they had one BIKE left. I don't know if I believed it...


----------



## Princess Pink

27,000 Missoni for Target items on ebay now!


:giggles: wonder if there are enough interested buyers for inflated prices around?!


----------



## surlygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, Well, Well...  guess what?  My items were delivered about 10 minutes ago!  I'm not home, so I'll post pics when I get home this afternoon.



that's awesome news, *Cutie*! you are the bomb.com!


----------



## chantal1922

princess pink said:


> *27,000 missoni for target items on ebay now!*
> 
> 
> :giggles: Wonder if there are enough interested buyers for inflated prices around?!


wow!


----------



## floral_kitty

Princess Pink said:


> 27,000 Missoni for Target items on ebay now!
> 
> 
> :giggles: wonder if there are enough interested buyers for inflated prices around?!



To quote someone else... perhaps Europeans that couldn't buy this collaboration in Europe. But, you'd think they would just go for the real thing available in their own backyard!!


----------



## gingerfarm

I wonder if my order would get canceled.  But then I have a feeling some ebayers may be returning stuff to the store.


----------



## ScarceNot

> I did not care for the Target rep's flippant attitude on the Today Show. 
> She seemed to be giggling alot over the situation.

That was EXACTLY the attitude of my local store manager when I had
a friendly chat with him this morning.

He does not care if people buy it all in huge carts in the first minutes.
He was the one happily ringing them up yesterday morning.
But they changed the website later in the day to limit one item only
per product. I'm not sure even writing corporate will do anything at this point
if their PR reps official stance on the Today Show is we don't care.


----------



## roussel

Yay DC!!! That was quick!  

Scorpio oh yeah I remember now.  I had to make a lame excuse for work so I can be gone for 2 hours hee hee.  I only went to Natomas, West Sac early, then to Broadway at lunch where the racks were empty.  I thought they were just gonna put out the stuff because not a single item was left.


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> I was reading the FB page regarding the FNO popup store in NYC and saw this
> 
> _I noticed on the label of the Missoni carry-on luggage there's a warning about lead content in the plastic. It says there may be lead and your hands should be washed after touching the plastic. Are there any other items in the line with a similar warning?_
> _13 hours ago_
> Suddenly my desire for the luggage is gone.


 


pro_princess said:


> So, for those who got the luggage and/or laptop case...are you keeping them with the "wash hands after use" warning? I know the "this may cause cancer" is standard because of CA law, but my understanding is the wash hands after use part is not. Any thoughts?


 
Hi Lexy.....I wanted the luggage and the laptop cases.....they were both on my 'must have list' but I took them off when I heard about the warnings.  I have small children and if the 'lead and cancer' warnings are not enough to make you run, it also mentions 'birth defects' on the rust colored product tag attached to the items.

I did go look at both of these items in store, JIC this was not true.....I really wanted both of them.  The warning was clearly marked on both items(laptop case and rolling luggage) but you had to look for it closely because it was not highlighted in any way.  Just blended in with the rest of the black print on the tag.  

Strangely enough a pregnant lady with a child under 12 months in her cart picked up the suitcase and put it in her buggy while I was standing there.  I told her about the warning label and she just shrugged and walked away with the luggage.....completely shocking to me.


----------



## NCC1701D

The one item left on my wishlist was the beanie, scarf and gloves set. I checked online availability and it said a Target near me (Chicago) had them, so I went out there. There were none on the floor and the woman near the fitting rooms was no help, but I went to customer service and the woman there checked in the back on her walkie-talkie. The guy said he had a box of stuff and she said bring it out, we need that stuff on the floor. I couldn't believe it! They were just sitting on a box of that stuff in the back. I got my beanie and scarf, there was also the golden brown infinity scarf. I waited for a while to see if they had the gloves but it was taking too long and I found them on eBay for $30 (online price $20) so I didn't think that was extortion (when you consider ebay/Paypal fees the seller will profit about $6) so I went for it. 

Moral of the story is be persistent, check with the store if the website says they have it in stock!

On the other hand I had my dad go to his local Target because the website said they had a throw in stock, I wanted one for my upstairs. He went there and they didn't have it on the floor or in the back and he called another store that said it was in stock and it wasn't. So it won't always work, but there IS a possibility.


----------



## La Comtesse

The target computer system is really annoying.  Many of my orders are not showing up at all--ones that I got email confirmation on.  Then this morning I tried to place an order for two small things that were showing as in stock.  No email confirmation and no order in  my history.  This is garbage.  And did someone say the online ordering was not secure yesterday?  That is outrageous!  I was checking out too fast to look for it.  They spent millions on advertising this line, then opted to forgo their normal computer back-up with Amazon?  Maybe save a little money there?  This is just horrible.

DC-Cutie-  You did great on getting all the items in this line.  I love them all.  Looking forward to a picture of you on the bike!  
And you are so lucky to have received an order.

I would love it if tpf had a thread to exchange Missoni goods....That is if I actually get anything.hrmm:

Wish I lived in Texas.  It seems like you ladies got a lot of great stuff from this collection and that it was pretty easy to obtain some of the clothig.


----------



## La Comtesse

authenticplease said:


> Hi Lexy.....I wanted the luggage and the laptop cases.....they were both on my 'must have list' but I took them off when I heard about the warnings.  I have small children and if the 'lead and cancer' warnings are not enough to make you run, it also mentions 'birth defects' on the rust colored product tag attached to the items.
> 
> I did go look at both of these items in store, JIC this was not true.....I really wanted both of them.  The warning was clearly marked on both items(laptop case and rolling luggage) but you had to look for it closely because it was not highlighted in any way.  Just blended in with the rest of the black print on the tag.
> 
> Strangely enough a pregnant lady with a child under 12 months in her cart picked up the suitcase and put it in her buggy while I was standing there.  I told her about the warning label and she just shrugged and walked away with the luggage.....completely shocking to me.


 

OMG .  I didn't know this.  I think my relatives got me a computer case yesterday.  I don't think I want it now.  How can they sell this with that warning???


----------



## NCC1701D

authenticplease said:


> Strangely enough a pregnant lady with a child under 12 months in her cart picked up the suitcase and put it in her buggy while I was standing there.  I told her about the warning label and she just shrugged and walked away with the luggage.....completely shocking to me.



She probably just bought it to resell!


----------



## authenticplease

roussel said:


> Can't wait to wear my Missoni scores from yesterday. Today I'm wearing the zigzag dress with a cocoon sweater and CL booties


 
You look fabulous.....love the way you styled this....and of course, your CL booties


----------



## ame

If tihs warning is on the makeup bag I got I might return that


----------



## ScarceNot

Not to be too incendiary here, but if the stuff is made in China and some
of the paint in this line is known to contain lead, how can I be sure the paint 
on the plates and housewares does not?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ScarceNot said:


> Not to be too incendiary here, but if the stuff is made in China and some
> of the paint in this line is known to contain lead, how can I be sure the paint
> on the plates and housewares does not?


 
I was thinking this too and possible issues with the fabric content.  Heck, you just never know especially after all the recalls on items from China in recent years.


----------



## floral_kitty

^^^ Thought the same thing.


----------



## MCF

Did anyone get a scarf? I was wondering how big they are. It doesn't say online I think because they are sold out.


----------



## La Comtesse

lulu212121 said:


> She would not directly answer inventory questions. She did say that they did alot of promotion for this. They had planned on keeping the Pop Up stores opened for 3 days, but sold out in 6 hours even with an extra inventory added. *Yet, they were surprised somewhat by the demand yesterday*.
> 
> *It was just her "too bad, so sad" attitude*. I think she did say that the online inventory would not be replenished & that if you wanted something you may have to stalk your Target & maybe a return will come back.
> 
> I just thought her attitude was not the best for representing the co. today, considering the frustrations that many have with Target right now.


 
From what everyone is posting, this seems to be the official company response to the situation.  Very disappointing.  I guess they don't need to keep customers.  It would be one thing if they hadn't changed computer systems to one that obviously doesn't work, just a few weeks before the launch of the most-promoted designer collaboration ever...


----------



## NCC1701D

MCF said:


> Did anyone get a scarf? I was wondering how big they are. It doesn't say online I think because they are sold out.



I got a square silk scarf and a knit winter scarf (the "extra-long" scarf from the website). The silk one is just shy of 30" in each direction (more like 28-29") and the knit one is 12" by 72"


----------



## TXGirlie

I went to 2 Targets near me today. One had a few kiddie clothes left, and the other had a few shoes, kiddie clothes, comforters, hair accessories and scarves left. I got a pack of the rose print hair clips and called it good!


----------



## cbtg818

My store in Charlotte, NC will be unpacking more on Friday though I'm a bit Missoni burned out now


----------



## wetbandit42

NCC1701D said:


> The one item left on my wishlist was the beanie, scarf and gloves set. I checked online availability and it said a Target near me (Chicago) had them, so I went out there. There were none on the floor and the woman near the fitting rooms was no help, but I went to customer service and the woman there checked in the back on her walkie-talkie. The guy said he had a box of stuff and she said bring it out, we need that stuff on the floor. I couldn't believe it! They were just sitting on a box of that stuff in the back. I got my beanie and scarf, there was also the golden brown infinity scarf. I waited for a while to see if they had the gloves but it was taking too long and I found them on eBay for $30 (online price $20) so I didn't think that was extortion (when you consider ebay/Paypal fees the seller will profit about $6) so I went for it.
> 
> Moral of the story is be persistent, check with the store if the website says they have it in stock!
> 
> On the other hand I had my dad go to his local Target because the website said they had a throw in stock, I wanted one for my upstairs. He went there and they didn't have it on the floor or in the back and he called another store that said it was in stock and it wasn't. So it won't always work, but there IS a possibility.



I found the loop pillow showing in stock at a nearby Target, and drove there before it opened this morning. The workers there were so unhelpful, one told me that their computer system takes 24-48 hours to update, so that's why it said it was still in stock. If that's the case, why did every other Target show it as sold out? I got another to call in back and they said they hadn't gotten any new shipments, but I don't think they actually checked in back. I finally talked to a third worker who told me that that store hadn't carried the pillows and throws, which I found a little weird. 

Anyways, I checked on ebay and it's selling for $80-$100! I refuse to pay that, and judging by the pics on ebay it doesn't look that nice anyway.

I drove to 5 Targets this morning and managed to find a few more things I wanted. 

-Another candle (island - blue)
-A mug (which I dropped on my way into my apt. and the handle broke. I'll have to use it as a pen holder)
-A pair of flats in size 11 (the 10s I bought are too tight, I'll have to return them)
-A pair of heels (size 10 were too tight, size 11 are a little too loose - maybe I can get heel grips, otherwise I'll have to return)
-Nesting prep bowls! Yay!
-Pink sweater blanket! 

I'm still waiting to hear about my online order - I bought 2 sweaters and a platter, but I really should have ordered just one sweater. I love the pink cardi - hopefully my order will ship!

I saw tons of flats at one store, and a lot of the Amber Moss (pink) candles. I almost bought the tuscan sunrise candle yesterday, but got the amber moss instead. Now I wish I would have got the tuscan b/c I could have gotten the amber today. Boo.


----------



## GingerSnap527

If an item online says "limited availability" in a store, is it worth checking the store out?


----------



## DuRoBags

Ebay is up to 33,627 items listed for Missoni


----------



## floridagal23

I got through on the website and placed orders by 615 eastern time yesterday. So far, I've gotten delayed shipment notifications for all orders and I had to confirm that I still wanted the throw. Now I am concerned all of the delayed orders will be cancelled. Everything shows up in my account. If I'm not getting the stuff, who is? I ordered as soon as the site was live. I think the first confirmation was around 607 am est.


----------



## melvel

cbtg818 said:


> My store in Charlotte, NC will be unpacking more on Friday though I'm a bit Missoni burned out now



Can you check out if they have the long open cardigan in black trim? I want that so bad.


----------



## DuRoBags

GingerSnap527 said:


> If an item online says "limited availability" in a store, is it worth checking the store out?



Depends if you were want the item. That's what I did and took my chances and was able to get rainboots in my size.


----------



## chuggie

KittyKat65 said:


> Just as an FYI:  The Round Rock, Texas, Target store still had rain boots in most sizes, pumps in all sizes, flats in a few sizes, PJ pants, green sweater in S, M, L, swimsuits, shirts, men's knitwear, ties, a skirt, tights, a couple of scarves and knitted hats and 2 felt hats an hour ago.  They also had a lot of the kids' clothing left.  I bought a pair of the pumps in size 8, but will be returning them as I feel they were too much of an impulse buy for me and I would not wear them  The store number is: 512-246-7677



Same thing in Bryan/College Station. Perhaps it's because we don't expect rain to ever occur again in this part of Texas!


----------



## DuRoBags

Did anyone buy the heels and are they comfortable?


----------



## roussel

DC-Cutie did you get shipment notification for your order at all or did they just arrive at your doorstep?  I'm curious if this happens to my orders too


----------



## NCC1701D

GingerSnap527 said:


> If an item online says "limited availability" in a store, is it worth checking the store out?



That's how I got the beanie and scarf. I had to pester the staff but they had two of each in a box in the back. You might luck out and the reason it says limited availability is that it's still in the back and no one has asked about it yet.


----------



## Suzzeee

ScarceNot said:


> > I did not care for the Target rep's flippant attitude on the Today Show.
> > She seemed to be giggling alot over the situation.
> 
> That was EXACTLY the attitude of my local store manager when I had
> a friendly chat with him this morning.
> 
> He does not care if people buy it all in huge carts in the first minutes.
> He was the one happily ringing them up yesterday morning.
> But they changed the website later in the day to limit one item only
> per product. I'm not sure even writing corporate will do anything at this point
> if their PR reps official stance on the Today Show is we don't care.



I think Target is being a little short sighted here -- they have exposure because of their long return policy.  Target could still lose out big if people don't buy this stuff on Ebay and the resellers return it long after the buzz is gone and it ends up not selling or going to clearance!!   They should of anticipated this and had limits in the stores.  A little training of employees would have helped as well.

On a more positive note I ordered 8amish yesterday online and my order is still in the system - hasn't shipped but still says my delivery will be between Mon-Wed next week (I took the free delivery).  My cc hasn't charged yet but Target doesn't charge until it ships - I'm hoping for the best 'cuz I really want that blue maxi dress!


----------



## chuggie

La Comtesse said:


> The target computer system is really annoying.  Many of my orders are not showing up at all--ones that I got email confirmation on.  Then this morning I tried to place an order for two small things that were showing as in stock.  No email confirmation and no order in  my history.  This is garbage.  And did someone say the online ordering was not secure yesterday?  That is outrageous!  I was checking out too fast to look for it.  They spent millions on advertising this line, then opted to forgo their normal computer back-up with Amazon?  Maybe save a little money there?  This is just horrible.
> 
> DC-Cutie-  You did great on getting all the items in this line.  I love them all.  Looking forward to a picture of you on the bike!
> And you are so lucky to have received an order.
> 
> I would love it if tpf had a thread to exchange Missoni goods....That is if I actually get anything.hrmm:
> 
> *Wish I lived in Texas.  It seems like you ladies got a lot of great stuff from this collection and that it was pretty easy to obtain some of the clothig*.



I think it depends where in Texas. I heard that in Houston things were also crazy. When I went in the morning around here, there was only me and two other 20-somethings. Then a woman came in that clearly was only intererested in reselling. To top it off, I'm pretty sure she was a Target employee based on her discussions with the checkout people. I guess the employees can buy stuff too if they come in with the rest of us.


----------



## Suzzeee

Okay - this is a little sad - almost 28k listings on EBay and I checked for completed just to see if it's selling and over 4600 completed listings and most of those were item sold ones!  Ugh - people are actually paying these prices -- those cute dresses were a deal at $60 but at $200 ... not even remotely worth it!


----------



## sammix3

Lucky you DC! Can't wait to see your haul!


----------



## DC-Cutie

roussel said:


> DC-Cutie did you get shipment notification for your order at all or did they just arrive at your doorstep? I'm curious if this happens to my orders too


 
it just arrived.  I checked my account and the shipping notification still hasn't updated.


----------



## La Comtesse

floridagal23 said:


> I got through on the website and placed orders by 615 eastern time yesterday. So far, I've gotten delayed shipment notifications for all orders and I had to confirm that I still wanted the throw. Now I am concerned all of the delayed orders will be cancelled. Everything shows up in my account. If I'm not getting the stuff, who is? I ordered as soon as the site was live. I think the first confirmation was around 607 am est.


 
I placed my orders around the same time or earlier.  I haven't gotten ANY notices other than some of the original confirmation emails.  (I didn't even get confirmation emails for some orders--even though I know I had an order number but didn't have time to write it down before the site crashed).  Now I'm worried that someting is wrong with their system and I'm not getting any of the notices regarding the throw.  I ordered two--one for me and one for a relative.  

Did someone mention they are cancelling items with multiples of the same item in the order?  If so that is the most absurd thing I have ever heard a company do.  How is it that if someone orders the same sweater for her and her sister (for example) their order will be cancelled without warning?  

I hope people keep posting their experiences with Target online orders because this is insane.  I don't know what to do to try to make sure my orders go through.


----------



## NCC1701D

The uncertainty about online orders is no good for anyone. I placed an order for about a dozen things, one of which was the flats, but when I went to the store today they had the flats in my size so I bought them. I figure, having them in hand is better than worrying about whether my order will be fulfilled or not.

So because of this, someone else misses out on the flats in-store, I have to run to the store to return the extra pair if my order does come in, and Target has to deal with all the extra administrative costs of handling returns. Lose-lose-lose.

I ordered a few of the jersey bra because it looks like a cool leisure bra and who doesn't need extra bras? If my order is cancelled because of that I'll be livid. The least they can do is knock the quantity down to 1 and ship the rest of the order.


----------



## DC-Cutie

La Comtesse said:


> I placed my orders around the same time or earlier. I haven't gotten ANY notices other than some of the original confirmation emails. (I didn't even get confirmation emails for some orders--even though I know I had an order number but didn't have time to write it down before the site crashed). Now I'm worried that someting is wrong with their system and I'm not getting any of the notices regarding the throw. I ordered two--one for me and one for a relative.
> 
> Did someone mention they are cancelling items with multiples of the same item in the order? If so that is the most absurd thing I have ever heard a company do. How is it that if someone orders the same sweater for her and her sister (for example) their order will be cancelled without warning?
> 
> I hope people keep posting their experiences with Target online orders because this is insane. I don't know what to do to try to make sure my orders go through.


 
you could probably put an end to your worry, buy calling.  Might be a long wait, but worth it.

did you also check your spam filter to see if the notice went there by accident?


----------



## katlun

went back to Target today because of the Missoni madness I forgot what I really needed in the store

the signs were all gone in the one store I went to, but they did have a rack of Missoni right by the express check out of little girls jackets and there was this woman waiting like a shark for them to put items out...sadly in the the time I was there they didn't put an item out


----------



## coronita

I totally give up on this. I saw even less stuff today than yesterday and there were only about 10 items left in the store. I did see someone with the luggage so maybe it was a return.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

DC-Cutie said:


> I have that blouse. Not too busy at all.
> 
> Played around with it a bit last night, paired with a red skinny pant, bright green pencil skirt, pixi pants and a pair of black palazzo pants - all were really cute.
> 
> You can't really go wrong with that blouse


 Thanks! They all sound like cute outfits


----------



## La Comtesse

DC-Cutie said:


> you could probably put an end to your worry, buy calling.  Might be a long wait, but worth it.
> 
> did you also check your spam filter to see if the notice went there by accident?


 
Thanks DC.  I wasn't going to call because I had to make three calls there yesterday--long story that started with a Target card being denied at the store because of "suspicious activity"--meaning the first online orders placed by that person even though they were being shipped to the billing address.  The first rep said that only one order would go through and none of the rest.  Then when we tried to call to find out exactly what we needed to reorder someone else said most of the orders were going through.  I hate to clog up customer service lines if they really don't know what is going on.

But thanks, I will check the spam filter again...I already did once.


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, you guys, I caved. I wanted the blue maxi dress from the moment I saw it, but my Target didn't even get it in. I just bought it on evilbay for $149. I know, I know, shouldn't enable the hoarders but it wasn't going to happen any other way. Now I'm after the matching sweater. Life is short, go for what you love IF you really want it.
I checked NM this AM thinking let's take a look-see at what Missoni's M line is doing. Saw a lovely dress I'd look great in; price: $695. That ain't gonna happen anytime soon around here.


----------



## floral_kitty

floridagal23 said:


> I got through on the website and placed orders by 615 eastern time yesterday. So far, I've gotten delayed shipment notifications for all orders and I had to confirm that I still wanted the throw. Now I am concerned all of the delayed orders will be cancelled. Everything shows up in my account. If I'm not getting the stuff, who is? I ordered as soon as the site was live. I think the first confirmation was around 607 am est.



I'm in the same boat. Same exact thing happened to me, even down to the throw confirmation. I am hoping they will not cancel my orders as I was online yesterday by 5:00 AM(CST).


----------



## katlun

Suzzeee said:


> I think Target is being a little short sighted here -- they have exposure because of their long return policy. Target could still lose out big if people don't buy this stuff on Ebay and the resellers return it long after the buzz is gone and it ends up not selling or going to clearance!! They should of anticipated this and had limits in the stores. A little training of employees would have helped as well.
> 
> On a more positive note I ordered 8amish yesterday online and my order is still in the system - hasn't shipped but still says my delivery will be between Mon-Wed next week (I took the free delivery). My cc hasn't charged yet but Target doesn't charge until it ships - I'm hoping for the best 'cuz I really want that blue maxi dress!


 
you are so right, Target has a 90 day return policy, we might even find some items in 3 months right before the holidays...


----------



## knics33

coronita said:


> *I totally give up on this*. I saw even less stuff today than yesterday and there were only about 10 items left in the store. I did see someone with the luggage so maybe it was a return.


 
Me too... I am sorry but I _work_ and don't have time to stalk Target. Sheesh. I don't know why companies can't figure out this whole supply/demand thing. It's real simple - MAKE MORE OF THE PRODUCT. IT WILL SELL. So annoying. Oh well - I have always said that if I can't easily get my hands on goodies that I want then oh well. No reason to get all worked up about it lol. 

I plan on stopping at the Target by my house tonight, but the site says pretty much everything I want is "Out of Stock" at my store.  I really wanted a scarf and possibly some shoes. Oh well.


----------



## Tiare

I ran to a Target in the middle of nowhere Long Island after work yesterday, and the only thing Missoni to be seen were the signs above the empty clothing racks. 

I asked an employee if they had put stock out yet, and, like many others, I was told that mystery men with minivans showed up at 8 am and purchased everything.

That this has happened, across the country, and no one thought to prevent it... or promise to replenish the stock and sell to the public accordingly...

Just disgusting.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Are they going to restock the website or was that it?


----------



## La Comtesse

^^Ugh, now I think I better call regarding the throw confirmation because I have received no notice that I have to confirm.


----------



## chuggie

Has anyone called Target lately about their order? There are reports going up around the web about people calling and then finding out that their order(s) were cancelled even though they had received no email or other update stating that. I will be so upset if my order is cancelled after all that time trying to get online yesterday. Feh!


----------



## iamsmilin

La Comtesse said:


> From what everyone is posting, this seems to be the official company response to the situation.  Very disappointing.  I guess they don't need to keep customers.  It would be one thing if they hadn't changed computer systems to one that obviously doesn't work, just a few weeks before the launch of the most-promoted designer collaboration ever...



I'm going to defend Target here.  They have done designer collaborations in the past and nothing like this has ever happened.  I just don't think anyone prepared for it.  No one thought the servers were going to get hit like that, it happens and they tried to fix it.  

In regards to the managers not caring how much people bought, there really isn't anything for them to do.  They can not change corporate policy on the spot.  

I get that this has been frustrating but I don't see how they did anything wrong and how they could have changed anything they did.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I just came back from the store. I went on my lunch break, I also have to work. There were a couple items returned already!! I managed to snatch the throw pillow, scarf and cosmetic case. The maxi dress was there but too big!!!:cry:


----------



## queennadine

My haul:






2 cardis
flats
pumps
black and white blouse
black sweater for DH
2 picture frames
umbrella 
cosmetic pouch
infinity scarf
blue men's scarf

I might bring the umbrella and cosmetic pouch back...but I LOVE everything else! I also really wanted the hoodie and I would love one of the iPhone 4 cases but it's sold out online.

I went to 3 different Targets, a total of 4 times yesterday. I'm honestly really happy with the quality of the items!


----------



## iamsmilin

queennadine said:


> My haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might bring the umbrella and cosmetic pouch back...but I LOVE everything else!
> 
> I went to 3 different Targets, a total of 4 times yesterday. I was very pleasantly surprised with the quality of the items.


Great haul!  Keep the umbrella!  I love it!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I like your black and white sweater.  I too got this one cause all the ladies stuff was wiped out.



queennadine said:


> My haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might bring the umbrella and cosmetic pouch back...but I LOVE everything else!
> 
> I went to 3 different Targets, a total of 4 times yesterday. I was very pleasantly surprised with the quality of the items.


----------



## terebina786

Funnily enough I keep calling target to cancel my order for my one dress.  I don't want/need it.


----------



## spylove22

Tiare said:


> I ran to a Target in the middle of nowhere Long Island after work yesterday, and the only thing Missoni to be seen were the signs above the empty clothing racks.
> 
> I asked an employee if they had put stock out yet, and, like many others, I was told that mystery men with minivans showed up at 8 am and purchased everything.
> 
> That this has happened, across the country, and no one thought to prevent it... or promise to replenish the stock and sell to the public accordingly...
> 
> Just disgusting.


 

Yeah I agree, they should have known this would happen after all the hype they created over this line.


----------



## snork

Tiare said:


> ...
> 
> I asked an employee if they had put stock out yet, and, like many others, I was told that mystery men with minivans showed up at 8 am and purchased everything.
> 
> ...



That really ticks me off. 

I'd say Target should limit how much you can buy per person but I know it doesn't work. They just come in bigger groups. I've seen it happen at sample sales. 

I'm a bit disappointed I wasn't able to grab anything in my size but there is no way I'm going to buy from scalpers, just on principle. It's not like the world is running out of clothes. Geez.


----------



## La Comtesse

iamsmilin said:


> I'm going to defend Target here.  They have done designer collaborations in the past and nothing like this has ever happened.  I just don't think anyone prepared for it.  No one thought the servers were going to get hit like that, it happens and they tried to fix it.
> 
> In regards to the managers not caring how much people bought, there really isn't anything for them to do.  They can not change corporate policy on the spot.
> 
> I get that this has been frustrating but I don't see how they did anything wrong and how they could have changed anything they did.


 
Did you read the articles regarding how they changed their computer system only weeks before the launch from an Amazon system to something else?


----------



## ScarceNot

You don't want to know the lyrics I'm singing to the James Bond-like
music when the commercial (still running!) appears. 

The company policy was halfway through the game to enforce one-per rules
on the website. Members here posted that certain stores tried to enforce this
policy in their stores yesterday. Most stores did not.

To the Target supporter, what is your opinion of them filling the distinctive
but empty Missoni racks with random items from around the store?


----------



## susa

DuRoBags said:


> Ebay is up to 33,627 items listed for Missoni



 Great !! the ebay sellers are killing their own market


----------



## bizad

snork said:


> That really ticks me off.
> 
> I'd say Target should limit how much you can buy per person but I know it doesn't work. They just come in bigger groups. I've seen it happen at sample sales.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed I wasn't able to grab anything in my size but there is no way I'm going to buy from scalpers, just on principle. It's not like the world is running out of clothes. Geez.


 
I was told a similar thing yesterday. Two sisters came and purchased 4 carts full of stuff. They said "I love this brand" I'm guessing more like EBAY!

I managed to pick up a few things but had to return cuz of sizing. I'd keep checking because I saw a lot of returns.


----------



## icecreamom

These are the items I decided to keep after trying on 3 bags full of clothes/accesories. I'm going to return the rest in the evening after school.
I'm still waiting for the black V neck that I ordered online and I may exchange the suede pumps  and the pink cardi  (my favorite piece) if I find them .5 size up.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^
Good points, Scarcenot.  Maybe she didn't read all of the posts on this thread regarding the policy of changing the rules half-way, etc.


----------



## coronita

knics33 said:


> Me too... I am sorry but I _work_ and don't have time to stalk Target. Sheesh. I don't know why companies can't figure out this whole supply/demand thing. It's real simple - MAKE MORE OF THE PRODUCT. IT WILL SELL. So annoying. Oh well - I have always said that if I can't easily get my hands on goodies that I want then oh well. No reason to get all worked up about it lol.
> 
> I plan on stopping at the Target by my house tonight, but the site says pretty much everything I want is "Out of Stock" at my store.  I really wanted a scarf and possibly some shoes. Oh well.


 
Seriously. I thought the stuff was cute enough, but I'm not dying to get it either. I can find some cute flats elsewhere! I could see this eventually selling out, but not as quick as it did. I heard a Target employee say everything was sold out by 9 am. RIDIC!


----------



## susa

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Are they going to restock the website or was that it?



no restock on the website , margherita twittered


----------



## bizad

pro_princess said:


> *So, for those who got the luggage and/or laptop case...are you keeping them with the "wash hands after use" warning? I know the "this may cause cancer" is standard because of CA law, but my understanding is the wash hands after use part is not. Any thoughts? *


 
I purchased the laptop case & when I came home my hubby noticed the warning. I returned this morning because it's just scary!


----------



## roussel

^ nice haul icecreamom!  i love that black cardi.  i hope my order goes through online.  and so jealous you got the throw and blue/black tights.  
can you describe the material of the black cardi? is it made of stretchy material or i'm curious if it is similar to the green vneck more like crochet knit that is not as stretchy


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

chuggie said:


> I think it depends where in Texas. I heard that in Houston things were also crazy. When I went in the morning around here, there was only me and two other 20-somethings. Then a woman came in that clearly was only intererested in reselling. To top it off, I'm pretty sure she was a Target employee based on her discussions with the checkout people. I guess the employees can buy stuff too if they come in with the rest of us.


 
Same thing in Dallas, Plano, Frisco area. Everything was sold out at 9:00.


----------



## La Comtesse

Pursepushin said:


> OK, you guys, I caved. I wanted the blue maxi dress from the moment I saw it, but my Target didn't even get it in.* I just bought it on evilbay for $149.* I know, I know, shouldn't enable the hoarders but it wasn't going to happen any other way. Now I'm after the matching sweater. Life is short, go for what you love IF you really want it.
> I checked NM this AM thinking let's take a look-see at what Missoni's M line is doing. *Saw a lovely dress I'd look great in; price: $695. *That ain't gonna happen anytime soon around here.


 
Wow.  I guess you really had to have the dress.   Just wanted to let you know that if you look hard enough, you can find some M Missoni dresses on sale for as low as around $230---that's the lowest I've seen anyway and it was on Gilt.


----------



## Pursepushin

I agree, Target fudged this one and I don't mean to use the word fudge, but being nice. IMHO Missoni also fudged this. What, they couldn't make more and be sure it was distributed a little more evenly. However, I suppose that answer would depend on what Target was willing to buy inventory-wise. I think the real fault falls on Target corporate and/or their buyers.  Maybe the buyers were telling corporate to allow higher purchasing lines, and corporate had set the budget for each store (based on some formula from past designer collaborations) and whatever other protocols they follow. They definitely under-estimated the rabid interest of the public with the brand. Anyway, I'm sure somewhere in Target land there's both high-fives and firings occurring simultaneously. In any case, it was/is a cultural sensation that we got to enjoy. They should have set limits in the stores, but you know that wasn't going to happen. They want to sell it all as fast as possible, and boy did they ever. End of story. There will be some next new fascination with another designer in the future; that trend is here to stay. Next time, if you're going to want it bad, plan, strategize and stalk it until it's yours; that's what true fashionistas do my dear ones, and it works.




ScarceNot said:


> You don't want to know the lyrics I'm singing to the James Bond-like
> music when the commercial (still running!) appears.
> 
> The company policy was halfway through the game to enforce one-per rules
> on the website. Members here posted that certain stores tried to enforce this
> policy in their stores yesterday. Most stores did not.
> 
> To the Target supporter, what is your opinion of them filling the distinctive
> but empty Missoni racks with random items from around the store?


----------



## sammix3

susa said:


> no restock on the website , margherita twittered



I'm really bummed and wished that I ordered the comforter before the site crashed.. ugh oh well.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

i'm going to Target today (for sheets) I'm gonna go over to the clothing and shoe section just to see if there is anything left out of curiousity. Want to know if people care about this stuff in my area or not.


----------



## iamsmilin

La Comtesse said:


> Did you read the articles regarding how they changed their computer system only weeks before the launch from an Amazon system to something else?



Yes.  I actually had a discussion with my husband about it last night since that is what he does for a living.  It's normal for a company to change systems and I am sure the change was planned for a long time and unfortunately coincided with the launch of the Missoni line. DH said the same thing, it was unexpected volume of hits to the site and not because they switched from Amazon.  I went on the Target site the day or two before and it worked fine. 

There is no guarantee that the Amazon servers wouldn't have crashed with the demand.  And yes it is possible since my DH's company has had issues with Amazon servers crashing for their products.  

I get that people are frustrated with the whole process, lord knows I was yesterday.  I just don't think anyone, even the executive staff, could foresee how much demand there was.


----------



## Pursepushin

I wanted that one particular dress and the sweater that goes with it. They are now coming to me. Yes, overspent on it, totally; satisfaction: priceless. It's all perception. And know what, if I get it and decide I don't like or want it, I can turn around and resell both, but doubt that will happen. I don't care for Gilt, that site is like shifting sands on what's for sale. No time for fashion stalking ALL the time. But when one wants something specific, there is no place in the world that one can't find it if one really wants to "go there," kwim?!




La Comtesse said:


> Wow.  I guess you really had to have the dress.   Just wanted to let you know that if you look hard enough, you can find some M Missoni dresses on sale for as low as around $230---that's the lowest I've seen anyway and it was on Gilt.


----------



## susa

if people return their items , do they get the money back or do they get a voucher for the amount ??
sorry , might sound like a stupid question, but here in europe people get a store voucher when they return the stuff............
a store voucher would be a nightmare for the resellers .......


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

susa said:


> no restock on the website , margherita twittered



Wow!! So that was it? That's terrible.


----------



## Belladiva79

Did anyone order and receive the dress worn by Camilla Belle??


----------



## onesmallchimera

icecreamom said:


> I bought the suede pumps .5 size smaller than I wanted to because.... well, you know 115 of pairs of the right size were listed at eBay 30min later... I wanted to wear them today to come to work and they were a little tight on me so I put them back on the box, I'm wondering now, do you ladies think they will stretch with wear?



I did the same thing. They're already more comfortable than they were at 8am this morning.


----------



## TXGirlie

Maybe Target will do a Round Two and have LIMITS in place. But I doubt that limits will stop the hoarders....they will just bring more people with them.


----------



## chantal1922

susa said:


> if people return their items , do they get the money back or do they get a voucher for the amount ??
> sorry , might sound like a stupid question, but here in europe people get a store voucher when they return the stuff............
> a store voucher would be a nightmare for the resellers .......


I believe if you have your receipt you get your money back.


----------



## nycdiva

If anyone is returning stuff to an LA area target please PM.  I don't think my online order went through and there was nothing at 3 target stores I went to in the area yesterday. TIA!!!


----------



## chantal1922

I am wondering how much money Target lost yesterday with the website issues. I am sure there were plenty of people who were not interested in the Missoni line that wanted to make non-Missoni  orders.


----------



## susa

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wow!! So that was it? That's terrible.



that is what she twittered ........ but the stores might restock


----------



## cbtg818

melvel said:


> Can you check out if they have the long open cardigan in black trim? I want that so bad.


 
Sure! they didn't have it when it came out yesterday but maybe they will this time


----------



## LizzielovesCL

All the stores in my area say they are receiving another truck shipment by this weekend.


----------



## timberton21

PP, I'm with you on this one.  I caved too and bought something on eBay because I just don't have the time or patience to keep going back to Target.  On the one hand, if I had found it at Target after repeat visits, there would have been some sense of victory and honor in holding out against the resellers.  On the other hand, that's time I have to spend driving around and searching for the item when I have a job that's not exactly conducive to time away from the office.  It's just a cost/benefit analysis and I really think it's a matter of the ole saying "to each his own."  

In the end, while I'm not happy with having to pay 2 times what something is worth, the enjoyment/happiness that I derive from that thing was worth the monetary expenditure. 



Pursepushin said:


> I wanted that one particular dress and the sweater that goes with it. They are now coming to me. Yes, overspent on it, totally; satisfaction: priceless. It's all perception. And know what, if I get it and decide I don't like or want it, I can turn around and resell both, but doubt that will happen. I don't care for Gilt, that site is like shifting sands on what's for sale. No time for fashion stalking ALL the time. But when one wants something specific, there is no place in the world that one can't find it if one really wants to "go there," kwim?!


----------



## Ladybug09

Princess Pink said:


> 27,000 Missoni for Target items on ebay now!
> 
> 
> :giggles: wonder if there are enough interested buyers for inflated prices around?!


 WOW, that is just CRAZY!!!!!!


----------



## ame

I am at the poitn now where I expect cancellation of my orders online (3 total items!) and if I get them or shipment confirmation, then I do, and otherwise I just expect them to be cancelled.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The suede heels are there on the website but no sizes available to add, wow.


----------



## Ladybug09

chantal1922 said:


> I believe if you have your receipt you get your money back.


 Nope, don't even need a receipt. Just the original card the item was purchased on and they can pull it up this way. No card, no receipt, just a store credit at whatever the item is valued at that time.


----------



## MM83

I am lemming for the pink flats, a day late. All my store has is boots, tons of them and a few underwear pieces. 

I just looked at eBay and it's positively sickening all the Target for Missoni listings. Get a real freakin' job people. The customer service rep said that they sold out as soon as they opened, just like everywhere else. I wonder if they'll get another shipment for the weekend. 

If anyone has bought the flats, can you tell me if they're comfy? The kids version looked great for laying around in, if only I could wear a size 2 kids shoe.


----------



## La Comtesse

Anyone that got the emails regarding having to reconfirm the order date on the throw:

What was the new expected ship date?  

I can find no such email....although I got the dreaded, "your order has been delayed" email.  And like others have said, I'm thinking they may be cancelled.

I'm just trying to figure out if I need to reconfirm as other did.  I can't find any place to do that on my Target account and I have no email with instructions.


----------



## Belladiva79

^^ So if your is delayed it means cancelled?? Please dont tell me that!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MM83 said:


> I am lemming for the pink flats, a day late. All my store has is boots, tons of them and a few underwear pieces.
> 
> I just looked at eBay and it's positively sickening all the Target for Missoni listings. Get a real freakin' job people. The customer service rep said that they sold out as soon as they opened, just like everywhere else. I wonder if they'll get another shipment for the weekend.
> 
> If anyone has bought the flats, can you tell me if they're comfy? The kids version looked great for laying around in, if only I could wear a size 2 kids shoe.


I haven't worn my flats around but upon stepping in them, yes they're comfy.


----------



## ilvoelv

I went to 2 targets today. The only thing that was left was a few baby clothes from missoni.


----------



## La Comtesse

Oh, no Belladiva--I just don't have too much confidence in the new computer system Target seems to have now.  Wondering if it was showing accurate stock or if the way the site kept crashing affected the order of processing.  Some of the customer service reps could see some of my orders sometimes and not others---and this was on their own system.  So, I am just not too hopeful with this.  I've never seen anything like it for online shopping.


----------



## ilvoelv

Does anyone know if the collection will be restocked at targets? I really hope they put A LOT more stuff just so those ebay hoarders GTH!


----------



## ame

Theres conflict even among Target people that there will be any restocks


----------



## MaliaNia

I checked out my local target to see what they have left...only saw lingerie pieces that werent my size.  Shopped for other things and when I went to check out, the man in front of me bought all the missoni pcs!


----------



## Belladiva79

Agreed. So sad they didnt get their act together. I am really disappointed in the experience over all. It's one thing for things to be sold out but another for them not to be able to find my order! I am going through the same problem. One of my orders they cant even find it and the other just got delayed. And even worse is that no one in CS knows whats going on!  


La Comtesse said:


> Oh, no Belladiva--I just don't have too much confidence in the new computer system Target seems to have now. Wondering if it was showing accurate stock or if the way the site kept crashing affected the order of processing. Some of the customer service reps could see some of my orders sometimes and not others---and this was on their own system. So, I am just not too hopeful with this. I've never seen anything like it for online shopping.


----------



## MaliaNia

NoSnowHere said:


> I haven't worn my flats around but upon stepping in them, yes they're comfy.



Did u find them to be true to size?  really want them and debating if i should just get them on ebay.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Great items! 





queennadine said:


> My haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 cardis
> flats
> pumps
> black and white blouse
> black sweater for DH
> 2 picture frames
> umbrella
> cosmetic pouch
> infinity scarf
> blue men's scarf
> 
> I might bring the umbrella and cosmetic pouch back...but I LOVE everything else! I also really wanted the hoodie and I would love one of the iPhone 4 cases but it's sold out online.
> 
> I went to 3 different Targets, a total of 4 times yesterday. I'm honestly really happy with the quality of the items!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MaliaNia said:


> Did u find them to be true to size?  really want them and debating if i should just get them on ebay.



Yes, TTS.


----------



## Fuzzi

I bought the barrettes yesterday and wore one of them today; 4 hours later, it broke.  Guess those are going back.


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Tiare said:


> I ran to a Target in the middle of nowhere Long Island after work yesterday, and the only thing Missoni to be seen were the signs above the empty clothing racks.
> 
> I asked an employee if they had put stock out yet, and, like many others, I was told that mystery men with minivans showed up at 8 am and purchased everything.
> 
> That this has happened, across the country, and no one thought to prevent it... or promise to replenish the stock and sell to the public accordingly...
> 
> Just disgusting.


 
That is just disgraceful! They really need to somehow put a limit on what people can buy, and have the common sense to prevent hoarding on limited collections.  UGHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## La Comtesse

floral_kitty said:


> I'm in the same boat. Same exact thing happened to me, even down to the throw confirmation. I am hoping they will not cancel my orders as I was online yesterday by 5:00 AM(CST).


 
Foral_kitty--Can I ask you what was the delayed shipping date of the throw?  I can't find anywhere where to reconfirm (or if it is necessary for my order) but I ordered around the time you did and didn't get any email besides the delay notice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eitak

wow, SERIOUSLY? the website won't be restocking? 

I'm glad Margherita herself is telling people NOT to buy from the eBay reseller trolls.

I went to the same Target today that I scored stuff in yesterday, and they were COMPLETELY wiped out. what WAS left that I didn't purchase but wanted to (makeup/cosmetics bags, suede pumps, sweater dress...) is just gone! and you know what? the Target even filled the Missoni displays with _Mossimo_ shirts and dresses! guess they got tired at looking at the empty hangers/shelves after 1 day?

*chuggie*, really tempted to call that Bryan store right about now!


----------



## MM83

Well, I just called another Target and asked if their customer service happened to have the flats up front. I know that all the returns are right there, directly behind the rep, so why she transferred me to shoes, I have no idea. When I finally got her back on the line, I politely asked her if they had any that were returned (the other Target had them front and center, on the counter). She then got short and snippy with me, telling me that they hadn't had any Missoni returned and hung up. 

That Target is on my way home, it's also the one I shop at several times a week. I will stop in and see her in person. Maybe she'll be just as pleasant in person, as she was on the phone.


----------



## Belladiva79

oh no ive been reading that "delayed" actually means cancelled


----------



## MaliaNia

NoSnowHere said:


> Yes, TTS.



Thank You!


----------



## NCC1701D

La Comtesse said:


> Oh, no Belladiva--I just don't have too much confidence in the new computer system Target seems to have now.  Wondering if it was showing accurate stock or if the way the site kept crashing affected the order of processing.  Some of the customer service reps could see some of my orders sometimes and not others---and this was on their own system.  So, I am just not too hopeful with this.  I've never seen anything like it for online shopping.



Yikes, this is a really good point. If people's orders were mysteriously disappearing then it could have indicated things were in stock when in fact they were already spoken for. Ugh, I hope I get my order, I didn't get to place it (because of site problems) until around 11:30 Eastern.


----------



## chuggie

eitak said:


> wow, SERIOUSLY? the website won't be restocking?
> 
> I'm glad Margherita herself is telling people NOT to buy from the eBay reseller trolls.
> 
> I went to the same Target today that I scored stuff in yesterday, and they were COMPLETELY wiped out. what WAS left that I didn't purchase but wanted to (makeup/cosmetics bags, suede pumps, sweater dress...) is just gone! and you know what? the Target even filled the Missoni displays with _Mossimo_ shirts and dresses! guess they got tired at looking at the empty hangers/shelves after 1 day?
> 
> *chuggie*, really tempted to call that Bryan store right about now!



FYI - that's the store that said they might get another shipment this week. I have no idea if that's true, but anyway, I'm not sure I want to make the drive to find out anymore.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^OMG Belladiva--I spent so much time (granted a total waste of time) on placing orders yesterday.  If they are all cancelled that is outrageous!  I placed my orders starting at around 5am eastern.  There is no way  what I ordered then wasn't in stock!  

Where did you hear that means cancelled???


----------



## eitak

it's crazy to think that stores may not receive anymore shipments and to hear that the website won't be restocked.

rant: how did ANYONE think this collection would be "available" until the end October?! :censor:


----------



## gsmom

~Fabulousity~ said:


> i'm going to Target today (for sheets) I'm gonna go over to the clothing and shoe section just to see if there is anything left out of curiousity. Want to know if people care about this stuff in my area or not.


 

just an FYI....they moved some good, good bedding stuff to clearance, so check it all out....I found a comforter set today for $22!!


----------



## La Comtesse

Belladiva79 said:


> oh no ive been reading that "delayed" actually means cancelled


 
Where did you read that?


----------



## eitak

oh, fabulous. the women's cardigan I am lusting/dreaming after is going for $150+ on eBay.


----------



## eitak

LOL, the laptop case I want is going for a "Buy It Now" price of $80. SMDH.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^You may want to check back at your store for returned laptop cases...after what people posted here regarding the warning label on them, I bet there will be returns.


----------



## eitak

La Comtesse said:


> ^^You may want to check back at your store for returned laptop cases...after what people posted here regarding the warning label on them, I bet there will be returns.



you know what? that's very true. thank you for the reminder!


----------



## cbtg818

La Comtesse said:


> Where did you read that?


 
Some people on other sites have gotten delayed emails and then cancellation emails a while later. Others mentioned that they had delayed emails for previous Target collaborations and a month later got a cancellation email


----------



## nauticalstar

gsmom said:


> just an FYI....they moved some good, good bedding stuff to clearance, so check it all out....I found a comforter set today for $22!!



oooh I'll have to check that out. SO and I have been wanting a nice new comforter. I need some groceries, maybe I'll pop to target later!


----------



## misspurse

Melissa Ann said:


> Oh my, I went yesterday at 8, as I needed to get something for a birthday, (my employees bd was that day) so I got a caladrea candle, a gift bag and a card...on my way in the line, I picked up a discarded missoni barette for her!
> 
> The women were OUT OF CONTROL!  A gaggle, (yes, I said gaggle) of "ladies who lunch" had 3 carts piled high of all the stuff, and were trying on in front of a mirror, which ever it fit took it, they discarded like 3 larges...they took everything basically.  In home, about 5 ladies took everything.
> 
> One cart I saw had about 2 dozen pairs of shoes in it...yeah, she wears all those...


 
some of those ladies might have been shopping for their friends and grabbed a bunch of stuff "just in case" somebody else wants it. i wish i had friends like that! 

good find on snagging that barette though! 

i went during lunch yesterday and there were still some kids stuff so i bought some for my girls. this one lady next to me said, "i wish i had a little girl to buy this for." and then proceeds to put a girls floral coat in her cart anyway!!

went to target again today at lunch, and at my local target, all the missoni signs and special racks have been taken down. no sign that they ever existed. an SA told me there were a few returns, but were pretty much snapped up the moment they hit the floors again.  i inquired about a possible restocking of items and she said as far as she knows, they are only planning to restock housewares and accessories, but no more clothing.  hope that she is misinformed and that this simply can't be true!


----------



## La Comtesse

^^Is it possible that there is a delay only because they can't process all the orders in such a short time frame?  Assuming, that what they said was true regarding not expecting such high demand?  

Otherwise, I'll have to assume their site wasn't working at all, because I have delay notices on orders that were placed only seconds after the missoni items first came up on their site.


----------



## Belladiva79

La Comtesse said:


> Where did you read that?



On Facebook a few people have said it.


----------



## susa

I think I have to stop reading here, 

delayed - cancelled--- shipped or not , cancelled some items .......I am getting nuts
I will just hope that my orders will be shipped, even if I got a delayed email


----------



## ame

susa said:


> I think I have to stop reading here,
> 
> delayed - cancelled--- shipped or not , cancelled some items .......I am getting nuts
> I will just hope that my orders will be shipped, even if I got a delayed email


That's about where I am. The alarmism is getting to me.


----------



## misspurse

um, this missoni bike sold on ebay for $3,550!!! 

are people stupid???? had they been a little more resourceful they could have saved some money and gotten it for $2,000. ha! :lolots:


----------



## ame

misspurse said:


> um, this missoni bike sold on ebay for $3,550!!!
> 
> are people stupid???? had they been a little more resourceful they could have saved some money and gotten it for $2,000. ha! :lolots:


stupid is like an understatement


----------



## NCC1701D

I have to hope some celeb bought the bike, like Jessica Alba or Simpson who were tweeting about it. I really hope it's someone with endless money who just likes the novelty of it. No way is that a $3500 bike.


----------



## knics33

that's insane...


----------



## pearlisthegurl

misspurse said:


> um, this missoni bike sold on ebay for $3,550!!!
> 
> are people stupid???? had they been a little more resourceful they could have saved some money and gotten it for $2,000. ha! :lolots:



That person is CRAZY!


----------



## pointie

oy. the black and white bike is still available on line!  should we all chip in and buy in and then resell it on Ebay!?


----------



## DamierLover

After checking out Ebay just now...I totally detest all the Ebayers...Those that went in with trucks yesterday morning are making out like bandits right now!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gsmom said:


> just an FYI....they moved some good, good bedding stuff to clearance, so check it all out....I found a comforter set today for $22!!


 

will do! there is a set I see online that I want i'm going to see if I can find it in store to avoid the shipping cost


----------



## Pursepushin

Not to go off topic and this is apples and oranges, but this is last day for NM's 25% off sale, so go check out something there. At least if they have it, you'll get it. Enough of this Missoni madness and Target. I'm sick of it already. I ordered a long skirt online this AM and got a confirmation # and email. That doesn't mean it's coming, just that I got through. When Target did the St. John collaboration, I found out too late and wasn't all that interested, but when I did order a couple of pcs., they arrived. One item they could not provide and that order was cancelled, but it took a good 2 weeks before they told me for sure that they couldn't get it, period. Stuff happens. You either get it or you don't. No reason to cry over the gonzo Missoni; if it's gone, move on to the next best thing. There are sales all over the place as summer winds down. Grab what you can when you can if you need it. I saw all the stuff that you guys are talking about (the black and white "luggage," and other very cheaply made items IMHO) and passed on all of it because I didn't need it and I knew it wouldn't hold up for anything. The clothing (some, not all) was quality, the shoes were CHEAP. I bought the flats; they are not TTS at least not my size), and they are very cheaply made in China. So don't cry over not getting them. I consider them just OK. They are comfy because the 8.5 size is bigger than a normal 8.5, but there's no support in them. I'd wear them sparingly or they'll simply break. Let's face it, this collection was all about the LOOK of Missoni and not the quality. If you want the quality of Missoni, you have to spend for it in the regular line. Wear your outfits occasionally and don't wash/dry clean too often and then they might last for a season. It's still too hot for me to wear all the knits I got, but cooler weather will arrive and then I'll wear them. If you didn't get everything you wanted or even anything you wanted, don't feel too bad about it. Yes, the pricing was cheap, but in reality, so is the product. This was a lot of hype and frenzy (which always works), but it's not like you missed the chance of a lifetime. They'll be so much more (and better) stuff to come. We're almost at Christmas so there's lots of sales coming up to lure you into the stores. Think positively and let all this boo-hooing go. That's my 2 cents on the Missoni madness.


----------



## pellarin22

I wouldn't buy any of the Missoni\Target stuff on Ebay at those inflated prices. If you are going to spend that kind of money then buy real Missoni stuff! 

Let's face it , most of the people who bought carts and carts of stuff were clearly buying it to put on Ebay so don't buy from them. Their plans will be ruined anyway if Target starts restocking and sending more stuff to the stores since the collection is supposed to be there until October 22. If Target is smart then they should start restocking immediately, they could be making so much more money from this collection while it's hot!!!


----------



## susa

misspurse said:


> um, this missoni bike sold on ebay for $3,550!!!
> 
> are people stupid???? had they been a little more resourceful they could have saved some money and gotten it for $2,000. ha! :lolots:



i think I saw a bike for BIN 799.---

i do not believe that this is a serious buyer , probably sb joking or angry about the resellers


----------



## susa

NCC1701D said:


> I have to hope some celeb bought the bike, like Jessica Alba or Simpson who were tweeting about it. I really hope it's someone with endless money who just likes the novelty of it. No way is that a $3500 bike.



i don't think that a celeb needs to buy via ebay missoni 4 target stuff, think they have better connections


----------



## cinderella0087

The seller also has 2 other bikes for sale. If they all sell like that, she/he's in for quite a profit! 

Ridiculous. 



misspurse said:


> um, this missoni bike sold on ebay for $3,550!!!
> 
> are people stupid???? had they been a little more resourceful they could have saved some money and gotten it for $2,000. ha! :lolots:


----------



## ame

id have made 3 months of my morthgage for that


----------



## Pursepushin

Have a feeling Target blew their Missoni buying budget and each store sets their budget. I live in a one Target town so they are definitely not restocking. I think when it's gone (and it's gone), that's it. St. John items never got restocked. Once sold - and this is pretty common with Target - that's it. There are too many other lines out there that they have contracted deals with, and with the holidays coming, think the budget has been spoken for. I'm certainly no expert on Target's buying/budgeting practices, but makes sense if you think about it from their perspective. And if the Missoni chick said herself that the website won't be restocking, that pretty much says it all, doesn't it? To me that means what went out to the stores was it, once gone, over, fini, end of M.




pellarin22 said:


> I wouldn't buy any of the Missoni\Target stuff on Ebay at those inflated prices. If you are going to spend that kind of money then buy real Missoni stuff!
> 
> Let's face it , most of the people who bought carts and carts of stuff were clearly buying it to put on Ebay so don't buy from them. Their plans will be ruined anyway if Target starts restocking and sending more stuff to the stores since the collection is supposed to be there until October 22. If Target is smart then they should start restocking immediately, they could be making so much more money from this collection while it's hot!!!


----------



## chuggie

Would someone please tell me whether they were charged shipping in their target.com orders? The initial total showed shipping charges even though the clothing items supposed came with free shipping when orders were over $50. I don't know whether to wait to see if I actually get a shipment or call CS to have the (potential) charged removed. Thanks!


----------



## cinderella0087

I had a line item on my order removing the shipping cost - and the billing amount on my credit card is the same as the amount quoted without shipping.



chuggie said:


> Would someone please tell me whether they were charged shipping in their target.com orders? The initial total showed shipping charges even though the clothing items supposed came with free shipping when orders were over $50. I don't know whether to wait to see if I actually get a shipment or call CS to have the (potential) charged removed. Thanks!


----------



## hotstar16

wow, out of control.. yesterday my mom picked up a pair of rainboots for me.  I really wanted the floral ones that were online, but since the server was down, I figured I'd take what I could get. (Hours later I was able to place an online order for the floral ones, but we'll see if I really receive them).  

Just out of curiousity, I checked ebay to see what the boots were going for... and saw that there are 1,043 hits for "Missoni Target Rain boots"

Back to the store they shall go.... (once I receive my floral ones, that is).


On a related note, my mom went back with her friend today, who heard about the commotion and wanted to pick up some children's clothing.  They were told that more trucks were coming today - they were delayed b/c of flooding I believe - but everything new was gone around 9am (and there wasn't much).  Her friend managed to find $200 of baby items and towels, however! lol.

She said lots of laptop cases, cosmetic bags, totes, and luggage were being returned, and I couldn't help but wonder if it was b/c of the lead warning label?  There was also a black and white bike left.


----------



## avedashiva

This is what I was told as well when I called my local Target - restocking on the everything but the clothing.




misspurse said:


> some of those ladies might have been shopping for their friends and grabbed a bunch of stuff "just in case" somebody else wants it. i wish i had friends like that!
> 
> good find on snagging that barette though!
> 
> i went during lunch yesterday and there were still some kids stuff so i bought some for my girls. this one lady next to me said, "i wish i had a little girl to buy this for." and then proceeds to put a girls floral coat in her cart anyway!!
> 
> went to target again today at lunch, and at my local target, all the missoni signs and special racks have been taken down. no sign that they ever existed. an SA told me there were a few returns, but were pretty much snapped up the moment they hit the floors again.  i inquired about a possible restocking of items and she said as far as she knows, they are only planning to restock housewares and accessories, but no more clothing.  hope that she is misinformed and that this simply can't be true!


----------



## katybug1986

I went and checked out my local Target even though everything said out of stock online. The shelves were bare. Seriously, nothing. I had no idea it was going to be like this. I don't know if I want something enough to pay a ridiculous amount for it on ebay or just forget it. It pisses me off that greedy people have to ruin it for the rest of us who actually wanted to purchase a few items for ourselves.


----------



## snork

misspurse said:


> um, this missoni bike sold on ebay for $3,550!!!
> 
> are people stupid???? had they been a little more resourceful they could have saved some money and gotten it for $2,000. ha! :lolots:



Seriously, WTF! For that kind of money, they could get a very nice performance bike with great, light components, not a "fashion" bike. For a mechanical item, form over function is a really bad decision.

But then again, what do I know. People probably bought that Chanel bike too and it was like $15k or something.


----------



## iluvmybags

I've just been reading through some of the comments here and on FB -- so many angry people, so many questions, and absolutely NO REPLY from Target whatsoever.  This whole thing was a screw-up from the get go - from the launch of the new poorly designer website a few weeks ago, to the mid-week launch date for a largely anticipated Designer collaboration to the lack of limits on the number of items/sizes one customer could buy, etc

I have to wonder if the end result is that we won't see another Designer collaboration from Target and if we do, it won't be for a very long time.


----------



## La Comtesse

pellarin22 said:


> I wouldn't buy any of the Missoni\Target stuff on Ebay at those inflated prices. If you are going to spend that kind of money then buy real Missoni stuff!
> 
> Let's face it , most of the people who bought carts and carts of stuff were clearly buying it to put on Ebay so don't buy from them. Their plans will be ruined anyway if Target starts restocking and sending more stuff to the stores since the collection is supposed to be there until October 22. If Target is smart then they should start restocking immediately, they could be making so much more money from this collection while it's hot!!!


 
Maybe they're not restocking just because they know if they do all those resellers will be returning....just a thought. 

I don't mind someone trying to make a living by providing a service for a fair mark-up (for their time to drive to the store, etc). -- Not that I'd buy this stuff on ebay--I think the Target price for this stuff is it's top retail value-jmo.--  But this is ridiculous.  Seems a lot of companies don't mind known resellers because they only care about the bottom line.  

I've even seen it in luxury outlet stores.  The managers seem to cater to the most aggressive and obnoxious resellers.  Blows my mind.  You'd think they know it hurts business when so many customers complain about not being able to buy an item because of resellers.  I don't know if Target could have done anything here--I mean some people were shopping for their whole family--children, sisters husbands, etc. since the launch was during work hours for most people.  But  obviously if someone was clearing a whole shelf of candles (like 50 of them)--they were most likely going to resell them.  Maybe they could have stopped this kind of buying.  Many stores have signs that limit the amount of high-demand goods you can purchase in a certain time period.


----------



## NCC1701D

snork said:


> Seriously, WTF! For that kind of money, they could get a very nice performance bike with great, light components, not a "fashion" bike. For a mechanical item, form over function is a really bad decision.



This is so funny to me because when my brother lived in Italy, he would get so frustrated by the emphasis on form over function. He would rant that a shop could sell products that didn't work or were really user unfriendly, but if they looked good, people would be all over them. So it's funny to hear you say that about an Italian line!


----------



## hotstar16

Also... I really think that once the initial madness dies down, items will be going for very close to retail on the 'bay.  In the past 24 hours, prices have fallen dramatically for lots of items... there is so much competition on there right now that, after the initial few crazy auctions, the cost will decrease, and many reseller's profits will eventually be negligible.


----------



## Miss Kris

Just an FYI for anyone in Maryland... The Bel Air target is showing that they still have a bike, an umbrella, some platters, and some other stuff via the iPhone app!


----------



## nauticalstar

snork said:


> Seriously, WTF! For that kind of money, they could get a very nice performance bike with great, light components, not a "fashion" bike. For a mechanical item, form over function is a really bad decision.
> 
> But then again, what do I know. People probably bought that Chanel bike too and it was like $15k or something.



spending that kind of money, they could get a very nice bike WITH a custom, funky paint job! haha


----------



## Miss Kris

I will sadly admit that I bought a few things from eBay but not for any more than $10 over retail...except for the luggage that was $25 over.  I have shingles so I can't get out of the house, so eBay was my only way.  Originally I swore off buying anything but then it started growing on me.  I wound up getting an ottoman (from target online),  21 inch luggage and matching weekender, 2 shawls, an umbrella, and a child's skirt to match one of the shawls.  

What is the retail of the throws?!  Those things are selling like fire on eBay!  And what is up with people paying over $1000 for the bike?  It's cute but doesn't look very durable


----------



## La Comtesse

chuggie said:


> Would someone please tell me whether they were charged shipping in their target.com orders? The initial total showed shipping charges even though the clothing items supposed came with free shipping when orders were over $50. I don't know whether to wait to see if I actually get a shipment or call CS to have the (potential) charged removed. Thanks!


 
I don't think I was on any of mine.  They show the shipping cost removed.  Someone did post a while back to make sure that your settings for shipping were the free ship before you placed the order.  I guess the system was resetting it to another method for some people.  But if that's what happened the should remove it for you without a problem.


----------



## quixotic_yups

hotstar16 said:


> Also... I really think that once the initial madness dies down, items will be going for very close to retail on the 'bay.  In the past 24 hours, prices have fallen dramatically for lots of items... there is so much competition on there right now that, after the initial few crazy auctions, the cost will decrease, and many reseller's profits will eventually be negligible.



I agree with you. I'm looking at some of the completed listings for the scarfs, cardigans and dresses, and those that successfully sold just a few hours ago are actually at lower prices than the initial crazy $100-$200 auctions. The ones that are being priced super-high are not selling at all. After a few days, all those people that over-bought to resell may start to panic and begin lowering prices....


----------



## La Comtesse

The throws were 39.99.  And it seems like many people who ordered those early got the "delayed" notice on them.  Wondering if the same ebay resellers selling them before the launch got on and ordered 100 throws and if that is the problem.


----------



## *want it all*

I saw the black/white version of the bike today at my local Target, and while I was picking up candles and cereal bowls, the Target attendant removed the bike from the area, talking to another attendant that it's going to be on hold.  IDK if someone purchased it, and that person brought the wrong vehicle to lug it away, so it was gonna be kept in the back till that person returned, or if someone just randomly called and said, "I want the bike...can you hold it for "x" hours so I can pay for it".  If it's the latter, then that'd really suck because I was told they couldn't place holds on limited edition items.   
*
Miss Kris*, the throws were $39.99.  

ETA: *La Comtesse* already answered.  :shame:


----------



## avedashiva

Did the adult flats and rain boots both retail for 29.99?

I was looking on craigslist and was trying to figure out their markup


----------



## NCC1701D

Flats $29.99, rain boots $34.99, heels $39.99


----------



## melvel

I am just reading posts on the Facebook page which say that orders received before the crash, which do not appear in order history, were not processed. I am super bummed


----------



## NCC1701D

What do they mean by "the" crash? The site was up, then down, up, then down all day.


----------



## ChenChen

hotstar16 said:


> She said lots of laptop cases, cosmetic bags, totes, and luggage were being returned, and I couldn't help but wonder if it was b/c of the *lead warning label*?  There was also a black and white bike left.



Uh oh... a lead warning label?  I bought a few cosmetics bags for gifts but if that's the case, back to the store they will go.

Good luck to everyone who's still waiting for shipping confirmations!  I'm kind of over this - I was still holding out hope for some home items once Target restocks, but with the website unable to handle the traffic and all the resellers scooping up everything, I think I'm done.


----------



## novella

NCC1701D said:


> What do they mean by "the" crash? The site was up, then down, up, then down all day.



My thoughts exactly. I ordered from target.com last night. I got an order acknowledgment e-mail but I noticed that it doesn't show up in my order history now...


----------



## lovemydeals

I hope this is okay...  if anyone in the DC metro area sees the black white zigzag sweater coat in medium or small at any T, can you please pm me?  I am desparately looking for this coat for my mom.  TIA.


----------



## iluvmybags

NCC1701D said:


> What do they mean by "the" crash? The site was up, then down, up, then down all day.


the site initially crashed completely around 7am EST -- you couldn't get on at all (no stuffed dog announcing that the site was overloaded -- just an error page) for around 90 minutes prior to this, the site was up and running w/o incident (altho it was very slow) -- a lot of people had shopped and checked out before the site crashed.  It sounds like those orders were lost in the crash and that those people may not get what they ordered -- I had a cart full of merchandise and the site crashed while I was trying to check out, so I guess that's a GOOD thing now!

I got back online later in the day and placed several small orders (wanting to get what I wanted before the next crash!) -- I haven't heard anything since my original order confirmation, so I'm hoping the orders will be filled


----------



## coronita

They should just pull the out of stock items off their website, just like they started to fill the Missoni racks with Mossimo clothing at the stores. The search function for these items is useless, so they should just pull them.


----------



## floral_kitty

La Comtesse said:


> Foral_kitty--Can I ask you what was the delayed shipping date of the throw?  I can't find anywhere where to reconfirm (or if it is necessary for my order) but I ordered around the time you did and didn't get any email besides the delay notice.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The updated delivery date is 10/18/2011. The sent me a separate email regarding the throw, so if you didn't get this you're probably good to go.


----------



## hotstar16

ChenChen said:


> Uh oh... a lead warning label?  I bought a few cosmetics bags for gifts but if that's the case, back to the store they will go.



Im not sure which items had the label - i know the luggage did - but it said something to the effect of "wash hands after use".  I didnt really pay attention since I didn't purchase any of those items, but there are references to it earlier in this thread.


----------



## Miss Kris

GingerSnap527 said:


> If an item online says "limited availability" in a store, is it worth checking the store out?



I went through this with Target for the iPad and limited availability means that they have 1 left


----------



## DuRoBags

susa said:


> Great !! the ebay sellers are killing their own market



I know


----------



## NCC1701D

Miss Kris said:


> I went through this with Target for the iPad and limited availability means that they have 1 left



It said that for me and I went to the store and they had 2.


----------



## Miss Kris

chantal1922 said:


> I am wondering how much money Target lost yesterday with the website issues. I am sure there were plenty of people who were not interested in the Missoni line that wanted to make non-Missoni  orders.



That's how I found out about the line!  I am home from work sick, and bored.  I wanted to get some decor for my bedroom, and tried to log into the site.  I couldn't get on all day!  I was ticked!


----------



## yesther

I know some people have had issues with their order not appearing on their account...but when I log into my account, click the button that says my order doesn't appear, it sends me an email with my order number.

I'm not sure if that means we'll be getting our things, but at least it shows that our orders were placed!


----------



## floral_kitty

melvel said:


> I am just reading posts on the Facebook page which say that orders received before the crash, which do not appear in order history, were not processed. I am super bummed



Hmm, if I login to my Target account I can see both orders in my order history that I placed *before* the Crash but not the other order I placed *after* the Crash... so I am confused, more so now.


----------



## NCC1701D

iluvmybags said:


> the site initially crashed completely around 7am EST -- you couldn't get on at all (no stuffed dog announcing that the site was overloaded -- just an error page) for around 90 minutes prior to this, the site was up and running w/o incident (altho it was very slow) -- a lot of people had shopped and checked out before the site crashed.  It sounds like those orders were lost in the crash and that those people may not get what they ordered -- I had a cart full of merchandise and the site crashed while I was trying to check out, so I guess that's a GOOD thing now!
> 
> I got back online later in the day and placed several small orders (wanting to get what I wanted before the next crash!) -- I haven't heard anything since my original order confirmation, so I'm hoping the orders will be filled



Thanks for the explanation! I got in after the "crash" so I hope I'm OK--it REALLY sucks though if the people who stayed up all night to order find their orders are lost.


----------



## susa

melvel said:


> I am just reading posts on the Facebook page which say that orders received before the crash, which do not appear in order history, were not processed. I am super bummed



_ I doubt that
I ordered before the crash ( I mean, there is a "before" and "after" and again "before" crash, the whole day, so which "before" do they mean)
and got 2 order confirmations, and now one delay of  shipment email
Why would they send a delay email if my "before crash order" would have been cancelled ???

so many rumours, that sucks 
_


----------



## nauticalstar

lovemydeals said:


> I hope this is okay...  if anyone in the DC metro area sees the black white zigzag sweater coat in medium or small at any T, can you please pm me?  I am desparately looking for this coat for my mom.  TIA.



Will keep an eye out! I'm planning to pick up some groceries and check out the bedding in the next day or so. 

Since everyone is talking about it, I checked my order status. When I signed in, my order does not show up. But when I click on the order number in the email, it shows the summary and says "not shipped" I have not received an email telling me my order is delayed or canceled. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but I'm not worrying about it. If it shows, it shows


----------



## tannedsilk

chantal1922 said:


> I managed to pick up this silk scarf and cardi this morning.



Very cute, I haven't read the entire thread so apologies if this has already been asked.  How much were the scarves?  TIA


----------



## ChenChen

hotstar16 said:


> Im not sure which items had the label - i know the luggage did - but it said something to the effect of "wash hands after use".  I didnt really pay attention since I didn't purchase any of those items, but there are references to it earlier in this thread.



Whew, thanks!  I remember reading that about the luggage, which is why I didn't even go near that section.  I reread the labels for the cosmetics cases, and there wasn't a mention of needing to "wash hands after use," so I think these are good!


----------



## iluvmybags

iamsmilin said:


> I'm going to defend Target here.  They have done designer collaborations in the past and nothing like this has ever happened.  I just don't think anyone prepared for it.  No one thought the servers were going to get hit like that, it happens and they tried to fix it.
> 
> In regards to the managers not caring how much people bought, there really isn't anything for them to do.  They can not change corporate policy on the spot.
> 
> I get that this has been frustrating but I don't see how they did anything wrong and how they could have changed anything they did.


yes, they have done designer collaborations in the past and nothing like has ever happened, BUT their website was managed by Amazon and the site NEVER crashed even with an onslaught of shoppers around the time the sales went live -- they pushed this new website out only a few weeks ago and there have been problems ever since.  Clearly this new site was not capable of handling the rush of traffic and higher than normal usage a sale like Missoni would generate.  That IS Target's fault -- they either should have saved the new website roll-out until after the Missoni sale started or made sure it could handle the traffic flow.  

As for the hoarding, I agree that it's been a problem as long as they've been doing these designer collaborations.  Ebay resellers have long been buying up the Target items and selling them at an increased cost on ebay -- I think it was more evident yesterday because the website crashed so the only way to buy the items was to go into the store and buy it in person -- the ebay sellers who might usually stock up online were forced to go to the stores and load up their carts.  

Target could have eliminated both of these issues by (1) saving the new website design until after the Missoni sale started and (2) limiting the number of the same items/same sizes that shoppers could buy to 1 or 2.

I don't buy that all of these issues were caused by the popularity of Missoni or that Target couldn't have guessed that it would be so popular -- I don't believe Missoni's any more popular than Alexander McQueen or Rodarte or Zac Posen and all of those sales went off w/o any major incidents -- the biggest difference between those sales and the Missoni is the new website design


----------



## Miss Kris

I caved for a throw on eBay.. Got it for $80.  I have a soft spot for blankets, especially when I am sick . A least it wasn't $200 like some people are buying them for.  I refused to pay over $100 because that's what I paid for the Gucci blanket at Kohls last year!


----------



## jun3machina

FYI, target in ventura, california has a ton of baby stuff left, womens bras, hairclips and headbands left in stock


----------



## Miss Kris

I know the reselling sucks but if you sort the items by least time left or by price, you can find some decent deals without much mark up.  I mean, a $10 mark up pretty much covers shipping or tax and gas that you spend going to the store.


----------



## boxermomof2

Sorry, tried to edit and it double post.


----------



## La Comtesse

floral_kitty said:


> The updated delivery date is 10/18/2011. The sent me a separate email regarding the throw, so if you didn't get this you're probably good to go.


 
Thanks so much for answering.  My delay notice says sometime in September so I can still hope that I may get it after a "delay.'"



floral_kitty said:


> Hmm, if I login to my Target account I can see both orders in my order history that I placed *before* the Crash but not the other order I placed *after* the Crash... so I am confused, more so now.


 
I think (though can't be 100% certain since I had to place so many seperate orders of just a few items because of the crashing) that I have received delay notices for items that don't show up in my account.  Obviously then they have my order if they are delaying (or cancelling) items in that order--even though it won't show up in my account.  So, I'm not sure that CS is giving people accurate info.  That's why I don't bother calling.  I just ask tpf'ers what they experience.  Seems like a total crap shoot and a huge mess with Target's new system.  

From what I can make out-- since I am one of the foolish people who stayed up all night to order on an unreliable website (and I agree that site was difficult to work with days before the launch)--it seems that many items that I ordered before the first crash that were popular are the "delayed" items.  I don't know if the items were never in stock or if their computer problems made those of us who ordered really early end up behind those who placed orders later.  I wish their system would have been accurate with availability (I know many shopping sites are, as I've purchased the very last of an item and then checked stock again and it immediately showed out of stock).  If their site had had accurate availability showing, I would have had the chance to order a larger size and cross my fingers that it still looked OK or choose another item.  Really, I held off buying other items because I placed my order so early, and didn't want to be a major hoarder and spend too much money.  And now it looks like I should have just ordered everything I liked since I would only be receiving a few items anyway.  So, that is the advantage of ordering later in the day--at least that's my guess--maybe you had a better chance of the availablity being more accurate by then...or maybe it's all just like playing the lotto--pure luck.


----------



## boxermomof2

Pursepushin said:


> I saw all the stuff that you guys are talking about (the black and white "luggage," and other very cheaply made items IMHO) and passed on all of it because I didn't need it and I knew it wouldn't hold up for anything. The clothing (some, not all) was quality, the shoes were CHEAP. I bought the flats; they are not TTS at least not my size), and they are very cheaply made in China. So don't cry over not getting them. I consider them just OK. They are comfy because the 8.5 size is bigger than a normal 8.5, but there's no support in them. I'd wear them sparingly or they'll simply break.



ITA!!! 
I wore my Missoni for Target rain boots today and the back is rubbed from my car seat and the insoles come out when I take them off. They are $35 boots...no more, no less. I certainly would be upset if I paid $100 for them. 
 The quality doesn't compare to my Jimmy Choo by Hunter rain boots and I got them on sale at the end of the season last year. 
Honestly, owning this cheaper pair makes me want a pair of the real Missoni rain boots.


----------



## NCC1701D

iluvmybags said:


> I don't buy that all of these issues were caused by the popularity of Missoni or that Target couldn't have guessed that it would be so popular -- I don't believe Missoni's any more popular than Alexander McQueen or Rodarte or Zac Posen and all of those sales went off w/o any major incidents -- the biggest difference between those sales and the Missoni is the new website design



I do think there is something about this collection that's different from the other designer collaborations. It was a bigger collection, and heavily advertised. I subscribe to a lot of fashion magazines and each one has featured at least one Missoni for Target item each month, it seems. Vogue did 3 pages on it. And there's the fact that unlike McQueen, Calypso etc., this is a brand with an iconic motif that is all over this collection. So you can buy a $50 sweater and people know just by looking at it that it's Missoni. I think there's a lot to be said for the brand recognition here.

I think there was way more demand, way more hype (e.g., the pop-up shop) for this collection. Heck, I myself have missed most of the other collaborations because I either didn't know about them or forgot about them. But for at least the last month I've known where I'd be at 8 a.m. on September 13.  This one was really exciting and it was so heavily advertised that I couldn't have forgotten about it even if I'd wanted to.


----------



## jun3machina

im really surprised target hasn't issued an official statement in regards to this. they have a lot of POed people...and ITA they didn't handle this release well.

interesting though, they staggered previous designer collab-collections by releasing part of the collection at one point and then a few weeks later, distributing more of it. i found it very brazen of them to just release everything all at once like they did...


----------



## NCC1701D

Miss Kris said:


> I caved for a throw on eBay.. Got it for $80.  I have a soft spot for blankets, especially when I am sick . A least it wasn't $200 like some people are buying them for.  I refused to pay over $100 because that's what I paid for the Gucci blanket at Kohls last year!



You got a great deal! It is definitely worth $80 in my opinion. I think Target underpriced it frankly.


----------



## iamsmilin

iluvmybags said:


> yes, they have done designer collaborations in the past and nothing like has ever happened, BUT their website was managed by Amazon and the site NEVER crashed even with an onslaught of shoppers around the time the sales went live -- they pushed this new website out only a few weeks ago and there have been problems ever since.  Clearly this new site was not capable of handling the rush of traffic and higher than normal usage a sale like Missoni would generate.  That IS Target's fault -- they either should have saved the new website roll-out until after the Missoni sale started or made sure it could handle the traffic flow.
> 
> As for the hoarding, I agree that it's been a problem as long as they've been doing these designer collaborations.  Ebay resellers have long been buying up the Target items and selling them at an increased cost on ebay -- I think it was more evident yesterday because the website crashed so the only way to buy the items was to go into the store and buy it in person -- the ebay sellers who might usually stock up online were forced to go to the stores and load up their carts.
> 
> Target could have eliminated both of these issues by (1) saving the new website design until after the Missoni sale started and (2) limiting the number of the same items/same sizes that shoppers could buy to 1 or 2.
> 
> I don't buy that all of these issues were caused by the popularity of Missoni or that Target couldn't have guessed that it would be so popular -- I don't believe Missoni's any more popular than Alexander McQueen or Rodarte or Zac Posen and all of those sales went off w/o any major incidents -- the biggest difference between those sales and the Missoni is the new website design



I agree it is their fault and their responsibility.  I just don't agree that they should have seen the onslaught coming.  I don't recall a single collaboration doing this well or even come close to it.  Were the McQueen, Rodarte and Posen stuff sold out that day?  Honest question.

As far as ebay sellers hoarding Target stuff to sell on-line, this is my first time hearing about it.


----------



## melvel

yesther said:


> I know some people have had issues with their order not appearing on their account...but when I log into my account, click the button that says my order doesn't appear, it sends me an email with my order number.
> 
> I'm not sure if that means we'll be getting our things, but at least it shows that our orders were placed!



A lot of people on the Facebook page have the same status as well. They called customer service and were asked to give the order number, the order does not appear in the system.


----------



## Brittany515

went back to my closest Target today to see if there were any returns.  Nope!! The wall that held all the hats, scarves, now just holds the 1 pair of tights and 2 pairs of socks, and 3 bras, and 2 lingerie sets that are left lol.  All the hair stuff is gone,  there were 5 travel totes, and one shower curtain, and wall tiles and 2 frames. And some kids stuff ...  then Back by the fitting room I saw a shopping cart of a blouse and some other things, I proceeded to browse when a lady was like THAT's MINE!!!!  I really thought it was just tried on merchandise!!  oops lol. oh, and there was one pair of heels left, and that's it lol


----------



## avedashiva

NCC1701D said:


> Flats $29.99, rain boots $34.99, heels $39.99



Thank you


----------



## New2Coach

Ack, I went back today and everything and i mean everything was gone. All I wanted was the 9.99 cosmetic clutch. There was none to be found. This suxs. i hope they restock somewhere.


----------



## jun3machina

i think this is funny....MOSSIMO....


----------



## NCC1701D

jun3machina said:


> i think this is funny....MOSSIMO....



Love the close-up of the tag clearly reading MISSONI :lolots:


----------



## susa

jun3machina said:


> i think this is funny....MOSSIMO....



unbelievable !! they even do not know what they are selling


----------



## La Comtesse

tannedsilk said:


> Very cute, I haven't read the entire thread so apologies if this has already been asked.  How much were the scarves?  TIA


 
I think the silk scarves were 19.99 online.  

But I ordered very early and got a delay (or cancellation or whatever that means to Target if anything) notice, so I'm not sure if they were really available online.


----------



## boxermomof2

jun3machina said:


> i think this is funny....MOSSIMO....






I saw a few listings that offered buy it right now and the terms of sale were: I will ship when I receive my shipment from Target. How stupid is that?


----------



## iluvmybags

iamsmilin said:


> I agree it is their fault and their responsibility.  I just don't agree that they should have seen the onslaught coming.  I don't recall a single collaboration doing this well or even come close to it.  Were the McQueen, Rodarte and Posen stuff sold out that day?  Honest question.
> 
> As far as ebay sellers hoarding Target stuff to sell on-line, this is my first time hearing about it.


actually yes -- a lot of designer pieces sell out the first day of the sale
Remember the Zac Posen Tape Dress?  I don't think that lasted more than an hour or two (I remember because I wanted it, and it was sold out online then I found the last one in the store)  I remember other things from other designer collaborations selling out rather quickly -- I think most of the Alexander McQueen clothing was gone in the first day.  There were random pieces here and there, but overall the stuff sells out rather quickly.  

I really think the website and the crashing had a lot to do with this whole mess -- there was so much commotion, so much Tweeting and comments on FB -- the more attention it got, the faster things sold out.  

I finally got back online around noon yesterday and I was able to order most of what I had in my cart before the crash -- a few things were sold out, I had to choose a different size in others, but overall there are only a few things I wasn't able to order.  I placed my last order last night around 10:30pm for the striped cardigan that was wildly popular -- now its sold out.  That's a lot like other wildly popular items from other designer collaborations that I remember

(I also think it has a lot to do with the fact that they haven't had a wildly popular designer collaboration for a while -- Calypso for Target wasn't really a wildly popular designer, so that stuff hung around for a long time.  The last big designer collaboration that I remember was Zac Posen and that was almost a year ago)


----------



## NCC1701D

iluvmybags said:


> I really think the website and the crashing had a lot to do with this whole mess -- there was so much commotion, so much Tweeting and comments on FB -- the more attention it got, the faster things sold out.



ITA - the feeling of scarcity led to more interest and more hoarding. I basically bought (in store and online) everything I could find that I might eventually want to keep, because I knew I couldn't just think about it and come back later if I wanted it. Buy now, return later was the mantra for me and I'm sure many others.


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> unbelievable !! they even do not know what they are selling


   I was wondering the same thing.  I wonder if the resellers, who never heard of Missoni before the pop-up store and ebay items sold from it, bought those Mossimo items that Target cleverly stocked on the empty Missoni shelves thinking they could make some money on those.

At least this person does infact have a MISSONI for Target piece, they just think it's a mossimo.  It may be worse if it was the other way around.


----------



## MaliaNia

Ladies, it might be worth it to check back at your local store for returns.  Just scored the ballet flat in my size!  Yay!


----------



## katlun

jun3machina said:


> im really surprised target hasn't issued an official statement in regards to this. they have a lot of POed people...and ITA they didn't handle this release well.
> 
> interesting though, they staggered previous designer collab-collections by releasing part of the collection at one point and then a few weeks later, distributing more of it. i found it very brazen of them to just release everything all at once like they did...



Couldn't agree more, if Target was smart they would have release different department at different days to get more traffic in the store

And they can't be that dumb to think if wouldn't sell out in hours like the pop-up store


----------



## DC-Cutie

La comtesse - I think you're getting too worked up over this.


----------



## miffy

angel2434 said:


> Thanks! you should definitely try the sweaters. The kids sizes fit pretty well and then length hits at the lower waist/upper hip area. Here's a fitting room pic of a kids size large on me.



awwww! Absolutely love that sweater on you! I ordered the same one, can't wait to get it!


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> im really surprised target hasn't issued an official statement in regards to this. they have a lot of POed people...and ITA they didn't handle this release well.
> 
> interesting though, they staggered previous designer collab-collections by releasing part of the collection at one point and then a few weeks later, distributing more of it. i found it very brazen of them to just release everything all at once like they did...





katlun said:


> Couldn't agree more, if Target was smart they would have release different department at different days to get more traffic in the store
> 
> And they can't be that dumb to think if wouldn't sell out in hours like the pop-up store


Altho I haven't seen it, I saw this comment on FB:



> This  morning the VP from Target did an Outstanding job of explaining what  happen. Given that they ordered twice the amount of merchandise and even  opened temp sights to handle the demand they could not have anticipated  the overall demand. Way to go Target and the young lady who did a  wonderful job representing the company!



I don't believe they ordered twice the amount of merchandise - I've always heard that the designers want some amount of exclusivity for these collaborations with places like Target and H&M, etc. so it doesn't make sense that they would have ordered twice as much for this particular designer and I don't buy the story.  Altho I haven't seen the original comments, I see no mention of the faulty website and I still believe THAT's the root of this whole mess


----------



## Miss Kris

I just ordered kids ballet flats on eBay.  A 4 is a 6.5 in women's.  They are going for way cheaper, so if anyone wanted the blue and brown flats and has small feet, don't forget that kids sizes can equal adult sizes!


----------



## tatertot

It seems like they might be putting more things up online. I just scored a one-piece bathing suit and a pink sweater that I did not see up this afternoon.


----------



## knics33

OK so I just got back from Target (first time I was able to get up there) and most of the women's stuff was gone. There was some bras, tights, and headbands. I thought about breaking down and getting a set of headbands, but they were pretty simply designed and overpriced IMO at $9.99. Still lots of baby/children's clothes, house stuff, and even some bedding.

One of the main things I was interested in were the heels ($39.99) and they actually had quite a few left. There was only 1 pair of rainboots left and no flats. They actually did have my size in the heels and was super pleased (they fit really well and did feel comfortable, at least while wearing them around the store a little) until I inspected them closely. The dye from the leather/suede was bleeding everywhere! I even noticed that several of the boxes were covered in dye stains. The white and grey stripes on the shoes were soiled from this. Almost every shoe still available had some staining from the darker dye on the shoe. I even rubbed the dark part with my finger to make sure I wasn't just imagining it and some came off/stained my finger. 

Ultimately, I walked out with nothing. As much as I loved the design, bleeding dye is a no no for me. 

Sorry, but this whole collaboration was an epic fail, Target.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

floral_kitty said:


> Hmm, if I login to my Target account I can see both orders in my order history that I placed *before* the Crash but not the other order I placed *after* the Crash... so I am confused, more so now.



Same thing happened to me.  So bizarre.  Is there any rhyme or reason to the few people who have gotten shipment notices?  I think I read some had received shipment confirmations...?


----------



## Miss Kris

Anddd I won the zig zag sweater dress for $86 and now I am done because this is amounting to a lot of money!


----------



## iluvmybags

Purseluvnmama said:


> Same thing happened to me.  So bizarre.  Is there any rhyme or reason to the few people who have gotten shipment notices?  I think I read some had received shipment confirmations...?


I haven't read that anyone recd shipping confirmations, altho maybe I missed those posts -- when I look at my order history on the site, my orders aren't there, but if I click the links in my order confirmations, it shows my order and NOT YET SHIPPED (it still shows an approx delivery date of 9/19-9/21, which I'm beginning to doubt!).  I figure I'll keep watching and see if that status changes -- beginning to wonder if I'll get anything I ordered (and these were all orders placed AFTER the initial crash at various time throughout the day on Tue)


----------



## La Comtesse

^^ No, I'm OK.  Just disappointed.  My own fault. I learned a lesson...don't bother with Target collaborations (or anything else that involves staying up all night to shop).  My post was just trying to make some sense out of what has been posted here about _*rumored*_ cancellations, etc.  I'm OK with whatever happens.  I think my strategy should have been to just order everything I liked, didn't know their shipping was so unreliable.  (Or better yet, maybe I should have gotten advice from you, DC first since you seemed to have done so well with this.) 

And ITA with the posters who stated that Target should have realized there would be huge demand.  I have never bought any Target collab items before.  But this one was everywhere.  They took out the ad in the back page of the Sept issue of Vogue (not to mention the multi-page spread in that issue).  I've never seen that for any past collabs..or a pop-up store.  I think they knew it would be madness but didn't care...just set the scheduled date of their new computer system as planned.  And I'm not really a person who normally would  get angry over these things...I understand mistakes happen, etc. So I can just imagine people who are really PO'd.


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> ^^ No, I'm OK.  Just disappointed.  My own fault. I learned a lesson...don't bother with Target collaborations (or anything else that involves staying up all night to shop).  My post was just trying to make some sense out of what has been posted here about _*rumored*_ cancellations, etc.  I'm OK with whatever happens.  I think my strategy should have been to just order everything I liked, didn't know their shipping was so unreliable.  (Or better yet, maybe I should have gotten advice from you, DC first since you seemed to have done so well with this.)
> 
> And ITA with the posters who stated that Target should have realized there would be huge demand.  I have never bought any Target collab items before.  But this one was everywhere.  They took out the ad in the back page of the Sept issue of Vogue (not to mention the multi-page spread in that issue).  I've never seen that for any past collabs..or a pop-up store.  I think they knew it would be madness but didn't care...just set the scheduled date of their new computer system as planned.  And I'm not really a person who normally would  get angry over these things...I understand mistakes happen, etc. So I can just imagine people who are really PO'd.



I honestly think Target knew what they were doing and did it on purpose.  Look at the frenzy it caused.  It is really only equating to money for them.  The site crashes, so people go to the store.  I would like to see how much non Missoni stuff was bought if people couldn't score what they wanted but just didn't want to leave the store empty handed.  If they had an abundance of stock, half of the people wouldn't care as much since it isn't a challenge.  It also brings Target free publicity (good or bad..it gets their name out there). They have been competing with Walmart... When is the last time Walmart had this much buzz?


----------



## AshJs3

I went today at lunch and was encouraged by what I saw! They had put up a couple of new displays with nothing on them (towels section, mens section, and travel) and he said they were expecting stuff to fill them with. I also saw the lingerie and velour lounge outfit had been put out since I was there last night. 

Just keep checking ladies!


----------



## Miss Kris

NCC1701D said:


> You got a great deal! It is definitely worth $80 in my opinion. I think Target underpriced it frankly.



Thanks!


----------



## AshJs3

I don't think Target did this on purpose. They run the risk of alienating their core demographic that usually buys these lines. The people I have talked to at the store have been genuinely surprised by the response. I think it was just bad timing with the new website. I don't know if they wanted to get away from Amazon or Amazon wanted to get away from them but maybe they didn't have a choice when to switch. I work in IT for a major company and I'd like to think they thought this out and did everything to avoid it, but you never know.


----------



## La Comtesse

NCC1701D said:


> Thanks for the explanation! I got in after the "crash" so I hope I'm OK--it* REALLY sucks though if the people who stayed up all night to order find their orders are los*t.


 
  I'm just trying to make some sense of it all.  I don't think all the orders are lost but who knows?  And I think people who placed the orders much later in the day than I did have  estimated ship dates earlier than mine.  Maybe they ordered items less in demand?  



iluvmybags said:


> Altho I haven't seen it, I saw this comment on FB:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe they ordered twice the amount of merchandise - I've always heard that the designers want some amount of exclusivity for these collaborations with places like Target and H&M, etc. so it doesn't make sense that they would have ordered twice as much for this particular designer and I don't buy the story.*  Altho I haven't seen the original comments, I see no mention of the faulty website and I still believe THAT's the root of this whole mess*


 
ITA


----------



## saira1214

I am trying to stay optimistic and hope that I will receive my items as acknowledge by my confirmation email.  I was able to place an order early in the morning ~6:40 CST and cannot see that in my recent orders.  I also placed an order this morning for a couple more items and saw that in my recent orders for a bit, but now it is gone. Anyway...

Did anyone order the floral blouse (light blueish).  If so, can you describe what it looks like IRL? I think it would be cute under a solid cardi or sleeveless sweater vest.


----------



## tannedsilk

La Comtesse said:


> I think the silk scarves were 19.99 online.
> 
> But I ordered very early and got a delay (or cancellation or whatever that means to Target if anything) notice, so I'm not sure if they were really available online.



Thank you, I figured as much.  I have seen some on the bay listed as high as $50 - I'm all in favor of making a little profit, but come on..... thanks again!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

AshJs3 said:


> I went today at lunch and was encouraged by what I saw! They had put up a couple of new displays with nothing on them (towels section, mens section, and travel) and he said they were expecting stuff to fill them with. I also saw the lingerie and velour lounge outfit had been put out since I was there last night.
> 
> Just keep checking ladies!


 
I agree, I went to 3 Targets today and saw a little merchandise in each one and picked up a couple things.  It took me at least 2 stores to even figure out  where it was I may check back in a few days ...no nig deal


----------



## saligator

Well, my status is totally weird. I talked to someone yesterday at the Target call center who could see my orders. When I go online there is no record of my orders, when I type in the order number, it sends me back the email to click on the link. I have no idea whether or not I'll get what I ordered.  I placed the first order around 1 PM Central time, so that is after the crash, but no word. Nothing on my cc statement yet, although the cc rep says that they have pending charges.  Crazy. Totally crazy.

I think Target doesn't care. They sold the goods and moving the merch is what its all about in retail. The real thing to see is as someone previously mentioned--if supply exceeds demand on e-Bay, then Target will be flooded with a lot of returns, in which case it would be a problem for them.

As for the $3000 bike, I think the ebayer bought it from themselves to try to jack up the game a bit.

Who knows?


----------



## miffy

Saw this on refinery.com from NY fashion week.
The dress looks amazing on her, love the way she styled it, does not look like a target dress at all.


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> I honestly think Target knew what they were doing and did it on purpose.  Look at the frenzy it caused.  It is really only equating to money for them.  The site crashes, so people go to the store.  I would like to see how much non Missoni stuff was bought if people couldn't score what they wanted but just didn't want to leave the store empty handed.  If they had an abundance of stock, half of the people wouldn't care as much since it isn't a challenge.  It also brings Target free publicity (good or bad..it gets their name out there). They have been competing with Walmart... When is the last time Walmart had this much buzz?


 
ITA.  And that is my complaint with Target.  I think they released it all so people would buy all of it at the full retail mark-up (which seems pretty high on some of the small items imo).  When people got to the store(s) and saw nothing they wanted, they just bought anything that was Missoni.  I don't think they would have bought some of these items otherwise.  And that's their perrogative if that's how they want to market their items.  But the site crashing and the cancellation of order that were placed immediately after the site went up--with no apology from the company even for the inconvenience is what I think has people mad.  And rightly so.  I think most people who wasted a whole day trying to get some items only to find out they won't get them despite making great efforts after all the promises and hype will be a little angry with Target to say the least.

  Walmart doesn't advertise their lines.  They had a fabulous Norma Kamali line that almost no one knew about.  People were selling it on ebay for a huge mark-up and the poor buyers thought they were getting the deal of their lives.  They had no idea it was available for sale at the exact same time at Walmart for a third or less what they paid. (It had no "Walmart" on the tag--just Norma Kamali).  I wondered why they didn't do more to promote that line.  Now I respect them for that.  Maybe Target managment should take a look at how they do it.


----------



## Miss Kris

It seems like the blue/brown throws are going for way more than the other color combos. I wonder why?


----------



## icecreamom

I was able to exchange my shoes for the right size . For the ladies that live in central FL, the Waterford lake location had a decent amount of the suede pumps still available.


----------



## merekat703

saligator said:


> Well, my status is totally weird. I talked to someone yesterday at the Target call center who could see my orders. When I go online there is no record of my orders, when I type in the order number, it sends me back the email to click on the link. I have no idea whether or not I'll get what I ordered.  I placed the first order around 1 PM Central time, so that is after the crash, but no word. Nothing on my cc statement yet, although the cc rep says that they have pending charges.  Crazy. Totally crazy.
> 
> I think Target doesn't care. They sold the goods and moving the merch is what its all about in retail. The real thing to see is as someone previously mentioned--if supply exceeds demand on e-Bay, then Target will be flooded with a lot of returns, in which case it would be a problem for them.
> 
> As for the $3000 bike, *I think the ebayer bought it from themselves to try to jack up the game a bit.*
> 
> Who knows?


ITA! I was checking out some of the different Missoni listings on ebay and alot of them look like shill bidding, the frequent bidder always has really low feedback and keeps bidding... My target had all the childrens clothing in the womens section so I was sooo confused at first. Basically all the women's clothes  except underwear was gone. A lot of house wears but no bedding. I did get some cute journals and a scarf.


----------



## Pursepushin

I bought this dress and the matching coat. Every other pc. she's wearing cost more than that dress, that's for sure.



miffy said:


> Saw this on refinery.com from NY fashion week.
> The dress looks amazing on her, love the way she styled it, does not look like a target dress at all.
> 
> View attachment 1486006


----------



## OrangeCounty

Did anyone see the madness on youtube?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tZNV7IWP8s&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Miss Kris

FYI...according to the inventory checker, Bel Air, MD Target, Timmonium, MD Target, and Lancaster, PA Target still have some throws available


----------



## iamsmilin

iluvmybags said:


> actually yes -- a lot of designer pieces sell out the first day of the sale
> Remember the Zac Posen Tape Dress?  I don't think that lasted more than an hour or two (I remember because I wanted it, and it was sold out online then I found the last one in the store)  I remember other things from other designer collaborations selling out rather quickly -- I think most of the Alexander McQueen clothing was gone in the first day.  There were random pieces here and there, but overall the stuff sells out rather quickly.
> 
> I really think the website and the crashing had a lot to do with this whole mess -- there was so much commotion, so much Tweeting and comments on FB -- the more attention it got, the faster things sold out.
> 
> I finally got back online around noon yesterday and I was able to order most of what I had in my cart before the crash -- a few things were sold out, I had to choose a different size in others, but overall there are only a few things I wasn't able to order.  I placed my last order last night around 10:30pm for the striped cardigan that was wildly popular -- now its sold out.  That's a lot like other wildly popular items from other designer collaborations that I remember
> 
> (I also think it has a lot to do with the fact that they haven't had a wildly popular designer collaboration for a while -- Calypso for Target wasn't really a wildly popular designer, so that stuff hung around for a long time.  The last big designer collaboration that I remember was Zac Posen and that was almost a year ago)



Thank you for the explanation.  There really have not been too many collaborations that I have cared about.  I have to admit this is the first one I have really wanted to buy from.  

And you are probably right that the crash increased the frenzy.  I really do feel like it was bad timing on their part and not something they did on purpose.


----------



## momo

Darnit I'm so mad that I missed out on this!  Does anyone know if Eagle Rock (LA) target has anything left?


----------



## NCC1701D

Miss Kris said:


> It seems like the blue/brown throws are going for way more than the other color combos. I wonder why?



Just preference I guess. I saw them both in the store and got the purple/pink one and far prefer it to the other colorway. Not only do I like the cooler colors better for the throw, but it reverses to black & white zigzags. The warmer one reverses to light blue & white which I don't like nearly as much.


----------



## cbtg818

You know what I thought was the best buy?
The storage boxes, even the flimsy target collapseable ones are $9.99 and the really nice hard missoni ones were the same price. i was impressed


----------



## Miss Kris

Bel Air, MD also has a few dresses in stock if anyone is in the area


----------



## Miss Kris

NCC1701D said:


> Just preference I guess. I saw them both in the store and got the purple/pink one and far prefer it to the other colorway. Not only do I like the cooler colors better for the throw, but it reverses to black & white zigzags. The warmer one reverses to light blue & white which I don't like nearly as much.



I got the purple pink too!  No way was I paying insane inflation just for a color!  I wish I could find one in store in the blue brown also so that I can have it match my luggage for travel, but that's just being picky!


----------



## NCC1701D

The throw is so bulky, I wouldn't want to travel with it, but then I travel really light. It would take up half my bag!


----------



## hotstar16

Miss Kris said:


> I got the purple pink too!  No way was I paying insane inflation just for a color!  I wish I could find one in store in the blue brown also so that I can have it match my luggage for travel, but that's just being picky!



I got the same as well   The other one reminded me too much of a throw my grandmother had. (I'm a huge Missoni fan, but just saying...)
Also, the pink matches the floral Missoni comforter set/rug/shower curtain/towels etc that I picked up. Figured I mayaswell match...


----------



## Miss Kris

It looks like Columbia, MD has some Maxis in stock


----------



## Miss Kris

NCC1701D said:


> The throw is so bulky, I wouldn't want to travel with it, but then I travel really light. It would take up half my bag!



Good to know!  Hopefully mine comes in soon!


----------



## kiki119

misspurse said:


> um, this missoni bike sold on ebay for $3,550!!!
> 
> are people stupid???? had they been a little more resourceful they could have saved some money and gotten it for $2,000. ha! :lolots:



I wonder if seller will actually get paid.. maybe ppl are bidding just for "fun".. the winner feedback sucks


----------



## LeeMiller

pointie said:


> I bought some at Printemps in Paris, and some in the Conran Shop in NYC.  you can find them on line.  more expensive than the Target version, but wow.  so nice. so lux.



Thanks for the info I've been thinking about getting some of the regular missoni but didn't know if they were nice and/ held up well.


----------



## miffy

I received a shipment confirmation email for my first order!


----------



## NCC1701D

cbtg818 said:


> You know what I thought was the best buy?
> The storage boxes, even the flimsy target collapseable ones are $9.99 and the really nice hard missoni ones were the same price. i was impressed



That's really interesting. I overlooked those because I have so many boxes already. Some of the best values in my mind were the throw, the towels and the dinnerware. I think the clothes were priced about exactly right--a little bit higher than usual Target clothes, just high enough to feel you were getting something special but not so high that you were overpaying. I think the most overpriced item is probably the iPhone case at $30, it's just a basic plastic case when it comes down to it.


----------



## chuggie

cbtg818 said:


> You know what I thought was the best buy?
> The storage boxes, even the flimsy target collapseable ones are $9.99 and the really nice hard missoni ones were the same price. i was impressed



I picked up some of the storage boxes. They look great in my closet!


----------



## saira1214

miffy said:


> I received a shipment confirmation email for my first order!


Nice!


----------



## titania029

I went to a nearby store showing limited availability on the throw, and I didn't find them.  Maybe I should have asked someone, but I was tired and annoyed.  I decided that I'll get a nice throw from Tuesday Morning and am now leisurely shopping on my fallback website, Nordstrom!


----------



## starrynite_87

My boss went into the Target in Rockville,MD today and she was told that they are restocking their Missoni merchandise tomorrow morning


----------



## firstaid

Hey guys, this lady has a pretty good haul of Missoni target stuff if you did not have a chance to see what was available. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=othFZXSdAz8&feature=related


----------



## nauticalstar

I was in target tonight to grab some groceries- all that was left were a few things in the girls department. Except for the signs hanging from the ceiling, they had taken down all the markers and filled in with other things. Its like it never was there at all!


----------



## pellarin22

Miss Kris said:


> I honestly think Target knew what they were doing and did it on purpose. Look at the frenzy it caused. It is really only equating to money for them. The site crashes, so people go to the store. I would like to see how much non Missoni stuff was bought if people couldn't score what they wanted but just didn't want to leave the store empty handed. If they had an abundance of stock, half of the people wouldn't care as much since it isn't a challenge. It also brings Target free publicity (good or bad..it gets their name out there). They have been competing with Walmart... When is the last time Walmart had this much buzz?


 I completely agree with you. The communications manager for Target was on the Today show this morning and she was very happy to tell everyone to "keep checking our stores for more stock" what great hype and publicity for them!

To be honest I am really only interested in getting a scarf or the makeup brush set. But I've looked at the regular Missoni scarves and I think I'd rather get  the style and colour I really want than settling for a Target one if this nonsense is what you have to go through to get something.


----------



## lovemydeals

nauticalstar said:


> Will keep an eye out! I'm planning to pick up some groceries and check out the bedding in the next day or so.
> 
> Since everyone is talking about it, I checked my order status. When I signed in, my order does not show up. But when I click on the order number in the email, it shows the summary and says "not shipped" I have not received an email telling me my order is delayed or canceled. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but I'm not worrying about it. If it shows, it shows


 
Thanks



starrynite_87 said:


> My boss went into the Target in Rockville,MD today and she was told that they are restocking their Missoni merchandise tomorrow morning


 
Hmmm, I was there this morning and nada.  I wonder if they really will restock.   Just don't want to fight the 495 traffic for nothing.


----------



## tatertot

chuggie said:


> I picked up some of the storage boxes. They look great in my closet!



Congrats! I bet those look gorgeous! I was checking them out online and loved them


----------



## Suzzeee

FYI - the Antioch, CA store had a ton of the kids clothing left - lots of socks and tights too -- they moved everything that's left to the racks in the front by Women's clothing.  I didn't see anything left in housewares or luggage at all.


----------



## LeeMiller

Can anyone tell me how the sizing ran for the cardigans and shellsI was only able to order some items in large and was wondering if large was more a juniors large or not?  I'm tempted to figure out how to drive to rockville but with my luck they'll be sold out.  I put some baby items on my daughter and they are insanely cute.  Btw eBay will likely have some deals. I once got a libertine for target purse that was a production sample - as in only one made- fromthe bay for about a hundred. Also seriously you can find deals on missoni ESP scarves and shoes.


----------



## ame

Their twitter repeatedly says "restocks of select items by end of week"


----------



## Miss Kris

LeeMiller said:


> Can anyone tell me how the sizing ran for the cardigans and shellsI was only able to order some items in large and was wondering if large was more a juniors large or not?  I'm tempted to figure out how to drive to rockville but with my luck they'll be sold out.  I put some baby items on my daughter and they are insanely cute.  Btw eBay will likely have some deals. I once got a libertine for target purse that was a production sample - as in only one made- fromthe bay for about a hundred. Also seriously you can find deals on missoni ESP scarves and shoes.



I didn't mind paying over retail by say, $10 at all because once eBay and Paypal take their fees, the seller isn't really making a profit, especially when you figure in the headache of having to wait in line at the store and battle people.  Same went for the luggage that I paid $25 over retail for because for the price, the seller isn't really making anything off of it, especially if they had to pay sales tax


----------



## bfali

THIS does look amazing!  It totally makes me rethink this dress!  Too bad I didn't grab one yesterday!



miffy said:


> Saw this on refinery.com from NY fashion week.
> The dress looks amazing on her, love the way she styled it, does not look like a target dress at all.
> 
> View attachment 1486006


----------



## HauteMama

Here's a picture of the display glassware I bought. I bought it because I wasn't sure (but didn't want to miss out if I decided I wanted it), and now I rather like it.:


----------



## Miss Kris

HauteMama said:


> Here's a picture of the display glassware I bought. I bought it because I wasn't sure (but didn't want to miss out if I decided I wanted it), and now I rather like it.:



Love it!


----------



## Princess Pink

pellarin22 said:


> I completely agree with you. The communications manager for Target was on the Today show this morning and she was very happy to tell everyone to "keep checking our stores for more stock" what great hype and publicity for them!
> 
> To be honest I am really only interested in getting a scarf or the makeup brush set. But I've looked at the r*egular Missoni scarves and I think I'd rather get  the style and colour I really want *than settling for a Target one if this nonsense is what you have to go through to get something.




I purchased a gorgeous Missioni (large) silk scarf from Century 21 a few months ago, they had lots of colors and designs in Missioni  to choose from (also Pucci but the design doesn't suit me), approx $60-$70 from memory  (the original retail price is around $300)!


----------



## LeeMiller

Miss Kris said:


> I didn't mind paying over retail by say, $10 at all because once eBay and Paypal take their fees, the seller isn't really making a profit, especially when you figure in the headache of having to wait in line at the store and battle people.  Same went for the luggage that I paid $25 over retail for because for the price, the seller isn't really making anything off of it, especially if they had to pay sales tax



I totally agree with you!  Especially since I'd rather not go back to target just in case something is there.


----------



## melvel

My second order on the 13th (prior to crash) finally appeared in my order summary.


----------



## katlun

HauteMama said:


> Here's a picture of the display glassware I bought. I bought it because I wasn't sure (but didn't want to miss out if I decided I wanted it), and now I rather like it.:


 
I like it, very interesting


----------



## beatlefanmom

Have been wading through the posts since yesterday- wow!!!  I am going to admit that I went back today... I found towels (that I'm sure weren't there yesterday). I got the aqua zigzag sets (2) for my daughters bathroom. I also got her some socks and a tie for my son.  The rose towels were there, too. But I didn't get them because...
I ordered them online.  After reading this thread- good luck with that!!  If I get them, good. If not- oh well...
I am so sorry for all the disappointment that has stemmed from this.


----------



## NANI1972

HauteMama said:


> Here's a picture of the display glassware I bought. I bought it because I wasn't sure (but didn't want to miss out if I decided I wanted it), and now I rather like it.:


Gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## iluvmybags

I was in the neighborhood and decided to stop at the Target on Clark & Roosevelt to see whether they had anything left -- the signs are still up in the accessories department, but there are Balenciaga looking inspired totes hanging from the racks, in the women's department, they signs are still on top of the racks and all that's left is one pair of black & white PJ bottoms and swimwear - the rest of the racks have been refilled with Mossimo clothing -- the signage is gone from the men's and girl's section and there's nothing there, the infant section still has the signage hanging from the ceiling, but the racks have been filled with other clothing, there were a few pair of the Suede Pumps, all a size 6 and one pair of flats in a size 10 -- I didn't see any housewares, towels, blankets, etc or any kind of signage anywhere else in the store.  I asked at Customer Service whether there had been any returns and she said no and people had been calling all day asking that same question -- she was completely dumbfounded by the whole thing.  She said it was worse than Black Friday or the day after Xmas -- she said it was all gone in less than an hour


----------



## cristalena56

wahhhhhh. i work across the st from a super target and for the past 2 weeks i have been checking everyday for this collection because i didnt know the date of when it was coming out and of course yesterday was the one day i didnt go.. even though i walked by it.. im so sad  i really wanted a scarf, dress, shoes, or hoodie 

the secruty guard said yesterday they brought out merchandise to stock after they opened and said customers were even opening the boxes not waiting for the associates.. All i found was 1 skirt and some kids clothes. They had a go back of a scarf.. The lady told me she had just placed it on an end cap and i walked over and it was already gone  boo!! i thon they should have been more prepared for this... They should have known that getting a high end luxury brand for an 1/8 pf the cost would have brought a butt load of people in to buy these things. I think they should of had a limit of the quantaties of items you could buy. i saw on ebay people selling shoes and having 6 or 7 sizes to choose from.. wtf??

i bought a skirt and beret..


----------



## LABAG

LOREBUNDE said:


> what are everyones thoughts on the black and white zigzag blouse? I purchased it for myself and do like it but wondering now if "too busy"? TIA


 I love it-, hows the sizing??????BIG OR SMALL OR TTS??? THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Louise15

Has anyone seen the the bar glasses? They were clear glass frosted with a zig-zag print.  I managed to get the martini shaker, but couldn't find glasses anywhere.  They came in  "stemless wine"  and a martini styles.

Its frustrating that they are sold out online, and not really popping up on ebay or on craigslist. A store in my area says in stock, but they don't have them.  This is really all I want, most everything else I got is going back in the next week.  Some of it had quality issues,as some one else mentioned- my barrette already broke before I could wear it. Lots of patterns did not match up, fabrics did not feel so great.  Most of the stuff is super cute and I could justify the prices even if it is Target merchandise, but all this headache of worrying about my online order and visiting six targets in one day kind of ruined it for me. This whole thing has just been a turn off to the point I look at it sitting there and its tainted. 

I really hope my online order is not delayed so I can do one large return with everything I don't keep.  I will post what, when, where I return for any one in the Central Texas area when that decision time gets closer.


----------



## cristalena56

Miss Kris said:


> I went through this with Target for the iPad and limited availability means that they have 1 left



i went to the store seeing this and could not find the scarf i wanted... I had seen it a couple hours before and then i went to that actual target looked it up and still said that yet i could not find that item anywhere  im thinking someone probably stole it, hiding it, or is in a box in the back somewhere not put out because all the other scarves said sold out at that location(ok and everywhere else too lol)


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Louise15 said:


> Has anyone seen the the bar glasses? They were clear glass frosted with a zig-zag print.  I managed to get the martini shaker, but couldn't find glasses anywhere.  They came in  "stemless wine"  and a martini styles.
> 
> Its frustrating that they are sold out online, and not really popping up on ebay or on craigslist. A store in my area says in stock, but they don't have them.  This is really all I want, most everything else I got is going back in the next week.  Some of it had quality issues,as some one else mentioned- my barrette already broke before I could wear it. Lots of patterns did not match up, fabrics did not feel so great.  Most of the stuff is super cute and I could justify the prices even if it is Target merchandise, but all this headache of worrying about my online order and visiting six targets in one day kind of ruined it for me. This whole thing has just been a turn off to the point I look at it sitting there and its tainted.
> 
> I really hope my online order is not delayed so I can do one large return with everything I don't keep.  I will post what, when, where I return for any one in the Central Texas area when that decision time gets closer.


I know someone who bought the glasses and one broke in the dishwasher. :wondering


----------



## kiki119

My account on target.com is starting to come back to normal.  I am seeing both of my M orders now.. but of course pending shipping... 

I called CS and waited for 30mins I gave up and hung up...


----------



## wetbandit42

I have to admit I went back tonight and bought the black & white shower curtain for my spare bathroom. I wanted to get one of the black and white framed tiles to match, but they were all glued on crooked, and they were $5 more at that Target than a different store.

I might go back over the weekend when I visit my parents - they don't live in a very fashion-conscious area. However, I really am done and need to return a few things because I bought way too much!

I might return the pumps I bought too - aside from being 1/2 size too big, the color from the black suede rubbed off on the lighter suede.


----------



## lulu212121

My order has finally showed up in my account. Still has not shipped, but has a delivery date of 9/16. 

Lack of communication as to what is going on with website orders is most frustrating. The Target Style reps on Facebook don't have clear answers. The PR person this morning on the Today Show was inept. 

I'll be doing my Christmas shopping elsewhere this season. Their website has proven incapable of handling heavy traffic. I don't need this frustration over Christmas gifts!


----------



## J.Toronto

I'm still waiting for 2 out of 3 shipment confirmations. But they are shipping!

In the meantime, if you can see your order in your account, I suggest taking screenshots. If something happens to your order at least you will have proof (that is also email-able) for Target. 

To take a screenshot, use ctrl + prntscr


----------



## Beriloffun

LoveMyMarc said:


> I know someone who bought the glasses and one broke in the dishwasher. :wondering



OH NO! thats good to know, I bought 3 (lol I know, not even a whole set!) I'll have to handwash them


----------



## lil_peanut

So I finally got a chance to show my DH the items I got and then he said it. He called it the Charlie Brown collection.  I started LOLing and told him that he and a lot of other TPF DH's felt the same way. He also started laughing and said he was very proud of himself.  LOL!


----------



## cristalena56

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Missoni...SA_WC_Skirts&hash=item27be565573#ht_500wt_949 i saw this completed listing and can say not all of these resellers are getting their money bacxk. they seemed to have lost out on $35 if you dont include the shipping..


----------



## cristalena56

lil_peanut said:


> So I finally got a chance to show my DH the items I got and then he said it. He called it the Charlie Brown collection.  I started LOLing and told him that he and a lot of other TPF DH's felt the same way. He also started laughing and said he was very proud of himself.  LOL!



my hubby said the same thing and called it ugly. he told me to sell my skirt on ebay and make some money.. lol


----------



## MrsTGreen

My mini haul...
Pink/Blk/Green Cardi
Flats
www.i974.photo






bucket.com


----------



## cristalena56

MrsTGreen said:


> My mini haul...
> Pink/Blk/Green Cardi
> Flats
> www.i974.photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucket.com



cute!! i wanted the flats but all they had was a size 5 1/2  they had the pumps in a half size bigger then i wear but i cant do heels.. i tried them on though. I really want the hoodie cardigan sweater. i liked this sweater though too!!


----------



## saira1214

iluvmybags said:


> I was in the neighborhood and decided to stop at the Target on Clark & Roosevelt to see whether they had anything left -- the signs are still up in the accessories department, but there are Balenciaga looking inspired totes hanging from the racks, in the women's department, they signs are still on top of the racks and all that's left is one pair of black & white PJ bottoms and swimwear - the rest of the racks have been refilled with Mossimo clothing -- the signage is gone from the men's and girl's section and there's nothing there, the infant section still has the signage hanging from the ceiling, but the racks have been filled with other clothing, there were a few pair of the Suede Pumps, all a size 6 and one pair of flats in a size 10 -- I didn't see any housewares, towels, blankets, etc or any kind of signage anywhere else in the store.  I asked at Customer Service whether there had been any returns and she said no and people had been calling all day asking that same question -- she was completely dumbfounded by the whole thing.  She said it was worse than Black Friday or the day after Xmas -- she said it was all gone in less than an hour



Interesting...I was trying to locate the suede pumps in size 6 and all locations in Chicago showed sold out in the store locator.  I had my mom pick up a pair for me in the burbs.  Oh well.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Pursepushin

I got this too! It's standing on my bookshelves on my TV wall in the family room. My DH really liked it too (surprising!), so I was glad I grabbed it up. Congrats......your photo is very nice.




HauteMama said:


> Here's a picture of the display glassware I bought. I bought it because I wasn't sure (but didn't want to miss out if I decided I wanted it), and now I rather like it.:


----------



## MrsTGreen

cristalena56 said:


> cute!! i wanted the flats but all they had was a size 5 1/2  they had the pumps in a half size bigger then i wear but i cant do heels.. i tried them on though. I really want the hoodie cardigan sweater. i liked this sweater though too!!



Thanks Target stop #2 is where I found the cardi in the girls section.
Lucky because I'm petite. Found flats @ Target stop #6.


----------



## lil_peanut

cristalena56 said:


> my hubby said the same thing and called it ugly. he told me to sell my skirt on ebay and make some money.. lol



LOL! Mine thought most of it was cute but he did call me crazy for not wanting to make some money off of it too.


----------



## Pursepushin

I had them (the martini glasses) in my cart, and when I went to check out, I shifted something in the cart and they hit my big round bowl and broke to smithereens. I was so unhappy about that; they checked for me, but there were no more of any style left. Bummed since I did that to myself.




Louise15 said:


> Has anyone seen the the bar glasses? They were clear glass frosted with a zig-zag print.  I managed to get the martini shaker, but couldn't find glasses anywhere.  They came in  "stemless wine"  and a martini styles.
> 
> Its frustrating that they are sold out online, and not really popping up on ebay or on craigslist. A store in my area says in stock, but they don't have them.  This is really all I want, most everything else I got is going back in the next week.  Some of it had quality issues,as some one else mentioned- my barrette already broke before I could wear it. Lots of patterns did not match up, fabrics did not feel so great.  Most of the stuff is super cute and I could justify the prices even if it is Target merchandise, but all this headache of worrying about my online order and visiting six targets in one day kind of ruined it for me. This whole thing has just been a turn off to the point I look at it sitting there and its tainted.
> 
> I really hope my online order is not delayed so I can do one large return with everything I don't keep.  I will post what, when, where I return for any one in the Central Texas area when that decision time gets closer.


----------



## pointie

LeeMiller said:


> Thanks for the info I've been thinking about getting some of the regular missoni but didn't know if they were nice and/ held up well.



they're awesome.  good sheets and towels are entirely worth it.


----------



## Pursepushin

BTW, I ordered the long black skirt this AM and rec'd email confirmation with order #. Since you were all wondering IF you'd get your online orders, I thought I'd check to see if anything shows up yet. Nope, the Target site shows no orders placed in the last 30 days. It reminded me to check by clicking on the confirmation email, which I did, and still shows nothing. I hope that it's just a site backlog and will update within 24-48 hrs. and show up and I'll actually get it. IF I do, I'll stalk the matching jacket on evilbay to see if I can get the whole set. Just reporting my latest Missoni madness. 

As for that chick on uTube (Heather's Haul) who got a lot of stuff, please note that she spent like $1200, and I'll bet you that the first time she goes to use that piece of luggage will be the last time it works properly. Trust me, some of the mechanical stuff just isn't worth it in function, it just looks nice. If you bought one, DO NOT put it through the airlines boarding because it'll get completely ruined. They are very hard on luggage, that's why good luggage (read that "expensive") is worth it because it lasts. The M piece would be OK for a weekend get away where you could pamper it, but don't let the airlines get a hand on it or it'll be ugly afterwards.


----------



## bfali

hahahah if this seller actually loses out, then I am happy!!  However, I could see them being a jerk, and just canceling the winning bid and not shipping the item.



cristalena56 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Missoni...SA_WC_Skirts&hash=item27be565573#ht_500wt_949 i saw this completed listing and can say not all of these resellers are getting their money bacxk. they seemed to have lost out on $35 if you dont include the shipping..


----------



## cristalena56

bfali said:


> hahahah if this seller actually loses out, then I am happy!!  However, I could see them being a jerk, and just canceling the winning bid and not shipping the item.



i think they will be a jerk and cancel the item. i just thought it was funny it only went for almost $6 lol i checked there other listings and they had a total of 4 missoni items. their throw sold for $133.


----------



## cristalena56

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...pt=US_Throws&hash=item43a9aeaeab#ht_500wt_949 $380 for the throw?? i just keep looking at completed listings to see the crazy amounts people are paying for things

this person made a profit of $787.54 selling 4 missoni throws..


----------



## cristalena56

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Went to my local Target in Bay Area and there was hardly anything left too. Some kid stuff left and some hair stuff. I got the last silk scarf. I like it a lot. Here is a pic of it.



thats the one thing i wanted from this collection and i went to the store that the online said it had in stock and i couldnt find it. i didnt see anybody around  to ask about it either :/


----------



## Enigma78

I've logged in now and i can only see the 2nd order i placed and not the 1st- should i be worried? as most of my stuff is in that order and i did get confirmation for both


----------



## FashionGal18

The only thing I managed to get was a pair of socks. I went to my local super target and everything was completely gone and I'm not surprised. There was only one pair of shoes left and nothing else.


----------



## cristalena56

flugangst said:


> Phoenix-area: I hit up the Target down the street from me about 7:55 this morning -- I was the first person there, and the only one there for Missoni.  Unfortunately, that store had very little in the way of clothing (3 racks in total for all the mens, womens, and kids stuff!), and since that was what I was primarily interested in, I bailed and went to another Target.
> 
> Same story at that one -- very few racks, very few shoppers, and mostly the same stuff as the first one.
> 
> Being a woman on a mission, then I hit up a Super Target a couple miles away.  That one had much more variety, but also the dreaded ebay hoarders.  It was starting to get picked over.  Got the blue zigzag dress and black front-panel dress at this one, though!
> 
> Well, my route home from Super Target just happened to pass by another Target... that was great!  Although it was a smaller store, it had a good variety of stuff in most sizes.  Picked up the black front-panel dress in a smaller size (first one gapped a little in the armpit) and a mug.  Checked out the luggage, wasn't impressed.  The zippers didn't seem very durable, and the print wasn't so vibrant in person.  In fact, most of the luggage and cosmetic items were a big disappointment to me.  Was tempted by the striped towels, but again it seemed like the quality might not hold up in the long run, so I passed.
> 
> ...and then I heard about the prep bowl set, and went back to the first Target -- yay, in stock!  So I got those.
> 
> I actually don't think that any of the Targets I stopped at got ANY dishes in (yet?).  They all had the display, and the same items in their displays (serving bowl/plate, 3 piece trapezoid serving set, plastic tumblers, mugs), but no evidence of any dishes and I didn't see any in hoarders' carts.
> 
> Will stop back in the next few days to return one of the dresses, and check to see if they have dishes in, or the martini shaker... but then I am DONE.   No more looking!  I swear!



which ones did you goto?? i live in phx


----------



## cristalena56

FashionGal18 said:


> The only thing I managed to get was a pair of socks. I went to my local super target and everything was completely gone and I'm not surprised. There was only one pair of shoes left and nothing else.



mine had ballet flats and rainboots for little girls, womens ballet flats in 512 and 6, pumps in 6 1/2 and 9 1/2, 1 skirt, 1 beret, 1 panties, a couple pajama pants, one woven shirt, one woven print chemise, a few ties, a few chemise and underwear sets, and girls leggings, skirts, sweaters, and ponchos. That was it. I didnt see anything in the houseware section.


----------



## Jollyberry78

I think the most annoying thing was still seeing those darned commercials on TV today... 
It was like mocking me that I was unable to purchase anything that I truly wanted--namely the infinity scarf.
Sigh, c'est la vie. Belatedly, I realized I have a friend who works at Target, let's she if can hunt down any re-stocks or returns for me. *fingers crossed*


----------



## FashionGal18

cristalena56 said:


> mine had ballet flats and rainboots for little girls, womens ballet flats in 512 and 6, pumps in 6 1/2 and 9 1/2, 1 skirt, 1 beret, 1 panties, a couple pajama pants, one woven shirt, one woven print chemise, a few ties, a few chemise and underwear sets, and girls leggings, skirts, sweaters, and ponchos. That was it. I didnt see anything in the houseware section.


 
I also walked around the houseware section in hopes that I would find some of the storage items. I looked up and down the isles but sadly didn't find them. I thought that perhaps some of the houseware items would be in stock but was disappointed to see that nothing was left. I only see one sweater at my target. Oh well I'll try going next week to see if I can find them then.


----------



## Suzzeee

FashionGal18 said:


> I also walked around the houseware section in hopes that I would find some of the storage items. I looked up and down the isles but sadly didn't find them. I thought that perhaps some of the houseware items would be in stock but was disappointed to see that nothing was left. I only see one sweater at my target. Oh well I'll try going next week to see if I can find them then.



You know I never even saw any of the storage items, photo frames, etc.  I swear it was like a scavenger hunt ... there was still some stuff left in housewares the first time I went to the store yesterday too but things were really spread out - I went to 2 Targets near me and things were in different places  in each.


----------



## tannedsilk

cristalena56 said:


> i think they will be a jerk and cancel the item. i just thought it was funny it only went for almost $6 lol i checked there other listings and they had a total of 4 missoni items. their throw sold for $133.



That thought crossed my mind too.


----------



## FashionGal18

Suzzeee said:


> You know I never even saw any of the storage items, photo frames, etc.  I swear it was like a scavenger hunt ... there was still some stuff left in housewares the first time I went to the store yesterday too but things were really spread out - I went to 2 Targets near me and things were in different places  in each.


 
I didn't see anything but I did see the signs up. But the employees re-stocking the shelfs with other items. I might just go to another target near me just to see if they have some of the houseware items left in stock. It sure doesn't hurt to try .


----------



## Suzzeee

FashionGal18 said:


> I didn't see anything but I did see the signs up. But the employees re-stocking the shelfs with other items. I might just go to another target near me just to see if they have some of the houseware items left in stock. It sure doesn't hurt to try .



Seriously - you never know.  I've heard that some housewares will get restocked plus I'm sure some is going to get returned.  I got socks today that I couldn't find yesterday and the SA that I talked to said that they'd put them over by shoes and no one could find them -- in all the frenzy there are probably some random boxes that didn't get opened either.  I heard on another forum that people are still going into stores and finding things!


----------



## FashionGal18

Suzzeee said:


> Seriously - you never know.  I've heard that some housewares will get restocked plus I'm sure some is going to get returned.  I got socks today that I couldn't find yesterday and the SA that I talked to said that they'd put them over by shoes and no one could find them -- in all the frenzy there are probably some random boxes that didn't get opened either.  I heard on another forum that people are still going into stores and finding things!


 Really? I didn't know that but could see how some might easily overlook some of the items. I'm definetly stopping by my target and hopefully some of the items I want get re-stocked.


----------



## azureartist

Ugh! Almost 42,000 items listed on Evilbay!


----------



## mintpearl

^wow, there could have maybe been enough stuff to go around for a lot of people who truly wanted something for themselves!   I was able to pick out a few things Missoni the day after...but most were not my first choices.  I'll def. be returning the computer cases that I actually really liked before I knew about the warning label...NOT taking my chances with my children around. The vases I bought because they were the only housewares left pretty much (there were a lot of vases), but when I set them up at home, I ended up really liking how they look in my recently decorated rooms.  I went back so I could do an exchange for one that I had bought that was scratched up, but there were none left.  I did find a couple of things people returned when I went back in the evening... so you never know what will show up.  But knowing how so many items were cleared out by resellers who themselves don't care about the line really leaves a bad taste in my mouth... I'm still quite shocked how the whole line sold out in a few hours.


----------



## Mia Bella

eitak said:


> thanks for posting the display pictures!
> 
> I love everything on you, Mia Bella! you're really making me want to purchase the sweater dress... I got my hands on the "matching" cardigan (my #1 wish) and I was just wondering if you were planning on getting it and wearing it with the tights and pumps like the model does? I just love the entire look.
> 
> speaking of the pumps, did you find that they were wide on your feet? I know that we are both tall, and I wear a size 10. the size 10 I tried on yesterday felt a little wide; I wasn't sure if that was normal or if it had been stretched out by somebody. I really want them to work for me!
> 
> thank you for posting the pictures!



Hi eitak! Thank you for your kind words!  I didn't end up getting the pumps (only because I have a pair of boots coming to me and I felt bad buying more heels) but they didn't feel wide to me. Maybe that's because my feet are a little wide at the front though. Were you able to try on a 9.5? I don't know how the online store is looking now but maybe you can get a pair online and can always return it in the store. 

As for the matching cardigan, none of the stores I went to had one  After seeing the picture below that someone posted, I definitely want to try to style my dress in the same way w/ a leather jacket and ankle boots.


----------



## miffy

hautemama said:


> here's a picture of the display glassware i bought. I bought it because i wasn't sure (but didn't want to miss out if i decided i wanted it), and now i rather like it.:



beautiful!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Haven't seen this item one posted in this thread yet.  Rufus (dog) wants a piece of Missoni as well, lol.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

I made an order at 6.30am on the 13th and another the day after. Both have been delayed. I think it is because Target is sending out express orders first. I had a set of lego in my first order which is also delayed and I doubt it's because it's in popular demand too!


----------



## Enigma78

What happens if i can't find my order in my account? Does that mean it wasn't processed? and i got a confirmation email.


----------



## epm

Does anyone else think we'll see a huge amount of returns Sunday & Monday?  I'm guessing a lot of the ebayers bought on credit (hedging) and will return once sales aren't there. I really hope that glass display plate comes back. I found one but it had a huge flaw. I really want 2 of those.


----------



## Louise15

Everyone who replied about the glasses, thank you.  I am going to stop trying to find them at this point if two people already had them break in the last two days.  I am sure I can find some cute, modern bar glasses to go with the cocktail shakers that will be a bit sturdier.


----------



## cbtg818

mello_yello_jen said:


> Haven't seen this item one posted in this thread yet.  Rufus (dog) wants a piece of Missoni as well, lol.


 
he's so cute! see even he's pooped out from all the excitement


----------



## boxermomof2

mello_yello_jen said:


> Haven't seen this item one posted in this thread yet.  Rufus (dog) wants a piece of Missoni as well, lol.




Awww, Rufus looks so comfy. I love him and the rug!


----------



## Melissa Ann

susa said:


> i think I saw a bike for BIN 799.---
> 
> i do not believe that this is a serious buyer , probably sb joking or angry about the resellers



I hope so!!  That would be hysterical!


----------



## Melissa Ann

mintpearl said:


> ^wow, there could have maybe been enough stuff to go around for a lot of people who truly wanted something for themselves!   I was able to pick out a few things Missoni the day after...but most were not my first choices.  I'll def. be returning the computer cases that I actually really liked before I knew about the warning label...NOT taking my chances with my children around. The vases I bought because they were the only housewares left pretty much (there were a lot of vases), but when I set them up at home, I ended up really liking how they look in my recently decorated rooms.  I went back so I could do an exchange for one that I had bought that was scratched up, but there were none left.  I did find a couple of things people returned when I went back in the evening... so you never know what will show up.  But knowing how so many items were cleared out by resellers who themselves don't care about the line really leaves a bad taste in my mouth... I'm still quite shocked how the whole line sold out in a few hours.



What warning?  I got the leather iPad case?  Is it bad for kiddies?


----------



## Melissa Ann

cristalena56 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...pt=US_Throws&hash=item43a9aeaeab#ht_500wt_949 $380 for the throw?? i just keep looking at completed listings to see the crazy amounts people are paying for things
> 
> this person made a profit of $787.54 selling 4 missoni throws..



Hmmmm...hope the IRS is watching!


----------



## Melissa Ann

cristalena56 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Missoni...SA_WC_Skirts&hash=item27be565573#ht_500wt_949 i saw this completed listing and can say not all of these resellers are getting their money bacxk. they seemed to have lost out on $35 if you dont include the shipping..



I bet that item will be sudenly "damaged!" and the seller will ask to cancel!


----------



## sakura23

To the ladies who have purchased the open knit cardigans and the cardigan with the pale blue trim, how is the sizing. I'm in Australia but equivalent to a US 6 - should I go medium?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

LABAG said:


> I love it-, hows the sizing??????BIG OR SMALL OR TTS??? THANKS IN ADVANCE


 I would tts.  Mine fits perfectly, xs.  Wearing it today paired with my black st. john knit skirt.  Love it too!


----------



## scarletambience

As long as you received a confirmation e-mail, you're good. I had the same issue - 24 hours later, they appear in the account. Nevertheless, if you have the order no., locate it through your account and they should send you something. 

Having said that, we all know how these things work - nothing is ever certain till you receive it! I had fun getting my items in-between crashes. I did not fret at all. I was well prepared for a CRASH or two, so I was pleasantly surprised when I even received order confirmations. I will live if I don't get what I ordered - and I have been an avid fan of the brand for years now!



Enigma78 said:


> What happens if i can't find my order in my account? Does that mean it wasn't processed? and i got a confirmation email.


----------



## ame

I logged in to the mobile site last night on my phone and my orders were both there listed as not shipped yet. No emails beyond the initial order confirmation.


----------



## mintpearl

Melissa Ann said:


> What warning?  I got the leather iPad case?  Is it bad for kiddies?



sorry i should have been more clear- I was talking about the neoprene laptop cases ...there was a warning about the lead content on the cases, saying that hands should be washed immediately after handling, etc.   I think if the ipad case is genuine leather it should be fine.


----------



## floral_kitty

Melissa Ann said:


> What warning?  I got the leather iPad case?  Is it bad for kiddies?



Ooo, I really liked that leather iPad case, but the $70 price tag made me rethink. Enjoy that one sister, it looked so beautiful. I don't think you have anything to worry about the leather.


----------



## NCC1701D

I'm wearing the pumps to work today and love them but am worried about the dye transfer some have reported. It doesn't seem to be a problem yet, but is there some kind of suede protector I can put on them? The Apple stuff? I don't have much suede.


----------



## Redd

Has anyone gotten the women's flats and worn them? I read somewhere that they aren't too well made. (?)


----------



## Miss Kris

cristalena56 said:


> i went to the store seeing this and could not find the scarf i wanted... I had seen it a couple hours before and then i went to that actual target looked it up and still said that yet i could not find that item anywhere  im thinking someone probably stole it, hiding it, or is in a box in the back somewhere not put out because all the other scarves said sold out at that location(ok and everywhere else too lol)



I'm sorry


----------



## Miss Curly

I actually found a silk scarf last night at Super Target in the suburbs of Phoenix. It was the floral one, but it was mixed in with all the kids stuff. There were socks, ties, and some random clothing. I noticed that many of the Targets around me seem to be consolidating all inventory into one small area.


----------



## eitak

Mia Bella said:


> Hi eitak! Thank you for your kind words!  I didn't end up getting the pumps (only because I have a pair of boots coming to me and I felt bad buying more heels) but they didn't feel wide to me. Maybe that's because my feet are a little wide at the front though. Were you able to try on a 9.5? I don't know how the online store is looking now but maybe you can get a pair online and can always return it in the store.
> 
> As for the matching cardigan, none of the stores I went to had one  After seeing the picture below that someone posted, I definitely want to try to style my dress in the same way w/ a leather jacket and ankle boots.



OMG, OMG, OMG! Mia Bella! I LOVEEEE that look! I already own a leather jacket; I could totally put something like that together as well. what a great idea! you're going to look so fabulous! I hope I can get my hands on one in the stores!



mello_yello_jen said:


> Haven't seen this item one posted in this thread yet.  Rufus (dog) wants a piece of Missoni as well, lol.



love that rug!


----------



## Pgh_Shopaholic

I'm so thrilled! My mom went to a different Target for a shower curtain for me. I really wanted the Missoni one, but I couldn't find them online and she didn't see them the first time she went to the store. I gave up and told her to just buy one that she thought was cute. She found one Missoni one in the purple flower print! This was the item I wanted the most to dress up and brighten up my college dorm bathroom.  I'm so excited to get it!


----------



## NCC1701D

Pgh_Shopaholic said:


> I'm so thrilled! My mom went to a different Target for a shower curtain for me. I really wanted the Missoni one, but I couldn't find them online and she didn't see them the first time she went to the store. I gave up and told her to just buy one that she thought was cute. She found one Missoni one in the purple flower print! This was the item I wanted the most to dress up and brighten up my college dorm bathroom.  I'm so excited to get it!



That is so great!


----------



## Miss Kris

A lot of things online (I noticed the throws and dresses but didn't check anything else) are now saying "not sold in stores".  I guess that means those items will not be restocked?


----------



## eitak

just wanted to let you guys know that I asked Margherita and @TargetStyle directly on Twitter about restocking. this is exactly what they said, word for word:

*from me to @TargetStyle and @mmmargherita: *"is it true that there will NOT be anymore restocking on the website? will stores receive shipments 'til October?"

*reply from Margherita to me and @TargetStyle:* "it's true. no more restockings, no more shipments."

*reply from @TargetStyle to me and Margherita:* "some stores are restocking Thurs./Sat. of this week! limited items, but still..."


----------



## Suzie

^bummer


----------



## ame

Miss Kris said:


> A lot of things online (I noticed the throws and dresses but didn't check anything else) are now saying "not sold in stores".  I guess that means those items will not be restocked?


There were a LOT of online only exclusives.


----------



## Suzie

My order is showing but not shipped yet. I am waiting with baited breath!


----------



## KittyKat65

My haul:

Decorator plate on top of my china cabinet.





































Missoni media box in the middle with older Target media boxes in my desk.


----------



## floral_kitty

^^ Wow the Missoni mixed really nicely with your Orla Keily!! Great Haul!


----------



## cristalena56

Miss Curly said:


> I actually found a silk scarf last night at Super Target in the suburbs of Phoenix. It was the floral one, but it was mixed in with all the kids stuff. There were socks, ties, and some random clothing. I noticed that many of the Targets around me seem to be consolidating all inventory into one small area.



Seriously?????????? thats the one I wanted.. I work across the st from a super target. I was there yesterday and didnt see anything in the kids dept. They had the kids in the jrs section. Hmm.. Ill check after work today.


----------



## MM83

I really wanted those flats, I checked two Targets with no luck. On a whim, I hit TJ Maxx last night to satisfy my urge to buy something. Based on few people who have stated the Missoni for Target flats aren't the best made shoes for $39 (obviously), I wasn't terribly upset about not finding them. I did find, at TJ Maxx, some super awesome navy suede, Me Too flats, for $29. I love that brand and I find (for me) they last a while, I'm content with not having the Missonis now, because I'm confident these are better. 

I am still lemming for some home items though. Sigh. Until this thread, I was completely uninterested. Thanks, guys.


----------



## purseaddict**

I have a post on my blog today about some of the line.  Here are some of the pics:

I got a small in the BW chevron dress - it is gapping in the chest area (bc I don't have much there) but I would say it runs TTS.  It's made of 48% acrylic/26% nylon/26% rayon.




The hat is 100% wool and looks great in both colors.  The Ruana is 40% acrylic, 45% wool, 5% rayon and one size fits all.




The multicolor top is 100% polyester (front panel) and 61% rayon/39% cotton (back/sleeves).  It is somewhat transparent so you would need to wear a tank under it.  I got it in size medium and it seems TTS.  The skirt is 100% rayon and has a drawstring waist.  It is a little too big for me but I love the feel and design and can adjust a little with the drawstring.  If you find one size too big, then you may be able to get away with it.




The dress is 78% acrylic/22% nylon.  It is lined with a sewn-in slip that is 100% polyester.  I found it in XL and tried to belt it.  





Overall, I love the pieces that I found but they are very short.  For winter, it would be easy to wear them over leggings (or with tights) and tall boots.  Hope this helps if anyone had specific questions about these pieces.


----------



## Suzie

Kittykat, your purchases are gorgeous. 

I really hope my order goes though!


----------



## Suzie

Purse addict, thanks for your great photos.


----------



## stylesd

i just got back from my local store (louisville, ky) and they had a sign up saying that there would be no restocks.  on the local news last night they showed a woman who said she went to 3 stores in the city and bought everything she could find. of course she is now selling it on ebay. 

i was able to make an online order tuesday night (don't know how!) and got the iphone case, umbrella and the night gown type thing. i hope i actually receive it. i would have loved to have the black dresses and the blue hoodie though. oh well!


----------



## Enigma78

KittyKat65 said:


> My haul:
> 
> Decorator plate on top of my china cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni media box in the middle with older Target media boxes in my desk.


 
Great Haul !!!!!, love the plate especially


----------



## AshJs3

Redd said:


> Has anyone gotten the women's flats and worn them? I read somewhere that they aren't too well made. (?)


I am thinking about taking mine back. I think the sole is leather but the top is like a sweater knit. I'm afraid if any of the sweater part touches the ground when walking it will start to make holes and the whole top could unravel. They definitely aren't worth $30. I was looking at the Sigerson Morrison for Target ones that were also $30 and they are a lot better quality.


----------



## Miss Kris

ame said:


> There were a LOT of online only exclusives.



Yep but the stuff definitely was available in stores since I used the "find in store" search on them last night...I think it's definitely because those items will not be restocked at any stores, especially with the tweets posted above


----------



## Belladiva79

I tried selling a few things on ebay to build my feedback. I was asking reasonable prices though. I do want you guys to know that people would buy it now and turn to be non paying buyers. This has happened to me 3 times already! So when you see an item was purchased it could actually be a non paying buyer that clearly has nothing to do with their time. I also wanted to say that ebay and paypal fees are killers, so some of these sellers arent making any money at all!


----------



## KittyKat65

Enigma78 said:


> Great Haul !!!!!, love the plate especially


Isn't the plate gorgeous?!  I saw it and had to have it!  I have been looking for some vintage Murano glassware for that spot on the china cabinet and this fit perfectly and has the same look.


----------



## Miss Kris

Belladiva79 said:


> I tried selling a few things on ebay to build my feedback. I was asking reasonable prices though. I do want you guys to know that people would buy it now and turn to be non paying buyers. This has happened to me 3 times already! So when you see an item was purchased it could actually be a non paying buyer that clearly has nothing to do with their time. I also wanted to say that ebay and paypal fees are killers, so some of these sellers arent making any money at all!



Yup, which is why I didn't mind buying on eBay at all.  I got everything I wanted for reasonable prices, especially once the eBay fees are taken from the seller.  In order to go to the store, I would have had to have gone out, sick as could be, and battle people in hopes of getting a few things I wanted, plus pay tax and gas.  I saw the slight premium as paying someone to shop/hunt for me


----------



## Miss Kris

KittyKat65 said:


> Isn't the plate gorgeous?!  I saw it and had to have it!  I have been looking for some vintage Murano glassware for that spot on the china cabinet and this fit perfectly and has the same look.



I want it so bad but it doesn't go with my decor!  I'm trying to think if there is anywhere in my house that would look good with it!


----------



## KittyKat65

floral_kitty said:


> ^^ Wow the Missoni mixed really nicely with your Orla Keily!! Great Haul!


I know!  I couldn't believe it!  They used the same ink on all of them so the colors are a complete match.


----------



## Miss Kris

MM83 said:


> I really wanted those flats, I checked two Targets with no luck. On a whim, I hit TJ Maxx last night to satisfy my urge to buy something. Based on few people who have stated the Missoni for Target flats aren't the best made shoes for $39 (obviously), I wasn't terribly upset about not finding them. I did find, at TJ Maxx, some super awesome navy suede, Me Too flats, for $29. I love that brand and I find (for me) they last a while, I'm content with not having the Missonis now, because I'm confident these are better.
> 
> I am still lemming for some home items though. Sigh. Until this thread, I was completely uninterested. Thanks, guys.



I know right?!  I didn't want anything at all until I started reading through this thread.  I was pretty pissed about the line actually, since I had online shopping to do at target and couldn't get to the site!  I guess in that time, everything grew on me.  Well played, target.


----------



## gsmom

I love seeing everyone's finds.


----------



## NCC1701D

AshJs3 said:


> I am thinking about taking mine back. I think the sole is leather but the top is like a sweater knit. I'm afraid if any of the sweater part touches the ground when walking it will start to make holes and the whole top could unravel. They definitely aren't worth $30. I was looking at the Sigerson Morrison for Target ones that were also $30 and they are a lot better quality.



I'm thinking of returning mine, too, I just don't know how comfortable they will be to walk in. They seem maybe 1/4 to 1/2 size too big so I'm afraid that I'll have to clench my feet while I'm walking so that they stay on. I want to take the elastic off so I can at least walk around the house with them, but will they take them back if I've taken the elastic off? They're size 11 so I doubt I'd be able to sell them easily.

If they fit, I do think they're worth $30. But I've had a lot of luck with Target shoes. I'm hard on shoes so I don't like to spend a lot, but I've had Target shoes last so long I've gotten the heels retipped 2-3 times!


----------



## floral_kitty

KittyKat and PurseAddict - GREAT hauls. Your stuff looks so awesome saucesome!! Now I just hope my orders will ship!


----------



## eitak

I need everyone's advice!

the Target I went to on the release day was not a Super Target. HOWEVER, when I read that @TargetStyle said stores will be receiving shipments Thursday and Saturday, I decided to contact the Super Target closest to me because I knew they would have the . I JUST called them (I was thinking of going there on my lunch break) and this is what the lady said:

"we will be receiving women's accessories, shoes and home items. no clothing." she was very nice; I was surprised! she said that it will be out on FRIDAY. I confirmed with her that if I came to the store at 8 AM stock would already be distributed throughout the store. 

do I trust this and get my hiney to Super Target tomorrow at 7:45 AM? it's only an issue because I will have to use this hour for my lunch break and won't have a chance to go back during the day.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Suzie said:


> Purse addict, thanks for your great photos.


 Yes, you look great!  I was able to purchase the same wrap, also in black.  Don't you just love it!


----------



## ame

I would do it.  Get a small lunch that you can heat and eat while you're there so you can have your lunch at your desk andl ook at your items.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Melissa Ann said:


> What warning?  I got the leather iPad case?  Is it bad for kiddies?



I don't know about the iPad case, but I know the computer cases and luggage have warning labels attached to them stating that the products contain lead in them.


----------



## eitak

ame said:


> I would do it.  Get a small lunch that you can heat and eat while you're there so you can have your lunch at your desk andl ook at your items.



great idea!


----------



## ame

I hope it works out! My wonderful friend whom I owe the world to (as well as a lovely stranger who traded throws with her!) shipped my items to me today  YAY!


----------



## eitak

YAY! that is so awesome, *ame*!


----------



## surlygirl

just to chime in re: the flats - I think they are super cute, but because the upper is just knit on the outside and fabric on the inside, there's just no support. so for me, they gaped way too much. i think they're worth the $30, but they are not made to last. just from trying them on in the store, I could see that some of the flats were losing their shape already.

the suede pumps seem to be more structured, but where the flats are too loose, the pumps might be too stiff. I guess the rain boots are just right! lol.


----------



## ame

eitak said:


> YAY! that is so awesome, *ame*!


I am SO excited  I told my friend to buy that girl some drinks if they ever cross paths. She said she had planned to. I think I said "then get her wasted" lol


----------



## La Comtesse

mello_yello_jen said:


> Haven't seen this item one posted in this thread yet.  Rufus (dog) wants a piece of Missoni as well, lol.


 
Oh, so cute.  He looks calm for a Jack Russell.


----------



## J.Toronto

eitak said:


> I need everyone's advice!
> 
> the Target I went to on the release day was not a Super Target. HOWEVER, when I read that @TargetStyle said stores will be receiving shipments Thursday and Saturday, I decided to contact the Super Target closest to me because I knew they would have the . I JUST called them (I was thinking of going there on my lunch break) and this is what the lady said:
> 
> "we will be receiving women's accessories, shoes and home items. no clothing." she was very nice; I was surprised! she said that it will be out on FRIDAY. I confirmed with her that if I came to the store at 8 AM stock would already be distributed throughout the store.
> 
> do I trust this and get my hiney to Super Target tomorrow at 7:45 AM? it's only an issue because I will have to use this hour for my lunch break and won't have a chance to go back during the day.



I'd definitely go! 

And perhaps call again this evening before they close to ensure they're stocking just to double check!


----------



## eitak

J.Toronto said:


> I'd definitely go!
> 
> *And perhaps call again this evening before they close to ensure they're stocking just to double check!*



definitely doing this! thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## scarletambience

Congratulations! Love the collection on you.




purseaddict** said:


> I have a post on my blog today about some of the line.  Here are some of the pics:
> 
> I got a small in the BW chevron dress - it is gapping in the chest area (bc I don't have much there) but I would say it runs TTS.  It's made of 48% acrylic/26% nylon/26% rayon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hat is 100% wool and looks great in both colors.  The Ruana is 40% acrylic, 45% wool, 5% rayon and one size fits all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The multicolor top is 100% polyester (front panel) and 61% rayon/39% cotton (back/sleeves).  It is somewhat transparent so you would need to wear a tank under it.  I got it in size medium and it seems TTS.  The skirt is 100% rayon and has a drawstring waist.  It is a little too big for me but I love the feel and design and can adjust a little with the drawstring.  If you find one size too big, then you may be able to get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is 78% acrylic/22% nylon.  It is lined with a sewn-in slip that is 100% polyester.  I found it in XL and tried to belt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I love the pieces that I found but they are very short.  For winter, it would be easy to wear them over leggings (or with tights) and tall boots.  Hope this helps if anyone had specific questions about these pieces.


----------



## Enigma78

KittyKat65 said:


> My haul:
> 
> on top of my china cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni media box in the middle with older Target media boxes in my desk.


 
How much was the decorator plate? Am thinking of buying on 'bay if only is reasonably priced.


----------



## melvel

Purseaddict, can I just say I love your blog?


----------



## Enigma78

KittyKat65 said:


> Isn't the plate gorgeous?! I saw it and had to have it! I have been looking for some vintage Murano glassware for that spot on the china cabinet and this fit perfectly and has the same look.


 
Its very lovely, will definately be on the lookout for this - i couldn't afford to by the murano when i went to venice this year but ive promised myself next time i would save enough to get a lovely piece/ set


----------



## La Comtesse

Louise15 said:


> Everyone who replied about the glasses, thank you.  I am going to stop trying to find them at this point if two people already had them break in the last two days.  I am sure I can find some cute, modern bar glasses to go with the cocktail shakers that will be a bit sturdier.


 
I was a little disappointed I couldn't get the glassware.  I had heard that the grandmother signed off on the design--and since she's one of the brand founders, I thought they would be good.  But before I even read the complaints about them breaking so easily in this thread, someone told me she only saw one in the store and it was all cracked.  There must be some defect with them.  So, probably a blessing in disguise that I couldn't get them.

I'm a little surprised to hear some of the complaints about some of the specific products.  I guess quality control wasn't as good on some of the items as they were on others.


----------



## Miss Kris

Are the sweaters or dresses itchy at all?


----------



## melvel

Did anyone get the long black skirt? I kinda like the way it falls, from thr pics.


----------



## pointie

dear KittyKat65 and Purseaddict - - love your pics!  am feeling better about ordering a big haul, was getting nervous about how it will all look in person.

I received an email informing me that one item was cancelled out of 16 items -- and it was the vase.  I was really looking forward to that.  but it's still full steam ahead with everything else.  fingers crossed.


----------



## timberton21

I love this outfit but just saw a woman wearing the exact same thing walking down the street!  I guess that is both the beauty and downfall of this line -- accessible but perhaps at the cost of having a unique personal style.  

(She was rocking it with opaque tights and looked awesome though!)  




Mia Bella said:


> Hi eitak! Thank you for your kind words!  I didn't end up getting the pumps (only because I have a pair of boots coming to me and I felt bad buying more heels) but they didn't feel wide to me. Maybe that's because my feet are a little wide at the front though. Were you able to try on a 9.5? I don't know how the online store is looking now but maybe you can get a pair online and can always return it in the store.
> 
> As for the matching cardigan, none of the stores I went to had one  After seeing the picture below that someone posted, I definitely want to try to style my dress in the same way w/ a leather jacket and ankle boots.


----------



## avedashiva

Anyone know of a link to the price list for all the items in the collection? Or do they have it saved somewhere?

I tried going back to the Target press room link - but it no longer is coming up for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

Miss Kris said:


> Are the sweaters or dresses itchy at all?


 
I bought several dresses and a couple of cardigans.....not itchy at all.  Very soft!


----------



## melvel

Some glimmer of hope: Target on FB says that if you do not see "Cancel an Order" next to an item, that item Has started processing.


----------



## NCC1701D

I scored the panel dress on eBay for $67 shipped. After eBay/Paypal fees the seller will get about $59, and she still has to pay to ship it. It was $55 at Target so she's probably breaking even or losing money after tax. I thought she would cancel it but I just got a shipping notification.

Now I'm just worried it's going to be insanely short, it looks like it from the pictures. I'm 5'8".


----------



## NCC1701D

melvel said:


> Some glimmer of hope: Target on FB says that if you do not see "Cancel an Order" next to an item, that item Has started processing.



Nooooo the order I placed Tuesday morning has "cancel an item" but the one I placed that evening doesn't. I guess this means they are processing orders out of order and everything I really wanted from my first order might be out of stock by the time they get around to it.


----------



## Cannes

Miss Kris said:


> Are the sweaters or dresses itchy at all?



I don't find any of the sweaters or dresses to be itchy at all. 

I've tried reading through this entire thread but it moved so quickly! 
I had been anticipating this collection for months. I even added it to my iCal. My husband was upset he had jury duty and I told him that he's lucky since I was planning to be at Target that day. I thought about going the night before to plan a route but got lazy. I woke up at 7am and checked the website, of course, I couldn't even get on. I jumped out of bed, showered and was out the door. My DH came with me since he didn't need to report to the courthouse until 9:45a. 

We arrived at 8:07a (I checked as I was walking in). There were a couple of people in the store but not really at the Missoni stuff. No major crowds or craziness. I walked up to the clothing and noticed there was one of each size. That's it! I grabbed the M&L in the items that I loved.  

I walked over to the Espresso set and my husband said "we don't need them". I am such a sucker for cappuccino cups and have a collection of them. But I walked away... My DH must have seen the sad look on my face because he walked over and took one of the sets (with the demitasse spoons). The other set didn't have the spoons. At this point, I noticed this woman running around grabbing things without much thought(all the towels, for example)... ebay? She grabbed the other set. My husband was so proud of himself for grabbing the one with the spoons 

Before checking out, I went and tried things on. I saw no point in taking home both sizes when I knew someone would want the other sizes. In hindsight, I wish I would have just bought them. After seeing my items, my mom and sister went gaga! They were not fans of the look when I had shown them the look book a week prior. But they were so impressed with the quality. Oh well... maybe they've learned their lesson. I ended up returning the hair accessories, a couple of the silk scarves, umbrella, and med vase that same evening. 

The clothing items I kept...
Short sleeve Blue dress(worn yesterday with tights and a navy cardigan, held it's shape well)
Black sleeveless dress with the pattern down the front
Matching long black sweater
Skirts in blue zig zag and the camel color
Gold cardigan
Tights in navy and brown
One silk scarf
pumps
flats (unsure if I'll keep them)

I simply wanted a few items to add to my wardrobe not an entire wardrobe of Missoni for Target. I bought more than I intended but I love these items so much I'm having a difficult time deciding what to part with.


----------



## floral_kitty

NCC1701D said:


> I scored the panel dress on eBay for $67 shipped. After eBay/Paypal fees the seller will get about $59, and she still has to pay to ship it. It was $55 at Target so she's probably breaking even or losing money after tax. I thought she would cancel it but I just got a shipping notification.
> 
> Now I'm just worried it's going to be insanely short, it looks like it from the pictures. I'm 5'8".



Wear some opaque tights and you'll be good to go!!  I ordered the same dress and am also 5'8". Figured I'd wear opaque tights, leggings or even skinny jeans with it.


----------



## KittyKat65

Enigma78 said:


> How much was the decorator plate? Am thinking of buying on 'bay if only is reasonably priced.


It was $39.99.


----------



## roussel

Nice haul KittyKat and Purseaddict!  

I got a delayed shipment email today for the onesie and the blue maxi dress.  Well I'm ok if those get cancelled if that's what it means, as long as the rest of my order goes through.

Today I decided to wear my blue zigzag dress since later tonight me and DH are going out to dinner.  This dress is on the short side but I think for being a shift dress the length is perfect.  I agree this will look nice with tights or leggings in the fall/winter.  I wore it with the blue sweater coat just for pics.


----------



## KittyKat65

roussel said:


> Nice haul KittyKat and Purseaddict!
> 
> I got a delayed shipment email today for the onesie and the blue maxi dress.  Well I'm ok if those get cancelled if that's what it means, as long as the rest of my order goes through.
> 
> Today I decided to wear my blue zigzag dress since later tonight me and DH are going out to dinner.  This dress is on the short side but I think for being a shift dress the length is perfect.  I agree this will look nice with tights or leggings in the fall/winter.  I wore it with the blue sweater coat just for pics.


That looks great on you!  The Tributes are perfect for the dress.


----------



## minatol

Okay...  So I checked the status of my online order for the nth time and although none is shipped yet, there seems to be a "progress."  They divided my whole order into three different lists, first two, for different shipping dates and the last one for canceled items.  I've been through similar thing when I got McQueen stuffs from them before, so I assume that's how they work.  

I'm of course disappointed for the canceled items but eh...  At least they were all socks.  I could live without them.   And the process actually gave me a tinsy bit of hope the other items would go through.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Roussel *-


----------



## floral_kitty

^^ roussel - CUTE, you look great. That's a fun combination.


----------



## jun3machina

did anyone get the black and white zig zag coat??


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

HauteMama said:


> Here's a picture of the display glassware I bought. I bought it because I wasn't sure (but didn't want to miss out if I decided I wanted it), and now I rather like it.:


 

That's beautiful!


----------



## beatlefanmom

This is the sign I saw on the display today. (Why was I there? To return a portable hard drive that my daughter didn't use...)






So- it will be interesting to see if anything else shows up.  They did move all the clothing to the front of the store, but I did manage to find two rose hand towels in the towel section, so I guess I will be able to decorate my bath.


----------



## J.Toronto

jun3machina said:


> did anyone get the black and white zig zag coat??



I ordered it online, but now it's delayed. 

From the comments in this thread, it's a great piece!


----------



## Suzzeee

I got a delay email on my order but at least nothing got cancelled (at least so far) - new delivery date is 9/26 which is totally fine with me!  I only ordered 4 things online but they were the ones I really wanted and I never saw those clothing items in the store at all!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

After reading beatlefan's picture I getting concerned. All the stores I have contacted in Miami are saying that they getting another shipment tonight. Hmm??


----------



## roussel

I got another delayed shipment email for more items.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I'm certain lots of this stuff will be returned and found on clearance in the months to come.


----------



## nauticalstar

Does anyone know if any of the DC stores are going to restock housewares? 

I got the delay email, too. Oh well, I wanted the makeup bag for a Christmas gift, anyway. So it should be fine, so long as the delay is because its hard to process all those orders rather than that they don't have enough product.


----------



## Enigma78

KittyKat65 said:


> It was $39.99.


 
Okay, thanks, will see if i can get one later on 'bay, hopefully it should be packed properly as i dont get into usa till december, but would get it delivered to my family in florida.

Am hoping the 2 orders i made still gets processed, will check once again i get home.


----------



## KittyKat65

Dont' forget to check Craigslist if are really determined to find a certain item.  My CL in Austin has 40+ items already.  The prices are high, but not as stupid as eBay.


----------



## GingerSnap527

LizzielovesCL said:


> After reading beatlefan's picture I getting concerned. All the stores I have contacted in Miami are saying that they getting another shipment tonight. Hmm??



Would you mind telling me what stores in Miami you spoke too? I'd like a chance for just one scarf (any scarf, lol).


----------



## Miss Kris

I have to head to the doctor, and the happens to be a target right near it that is showing inventory.  I am going to check it out and will report back


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Miss Kris said:


> I have to head to the doctor, and the happens to be a target right near it that is showing inventory. I am going to check it out and will report back


 

Bish! you've gone Missoni crazy 

LOL!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

beatlefanmom said:


> This is the sign I saw on the display today. (Why was I there? To return a portable hard drive that my daughter didn't use...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So- it will be interesting to see if anything else shows up.  They did move all the clothing to the front of the store, but I did manage to find two rose hand towels in the towel section, so I guess I will be able to decorate my bath.



Yikes@ the sign


----------



## jun3machina

J.Toronto said:


> I ordered it online, but now it's delayed.
> 
> From the comments in this thread, it's a great piece!


ah thanks. i managed to get the cardigan in the brown zig zag, but REALLY wanted the coat. i bought it on ebay last nite for $150...twice the price, but at least not $300 because a lot are going for more than $200... so im selling the cardigan to fund the coat. ush:


----------



## *want it all*

Belladiva79 said:


> I tried selling a few things on ebay to build my feedback. I was asking reasonable prices though.
> 
> I also wanted to say that ebay and paypal fees are killers, so some of these sellers arent making any money at all!


I did the same thing.  As I've mentioned in the ebay sub-forum, although I've had various successful transactions w/designer items, the buyers fail to leave any feedback (despite everything going smoothly w/lots of communication).  I need to build up my seller reputation so I might as well try to do so w/the Missoni/Target collaboration.  Like you, I barely did much of a mark-up.  The price mark-ups I"ve seen via completed listings are pretty outrageous.   

Well, we'll see how it turns out since I only listed yesterday...


----------



## bagsforme

I just found a few more things from my Target.  Got a couple crates, candles.

I was about to buy the legal pad and noticed the tag said "contains formaldehyde".  WTH??

Lead and Formaldehyde in the products?

I wonder if in a few months they start recalling this stuff?

Really wondering about the houseware stuff.  I got a glass bowl that I was going to use for fruit.  Now I think I'm just going to display it for decoration.


----------



## purseaddict**

scarletambience said:


> Congratulations! Love the collection on you.


  Thanks!  



melvel said:


> Purseaddict, can I just say I love your blog?


  You are so sweet *melvel*!!  Thank you!



Miss Kris said:


> Are the sweaters or dresses itchy at all?


  The blue chevron dress is maybe a 2/10 on itch factor.  It's lined so not too itchy.  The blk/wht dress is 0/10 on itch factor. NO itchiness.  Hope that helps!


----------



## purseaddict**

Suzie said:


> Purse addict, thanks for your great photos.


  You're welcome! 



floral_kitty said:


> KittyKat and PurseAddict - GREAT hauls. Your stuff looks so awesome saucesome!! Now I just hope my orders will ship!


  I hope your order goes through too!


----------



## Miss Kris

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Bish! you've gone Missoni crazy
> 
> LOL!



It's the colors!  They are drawing me in!  Damn colorful things!


----------



## Pgh_Shopaholic

I went to the Target in Brooklyn (Atlantic Ave) this morning. They had put other Target brands on the racks that had signs for Missoni on clothes. Women were going up and looking at them, saw they weren't Missoni, and left that area. Nothing downstairs. Upstairs, they had 3 picture frames, a ton of the large bedding sets (in the purple color), and then some toddler clothing. Nothing else. Unless you want the bedding set, I wouldn't head out there. Pretty much all the signs were gone besides the ones for where the toddlers clothing and the women's clothing were.


----------



## Kansashalo

BabyDollChic said:


> I don't know about the iPad case, but I know the computer cases and luggage have warning labels attached to them stating that the products contain lead in them.


 


bagsforme said:


> I just found a few more things from my Target. Got a couple crates, candles.
> 
> I was about to buy the legal pad and noticed the tag said "contains formaldehyde". WTH??
> 
> Lead and Formaldehyde in the products?
> 
> I wonder if in a few months they start recalling this stuff?
> 
> Really wondering about the houseware stuff. I got a glass bowl that I was going to use for fruit. Now I think I'm just going to display it for decoration.


 
I noticed a warning when I was going to purchase a few cups/plates on Tuesday so I didn't (I think it was called Prop 52 or something like that).


----------



## wetbandit42

NCC1701D said:


> I'm thinking of returning mine, too, I just don't know how comfortable they will be to walk in. They seem maybe 1/4 to 1/2 size too big so I'm afraid that I'll have to clench my feet while I'm walking so that they stay on. I want to take the elastic off so I can at least walk around the house with them, but will they take them back if I've taken the elastic off? They're size 11 so I doubt I'd be able to sell them easily.
> 
> If they fit, I do think they're worth $30. But I've had a lot of luck with Target shoes. I'm hard on shoes so I don't like to spend a lot, but I've had Target shoes last so long I've gotten the heels retipped 2-3 times!



I think I'm going to return the two pairs I bought as well. The 10s are too tight, the 11s too loose, and they seem cheaply made. The bottom is so slippery and shiny - don't know why they didn't make the bottoms rubber like the girl's flats. I've gotten flats from Target before and they usually end up wearing out in the sole after 2 months.

Aside from the dye transfer issues, the heels seem better made.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Yikes@ the sign


 

I was wondering if you had seen this thread 
was about to ask you on FB


----------



## saligator

All my orders have a "reorder these items" button next to them. No status update, just an estimated shipping date of next week. Worried but hopeful.

I ordered a toaster we needed too, which is mixed amongst the orders. That ought to throw 'em!

Fingers crossed.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> I noticed a warning when I was going to purchase a few cups/plates on Tuesday so I didn't (I think it was called *Prop 52* or something like that).


 

umm humm sounds sneaky


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

saligator said:


> All my orders have a "reorder these items" button next to them. No status update, just an estimated shipping date of next week. Worried but hopeful.
> 
> *I ordered a toaster we needed too, which is mixed amongst the orders. That ought to throw 'em!*
> 
> Fingers crossed.


 

:lolots:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Miss Kris said:


> It's the colors! They are drawing me in! Damn colorful things!


 

I like pretty colors too! Look away my friend look away


----------



## jun3machina

saligator said:


> All my orders have a "reorder these items" button next to them. No status update, just an estimated shipping date of next week. Worried but hopeful.
> 
> *I ordered a toaster we needed too, which is mixed amongst the orders. That ought to throw 'em!*
> 
> Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pursepushin

Yes, I bought them and have worn them. They are very cheaply made, as I've posted earlier. Buy them for the look, not the quality, and don't wear them a lot and they'll last a lot longer. I bought 8.5 and they're a little big on me. I wear a size 9 normally. So they are definitely not TTS, IMO.



Redd said:


> Has anyone gotten the women's flats and worn them? I read somewhere that they aren't too well made. (?)


----------



## jun3machina

yeah i would size down on flats. i got a 9, normally wear a 9.5


----------



## bfali

ughh, I just got an email notice that there is a delay on my order.  I don't know what this means!!!  I'm still keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Off topic, but NM is doing their mid-day dash - from 11:30 CST to 1:29 CST. For west coast that's 9:30 AM, or in other words, NOW. Not much there and still too expensive, but worth a look.


----------



## jun3machina

hahah^ that's exactly how i feel about the NM sale too...i get emails everyday, but it's the same stuff for the last 3 weeks, same prices too :lolots:


----------



## Suzzeee

Wow - the entire kitchen and dining section is gone from the Missoni listings on the website!  You can still access it if you search but everything is sold out.   Hmmm.. wonder if it's over for that or they pulled it down to restock??


----------



## jun3machina

a ton of the collection is still up from what i can see, but you cant order anything....


----------



## chantal1922

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I'm certain lots of this stuff will be returned and found on clearance in the months to come.


Yep!


----------



## La Comtesse

NCC1701D said:


> Nooooo the order I placed Tuesday morning has "cancel an item" but the one I placed that evening doesn't. I guess this means they are processing orders out of order and everything I really wanted from my first order might be out of stock by the time they get around to it.


 
That's exactly what I noticed yesterday when trying to figure out if I would get anything.  It seems that the orders are processing randomly.  So if you ordered all the most popular items that you wanted the most first, they may have been processed behind others who placed their orders later.  Absurd.

My DH said he was watching some news program in the AM and the anchor was talking about how he was sick of his wife complaining (ranting) about all her Missoni orders missing and cancelled from Target.


----------



## NCC1701D

La Comtesse said:


> That's exactly what I noticed yesterday when trying to figure out if I would get anything.  It seems that the orders are processing randomly.  So if you ordered all the most popular items that you wanted the most first, they may have been processed behind others who placed their orders later.  Absurd.
> 
> My DH said he was watching some news program in the AM and the anchor was talking about how he was sick of his wife complaining (ranting) about all her Missoni orders missing and cancelled from Target.



I am going to be truly disappointed if that first order is cancelled. It only has 9 items, but all are things I really wanted. I haven't gotten any cancellation emails, but I haven't gotten any other emails after the acknowledgment email, for that matter. I guess I just have to wait and see.

Was the news anchor Greg Kelly, by the way? He's such a jerk, I love him.


----------



## roussel

I'm thinking of putting rubber soles on my flats because I agree the soles look cheaply made and will not last long


----------



## *Jem*

I went to my store hoping for a restock but they had the signs of death up. 
I'm going to check out another store after work. 

No word on my online order either..I only ordered 2 items. I hope thy ship!


----------



## beatlefanmom

I was wondering...  For those of you that got the suede pumps- can you spray something like Scotchguard on them to keep the colors from transferring?  I have no idea about it, so don't take what I say as anything but a question...


----------



## La Comtesse

NCC1701D said:


> I am going to be truly disappointed if that first order is cancelled. It only has 9 items, but all are things I really wanted. I haven't gotten any cancellation emails, but I haven't gotten any other emails after the acknowledgment email, for that matter. I guess I just have to wait and see.
> 
> Was the news anchor Greg Kelly, by the way? He's such a jerk, I love him.


 

I don't know, I'll have to ask DH.  Most of his shows bore me to death so I leave the room-lol.

I feel like a fool for the way I orderd.  I ordered very small quatities of the clothing I wanted the most first at 5am --they are all "delayed"--I got the email.  My entire orders minus maybe one item are "delayed."  Since I was up all night waiting to order so I'd get those pieces, I know my order had to be among the first. (I was able to place about three orders of just a few items each before the first crash).  I could have ordered a lot of other items at that time that were less popular but held off because I didn't want to order so much.  Now I wish I had ordered more because it looks like I probably won't be receiving ANY of my clothing orders.


----------



## susa

my orders can now be seen in my account overview , every item is on the list, nothing is cancelled
I had still the possibility to cancel 2 items out of 16 items (only for the 2 items changes could be done) so I cancelled the laptop sleeve 
because my friend got one in the store for me..........as a back-up , since I was not sure if target will fill my order and ship


----------



## Ladybug09

LOVE the duvet!





KittyKat65 said:


> My haul:
> 
> Decorator plate on top of my china cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni media box in the middle with older Target media boxes in my desk.


----------



## coronita

NCC1701D said:


> I am going to be truly disappointed if that first order is cancelled. It only has 9 items, but all are things I really wanted. I haven't gotten any cancellation emails, but I haven't gotten any other emails after the acknowledgment email, for that matter. I guess I just have to wait and see.
> 
> Was the news anchor Greg Kelly, by the way? He's such a jerk, I love him.


 
I'm not a Greg Kelly stalker (LOVE HIM), but he isn't married. Rosanna always busts him for being single. Sorry, back to the thread .... LOL


----------



## kikidots

I don't know if anyone has tried this, but instead of navigating through the categories on Target's home page to find stuff, I used the search function on their site and put in Missoni. It looks like some items still came up that were in stock. I really wanted the shower curtain and when I couldn't find it yesterday, gave up thinking they removed it from the site. Lo and behold when I searched it came up and was in stock. I was able to buy some stuff right now and my order went through and I received confirmation. It might be worth a try. I ordered the girls gloves (small hands) to see if they would fit me. If not I will wind up returning it to the store.


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I'm certain lots of this stuff will be returned and found on clearance in the months to come.


 Yep, yep.....that's why I say Just wait. 

I definitely wouldn't get it off of ebay.


----------



## ashleyjena

So I called a bunch of stores today. One was EXTREMELY rude to me, as if she was the end-all of knowledge about this line. She told me that it ABSOLUTELY was not supposed to go out until YESTERDAY (Wednesday) and when I told her it was Tuesday she LAUGHED AT ME and said I was mistaken or that other stores had made mistakes. Then told me that there was a company-wide notice that there would be NO store restock (she proceeded to read it to me, in a nasty tone). Oh, and I would expect this if I had an attitude, but I began perfectly nice, and I was even just saying "Oh, I thought it went out Tuesday", not nasty at all. But all I got was negative attitude in return. That Target store has lost my business.

Then I called a second one, where an EXTREMELY nice woman gave me the whole lowdown... That clothing would not be restocked at all, but most/all homegoods would be, and to check back on the weekend


----------



## NCC1701D

coronita said:


> I'm not a Greg Kelly stalker (LOVE HIM), but he isn't married. Rosanna always busts him for being single. Sorry, back to the thread .... LOL



Ah, thanks. The other half and I aren't married yet, so maybe I can become a GK stalker! 

With all the talk of restocking I'm wondering if it would be worth it to go back to Target tomorrow morning. I am so sick of going to Target!


----------



## La Comtesse

^^LOL--at the rude CS at Target.  I always find that the rudest people are usually the most ignorant and misinformed.  I think that it is all this misinformation that is making people that spent a lot of effort placing online orders crazy.  If I hadn't put so much effort into ordering I wouldn't be as dissapointed in the way  they handled this.  (referring to ashleyjena's post)


----------



## jeh3v

Does anyone have a picture of one of the throws? I'm contemplating a very stalker-like search if I like it. Also, reviews on the quality?


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> my orders can now be seen in my account overview , every item is on the list, nothing is cancelled
> I had still the possibility to cancel 2 items out of 16 items (only for the 2 items changes could be done) so I cancelled the laptop sleeve
> because my friend got one in the store for me..........as a back-up , since I was not sure if target will fill my order and ship


 
Thanks for the update-lol.  I have a few orders that I can't cancel any item in them, but I have delay notices (emailed) on 99% of the items in the order.  All the clothing items are delayed according to the email (and the throws and bathmat).  Don't know if that means I'm getting just a candle or not. 

Guess, I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ashleyjena

Also, I got this skirt: http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...t-Multicolor-Zigzag-Stripe-Print/-/A-13474643 and I cannot figure out what top to wear with it for the life of me! I have dark brown tights to wear with it, but I don't want to wear a dark brown top, for fear it will look like a unitard underneath  but what color? I'm terrible at putting together outfits haha


----------



## La Comtesse

^^What about trying to match one of the other colors in the skirt?  Beige, or yellow?  Or just wear white.


----------



## NCC1701D

jeh3v said:


> Does anyone have a picture of one of the throws? I'm contemplating a very stalker-like search if I like it. Also, reviews on the quality?



I don't have a picture because I'm at work, but if you look on eBay, several sellers have unwrapped it and photographed it. The quality is wonderful. The chevron pattern is printed, not yarn dyed, but it is fully reversible, two layers of a very soft chenille with a poly-fill lining, and the throw is quilted in a chevron pattern that lines up pretty well with the print. It is super soft and warm. I have the purple one and it reverses to black and white chevrons. The other one reverses to light blue and white.


----------



## NCC1701D

ashleyjena said:


> Also, I got this skirt: http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...t-Multicolor-Zigzag-Stripe-Print/-/A-13474643 and I cannot figure out what top to wear with it for the life of me! I have dark brown tights to wear with it, but I don't want to wear a dark brown top, for fear it will look like a unitard underneath  but what color? I'm terrible at putting together outfits haha



There are so many colors in that skirt, you could pull out any one of them, blue, coral, brick, tan. Or wear it with a contrasting color if you want to be less matchy. Or wear your brown top but with black tights.


----------



## floral_kitty

ashleyjena said:


> Also, I got this skirt: http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...t-Multicolor-Zigzag-Stripe-Print/-/A-13474643 and I cannot figure out what top to wear with it for the life of me! I have dark brown tights to wear with it, but I don't want to wear a dark brown top, for fear it will look like a unitard underneath  but what color? I'm terrible at putting together outfits haha



What about chambray or denim? That would be a fun combo with brown tights and some wedges...?


----------



## susa

La Comtesse said:


> Thanks for the update-lol.  I have a few orders that I can't cancel any item in them, but I have delay notices (emailed) on 99% of the items in the order.  All the clothing items are delayed according to the email (and the throws and bathmat).  Don't know if that means I'm getting just a candle or not.
> 
> Guess, I'll have to wait and see.



only my first order is delayed (margheritas Favorites, b/w zigzag coat, black cardi), the second order is in time and not delayed
all the items can be seen and it really look like they will be shipped



hope i am right


----------



## Mia Bella

roussel said:


> I'm thinking of putting rubber soles on my flats because I agree the soles look cheaply made and will not last long



Do you mean a stick-on rubber sole? Or are you going to a cobbler? 
I want to make these flats last as long as possible, they're so darn cute!


----------



## roussel

I think go to a cobbler.


----------



## Pursepushin

Don't feel foolish. Want to hear the stupid thing I did? Yep, this is what happens when your head is on backwards in a frenzy. I bought at Target the blue sweater that goes with the maxi dress. I didn't realize it went with that dress, because there were no dresses in the store. I thought it went with another dress, so bought the short dress sitting next to it. Well hell, they're both blues. Anyway, after sulking and stalking the dress on evilbay and buying it, I thought OK, now I'll find the matching sweater (and bought it at 2X the price) and then realized I ALREADY HAD IT! What an idiot I am!! I'll make a gift of it (it's an XS from the bay) to my hair stylist who got to Target too late to get herself anything. That will be my good deed of the whole year. What a dumbo, I am.




La Comtesse said:


> I don't know, I'll have to ask DH.  Most of his shows bore me to death so I leave the room-lol.
> 
> I feel like a fool for the way I orderd.  I ordered very small quatities of the clothing I wanted the most first at 5am --they are all "delayed"--I got the email.  My entire orders minus maybe one item are "delayed."  Since I was up all night waiting to order so I'd get those pieces, I know my order had to be among the first. (I was able to place about three orders of just a few items each before the first crash).  I could have ordered a lot of other items at that time that were less popular but held off because I didn't want to order so much.  Now I wish I had ordered more because it looks like I probably won't be receiving ANY of my clothing orders.


----------



## Pursepushin

I agree. Don't spray anything on the heels without checking with your shoe professional, otherwise the results could be disasterous.




roussel said:


> I think go to a cobbler.


----------



## Pursepushin

Yes, have them soled by a pro. They do it all the time. I have my CLs done that way so the red stays on the soles. I answered above about the heels and the suede. Have a pro look at them and nobody apply anything to protect the color transfer before checking to see what will happen or you could ruin your shoes.




Mia Bella said:


> Do you mean a stick-on rubber sole? Or are you going to a cobbler?
> I want to make these flats last as long as possible, they're so darn cute!


----------



## Mia Bella

Pursepushin said:


> Yes, have them soled by a pro. They do it all the time. I have my CLs done that way so the red stays on the soles. I answered above about the heels and the suede. Have a pro look at them and nobody apply anything to protect the color transfer before checking to see what will happen or you could ruin your shoes.



Cool, thanks for the info! You're a doll.


----------



## jennylovexo

beatlefanmom said:


> This is the sign I saw on the display today. (Why was I there? To return a portable hard drive that my daughter didn't use...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So- it will be interesting to see if anything else shows up.  They did move all the clothing to the front of the store, but I did manage to find two rose hand towels in the towel section, so I guess I will be able to decorate my bath.



I just saw that same sign in two different targets.   Also saw a segment on the news that said Target will not restock Missoni.  I cannot believe it's true!!!


----------



## floral_kitty

Pursepushin said:


> Don't feel foolish. Want to hear the stupid thing I did? Yep, this is what happens when your head is on backwards in a frenzy. I bought at Target the blue sweater that goes with the maxi dress. I didn't realize it went with that dress, because there were no dresses in the store. I thought it went with another dress, so bought the short dress sitting next to it. Well hell, they're both blues. Anyway, after sulking and stalking the dress on evilbay and buying it, I thought OK, now I'll find the matching sweater (and bought it at 2X the price) and then realized I ALREADY HAD IT! What an idiot I am!! I'll make a gift of it (it's an XS from the bay) to my hair stylist who got to Target too late to get herself anything. That will be my good deed of the whole year. What a dumbo, I am.



Oh that is a great story. Sounds like something I'd do!!


----------



## pointie

DARN TARGET!!!  all but two of my items are now "delayed" another 3-5 days!:censor:


----------



## chuggie

Well, like some other people, I just got my "shipment delayed" email. The new date is 9/23/11. We'll see what happens.


----------



## La Comtesse

Pursepushin said:


> Don't feel foolish. Want to hear the stupid thing I did? Yep, this is what happens when your head is on backwards in a frenzy. I bought at Target the blue sweater that goes with the maxi dress. I didn't realize it went with that dress, because there were no dresses in the store. I thought it went with another dress, so bought the short dress sitting next to it. Well hell, they're both blues. Anyway, after sulking and stalking the dress on evilbay and buying it, I thought OK, now I'll find the matching sweater (and bought it at 2X the price) and then realized I ALREADY HAD IT! What an idiot I am!! I'll make a gift of it (it's an XS from the bay) to my hair stylist who got to Target too late to get herself anything. That will be my good deed of the whole year. What a dumbo, I am.


 
  Thanks, you made me feel better.   Sorry to hear you paid for the higher-priced sweater but it's very nice that you're giving it to someone who missed out.  (That is one of my delayed/cancelled items btw along with the matching dress).  I'm still hoping it ships but I'll have to wait and see.  You shouldn't feel bad either.  I swear this line and all the hype and misinformation that has come with it IS making people who are normally rational and calm completely crazy!  

Also I keep reading about a black and blue sweater.  I thought the dress and matching sweater were navy and a lighter blue.  Are they?  I also saw people taking about a bedspread.  Did they have one or only the duvet cover set?

My relative who went to the stores on the 13th ended up having to call Target CS (because her card was denied and there was no reason it should have been).  The CS rep told her that her orders hadn't gone through and she needed to reorder.  I spent all day trying to reorder for her between site crashes.  Now I'm thinking that nothing was wrong with her card (my guess now is it was their computers crashing not fraud suspicion).  She then spent 2 hours on the phone with different CS reps that saw some orders but not others.  They directed her to call somewhere else and she couldn't so I called for her.  That rep told me all the orders went through.  Needless to say by the end of the day, I was :weird:.  So, I can imagine this has driven quite a few people crazy-lol. There is just no way of knowing what will happen at this point. No one seems to know what is going on.  I guess my relative could end up with double orders of her size--unfortunately we're not the same size--or she could wind up with nothing.  We'll have to wait and see.

Then to have all the mess with order of processing, etc., I am sure some people are ready for a straight jacket. Even to get the orange laabel Missoni at these prices wouldn't be worth what people have gone through.

And did you see the youtube video of the Target employee who had to break up a fight that was about to get physical OVER A MISSONI PILLOW!  Insane.  I don't think I'll repeat this experience.  I enjoy a calm relaxing shopping environment.


----------



## Belladiva79

I called a few targets by my area to see if there will be any restocking. Turns out everyone said they wont be getting clothes like someone here had mentioned. Only home stuff and very limited quantities. Seems everyone in my area is looking for throws from what they tell me lol. Also i was reading that target implemented quantity control without even telling anyone. A few people ordered multiple of some items and their order got cancelled! Meanwhile, my orders still dont show up but Target sees it so I guess thats what counts! My delivery is delayed also... has anyone gotten their shipment at all?


----------



## NCC1701D

Belladiva79 said:


> Also i was reading that target implemented quantity control without even telling anyone. A few people ordered multiple of some items and their order got cancelled!



Their whole orders, or just the multiple items? My order still says "cancel an item" and I'm afraid it's lost. I did order multiples of the jersey bra (not to sell, but because I wanted a few) and now I'm wondering if the safest bet would be to cancel the extras and hope they fulfill the rest of my order. I'm starting to feel helpless at this point, I haven't gotten any communication from them after the initial acknowledgment email.


----------



## floral_kitty

^^^ Belladiva, I just read the little sign off line at the bottom of your post and almost wet my pants! "....She's awake!" I laugh!


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> only my first order is delayed (margheritas Favorites, b/w zigzag coat, black cardi), the second order is in time and not delayed
> all the items can be seen and it really look like they will be shipped
> 
> 
> 
> hope i am right


 

Good Luck, Susa.  Hope you get them soon. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## jennylovexo

Belladiva79 said:


> I called a few targets by my area to see if there will be any restocking. Turns out everyone said they wont be getting clothes like someone here had mentioned. Only home stuff and very limited quantities. Seems everyone in my area is looking for throws from what they tell me lol. Also i was reading that target implemented quantity control without even telling anyone. A few people ordered multiple of some items and their order got cancelled! Meanwhile, my orders still dont show up but Target sees it so I guess thats what counts! My delivery is delayed also... has anyone gotten their shipment at all?



Oooh, I wonder if it's true and they will get more home items.  From what the sign said and what I heard on the news it sounded like they aren't getting anything else at all.  It will be interesting to see.  

Wow, I can't believe they are limiting quantities online.  That's pretty crazy.

From my experience online target orders would always arrive very slowly so I can't even imagine how they are dealing with this rush.


----------



## kiki119

La Comtesse said:


> That's exactly what I noticed yesterday when trying to figure out if I would get anything. It seems that the orders are processing randomly. So if you ordered all the most popular items that you wanted the most first, they may have been processed behind others who placed their orders later. Absurd.
> 
> My DH said he was watching some news program in the AM and the anchor was talking about how he was sick of his wife complaining (ranting) about all her Missoni orders missing and cancelled from Target.


 
I called CS to follow up on my order this morning (my order was placed tuesday around 7:00am), and it was pending processing.. and she told me that she has processed it rigth away when Iwas on the phone... maybe worth a try to give it a call?


----------



## floral_kitty

Woo-hoo, just got confirmation that my flats and scarf will be shipped soon. Now if only I can speed along the other many many many items I ordered!


----------



## ashleyjena

Thanks for the advice! I'm gonna try some outfits tonight


----------



## La Comtesse

NCC1701D said:


> Their whole orders, or just the multiple items? My order still says "cancel an item" and I'm afraid it's lost. I did order multiples of the jersey bra (not to sell, but because I wanted a few) and now I'm wondering if the safest bet would be to cancel the extras and hope they fulfill the rest of my order. I'm starting to feel helpless at this point, I haven't gotten any communication from them after the initial acknowledgment email.


 
And the madness begins again...lol...yes, I heard this too.  

I read it on Facebook before I decided NOT to read the stuff there anymore because I think it's making everyone crazy.  Some woman was saying that she ordered 6 of the bath towels and she got a cancellation notice because of quantity restrictions later in the day.  If it's true, I guess they decided to implement this practice without telling anyone.  Great customer service Target (complete sarcasm).  

I don't know what will happen with my earlier orders (if they were processed later because of Target's random processing and complete lack of accurate info regarding this collection) where I ordered for me and a relative same item, three different sizes.  Also I ordered four bath towels for another relative (ironically I received a delay notice on that order for everything BUT the bath towels).  Is four too many?  Who  knows?  Don't even know if the item is in stock.  So I just decided to sit tight and wait and see.  Target is going to do whatever they like.  They don't seem to be too concerned about the insanity or really have any answers--other than that they have no stock coming in.  (BTW, really sad that Margharita Missoni is having to answer these questions via Twitter for Target--such poor CS on Target's management's part).  So, what can you do but sit and wait?

I guess you could call the Target CS number, but I really don't think those poor reps have much info on this.  In fact, it doesn't seem to me that management even knows what is going on, or really cares--except that they are selling this stuff.


----------



## shans44

just got email confirmation my throw shipped (the pillows I ordered in the same order are delayed) - other two orders of mostly clothes I got delay notices (of about a week)

note - I did regular, free shipping


----------



## NANI1972

Thinking of returning the flats and the matching scarf. Just don't think I love them enough to keep. There are shirts/sweaters from the collection I'd rather have, if I can find them....


----------



## floral_kitty

Just got another email confirmation that my first big order is shipping. Everything except the beanie, which I may return anyway! Yay. Holding breath for it to arrive.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Are the infinity scarves worth up to fifty bucks on eBay? I would like one' but the most I would pay is up to 50 (including shipping!).


----------



## La Comtesse

kiki119 said:


> I called CS to follow up on my order this morning (my order was placed tuesday around 7:00am), and it was pending processing.. and she told me that she has processed it rigth away when Iwas on the phone... maybe worth a try to give it a call?


 
Thanks.  

How did you know it was pending processing?  I've gotten delay notices on some of my orders already so I wonder if they were processed.  I bet Target's CS line is pretty busy if peopel are reading Facebook. 

But maybe I should give it a try.  Thanks again.


----------



## La Comtesse

Thanks for the info Shans44.

Floral_Kitty --that's great news!  Lucky you.


----------



## iluvmybags

at this point, I'd be happy with a delay notice or at least SOME type of correspondence from Target.  All I recd are my initial order confirmations, and nothing further.  The site finally displayed my order history yesterday for three of the four orders I placed -- the 4th does not show up unless I click on the link in the email.

All four orders say NOT YET SHIPPED -- strangely enough, two of the orders include the option to CANCEL AN ITEM, one order does not (according to the email confirmation, you only have 30 minutes to make changes to your order once it's been placed so I'm not sure why I have that option now) and why doesn't my 4th and final order show up in the history?

Any kind of communication would be appreciated at this point -- is my order delayed?  will it ship?  will it be canceled? just tell me something!!


----------



## NCC1701D

GingerSnap527 said:


> Are the infinity scarves worth up to fifty bucks on eBay? I would like one' but the most I would pay is up to 50 (including shipping!).



In my opinion, no. They are worth what Target was asking but no more. They are lightweight. The metallic one is silky and the multicolored one is a thin, cottony knit. $50 would almost buy you a real Missoni at a discount site.


----------



## NCC1701D

La Comtesse said:


> I guess you could call the Target CS number, but I really don't think those poor reps have much info on this.  In fact, it doesn't seem to me that management even knows what is going on, or really cares--except that they are selling this stuff.



Thanks, yeah, this is frustrating! And I tried calling but the wait time is really long, apparently. I gave up. The things I ordered aren't the super-in-demand items, so I've been picking them up one by one on eBay if I can get them for $5-10 more than the Target price. (Chicago tax is almost 10% so in most cases I haven't paid more than a few dollars over, and it saves me a trip to the store.) But even that's hit or miss since a lot of the eBay sellers are using stock images and you don't know if they have the item in hand or are also waiting on an order that may or may not be fulfilled. And I can't return the eBay stuff if I don't like it or it doesn't fit.

I'm sure eBay execs are loving this. The rest of us are pretty much screwed, even the resellers now that prices have come down to earth for the most part.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Thanks!


----------



## heartfelt

i just got a shipped notice for the b/w zig zag sweater coat. i ordered this when they released 'margherita's faves' on the mobile site before the online site went live. this was at 11pm PST on 9/12. i didn't receive an order confirmation, and i did get one of those delayed emails. so i guess there's hope! i'm crossing all my fingers and toes that my order with the bulk of the items i wanted ships. i ordered pre-site crash but never got an order confirmation. i did get an order delayed email and i have been afraid it would get canceled-- especially after reading the stuff on TargetStyle's facebook.


----------



## Enigma78

Does anyone know a target number i can call from outside usa? i can't get through using the 1-800 number.

Thanks


----------



## timberton21

Yay.  Just got word that my bike and throw are shipping.  I ordered at 6:27 am CST and used normal shipping speeds.  HTH!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Update:*  The items I ordered on the 13th with express shipping option, arrived yesterday, Perfect. (I didn't receive an email shipment notificatin until this morning). I ordered 2 items, received both of them 

*Update 2:* on another order placed for my sister (also with express shipping option).  Initially, I received a confirmation.  Later last night, I received a delay notice and the items will be sent out between the 16th and the 19th.  5 minutes ago, I received a notice that the items have shipped!!!  Even better, they are out for delivery today!!!  I also received another email, that refunded my express shipping costs! 

So, I'm updating to say *"have faith, girls" .  *I belive that Target's systems is so swamped that it's not updating properly.


----------



## *Jem*

So I got shipping notification for one of my items- the pencil case. My blue zig zag sweater still says item not shipped.


----------



## boxermomof2

I can't believe this....I just received my shipping notice. All the items I ordered shipped yesterday, including the pieced sweater dress.
 I would have bet money that is the one item I would not receive. 
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Sweater-Dress-Multicolor-Stripe-Print/-/A-13475303

I ordered a green & wine corduroy coat (may not keep both), open multi color zig zag cardigan, zig zag cardigan in pink,&  black/white blouse. All items showing shipped.


----------



## surlygirl

NANI1972 said:


> Thinking of returning the flats and the matching scarf. Just don't think I love them enough to keep. There are shirts/sweaters from the collection I'd rather have, if I can find them....



I'm feeling the same way about the flats. they're just so loosey goosey. I'm trying to style up some of the pieces to see what stays what goes.

and add me to the list of those who received the delayed shipping email. womp. womp.


----------



## heartfelt

heartfelt said:


> i just got a shipped notice for the b/w zig zag sweater coat. i ordered this when they released 'margherita's faves' on the mobile site before the online site went live. this was at 11pm PST on 9/12. i didn't receive an order confirmation, and i did get one of those delayed emails. so i guess there's hope! i'm crossing all my fingers and toes that my order with the bulk of the items i wanted ships. i ordered pre-site crash but never got an order confirmation. i did get an order delayed email and i have been afraid it would get canceled-- especially after reading the stuff on TargetStyle's facebook.



Updating this with another shipment confirmation for part of my second order! Part of the order shipped including an iPad and iPhone case, and 2 girls xl sweaters. The rest of my items were women's clothing, a scarf, rainboots, and a picture frame. It still says 'not yet shipped'. I'm still crossing all my fingers and toes that they don't get canceled!


----------



## bagsforme

Kansashalo said:


> I noticed a warning when I was going to purchase a few cups/plates on Tuesday so I didn't (I think it was called Prop 52 or something like that).



Really??  Was it for the plastic plates?  
I got a ceramic mug and ceramic plates but didn't see a warning.  I'll return if thats the case.  I don't want to drink my coffee in a lead painted cup.


----------



## ame

My first order (two sweaters) just got a shipping notice in my email. The second order (scarf) no shipping info yet, but still just the acknowledgement.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Yay! I just got an email saying that my gold Space Dye cardigan shipped! Hopefully the matching tank top will ship soon too. I ordered them separately.


----------



## La Comtesse

iluvmybags said:


> Any kind of communication would be appreciated at this point -- is my order delayed?  will it ship?  will it be canceled? just tell me something!!


 
Don't give up hope.  I really sympathize with all of you that were in the same boat as I was with what they went through to place orders.  But I think things may be looking up, as others have posted.  

UPDATE--I just received shipping notice on some of my delayed orders seconds ago.  They look like they are shipping separately but looks like I will get the throws, the bath towels (an order of 4 placed very early--around 5am--two for one relative, two for another--not all for one person), and the blue cardigan and dress.   I hope its true--lol--I'm still a bit wonky from the stress and sleep deprivation this line has caused.  If this is true I may need to cancel items I was told by the rep to reorder, so stock may become available for those who missed out.  I hope everyone who really wanted something for themselves in this line gets it.  It has been insane and I don't blame people for being mad, frustrated, and crazy.  

I think Target's management should have done a better job with managing this mayhem with the orders.  

I still can't tell you what order they are processing in because I don't know if this was my first order or not at this point.

But DC Cutie, I have a feeling that you are a sly, professional, black-belt shopper!


----------



## beatlefanmom

Hey- just want to add that I got an email that my items shipped.  Whodathunkit?  So- don't give up hope just yet.


----------



## floridagal23

I got shipping notifications for 3 of the 4 orders. My last order was later in the afternoon on the 13th. The first three were just after 6am. 

Two of the ups tracking numbers aren't up and going yet. Is anyone else having a problem? Kind of nervous now.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

La Comtesse said:


> I think Target's management should have done a better job with managing this mayhem with the orders.



I agree. I also wish they had some sort of system in place to prevent resellers from going into the stores and wiping out the entire stock.


----------



## Suzzeee

NCC1701D said:


> In my opinion, no. They are worth what Target was asking but no more. They are lightweight. The metallic one is silky and the multicolored one is a thin, cottony knit. $50 would almost buy you a real Missoni at a discount site.



Exactly!  Full price Missoni infinity scarves at $200 on NM.com - they have some gorgeous ones!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Just got home.  They had a decent amount of stuff left, but I went a little overboard on the vases so I will prob put them on the bay rather than running back to return.  I got a comforter set, the black with panel sweater dress, the colored zig zag sweater dress (which I had ordered on eBay so I will prob put it back on there in hopes of selling at the price I paid), the gold tank (i may sell because when i tried it on at home, it seemed itchy), the sports bra, vases to match the comforter, the thinner blanket, and I think that's it.  I saw the bike, and was surprised at how huge it seemed.  I am def too short for a big bike like that!  It sorta felt cheap too...


----------



## ame

floridagal23 said:


> I got shipping notifications for 3 of the 4 orders. My last order was later in the afternoon on the 13th. The first three were just after 6am.
> 
> Two of the ups tracking numbers aren't up and going yet. Is anyone else having a problem? Kind of nervous now.


That just means UPS hasn't shown up to pick them up yet


----------



## kiki119

La Comtesse said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How did you know it was pending processing? I've gotten delay notices on some of my orders already so I wonder if they were processed. I bet Target's CS line is pretty busy if peopel are reading Facebook.
> 
> But maybe I should give it a try. Thanks again.


 
Well I asked to call to see when is my order shipping as I paid for premium shipping which set to arrvied today (HA! that was a joke)
and she told me that it got sent to CS and yet waiting to process..

I called CS early in the morning (8am?) and only waited for 2 mins


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I agree!! Now the stores are saying that they not even receiving home items like they were saying yesterday!!! What liars!!


----------



## *want it all*

^ My store said they receive new shipments M, W, F, and Sat, and that she wouldn't be surprised if Missoni items trickled in.  She said I was welcome to call on any (and all) of those days to check inventory.

My local store just stocked the knit clutch and the umbrella.  Unfortunately, I missed the umbrella, but I did get the clutch.  

ETA: My online order has also been fulfilled.    Black/white Chanel-ish cardi and the long black/white zig zag jacquard sweater coat (I think Margherita listed both as amongst her faves).

I have one other order that I'm waiting on.  I think that one had the short sleeved black/white zig zag top and the green sweater w/pink accents.

*purseaddict***, I forgot to mention that you're looking very lovely w/your Missoni pieces.    Darn, I put back that blue mixed print chiffon front top w/the paneled sleeves.  Ugh.  I should've just kept it after seeing it on you.    I'm also very impressed you made that blue zig zag shift work in such a large size for your frame.  Ugh, now I wish I hadn't put back that medium B/W zig zag sweater tank dress.  ush:


----------



## ame

Just got my other order's shipping. I feel like I won some big prize!  Yay you paid regular price for your items!


----------



## pointie

I just spent 20 minutes on hold for CS.  When they finally answered, I asked them to elucidate exactly what was going on with the items in my order -- whether I was actually getting what I ordered or whether I could expect more cancellations.   I was told that my order was 'released', and that I could expect everything that had not already been cancelled, on the estimated delivery dates.  YAY. now I have to wait A WEEK.  I will go nuts.

AND... the black and white coat has shipped!!


----------



## cristalena56

I just asked at the targwt  by work and she said she doesnt know if they are going to get a shipment or not but they are supposed too. She said she doesnt know what though but possibky some of the jackets might be coming in. she said they didnt really get any home stuff, so that might be a possibility of what is supposed to be coming. She told me to check back next week. The other target I went to still says online limited availabiluty of the scarf I want. It told me that the targwt im at now is supposed to have a limited availability of anitger scarf but I didnt see it and the girl said she hasnt seen one..


----------



## qudz104

has this article been posted yet? apologies if it has: http://shine.yahoo.com/the-thread/t...t-haul.html;_ylt=Ar0JLRZhcV4J3.CEWY1Tm5ZabqU5

however, it doesnt change the fact that i still relly want that espresso set, the pink flats, a cardi and a dress from the collection, lol. i was going to go to my target today to check out the collection but it was raining so badly im holding off. hope theres still some stock tomorrow!


----------



## La Comtesse

iluvmybags said:


> at this point, I'd be happy with a delay notice or at least SOME type of correspondence from Target.  All I recd are my initial order confirmations, and nothing further.  The site finally displayed my order history yesterday for three of the four orders I placed -- the 4th does not show up unless I click on the link in the email.
> 
> All four orders say NOT YET SHIPPED -- strangely enough, two of the orders include the option to CANCEL AN ITEM, one order does not (according to the email confirmation, you only have 30 minutes to make changes to your order once it's been placed so I'm not sure why I have that option now) and why doesn't my 4th and final order show up in the history?
> !!


 
This sounds (roughly) like what my orders looked like this morning.  I am getting shipment notifications on some of my earlier orders.  Ironically, it looks like all the "delayed" items that were shipping first.  I have options to cancel in almost all of my orders.  It may be that the one that you are seeing with no option to cancel is in processing.  Whatever you do, don't read Facebook, it will throw you into a panic. 

And I have to edit my first update because after looking at the site, it looks like the blue maxidress has NOT shipped.  Also a pillow and duvet (for a relative) have not shipped. (All my orders were regular shipping also).  Their system is very confusing (to say the least).  I don't know if it was better with their old site?  But I hope so.  It does not look like the items I ordered are being processed in order, but it's hard to be sure.


----------



## susa

my "delayed" first order is shipped *gggg*
just got the shipment email 

feel so relieved


----------



## SBellefromSC

I have been stalking all three targets here. Of course they keep saying they aren't getting anything new in but I am hoping for some returns.

the blue hoodie cardigan, the girls cardigan hooded if not, the black panel dress, the blue dress, the brown cardigan long, the zigzag cardigan short.

but the two items I want the most I am sure I will never find.. espresso cups and a throw 

I have a few items that I think I am going to return because they just didn't work for me


----------



## La Comtesse

NCC1701D said:


> Thanks, yeah, this is frustrating! And I tried calling but the wait time is really long, apparently. I gave up. The things I ordered aren't the super-in-demand items, so I've been picking them up one by one on eBay if I can get them for $5-10 more than the Target price. (Chicago tax is almost 10% so in most cases I haven't paid more than a few dollars over, and it saves me a trip to the store.) But even that's hit or miss since a lot of the eBay sellers are using stock images and you don't know if they have the item in hand or are also waiting on an order that may or may not be fulfilled. And I can't return the eBay stuff if I don't like it or it doesn't fit.
> 
> I'm sure eBay execs are loving this. The rest of us are pretty much screwed, even the resellers now that prices have come down to earth for the most part.


 
Hope you are reading all the updates with shipping notices.  Try not to panic and don't read Facebook-lol.  It looks like my 4 towels are coming, so your multiple order may be alright.  It would just be nice if Target processed the orders IN THE ORDER THEY WERE RECEIVED.  I mean it would be like if you waited overnight at the store to be the first in line to get this stuff, and when the doors opened the manager said, "Oh, we have a new policy, we're going to start from the back of the line this time, you have to wait."    Can't imagine the person who waited overnight would be to pleased.

And to those who are looking for things in the store, I think the computer crash and the lack of info on orders (along with the frenzy created by all the advertising and hoarding resellers) made many people buy multiples to be sure they would get an item.  I can't imagine there won't be a lot of returns to stores as others have said.  So, don't give up hope yet.  You may get what you want in-store as online returns are made.


----------



## alouette

Update at my local Target:

Everything but some girls' clothing and toddlers' clothing is wiped...out.
The only thing left was a sad looking Missoni sign and a gaping hole where
once stood a hefty inventory of clothing.

Now I'm just waiting to see who will be wearing the same pieces as me whenever I'm out.
I have not even wanted to wear my purchases yet until this madness dies down.
So what do I do instead?  Wear my new Missoni non-Target tank top I just purchased yesterday, lol.


----------



## Belladiva79

Can anyone tell me where the target distribution center is? I also received a shipping confirmation so I was just trying to figure out when i should get it...


----------



## La Comtesse

qudz104 said:


> has this article been posted yet? apologies if it has: http://shine.yahoo.com/the-thread/t...t-haul.html;_ylt=Ar0JLRZhcV4J3.CEWY1Tm5ZabqU5
> 
> however, it doesnt change the fact that i still relly want that espresso set, the pink flats, a cardi and a dress from the collection, lol. i was going to go to my target today to check out the collection but it was raining so badly im holding off. hope theres still some stock tomorrow!


 
  I think I have a Missoni hangover that has lasted three days now.  And it wasn't even worth three carts full of orange label Missoni.  I will never "drink" like this again.





susa said:


> my "delayed" first order is shipped *gggg*
> just got the shipment email
> 
> feel so relieved


 
My delayed items shipped first too (except the maxidress).  I guess with Target "delayed" can mean on it's way.


----------



## ozmodiar

Belladiva79 said:


> Can anyone tell me where the target distribution center is? I also received a shipping confirmation so I was just trying to figure out when i should get it...



My Target shipments come from Minnesota.


----------



## La Comtesse

kiki119 said:


> Well I asked to call to see when is my order shipping as I paid for premium shipping which set to arrvied today (HA! that was a joke)
> and she told me that it got sent to CS and yet waiting to process..
> 
> I called CS early in the morning (8am?) and only waited for 2 mins


 
Thanks, that certainly sounds like there isn't much logic to the order they are processing things in.  People are probably still going nuts with this mayhem.


----------



## susa

i got another 2 shipment notes.........
target seems seperating the items , maybe they do not have big boxes to ship *lol*
so it will be at least 4 parcels i will receive, 4 items are still waiting to be shipped


----------



## NCC1701D

La Comtesse said:


> Hope you are reading all the updates with shipping notices.  Try not to panic and don't read Facebook-lol.



The posts about shipping notices are actually making me panic more! It seems that they just sent out a bunch of shipping notices, and I didn't get one. I guess I'll call Target and see if someone can push my order through.


----------



## DC-Cutie

La Comtesse said:


> But DC Cutie, I have a feeling that you are a sly, professional, black-belt shopper!



You know me well :ninja:


----------



## DC-Cutie

NCC1701D said:


> The posts about shipping notices are actually making me panic more! It seems that they just sent out a bunch of shipping notices, and I didn't get one. I guess I'll call Target and see if someone can push my order through.



Patience grasshopper


----------



## Kansashalo

bagsforme said:


> Really?? Was it for the plastic plates?
> I got a ceramic mug and ceramic plates but didn't see a warning. I'll return if thats the case. I don't want to drink my coffee in a lead painted cup.


 
It was on these cups.
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Chevron-Border-Mug-s-4/-/A-13439703

It has the warning listed below under 'other info' (bottom right corner).  It's called Prop 65 though lol (I said 52 earlier )


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok so my blue open cardigan shipped.  How does this fit DC I got a medium?


----------



## boxermomof2

NCC1701D said:


> The posts about shipping notices are actually making me panic more! It seems that they just sent out a bunch of shipping notices, and I didn't get one. I guess I'll call Target and see if someone can push my order through.



I wouldn't panic. Mine shipped yesterday and I didn't receive a notice until this afternoon.


----------



## susa

NCC1701D said:


> The posts about shipping notices are actually making me panic more! It seems that they just sent out a bunch of shipping notices, and I didn't get one. I guess I'll call Target and see if someone can push my order through.



don't panic, I really ordered very very early , and people ordered hours later got the shipping info earlier (from what I can figure out here)
i am pretty sure that you will get your shipping info soon


----------



## Miss Kris

LizzielovesCL said:


> I agree!! Now the stores are saying that they not even receiving home items like they were saying yesterday!!! What liars!!



The store I was at was taking down all signs, so I think it's a done deal.


----------



## Sol Ryan

So excited! Just got back from my Target and they had one throw! I couldn't find it when I was there Tuesday even though computer said it was in stock... Went today and it was there! 
Now if only my order would ship, then I would only have missed out on 3 of the scarves I wanted...


----------



## lil_peanut

I went back to my local store today and all they had left were a few pairs of shoes, none which would fit me, and a few vases. I got a large vase and a smaller vase, was going to get this weird black and white zig zag ceramic thing but decided I'd only be buying it because it was there. The shoes were cute, but I'm happy with the clothes I got the other day. 

It was so funny, the signs were still up in the clothing area but the clothing had all been replaced with Mossimo. Very shady.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^I think there will be lots of returns. the trick is getting them, I guess.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

cristalena56 said:


> I just asked at the targwt  by work and she said she doesnt know if they are going to get a shipment or not but they are supposed too. She said she doesnt know what though but possibky some of the jackets might be coming in. she said they didnt really get any home stuff, so that might be a possibility of what is supposed to be coming. She told me to check back next week. The other target I went to still says online limited availabiluty of the scarf I want. It told me that the targwt im at now is supposed to have a limited availability of anitger scarf but I didnt see it and the girl said she hasnt seen one..



Hey! What stores did you go to? I'm in phx as well and I've been busy with work so I had my mom pick up the bobby pins for me, ties for dh and some other small goodies (eye mask, hair accessories, makeup bags etc)...i really want the flats and a sweater  

Oh and I saw the normal scarfs yesterday at the 7th street and bell location!


----------



## icecreamom

Ok.. so, am I the only one who just got the first email with the confirmation and nothing else? I placed my order  on Tuesday around 1PM, got my email with the order # and today is Thursday and it still shows like it hasn't shipped, but I have yet to receive a delay/cancelation notice.


----------



## koshi13

Kansashalo said:


> It was on these cups.
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Chevron-Border-Mug-s-4/-/A-13439703
> 
> It has the warning listed below under 'other info' (bottom right corner). It's called Prop 65 though lol (I said 52 earlier )


 
Is anyone else concerned about this?  I checked some of the melamine platters/trays and cermanic platters and they all have this warning!  I don't think I will be keeping them anymore...so disappointing


----------



## Girly Evil

icecreamom said:


> Ok.. so, am I the only one who just got the first email with the confirmation and nothing else? I placed my order  on Tuesday around 1PM, got my email with the order # and today is Thursday and it still shows like it hasn't shipped, but I have yet to receive a delay/cancelation notice.



I placed my order at about the same time, and I just got two emails from Target, telling me my sweater jacket and tights have shipped. Hopefully, you'll get a shipping notice soon.


----------



## cristalena56

luvednotspoiled said:


> Hey! What stores did you go to? I'm in phx as well and I've been busy with work so I had my mom pick up the bobby pins for me, ties for dh and some other small goodies (eye mask, hair accessories, makeup bags etc)...i really want the flats and a sweater
> 
> Oh and I saw the normal scarfs yesterday at the 7th street and bell location!



Thats the target I goto and while there yesterday afternoon I didnt see any scarves. Checked today and no scarves  it said one of them was supposed to be in stock but I didnt find it  im on my way to the one by amc 30 because supposedly my scarf is there..


----------



## icecreamom

Girly Evil said:


> I placed my order at about the same time, and I just got two emails from Target, telling me my sweater jacket and tights have shipped. Hopefully, you'll get a shipping notice soon.



Ohh! Thank you, I should be getting mine sometimes today too. Congrats on yours


----------



## KittyKat65

I just phoned my local Target and was told by the Manager that they are not getting any more Missoni in at all.  They are taking down the signs and putting out other stock.

For the ladies with the delay notices..don't panic.  I once had a delay notice from Target on some CD boxes for a MONTH.  I had forgotten about them and then I got the e-mail saying they had shipped.  It can take a while, but hang in there.


----------



## timberton21

I just read the Target explanation of Prop 65 and it states for the stoneware:

Tableware
WARNING: Use of this tableware will expose you to lead, a chemical known to the State of California to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm. 

Painted or Decorated Glassware 
WARNING: The materials used as colored decorations on the exterior of this product contain lead, a chemical known to the State of California to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm.

I guess my newly acquired prep bowls won't be doing much prepping in the future and will be relegated to decorative purposes.  So sad.  




koshi13 said:


> Is anyone else concerned about this? I checked some of the melamine platters/trays and cermanic platters and they all have this warning! I don't think I will be keeping them anymore...so disappointing


----------



## bagshopr

My on-line order was for a cardigan (with brown trim) and a long scarf.  I didn't really want the scarf, but I had to spend $50 to get free shipping and the cardigan was $49.99.  Isn't that maddening?
I got an email this morning saying that the scarf would be delayed until the end of September.  I had been having doubts about my items anyway, so I decided to cancel the scarf.  But then that took away the free shipping for my cardigan.  
So I ended up canceling the whole order!


----------



## KittyKat65

koshi13 said:


> Is anyone else concerned about this?  I checked some of the melamine platters/trays and cermanic platters and they all have this warning!  I don't think I will be keeping them anymore...so disappointing


Yeah, I am taking back my melamine plates.  I have 4 of the floral ones."Would you like some formaldehyde with your canapes?"


----------



## KittyKat65

Oooh, I just got a shipping notice for the space dye shell to match the cardigan I got.


----------



## gingerfarm

Sol Ryan said:


> So excited! Just got back from my Target and they had one throw! I couldn't find it when I was there Tuesday even though computer said it was in stock... Went today and it was there!
> Now if only my order would ship, then I would only have missed out on 3 of the scarves I wanted...



Lucky!!!  I have given up all hope of finding a throw. I have taken 6 trips to 4 different Targets in the past 2 days have not managed to find ANY home goods.  Everyone in the Bay Area seem to be hunting down these Missoni pieces.


----------



## La Comtesse

icecreamom said:


> Ok.. so, am I the only one who just got the first email with the confirmation and nothing else? I placed my order  on Tuesday around 1PM, got my email with the order # and today is Thursday and it still shows like it hasn't shipped, but I have yet to receive a delay/cancelation notice.


 
I placed almost all of my orders before 6am EST and haven't received notices on many of them (most of my orders had only a few items in each as I was trying to be sure they'd be available).  One of the items that I have no notice on is the sweater coat (ordered for a relative).  I just received notice of a very few items shipping from orders placed before 6am--so they seem to be processing a little randomly.


----------



## bagsforme

qudz104 said:


> has this article been posted yet? apologies if it has: http://shine.yahoo.com/the-thread/t...t-haul.html;_ylt=Ar0JLRZhcV4J3.CEWY1Tm5ZabqU5
> 
> however, it doesnt change the fact that i still relly want that espresso set, the pink flats, a cardi and a dress from the collection, lol. i was going to go to my target today to check out the collection but it was raining so badly im holding off. hope theres still some stock tomorrow!



All of it is sooo true.  But I still got a few of the items.


----------



## daniela127

timberton21 said:


> Tableware
> WARNING: Use of this tableware will expose you to lead, a chemical known to the *State of California* to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm.
> 
> Painted or Decorated Glassware
> WARNING: The materials used as colored decorations on the exterior of this product contain lead, a chemical known to the *State of California* to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm.
> .



Luckily I live in NY...where apparently lead causes neither birth defects nor reproductive harm. 

I placed an order for my Missoni items along with an order for facewash.  My facewash is shipping today.  My Missoni items, not so much.


----------



## NCC1701D

timberton21 said:


> I just read the Target explanation of Prop 65 and it states for the stoneware:
> 
> Tableware
> WARNING: Use of this tableware will expose you to lead, a chemical known to the State of California to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm.
> 
> Painted or Decorated Glassware
> WARNING: The materials used as colored decorations on the exterior of this product contain lead, a chemical known to the State of California to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm.
> 
> I guess my newly acquired prep bowls won't be doing much prepping in the future and will be relegated to decorative purposes.  So sad.



These are new disclosures... it's not like manufacturers have changed how they make their goods, it's just that now they have to disclose it. So you are likely already using stuff in your kitchen that has lead and formaldehyde in it that you bought before this labeling law went into effect. Honestly it wouldn't stop me from buying or using this stuff, but I don't have young kids or anything. And I wouldn't store anything in it long term (just like you shouldn't store alcohol in lead crystal decanters).


----------



## Purseluvnmama

I have now received tracking #s for all of my "delayed" orders, but not for the one that was initially missing from my account.  It's now showing, though.  Relieved.  I truly hope that everyone who ordered will get their items at some point.  

I like the idea of putting rubber soles on the flats.  Anyone know an estimated price for a cobbler to do this?


----------



## bagsforme

Kansashalo said:


> It was on these cups.
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Chevron-Border-Mug-s-4/-/A-13439703
> 
> It has the warning listed below under 'other info' (bottom right corner).  It's called Prop 65 though lol (I said 52 earlier )



Damn it.  Thats the mug I got.  Guess I won't be drinking coffee out of it anymore.  

I looked through some of the other items and it looks like the ceramic plates, ceramic vases and picture frames all contain lead too.

How can they get away with selling this stuff?  

Wonder if I should return or use the plates/mugs for display.  I don't know, thats to much zig zag overload for decoration.  

I suppose the espresso set is lead paint too.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

bagsforme said:


> Damn it. Thats the mug I got. Guess I won't be drinking coffee out of it anymore.
> 
> I looked through some of the other items and it looks like the ceramic plates, ceramic vases and picture frames all contain lead too.
> 
> How can they get away with selling this stuff?
> 
> Wonder if I should return or use the plates/mugs for display. I don't know, thats to much zig zag overload for decoration.
> 
> I suppose the espresso set is lead paint too.


 
The suitcase does, too. And I am debating to keep mine or return it!


----------



## BabyDollChic

^ The laptop cases and carry-on luggage as well!  Isn't it okay as long as you wash your hands after touching them though (for luggage & cases)?


----------



## gingerfarm

Purseluvnmama said:


> I have now received tracking #s for all of my "delayed" orders, but not for the one that was initially missing from my account.  It's now showing, though.  Relieved.  I truly hope that everyone who ordered will get their items at some point.
> 
> I like the idea of putting rubber soles on the flats.  Anyone know an estimated price for a cobbler to do this?



The cobbler I go to do soles it for about $40...mmm...I just realized that it's more than the flats itself.  Anyone know of cheaper places?


----------



## NCC1701D

Purseluvnmama said:


> I like the idea of putting rubber soles on the flats.  Anyone know an estimated price for a cobbler to do this?



About $20 in my experience.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

gingerfarm said:


> The cobbler I go to do soles it for about $40...mmm...I just realized that it's more than the flats itself.  Anyone know of cheaper places?



Thanks for the info!  The price might be worth it if it triples the life of the shoe.  Other Target flats I have wear out pretty quickly.


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm pretty sure those Prop 65 warnings are fairly new and standard for most items -- Yoox has been adding the warning to it's listings for handbags for a while now, so I'm not sure how much weight you should put into the warnings on the Target housewares






http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC+JACOBS/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45161273RA/sts/sr_women80


----------



## gingerfarm

Purseluvnmama said:


> Thanks for the info!  The price might be worth it if it triples the life of the shoe.  Other Target flats I have wear out pretty quickly.



No problem.  If you like the shoes, it's definitely worth it.  One of those soles lasted my 3 years with a LOT of wear.


----------



## Sol Ryan

gingerfarm said:


> Lucky!!!  I have given up all hope of finding a throw. I have taken 6 trips to 4 different Targets in the past 2 days have not managed to find ANY home goods.  Everyone in the Bay Area seem to be hunting down these Missoni pieces.



Yeah... I live in a military town so I figured no one else would be interested... I was so shocked when I got there Tuesday night and almost everything was gone... Managed to snag a floppy hat, a long sweater, some shoes and and a tie... And figured everything else was a lost cause... 

Hopefully someone will return their extra ones when they don't sell on eBay  good luck!


----------



## tad863

Prop 65 has been around since the 80's and in my opinion is often overused by the state of California. Many of the items labeled as harmful have such miniscule amounts of the chemical in question as to be harmless if you licked the plate every day. But if it frightens anyone, please return those items...so that I can snatch them up! Could you return them in Texas, please?


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wore my cardi today to work...
www.i974.p





hotobucket.com


----------



## La Comtesse

NCC1701D said:


> These are new disclosures... it's not like manufacturers have changed how they make their goods, it's just that now they have to disclose it. So you are likely already using stuff in your kitchen that has lead and formaldehyde in it that you bought before this labeling law went into effect. Honestly it wouldn't stop me from buying or using this stuff, but I don't have young kids or anything. And I wouldn't store anything in it long term (just like you shouldn't store alcohol in lead crystal decanters).


 
The warnings did sound kind of scary but I know some of these "warnings" have gotten ridiculous after frivolous lawsuits that were filed and successful.  I remember being in California and reading signs that were almost laughable like "Warning:  if you insert this fork into your eye it may cause pain and blindness."  Not the exact warning, but you get the point.  Anyway, if these are on all the Missoni products mentioned (not just those going to California or maybe even NY--since they get a few "warnings" there too--lol) I'm just wondering if they are somehow different.  With recalls of imported products, I don't know about this.  But, of course, I do drink out of lead crystal glasses.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok so my blue open cardigan shipped.  How does this fit DC I got a medium?



It fits TTS, I'm usually a Medium in tops, so M is perfect..  I was a little worried that the sleeves would be too short, but they aren't!


----------



## roussel

alouette said:


> Update at my local Target:
> 
> Everything but some girls' clothing and toddlers' clothing is wiped...out.
> The only thing left was a sad looking Missoni sign and a gaping hole where
> once stood a hefty inventory of clothing.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting to see who will be wearing the same pieces as me whenever I'm out.
> I have not even wanted to wear my purchases yet until this madness dies down.
> So what do I do instead? Wear my new Missoni non-Target tank top I just purchased yesterday, lol.


 
I don't think you need to be worried about seeing someone wearing the same outfit because there were only about 10 items or less of one style from what I've seen, like there were only 2 size M of one sweater dress, etc.  So it is still kinda exclusive if you ask me.  I already wore 2 dresses since I can't wait


----------



## grace7

MrsTGreen said:


> Wore my cardi today to work...
> www.i974.p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotobucket.com



i love that sweater...looks really great on you!!


----------



## ScarceNot

> she got a cancellation notice because of quantity restrictions later in the day. 
> If it's true

Yes, they changed the website rule mid-day to one per. 
The rules changed halfway through the game.

> Many of the items labeled as harmful have such miniscule amounts of the 
> chemical in question as to be harmless if you licked the plate every day.

By what methods are you measuring the amounts?

The stuff is made in China. They don't have regulations on this kind of thing.
The world economy is hurting. Who is to say they aren't using more of these
chemicals as filler than they used to as a cost cutting measure?

I don't need a cheap version of an expensive product in my home bad enough
to possibly harm my family down the line.

The signage saying the products are gone are helpful. I haven't seen a lot of
"we're sorry, this was a mess and mishandled and we'll make it up to
our valued customers" from Target on this.


----------



## timberton21

I must not have noticed the Prop 65 warnings in the past.  Thanks so much for alleviating some of my fears.  Just to err on the side of caution, maybe I'll just avoid microwaving anything in my bowls (on the theory that if the bowls have lead and the microwave pumps out radiation, the two together will create a nuclear explosion or cause a mutation of some kind).  




iluvmybags said:


> I'm pretty sure those Prop 65 warnings are fairly new and standard for most items -- Yoox has been adding the warning to it's listings for handbags for a while now, so I'm not sure how much weight you should put into the warnings on the Target housewares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MARC+...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45161273RA/sts/sr_women80


----------



## misspurse

MrsTGreen said:


> Wore my cardi today to work...
> www.i974.p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotobucket.com



looks super cute on you!!


----------



## Miss Kris

timberton21 said:


> I just read the Target explanation of Prop 65 and it states for the stoneware:
> 
> Tableware
> WARNING: Use of this tableware will expose you to lead, a chemical known to the State of California to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm.
> 
> Painted or Decorated Glassware
> WARNING: The materials used as colored decorations on the exterior of this product contain lead, a chemical known to the State of California to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm.
> 
> I guess my newly acquired prep bowls won't be doing much prepping in the future and will be relegated to decorative purposes.  So sad.



I feel like it is prob a very, very, minimal amount but they have to say it to cover themselves.  I read it about the luggage and I'm really not concerned at all


----------



## Pursepushin

At least I have confirmation that my EVILBAY stuff is shipping. I tried to get the black jacket that goes to the long black skirt (that I ordered from Target, with ship date of 9/26), but got outbid at last minute. Oh well, there are others on evilbay, no doubt.


----------



## Miss Kris

NCC1701D said:


> These are new disclosures... it's not like manufacturers have changed how they make their goods, it's just that now they have to disclose it. So you are likely already using stuff in your kitchen that has lead and formaldehyde in it that you bought before this labeling law went into effect. Honestly it wouldn't stop me from buying or using this stuff, but I don't have young kids or anything. And I wouldn't store anything in it long term (just like you shouldn't store alcohol in lead crystal decanters).



This.  The air we breathe is far more dangerous IMO


----------



## Miss Kris

BabyDollChic said:


> ^ The laptop cases and carry-on luggage as well!  Isn't it okay as long as you wash your hands after touching them though (for luggage & cases)?



I feel like as long as you don't lick your hands violently after using the stuff, you will be fine.


----------



## saligator

My updates:

I placed 4 orders, 3 at 1PM EST, 1 at 4PM, EST on 9/14

Update

Order 1:  2 items

1 item delayed until 9/26 (M)
1 item not mentioned (L)

Order 2: 7 items

1 item (Toaster) is shipping, lol!
5 items delayed until 9/26
1 item (M) not mentioned


Order 3: 4 items

No status update


Order 4: 5 items

No status update.


----------



## renza

Miss Kris said:


> I feel like it is prob a very, very, minimal amount but they have to say it to cover themselves.  I read it about the luggage and I'm really not concerned at all


Yeah the Prop 65 lead warning is on TONS of stuff in California (their rules are strict, I guess). It's on all PVC items, electrical cords, etc. I don't worry about it for the most part.


----------



## Miss Kris

ScarceNot said:


> > she got a cancellation notice because of quantity restrictions later in the day.
> > If it's true
> 
> Yes, they changed the website rule mid-day to one per.
> The rules changed halfway through the game.
> 
> > Many of the items labeled as harmful have such miniscule amounts of the
> > chemical in question as to be harmless if you licked the plate every day.
> 
> By what methods are you measuring the amounts?
> 
> The stuff is made in China. They don't have regulations on this kind of thing.
> The world economy is hurting. Who is to say they aren't using more of these
> chemicals as filler than they used to as a cost cutting measure?
> 
> I don't need a cheap version of an expensive product in my home bad enough
> to possibly harm my family down the line.
> 
> The signage saying the products are gone are helpful. I haven't seen a lot of
> "we're sorry, this was a mess and mishandled and we'll make it up to
> our valued customers" from Target on this.



All I know is some of my finest crystal passed down from generations/that originated in Germany contains a boatload of lead.  I don't think this is anything new or earth shattering.  Is just because people are becoming ambulance chasers that these companies have to point out every little thing.  Jus like mcdonalds now has to put " caution hot" on all coffee cups since they got sued for NOT having it on the cup.  I'd venture to say we are at more risk breathing than drinking from a cup with lead paint.  Probably more at risk using lead pencils.


----------



## Miss Kris

renza said:


> Yeah the Prop 65 lead warning is on TONS of stuff in California (their rules are strict, I guess). It's on all PVC items, electrical cords, etc. I don't worry about it for the most part.



Or enough people sued in California!


----------



## *want it all*

timberton21 said:


> I must not have noticed the Prop 65 warnings in the past.  Thanks so much for alleviating some of my fears.  Just to err on the side of caution, maybe I'll just avoid microwaving anything in my bowls (on the theory that if the bowls have lead and the microwave pumps out radiation, the two together will create a nuclear explosion or cause a mutation of some kind).


None of the plates or bowls indicate that they're microwave safe (at least the ones I've bought).  They only say "dishwasher safe"...maybe your bowls are completely different from mine though.  I never got to see all the offerings at my Target.


----------



## bargainista

I need to get a life and stop reading this thread!! 
I am in Toronto and we dont' even have Target here. So me and my friend ordered stuff online to be shipped to an address I use in Niagara falls. I am anxiously awaiting shipping confirmation as I fear they are going to turn around and say they wont ship there!!  It was hellish the first day trying to get on the site. My friiend went on line at 6 am and did 2 orders (one for me and one for her)  Cause I was at work all day, I tried to look on line in the evening and ordered a few things but tried to cash out quickly for fear of being booted off the site. 
I have to thank the ladies on this site for the wonderful photos you have posted cause they really bring the items to life. And your pictures  make the items look so much better than they do on the website. I also have to curse you ladies cause you make the things look so good and we went on the website again the second day and tried ordering a few more things!!! I can't wait till the stuff is shipped (keeping fingers crossed) so I can drive off to Buffalo to pick up my stuff!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

So I think my haul is complete!  This coming from the girl who originally refused to buy anything!  Here it is:

-ottoman with the flower-ish print
-comforter set with the flowerish print at the bottom that fades to white
-purple and pink throw
-pink blanket
-black dress with panel
-zig zag sweater dress in multi color
- gloves and hat set
- 2 medium and one small vase 
- 21 inch colored luggage and matching carry on
- valet with flower print
- kids flats
- kids blue and brown zig zag skirt
- blue and brown print bra
- black and purple poncho
- brown and blue poncho
- blue and brown umbrella

This is the stuff I am keeping.  The rest I put on the bay since I don't feel like running back to the store across town to return.  I started everything either at or below face value though so I hope that is fair


----------



## gingerfarm

I wonder how many new customers Missoni got with their main line because of this whole Missoni for Target deal.  I bet some people are tempted to buy the 'real' stuff because they can't get their hands on the Target ones.


----------



## ScarceNot

Lead crystal isn't going to chip off into your food six months down the line.


----------



## Miss Kris

ScarceNot said:


> Lead crystal isn't going to chip off into your food six months down the line.



To each their own but you don't think that you have ever owned something with lead?  No one even noticed before this new warning


----------



## J.Toronto

Miss Kris said:


> This.  The air we breathe is far more dangerous IMO



+1.  Just because there is a warning label doesn't mean it's harmful to us. Lead occurs naturally in the environment. It's in our water, air, soil, everywhere.  I guess it's just California state law that possible traces of lead need to be documented. There's no law like this in Canada.

I wouldn't be too worried. It's all about the amount, not the actual presence of an element. There's arsenic leeching out of fluorescent lights and you don't see people panicking over that.


----------



## J.Toronto

bargainista said:


> I need to get a life and stop reading this thread!!
> I am in Toronto and we dont' even have Target here. So me and my friend ordered stuff online to be shipped to an address I use in Niagara falls. I am anxiously awaiting shipping confirmation as I fear they are going to turn around and say they wont ship there!!  It was hellish the first day trying to get on the site. My friiend went on line at 6 am and did 2 orders (one for me and one for her)  Cause I was at work all day, I tried to look on line in the evening and ordered a few things but tried to cash out quickly for fear of being booted off the site.
> I have to thank the ladies on this site for the wonderful photos you have posted cause they really bring the items to life. And your pictures  make the items look so much better than they do on the website. I also have to curse you ladies cause you make the things look so good and we went on the website again the second day and tried ordering a few more things!!! I can't wait till the stuff is shipped (keeping fingers crossed) so I can drive off to Buffalo to pick up my stuff!!!



wooooo! Finally some other Canadians who scored Missoni for Target!

*high five!*


----------



## MrsTGreen

grace7 said:


> i love that sweater...looks really great on you!!





misspurse said:


> looks super cute on you!!


----------



## roussel

Love that cardi MrsT!  Can't wait to get mine.  I'm gonna pair it with the dress Camilla Belle wore.  I should also get a life and stop looking at this thread.  It is so addicting!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Does anyone have the ballet flats w/elastic back? I'm debating on keeping mine. I just don't want to wear them a couple of times and they fall apart!! Are they going to stretch out over time?


----------



## timberton21

I should've been more precise.  I don't have the square bowls.  I have the stoneware nested bowls which are labeled as "microwave safe."  (And I didn't get them at Target either (sigh), I caved and bought them from a reseller).    



*want it all* said:


> None of the plates or bowls indicate that they're microwave safe (at least the ones I've bought). They only say "dishwasher safe"...maybe your bowls are completely different from mine though. I never got to see all the offerings at my Target.


----------



## Suzzeee

timberton21 said:


> I must not have noticed the Prop 65 warnings in the past.  Thanks so much for alleviating some of my fears.  Just to err on the side of caution, maybe I'll just avoid microwaving anything in my bowls (on the theory that if the bowls have lead and the microwave pumps out radiation, the two together will create a nuclear explosion or cause a mutation of some kind).


 
It's probably because you don't live in CA -- they're everywhere here - kinda crazy for sure.  They have signs in all of the dinnerware depts in the Targets here with the Prob 65 warnings - if you're in a Target store outside of CA you won't see these.  They probably didn't want to do custom labeling just for CA stores so that's why everyone is seeing them.


----------



## MrsTGreen

roussel said:


> Love that cardi MrsT!  Can't wait to get mine.  I'm gonna pair it with the dress Camilla Belle wore.  I should also get a life and stop looking at this thread.  It is so addicting!



Aww thanks I'm the same way about reading this thread!! After work today I went by two Targets but didn't find anything. I really want a silk scarf, tan/blue cardigan, and umbrella.


----------



## bargainista

J.Toronto said:


> wooooo! Finally some other Canadians who scored Missoni for Target!
> 
> *high five!*


 

Did you actually drive into the US or did you do the online thing?? My best friend has loved Missoni for over 30 years (I am not as young as the other youngin's here!!). It wasn't as important to me but once I saw the items, there was a ton of stuff I wanted. 

 So we have been planning for months on how we were going to order. I am just hoping all our items come through. If I see someone in the streets of Toronto rocking Missoni...I'll know it's you!!


----------



## grace7

i made more visits and all three targets i visited were pretty much sold out of everything...with only one or two items left in various categories!
i managed to buy a baby blanket and i love the blanket! i am always cold in the car and keep a scarf or blanket with me at all times. this little cutie is the perfect size for that. also bought two barrettes and two pair of shoes.  i had a couple of pair of flats in my size to choose from so i picked out the pattern with more black than green/purple across the toe.  i sized down to an 8.5 in both...i usually wear a 9 or 9.5. i think they are both comfy. pics coming up. (excuse my feet, i had on socks b/4 i took the pics and am actually kinda embarrassed...)

good news...i received shipping confirmations for two orders. my second order shipped yesterday...it was only for two items. then received the dreaded delay for my first order (which was a large order w/about 10 items) stating it would not be shipped until 09/26, but today i received a shipping confirmation for part of that first order. very excited and hopeful!!


----------



## melvel

Some positive news for those who got the shipment delayed email: i got one for my first order, moving the shipping date from 9/16 to 9/26. Now I got the shipping notice for that order, and when I clicked on the USPS link it says that the item is already near my place and will likely arrive tomorrow, which is 9/16.

Did anyone get the cosmetic pouch? How's the material?


----------



## Belladiva79

Was the black and white sweater coat an online exclusive??


----------



## cristalena56

in the go back cart i did find a pair of the purple gloves and knit scarf. i bought both. The lady said she saw the floral scarf i came in to ask about yesterday but hadnt seen it since. I had came into the store yesterday too..  but there was no one around to ask about it. The  fitting room lady old me that they were old yesterday they werent getting anymore but she says some stuff might be in their shipment tom, but who knows. So both stores i asked they are iffy if they are getting anything. I also found a pair of rain boots that wasnt there yesterday, but they were too big and it looked like at the bottom of one of the shoes before you get to the sole pink was painted on it?? They looked like they had been tried on outside too.. I didnt get them. I thought the little girl rain boots were cuter..

i jus went to the target website and is showing that stuff is in stock not limited availability at both targets i was at.. yet i didnt see any of this stuff. I happened to click on the floral plates, and checked with the in store thing..


----------



## Suzie

My order still says, not shipped, it is making me nervous.


----------



## J.Toronto

bargainista said:


> Did you actually drive into the US or did you do the online thing?? My best friend has loved Missoni for over 30 years (I am not as young as the other youngin's here!!). It wasn't as important to me but once I saw the items, there was a ton of stuff I wanted.
> 
> So we have been planning for months on how we were going to order. I am just hoping all our items come through. If I see someone in the streets of Toronto rocking Missoni...I'll know it's you!!



It was a great Target collection! I purchased everything online and it's getting shipped to a friend in Seattle. If everything gets delivered on time, I should have it in my hands by the beginning of October. Excited!

I mainly bought housewares, but I will be the one rocking the black and white sweater coat on the streets of TO. I've already planned my first outfit!


----------



## cristalena56

i wish the scarf was in the same think material as the knit skirt :/

 i see a particular target that is supposed to have some stuff.. i wish it was nearby though.. grrr lol


----------



## kiki119

... both my orders are placed before the crash..
one at 6:45am... one at 7:00AM... 2nd with premium shipping... still no shipping confirmation.. WTF :censor:

I just want my bike really...


----------



## cristalena56

im bored... so figuring out what they have left on the site. i have a whole list..

awww i think someone might have returned the dress i wanted to the target i was just at..


----------



## Belladiva79

^^ I placed an order before the crash and i didnt get a confirmation yet either. its funny because that was the first order i placed and the order i placed hours later i got a confirmation for! 

Can anyone PM me if they see the black and white sweater coat anywhere?

http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Sweater-Coat-Black-White-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13565000

Thanks!


----------



## Suzzeee

cristalena56 said:


> im bored... so figuring out what they have left on the site. i have a whole list..



There's not much left at all online!  Entire categories are gone!   I checked out my store when I ran out for lunch to see if by some luck someone had returned something and it's almost all gone - just a few clothing items, some kids clothes, a few pairs of shoes/rainboots and a few of the hair ornaments is all I saw.  Spoke with guy in CS who said he'd be the one that got notified if they were getting more merchandise - he said he hadn't heard yet on whether they would or not but to keep checking back -- at least he was super nice about it.


----------



## cristalena56

Suzzeee said:


> There's not much left at all online!  Entire categories are gone!   I checked out my store when I ran out for lunch to see if by some luck someone had returned something and it's almost all gone - just a few clothing items, some kids clothes, a few pairs of shoes/rainboots and a few of the hair ornaments is all I saw.  Spoke with guy in CS who said he'd be the one that got notified if they were getting more merchandise - he said he hadn't heard yet on whether they would or not but to keep checking back -- at least he was super nice about it.



i know, theres not really anything in the stores either.. i was just curious what was left online and then also checking to find things in the store..


----------



## chleann

If anyone is interested, I plan on returning a pair of women's flats in a size 9.5 and the brown men's sweater in size small tomorrow. This is in the Houston area, I will most likely go to the Westchase location after work (5pm-ish).


----------



## bargainista

J.Toronto said:


> It was a great Target collection! I purchased everything online and it's getting shipped to a friend in Seattle. If everything gets delivered on time, I should have it in my hands by the beginning of October. Excited!
> 
> I mainly bought housewares, but I will be the one rocking the black and white sweater coat on the streets of TO. I've already planned my first outfit!


 
OOH I love that coat. My friend got that one and  I bought the cotton jacket with multi colour print. 
I'm terrified about the sizing...I don't know how the clothes are going to fit. I ordered everything in a large just to be safe. I figure I can always get stuff tailored if it's too big but it's harder to do if the item is too small. 
I bought mostly clothes but my friend bought mostly housewares. 
Once our items get shipped I'm playing hookey from work and shuffling off to Buffalo!!


----------



## *want it all*

timberton21 said:


> I should've been more precise.  I don't have the square bowls.  I have the stoneware nested bowls which are labeled as "microwave safe."  (And I didn't get them at Target either (sigh), I caved and bought them from a reseller).


Oh, you missed them at your local Target, too, huh?  Bummer.    I hope you didn't pay too high of a mark-up w/the reseller.  

Ladies, this is a PSA for you all.  Make sure you check your receipts when you leave your Targets.  I had THREE SEPARATE issues with my ring-ups, and I didn't notice any of the mistakes until I left, so yes, I had to drive back to the individual ones to get them resolved accordingly!  

1.  Girls' skinny scarf was rung up twice...the weird thing was that there were _two _SKU tags attached to it.  One ID'd it as the purple multicolor, and the other ID'd it as the brown, orange multicolor.  

2.  My cardi was rung up twice.  

3.  The knit clutch had a cheaper price tag on the clutch itself than  what was rung up at the register.    The knit clutch's tag was  $20-something, whereas my receipt reflected $30-something.

For #1 and #2, it was a pain because I had to wait around at the guest services counter while they took my merchandise and receipt and reviewed the security footage.  While I understand why they would do so, it just took a while.


----------



## Miss Kris

grace7 said:


> i made more visits and all three targets i visited were pretty much sold out of everything...with only one or two items left in various categories!
> i managed to buy a baby blanket and i love the blanket! i am always cold in the car and keep a scarf or blanket with me at all times. this little cutie is the perfect size for that. also bought two barrettes and two pair of shoes.  i had a couple of pair of flats in my size to choose from so i picked out the pattern with more black than green/purple across the toe.  i sized down to an 8.5 in both...i usually wear a 9 or 9.5. i think they are both comfy. pics coming up. (excuse my feet, i had on socks b/4 i took the pics and am actually kinda embarrassed...)
> 
> good news...i received shipping confirmations for two orders. my second order shipped yesterday...it was only for two items. then received the dreaded delay for my first order (which was a large order w/about 10 items) stating it would not be shipped until 09/26, but today i received a shipping confirmation for part of that first order. very excited and hopeful!!



I love the baby blanket too!  SO soft and perfect size!  I got the throw to be my travel blanket originally, but this is going to be the travel blanket instead!


----------



## dreamofpompidou

bagshopr said:


> My on-line order was for a cardigan (with brown trim) and a long scarf. I didn't really want the scarf, but I had to spend $50 to get free shipping and the cardigan was $49.99. Isn't that maddening?
> I got an email this morning saying that the scarf would be delayed until the end of September. I had been having doubts about my items anyway, so I decided to cancel the scarf. But then that took away the free shipping for my cardigan.
> So I ended up canceling the whole order!


 
May I ask how you cancelled? I tried to do it online but I couldn't figure out anywhere where it said "Cancel" - I actually managed to find the cardigan I ordered for my DD in another store and I don't care about the makeup case too much (I also threw that in to qualify for free shipping). For whatever reason I created my account after placing the order and it doesn't show in the account but I can get a link via email to access it but on that page I don't see anywhere to cancel. I got the "your order has been delayed" email so I want to just cancel and not bother having to return it later...I really appreciate the help, I'm sure I'm totally missing something but their new website mystifies me...I kept trying to login with my amazon account to check out before I realized that wasn't an option anymore LOL


----------



## Miss Kris

cristalena56 said:


> in the go back cart i did find a pair of the purple gloves and knit scarf. i bought both. The lady said she saw the floral scarf i came in to ask about yesterday but hadnt seen it since. I had came into the store yesterday too..  but there was no one around to ask about it. The  fitting room lady old me that they were old yesterday they werent getting anymore but she says some stuff might be in their shipment tom, but who knows. So both stores i asked they are iffy if they are getting anything. I also found a pair of rain boots that wasnt there yesterday, but they were too big and it looked like at the bottom of one of the shoes before you get to the sole pink was painted on it?? They looked like they had been tried on outside too.. I didnt get them. I thought the little girl rain boots were cuter..
> 
> i jus went to the target website and is showing that stuff is in stock not limited availability at both targets i was at.. yet i didnt see any of this stuff. I happened to click on the floral plates, and checked with the in store thing..



They probably have them in the back or they were returns that weren't on the floor yet!


----------



## Kansashalo

So I finally went to Target and my local store either has restocked or people are starting to return things.  First, all items were located in their appropriate department, although the only accessory they has was the black hat (and of course the only thing I wanted from this collection was a scarf, hat, and gloves).  They had lots of girl clothing and shoes.  For women, they had a few cardis, bikini's, babydolls, ballet flats and a few shirts.  Moved on to housewares and they had one dinner plate of every pattern, lots of trays, bowls, and candles.  Most of them were storeware which doesn't have the warning on it, but the one tray I wanted was scratched up on the surface (must not have survived the madness of Tuesday).  They also had lots of cosmetic bags (all kinds and patterns) and hair barrettes too.

As I was about to walk off, I notice a king size comforter tucked there (I thought bedding was only sold online) so I grabbed it and home she came. 

So I think people are starting to return things so I would definitely check your local Target again this weekend.


----------



## smalls

Hi all...I had some comments in terms of sizing...
The morning of the release I added a bunch of women's dresses and sweaters to my cart and the site crashed before I could check out.  I decided to just go to a store and got there early so I got to try on most of the things I was looking at online.  I normally wear a xs in stuff and the dresses were huge on me in xs.  They looked very loose and unflattering.  There were other women in the dressing room and I could hear them say how boxy the dresses made them look and that they were just too loose.  I offered up all my xs dresses for one lady to try on, I am thinking she took size small to the dressing room.  The cardigan type sweaters fit me just fine in an xs though it was just the dresses that I thought ran big on me.  I ended up going to the kids department and getting kids dresses instead.  I was able to order the black white sweater jacket online.  I didn't see see it in the store so maybe it is just an online thing... I am actually glad I went to the store to try on things as I would have had to return at least half of my items due to fit...


----------



## Miss Kris

Kansashalo said:


> So I finally went to Target and my local store either has restocked or people are starting to return things.  First, all items were located in their appropriate department, although the only accessory they has was the black hat (and of course the only thing I wanted from this collection was a scarf, hat, and gloves).  They had lots of girl clothing and shoes.  For women, they had a few cardis, bikini's, babydolls, ballet flats and a few shirts.  Moved on to housewares and they had one dinner plate of every pattern, lots of trays, bowls, and candles.  Most of them were storeware which doesn't have the warning on it, but the one tray I wanted was scratched up on the surface (must not have survived the madness of Tuesday).  They also had lots of cosmetic bags (all kinds and patterns) and hair barrettes too.
> 
> As I was about to walk off, I notice a king size comforter tucked there (I thought bedding was only sold online) so I grabbed it and home she came.
> 
> So I think people are starting to return things so I would definitely check your local Target again this weekend.



Bish which comforter did you get?!  I got one today too!  I LOVE it!  It's such a cozy material and I am crazy picky about blankets and comforters


----------



## Miss Kris

smalls said:


> Hi all...I had some comments in terms of sizing...
> The morning of the release I added a bunch of women's dresses and sweaters to my cart and the site crashed before I could check out.  I decided to just go to a store and got there early so I got to try on most of the things I was looking at online.  I normally wear a xs in stuff and the dresses were huge on me in xs.  They looked very loose and unflattering.  There were other women in the dressing room and I could hear them say how boxy the dresses made them look and that they were just too loose.  I offered up all my xs dresses for one lady to try on, I am thinking she took size small to the dressing room.  The cardigan type sweaters fit me just fine in an xs though it was just the dresses that I thought ran big on me.  I ended up going to the kids department and getting kids dresses instead.  I was able to order the black white sweater jacket online.  I didn't see see it in the store so maybe it is just an online thing... I am actually glad I went to the store to try on things as I would have had to return at least half of my items due to fit...



Yep, I am usually a size small in dresses and the XS is what I got!


----------



## kristen9167

My husband just returned about $200 worth of stuff that I decided not to keep to our local Target. He said there was a woman lurking by the customer service counter who turned around and bought all of it without even checking to see what it was!


----------



## Kansashalo

Miss Kris said:


> Bish which comforter did you get?!  I got one today too!  I LOVE it!  It's such a cozy material and I am crazy picky about blankets and comforters



TeeHee I got the king sized floral comforter set

http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Large-Floral-Comforter-Set/-/A-13579604

It abstract enough to where I won't feel like I'm going to bed in a garden every night.


----------



## cristalena56

Kansashalo said:


> TeeHee I got the king sized floral comforter set
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Large-Floral-Comforter-Set/-/A-13579604
> 
> It abstract enough to where I won't feel like I'm going to bed in a garden every night.



nice!!!


----------



## J.Toronto

bargainista said:


> OOH I love that coat. My friend got that one and  I bought the cotton jacket with multi colour print.
> I'm terrified about the sizing...I don't know how the clothes are going to fit. I ordered everything in a large just to be safe. I figure I can always get stuff tailored if it's too big but it's harder to do if the item is too small.
> I bought mostly clothes but my friend bought mostly housewares.
> Once our items get shipped I'm playing hookey from work and shuffling off to Buffalo!!



Amazing! I considered the multi colour jacket too!

I'm also concerned about the sizing since returning ANYTHING would be a monstrous hassle. I have a shirt from the Liberty of London collaboration and I found that I had to go down a size. Hopefully the sweater coat won't be too small because i would be devastated!

What else did you ladies buy? I love knowing what people got their hands on!


----------



## J.Toronto

Miss Kris said:


> Yep, I am usually a size small in dresses and the XS is what I got!



Good to know, thanks Miss Kris!


----------



## nauticalstar

has anyone who was mistakenly charged shipping had any luck getting it taken off? I was on hold too long, so I sent in an email to customer service. But I'd like to find out if they'll take it off before it ships- I'll cancel the whole thing before I'll pay $30 to ship this stuff. hehe


----------



## stylefly

GAH! I just got an email saying "Your Order was Canceled". No explanation at all. Does anyone know what might have happened or how I can still get my stuff :cry:? I've never ordered from Target before as I'm in Canada, but I set the order up with a freight forwarder and was prepared to pay the premium...I just want my yummy sweaters! Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## bargainista

stylefly said:


> GAH! I just got an email saying "Your Order was Canceled". No explanation at all. Does anyone know what might have happened or how I can still get my stuff :cry:? I've never ordered from Target before as I'm in Canada, but I set the order up with a freight forwarder and was prepared to pay the premium...I just want my yummy sweaters! Did this happen to anyone else?


 
OH NO!! I too used a freight forwarder...or whatever it's called. It's a shipping wharehouse where I pay to have my items shipped. I haven't recieved any cancellations yet but.....now I am not going to sleep. 

Do you think your order was cancelled cause it was sent to a freight forwarder or for some other reason?


----------



## bargainista

J.Toronto said:


> Amazing! I considered the multi colour jacket too!
> 
> I'm also concerned about the sizing since returning ANYTHING would be a monstrous hassle. I have a shirt from the Liberty of London collaboration and I found that I had to go down a size. Hopefully the sweater coat won't be too small because i would be devastated!
> 
> What else did you ladies buy? I love knowing what people got their hands on!


 
I think we ended up putting in so many orders I lost track. Umbrellas, rain boots, platters, mugs, throws, pillows, um.....geez, I have to go back to my order history to remind myself. 
Now I am bummed by another post from a Canadian informed us that her order was cancelled.....eeks....I feel sick.


----------



## Miss Kris

Kansashalo said:


> TeeHee I got the king sized floral comforter set
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Large-Floral-Comforter-Set/-/A-13579604
> 
> It abstract enough to where I won't feel like I'm going to bed in a garden every night.



I saw that one today!  I love it!

I got this one in white (2nd one on the page). http://community.thenest.com/cs/ks/forums/thread/57969563.aspx


----------



## stylefly

bargainista said:


> OH NO!! I too used a freight forwarder...or whatever it's called. It's a shipping wharehouse where I pay to have my items shipped. I haven't recieved any cancellations yet but.....now I am not going to sleep.
> 
> Do you think your order was cancelled cause it was sent to a freight forwarder or for some other reason?


I honestly don't know- it would have been nice of them to let me know the reason in the email!
I don't see how whether we are using freight forwarders is any concern of theirs. I can't imagine it would be an issue...maybe Paypal screwed something up (which is how I paid). I am heartbroken! This was my birthday present to myself.
Ok- enough self-pity! I love reading this thread and seeing all of the yummy items everyone got!


----------



## bargainista

stylefly said:


> I honestly don't know- it would have been nice of them to let me know the reason in the email!
> I don't see how whether we are using freight forwarders is any concern of theirs. I can't imagine it would be an issue...maybe Paypal screwed something up (which is how I paid). I am heartbroken! This was my birthday present to myself.
> Ok- enough self-pity! I love reading this thread and seeing all of the yummy items everyone got!


 
Maybe you want to phone them and see if they can give you any reason?? Otherwise, go on line. I know it sounds crazy but I check back every now and then I can always manage to find 1 or 2 items that I swear were not there before (ugh, I just realized, maybe those items are showing up because of the cancelled orders of others (:


----------



## qudz104

kristen9167 said:


> My husband just returned about $200 worth of stuff that I decided not to keep to our local Target. He said there was a woman lurking by the customer service counter who turned around and bought all of it without even checking to see what it was!



off topic but my target never lets me rebuy after a return unless its been reshelved. once, i wanted to return and rebuy a set of PJS since i got them for 50% and they were now for 75% and the cs person flat out refused, saying that it had to be reshelved (sometime later that night) before it could be re bought.


----------



## bargainista

Miss Kris said:


> I saw that one today! I love it!
> 
> I got this one in white (2nd one on the page). http://community.thenest.com/cs/ks/forums/thread/57969563.aspx


 

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE that one. I debated getting it online...but in the end decided it didnt' fit the decor of my bedroom. Damn, I am really regretting it now!


----------



## scarletambience

I just received my first "Your order was cancelled" notification. Bummer! They were towels and a duvet. Oh well....


----------



## stylefly

Oh oh oh!!! All is saved . I just realized that the order number that was canceled was NOT my order number that I have the email confirmation for. I had clicked Submit on an order and got zipped to an error page right after followed by getting Woofed for the next few hours before placing my successful order, so I assumed it didn't go through as there was no order confirmation/ email/ history on their site for the one with the error. It looks like it made it into their system somehow and that's what they canceled. Yay! Back on track .
Also, I love how "getting woofed" is now part of the vernacular in this thread.


----------



## J.Toronto

stylefly said:


> GAH! I just got an email saying "Your Order was Canceled". No explanation at all. Does anyone know what might have happened or how I can still get my stuff :cry:? I've never ordered from Target before as I'm in Canada, but I set the order up with a freight forwarder and was prepared to pay the premium...I just want my yummy sweaters! Did this happen to anyone else?





bargainista said:


> OH NO!! I too used a freight forwarder...or whatever it's called. It's a shipping wharehouse where I pay to have my items shipped. I haven't recieved any cancellations yet but.....now I am not going to sleep.
> 
> Do you think your order was cancelled cause it was sent to a freight forwarder or for some other reason?



Stylefly, did your entire order get canceled or just an item? I feel horrible this happened to you! 

I read on the Targetstyle facebook page that they were cancelling some orders with large orders of one item (ex. 6 towels). Ridiculous I know but it happened to quite a few people.

I honestly don't think it matters you ladies used a shipping warehouse.  My friend has used one before with UPS and had no problems.


----------



## ame

My sweaters are mobile. No date of delivery yet. My scarf had a label created but hasn't moved yet. My package from my Lovely friend is set for delivery on sat! Throw is on the way woooot!


----------



## J.Toronto

stylefly said:


> Oh oh oh!!! All is saved . I just realized that the order number that was canceled was NOT my order number that I have the email confirmation for. I had clicked Submit on an order and got zipped to an error page right after followed by getting Woofed for the next few hours before placing my successful order, so I assumed it didn't go through as there was no order confirmation/ email/ history on their site for the one with the error. It looks like it made it into their system somehow and that's what they canceled. Yay! Back on track .
> Also, I love how "getting woofed" is now part of the vernacular in this thread.



Oh good.  Happy you figured it out.


----------



## J.Toronto

bargainista said:


> I think we ended up putting in so many orders I lost track. Umbrellas, rain boots, platters, mugs, throws, pillows, um.....geez, I have to go back to my order history to remind myself.
> Now I am bummed by another post from a Canadian informed us that her order was cancelled.....eeks....I feel sick.



Well if either you or your friend are willing to part with a throw, let me know. 

No worries if you want to keep it though.


----------



## ame

I'd rather be woofer than oh no'd


----------



## scarletambience

My friends and I have just received order cancellations - on all our orders. We placed our orders before the site went down. Sigh. All gone.


----------



## scarletambience

Oh and I only bought 1 item each for myself, so no multiple orders. Grr. Again, I have to have some perspective...I have my health! sanity! and more $$$. Lol.


----------



## Miss Kris

bargainista said:


> I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE that one. I debated getting it online...but in the end decided it didnt' fit the decor of my bedroom. Damn, I am really regretting it now!



I'm kind of changing up my decor to make it work!  It's so so comfy though!  I'm sure all of the comforters and duvets are!


----------



## bargainista

J.Toronto said:


> Well if either you or your friend are willing to part with a throw, let me know.
> 
> No worries if you want to keep it though.


 LOL, that was one of the "must haves" on our list so I doubt it but  if for some reason it's not our cup of tea, I will let you know. 

My friend thought she had ordered the coffee mugs (the 5 set in the metal stand) but somehow it seemed to have been left off the order !! We were heartbroken over that one.


----------



## Miss Kris

J.Toronto said:


> Stylefly, did your entire order get canceled or just an item? I feel horrible this happened to you!
> 
> I read on the Targetstyle facebook page that they were cancelling some orders with large orders of one item (ex. 6 towels). Ridiculous I know but it happened to quite a few people.
> 
> I honestly don't think it matters you ladies used a shipping warehouse.  My friend has used one before with UPS and had no problems.



I can see ordering 6 of the same dress, but don't many people buy multiples of the same towels regardless of brand?  I know I do!


----------



## bargainista

ame said:


> I'd rather be woofer than oh no'd


 

 Best quote of the day!!


----------



## bargainista

stylefly said:


> Oh oh oh!!! All is saved . I just realized that the order number that was canceled was NOT my order number that I have the email confirmation for. I had clicked Submit on an order and got zipped to an error page right after followed by getting Woofed for the next few hours before placing my successful order, so I assumed it didn't go through as there was no order confirmation/ email/ history on their site for the one with the error. It looks like it made it into their system somehow and that's what they canceled. Yay! Back on track .
> Also, I love how "getting woofed" is now part of the vernacular in this thread.


 God I just breathed a sigh of relief for you (and in my own selfish way, for myself!)


----------



## J.Toronto

Miss Kris said:


> I can see ordering 6 of the same dress, but don't many people buy multiples of the same towels regardless of brand?  I know I do!



Yes! Towels I would buy multiples of for sure. I was just giving an example. 6 pairs of the same rainboots, not so much


----------



## Suzie

I am so p***ed off, just got an email, your order is cancelled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTF, I had ordered 21 items, all for myself and all different items. I am so upset over this. I ordered before the site crashed. 

I am hold as I type. This is just so unfair.


----------



## bargainista

scarletambience said:


> Oh and I only bought 1 item each for myself, so no multiple orders. Grr. Again, I have to have some perspective...I have my health! sanity! and more $$$. Lol.


 I am sure you are heartbroken, I know I woudl be. But I admire your perspective. Absolutely true, health, love and happiness....can't be bought.


----------



## Miss Kris

I ordered an ottoman and still haven't received anything other than the order confirmation...


----------



## BabyDollChic

Oh wow, they're canceling orders left and right! I'm so sorry for all of you


----------



## J.Toronto

bargainista said:


> LOL, that was one of the "must haves" on our list so I doubt it but  if for some reason it's not our cup of tea, I will let you know.
> 
> My friend thought she had ordered the coffee mugs (the 5 set in the metal stand) but somehow it seemed to have been left off the order !! We were heartbroken over that one.



ok, no problem 

I was successful in the 5 mug set - it was my first ''must-have''! 

However, they are described as an espresso set, so I'm wondering how big they really are. I was hoping they are at least Cappuccino size but not sure anymore.

Can anyone comment on the set?


----------



## Miss Kris

J.Toronto said:


> Yes! Towels I would buy multiples of for sure. I was just giving an example. 6 pairs of the same rainboots, not so much



The funny thing is... really, do they care about stopping resellers at this point?  What is the point of cancelling large orders when there is already 30000+ items on eBay?  They should have thought about implementing the same rules in store that they are trying to do now if they cared about resellers


----------



## Suzie

^But my large order contained only mediums for me (including 2 scarves and 2 tights). They would only allow you to order 21 items yet they let re-sellers fill whole carts up in the store. It is so not fair! 
If I was a re-seller I would have made lots of orders of 21 items.


----------



## Suzie

Seeing everyone else's purchases made me so excited and now I am so


----------



## J.Toronto

Miss Kris said:


> The funny thing is... really, do they care about stopping resellers at this point?  What is the point of cancelling large orders when there is already 30000+ items on eBay?  They should have thought about implementing the same rules in store that they are trying to do now if they cared about resellers



oh I totally agree.  Limiting items now doesn't make a damn difference! 

And I just checked ebay, it's closer to 40000 now.


----------



## smalls

I am sorry for all the cancelled orders.  That is terrible.  I added things to my cart before the site crash but wasn't able to check out until about 3-4 hours after the initial crash when the site was back up Tuesday morning.  I got an order shipped email a few hours ago.  My order only had 3 items, one kids dress, one kids sweater, one adult sweater jacket.


----------



## pro_princess

Tonight I went into a TJ Maxx, not a particularly good or Runway store, and was so excited by the amazing knit sweaters, hats, scarves, gloves, etc they had that claimed to be made in Italy and France. They were beautiful, sophisticated, and looked great--much better than Missoni for Target in my opinion. I don't want to start a mass panic over this but go into another store and remind yourself why you love shopping and fashion and look for the goodies waiting for you!

Lexy


----------



## J.Toronto

I feel so terrible about these cancelled orders!

Target has caused everyone way too much anxiety.  I don't think it will go away until I'm gripping my Missoni items in my hands!!!


----------



## floridagal23

J.Toronto said:


> ok, no problem
> 
> I was successful in the 5 mug set - it was my first ''must-have''!
> 
> However, they are described as an espresso set, so I'm wondering how big they really are. I was hoping they are at least Cappuccino size but not sure anymore.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the set?



I haven't gotten mine yet but I saw somewhere that they held 7 ounces or so, which is enough for a cup of coffee.


----------



## novosibirsk

Black maxi skirt and some iPhone cases are available online now
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Pleated-Maxi-Skirt-Black/-/A-13475756
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Jagged-Case-for-iPhone-174-4-Black-White-ASD366/-/A-13554447


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ok so the heels are back, and in my hard-to-find size (curse having tiny feet!) The ladies who have them, what are they like?? Comfort, size, etc?


----------



## sammix3

smalls said:


> Hi all...I had some comments in terms of sizing...
> The morning of the release I added a bunch of women's dresses and sweaters to my cart and the site crashed before I could check out.  I decided to just go to a store and got there early so I got to try on most of the things I was looking at online.  I normally wear a xs in stuff and the dresses were huge on me in xs.  They looked very loose and unflattering.  There were other women in the dressing room and I could hear them say how boxy the dresses made them look and that they were just too loose.  I offered up all my xs dresses for one lady to try on, I am thinking she took size small to the dressing room.  The cardigan type sweaters fit me just fine in an xs though it was just the dresses that I thought ran big on me.  I ended up going to the kids department and getting kids dresses instead.  I was able to order the black white sweater jacket online.  I didn't see see it in the store so maybe it is just an online thing... I am actually glad I went to the store to try on things as I would have had to return at least half of my items due to fit...



I felt the same way... the only dress I got was the women's black and white zigzag one


----------



## Miss Kris

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ok so the heels are back, and in my hard-to-find size (curse having tiny feet!) The ladies who have them, what are they like?? Comfort, size, etc?



I saw them in the store today and they honestly looked cheap.  The dye was running as others mentioned, the wood heel looked fake, etc, so I passed


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Miss Kris said:


> I saw them in the store today and they honestly looked cheap.  The dye was running as others mentioned, the wood heel looked fake, etc, so I passed



Yeah I searched the thread for the reviews and I came across where the dye bleeds, ick. The grey, white and black stripes seem to merge together. Are they comfy though?


----------



## bargainista

J.Toronto said:


> ok, no problem
> 
> I was successful in the 5 mug set - it was my first ''must-have''!
> 
> However, they are described as an espresso set, so I'm wondering how big they really are. I was hoping they are at least Cappuccino size but not sure anymore.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the set?


 
Yes you are right they were described as an espresso set but if you look on You Tube there are some woman who have posted their "haul". In looking at the mugs...they are larger than I thought. I seem to recall the description saying they were something like 7 oz ??


----------



## cristalena56

i realized i got a girls scarf not a ladies...  im making a stop tom again at my local target and then going to check another one after work since my hubby picks me up from the one by the mall every friday so we can go do karaoke.. lol According to the website they might have some of the scarves i was looking for. ooo and you know what there is also a target by his work which is down the st from the karaoke place.. hmmmm.. lol

im determined to find me a floral scarf or the long skinny scarf... the towels were cute.. i almost wan one of those.. im hoping they do get housewares if they get a shipment... i want a clutch and the make up valet... i want to find something i actually wanted lol


----------



## smalls

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ok so the heels are back, and in my hard-to-find size (curse having tiny feet!) The ladies who have them, what are they like?? Comfort, size, etc?


 
I wear a size 5 generally in shoes and tried a sz 5.5 since it was the smallest size I saw.  I think they run TTS since they felt about half a size too big and not say as big as what a size 6 would be on me in other brands.  I didn't find them to be that comfy since I am used to mid heels and flats and these are a little too high for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pro_princess said:


> Tonight I went into a TJ Maxx, not a particularly good or Runway store, and was so excited by the amazing knit sweaters, hats, scarves, gloves, etc they had that claimed to be made in Italy and France. They were beautiful, sophisticated, and looked great--much better than Missoni for Target in my opinion. I don't want to start a mass panic over this but go into another store and remind yourself why you love shopping and fashion and look for the goodies waiting for you!
> 
> Lexy



Of course the quality is going to be different/better than the target collection.


----------



## Miss Kris

It says the kids rain boots are in stock, then when I click add to cart, the screen goes blank.  Annoying.


----------



## cristalena56

i made a list of everything i found in stock on the website lol though i think i missed putting the maxi skirt on the list so good thing someone posted it  i have no idea if stuff has now been bought since i made the list a little bit ago..


http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...t-Pajama-Shorts-Black-White-Pink/-/A-13428563
sz med
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Puffer-Jacket-Blue-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13479552
s-l
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Famiglia-Rectangle-Kit/-/A-13534019
http://www.target.com/p/Conair-Floral-Multi-Bundle-W-Scarf-Floral-3-Pack/-/A-13565105
http://www.target.com/p/Women-s-MISSONI-for-Target-174-Suede-Pumps-Black/-/A-13475811
5.5, 11, 12
http://www.target.com/p/Conair-Floral-Multi-Bundle-W-Bobby-Slides-Floral-3-Pack/-/A-13565102
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Passione-Cosmetic-Pencil-Case/-/A-13534023
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-2-Piece-Babydoll-Set-Purple-Multicolor/-/A-13461892
XS,L,XL
http://www.target.com/p/Girls-Missoni-for-Target-174-Stripe-Rain-Boots-Magenta/-/A-13508633
all sizes from the drop down menu
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...Stripe-Cami-Set-Black-White-Pink/-/A-13461899
all sizes
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...op-Black-White-Gray-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13475559
all sizes
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...e-Polo-Sweater-Multicolor-Stripe/-/A-13474863
s and xl
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Printed-Blouse-Black-White/-/A-13476415
xs, s, l, xl
http://www.target.com/p/Toddler-Gir...Rose-Print-Rain-Boots-Multicolor/-/A-13479029
all sizes
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Printed-Blouse-Multicolor/-/A-13475692
all sizes
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Leather-Case-for-iPad-174-2-Black-ASD363/-/A-13554448
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Chiffon-Sweater-Multicolor-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13475690
lg
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Drawstring-Knit-Pants-Blue-Herald/-/A-13474962
lg
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...m-Bottom-Multicolor-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13475148
all
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Tankini-Swim-Top-Multicolor-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13475628
all sizes
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Leather-Case-for-iPad-174-2-Brown-ASD364/-/A-13554449
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Jagged-Case-for-iPhone-174-4-Black-White-ASD366/-/A-13554447
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Women-s-Zigzag-Tights-Blue-Herald/-/A-13487406
sz med
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Floral-Blouse-Multicolor/-/A-13475755
all sizes
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-V-Neck-Sweater-Green/-/A-13474768
l and xl
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Balconette-Bra-Purple-Multicolor/-/A-13461908
38B and 38C
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...om-Black-White-Gray-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13475768
sz sm
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...on-Sweater-Blue-Multicolor-Print/-/A-13474439
m and l
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Col...iPhone-174-4-Multicolored-ASD366/-/A-13554446
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Card-Box-Passione/-/A-13403842
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...r-Shell-Black-White-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13475308
sz lg
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-1-Piece-Swimsuit-Multicolor-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13475197
xl
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174...-Reversible-Shower-Curtain-72x72/-/A-13379261
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For...-Girls-Sweater-Legging-Rose-Wine/-/A-13455959
2t/3t
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Trench-Coat-Purple/-/A-13478158
xs
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174...Via-Chevron-Shower-Curtain-72x72/-/A-13379262
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For...Girls-Printed-Trench-Coat-Purple/-/A-13402251
12m, 24m, 3t, 5t
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-5-Section-Organizer-Passione/-/A-13403796
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Poncho-Sweater-Purple/-/A-13481882
s(6-6), m(7-8), l(10-12)
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...-Print-Chemise-Purple-Multicolor/-/A-13436347
all sizes
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Legging-Purple/-/A-13488045
lg(10-12) and xl(14-16)
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Trapunto-Stitched-Hipster-Purple/-/A-13438826
sz med
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Cardigan-Multicolor/-/A-13488040
s(6-6x) and med(7-8)
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Sweater-Vest-Multicolor/-/A-13483592
xs-l
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Cardigan-Purple/-/A-13487761
sm and med
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For...g-Sleeve-Sweater-Tunic-Rose-Wine/-/A-13455961
18-24m and 4t/5t
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Crew-Neck-Sweater-Black-Purple/-/A-13482278
sm and med
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Fluid-Knit-Romper-Brown-Multicolor/-/A-13428054
sz lg and xl
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Fluid-Knit-Mesh-Bikini-Multicolor/-/A-13428476
sz xl
http://www.target.com/p/Tumbler-Missoni-Passione-Large/-/A-13596607
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Crew-Neck-Sweater-Multicolor/-/A-13482282
sm(6/6x) and med(7/8)
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Newborn-Girls-Sweater-Leggings-Rose-Wine/-/A-13455953
6-12m
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Legging-Brown/-/A-13488042
med(7/8) and lg(10/12)
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174...-Reversible-Shower-Curtain-72x72/-/A-13379260
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Gloves-Purple/-/A-13478017
s-xs and m-l
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Gloves-Beige/-/A-13478016
xs-s


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

smalls said:


> I wear a size 5 generally in shoes and tried a sz 5.5 since it was the smallest size I saw.  I think they run TTS since they felt about half a size too big and not say as big as what a size 6 would be on me in other brands.  I didn't find them to be that comfy since I am used to mid heels and flats and these are a little too high for me.



I wear a 5 as well although a 5.5 fits ok in some brands. But with these, I just deleted them from my cart, lol - first the bleeding dye and then the too-high-ness... Nah. 



Miss Kris said:


> It says the kids rain boots are in stock, then when I click add to cart, the screen goes blank.  Annoying.



The womens rubber boots are still out of stock, I wonder if women can wear the kids size, lol. I loved the womens rubber boots!


----------



## Litsa

Anyone find one of those orange vases??  I'm looking for one in the small or medium and couldn't find one anywhere around me.  Please let me know!


----------



## Beriloffun

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yeah I searched the thread for the reviews and I came across where the dye bleeds, ick. The grey, white and black stripes seem to merge together. Are they comfy though?



I have them and they are pretty comfy, just wore them around the house, but the sizing is weird. I feel like the size 8 is a bit snug and 8.5 was too big. I am also weary about the color fading. Plus the one I got ended up having a glue stain right by the toe box! So might return it


----------



## smalls

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I wear a 5 as well although a 5.5 fits ok in some brands. But with these, I just deleted them from my cart, lol - first the bleeding dye and then the too-high-ness... Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> The womens rubber boots are still out of stock, I wonder if women can wear the kids size, lol. I loved the womens rubber boots!


 
If you wear a size 5 like me then you can wear the kids boots.  I bought the zig zag ones in a kids size 3 and they fit perfect.  The smallest women's one I saw in store was a sz 6 and I knew it would be too big.  If you really like the pumps probably you could put a heel pad in the back and get away with it.  I just cannot comfortably wear high heels over 3" and these were about a 3 1/2" heel.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Litsa said:


> Anyone find one of those orange vases??  I'm looking for one in the small or medium and couldn't find one anywhere around me.  Please let me know!



I looked online for you, and yep they're all sold out. I might go to my local Target tomorrow, I'll let you know if I see any! 



Beriloffun said:


> I have them and they are pretty comfy, just wore them around the house, but the sizing is weird. I feel like the size 8 is a bit snug and 8.5 was too big. I am also weary about the color fading. Plus the one I got ended up having a glue stain right by the toe box! So might return it



Oh the sizing is iffy too, wow. And glue stains? Nah, not getting them for sure now. I'm $40 richer, lol.


----------



## J.Toronto

floridagal23 said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet but I saw somewhere that they held 7 ounces or so, which is enough for a cup of coffee.





bargainista said:


> Yes you are right they were described as an espresso set but if you look on You Tube there are some woman who have posted their "haul". In looking at the mugs...they are larger than I thought. I seem to recall the description saying they were something like 7 oz ??



Thank you, I'm so glad to hear it! 7oz is sufficient for tea!  Happpy!


----------



## Suzie

Have now been on hold with Target for 66 minutes!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Suzie said:


> Have now been on hold with Target for 66 minutes!!!



Over an hour?? Wow.


----------



## bfali

I'm really anxious to see modeling pics of this skirt!  I feel like it could end up looking cheap once it's on.  Did anyone get it and be willing to post pics?!



novosibirsk said:


> Black maxi skirt and some iPhone cases are available online now
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Pleated-Maxi-Skirt-Black/-/A-13475756
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Jagged-Case-for-iPhone-174-4-Black-White-ASD366/-/A-13554447


----------



## smalls

Litsa said:


> Anyone find one of those orange vases?? I'm looking for one in the small or medium and couldn't find one anywhere around me. Please let me know!


 
I bought a medium and large vase on Tuesday night at my local target, but odds are they have sold out by now. They are really pretty in person. Here is a pic I took to send my husband to get his opinion before buying them- they are all a little different... The picture mainly has the large ones and medium ones are the shelf above them.


----------



## Suzie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Over an hour?? Wow.


Don't know why I am bothering though, they just cancelled the order and it is not like it is going to re-instate the order.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

smalls said:


> If you wear a size 5 like me then you can wear the kids boots.  I bought the zig zag ones in a kids size 3 and they fit perfect.  The smallest women's one I saw in store was a sz 6 and I knew it would be too big.  If you really like the pumps probably you could put a heel pad in the back and get away with it.  I just cannot comfortably wear high heels over 3" and these were about a 3 1/2" heel.



I liked the womens rubber boots though, the colors were so much more vibrant! As for the pumps, what with the cheap look, the bleeding colors and the glue, nah. They also look more of a nearly 4" heel and not 3.5...


----------



## Beriloffun

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Oh the sizing is iffy too, wow. And glue stains? Nah, not getting them for sure now. I'm $40 richer, lol.



yeah, I'm definitly returning them bc all I will be able to think about is that glue spot! At least that can fund my cardigan purchase from ebay! I bought the little girls XL cardi  I feel like thats a nice even trade!


----------



## smalls

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I liked the womens rubber boots though, the colors were so much more vibrant! As for the pumps, what with the cheap look, the bleeding colors and the glue, nah. They also look more of a nearly 4" heel and not 3.5...


 
I agree- I like the colors so much more on the women's boots and they would have matched my wardrobe much better too.  With the kids boots I was just happy to find a pair of rainboots to fit my small feet...


----------



## Miss Curly

cristalena56 said:


> i realized i got a girls scarf not a ladies...  im making a stop tom again at my local target and then going to check another one after work since my hubby picks me up from the one by the mall every friday so we can go do karaoke.. lol According to the website they might have some of the scarves i was looking for. ooo and you know what there is also a target by his work which is down the st from the karaoke place.. hmmmm.. lol
> 
> im determined to find me a floral scarf or the long skinny scarf... the towels were cute.. i almost wan one of those.. im hoping they do get housewares if they get a shipment... i want a clutch and the make up valet... i want to find something i actually wanted lol



Be careful about depending on the website for correct inventory. I went to a couple of stores and the associates told me that because the merchandise moved so fast the numbers are not accurate. I would call first. I did a couple of times tonight and they definitely didn't have any of the items I was looking for in stock, even though the website said differently.


----------



## Suzie

OK, Target you win, 100 minutes on hold, you finally beat me and I hung up. I will never shop in your crummy store again if this is the way you treat customers!!


----------



## cristalena56

Miss Curly said:


> Be careful about depending on the website for correct inventory. I went to a couple of stores and the associates told me that because the merchandise moved so fast the numbers are not accurate. I would call first. I did a couple of times tonight and they definitely didn't have any of the items I was looking for in stock, even though the website said differently.



i found that some of the items listed as limited quantity were actually in the go back cart at the fitting room. i just wish my floral scarf had been in there  It had shown to be at this store for over 24 hours and the fitting room lady said she had seen it yesterday.


----------



## lulu212121

Suzie said:


> OK, Target you win, 100 minutes on hold, you finally beat me and I hung up. I will never shop in your crummy store again if this is the way you treat customers!!


 
This is getting worse! Many over at TargetStyle are complaining of cancelled orders! Many are complaining that these orders were cancelled after Customer Service closed for the night. They really should've addressed the public about this. 

I have one order with 3 items that has been "delayed" but not cancelled. I have not received the dreaded "cancelled" email. 

I just can't imagine doing any of my Christmas shopping with them this season. That is the one time of year additional stress is not needed.


----------



## ashleyjena

I went back to Target today, just in case. They had a couple of king sized comforters/duvet sets. I would have gotten one but I have a Liberty of London one from Target and I'm in love with it, so I don't want to change it up for this one.

They also had a ton of sleep masks? Like, they had at least 10-15. I didn't see those at all Tuesday or Wednesday when I went, I'm not sure if they forgot to put them out or they had a shipment.

Still had framed tiles, some other frames, and 2 shower curtains (I got the purple floral one before, so I wasn't interested this time).

I'm bummed I won't be able to go tomorrow at 8am due to work, but I am going to stop by in the evening since the madness has died down a bit, maybe if there is a shipment it won't be all gone.

There was the sign of death in the store, "no replenishment", but the woman at customer service told me that the sign was only for clothing, and there would be a few more shipments of accessories and home. She told me I could call in the morning to see if there was a shipment and she said she'd check on anything I was looking for. So helpful!!


----------



## authenticplease

koshi13 said:


> Is anyone else concerned about this? I checked some of the melamine platters/trays and cermanic platters and they all have this warning! I don't think I will be keeping them anymore...so disappointing [/QUOTE}\]
> 
> Oh no!  I avoided the items tagged with the warning but the mugs were not marked!  I just sent all of my old mugs to Goodwill and replaced them with my new Missoni mugs yesterday Why would they make them this way?  I would have gladly paid double for mugs without this issue


----------



## saligator

Lead paint warning vary by state. Its pretty much a terrible idea to get anything with lead in it near children (paint, dishes, etc...). It's a bit blurrier for adults, but why risk it? Even fine China has the warning, though, so you really do have to read the labels carefully.

My target melamine stuff is strictly used for things like the mail, keys, etc... More as sorting trays.


----------



## seattleista

J.Toronto said:


> ok, no problem
> 
> I was successful in the 5 mug set - it was my first ''must-have''!
> 
> However, they are described as an espresso set, so I'm wondering how big they really are. I was hoping they are at least Cappuccino size but not sure anymore.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the set?



The mugs are definitely not regular coffee size, they are mini-coffee or espresso size.  Here are some pics that may help anyone who is interested.


----------



## Enigma78

Am getting worried  now, 3 transactions i made online no updates yet, just called my card company in UK here and they says its been authorized, nothing from target though, and i still cant see the 1st order i made.

maybe i should just give up and try 'bay


----------



## kasumi168

My first online order was processed and 3 items have been shipped (the large rug, cube pouf and king duvet). For the rest of the order, i got the delayed shipment email (they were for clothing and cosmetic cases etc)

My 2 other orders haven't been processed as yet. 

I bought everything for myself, hubby, baby and home, so it's not like i'm reselling. I just love Missoni, and everything designer in Australia is expensive in comparison.

*Suzie*... i feel so sad for you. I was so happy when i got to place the orders that first night (in Aust)/early Morning US Time. I just hope i don't get any items cancelled.
Did you use Paypal or your CC when u paid? I used Paypal, and shipped it to a lovely mail forwarder.


----------



## xoxo1858

Tried to look back to get some info just got a delayed shipment email for sweaters I bought- does this mean I will be getting the items or will they be canceled...? Thanks for your help


----------



## studsnspikez

The Target on Main in Houston had a bunch of the floral towels in all sizes. I went in to look for a non Missoni rug which they didn't have.

I returned some items (the mini skirts in both colors, the robe, floppy hat in brown, the laptop cover in colore, and the space dyed polo dress) to the Target on Pearland Pkwy & the beltway just before closing.
I really liked the polo dress, but it was too big. 

I really couldn't justify buying more beach/ swimwear accessories so I returned the hat. I wouldn't be content without the entire set. More importantly, where/when would I actually use it? Of course, my bf suggested we go to the beach this weekend when I got home. I swear timing has never been his thing.


----------



## saligator

More updates:

I placed 4 orders, 3 at 1PM EST, 1 at 4PM, EST on 9/14

Update

Order 1:  2 items

1 item delayed until 9/26 (M)
1 item not mentioned (L)

Order 2: 7 items

1 item (Toaster) is shipping, lol!
5 items delayed until 9/26
1 item (M) not mentioned


Order 3: 4 items

*4 items delayed until 10/03*


Order 4: 5 items

No status update.


----------



## Suzzeee

The number of Ebay listings are dropping and I checked the completed listings and almost nothing is selling!  Yay - I hope that keeps up, the stores restock and the greedy resellers (not bashing the good ones here) have to return the goods so we can get what we've all been dreaming of!!


----------



## Suzie

kasumi168 said:


> My first online order was processed and 3 items have been shipped (the large rug, cube pouf and king duvet). For the rest of the order, i got the delayed shipment email (they were for clothing and cosmetic cases etc)
> 
> My 2 other orders haven't been processed as yet.
> 
> I bought everything for myself, hubby, baby and home, so it's not like i'm reselling. I just love Missoni, and everything designer in Australia is expensive in comparison.
> 
> *Suzie*... i feel so sad for you. I was so happy when i got to place the orders that first night (in Aust)/early Morning US Time. I just hope i don't get any items cancelled.
> Did you use Paypal or your CC when u paid? I used Paypal, and shipped it to a lovely mail forwarder.


 
Hi, Kasumi. I used my OZ CC but had them shipped to a lovely mail forwarder too. (well they weren't shipped!) If only I had used paypal, I did not realise you could. I guess I will have to go via ebay.


----------



## Suzie

Also, they just cancel 20 items of mine, where do they go?? They did not show back up on the website.


----------



## susa

I got an order delay for the remaining 4 items ( 2 scarfs, 2 tights) I had to confirm the delayed shipment date, I did
well, a moment after I thought that I cancel the 4 items, went again in my account on the cancellation page, and what do I see: 8 long & skinny scarves, 8 tights, 4 silk scarves and 8 laptop cases in my  list of unshipped orders !!!!!
I haven't ordered that amount , my bill increased 300 bugs 
I tried to cancel , but it was not possible
order ist delayed 18/10, lets see if and what they are delivering 

Suzie: did they give you any reason why the just cancelled your order ?  
Maybe you can try via facebook target style to find out !

it is so unfair !!!

edit: with my 2nd order i wanted to use paypal, it was a mess on the pp website, paypal suddenly did not accept my Amex (gold) which I use since ages with paypal,  so I paid my 2nd order again directly with Amex


----------



## Suzie

susa said:


> I got an order delay for the remaining 4 items ( 2 scarfs, 2 tights) I had to confirm the delayed shipment date, I did
> well, a moment after I thought that I cancel the 4 items, went again in my account on the cancellation page, and what do I see: 8 long & skinny scarves, 8 tights, 4 silk scarves and 8 laptop cases in my  list of unshipped orders !!!!!
> I haven't ordered that amount , my bill increased 300 bugs
> I tried to cancel , but it was not possible
> order ist delayed 18/10, lets see if and what they are delivering
> 
> Suzie: did they give you any reason why the just cancelled your order ?
> Maybe you can try via facebook target style to find out !
> 
> it is so unfair !!!
> 
> edit: with my 2nd order i wanted to use paypal, it was a mess on the pp website, paypal suddenly did not accept my Amex (gold) which I use since ages with paypal,  so I paid my 2nd order again directly with Amex


 
Hi susu, no it just says cancelled and then I go into my account and it also shows 2 x items and 1 item I ordered has it x 5???

I will go on Target facebook and have a look, thanks.


----------



## susa

how could target dare !!! just cancel  without any explanation !! At least a customer would like to know why, even if it doesn't make any change

if it is a credit card prob or another prob, they cud put the items on hold for a day to let you solve the prob
like this it sounds that they just cancel right and left, without any reason !


Which  shipping forward company do you use  ?


----------



## kasumi168

Sigh .. just got an email that my missoni homewares order is delayed until the end of oct, otherwise it will be automatically cancelled. i have a feeling not many will show up.
That was the same with my first order that contains the cosmetic cases

*Suzie* - i was hesitant with using my CC as i thought they might have probs with it, so when i say i could use Paypal, i did. I think that's why they prob cancelled your order as i've had this happen with other US sites


----------



## cbtg818

im thinking with the system problem people were able to order when items should have been sold out, that so many were buying the system couldnt update and crashed. I cant think of any other reason they would be cancelling bc any restocks that stores are getting should already have had their merchandise accounted for and they've said numerous times they arent restocking online. big fail on target and missoni, takes a bit of the glimmer out of the whole thing


----------



## Suzie

^But I, like a few other Aussies ordered well before the site crashed, it had only come on-line, it was around 7PM for us and around 5AM (not quite sure) for the people in the US. So there was no way that everything was gone as we were some of the first to order.
The bloke on the phone said that there were no issues with the CC card from OZ, yet he could basically tell me nothing or the reason it was cancelled, I kept saying hello, are you on the line? He would go, yes, I am here but wasn't really saying anything.

Susa, I use, an ex-Aussie, shopaholiques, she is based in NJ, it isn't a huge operation, just a lady earing a bit more $.


----------



## cbtg818

Suzie said:


> ^But I, like a few other Aussies ordered well before the site crashed, it had only come on-line, it was around 7PM for us and around 5AM (not quite sure) for the people in the US. So there was no way that everything was gone as we were some of the first to order.
> The bloke on the phone said that there were no issues with the CC card from OZ, yet he could basically tell me nothing or the reason it was cancelled, I kept saying hello, are you on the line? He would go, yes, I am here but wasn't really saying anything.
> 
> Susa, I use, an ex-Aussie, shopaholiques, she is based in NJ, it isn't a huge operation, just a lady earing a bit more $.


 
i heard stories from alot of people who think they were among the first orders and theirs got cancelled too, but if it wasnt a computer problem or stock problem idk what else it could have been


----------



## melvel

My order status:

First order (3:30 am of September 13) &#8211; I got an email on September 14 (around 9 am) saying that there will be a delay, from the original estimated delivery date of September 16 to the new estimated delivery date of September 26.  Yesterday (around 3 pm), I got an email saying that the item has been shipped, and is actually on the way.  This order is just for one item, the flats (from Margherita's Favorites, which was up online earlier than the rest).

Second order (7:30 am of September 13) &#8211; This appeared in my order history only on September 14.  Today, I got an email saying that it will be delayed (from September 19 to October 3).  I ordered two different cardigans, a silk scarf, two pairs of socks and an umbrella.

Third order (9:30 am of September 14) &#8211; This appeared in my order history only on September 15.  No emails received yet after the original acknowledgment email.  I ordered one sweater and a cosmetic pouch.

I hope the delay in my second order does not lead to a cancellation, as the bulk of the items I ordered are in that group.  Sigh.


----------



## ck21

Two packages arrived yesterday already!!  That was fast!!  Bedding will hopefully arrive today!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Did anyone get an email saying "We need you to approve a new estimated delivery date."?  When I click the link, it brought up all sorts of security warnings on my computer, so I didn't proceed.  I went directly to Target.com, and my backorder has the original dates.  I don't know what to do!


----------



## Suzie

ck21 said:


> Two packages arrived yesterday already!!  That was fast!!  Bedding will hopefully arrive today!!


 
Lucky you, at least someone got their order, plenty of us here have been sadly disappointed by their cancelling of our orders for no reason.


----------



## Suzie

I got my confirmation at 9.39PM on the 13/9/2100 AU time which would have been around 4.39AM on the 13/9/2011 LA time. The comptuer crashed the whole day for everyone in the US so they cannot say that our items were sold out as most US residents were probably still sleeping when the site went live.


----------



## surlygirl

received another delayed shipping email. now I'm beginning to worry a bit, but I'll be fine either way. it's funny because I really wasn't as interested in the clothes originally, and usually only pick up one or two pieces from the Target collaboration lines. but seeing the Missoni pieces, I really liked a lot of the items.

so we'll see how things play out with the online order. I'm going to try to style up some of the pieces today ... just to see what really works for my wardrobe and style.

I feel so bad for those who are having issues with their online orders. Hopefully, as things begin to trickle in and returns start happening, everyone will at least get a few of their wanted pieces from this collection.


----------



## Enigma78

I can now see the 3 orders i have made - finally some form of progress but its still saying not shipped, my standard estimated arrival is Monday,09/19/2011-Wednesday,09/21/2011 for most of them items in the 3 orders. No shipping email though so am still on the fence about the orders.


----------



## Miss Kris

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I wear a 5 as well although a 5.5 fits ok in some brands. But with these, I just deleted them from my cart, lol - first the bleeding dye and then the too-high-ness... Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> The womens rubber boots are still out of stock, I wonder if women can wear the kids size, lol. I loved the womens rubber boots!



Yes!  A 4 in kids equates to a 6.5 in women's.  A 3 is like a 5.5 or 6 in women's!  I ordered the kids flats because I actually liked the colors better


----------



## Miss Kris

Litsa said:


> Anyone find one of those orange vases??  I'm looking for one in the small or medium and couldn't find one anywhere around me.  Please let me know!



Yep, my target had all sizes as of yesterday!


----------



## Miss Kris

bfali said:


> I'm really anxious to see modeling pics of this skirt!  I feel like it could end up looking cheap once it's on.  Did anyone get it and be willing to post pics?!



It kind of reminded me of a nuns skirt for some reason with the pleating and all, so I passed..but would love to see pics!


----------



## susa

Suzie said:


> ^
> 
> Susa, I use, an ex-Aussie, shopaholiques, she is based in NJ, it isn't a huge operation, just a lady earing a bit more $.



is is possible that this lady is doing this forwarding service not only for you but also for others ...........and  the target system then realizes a large amount of missoni stuff going all to the same person in NJ ???


----------



## Miss Kris

Suzzeee said:


> The number of Ebay listings are dropping and I checked the completed listings and almost nothing is selling!  Yay - I hope that keeps up, the stores restock and the greedy resellers (not bashing the good ones here) have to return the goods so we can get what we've all been dreaming of!!



Tbh I would rather buy from ebayers at this point after seeing how target is treating people.  I feel bad buying from target, as the items are probably people's cancelled orders


----------



## floridagal23

IMO, Target is delaying the orders (for the most part) because they just cannot process/pack/ship with the big influx of orders compared to their normal online biz. All of my orders have now been delayed, but I've already gotten shipment notifications for 3 of the 4 orders. 
I think they just can't pack the other stuff as quickly as they normally would right now. I tweeted at Target and they've been pretty adamant that if stuff shows up in your account AND you are getting confirmation, delay, etc. emails, you should be OK and a delay is not a cancellation.


----------



## susa

lanasyogamama said:


> Did anyone get an email saying "We need you to approve a new estimated delivery date."?  When I click the link, it brought up all sorts of security warnings on my computer, so I didn't proceed.  I went directly to Target.com, and my backorder has the original dates.  I don't know what to do!



I had this mail for my last 4 items,and i approved the new delivery date, otherwise the last 4 items would have been cancelled
I got then an email of target where they confirm the new delivery date !

no security warning on my laptop, link got me to my account


----------



## NCC1701D

lanasyogamama said:


> Did anyone get an email saying "We need you to approve a new estimated delivery date."?  When I click the link, it brought up all sorts of security warnings on my computer, so I didn't proceed.  I went directly to Target.com, and my backorder has the original dates.  I don't know what to do!



Yup. I got that email and so I go to pull up the order and check the box to approve the new date, hit submit... and it tells me I'm not authorized to view the order. SO. FRUSTRATING. I guess I'll be sitting in their call queue all morning. 

I wanted to chime in about the pumps even though that conversation was some time ago. I must be in the minority but I love them! I bought them in store and the contrasting parts do look a little bit dirty from people handling them, but just a little bit. I have a feeling I can clean them, and if not you have to look closely to notice. There has been no dye transfer, no glue spots and they are very comfortable! I wore them all day at work yesterday and one woman stopped to compliment me. No, these aren't Brian Atwood shoes so if you're used to really expensive shoes they might seem cheap to you, but I don't like to spend a lot on shoes and these are perfect for me. HTH someone!

Oh and they are TTS or maybe slightly large for me. I wear an 11-11.5 and bought the 11 and they're perfect.


----------



## juneping

susa said:


> I had this mail for my last 4 items,and i approved the new delivery date, otherwise the last 4 items would have been cancelled
> I got then an email of target where they confirm the new delivery date !
> 
> no security warning on my laptop, link got me to my account



i also got an email asked for approval for the delay. my computer had the warning of security but i went ahead anyway. after many steps and email links...i got to the page. there is NO approval button. only the "cancel this order" was clickable. i am pissed. where is that okay for delay button??
thanks and sorry for ranting...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I was wondering if you had seen this thread
> was about to ask you on FB



 I lurked for a bit...gathered some intel Posted my mini haul then exited stage left


----------



## Suzie

susa said:


> is is possible that this lady is doing this forwarding service not only for you but also for others ...........and  the target system then realizes a large amount of missoni stuff going all to the same person in NJ ???


 
No, I don't think that is the reason as one of the ladies here suggested I look on Target Style on facebook. I am certainly not alone, so many orders have just been cancelled. It is a very large group of very unhappy campers.
Really, it is a total mess!
It is interesting that they will be re-stocking some stores when they cannot even fill the on-line orders.
Also, the lady that forwards for me is very small.


----------



## susa

juneping said:


> i also got an email asked for approval for the delay. my computer had the warning of security but i went ahead anyway. after many steps and email links...i got to the page. there is NO approval button. only the "cancel this order" was clickable. i am pissed. where is that okay for delay button??
> thanks and sorry for ranting...



i am sorry, cannot tell you where the button was, since I approved the new shipment date already.

BUT frankly, I have no idea so far, what they ship, what they do not ship and when, it all seems a big mess, yesterday i got 3 shipment notes with 3 tracking # and a list of the items they shipped
if I check my account, I find the items they shipped yesterday still in a list saying "not yet shipped"


----------



## lulu212121

floridagal23 said:


> IMO, Target is delaying the orders (for the most part) because they just cannot process/pack/ship with the big influx of orders compared to their normal online biz. All of my orders have now been delayed, but I've already gotten shipment notifications for 3 of the 4 orders.
> I think they just can't pack the other stuff as quickly as they normally would right now. I tweeted at Target and they've been pretty adamant that if stuff shows up in your account AND you are getting confirmation, delay, etc. emails, you should be OK and a delay is not a cancellation.


 
Log into your account thru Target. On your order detail page at the top you should see a clickable link to accept the delay. 

I woke up to the same emails today! No cancellations, yet.

Seems a lot of the "problem" orders are orders that were placed before the 1st crash. Mine was placed at 6:30a (central).


----------



## NCC1701D

lulu212121 said:


> Log into your account thru Target. On your order detail page at the top you should see a clickable link to accept the delay.
> 
> I woke up to the same emails today! No cancellations, yet.
> 
> Seems a lot of the "problem" orders are orders that were placed before the 1st crash. Mine was placed at 6:30a (central).



I'm having this same issue but I don't have an account with Target. I checked out as a guest--big mistake, in hindsight. I can only pull up my orders with the email they send with the link. So the email that I got saying I needed to approve one of my items, I click on the link they provide and I can get all the way to the checkbox to approve the delay, but when I hit submit it says I'm not authorized to view the order. I'm assuming that's because I don't have an account.

So I just sat in the call queue for 30 minutes only to have the rep tell me that there's a system error responsible for those emails and not to worry about it, everything's fine. That made no sense to me (why would they send me some emails saying there's a delay but I don't have to do anything on certain items, but one email saying there's a delay and I have to approve it on another item, that's a weird system error) but I couldn't convince him to do anything on his end. If that item is cancelled because he didn't think he had to do anything I'm going to be really disappointed. Already this is WAY too much time and energy (not to mention money!) spent on this collection and it's really leaving a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## ashleyjena

I'm calling again today to see if they got a shipment, but honestly, the prices on ebay have gone down so much, I may eventually get my last few items there once they are close to retail price.


Is there anywhere I can check what the original prices were? Once it is sold out on their website it doesn't show the price....


----------



## ame

If anyone can find the cosmetics box bag let me know, Ill buy it from you if the store has one that was returned.


This:
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Passione-Cosmetic-Box/-/A-13534022


----------



## TXGirlie

I just saw that darn Missoni ad run on TV again....I had to laugh, especially when the ad shows the dates of product being available from Sept 13 to Oct 22. False advertising, Target!!


----------



## ame

I told DH last night "I BEAT TARGET! I WIN!" lol because I got all my items. 

Ill let anyone know if I plan to return anything so someone can get it from me if need be.


----------



## icecreamom

I'm beyond upset right now, I made my purchase online using my DC and since day #1 (Tuesday) Target put the full amount on hold, well, today is Friday and the transaction is gone, money back on the card! Again, no cancelation email no delay email no nothing! I log in to My account and find nothing, I enter my order # and get the same stupid email that shows the items I ordered and the note "not shipped yet". Am I getting my stuff? grrrrr I'm so mad!!!


----------



## NCC1701D

ashleyjena said:


> Is there anywhere I can check what the original prices were? Once it is sold out on their website it doesn't show the price....



The Nitrolicious lookbook has prices, or if something's not listed there you can probably ask here and someone will know.

http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2011/08/16/missoni-for-target-full-lookbook/


----------



## ame

if it says not shipped yet but comes up you're probably  fine


----------



## ashleyjena

NCC1701D said:


> The Nitrolicious lookbook has prices, or if something's not listed there you can probably ask here and someone will know.
> 
> http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2011/08/16/missoni-for-target-full-lookbook/



Thank you!! I tried to search in this thread but it didn't come up when I searched "lookbook" and searching "prices" had many many many many pages haha


----------



## sammix3

I decided that I do like the blue zigzag cardigan! Wore it just like Emma Roberts did... White top and some Brian Atwood maniacs


----------



## New2Coach

My store still has quite a few shoes, boxes, three platters, kids clothes, and hair accessories. 
But the big news is the are restocking just a few of the cosmetic cases and two neck pillows. This is fresh stock and not returns as they were still all in plastic getting ready to put out. 
There is also no sign of death as others have put it. And most of the employees have no idea where the mossoni stuff goes so it just sitting around the store in it's proper area waiting. They have moved all missing to the front of the store so stuff is lost I guess. 
So you may keep checking if you are looking for something.
Oh and I did find an Infiniti scarf that was a return!


----------



## ame

Fabulous. I cannot wait to get my cardi and vneck. Now I wish I'd gotten the one you're wearing! 



sammix3 said:


> I decided that I do like the blue zigzag cardigan! Wore it just like Emma Roberts did... White top and some Brian Atwood maniacs


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Suzie said:


> No, I don't think that is the reason as one of the ladies here suggested I look on Target Style on facebook. I am certainly not alone, so many orders have just been cancelled. It is a very large group of very unhappy campers.
> Really, it is a total mess!
> It is interesting that they will be re-stocking some stores when they cannot even fill the on-line orders.
> Also, the lady that forwards for me is very small.



I think I'm using the same forwarder as you, and my first order of 7 things ordered at about 8.30 Australian time shipped today, and my second order is delayed. It may be because you're order had 20 items in it? A lot of people seem to have had their large orders being cancelled.


----------



## timberton21

I got the dreaded "approve your delay" email for some of my stuff too and I had to try about ten times before the page even loaded.  On the page to approve, you will have to click a little box for each item that you approve the delay for and then hit the submit button on the lower right hand corner.  After trying for about ten times, it went through and I got an email stating that "we updated the unit quantity on your order.."  the email shows each item that is delayed and the new shipment date.  HTH!





juneping said:


> i also got an email asked for approval for the delay. my computer had the warning of security but i went ahead anyway. after many steps and email links...i got to the page. there is NO approval button. only the "cancel this order" was clickable. i am pissed. where is that okay for delay button??
> thanks and sorry for ranting...


----------



## twinkle_star

My umbrella shipped.  Black cardigan with white zigzag trim is "delayed" until 9/26 and silk scarf is "delayed" until 10/3.  All orders were placed about ~7am EST pre-crash.  There seems to be no rhyme or reason to any of these cancels/delays!!


----------



## sammix3

ame said:


> Fabulous. I cannot wait to get my cardi and vneck. Now I wish I'd gotten the one you're wearing!



Thanks! I wasn't sure about this one at first especially since I'm not a blue person, but I really like it now


----------



## nauticalstar

sammix3 said:


> I decided that I do like the blue zigzag cardigan! Wore it just like Emma Roberts did... White top and some Brian Atwood maniacs



Love it! Super cute.


----------



## beatlefanmom

I decided to check the link my shipping email provided, and I was pleasantly surprised to see it took me to the UPS site.  I was able to have shipping notifications sent directly to my phone.  One of my shipments (my bath rug) is on its way, the other shipment (the towel sets) are still waiting to be scanned/tracked- I guess.  
I hope that everyone who is experiencing order problems gets it all sorted out. And YES- I definitely would check at their local Target for returns, I have the feeling there is going to be quite a bit of that over the next month or so!!!


----------



## tastangan

ashleyjena said:


> I'm calling again today to see if they got a shipment, but honestly, the prices on ebay have gone down so much, I may eventually get my last few items there once they are close to retail price.
> 
> 
> Is there anywhere I can check what the original prices were? Once it is sold out on their website it doesn't show the price....



If you click on the link to the item on the website, you can see the price of the item briefly before it's changed to the "Out of Stock Online" phrase.


----------



## Belladiva79

Sammix I love the cardigan on you! Mine of course got delayed for mid October, if anyone is returning theirs please pm me.


----------



## Enigma78

sammix3 said:


> I decided that I do like the blue zigzag cardigan! Wore it just like Emma Roberts did... White top and some Brian Atwood maniacs


 
You look great sammix


----------



## jtf0420

Got an email this morning saying that my item wouldn't ship til 10/20/2011 I'm not too happy!! It's the dress Camilla belle wore to the pop up shop event in NYC, did anyone else order this?


----------



## boxermomof2

ashleyjena said:


> I'm calling again today to see if they got a shipment, but honestly, the prices on ebay have gone down so much, I may eventually get my last few items there once they are close to retail price.




Really? I watched a few auctions for the black sweater dress ( I bought the cardigan and now I want the matching dress), and they were heavily bid on.  I think the news Target is not replenishing has made the items on eBay more desirable. 

I ended buying the dress for $30 over retail.  I could have got it $10 less from a seller who had horrible feedback, but I would rather pay extra for a smooth transaction.


----------



## eeyore

For all the Canadians here, I have my items partially shipped right now. I was told over the phone by a Target customer service agent that they had to cancel some Canadian orders since they were using a Canadian credit card, and a U.S. address, which was very strange to me..but alas this whole event was strange..I was worried but i'm glad they are coming.

Anyways so just a heads up 1/3 of my items are arriving so we have hope for the north!!


----------



## ck21

Suzie said:


> Lucky you, at least someone got their order, plenty of us here have been sadly disappointed by their cancelling of our orders for no reason.



Susie-I am sorry you have had problems.  Wondering if a difference in the shipping vs billing addresses made it kick out?  Wish I could do something to help.


----------



## Suzzeee

Ugh - I got a second order delayed notice on my first order - of course, with the things I really, really want in it!  It says Oct 3 delivery date now but i didn't have to "approve" the delay.  I think maybe the system automatically asks for approval on delays over a certain number of days - that might be why some of you are getting the notices asking for approval.


----------



## boxermomof2

jtf0420 said:


> Got an email this morning saying that my item wouldn't ship til 10/20/2011 I'm not too happy!! It's the dress Camilla belle wore to the pop up shop event in NYC, did anyone else order this?



Is it the pieced multi color dress? Sorry, I don't know who Camilla Belle is. 
I ordered the pieced multi and it shipped, arriving tomorrow USPS.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hugs to Suzie and everyone else having order issues!


----------



## ashleyjena

boxermomof2 said:


> Really? I watched a few auctions for the black sweater dress ( I bought the cardigan and now I want the matching dress), and they were heavily bid on.  I think the news Target is not replenishing has made the items on eBay more desirable.
> 
> I ended buying the dress for $30 over retail.  I could have got it $10 less from a seller who had horrible feedback, but I would rather pay extra for a smooth transaction.



I mean that it has gone down in that it is only $10-30 over retail. The prices at the beginning were just insanity, for something that I really really want I'd be willing to spend up to $30 over retail. The prices on the throws are still ridiculous, but I've seen many items end with no bidders that were priced too high.


----------



## boxermomof2

sammix3 said:


> I decided that I do like the blue zigzag cardigan! Wore it just like Emma Roberts did... White top and some Brian Atwood maniacs




I love it!
 Love your maniacs!


----------



## boxermomof2

ashleyjena said:


> I mean that it has gone down in that it is only $10-30 over retail. The prices at the beginning were just insanity, for something that I really really want I'd be willing to spend up to $30 over retail. The prices on the throws are still ridiculous, but I've seen many items end with no bidders that were priced too high.



oh, I gotcha! 
There are still some insanely priced auctions, but they are not selling.


----------



## eitak

well, today did not go as planned.

I called Target last night one more time (as someone had suggested) to confirm they were getting a Missoni shipment in. this time, a different girl answered and told me they were not sure if they were getting anything in. she even put me on hold and double-checked. she did confirm that if they received anything women's clothing would NOT be part of the shipment. ugh! I decided to take a chance anyway and drove to Target this morning. I got there at 8:01 and everyone was distributing the shipment they had just received. the Missoni sections were completely empty. I saw a few suede pumps, 2 picture frames and 1 pair of tights in the whole store. I asked a lady as I was leaving if they had received anything and just not put it out yet and she said there was nothing Missoni-related on the truck. she said they would be getting one more truck tomorrow but won't know what's on it until it arrives.

so happy I wasted my lunch break... :censor:

(this was at a Super Target in Houston, Texas by the way!)



cristalena56 said:


> i made a list of everything i found in stock on the website lol though i think i missed putting the maxi skirt on the list so good thing someone posted it  i have no idea if stuff has now been bought since i made the list a little bit ago...



thanks for doing that! very helpful!


----------



## jtf0420

boxermomof2 said:


> Is it the pieced multi color dress? Sorry, I don't know who Camilla Belle is.
> I ordered the pieced multi and it shipped, arriving tomorrow USPS.



Yeah its the pieced multi, this was probably my favorite item so I'm praying that it actually comes and doesn't get cancelled


----------



## boxermomof2

jtf0420 said:


> Yeah its the pieced multi, this was probably my favorite item so I'm praying that it actually comes and doesn't get cancelled



I was shocked that mine shipped. I think only a few were sold. I still won't believe it until it arrives.


----------



## cinderella0087

Has anyone cancelled an order that requested approval for a delayed shipment? I'm over Target at this point, and want to cancel my second item, but I'm afraid if I do so, then I'll be charged for shipping on my first item (the two together were just over $50). I know it sounds ridiculous for $6.99 but at this point, I want to give Target no extra money...


----------



## NCC1701D

If I were you I'd just approve the item and then return it at a store when you get it, assuming you have a store close to you.


----------



## bcbgurl19

eitak said:


> well, today did not go as planned.
> 
> I called Target last night one more time (as someone had suggested) to confirm they were getting a Missoni shipment in. this time, a different girl answered and told me they were not sure if they were getting anything in. she even put me on hold and double-checked. she did confirm that if they received anything women's clothing would NOT be part of the shipment. ugh! I decided to take a chance anyway and drove to Target this morning. I got there at 8:01 and everyone was distributing the shipment they had just received. the Missoni sections were completely empty. I saw a few suede pumps, 2 picture frames and 1 pair of tights in the whole store. I asked a lady as I was leaving if they had received anything and just not put it out yet and she said there was nothing Missoni-related on the truck. she said they would be getting one more truck tomorrow but won't know what's on it until it arrives.
> 
> so happy I wasted my lunch break... :censor:
> 
> (this was at a Super Target in Houston, Texas by the way!)
> 
> 
> That sucks! Which store was this?
> My mom was at the Silverlake one when it opened this morning after being told items would be out.
> She says its empty except for a mens space dyed sweater, a canister and a famiglia laptop sleeve.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I was in Target this morning and a sign was posted in the entrance that read: Missoni items that are available are on the floor.  They will not be replenished.


----------



## Beriloffun

Just called my target, no truck shipment today she said to call again tomorrow.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the throw gets restocked.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I honestly don't think the stores will be getting more items....


----------



## NCC1701D

I seriously doubt you'll find a throw in stores at all; on the off chance that they do restock, the employees will probably nab them to sell on eBay.


----------



## ashleyjena

Beriloffun said:


> Just called my target, no truck shipment today she said to call again tomorrow.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the throw gets restocked.



I'm doing the same thing. She thought that maybe there would be a shipment Saturday, she siad that clothing would absolutely not be replenished though and that's what the signs of death are for.


----------



## MrsTGreen

sammix3 said:


> I decided that I do like the blue zigzag cardigan! Wore it just like Emma Roberts did... White top and some Brian Atwood maniacs



Looks great on you!! I really want this cardigan. I'm going to keep checking Target's in my area. Maybe someone will return an xs. If not might have to go to evilbay.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

NCC1701D said:


> I seriously doubt you'll find a throw in stores at all; on the off chance that they do restock, the employees will probably nab them to sell on eBay.


 I agree.  Anyone that had never heard of Missoni, thanks to all the press this has been getting will know now and buy just to resell.


----------



## justlurking

MrsTGreen said:


> Looks great on you!! I really want this cardigan. I'm going to keep checking Target's in my area. Maybe someone will return an xs. If not might have to go to evilbay.


 
Hello! Are you the one who posted a gorgeous pic of yourself yesterday wearing the other zigzag striped cardi? The one with the purples and greens? I was going to look back and try to find the post, but I think this might be you. I saved the picture though! Thanks!


----------



## MrsTGreen

justlurking said:


> Hello! Are you the one who posted a gorgeous pic of yourself yesterday wearing the other zigzag striped cardi? The one with the purples and greens? I was going to look back and try to find the post, but I think this might be you. I saved the picture though! Thanks!



Yep, that's me


----------



## SohoChic

I called a store in NJ and they said the are NOT getting anything other than housewares back in the store.  I actually only wanted the makeup bag though.  I got my bike so I'm happy
.  Someone should open up a thread of returns to help others out.  That would be cool.


----------



## cinderella0087

Well that's my other option, but it's delayed a month! Bummer to have it sitting pending on my card that long. I suppose it's the safe option.



NCC1701D said:


> If I were you I'd just approve the item and then return it at a store when you get it, assuming you have a store close to you.


----------



## sammix3

Thank you for the lovely comments everyone!


----------



## Belladiva79

My target had tons of makeup bags. If you want send me the one you want and I will try and check today for you. 



SohoChic said:


> I called a store in NJ and they said the are NOT getting anything other than housewares back in the store. I actually only wanted the makeup bag though. I got my bike so I'm happy
> . Someone should open up a thread of returns to help others out. That would be cool.


----------



## justlurking

MrsTGreen said:


> Yep, that's me


 

I cannot begin to tell you how lovely this cardi looks on you. Well, to tell you how great it looked, I was forced to go where I promised myself I wouldn't. Although I am very happy that I will have it, it really does make me sick to my stomach watching what is going on. Seeing those bids increase so much in the last few seconds and thinking about how so many people are being disappointed AGAIN when they can't even get it with paying such a high markup. 

Anyway, while searching this item, I noticed another seller had one listed as a woman's size, but I noticed that the pic she had looked awfully small. Then I counted the buttons and there were only 5, and I checked the website and there are 6 buttons on the woman's version. I think the buyer of this sweater is going to be sorely disappointed and obviously very angry because I'm sure they were expecting a ladies size! But then I looked at your pic and it looks like there's only 5 buttons on yours. Is your sweater a children's size??? If so, good for you, because no one would ever be able to tell. It truly looks amazing on you! Enjoy and wear it in good health!


----------



## juneping

susa said:


> i am sorry, cannot tell you where the button was, since I approved the new shipment date already.
> 
> BUT frankly, I have no idea so far, what they ship, what they do not ship and when, it all seems a big mess, yesterday i got 3 shipment notes with 3 tracking # and a list of the items they shipped
> if I check my account, I find the items they shipped yesterday still in a list saying "not yet shipped"





timberton21 said:


> I got the dreaded "approve your delay" email for some of my stuff too and I had to try about ten times before the page even loaded.  On the page to approve, you will have to click a little box for each item that you approve the delay for and then hit the submit button on the lower right hand corner.  After trying for about ten times, it went through and I got an email stating that "we updated the unit quantity on your order.."  the email shows each item that is delayed and the new shipment date.  HTH!



thank you for your reply!!
the link to my order was down...so i just called. i was waiting for at least 30min....and the lady told me she took care of everything. i hope this would be a smooth sail from now on.


----------



## Enigma78

Please what number is everyone calling? I can't call the 1-800 from UK, is there an alternative number please?


----------



## justlurking

sammix3 said:


> Thank you for the lovely comments everyone!


 
Oh, and I meant to comment also! I thought you were nuts when you were thinking about returning that sweater. It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## bellagem

If anyone returns a small or medium cardigan please let me know.


----------



## Suzzeee

So - I just had one item ship out of my original order placed Tues morning (in between website crashes) -- the b/w makeup bag that is still in stores -- that seems so odd because if they have all of this stuff in the warehouse why are they shipping just the one item and not the other 3 clothing items I ordered??   I don't hold out a lot of hope for the rest of the order honestly.  Ugh.. Target handled this entire launch so poorly.  I wish they'd done it with H&M.


----------



## madigan

SohoChic said:


> I called a store in NJ and they said the are NOT getting anything other than housewares back in the store.  I actually only wanted the makeup bag though.  I got my bike so I'm happy
> .  Someone should open up a thread of returns to help others out.  That would be cool.



I agree with a returns thread. I've got a b&w zigzag bathmat that is just too much in my bathroom with the zigzag shower curtain next to it. I want to return it, but I don't want it to go to a reseller,  you know?


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> I can see ordering 6 of the same dress, but don't many people buy multiples of the same towels regardless of brand?  I know I do!


 
Yes, I thought that was a little absurd.  How is someone going to order only one towel if they want their bathroom in all Missoni?  Another absurd move from Target.  And I love how there was no notice of it so people couldn't restrict it if they were willing to take one.

I was told I had to reorder items, and now I am getting cancellation notices on items in certain orders.  The emails are title something like "We updated the unit  quantity on your order."  I had to place so many separate orders that day, that I don't remember what was in each order.  But I was trying to order matching pieces for me and for a relative.  Seems like I ordered two sweaters possibley in different sizes and the just picked one of those to cancel. So, this should be another mess.  It's just wait and see at this point.  

On a side note, were you the one who had shingles the first day?  IF so, hope you are feeling better. You seemed to do VERY well at getting the Missoni stuff for someone who decided so late in the game to get it.


----------



## ashleyjena

madigan said:


> I agree with a returns thread. I've got a b&w zigzag bathmat that is just too much in my bathroom with the zigzag shower curtain next to it. I want to return it, but I don't want it to go to a reseller,  you know?



Oh no! That's disappointing to hear, because I got the floral curtain with floral bathmat and I won't be putting it into a bathroom until I move in the spring. I hope it looks okay


----------



## MrsTGreen

Yes it's a girls size XL. I'm petite so I was lucky to be able to wear the girls XL. 



justlurking said:


> I cannot begin to tell you how lovely this cardi looks on you. Well, to tell you how great it looked, I was forced to go where I promised myself I wouldn't. Although I am very happy that I will have it, it really does make me sick to my stomach watching what is going on. Seeing those bids increase so much in the last few seconds and thinking about how so many people are being disappointed AGAIN when they can't even get it with paying such a high markup.
> 
> Anyway, while searching this item, I noticed another seller had one listed as a woman's size, but I noticed that the pic she had looked awfully small. Then I counted the buttons and there were only 5, and I checked the website and there are 6 buttons on the woman's version. I think the buyer of this sweater is going to be sorely disappointed and obviously very angry because I'm sure they were expecting a ladies size! But then I looked at your pic and it looks like there's only 5 buttons on yours. Is your sweater a children's size??? If so, good for you, because no one would ever be able to tell. It truly looks amazing on you! Enjoy and wear it in good health!


----------



## BabyDollChic

My order was also delayed!  I'm having trouble getting onto the page to accept the delayed date, anyone else?


----------



## madigan

ashleyjena said:


> Oh no! That's disappointing to hear, because I got the floral curtain with floral bathmat and I won't be putting it into a bathroom until I move in the spring. I hope it looks okay



LOL well it's mostly because I have an ugly 70s bathroom,  got the curtain to modernize but the mat clashes too badly with the avacado & brown tiled floor. Yuck!


----------



## Belladiva79

BabyDollChic said:


> My order was also delayed!  I'm having trouble getting onto the page to accept the delayed date, anyone else?


 
I had trouble also. I had to end up calling. I was hold for 40 minutes but at least I got it to go through.


----------



## NCC1701D

MrsTGreen said:


> Yes it's a girls size XL. I'm petite so I was lucky to be able to wear the girls XL.



I have the girls XL too. I was surprised by it because it's long enough for me in the sleeves and I'm 5'8". It hits right at my hip bone. It's a tad too small for me in the chest area but I'm working on losing 20 pounds so I think eventually it will be perfect. If there's a returns thread I might offer it up, assuming my blue zigzag cardi in the women's M ever ships. I love both sweaters but I don't think I need both of them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Enigma78 said:


> Please what number is everyone calling? I can't call the 1-800 from UK, is there an alternative number please?


 
I've searched for an alternate number for you, but nothing is coming up.  Can you contact them via Skype with the 1-800 number?


----------



## La Comtesse

xoxo1858 said:


> Tried to look back to get some info just got a delayed shipment email for sweaters I bought- does this mean I will be getting the items or will they be canceled...? Thanks for your help


 

I can't promise you anything.  But all my "delayed" items shipped.  It was just a few items out of many and they are the only ones that shipped.  They were from an order placed around 5am EST.  So, delayed does NOT always mean cancelled in Targetspeak.  Good Luck.


----------



## Bec229

I could not get any of the pages to work to accept the delayed shipments so I called CS and after holding for 30 mins, I finally got through.  I had to be transferred to another CS division (order fulfillment I believe) but the guy was very helpful and approved all of my delayed items!  AND - he let me know that several items had already shipped (I hadn't received any shipment notices) and that several other items would ship in the next day or two.  So the moral of the story is - don't give up hope ladies!  Good things come to those who wait


----------



## cinderella0087

Just a heads up, in looking at my delayed items and trying to figure out whether it's worth the money to just cancel it - I noticed they charged me the wrong tax! It's still pending on my card, so I'm hoping when it goes through it'll be the correct amount. Did anyone else notice this???


----------



## Enigma78

DC-Cutie said:


> I've searched for an alternate number for you, but nothing is coming up. Can you contact them via Skype with the 1-800 number?


 

Thanks, will try that as soon as i get home tonight, i really wish the orders goes through though.

Anyone who has the hooded cardigan in xl and doesn't want it should please pm me - would love to get that for my niece- Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is what I've been telling you guys, just because you don't get an email doesn't mean you won't get your order.  Their system has got to be working overtime.  I didn't receive emails, but I received all of my items.

Give it time...  patience...


----------



## J.Toronto

I am SO frustrated....

They delayed my espresso set and I am unable to approve my order!  I keep getting "you dont have authority to approve this order''.  I've tried a bunch of times and still have the same message!:cry::cry:

In Canada, will the 1 800 target number still work 

What do I do?!?


----------



## DC-Cutie

J.Toronto said:


> I am SO frustrated....
> 
> They delayed my espresso set and I am unable to approve my order! I keep getting "you dont have authority to approve this order''. I've tried a bunch of times and still have the same message!:cry::cry:
> 
> In Canada, will the 1 800 target number still work
> 
> What do I do?!?


 
From what I understand, you don't have to approve.  Rather, you have to only cancel the order.  if you don't cancel, it will still be active and ship.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Bec229 said:


> I could not get any of the pages to work to accept the delayed shipments so I called CS and after holding for 30 mins, I finally got through.  I had to be transferred to another CS division (order fulfillment I believe) but the guy was very helpful and approved all of my delayed items!  AND - he let me know that several items had already shipped (I hadn't received any shipment notices) and that several other items would ship in the next day or two.  So the moral of the story is - don't give up hope ladies!  Good things come to those who wait



What number did you call to get ahold of them?


----------



## NCC1701D

cinderella0087 said:


> Just a heads up, in looking at my delayed items and trying to figure out whether it's worth the money to just cancel it - I noticed they charged me the wrong tax! It's still pending on my card, so I'm hoping when it goes through it'll be the correct amount. Did anyone else notice this???



I placed a couple orders and each time I look the estimated tax is a little bit different. I wouldn't worry about it. If you really want the items do NOT cancel! If it turns out they charge you the wrong tax I'm sure you can call them later AFTER your items are safely in hand to straighten it out! Don't rock the boat until then unless you're talking about a huge difference.


----------



## ashleyjena

madigan said:


> LOL well it's mostly because I have an ugly 70s bathroom,  got the curtain to modernize but the mat clashes too badly with the avacado & brown tiled floor. Yuck!




Haha, thanks for the reassurance.  Fingers crossed it looks good!


----------



## NCC1701D

DC-Cutie said:


> From what I understand, you don't have to approve.  Rather, you have to only cancel the order.  if you don't cancel, it will still be active and ship.



Actually the email says you have to approve it or they will cancel it if it goes beyond the new estimated delivery date. I had the same problem (unable to approve) and even called in and the CS rep was ZERO help. So I kept trying, even creating a Target.com account, and I was eventually able to approve the new date.


----------



## cinderella0087

Yeah I just don't think I care anymore. Everyone will be rocking it, and I'd rather save my money for a more unique accessory  I will be irritated, however, if I'm charged the wrong tax...



NCC1701D said:


> I placed a couple orders and each time I look the estimated tax is a little bit different. I wouldn't worry about it. If you really want the items do NOT cancel! If it turns out they charge you the wrong tax I'm sure you can call them later AFTER your items are safely in hand to straighten it out! Don't rock the boat until then unless you're talking about a huge difference.


----------



## J.Toronto

DC-Cutie said:


> From what I understand, you don't have to approve.  Rather, you have to only cancel the order.  if you don't cancel, it will still be active and ship.



So if I still want it, I don't do anything?


----------



## pinkpolo

MrsTGreen said:


> Wore my cardi today to work...



Lovely!  I also bought that cardigan in the little girl's size, but I don't think people can tell unless they specifically count the buttons and if they know the women's version has an extra one!


----------



## Belladiva79

^^ From what the CS rep told me, everyone is getting the same error message about not being authorized to view the page when you cancel. If you call they will approve it. But note the wait is forever and a day to get through to someone.


----------



## Belladiva79

J.Toronto said:


> So if I still want it, I don't do anything?


 

I would call if i were you. I think if you dont reply they will cancel.


----------



## J.Toronto

Belladiva79 said:


> I would call if i were you. I think if you dont reply they will cancel.



Ok, for everyone having the same problem, someone just posted this on the TargetStyle facebook:

*Ok,  my fellow Missoni for Target fans, I just got off the phone with the  Guest Service # that Target Style shared with us this morning (btw,  thanks Target Style!) regarding the needing to approve the new shipping  dates, but then not being authorized to do it.  I thought I'd share with  everyone.  The GS representative told me that there is a problem in the  system that has been escalating in the last  few hours and that as a consequence nobody is going to be able to  approve the new dates in the next few hours.  However, they are aware of  this problem and they are working on fixing it.  They told me not to  worry that my order would not be cancelled as a consequence.  They also  said that we would be receiving emails when the problem has been fixed,  and that then we would be able to approve the new shipping dates.  So,  for now, do nothing; hold tight, and wait until we get a new email from  them with a link that works.  So, let's all take a deep breath.  There's  still hope!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

J.Toronto said:


> Ok, for everyone having the same problem, someone just posted this on the TargetStyle facebook:
> 
> *Ok, my fellow Missoni for Target fans, I just got off the phone with the Guest Service # that Target Style shared with us this morning (btw, thanks Target Style!) regarding the needing to approve the new shipping dates, but then not being authorized to do it. I thought I'd share with everyone. The GS representative told me that there is a problem in the system that has been escalating in the last few hours and that as a consequence nobody is going to be able to approve the new dates in the next few hours. However, they are aware of this problem and they are working on fixing it. They told me not to worry that my order would not be cancelled as a consequence. They also said that we would be receiving emails when the problem has been fixed, and that then we would be able to approve the new shipping dates. So, for now, do nothing; hold tight, and wait until we get a new email from them with a link that works. So, let's all take a deep breath. There's still hope!*


 
Thank you!


----------



## pointie

J.Toronto said:


> Ok, for everyone having the same problem, someone just posted this on the TargetStyle facebook:
> 
> *Ok,  my fellow Missoni for Target fans, I just got off the phone with the  Guest Service # that Target Style shared with us this morning (btw,  thanks Target Style!) regarding the needing to approve the new shipping  dates, but then not being authorized to do it.  I thought I'd share with  everyone.  The GS representative told me that there is a problem in the  system that has been escalating in the last  few hours and that as a consequence nobody is going to be able to  approve the new dates in the next few hours.  However, they are aware of  this problem and they are working on fixing it.  They told me not to  worry that my order would not be cancelled as a consequence.  They also  said that we would be receiving emails when the problem has been fixed,  and that then we would be able to approve the new shipping dates.  So,  for now, do nothing; hold tight, and wait until we get a new email from  them with a link that works.  So, let's all take a deep breath.  There's  still hope!*



THANKS -- we are all going to sit around and do nothing together.  

I sat on hold for 30 minutes (thank heavens for headsets at work), and asked for complete clarification of everything that has transpired since I left work yesterday.  The black and white coat was marked as 'Shipped' yesterday afternoon, and is now delayed for a month, and I wanted to make sure that I would indeed get it, and what all these weird notifications mean.

Clear as mud, I tell you.

but I did get a tracking number for my pouf! hope springs eternal.


----------



## BabyDollChic

J.Toronto said:


> Ok, for everyone having the same problem, someone just posted this on the TargetStyle facebook:
> 
> *Ok,  my fellow Missoni for Target fans, I just got off the phone with the  Guest Service # that Target Style shared with us this morning (btw,  thanks Target Style!) regarding the needing to approve the new shipping  dates, but then not being authorized to do it.  I thought I'd share with  everyone.  The GS representative told me that there is a problem in the  system that has been escalating in the last  few hours and that as a consequence nobody is going to be able to  approve the new dates in the next few hours.  However, they are aware of  this problem and they are working on fixing it.  They told me not to  worry that my order would not be cancelled as a consequence.  They also  said that we would be receiving emails when the problem has been fixed,  and that then we would be able to approve the new shipping dates.  So,  for now, do nothing; hold tight, and wait until we get a new email from  them with a link that works.  So, let's all take a deep breath.  There's  still hope!*



Awesome, thanks for posting this! Makes me feel at a little more at ease


----------



## nycdiva

When do you guys think the hype is going to die down?  I really wat to buy a few things and can't stomach resale prices.  The people in my area on craigs list are disgusting ad the stores are bare.  I am hoping for returns and what not, but not willing to stalk the store on a daily basis gas costs too much!


----------



## ashleyjena

I just went to craigslist and there is this one from the town where my Target is and they have about 70 of items they said they bought in store before they sold out. I almost want to email them and tell them that it makes me sick that they bought everything in the store before anyone else could. This is why I went to that store and there was nothing at 8:15.


----------



## ame

I just hope the no one buys the ebay stuff, and it gets returned so people can go buy stuff the right way.


----------



## Ladybug09

qudz104 said:


> off topic but my target never lets me rebuy after a return unless its been reshelved. once, i wanted to return and rebuy a set of PJS since i got them for 50% and they were now for 75% and the cs person flat out refused, saying that it had to be reshelved (sometime later that night) before it could be re bought.


 

that's not the same thing *kristen9167* talked about.

Her husband returned something, and Someone Else bought it.

Usually the only time they let you do a buy, rebuy (get the difference) is within a certain window of time, like if the item goes on sale 7-14 days after you buy it.


----------



## ame

When the price changes within so many days they just credit me the difference. I don't even have to return and rebuy.


----------



## jun3machina

im returning a pair of flats to my store today....


----------



## saligator

I just got a need to approve date:

New estimated delivery window is the hilarious:

estimated arrival: Thursday,10/06/2011-Friday,10/21/2011


----------



## MrsTGreen

jun3machina said:


> im returning a pair of flats to my store today....



Me too!!


----------



## firstaid

ame said:


> I just hope the no one buys the ebay stuff, and it gets returned so people can go buy stuff the right way.



I hope so. I mean someone was selling that expresso set for 250 dollars. That is ridiculous.


----------



## KittyKat65

I just returned a pair of size 8 pumps and 4 melamine plates to the Round Rock, Texas store.


----------



## ashleyjena

I'm headed to a few Targets tonight in hopes for returns. I'm not optimistic, but I'm trying to not give up. I have 3 Targets within 15 minutes of each other, so hopefully I can get to all 3 before closing tonight.


----------



## La Comtesse

I just noticed that they reduced quantities on everything I ordered at 5am.  I ordered two throws--one for me and one for a relative and they reduced it to one with no notice and before they implemented the rule.  They also reduced the four towels to two.  I would have ordered them in separate accounts if I knew this.  So mad. :censor:

Target has THE WORST customer service I have ever seen.  This was such a major fail in the eyes of frustrated consumers.  I guess the only people who didn't have quantity restrictions were resellers!!!


----------



## annemerrick

OK...my turn to chime in again!  I swear this thread is so addictive!  Oh, the drama!!  I received shipping confirmation and tracking for the item that I wanted most of all which is the "pieced sweater dress" which was only available online!  I also received shipping confirmation for the zig-zag pants, but when I track, it shows they have not gone anywhere yet!  The rest of my items...I will have to be patient!  So...my haul so far:
pink umbrella
set of 3 nesting bowls
tights
large makeup/travelling bag in passione print
yellow skirt
striped polo shirt
zig-zag dress
black panel dress
matching zig-zag sweater

Two things that I wanted, but didn't get:
blue/yellow zig-zag sweater
throw (i know, I know....me and everyone else!)

I cannot wait to get the pink dress...I have not seen any modeling shots...except for celebrity!


----------



## TXGirlie

I went to my closest Target and saw a bunch of comforters, suitcases, travel pillows, minimal hair accessories and girls' clothing. I think the suitcases were returns.


----------



## nycdiva

Target in Van Nuys and west hollywood are out, in case anyone was planing on going


----------



## Miss Kris

DC-Cutie said:


> I honestly don't think the stores will be getting more items....



Agree.  If you notice, many items online that said "online or in store" now only say online.  I'm sure that means no more shipments of anything that says that, at the very least


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> Yes, I thought that was a little absurd.  How is someone going to order only one towel if they want their bathroom in all Missoni?  Another absurd move from Target.  And I love how there was no notice of it so people couldn't restrict it if they were willing to take one.
> 
> I was told I had to reorder items, and now I am getting cancellation notices on items in certain orders.  The emails are title something like "We updated the unit  quantity on your order."  I had to place so many separate orders that day, that I don't remember what was in each order.  But I was trying to order matching pieces for me and for a relative.  Seems like I ordered two sweaters possibley in different sizes and the just picked one of those to cancel. So, this should be another mess.  It's just wait and see at this point.
> 
> On a side note, were you the one who had shingles the first day?  IF so, hope you are feeling better. You seemed to do VERY well at getting the Missoni stuff for someone who decided so late in the game to get it.



Yep, I had shingles!  They are almost gone finally!  I got majority of my stuff on eBay, but I found alot in my store yesterday when I went to the pharmacy!


----------



## Miss Kris

I was at Target today to pick up something for the pets, so I walked on over to check Missoni stuff.  To my surprise, right in front of me was an espresso set with spoons!  I wanted to jump up and down and cartwheel!  I think this is what I wanted most but refused to pay $200+ on eBay for!  DBF keeps trying to convince me to sell it since it's a huge profit, but no way!  He just doesn't understand this craze


----------



## La Comtesse

A lot of people have posted that they had billing mistakes on their order (being charged shipping, and being charge the wrong tax amount! weird on that one).  

Now that they are randomly restricting quantities--and who knows what that means--if you ordered two sizes to choose one, will they cancel one?  I hope there is not a major problem with them billing for the items that were cancelled by them and never shipped.  

If you calculate the hours people have spent to try to get all this mess straightened out, each Missoni for Target piece ordered online probably cost them around $800 (assuming a decent hourly wage).


----------



## roussel

Took photo of my store haul from two Targets I went to on Tues.  Still waiting for my online orders.  So far got delayed shipment notifications on most for shipping on 09/22-09/26. One delayed shipment is for shipping on 10/03, that email I just received today.


----------



## Brittany515

I just found the black floppy hat at my Target back by the fitting room   I was so happy!!  it's so cute


----------



## Suzzeee

There's a bunch of stuff back up on the Target site that is available to order -- that medium vase is there, the brown tote bag, that cute beanie hat... a bunch of stuff that wasn't available yesterday for sure!  Sounds like they're finally starting to get a handle on their actual inventory.


----------



## La Comtesse

Anyone else getting the quantity restriction emails?  It's really hard to tell from the emails what they are restricting, in my case anywy.  But from what I can make out from it so far...I ordered two ties one in blue, one in neutral for two different men.  It looks like they just picked one and cancelled the other.  No choice of which one I rather have.  Nice.  

Also I ordered two of one sweater--one size for me, one for a relative and the matching shells in a different order.  Does this mean they will be picking one size of each randomly and shipping it however they like?  So someone could receive an XS shell and an XL cardigan?  That way neither person has a set and has to return everything to Target so the resellers have more.  People who stayed up all night to place orders are being punished so that Target who screwed up all of the orders can fufill more peoples' orders. What kind of MORON in their executive deparment made these decisions.  Someone should be fired over this.  If anyone is, it unfortunately will probably be some lower-level management person who is the scapegoat.  The MORON executive will probably get a big bonus and a pat on the back.

And I really feel sorry for the poor Target CS reps.  I am sure they are taking all kinds of verbal abuse by now.  Someone should post the phone numbers and emails of the executives so people can call them to complain instead.

I will never, ever shop at Target again for anything when this is over.  I will ONLY shop at Walmart for the types of items these stores carry.


----------



## La Comtesse

Suzzeee said:


> There's a bunch of stuff back up on the Target site that is available to order -- that medium vase is there, the brown tote bag, that cute beanie hat... a bunch of stuff that wasn't available yesterday for sure!  Sounds like they're finally starting to get a handle on their actual inventory.


 
I think they're just randomly cancelling things in people's orders under their new surprise quantity restrictions.  If you have twin babies and ordered matching outfits, they probably cancelled one.


----------



## pointie

Suzzeee said:


> There's a bunch of stuff back up on the Target site that is available to order -- that medium vase is there, the brown tote bag, that cute beanie hat... a bunch of stuff that wasn't available yesterday for sure!  Sounds like they're finally starting to get a handle on their actual inventory.



Thanks!  I snagged a medium and a large vase.  very exciting.  wanted them!


----------



## J.Toronto

pointie said:


> THANKS -- we are all going to sit around and do nothing together.
> 
> I sat on hold for 30 minutes (thank heavens for headsets at work), and asked for complete clarification of everything that has transpired since I left work yesterday.  The black and white coat was marked as 'Shipped' yesterday afternoon, and is now delayed for a month, and I wanted to make sure that I would indeed get it, and what all these weird notifications mean.
> 
> Clear as mud, I tell you.
> 
> but I did get a tracking number for my pouf! hope springs eternal.






Yep, all we can do is wait. And I'm not looking at the FB page unless I have to.  Too much zig-zag anger there!


----------



## nycdiva

i just placed an order for the vase thanks!


----------



## pointie

and now


----------



## Chanel 0407

Good to know.  I got a shipment notification and it shows out for delivery but then I got another e-mail saying it was delayed until Oct.  I am so confused.  I guess I'll see what actually inside the box when I get home.  LOL  What a mystery.




DC-Cutie said:


> It fits TTS, I'm usually a Medium in tops, so M is perfect.. I was a little worried that the sleeves would be too short, but they aren't!


----------



## ame

oh yay! I was able to get my cosmetics box.

WTF? $10 for shipping on a $16 item???!

I cancelled it. Im not paying almost the same amount in shipping!


----------



## *Jem*

I just ordered the tote and beanie! 

I need a Ruana to pop up and I'll be satisfied


----------



## Miss Kris

Suzzeee said:


> There's a bunch of stuff back up on the Target site that is available to order -- that medium vase is there, the brown tote bag, that cute beanie hat... a bunch of stuff that wasn't available yesterday for sure!  Sounds like they're finally starting to get a handle on their actual inventory.



Or canceling everyone's orders in order to re-stock their own supply...


----------



## nycdiva

I just put in 3 separate orders.  I hope they go through.  I am done with ebay. I should just stalk the website.


----------



## Miss Kris

Be careful without seeing vases in person.  Lots were scratched and had weird glass...


----------



## pointie

Miss Kris said:


> Be careful without seeing vases in person.  Lots were scratched and had weird glass...



That's what returns are for.  no problem schlepping them back.


----------



## J.Toronto

Miss Kris said:


> Or canceling everyone's orders in order to re-stock their own supply...



I think Target should forget about updating their site stock and sort everyone's order(s) out first.


----------



## Miss Kris

I ordered the colore tote to match the luggage set


----------



## Miss Kris

J.Toronto said:


> I think Target should forget about updating their site stock and sort everyone's order(s) out first.



Yep.  The stuff on the site isn't new inventory but other people's orders that were cancelled


----------



## Miss Kris

pointie said:


> That's what returns are for.  no problem schlepping them back.



True..was just offering advice based on what I saw in store


----------



## ame

http://ny.racked.com/archives/2011/09/16/thats_dedication_woman_wears_headtotoe_missoni_x_target.php


----------



## *want it all*

Damn it, I hesitated on the votive candle holders and a zig zag card holder, and they sold out.  

I did get the purple beanie, multicolor loop pillows, multicolor zig zag toss pillows, and exploded floral pillow set though.    Missed out on all these home goodies locally so I'm glad Target has them now online.


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> Yep.  The stuff on the site isn't new inventory but other people's orders that were cancelled


 

I hate to say it but I think that's true.  I agree they should focus on fufilling the orders they already have but they clearly care NOTHING about fairness to the customers who stayed up all night to order first.  That is very clear from their absurd policies.  I have never seen anything run so poorly in my life.


----------



## lulu212121

Miss Kris said:


> Be careful without seeing vases in person. Lots were scratched and had weird glass...


 
This is true. Also, the colors varied from vase to vase. Some had more  red or blue, etc...


----------



## pointie

Miss Kris said:


> True..was just offering advice based on what I saw in store



honestly? I expect to bring a lot of things back.  it's just easy enough to order everything on spec.


----------



## NCC1701D

ame said:


> http://ny.racked.com/archives/2011/09/16/thats_dedication_woman_wears_headtotoe_missoni_x_target.php



YIKES. You know, this is part of the reason I cancelled a few items from my online order and am going to return a few things to the store... I can see myself accidentally going out wearing the cardigan and flats and carrying the clutch and talking on my iPhone in the Missoni case... 

(also, hi Ame! I lurk on PS )


----------



## Miss Kris

*want it all* said:


> Damn it, I hesitated on the votive candle holders and a zig zag card holder, and they sold out.
> 
> I did get the purple beanie, multicolor loop pillows, multicolor zig zag toss pillows, and exploded floral pillow set though.    Missed out on all these home goodies locally so I'm glad Target has them now online.



They had the loop pillows?  Omg I am going to be sick.  I went to four targets today looking for them because they said they had them in stock but actually didn't


----------



## La Comtesse

*want it all* said:


> Damn it, I hesitated on the votive candle holders and a zig zag card holder, and they sold out.
> 
> I did get the purple beanie, multicolor loop pillows, multicolor zig zag toss pillows, and exploded floral pillow set though.    Missed out on all these home goodies locally so I'm glad Target has them now online.


 
OMG they had those.  Those most likely were things taken out of peoples orders who placed them very early--and with no notice to them.  Target--your business practices are despicable!


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> I hate to say it but I think that's true.  I agree they should focus on fufilling the orders they already have but they clearly care NOTHING about fairness to the customers who stayed up all night to order first.  That is very clear from their absurd policies.  I have never seen anything run so poorly in my life.



I wouldn't be surprised if today's orders wind up cancelled. I'm sure their inventory is a disaster right now


----------



## ame

NCC1701D said:


> YIKES. You know, this is part of the reason I cancelled a few items from my online order and am going to return a few things to the store... I can see myself accidentally going out wearing the cardigan and flats and carrying the clutch and talking on my iPhone in the Missoni case...
> 
> (also, hi Ame! I lurk on PS )


HI!    I am back and I didn't come back quietly either!

It's...wild.  It's what I would see my mom or someone doing. The way they assembled the "looks" in the lookbook made my head spin.  I like the cardi she's wearing, and I liked the iPhone case but didn't buy either. I just cannot imagine being head to toe anything lol.


----------



## nycdiva

Miss Kris I think you are right.  I just put in a few orders and I am not expecting a single thing. We will see what happens


----------



## Miss Kris

nycdiva said:


> Miss Kris I think you are right.  I just put in a few orders and I am not expecting a single thing. We will see what happens



I was trying to do checks on local inventory and it is going so slow or timing out completely.  Watch the site crash again, lol


----------



## *want it all*

Miss Kris said:


> They had the loop pillows?  Omg I am going to be sick.  I went to four targets today looking for them because they said they had them in stock but actually didn't


Yes, I was so surprised! The one in stock was the orange, blue, and brown version (the purple themed one was already sold out).  I was scared of getting that Target "limit" message when I put 2 in my cart because I wanted both to flank either side of my sofa.  Thank goodness the system didn't default to that.   



La Comtesse said:


> OMG they had those.  Those most likely were things taken out of peoples orders who placed them very early--and with no notice to them.  Target--your business practices are despicable!


Could be.  Could very well be.


----------



## Miss Kris

*want it all* said:


> Yes, I was so surprised! The one in stock was the orange, blue, and brown version (the purple themed one was already sold out).  I was scared of getting that Target "limit" message when I put 2 in my cart because I wanted both to flank either side of my sofa.  Thank goodness the system didn't default to that.
> 
> Could be.  Could very well be.



Ahhhh that is the one I was looking for.  Damn my luck.  I have been chasing that damn pillow all day


----------



## Ladybug09

TXGirlie said:


> I just saw that darn Missoni ad run on TV again....I had to laugh, especially when the ad shows the dates of product being available from Sept 13 to Oct 22. False advertising, Target!!


 I laugh everytime I see it too.

But it's not false advertising. They expected that to happen, but sometimes sh!t happen! (ebayers).


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if today's orders wind up cancelled. I'm sure their inventory is a disaster right now


 
I think their image in many consumers minds is a disaster right now too.  I hope it was worth it to them to create such hype on this line.  I still can't get over the video of the employee having to break up a fight over a pillow that was about to get physical.  I wouldn't blame him for walking out that day.  I'm sure he doesn't get paid to be the security guard too!

I've seen this kind of "marketing" stratedgy before.  One luxury outlet now puts on a "designer purse new arrival" thing similar to what Target did with Missoni.  They put up signs, flyers, email, and do phone calls letting everyone know about it.  They open up early and people line up outside.  They run to the purse line pushing and shoving.  When you get to the counter you have like two minutes to decide on a shelf-worn beat up designer bag that they have put numbers on in magic marker (inside th lining so you can't return to the regular store).  Also, the tags are stamped "NO returns."  Ebay resellers are always first in line and the most obnoxious and aggressive.  I've seen fights break out.  They cause the hype so people will go and grab anything after all they went through for this "great opportunity" to by a $1300 bag that is slightly damaged for $1100.  The same stores used to just put the bags out on the floor when they came in.  Needless to say, I don't shop for handbags there anymore.

I think it is very obvious and foreseeable what is going to happen when you put on a marketing campaign like this.  What I have NEVER seen before is a retailer cancelling items in an order for no reason known to the customer and still shipping the other items and charging them for it.  I ordered a bnch of bedding (for a relative to have everything match).  If they cancel half of it, I don't need the other half and will return all of it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

My zig zag dress and my hoodie were canceled.


----------



## NCC1701D

Dukeprincess said:


> My zig zag dress and my hoodie were canceled.



Nooooo! I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ladybug09

ame said:


> When the price changes within so many days they just credit me the difference. I don't even have to return and rebuy.


 that's even better! That's what I usually do!
some stores like to make you go through the hassle of bringing it back in though.


----------



## Dukeprincess

NCC1701D said:


> Nooooo! I'm so sorry to hear that.



It sucks because I ordered super early too.  I'm going to stop by my local Target and see if there are any returns.


----------



## Suzzeee

Argh!!  I ordered 4 things the first morning and then a few more things the next day and a few this morning and now a couple other things have popped up that I want but I'm afraid to order -- I'm afraid that they'll see too many orders from one person and cancel my original order which I'm still holding out faint hope that I get and which has the one thing I really, really wanted from this entire collection...the maxi dress!  Ugh - I shouldn't be afraid to order from a retailer - this is nuts!


----------



## Miss Kris

I think I may resort to eBay for the pillows.  Argh


----------



## ame

Ladybug09 said:


> that's even better! That's what I usually do!
> some stores like to make you go through the hassle of bringing it back in though.


Yea I just bring in the item, the receipt and say "I found this cheaper on your clearance and I just bought it". Done in like 20 seconds.


----------



## avedashiva

I cannot see the 800 number - can someone post it please for CS - thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> My zig zag dress and my hoodie were canceled.



which one is that?


----------



## kat99

Suzzeee said:


> Argh!!  I ordered 4 things the first morning and then a few more things the next day and a few this morning and now a couple other things have popped up that I want but I'm afraid to order -- I'm afraid that they'll see too many orders from one person and cancel my original order which I'm still holding out faint hope that I get and which has the one thing I really, really wanted from this entire collection...the maxi dress!  Ugh - I shouldn't be afraid to order from a retailer - this is nuts!




omg I feel the same way. I can't believe I am living in fear of a retailer.


----------



## La Comtesse

Ladybug09 said:


> I laugh everytime I see it too.
> 
> But it's not false advertising. They expected that to happen, but sometimes sh!t happen! (ebayers).


 

I think it will run until Oct 22.  Since they've randomly cancelled things in people's orders without notice, I'm sure they'll have to return the half of the order they no longer need.  And since it will take them until October to ship small portions of  people's orders that will probably drag it out until Oct. 22.  What a mess.


----------



## *want it all*

Miss Kris said:


> Ahhhh that is the one I was looking for.  Damn my luck.  I have been chasing that damn pillow all day


Oh no! I'm so sorry.  



Miss Kris said:


> I think I may resort to eBay for the pillows.  Argh


Maybe you'll catch a break.    I have seen a few sellers who haven't been doing much of a mark-up at all on the Missoni items.


----------



## Miss Rina

I love it. ALL


----------



## La Comtesse

Suzzeee said:


> Argh!!  I ordered 4 things the first morning and then a few more things the next day and a few this morning and now a couple other things have popped up that I want but I'm afraid to order -- I'm afraid that they'll see too many orders from one person and cancel my original order which I'm still holding out faint hope that I get and which has the one thing I really, really wanted from this entire collection...the maxi dress!  Ugh - I shouldn't be afraid to order from a retailer - this is nuts!


 

Are they now cancelling if you place too many orders??? This is so absurd.  What's the difference between placing four orders of three things or an order of twelve items?


----------



## Miss Kris

I just got outbid at the last second on the pillows.  This is frustrating.  I will just wait till the hype dies down a bit


----------



## HunneeBee

I visited two Targets on Tuesday morning around 10am.  The first had nearly nothing because I don't think they received much. The second had a much better selection. There was not a big rush or people elbowing each other.  I bought several things, but tried to be selective.  I will return the beautiful pumps because they made my feet go numb after standing in them for 3 mins.lol

Later that day, I ordered a sweater for my daughter and the blue maxi dress.  Sweater is on its way.  Blue maxi is delayed.  My question:  How does the blue maxi look on a normal person? (not a model, size M)


----------



## NCC1701D

kat99 said:


> omg I feel the same way. I can't believe I am living in fear of a retailer.



I feel that way too... lack of information from Target means we have to act on rumor and instinct. I had an order of 13 items including multiples of the jersey bra because I wanted multiples... but when I heard about them cancelling entire orders because people had multiples I cancelled 7 items including all but 1 of the bra. Maybe that was the right move, maybe not. Will that make them less likely to cancel the whole thing? Will the fact that I cancelled somehow push the whole order farther in their queue so it gets processed later? I have no idea.

The one thing I do know is that I have spent so much time and effort in this collection, including making my wishlist as soon as the lookbook came out, going to the store as soon as it opened, battling site outages all day, trying to manage my online order, buying what I could on eBay, returning items that I only bought because I felt I had to or they would sell out before I could think about it... I spent an hour at one Target on Wednesday waiting for the associate to check the back room for the beanie and scarf the website said they had in stock... the whole thing is leaving me cold. I don't know if I want all this angst associated with my new clothes even if they do ever arrive!


----------



## susa

I was lucky, apparently they did not cancel my bikini bottom and only ship the top , but ship both


----------



## koshi13

My boyfriend texted me a while ago that my my copper bike was delivered!  I'm actually paranoid to take the bike into a Target store to get it assembled in fear that one of their employees will accidently sell the bike on the floor   They said assembly would take a few days and with all the madness that's been going on online and in store, I might just take it into a bike shop and pay them to do it.  I know I'm being crazy but this whole experience has been insane and now I'm just delirious :weird:


----------



## NCC1701D

It's not a bad idea to take it to a bike shop, they'll definitely put it together right and probably let you know if there are any safety or durability concerns.


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> I was lucky, apparently they did not cancel my bikini bottom and only ship the top , but ship both


   Lucky you!


----------



## La Comtesse

koshi13 said:


> My boyfriend texted me a while ago that my my copper bike was delivered!  I'm actually paranoid to take the bike into a Target store to get it assembled in fear that one of their employees will accidently sell the bike on the floor   They said assembly would take a few days and with all the madness that's been going on online and in store, I might just take it into a bike shop and pay them to do it.  I know I'm being crazy but this whole experience has been insane and now I'm just delirious :weird:


 
Join the club.  I wish they had a straight-jacket, padded-cell smilely to describe how I feel about all this.  Not worth it.


----------



## Miss Kris

NCC1701D said:


> I feel that way too... lack of information from Target means we have to act on rumor and instinct. I had an order of 13 items including multiples of the jersey bra because I wanted multiples... but when I heard about them cancelling entire orders because people had multiples I cancelled 7 items including all but 1 of the bra. Maybe that was the right move, maybe not. Will that make them less likely to cancel the whole thing? Will the fact that I cancelled somehow push the whole order farther in their queue so it gets processed later? I have no idea.
> 
> The one thing I do know is that I have spent so much time and effort in this collection, including making my wishlist as soon as the lookbook came out, going to the store as soon as it opened, battling site outages all day, trying to manage my online order, buying what I could on eBay, returning items that I only bought because I felt I had to or they would sell out before I could think about it... I spent an hour at one Target on Wednesday waiting for the associate to check the back room for the beanie and scarf the website said they had in stock... the whole thing is leaving me cold. I don't know if I want all this angst associated with my new clothes even if they do ever arrive!



Aw I hope you get the bra.  It is really soft and comfy.  They had a few in the stores near me, so maybe check if your stores have any?


----------



## koshi13

NCC1701D said:


> It's not a bad idea to take it to a bike shop, they'll definitely put it together right and probably let you know if there are any safety or durability concerns.


 
That's exactly what I was thinking as well and have peace of mind.


----------



## Miss Kris

One of my ruanas that I got on eBay was delivered.  My mailboxes are down the street.  I suppose it's time to hop in the car!  Usually I would wait till morning but I am impatient!


----------



## koshi13

La Comtesse said:


> Join the club. I wish they had a straight-jacket, padded-cell smilely to describe how I feel about all this. Not worth it.


 
or a banging my head on the wall smiley


----------



## roussel

Only one shipment notification so far out of 3 orders.  They're only shipping the puzzle tray.


----------



## NCC1701D

I finally got one shipment confirmation out of 2 orders. They're only shipping the clutch. Too little, too late since I already lost hope and bought it on eBay.


----------



## thavasa

^^^ You guys are so lucky to get shipment emails!!

All I got was an order delay notification email this morning, almost all my orders are delayed and may eventually be canceled according to Target. 

I got upset and ordered a M MISSONI Zig-Zag dress and skirt from NM... Now I'm thinking to order the zig-zag cardi as well... I guess I just listened to Margherita  Missoni's advice to "get M Missoni and you'll also avoid looking all the same!"!!


----------



## NCC1701D

Color me skeptical but she doesn't make money if people buy things on eBay... she does if people buy M Missoni at NM. Kind of funny for her to say that about people looking all the same when she agreed to a collaboration with a mass merchandiser. Not that I'm bitter or anything


----------



## Miss Kris

thavasa said:


> ^^^ You guys are so lucky to get shipment emails!!
> 
> All I got was an order delay notification email this morning, almost all my orders are delayed and may eventually be canceled according to Target.
> 
> I got upset and ordered a M MISSONI Zig-Zag dress and skirt from NM... Now I'm thinking to order the zig-zag cardi as well... I guess I just listened to Margherita  Missoni's advice to "get M Missoni and you'll also avoid looking all the same!"!!



I haven't received anything in regards to my order either.  It was just the ottoman, or pouf as they call it.  I see they have them available again online, but it would be nice to get an order update at some point


----------



## La Comtesse

I wonder if anyone is getting so angry with Target and this headache that they are cancelling all their orders just to be done with the mess.


----------



## Miss Kris

NCC1701D said:


> Color me skeptical but she doesn't make money if people buy things on eBay... she does if people buy M Missoni at NM. Kind of funny for her to say that about people looking all the same when she agreed to a collaboration with a mass merchandiser. Not that I'm bitter or anything



Amen!


----------



## iluvmybags

I placed four orders on Tuesday -- the first around 1:30pm CST and the last one around 11:30pm (all for clothing).  Today I received two delay notices on the two orders placed in between those two orders -- those now show an approx delivery date of 9/23-9/27.  I didn't have to confirm the new delivery date, altho I recd the same security notice when I clicked on the link in my email (I just told it to accept the certificate).  My first and last orders still say NOT YET SHIPPED and show an approx delivery date of 9/19-9/22.    All of the charges are still pending on my debit card -- but I suspect they'll all drop off today (my bank drops the pending charges after 3 days if the charge hasn't come thru).

I'm beginning to wonder if I'll receive anything I ordered


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> I wonder if anyone is getting so angry with Target and this headache that they are cancelling all their orders just to be done with the mess.



Target obviously made a bundle off of this collection, but it has to kill management to see what things are going for on eBay.  I they would have produced more, that money could have been theirs.  That's actually what makes me feel good about buying most of my stuff on ebay.  Sure, it's a slight premium, but I hope they are realizing what money could have been in their pockets if they managed the campaign properly


----------



## thavasa

NCC1701D said:


> Color me skeptical but she doesn't make money if people buy things on eBay... she does if people buy M Missoni at NM.* Kind of funny for her to say that about people looking all the same when she agreed to a collaboration with a mass merchandiser.* Not that I'm bitter or anything



You are right!! I haven't notice this!  I feel I'm so into zig-zag fever I can't think straight


----------



## La Comtesse

Not to cause anyone any more anxiety, but I have orders that had tracking numbers on random items the were so kind to actully ship me this morning.  Now the tracking numbers are all gone and my expected delivery date has changed (to earlier??!!) and they say "not shipped" at the top of the page.

I guess no one will ever know for sure what Target will be so kind to actually send them until they open the package.  I just hope they aren't sending people just a votive candle, but then billing them for the other 10 items in the order.


----------



## pellarin22

To all the Toronto TPFer's I'm going to Buffalo tomorrow and I'll post what I see when I get back. I'm going to check out three Targets that I usually go to.
 Also for all the other Canadians, I just bought a REAL Missoni scarf at the Canadian website www.stylehopper.com for $99  and free shipping because it's being shipped in Canada. US friends I'm not sure if they ship to the USA,  I had read about the site in Toronto Life magazine and just my luck they started their Missoni sale a few days ago. They had Hunter boots but they're all sold out.


----------



## thavasa

Miss Kris said:


> I haven't received anything in regards to my order either.  It was just the ottoman, or pouf as they call it.  I see* they have them available again online*, but it would be nice to get an order update at some point



Really?! I think that might be from some people's canceled items. I really want that minty-blue with brown zig-zag cardi now, and was told it'll be delayed till 10/21.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Miss Kris said:


> One of my ruanas that I got on eBay was delivered.  My mailboxes are down the street.  I suppose it's time to hop in the car!  Usually I would wait till morning but I am impatient!



Please post pictures when you get it!


----------



## La Comtesse

[QUOT

I'm beginning to wonder if I'll receive anything I ordered [/COLOR][/FONT][/QUOTE]

You may be lucky.  My items are showing as shipped one day (along with tracking no less) then not shipped the next.  Hard to tell what's happening with the accounts.
Hang in there.


----------



## iluvmybags

Oh yea -- just an FYI:
I was at the Cicero, IL target last night and they had:
WOMEN:  a few PJ sets
GIRLS/INFANTS:  A couple of 1-piece outfits for infants, girl's ponchos (Sz Small), V-neck Sweaters (mostly smaller sizes) and a couple of the purple dresses in infant sizes
SHOES: They had several pairs of the suede pumps; children's Rain Boots, ballet flats & MaryJanes
BEDDING/TOWELS: One bedding set (or maybe it was just the comforter?)
ACCESSORIES: headbands and barrettes; eye masks; the black and white zig-zag train case (makeup box)

I did manage to buy my granddaughter the brown vertical striped sweater dress (the one I wanted for myself but was gone after the crash ).  I also bought her a pair of the ballet flats and the pink rain boots.  I almost bought the suede pumps -- they had them in a size 9 -- but I placed an order online for both an 8.5 and a 9 and the 9's were just a little bit big.  I figured I'd buy them in case my order was canceled and just add a shoe pad inside to tighten up the fit, but changed my mind and put them back.  I figure if I get them, great -- I really need the 8.5 anyhow -- but if my order is canceled, it's not a big deal since I bought them to go with the dresses I ordered


----------



## Miss Kris

I'm going to cancel everything I ordered through Target.  It makes me sad to see what everyone is having to go through and I just don't feel right about it all, especially the tote I ordered today since it most likely came from someone's canceled order


----------



## Miss Kris

How do you cancel an online order?


----------



## iluvmybags

On the upside -- about 2 years ago, a bunch of Missoni scarves showed up at DSW here in the US.  They were clearanced priced so they were <$20!!  They had a whole bunch of them to choose from -- I bought three at the time, and went back and bought a couple more to use as gifts.  Sadly, I no longer have them -- I sold them on ebay when I needed some extra $$ -- but there's still hope of getting REAL Missoni at a pretty big discount!!


----------



## thavasa

Miss Kris said:


> I'm going to cancel everything I ordered through Target.  It makes me sad to see what everyone is having to go through and I just don't feel right about it all, especially the tote I ordered today since it most likely came from someone's canceled order



I also feel like to cancel all my orders from target, but I think you should wait a few more day to see what's going on before actually cancel your orders. They might still be hopes!


----------



## J.Toronto

pellarin22 said:


> To all the Toronto TPFer's I'm going to Buffalo tomorrow and I'll post what I see when I get back. I'm going to check out three Targets that I usually go to.
> Also for all the other Canadians, I just bought a REAL Missoni scarf at the Canadian website http://www.stylehopper.com for $99  and free shipping because it's being shipped in Canada. US friends I'm not sure if they ship to the USA,  I had read about the site in Toronto Life magazine and just my luck they started their Missoni sale a few days ago. They had Hunter boots but they're all sold out.



Great! Please report back! I would think they'd be super cleaned out since they are near the border but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 

And oh no! $99! They were selling on Peacock Parade (hideous names, these deal sites) for 79!  It's also a Cdn site. If you would like a referral to it, please let me know. They're still on sale now.


----------



## jun3machina

went into my store earlier to return the flats....they had all the lil girls stuff down in womens, one short skirt and one nighty set left.

im really interested what the production numbers of the items were....if they made more or less of each item since it had more variety...

i just checked zig zag coats on ebay and they're going for like $300


----------



## Chloe

NCC1701D said:


> ....So I just sat in the call queue for 30 minutes only to have the rep tell me that there's a system error responsible for those emails and not to worry about it, everything's fine. That made no sense to me....



Yup - I got the same DELAY emails. I went through the Target site (got a security warning) and then clicked Approve the Delay. 

Later in the day I received an email stating those items have been shipped. 

Dear Target: Get your sh*t together!


----------



## daniela127

This is weird...last night, I got an email saying that some of my Missoni stuff shipped and another my facewash (which I ordered with my Missoni stuff) shipped - two separate packages.  The tracking # for my facewash worked but the tracking # for my Missoni stuff didn't.  I went back to check a few minutes ago and now it says that NOTHING shipped, even though my facewash tracking # worked and says it'll be delivered Monday!  

I hope I don't get cancelled on.  I'm on hold with Target now but who knows how long this could take.  

I also hope, at the very least, that I get my facewash.


----------



## ozmodiar

La Comtesse said:


> Not to cause anyone any more anxiety, but I have orders that had tracking numbers on random items the were so kind to actully ship me this morning.  Now the tracking numbers are all gone and my expected delivery date has changed (to earlier??!!) and they say "not shipped" at the top of the page.
> 
> I guess no one will ever know for sure what Target will be so kind to actually send them until they open the package.  I just hope they aren't sending people just a votive candle, but then billing them for the other 10 items in the order.



My tracking numbers are gone, too. The website is just being glitchy, they were still up when I checked a couple of hours ago. One of my packages arrived in town this morning, but I think too late to get on a delivery truck so it'll probably be delivered Monday. Another small package got passed off to Mail Innovations (boo!), so that one will probably take forever to arrive.


----------



## La Comtesse

If you really want it, I wouldn't cancel. And it's sweet of you to think like that  (that's how I usually think).  But if you really want it Miss Kris, keep it.  They'll jut put it back and maybe one of those high-priced resellers will get it.

I broke down and called to try to get my second throw (for a family member).  The CS rep said they can't see anything in their computers since it's down again due to heavy traffic (everyone buying all the radom cancellations I guess).  But he claimed an order of 2 would not be too many to ship (not that he knows what MORONs in management have instructed the employees to do or how employees will take it upon themselves to limit quantities if they weren't adequately instructed).  It's a total crap-shoot at this point.  A total mess.


----------



## saligator

Well, the Gucci sandals that I bought when the Target site crashed and that went on crazy sale on a shopping site (200, reduced from 495) arrived today. (They look like these, but in white: http://www.shoebunny.com/wp-content...icon-bit-thong-sandals-leighton-meester-4.jpg)

They fit perfectly and I love them. I hope the Missoni comes, but if not, at least I got a deal that I love (which I likely couldn't have gotten before because all the shoppers usually on the digital prowl were distracted at Target).

Oh, and the toaster is on its way, and they charged me shipping for that--while delaying everything else.


----------



## flrich23

WOW!  I can't believe I spent two days reading this thread.  I'm upsetting to hear all the horror stories and the cancellations.   I just can't believe Target wouldn't have done something about the resellers. Just makes me mad. 

My Tuesday experience:  I forgot about the release until I read the TPF.  I decided to wait until lunch to go after it was already 3 hrs after Target had opened.  The 1st store had 2 women's shirts left, all kids clothes, and a few housewares.  I scored the glass platter, matching bowl, 2 milk crates, a silk scarf, and then I decided to try a girls XL pink zig zag sweater.  If fits really nice, but I don't know if I will keep it.  They had all of the beauty products left, and a few candles and office supplies. 
I was happy because I got what I wanted which was the platter, and the bowl.  On the way home after 6 pm, I went to Target by my house and they had everything left.  Except the scarfs which is what I really wanted (the pink infiniti one).  I ended up not getting any dresses, but I managed to snag a throw, and a men's scarf.  I'm sure I got some more things but I didn't even look at my haul.  I decided that I will let the madness die down then go through it and then return whatever I don't want, or don't remember buying.


----------



## *want it all*

Miss Kris said:


> I'm going to cancel everything I ordered through Target.  It makes me sad to see what everyone is having to go through and I just don't feel right about it all, especially the tote I ordered today since it most likely came from someone's canceled order


I don't think _you_ can do so at this point.  I believe it can only come from Target directly.  (Take a look at the statement below, and even then, it mentions nothing anything about cancellations, per se, from the consumer.)



> frequently asked questions:                             Can I modify my order?                             You  have 30 minutes after placing your order to make changes, including  your shipping address, your payment method or the number of items. To  change these or other parts of your order, visit my account
> or call 1-800-591-3869. After 30 minutes, we will start processing your  order and it may not be possible to make additional changes.


----------



## floral_kitty

I am happy to see a lot of the stuff going on Ebay has no bidding on it. Some of the more popular items are of course being bid on, but there is a lot of stuff not selling... HA! So, I guess there will be a lot of returns showing up!


----------



## cristalena56

I wish someone would return one of the scarves I want so I can buy 1  going to 2 targets I havent been to yet.. Hoping ill get lucky..


----------



## novella

I just got a delay e-mail so we'll see what happens. I'm so glad that many of the Missoni items on feebay aren't getting bid on. Karma!


----------



## novella

iluvmybags said:


> On the upside -- about 2 years ago, a bunch of Missoni scarves showed up at DSW here in the US.  They were clearanced priced so they were <$20!!  They had a whole bunch of them to choose from -- I bought three at the time, and went back and bought a couple more to use as gifts.  Sadly, I no longer have them -- I sold them on ebay when I needed some extra $$ -- but there's still hope of getting REAL Missoni at a pretty big discount!!



I remember that! They also had Moschino scarves at a great discount too. 

I bought a whole bunch of Missoni and Moschino scarves but I ended up only keeping 1 Missoni scarf for myself and 2 Moschino scarves to give as gifts. I love my Missoni scarf so much!


----------



## cristalena56

novella said:


> I remember that! They also had Moschino scarves at a great discount too.
> 
> I bought a whole bunch of Missoni and Moschino scarves but I ended up only keeping 1 Missoni scarf for myself and 2 Moschino scarves to give as gifts. I love my Missoni scarf so much!



Lucky!!  im never at the right place, at the right time.. I have the worst luck ever... Stores can have something cute and my size is the only one not there.. someone even found the scarf I wanted at the target I was at for 3 hrs after work. Then the other target I went to the fitting room lady said she had seen it on wed evening and I was there around 530... *sigh*


----------



## Kansashalo

Suzzeee said:


> There's a bunch of stuff back up on the Target site that is available to order -- that medium vase is there, the brown tote bag, that cute beanie hat... a bunch of stuff that wasn't available yesterday for sure! Sounds like they're finally starting to get a handle on their actual inventory.


 
You are right - there is even women's clothing (black maxi skirt, shirts, puffer jackets, etc.).

I hope they aren't canceling people's order to "replenish" the website.  If so that is shady...


----------



## bettyyy

Just came back from my local Target, there were a lot of socks, kids flats, few men sweaters socks and ties, serving platter, cereal bowls, vases, the 3 serving plate thing, journals, etc. As far as women's there were only nighties, hair accessories, and socks. A lot of kids clothes (no XL) and accessories, some media boxes, a storage box, umm can't remember much else.  If anyone needs help overcoming those evilbay hoarders, send me a PM and I'll see if they have it in stock! Target is less than 5 minutes away from my house.


----------



## iluvmybags

well, I just got my third delay notice.  I have one more order (the first one I placed) that I haven't heard anything about -- no delay notice, no shipping info, no cancellation --- nothing.  The other thing I notice, when I click on my orders from the Target page, they all still have their original approx delivery dates, but the emails I recd put their deliveries at one week later

I just wish I knew what was going on (and I'm at work, so it's not like I can call and sit on hold for 30-60 minutes!) whether or not I should expect anything or nothing at all.

This is really getting ridiculous

ETA:  I actually just re-read the email they sent and I don't know -- it sure sounds like a cancellation to me:




> The delayed items will be automatically shipped to you if they become available before the new estimated delivery date. No longer want the delayed items? Visit the order detail page to cancel the items if they haven't yet shipped.



So in other words, what I ordered isn't available and if it becomes available, they'll ship it to me 
Considering we already know that the line isn't being replenished, the only chance the items could become available would be if someone returned them and how many others are waiting on the exact same items?  

So, IMO, it sounds like there's no Missoni for me


----------



## *want it all*

This thread is at 156 pages!    I wonder if the mods would be opposed to a thread that just showed _mod shots_ of what people got (clothing and accessories only versus "hauls").    They're getting lost in this thread, and it'd be nice to see mod shots of items I'm on the fence about...


----------



## saligator

"Quote:
The delayed items will be automatically shipped to you if they become available before the new estimated delivery date. No longer want the delayed items? Visit the order detail page to cancel the items if they haven't yet shipped."

I read that totally differently.

TO me it means that let's say you have a delay until 10/21, if the items are available before then, then they'll just send them to you without another notification, otherwise they'll be arriving when the delay says they will.

Not everything is in warehouses waiting to be shipped, I'm guessing here. A lot of times with retail, things are made in different locations, etc... and delays are getting them from manufacturing to the warehouse.

I wouldn't give up just yet.


----------



## Kansashalo

Miss Kris said:


> I'm going to cancel everything I ordered through Target. It makes me sad to see what everyone is having to go through and I just don't feel right about it all, especially the tote I ordered today since it most likely came from someone's canceled order


 
I feel you.  When I went on to check, I saw that the baby blankets were available and I was tempted...but didn't.

Seriously Target, who does your sales/inventory forecasting?


----------



## Miss Kris

*want it all* said:


> I don't think _you_ can do so at this point.  I believe it can only come from Target directly.  (Take a look at the statement below, and even then, it mentions nothing anything about cancellations, per se, from the consumer.)



ugh.  I guess I will call them in a few days if I don't get an update.


----------



## Miss Kris

Kansashalo said:


> You are right - there is even women's clothing (black maxi skirt, shirts, puffer jackets, etc.).
> 
> *I hope they aren't canceling people's order to "replenish" the website.  If so that is shady.*..



That's kind of what I am thinking is going on


----------



## Suzie

mademoiselle.bd said:


> I think I'm using the same forwarder as you, and my first order of 7 things ordered at about 8.30 Australian time shipped today, and my second order is delayed. It may be because you're order had 20 items in it? A lot of people seem to have had their large orders being cancelled.


 
The funny thing is that is what Target allowed you to order so I just picked the things I liked the most and deleted other things. Three of my items were scarves and 2 were tights so it wasn't like I was buying just 20 of the same items? If you look on the facebook page the cancellations appear to be quite random.


----------



## arireyes

My target has taken most of their displays down.  I did manage to score a gold cardigan that someone must have returned today.  All thats left are some socks, and cosmetic bags.  Maybe some stationary


----------



## pellarin22

J.Toronto said:


> Great! Please report back! I would think they'd be super cleaned out since they are near the border but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> And oh no! $99! They were selling on Peacock Parade (hideous names, these deal sites) for 79!  It's also a Cdn site. If you would like a referral to it, please let me know. They're still on sale now.


 
Oh darn it!  That's okay I can always buy another! I have been looking and I was going to pay full price I just happened to google Missoni Canada and the site came up with a Missoni sale. I checked out the reviews in Toronto Life  before I ordered.
 I am not expecting to find anything in  Buffalo but you never know. We had discovered a huge Super Target that is about 15 minutes away from the Walden Galleria. Who knows if they have restocked but they usually know we Canadians are coming pretty often now.


----------



## Suzie

ck21 said:


> Susie-I am sorry you have had problems.  Wondering if a difference in the shipping vs billing addresses made it kick out?  Wish I could do something to help.


 
Thanks ck21, when I finally got through to a rep on the phone last night they said that it was OK to have different billing and shipping addresses.

I hope you enjoy your items, I am happy for you guys that got what you wanted and are enjoying them. I don't want to go the ebay route but there were a few things that I really wanted.


----------



## misspurse

Miss Kris said:


> Target obviously made a bundle off of this collection, but it has to kill management to see what things are going for on eBay.  I they would have produced more, that money could have been theirs.  That's actually what makes me feel good about buying most of my stuff on ebay.  Sure, it's a slight premium, but I hope they are realizing what money could have been in their pockets if they managed the campaign properly



do you think it would have really mattered if target had ordered more stuff? like, say target had ordered double the amount of inventory. wouldn't that just mean the ebayers could have bought that much more stuff? from what i understand, there were people just filling up their carts sky high in some stores with anything they could grab, regardless of size, style, etc. the greed and hoarding tendencies in some people just really makes me sad. i'm not sure what target could have really done here, other than place a limit on what people could purchase. they do that for video games and consoles. why not here?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

*want it all* said:


> This thread is at 156 pages!    I wonder if the mods would be opposed to a thread that just showed _mod shots_ of what people got (clothing and accessories only versus "hauls").    They're getting lost in this thread, and it'd be nice to see mod shots of items I'm on the fence about...


 
I agree ...Im kind of tired of talking ( and hearing about this) and want to see some pics!!!  

I am also waiting on a "delayed" shipment, blah blah blah ...but I found two items in the store so im happy!

maybe someone can start a modeling or post pics only post!!


----------



## nycdiva

^^ I totally agree with you. Someone on my local crags list has a mock up target missoni store in their home. It's rediculous and all the prices are sky high. I am wait g on people like this to make returns. The stuff isn't worth twice the price.


----------



## cristalena56

I knew I should have come to the arrowhead location. Who knows what they would of had the past 2 days. They have laptop cases, zig zag train case, floral milk crates, floral headscarves, barettes, thicker headbands, barettes, socks, knee highs, rainboots, flats, the dress I wanted they have all sizes for the girls, sleeping mask, some jammies.. Who knew.. They said they are expecting a shipment of hardlunes she said and accessories. I think it was a manager I asked and she was super nice.


----------



## fashion16

called my local target today.  They claim they don't know if they will get another shipment but have been told not to expect one????? I was really hoping for another shipment...


----------



## iluvmybags

nycdiva said:


> ^^ I totally agree with you. Someone on my local crags list has a mock up target missoni store in their home. It's rediculous and all the prices are sky high. I am wait g on people like this to make returns. The stuff isn't worth twice the price.


 Seriously?  That's absurd!  How is that even legal?  I can see reselling somewhere like ebay or even posting some things on Craig's List, but to set up a mock-up store in their home and invite people to "shop"?  How is that legal w/o a retail license?


----------



## iluvmybags

This is getting absurd -- I'm about ready to cancel everything and buy what I want on ebay!!

I just recd shipping notification for two of the 15 things I ordered -- a pair of shoes and the infinity scarf.  I also received a delay notice (10/26) - which I had to approve -- for one of the dresses.  It happened to be the dress I bought to match the shoes (the scarf goes with that dress as well!)  Obviously, I don't want the shoes if I'm not going to get the dress, which means I'll have to sit on the shoes for a month and half to see if I get the dress (doubtful)  (and to make things even more confusing -- I recd an update in quantity -- for an item I only bought ONE of!!  So what does that mean?  That I'm not getting any now?  Am I getting two?  WTH?!)

In the meantime, I am anticipating similar notices for the other dresses and sweaters I ordered.  What really makes me mad is (1) I had all these things in my cart at 6am and was ready to check out when their site crashed.  From what I understand, people who placed orders before the crash have either recd their orders already or they have recd shipping notices, and (2) I've read that people who placed orders AFTER me for many of the same items have recd shipping notices and tracking info (a few people said their things were out for delivery).  It makes me so mad when orders placed AFTER mine are filled and earlier orders are delayed -- how does that make sense?

I'm just so close to saying "F'It" -- cancel the whole darned thing
I put off buying a new handbag I really, really want for this Missoni stuff -- I'm thinking I should cancel it all and buy my bag!!

(OK, rant over!!!)


----------



## roussel

Seriously i don't get these emails with changing delivery dates. I also got that email for me to approve a future shipment and it is for the pieced dress that I really want. Ok as long as they're not cancelling that I'll be happy


----------



## J.Toronto

pellarin22 said:


> Oh darn it!  That's okay I can always buy another! I have been looking and I was going to pay full price I just happened to google Missoni Canada and the site came up with a Missoni sale. I checked out the reviews in Toronto Life  before I ordered.
> I am not expecting to find anything in  Buffalo but you never know. We had discovered a huge Super Target that is about 15 minutes away from the Walden Galleria. Who knows if they have restocked but they usually know we Canadians are coming pretty often now.



Okay, well if you'd like an invitation to Peacock parade just pm me your email and I'll get you one! It's actually much better than Stylehopper in my opinion.

And I looovvve Walden Galleria! If there's nothing at Target at least you can shop there!


----------



## ame

If when I receive my items I don't like or want any of them anymore, I will let you guys know and give you guys the chance to buy them at regular price (and shipping costs) before I just return them to the store.


----------



## Suzzeee

Well, I'm cautiously optimistic -- I got a "your order is shipped" notice on the 3 clothing items (the makeup case shipped earlier today) I ordered on Tues am - it's not showing up yet in the UPS tracking but I'm slightly hopeful that I might get my blue maxi dress!!!  

Stopped by the Pleasant Hill, CA store this afternoon and they have all the signage down and I saw 2 plastic glasses, sleep masks in floral, 3 comforter sets - floral, one green sweater, one romper w/ snag and about 8 pieces of kids clothing -- they did have a lot of shoes however -looked to be mainly the kids ballet flats and boots.


----------



## LVjudy

went to my local target today.  all the clothing womens, mens, kids, were on a few racks in the front.  some had to be returns bc there were items that i didnt see on my last visit.  there were still a lot of home items left, comforter sets, duvet sets, a ton of vases & frames.


----------



## avedashiva

LVjudy said:


> went to my local target today.  all the clothing womens, mens, kids, were on a few racks in the front.  some had to be returns bc there were items that i didnt see on my last visit.  there were still a lot of home items left, comforter sets, duvet sets, a ton of vases & frames.



Oh I want a duvet set so bad


----------



## xanderbsb

Has anyone noticed a difference between "limited stock" and "in stock" when searching for items in stores on the website and then going to the actual store?

I know if something is "limited stock" there's a big chance it's not in store. However, if something is shown "in stock" on the website does that make the chances better or is it basically the same as "limited stock?"

I hope that made sense lol


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Suzzeee said:


> Well, I'm cautiously optimistic -- I got a "your order is shipped" notice on the 3 clothing items (the makeup case shipped earlier today) I ordered on Tues am - it's not showing up yet in the UPS tracking but I'm slightly hopeful that I might get my blue maxi dress!!!
> 
> Stopped by the Pleasant Hill, CA store this afternoon and they have all the signage down and I saw 2 plastic glasses, sleep masks in floral, 3 comforter sets - floral, one green sweater, one romper w/ snag and about 8 pieces of kids clothing -- they did have a lot of shoes however -looked to be mainly the kids ballet flats and boots.


 Have you been to the large one in Walnut Creek?  I was thinking of stopping there late tonight? 

Not much in the east bay but I did find quite a few items (not much clothing though) all the way out in the Hayward area!


----------



## jun3machina

wow! i cant believe the way this keeps going! i returned my heels and flats today. 

my cardigan is on ebay to pay for the sweater coat i paid double for on ebay....ush: im over it now! i feel really bad for all you guys waiting for your orders...

and i think it really reflects the economic state that some is ballsy enough to set up a 'mock store' in their house! yikes! i'd be scared someone crazier would come in and rob them blind!


----------



## HunneeBee

I feel very bad for those of you who were so passionate about this line, but then couldn't get what you wanted.  I actually just wanted a taste of the Missoni for Target.  Because I'm in the semi-sticks, there wasn't a run on my Target store. (What's a Missoni?)  That said, I imagine it's well picked over by now.  I ordered the blue maxi sweater dress online and it's been placed on back order.  I don't feel entirely optimistic about receiving it even though I had to call and wait for 30 minutes to approve the later delivery date.  All that said, I really do think this was unprecedented for Target and I think they were caught with their pants down.  I feel worse for the customers because they acted in good faith.  I will live quite well without my maxi, but I feel very bad for those of you who worked so hard to make your Missoni moment happen.    I'm hoping you can still get some of the pieces you want.


----------



## aira108

I started following this thread a few days ago because I was interested in the Missoni for Target line and I wanted to see everyone's purchases.  But now I feel bad for everyone who's stressing out over their orders.  What was supposed to be a fun and fashionable collaboration has turned into a huge ordeal with website crashes, cancelled orders and crazy mark-ups on ebay.  I hope you guys get at least some of the pieces you want.

All I wanted was an infinity scarf and another accessory (I did manage to find a pair of flats in my size the day after the launch).  But the search for the scarf is consuming too much of my time and thoughts.  I think I'll give up and just buy the scarf off ebay, or buy a Missoni or M Missoni scarf.


----------



## *want it all*

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I agree ...Im kind of tired of talking ( and hearing about this) and want to see some pics!!!
> 
> maybe someone can start a modeling or post pics only post!!


I'll PM a mod and inquire about this.  I know tpf doesn't like duplicates of threads floating about, but this thread is more all encompassing (re: hauls; updates to the website; updates to store inventory; venting; etc), and well, the modeling pics thread can be solely for mod shots.   



xanderbsb said:


> Has anyone noticed a difference between "limited stock" and "in stock" when searching for items in stores on the website and then going to the actual store?
> 
> I know if something is "limited stock" there's a big chance it's not in store. However, if something is shown "in stock" on the website does that make the chances better or is it basically the same as "limited stock?"
> 
> I hope that made sense lol


That made sense, and no, it doesn't make much of a difference.  I had it say "in stock" for a Target that would carry umbrellas, and I called to check on the numbers left, and she said, "None, we sold out.  The system won't reflect changes for 24 hours."  The same case occurred for a girl's striped cardi re: it being "in stock".  It wasn't.


----------



## Miss Kris

xanderbsb said:


> Has anyone noticed a difference between "limited stock" and "in stock" when searching for items in stores on the website and then going to the actual store?
> 
> I know if something is "limited stock" there's a big chance it's not in store. However, if something is shown "in stock" on the website does that make the chances better or is it basically the same as "limited stock?"
> 
> I hope that made sense lol



Every time I have seen "in stock", there have been multiples of the item when I got to the store.  "limited stock" was hit or miss.  Some stuff I scored, mostly clothing, but I tried to get a loop pillow today from 4 dif stores that said "limited stock" and none of them had it


----------



## ilvoelv

Has anything online restocked? I keep checking and nothing


----------



## minatol

Oh crap!  It seems my online order is not gonna go through...  I just have a bad feeling about it with all the delay emails and cancellations.  It really makes me regret not snatching up my #1 priority item I just passed on eBay for pretty good price.  If I got the emails before that auction ended, I would've just bought it from the reseller.  I am HATING how Target is moving so slow with the process.  If they didn't have items in stock, why in the hell they let me buy them in the first place?


----------



## minatol

ilvoelv said:


> Has anything online restocked? I keep checking and nothing


 
I really doubt that is going to happen.  I think they are done with online purchases unless they start uploading returned merchandises much later.


----------



## Miss Kris

minatol said:


> Oh crap!  It seems my online order is not gonna go through...  I just have a bad feeling about it with all the delay emails and cancellations.  It really makes me regret not snatching up my #1 priority item I just passed on eBay for pretty good price.  If I got the emails before that auction ended, I would've just bought it from the reseller.  I am HATING how Target is moving so slow with the process.  If they didn't have items in stock, why in the hell they let me buy them in the first place?



Not to mention you get things much quicker from eBay.  All of my stuff is due to be in within the next few days.  I am starting to feel guilty about spending so much though, so I have been listing some things that I feel I don't absolutely need . DBF is going to kill me when he sees all of the boxes coming in!  I even listed an expensive pair of shoes that he knew I loved just so he doesn't flip out when the shipments come in!


----------



## Miss Kris

minatol said:


> I really doubt that is going to happen.  I think they are done with online purchases unless they start uploading returned merchandises much later.



Actually, with all of the cancelled orders, I think they will restock alot.  I think they will cancel the orders, see what inventory that creates, and space it out from now through October so they don't get hell for a campaign that said "through October" that actually wasn't around after 3 days of launch.


----------



## LeeMiller

I haven't gotten any emails but my order is showing up delayed. What a bummer.  I did resort to eBay for two small things and want a throw but the markup there is so high. I really hope my baby blanket order at least goes through. I was hoping to get the one cardigan I ordered so I could see sizing since I'm torn btw large and medium. Oh the crazy part was I used a coupon target gave me for messing up my account with their new system.


----------



## ashleyjena

I got a loop pillow on ebay for just $9 over retail! Including shipping! So really, it's basically the same amount I'd pay on target.com! Woohooooo!!

Just proves that the demand is much lower, this person pretty much made no profit when it comes down to the gas she used to go to target and come home, and tax and everything.


----------



## saban

Many of the stores in my area are picked clean.  I've had a bit of luck at each location I went to.  They all had different items though, one place had stationary, the other had mainly clothing.  One store really only had tights and socks.  A couple of glasses here, a candle there, bedding at that place...... it's all scattered among the different stores.  Plus a few stores I went to had all the Missoni stuff consolidated in an area up front with a sign saying that they won't be restocking.  

What I really want is the tote bag that I ordered online and might or might not get due to all this confusion.

There was a small restock online today of some items but their origin is being debated on whether they are actually new inventory or a result of cancelled orders.  This is all so frustrating.


----------



## 19yearslater

I went to both the Targets near my home to search for Missoni. The only clothing left in my size were the lingerie set and long-sleeved blouse, neither of which interested me. Luckily I did score a pair of the fushia tights at the first Target. At the second I got the zig-zag striped tote and matching wellies, which are supurb. They look like fashion boots but are rain boots.


----------



## kodem31

I don't know how I feel about Target and these collaborations after watching this. Sorry if this has already been posted!

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/09/16/earlyshow/living/beauty/main20107218.shtml


----------



## jun3machina

the lady said her cardigan was $80....:lolots: $49.99 lady!


----------



## J.Toronto

So I just checked my account again, and my approval message has disappeared from the top.  The date of estimated arrival now says 16-20th.  Anyone else have this?

I think it's good now, but who knows until it's delivered. :wondering Target has made me so paranoid!


----------



## saligator

My updates:

I placed 4 orders, 3 at 1PM EST, 1 at 4PM, EST on 9/13

Update

Order 1:  2 items

1 item (M) *SHIPPING* Black and White Sweater Coat   

1 item (L) delayed until 10/21

Order 2: 7 items

1 item (Toaster) is shipping, lol!

5 items delayed until 10/1
1 item (M) delayed until 10/21


Order 3: 4 items

all items delayed


Order 4: 5 items

No status update.


----------



## mintpearl

jun3machina said:


> the lady said her cardigan was $80....:lolots: $49.99 lady!



^ maybe she got it off of ebay!


----------



## jun3machina

im glad you got the coat!!! ^


----------



## jun3machina

mintpearl said:


> ^ maybe she got it off of ebay!


hahaha... maybe !!


----------



## saligator

jun3machina said:


> im glad you got the coat!!! ^



Thanks, me too. it was the item that I wanted the most. (I hope it fits!)


----------



## jun3machina

me too. i paid double though. doh!


----------



## iluvmybags

OK -- this makes NO sense!
I received a delay notice earlier today for the striped cardigan
it's approx delivery date is 9/23 (no shipping/tracking has been sent yet)
this was in an order by itself --

guess what's available on the website?
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-V-Neck-Knit-Cardigan-Multicolor-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13474454
the striped cardigan in an XL!!!

Now how the heck is that possible?
why is mine delayed if they have one available???


----------



## susa

1st shipment arrived (b/w zagzag coat, black cardi )

just got the 4 th shipment confirmation for the beanie 

sorry, can't post pics , cause I have all the stuff deliverd to a friend in the US and will only get in when I come over in Nov

@luvmybags

maybe the cardi available online will be delayed too, 
can imagine, that target is expecting a delivery with some stuff, i.e the striped cardi in XL........who knows the logistics they are having


----------



## jun3machina

^ GAH! i was just going to ask you!! LOL

im dying to see some modeling pics of the zig zag coat!


----------



## nastasja

Anyone know the original price of the king size duvet sets?


----------



## thithi

killerlife said:


> Anyone know the original price of the king size duvet sets?


I think they were $119.


----------



## susa

jun3machina said:


> ^ GAH! i was just going to ask you!! LOL
> 
> im dying to see some modeling pics of the zig zag coat!



sorry, Pics are delayed till end of nov or even cancelled 

about the cancellation of orders, i read something which explains well why also orders of early birds were cancelled :

" BASICALLY  i finally got ahold of a supervisor, and i told him what happened. he  told me people have been calling all day about this and the explanation  was basically that when the website crashed, their entire system crashed  so that all the orders were still in their system but everyone lost  their "place in line" .. so basically NORMALLY it would be like i  ordered at 3:00 am and was 1st in line, someone ordered at 8 am and they  were 2nd in line, and someone else ordered at 2 pm and they were 3rd in  line... but because the system crashed, the order was lost. so he told  me that by the time my order came up and they created it, that the  inventory was completely gone and thats why mine got cancelled."

posted on FB


----------



## miffy

iluvmybags said:


> OK -- this makes NO sense!
> I received a delay notice earlier today for the striped cardigan
> it's approx delivery date is 9/23 (no shipping/tracking has been sent yet)
> this was in an order by itself --
> 
> guess what's available on the website?
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...Cardigan-Multicolor-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13474454
> the striped cardigan in an XL!!!
> 
> Now how the heck is that possible?
> why is mine delayed if they have one available???



Same thing happened to me! I received a second delay notice for my 2nd order and every single item I have on it is currently available online!


----------



## cristalena56

I found a pleated skirtand the black and white mini dress... The mini dress had strings so I went with the skirt.my hubby gave me half the money to buy my skirt. It was meant to be.. It was the only one and in my size  I got some zig zag knee highs too. I think im going tobreturn my gloves.


----------



## saligator

^^^ Congrats!


----------



## VeraC

I agree with what DC-Cutie said several pages back--try not to read too much into the delayed shipment emails because even though you received a shipment delayed notice it doesn't mean there's a problem with your order.

I ordered the blue chevron maxi dress on Tuesday, probably around 11 a.m. PST. I received a shipment delayed notice yesterday morning saying the estimated delivery date was 9/26, instead of 9/21.  Then I received another shipment delayed notice this morning saying the estimated delivery date was 10/4.  Then this evening I received an email telling me it shipped.

Another shipment was supposed to be delayed with delivery on 9/26 and it shipped today too.

Their system's just wonky.


----------



## susa

ame said:


> http://ny.racked.com/archives/2011/09/16/thats_dedication_woman_wears_headtotoe_missoni_x_target.php



so terrible ! looks like a clown 

some people just don't have any feeling or style, apparently she took the modelling pics  which are obviously done to show the maximum of the items as a sample




i realized that the only items which are delayed are multiples ( 2 long scarves, 2 silk scarves) , i guess these are likely to be cancelled, so I mananged to cancel one of each , let's see 
from what i am reading here i have the impression that target cancels multiple orders of the same item to make something good to others


----------



## Enigma78

my 1st order, email from target: 
We just found out about an unexpected delay that affects your order placed on 09/14/2011. We're sorry, but we may not be able to deliver your item(s) by the estimated delivery date you received with your original order. New estimated delivery date(s) are included below - October 3rd.
You will not be charged for any items until they ship. If items need to be shipped separately, your shipping charges will not increase.
The delayed items will be automatically shipped to you if they become available before the new estimated delivery date. No longer want the delayed items? Visit the order detail page to cancel the items if they haven't yet shipped.

We're sorry for the inconvenience and we will get the items to you as quickly as we can.

Thanks for shopping at Target
Team Target'

I don't how they cant deal with orders and then some items are now coming up as available? I managed to order the maxi skirt in brown just yesterday, no idea if i would ever get that anyway


----------



## boxermomof2

susa said:


> so terrible ! looks like a clown
> 
> some people just don't have any feeling or style, apparently she took the modelling pics  which are obviously done to show the maximum of the items as a sample



LOL! 
I swear that was not me...I joked about wearing it all together earlier in the thread. I wore my rain boots(on a rainy day) with white skinny jeans and a solid tee. I kept my clothes and jewelry simple and let the boots do the talking. 
I got so many compliments on my boots!


----------



## surlygirl

yesterday, after receiving my second delayed shipment notification for my order, I later received two separate shipping emails for the two items in my order. the delayed emails are not necessarily an indication that your order will be canceled.

sending out good vibes for everyone still waiting on orders or looking for items at their local targets.

i went back to my local target, but they were still cleaned out. a few frames, cups, bowls, cami sets and one small floral milk crate. womp, womp.


----------



## susa

boxermomof2 said:


> LOL!
> I swear that was not me...I joked about wearing it all together earlier in the thread. I wore my rain boots(on a rainy day) with white skinny jeans and a solid tee. I kept my clothes and jewelry simple and let the boots do the talking.
> I got so many compliments on my boots!



I am sure that looked terrific !! I would never wear more than one missoni piece ( ok, with the bikini and the gloves I make an exeption )
Boots only when it is a rainy day


poor lady, the tote seemed to be out of stock when she was shopping


----------



## boxermomof2

susa said:


> Boots only when it is a rainy day



I agree! Rain is in the forecast for Sunday. They really are a little bit of sunshine on a rainy day.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Lmao that head to toe look is ridiculous! Overkill and not cute.


----------



## Redd

Well, one out of four of my items shipped... Should I be happy something is coming, or scared thats all Im getting??!


----------



## PrettyCamellia

That poor thing. Was she trying to show off that she scored all those things?? How embarrassing! 

I have to admit, I don't usually wear a lot of prints. But I scored few pieces of this missoni collection and I want to style them as classy as possible. I love all the modeling shots, so pls keep them coming!


----------



## FashionGal18

Suzzeee said:


> Seriously - you never know.  I've heard that some housewares will get restocked plus I'm sure some is going to get returned.  I got socks today that I couldn't find yesterday and the SA that I talked to said that they'd put them over by shoes and no one could find them -- in all the frenzy there are probably some random boxes that didn't get opened either.  I heard on another forum that people are still going into stores and finding things!


 
Well I did end up going to another Target and you were right. I happened to walk by the socks section and ended up finding two pairs of socks just hanging there. So I decided to get them considering that they were the ones I had originally wanted. When I went to go and pay the cashier told me that they were probably going to re-stock at the store but not until next week. It really does pay off to just walk around a bit and look for things because they seem to be scattered all over the place.


----------



## nastasja

thithi said:


> I think they were $119.


 
Thanks!



VeraC said:


> I agree with what DC-Cutie said several pages back--try not to read too much into the delayed shipment emails because even though you received a shipment delayed notice it doesn't mean there's a problem with your order.


I agree. One of my items did "ship"...however, it didn't actually show up in UPS tracking until 2 days later.

I think they just can't keep up with the order fulfillment process...so they are estimating that they won't be able to ship out everyone's orders for weeks. Not necessarily an indication that they don't have your items in-stock. It's just that the delivery time is majorly delayed.


----------



## sammix3

My Saturday casual look.. kids tunic with white tank and black leggings.


----------



## LeeMiller

surlygirl said:


> yesterday, after receiving my second delayed shipment notification for my order, I later received two separate shipping emails for the two items in my order. the delayed emails are not necessarily an indication that your order will be canceled.
> 
> sending out good vibes for everyone still waiting on orders or looking for items at their local targets.
> 
> i went back to my local target, but they were still cleaned out. a few frames, cups, bowls, cami sets and one small floral milk crate. womp, womp.


 
Can I ask which Target?  I'm in DC also so let me know if there is something you're looking for.  Although I have a little baby so I'm not sure if we'll get out much....


----------



## ame

Cute!!!^^


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Woo hoo! My second order just shipped! I'll be holding my breath until they arrive.


----------



## azureartist

This is madness! Check out this evilbay listing where the guy is selling rainboots for $31,000 to fund his daughter's college tuition. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...men_s_Shoes&hash=item336c0b0988#ht_500wt_1242


----------



## GirlieShoppe

azureartist said:


> This is madness! Check out this evilbay listing where the guy is selling rainboots for $31,000 to fund his daughter's college tuition.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...men_s_Shoes&hash=item336c0b0988#ht_500wt_1242



OMG -- that is crazy! Did you see that someone asked him about the price?

Q:  Hi, is the price for these boots US $31000? Did you mislabel the price or this pair of boots is about the price of a BMW? I'm interested in these boots so i'd like to know the real price. thank you. Sep-16-11   A:  			 Dear Buyer, Thank you for your interest in my auction. The real price of these boots is US $31,000.00. I appreciate you taking the time to bring your perception of an error to my attention. However, I intentionally have priced the item at this cost to pay for my daughter's first year at university, and I am believing to sell them for this price this weekend. Many blessings, Okie_for_now


----------



## Belladiva79

if anyone get the black white sweater coat and wants to return it please contact me. im searching for it everywhere and its sold out!


----------



## Pursepushin

People do strange things on evilbay and buyers, even stranger. Hopefully, highly doubtful that anyone is going to be that stupid even if these were the last pair on the planet which, of course, they are not.




HermesNewbie said:


> OMG -- that is crazy! Did you see that someone asked him about the price?
> 
> Q:  Hi, is the price for these boots US $31000? Did you mislabel the price or this pair of boots is about the price of a BMW? I'm interested in these boots so i'd like to know the real price. thank you. Sep-16-11   A:               Dear Buyer, Thank you for your interest in my auction. The real price of these boots is US $31,000.00. I appreciate you taking the time to bring your perception of an error to my attention. However, I intentionally have priced the item at this cost to pay for my daughter's first year at university, and I am believing to sell them for this price this weekend. Many blessings, Okie_for_now


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

azureartist said:


> This is madness! Check out this evilbay listing where the guy is selling rainboots for $31,000 to fund his daughter's college tuition.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...men_s_Shoes&hash=item336c0b0988#ht_500wt_1242



Wow!



HermesNewbie said:


> OMG -- that is crazy! Did you see that someone asked him about the price?
> 
> Q:  Hi, is the price for these boots US $31000? Did you mislabel the price or this pair of boots is about the price of a BMW? I'm interested in these boots so i'd like to know the real price. thank you. Sep-16-11   A:  			 Dear Buyer, Thank you for your interest in my auction. The real price of these boots is US $31,000.00. I appreciate you taking the time to bring your perception of an error to my attention. However, I intentionally have priced the item at this cost to pay for my daughter's first year at university, and I am believing to sell them for this price this weekend. Many blessings, Okie_for_now



And Yikes!


----------



## LeeMiller

So everything I ordered is delayed until October --- I hate you Target!  If they really have the stock why the long delay?  I wonder if I'll even get any of it.  

btw. avoid Missoni fever --- I almost bought something from Ebay and then I had to check myself--- will I use this, do I even really love this?  I did get real Missoni towels from Ebay instead of Target ones since they were about the same price!  

Anyways, washed some baby clothes and the color ran on everything!  Luckily I washed it in the sink and not with other clothes --- just FYI to other moms!


----------



## LeeMiller

azureartist said:


> This is madness! Check out this evilbay listing where the guy is selling rainboots for $31,000 to fund his daughter's college tuition.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...men_s_Shoes&hash=item336c0b0988#ht_500wt_1242


 
OMG that seller is hilarious!! What a sense of humor!


----------



## sweetfacespout

sammix3 said:


> My Saturday casual look.. kids tunic with white tank and black leggings.


this is sooo cute!


----------



## ame

Ugh that sucks! I was concerned about the colors running. I might see about those "Color Catcher" things you put in the wash.


----------



## boxermomof2

This is crazy.....seller is counting on a shipment from Target.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300599522894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## qudz104

azureartist said:


> This is madness! Check out this evilbay listing where the guy is selling rainboots for $31,000 to fund his daughter's college tuition.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...men_s_Shoes&hash=item336c0b0988#ht_500wt_1242



omg, can someone follow this listing to see what the final price is? my God its missoni for target, not an alligator skin hermes! lol!
also granted, this is the one piece that i really wanted from the line, but its not even in my size! even if i had a spare 31K to spend on $40 boots! lol!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

boxermomof2 said:


> This is crazy.....seller is counting on a shipment from Target.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300599522894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Talk about counting your chickens before they hatch


----------



## GirlieShoppe

qudz104 said:


> omg, can someone follow this listing to see what the final price is? my God its missoni for target, not an alligator skin hermes! lol!
> also granted, this is the one piece that i really wanted from the line, but its not even in my size! even if i had a spare 31K to spend on $40 boots! lol!



If this seller does end up getting 31K for those boots, I am going to be listing each of my items at 15K a piece!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Talk about counting your chickens before they hatch



Crazy!!


----------



## azureartist

HermesNewbie said:


> If this seller does end up getting 31K for those boots, I am going to be listing each of my items at 15K a piece!



LOL!  Yes! Lady needs a new Birkin!


----------



## KittyKat65

Just got back from my local Target to return the B&W t-shirt and saw some Rolling luggage was on the floor as well as other returns.  I went over to the luggage thinking I could buy it and sell it and then couldn't do it.  The cost to ship and finding a box would be a complete PITA.  And after I touched it I wanted to wash my hands


----------



## Miss Kris

Finally got the dreaded "delayed" email for the ottoman.  Time to cancel the order


----------



## nauticalstar

Potomac yard target had a few things: black and white (though it was really more of a tan) zigzag makeup cases in the small rectangle and the medium purse kit. Also the travel neck pillows in black and white (tan?) and the colore.


----------



## Miss Kris

HermesNewbie said:


> OMG -- that is crazy! Did you see that someone asked him about the price?
> 
> Q:  Hi, is the price for these boots US $31000? Did you mislabel the price or this pair of boots is about the price of a BMW? I'm interested in these boots so i'd like to know the real price. thank you. Sep-16-11   A:  			 Dear Buyer, Thank you for your interest in my auction. The real price of these boots is US $31,000.00. I appreciate you taking the time to bring your perception of an error to my attention. However, I intentionally have priced the item at this cost to pay for my daughter's first year at university, and I am believing to sell them for this price this weekend. Many blessings, Okie_for_now



*dead*. 

I want to write in just to see his reply!


----------



## Miss Kris

ame said:


> Ugh that sucks! I was concerned about the colors running. I might see about those "Color Catcher" things you put in the wash.



Those work like gold!  That's how my clothes got through my college years!


----------



## authenticplease

HN!  LOL at your new avatar......did not know you were in NY this week


----------



## Miss Kris

boxermomof2 said:


> This is crazy.....seller is counting on a shipment from Target.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300599522894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I actually got irritated when I saw that.  It's the only one on eBay because no one has received their shipment yet!


----------



## Miss Kris

qudz104 said:


> omg, can someone follow this listing to see what the final price is? my God its missoni for target, not an alligator skin hermes! lol!
> also granted, this is the one piece that i really wanted from the line, but its not even in my size! even if i had a spare 31K to spend on $40 boots! lol!



Idk about you but those boots are worth a good $29000 to me.  Too bad he won't lower his price


----------



## Miss Kris

KittyKat65 said:


> Just got back from my local Target to return the B&W t-shirt and saw some Rolling luggage was on the floor as well as other returns.  I went over to the luggage thinking I could buy it and sell it and then couldn't do it.  The cost to ship and finding a box would be a complete PITA.  And after I touched it I wanted to wash my hands



I tried the luggage in the store and I actually loved it.  I travel alot, so I have had lots of carry ons, and I actually liked it the best.  I was surprised at how well it rolled


----------



## Miss Kris

I logged in and it still won't let me cancel even though the email says I can


----------



## LeeMiller

authenticplease said:


> HN! LOL at your new avatar......did not know you were in NY this week


 



OMG love that avatar too!!

I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Miss Kris

Pretty much all comforter sets and duvets are available online it looks like


----------



## qudz104

Miss Kris said:


> Idk about you but those boots are worth a good $29000 to me.  Too bad he won't lower his price



 well, according to him, colleges dont offer discounts so why should he?


----------



## *want it all*

qudz104 said:


> omg, can someone follow this listing to see what the final price is? my God its missoni for target, not an alligator skin hermes! lol!
> also granted, this is the one piece that i really wanted from the line, but its not even in my size! even if i had a spare 31K to spend on $40 boots! lol!


Damn.    There were 2 boots in my size when I went to Target the first day, and I got a chance to compare the 2.  Both had imperfections, and I put them back on the shelf.  This guy is so over the top with that price tag!


----------



## Enigma78

sammix3 said:


> My Saturday casual look.. kids tunic with white tank and black leggings.



Very cute sammix


----------



## Miss Kris

qudz104 said:


> well, according to him, colleges dont offer discounts so why should he?



Because I want to wear a BMW on my feet!


----------



## Miss Kris

Maybe we could list any absolute must haves that are still on our lists and we can keep a lookout for each other online or in store and let each other know if/when we find them?


----------



## boxermomof2

Miss Kris said:


> I actually got irritated when I saw that.  It's the only one on eBay because no one has received their shipment yet!




I received mine a few minutes ago. It's a cute dress for $54.99, but for $200 I would be extremely disappointed!  It's a keeper for the price.

This is a better knit. I'm very happy with the matching cardigan.






I ordered the wine & mustard corduroy coats. I like the mustard corduroy coat, but the wine is cut fuller and they are both size small.  If returned both jackets, I could buy one better quality jacket. 
This is Target quality for sure. 

I'm thinking about taking my striped sweaters back too. I have to be honest, the pic of the lady wearing all the striped missoni together has sort of ruined it for me.


----------



## Miss Kris

boxermomof2 said:


> I received mine a few minutes ago. It's a cute dress for $54.99, but for $200 I would be extremely disappointed!  It's a keeper for the price.
> 
> This is a better knit. I'm very happy with the matching cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the wine & mustard corduroy coats. I like the mustard corduroy coat, but the wine is cut fuller and they are both size small.  If returned both jackets, I could buy one better quality jacket.
> This is Target quality for sure.
> 
> I'm thinking about taking my striped sweaters back too. I have to be honest, the pic of the lady wearing all the striped missoni together has sort of ruined it for me.



I LOVE my black dress!  I don't have a leather jacket like that but I am going to pair it with a simple black cardy.  I was actually really surprised by the quality and softness of it.  I got the last one that was left in the store that happened to be my size!  I may wear it to church tomorrow (I am only 5'2" so it is nowhere as short on me!)


----------



## boxermomof2

Miss Kris said:


> I LOVE my black dress!  I don't have a leather jacket like that but I am going to pair it with a simple black cardy.  I was actually really surprised by the quality and softness of it.  I got the last one that was left in the store that happened to be my size!  I may wear it to church tomorrow!




It's the best knit from the entire line IMO.  I bought the cardigan online and passed on the dress. When I saw the cardigan IRL, I bought the dress on eBay.
The pieced knit is nice, but the black knit is better.


----------



## Miss Kris

boxermomof2 said:


> It's the best knit from the entire line IMO.  I bought the cardigan online and passed on the dress. When I saw the cardigan IRL, I bought the dress on eBay.
> The pieced knit is nice, but the black knit is better.



I have the colore zig zag dress and this one and this one is definitely much better.  I couldn't believe how heavy it was when I picked it up.  I honestly expected it to feel cheap and thin but it's definitely not!


----------



## LeeMiller

The black dress is super cute.  I'm tempted to get one, but I'm not sure since I'd have to get a large --- might not be flattering.  I suppose I could always have it altered into a top if worst came to worst!  Also, I'm trying to lose weight, but its hard!!

I also love the blue & black cardigan, any reviews on that?  That outfit posted w/the black dress is awesome - is that a Hermes CDC cuff I spy??

How about that Ruana thingy?  I can't decide if its cute or wouldn't work unless you're small so it wouldn't look frumpy.


----------



## La Comtesse

ame said:


> Ugh that sucks! I was concerned about the colors running. I might see about those "Color Catcher" things you put in the wash.


 
You could also do something to help set the dye first.  I've heard that if you soak the item in cold water and vinegar that helps set it.  But do a google search first for better instructions.  Hope that works because those baby things looked adorable.

Edit--I'm finding different sites say different things about it, so may want to research it first.  But I think you can do some things to help with setting the dye depending on the type of fabric and dye.


----------



## ame

Cold water and vinegar huh...Ill look at that. I definitely dont want my two sweaters and the blanket and scarf all runny. 



Miss Kris said:


> Those work like gold!  That's how my clothes got through my college years!


I might have to check those out...!


Miss Kris said:


> I actually got irritated when I saw that.  It's the only one on eBay because no one has received their shipment yet!



I seriously just cringed. That is going to backfire on her so bad.


----------



## La Comtesse

Kansashalo said:


> You are right - there is even women's clothing (black maxi skirt, shirts, puffer jackets, etc.).
> 
> I hope they aren't canceling people's order to "replenish" the website.  If so that is shady...


 

I'm afraid that is exactly what is happening.  Those who ordered first (very early in the am) are being processessed behind other orders.  And those people (me in particular ) are getting items of an order of 2 being cancelled/reduced do to quantity restrictions imposed much later in the day.  Also, all the orders that I placed well before 6am are now showing as placed Sept 14th!  And I don't think any of the poor sould working in IT or CS can do anything about it.  I assume I won't get my items but that someone who orders today may.  

It's NOT the fault of any of the Target employees who are the ones on the front line of this ROYAL MESS.  Those poor people don't know what hit them.  But I wish I had the phone number to the Executives that created this disaster (and I think could foresee this happening) and are now probably sitting on a Yacht somewhere opening bottles of Dom Perignon to celebrate their great success!:censor:


----------



## Miss Kris

LeeMiller said:


> The black dress is super cute.  I'm tempted to get one, but I'm not sure since I'd have to get a large --- might not be flattering.  I suppose I could always have it altered into a top if worst came to worst!  Also, I'm trying to lose weight, but its hard!!
> 
> I also love the blue & black cardigan, any reviews on that?  That outfit posted w/the black dress is awesome - is that a Hermes CDC cuff I spy??
> 
> How about that Ruana thingy?  I can't decide if its cute or wouldn't work unless you're small so it wouldn't look frumpy.



My Ruana is downstairs, I haven't tried it yet but will report back when I do!  The kitty just had surgery so I am laying with her right now to keep her from running about!  Lol


----------



## ame

Yknow what I am actually wondering is that anyone ordering before the crash...the server died and it might seriously have lost the information, and is being overwritten by newer orders from when they brought it back up. Which sucks, but its not outside of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Kansashalo

I think you're right as well La Comtesse.  Right now, a LOT of the kitchen and dining ware items are back in stock online (including the martini glasses).


----------



## qudz104

miss kris said:


> because i want to wear a bmw on my feet!



lollllllllll!


----------



## ikny

azureartist said:


> This is madness! Check out this evilbay listing where the guy is selling rainboots for $31,000 to fund his daughter's college tuition.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...men_s_Shoes&hash=item336c0b0988#ht_500wt_1242


 
Well, at least he's offering free shipping


----------



## La Comtesse

ame said:


> Cold water and vinegar huh...Ill look at that. I definitely dont want my two sweaters and the blanket and scarf all runny.
> 
> 
> I might have to check those out...!
> 
> 
> I seriously just cringed. That is going to backfire on her so bad.


 

BE sure you check with someone knowledgable first ame.  I don't want you to ruin those adorable outfits.  But I know when I used to amateur tie dye we used vinegar to set the dye.  But now I'm reading it depends on the fabric, type of dye, etc.  I don't think vinegar and water can hurt it, but make sure first so you don't ruin it.


----------



## NCC1701D

All three of the things I bought on eBay arrived today: the panel dress, long gloves (to match my scarf and beanie), and the clutch in the cool tones. Gotta say that maybe it's because the novelty is wearing off but I'm underwhelmed. The panel dress is really high quality and gorgeous, but I just don't think I can pull it off. The gloves are not that high quality and the knit is tight, so I have a hard time getting them on all the way. The clutch is fine for the price.

I knew this would happen--everything has tags so I guess I can return it for store credit but I won't recoup all of what I paid on eBay, obviously. I think the panel dress is going back up on eBay because even after fees are taken out I should break even.


----------



## Suzzeee

Wow - the prices on fleabay have sure dropped!  I just got a dress for DD (the cute b/w sleeveless one) for retail and cheap shipping - actually if you factor in the CA taxes, I think I got it for a few cents less than retail!!  My DD is beyond thrilled!!

I got a delay notice on the second order I placed late in the day on Tues -- I think their computer and shipping system just can't handle all the orders -- I'm hoping we're all pleasantly surprised at the end of next week and have at least some of the things we wanted.  I'm going to check out my local Targets later today to see if anything new showed up or if the returns are coming in.


----------



## La Comtesse

ame said:


> Yknow what I am actually wondering is that anyone ordering before the crash...the server died and it might seriously have lost the information, and is being overwritten by newer orders from when they brought it back up. Which sucks, but its not outside of the realm of possibility.


 

I think this is EXACTLY what is happening.  I broke down and called yesterday.  I got a CS rep that wasn't the best (you know how that goes).  He told me the computers were down so he couldn't tell me anything.  But he told me to just feel lucky any of my orders were even showing up (though now behind many others who ordered much later than me) because some people's were lost entirely between crashes.

I don't know much if anything about computers and IT so I've just been trying to use my limited knowledge to make some sense of it.  I would have assumed that Target could have tried to figure out the order of the purchases and process them in the order they were received.  But that doesn't seem to be the case at all.  Does anyone who works in IT know if that is possible after a crash?


----------



## La Comtesse

Kansashalo said:


> I think you're right as well La Comtesse.  Right now, a LOT of the kitchen and dining ware items are back in stock online (including the martini glasses).


 
Yep, and my martini glasses are cancelled/backorederd--not sure which at this point.  But I could use a drink after all this.


----------



## susa

azureartist said:


> This is madness! Check out this evilbay listing where the guy is selling rainboots for $31,000 to fund his daughter's college tuition.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...men_s_Shoes&hash=item336c0b0988#ht_500wt_1242



I bet the money is for the funny farm the seller needs to check in to


----------



## novella

boxermomof2 said:


> This is crazy.....seller is counting on a shipment from Target.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300599522894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



This seller needs to keep dreaming especially if he/she really believes these boots will be sold for that price this weekend. 

That's sad and pathetic.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

authenticplease said:


> HN!  LOL at your new avatar......did not know you were in NY this week





Someone jokingly posted the photo on MUA as an OOTD. As soon as I saw it, I knew it had to be my new avatar, at least until all the madness dies down.


----------



## lurkingsmirk

boxermomof2 said:


> This is crazy.....seller is counting on a shipment from Target.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300599522894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



That's complete BS, when the bidding started it was not clear that she didn't have the item. The "winning" bidder is going to lose big.


----------



## La Comtesse

From the few times I've talked to Target CS. their computer system is crashing on and off too (and I think it's a system other than the one we see our accounts in) because of heavy traffic.

Here's an idea Target:

  Why don't you take all the Missoni items OFF the site for a few days to sort out the orders you already have.  That would also prevent your computers from crashing daily because people are looking for Missoni.  When you have your orders straightened out, then put what is left (LOL since nothing should be left if you fufill your curent orders in an honest manor) back on the site for sale.  Make an announcement just like you did for the delay of the time they would be available.  

This way, the people who are trying to shop your site for other things can get through also.  This would do a lot to retain your customers and make more people happy.  Just a thought.  Or is this too logical for management?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

azureartist said:


> LOL!  Yes! Lady needs a new Birkin!



Absolutely!!


----------



## La Comtesse

HermesNewbie said:


> Someone posted the photo on MUA as an OOTD. As soon as I saw it, I knew it had to be my new avatar, at least until all the madness dies down.


 

That poor girl.  I hope she isn't seeing this.  I always feel bad when sites post pictures of random people on the street they consider to be fashion disasters.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

La Comtesse said:


> That poor girl.  I hope she isn't seeing this.  I always feel bad when sites post pictures of random people on the street they consider to be fashion disasters.



I feel bad for her too, thankfully they didn't show her face. I wouldn't have used to as my avatar if it did. If she sees all the attention she got, hopefully she'll realize that wearing just one piece at time of that particular print works better.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^Or maybe she can profit off of it...maybe be the new face of Missoni for Target instead of Margharita? lol (smilies aren't working)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

La Comtesse said:


> ^^Or maybe she can profit off of it...maybe be the new face of Missoni for Target instead of Margharita? lol (smilies aren't working)



Great idea!!


----------



## Luv n bags

I just got back from Target and saw this lady with a few zig-zag sweaters and a bronzy type of sweater and some other Missoni stuff, so there are still some items in the stores.


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> Pretty much all comforter sets and duvets are available online it looks like


 

Now they're all out ot stock so something is definitely VERY WRONG with their computer system and is messing up all their current orders!

TARGET, take the Missoni down for a while, to keep your site from crashing, and fill your current orders!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I couldn't resist, I just contacted the seller of the 31K boots with a question. We'll see if they post it!


----------



## La Comtesse

HermesNewbie said:


> I couldn't resist, I just contacted the seller of the 31K boots with a question. We'll see if they post it!


 

Are you the one who said they'd pay $19,000 for them?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

La Comtesse said:


> Are you the one who said they'd pay $19,000 for them?



LOL! I was curious if $31,000 was the cost of just one year of college or if it was for all four years. I have two kids to put through school within the next 10 years. I should have bought a couple pairs of Missoni boots to fund their education!


----------



## Brittany515

went to another Target by me today, they had a rolling luggage piece in zig zag print, headbands, they had a few travel pillows, 3 tumblers (I bought one) a man's black/ white sweater I was gonna buy , but decided not to, some kinds clothes/ tights, and some makeup bags, and as we were were around, some lady returned a pair of heels, a scarf, and a hat.  So def keep checking back at your local Target's  and as I was walking around wearing the tank/ zig zag sweater I bought the day it came out, a lady stopped me and was asking all about it haha,, she thought it looked really cute  My Mom was asking me if I felt weird wearing the Missoni stuff I bought when shopping at Target, i was like nahh,, lol


----------



## ame

I got my package of the items my friend got me in the store. Husband wants me to sell the throw on ebay lol


----------



## La Comtesse

HermesNewbie said:


> LOL! I was curious if $31,000 was the cost of just one year of college or if it was for all four years. I have two kids to put through school within the next 10 years. I should have bought a couple pairs of Missoni boots to fund their education!


 

It may not be too late for you.  I think I have read posts where people said the rain boots were still available in their stores. 

Now I'm going to have to keep checking this person's listing for laughs!


----------



## La Comtesse

^^Not surprised about your husband and the throw.  That's how most husbands seem to think.


----------



## ame

As soon as he saw it he went running into the other room to see costs.


----------



## pigleto972001

I wore the purple cardi the other day to a hair appointment and my lady said "nice Missoni!" she didn't realize there was a target-Missoni collaboration til then! Needless to say, she went to some Targets after to check out their stock. Sounded like they didn't have much 

Like everybody else, I wish I had gotten a throw. I was mere inches away from it but someone got it first. Sigh. Maybe the prices will come down on eBay.  I looked at the main Missoni home throws which are lovely but super pricey!


----------



## floral_kitty

HermesNewbie said:


> I couldn't resist, I just contacted the seller of the 31K boots with a question. We'll see if they post it!



Woa, step away from the computer for a couple hours and I miss all the good stuff... Can you fill me in on who is selling boots (rain?) for 31K. I *need* to hear this story!


----------



## La Comtesse

^^Look for the link a page back or two floral_kitty


----------



## saban

for anyone looking for the canvas tote I cancelled my order.  I'm done with this collaboration and don't really need any more totes.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

floral_kitty said:


> Woa, step away from the computer for a couple hours and I miss all the good stuff... Can you fill me in on who is selling boots (rain?) for 31K. I *need* to hear this story!



Here you go! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220855994760?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Just came back from Target, warwick, RI.....had two camisole sets, a beatiful vase, barrettes, ties, flats and boots, a childs short sleeved sweater and leggings.


----------



## floral_kitty

La Comtesse said:


> ^^Look for the link a page back or two floral_kitty



Thank you... found it. I just got up off the floor from my laughing fit!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

hermesnewbie said:


> here you go! :d
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220855994760?sspagename=strk:mewax:it&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
omg!


----------



## ame

I will likely return the robe, so if anyone wants the Robe in an XL let me know


----------



## floral_kitty

HermesNewbie said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220855994760?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Well, I have to give her credit. Almost as entertaining as the person selling a piece of burnt toast several years ago that looked like Jesus!


----------



## ame

if no one buys those, how much is that person going to get charged in sellers fees based on the asking price?!


----------



## floral_kitty

^^ Oh my, I never thought of that. Is Ebay still running that deal that if it doesn't sell you dont' pay any fees?


----------



## Miss Kris

floral_kitty said:


> ^^ Oh my, I never thought of that. Is Ebay still running that deal that if it doesn't sell you dont' pay any fees?



I think so


----------



## susa

La Comtesse said:


> ^^Or maybe she can profit off of it...maybe be the new face of Missoni for Target instead of Margharita? lol (smilies aren't working)



Definitely 
guess the poor thing will be soon adopted by angela missoni 
she is living missoni 



hopefully she cannot read here............u never know


----------



## susa

HermesNewbie said:


> LOL! I was curious if $31,000 was the cost of just one year of college or if it was for all four years. I have two kids to put through school within the next 10 years. I should have bought a couple pairs of Missoni boots to fund their education!


have some  posters  of your Avatar made , and sell them for $50,000 , this is ART


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> Definitely
> guess the poor thing will be soon adopted by angela missoni
> she is living missoni
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully she cannot read here............u never know


 
Yes, Angela should definitely adopt her--she's a walking advertisement!


And if she is reading here---you look great.  Very unique.  Who wants to look like everyone else?


----------



## susa

HermesNewbie said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220855994760?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Lucky you, the seller is shipping only within the US..............otherwise I would immediately jump on these boots  well, i cannot have all ......


----------



## susa

La Comtesse said:


> Yes, Angela should definitely adopt her--she's a walking advertisement!
> 
> 
> And if she is reading here---you look great.  Very unique.  Who wants to look like everyone else?



well, I keep thinking if I should cancel my cardi...........suddenly I do not like it anymore 
I have neither ordered the skirt , nor the boots ........maybe that's why


----------



## La Comtesse

^^^:lolots:


----------



## Miss Kris

susa said:


> Definitely
> guess the poor thing will be soon adopted by angela missoni
> she is living missoni
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully she cannot read here............u never know



She looks like a child's paint set threw up all over her


----------



## ChanelChap

For everyone who would still like to purchase pieces from the collection that aren't inflated on eBay, check your local Craigslist. I went on Craigslist to find around one hundred items listed at or only ten to fifteen dollars above the retail prices!


----------



## 19yearslater

Would it look silly to wear the boots (bought at Target, not from some guy who incorrectly assumes he is the only person ever to have to pay a university) and the tote bag on the same day?


----------



## susa

^^ imho .....YES
unless you are lady gaga or another wild celeb


----------



## NCC1701D

I agree... clutch and flats, maybe, both are small. But the tote and the boots are each a big statement, and both would be too much.


----------



## Miss Kris

Btw finally tried on my Ruana!  Love it!


----------



## susa

pic please
i also ordered the Ruana ( i liked the name ...)
but don't know what it exactly is........is it like a poncho?

btw, i wore today my max azria poncho I bought long time ago at saks , looks like a missoni piece


----------



## Miss Kris

I really feel like finding a way to get that listing removed for the dress that the seller doesn't even have yet.  It's going to go for $200 and it has to be in violation to SOME eBay policy...


----------



## Miss Kris

susa said:


> pic please
> i also ordered the Ruana ( i liked the name ...)
> but don't know what it exactly is........is it like a poncho?
> 
> btw, i wore today my max azria poncho I bought long time ago at saks , look like a missoni piece



It's like a cape if I had to describe it.. It falls over the shoulders and there aren't any arm holes and you can't button it or anything in the front.  You just wrap it around you almost like a blanket.  It's really cuddly


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

Anyone know when they are planning to restock both online or in stores?

I was digusted to look on craigslist to see someone selling 'tons I bought on monday' ugh. Saying she wanted to give local people a deal before she listed them on ebay. How about not buying out the stores so the locals can have a deal in the first place? Selfish B!$@#. I did look on ebay and it doesn't look like it's selling too well, then again some people want 2x what it orignally cost. I'd rather wait for them to restock.

I was late going so it was my fault, I had no idea it'd get the kind of demand here as other places but it did. Stores were sold out of nearly everything even housewares. From what I saw of the kids stuff that they still had it was nice quality.


----------



## boxermomof2

Miss Kris said:


> I really feel like finding a way to get that listing removed for the dress that the seller doesn't even have yet.  It's going to go for $200 and it has to be in violation to SOME eBay policy...




The listing is a violation under presale.
To report.... click the report button, click on the listing practices, then Inappropriate seller terms, then presale.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300599522894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Miss Kris

boxermomof2 said:


> The listing is a violation under presale.
> To report.... click the report button, click on the listing practices, then Inappropriate seller terms, then presale.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300599522894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Reported!  I hope you all report along with me to get this lady and to help keep someone from getting scammed


----------



## Miss Kris

LulaMaeBarnes said:


> Anyone know when they are planning to restock both online or in stores?
> 
> I was digusted to look on craigslist to see someone selling 'tons I bought on monday' ugh. Saying she wanted to give local people a deal before she listed them on ebay. How about not buying out the stores so the locals can have a deal in the first place? Selfish B!$@#. I did look on ebay and it doesn't look like it's selling too well, then again some people want 2x what it orignally cost. I'd rather wait for them to restock.
> 
> I was late going so it was my fault, I had no idea it'd get the kind of demand here as other places but it did. Stores were sold out of nearly everything even housewares. From what I saw of the kids stuff that they still had it was nice quality.



I don't think it is getting restocked.  Anything in the stores or online that pops up are most likely returns.


----------



## boxermomof2

Miss Kris said:


> Reported!  I hope you all report along with me to get this lady and to help keep someone from getting scammed



I reported.


----------



## cristalena56

reported!!


----------



## novella

I reported it too. That's not cool of the seller to do.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Interesting article from forbes.com http://www.forbes.com/sites/lydiadi...-crashes-e-commerce-but-targets-still-on-top/

On a good note, just received word that my b/w wave bath towels have shipped http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174-for-Target-174-Famiglia-Wavy-Bath-Towel/-/A-13391361 -- these will go with the bath mat, candles, ceramic tray and shower curtain I was able to get in store.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susa said:


> have some  posters  of your Avatar made , and sell them for $50,000 , this is ART



Great idea!!


----------



## La Comtesse

Izzy's Mom said:


> Interesting article from forbes.com http://www.forbes.com/sites/lydiadi...-crashes-e-commerce-but-targets-still-on-top/
> 
> On a good note, just received word that my b/w wave bath towels have shipped http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174-for-Target-174-Famiglia-Wavy-Bath-Towel/-/A-13391361 -- these will go with the bath mat, candles, ceramic tray and shower curtain I was able to get in store.


 
Actually, this article puzzles me.  I do believe this was intentional or at least foreseeable on the part of SOME executives or high-level managers at Target.  But as a consumer who has wasted the better part of a week on purchasing mediocre items, just to have higher-level execs laugh in my face that I am now behind other shoppers because of their "unexpected"  (cough, cough) site crash leaves a very bad taste in my mouth to say the very least.  

I think it's a despicable way to treat your customers AND your employees who are overburdened in the call center and IT.  I will never shop at Target again after this ever.  I would never buy their stock.  As a customer, I'm puzzled if others won't feel the way I do.  I like to buy stock where I receive good customer service, where employees seem happy (or as happy as one can be at work), and where they have good products for a fair price.  I'm no business expert.  But as mentioned in one of my previous posts, I've seen this strategy from a luxury department store outlet where I used to shop a lot.  As a result of this marketing strategy, I shop a lot less at their outlet and a lot more at their regular store.  I am insulted to say the least that they treat customers this way then laugh all the way to the bank at those foolish enough to fall for their tactics.


----------



## La Comtesse

Izzy's Mom said:


> On a good note, just received word that my b/w wave bath towels have shipped http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174-for-Target-174-Famiglia-Wavy-Bath-Towel/-/A-13391361 -- these will go with the bath mat, candles, ceramic tray and shower curtain I was able to get in store.


 
Do you mind me asking how many you ordered and how many they actually shipped?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

La Comtesse said:


> Do you mind me asking how many you ordered and how many they actually shipped?



I ordered 4 each of both the bath and hand towels, as well as a bath rug in the same pattern. The towels have shipped according to the email and the bath rug is delayed. I would have ordered 6 of each but they would only allow 4 hand towels so I reduced the # of towels.


----------



## Miss Kris

Izzy's Mom said:


> Interesting article from forbes.com http://www.forbes.com/sites/lydiadi...-crashes-e-commerce-but-targets-still-on-top/
> 
> On a good note, just received word that my b/w wave bath towels have shipped http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174-for-Target-174-Famiglia-Wavy-Bath-Towel/-/A-13391361 -- these will go with the bath mat, candles, ceramic tray and shower curtain I was able to get in store.



Hi Izzy!  Long time no talk!

I agree with the article.  I said it from the beginning...I think target knew exactly what they were doing.  They created hype, they drove mass amounts of people to their store, and for every person who now refuses to shop there, they will have 5 new customers in their place.  I would love to see sales from the non Missoni items from this week... I would bet they are up significantly


----------



## Miss Kris

Thanks to everyone who has reported that auction!..what a terrible seller


----------



## La Comtesse

Izzy's Mom said:


> I ordered 4 each of both the bath and hand towels, as well as a bath rug in the same pattern. The towels have shipped according to the email and the bath rug is delayed. I would have ordered 6 of each but they would only allow 4 hand towels so I reduced the # of towels.


 
I've been having problems with this.  I ordered four bath towels (two for each relative)  around 5am before quantity restrictions.  One part of my account shows four were ordered but then it sometimes shows only two being shipped.  I won't know for sure until they arrive but it seems to me like really only two shipped.  The CS rep couldn't see in his system that only two shipped but I can in my account.  I guess I just really have to wait until they arrive.  But I have a feeling there may be a (bad) surprise waiting for me.

Thanks for your answer though.  Good luck with your orders .


----------



## cristalena56

the price of the dress keeps rising... $227.50 :/ i hope they pull the auction before someone gets scammed out of their money.. thankfully it has 3 days left so plenty of time for them to do so..


----------



## La Comtesse

cristalena56 said:


> the price of the dress keeps rising... $227.50 :/ i hope they pull the auction before someone gets scammed out of their money.. thankfully it has 3 days left so plenty of time for them to do so..


 
I tried to read the ebay policies before reporting.  I thought it said that presale was prohibited only if it was not clearly stated in the auction.  I don't know if ebay will do anything about this.  They are frustrating to deal with too-lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What a day!  

Target #1 - nothing, nada, zip, zilch
Target #2 - found 2 cosmetics bags
Target #3 - hit the jack pot :
* Espresso Set
* White Trim Cardi
* Candles
* Mugs
* Blue zigzag dress
* silk scarf


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> Hi Izzy!  Long time no talk!
> 
> I agree with the article.  I said it from the beginning...I think target knew exactly what they were doing.  They created hype, they drove mass amounts of people to their store, and for every person who now refuses to shop there, they will have 5 new customers in their place.  I would love to see sales from the non Missoni items from this week... I would bet they are up significantly


 
I would love to know exactly how many pieces of the Missoni line were produced and their total retail value.  Then I would like to know the total cost of advertising and promoting this line.

I get your point regarding the value of doing this to customers.  But I still think in the long run it can't be good for public perception.  How many people can you upset before it affects your business.  Also, I don't think the designers would want their name associated with this kind of tactic...but then again I could be completely wrong.  

It's not the way I would want to do business regardless.  And I wonder if that's the reason Norma Kamali went with Walmart.  Also Max Azria did a line at Walmart (not the Miley Cyrus).  Very few people relative to Target lines seemed to know about either.  But imho, the quality of both was better than many of the lines I had seen at Target AND their was no hype associated with the line.  The Kamali line brought me as a new customer to Walmart and I will continue to shop there despite the fact the line is no longer there because I am so pleased with my experience there.


----------



## koshi13

DC-Cutie said:


> What a day!
> 
> Target #1 - nothing, nada, zip, zilch
> Target #2 - found 2 cosmetics bags
> Target #3 - hit the jack pot :
> * Espresso Set
> * White Trim Cardi
> * Candles
> * Mugs
> * Blue zigzag dress
> * silk scarf



Congrats on your haul!  Which store was #3? Was it in MD?


----------



## Miss Kris

DC-Cutie said:


> What a day!
> 
> Target #1 - nothing, nada, zip, zilch
> Target #2 - found 2 cosmetics bags
> Target #3 - hit the jack pot :
> * Espresso Set
> * White Trim Cardi
> * Candles
> * Mugs
> * Blue zigzag dress
> * silk scarf



Ah! Congrats!  My fave thing so far is def the espresso set (DBF is still trying to convince me to sell it but no way!)  Which target did you go to?


----------



## Miss Kris

koshi13 said:


> Congrats on your haul!  Which store was #3? Was it in MD?



Yea yea I need to know this too!


----------



## azureartist

Loving all your items ladies....

I went to 2 Targets today... and scored the mini journal set, pencil set, stoneware nesting bowls, stoneware serving platters and a pair of socks.

It was like a treasure hunt since all the ziz zag paper is down on most displays! You really have to hunt and peck. :ninja: My pencil and journal set were returns at Customer Service. The stoneware pieces were on an end cap, but among generic ceramic pans. Please share where you find your hidden treasure!!!

I'm heading out in the morning....

Thank you *Miss Kris*... I ordered the Patchwork Comforter Set. I hope I like it!


Miss Kris said:


> Pretty much all comforter sets and duvets are available online it looks like


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> I tried to read the ebay policies before reporting.  I thought it said that presale was prohibited only if it was not clearly stated in the auction.  I don't know if ebay will do anything about this.  They are frustrating to deal with too-lol.



She def doesn't state it is presale though.  She says the is a delay in shipping but then says "I definitely have the dress"...but she really doesn't.  It could be cancelled at any point until it's in her hands


----------



## DC-Cutie

koshi13 said:


> Congrats on your haul!  Which store was #3? Was it in MD?





Miss Kris said:


> Ah! Congrats!  My fave thing so far is def the espresso set (DBF is still trying to convince me to sell it but no way!)  Which target did you go to?



Thanks.  Store #3 was Potomac Yards, in Arlington, VA


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> Loving all your items ladies....
> 
> I went to 2 Targets today... and scored the mini journal set, pencil set, stoneware nesting bowls, stoneware serving platters and a pair of socks.
> 
> It was like a treasure hunt since all the ziz zag paper is down on most displays! You really have to hunt and peck. :ninja: My pencil and journal set were returns at Customer Service. The stoneware pieces were on an end cap, but among generic ceramic pans. Please share where you find your hidden treasure!!!
> 
> I'm heading out in the morning....
> 
> Thank you *Miss Kris*... I ordered the Patchwork Comforter Set. I hope I like it!



You will love it!  It's really cozy and warm!  I got the colore zig zag clip board, regular journal, mini journal set, and 2 candles today.  I also got the gray tights and the brown.  The journal set was too cute!


----------



## Miss Kris

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks.  Store #3 was Potomac Yards, in Arlington, VA



Oh yea didn't someone else say they had a ton of stuff?!  What else did they have?!


----------



## Miss Kris

I have seriously bid on 5 loop pillow auctions and keep getting outbid every time.  If anyone sees one for sale in store or on target.com, please let me know before I go insane!


----------



## Miss Kris

I think the one I am bidding on now is the seller shilling.  Grrr.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Kris said:


> Oh yea didn't someone else say they had a ton of stuff?!  What else did they have?!



they had some tights, gloves, scarves, hat, more candles.  If I see the loop pillows, I will certainly let you know..


----------



## koshi13

DC-Cutie said:


> they had some tights, gloves, scarves, hat, more candles.  If I see the loop pillows, I will certainly let you know..



Thanks for that info!


----------



## Miss Kris

DC-Cutie said:


> they had some tights, gloves, scarves, hat, more candles.  If I see the loop pillows, I will certainly let you know..



Thanks!


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm going to Target in the morning to see if by that rare chance, I can score a throw.  I figure people spent their Saturday retuning things, so they should be back on the floor then. lol  I have to go to Target anyway for my other household items, so even if I don't find it, it won't be a wasted trip. lol


----------



## La Comtesse

DC-Cutie said:


> What a day!
> 
> Target #1 - nothing, nada, zip, zilch
> Target #2 - found 2 cosmetics bags
> Target #3 - hit the jack pot :
> * Espresso Set
> * White Trim Cardi
> * Candles
> * Mugs
> * Blue zigzag dress
> * silk scarf


 
  You ARE a professional.  You're still shopping?!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Miss Kris said:


> Hi Izzy!  Long time no talk!
> 
> I agree with the article.  I said it from the beginning...I think target knew exactly what they were doing.  They created hype, they drove mass amounts of people to their store, and for every person who now refuses to shop there, they will have 5 new customers in their place.  I would love to see sales from the non Missoni items from this week... I would bet they are up significantly



Hi *Miss Kris*! Glad to "see" you on tpf. I spend most time in the nail polish and RM chats these days. I got a bunch of stuff on the first morning of this Missoni madness (mostly home ware and women's accessories) that I need to sort through tomorrow. I know I will be returning somethings -- did the Mods give approval for swap thread?


----------



## Miss Kris

My throw and umbrella came in!  The throw is sooo heavy!  Great quality!  The umbrella is cute but feels kinda cheap.  I will keep it but I don't expect that it will be around long without breaking


----------



## Miss Kris

Izzy's Mom said:


> Hi *Miss Kris*! Glad to "see" you on tpf. I spend most time in the nail polish and RM chats these days. I got a bunch of stuff on the first morning of this Missoni madness (mostly home ware and women's accessories) that I need to sort through tomorrow. I know I will be returning somethings -- did the Mods give approval for swap thread?



I've been trying to stay away from all shopping threads so I don't spend money, but clearly this one did a number on me!  I got most of my stuff on eBay for a little over retail, but only got the ottoman and tote online since the site was crashed all day!  I did get a bunch in store too, luckily mine was pretty stocked except for clothes


----------



## Miss Kris

Kansashalo said:


> I'm going to Target in the morning to see if by that rare chance, I can score a throw.  I figure people spent their Saturday retuning things, so they should be back on the floor then. lol  I have to go to Target anyway for my other household items, so even if I don't find it, it won't be a wasted trip. lol



Good idea!


----------



## lurkingsmirk

Miss Kris said:


> She def doesn't state it is presale though.  She says the is a delay in shipping but then says "I definitely have the dress"...but she really doesn't.  It could be cancelled at any point until it's in her hands



Plus that's an updated statement - when the bidding started the listing did not mention that the item was not in her hands.


----------



## Miss Kris

novella said:


> I reported it too. That's not cool of the seller to do.



DEAD at your avatar!  LOL.


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> Thanks!


 
Don't know if it matters. But you may want to pm people who want specific things, especially on the website.

I was on the phone with CS around the time Miss Kriss posted the duvets were available online.  All of a sudden he said, "My computers down because of traffic now."  I said, "Oh, someone probably posted on one of those social networking sites that a throw was available and five million people came on the site to buy it."  LOL I actually later checked the time you posted that info and it corresponds.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Miss Kris said:


> I've been trying to stay away from all shopping threads so I don't spend money, but clearly this one did a number on me!  I got most of my stuff on eBay for a little over retail, but only got the ottoman and tote online since the site was crashed all day!  I did get a bunch in store too, luckily mine was pretty stocked except for clothes



I was lucky and was there the first morning when Missoni was still 95% stocked. Went back later that evening and it was 5% stocked. And then ordered a few things online. Mostly for me it was tights/socks, the black/white and brown space dyed sweaters and tanks/t-shirts, espresso set, glasses and shakers, and black/white bathroom collection. Tomorrow we see how it all looks in natural light.


----------



## cristalena56

Miss Kris said:


> I think the one I am bidding on now is the seller shilling.  Grrr.



i found a couple on cl but i live in phx.. the only home items i saw in the 4 targets i went to was 1 floral duvet and sham set and a couple serving platters. 

All the stores i went to expect to get accessories and housewares(i guess they didnt get really any of these..). Im hoping the hype will die here shortly and returns will trickle in and we will be able to find the one item we want and not have to resort to ebay to pay their ridiculous prices for.


----------



## DC-Cutie

La Comtesse said:


> You ARE a professional.  You're still shopping?!



:ninja:

My tPF BFF and I were merely checking out the scene and just happened to come across more items...  We left some behind


----------



## SweetCherries

pellarin22 said:


> To all the Toronto TPFer's I'm going to Buffalo tomorrow and I'll post what I see when I get back. I'm going to check out three Targets that I usually go to.
> Also for all the other Canadians, I just bought a REAL Missoni scarf at the Canadian website www.stylehopper.com for $99  and free shipping because it's being shipped in Canada. US friends I'm not sure if they ship to the USA,  I had read about the site in Toronto Life magazine and just my luck they started their Missoni sale a few days ago. They had Hunter boots but they're all sold out.



Hey Pellarin22, any luck scoring a Missoni or two with your shopping trip in Buffalo today?


----------



## pellarin22

Toronto TPF'ers  don't bother going to Buffalo. I just came back and both Super Targets by the Walden Galleria only had  some kids clothing left and some picture frames. The housewares had the "death sign" up stating that there aren't going to be any replenishments. 
I guess they just aren't  considered to be big market areas? I saw one jersey infinity scarf and to be honest with you, it didn't impress me.


----------



## nova_girl

DC-Cutie said:


> :ninja:
> 
> My tPF BFF and I were merely checking out the scene and just happened to come across more items...  We left some behind



Are you sure you left some behind? There was nothing there when I went today! lol


----------



## roussel

All have shipped except for the pieced sweater dress, men's brown sweater, pink zigzag cardi, serving tray.  I really hope to get that pieced sweater dress.


----------



## pellarin22

Sorry I forgot to add, that I only got a baby blanket, must have been a return because there were only two left and one had a thread pull on it. I wish I could have gotten the full size blanket because it must have been pretty nice. Oh well!!!

However if you want to score a real Missoni scarf, I just bought one from stylehopper.com yesterday for $99. Then JToronto posted last night that thepeacockparade had them for $79. Both are Canadian sites. I'm still checking in on the Peacock one since they are sold out but may put on new stuff since the sale runs until Monday I think. I hope my experience with Stylehopper will be a good one, they seem to have positive reviews. 
P.S- Judging by the jersey quality of the scarf that was left lonely on the rack, I'd rather pay a few dollars more and get the real thing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Having worn a few pieces over the last couple of days, I have to say, I'm really pleased with this collection.  IMO, the quality beats any collection put out in the past from Target and from H&M.  The knitting is done really well, the fabric content is great.  The dresses are lined, making for a better fit.

I wore the infinity scarf today and it kept me nice and warm


----------



## BabyDollChic

I really want a throw!


----------



## sammix3

I'm debating on whether or not I should keep the scarves... just because the material wouldn't really keep me that warm. Any thoughts?


----------



## Miss Kris

BabyDollChic said:


> I really want a throw!



You can stalk eBay.  Some go for not too much over retail.  It's worth in the $70 to $80 range IMO.  Definitely my thickest blanket!  Just sort by ending soonest and bid when there is 5 min or less to go.  I have found that bidding with any more time left just drives up the price.


----------



## Belladiva79

Sammix you have the infinity scarves??


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Kris said:


> You can stalk eBay.  Some go for not too much over retail.  It's worth in the $70 to $80 range IMO.  Definitely my thickest blanket!  Just sort by ending soonest and bid when there is 5 min or less to go.  I have found that bidding with any more time left just drives up the price.



I concur  **while wrapped in mine **


----------



## Belladiva79

ladies if anyone sees an espresso set or a throw any color please pm me! i wonder if we should start a thread incase anyone wants to return?


----------



## sammix3

Belladiva79 said:


> Sammix you have the infinity scarves??



No just the regular ones... not kids.


----------



## La Comtesse

lurkingsmirk said:


> Plus that's an updated statement - when the bidding started the listing did not mention that the item was not in her hands.


 
Ahh, I see.  Hopefully they will remove it then.  But I know from the Dior forum, they don't always seem to follow their own rules.


----------



## La Comtesse

DC-Cutie said:


> :ninja:
> 
> My tPF BFF and I were merely checking out the scene and just happened to come across more items...  We left some behind


 

That was nice of you guys. 

Both you and Miss Kriss have found many of the things that were not around in my local stores--although I didn't drive to all of them--too far apart.  And I had heard that nothing much was left.  I may go in and check for returns or I may return everything I get from online if I can't find the matching pieces easily.  I'm very close to the point of "over it" like others who are having trouble.  But I enjoy hearing your tales...and seeing your hauls.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I stopped by Target earlier tonight and miraculously found this dress in a size Small hanging with a bunch of children's clothes. It fits great but it's kind of short (it hits me mid-thigh). My DD saw me trying it on and commented, "Mommy, you're going to need some leggings to wear with that dress!"  I will probably keep it but will wear it as a tunic with leggings rather than as a dress.


----------



## Belladiva79

for those that did standard shipping, how long did it take you to get your package?


----------



## LABAG

found a brown infinity scarf, suede heels,4 mugs(2 of purple zigzag, and 2 of black zigzag), and my piece resistance'-the bowl with gold, brown, orange swirls-some one had it hidden in the dishes-i just happened to go down that aisle-it loooks beautiful ontop my bookcase in my great room!!!


----------



## La Comtesse

^^I still don't have a package and when I check tracking, it won't be here until mid next week.


----------



## La Comtesse

HermesNewbie said:


> I stopped by Target earlier tonight and miraculously found this dress in a size Small hanging with a bunch of children's clothes. It fits great but it's kind of short (it hits me mid-thigh). My DD saw me trying it on and commented, "Mommy, you're going to need some leggings to wear with that dress!"  I will probably keep it but will wear it as a tunic with leggings rather than as a dress.


 

Hope you can get the matching zig-zag leggings and shoes to complete the look.  Congratulations.


----------



## Belladiva79

^^ did you do standard shipping? mine doesnt show a delivery date, it just says in transit.


----------



## surlygirl

LeeMiller said:


> Can I ask which Target?  I'm in DC also so let me know if there is something you're looking for.  Although I have a little baby so I'm not sure if we'll get out much....



thanks, that's very sweet of you! honestly, I don't need anything, but I was hoping to snag a few more of the notebooks. I'm really looking for the long brown/black cardigan that matches the sleeveless knit dress with the striped inset, but I may have to resort to the 'bay for that. the closest Target to me is the one on Rte. 50 in VA. I was able to stop by a few other stores today - Bailey's Crossroads & Potomac Yard. there were a few odds & ends floating around.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

La Comtesse said:


> Hope you can get the matching zig-zag leggings and shoes to complete the look.  Congratulations.



Thanks! :giggles:


----------



## azureartist

LABAG said:


> found a brown infinity scarf, suede heels,4 mugs(2 of purple zigzag, and 2 of black zigzag), * and my piece resistance'-the bowl with gold, brown, orange swirls-some one had it hidden in the dishes-i just happened to go down that aisle*-it loooks beautiful ontop my bookcase in my great room!!!



Congrats on your find *LABAG*! Love that... I feel like the Terminator scanning the aisles for "Sarah Connor" Missoni merchandise!  :borg1:


----------



## floridagal23

TPFers - please check the quantities in your order and your CC charges very carefully.

I just logged into Amex and I have a new set of Target "pending" charges (in addition to the ones from my order on 9/13, which I expect to drop off because they were only authorizations) and none of them match what I purchased - it's possible that one charge is 2 of 3 items in an order that shipped separately. However, the other charge is in excess of my largest order, which turned out to be smaller than expected (see below). I hope it drops off, otherwise I am going to have to call Target CS and figure it out.

Also, I ordered 2 umbrellas and my order confirmation says I ordered 2, but when I actually got my shipping notice it only shows 1, and in my order info online in my account it only shows that 1 was ordered. I have no idea how this happened. The initial authorization charge includes the 2 umbrellas. The newest charge is about $30 in excess of what it should be.

Really strange - I hope the cc thing is just a fluke and not some kind of issue.


----------



## floridagal23

Belladiva79 said:


> ^^ did you do standard shipping? mine doesnt show a delivery date, it just says in transit.



You can call UPS and they'll give you a delivery date. My stuff is not supposed to arrive until next Tues or Wed.

I also still have 2 packages that have been in the "label created" phase for 2 days - my biggest packages. Kind of nervous.


----------



## authenticplease

La Comtesse said:


> Hope you can get the matching zig-zag leggings and shoes to complete the look. Congratulations.


 
don't forget the gloves & beanie:lolots:......don't ask me why I find this so hysterical!

Maybe  I can layer on 3 or 4 of my Target Missoni items together and we can meet for coffee, HN!  We can snap an 'out in the wild' photo for the modeling thread.


Of course, I  know your avi photo isn't you!!  I saw it on Racked but still find it really funny, poor girl!


----------



## La Comtesse

Belladiva79 said:


> ^^ did you do standard shipping? mine doesnt show a delivery date, it just says in transit.


 
LOL--everything keeps changing in their system. It is impossible to know, I guess.  But I thought I saw an estimated delivery date at some point when I clicked on "track shipment" and it took me to the UPS website.  My estimated delivery dates in Target's computer system (along with the supposed items being sent) changes hourly/daily.  You can request emailed updates of the shipment progress in UPS's system.  And yes, I'm not as savvy of a shopper as DC-Cutie, I guess, and I chose standard shipping.

I only have a VERY small quantity of items shipping compared to many early orders--just FYI.


----------



## La Comtesse

authenticplease said:


> don't forget the gloves & beanie:lolots:......don't ask me why I find this so hysterical!
> 
> Maybe  I can layer on 3 or 4 of my Target Missoni items together and we can meet for coffee, HN!  We can snap an 'out in the wild' photo for the modeling thread.
> 
> 
> Of course, I  know your avi photo isn't you!!  I saw it on Racked but still find it really funny, poor girl!


----------



## *Jem*

I found the pink and blue open weave tights, the floral milk crate, sticky notes and a zig zag mug today. 

Also I'm not sure if this has been posted but there is a fair trade page on Facebook where people are unloading stuff at retail prices. Not sure if I'm allowed to post the link...


----------



## La Comtesse

floridagal23 said:


> TPFers - please check the quantities in your order and your CC charges very carefully.
> 
> I just logged into Amex and I have a new set of Target "pending" charges (in addition to the ones from my order on 9/13, which I expect to drop off because they were only authorizations) and none of them match what I purchased - it's possible that one charge is 2 of 3 items in an order that shipped separately. However, the other charge is in excess of my largest order, which turned out to be smaller than expected (see below). I hope it drops off, otherwise I am going to have to call Target CS and figure it out.
> 
> Also, I ordered 2 umbrellas and my order confirmation says I ordered 2, but when I actually got my shipping notice it only shows 1, and in my order info online in my account it only shows that 1 was ordered. I have no idea how this happened. The initial authorization charge includes the 2 umbrellas. The newest charge is about $30 in excess of what it should be.
> 
> Really strange - I hope the cc thing is just a fluke and not some kind of issue.


 

I had the same problem this morning with my towels and throws.  I called and waited over an hour to speak to someone.  From what he could tell, he thought both throws shipped (one for me one for a family member--in case someone wants to kill me for ordering 2-lol).  But tracking and the amount show only one shipped.  

Anyhow, he told me the estimated tax (as someone else was complaining about being really wrong earlier) and other charges are just estimates and you will be charged the correct amount as the items shipped.  I have no idea what is going on.  And I don't know if what the poor souls in IT think is going to happen is what is really going to happen.  But this is all I could get out of them.  I am going to wait and see what is in the package.  Then check the bill and call Amex if there is a problem.


----------



## floridagal23

La Comtesse said:


> I had the same problem this morning with my towels and throws.  I called and waited over an hour to speak to someone.  From what he could tell, he thought both throws shipped (one for me one for a family member--in case someone wants to kill me for ordering 2-lol).  But tracking and the amount show only one shipped.
> 
> Anyhow, he told me the estimated tax (as someone else was complaining about being really wrong earlier) and other charges are just estimates and you will be charged the correct amount as the items shipped.  I have no idea what is going on.  And I don't know if what the poor souls in IT think is going to happen is what is really going to happen.  But this is all I could get out of them.  I am going to wait and see what is in the package.  Then check the bill and call Amex if there is a problem.



Thanks - tax is probably a good guess - but that means they charged me for my throw, too, which apparently is not shipping until October and does not say that it shipped with everything else on the website. I am hoping 2 umbrellas are in the package and that is why I was charged the higher amount (+ tax). We go through a lot of umbrellas around here! My poor BF has been carrying a Nicole Miller umbrella circa 2000 and the secretaries at his office have been calling him out on them. I figured the least I can do is give him the one I carry around when these arrive


----------



## La Comtesse

^^I'm hoping the same with my throws.  Good luck.

Oops, just realized you had another issue with the throw being charged.  I have no idea.  I have stressed out enough over this though.  So, I'm going to wait and deal with Amex if necessary.  I hope I don't have to go through any more hassel though.  I am more than over this.


----------



## iluvmybags

So here's my update -- I finally called Target when I saw one of the items I recd a delay notice for, available on their website (the striped cardigan) -- her response was that it was sold out!  When I asked why it was it on the website available to order if it was sold out, she said she didn't know but that it was most definitely sold out.  I then asked if that meant that my order would eventually be canceled (I've recd TWO delay in shipment notices for the cardigan -- the 1st one said 9/23, the 2nd 9/29!)  She said she didn't know.  

I also recd delay notices for 8 of the 11 other items I ordered, 4 of which I've now recd shipping info for, which means I haven't heard anything regarding 3 things (and of course, they're 3 of the things I want most!) 

As of now I'm receiving the Maxi Dress in a Med, suede pumps in an 8.5, Infinity scarf & Striped Blue Dress.  

The Black Maxi Skirt, Bl&Wh Printed T, Striped Cardigan, Paneled Dress, & the Pumps in a 9 are all delayed.  The other 3 items (Maxi dress in a Lg, Long Blue Sweater, and the Long Brown Sweater) are in limbo somewhere -- no one can seem to tell me whether or not I'll receive any of it or when.

On a positive note -- I stopped at the Target on Clark & Roosevelt again to see whether or not they restocked or had any returns -- they must have gotten a shipment of the suede pumps, because they had an entire display in every size (they didn't have those earlier this week).  They also had about 6 hand towels.  

I stopped at the Customer Service desk & I could see a few Missoni tags sticking out of the return bin.  I looked closely & one of them looked like it could be a sweater. I asked to see it & as the girl hands it to me she snottily says, "You can't buy this, it has to go back out on the floor"!!  When I saw what I was, I asked her to call her manager!  It turned out to be the hoodie sweater that I wanted!!  I was determined to buy that sweater & there was no way in he77 she was going to tell me I couldn't buy it, so I stood there waiting for the Manager, holding on to the sweater!  (BTW, there was also a brown felt hat & a makeup bag in the return bin)

The manager finally came up & I told him what the girl had said (and how she said it!), and I said to him -- "I have over $600 in Missoni merchandise that's tied up on your website that I have no idea whether or not I'm going to receive.  I had this sweater in my shopping cart when your website crashed Tue morning & there's no way I'm walking out of here w/o buying it -- if that means I have to stand here & stalk the girl who's putting it back on the floor, then I will!"  Needless to say, he apologized & said of course I could buy it!  So at least I have one of the things I wanted (it's only a size med -- I would have preferred a Lg -- but it fits.  A little snug around my bottom when it's zipped, but I'll probably wear it open anyhow)

I'm happy to be receiving the pumps -- I tried them on and actually really liked them, so I'll probably keep them even if I don't get the dress and sweater that goes with them.  While I'm happy to be getting the maxi dress, I'm afraid it might be too small -- I also ordered a Lg, which is one of the things in limbo and I have a feeling the med may end up being too small.  The one thing I wanted the most -- the sleeveless Brown paneled dress is the one thing delayed until October, so I have a feeling I'm going to end up disappointed there


----------



## ame

My personal assessment on the throw--I love it BUT it pisses me off that they printed the design on the fabric. The stitches are zig zag. They shold've left them solid.


----------



## pinklepurr

Has anyone seen the makeup brush sets? I've seen the cosmetic bags, but no brushes


----------



## La Comtesse

iluvmybags--You're lucky to get the maxidress.  It is the only item that didn't ship with my first order pre-crash.  I have seen many of my delayed items back up for sale.  I think the website is still having serious issues.  But good luck to you too.

I hope I get to see a throw, so I know what you're talking about ame.


----------



## ame

Its super soft and cozy but the pattern not aligning with the stitching is lame.


----------



## La Comtesse

Oh, I see.  That usually bothers me too.  But I'm willing to overlook it if the price is still OK for the quality.


----------



## ScarceNot

> she snottily says, "You can't buy this, it has to go back out on the floor"!!...
> The manager finally came...
> he apologized & said of course I could buy it! 

GOOD FOR YOU!!!  <BIG SHOPPING HUG>


----------



## Suzzeee

pinklepurr said:


> Has anyone seen the makeup brush sets? I've seen the cosmetic bags, but no brushes



I heard those didn't make the cut because of the quality. I'm bummed too as those were on my must have list too!

I hit up both my targets today and found 3 sets of the bulldog clips while searching for folders. They were in with the other office supplies. I've been trying to find some of the file folders. The ones on eBay are ridiculous prices!  I also found 3different styles of sox at the other store and a couple of makeup bags for gifts. They definitely didn't have those thur when I went so either returns or they got more.


----------



## melvel

I've been checking my order history and I noticed that most of the items in my second order (for which I received a shipment delay notice) now cannot be cancelled. Only the socks may still be cancelled. That's a good sign, right?

I really really want a ruana, a throw and that black long open cardigan. Ebay prices are still too high. I noticed that the pillows are going for not more than $10 above retail on eBay, so for anyone interested you may want to check those out.


----------



## gingerfarm

I was sooo happy to find an umbrella...but when I got home and opened it, it's broken!!!    damn target, toying with my emotions.


----------



## pigleto972001

ame said:


> Its super soft and cozy but the pattern not aligning with the stitching is lame.



Can u post a pic? I just got one off eBay but won't get it for a bit...


----------



## Miss Kris

Finally!  I just won two loop pillows for $80!


----------



## saligator

sammix3 said:


> No just the regular ones... not kids.



Which ones did you get? I'm near your Target this week. Please let me know if you're returning them! Any men's ones?


----------



## saligator

My updates:

I placed 4 orders, 3 at 1PM EST, 1 at 4PM, EST on 9/13

Update

Order 1: 2 items

1 item (M) SHIPPING Black and White Sweater Coat  

1 item (L) delayed until 10/21

Order 2: 7 items

1 item (Toaster) is shipping, lol!

5 items delayed until 10/1 - UPDATE: 3 SHIPPED!

3 Items shipping: 
Pink Sweater Shell
Pink Cardi 
B/W ZigZag blouse

Order 3: 4 items

all items delayed


Order 4: 5 items

No status update. Never heard from them. 
These were cosmetic bags and were my latest order.


----------



## pinklepurr

Suzzeee said:


> I heard those didn't make the cut because of the quality. I'm bummed too as those were on my must have list too!
> 
> I hit up both my targets today and found 3 sets of the bulldog clips while searching for folders. They were in with the other office supplies. I've been trying to find some of the file folders. The ones on eBay are ridiculous prices!  I also found 3different styles of sox at the other store and a couple of makeup bags for gifts. They definitely didn't have those thur when I went so either returns or they got more.



That's a bummer about the brush sets  I hope you find your folders!


----------



## PrettyCamellia

Did anyone buy the tights? If so, how is the quality and fit?


----------



## ame

pigleto972001 said:


> Can u post a pic? I just got one off eBay but won't get it for a bit...



Here ya go. I hope you can see that. It's not HORRIBLE but it's lame. Since the zigzag is stitched on, it's just target quality on this one lol


----------



## onesmallchimera

PrettyCamellia said:


> Did anyone buy the tights? If so, how is the quality and fit?



I did. The fit was tts. Quality...better than what you'd get at Walgreens, but nothing special.


----------



## bagsforme

I've looked at ended auctions on ebay.  Its sooo odd how an item will get such high bids and other auctions end with no bids at close to retail.  Don't people search to see if there are lower priced auctions instead of bidding on one in particular and jacking up the price?

I'm wondering if they are shill bidders but if they are and they win it, then they would be stuck with the hassle of doing non paying bidder to get fees back.


----------



## nauticalstar

Miss Kris said:


> Oh yea didn't someone else say they had a ton of stuff?!  What else did they have?!



I was someone who posted about their stock today... I didn't see too much but to be fair I was not looking super closely. We were looking to buy a lamp, so I just took a couple of quick loops around the different departments. All I saw were makeup bags and travel pillows. I'm kind of to the point where I will just see if I get the stuff I order. If not, no big deal. I am concerned that they didn't give me the free shipping I deserved, but I was kind of waiting for the call traffic to slow down before I called. I was on hold too long when I tried before, and so far the only thing that shipped was a non-missoni item, so I don't have much to worry about yet.


----------



## avedashiva

I think I saw a post on this but I don't remember where in this thread.

Have any of you noticed that your were charged double for an item? I think my cashier scanned both the boots and the box so I got charged twice. 

I am going to call to speak to the manager when the store opens. Other than having the security footage to back up my purchase - any other ideas?

I am mad at myself for not looking at the receipt closer after I checked out.

Thanks!


----------



## *want it all*

avedashiva said:


> I think I saw a post on this but I don't remember where in this thread.
> 
> Have any of you noticed that your were charged double for an item? I think my cashier scanned both the boots and the box so I got charged twice.
> 
> I am going to call to speak to the manager when the store opens. Other than having the security footage to back up my purchase - any other ideas?
> 
> I am mad at myself for not looking at the receipt closer after I checked out.
> 
> Thanks!


That was me.   

I didn't notice the mistakes until days later, and it was still ok in terms of receiving my refunds accordingly.  You will have to bring your boots + receipt to the store which made that error.  Head to the guest services counter and explain the situation.  The manager didn't have to get involved w/my transactions.  Rather, someone from Target's loss/prevention team assisted me.  They basically took the receipts and merchandise to the backroom to review the security footage from the transactions.  

I found the experience kinda embarrassing since it was _the Target employee who made the mistakes_, but you're sitting out at guest services waiting for the verdict (as if you're trying to defraud Target or something).    Of course, I don't blame Target needing proof of their error, but having customers behind you hear the story, and then you're left on the sidelines to wait everything out...well, let's just say I could've done w/o the extra attention.  :shame:



Miss Kris said:


> Finally! I just won two loop pillows for $80!


  That's awesome!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## avedashiva

Thanks Want It All for such a detailed response. It is very helpful. I hope my experience will go as smoothly. I actually bought 2 pairs (2 different sizes) but got charged twice for one size plus the other size I bought. At first - I thought did I buy 3 pairs in all that craziness on Tues.? But I am 100% sure I only bought 2 pairs total. I will let you know what happens. I plan on going tomorrow.




*want it all* said:


> That was me.
> At firs
> I didn't notice the mistakes until days later, and it was still ok in terms of receiving my refunds accordingly.  You will have to bring your boots + receipt to the store which made that error.  Head to the guest services counter and explain the situation.  The manager didn't have to get involved w/my transactions.  Rather, someone from Target's loss/prevention team assisted me.  They basically took the receipts and merchandise to the backroom to review the security footage from the transactions.
> 
> I found the experience kinda embarrassing since it was _the Target employee who made the mistakes_, but you're sitting out at guest services waiting for the verdict (as if you're trying to defraud Target or something).    Of course, I don't blame Target needing proof of their error, but having customers behind you hear the story, and then you're left on the sidelines to wait everything out...well, let's just say I could've done w/o the extra attention.  :shame:
> 
> That's awesome!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## *want it all*

avedashiva said:


> Thanks Want It All for such a detailed response. It is very helpful. I hope my experience will go as smoothly. I actually bought 2 pairs (2 different sizes) but got charged twice for one size plus the other size I bought. At first - I thought did I buy 3 pairs in all that craziness on Tues.? But I am 100% sure I only bought 2 pairs total. I will let you know what happens. I plan on going tomorrow.


You're welcome, *avedashiva*!    I have a feeling everything will go smoothly because I'm sure Target employees have had issues with double charging...just human error.  Will be looking for an update tomorrow.  I hope you won't have a bunch of customers behind you when you explain the situation, as I unfortunately did.


----------



## susa

La Comtesse said:


> Hope you can get the matching zig-zag leggings and shoes to complete the look.  Congratulations.




and don't forget to post a pic here


----------



## pigleto972001

ame said:


> Here ya go. I hope you can see that. It's not HORRIBLE but it's lame. Since the zigzag is stitched on, it's just target quality on this one lol



Oh yah, I see it now! Thanks.  At least it's cushy...


----------



## NCC1701D

I don't mind that the fleece is printed or that the stitching is off. That is how they brought Missoni down to Target prices. The throw is still super cute and very cozy.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Many of my "delayed" items have apparently shipped now, but I feel as if I am losing my mind checking UPS tracking #s!  The latest status updates are still from just after midnight on Thursday.

I prowled around my nearest store yesterday and found some random items that were either returns, or had been hidden/abandoned and now were out... (I was there Tuesday p.m., and at that time I didn't see any hats, pumps, bikes, tights, or bedding)

There were 2 felt hats (I really wanted to buy one, but just can't pull it off!)
Several bedding sets
About 6 different articles of girls' clothing
1 bike
Some girls' rainboots
A couple pairs of suede pumps
A few milkcrates
2 b/w sleep masks
a few b/w cosmetic bags
1 babydoll set

I scored:
   A throw!!!!  Last 1, hiding on a shelf with some bedding sets.  The browns/black and white one, which was my last choice color, but it is still really cute and will look nice draped on my sofa.
  A beanie.  Again, the last 1, randomly tossed on a shelf with the girls' boots
  A pair of black zigzag tights, left in the back with the bedding

I feel pretty lucky.  I bet some ladies will have luck today--just make several loops around the store and scan all of the aisles and you may find a treasure.


----------



## ame

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh yah, I see it now! Thanks.  At least it's cushy...





NCC1701D said:


> I don't mind that the fleece is printed or that the stitching is off. That is how they brought Missoni down to Target prices. The throw is still super cute and very cozy.



Oh its super cute and cozy, but I think it would've looked nicer if it was solid


----------



## NCC1701D

Purseluvnmama said:


> A throw!!!!  Last 1, hiding on a shelf with some bedding sets.  The browns/black and white one, which was my last choice color, but it is still really cute and will look nice draped on my sofa.



If you check eBay, that throw sells for about double what the purple one does. I bet you could sell it and still recoup more than enough after fees to turn around and buy the purple one! It's a little risky but might be worth it to get the color you want.

(The tan/blue one sells for more so it might not work to do this if that's your first choice.)


----------



## ame

My husband seriously is hounding me about ebaying this throw.


----------



## precious4bags

I wonder if kid size 10-12 for dress and vest would fit woman size xs.

I heard that the woman xs dress could be a little big. Any thought?


----------



## sammix3

saligator said:


> Which ones did you get? I'm near your Target this week. Please let me know if you're returning them! Any men's ones?



Nope. I'm still debating. I won't be returning it at the Mountains View one since that's out of my way. It'll be one by my house if I do return it.


----------



## Miss Kris

ame said:


> My husband seriously is hounding me about ebaying this throw.



That's what is going on here too except with the espresso set


----------



## Miss Kris

precious4bags said:


> I wonder if kid size 10-12 for dress and vest would fit woman size xs.
> 
> I heard that the woman xs dress could be a little big. Any thought?



Yea the XS is more like a women's small, but a 10-12 may be too small


----------



## m30w

My local target must've gotten a shipment, @this very moment, they r currently unpacking/stocking on shelf -embarassed the employee must know I'm lurking ;p) luggage seemed to have restocked cosmetic cases and chemises (don't seem to be returns since at least 1 maybe 2 of ea sz


----------



## *Jem*

I made my DH take me to 3 stores this morning. I scored the blue zigzag dress, bulldog clips, coffe mug and a small wine glass (using the mug and glass as decorative storage in my bathroom)


----------



## melvel

Gosh I have not received any emails on my orders for more than 48 hours already. However, I noticed that I can no longer cancel my orders, except for one item: socks. Good sign or bad sign?

Anyone who saw an extra Ruana or throw?


----------



## jun3machina

anyone receive or try on the black and white zig zag coat?? mine shows up tomorrow. i seem to be a small in most of the stuff, but bought a medium on ebay, because the price was pretty good and because it said it has a polyester lining, so i was worried it might now stretch with wear like the cardigans...


----------



## LeeMiller

Miss Kris said:


> Finally! I just won two loop pillows for $80!


 
Congrats!


----------



## m30w

My local target must've gotten a shipment, @this 10:30am they unpacked/displayed on luggage endcap shelf (embarrassed the employee must know I'm lurking ;p) 2 colore & 2 b&w spinning luggage ($169.99, don't know if those have the scary lead & prop ---? warnings' content -pity made in china stuff's shoddy, let alone potentially unsafe/harmful but i'm cheap/frugal so i've tons of their cheapie manufactures) travel pillows; & seemed to have restocked some cosmetic cases and chemises (don't seem to be returns since at least 1 of ea sz). They've also had for a while a few womens flats, kids rainboots, comforter sets, headbands, couple of gift tags, robes, lingerie? -babydoll/nighties, few bras, panties... But i havent seen what seem to be the highly coveted items?

P.s. Sorry for posting 2x, can't edit original post. Btw 1 day (fri am?) i'd seen kids flats in sz i wanted @my store limited avail but when i went nay(fri am?) only an empty box was there & i couldn't find the flats, but when i went again (sat pm) the flats in sz i wanted were on the shoe endcap but box nowhere in sight LOL but i was happy ecen tho the materials aren't good & i normally buy target shoes for 75% off, 30-50% only few times). Thanks to u all for all the info & modeling/haul pics, etc & i liked how some posted on my area's craigslist the links when items became available online to dissuade the ads asking for crazy
 markups >


----------



## NCC1701D

ame said:


> My husband seriously is hounding me about ebaying this throw.



Mine said the same thing when I got it home. I promptly unwrapped it and plopped the cat down on top of it to render it unsaleable.


----------



## Perfect Day

posted in error ....... apologies


----------



## LeeMiller

Wow, lucky ladies to be finding the throws and espresso set!  I'm thinking about dragging DH to Target today - I don't know.  We can also hit a delicious Korean chicken place that I love in the burbs.  

So I ordered these from the bay --- 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360387652209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Just goes to show that sometimes regular Missoni is going for the same price as Target Missoni!

All my Target stuff is still delayed, fingers crossed I'll get something.  I'm worried about fit though since I think the large size I ordered might be too big.


----------



## ashleyjena

LeeMiller said:


> Wow, lucky ladies to be finding the throws and espresso set!  I'm thinking about dragging DH to Target today - I don't know.  We can also hit a delicious Korean chicken place that I love in the burbs.
> 
> So I ordered these from the bay ---
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360387652209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Just goes to show that sometimes regular Missoni is going for the same price as Target Missoni!
> 
> All my Target stuff is still delayed, fingers crossed I'll get something.  I'm worried about fit though since I think the large size I ordered might be too big.



Which items did you get? I tried on a bunch of things, and some things run bigger than others.


----------



## pigleto972001

I saw two ladies out wearing a Missoni for target cardigan. Dunno, it just seems to lessen it...just a bit! That being said, I'll keep mine though my mom says I should eBay it!


----------



## ame

NCC1701D said:


> Mine said the same thing when I got it home. I promptly unwrapped it and plopped the cat down on top of it to render it unsaleable.



 I slept with mine last night. I hope that helps render mine unsaleable also. lol!


----------



## intheevent

I just wanted to pop back and say I got the blue / yellow short sleeve dress online at 7am at target.com before the site crashed. That order shipped, then I went to the store that morning, was about 10th in line, the line grew to about 100 and I got the brown campaign dress, some stationary and the blue sweater.

I had a chance for everything, had about 20 items in my cart tried it on and decided on those pieces and let the rest for the employees to send back up.

What a fun day!


----------



## roussel

Anyone else got the pieced sweater dress worn by Camilla Belle?


----------



## qudz104

so i ventured out to my target today and while they had a sizeable about of stuff, none was in my size!  they had the kids orange cardigan, a few of the maroon cropped cardigans, a bunch of leggings, 2 comforter sets, one sheet set, a bunch of folders, some hair accessories, some of the black pumps, some kid sized boots, a printed blouse, some baby clothing (including the most darling little girls coat, i wanted to buy it just because!!) and a few more random things. they were all placed together in the front of the store so i was able to scan it all and walk sadly out of the store. im hoping the restock some of the things in the next few weeks.


----------



## roussel

How come I don't have authority to approve delayed shipment of some items? I got that email but website won't let me approve. What should I do? Anyone experience the same?


----------



## La Comtesse

^^People experienced that yesterday or a few days ago.  There are confliciting reports of some CS reps saying they went out in error, and other's approving the new date for the customer when they called.  I logged into my account before I read the emails and was able to approve all the delays.  I would try to approve them to be sure.

But with all these people posting they just bought sold-out things this moring and had them shipped, I don't know if those of us who ordered eary are even going to get our things.


----------



## Belladiva79

roussel said:


> Anyone else got the pieced sweater dress worn by Camilla Belle?



i ordered it but its delayed till like october so it will probably be cancelled. did you get it yet?? im dying to know how it runs.


----------



## saligator

sammix3 said:


> Nope. I'm still debating. I won't be returning it at the Mountains View one since that's out of my way. It'll be one by my house if I do return it.



Thanks for the reply. I'm going to keep trying for returns on the men's scarves.


----------



## roussel

Mines delayed for oct 25 too but when I called CS today to tell them about the error I get when trying to approve the delay they said don't worry those items are back ordered and will not be cancelled. I hope htye are right


----------



## KittyKat65

Is there a place on here where we can tell people what we are taking back and offer it up?  Or that against the rules?


----------



## iluvmybags

KittyKat65 said:


> Is there a place on here where we can tell people what we are taking back and offer it up?  Or that against the rules?


there isn't a place like that here but there's one on Facebook


----------



## ame

I just posted in here. The one on FB already pissed me off. I don't like that other people are gouging prices.


----------



## sammix3

Has anyone washed their throw? If so, how did you do it and did you put it in the dryer? Or did you just use it without washing?


----------



## fmd914

jun3machina said:


> anyone receive or try on the black and white zig zag coat?? mine shows up tomorrow. i seem to be a small in most of the stuff, but bought a medium on ebay, because the price was pretty good and because it said it has a polyester lining, so i was worried it might now stretch with wear like the cardigans...



I ordered it Tuesday morning on the website and received it.  It is running about true to size as the rest of the items in this collection. I seem to be an XS in all of the collection.  I ordered the sweater coat in a S but it really is a little large.  I'm so in love with it that I would hate to let it go, but haven't gotten the energy to actually "get dressed" in it to see if I can pull it off.  I would prefer to find an XS but don't think that will happen anytime soon!


----------



## lanasyogamama

NCC1701D said:


> Mine said the same thing when I got it home. I promptly unwrapped it and plopped the cat down on top of it to render it unsaleable.



LOL,  I love it!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Hm, I posted and it disappeared.  Anyway...

I was going to get the black cardy with zig zag trim, and then I saw this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Target-Miss..._WC_Sweaters&hash=item35b5271186#ht_500wt_922

It looks sheer and cheap!

I am bidding on a kids XL floral trench and I would still love rain boots, but then i am done!  Swear!


----------



## LeeMiller

ashleyjena said:


> Which items did you get? I tried on a bunch of things, and some things run bigger than others.


 
The gold cardigan & shell, the colorful (passione?) shell, and the black and white shell - all in large.  I'm definitely a medium in women's but a large in juniors.


----------



## Miss Kris

LeeMiller said:


> The gold cardigan & shell, the colorful (passione?) shell, and the black and white shell - all in large.  I'm definitely a medium in women's but a large in juniors.



I had the gold shell but sold cause it was sort of itchy (I'm very picky though) but it seems TTS


----------



## ame

sammix3 said:


> Has anyone washed their throw? If so, how did you do it and did you put it in the dryer? Or did you just use it without washing?



I just used it without washing bec Im gross.


----------



## Miss Kris

Btw I slept with my throw last night and it is definitely my most fave blanket ever.  Even better than the Gucci blanket


----------



## Miss Kris

ame said:


> I just used it without washing bec Im gross.



Me too!


----------



## mintpearl

Miss Kris said:


> You can stalk eBay.  Some go for not too much over retail.  It's worth in the $70 to $80 range IMO.  Definitely my thickest blanket!  Just sort by ending soonest and bid when there is 5 min or less to go.  I have found that bidding with any more time left just drives up the price.



Can someone fill me in on target's retail price for the throw? I'm sure it is listed somewhere but this thread is soooo long! Thanks!


----------



## LeeMiller

Miss Kris said:


> Hm, I posted and it disappeared. Anyway...
> 
> I was going to get the black cardy with zig zag trim, and then I saw this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Target-Miss..._WC_Sweaters&hash=item35b5271186#ht_500wt_922
> 
> It looks sheer and cheap!
> 
> I am bidding on a kids XL floral trench and I would still love rain boots, but then i am done! Swear!


 
I saw that posting!  Things look different in some of the ebay shots vs. Target shots. I've been looking for more real person modeling shots but haven't seen too many.


----------



## Miss Kris

mintpearl said:


> Can someone fill me in on target's retail price for the throw? I'm sure it is listed somewhere but this thread is soooo long! Thanks!



It was between 40 and 50 I think?  Definitely worth more than that though


----------



## iluvmybags

mintpearl said:


> Can someone fill me in on target's retail price for the throw? I'm sure it is listed somewhere but this thread is soooo long! Thanks!



I think they were $39.99


----------



## habanerita

Did anyone get any of the bags, the totes? how are they?


----------



## mintpearl

Miss Kris said:


> It was between 40 and 50 I think?  Definitely worth more than that though



Thanks! I'm thinking I'll have to get this one on ebay...so good to know you feel it is worth more than the target price!


----------



## mintpearl

iluvmybags said:


> I think they were $39.99



thank you! that was a great deal on the throws!! 

I wonder if I should wait for prices to lower on ebay, or if I wait too long the throws will become more scarce (meaning higher prices) since they seem to be the most highly sought after Missoni target item?

Btw, at my local target, found and scored some pins and eyemasks that weren't there before, and a couple of floral crates, chemise.  There was a blue and white rolling suitcase as well that I didn't get.  I bought a couple of shirts that were returns but I'm returning them as they are too small on me.


----------



## Beriloffun

Miss Kris said:


> Hm, I posted and it disappeared.  Anyway...
> 
> I was going to get the black cardy with zig zag trim, and then I saw this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Target-Miss..._WC_Sweaters&hash=item35b5271186#ht_500wt_922
> 
> It looks sheer and cheap!
> 
> I am bidding on a kids XL floral trench and I would still love rain boots, but then i am done!  Swear!




I actually love that the cardigan is sheer! I live in SD and its hot here all year round, so it makes sense for me  and it's not so noticeable as the other pieces, so you could easily wear that sweater and say the rain boots together, you know?

Anyways, I was looking through a lot of eBay listings and it makes so sad that so many items are up there when they could have gone to people who actually wanted them


----------



## lovemydeals

So while my dh and dd are at the ball game, thought i would do a tour of the Ts in the area.  I found the following at one store by the women's dressing room - black panel dress with zig zag in the middle in large, green v neck in xs, cordorury coat in xs.  Didn't buy them.  But as i was walking out, guess what i found at cs! A purple throw!  Someone must have just returned it.  I asked cs if i could by it.  She talked to the gstl and he siad yes.  That same person also retured a black/white decorative plate.  Didn't buy it.  

If anyone in nova is looking for the small knick.knack box or the suede pumps, reston had a whole display of both.  No clothing to be found, including children.


----------



## Miss Kris

Beriloffun said:


> I actually love that the cardigan is sheer! I live in SD and its hot here all year round, so it makes sense for me  and it's not so noticeable as the other pieces, so you could easily wear that sweater and say the rain boots together, you know?
> 
> Anyways, I was looking through a lot of eBay listings and it makes so sad that so many items are up there when they could have gone to people who actually wanted them



I know what you mean, but then again, who knows what our local stores would have had on hand, so at least we have some chance of getting everything we want this way...as long as th price is reasonable!


----------



## Miss Kris

mintpearl said:


> thank you! that was a great deal on the throws!!
> 
> I wonder if I should wait for prices to lower on ebay, or if I wait too long the throws will become more scarce (meaning higher prices) since they seem to be the most highly sought after Missoni target item?
> 
> Btw, at my local target, found and scored some pins and eyemasks that weren't there before, and a couple of floral crates, chemise.  There was a blue and white rolling suitcase as well that I didn't get.  I bought a couple of shirts that were returns but I'm returning them as they are too small on me.



Ok this reminds me, doesnt the luggage look blue and white and not black and white?  I thought my eyes were going bad but I'm glad someone else saw it this way too!


----------



## Miss Kris

mintpearl said:


> Thanks! I'm thinking I'll have to get this one on ebay...so good to know you feel it is worth more than the target price!



 Oh gosh yes, it was def worth the price I paid on eBay.  It's really heavy and super soft and warm! If you can get one for under $90 I would say it's def worth it


----------



## Miss Kris

I won the floral coat for $60!  Prices are really coming down it seems!


----------



## Miss Kris

I have to go back to the doctor now, and it happens to be right across from target


----------



## lovemydeals

Miss Kris said:


> I won the floral coat for $60!  Prices are really coming down it seems!



Congrats.


----------



## azureartist

Went late last night and found a return on the brown/orange ziz zag rainboots. I saw a man with some Missoni items in his cart giving my boots the side eye! LOL!

So I went to 3 Targets today. Got some B&W barrettes, purple/black knit hat, brown/orange colorway knit scarf and matching long gloves. Then I spied the spinner lugger in the same colors.  Bought it... I probably don't need it... debating whether I should keep??? It looks pretty nice though.

I feel almost a little guilty buying all these things though. I hope I don't get sick of Target for Missoni... 

I do own four genuine silk Missoni scarves I got from NR a couple of years ago. They are simply wonderful and wear so nicely!


----------



## sammix3

ame said:


> I just used it without washing bec Im gross.





Miss Kris said:


> Me too!



You ladies are too funny!!!!! 

I just opened mine and for some reason I thought it was going to be bigger. But I'm short so it'll be perfect!


----------



## sammix3

Forgot to add... I didn't wash mine as well. 

I wish I had the "matching" comforter.. but of course. Sold out online and it's an online exclusive. FML.


----------



## Samia

My order got cancelled


----------



## NCC1701D

I used it without washing, too. :giggles:

I do wish it were bigger! It's 5' long and I'm 5'8". Just a few inches longer and I could tuck it in under my feet! But I am usually sitting or lying in the fetal position so it works.

Oh, and on a different subject, what a waste--I bought the panel dress on eBay but when it arrived it was such a weird fit (loose overall, but so short that it hit in a very unflattering part of my thigh) and I figured I could only take it back for store credit so I'd try to maybe recoup my loss on eBay. Netted an overall loss of $7 on that one with eBay/Paypal fees, not to mention my time. Really thinking eBay/Paypal is the big winner of the Missoni for Target launch.


----------



## azureartist

Miss Kris said:


> I won the floral coat for $60!  Prices are really coming down it seems!


Congrats *Miss Kris*!




Samia said:


> My order got cancelled


So sorry *Samia*!


----------



## azureartist

I've only seen and bought bits and pieces from the collection since everything was sold out on the first day and I was too late...so I reserve comment at this time. I'm curious what is your take on the collection in terms of quality, design and value.

What are your MUST HAVES?

Which ones FAILED?

Which ones MEH?


----------



## Beriloffun

Anyone else see targets home page? No Missoni advertising!


----------



## sammix3

I'm 4"11.5. So it will be just fine as a blanket for me hehe 



NCC1701D said:


> I used it without washing, too. :giggles:
> 
> I do wish it were bigger! It's 5' long and I'm 5'8". Just a few inches longer and I could tuck it in under my feet! But I am usually sitting or lying in the fetal position so it works.
> 
> Oh, and on a different subject, what a waste--I bought the panel dress on eBay but when it arrived it was such a weird fit (loose overall, but so short that it hit in a very unflattering part of my thigh) and I figured I could only take it back for store credit so I'd try to maybe recoup my loss on eBay. Netted an overall loss of $7 on that one with eBay/Paypal fees, not to mention my time. Really thinking eBay/Paypal is the big winner of the Missoni for Target launch.


----------



## mysweetaudrina

Does anyone know if Target will be restocking/replenishing any of the items?


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> I've only seen and bought bits and pieces from the collection since everything was sold out on the first day and I was too late...so I reserve comment at this time. I'm curious what is your take on the collection in terms of quality, design and value.
> 
> What are your MUST HAVES?
> 
> Which ones FAILED?
> 
> Which ones MEH?



So far?

Must haves: throw, espresso set, vases, comforter set, black panel dress, baby blanket, Ruana, luggage

Failed: space dye clothes (itchy IMO), the pumps, some of the shirts (some are kind of matronly looking)

Meh: umbrella, weekender (the bigger carry on one), headbands and barettes( feel cheap)

Too cute must haves: flats, journal sets, stationary


----------



## azureartist

Miss Kris said:


> So far?
> 
> Must haves: throw, espresso set, vases, comforter set, black panel dress, baby blanket, Ruana, luggage
> 
> Failed: space dye clothes (itchy IMO), the pumps, some of the shirts (some are kind of matronly looking)
> 
> Meh: umbrella, weekender (the bigger carry on one), headbands and barettes( feel cheap)
> 
> Too cute must haves: flats, journal sets, stationary



Great *Miss Kris*... love your details!


----------



## firstaid

Miss Kris said:


> So far?
> 
> Must haves: throw, espresso set, vases, comforter set, black panel dress, baby blanket, Ruana, luggage
> 
> Failed: space dye clothes (itchy IMO), the pumps, some of the shirts (some are kind of matronly looking)
> 
> Meh: umbrella, weekender (the bigger carry on one), headbands and barettes( feel cheap)
> 
> Too cute must haves: flats, journal sets, stationary



Thanks for the info. May I ask what you mean by space dye clothes? Is there a specific item that feels itchy?


----------



## nova_girl

I found some Missoni stuff at the Target in Kingstowne, VA. I accidentally posted the modeling pic in this thread so I'll move it to correct one.


----------



## NCC1701D

For me:

Must haves: throw, pumps, space-dye cardigan (hoping mine ships), some of the stationery products like the wine box, storage boxes

Failed: panel sweater dress (let's call it a tunic, it's just too short), polyester blouses

Meh: 1. marbled glass bowl/platter/votive/vase - they are beautiful but the design is painted on, also the quality control is lacking. There were 2 bowls in my store and one was literally twice as heavy as the other.
2. hat/scarf/gloves set: Love the hat and scarf, hate the gloves.
3. clutch and flat: both are cute but flimsy.
4. laptop sleeve: boo! make more sizes!
5. silk scarves: they are cute but 36" would have been a more versatile size.
6. embroidered toss pillows


----------



## eeyore

pellarin22 said:


> Toronto TPF'ers  don't bother going to Buffalo. I just came back and both Super Targets by the Walden Galleria only had  some kids clothing left and some picture frames. The housewares had the "death sign" up stating that there aren't going to be any replenishments.
> I guess they just aren't  considered to be big market areas? I saw one jersey infinity scarf and to be honest with you, it didn't impress me.



Hey!

I was there yesterday as well but I hit the ones a little further south and found more than the ones near the border. 

They still had the King sized duvets in housewares in both styles, vases, tons of picture frames, stationary goods and I managed to find the shower curtain 
They also still had suitcases, lots of tights and socks, some head scarves, headbands, neck pillows and eye masks. If anyone wants lingerie or kids clothes, they still have them around Buffalo (not the ones near the canadian border)


----------



## Miss Kris

firstaid said:


> Thanks for the info. May I ask what you mean by space dye clothes? Is there a specific item that feels itchy?



The space dye is the gold cardy and sweater shell!  It has like gold threading through it which I think is what causes it to itch


----------



## Miss Kris

NCC1701D said:


> For me:
> 
> Must haves: throw, pumps, space-dye cardigan (hoping mine ships), some of the stationery products like the wine box, storage boxes
> 
> Failed: panel sweater dress (let's call it a tunic, it's just too short), polyester blouses
> 
> Meh: 1. marbled glass bowl/platter/votive/vase - they are beautiful but the design is painted on, also the quality control is lacking. There were 2 bowls in my store and one was literally twice as heavy as the other.
> 2. hat/scarf/gloves set: Love the hat and scarf, hate the gloves.
> 3. clutch and flat: both are cute but flimsy.
> 4. laptop sleeve: boo! make more sizes!
> 5. silk scarves: they are cute but 36" would have been a more versatile size.
> 6. embroidered toss pillows



Lol, I am 5'2" and the panel dress is only like 3 inches above my knee!  As for the gloves, I much prefer the kids gloves.  I like the fact that they are a bit longer (mid forearm) which keeps me warmer and keeps snow from dripping into the wrist area, but I think the adult gloves are too long.


----------



## Miss Kris

OMG how did I forget the loop pillows on the must have list?!


----------



## AshJs3

Been seeing a few items pop up at my Target, but almost all of the signage is down except in the clothing section. 

As far as seeing other people wearing it, I went to a Katy Perry concert last night and my cousin wore the zig zag skirt and the only other Missoni I saw was the blue dress on a girl. We had a meet and greet and when my cousin went up there Katy said "Oh I love your skirt, did you have to fight for it?!"


----------



## NCC1701D

Miss Kris said:


> Lol, I am 5'2" and the panel dress is only like 3 inches above my knee!  As for the gloves, I much prefer the kids gloves.  I like the fact that they are a bit longer (mid forearm) which keeps me warmer and keeps snow from dripping into the wrist area, but I think the adult gloves are too long.



That's great that the panel dress works for you! And the kids' gloves, too. I have huge hands (man hands) so there is no way the kids' gloves would work. I'm thinking about just looking for a nice pair of brown leather gloves to wear with the scarf and hat.


----------



## Belladiva79

for those that received stuff they dont want, are you guys thinking of trading (there ate two sites on facebook a few people spoke about) or returning to the store?


----------



## Miss Curly

I took back some headbands, a valet, bobby pins, and one set of stationary. I'm still on the hunt for a Ruana and the cosmetic case.


----------



## boxermomof2

Belladiva79 said:


> for those that received stuff they dont want, are you guys thinking of trading (there ate two sites on facebook a few people spoke about) or returning to the store?



I'm returning to my local Target. I really don't want the hassle of trading or selling.


----------



## nancypants

OK~ i just came back from going to 3 targets. i got a pair of black heels at the first one, at the second one, i got a baby blanket, pair of tights, and a passion pillow. at the third, i got a headband and a much needed ironing board.  i wanna get one more passion pillow but i really don't wanna pay the fleabay prices... what to do! all i want is another pillow to match and the throw.


----------



## floral_kitty

Anyone who got a shipment from Target already... did your clothing have the Missoni hangtags on them? I think 90% of my stuff arrived in the plastic bags with *no* Missoni hangtags. If I decide to return stuff I hope that isn't a problem. Thoughts?


----------



## beatlefanmom

Hmmm... The must haves for me were really the espresso set (which I have out on my counter next to my Kuerig- I love looking at it...)  I also went specifically to find the blue zigzag cardigan and maxi set.  I had both in my hands, but decided to NOT get the maxi- it was a bit more than I wanted to pay and I knew it would be too short on me. I'm 5'11" and hardly anything is ever long enough.  I will say that I really love all of the housewares- I ended up getting two different sets of towels to redo two of my baths, as well as shower curtain and framed tile.  The candles are nice, the glass tile photo frames are lovely.  I also got one of the panel dresses for my daughter's birthday, she hasn't gotten it so I don't know how it will fit her, but I think the fabric is quite nice, too.  Same for the baby blanket.  
Having said that--- I came across some 'real' Missoni yesterday and it is light years different than what we have all been chasing at Target.  The patterns are much smaller and the knitting is much finer.  I had forgotten how really nice it is.  But that isn't to say that what we have found at Target isn't nice- it is. And it has been alot of fun finding it all.  I think that this Missoni for Target collection is great, and the prices are pretty darned fair.


----------



## kelbell35

I'm waiting for a few items I ordered online to arrive in the mail that apparently have shipped, even though the tracking hasn't updated in several days.  I went to my local Target today, and they really had nothing left.  I did get two picture frames though to put pictures of my babies in that are nice...


----------



## boxermomof2

floral_kitty said:


> Anyone who got a shipment from Target already... did your clothing have the Missoni hangtags on them? I think 90% of my stuff arrived in the plastic bags with *no* Missoni hangtags. If I decide to return stuff I hope that isn't a problem. Thoughts?




Mine didn't have tags either. I'm folding them back into the plastic bags they arrived in.


----------



## DC-Cutie

floral_kitty said:


> Anyone who got a shipment from Target already... did your clothing have the Missoni hangtags on them? I think 90% of my stuff arrived in the plastic bags with *no* Missoni hangtags. If I decide to return stuff I hope that isn't a problem. Thoughts?



no, it won't be a problem.  Just have the card you paid with or the invoice


----------



## NCC1701D

Too cute kelbell!


----------



## J.Toronto

Can anyone comment on how well Target packages the items they ship out? I'm looking at my tracking history for my order and some items are coming from AZ and also MN before they arrive in Seattle.  I'm worried about things breaking before they finally get to me in Toronto.

My Missoni for Target items are on a US roadtrip!


----------



## thavasa

I just canceled 5 items on my orders, which are delayed till 10/21. One of them are the zig-zag skirt I really wanted when it first come out, but after seeing someone wearing it on the street today I decided to give up the skirt since it looks too short and too wide.

Some of my other items that can longer be canceled. Hope that mean they'll be shipped soon as I did not get a single shipment so far. I just figured that I ordered too much items on 9/13 and if I cancel all of them, I can actually use the money to get a decent cardi from M Missoni without the wait.

There's only one from the collection that I really love and willing wait though, the light blue/brown/pink zig-zag cardi... I think this one looks even better than Missoni's current collection.


----------



## azureartist

Found martini glasses today! Two in front of store and 2 in back by the glasses!  I'm usually a wine drinker...now I have an excuse for drinking Gin!


----------



## Melissa Ann

I found the flats today in my size.  must have been a return?  Also the blue/yellow shrt sleeve stripe dress, a candle and two wine boxes, one blue zigzag, one tan zigzag.

I love that most stuff on ebay have no bids!


----------



## New2Coach

Sorry if this info is not needed, but i have been out all day and have not caught up with this thread yet. my store did restock, but only luggage, the travel tote and laptop bags. They still have a ton of bed sets, shoes, kid clothes and accessories, and hair accessories. I could tell they had a few things returned as they were not there yesterday like a candle, etc.
I still left empty handed because the travel tote just did not seem worth the price to me.
And with the warning on the laptop case I just left it there.


----------



## floral_kitty

If anyone has an extra sweater box they are going to return let me know. I doubt I will be able to find one at a store near me.


----------



## azureartist

Melissa Ann said:


> I found the flats today in my size.  must have been a return?  Also the blue/yellow shrt sleeve stripe dress, a candle and two wine boxes, one blue zigzag, one tan zigzag.
> 
> *I love that most stuff on ebay have no bids!*



That's why I'm stalking my Targets. It's now a challenge to see what I can treasures I can find! People may be returning "online only" to their local Target stores.  

But I blew it royally when I had a Looped Pillow in my hand on the first day when I got to my Target and everything was so picked over... I was upset and passed on it. Now I'm sort of obsessed (and don't want to pay evilbay prices if I can help it). I did find Note Cards today in several colors (very nice) and the cashier (male) said dryly - "You found them". LOL!


----------



## timberton21

Your furkids are adorable!!  Is that your dog on the left?  He looks like an Ewok!  



kelbell35 said:


> I'm waiting for a few items I ordered online to arrive in the mail that apparently have shipped, even though the tracking hasn't updated in several days.  I went to my local Target today, and they really had nothing left.  I did get two picture frames though to put pictures of my babies in that are nice...


----------



## mintpearl

I confess:busted I resorted to fleabay for the purple throw and blue throw since they were my must-haves and I needed to stop obsessing about them! One i got for a good reasonable ebay price...the other I prob. paid more than I should have, but not more than others were paying for it on ebay.  Overall, I'm glad this missoni for target drama is coming to a close for me.  A few days ago, I got the three serving bowls on ebay too since I've wanted them since I first spotted them on a vogue ad. 

Eventually I might resort to ebay again for a hoodie, cardi, or a tray/ platter, but right now I'm going to wait it out so that I'm not paying what I shouldn't for them... and check the racks/shelves for random returns whenever I am at target.  Good luck everyone! 
At the end of the day, I don't know if this was an enjoyable (the hunt was kind of fun), or a not-so-enjoyable experience for me.  I just hope the next time there is a super popular collaboration, target makes sure there is a limit to how many items one can buy for each piece.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

AshJs3 said:


> Been seeing a few items pop up at my Target, but almost all of the signage is down except in the clothing section.
> 
> As far as seeing other people wearing it, I went to a Katy Perry concert last night and my cousin wore the zig zag skirt and the only other Missoni I saw was the blue dress on a girl. We had a meet and greet and when my cousin went up there Katy said "Oh I love your skirt, did you have to fight for it?!"



Cool story!


----------



## terebina786

My pink zig zag dress still hasn't been cancelled but it's delayed to October 3rd or something. 

I have a question... is the long zig zag open cardigan worth it? I'm stalking a few on ebay and I'm wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## Redd

Anyone have the knee socks? Are they cute? Thick or thin? Thanks!


----------



## Beriloffun

Redd said:


> Anyone have the knee socks? Are they cute? Thick or thin? Thanks!



I was able to get both the purple and brown ones and they are super cute! They aren't super thin, and not super thick. They are thinner than white cotton athletic socks (ie the ones at Costco). I like them tho!


----------



## DamierLover

NCC1701D said:


> For me:
> 
> Must haves: throw, pumps, space-dye cardigan (hoping mine ships), some of the stationery products like the wine box, storage boxes
> 
> Failed: panel sweater dress (let's call it a tunic, it's just too short), polyester blouses
> 
> Meh: 1. marbled glass bowl/platter/votive/vase - they are beautiful but the design is painted on, also the quality control is lacking. There were 2 bowls in my store and one was literally twice as heavy as the other.
> 2. hat/scarf/gloves set: Love the hat and scarf, hate the gloves.
> 3. clutch and flat: both are cute but flimsy.
> 4. laptop sleeve: boo! make more sizes!
> 5. silk scarves: they are cute but 36" would have been a more versatile size.
> 6. embroidered toss pillows


 
Love my Platter...it's not painted on and completely beautiful.  The regular ebay hawkers in this area passed on it and I'm glad they did, it was the one thing I wanted from the sale.


----------



## Suzzeee

If anyone sees file folders in any of the Bay Area (SF CA area) stores I'd be ever so grateful if you'd PM me -- none in the 3 stores near me that I checked and the Ebay prices are beyond ridic!  $20 plus shipping for $5 folders - ugh


----------



## *Jem*

Redd said:


> Anyone have the knee socks? Are they cute? Thick or thin? Thanks!



They are really adorable. I have the pink zigzag and gold zig zag. I can't wait to wear them. They are on the thinner side


----------



## NCC1701D

DamierLover said:


> Love my Platter...it's not painted on and completely beautiful.  The regular ebay hawkers in this area passed on it and I'm glad they did, it was the one thing I wanted from the sale.



Interesting. I have the serving bowl and the swirls are painted. You can tell when you look carefully that some of the paint overlaps. It's still beautiful, but colored glass would have been nicer.


----------



## LABAG

azureartist said:


> I've only seen and bought bits and pieces from the collection since everything was sold out on the first day and I was too late...so I reserve comment at this time. I'm curious what is your take on the collection in terms of quality, design and value.
> 
> What are your MUST HAVES?
> 
> Which ones FAILED?
> 
> Which ones MEH?


 
Must Haves-scarves- got the infinity brown combo in store, and purple passion -shipping
 black suede heels-got them in store on weekend-luv them,
 flats -shipping
swirl bowl-found in store on weekend-luv it!
mugs-found 4 in store on weekend also-luv a big mug with my daily coffee.....
Ordered 3 blouses-not yet shipped-the longer they arent shipped , the sooner I will cancel! These may be FAILED!
MEH- none -I luv everything i got-wasnt overloaded with items to not like and return!


----------



## floral_kitty

Redd said:


> Anyone have the knee socks? Are they cute? Thick or thin? Thanks!



I have the purple zigzag, they are cute. But, they have a lurex metalic thread running through. I like the ankle sock design more. I have three pairs of the ankle socks in various color combos and am looking forward to wearing them with heels. I like that look... I think the girls knee socks were cuter in my opinion.


----------



## avedashiva

*want it all* said:


> You're welcome, *avedashiva*!    I have a feeling everything will go smoothly because I'm sure Target employees have had issues with double charging...just human error.  Will be looking for an update tomorrow.  I hope you won't have a bunch of customers behind you when you explain the situation, as I unfortunately did.




My update - everything went smoothly and was able to get credit for the pair of boots I was charged for. Thanks again!


----------



## digby723

If anyone sees any of the scarves (the silk ones, like this: http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Women-s-Floral-Silk-Scarf-Purple/-/A-13532390) or any of the make up cases in the NOVA area, please PM me. I've checked Springfield & Fair Lakes, but I'm trying to avoid spending nights after work running around to all of the Targets if I can avoid it. I'll probably check Fairfax tomorrow though, just because I'm becoming obsessed. TIA!


----------



## Suzzeee

floral_kitty said:


> I have the purple zigzag, they are cute. But, they have a lurex metalic thread running through. I like the ankle sock design more. I have three pairs of the ankle socks in various color combos and am looking forward to wearing them with heels. I like that look... I think the girls knee socks were cuter in my opinion.



I like the ankle socks a lot too!  I have big feet (size 10) and they fit!!  I was so excited I grabbed a few extra pair when I saw some yesterday!


----------



## CoutureMe06

I'm on Ebay just because I'm still obsessed and haven't come to terms of it. It doesn't seem like a lot of these things are selling. O bids for a lot of items. I think there will be a lot of returns! The only thing that seems to be selling is the throw and maybe a few clothing items. Idk


----------



## pointie

Real world MfT report:  I walked by an older woman wearing the short sleeved black and white zigzag t-shirt.  She was, how shall I say it politely, well endowed.  and it looked rather cheesy.  I was kind of psyched to order it, but now I have that earmarked to go back immediately.  

Any other reports on the Vnecks or the blouses?


----------



## Melissa Ann

the throw annoys me.  39.99 and going to 150 on ebay...not right!


----------



## saligator

pointie said:


> Real world MfT report:  I walked by an older woman wearing the short sleeved black and white zigzag t-shirt.  She was, how shall I say it politely, well endowed.  and it looked rather cheesy.  I was kind of psyched to order it, but now I have that earmarked to go back immediately.
> 
> Any other reports on the Vnecks or the blouses?




I wouldn't send it back without trying it. People that are big busted should avoid a straight crew neck. It cuts them off at the chest. If she wore it with a scarf or necklace that created a "v" shape in the neckline, as well as put it under a jacket, it might be great for her. In general, busty gals should wear v or scoop necks or create the illusion of one with a necklace or scarf.


----------



## Suzzeee

CoutureMe06 said:


> I'm on Ebay just because I'm still obsessed and haven't come to terms of it. It doesn't seem like a lot of these things are selling. O bids for a lot of items. I think there will be a lot of returns! The only thing that seems to be selling is the throw and maybe a few clothing items. Idk



ITA - not much selling other than the super hot items.  I really wanted that grey infinity scarf (it was the only one w/o wool too which I'm allergic to) so I just did a search and then went to the newest auctions - the BIN have come way down - I picked it up for more than retail but not crazy and I got one from someone who looks like they just sell to clean out their closet on Ebay (at least based on the other stuff they were selling)!


----------



## pointie

saligator said:


> I wouldn't send it back without trying it. People that are big busted should avoid a straight crew neck. It cuts them off at the chest. If she wore it with a scarf or necklace that created a "v" shape in the neckline, as well as put it under a jacket, it might be great for her. In general, busty gals should wear v or scoop necks or create the illusion of one with a necklace or scarf.



True, thanks for pointing that out.  I ordered a medium -- am broad-shouldered but not much going on in the chestal region (36A!), so I thought it would look good not tight.  and the lovely lady on 8th street definitely proved that.


----------



## cristalena56

digby723 said:


> If anyone sees any of the scarves (the silk ones, like this: http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Women-s-Floral-Silk-Scarf-Purple/-/A-13532390) or any of the make up cases in the NOVA area, please PM me. I've checked Springfield & Fair Lakes, but I'm trying to avoid spending nights after work running around to all of the Targets if I can avoid it. I'll probably check Fairfax tomorrow though, just because I'm becoming obsessed. TIA!



your looking for the same scarf i am


----------



## mezmari

Melissa Ann said:


> the throw annoys me. 39.99 and going to 150 on ebay...not right!


 
for ppl who have the throw--Is the throw really that nice? going for several times its original price on ebay, and it's just a polyester throw! I have been hunting one, with no success of course, trying to trade it for other stuff that I have on facebook page. 

What annoys me is that if you ask target employees about Missoni, they tell you straight out that they DO not have any Missoni in the store, they sold out and never got more, all that while they DO have some Missoni items on the floor and DID get shipments, which i know for a fact. They are so rude! Understand their frustration, but the more they tell everyone that -- the more hype it creates!!


----------



## Miss Kris

DamierLover said:


> Love my Platter...it's not painted on and completely beautiful.  The regular ebay hawkers in this area passed on it and I'm glad they did, it was the one thing I wanted from the sale.



Yea, I didn't think it was painted either...it's definitely blown glass


----------



## Miss Kris

Suzzeee said:


> If anyone sees file folders in any of the Bay Area (SF CA area) stores I'd be ever so grateful if you'd PM me -- none in the 3 stores near me that I checked and the Ebay prices are beyond ridic!  $20 plus shipping for $5 folders - ugh



Ah I wish I knew you wanted them yesterday...the store I was at had them!


----------



## Miss Kris

CoutureMe06 said:


> I'm on Ebay just because I'm still obsessed and haven't come to terms of it. It doesn't seem like a lot of these things are selling. O bids for a lot of items. I think there will be a lot of returns! The only thing that seems to be selling is the throw and maybe a few clothing items. Idk



My stuff sold pretty quickly, but then again I had them auction style, starting right below retail.  xxxxx


----------



## Miss Kris

mezmari said:


> for ppl who have the throw--Is the throw really that nice? going for several times its original price on ebay, and it's just a polyester throw! I have been hunting one, with no success of course, trying to trade it for other stuff that I have on facebook page.
> 
> What annoys me is that if you ask target employees about Missoni, they tell you straight out that they DO not have any Missoni in the store, they sold out and never got more, all that while they DO have some Missoni items on the floor and DID get shipments, which i know for a fact. They are so rude! Understand their frustration, but the more they tell everyone that -- the more hype it creates!!



The throw IS that nice...up to maybe $100. I got mine for $80 on eBay, and it was very worth it.  I wouldn't go over $100 for any blanket though


----------



## azureartist

Suzzeee said:


> ITA - not much selling other than the super hot items.  I really wanted that grey infinity scarf (it was the only one w/o wool too which I'm allergic to) so I just did a search and then went to the newest auctions - the BIN have come way down - I picked it up for more than retail but not crazy and I got one from someone who looks like they just sell to clean out their closet on Ebay (at least based on the other stuff they were selling)!



ITA - I think the fury has calmed down. I'm going to stalk my 3 stores and see what comes in. 

I'm a little frustrated... I was cleaning one of the martini glasses and it has a crack in it. Wasn't there when I picked it off the shelf. I placed them gently on the conveyer belt and I thought the cashier would pick one up and scan it. Instead she started the conveyer and a heard a little sound of the edge of the glass hitting the metal.  She wrapped it up quickly and I didn't think to look until tonight.


----------



## Lanier

I scored the blue texturized zig zag cardigan and the gold space-dyed cardigan at my Target tonight! I went to get some groceries with a friend and decided to take a look. They were the last two cardigans and both in my size.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Seems the infinity scarves are still going over retail on eBay. How is everyone enjoying theirs?


----------



## KayuuKathey

My target locally has the hat for fall/winter available in limited stock, im going in tmrw with my head held high and hands ready to grab.

I want some of them plates and tumblers. They are vuitiful!


----------



## melvel

The items I missed out on and really really want are going for too much still on Ebay.  These are:

-the throw (Passione or Colore)
-the open cardigans (the blue zigzag one and the black with multicolor zigzag)
-the velour hoodie

Anyone get the velour hoodie?  I had that in my online cart and decided last minute not to buy.  Now I'm regretting that decision.


----------



## AshJs3

I got the velour hoodie but it's way too big for me so I'm going to have to take it back.  The only one they had was an XL. 

I also had an infinity scarf but I took it back. It just wasn't me and it felt really bulky on me. I really want the purple one with the zig zag print on the end.


----------



## kelbell35

timberton21 said:


> Your furkids are adorable!!  Is that your dog on the left?  He looks like an Ewok!



Thank you  Yes, that was my Pekingese, Oreo.  He passed away in the spring.  It's so funny you say that, because I always used to call him my "little ewok" lol


----------



## kelbell35

NCC1701D said:


> Too cute kelbell!



Thank you!


----------



## bfali

Seriously, can you guys believe this person?!?! (read the whole description!  She wants to be YOUR personal Missoni shopper!  BARF!):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-LOT-ALL-SORTS-MISSONI-TARGET-waiting-grabbing-/180726207382?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a141f1396#ht_681wt_941


----------



## *want it all*

avedashiva said:


> My update - everything went smoothly and was able to get credit for the pair of boots I was charged for. Thanks again!


Oh, that's great to hear, girl!    You're very welcome!   



azureartist said:


> ITA - I think the fury has calmed down. I'm going to stalk my 3 stores and see what comes in.
> 
> I'm a little frustrated... I was cleaning one of the martini glasses and it has a crack in it. Wasn't there when I picked it off the shelf. I placed them gently on the conveyer belt and I thought the cashier would pick one up and scan it. Instead she started the conveyer and a heard a little sound of the edge of the glass hitting the metal.  She wrapped it up quickly and I didn't think to look until tonight.


Things are definitely trickling back into the stores as returns.    I was able to pick up the girls' XL orange, blue zig zag dress as a return.    Hubby was super annoyed because he said, "XL?!!!  There's no way you're going to be able to wear that!"  I told him, "It's the little girls' size in an XL so I think I'll be fine."  He was still unamused, huffed, and rolled his eyes.    Oh, and someone also returned the women's tank style black/white zig zag sweater dress in a L, as well as the men's striped brown scarf.  Keep stalking your local Targets, ladies!   

I have a careless cashier story to share, too.  A cashier tried to cram 4 of the framed tile art into one Target bag, and I was like, "Can you put each one in a separate bag?  I don't want them to scratch up against each other."  Well, too late...she wound up scratching the wooden part of the frame, and UGH, that was the best one (I compared the others, and the tiles were placed crookedly).  Sigh, so much for getting a replacement off the floor.


----------



## *want it all*

bfali said:


> Seriously, can you guys believe this person?!?! (read the whole description!  She wants to be YOUR personal Missoni shopper!  BARF!):
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-LOT-AL...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item2a141f1396#ht_681wt_941


You should see the rest of her listings.  She has this one up...a BIN for $25,000 for the lingerie set:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-CAM...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item2a141ed598



> Yes...I am trying to sell something for  more...I Would love to knock out some of our acrued debt...  Unfortunatley after spending our savings on adopting 2 daughters, my  husband lost his job for a long time, then God graciously blessed me  with a third daughter.  so....anything extra will help our financial  situation --this is all true...I am not making things up... just know  that you are helping us for a GOOD cause and not some random re-seller  that rips off people.  I am just a mom trying to make ends meet.  Bless  you and thanks for looking.
> Brand New With Tags....sold out...  Missoni zig zag Cami and Panty set in size XS -- the sizing on this in  my opinion runs a bit small???.. The set is an adorable Babydoll set --  and fits me and I never wear XS -- I mostly wear size 5/6 Medium  clothing (5'6"-130LBS).  Who knows... So....if you wear in my opinion  sizes Small/Medium this would fit you perfectly.... From what I can tell  the panties are also tagged in the same XS size but are close to a U.S.  size 4/5.
> Again...thank you and if you have to pay overpriced....do it for someone that needs it...
> AND--- I'll ship this secretly....and FREE... The very next working day with gracious thank you drawings from my kids!


----------



## bfali

OMG, seriously, is this a joke?  People like this lady make me angry!!



*want it all* said:


> You should see the rest of her listings.  She has this one up...a BIN for $25,000 for the lingerie set:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-CAM...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item2a141ed598


----------



## iluvmybags

I think it all depends on where you live and how many Target stores are in the area re: the returns.  I think if you live in a small town or there aren't many Target stores near by, your chances of finding returns are better than those who live in a big city with multiple Target stores in a small mile radius --

I hit up four Target stores this weekend and found ONE item that had been returned (the tunic hoodie)  Other than that, they all had pretty much the same thing -- PJ bottoms & the baby doll sets, kids cardigans and V-neck sweaters, Suede Pumps, barrettes & headbands and Swimwear.  One store had about 5 or 6 hand towels, but I haven't found any bedding or housewares other than that.  I think that there are just so many Target stores that the returns are so spread out and probably get scooped up as fast as they come in.  Whereas if you live somewhere that there's only one or two stores, there might be more returns from shoppers who bought their stuff on the internet or went crazy stocking up on the day of it's release

I did manage to get the Chevron Sleeveless Dress in a Large -- someone posted on FB that they were going to return it and I had sent her a msg and bought it for what she paid.  I ordered a Medium (the Large was sold out) and have recd two delay notices with a new delivery date of 10/29 -- I'm sure it'll end up canceled (I think the later delivery date is to wait for returns and if no one returns one by that date, the order will be canceled.)


----------



## yakusoku.af

I managed to get the ballet flats for $37 shipped 
Considering everything in store was $10 more then the website I figure I got it for a good deal 
Can't believe that Hawaii stores marked it up that much. Finding it on eBay was a lot easier then checking back at target to see if anyone did any returns!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

For those who bought the pumps, are they leather lined and padded? Thanks!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ the pumps are suede upper and leather sole, but don't think they're leather lined or padded. I tried them and purchased them, but returned them because of the stiffness of the shoe. but I did like them very much so if I see a size bigger, I would probably repurchase and add an insole.


----------



## jennylovexo

GingerSnap527 said:


> Seems the infinity scarves are still going over retail on eBay. How is everyone enjoying theirs?


 
I'm obsessed with scarves so I absolutely love mine!!  I've always wanted an infinity scarf but never found one that works for me.  They are usually too long or too short but this one is perfect when it's doubled up!  I've been wearing it around my house in the AC!    It was definitely a must have for me from this collection!!


----------



## LVjudy

jennylovexo said:


> I'm obsessed with scarves so I absolutely love mine!!  I've always wanted an infinity scarf but never found one that works for me.  They are usually too long or too short but this one is perfect when it's doubled up!  I've been wearing it around my house in the AC!    It was definitely a must have for me from this collection!!



So glad to hear! This was a must have item for me & out of all the items I bought online it's one of the few that has actually shipped. Can't wait to wear it!!!!


----------



## titania029

I hand washed the sweater skirt yesterday and laid it flat to dry, so I can wear it today for the first time.  This morning, I noticed a rip along the waistband.  Sigh...ush:


----------



## AshJs3

yakusoku.af said:


> I managed to get the ballet flats for $37 shipped
> Considering everything in store was $10 more then the website I figure I got it for a good deal
> Can't believe that Hawaii stores marked it up that much. Finding it on eBay was a lot easier then checking back at target to see if anyone did any returns!


Everything was actually the same price in the store as online. I don't know where they got that "online price" thing from because nothing in the store was marked with the prices they had crossed out. 

Still a good deal on the flats though!


----------



## boslvuton

Just a heads up for my boston/nh area ladies... I'm going to be returning my orange print suitcase today to either the Haverhill or Salem, NH Target.  (Depends on how much time I have during lunch!)  So if you're interested I'd give them a call by 1pm


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

boslvuton said:


> Just a heads up for my boston/nh area ladies... I'm going to be returning my orange print suitcase today to either the Haverhill or Salem, NH Target. (Depends on how much time I have during lunch!) So if you're interested I'd give them a call by 1pm


 
Why are you returning it? the reason I am asking is, I don't know if I should keep mine or return it.


----------



## Brittany515

AshJs3 said:


> Been seeing a few items pop up at my Target, but almost all of the signage is down except in the clothing section.
> 
> As far as seeing other people wearing it, I went to a Katy Perry concert last night and my cousin wore the zig zag skirt and the only other Missoni I saw was the blue dress on a girl. We had a meet and greet and when my cousin went up there Katy said "Oh I love your skirt, did you have to fight for it?!"



that's so funny!!   haha


----------



## tastangan

I found a couple of duvet sets today.

Has anybody washed and used theirs? How's the quality?


----------



## eitak

anyone in the Houston area spotted some restocking over the weekend?


----------



## boslvuton

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Why are you returning it? the reason I am asking is, I don't know if I should keep mine or return it.


 

Im returning it because i decided I really dont need it.  I think it looks great and the 360 rolling feature is great, but ultimately its 170$ (plus tax) for a small carry-on luggage suitcase.  I've found higher end and cheaper ones  at my local TJmaxxs and can't really justify the expense to myself. Plus I figured there might be someone else out there that would really enjoy it....


----------



## LeeMiller

Anyone have retail prices for the bulldog clips and card set?  The notebooks were 8 right?

Btw I dont have much but the baby sweaters and dress but I love them.  They have metallic yarn in some parts and are too cute. 
Other than the bleeding in wash issue. I like my knee high purple socks but they are a tight fit for my calves more like socks to scrunch down


----------



## *want it all*

LeeMiller said:


> Anyone have retail prices for the bulldog clips and card set?  The notebooks were 8 right?
> 
> Btw I dont have much but the baby sweaters and dress but I love them.  They have metallic yarn in some parts and are too cute.
> Other than the bleeding in wash issue. I like my knee high purple socks but they are a tight fit for my calves more like socks to scrunch down



I can get back to you re: the bulldog clips if someone else doesn't answer you first.  I have to check my receipt when I return home.  

btw, did you have any issue w/the socks feeling scratchy against your skin?  I can't wear a lot of items with metallic yarn finishes because they feel rather itchy.


----------



## *want it all*

AshJs3 said:


> Everything was actually the same price in the store as online. I don't know where they got that "online price" thing from because nothing in the store was marked with the prices they had crossed out.


Actually, I'm wondering if anyone who bought the framed tile art noticed a price discrepancy w/store vs online pricing...my store receipts reflect $34.99, but online they're being advertised as $29.99.


----------



## saira1214

jennylovexo said:


> I'm obsessed with scarves so I absolutely love mine!!  I've always wanted an infinity scarf but never found one that works for me.  They are usually too long or too short but this one is perfect when it's doubled up!  I've been wearing it around my house in the AC!    It was definitely a must have for me from this collection!!


 


LVjudy said:


> So glad to hear! This was a must have item for me & out of all the items I bought online it's one of the few that has actually shipped. Can't wait to wear it!!!!


 
The infinity scarves were online only, correct?  I wasn't able to get one, but hope to get the gold one at some point. What color did you guys get? Can you post mod pics when you ge a chance? Also, how much did they retail for? TIA!


----------



## justlurking

LeeMiller said:


> Anyone have retail prices for the bulldog clips and card set? The notebooks were 8 right?


 
The bulldog clips are $4.99. I love them!
There is a composition book that is $2.99 and a journal that is $7.99. Those are the only two book type items I've been able to find (and only one of each).

I would love to know the price of the sticky notes...please and thank you!


----------



## justlurking

*want it all* said:


> Actually, I'm wondering if anyone who bought the framed tile art noticed a price discrepancy w/store vs online pricing...my store receipts reflect $34.99, but online they're being advertised as $29.99.


I didn't purchase the tile (was thinking about it), but I did see them at 3 different stores. The first two stores, they were $29.99. The third store they were $34.99, which kind of shocked me and I thought was not very nice because this was a store in a poorer area. I even scanned it because I thought maybe it was a mistake.

I'm also wondering about the two knit zigzag clutches. I ordered both online (which I probably won't even get) and one was $22.99 and the other color combination was $34.99! Was it like that in the stores? Also, it's been mentioned that when you receive items purchased online, they don't always have tags on them. What if I want to keep the $22.99 and return the $34.99 one? I hope I don't have a problem!


----------



## roussel

saira1214 said:


> The infinity scarves were online only, correct? I wasn't able to get one, but hope to get the gold one at some point. What color did you guys get? Can you post mod pics when you ge a chance? Also, how much did they retail for? TIA!


 
the infinity scarves are available at the store.  i saw the zigzags and the space dye versions at my store.  i believe they are around $20.


----------



## LABAG

saira1214 said:


> The infinity scarves were online only, correct? I wasn't able to get one, but hope to get the gold one at some point. What color did you guys get? Can you post mod pics when you ge a chance? Also, how much did they retail for? TIA!


 I was able to pick up a brown combo infinity in the store-maybe someone's return.The SA put a tag on it for pricing -24.99 but it does have the Missoni orange tag.
I luv it-good luck


----------



## Suzzeee

An Ebay seller posted some really detailed pics of the black cardi w/ the white trim - it's auction # 280740432910    Still waiting on mine as I know a lot of people are


----------



## Brittany515

so I keep updating what my local Target here in Brick, NJ has, so here I go again...  I got the rainboots  ,, and they had one green jacket, tights, some kids clothes, a LOT of bedding actually,  a whole shipment of the suede heels, a makeup case, a few frames, 2 pillows, and a candle, and framed tiles. lol, the lady told me, they keep finding stuff in the back...


----------



## Miss Kris

I went today because I had to fill a prescription... the had PJ Pants, headbands, kid clothes, 1 travel pillow, some bras, 1 pair of size 9 rain boots, heels, ton of kids shoes, and some duvets.


----------



## mashanyc

What shipping method Target uses: Fedex, UPS? Charges on my AmEx went from pending to actual charges so i guess my stuff is shipped. still no emails from Target and my account shows no orders on target.com. BTW I ordered  before site crashed, Early morning on the 13th


----------



## heartfelt

mashanyc said:


> What shipping method Target uses: Fedex, UPS? Charges on my AmEx went from pending to actual charges so i guess my stuff is shipped. still no emails from Target and my account shows no orders on target.com. BTW I ordered  before site crashed, Early morning on the 13th



All the items that have been marked shipped for me came with a UPS tracking number.


----------



## mashanyc

heartfelt said:


> All the items that have been marked shipped for me came with a UPS tracking number.


Thank You. Where is warehouse? I wonder how long its going to take. UPS just came by to bring something, but no Target stuff and these charges went through on Friday the 16th.


----------



## heartfelt

mashanyc said:


> Thank You. Where is warehouse? I wonder how long its going to take. UPS just came by to bring something, but no Target stuff and these charges went through on Friday the 16th.



It's in MN. Although I do have one tracking number that originated in AZ. The majority of my shipments have originated in MN though.

Hope you get your items soon!


----------



## Jollyberry78

roussel said:


> the infinity scarves are available at the store.  i saw the zigzags and the space dye versions at my store.  i believe they are around $20.



Hello Roussel,

Did you see the scarves recently in store? If so, where in Cali did you see them? I'm obsessed with the infinity scarf but so don't want to go the eBay route. TIA!


----------



## saira1214

roussel said:


> the infinity scarves are available at the store.  i saw the zigzags and the space dye versions at my store.  i believe they are around $20.


 


LABAG said:


> I was able to pick up a brown combo infinity in the store-maybe someone's return.The SA put a tag on it for pricing -24.99 but it does have the Missoni orange tag.
> I luv it-good luck


 Thanks ladies!


----------



## AshJs3

*want it all* said:


> Actually, I'm wondering if anyone who bought the framed tile art noticed a price discrepancy w/store vs online pricing...my store receipts reflect $34.99, but online they're being advertised as $29.99.



I didn't look at those but I noticed it on the zig zag tshirt it had it listed at $35.99 and an online price of $29.99. The hang tag from the store says $29.99 so I don't know where they got the $35.99 from. Same with the flats, vases, cardigans, and scarf. I'm sure there was a lot more but those are just the things I got.


----------



## chynaxdawl

some items supposedly had online pricing vs in store pricing, but i don't remember which ones. i think your store just charged you incorrectly though.


----------



## bagshopr

I went to Target today (Monday) to get cat litter, and all the Missoni is up front in a consolidated area.  It was mostly little girls and babies clothing, with a few ladies panties.  I tried on a cardigan (shades of brown/gray) in an XL, which would usually work for me in a cardigan, and it was very big and long.  It was probably a men's size XL.  Across the aisle were a few comforters, socks, frames,and clipboards.  I bought a pair of knee socks for my daughter.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

boslvuton said:


> Im returning it because i decided I really dont need it. I think it looks great and the 360 rolling feature is great, but ultimately its 170$ (plus tax) for a small carry-on luggage suitcase. I've found higher end and cheaper ones at my local TJmaxxs and can't really justify the expense to myself. Plus I figured there might be someone else out there that would really enjoy it....


 
I understand, that's part of the reason I would want to return mine. It's cute, but not $170 cute!!!


----------



## LeeMiller

For those of you who have seen the gold cardigan in real life would it work for business casual?  I'm an attorney in dc and am just wondering if it is too flashy.


----------



## LeeMiller

*want it all* said:


> I can get back to you re: the bulldog clips if someone else doesn't answer you first.  I have to check my receipt when I return home.
> 
> btw, did you have any issue w/the socks feeling scratchy against your skin?  I can't wear a lot of items with metallic yarn finishes because they feel rather itchy.



I don't have any issues but they might bug you bc they definitely feel like they have metallic thread.  The metallic thread content seems pretty high IMO compared to other socks.


----------



## ame

both of my shipments came from MN. They are on the truck for delivery.


----------



## Miss Kris

AshJs3 said:


> I didn't look at those but I noticed it on the zig zag tshirt it had it listed at $35.99 and an online price of $29.99. The hang tag from the store says $29.99 so I don't know where they got the $35.99 from. Same with the flats, vases, cardigans, and scarf. I'm sure there was a lot more but those are just the things I got.



My store listed the tiles at $35 also


----------



## Miss Kris

LeeMiller said:


> I don't have any issues but they might bug you bc they definitely feel like they have metallic thread.  The metallic thread content seems pretty high IMO compared to other socks.



Thats how the space dye stuff is too


----------



## Miss Kris

LeeMiller said:


> For those of you who have seen the gold cardigan in real life would it work for business casual?  I'm an attorney in dc and am just wondering if it is too flashy.



Def can be business casual!


----------



## heartfelt

Has anyone washed their bedding sets yet? I finally broke down and bought a mini chevron set on ebay, but I'm scared to wash it because I read on facebook that some people experienced some color bleeding.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mashanyc said:


> Thank You. Where is warehouse? I wonder how long its going to take. UPS just came by to bring something, but no Target stuff and these charges went through on Friday the 16th.


 
my items came from Ohio


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Miss Kris said:


> Def can be business casual!


 I agree!


----------



## precious4bags

Has anybody seen Girl purple floral trench coat in person yet? Has anyone tried?

http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Trench-Coat-Purple/-/A-13478160

How is the material? In eBay, a couple of listing said it is velvet! Would it be too loud or young for adult to wear that. Xs woman try to get girl 14/16 size! Would the sleeves be short?


----------



## mashanyc

DC-Cutie said:


> my items came from Ohio


TY. it seems they have more than 1 warehouse. i am on the east coast too so my order will probably ship from OH? Who knows. Just want to see what i will be getting since I am not able to see my orders. I didnt write orders numbers and nobody can find my orders with my email address. i called CS yesterday and they were no help: They cant look it up with the name or credit card #. But my card was charged (pending first on 13th; then actually charged on the 16th) so I am confident I will get something. not everything since amounts pending were not the same as amount charged


----------



## Miss Kris

precious4bags said:


> Has anybody seen Girl purple floral trench coat in person yet? Has anyone tried?
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Trench-Coat-Purple/-/A-13478160
> 
> How is the material? In eBay, a couple of listing said it is velvet! Would it be too loud or young for adult to wear that. Xs woman try to get girl 14/16 size! Would the sleeves be short?



I just ordered mine on eBay yesterday!  I saw the little girls version in store and it was beautiful!  The material was great and it was a heavy coat so it will definitely keep me warm!  I ordered the kids XL too, so hopefully it fits!


----------



## Miss Kris

I think I have decided against the rain boots.  I have a Burberry pair and will just get a hunter pair I think.  When I saw them in store, they sort of felt flimsy


----------



## aira108

For those of you who own the brown/gold infinity scarf, would you pay double for it?  I'm thinking of buying one off ebay, but the prices for all the listings are more than double.  It really looks beautiful, but I don't know if the quality is worth double the price.  Or should I just save up and purchase a Missoni scarf from NM or Saks?


----------



## kiki119

still waiting for my copper bike 
that's the only item I want...  and now it doesn't seem very promising
anyone got their bike?


----------



## NCC1701D

I have pretty much given up hope of getting my orders. The only thing left that I really really want is the gold/brown space-dye cardigan, so I'm wondering if I should take my chances on eBay, knowing that if the fit is off I'm out of luck.


----------



## Suzzeee

mashanyc said:


> What shipping method Target uses: Fedex, UPS? Charges on my AmEx went from pending to actual charges so i guess my stuff is shipped. still no emails from Target and my account shows no orders on target.com. BTW I ordered  before site crashed, Early morning on the 13th



I have one order that is shipping in two parts - all UPS - one from AZ and the other I have no clue as it's not showing up in the tracking yet.  My Amex card was charged on Sat however so I'm pretty sure I'm at least getting that.  It was my first order.  I placed 3 more orders that have yet to ship but they were for items that were still in stock the second day so I'm fairly sure they'll ship - if not, oh well

Update on my first order:  It just hit the UPS system - just says label created but at least it's progress!  FYI - this was my first order that I placed around 8:30amish the first day -- I got lucky and got in after the initial crash - after that the website was crashed pretty much the rest of the day for me!  Now, I just hope at least one of these items fits - only ordered my top 3 things in that order!


----------



## Chama

Forgive me if this has already been discussed but does anyone know how to cancel an order online? My order has been delayed twice and I actually just want to cancel. I think I just got caught up in the madness and I really don't want the things I ordered. 
When I log onto "my account" and "details" it shows "not shipped" but it doesn't give me the cancel option. 
Has anyone else had a problem with this? From what I gather, it will take forever if I have to call.


----------



## NCC1701D

As far as I can tell it gives you the option to cancel until the order begins processing. If the option has gone away then you can't do it online, but calling in might work. They will probably cancel it anyway! If it does arrive, you can refuse delivery and the shipper will send it back to Target.


----------



## Suzzeee

Chama said:


> Forgive me if this has already been discussed but does anyone know how to cancel an order online? My order has been delayed twice and I actually just want to cancel. I think I just got caught up in the madness and I really don't want the things I ordered.
> When I log onto "my account" and "details" it shows "not shipped" but it doesn't give me the cancel option.
> Has anyone else had a problem with this? From what I gather, it will take forever if I have to call.



Yeah - I think when your order gets to a certain point you can't cancel - I just went in and was able to cancel both items in one order but on the other two orders I didn't have that option anymore which I guess is a good sign - means they might actually be shipping at some point.  I'd recommend calling but I heard on the FB page Target isn't even answering it's phone anymore


----------



## Suzzeee

precious4bags said:


> Has anybody seen Girl purple floral trench coat in person yet? Has anyone tried?
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Trench-Coat-Purple/-/A-13478160
> 
> How is the material? In eBay, a couple of listing said it is velvet! Would it be too loud or young for adult to wear that. Xs woman try to get girl 14/16 size! Would the sleeves be short?



It's really cute - it is velvet.  Didn't try as there's no way a Girls will fit me -- it is a lot of print but if you are tiny and kept everything else basic it could work!


----------



## roussel

aira108 said:


> For those of you who own the brown/gold infinity scarf, would you pay double for it? I'm thinking of buying one off ebay, but the prices for all the listings are more than double. It really looks beautiful, but I don't know if the quality is worth double the price. Or should I just save up and purchase a Missoni scarf from NM or Saks?


 
I say save up and buy Missoni.  Hautelook is having Missoni scarves for $99 right now.


----------



## koshi13

kiki119 said:


> still waiting for my copper bike
> that's the only item I want... and now it doesn't seem very promising
> anyone got their bike?


 
Hi.  My copper bike was delivered last Friday but I haven't had a chance to get it assembled yet.  I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## roussel

Jollyberry78 said:


> Hello Roussel,
> 
> Did you see the scarves recently in store? If so, where in Cali did you see them? I'm obsessed with the infinity scarf but so don't want to go the eBay route. TIA!


 
Sorry, not recently. This was from that first day of release I saw all 4 of them.  I think the space dye ones are the best looking IMO and are made of a better softer material.


----------



## lovemydeals

So, stopped by the skyline t on leesburg pike, very little clothes, just some girls stuff.  Found a bunch of melamine cereal bowls in all colors, as well as 4 plastic water cups.  They had bunch of black/white travel pillows as well as eye masks.  Also had some of the blue chevron bath towels.  My best find, a ladies medium hoodie sweater coat.  Yeah.


----------



## koshi13

Keep checking your stores for returns ladies.  I went to Target at lunch today to return some items and scored on some items that got returned...a loop pillow, silk scarf, blue zig zag mini skirt, long blue maxi, long blue open cardigan that matches maxi, and some other items.  I still have orders that haven't arrived yet so I'm stocking up in case those orders get cancelled.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

roussel said:


> I say save up and buy Missoni.  Hautelook is having Missoni scarves for $99 right now.



Thanks for the heads up!  They also have the Missoni scarves at Nordstrom Rack and Saks off 5th for 99$ or LESS!!


----------



## kiki119

koshi13 said:


> Hi. My copper bike was delivered last Friday but I haven't had a chance to get it assembled yet. I hope you get yours soon!


 
I am very jealous.. pls do pose picture when ug et it assembled... is the box huge??!! if mine get delievered, it will most likely end up at my apt office.. and I have to carry it up to my 3rd floor apt 

... sighz... I just want to the bike.. I don't care if rest of my order get cancelled... sighz


----------



## aira108

roussel said:


> I say save up and buy Missoni. Hautelook is having Missoni scarves for $99 right now.


 


luvsagreatdeal said:


> Thanks for the heads up! They also have the Missoni scarves at Nordstrom Rack and Saks off 5th for 99$ or LESS!!


 
I'll check those places out...thanks for the info!


----------



## pellarin22

aira108 said:


> For those of you who own the brown/gold infinity scarf, would you pay double for it? I'm thinking of buying one off ebay, but the prices for all the listings are more than double. It really looks beautiful, but I don't know if the quality is worth double the price. Or should I just save up and purchase a Missoni scarf from NM or Saks?


 
If I were you I would buy the real thing. I just bought a real Missoni online on Friday for $99 which includes shipping. The real ones are better, even Anthropologie has them in their stores now. Missoni for Target are jersey scarves, decent things for the price point but not the mark up prices on Ebay. Those people are just gouging you!


----------



## *want it all*

justlurking said:


> I didn't purchase the tile (was thinking  about it), but I did see them at 3 different stores. The first two  stores, they were $29.99. The third store they were $34.99, which kind  of shocked me and I thought was not very nice because this was a store  in a poorer area. I even scanned it because I thought maybe it was a  mistake.
> 
> I'm also wondering about the two knit zigzag clutches. I ordered both  online (which I probably won't even get) and one was $22.99 and the  other color combination was $34.99! Was it like that in the stores?  Also, it's been mentioned that when you receive items purchased online,  they don't always have tags on them. What if I want to keep the $22.99  and return the $34.99 one? I hope I don't have a problem!


That is appalling.   

I purchased the purple/fuschia zig zag clutch, and the price tag on it differed from what rang up at the register.  The tag itself stated $20-something, but my receipt wound up being $30-something.  Target gave me an adjustment.  



AshJs3 said:


> I didn't look at those but I noticed it on the  zig zag tshirt it had it listed at $35.99 and an online price of $29.99.  The hang tag from the store says $29.99 so I don't know where they got  the $35.99 from. Same with the flats, vases, cardigans, and scarf. I'm  sure there was a lot more but those are just the things I got.


  That's a lot of discrepancies!  

*******Has anyone had any success matching the online price w/the store price?  It doesn't seem fair that with all the online fiascos we've experienced, we're also now subject to higher price tags in the store vs online when online even offers free shipping w/a majority of the Missoni items! 



Miss Kris said:


> My store listed the tiles at $35 also


 




LeeMiller said:


> I don't have any issues but they might bug you  bc they definitely feel like they have metallic thread.  The metallic  thread content seems pretty high IMO compared to other socks.


Thank you, I'll forego taking it out of the package to try it on then.  Have you also tried the tights?  It's been described as "shiny tights" so I wonder if it has the same metallic content percentage as the knee high socks.  :wondering


----------



## Jollyberry78

roussel said:


> Sorry, not recently. This was from that first day of release I saw all 4 of them.  I think the space dye ones are the best looking IMO and are made of a better softer material.



Thanks for taking the time to answer!


----------



## koshi13

kiki119 said:


> I am very jealous.. pls do pose picture when ug et it assembled... is the box huge??!! if mine get delievered, it will most likely end up at my apt office.. and I have to carry it up to my 3rd floor apt
> 
> ... sighz... I just want to the bike.. I don't care if rest of my order get cancelled... sighz


 
have you received a shipping notice for it yet? the box itself isn't too huge like the size of a 60" screen TV but it's super heavy!!  I personally can't even lift it a little because the box is just very cumbersome because of the way it's shaped.  Even my boyfriend commented that it weighed a lot.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I got my first order today (the below sweater). I love it!  It is gorgeous and soooo soft! Now I am just waiting on the the matching tank top (from Target.com) and the black/white cardigan I bought on ebay for $28 over retail.


----------



## kiki119

koshi13 said:


> have you received a shipping notice for it yet? the box itself isn't too huge like the size of a 60" screen TV but it's super heavy!! I personally can't even lift it a little because the box is just very cumbersome because of the way it's shaped. Even my boyfriend commented that it weighed a lot.


 
no shipping notice yet... it got a delayed until next monday 

maybe I can wait till my BS in town before taking it up to my apartment lol


----------



## Miss Kris

Some stuff available on Target.com:

-Famiglia Rectangle Kit:  ($9.99)  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Famiglia-Rectangle-Kit/-/A-13534019

-Passione Cosmetic Box: ($16.99)  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Passione-Cosmetic-Box/-/A-13534022

-B/W Zig Zag Hair Set (Headbands, Head Scarf, Barette): ($34.97):  http://www.target.com/p/Conair-Black-Bundle-W-Scarf-Black-3-Pack/-/A-13565104

-B/W Zig Zag Hair Set (Thick Head Band, Bobby Pins, Barette 2 pack) ($24.97): http://www.target.com/p/Conair-Black-Bundle-W-Bobby-Slides-Black-3-Pack/-/A-13565103

-Floral / Colore Hair Set (Thick Head Band, Bobby Pins, Barette 2 pack) ($24.97):  http://www.target.com/p/Conair-Floral-Multi-Bundle-W-Bobby-Slides-Floral-3-Pack/-/A-13565102

-Floral Hair Set (Headbands, Hair Scarf, Barette) ($34.97):  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...ion-with-missoni-680505-187.html#post19960622

-XS B/W Zig Zag Blouse: ($39.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Printed-Blouse-Black-White/-/A-13476417

-B/W iPhone Case ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Jagged-Case-for-iPhone-174-4-Black-White-ASD366/-/A-13554447

-Colore iPhone Case ($29.99): http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Col...iPhone-174-4-Multicolored-ASD366/-/A-13554446

-Passione Card Box: ($11.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Card-Box-Passione/-/A-13403842


----------



## Miss Kris

More:

Sling Sectional Set ($599.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-4-Piece-Sling-Sectional-Set/-/A-13509922

Brown leather iPad case ($59.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Leather-Case-for-iPad-174-2-Brown-ASD364/-/A-13554449

Multicolor Printed Blouse (XS, S, M) ($39.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Printed-Blouse-Multicolor/-/A-13475692

White Leather iPad case: ($59.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Leather-Case-for-iPad-174-2-White-ASD365/-/A-13552506

B/W Cami Set - All Sizes ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...Stripe-Cami-Set-Black-White-Pink/-/A-13461899

B/W Tankini Swim Top (Sizes S, L, XL) ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...op-Black-White-Gray-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13475196

Colore Tankini Swim Top (Sizes L and XL) ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Tankini-Swim-Top-Multicolor-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13475767

Black Leather iPad Case ($59.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Leather-Case-for-iPad-174-2-Black-ASD363/-/A-13554448

Passione Lingerie Set (Size L) ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-2-Piece-Babydoll-Set-Purple-Multicolor/-/A-13461894

Big Kids Rain Boots, solid stripe, (All sizes but size 5) ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Girls-Missoni-for-Target-174-Stripe-Rain-Boots-Magenta/-/A-13508771

Blue Drawstring Pant (SIze M and L) ($39.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Drawstring-Knit-Pants-Blue-Herald/-/A-13474962

Floral Push Up Bra (Most Sizes available) ($19.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...Balconette-Bra-Purple-Multicolor/-/A-13438819


----------



## Miss Kris

Some More:

-Men's B/W Zig Zag Button down (All sizes) ($49.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Men-s-Sweater-Black/-/A-13541680

-Creeping Floral Full/Queen Comforter Set (Have this and love it) ($99.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174...forter-Set-Multicolor-Full-Queen/-/A-13403983

-B/W Famiglia reversible shower curtain: ($34.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174...-Reversible-Shower-Curtain-72x72/-/A-13379260

-Beige and Colore Girls Gloves (Size M-L) (I have these and LOVE them - if you have small hands/wrists/forearms, they are a must!) ($9.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Gloves-Beige/-/A-13546194

 -Purple Zig Zag Girls Cardy (XL in stock!) ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Cardigan-Purple/-/A-13487760

-Girls Zig Zag Colore Sweater Dress (Many sizes but XL in stock!) ($39.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For...vless-Sweater-Dress-Multicolored/-/A-13482214

-Passione Reversible Shower Curtain:  ($34.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174...-Reversible-Shower-Curtain-72x72/-/A-13379261

-Girls Hooded Cardy (Size L in stock for those of you who are teeny!) ($39.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Hooded-Sweater-Multicolor/-/A-13482028

-Famiglia Pieced Glass Frame ($14.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Pieced-Glass-Picture-Frame-Famiglia-5x7/-/A-13480776

-Girls Purple Pleated Skirt (Size XL in stock!) ($24.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Pleated-Sweater-Skirt-Purple/-/A-13481887

-Blue Via 5 section organizer ($9.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-5-Section-Organizer-Blue-Via/-/A-13403879

-Girls Crew Neck Colore Sweater (Size XL in stock!):  ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Crew-Neck-Sweater-Multicolor/-/A-13482282

-Passione Chemise (All Sizes) :  ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...-Print-Chemise-Purple-Multicolor/-/A-13436347

-Girls blue trim/Colore stripe Button Down Cardy (XL in stock!!):  ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Cardigan-Multicolor/-/A-13488264


----------



## alouette

^t4p!!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

More:

-Girls Sweater Skirt:  (Size Large) ($24.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Sweater-Skirt-Multicolor/-/A-13481892

-Full Size Patchwork Comforter Set:  ($89.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Comforter-Set-Patchwork/-/A-13388386

-Twin Red Medallion comforter set ($79.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Comforter-Set-Red-Medallion/-/A-13388383

Full and Twin Exploded Floral Comforter set ($79 and $89)  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Comforter-Set-Exploded-Floral/-/A-13387903

-Via Floral Full/Queen and King Duvet Set ($99.99) ($119.99) http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174...-Duvet-Set-Multicolor-Full-Queen/-/A-13387952

-Tan Square Pouf: ($79.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Fabric-Square-Pouf-M-Zigzag-Pattern-with-Floral-Piping/-/A-13565861

-B/W Pentagon Pouf: ($99.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Fabric-Pentagonal-Pouf-Black-White-Zig-Zag/-/A-13565876

-Women's B/W Bike ($399.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Women-s-Comfort-Bike-Black-White-28/-/A-13379378

-Aqua Pentagon Pouf: ($99.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Fabric-Pentagonal-Pouf-Ariana-Aqua-White-Zig-Zag/-/A-13565874

-Rose Wine Pentagon Pouf ($99.99)  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Fabric-Pentagonal-Pouf-Rose-Wine-White-Zig-Zag/-/A-13565875

-Men's B/W Bike:  ($399.99)  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Men-s-Comfort-Bike-Black-White-28/-/A-13379390

-Floral Square Pouf ($79.99)  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Fabric-Square-Pouf-Floral-Pattern-with-M-Zizag-Piping/-/A-13565877

-A bunch of infant stuff


----------



## Miss Kris

alouette said:


> ^t4p!!!!



welcome!  I hope it helps someone snag something at retail!


----------



## Talinder

Thanks so much, Miss Kriss, that was super nice of you to do.


----------



## titania029

My tailor (aka mom) says that she can't fix the waistband rip without changing the look of the skirt, so back it goes.  And upon closer inspection, there are also two small rips near the tag.  Here are some pictures.  You guys may want to check yours for quality control.

Sigh, after all of that...


----------



## Miss Kris

titania029 said:


> My tailor (aka mom) says that she can't fix the waistband rip without changing the look of the skirt, so back it goes.  And upon closer inspection, there are also two small rips near the tag.  Here are some pictures.  You guys may want to check yours for quality control.
> 
> Sigh, after all of that...



It almost looks like someone tried to rip the tags out...maybe to steal it?


----------



## titania029

The store tag with the price was on the side of the skirt.  So I would think someone would just try to rip that out for stealing purpose.  

I could have lived with the tears near the tag, but not the one on the waistband.

I need a "I feel defeated" emoticon, is there one of those?


----------



## avedashiva

*Does anyone know if this king duvet set was only available online or in stores as well.*

It is the one with with large chevron in brown and black.



*Missoni online® for Target® Chevron Reversible Printed Duvet Set - Multicolor (King)*


----------



## saligator

My local is wiped out. No trace that there ever was Missoni at all. I prowled and found 
1 small b/w suitcase
1 brown serving tray
4 b/w plates
2 plates in a rose color

I didn't get anything. 

No shoes. No clothing. No accessories. No men's. Nada.


----------



## ame

the Blue Vneck got here today as did the cardi. The cardi in XL is SNUG but doable. The Vneck is HILARIOUS. Both were XL.


----------



## LeeMiller

HermesNewbie said:


> I got my first order today (the below sweater). I love it!  It is gorgeous and soooo soft! Now I am just waiting on the the matching tank top (from Target.com) and the black/white cardigan I bought on ebay for $28 over retail.



Thanks for the review!  I just ordered that set from eBay in a smaller size since I have no faith that my target order will ship and I think I ordered a size too large anyways.  I just got the little clutch in passion and it is very cute and bright. I'll probably not get much use unless I use it in a tote bag though.


----------



## outtacontrol

ame said:


> the Blue Vneck got here today as did the cardi. The cardi in XL is SNUG but doable. The Vneck is HILARIOUS. Both were XL.


 
oh no! what does the vneck is hilarious mean? I just got violated on ebay by paying high! quick! what does that mean? post some photos!


----------



## ame

It means it's a midriff shirt on me. Im posting NO photos of me wearing this. Half of my huge stomach is exposed. The sleeves are ridiculously tight. I actually double checked to make sure it wasn't a girls XL and it is a womans XL.


----------



## New2Coach

My target had a few returns. There were two panel dresses there that was not there yesterday. And the stuff they restocked yesterday (luggage, laptop cases, travel bags, looked like they had not been touched. Oh, and I did find 4 returned plates also.
Still looking for cosmetic bags, but no sign of those.


----------



## LeeMiller

Has anyone tried on the tights btw?  I don't think we've gotten a review.  I'm sort of wondering if the M/T would even fit me.


----------



## melvel

The first item from my second order just shipped. It's the space dye cardi. I'm almost tempted to cancel my socks order since that's the only one I can still cancel. If that's the one holding up delivery of the rest, maybe I should cancel.


----------



## digby723

Found some tights at the Target in Fairfax (off Guinea Rd) earlier tonight. Will try them on and post a review when I get home. They had 2 black cookie jar type things, 1 sz 10 womens suede pumps, and a 7 or 8 in the flats. No rainboots for women, but had some for kids. Also had a King size duvette cover, eye masks tile art and a few photo frames. About 4 pieces of clothes and a few babydoll's left, but the clothing was basically kids. No socks, scarves, throws, pillows, plates, bags, etc etc. Still holding out hope I'll find an infitiy scarf, a silk scarf and a cosmetic bag around here somewhere soon though.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LeeMiller said:


> Thanks for the review!  I just ordered that set from eBay in a smaller size since I have no faith that my target order will ship and I think I ordered a size too large anyways.  I just got the little clutch in passion and it is very cute and bright. I'll probably not get much use unless I use it in a tote bag though.



No problem!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Can any petite ladies tell me how the blue maxi dress fits? I'm going to try to get one on ebay. I'm 5'3" and most maxi dresses are way too long on me. I'm hoping XS will fit me.

Thanks!!


----------



## Miss Kris

HermesNewbie said:


> Can any petite ladies tell me how the blue maxi dress fits? I'm going to try to get one on ebay. I'm 5'3" and most maxi dresses are way too long on me. I'm hoping XS will fit me.
> 
> Thanks!!



I remember reading pages back that it was too long for us shorties, so I didn't stalk after reading that.  I guess you could hem it but it's just too much work for me!


----------



## Miss Kris

I have the tights. I will go try them on now!


----------



## jc0812

Went to several Targets today...not much but I did score six mugs, two cosmetic bags and a duvet/sham set.  I'm especially excited about the mugs...I really wanted those.  I'm on the fence about the duvet/sham set...it's the purple/pink floral pattern.  It's super cute but I don't know about the quality...it's $99 for the full/queen set.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Miss Kris said:


> I remember reading pages back that it was too long for us shorties, so I didn't stalk after reading that.  I guess you could hem it but it's just too much work for me!



Thanks, Miss Kris! That's exactly what I needed to hear! I will take it off my wish list. I really don't need to be buying anything else anyway!


----------



## Miss Kris

The tights are TTS and kind of big actually because I am 5'2"


----------



## roussel

ame said:


> It means it's a midriff shirt on me. Im posting NO photos of me wearing this. Half of my huge stomach is exposed. The sleeves are ridiculously tight. I actually double checked to make sure it wasn't a girls XL and it is a womans XL.


 

That is the same for the green v neck.  It runs small and hits just below my waist.  I figure the fit is the same as the blue and the also the pink v neck.  Looks like the material is not stretchy at all.  I am waiting for the size L to arrive because the M I have looks terrible on me too.


----------



## G&Smommy

Has anyone had any luck finding full sized bath towels?  I was at my Target right when it opened and I never saw them, only hand towels.  It could be that someone just took them all right after they were put out.  I hate to pay ebay prices, but the hand towels are actually really soft and seem to be good quality so I would like some bath towels as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Suzzeee

roussel said:


> That is the same for the green v neck.  It runs small and hits just below my waist.  I figure the fit is the same as the blue and the also the pink v neck.  Looks like the material is not stretchy at all.  I am waiting for the size L to arrive because the M I have looks terrible on me too.



Yeah - I tried that vneck on in the store -the green one - it was too short and too tight for me too!


----------



## Miss Kris

G&Smommy said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding full sized bath towels?  I was at my Target right when it opened and I never saw them, only hand towels.  It could be that someone just took them all right after they were put out.  I hate to pay ebay prices, but the hand towels are actually really soft and seem to be good quality so I would like some bath towels as well.  Thanks!



I was at like 5 targets or so and I never came across one towel.  I found it kinda odd.


----------



## Miss Kris

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks, Miss Kris! That's exactly what I needed to hear! I will take it off my wish list. I really don't need to be buying anything else anyway!



No problem!


----------



## Miss Kris

So the tote I bought the other day shipped, but not the ottoman that I bought at launch.  They need to get their crap together


----------



## jc0812

None of my items have shipped...and I ordered on 9/13.


----------



## desiuny

I placed 2 orders on 9/13 after the site came back up. One shipped and one hasn't. It is as if all of the merchandise is in different places and not all together. It is odd


----------



## melvel

At the rate this is going, I'm going to receive as many packages as the items I ordered. Total hassle.


----------



## terebina786

I ordered on the 13th and my one thing hasn't shipped. I even called and emailed them to cancel it but apparently it can't be because it's entered the shipping process... yet it's been delayed to October 3rd. I'm so confused by this.


----------



## mezmari

lovemydeals said:


> So, stopped by the skyline t on leesburg pike, very little clothes, just some girls stuff. Found a bunch of melamine cereal bowls in all colors, as well as 4 plastic water cups. They had bunch of black/white travel pillows as well as eye masks. Also had some of the blue chevron bath towels. My best find, a ladies medium hoodie sweater coat. Yeah.


 
what target was that? is there only one on leesburg pike? is it in vienna? thanks!


----------



## lovemydeals

G&Smommy said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding full sized bath towels?  I was at my Target right when it opened and I never saw them, only hand towels.  It could be that someone just took them all right after they were put out.  I hate to pay ebay prices, but the hand towels are actually really soft and seem to be good quality so I would like some bath towels as well.  Thanks!


 
I posted earlier that one of the Ts in my area had the full size blue chevron bath towels.  They seemed nice, but didn't buy them.


----------



## lovemydeals

mezmari said:


> what target was that? is there only one on leesburg pike? is it in vienna? thanks!


 
yes, there is only one on leesburg pike.  near bailey's crossroad in falls church.


----------



## iluvmybags

I recd shipping info for the pleated maxi skirt, but not the printed T or the cardigan -- the printed T is delayed and I haven't heard anything regarding the cardigan.

I also wanted to cancel the size 9 suede pumps since I was able to try them on in the store and I need the 8.5 (which I also ordered and are on its way to me), but for some reason it won't let me -- I could cancel the printed T (which is the same order), but not the pumps


----------



## mezmari

lovemydeals said:


> yes, there is only one on leesburg pike. near bailey's crossroad in falls church.


 
thank you! were there a lot of towels , or just a couple?


----------



## cristalena56

Grrrrrrrrrr so I went to the other target by me since it said they might have got some cosmetic bags in stock. Walking back towards the cosnetics and see a lady with her basket stuffed full of them all except a select few a lady had  this is seriously pissing me off.... They restock to have the same people scoop up everything :/


----------



## G&Smommy

Miss Kris said:


> I was at like 5 targets or so and I never came across one towel. I found it kinda odd.


 
Thanks, Miss Kris.  I never saw them either and by the time I was able to get on the website they were already out of stock.  I will keep stalking ebay to see if I can find some at a decent price.


----------



## G&Smommy

lovemydeals said:


> I posted earlier that one of the Ts in my area had the full size blue chevron bath towels. They seemed nice, but didn't buy them.


 
Thanks, unfortunately, that is nowhere near me.  I am starting to wonder if my local stores ever had them.  They may have just been scooped up right away.


----------



## lovemydeals

mezmari said:


> thank you! were there a lot of towels , or just a couple?


 
I think they had about 6 or so.  This was around 2:00pm.


----------



## Wanted

I placed 2 orders, one on 9/14, the other on 9/15. One item from the 9/14 order has shipped, the black/white zig zag tee. Waiting for 4 other items to ship...and hoping they won't get cancelled!


----------



## glitter8188

ugh. i resorted to ebay for a cardigan and it has a hole in the arm! argh!!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

cristalena56 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr so I went to the other target by me since it said they might have got some cosmetic bags in stock. Walking back towards the cosnetics and see a lady with her basket stuffed full of them all except a select few a lady had  this is seriously pissing me off.... They restock to have the same people scoop up everything :/



You should have grabbed them out of her basket!


----------



## Miss Kris

glitter8188 said:


> ugh. i resorted to ebay for a cardigan and it has a hole in the arm! argh!!!!



File a SNAD claim!


----------



## cristalena56

The other lady put everything she had back. The one lady had my pasione pencil case and the zig zag valet I wanted


----------



## cristalena56

Miss Kris said:


> You should have grabbed them out of her basket!



She walked quickly by me and got in line   I saw her dump everything out


----------



## firstaid

Hey everyone, to you guys find that "stock locator" thing on Target.com to be accurate? The two items I want from this collection is a Missoni blue sweater (which I know is impossible unless they restock) and this Missoni votive candle holder http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Votive-Candle-Holder/-/A-13479021

It is actually showing up "in stock" at a Target near me. But I feel kind of silly going there just for this. Should I call to make sure it is there?
I just visited another Target and all the Missoni clothes are gone, the sign is even taken down. The only thing I saw was some sleep masks.


----------



## km8282

Hi All!

As if orders being cancelled weren't enough of a hassle - I encountered a new issue. 

I received package one of about 6, (all my orders shipped seperate).
They put the wrong invoice in there. The order number, name, & billing COUNTRY are incorrect.

This concerns me for two reasons:

1. Usually when I return something at Target, they don't even take my credit card, they scan the invoice and it's a done deal. Well - this billing address is in Rio De Janeiro (But shipped to NYC). it isn't my order number, or my info. This could be a giant hassle if I need to return, which I may. 

Most importantly... 

2. Who the HECK has my invoice with my billing/name/shipping info? 

I immediately called my credit card company to make sure nothing fradulent went on with my card, and everything seems to be OK. 

I'm sure at the end of the day, it's isn't a huge deal, but it's really frustrating. I've been the victim of identity theft, which is probably why I'm a bit freaked out.

I've been on hold with Target for over 45 minutes about this. I'm wondering if this has happened to anyone else on their Missoni (or other) orders?


----------



## novosibirsk

km8282
That would freak me out, too! Please put an alert on your card.
As of returns, IIRC you have to open your order online, click on 'return' link and print the return slip. If it still works this way, you do not need the invoice from the box. 
Did you get the correct items?


----------



## CoutureMe06

LeeMiller said:


> Has anyone tried on the tights btw?  I don't think we've gotten a review.  I'm sort of wondering if the M/T would even fit me.



I have the tights but I haven't worn then or taken them out of the package. I'm about 5'6 and 115. They only had M/L so that's what I got. The package does say S/M for 5'4 and so they should fit. Hopefully!


----------



## tastangan

jc0812 said:


> Went to several Targets today...not much but I did score six mugs, two cosmetic bags and a duvet/sham set.  I'm especially excited about the mugs...I really wanted those.  I'm on the fence about the duvet/sham set...it's the purple/pink floral pattern.  *It's super cute but I don't know about the quality...it's $99 for the full/queen set.*



I'm on the same boat as you about the duvet/sham set. I found the brown zig zag and mini chevron but I'm unsure about the quality for that price. I love the print on mine too.

Can anyone who has used their duvet/sham set chime in?


----------



## *want it all*

HermesNewbie said:


> I got my first order today (the below sweater). I love it!  It is gorgeous and soooo soft! Now I am just waiting on the the matching tank top (from Target.com) and the black/white cardigan I bought on ebay for $28 over retail.


Congrats!  

btw, it deserves to be said again...your avatar is HILARIOUS!    You really should post more so I can get my daily LOLs.  



Miss Kris said:


> Some More:
> 
> -Men's B/W Zig Zag Button down (All sizes) ($49.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Men-s-Sweater-Black/-/A-13541680
> 
> -Creeping Floral Full/Queen Comforter Set (Have this and love it) ($99.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174...forter-Set-Multicolor-Full-Queen/-/A-13403983
> 
> -B/W Famiglia reversible shower curtain: ($34.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174...-Reversible-Shower-Curtain-72x72/-/A-13379260
> 
> -Beige and Colore Girls Gloves (Size M-L) (I have these and LOVE them - if you have small hands/wrists/forearms, they are a must!) ($9.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Gloves-Beige/-/A-13546194
> 
> -Purple Zig Zag Girls Cardy (XL in stock!) ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Cardigan-Purple/-/A-13487760
> 
> -Girls Zig Zag Colore Sweater Dress (Many sizes but XL in stock!) ($39.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For...vless-Sweater-Dress-Multicolored/-/A-13482214
> 
> -Passione Reversible Shower Curtain:  ($34.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174...-Reversible-Shower-Curtain-72x72/-/A-13379261
> 
> -Girls Hooded Cardy (Size L in stock for those of you who are teeny!) ($39.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Hooded-Sweater-Multicolor/-/A-13482028
> 
> -Famiglia Pieced Glass Frame ($14.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Pieced-Glass-Picture-Frame-Famiglia-5x7/-/A-13480776
> 
> -Girls Purple Pleated Skirt (Size XL in stock!) ($24.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Pleated-Sweater-Skirt-Purple/-/A-13481887
> 
> -Blue Via 5 section organizer ($9.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-5-Section-Organizer-Blue-Via/-/A-13403879
> 
> -Girls Crew Neck Colore Sweater (Size XL in stock!):  ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Crew-Neck-Sweater-Multicolor/-/A-13482282
> 
> -Passione Chemise (All Sizes) :  ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...-Print-Chemise-Purple-Multicolor/-/A-13436347
> 
> -Girls blue trim/Colore stripe Button Down Cardy (XL in stock!!):  ($29.99):  http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-For-Target-174-Girls-Cardigan-Multicolor/-/A-13488264


  How sweet of you to compile these listings!


----------



## km8282

novosibirsk said:


> km8282
> That would freak me out, too! Please put an alert on your card.
> As of returns, IIRC you have to open your order online, click on 'return' link and print the return slip. If it still works this way, you do not need the invoice from the box.
> Did you get the correct items?


 
Thanks for that info, Novo! I spoke to the credit card company and they made a note. 

I called Target, and after holding for 57 minutes () I finally got someone helpful on the phone and he made a note on my account about the issue, gave me a reference number and sent me on my way. 

I probably made a bigger deal than necessary - but am just always concerned the wrong info in the wrong hands could turn into a headache. It didn't sound like this was the first time they heard of this, either. I guess the mad rush for MIssoni overwhelmed their warehouse!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

cristalena56 said:


> She walked quickly by me and got in line   I saw her dump everything out



fyi - they had a few things at the 7st street and thunderbird location! I scored 5 more packets of the bobby pins! ( for my mom, sister in law and i), the zig zag makeup train, a make up bag.

They still had 3 more makeup trains, 2 suit cases, the entire line of leggings, bras/undies, a pair of the pj bottoms, and little kids goodies....they also had the heels and kids versions of the flats!

oh and they had some headbands and a few silk skinny scarfs

 Hope this helps! I got everything i wanted but the flats, I'm DESPERATE for them


----------



## lulu212121

I only placed 1 order with 3 items on 9/13 around 6am. So far only the "internet only" pink vest has shipped. The scarf and blue open cardigan are just sitting there. I did receive a delay notice that I had to approve for the blue cardigan. I just can not get over the poor communications with the customers over this. I have heard them compare it to black friday, but does that mean they thought there site could not handle this black friday sales? Scary!

I have seen the black/white and floral bath & hand towels at my Target. The quality of those is nice!


----------



## LVjudy

target is really fooling! one of the last orders i placed on launch day was for the iphone horizontal case & a hair set.  they shipped the hair set but not the iphone case which would be okay if the case was oos but its available on the website!!! how are they still taking orders but havent shipped my case??!!???

on a happier note i rcvd my 1st pkg today, my infinity scarf & i love it! one down, quite a few more to go...


----------



## Frugalfinds

My zig-zag sweater coat just came and it is a little big. Not horrible, but still.  I'm just not sure quality-wise it was worth $80. I'm going to have to sleep on it. Has anyone else gotten this "coat?"


----------



## mezmari

firstaid said:


> Hey everyone, to you guys find that "stock locator" thing on Target.com to be accurate? The two items I want from this collection is a Missoni blue sweater (which I know is impossible unless they restock) and this Missoni votive candle holder http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Votive-Candle-Holder/-/A-13479021
> 
> It is actually showing up "in stock" at a Target near me. But I feel kind of silly going there just for this. Should I call to make sure it is there?
> I just visited another Target and all the Missoni clothes are gone, the sign is even taken down. The only thing I saw was some sleep masks.


 
Call and give them that DPCI number that shows up on the top left. They might tell you they do not have any Missoni in the store at all (seems to be a standard pitch at ALL targets, they say that even if they do have it), but insist for them to check that DPCI number. Thenthey usually go to the floor to find that item.


----------



## firstaid

mezmari said:


> Call and give them that DPCI number that shows up on the top left. They might tell you they do not have any Missoni in the store at all (seems to be a standard pitch at ALL targets, they say that even if they do have it), but insist for them to check that DPCI number. Thenthey usually go to the floor to find that item.



Thanks for the info! I will do that tomorrow.


----------



## mezmari

firstaid said:


> Thanks for the info! I will do that tomorrow.


 

It's amazing, but Target just added a "not sold at stores', for many many items! even for the ones that i called about with that number, so i know for sure they were listed under "find in the store"!!! They dont want people calling


----------



## wetbandit42

I placed one order on the 13th (for the pink v-neck sweater, pink zigzag cardi, and a platter) and I got a delayed notice for the 2 sweaters, and a delayed notice for the platter (which I was supposed to approve). I forgot to approve the delay notice, and the item shipped anyway!  All I really want from the order is the pink zigzag cardi. I can tell the v-neck sweater will be way too small, and I ended up seeing the platter in-store and wasn't too impressed with it.


----------



## Miss Kris

cristalena56 said:


> The other lady put everything she had back. The one lady had my pasione pencil case and the zig zag valet I wanted



Ohhh no I just sold that pencil case and my store had a few left.  I wish I knew!


----------



## cristalena56

luvednotspoiled said:


> fyi - they had a few things at the 7st street and thunderbird location! I scored 5 more packets of the bobby pins! ( for my mom, sister in law and i), the zig zag makeup train, a make up bag.
> 
> They still had 3 more makeup trains, 2 suit cases, the entire line of leggings, bras/undies, a pair of the pj bottoms, and little kids goodies....they also had the heels and kids versions of the flats!
> 
> oh and they had some headbands and a few silk skinny scarfs
> 
> Hope this helps! I got everything i wanted but the flats, I'm DESPERATE for them



oo check the 43rd and peoria for the flats  i was just there like 15 min ago lol they had them in 7-81/2.. i was sad because the 8 1/2 didnt fit me  i needed a 9.. though the boots in a 9 were too big  I got the umm passion cosmetic box?? at the one by amc 30  i found the valets, plates, bowls, stationary, socks, tights, mugs, milk crates wine boxes, gift tags, and such at the 43rd one. i even saw a comforter!!!!!!!! i wanted it so badly but i dont have the money for it  it was sooooooooooooooooo soft and comfy!!! i wanted to use it and go right to bed in the aisle hahaha :shame: it had such a pretty purple on one side in the zig zag. i was so shocked it was there. No one seemed interested in this stuff lol

i finally found my floral silk scarf but it felt meh to me for $19(i prefere the little kid one i got... lol).. I got a coach scarf from the outlet after all the discounts for $10 and i adore it better.  I saw the luggage at the super target. I was like oo so cute!!! They had the floral valet. I bought it and then returned it shortly after... I wanted it but didnt need it.. I think it was the price of it that was bothering me lol I like actually the cosmetic case i got better  Thank you lady who decided she didnt want it!!


----------



## Miss Kris

firstaid said:


> Hey everyone, to you guys find that "stock locator" thing on Target.com to be accurate? The two items I want from this collection is a Missoni blue sweater (which I know is impossible unless they restock) and this Missoni votive candle holder http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Votive-Candle-Holder/-/A-13479021
> 
> It is actually showing up "in stock" at a Target near me. But I feel kind of silly going there just for this. Should I call to make sure it is there?
> I just visited another Target and all the Missoni clothes are gone, the sign is even taken down. The only thing I saw was some sleep masks.



Depends on the store in my case.  My store is up to the minute accurate, but others are at least a day behind


----------



## Miss Kris

CoutureMe06 said:


> I have the tights but I haven't worn then or taken them out of the package. I'm about 5'6 and 115. They only had M/L so that's what I got. The package does say S/M for 5'4 and so they should fit. Hopefully!



I think the 5'4 is off.  I am 5'2 and can pull them to my boobies, lol


----------



## mezmari

Has any one ever seen the throws sold in the stores? or is it an online item only? (for many of their items, such as mugs, it says online only, but they are actually sold in stores). thanks!!


----------



## Miss Kris

tastangan said:


> I'm on the same boat as you about the duvet/sham set. I found the brown zig zag and mini chevron but I'm unsure about the quality for that price. I love the print on mine too.
> 
> Can anyone who has used their duvet/sham set chime in?



If it's like the comforter,which I assume it would be, it will be good!


----------



## Miss Kris

mezmari said:


> Has any one ever seen the throws sold in the stores? or is it an online item only? (for many of their items, such as mugs, it says online only, but they are actually sold in stores). thanks!!



They were in stores but not restocking them..just returns


----------



## Miss Kris

mezmari said:


> It's amazing, but Target just added a "not sold at stores', for many many items! even for the ones that i called about with that number, so i know for sure they were listed under "find in the store"!!! They dont want people calling



I think it's because they aren't restocking those items in stores...


----------



## azureartist

I found a grey/black infinity scarf today (very soft and heavy weight) - so ladies keep searching!!!!  Never give up. Things are being returned bit by bit.

I wanted to say that I'm generally impressed how the patterns line up so nicely in the sweaters, etc. It's a pet peeve of mine and a dead giveaway of "cheaper" items when the patterns don't match. It's all how you wear it and I think these items look great and not cheap at all (as one poster commented). Just pair it with your nicer things...no one will know it is Target Missoni ('cept us... LOL!).


----------



## cristalena56

mezmari said:


> It's amazing, but Target just added a "not sold at stores', for many many items! even for the ones that i called about with that number, so i know for sure they were listed under "find in the store"!!! They dont want people calling



i saw this too.. I was looking at a scarf online before i went to the store and then when i looked it up at the store the "find in store" icon disappeared :/ i found they did this for a lot of stuff... a customer came in today with the shoulder bag!! I loved how it looked  i really want one now lol :shame:


----------



## Miss Kris

LVjudy said:


> target is really fooling! one of the last orders i placed on launch day was for the iphone horizontal case & a hair set.  they shipped the hair set but not the iphone case which would be okay if the case was oos but its available on the website!!! how are they still taking orders but havent shipped my case??!!???
> 
> on a happier note i rcvd my 1st pkg today, my infinity scarf & i love it! one down, quite a few more to go...



They delayed my floral pouf and they have been on the website the whole time!  I ordered on launch day!  It's unbelievable!


----------



## cristalena56

Miss Kris said:


> Ohhh no I just sold that pencil case and my store had a few left.  I wish I knew!



its ok . i was lucky that the other lady put back this http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Passione-Cosmetic-Box/-/A-13534022 and it has slots for my make up brushes. Im happy that i found this!! i also got a cute cereal bowl  I made salsa for our taco party tom and was like ooo this would make a good bowl for my salsa lol Now i can show people some zig zag at work.


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> I found a grey/black infinity scarf today (very soft and heavy weight) - so ladies keep searching!!!!  Never give up. Things are being returned bit by bit.
> 
> I wanted to say that I'm generally impressed how the patterns line up so nicely in the sweaters, etc. It's a pet peeve of mine and a dead giveaway of "cheaper" items when the patterns don't match. It's all how you wear it and I think these items look great and not cheap at all (as one poster commented). Just pair it with your nicer things...no one will know it is Target Missoni ('cept us... LOL!).



I literally have 90% of the calypso for target collection and the Missoni is like twenty times better quality.  I am very impressed for sure


----------



## Miss Kris

cristalena56 said:


> i saw this too.. I was looking at a scarf online before i went to the store and then when i looked it up at the store the "find in store" icon disappeared :/ i found they did this for a lot of stuff... a customer came in today with the shoulder bag!! I loved how it looked  i really want one now lol :shame:



Which one..the tote?  If so, I ordered it but am nervous since it looks huge!


----------



## Miss Kris

cristalena56 said:


> its ok . i was lucky that the other lady put back this http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Passione-Cosmetic-Box/-/A-13534022 and it has slots for my make up brushes. Im happy that i found this!! i also got a cute cereal bowl  I made salsa for our taco party tom and was like ooo this would make a good bowl for my salsa lol Now i can show people some zig zag at work.



Yay...glad it worked out!


----------



## cristalena56

Miss Kris said:


> Which one..the tote?  If so, I ordered it but am nervous since it looks huge!



It was kind of big but not too big. The girl carrying it was about hmm 5'5 and little but it looked good on her. I wanted to take her bag from her lol :shame: i saw it and yelled "missoni!!" my friends at work are like "what?? What are you talking about??" haha


----------



## cristalena56

how much were the comforters out of curiosity?? the price wasnt listed by it but i knew i couldnt afford to buy it though. I took a pic of it for my hubby. and he liked it.. maybe he might get it for me.. lol yeah right haha


----------



## Miss Kris

cristalena56 said:


> how much were the comforters out of curiosity?? the price wasnt listed by it but i knew i couldnt afford to buy it though. I took a pic of it for my hubby. and he liked it.. maybe he might get it for me.. lol yeah right haha



Mine was a Queen and it was $99.99..and worth the price!  It's not super thick but it is really warm and soft


----------



## Miss Kris

I had ordered a pair of kids flats size 4 since they were supposed to fit a 6.5 but they are tight.  I wore them once.  Does anyone have a 5.5 or maybe a 6 sized foot that would be interested?  They will just be sitting around and I would rather give them to someone.  All I ask is for shipping to be covered.


----------



## cristalena56

Miss Kris said:


> Mine was a Queen and it was $99.99..and worth the price!  It's not super thick but it is really warm and soft



thank you!! i would say its def worth the price just by feeling it lol i saw this one http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174...forter-Set-Multicolor-Full-Queen/-/A-13403983


----------



## Miss Kris

cristalena56 said:


> thank you!! i would say its def worth the price just by feeling it lol i saw this one http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-174...forter-Set-Multicolor-Full-Queen/-/A-13403983



That's the one I have! DBF loved it too!


----------



## cristalena56

i took a couple pics at the store lol i took a pic of the valets next to each other in case anyone was wondering about the size difference


----------



## Miss Kris

cristalena56 said:


> i took a couple pics at the store lol i took a pic of the valets next to each other in case anyone was wondering about the size difference



My valet came today and after I bought it I wasn't sure if I wanted it but I love it!  I got the passione one and it is huge!  All of the interior pouches are Velcroed on so you can remove them if you just need an overnight pouch.  Definitely will come in handy!

And omg your store had complete place settings!  That's insane!  That's the biggest stock I have seen!


----------



## cristalena56

Miss Kris said:


> My valet came today and after I bought it I wasn't sure if I wanted it but I love it!  I got the passione one and it is huge!  All of the interior pouches are Velcroed on so you can remove them if you just need an overnight pouch.  Definitely will come in handy!



the velcroed in bag is one of the things i liked about the valet. Its big and would hold all my stuff when i travel somewhere.. but i rarely do that so thats why i returned it.. Its super cute though!!


----------



## Jollyberry78

cristalena56 said:


> It was kind of big but not too big. The girl carrying it was about hmm 5'5 and little but it looked good on her. I wanted to take her bag from her lol :shame: i saw it and yelled "missoni!!" my friends at work are like "what?? What are you talking about??" haha





Miss Kris said:


> Which one..the tote?  If so, I ordered it but am nervous since it looks huge!



I'm a little apprehensive about the tote being too big too. But I'm going to have to learn to love it as it's the only Missoni item I was able to order.
Found this listing (not mine) on eBay and the model manages to make everything (even all at once IMO) look good!

P.S. SF/Bay Area TPFers: I'm still stalking the infinity scarves. PM me please if you see one. =)


----------



## ShimmyChick

Here is my haul! I got to my neighborhood Target about 5 minutes after it opened. Almost all of the womens clothes and accessories were gone when I got there, but they still had lots of shoes and girls stuff.

OMG shoes... I wore the ballet flats today and they are super comfortable!






The clothes... The two sweaters on the right are from the girls' collection, size XL. I am 5'9" and a size 4, and miraculously, the sleeves on the sweater are long enough for me! I had the matching leggings in my cart, and they were very cute on, but I put them back on the racks because the outfit as a whole was too matchy-matchy for someone my age! I'll wear them with skinny jeans or some other leggings instead.





The accessories... I also got the shoulder tote (love how big and roomy it is), but forgot to include it in the photos.





The ties... Yes, these are for me.  But I'll let my better half borrow them if he likes.  





I'll try to post pics in the modeling thread if I think of it.  Today I wore the ballet flats and matching scarf, and a bunch of people at work asked me where I would have gotten a matching set like that.


----------



## iluvmybags

cristalena56 said:


> i took a couple pics at the store lol i took a pic of the valets next to each other in case anyone was wondering about the size difference


 That's the most Missoni stuff I've seen at ANY Target store around here -- I visited five of them over the weekend, and I'd say none of them had even half that much stuff!


ShimmyChick said:


> Here is my haul! I got to my neighborhood Target about 5 minutes after it opened. Almost all of the womens clothes and accessories were gone when I got there, but they still had lots of shoes and girls stuff.
> 
> OMG shoes... I wore the ballet flats today and they are super comfortable!
> 
> 
> The clothes... The two sweaters on the right are from the girls' collection, size XL. I am 5'9" and a size 4, and miraculously, the sleeves on the sweater are long enough for me! I had the matching leggings in my cart, and they were very cute on, but I put them back on the racks because the outfit as a whole was too matchy-matchy for someone my age! I'll wear them with skinny jeans or some other leggings instead.
> 
> 
> The accessories... I also got the shoulder tote (love how big and roomy it is), but forgot to include it in the photos.
> 
> 
> The ties... Yes, these are for me.  But I'll let my better half borrow them if he likes.
> 
> 
> I'll try to post pics in the modeling thread if I think of it. Today I wore the ballet flats and matching scarf, and a bunch of people at work asked me where I would have gotten a matching set like that.




Oh Shimmy!  I'm so jealous!  you got the long blue cardigan (which I ordered but haven't heard anything about its delivery -- no delay, no cancellation, no shipping, absolutely nothing!) and the Zig Zag Dress which is the dress I wanted the most (and had in my cart at the time of the initial crash!) but was sold out completely by the time I got on 

Have you worn the Suede Pumps yet?  I ordered those and they're on the way, but I saw them in the store over the weekend & tried them on and they seemed really very comfortable!!

Can't wait to see your modeling pics!  I'll live vicariously thru you!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

AshJs3 said:


> Everything was actually the same price in the store as online. I don't know where they got that "online price" thing from because nothing in the store was marked with the prices they had crossed out.
> 
> Still a good deal on the flats though!



Every thing in Hawaii was marked up 
I bought the heels and a girls skirt and when I got home and looked online it was $10 less...  Luckily I was able to order those before it was too late!  I remember awhile back when they had Liberty it was about $5 more than online.  Maybe the "online price" is just for Hawaii... hahaha Just my luck


----------



## kasumi168

I love this thread! Thanks for letting us know the Vneck sweater is so short
I just cancelled that item as i know my big belly will show (just like Homer Simpson)


----------



## Catbaglover

I had the skinny b/w and floral scarf in my hands in the store, but regrettably didn't buy them. I believe they were only $9.99. 

I have a question though - I swear they were marked as being "satin". Yet many eBay listings show them as being made of silk. Does anyone know for sure what they're made out of?

TIA!


----------



## jennylovexo

glitter8188 said:


> ugh. i resorted to ebay for a cardigan and it has a hole in the arm! argh!!!!


 
So disappointing but I have to say I purchased the nightie from target on the day of the launch and when I got home I noticed it had 3 holes on the back of it.  So everyone should check their mdse.  I think all the mdse was carelessly thrown around at target.  

If I were you, I'd contact the seller and tell her you want to return it because it's defective.


----------



## jennylovexo

tastangan said:


> I'm on the same boat as you about the duvet/sham set. I found the brown zig zag and mini chevron but I'm unsure about the quality for that price. I love the print on mine too.
> 
> Can anyone who has used their duvet/sham set chime in?


 

I'm very curious about the duvet set too.  I also purchased the mini chevron zig zag in a king size and I have yet to open and wash it.  Has anyone put their duvet on their bed yet?  Would love to hear how it looks and feels once it's washed.


----------



## NCC1701D

Catbaglover said:


> I had the skinny b/w and floral scarf in my hands in the store, but regrettably didn't buy them. I believe they were only $9.99.
> 
> I have a question though - I swear they were marked as being "satin". Yet many eBay listings show them as being made of silk. Does anyone know for sure what they're made out of?
> 
> TIA!



I think you are correct that the headscarves are synthetic. It's the square scarves that are silk. 

In other news, after all my bellyaching I got a notice that my 4 most anticipated items have shipped! I can't believe it. The space dye twinset, the blue-trim zigzag cardigan and the black/white one-piece swimsuit. Now I just hope it all fits and doesn't have any holes or other damage because if so my only option is eBay.


----------



## jennylovexo

HermesNewbie said:


> Can any petite ladies tell me how the blue maxi dress fits? I'm going to try to get one on ebay. I'm 5'3" and most maxi dresses are way too long on me. I'm hoping XS will fit me.
> 
> Thanks!!


 

I didn't see any response to this but I apologize in advance if someone did respond.  The maxi dress is awesome.  I'm 5'5" with a large chest and I got the XL and the length is perfect on me.  Usually maxi's are too long but this one is actually cut like it was made for me.   XS or S will probably be perfect on you.  Most of the clothes run big however I felt this dress ran a little smaller.  HTH!


----------



## jennylovexo

NCC1701D said:


> I think you are correct that the headscarves are synthetic. It's the square scarves that are silk.
> 
> In other news, after all my bellyaching I got a notice that my 4 most anticipated items have shipped! I can't believe it. The space dye twinset, the blue-trim zigzag cardigan and the black/white one-piece swimsuit. Now I just hope it all fits and doesn't have any holes or other damage because if so my only option is eBay.


 
I was wondering about the head scarves too and I too believe they are some type of rayon material.  

CONGRATS on your shipment!!!  That's fantastic news!


----------



## Catbaglover

Thanks for the scarf info.  How misleading that so many sellers list the skinny ones as being made of silk versus the synthetic that they are. I do have the larger silk scarf on the way to me from eBay, since I struck out online & in the store.... 

BTW - that's great news about your shipment, NCC! Lucky girl! 

And a late thank you to Miss Kris for listing all of the available stock.


----------



## LABAG

ShimmyCHICK-I ALSO GOT THE PURPLE SCARF AND BROWN INFINITY SCARF-DONT YOU LOVE THEM!
GREAT HAUL!


----------



## sammix3

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## queennadine

I'm still really wanting the throw and hoodie....but can't bring myself to pay the inflated prices on eBay. Ugh.

I'll take modeling pics of the clothes I got once I wear them and post in the other thread. BTW, I LOVE my glass tile picture frames! They're gorgeous and worth more than the $15 they cost!


----------



## NCC1701D

jennylovexo said:


> CONGRATS on your shipment!!!  That's fantastic news!






			
				Catbaglover said:
			
		

> BTW - that's great news about your shipment, NCC! Lucky girl!



Thank you, thank you! I am really excited, I'm already thinking about how to style it all!

I hope this really does mean Target is just moving slowly, and they aren't going to cancel all the delayed orders.


----------



## ashleyjena

Did anyone get one of the larger poof ottoman things? They are available online but I'm worried about their size, it's hard to tell how large they are in a room without seeing them in a room,  ya know?

Also, I know they said they weren't restocking clothes, but maybe my Target just found stuff in the back, yesterday they put out a whole box of brand new blue zig zag hoodie sweater things.

I've had good luck with returns, finding most of what I'm looking for. I'm only looking for a throw and a set of prep bowls now, and I think I'm going to have to turn to flea-bay.


----------



## jennylovexo

queennadine said:


> I'm still really wanting the throw and hoodie....but can't bring myself to pay the inflated prices on eBay. Ugh.
> 
> I'll take modeling pics of the clothes I got once I wear them and post in the other thread. BTW, I LOVE my glass tile picture frames! They're gorgeous and worth more than the $15 they cost!


 
Isn't that throw that everyone wants made of fleece?  I thought it was like a quilt type of blanket but now I realize it's a fleece blanket.  Is that right?   

I have to agree with you.  The glass photo frames are gorgeous!!   

Can't wait to see your mod pics!


----------



## Redd

Love how Target.com is asking that I rate my purchases, when 3/4 of them haven't even shipped!!!


----------



## ashleyjena

jennylovexo said:


> Isn't that throw that everyone wants made of fleece?  I thought it was like a quilt type of blanket but now I realize it's a fleece blanket.  Is that right?
> 
> I have to agree with you.  The glass photo frames are gorgeous!!
> 
> Can't wait to see your mod pics!



Yes, it's a fleece blanket


----------



## NCC1701D

jennylovexo said:


> Isn't that throw that everyone wants made of fleece?  I thought it was like a quilt type of blanket but now I realize it's a fleece blanket.  Is that right?



It's both,  it is two layers of fleece with a layer of polyfill in between, and the layers are quilted together in a chevron pattern.


----------



## Kansashalo

Not sure if this was posted already but here is the link to a missoni for Target fair trade page.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lock...arget-FAIR-Trade-here/285816254767424?sk=wall

You may find what you need here...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Redd said:


> Love how Target.com is asking that I rate my purchases, when 3/4 of them haven't even shipped!!!


----------



## scorpio13

NCC1701D said:


> It's both,  it is two layers of fleece with a layer of polyfill in between, and the layers are quilted together in a chevron pattern.



That's kind of a bummer! I thought it was chenille.


----------



## jc0812

jc0812 said:


> Went to several Targets today...not much but I did score six mugs, two cosmetic bags and a duvet/sham set. I'm especially excited about the mugs...I really wanted those. I'm on the fence about the duvet/sham set...it's the purple/pink floral pattern. It's super cute but I don't know about the quality...it's $99 for the full/queen set.


 
It turns out I have the comforter/sham set, not the duvet set.  I was in such a hurry that I didn't even notice.  I actually prefer the comforter...can anyone who has used it comment on the quality or does anyone have opinions on the quality?  Is it worth the $99?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

JC0812, I have the same set as well. I have not washed it or used it yet. It feels like pretty good quality though. I am keeping mine.


----------



## Beriloffun

jc0812 said:


> It turns out I have the comforter/sham set, not the duvet set.  I was in such a hurry that I didn't even notice.  I actually prefer the comforter...can anyone who has used it comment on the quality or does anyone have opinions on the quality?  Is it worth the $99?



I drove out of my way yesterday to find the comforter set and I love it! It is super soft and thicker than the one I have from crate and barrel (which was $160). My mom even commented on how nice and soft it was. My dad on the other hand looked at it skeptically because of all the colors! (I got the beige one with the print near the bottom). 
I other words, I really like it!


----------



## Kansashalo

I have the purplely floral set but I haven't used it  yet.


----------



## Miss Kris

Catbaglover said:


> Thanks for the scarf info. How misleading that so many sellers list the skinny ones as being made of silk versus the synthetic that they are. I do have the larger silk scarf on the way to me from eBay, since I struck out online & in the store....
> 
> BTW - that's great news about your shipment, NCC! Lucky girl!
> 
> And a late thank you to Miss Kris for listing all of the available stock.


 
No problem!  And I have the headscarves - they are def not silk but are satiny.  Synthetic for sure


----------



## Miss Kris

NCC1701D said:


> It's both,  it is two layers of fleece with a layer of polyfill in between, and the layers are quilted together in a chevron pattern.


 
yes, this!


----------



## Miss Kris

jc0812 said:


> It turns out I have the comforter/sham set, not the duvet set. I was in such a hurry that I didn't even notice. I actually prefer the comforter...can anyone who has used it comment on the quality or does anyone have opinions on the quality? Is it worth the $99?


 
yes, worth it!


----------



## Miss Kris

BTW I washed my throw yesterday in cold water and there wasn't any color running issues or quality issues!


----------



## jc0812

Kansashalo said:


> I have the purplely floral set but I haven't used it yet.


 
I think I have the same one.  It's so pretty and I love the subtle chevron pattern on it.

Thanks for the thoughts ladies...looks like the comforter set is a keeper!


----------



## jennylovexo

ashleyjena said:


> Yes, it's a fleece blanket


 


NCC1701D said:


> It's both,  it is two layers of fleece with a layer of polyfill in between, and the layers are quilted together in a chevron pattern.


 
Thank you both.  I was confused and thought there were two throws because of the different photos I see on evilbay.  One quilt type of throw and one fleece throw.   

No one put their duvet cover on yet???    I'm uber curious about it...


----------



## ashleyjena

jennylovexo said:


> Thank you both.  I was confused and thought there were two throws because of the different photos I see on evilbay.  One quilt type of throw and one fleece throw.
> 
> No one put their duvet cover on yet???    I'm uber curious about it...



You may be also looking at the baby blanket. There is a thinner throw blanket that is 33x33 and it's pink zig zag (the baby blanket)


----------



## ashleyjena

Broke down and bought the Throw in Colore on EvilBay. I just want to be done, ya know? I'm tired of running around to targets and everything. If I happen to see one in a store, I'll get it as a lovely gift for someone, but I'm just ready to be done, and now I have everything I was looking for.


----------



## floral_kitty

^^I know what you mean. I have to stop going to Target. Each one I visit I find a little something else I don't need!!


----------



## tastangan

Miss Kris said:


> If it's like the comforter,which I assume it would be, it will be good!



That's good to hear! Have you washed yours?

ETA: I just saw that you washed yours.


----------



## NCC1701D

jennylovexo said:


> Thank you both.  I was confused and thought there were two throws because of the different photos I see on evilbay.  One quilt type of throw and one fleece throw.



If you want you can try to exclude some items by using the - sign before keywords when you search on eBay. To try to only see the 50x60 fleece throw, not the 33x33 knit one, and no pillows, you can try:

missoni (throw,blanket) -baby -sweater -knit -pillow

This will look for any Missoni throw OR blanket but exclude the keywords baby, sweater, knit, pillow.


----------



## boslvuton

Does anyone know the retail price for this dress?

http://fashionista.com/2011/08/here-it-is-the-full-missoni-for-target-lookbook/look_10sx/

I saw someone with FAB modeling pictures on here (which i can't find anymore)   and its now become a MUST HAVE item for me... ill probably have to buy off the bay, but I just dont want to pay too high over retail!  TIA


----------



## heartfelt

boslvuton said:


> Does anyone know the retail price for this dress?
> 
> http://fashionista.com/2011/08/here-it-is-the-full-missoni-for-target-lookbook/look_10sx/
> 
> I saw someone with FAB modeling pictures on here (which i can't find anymore)   and its now become a MUST HAVE item for me... ill probably have to buy off the bay, but I just dont want to pay too high over retail!  TIA



the long sleeve dress underneath the sweater coat ($80) was $55.


----------



## NCC1701D

I JUST realized that the color names for the clutches are backwards at Target's site.

This one is labeled Passione but it should be Colore: http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Women-s-Knit-Clutch-Passione/-/A-13532675

and vice versa: http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-174-Women-s-Knit-Clutch-Colore/-/A-13532953

So if you ordered based on the color and not the name, you are likely going to receive the wrong color. I know because I just did. (I'm happy with the mix-up, it's the color I wanted anyway, but I know not everyone will be.)


----------



## Miss Kris

boslvuton said:


> Does anyone know the retail price for this dress?
> 
> http://fashionista.com/2011/08/here-it-is-the-full-missoni-for-target-lookbook/look_10sx/
> 
> I saw someone with FAB modeling pictures on here (which i can't find anymore)   and its now become a MUST HAVE item for me... ill probably have to buy off the bay, but I just dont want to pay too high over retail!  TIA



I want this!  I need to stop!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

jennylovexo said:


> I didn't see any response to this but I apologize in advance if someone did respond.  The maxi dress is awesome.  I'm 5'5" with a large chest and I got the XL and the length is perfect on me.  Usually maxi's are too long but this one is actually cut like it was made for me.   XS or S will probably be perfect on you.  Most of the clothes run big however I felt this dress ran a little smaller.  HTH!



Thanks so much for your feedback! Maybe I will give it a try.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

*want it all* said:


> btw, it deserves to be said again...your avatar is HILARIOUS!    You really should post more so I can get my daily LOLs.



Thanks! 

I wonder if that woman saw that her photo was posted all over the Internet.


----------



## sus1112

Miss Kris said:


> BTW I washed my throw yesterday in cold water and there wasn't any color running issues or quality issues!



hi! can you please specify which throw you have? i want to wash the passione throw in cold water before use but am afraid that it may bleed. thanks!


----------



## cristalena56

My cereal bowl was perfect for  my salsa at our work taco  party


----------



## sammix3

sus1112 said:


> hi! can you please specify which throw you have? i want to wash the passione throw in cold water before use but am afraid that it may bleed. thanks!



I washed mine on delicate cycle and even dried it in the dryer and its perfectly fine.


----------



## sammix3

Need some help!!! 

There might be someone who is willing to sell me the passione comforter set which is an important exclusive for $150 + shipping. Is it worth it? I have the passione throw so it'll go with it.


----------



## sus1112

sammix3 said:


> I washed mine on delicate cycle and even dried it in the dryer and its perfectly fine.



oh thanks for the tip


----------



## floral_kitty

boslvuton said:


> Does anyone know the retail price for this dress?
> 
> http://fashionista.com/2011/08/here-it-is-the-full-missoni-for-target-lookbook/look_10sx/
> 
> I saw someone with FAB modeling pictures on here (which i can't find anymore)   and its now become a MUST HAVE item for me... ill probably have to buy off the bay, but I just dont want to pay too high over retail!  TIA



I was lucky enough to get this dress and really like it. It's so comfy on, almost like wearing a sweatshirt. The only "con" is that the kangaroo pocket in the front sort of 'bags'. I think it could really look cute styled many different ways, I'm going to try it with over-the-knee boots or riding/moto boots.


----------



## ame

Has anyone with the long blue zig zag cardi washed that? Did it bleed badly?


----------



## lulu212121

Has anyone heard anything from Target regarding orders that seem to be in limbo? I can't believe it has been a week and I have received no shipping confirmations or communications. I am really frustrated with this. I'm not sure I'll even enjoy it anymore. :cry: 

I've checked Target Style, but those are very vague non answers.


----------



## pointie

I received one thing so far -- my pouf!! will post photos when I get it home.


----------



## jc0812

lulu212121 said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Target regarding orders that seem to be in limbo? I can't believe it has been a week and I have received no shipping confirmations or communications. I am really frustrated with this. I'm not sure I'll even enjoy it anymore. :cry:
> 
> I've checked Target Style, but those are very vague non answers.


 
Hi lulu...all I have say is to be patient.  I placed two large orders on 9/13 and was starting to lose hope but just TODAY I got a shipping confirmation for just one scarf.  I know it seems like so little but it gives me hope.


----------



## *want it all*

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I wonder if that woman saw that her photo was posted all over the Internet.


I wonder, too!  If she didn't see it, I betcha someone, somewhere pointed it out to her.  It's become a "Where's Waldo" with her..."where haven't I worn Missoni?"    I'd have to see the original and zoom in to see whether those tights are Missoni because right now, that's the only thing that looks to be not!  :lolots:


----------



## misspurse

went to my local target today and there were some returns. i imagine items will be trickling back in over the next few weeks. today i saw:

- all kinds of womens tights
- children's boots and flats
- children's zig zag tank dress
- children's skirts
- children's zig zag hoodie (only 1 available in size s- i snagged it for my girl!) 
- some women's silk scarves
- a couple of pumps (not my size though. boo.)

some new stuff that just got stocked:
- floral square plates
- b/w square plates
- floral media boxes

that seems about it. i wouldn't lose hope on seeing the items that you want in the stores, but you do have to be diligent and check every day or so. 

i'd love the woman's hoodie for myself and the b/w shirt dress. but if i never get them, oh well. not the end of the world.


----------



## dbeth

lulu212121 said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Target regarding orders that seem to be in limbo? I can't believe it has been a week and I have received no shipping confirmations or communications. I am really frustrated with this. I'm not sure I'll even enjoy it anymore. :cry:
> 
> I've checked Target Style, but those are very vague non answers.



I place an order about 4 days ago for the womens zigzag button cardigan and I have not recieved shipment confirmation for it---but the Sonia Kasuk eye shadow that I also placed with it has shipped. Annoying!

Yesterday I placed an order for the girls zigzag sweater and I got confirmation that it shipped today.  I would rather have had my cardigan shipped that I placed 4 days ago! Hope it still goes through.


----------



## ashleyjena

pointie said:


> I received one thing so far -- my pouf!! will post photos when I get it home.



YAY! I really want to see photos of the pouf!


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Need some help!!!
> 
> There might be someone who is willing to sell me the passione comforter set which is an important exclusive for $150 + shipping. Is it worth it? I have the passione throw so it'll go with it.




Sammi---Yesterday at a Target in National City, Ca. they had one left. Not sure if they will ship it to you----it's worth a call to see!!  The street is Highland Avenue but it says 4th Avenue for some reason. Here's the phone number: (619) 425-5120


----------



## bekka

lulu212121 said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Target regarding orders that seem to be in limbo? I can't believe it has been a week and I have received no shipping confirmations or communications. I am really frustrated with this. I'm not sure I'll even enjoy it anymore. :cry:
> 
> I've checked Target Style, but those are very vague non answers.



I placed an order the day of the release and have seen 1 item on the order (out of 6 total items) go from shipped to not shipped to back to shipped. The rest still shows unshipped. The charges have also gone from pending to gone altogether to pending again today. 

I emailed target requesting to cancel and never heard back (after waiting on hold for over an hour on the phone and giving up), at this point I am so fed up with it that I don't even want what I ordered, I am so over it.


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> Sammi---Yesterday at a Target in National City, Ca. they had one left. Not sure if they will ship it to you----it's worth a call to see!!  The street is Highland Avenue but it says 4th Avenue for some reason. Here's the phone number: (619) 425-5120



Thanks for the info! I think I might've gotten it wrong.. I'm looking for the passione chevron duvet set.. thats what it says on the site, not the floral one. It's an online exclusive. Anyone seen it?


----------



## CCfor C

Hey, all! i didn't get in on all the madness, but read about it w/in the past couple of days. It was funny because I saw the cute Missoni for little girls and was admiring it recently, not knowing what it was all about. 

I was able to snag 2 cosmetic cases and they were both more expensive than online, but the ones online are now out of stock. I don't know if I read that there were 2 different prices; one online and one at store...

Also found 3 ties (only 3) which I snatched up because they would make great gifts and are really lovely-looking...No kitchenware at all in either store, or much of anything else...I would have loved to have snagged a scarf; either silk ones or long ones...congrats to all who got something good...!!

These are the items I got...(ebay pics)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MISSONI...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588fcaee48

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MISSONI-TAR...274?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336bf5128a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Missoni...853856522?pt=US_Mens_Ties&hash=item3cbc19f90a

The ties were various colors...the above being one of them...

Hope everyone finds what they want...


Oh, and I LOVE the silky lining of those costmetic cases! It makes up for the kind of cheap looking vinyl trim...


----------



## kiki119

my bike has finally shipped... WWEEE~


----------



## firstaid

Hey y'all
I went to a Target a little away from my house today, and to my surprise they actually had missoni clothes available, but they were in either xs or s. But I did pick up a Missoni mug (yeah!), there was only one available just waiting for me to take it and I got a laptop case in the black and white pattern.
I anyone wants to know about the store, PM me, it is in southern new jersey.


----------



## Miss Kris

sus1112 said:


> hi! can you please specify which throw you have? i want to wash the passione throw in cold water before use but am afraid that it may bleed. thanks!



The passione one as well!


----------



## Miss Kris

I went to target after work and got black tights, and...two pillows!  They aren't the looping pillows but they are the brown with half zig zag colore.  It looks really good with my comforter and I hope they look good with my two looping pillows!


----------



## LVjudy

Rcvd my black cardi today & I could not be more pleased. From the colors, to the weight, to the styling. Love it!!!!!


----------



## sus1112

Miss Kris said:


> The passione one as well!



thanks for responding!


----------



## *Jem*

I got my zig zag cardi today in the mail. It is much thinner than I expected. I'm worried about it pulling. Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## CoutureMe06

Miss Kris said:


> I think the 5'4 is off.  I am 5'2 and can pull them to my boobies, lol


----------



## LoveLouboutins

You girls got great buys! Congrats!


----------



## iluvmybags

:censor:

I am so furious right now!!
I called Target and after 15 minutes, the girl disconnected the call -- I called back, she put me on hold for a Supervisor.  After 1 hour, I hung up and called back.  The third girl went to get a supervisor and after a total of 90 minutes, the battery on my phone went dead and I had no choice but to end my call -- so 3 phone calls and 90 minutes later, I'm no further than I was when I began!

They sent me Shipping info on the 16th for the Suede Pumps & Infinity Scarf.  My cc was charged and I was given a tracking no.  Later that day, I received another shipping notice w/a new tracking # for the Maxi Dress & Striped Sweater Dress -- when I check the tracking, I noticed progress on the 2nd one but not the first.  I assumed all 4 items were shipped together, since it all went out on the same day & were in the same email and only one tracking # showed progress.

well, I recd one of my orders today & all that was in the package was the 2 dresses.  When I check online about the shoes & scarf, it says that a label was prepared but that Target hadn't delivered the package to UPS yet (same thing it said on the 16th),  but I was charged on the 16th & they told me it shipped on the 16th!

All I could get was the following answer, "I can't cancel your orders because they have shipped" -- I said, no, all that's shipped are 3 items.  Nothing else has shipped.  She repeated that their system shows my orders were shipped and that I should expect delivery between 9/16 and 9/22 -- huh?  That's the original dates they gave me when I placed my orders!  Since then I've received three delay notices & two shipping notices and 3 of my 4 orders say NOT YET SHIPPED.  She then said, that my order for the shoes & scarf would ship TOMORROW!  I asked her why I was charged on the 16th if my order hadn't even shipped yet and she said because it did -- Needless to say, I was so furious and confused.  I got absolutely no where

I am so fed up with this whole Missoni thing -- I honestly don't want anything else any more as it's just not worth all this hassle -- You can't send an email because their email system isn't working properly, you receive canned replies over at Target's FB page ("we've been busier than normal.  just have your order number ready and when an agent comes to the phone, they'll be able to help you"), and I swear they're just not picking up the phones (how could 90 minutes go by w/o a single supervisor picking up?)

This is the worst experience I've ever had with a retailer -- I get they were overwhelmed with orders, but you'd think Target was a brand new company who just opened their doors last week, when they've been in business for how many years and have been filling orders place online for years!


----------



## nauticalstar

iluvmybags said:


> :censor:
> 
> I am so furious right now!!
> I called Target and after 15 minutes, the girl disconnected the call -- I called back, she put me on hold for a Supervisor.  After 1 hour, I hung up and called back.  The third girl went to get a supervisor and after a total of 90 minutes, the battery on my phone went dead and I had no choice but to end my call -- so 3 phone calls and 90 minutes later, I'm no further than I was when I began!
> 
> They sent me Shipping info on the 16th for the Suede Pumps & Infinity Scarf.  My cc was charged and I was given a tracking no.  Later that day, I received another shipping notice w/a new tracking # for the Maxi Dress & Striped Sweater Dress -- when I check the tracking, I noticed progress on the 2nd one but not the first.  I assumed all 4 items were shipped together, since it all went out on the same day & were in the same email and only one tracking # showed progress.
> 
> well, I recd one of my orders today & all that was in the package was the 2 dresses.  When I check online about the shoes & scarf, it says that a label was prepared but that Target hadn't delivered the package to UPS yet (same thing it said on the 16th),  but I was charged on the 16th & they told me it shipped on the 16th!
> 
> All I could get was the following answer, "I can't cancel your orders because they have shipped" -- I said, no, all that's shipped are 3 items.  Nothing else has shipped.  She repeated that their system shows my orders were shipped and that I should expect delivery between 9/16 and 9/22 -- huh?  That's the original dates they gave me when I placed my orders!  Since then I've received three delay notices & two shipping notices and 3 of my 4 orders say NOT YET SHIPPED.  She then said, that my order for the shoes & scarf would ship TOMORROW!  I asked her why I was charged on the 16th if my order hadn't even shipped yet and she said because it did -- Needless to say, I was so furious and confused.  I got absolutely no where
> 
> I am so fed up with this whole Missoni thing -- I honestly don't want anything else any more as it's just not worth all this hassle -- You can't send an email because their email system isn't working properly, you receive canned replies over at Target's FB page ("we've been busier than normal.  just have your order number ready and when an agent comes to the phone, they'll be able to help you"), and I swear they're just not picking up the phones (how could 90 minutes go by w/o a single supervisor picking up?)
> 
> This is the worst experience I've ever had with a retailer -- I get they were overwhelmed with orders, but you'd think Target was a brand new company who just opened their doors last week, when they've been in business for how many years and have been filling orders place online for years!



I hear you! I'm also frustrated with their customer service. I was charged for shipping and have been hoping to get it fixed because I didn't want to have everything arrive and then be out of luck! I've tried calling, I've tried emailing, and I've had absolutely no luck. I just keep getting these email responses that just say how busy they are and how many of the missoni items sold out. and I'm like "but thats not my problem!!"

So far, nothing has arrived. Something should arrive friday, according to the tracking. I'm not even sure I want it still haha!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LVjudy said:


> Rcvd my black cardi today & I could not be more pleased. From the colors, to the weight, to the styling. Love it!!!!!



Glad to hear this! I am waiting for mine to arrive from an ebay seller.


----------



## floridagal23

There is hope for your packages, everyone. All of my stuff that only said "label created" since 9/15 is suddenly being delivered tomorrow. UPS must not have scanned a bunch of packages at pickup.

Today I received my swimsuit (top plus bottoms) and the black cardi.


----------



## katlun

bekka said:


> I placed an order the day of the release and have seen 1 item on the order (out of 6 total items) go from shipped to not shipped to back to shipped. The rest still shows unshipped. The charges have also gone from pending to gone altogether to pending again today.
> 
> I emailed target requesting to cancel and never heard back (after waiting on hold for over an hour on the phone and giving up), at this point I am so fed up with it that I don't even want what I ordered, I am so over it.


 

I hear your pain, I feel the same way, I have 3 orders and nothing has shipped and I am afraid to cancel the orders because that might get messed up, just know I will not order anything over the holidays if they can't handle this sale and it's been a week now


----------



## sammix3

Looking for the passione chevron duvet set, if anyone sees it for sale at a reasonable price, please PM me! Thank you!!


----------



## AshJs3

Last year about a week before Christmas I ordered some DVDs from the Target site and they were guaranteed to be here before Christmas. A few days later I got a delay notice that they wouldn't ship until after Christmas. I was so mad so I called Target and they told me that the package had shipped and it would be delivered that day. I got home and sure enough it was there. I also got a shipping notification a few days later. So maybe they are having some of the same problems now?


----------



## New2Coach

Does anyone here have the tote bag? My store has the larger travel tote, but not the tote. The travel bag felt a little on the cheap side to me and I was wondering if the travel tote was any different? I guess for the price it is fine, but I hate the pleather feel ya know? So I was just wondering if you think it is worth the eBay price and will hold up?


----------



## *want it all*

New2Coach said:


> Does anyone here have the tote bag? My store has the larger travel tote, but not the tote. The travel bag felt a little on the cheap side to me and I was wondering if the travel tote was any different? I guess for the price it is fine, but I hate the pleather feel ya know? So I was just wondering if you think it is worth the eBay price and will hold up?


Do you have pics comparing the 2?  I guess I've been in the dark about this because I thought there was only one sized tote.  :shame:  I saw both the purple zig zag tote and colore zig zag tote at my Target the other day.


----------



## saira1214

Placed an order on 9/13 pre-crash for most items and an order on 9/14 for a couple of remaining items. I received a shipping notice for the 9/13 items which took a few days to process with UPS but not one for the 9/14 items.  I received a package today for 1 of 2 items (black maxi skirt) from the 9/14 order, but nothing from the 9/13 order.  Target has totally got it wrong...

The skirt is okay.  I am 5'0 and it isn't too long.  I'm going to think about it for a couple of days, but it is not immediate love.


----------



## bekka

saira1214 said:


> Placed an order on 9/13 pre-crash for most items and an order on 9/14 for a couple of remaining items. I received a shipping notice for the 9/13 items which took a few days to process with UPS but not one for the 9/14 items.  I received a package today for 1 of 2 items (black maxi skirt) from the 9/14 order, but nothing from the 9/13 order.  Target has totally got it wrong...
> 
> The skirt is okay.  I am 5'0 and it isn't too long.  I'm going to think about it for a couple of days, but it is not immediate love.



Is it the long black maxi skirt? I ordered that one too (not sure I will ever get it, lol) would you mind posting a pic?


----------



## PrettyCamellia

Stopped by my local target today and there must have been new shipment or lots of returns because I saw a bunch of thing I didn't see there before. Some women's clothing, black and white wheeled carry on, few purple flower comforter sets, milk crates, media bins, bowls, lots of framed tiles, make up bags, etc... Everything but the cosmetic items was consolidated to one area near the front of the store.

Picked this up http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...Chiffon-Sweater-Multicolor-Print/-/A-13474621 for myself. Not sure if I'll keep it. 

So keep checking your local stores if you are still looking for something!


----------



## saligator

The toaster arrived today!

LOL.

Nothing else. Due dates are for next week for the one B/W sweater.

No further updates on my other items.


----------



## nastasja

saligator said:


> The toaster arrived today!
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Nothing else. Due dates are for next week for the one B/W sweater.
> 
> No further updates on my other items.


 
There was a Missoni toaster?


----------



## saligator

killerlife said:


> There was a Missoni toaster?




No no no no no!

Read back a bit...

I ordered a toaster in with my other merch to see if it would hasten the ordering. (plus we needed a new toaster)

They sent it immediately, but charged me for shipping.


----------



## Couturable

My desk at work. I admit, I went a little crazy with the office supplies.


----------



## chynaxdawl

milk crates?? i don't remember those, do you have a link or photo?

and i totally missed out on the stationery since it wasn't really sold online and it was wiped out of my stores. did they have like greeting cards? i would've wanted those.


----------



## novella

Couturable said:


> My desk at work. I admit, I went a little crazy with the office supplies.



Jealous! I really wanted the file folders and the journals/mini journals but they weren't sold online as far as I know and I bet they were wiped out of the stores pretty quickly.


----------



## novella

Just as an update, Target shipped out my skirt but the 3 cosmetic bags I ordered are delayed. I ordered on 9/13 after the crash at about 8pm CST. The hilarious thing is that I got a push-back e-mail for the items but then I got a shipment confirmation for the skirt immediately afterwards. It sat around on Saturday but it's on the move. Maybe I'll get it tomorrow!!!

I don't want the cosmetic bags anymore so I may just cancel the order once I get the skirt.

Does anyone in the Chicagoland area know if I should bother checking the stores for returns? I probably should but I doubt I'll see the mugs, throws etc.


----------



## Couturable

novella said:


> Jealous! I really wanted the file folders and the journals/mini journals but they weren't sold online as far as I know and I bet they were wiped out of the stores pretty quickly.



I was at my Target at 8am on the release day to grab everything I could. The stationary didn't go as quick as the clothes and housewares (which is how I got my hands on so much of it) It was a complete mad house. Everything Missoni sold out in 20 minutes...


----------



## *want it all*

novella said:


> Jealous! I really wanted the file folders and the journals/mini journals but they weren't sold online as far as I know and I bet they were wiped out of the stores pretty quickly.


I saw a file folder today...must have been a return since it was the only one on the shelf (well, unless the store received the shipment late, I guess).    Who knows, you may luck out!


----------



## Enigma78

I really pissed at target right now- out of the 4 orders i made, only one has now been partially shipped - 2 baby items jacket and jumper got shipped , all other such as adult clothing, totes, duvet set, iphone case all delayed and my uk card has been charged since the 1st day


----------



## iluvmybags

For those of you who are still waiting for orders or who's orders may be delayed or back-ordered, I'd advise you to keep an eye on your credit cards -- I was charged for all of my orders when I originally placed them.  According to Target, the actual charge will be put thru at the time of shipping, which means that most pending authorizations will drop off your cards within a few days -- all of my pending charges dropped off.  I was then charged for a partial order that shipped on the 16th and was delivered today, another partial order that was shipped on the 16th and which still hasn't arrived and one more partial order that should be delivered tomorrow -- that's it.  The rest of the items I ordered are all on back-order

So today, I look at my bank a/c online and see a brand new charge for the EXACT amount of the first order I placed!  An order where all four items are on back order! None of these items have shipped -- they're not preparing them for shipping.  I should NOT have been charged this money

In addition, the order that was supposed to ship on the 16th, and which I was charged for, was never turned over to UPS -- as of now, they have no idea when that order might actually ship.

So as of tonight, an actual charge of $66 has cleared my a/c for merchandise that was never shipped and another $226 is tied up because they put another charge thru for merchandise that is on back order!

I am so furious right now -- I've spent probably 3-4 hours in total on the phone in the last 24 hrs and now I have to wait for someone to call me back (she had the nerve to ask me to call back again!)

At this point, I'm done -- I just want it all canceled.  I don't want any of it -- and it's going to be a long, long time before I ever shop at Target.com again


----------



## LVjudy

sammix3 said:


> Looking for the passione chevron duvet set, if anyone sees it for sale at a reasonable price, please PM me! Thank you!!



what size? full/queen? king?


----------



## sammix3

LVjudy said:


> what size? full/queen? king?



I'm looking for full/queen


----------



## GingerSnap527

I just received my infinity scarf (grey/black) I bought off eBay and I actually love it. I paid only a little over retail and I see myself actually wearing it! I live in Miami so scarves are more for fashion than necessity, lol. 

Now of course I want the other scarves....


----------



## cbtg818

iluvmybags said:


> For those of you who are still waiting for orders or who's orders may be delayed or back-ordered, I'd advise you to keep an eye on your credit cards -- I was charged for all of my orders when I originally placed them.  According to Target, the actual charge will be put thru at the time of shipping, which means that most pending authorizations will drop off your cards within a few days -- all of my pending charges dropped off.  I was then charged for a partial order that shipped on the 16th and was delivered today, another partial order that was shipped on the 16th and which still hasn't arrived and one more partial order that should be delivered tomorrow -- that's it.  The rest of the items I ordered are all on back-order
> 
> So today, I look at my bank a/c online and see a brand new charge for the EXACT amount of the first order I placed!  An order where all four items are on back order! None of these items have shipped -- they're not preparing them for shipping.  I should NOT have been charged this money
> 
> In addition, the order that was supposed to ship on the 16th, and which I was charged for, was never turned over to UPS -- as of now, they have no idea when that order might actually ship.
> 
> So as of tonight, an actual charge of $66 has cleared my a/c for merchandise that was never shipped and another $226 is tied up because they put another charge thru for merchandise that is on back order!
> 
> I am so furious right now -- I've spent probably 3-4 hours in total on the phone in the last 24 hrs and now I have to wait for someone to call me back (she had the nerve to ask me to call back again!)
> 
> At this point, I'm done -- I just want it all canceled.  I don't want any of it -- and it's going to be a long, long time before I ever shop at Target.com again


 
so sorry for your frustrations, alot of people on Target Style on facebook complained about this too when orders first begain becoming delayed they were confused bc all of their credit cards had been charged too. Targets comment to everyone of them was that paying insured the products they bought were placed on hold for them


----------



## jennylovexo

chynaxdawl said:


> milk crates?? i don't remember those, do you have a link or photo?
> 
> and i totally missed out on the stationery since it wasn't really sold online and it was wiped out of my stores. did they have like greeting cards? i would've wanted those.


 
No greeting cards.  Just sets of blank note cards.


----------



## LABAG

PrettyCamellia said:


> Stopped by my local target today and there must have been new shipment or lots of returns because I saw a bunch of thing I didn't see there before. Some women's clothing, black and white wheeled carry on, few purple flower comforter sets, milk crates, media bins, bowls, lots of framed tiles, make up bags, etc... Everything but the cosmetic items was consolidated to one area near the front of the store.
> 
> Picked this up http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...Chiffon-Sweater-Multicolor-Print/-/A-13474621 for myself. Not sure if I'll keep it.
> 
> So keep checking your local stores if you are still looking for something!


 May I ask -how is the sizing? is it running fitted, I wanted more of a loose fit-I have the brown/blackl chevron coming -but held up on backorder (of course)
thanks, I really luv this one and the blue one even more....


----------



## jennylovexo

LABAG said:


> May I ask -how is the sizing? is it running fitted, I wanted more of a loose fit-I have the brown/blackl chevron coming -but held up on backorder (of course)
> thanks, I really luv this one and the blue one even more....


 
IMO it is definitely fitted.  I tried it on and I didn't like the fit on me.  HTH!


----------



## LABAG

jennylovexo said:


> IMO it is definitely fitted. I tried it on and I didn't like the fit on me. HTH!


HHMMmm, I may cancel it-I wanted the brown/black long sweater-no luck, so settled for this vneck-but i may have to rethink???? How is the fabric-it says chiffon?


----------



## NCC1701D

OK, what would you ladies do? I now have a clutch in each color. One I purchased on eBay when I thought the one I ordered would never arrive, and the other arrived from Target but in the "wrong" color (which I actually like). Should I keep both of them or return one and if so, which one?

They are so inexpensive I'm thinking maybe keep, but then, do I really need two of almost the same thing?


----------



## kendal

I think my store also had a reshipment and/or returns.  Lots of accessories: tights, socks, eye masks, & gloves  Some king comforter sets & lots of stationary.  Clothing was sparse, but I got a pink turtleneck that wasn't there the first day.  The crafty target management had restocked the missoni home section with some funky patterned target brand plates, serving trays, etc... I wonder how many people bought those thinking it was missoni.

Keep checking the stores ladies.  I suspectbwhen people get their missoni crazed credit card bills some stuff will be coming back up for grabs!



PrettyCamellia said:


> Stopped by my local target today and there must have been new shipment or lots of returns because I saw a bunch of thing I didn't see there before. Some women's clothing, black and white wheeled carry on, few purple flower comforter sets, milk crates, media bins, bowls, lots of framed tiles, make up bags, etc... Everything but the cosmetic items was consolidated to one area near the front of the store.
> 
> Picked this up http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...Chiffon-Sweater-Multicolor-Print/-/A-13474621 for myself. Not sure if I'll keep it.
> 
> So keep checking your local stores if you are still looking for something!


----------



## gabrielle_patty

*want it all* said:


> Do you have pics comparing the 2? I guess I've been in the dark about this because I thought there was only one sized tote. :shame: I saw both the purple zig zag tote and colore zig zag tote at my Target the other day.


 
Can you please share which target?  Thanks!


----------



## LeeMiller

New2Coach said:


> Does anyone here have the tote bag? My store has the larger travel tote, but not the tote. The travel bag felt a little on the cheap side to me and I was wondering if the travel tote was any different? I guess for the price it is fine, but I hate the pleather feel ya know? So I was just wondering if you think it is worth the eBay price and will hold up?



I havent seen it but someone posted a review on target.com which said the pleather was peeling and they would replace it with leather eventually -- not sure bow that works.  The pleather on the clutch is ok IMO.  I was thinking about the tote myself but the Pattern is sort of big for me.


----------



## LeeMiller

New2Coach said:


> Does anyone here have the tote bag? My store has the larger travel tote, but not the tote. The travel bag felt a little on the cheap side to me and I was wondering if the travel tote was any different? I guess for the price it is fine, but I hate the pleather feel ya know? So I was just wondering if you think it is worth the eBay price and will hold up?





NCC1701D said:


> OK, what would you ladies do? I now have a clutch in each color. One I purchased on eBay when I thought the one I ordered would never arrive, and the other arrived from Target but in the "wrong" color (which I actually like). Should I keep both of them or return one and if so, which one?
> 
> They are so inexpensive I'm thinking maybe keep, but then, do I really need two of almost the same thing?[/QU
> 
> 
> Depends on if you'll use it.  I know I won't use mind much but I don't mind for the price and pop of color in my dark wardrobe.  They are super cute.  But i
> Trying limit purchases in my life in general to what I'll use and love.  No good having two clutches if you always grab the same one .


----------



## Miss Kris

Be careful with examining the stuff in store.  Alot is returns now and I have been noticing flaws.  My 2 pillows were fine, but there were 2 more left.  One had a pen mark on it and the other had a small stain.


----------



## jennylovexo

LABAG said:


> HHMMmm, I may cancel it-I wanted the brown/black long sweater-no luck, so settled for this vneck-but i may have to rethink???? How is the fabric-it says chiffon?


 
The whole thing is pretty much see through.  You would definitely have to wear something underneath it.   I almost bought it because I was in a frenzy but then I realized I would never wear it.  However, a lot of people in the store really liked it.  Why don't you see if it arrives and try it on.  You can always take it back!    That sweater you want is completely different from this shirt.  Two totally different looks.  Have you checked evilbay for the sweater?  I noticed some things are going for just a tad above retail.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Target at Plano, TX had a carryon suitcase, lots of lingere, a few kids items, a sweater dress, very limited household items in stock, they were clearly returns. I saw a few ladies walking in and returning stuff. 
I bought the black  cadrigan with the white zig zag trim.


----------



## jennylovexo

NCC1701D said:


> OK, what would you ladies do? I now have a clutch in each color. One I purchased on eBay when I thought the one I ordered would never arrive, and the other arrived from Target but in the "wrong" color (which I actually like). Should I keep both of them or return one and if so, which one?
> 
> They are so inexpensive I'm thinking maybe keep, but then, do I really need two of almost the same thing?


 
I would definitely keep both but I'm a shopaholic and I almost always buy two of everything!


----------



## Miss Kris

I really think ebay is everyone's best bet at this point.  You are guaranteed your items and protected by paypal.  The prices have come down alot too.  Yes, it stinks that some resellers cleaned out the stores, but I just look at it as them being my personal shopper, lol.  I still like going to hunt at the store, but I think more and more damaged products will be coming in.  And the website is pretty much useless with how they have been cancelling and delaying orders


----------



## jennylovexo

Miss Kris said:


> I really think ebay is everyone's best bet at this point. You are guaranteed your items and protected by paypal. The prices have come down alot too. Yes, it stinks that some resellers cleaned out the stores, but I just look at it as them being my personal shopper, lol. I still like going to hunt at the store, but I think more and more damaged products will be coming in. And the website is pretty much useless with how they have been cancelling and delaying orders


 
I think this is great advice.  I'm sitting here fighting the urge to go to target.  Every time I go and find something Missoni even if I don't need it I end up buying it.  At this point I'm on Missoni overload and I'm making myself INSANE!!!!  I might as well just stalk evilbay and see if I can get anything for a reasonable price.


----------



## floral_kitty

killerlife said:


> There was a Missoni toaster?




Hmmm, perhaps the next collaboration effort. Missoni appliances, can you say Missoni washer and dryer anyone!!


----------



## NCC1701D

eBay is a risk, though, because if something doesn't fit you probably can't return it. At that point your best bet is to go to Target and return it for store credit. For that reason I've only been buying things on eBay if they are pretty close to the Target price, or if fit doesn't matter (like the clutch).

Thanks for your advice on the clutches, ladies! I may use one right away and keep the other as a back-up, because I know the first will fall apart eventually.


----------



## jennylovexo

NCC1701D said:


> Thanks for your advice on the clutches, ladies! I may use one right away and keep the other as a back-up, because I know the first will fall apart eventually.


 
How much was the clutch, retail?


----------



## jennylovexo

floral_kitty said:


> Hmmm, perhaps the next collaboration effort. Missoni appliances, can you say Missoni washer and dryer anyone!!


 
OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I  this idea!!!!!!!


----------



## NCC1701D

jennylovexo said:


> How much was the clutch, retail?



Should have been $23... although the website was charging I think $35 for one of them. I think that was a mispricing.


----------



## Miss Kris

jennylovexo said:


> I think this is great advice. I'm sitting here fighting the urge to go to target.  Every time I go and find something Missoni even if I don't need it I end up buying it. At this point I'm on Missoni overload and I'm making myself INSANE!!!! I might as well just stalk evilbay and see if I can get anything for a reasonable price.


 
Thanks!  Yea, if you sort by "ending soonest", you can get some "great" deals - meaning, not too much over retail!


----------



## pointie

floral_kitty said:


> Hmmm, perhaps the next collaboration effort. Missoni appliances, can you say Missoni washer and dryer anyone!!



Missoni refrigerator!


----------



## PrettyCamellia

LABAG said:


> May I ask -how is the sizing? is it running fitted, I wanted more of a loose fit-I have the brown/blackl chevron coming -but held up on backorder (of course)
> thanks, I really luv this one and the blue one even more....



I'm usually xs but picked up a small in this one and it still fits well, not too loose. So I say it runs a little small.


----------



## PrettyCamellia

chynaxdawl said:


> milk crates?? i don't remember those, do you have a link or photo?
> 
> and i totally missed out on the stationery since it wasn't really sold online and it was wiped out of my stores. did they have like greeting cards? i would've wanted those.



I don't know if anyone answered you yet, but here it is- it's just a bigger sized media bin.

http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Milk-Crate-Colore/-/A-13403615


----------



## La Comtesse

iluvmybags said:


> :censor:
> 
> I am so furious right now!!
> I called Target and after 15 minutes, the girl disconnected the call -- I called back, she put me on hold for a Supervisor.  After 1 hour, I hung up and called back.  The third girl went to get a supervisor and after a total of 90 minutes, the battery on my phone went dead and I had no choice but to end my call -- so 3 phone calls and 90 minutes later, I'm no further than I was when I began!
> 
> They sent me Shipping info on the 16th for the Suede Pumps & Infinity Scarf.  My cc was charged and I was given a tracking no.  Later that day, I received another shipping notice w/a new tracking # for the Maxi Dress & Striped Sweater Dress -- when I check the tracking, I noticed progress on the 2nd one but not the first.  I assumed all 4 items were shipped together, since it all went out on the same day & were in the same email and only one tracking # showed progress.
> 
> well, I recd one of my orders today & all that was in the package was the 2 dresses.  When I check online about the shoes & scarf, it says that a label was prepared but that Target hadn't delivered the package to UPS yet (same thing it said on the 16th),  but I was charged on the 16th & they told me it shipped on the 16th!
> 
> All I could get was the following answer, "I can't cancel your orders because they have shipped" -- I said, no, all that's shipped are 3 items.  Nothing else has shipped.  She repeated that their system shows my orders were shipped and that I should expect delivery between 9/16 and 9/22 -- huh?  That's the original dates they gave me when I placed my orders!  Since then I've received three delay notices & two shipping notices and 3 of my 4 orders say NOT YET SHIPPED.  She then said, that my order for the shoes & scarf would ship TOMORROW!  I asked her why I was charged on the 16th if my order hadn't even shipped yet and she said because it did -- Needless to say, I was so furious and confused.  I got absolutely no where
> 
> I am so fed up with this whole Missoni thing -- I honestly don't want anything else any more as it's just not worth all this hassle -- You can't send an email because their email system isn't working properly, you receive canned replies over at Target's FB page ("we've been busier than normal.  just have your order number ready and when an agent comes to the phone, they'll be able to help you"), and I swear they're just not picking up the phones (how could 90 minutes go by w/o a single supervisor picking up?)
> 
> This is the worst experience I've ever had with a retailer -- I get they were overwhelmed with orders, but you'd think Target was a brand new company who just opened their doors last week, when they've been in business for how many years and have been filling orders place online for years!


 
Gosh, I'm sorry to hear you are still having this trouble.  I waited over 90 minutes on Saturday, I think, to speak to a supervisor.  He was very nice and did try to help me with what he could.  I have to say his info was correct regarding my two throws.  I received two of them (one for a relative) despite the computer sometimes showing one shipped, sometimes showing two shipped.  But his computer system went down because  of traffic while I was on the phone with him so I couldn't get info about the status of some of my early orders at all.  

All my orders show wrong totals for what is supposedly being shipped.  And what makes me really nervous is that the one item I received yesterday (from my latest order no less--I've received almost nothing from my earliest orders) had an invoice in the package with no amount.  So, it's really going to be a nightmare trying to sort out what I was charged and if it was accurate.  I can no longer see any of my orders in the system.  I keep getting error messages.  Has anyone else had this problem yesterday and today?

But when I could get on the system, I noticed it was taking several days between when an item was supposed to ship (label created) and when it actually shows it was picked up and sent on it's way.  So, maybe this is what is happening with your orders.  Something is still REALLY wrong with their system.  I am beyond shocked that someone in high-level management hasn't done something to take the load of their computer system until they get the Missoni orders straightened out.  And it is just beyond me why a company would do this on purpose to temporarily drive stock prices up--IF that is what they did.  (referring to previous articles posted in this thread)

I agree that I have never seen anything like this in my years of shopping online.  And I think, like you, I don't even want the memories around of the frustration...makes me not want the product since it wasn't worth what I've been through.


----------



## CindyKay

Thanks to *Miss Kris*'s tips on Sept 19th, on what items are back in stock online, I put an order in immediately.  Now I'm worried... since some of you have experienced partial shipments, or delayed shipments with no confirmed shipping date, will my items ship out on time as promised on the order sheet? (got an email acknowledgement from them that they've received my order, and the est. delivery date is somewhere bet. 9/23 to 9/27). Should I have faith that they will deliver on time   ?? When my order is ready to ship, will they send me another email with a confirmed shipping date? Have yet to check my ccard to see if they've charged my order...


----------



## Miss Kris

NCC1701D said:


> eBay is a risk, though, because if something doesn't fit you probably can't return it. At that point your best bet is to go to Target and return it for store credit. For that reason I've only been buying things on eBay if they are pretty close to the Target price, or if fit doesn't matter (like the clutch).
> 
> Thanks for your advice on the clutches, ladies! I may use one right away and keep the other as a back-up, because I know the first will fall apart eventually.


 
You can return - you would just file through Paypal and say the sizing was incorrect and then the seller has to accept the return.  Ebay is sucky for sellers for that reason


----------



## Miss Kris

CindyKay said:


> Thanks to *Miss Kris*'s tips on Sept 19th, on what items are back in stock online, I put an order in immediately. Now I'm worried... since some of you have experienced partial shipments, or delayed shipments with no confirmed shipping date, will my items ship out on time as promised on the order sheet? (got an email acknowledgement from them that they've received my order, and the est. delivery date is somewhere bet. 9/23 to 9/27). Should I have faith that they will deliver on time  ?? When my order is ready to ship, will they send me another email with a confirmed shipping date? Have yet to check my ccard to see if they've charged my order...


 
Thanks for the shout out! 

The stuff I ordered days after the launch have already been shipped.  It seems that most issues are happening with orders placed on launch day


----------



## NCC1701D

Miss Kris said:


> You can return - you would just file through Paypal and say the sizing was incorrect and then the seller has to accept the return.  Ebay is sucky for sellers for that reason



If the tag is marked M and the seller sells it as a M but it doesn't fit because it's cut large--you can return it through Paypal? Yikes. But good to know for buyers!


----------



## Miss Kris

NCC1701D said:


> If the tag is marked M and the seller sells it as a M but it doesn't fit because it's cut large--you can return it through Paypal? Yikes. But good to know for buyers!


 
Technically the seller is supposed to say if it runs small or large if it isn't TTS.  eBay is a buyers market for sure.  Sellers are constantly screwed.  It's actually probably less of a headache on sellers if they just accept returns from the start


----------



## New2Coach

NCC1701D said:


> If the tag is marked M and the seller sells it as a M but it doesn't fit because it's cut large--you can return it through Paypal? Yikes. But good to know for buyers!




well as a seller this would irritate me. I am not a store by any means. I sell to make just a little extra money from items around my home to help my family. If I list it as a medium and it does not fit you that is not my problem IF I listed it correctly with the size and measurements. Of course, PP probably would side with the buyer. It's just not right for sellers to be stuck with shipping and fees because something does not fit right. To me it is a chance you take buying off ebay.
JMO


----------



## roussel

Stopped at another Target last night and got all the tights I want (blue/black zigzag, black shiny, brown shiny), a pair of flats and leggings for my daughter, and the black and white zigzag men's sweater for my husband which he likes.  I am waiting for 5 shipments for my 3 online orders which all said have left MN and the puzzle tray is being delivered today.  I have 2 items still on back order which I'm afraid will eventually get cancelled.


----------



## La Comtesse

CindyKay said:


> Thanks to *Miss Kris*'s tips on Sept 19th, on what items are back in stock online, I put an order in immediately.  Now I'm worried... since some of you have experienced partial shipments, or delayed shipments with no confirmed shipping date, will my items ship out on time as promised on the order sheet? (got an email acknowledgement from them that they've received my order, and the est. delivery date is somewhere bet. 9/23 to 9/27). Should I have faith that they will deliver on time   ?? When my order is ready to ship, will they send me another email with a confirmed shipping date? Have yet to check my ccard to see if they've charged my order...


 
I have placed a few orders after the 13th and only one item has shipped.  I am not counting on the others being sent by the dates in the email/acknowledgemnet.


----------



## saira1214

bekka said:


> Is it the long black maxi skirt? I ordered that one too (not sure I will ever get it, lol) would you mind posting a pic?


 
No problem.  I will post some tonight.


----------



## *Jem*

Well...my sweater and dress and a few other things are going back. I can't take the chance that the clothing won't pull at some point while wearing or if my dog gets too zealous while I'm wearing a piece.


----------



## Lola

I think all the articles written about the "genius" of Target's marketing strategy needs to be balanced out with articles on their legacy of unprecedented poor customer service.  Worst customer service in Target's history.


----------



## fmd914

roussel said:


> Stopped at another Target last night and got all the tights I want (blue/black zigzag, black shiny, brown shiny), a pair of flats and leggings for my daughter, and the black and white zigzag men's sweater for my husband which he likes.  I am waiting for 5 shipments for my 3 online orders which all said have left MN and the puzzle tray is being delivered today.  I have 2 items still on back order which I'm afraid will eventually get cancelled.






I agree.  If it is marked in the auction as the size stated by the manufacturer, I think it would be wrong to return through a paypal loophole.  There is great sizing information in this thread and the modeling pics thread.  I encourage anyone to start there to help out with less of a chance of error before purchasing on eBay.


----------



## CindyKay

Miss Kris said:


> Thanks for the shout out!
> 
> The stuff I ordered days after the launch have already been shipped.  It seems that most issues are happening with orders placed on launch day



You're welcome.  I hope all the orders I placed on the 19th will ship on time with nothing cancelled or delayed!!


----------



## pointie

Got the large vase today!  gorgeous.  not perfect by far.  no one will mistake it for Murano -there's some bubbles here and there.  one of my coworkers -- a guy! -- claimed first dibs almost the minute I had it out of the box.  pretty cute.


----------



## La Comtesse

Lola said:


> I think all the articles written about the "genius" of Target's marketing strategy needs to be balanced out with articles on their legacy of unprecedented poor customer service.  Worst customer service in Target's history.


 
  It will be very intersting to see how their stock is doing after Christmas...and how their next collab works out for them. 

Oh, and I don't mean that Target's reps at the call center are to blame.  I think they're doing the best they can with what they have to work with--which is apparently a computer system picked by a marketing genius.


----------



## La Comtesse

Is anyone else having problems viewing their orders today?  Since yesterday I haven't been able to check the status of any of my orders--I keep getting error messages.

Wondering if something worse has happened to their computer system and that is why the call center is busier than ever.


----------



## Kansashalo

Lola said:


> I think all the articles written about the "genius" of Target's marketing strategy needs to be balanced out with articles on their legacy of unprecedented poor customer service. Worst customer service in Target's history.


 
I agree - this was a good marketing strategy ONLY in the sense that they sold out all of their inventory.  Marketing did their job which was to create interest and get customers in the door.  After that, the ball was dropped in terms of inventory forecasting, online server capacity, call volumes, etc.  The bad goodwill (ex. canceling customer orders to "replenish" your website, putting purchase limits on online orders at the last minute, etc.) and terrible customer service is going to impact them.  

Not to mention the shift in point of sale from Target to eBay.  Even though that is not Target's fault, that isn't the perception which goes a long way with consumers.  If consumers feel like Target should have done more to prevent that, Target needs to address that feeling with its customers, even if it's not a fair assesment.


----------



## surlygirl

received my first item today ... I did have shipping confirmation, but tracking did not show it would arrive today. it's the pink/black pieced and striped dress. haven't had a chance to take it out or try it on, but happy to at least get one thing that I ordered.


----------



## La Comtesse

I think my perception of what it is like to shop at Target has definitely changed for the worse after this experience.

Friday night I went out to dinner with DH.  We were laughing and having a good time.  Then all of a sudden I heard the couple next to us mention the word "Target."  All I heard was "blah, blah, blah, so I picked blah up at Target."  The woman wasn't even talking about the Missoni collab.  And the mere mention of the word made me go from laughing and having a good time to :weird:

After any necessary returns form this are made, I don't think I'll be able to shop in Target for a very long time.


----------



## Miss Kris

fmd914 said:


> I agree. If it is marked in the auction as the size stated by the manufacturer, I think it would be wrong to return through a paypal loophole. There is great sizing information in this thread and the modeling pics thread. I encourage anyone to start there to help out with less of a chance of error before purchasing on eBay.


 
Honestly though?  The big resellers of this stuff ARE technically running a store.  The whole reason we are buying through them is because they decided to take all of the items from store and open their own store.  If they want to do that, then they take the risk of operating like a store.  I honestly wouldn't feel bad.  If they didn't swarm the stores, I could have tried things on in person and they wouldn't have had any issues


----------



## roussel

surlygirl said:


> received my first item today ... I did have shipping confirmation, but tracking did not show it would arrive today. it's the pink/black pieced and striped dress. haven't had a chance to take it out or try it on, but happy to at least get one thing that I ordered.


 
congrats surly! i love that dress


----------



## lulu212121

La Comtesse said:


> Is anyone else having problems viewing their orders today? Since yesterday I haven't been able to check the status of any of my orders--I keep getting error messages.
> 
> Wondering if something worse has happened to their computer system and that is why the call center is busier than ever.


 
Yes, I am having problems, too. One time I log in there is no order history, the next time my order will show up with the original delivery dates of 9/16-9/20. This is hands down my worst shopping experience...ever!


----------



## Couturable

GingerSnap527 said:


> I just received my infinity scarf (grey/black) I bought off eBay and I actually love it. I paid only a little over retail and I see myself actually wearing it! I live in Miami so scarves are more for fashion than necessity, lol.
> 
> Now of course I want the other scarves....



Nice find! I was really impressed with the quality. Just got the gold and brown infinity scarf delivered (from Target.com) today.


----------



## twinkle_star

La Comtesse said:


> Is anyone else having problems viewing their orders today? Since yesterday I haven't been able to check the status of any of my orders--I keep getting error messages.
> 
> Wondering if something worse has happened to their computer system and that is why the call center is busier than ever.


 
I think they're having some issues!  I had ordered 3 items and when I looked up my order yesterday afternoon a cardigan was going to arrive today (that I'd never received shipping notification for), the umbrella had the info that it had shipped but when I clicked on the tracking link it still said that a label had been created only (same message for 5 days). The scarf was due to ship 10/3-10/20.  Now nothing says it's shipped and all of my due to ship dates have reverted back to 9/15-9/20.  I wonder if they're trying to reset their system so that the correct info populates?


----------



## La Comtesse

lulu212121 said:


> Yes, I am having problems, too. One time I log in there is no order history, the next time my order will show up with the original delivery dates of 9/16-9/20. This is hands down my worst shopping experience...ever!


 
Thanks for answering.  I was beginning to wonder if it was just something with my computer.  Sorry you're having trouble too.  

Checking on correct billing is going to be a nightmare if this keeps up.  I *really *feel for the people in that call center though.  If this computer snafu was part of the "marketing genius" (as some articles seem to assert), those poor reps couldn't see what horrors were coming their way...and neither could the customers who waited to place their orders...Just blows my mind that a week has gone by and it isn't getting any better.


----------



## La Comtesse

Thanks twinkle_star for your response too.


----------



## Bec229

Did anyone bookmark the link to the actual retail prices for everything?  Sorry - I can't seem to find it within the thread...


----------



## NCC1701D

Miss Kris said:


> Honestly though?  The big resellers of this stuff ARE technically running a store.  The whole reason we are buying through them is because they decided to take all of the items from store and open their own store.  If they want to do that, then they take the risk of operating like a store.  I honestly wouldn't feel bad.  If they didn't swarm the stores, I could have tried things on in person and they wouldn't have had any issues



This is not true of everyone. I was in the store when it opened and even though I knew the throws would be in high demand and resellable, I took ONE and left the other two for other people. But they didn't have the panel dress so I bought it on eBay. It didn't fit, so I had to resell it on eBay to try to recoup what I paid. Now if the buyer goes through Paypal to get a refund because she doesn't like the fit, and rationalizes it that it serves me right for reselling? That's really not cool.

Any store can set its own return policy, there are plenty of stores that have a limited policy, or exchange only, or final sale. So I don't think it's right to force eBay sellers to accept returns, even if they are technically running an eBay business instead of hobby sellers.


----------



## melvel

Whoa I received my first package today. It's the women's flats! This was ordered at about 3 am of launch date, got shipping confirmation a couple of days later, but was never able to track package. 

My other package with space dye cardigan is now trackable as well, it's in MN.

Sadly, no word yet on the six other items I ordered.


----------



## AshJs3

Decided to stop by on lunch today and found the purple/pink cardigan! 

My store still has a lot of the heeled shoes. I also saw a maxi dress, the short blue dress, and the blue hoodie sweater. They also had 1 pair of PJ pants, 1 pair of the silk PJ shorts, 1 pair of the velour pj shorts, a bunch of the silk cami/thong sets, 1 picture frame, 2 of the 3 set platters, and a couple of the makeup bags. The bags were nice quality but I already have SOOOOO many makeup bags! lol Also, a bunch of tights, socks, and 2 hats.


----------



## OrangeCounty

Has anyone experienced people mistaking your non Target Missoni for the Target line? A coworker asked me today if my silk scarf that I got from Saks years ago was from Target.


----------



## NCC1701D

Bec229 said:


> Did anyone bookmark the link to the actual retail prices for everything?  Sorry - I can't seem to find it within the thread...



This is the one I used:

http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2011/08/16/missoni-for-target-full-lookbook/


----------



## AshJs3

melvel said:


> Whoa I received my first package today. It's the women's flats! This was ordered at about 3 am of launch date, got shipping confirmation a couple of days later, but was never able to track package.
> 
> My other package with space dye cardigan is now trackable as well, it's in MN.
> 
> Sadly, no word yet on the six other items I ordered.



AH are you the one that PMed me about the velour jacket? I have been trying to find the PM you sent me! When I go to my inbox it's not there. 

I am at work right now, but I will send you a message about it later tonight. I'm glad I saw this, I remembered the mel part of your screen name but not the rest!


----------



## lulu212121

NCC1701D said:


> This is the one I used:
> 
> http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2011/08/16/missoni-for-target-full-lookbook/


 
Thank you for posting! Target's lookbook on their own site won't load. They have probably taken it down.


----------



## NCC1701D

OrangeCounty said:


> Has anyone experienced people mistaking your non Target Missoni for the Target line? A coworker asked me today if my silk scarf that I got from Saks years ago was from Target.



I wore a Banana Republic pseudo-Missoni skirt the other day and someone asked if it was Target Missoni


----------



## NCC1701D

The five happiest words in the English language right now: *On vehicle for delivery today*


----------



## LeeMiller

Miss Kris said:


> Honestly though?  The big resellers of this stuff ARE technically running a store.  The whole reason we are buying through them is because they decided to take all of the items from store and open their own store.  If they want to do that, then they take the risk of operating like a store.  I honestly wouldn't feel bad.  If they didn't swarm the stores, I could have tried things on in person and they wouldn't have had any issues



I totally agree. I never see target missoni auctions w sizing info anyways.


----------



## pink1

My local Target had some stuff.  Long scarves.  Little girl's scarves.  Tons of picture frames.  Lots of the framed tiles.  Some bowls and plates.  I was surprised!  Guess the returns are trickling in.  I got bowls and a scarf.


----------



## melvel

AshJs3 said:


> AH are you the one that PMed me about the velour jacket? I have been trying to find the PM you sent me! When I go to my inbox it's not there.
> 
> I am at work right now, but I will send you a message about it later tonight. I'm glad I saw this, I remembered the mel part of your screen name but not the rest!



Yes that was me


----------



## Bec229

NCC1701D said:


> This is the one I used:
> 
> http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2011/08/16/missoni-for-target-full-lookbook/


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Enigma78

Did anyone get this?


----------



## Miss Kris

NCC1701D said:


> This is not true of everyone. I was in the store when it opened and even though I knew the throws would be in high demand and resellable, I took ONE and left the other two for other people. But they didn't have the panel dress so I bought it on eBay. It didn't fit, so I had to resell it on eBay to try to recoup what I paid. Now if the buyer goes through Paypal to get a refund because she doesn't like the fit, and rationalizes it that it serves me right for reselling? That's really not cool.
> 
> Any store can set its own return policy, there are plenty of stores that have a limited policy, or exchange only, or final sale. So I don't think it's right to force eBay sellers to accept returns, even if they are technically running an eBay business instead of hobby sellers.


 
It's the risk you take selling on ebay.  If you chose to list an auction without any sizing info, and just give out the standard "S" "M" or "L", it's risky.  The more detailed you make your listing, the better your chance of no problems.  If I buy something that is listed as a "M", and the seller doesn't mention that it fits like an XS, why should I be stuck with something just because the seller conveniently didn't mention that the sizing was completely off or maybe even mis-tagged.  

I could have had a good case with my flats, but I didn't want to bother the seller.  She listed the flats as a kids size 4 and said that they fit a women's 6.5 perfectly (which is usually the typical kids to women conversion). She said she is a 6.5 and they fit her perfectly. Well, I got the flats and they are super tight to the point that my big toe has to stay bent to fit.  Clearly doesn't fit a 6.5.  I'm being nice by not bothering her, but if I paid a high premium and wanted to be a pain, why shouldn't I be allowed to get my money back?


----------



## chynaxdawl

jennylovexo said:


> No greeting cards.  Just sets of blank note cards.





PrettyCamellia said:


> I don't know if anyone answered you yet, but here it is- it's just a bigger sized media bin.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Milk-Crate-Colore/-/A-13403615



thanks, ladies! need to find me the note cards!


----------



## Miss Kris

melvel said:


> Whoa I received my first package today. It's the women's flats! This was ordered at about 3 am of launch date, got shipping confirmation a couple of days later, but was never able to track package.
> 
> My other package with space dye cardigan is now trackable as well, it's in MN.
> 
> Sadly, no word yet on the six other items I ordered.


 
Are the flats TTS?  The kids flats run very small


----------



## NCC1701D

Miss Kris said:


> I could have had a good case with my flats, but I didn't want to bother the seller.  She listed the flats as a kids size 4 and said that they fit a women's 6.5 perfectly (which is usually the typical kids to women conversion). She said she is a 6.5 and they fit her perfectly. Well, I got the flats and they are super tight to the point that my big toe has to stay bent to fit.  Clearly doesn't fit a 6.5.  I'm being nice by not bothering her, but if I paid a high premium and wanted to be a pain, why shouldn't I be allowed to get my money back?



I guess I see that as a different case, when the seller is making her own representation about the item. But aren't Paypal disputes for when the item is not as described? (Or not received, obviously.) I just think if the auction is for a M and the item is a M, the item is as described. I know eBay is really buyer friendly but this just seems like a misuse of the system, to say something is not as described when it is.


----------



## jennylovexo

Miss Kris said:


> Are the flats TTS? The kids flats run very small


 
Flats run big IMO


----------



## Miss Kris

NCC1701D said:


> I guess I see that as a different case, when the seller is making her own representation about the item. But aren't Paypal disputes for when the item is not as described? (Or not received, obviously.) I just think if the auction is for a M and the item is a M, the item is as described. I know eBay is really buyer friendly but this just seems like a misuse of the system, to say something is not as described when it is.


 
One could argue that if the item is way off in sizing, it is SNAD.  I mean if it is a little big or a little small, I could see it as misuse of the system, but if I order a medium, the seller presents it as a medium, but when I put the shirt on, my boob falls out the armhole since it's too tight, that is SNAD IMO.


----------



## NCC1701D

Well, I got the order I placed on the 13th (what was left of it after I cancelled a lot of the items) and I have to say it's restored some of my faith in this collection! I got the zigzag cardigan with blue trim and it's really beautiful, I got a medium and the fit seems a little bit snug, but I'm in the process of losing weight so I think it'll be perfect when I get there. I also got the space-dye twinset which is seriously gorgeous. It feels very soft on the skin and drapes beautifully and the color gradation is beautiful. I got a medium in both pieces. The shell is a few inches shorter than the cardigan and also fits closer to the body, which is perfect. Both fit TTS IMO.

The one-piece swimsuit is really nice, I had a hunch it might be printed but am happy to say that it is knit over a black liner (I got the black/white one and there are also some very small dark brown stripes--it's super cool). I don't know if I'll keep it, but if anyone was interested, be on the lookout for this. The cups are lightly molded/padded and the straps are substantial.


----------



## Miss Kris

jennylovexo said:


> Flats run big IMO


 
thanks!  I'll order TTS then.  I was considering a 7 since the kids flats are so small, but I'll stick with the 6.5


----------



## GirlieShoppe

jennylovexo said:


> Flats run big IMO



I agree. I tried a pair on today in my normal size (7.5) and they were too big and kept slipping off my feet.


----------



## jennylovexo

Miss Kris said:


> thanks! I'll order TTS then. I was considering a 7 since the kids flats are so small, but I'll stick with the 6.5


 
Yea, I would definitely stick with the 6.5  It's so hard to buy things because in every brand/shoe I'm a different size.  So when I shop I never know what size to get.   Do you have any tory burch shoes?  I find those run small.  If you find the same, then we're on the same page.  

How does anyone else feel about the flats?  TTS or big or small?

^ Thanks *HERMESNEWBIE*!!!


----------



## NCC1701D

Miss Kris said:


> One could argue that if the item is way off in sizing, it is SNAD.  I mean if it is a little big or a little small, I could see it as misuse of the system, but if I order a medium, the seller presents it as a medium, but when I put the shirt on, my boob falls out the armhole since it's too tight, that is SNAD IMO.



But if the item was marked medium but because of the cut the seller presented it as a small, and you bought it and it turned out to be too big after all, would that also be SNAD? There's also the fact that there ARE no universal sizes. I wear a 6 in Gap pants but an 8 at J. Crew. I know that going into it, and I want to bid on an auction where the size on the label is accurately disclosed because I know how that brand fits me. If sellers make their own assessment of the size it just gets way too confusing.  

Measurements, sure, I can see that if someone says the sleeves are 17" long and they turn out to be 15", that is SNAD, but the size on the tag IS the size of the item IMO.


----------



## roussel

Another trip to a different Target and this one still has some nice pieces but mostly a size XS, L, XL.  They have the maxi dress in a size XL.  
I'm really dying to get the beddings, and to my surprise there is still one brown chevron duvet set in a king size left!  This is the pattern I was looking for.  They still have 2 more of the floral duvet sets, and 2 of the vine comforter sets, quite a number of hand towels, one floral bath towel, and the b/w shower curtain.  Nothing in the housewares section at all.  I bought the pink zigzag traincase and a b/w zigzag pencil/makeup brush case.  I'm not sure if I need those two though.  Oh well, they can be great gifts I figured.


----------



## jennylovexo

I wanted to tell everyone I just washed and dryed my Duvet cover and it came out PERFECT!!   I have the mini chevron zig zag pattern in a king size and it's soooooooo soft and sooooo pretty!!!  It's 100% cotton which I love.   It's definitely one of my favorite purchases.  

I passed it up on launch day and then found ONE a few days later and thought I'd be stupid to pass it up twice and I'm sooooo glad I got it!!  You ladies won't be disappointed with this one.  The quality is excellent!


----------



## AshJs3

Was just going through my purse getting receipts together and found 3 from Target that weren't even mine! LOL Everyone has been so flustered I don't know what happened! These people paid with cash though so I hope they don't have to take anything back. No Missoni on them though mostly clearance baby stuff.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ATL-area ladies, I just returned from the Mall of GA Target. They had the following items in stock:

Black/white zig zag long sleeved shirt (med)
Long silk black/white pants (xs)
Two of the silk bathrobes (large & xl)
Lingerie
Tights
A few sweaters (one was hooded I believe)
Makeup bags
A few pairs of rain boots (sorry, I don't remember the sizes)
Several pairs of the ballet flats (7.5, 8, 9). Sadly, the ballet flats seem very poorly made. They are cute, but don't seem like they would last very long.

ETA: They had a few of the skirts in my avatar too. Sorry, I don't remember the sizes.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

jennylovexo said:


> ^ Thanks *HERMESNEWBIE*!!!



No problem, jennylovexo!!


----------



## hotstar16

jennylovexo said:


> Yea, I would definitely stick with the 6.5  It's so hard to buy things because in every brand/shoe I'm a different size.  So when I shop I never know what size to get.   Do you have any tory burch shoes?  I find those run small.  If you find the same, then we're on the same page.
> 
> How does anyone else feel about the flats?  TTS or big or small?
> 
> ^ Thanks *HERMESNEWBIE*!!!



I wear a 7.5 in Revas and took a 7.5 in the Missoni flats.
I find that, while a 7.5 in the Revas are a bit on the smaller size, 8's would be too large on me.  And while a 7.5 in the Missoni flats run on the larger size, a 7 would be too small on me.  I guess what I'm saying is, yes, I find the Missoni flats to run large compared to TB flats, but not enough to make me size down.
This could just be my experience however..

And the Missoni rainboots are a whole other story... my mom bought them for me in a 7 and I was swimming in them.  Though, since they dont come in half sizes, I guess I could get away with wearing thick socks underneath.  Still, they overwhelmed my smaller frame and just looked ridiculous on me.


----------



## Miss Kris

NCC1701D said:


> But if the item was marked medium but because of the cut the seller presented it as a small, and you bought it and it turned out to be too big after all, would that also be SNAD? There's also the fact that there ARE no universal sizes. I wear a 6 in Gap pants but an 8 at J. Crew. I know that going into it, and I want to bid on an auction where the size on the label is accurately disclosed because I know how that brand fits me. If sellers make their own assessment of the size it just gets way too confusing.
> 
> Measurements, sure, I can see that if someone says the sleeves are 17" long and they turn out to be 15", that is SNAD, but the size on the tag IS the size of the item IMO.


 
If sizing is way off, and the seller doesn't mention it, it would be non-disclosure, which would be SNAD.  Yes, sizing is never universal; however, if the measurements are way off and the buyer is not told that, it's non-disclosure.


----------



## Miss Kris

jennylovexo said:


> Yea, I would definitely stick with the 6.5 It's so hard to buy things because in every brand/shoe I'm a different size. So when I shop I never know what size to get. Do you have any tory burch shoes? I find those run small. If you find the same, then we're on the same page.
> 
> How does anyone else feel about the flats? TTS or big or small?
> 
> ^ Thanks *HERMESNEWBIE*!!!


 
My Tory Burch flats KILL my feet   I ordered a size up, and they feel tight, yet fall off of my feet.  It's that elastic that throws everything off.  IDK why I haven't sold them yet since they seriously kill my feet.


----------



## Miss Kris

roussel said:


> Another trip to a different Target and this one still has some nice pieces but mostly a size XS, L, XL. They have the maxi dress in a size XL.
> I'm really dying to get the beddings, and to my surprise there is still one brown chevron duvet set in a king size left! This is the pattern I was looking for. They still have 2 more of the floral duvet sets, and 2 of the vine comforter sets, quite a number of hand towels, one floral bath towel, and the b/w shower curtain. Nothing in the housewares section at all. I bought the pink zigzag traincase and a b/w zigzag pencil/makeup brush case. I'm not sure if I need those two though. Oh well, they can be great gifts I figured.


 
ah so you got the duvet?!


----------



## nauticalstar

Just wanted to let everyone know I just called to get my shipping charge fixed, and I got through in less than 5 minutes, things were fixed in less than 10, and the service rep could not have been nicer. So if anyone has to call for anything- now might be a good time to do it!


----------



## roussel

Miss Kris said:


> ah so you got the duvet?!


 
Yup  Now I need to find the matching throw


----------



## roussel

hotstar16 said:


> I wear a 7.5 in Revas and took a 7.5 in the Missoni flats.
> I find that, while a 7.5 in the Revas are a bit on the smaller size, 8's would be too large on me. And while a 7.5 in the Missoni flats run on the larger size, a 7 would be too small on me. I guess what I'm saying is, yes, I find the Missoni flats to run large compared to TB flats, but not enough to make me size down.
> This could just be my experience however..
> 
> And the Missoni rainboots are a whole other story... my mom bought them for me in a 7 and I was swimming in them. Though, since they dont come in half sizes, I guess I could get away with wearing thick socks underneath. Still, they overwhelmed my smaller frame and just looked ridiculous on me.


 
This is true for me too. I got 7.5 in the flats and I also wear a US 7.5.  They are just a tiny bit big but not so that I can size down.


----------



## CindyKay

just wanted everyone to know that the order I placed on the 19th for the chevron multi colored cube has shipped out today, yay!! This brings me faith in Target that they will ship my other items I placed on the same day (girls' dresses, iphone case, and duvet sets) soon...


----------



## crewgal

I want a throw soooo bad. I called my mom telling her about how high in demand they were and how much I wanted one and she told me "learn to crochet"  mehhhh


----------



## jennylovexo

Miss Kris said:


> My Tory Burch flats KILL my feet  I ordered a size up, and they feel tight, yet fall off of my feet. It's that elastic that throws everything off. IDK why I haven't sold them yet since they seriously kill my feet.


 
Same over here.  I don't wear mine either...OUCH.... but I do wear the sandals and flip flops.  



hotstar16 said:


> I wear a 7.5 in Revas and took a 7.5 in the Missoni flats.
> I find that, while a 7.5 in the Revas are a bit on the smaller size, 8's would be too large on me. And while a 7.5 in the Missoni flats run on the larger size, a 7 would be too small on me. I guess what I'm saying is, yes, I find the Missoni flats to run large compared to TB flats, but not enough to make me size down.
> This could just be my experience however..


 
I totally understand what you're saying!!!!  


*roussel*  You are going to LOVE  that duvet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Comtesse

NCC1701D said:


> Well, I got the order I placed on the 13th (what was left of it after I cancelled a lot of the items) and I have to say it's restored some of my faith in this collection! I got the zigzag cardigan with blue trim and it's really beautiful, I got a medium and the fit seems a little bit snug, but I'm in the process of losing weight so I think it'll be perfect when I get there. *I also got the space-dye twinset which is seriously gorgeous. It feels very soft on the skin and drapes beautifully and the color gradation is beautiful. I got a medium in both pieces. The shell is a few inches shorter than the cardigan and also fits closer to the body, which is perfect. Both fit TTS IMO.*
> 
> The one-piece swimsuit is really nice, I had a hunch it might be printed but am happy to say that it is knit over a black liner (I got the black/white one and there are also some very small dark brown stripes--it's super cool). I don't know if I'll keep it, but if anyone was interested, be on the lookout for this. The cups are lightly molded/padded and the straps are substantial.


 
I just got the twinset too.  I own a space dyed (at least I assume that is what it is since that is what they are calling this) twinset in both the regular (orange label) Missoni and in the M Missoni.  And I have to say I am impressed with the Target one.   While it is not quite as nice as either of my others, I still think it's beautiful.  It is very nice quality, imo, for the price.  And I think it looks like a piece from one of their more expensive lines.  You do have to be careful not to snag it since it is such a fine knit.  (I think someone was worried about that earlier with some of the finer knits in this collection).  But you have to do that with many much more expensive things too (some of the jerseys that Pucci and others use snag very easily too and they cost a small fortune).  I also thought it ran TTS.

Now, I am so sorry I didn't order the swimsuit.  It sounds lovely.

I also got the b/w zig zag towels (only two, wish I had more) and the throw.  And I also like them very much.  I feel very relieved to have gotten any of my items.  I ordered more, but like everyone else, I am waiting....


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> I just got the twinset too. I own a space dyed (at least I assume that is what it is since that is what they are calling this) twinset in both the regular (orange label) Missoni and in the M Missoni. And I have to say I am impressed with the Target one. While it is not quite as nice as either of my others, I still think it's beautiful. It is very nice quality, imo, for the price. And I think it looks like a piece from one of their more expensive lines. You do have to be careful not to snag it since it is such a fine knit. (I think someone was worried about that earlier with some of the finer knits in this collection). But you have to do that with many much more expensive things too (some of the jerseys that Pucci and others use snag very easily too and they cost a small fortune). I also thought it ran TTS.
> 
> Now, I am so sorry I didn't order the swimsuit. It sounds lovely.
> 
> I also got the b/w zig zag towels (only two, wish I had more) and the throw. And I also like them very much. I feel very relieved to have gotten any of my items. I ordered more, but like everyone else, I am waiting....


 
I want the swim suit so badly!  I think the pattern would look great with a tan!


----------



## La Comtesse

crewgal said:


> I want a throw soooo bad. I called my mom telling her about how high in demand they were and how much I wanted one and she told me "learn to crochet"  mehhhh


 
I had mapped out my plann of online shopping attack weeks before this launch-lol.  And the throw was on the top of my list too.  The funny thing is I stayed up all night to order the second it went live.  And I ordered a second throw for a male family member, among other things for him that match.  He of course, had never heard of Missoni (despite his family members wearing it).  When he saw the throw, he was sort of...meh.

And I was immediately, like...

giving him a lecture on how many people want one, what I went through to get it for him and how he should be grateful--lol.

Anyway, I hope you find a throw.


----------



## Bec229

crewgal said:


> I want a throw soooo bad. I called my mom telling her about how high in demand they were and how much I wanted one and she told me "learn to crochet"  mehhhh


 
Haha so funny!  My mom told me that all of the Target for Missoni stuff was ugly but after listening to me talk about it she has slowly been infected with the fever!  She ventured out at 8 am for the past two mornings looking for stuff for "me" - this morning she found herself a jacket, a sweater and heels


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> I want the swim suit so badly!  I think the pattern would look great with a tan!


   I think you will own one of everything in the collection by the time this is over!


----------



## crewgal

La Comtesse said:


> I had mapped out my plann of online shopping attack weeks before this launch-lol.  And the throw was on the top of my list too.  The funny thing is I stayed up all night to order the second it went live.  And I ordered a second throw for a male family member, among other things for him that match.  He of course, had never heard of Missoni (despite his family members wearing it).  When he saw the throw, he was sort of...meh.
> 
> And I was immediately, like...
> 
> giving him a lecture on how many people want one, what I went through to get it for him and how he should be grateful--lol.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you find a throw.



AHHH what a good friend you are! Thanks!



Bec229 said:


> Haha so funny!  My mom told me that all of the Target for Missoni stuff was ugly but after listening to me talk about it she has slowly been infected with the fever!  She ventured out at 8 am for the past two mornings looking for stuff for "me" - this morning she found herself a jacket, a sweater and heels



Hahaha that's how I am! At first I was like blech but now I must have EVERYTHING! Ahhh the fever spreads.


----------



## NCC1701D

Miss Kris said:


> I want the swim suit so badly!  I think the pattern would look great with a tan!



I bet it would... I never tan!


----------



## daly15

Miss Kris said:


> Are the flats TTS?  The kids flats run very small



I got mine today  from ebay and should have order them at least half a size down. I wear a size 10US in Revas and Bloch flats and the Missoni flats in size 10 are too big IMO.


----------



## La Comtesse

crewgal said:


> Hahaha that's how I am! At first I was like blech but now I must have EVERYTHING! Ahhh the fever spreads.


 

It sounds like this is Missoni hypnosis.  It's becoming ridiculous.  I have been a big fan of Missoni for a very long time.  But it's strange how many people are coming around to this collection lately...Did those "marketing geniuses" include hypnosis in the commercials?


----------



## crewgal

La Comtesse said:


> It sounds like this is Missoni hypnosis.  It's becoming ridiculous.  I have been a big fan of Missoni for a very long time.  But it's strange how many people are coming around to this collection lately...Did those "marketing geniuses" include hypnosis in the commercials?



They must have.. I'd never been a fan until now. Must. Have. Everything.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^


----------



## NCC1701D

La Comtesse said:


> It sounds like this is Missoni hypnosis.  It's becoming ridiculous.  I have been a big fan of Missoni for a very long time.  But it's strange how many people are coming around to this collection lately...Did those "marketing geniuses" include hypnosis in the commercials?



I've been a fan too, but don't own any because I could never justify the price. I think that's what's bringing people around--Missoni sweaters in an iconic, recognizably chic print for $50.


----------



## scorpio69

so mad at target.com right now so i placd a couple orders for some missoni items from target.com and used paypal for payment, . i returned some items and got a gift card for the refund, i called target and was told that that was their policy that they dont refund money on paypal orders just gift cards? if i paid them with money should i get it back? iam on the phone with paypal and the cs is reluctant to do anyting saying"target is one of our biggest partners blah blah"
has anyone had this experience?
i want my money back!


----------



## NCC1701D

Wow! They should definitely disclose on the payment screen that it's store credit for Paypal purchases. I placed one of my orders using Paypal also and will be returning it.


----------



## La Comtesse

NCC1701D said:


> I've been a fan too, but don't own any because I could never justify the price. I think that's what's bringing people around--Missoni sweaters in an iconic, recognizably chic print for $50.


 
I never pay full retail for anything....well, very, very rarely anymore.  And the only reason I own the Missoni that I do is because I've loved it so much for so long.  I only mentioned that I do own regular Missoni, for those who sometimes (like at the beginning of this thread) post about it devaluing the brand (to have a less expensive collection), etc.  I always think that's ridiculous.  (If you want everyone to know how much you paid for something, I guess you could just blow up a photocopy of your receipt and hang that around your neck).   Also, these collections are never exactly like the higher-priced ones, and I don't think anyone reasonably expects that.  But both I and a family member thought the twinset was really gorgeous--even sitting next to "regular" Missoni. 

I'm proud to wear either since I love Missoni.  You can't expect the one for 39.99 to be exactly like the one for $2000 (unless they're REALLY overcharging for the $2000 one).  And if anyone loves their Missoni for Target, you can always be on the lookout for Missoni on sale later.   After you've exhausted everything there is to buy in this collection-lol.

I am not surprised that Missoni lovers bought this collection, I guess what I am a bit surprised by is the number of people posting that they never liked Missoni before, and even thought this collection was ugly at first.  But now they want it all.


----------



## roussel

NCC1701D said:


> I've been a fan too, but don't own any because I could never justify the price. I think that's what's bringing people around--Missoni sweaters in an iconic, recognizably chic print for $50.


 
I agree.  I'm a big fan of Missoni too and I do own real Missoni but for the most part I also can't justify the price.  For the amount I just spent at Target I think I can only own a couple Missoni pieces vs 50 items from Target.  I still love Target, I think overall they did a good job with this collection.  Plus Target didn't dissapoint IMO, the quality is not too far from the real thing.  At first I was hesitant too and I said I had to see IRL.  When I did, I fell in love with almost everything.  I've gone Missoni for Target crazy just sayin'.


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> I think you will own one of everything in the collection by the time this is over!


 
I can't let it get that bad!  But... maybe like 80%


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> It sounds like this is Missoni hypnosis.  It's becoming ridiculous. I have been a big fan of Missoni for a very long time. But it's strange how many people are coming around to this collection lately...*Did those "marketing geniuses" include hypnosis in the commercials?*


 
yes.  it's called zig zag color hypnosis.


----------



## katlun

now I hate Target

got an email and my "new" ship date is 10/25

really Target and will the next email let me know it's coming sometime in 2013


----------



## Miss Kris

crewgal said:


> They must have.. I'd never been a fan until now. Must. Have. Everything.


 
me too.  and I was doing so well with saving money...


----------



## Miss Kris

scorpio69 said:


> so mad at target.com right now so i placd a couple orders for some missoni items from target.com and used paypal for payment, . i returned some items and got a gift card for the refund, i called target and was told that that was their policy that they dont refund money on paypal orders just gift cards? if i paid them with money should i get it back? iam on the phone with paypal and the cs is reluctant to do anyting saying"target is one of our biggest partners blah blah"
> has anyone had this experience?
> i want my money back!


 
oh heck no - Paypal is just a safe credit card transaction - it should be refunded through paypal and then paypal refunds your credit/debit card.  I paid through Paypal too and I will have a cow if they try to give me a gift card rather than a refund


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> I never pay full retail for anything....well, very, very rarely anymore. And the only reason I own the Missoni that I do is because I've loved it so much for so long. I only mentioned that I do own regular Missoni, for those who sometimes (like at the beginning of this thread) post about it devaluing the brand (to have a less expensive collection), etc. I always think that's ridiculous. (If you want everyone to know how much you paid for something, I guess you could just blow up a photocopy of your receipt and hang that around your neck). Also, these collections are never exactly like the higher-priced ones, and I don't think anyone reasonably expects that. But both I and a family member thought the twinset was really gorgeous--even sitting next to "regular" Missoni.
> 
> I'm proud to wear either since I love Missoni. You can't expect the one for 39.99 to be exactly like the one for $2000 (unless they're REALLY overcharging for the $2000 one). And if anyone loves their Missoni for Target, you can always be on the lookout for Missoni on sale later.  After you've exhausted everything there is to buy in this collection-lol.
> 
> I am not surprised that Missoni lovers bought this collection, I guess what I am a bit surprised by is the number of people posting that they never liked Missoni before, and even thought this collection was ugly at first. But now they want it all.


 
People always will claim a devalue of the brand.  People even say it about Louis Vuitton Speedys since they are "cheap" in comparison to the other pieces.  It's stupid IMO.  If people are buying just for status and not for quality, then they are wasting their money.  Hate to tell them, but the $2000 bag was probably made for $150.    Of course Missoni mass produced so the quality won't be the same, but they are also not marking the price up ten times for their name in this collection.  They could have easily charged $100 per throw, etc., to make a larger profit, but that was not the aim of this campaign.


----------



## La Comtesse

roussel said:


> *For the amount I just spent at Target I think I can only own a couple Missoni pieces vs 50 items from Target*.  ...At first I was hesitant too and I said I had to see IRL.  When I did, I fell in love with almost everything.  *I've gone Missoni for Target crazy just sayin'*.


 
I know! I wish I could have redone a whole bedroom and bathroom in it.  That would have cost thousands in regular Missoni!

At the beginning of this thread someone asked if this collection would cheapen/devalue the brand.  My response was--no, I don't think so.  I think people who love (and buy) Missoni will spend thousands on the Missoni for Target collection...and then go out and buy more Missoni.  And it looks like that is what is going to happen. 

Actually, I'm more afraid of my Target bill if everything ships than I would have been to buy a regular sweater full price in the store. 


Miss Kris said:


> I can't let it get that bad!  But... maybe like 80%


 
I feel your pain.  I now wish I had ordered almost everything. 

I'm trying to be good.


----------



## dbeth

scorpio69 said:


> so mad at target.com right now so i placd a couple orders for some missoni items from target.com and used paypal for payment, . i returned some items and got a gift card for the refund, i called target and was told that that was their policy that they dont refund money on paypal orders just gift cards? if i paid them with money should i get it back? iam on the phone with paypal and the cs is reluctant to do anyting saying"target is one of our biggest partners blah blah"
> has anyone had this experience?
> i want my money back!





Miss Kris said:


> oh heck no - Paypal is just a safe credit card transaction - it should be refunded through paypal and then paypal refunds your credit/debit card.  I paid through Paypal too and I will have a cow if they try to give me a gift card rather than a refund




Wow. I also used Paypal----for 4 orders! I ordered two sizes for my oldest daughter since I didn't know if it was TTS.  So I'll be definitly returning some things. I will fight it if I can, I won't let down. I'll let you guys know soon-----the zigzag sweater in size 7/8 is coming soon, I got confirmation. My guess is that it's going to be to big since she is a size 6. I'll report back here about what happens!


----------



## dbeth

katlun said:


> now I hate Target
> 
> got an email and my "new" ship date is 10/25
> 
> really Target and will the next email let me know it's coming sometime in 2013




I also just got an email about my 'new' delivery ship date. It's the zigzag light blue/browns button down cardigan for women. I ordered on 9/17 and they say in the email the new ship date is going to be 10/21.  It also said I have the option to cancel, but I'm not going to because I really want it!


----------



## scorpio69

i know, i just cancelled one of the last orders that had a delay, i really wanted it but am so mad at target right now. 3 orders were made through paypal and they are not giving money back for a refund, the paypal cs said that this is target policy and paypal cannot fight it. she has opened a dispute but told me not to get hopes up because she has done it before.
they should at least have a disclaimer about this ridiculous policy.


----------



## La Comtesse

katlun said:


> now I hate Target
> 
> got an email and my "new" ship date is 10/25
> 
> really Target and will the next email let me know it's coming sometime in 2013


 
I don't know what it is you are waiting on....or if it is really backordered.  But for the past two days the online accounts have been wonky again.  In any case, I hope whatever you are waiting on eventually arrives. 

I think we may need a Missoni for Target support group on tpf after all some people have gone through with this line.

And that is so strange with pay pal....I really feel for you all.  The Target thing has been a mess....now if you have to deal with pay pal too (faint).


----------



## misspurse

OrangeCounty said:


> Has anyone experienced people mistaking your non Target Missoni for the Target line? A coworker asked me today if my silk scarf that I got from Saks years ago was from Target.



see, that is *not* cool! the same thing happened to me when target started carrying all the paul frank stuff. loved the prices, though the quality was actually different. however, to people's eyes, no one could tell. my daughter would be in her retail PF hoodie and people would side-arm me, "got that from target, right?" 

um, no! 

then i stopped buying the nicer stuff, since everyone assumes it's from target anyway. i don't own any retail missoni. their price point is the equivalent of a nice bag for me. and i'd rather have an LV.


----------



## LeeMiller

jennylovexo said:


> I wanted to tell everyone I just washed and dryed my Duvet cover and it came out PERFECT!! I have the mini chevron zig zag pattern in a king size and it's soooooooo soft and sooooo pretty!!! It's 100% cotton which I love. It's definitely one of my favorite purchases.
> 
> I passed it up on launch day and then found ONE a few days later and thought I'd be stupid to pass it up twice and I'm sooooo glad I got it!! You ladies won't be disappointed with this one. The quality is excellent!


 
Thanks!  Can I ask some follow-up questions?  Does it come out wrinkled?  Is the cotton regular or a satiny finish?  I sort of go nuts with wrinkles --- with most things.  

I have a black tufted headboard so I'm not so sure either would go with my bedding anyways and DH HATES duvet sets, but he'll deal.  

Or I could aim for a comforter set....hmmmm.....


----------



## LeeMiller

Miss Kris said:


> yes. it's called zig zag color hypnosis.


 



I've got this ---what is the cure??


----------



## Sophia1025

Has anyone washed any of their knit items like the light blue zig-zag sweater or dress?  I am afraid of it shrinking and then the lining in the dress being too long for the dress.


----------



## dbeth

Just got another email in regards to a 'new' delivery date for one item in a different order this time. Order placed 9/19 and 'new' ship date is 10/4.


----------



## outtacontrol

This thread, and the modelling thread will be the death of me!!

I NEED to be talked down.

I had no idea about this, until I cruised into the wardrobe forum and saw that missoni was collaborating with Target.

I live in Canada.. we don't even HAVE a target... needless to say, I have been sucked in bad - and by that I mean - on evilbay. *shaking head*

So far, I've got:

the multi-media sweater
the small chevron duvet set
the passione throw


----------



## dbeth

scorpio69 said:


> i know, i just cancelled one of the last orders that had a delay, i really wanted it but am so mad at target right now. 3 orders were made through paypal and they are not giving money back for a refund, the paypal cs said that this is target policy and paypal cannot fight it. she has opened a dispute but told me not to get hopes up because she has done it before.
> they should at least have a disclaimer about this ridiculous policy.


 
How can they go by this policy if there is no disclaimer??  I bet there is a way around it.

I think I am going to return the girls sweater as soon as I get it to see what happens & I'll ask about the disclaimer. I'll try my hardest and talk to upper management and if that doesn't go through---then I'll be canceling a few orders since the 'new' ship dates indicate you can in the email.


----------



## pellarin22

Kansashalo said:


> I agree - this was a good marketing strategy ONLY in the sense that they sold out all of their inventory. Marketing did their job which was to create interest and get customers in the door. After that, the ball was dropped in terms of inventory forecasting, online server capacity, call volumes, etc. The bad goodwill (ex. canceling customer orders to "replenish" your website, putting purchase limits on online orders at the last minute, etc.) and terrible customer service is going to impact them.
> 
> Not to mention the shift in point of sale from Target to eBay. Even though that is not Target's fault, that isn't the perception which goes a long way with consumers. If consumers feel like Target should have done more to prevent that, Target needs to address that feeling with its customers, even if it's not a fair assesment.


 
You are absolutely right! At first I thought well they must have known or at least predicted that this collaboration was going to be much anticipated but they totally dropped the ball on this fiasco! They did market it well but like you said, they couldn't handle the rest of the demands for the product. And these horror stories from their website orders puts me off ordering anything from them.


----------



## floridagal23

I got most of my stuff today (still waiting for the beige cardi and brown tights). 

Notes: the tote is eh (my mom wanted it as a beach bag) and the umbrellas will work for what I need them for. However, the espresso set is REALLY cute.

Also, I wore my black cardi to work today with a black theory skirt and it looks really nice. I'm pretty impressed with the quality of this item.

Edited to add that I have no hopes of the throw ever shipping.


----------



## La Comtesse

misspurse said:


> see, that is *not* cool! the same thing happened to me when target started carrying all the paul frank stuff. loved the prices, though the quality was actually different. however, to people's eyes, no one could tell. my daughter would be in her retail PF hoodie and people would side-arm me, "got that from target, right?"
> 
> um, no!
> 
> then i stopped buying the nicer stuff, since everyone assumes it's from target anyway. i don't own any retail missoni. their price point is the equivalent of a nice bag for me. and i'd rather have an LV.


 
I wore a M Missoni dress to dinner at a nice restaurant with DH on Monday night (special occasion)-- I have Missoni hypnosis so I picked that dress.  When I was ready, he said, "is that Missoni from Target?"  I laughed, and said no, I hadn't received anything from Target yet.  (My DH knows only what I tell him about fashion ).

When I arrived at the restaurant, the hostess seemed to be eyeing my dress and I wondered if she thought the same.  It made me laugh again.  I don't really care what other people think.  And if you really know the regular brand and the Target brand, you will know what was in each collection.  And if you don't, it really doesn't bother me.  But I did wonder if the hostess (young girl around twenty) would have even looked at my dress (which had a few zig-zags and a little metallic--but doesn't really look similar to any of the Target collection) before this collection and the Missoni madness it has caused.  I doubt many people would have recognized it as Missoni before...maybe now more people will recognize it.  And if they think it's from Target, that's fine with me too.


----------



## La Comtesse

LeeMiller said:


> I've got this ---what is the cure??


 
Only "cure" is to buy as much Missoni as you possibly can--Target or other. 



outtacontrol said:


> This thread, and the modelling thread will be the death of me!!
> 
> *I NEED to be talked down*.
> 
> I had no idea about this, until I cruised into the wardrobe forum and saw that missoni was collaborating with Target.
> 
> I live in Canada.. we don't even HAVE a target... needless to say, I have been sucked in bad - and by that I mean - on evilbay. *shaking head*
> 
> So far, I've got:
> 
> the multi-media sweater
> the small chevron duvet set
> the passione throw


 
We need a Missoni for Target support group thread with a 12-step program.  Hang in there until we have one.


----------



## Suzzeee

I still haven't received any of my orders from Target - also they are doing multiple shipments per order - I got free shipping on all my orders - this is seriously costing them tons of extra $$ in shipping costs - seems very inefficient not to mention horrible CS!  So far, I have received nothing from Target.com -- supposedly the b/w cosmetic bag is coming - also the blue maxi, b w/ w trim cardi, and the v-neck tank shipped after the makeup bag - I ordered them all in one order on the first morning.  I got a delay notice on my votives, the black maxi skirt and I think something else.  I have the purple gloves and beanie shipping...get this ... separately even though I ordered them together.

On a positive note, I did get the b/w infinity scarf that I bought off Ebay for a little above retail and I love it!  It's very nice and substantial and I love that it's not wool so I can wear it!  I adore Missoni scarves (regular lines) but I have the hardest time finding ones I like that don't have wool in them (allergic - even the smallest bit makes me itch)!


----------



## Miss Kris

Those looking for a throw.. Keep an eye on this.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Missoni...pt=US_Throws&hash=item4cfa29f4df#ht_500wt_922

(not affiliated with auction)


----------



## Miss Kris

LeeMiller said:


> Thanks!  Can I ask some follow-up questions?  Does it come out wrinkled?  Is the cotton regular or a satiny finish?  I sort of go nuts with wrinkles --- with most things.
> 
> I have a black tufted headboard so I'm not so sure either would go with my bedding anyways and DH HATES duvet sets, but he'll deal.
> 
> Or I could aim for a comforter set....hmmmm.....



I would go for the comforter. . It's not satiny, it's just regular cotton


----------



## roussel

I like that 'cure' idea La Comtesse, LOL.  I swear by that one too.  I can't even say I am done with this because I am still hoping for the famiglia throw and the espresso set, yeah call me crazy.
It gets expensive because now that I got the duvet set I need to buy new curtains since the ones I currently have don't match.


----------



## Miss Kris

dbeth said:


> How can they go by this policy if there is no disclaimer??  I bet there is a way around it.
> 
> I think I am going to return the girls sweater as soon as I get it to see what happens & I'll ask about the disclaimer. I'll try my hardest and talk to upper management and if that doesn't go through---then I'll be canceling a few orders since the 'new' ship dates indicate you can in the email.



I can't see Paypal allowing this TBH.  It circumvents them and they hate that


----------



## La Comtesse

^^The two items I've received from my order (my throw and towels went to a relative) each came in a separate package and both were from larger orders.  Almost nothing from my orders have shipped from Sept. 13th, Suzzeee. 

It just seems to be how things are going.  I still don't understand why things from older orders are shipping after newer orders though.  Maybe place in the warehouse?  Or waiting on supply shipments?  Anyway, it's good you have some things coming to you.


----------



## LeeMiller

So thanks to a TPF angel (in case she doesn't want me to reveal her) I got the kid's blanket today!  It is just super cute, love the metallic thread on some of the yarn.  I will say though that it seems way to small for adults IMO - so I don't get the Ebay sellers trying to pretend that it is a throw.  Anyways, very soft.  I'm going to baby it and handwash it.

As far as the regular Missoni - I think I only have regular Missoni flats right now in my closet.  I've had people ask if my Gucci is Coach and admire my "PRAY-duh" (Prada) whatever in the end mixing high and low is cool and chic and people are just probably trying to show that they are in the "know."  Going the other way I've had people wonder if an H&M bag was Chanel!


----------



## m30w

for my wide feet the women's flats & pumps fit pretty TT(my)S (i wear 6-7 depending on shoe style/W/L) so 6.5 fit best. 6=too tight (especially for the pumps) but 7=loose (needs socks?) but girls' flats: 4=too tight but 5=just right. for my wide feet, i guesstimate kids' sizes as +1.5 to equal adult sizes? maybe max +2? so maybe kids' 5 =either womens' 6.5 or possibly 7 since the girls' flats had elastic at the back which may help them stay on/not to be too big? but womens' didn't have elastic? 

Of 2 ea colore canvas bag & clutches left wed. 9/14 a.m., i got 1 ea.: the canvas colore tote is quite large but doable/carry-able for reg use & @least has a magnetic closure. seems a little larger/taller than the passione tote? _(but even if passione's a better sz, overall colore (more neutral?) palette suits me more, so i'd still choose it for myself.)_ debating whether to keep since it's just a basic canvas tote & initially thought it's too big for reg. use for my height _(tho maybe not my girth LOL)_ & 1 of the cellphone pockets is too small for my iphone, though the other one can fit it width-wise, it doesn't envelope it fully height-wise. Sun my closest local target got @least 2 ea of passione & colore totes in (+colore/cotton-ish zigzag chemises) but didn't think to check those to compare patterns _(my totes white zigzag point tips peek a bit out from the outer pocket looking like areas that missed getting colored? )_ &/or if the inside cellphone pockets were sized better... also didn't think to compare clutches for pattern/color/workmanship _(was rushing b4 going to work)_ & unfortunately there's a tiny snag of light blue yarn on the 1st 1 bought but luckily @another area target Sat for the 6.5 pumps there happened to be a colore clutch w/o snags, so got that & will return the 1st snagged 1. don't really use clutches nor wristlets by themselves anymore, but figured could use them inside other bags? also on Sat @another area target w/"death" signs, i got a colore pvc travel tote but the plastic used to make it contains lead, feel guilty to bring to places kids could be exposed  besides the knit (which i find cute, except for snag potential), the materials aren't good, e.g. pleather parts -the travel totes handles r smooth plasticky/vinyl-y tubes, the canvas tote might have some sort of grain texture mimicking leather? kinda wish the canvas tote was made of knit material but w/some kind of protective (matte, non-shiny) coating instead of painted on huge zigzags & wish zigzags were finer/thinner/more delicate? Cant expect much from target &the price _(tho $34.99s > or max i'd pay for a canvas tote w/vinyl handles, unsure bout $49.99 travel tote but like convertible crossbody strap option & gold metal (albeit faux?) parts_)

also a spacedye shell/vest ordered on 9/14 p.m. +a colore umbrella ordered 9/14 a.m r out for delivery today (2 diff. track#s) didn't get delay notices til today, some i'm able to approve, some i get some kinda error saying not authorized to view this order? guess i'll try approving everything to ensure my totals exceed $50 b/c don't wanna be charged shipping. figure items can be returned in-store (hopefully ending up w/someone not buying specifically w/intent to resell) also some orders got the additional target card 5% discount & some didn't? but all orders got the -$5 off $50 online click-to-use coupons they have @sites like retailmenot (_couldnt figure out how to use w/mobile site?)_
 
got 1 repackaged black zigzag M/T tights for ~$11.xx, saving $4.xx _(i'm only ~5" going to try anyway tho would've preferred spacedye tights, but thought theyd further chunkify my daikon stubs & didnt want to pay $16 if i may not wear much & snag/rip ;p) _

beyond usual wknd leftovers: 2 b&w puzzle tray sets, 1 girl's passione beanie, 1 green corduroy coat, 1 colore soy candle_; _yest/today: 2 martini shakers, 1 passione glass frame_; _1 blue/green chevron bath towel, 1 ea colore & b&w (lead-laced  ) carryons; 1 b&w travel tote (yest, gone today)

Thanks!! to those who posted so much info, like Miss Kris for taking the time to post all those links to what was left available online! OMG, sorry super lengthy :-o HTH?


----------



## La Comtesse

roussel said:


> I like that 'cure' idea La Comtesse, LOL.  I swear by that one too.  I can't even say I am done with this because I am still hoping for the famiglia throw and the espresso set, yeah call me crazy.
> *It gets expensive because now that I got the duvet set I need to buy new curtains since the ones I currently have don't match*.


 
See, maybe we should all have stayed away from this collection and purchased just one expensive Missoni piece during the summer sale.  It would have saved us money.

I think I want a duvet set for my guest bedroom.  I don't know how I will ever get one though.  Then if I get it, I will need more complimentary items from this collection.

I think I may need help too.....someone talk me down...

I ordered what I thought was the duvet for a male relative that was less than thrilled with his throw.  It turns out it was the comforter.  We haven't received it yet, but when/if we do, I am afraid I will be sorry for not ordering one for myself.  The "male relative" in the family doesn't like duvets either--I think like Lee Miller's DH?  I wonder why they don't like them.  I prefer them.

BTW-the male relative that didn't like the throw at first, is now questioning why we didn't also order him the rug/carpet!  I guess he came around to the throw.   Or he's been hypnotized too.


----------



## sammix3

La Comtesse said:


> I wore a M Missoni dress to dinner at a nice restaurant with DH on Monday night (special occasion)-- I have Missoni hypnosis so I picked that dress.  When I was ready, he said, "is that Missoni from Target?"  I laughed, and said no, I hadn't received anything from Target yet.  (My DH knows only what I tell him about fashion ).
> 
> When I arrived at the restaurant, the hostess seemed to be eyeing my dress and I wondered if she thought the same.  It made me laugh again.  I don't really care what other people think.  And if you really know the regular brand and the Target brand, you will know what was in each collection.  And if you don't, it really doesn't bother me.  But I did wonder if the hostess (young girl around twenty) would have even looked at my dress (which had a few zig-zags and a little metallic--but doesn't really look similar to any of the Target collection) before this collection and the Missoni madness it has caused.  I doubt many people would have recognized it as Missoni before...maybe now more people will recognize it.  And if they think it's from Target, that's fine with me too.



Oh well who cares... Look at it this way.. I would claim I'm wearing Missoni for Target in front of certain people so they won't pass any judgements about how much I spend on clothes. People who know will know 

But I'm sure you looked fabulous!!


----------



## Sunshine Suz

I went to a different SuperTarget today to look for some more of a certain style of plates (non-Missoni) and saw a few housewares pieces (ceramic and melamine), a few small crates in the floral design there as well as some lingerie, tights, a few pairs of boots etc. Not sure if they are returns or just what was left.

Then I went to the Super Target I went to on Tuesday the 13th to look for the plates and saw items that were not there previously. Same with the Target I went to yesterday (where I had bought the plates that I now need to return because I cannot find enough matches - ugh!) 

So, bottom line, keep checking to your local stores. You never what will be returned or what may be found elsewhere in the store and consolidated.


----------



## CCfor C

NCC1701D said:


> This is the one I used:
> 
> http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2011/08/16/missoni-for-target-full-lookbook/




I am so amazed at all the stuff Target once had but is wiped out. I would have loved to have gotten some mugs or office stuff...IMO, they should always be ready for "worst-case scenario"...i.e....getting hit hard; and make sure they are more than ready for what may occur. It's the way to treat their loyal customers...since I don't shop at Wal-mart, Target is my go-to store.


----------



## kiki119

I went to my local target today... saw 2 set of Missoni duvets far away... I thought to myself... "SCORE!"... as I got closer.... I saw the price tags... 


marked down to $50.XX !  off to my shopping cart they went...


----------



## La Comtesse

sammix3 said:


> Oh well who cares... Look at it this way.. I would claim I'm wearing Missoni for Target in front of certain people so they won't pass any judgements about how much I spend on clothes. People who know will know
> 
> But I'm sure you looked fabulous!!


 
Thanks, sammi.  I'm sure many people look better in their Missoni for Target--lol.  I think even people that only buy orange label Missoni and have never seen the Target collection may think some of this is regular Missoni.  It really is a nice collection.  I like it when a high-end designer does a more affordable line so that everyone that wants something from the designer can buy something.  That's what I don't like about the ebay resellers/hoarders.  It probably spoils it for some people by driving the price too high.


----------



## koshi13

kiki119 said:


> I went to my local target today... saw 2 set of Missoni duvets far away... I thought to myself... "SCORE!"... as I got closer.... I saw the price tags...
> 
> 
> marked down to $50.XX !  off to my shopping cart they went...



They are marked down already??


----------



## jennylovexo

LeeMiller said:


> Thanks! Can I ask some follow-up questions? Does it come out wrinkled? Is the cotton regular or a satiny finish? I sort of go nuts with wrinkles --- with most things.
> 
> I have a black tufted headboard so I'm not so sure either would go with my bedding anyways and DH HATES duvet sets, but he'll deal.
> 
> Or I could aim for a comforter set....hmmmm.....


 
Hii, Yes, absolutely!!!   I dried it on a low heat and took it out of the dryer immediately and it did initally have a few wrinkles but not crazy wrinkles all over and they have all disappeared now.  It's definitely not a wrinkly type of cotton.  The cotton has a very very slight satiny finish.   I have super expensive duvets and this one is right up there with the quailty of those other ones IMO. 

I just realized it doesn't go with our bed either.  We have a light gray tufted headboard with nailhead trim and it's a hollywood glam style so the duvet doesn't work with it.  We are going to put it in our guest room where we have a brown leather headboard.  It will go much better with that! 

Are there any patterns that have black in them?  That's what you would need for your headboard.


----------



## kiki119

koshi13 said:


> They are marked down already??



I don't know  they are still priced 99.99 online..

they are online returns.. just in plastic zip bag... not in any of those fancy missoni packaging...  maybe that's why it is marked down??? I don't need fancy packaging... so the plastic bag didn't bother me... and the set is still very neatly folded and I am sure it has not been used/opened

I got the creeping floral duvet cover set today and they are packaged in the same way.... maybe the online exclusives only have these plastic bags???


----------



## PrettyCamellia

Stopped by Target again today 'just to see' and found a blue black zig zag sweater in xs. 

http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Long-Knit-Cardigan-Blue-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13474444

Ugh of course I automatically put it in my cart. It doesn't help that I have about 10 Targets within reasonable driving distance. Someone please stop me! ush:


----------



## koshi13

kiki119 said:


> I don't know  they are still priced 99.99 online..
> 
> they are online returns.. just in plastic zip bag... not in any of those fancy missoni packaging...  maybe that's why it is marked down??? I don't need fancy packaging... so the plastic bag didn't bother me... and the set is still very neatly folded and I am sure it has not been used/opened
> 
> I got the creeping floral duvet cover set today and they are packaged in the same way.... maybe the online exclusives only have these plastic bags???



I received today the passione duvet set which was an online exclusive and it was packed exactly like your picture in the plastic zip bag, no fancy missoni label or anything.  I had just bought the set you have in your picture from a store, not marked down, but returned it after I got the shipping notification on the passione one.

Wow..score for you!


----------



## kiki119

... Passione is so pretty! that's a great find for you!!!

I need to return something but my online profile is not pulling up!


----------



## Redd

Just scored a throw on ebay. . Must.... Stop.... Missoni!!


----------



## sammix3

koshi13 said:


> I received today the passione duvet set which was an online exclusive and it was packed exactly like your picture in the plastic zip bag, no fancy missoni label or anything.  I had just bought the set you have in your picture from a store, not marked down, but returned it after I got the shipping notification on the passione one.
> 
> Wow..score for you!



Omg you are so lucky!! Please post pics! I want the passione chevron duvet set soooo bad!!


----------



## azureartist

kiki119 said:


> I don't know  they are still priced 99.99 online..
> 
> they are online returns.. just in plastic zip bag... not in any of those fancy missoni packaging...  maybe that's why it is marked down??? I don't need fancy packaging... so the plastic bag didn't bother me... and the set is still very neatly folded and I am sure it has not been used/opened
> 
> I got the creeping floral duvet cover set today and they are packaged in the same way.... maybe the online exclusives only have these plastic bags???



Wow! Great find! Gives me hope... went to 4 Targets today...nada!  So disappointing. I'm hoping that since the listings are expiring (been 1 week since the debut) - maybe just maybe these newbie evilbayers will be returning stock to the store.

The question is which store...:wondering


----------



## Kansashalo

La Comtesse said:


> We need a Missoni for Target support group thread with a 12-step program.  Hang in there until we have one.



There is one on facebook! 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Missoni-For-Target-Group-Therapy-Center/198266343573826?sk=info


----------



## La Comtesse

Kansashalo said:


> There is one on facebook!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Missoni-For-Target-Group-Therapy-Center/198266343573826?sk=info


----------



## koshi13

kiki119 said:


> ... Passione is so pretty! that's a great find for you!!!
> 
> I need to return something but my online profile is not pulling up!



the site is acting wonky tonight..surprise surprise


----------



## koshi13

sammix3 said:


> Omg you are so lucky!! Please post pics! I want the passione chevron duvet set soooo bad!!



I will take pics after I wash it and put it on the bed.  You look great in all your stuff btw


----------



## cristalena56

novella said:


> Jealous! I really wanted the file folders and the journals/mini journals but they weren't sold online as far as I know and I bet they were wiped out of the stores pretty quickly.



i saw these items on mon at one of the 5 stores i have been too.. i almost bought one and then thought "do i really need this??" lol


----------



## nastasja

Kansashalo said:


> There is one on facebook!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Missoni-For-Target-Group-Therapy-Center/198266343573826?sk=info


----------



## cristalena56

jennylovexo said:


> Flats run big IMO



hmm i tried my size an 8 1/2 and they were a tight fit.. i need the next size up but they didnt have them


----------



## kiki119

azureartist said:


> Wow! Great find! Gives me hope... went to 4 Targets today...nada!  So disappointing. I'm hoping that since the listings are expiring (been 1 week since the debut) - maybe just maybe these newbie evilbayers will be returning stock to the store.
> 
> The question is which store...:wondering



it's funny.. there r 2 Target that are within 20 mins of my work & home... at one of the target I can always find returns... and the other I find NOTHING... 

I feel v. lucky to have found these... and at reduced price


----------



## La Comtesse

CCfor C said:


> I am so amazed at all the stuff Target once had but is wiped out. I would have loved to have gotten some mugs or office stuff...IMO, they should always be ready for "worst-case scenario"...i.e....getting hit hard; and make sure they are more than ready for what may occur. It's the way to treat their loyal customers...since I don't shop at Wal-mart, Target is my go-to store.


 
None of the stationary was online.  And no one I know saw any of it in stores.  The stores near me apparently were wiped out so fast no one has seen any of it.  I waited for months for this collection.  Planned what I wanted to buy (from looking at every available picture of the collection--commercials, ads. media coverage) weeks in advance.  And the whole site crash, etc.  left me with very little to show for my great efforts.  I still haven't seen any pieces of the collection in person--except for a handful that someone either found in store (like one pair of pumps and one pair of tights!) or the very few items from my 4am orders (after staying up all night to be sure I got what was on my list).  A lot of people who really planned way  in advance for this are very dissapointed at not getting things.

I am just amazed at what people who did no planning were able to get versus how much I planned, stayed up all night, etc.  I just wish I had known about everything that was in the collection  before it came up on the site.  I really wanted to order some men's socks.  At 5am they weren't available online.  I guess they came up later, but were sold out by the time I could get back on their constantly crashing site after being up trying to order for almost 48 hours.

One of my relatives, that I placed orders for, shops at Target every single Sunday after church.  She has one of the store cards.  And she went at 9am the day of the launch to several Targets in her area.  She found about five items.  No clothes, no bedding, no bath, no stationary.  I'm shocked at how some stores in different areas still have so much.  I'm aslo surprised at how many people ordered from abroad.  So far, I've seen Australia, the UK, somewhere else in Europe, Canada and Brazil!  So, way more people ordering internationally than I thought.


----------



## New2Coach

My target always clearances online purchases that are returned to the store.


----------



## melvel

Update on my orders (I already cancelled some items I purchased on eBay or elsewhere)

First order (one item only...the ballet flats)
-placed around 3 am of September 13
-got a delay notice on September 14 (moved estimated delivery date to Sept 26-Oct 3)
-got a shipment notice on September 16
-was not able to track the package as the system was wonky
-received package on September 21, around 11 am

Second order (several items, I've cancelled some, now only four items remaining)
-placed order at around 7 am of September 13
-got a delay notice on September 16 (moved estimated delivery date to Sept 26-Oct 3)
-got a shipment notice for one of the remaining items (the space dye cardi)
-based on tracking details, I'll receive the package tomorrow (September 22)

Third order (two items)
-placed order on September 14, 9 am
-got a shipment notice for one item on September 21, 2 pm
-no tracking details yet

So THREE out of SEVEN items I've ordered have shipped (the flats, the space-dye cardi and the collared sweater).  I still have four items remaining.  The socks and blue v-neck cardi can still be cancelled, the floral makeup pouch and the umbrella can no longer be cancelled.  All of them show an estimated delivery date of September 29-October 3.

Oh, and I also received the Yellow Zigzag Multi Silk Scarf which I got from the Facebook trading page, for retail price only plus shipping


----------



## cristalena56

New2Coach said:


> My target always clearances online purchases that are returned to the store.



i saw a comforter where the missoni stuff was and saw a clearance sticker but i couldnt see what it was because there was a lady there with her cart.. i thought it might have been the same comforter i saw at another store on mon...  i was on my way out to catch the bus so i didnt try to sneak in to look to see what it was.. now i think i should have..


----------



## kiki119

New2Coach said:


> My target always clearances online purchases that are returned to the store.



very interesting that target does this 
o well.. benefited me thou! can't complain lol


----------



## Miss Kris

cristalena56 said:


> i saw these items on mon at one of the 5 stores i have been too.. i almost bought one and then thought "do i really need this??" lol



I bought them and love them!  I use the clipboard at work every day and used my mini journals today!  The cool thing about the mini journals is that one is graph paper, one is blank paper, and one is lined paper!  I probably use these the most out of all my Missoni stuff so far!


----------



## melvel

Miss Kris said:


> I bought them and love them!  I use the clipboard at work every day and used my mini journals today!  The cool thing about the mini journals is that one is graph paper, one is blank paper, and one is lined paper!  I probably use these the most out of all my Missoni stuff so far!



I bought a lot of the stationery items in the Liberty line, and I agree, those mini journals are really cute.  The file folders and portfolio are cute too.


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> I bought them and love them!  I use the clipboard at work every day and used my mini journals today!  The cool thing about the mini journals is that one is graph paper, one is blank paper, and one is lined paper!  I probably use these the most out of all my Missoni stuff so far!


 
Those mini-journals were on my must-have list.  But they weren't sold online and I haven't found any in stores.  I still haven't seen almost anything from this collection.  People who bought on ebay have seen sooo much more than I have.


----------



## cristalena56

Miss Kris said:


> I bought them and love them!  I use the clipboard at work every day and used my mini journals today!  The cool thing about the mini journals is that one is graph paper, one is blank paper, and one is lined paper!  I probably use these the most out of all my Missoni stuff so far!



the clip board is exactly what i was looking at lol im like hmmmm... what can i use this for at home?? lol i work at ross so none of this stuff i could use for work lol


----------



## cristalena56

La Comtesse said:


> Those mini-journals were on my must-have list.  But they weren't sold online and I haven't found any in stores.  I still haven't seen almost anything from this collection.  People who bought on ebay have seen sooo much more than I have.



i found you have to look at every single end cap because i had walked through thise store a couple times and happened to look up at an end cap and saw all this missoni stuff in a random place. i posted this pic earlier in the thread when i came across the stationary stuff..


----------



## digby723

Between last night & today:

Woodbridge Target:
-1 make up bag
-picture frames
-framed tile art
-a few kids/womens shoes
-stockings
-socks
-bras & lingerie

Alexandria (on Jefferson Davis Hwy)
-1 serving tray (glass)
-some kids clothes
-some kids/womens shoes
-picture frames
-framed tile art

Springfield
-1 glass bowl 
-limited picture frames


I got another pair of stockings and a glass bowl in Alexandria today, and the train make up case I was looking for in Woodbridge last night (sooooo excited!) I'm on the fence about the glass bowl, but will probably keep it. I'm going to hit a few more Targets tomorrow, if I could find a silk scarf I would be set, but would really love to find a vase now too.


P.S. Can anyone tell me how much the girls scarves were? (Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...&ps=63&clkid=2950469288868558959#ht_803wt_932) And where they were/are located in the store? With the girls stuff? I checked target.com (I think it briefly popped up that they were $15) and it seems like a lot of Targets in the NOVA area have these in limited stock. I'd prefer a silk scarf, but the girls one looks cute too! TIA!


----------



## La Comtesse

cristalena56 said:


> i found you have to look at every single end cap because i had walked through thise store a couple times and happened to look up at an end cap and saw all this missoni stuff in a random place. i posted this pic earlier in the thread when i came across the stationary stuff..


 
Thanks for the tip.   I think we just have way too many ebay resellers in my area, though.  But I won't give up hope.  If I were you, I would drive right back there and buy all of that stuff.  Well, I guess be nice and leave some for others.  But now I definitely want a journal, the mini-journals, that tray, maybe even the duvet/bedding set.  

Thanks for the pics.  I haven't even gotten to see any of it "this closely."


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> Those mini-journals were on my must-have list.  But they weren't sold online and I haven't found any in stores.  I still haven't seen almost anything from this collection.  People who bought on ebay have seen sooo much more than I have.



I just got lucky in store one day..the same day I found the espresso set just sitting there.  It was like they found stuff in the back and put it all out


----------



## Miss Kris

digby723 said:


> Between last night & today:
> 
> Woodbridge Target:
> -1 make up bag
> -picture frames
> -framed tile art
> -a few kids/womens shoes
> -stockings
> -socks
> -bras & lingerie
> 
> Alexandria (on Jefferson Davis Hwy)
> -1 serving tray (glass)
> -some kids clothes
> -some kids/womens shoes
> -picture frames
> -framed tile art
> 
> Springfield
> -1 glass bowl
> -limited picture frames
> 
> 
> I got another pair of stockings and a glass bowl in Alexandria today, and the train make up case I was looking for in Woodbridge last night (sooooo excited!) I'm on the fence about the glass bowl, but will probably keep it. I'm going to hit a few more Targets tomorrow, if I could find a silk scarf I would be set, but would really love to find a vase now too.
> 
> 
> P.S. Can anyone tell me how much the girls scarves were? (Like th is one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...&ps=63&clkid=2950469288868558959#ht_803wt_932) And where they were/are located in the store? With the girls stuff? I checked target.com (I think it briefly popped up that they were $15) and it seems like a lot of Targets in the NOVA area have these in limited stock. I'd prefer a silk scarf, but the girls one looks cute too! TIA!



  Just a warning on the glass platter bowl... They seem to crack really easily.  I was SO careful with mine when I carried it home and when I looked closely at it, it has a big crack swirling around the center.  Maybe I bought it that way but I am def returning it.


----------



## ESQ.

do you girls know if you can return items bought online in store?


----------



## Miss Kris

ESQ. said:


> do you girls know if you can return items bought online in store?



Yes, you can


----------



## PrettyCamellia

digby723 said:


> P.S. Can anyone tell me how much the girls scarves were? (Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...&ps=63&clkid=2950469288868558959#ht_803wt_932) And where they were/are located in the store? With the girls stuff? I checked target.com (I think it briefly popped up that they were $15) and it seems like a lot of Targets in the NOVA area have these in limited stock. I'd prefer a silk scarf, but the girls one looks cute too! TIA!



Girl's scarves are $14.99 and they were originally with the girl's stuff in the clothing section. But now, they moved it towards the front with rest of women's clothing in my store. I picked up both colors and they look like cute skinny scarves on.


----------



## saligator

Update:

The 5 different cosmetic bags I ordered arrived today. There was no shipping notice for them. They just showed up.

They are all super cute, good sizes and I'll keep them. The only weird one is the B/W "Train Case"  - the handle is a bit odd.

There is no sign about "washing hands" after touching, was that only on the luggage?

I can't check the rest of the status, it seems to be woof'ing at the moment.


----------



## dbeth

Kansashalo said:


> There is one on facebook!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Missoni-For-Target-Group-Therapy-Center/198266343573826?sk=info


----------



## Balihaven

Wish we could have some of this....but here in Sydney...anyone knows how we can get some of Taget Missoni?


----------



## Suzzeee

Stopped by the Target closest to my house tonight and they are getting some returns - had DH with me so couldn't do too thorough of a search - he already thinks I'm nuts  I did find a pair of mens sox that I snagged and also that cute beanie hat - the cream colored one -- there were two - that one and a purple laying on the counter in jewelry near a mirror -- I happened to spy them walking by.  I also snagged one of the floral crates - first one I've seen anywhere (okay - other than Fox Hills when I was in LA yesterday but I couldn't figure out how to get them on the plane) - I need another one to store some stuff in my office.  I'm headed to Reno tomorrow - totally checking out their Targets too!


----------



## Suzzeee

cristalena56 said:


> i found you have to look at every single end cap because i had walked through thise store a couple times and happened to look up at an end cap and saw all this missoni stuff in a random place. i posted this pic earlier in the thread when i came across the stationary stuff..


  Darn - wish I was closer - I'd love some of the journals and file folders - haven't seen any  and I've been to 5 Targets multiple times!  I just cannot pay $20 for something that cost $5 on fleabay!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

cristalena56 said:


> i found you have to look at every single end cap because i had walked through thise store a couple times and happened to look up at an end cap and saw all this missoni stuff in a random place. i posted this pic earlier in the thread when i came across the stationary stuff..



sorry to bug you soooo much, but what store is that pic from??? Ive been searching for that comforter!!! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## cristalena56

luvednotspoiled said:


> sorry to bug you soooo much, but what store is that pic from??? Ive been searching for that comforter!!! I LOVE it!!!



its ok  i saw it at the 43rd and peoria location. hopefully its still there  i went into that store and there was nobody really in there and nobody searching through the store for this stuff. I didnt see even a single person with a missoni item in their cart, basket, or hands. When i was looking at the plates and bowls a couple people were admiring some cups to the left of what i was looking at that werent missoni. They didnt even seem to notice what i was looking at haha


----------



## sammix3

koshi13 said:


> I will take pics after I wash it and put it on the bed.  You look great in all your stuff btw



Thanks hun! I can't wait to see!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

cristalena56 said:


> its ok  i saw it at the 43rd and peoria location. hopefully its still there  i went into that store and there was nobody really in there and nobody searching through the store for this stuff. I didnt see even a single person with a missoni item in their cart, basket, or hands. When i was looking at the plates and bowls a couple people were admiring some cups to the left of what i was looking at that werent missoni. They didnt even seem to notice what i was looking at haha



Thanks!!! Im so going tomm! hopefully they'll have some flats in a 8.5 or 9 too!!!!!


----------



## saligator

If you're awake now, its a great time to call Target. No wait!


----------



## melvel

melvel said:


> Update on my orders (I already cancelled some items I purchased on eBay or elsewhere)
> 
> First order (one item only...the ballet flats)
> -placed around 3 am of September 13
> -got a delay notice on September 14 (moved estimated delivery date to Sept 26-Oct 3)
> -got a shipment notice on September 16
> -was not able to track the package as the system was wonky
> -received package on September 21, around 11 am
> 
> Second order (several items, I've cancelled some, now only four items remaining)
> -placed order at around 7 am of September 13
> -got a delay notice on September 16 (moved estimated delivery date to Sept 26-Oct 3)
> -got a shipment notice for one of the remaining items (the space dye cardi)
> -based on tracking details, I'll receive the package tomorrow (September 22)
> 
> Third order (two items)
> -placed order on September 14, 9 am
> -got a shipment notice for one item on September 21, 2 pm
> -no tracking details yet
> 
> So THREE out of SEVEN items I've ordered have shipped (the flats, the space-dye cardi and the collared sweater).  I still have four items remaining.  The socks and blue v-neck cardi can still be cancelled, the floral makeup pouch and the umbrella can no longer be cancelled.  All of them show an estimated delivery date of September 29-October 3.
> 
> Oh, and I also received the Yellow Zigzag Multi Silk Scarf which I got from the Facebook trading page, for retail price only plus shipping



I just received shipping notice for the second item in my third order.  So my first and third orders are now completely shipped, but the second one (of course it has to be the order I want most!) is still missing 3 out of 4 items


----------



## kasumi168

Just got another delayed shipment email for the cosmetic cases I bought, which was part of the first order. *sigh* I really want them so I can but my baby stuff into it


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Balihaven said:


> Wish we could have some of this....but here in Sydney...anyone knows how we can get some of Taget Missoni?



I purchased mine on target.com and had it sent to a forwarder to send it onto me here in Australia


----------



## Enigma78

Update from my orders:

finally quite alot of stuff are on their way to me


----------



## Enigma78

and

Most of these are xmas gifts apart from the skirt, now am still waiting for most of my stuff which includes the iphone case, duvet sets, tops and black pleat skirt, hopefully they will arrive soon too

If anyone has the hooded sweater xl - can you let me know pm please?

Thanks


----------



## digby723

Miss Kris said:


> Just a warning on the glass platter bowl... They seem to crack really easily.  I was SO careful with mine when I carried it home and when I looked closely at it, it has a big crack swirling around the center.  Maybe I bought it that way but I am def returning it.



Oh wow, that sucks! Thanks for the warning, I'll double check mine & be extra careful with it. It's thick glass, you wouldn't think it could/would crack that easily! 



PrettyCamellia said:


> Girl's scarves are $14.99 and they were originally with the girl's stuff in the clothing section. But now, they moved it towards the front with rest of women's clothing in my store. I picked up both colors and they look like cute skinny scarves on.



Thanks! Only one store I've been to has moved all of the Missoni to the front of the store. I'll check the kids section when I go to Target tonight.


----------



## stylesd

received part of my online order yesterday. well when i say part, i really mean one item out of three. i got the iphone case that i'm just not in love with. i wish the colors were a little brighter. i think i'll return it soon.


----------



## Enigma78

stylesd said:


> received part of my online order yesterday. well when i say part, i really mean one item out of three. i got the iphone case that i'm just not in love with. i wish the colors were a little brighter. i think i'll return it soon.


 


Thats a shame, that's one of the itmes i am presently waiting for too.

Whats the return policy for target ? How many days/months grace do you have to return?


----------



## melvel

Received another shipping notice today, so that makes 5 items out of 7 shipped.   They must be fixing their system slowly but surely.  I hope the last two items will ship, I'm crossing my fingers (it includes the blue v-neck cardi I love so much).

The other two items I still want from this collection (the throw and the long black open cardigan with zigzag print) are still going for high prices on eBay.  I'll let the prices go down a bit.


----------



## Miss Kris

stylesd said:


> received part of my online order yesterday. well when i say part, i really mean one item out of three. i got the iphone case that i'm just not in love with. i wish the colors were a little brighter. i think i'll return it soon.



Aw, I think it looks nice on your phone!


----------



## Miss Kris

Enigma78 said:


> Thats a shame, that's one of the itmes i am presently waiting for too.
> 
> Whats the return policy for target ? How many days/months grace do you have to return?



My receipt said 3 mths I think


----------



## Miss Kris

I caved and spent $60 for flats on eBay.  Sigh.  The color combo had lots of pink and purple so I couldn't resist since most of the flats didn't have so much pink.  These damn colors are killing me!


----------



## stylesd

Enigma78 said:


> Thats a shame, that's one of the itmes i am presently waiting for too.
> 
> Whats the return policy for target ? How many days/months grace do you have to return?



there is nothing wrong with the case itself- it's quite nice. i just don't love the colors. you will probably love yours! 

i looked up the returns policy and it said you have 90 days, item must be unused and must have all original packaging.




Miss Kris said:


> Aw, I think it looks nice on your phone!



thank you. i do like it but just wish the colors were a bit brighter. the darker colors are just not "me".


----------



## jennylovexo

Just wanted to give an update... I caved and went to target again yesterday   They had a decent amount of stuff, I was shocked!  I scored the long brown chevron gloves and an infinity scarf in the space dye.  

They also had every single men's tie, black and white suitcases, the pumps in every size, makeup bags & train cases in black and white zig zag, the 3 piece puzzle serving tray as well as a large circular serving platter. 

So like everyone's said keep checking your stores!!!


----------



## shmoog

I got an email from Target on Tuesday afternoon that 2 of my items had shipped, and it provided a UPS tracking #.  I just looked at the tracking info on the UPS website, and all it says is that a shipping label has been created!  Since it has been almost 48 hours since the label was created I am getting really nervous.  I understand the delay in getting all of the orders processed and packaged, but why the delay from when the label is created to when it actually gets to UPS??  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Enigma78

Just got another shipping confirmation on this comforter.

Keep the faith if you're still awaiting online orders.


----------



## bagsforme

I've been getting 1-2 pieces from orders everyday.  One order arrived yesterday that is marked on the website as haven't been shipped.  

Will be glad when all orders are complete so I can figure out what I'm keeping/returning.

I tried to cancel the b&w bike but was unable to.  It arrived yesterday while I wasn't home to refuse shipment.  I think I'm going to return because I'm just not loving it.  Plus I'd have to take it somewhere to assemble.


----------



## m30w

3 pkgs arrived 9/21 : 
* - umbrella (haven't opened yet, silicone-skin-grip-feeling small handle; prefer squishy gel-filled handled umbrellas though that wouldn't go w/the design/'look')
* - gold spacedye cardi XL: itchy, finely knit (sleeves too long on me)
.   - b&w shell XL: soft, smooth & nicely knit (like the thin, subtle crochet?-ish knit)
          .    - b&w tee L: soft & stretchy (like the sleeves but body's better for slimmer torsos? b&w shell/vest w/thinner zigzags over tee looked a little better)
* - gold spacedye shell XL: v. itchy like someone mentioned b4 (bought to match cardi, oddly looks better on me separately? maybe b/c not fitted? bought big sizes hoping to minimize big-belly cling)

may return b&w items -comfy but boldness & cling better for slimmer torsos? & color/pattern not as distinctly missoni-looking? bf pointed out a lady wearing a mostly white w/~3-4 thick, evenly-further-spaced-apart black zigzags top b/c he assumed it was missoni for target ("charlie brown" collection to him, too LOL), but i saw that it probably wasn't. 

1st 4 items ordered together 9/14 ~4a CST -earlier today seemed only the umbrella was shipped from that order; gold shell order placed 9/14 eve but had seemed as if was going to ship/arrive @same time w/the umbrella, but earlier than the above 3, so the rest catching up/arriving was a surprise.


----------



## Redd

So, does it seem like orders that have been delayed are shipping now? Is the cancellation fear passed, or are most people still concerned?


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

shmoog said:


> I got an email from Target on Tuesday afternoon that 2 of my items had shipped, and it provided a UPS tracking #.  I just looked at the tracking info on the UPS website, and all it says is that a shipping label has been created!  Since it has been almost 48 hours since the label was created I am getting really nervous.  I understand the delay in getting all of the orders processed and packaged, but why the delay from when the label is created to when it actually gets to UPS??  Has this happened to anyone else?



Don't worry! I had that happen to 2 of my shipments - it stayed on "label created" for about 5-6 days, and when it finally updated, it was 1 day away from being delivered!


----------



## m30w

Miss Kris said:


> My receipt said 3 mths I think



90 days for in store... the receipt should have a 'valid til' date printed on it
for online, might be 90 days (_or slightly over? looked in the past to find what an earlier order's 90days 'expiration' date was & pleasantly surprised i had a lil longer to return)_, i think the 'valid til' date for online orders can be found somewhere in your account online?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Balihaven said:


> Wish we could have some of this....but here in Sydney...anyone knows how we can get some of Taget Missoni?



You can find most items on ebay, but you'll probably have to pay above retail. Maybe wait a few months until the frenzy dies down a bit. Hopefully the prices will go down. Good luck!


----------



## icecreamom

:tumbleweed:My order has not shipped yet.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

New2Coach said:


> My target always clearances online purchases that are returned to the store.


 
My target does that, too. But I think the Missoni line would be a little different! They know there is a market for full price.


----------



## jennylovexo

icecreamom said:


> :tumbleweed:My order has not shipped yet.


 
Aww, I'll cross my fingers for you.  Maybe it has shipped and just wasn't updated in their system like what's happened with a lot of other people!!!


----------



## tastangan

jennylovexo said:


> I wanted to tell everyone I just washed and dryed my Duvet cover and it came out PERFECT!!   I have the mini chevron zig zag pattern in a king size and it's soooooooo soft and sooooo pretty!!!  It's 100% cotton which I love.   It's definitely one of my favorite purchases.
> 
> I passed it up on launch day and then found ONE a few days later and thought I'd be stupid to pass it up twice and I'm sooooo glad I got it!!  You ladies won't be disappointed with this one.  The quality is excellent!



That's good to hear. I have the same set but in queen size.



kiki119 said:


> I went to my local target today... saw 2 set of Missoni duvets far away... I thought to myself... "SCORE!"... as I got closer.... I saw the price tags...
> 
> 
> marked down to $50.XX !  off to my shopping cart they went...



That's awesome! I got the same set in store (a few days later) but it was at full price. It wasn't packaged like that either.



stylesd said:


> received part of my online order yesterday. well when i say part, i really mean one item out of three. i got the iphone case that i'm just not in love with. i wish the colors were a little brighter. i think i'll return it soon.



Is that some sort of cloth material on the iPhone case and not plastic. I'm waiting for the same case but I'm not sure if I would like it if it's cloth. It'll probably get dirty easily.



shmoog said:


> I got an email from Target on Tuesday afternoon that 2 of my items had shipped, and it provided a UPS tracking #.  I just looked at the tracking info on the UPS website, and all it says is that a shipping label has been created!  Since it has been almost 48 hours since the label was created I am getting really nervous.  I understand the delay in getting all of the orders processed and packaged, but why the delay from when the label is created to when it actually gets to UPS??  Has this happened to anyone else?



I got a couple of these too. I'm still waiting for the packages to arrive.


----------



## icecreamom

jennylovexo said:


> Aww, I'll cross my fingers for you.  Maybe it has shipped and just wasn't updated in their system like what's happened with a lot of other people!!!


 
I hope so! I checked yesterday and they put another hold on my card, maybe that means they are working on my order. Who knows!!


----------



## sammix3

I NEED YOUR HELP!!!

The online exclusive passione chevron duvet set is finally appearing on eBay. There is one for $150, about $23 for shipping, is this a fair price and should I get it???

Also, this is a silly question, but what is the difference between a duvet and a comforter?


----------



## LABAG

I got a delayed notice yesterday-and said I had to let them know if I still wanted them-or cancel. They would cancel if the items did not come by the new due date-Oct. 24, 2011!!
I called  cause I couldnt access my account, and they said order would be deliverd by Sept. 27th-what gives????? I also see that I was firstcharged when I placed the order, then charge dropped, and dont see them on again???? Target is messing with my mind!
I want to see the items,and return to the store if Im not loving-I have zig zag black white blouse, floral blouse and brown black vneck sweater  on this order.

The great news is my flats, small cluth, and purple scarf are out for deliver today-so excited.......


----------



## icecreamom

sammix3 said:


> I NEED YOUR HELP!!!
> 
> The online exclusive passione chevron duvet set is finally appearing on eBay. There is one for $150, about $23 for shipping, is this a fair price and should I get it???
> 
> Also, this is a silly question, but what is the difference between a duvet and a comforter?


 
the comforter is the thick blanket...  I guess you can call it that  and the duvet cover is a thin fabric that covers the comforter (in case you have one of those white plain ones) it comes with a zipper and works like a comforter cover?
If I'm not mistaken they were sold for $99 at Target (king size) I was thinking of getting the comforter but DF didn't like it, it looks very pretty and comfy


----------



## kiki119

Are all missoni duvet set just with DUVET COVERS? not with actually duvet/comforter??

the packages of those instore photo look so much bigger than my online order which just with shams & duvet covers?


----------



## sammix3

icecreamom said:


> the comforter is the thick blanket...  I guess you can call it that  and the duvet cover is a thin fabric that covers the comforter (in case you have one of those white plain ones) it comes with a zipper and works like a comforter cover?
> If I'm not mistaken they were sold for $99 at Target (king size) I was thinking of getting the comforter but DF didn't like it, it looks very pretty and comfy



I'm getting the full/queen and it's $99 but of course it's sold out online, so I have no other way of getting it. I know the duvet sets for king are $119.99.


----------



## tastangan

kiki119 said:


> Are all missoni duvet set just with DUVET COVERS? not with actually duvet/comforter??
> 
> the packages of those instore photo look so much bigger than my online order which just with shams & duvet covers?



The collection has both duvet cover sets as well as comforter sets.



sammix3 said:


> I NEED YOUR HELP!!!
> 
> The online exclusive passione chevron duvet set is finally appearing on eBay. There is one for $150, about $23 for shipping, is this a fair price and should I get it???
> 
> Also, this is a silly question, but what is the difference between a duvet and a comforter?



It depends on how much you want it, I guess.

I prefer duvet covers to comforters, just because comforters are such a PITA to wash.


----------



## Miss Kris

sammix3 said:


> I NEED YOUR HELP!!!
> 
> The online exclusive passione chevron duvet set is finally appearing on eBay. There is one for $150, about $23 for shipping, is this a fair price and should I get it???
> 
> Also, this is a silly question, but what is the difference between a duvet and a comforter?


 
No, I wouldn't pay that much of a premium on the Duvet.

A Duvet is a sham (like a pillowcase) for a down comforter.  A comforter has the stuffing in it


----------



## Miss Kris

icecreamom said:


> the comforter is the thick blanket... I guess you can call it that  and the duvet cover is a thin fabric that covers the comforter (in case you have one of those white plain ones) it comes with a zipper and works like a comforter cover?
> If I'm not mistaken they were sold for $99 at Target (king size) I was thinking of getting the comforter but DF didn't like it, it looks very pretty and comfy


 
girl, I didn't give DBF a choice.  He came home and the comforter was already on the bed.  bahahah.


----------



## Miss Kris

kiki119 said:


> Are all missoni duvet set just with DUVET COVERS? not with actually duvet/comforter??
> 
> the packages of those instore photo look so much bigger than my online order which just with shams & duvet covers?


 
yes, just the duvet, no comforter to put inside of it is included as far as I know


----------



## Miss Kris

tastangan said:


> The collection has both duvet cover sets as well as comforter sets.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how much you want it, I guess.
> 
> I prefer duvet covers to comforters, just because comforters are such a PITA to wash.


 
I'm the opposite.  I HATE how my down comforter shifts inside of the duvet.  it gets all bunched up.  Lol


----------



## stylesd

tastangan said:


> Is that some sort of cloth material on the iPhone case and not plastic. I'm waiting for the same case but I'm not sure if I would like it if it's cloth. It'll probably get dirty easily.



it was a cloth like material but it wasn't soft. i wish i could explain it better. you're right though, it probably would get dirty easily. i returned it this morning.


----------



## Miss Kris

My ottoman is at my house.. I want to go home and see it!  Target said it was delayed until October!  The tote is being delivered too!


----------



## PrettyCamellia

Miss Kris said:


> I'm the opposite.  I HATE how my down comforter shifts inside of the duvet.  it gets all bunched up.  Lol



I bought a missoni duvet set and it had these ribbons at each corners to tie the blanket to the cover. I don't know if all duvets have this though as I'm not a duvet expert.  I'm hoping this will help with the shifting issue.


----------



## kiki119

Miss Kris said:


> I'm the opposite. I HATE how my down comforter shifts inside of the duvet. it gets all bunched up. Lol


 I HEAR YOU.. I always have to sew them or safety pin them in the corners form the insdie...


----------



## sammix3

kiki119 said:


> I HEAR YOU.. I always have to sew them or safety pin them in the corners form the insdie...



Hmm good to know. How are the Missoni ones like? Are they all ribboned?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

sammix3 said:


> Hmm good to know. How are the Missoni ones like? Are they all ribboned?


 
Yes the missoni duvet covers all have the ribbons inside to tie the corners.

I actually bought both the comforter and the duvet cover (floral pattern), brought them home and decided to return the comforter and keep the duvet cover instead. 

The price in store for both comforter and duvet were the same, $99 for full/queen, $119 for king.

It depends how badly you want them, if it was me, I would wait to see if you can find it in store, there are lots of returns poping up in stores, and just watching the prices on line, looks like the prices are dropping on ebay.


----------



## sammix3

Can you post a pic so I can get an idea of how it looks like? 

Unfortunately, it's an online exclusive so my odds are very slim... 



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Yes the missoni duvet covers all have the ribbons inside to tie the corners.
> 
> I actually bought both the comforter and the duvet cover (floral pattern), brought them home and decided to return the comforter and keep the duvet cover instead.
> 
> The price in store for both comforter and duvet were the same, $99 for full/queen, $119 for king.
> 
> It depends how badly you want them, if it was me, I would wait to see if you can find it in store, there are lots of returns poping up in stores, and just watching the prices on line, looks like the prices are dropping on ebay.


----------



## m30w

Miss Kris said:


> I caved and spent $60 for flats on eBay.  Sigh.  The color combo had lots of pink and purple so I couldn't resist since most of the flats didn't have so much pink.  These damn colors are killing me!



aww... too bad if u were looking for sz7 & the flats i'm going to return had enough pink & purple on them, i would've sent them to you for retail+tax &USPS shipping... well if anyone else is looking for sz7 womens' flats , sz6 pumps, or sz 4 girls' flats, i intend to post here when/where i plan to return them. 
_(sorry, i'm not experienced w/person2person transactions, don't remember if i have paypal __-only bought used textbooks from amazon, e(vil)bay, bn yrs ago- & may only go to USPS on wkds...)_ 
i may try to take & post crappy phone pics after i get home tonight...

this a.m. my closest target (pass by target to/from work) had 1 sz9 womens' rainboots but they weren't the more subtle, (tanner?) colors i saw b4 in store & online (didn't seem like http://www.target.com/p/Women-s-MISSONI-for-Target-Zig-Zag-Rain-Boots-Multicolor/-/A-13521520 ? but maybe i'm color blind & they were those?), seemed more bold/dark similar to the girls' ones, color name started w/a "v"? _(verona? vintage? can't remember, should've made note of name & dpci)_, last eve. there was an XL womens tan multicolor sweater skirt _(too huge, gone this a.m.) _& L girls' sweater skirt _(bit tight, fit like micro mini on this chubster);_ saw a lady w/the big passione flower valet. -she probably found it amongst the reg makeup bags, not the endcap they used to be on, 1 cream gloves, pjs, few girls' items, 1 b&w plastic headband set, 1 flower satin headband, tights; martini shakers gone, saw XL womens' pleated skirt over the wknd which was gone <Tues _(but didn't try nor get since thought i wouldn't wear much since so bright/bold, tho kinda "practical" style but not for $39.99, maybe $24.99 for girls XL or L -if pleating made it not look too tight?)_
got 1 chevron plastic headband set but $9.99's $$ to me for 2 plastic (wish they're woven fabric) headbands, esp. for a plain light blue one...

too bad i'm hesitant to use fb (that fair trade pg is great), wish i'd be lucky to get in trade/fair price the silk yellow multi scarf -glad someone else here did! _(doubt i'd be lucky to score other more coveted items)
_wonder what target's clearance sched.'s for designer collabs?


----------



## tastangan

Miss Kris said:


> I'm the opposite.  I HATE how my down comforter shifts inside of the duvet.  it gets all bunched up.  Lol



I know what you mean. But I think whether it shifts or not may depend on the type of material used for the duvet cover? I have some that do and some that don't. I do think that sometimes comforters may look nicer than the duvet covers though.



stylesd said:


> *it was a cloth like material but it wasn't soft.* i wish i could explain it better. you're right though, it probably would get dirty easily. i returned it this morning.



Shoot. I was looking forward to it. It'll just take two seconds for DD's food stained fingers to ruin it.  I'll have to return mine when if I get it, if ever do.


----------



## jennylovexo

Can someone with the throw please post a picture of it??   I'm dying to see how it really looks.


----------



## Miss Kris

I'm wearing my panel dress today and it has gotten me more complements than any other dress I have worn to work!  They are shocked when I say it is from target!


----------



## Miss Kris

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Yes the missoni duvet covers all have the ribbons inside to tie the corners.
> 
> I actually bought both the comforter and the duvet cover (floral pattern), brought them home and decided to return the comforter and keep the duvet cover instead.
> 
> The price in store for both comforter and duvet were the same, $99 for full/queen, $119 for king.
> 
> It depends how badly you want them, if it was me, I would wait to see if you can find it in store, there are lots of returns poping up in stores, and just watching the prices on line, looks like the prices are dropping on ebay.


 
I don't think my down comforter has loops to tie the strings to though 

dang, maybe I should get in the down comforter market and make down comforters that don't shift in duvets!


----------



## lovemydeals

Score! Went another T this morning.  Someone must have returned a lot of online items becauses I scored a black/white zig zag sweater coat and the brown zig zag dress, both size s.  No tags on them.  Alsp had one large blue hoodies and some other stuff (girls, swimsuits, gloves). Also found 4 purple passionne bath towels.  All of these were by the fitting room.


----------



## katlun

Miss Kris said:


> I don't think my down comforter has loops to tie the strings to though
> 
> dang, maybe I should get in the down comforter market and make down comforters that don't shift in duvets!


 
they make clip things to hold the comforter in place...I know bloomies sells them 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...5qDnBQ&usg=AFQjCNH-ixP7fGZxo7iMS96_oiZqjn946A


----------



## La Comtesse

shmoog said:


> I got an email from Target on Tuesday afternoon that 2 of my items had shipped, and it provided a UPS tracking #.  I just looked at the tracking info on the UPS website, and all it says is that a shipping label has been created!  Since it has been almost 48 hours since the label was created I am getting really nervous.  I understand the delay in getting all of the orders processed and packaged, but why the delay from when the label is created to when it actually gets to UPS??  Has this happened to anyone else?


 
Yes, it took several days after until my items were shown as picked up by UPS.  So, maybe they are just so busy this is how long it is taking?


----------



## La Comtesse

jennylovexo said:


> Can someone with the throw please post a picture of it??   I'm dying to see how it really looks.


 
Someone (I think ame) posted pictures in this thread of the throw.  Try to do a "search this thread" and you may find it.  She was talking about the zig zag and the stitching not lining up if that helps the search....


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Miss Kris said:


> I don't think my down comforter has loops to tie the strings to though
> 
> dang, maybe I should get in the down comforter market and make down comforters that don't shift in duvets!


 
The down comforters would not have strings. You tie the strings from your cover around the corner of your comforter.   You can also use special clips.


----------



## Miss Kris

AmeeLVSBags said:


> The down comforters would not have strings. You tie the strings from your cover around the corner of your comforter. You can also use special clips.


 
But, what would you tie it to on the comforter?


----------



## New2Coach

My store (Texas) still has a few comforters and duvet sets. They just never sold them. i guess my town is not interested in them? So keep looking in stores as some might show up. Plus people almost always return online orders to the store so you might score one that way when they return. You may have to wait because of the online orders are shipping sooo slow.


----------



## roussel

Miss Kris said:


> But, what would you tie it to on the comforter?


 
You gather the corners of your comforter and tie the strings from the duvet around it.


----------



## J.Toronto

Has anyone had their espresso set delivered yet?


----------



## alouette

My local Target had about 3-4 rolling luggage pieces and some laptop cases, iPad cases, etc.

Also, some gloves, berets, kids mitten/hat sets, baby blanket, scarves, underwear, bras, and hair accessories.  Only a few women's shirts but a lot of girls' clothing.

Wondering if this frenzy is waning at least in my area.


----------



## charleston-mom

J.Toronto said:


> Has anyone had their espresso set delivered yet?


 
I bought this in the store for my daughter - it's gorgeous!


----------



## pointie

3rd item delivered -  the black and white rain boots.  very cute.  very big.  I am going to try them with running shoe insoles.  otherwise, back they go.


----------



## jennylovexo

La Comtesse said:


> Someone (I think ame) posted pictures in this thread of the throw. Try to do a "search this thread" and you may find it. She was talking about the zig zag and the stitching not lining up if that helps the search....


 
Thanks, I'll look for it!


----------



## New2Coach

Alright. I have now decided I want a Cosmetic bag. Of course I do now that my store is completely sold out. Anyway, I do have the small one and the purse kit, but i am trying to decide on a larger one. 
So does anyone have the train case, the valets(the big one or the smaller one), or the weekender that they could comment on? These are the ones I am looking at and cannot decide by color alone. So I am trying to decide on style. So which is best?'And if you have the valets what is the size diiference between the two? 
Thanks sooo much!


----------



## Miss Kris

New2Coach said:


> Alright. I have now decided I want a Cosmetic bag. Of course I do now that my store is completely sold out. Anyway, I do have the small one and the purse kit, but i am trying to decide on a larger one.
> So does anyone have the train case, the valets(the big one or the smaller one), or the weekender that they could comment on? These are the ones I am looking at and cannot decide by color alone. So I am trying to decide on style. So which is best?'And if you have the valets what is the size diiference between the two?
> Thanks sooo much!


 
I love my valet because it holds so much, folds up to a decent size, and each section can be taken out (they are velcro) so you can travel with only a small bag if you want!  Love that it hangs too!


----------



## jennylovexo

New2Coach said:


> Alright. I have now decided I want a Cosmetic bag. Of course I do now that my store is completely sold out. Anyway, I do have the small one and the purse kit, but i am trying to decide on a larger one.
> So does anyone have the train case, the valets(the big one or the smaller one), or the weekender that they could comment on? These are the ones I am looking at and cannot decide by color alone. So I am trying to decide on style. So which is best?'And if you have the valets what is the size diiference between the two?
> Thanks sooo much!


 
I have the train case, the small valet and the weekender.  I haven't used any of them yet but I think that the small valet is perfect for a weekend away for shampoo and conditioner and a few small things.  

The weekender doesn't open all the way.  There are fabric panels on both sides and so you can't lay it on a counter and open the top KWIM?  It's more of a storage type bag for larger cosmetic or hair products IMO.   I haven't really figured out what else to do with it yet.    

The train case is actually one of my favorites because I like that you can sit it on the counter and open it and rummage through the stuff inside.  It's also a pretty good size.


----------



## glitter8188

Does anyone know what the fit is like for the blue hoodie 
http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_product_detail.jsp?tcin=13565964&keywords=Missoni hoodie

I'm trying to decide between small and medium. I usually wear sizes 4-6 and bought the light blue cardigan in small which fit nicely but I have no idea about the hoodie. Help, please!


----------



## jennylovexo

glitter8188 said:


> Does anyone know what the fit is like for the blue hoodie
> http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_product_detail.jsp?tcin=13565964&keywords=Missoni hoodie
> 
> I'm trying to decide between small and medium. I usually wear sizes 4-6 and bought the light blue cardigan in small which fit nicely but I have no idea about the hoodie. Help, please!


 
I found it to run on the smaller side.   I have a mix of L and XL in the clothing and I went with the XL on this one because it felt a little tight in the butt on me.   It depends how you're going to wear it too.


----------



## jennylovexo

How much did the prep bowls retail for ? $39.99??


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Miss Kris said:


> But, what would you tie it to on the comforter?


 
There are two strings at each corner of the duver cover inside the cover, you put the corner of the comforter in the between and tie the stings around the corner.  The back of the label on the missoni duvet covers have a little picture that gives you an idea how to do it.


----------



## glitter8188

jennylovexo said:


> I found it to run on the smaller side.   I have a mix of L and XL in the clothing and I went with the XL on this one because it felt a little tight in the butt on me.   It depends how you're going to wear it too.



Thanks!


----------



## roussel

i also like the train case since it is more structured and easy to find stuff inside.  it sits pretty on my bathroom counter too.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

If you are posting what items are available in your Target, can you also include what city/suburbs, if multiple locations, say what location?


----------



## jennylovexo

roussel said:


> i also like the train case since it is more structured and easy to find stuff inside. it sits pretty on my bathroom counter too.


 
 Well said!! It's Exactly why I like this too!!! 

The valets and the weekender are really for transporting toiletries when traveling and I think the train case is for makeup.  At least that's my opinion!


----------



## jennylovexo

azureartist said:


> Loving all your items ladies....
> 
> I went to 2 Targets today... and scored the mini journal set, pencil set, stoneware nesting bowls, stoneware serving platters and a pair of socks.


 
Do you remember how much the nesting bowls were?  Target's site doesn't have the price listed anymore and I can't find it anywhere!!      TIA!!!


----------



## wetbandit42

jennylovexo said:


> Do you remember how much the nesting bowls were?  Target's site doesn't have the price listed anymore and I can't find it anywhere!!      TIA!!!



I bought these - I'll try and find my receipt, but I think they were $29.99.


----------



## novella

novella said:


> Just as an update, Target shipped out my skirt but the 3 cosmetic bags I ordered are delayed. I ordered on 9/13 after the crash at about 8pm CST. The hilarious thing is that I got a push-back e-mail for the items but then I got a shipment confirmation for the skirt immediately afterwards. It sat around on Saturday but it's on the move. Maybe I'll get it tomorrow!!!
> 
> I don't want the cosmetic bags anymore so I may just cancel the order once I get the skirt.
> 
> Does anyone in the Chicagoland area know if I should bother checking the stores for returns? I probably should but I doubt I'll see the mugs, throws etc.



LOL I e-mailed Target CS a couple of days ago asking them to cancel the cosmetic bags and they're here now. I didn't get a shipping confirmation like I did with the skirt... they just showed up!!! 

I'm kind of glad that that they came out of the blue, because I love the Colore Cosmetic Clutch:







I'm meh about the Famiglia Rectangle Kit so mine is going back. I bought 2 intending to give one to my sister but IDK she'll like it. I'll probably end up sending both of them back: 






My only beef with the cosmetic bags is that the site said that they're made out of nylon but they're actually polyester. That said, I feel like the cosmetic bags are well made and nice quality for the price. 

I also got this adorable skirt yesterday, which completed my sole order with target.com. I love it on others but I wasn't feeling it for me when I tried it on. I think it's going back:


----------



## jennylovexo

wetbandit42 said:


> I bought these - I'll try and find my receipt, but I think they were $29.99.


 
Oh wow, really $29.99?  That's a great deal!!!


----------



## sammix3

The duvet set I saw this morning was sold. Boo. I guess if I see it for the same price next time I should get it...


----------



## wetbandit42

jennylovexo said:


> Oh wow, really $29.99?  That's a great deal!!!



I checked my receipt, $29.99 is correct.


----------



## wetbandit42

sammix3 said:


> The duvet set I saw this morning was sold. Boo. I guess if I see it for the same price next time I should get it...



I really loved that pink zigzag duvet, and had it in my cart launch day, but deleted it... I wish I would have bought it! I have too many duvets, but what's one more? Really kicking myself over that one.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

There are lots of stuff on craigslist, too. The good thing you don't have to pay shipping if you buy local.


----------



## afsweet

went to target today, and they still had some missoni stuff. they had plenty of the tank & panty sets, a pair of pajama pants, pair of pajama shorts, 2 bras, 2 of the nightgowns, about 10 travel pillows, plenty of eye masks, 1 headband, about 10 pairs of tights, a set of wine glasses, set of dishes (the ones that are shaped like commas lol), a picture frame, a few of the framed missoni tile artwork, 1 pair of kids flats & gloves, some onesies and kids sweaters and skirts, plenty of heels in every size. 

i was going to buy the travel pillow but decided i don't need it that badly. if it goes on clearance then i'll buy it. also considered buying a pair of tights, but i don't think i'd get much use out of them. would also get an underwear set when it goes on clearance. 

everything was consolidated onto 1 table and 1 clothing rack in the front of the store.


----------



## ame

My friend got me that cosmetic "box"  bag, I need to snap pics of it. It is big, like 9x5x 3 or so. But it looks like perfection for travelling.


----------



## cristalena56

sammix3 said:


> Can you post a pic so I can get an idea of how it looks like?
> 
> Unfortunately, it's an online exclusive so my odds are very slim...



Hmm.. I saw the one you wanted in the store and didnt look like an online return... I saw it on fri though??


----------



## saira1214

Any infinity scarf (brown/gold) sightings? I'm on the hunt!


----------



## *want it all*

saira1214 said:


> Any infinity scarf (brown/gold) sightings? I'm on the hunt!


LOL!  You and me both, girl!  I'll have to fight ya for it!  :boxing:


----------



## New2Coach

Miss Kris said:


> I love my valet because it holds so much, folds up to a decent size, and each section can be taken out (they are velcro) so you can travel with only a small bag if you want!  Love that it hangs too!



Thanks for the input. This is the larger valet correct?



jennylovexo said:


> I have the train case, the small valet and the weekender.  I haven't used any of them yet but I think that the small valet is perfect for a weekend away for shampoo and conditioner and a few small things.
> 
> Hm, the small valet may be to small for a longer trip then?
> The weekender doesn't open all the way.  There are fabric panels on both sides and so you can't lay it on a counter and open the top KWIM?  It's more of a storage type bag for larger cosmetic or hair products IMO.   I haven't really figured out what else to do with it yet.
> 
> The train case is actually one of my favorites because I like that you can sit it on the counter and open it and rummage through the stuff inside.  It's also a pretty good size.



I like the idea of the bag being able to sit so i could find things. Thanks



roussel said:


> i also like the train case since it is more structured and easy to find stuff inside.  it sits pretty on my bathroom counter too.



Thanks, I like this idea to, but now i am even more confused


----------



## New2Coach

[QUOTE 

The valets and the weekender are really for transporting toiletries when traveling and I think the train case is for makeup.  At least that's my opinion![/QUOTE]


Well it sounds like I might need one of each then . I travel a lot and I need something that can pack easily. A train case might be to bulky in a suitcase? The valet should be perfect for that. But I could use the train case at home and for traveling by car for weekend getaways close to home. Now I need to decide on color And snag a few at a good price. I have been to my Target every morning since launch day. No returns have been made on these bags.


----------



## CocoaGoddess

New here, but I've been following this thread closely. I bought some items from Target on launch day, and they sent me an email last week telling me that my stuff was backordered, and it should ship around October 3. My credit card was NOT charged.

This morning, I found a box from Target that was delivered the evening before sitting on my doorstep with _all _of my Missoni merchandise--the Betty White t-shirt that I ordered wasn't shipped. 
I checked my credit card, and it was charged yesterday. I have NO idea what they're doing, but please keep a lookout for your packages in case they decide to deliver them with no warning. I couldn't believe my stuff had just been sitting out there all night.


----------



## roussel

^ same thing happened to me.  i was expecting delivery of one item yesterday but then i found 2 packages by my door and it was the serving tray which i didn't get any shipment notification for.  i got the shipment notification today that said it was delivered and my cc was charged too.


----------



## misspurse

New2Coach said:


> Alright. I have now decided I want a Cosmetic bag. Of course I do now that my store is completely sold out. Anyway, I do have the small one and the purse kit, but i am trying to decide on a larger one.
> So does anyone have the train case, the valets(the big one or the smaller one), or the weekender that they could comment on? These are the ones I am looking at and cannot decide by color alone. So I am trying to decide on style. So which is best?'And if you have the valets what is the size diiference between the two?
> Thanks sooo much!



the only thing i have on your list is the small valet. i really like it, however, i do wish it was a little bigger. i like the size of the bigger one (passione) more, but i prefer the pattern on the smaller one (colore). the smaller one is enough to hold just my stuff, but my hubby and i tend to share cosmetic bags when we travel, so it's a tight fit for both our stuff. not that i really have a choice as there was only *one* available at my local target, and it was the small colore. that being said, love all the compartments and it hangs. can't ask for much more- functional and pretty!


----------



## La Comtesse

OK, update on Target's unprecedented poor customer service.  

I got an email that my bedding order was cancelled (with no other explanation).  I had spent over and hour and a half on hold for a supervisor to check that order last Saturday--and I had a reference number.  So, I called to check if I could do anything.  I  haven't been able to use their site at all for three days for anything, checking my orders, checking inventory, ordering, nada.  So, I waited on hold over 40 minutes.  

Finally,I get through to a terrible CS rep, (the kind you can tell doesn't know how to do anything).  I give her all my refernce numbers, etc.  She puts me on hold twice.  Then she says "your order was cancelled."  I said, "yes, I know."  Infact, that is how I started my conversation with her???!!   I remain calm and polite and tell her I want to know why my order was cancelled when a few days ago the comforter was posted for sale again (Miss Kriss posted).  I told her that the order was placed on September 13th around 4 am and questioned whether someon who ordered on the 17th was receiving my comforter instead.  (I didn't do this in a rude or flippant manner at all, just calmly asked her if she could tell me what happened.)  She asked my my name a second time, and started to say something then DISCONNECTED ME.:censor:  I'm guessing on purpose because she didn't have any idea what she was doing.  Now I am on hold again for about 20 minutes so far.  I will ask to speak to a supervisor again, so I anticipate a hold time of well over an hour.  The collection is nice but REALLY not worth this.   

I also checked ebay prices.  And imo the price for that throw is ridiculous!  It's cute but the quality is not there to spend $200 on it, imo.  I wonder how many people who are buying this at those prices are going to be seriously disappointed.  I would save my money and find a main line Missoni on sale somewhere at those prices.

Also, I am not playing Target's marketing team's game of running in the store everyday and buying something even if I don't find the exact Missoni pieces I am looking for.  I can't get over the poor customer service!!


----------



## sammix3

cristalena56 said:


> Hmm.. I saw the one you wanted in the store and didnt look like an online return... I saw it on fri though??



Too bad you're not in my area...


----------



## icecreamom

Miss Kris said:


> girl, I didn't give DBF a choice.  He came home and the comforter was already on the bed.  bahahah.


That's too funny, I should've done that.... No democracy in "my" bedroom anymore!  LOL


----------



## Jollyberry78

Can anyone chime in on the gold/brown space dye infinity scarf and the colorful zigzag ones? Are they itchy? Comfy? I remember reading that some TPFers found the space dye cardigan to be itchy. I'm stalking the infinity scarves on eBay and can only get one or the other. TIA!


----------



## La Comtesse

^^I've only seen the gold infinity scarf and tried it on.  I did not find it to be itchy at all.  But it does have the metallic threads, so it may be itchy to people who are sensitive to that sort of thing.


----------



## epm

I wore the brown space dyed scarf last night and it's not itchy at all.  And I typically shy away from wool/acrylic/anything itchy.


----------



## aira108

Missoni items are also returning to some Targets in the suburban Chicago area.  The Highland Park location had the maxi dress (size L), black cardigan (size M), zig zag pajama pants (size L), lingerie, lots of children's cardigans, a couple of ties, head scarf and a media box.  The Melrose Park location had a pair of suede pumps (size 6), lingerie, camisole, pajama pants, children's cardigans and a purple/pink hat and mittens set. I snagged the girls' purple/pink scarf from the Melrose Park location, but I'm hoping to eventually find the brown/gold infinity scarf.  I work as a home health nurse and I drive around all day, and one of the perks is being able to pop into any nearby Target to look for Missoni goods.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Jollyberry78 said:


> Can anyone chime in on the gold/brown space dye infinity scarf and the colorful zigzag ones? Are they itchy? Comfy? I remember reading that some TPFers found the space dye cardigan to be itchy. I'm stalking the infinity scarves on eBay and can only get one or the other. TIA!


 
I am wearing the cardigan today,  I have a sleeveless silk shell underneath and I am very comfortable. I don't find the cardigan itchy at all.


----------



## Jollyberry78

Thanks for the responses ladies... nipping over to eBay now to bid on a scarf! =)


----------



## dbeth

aira108 said:


> Missoni items are also returning to some Targets in the suburban Chicago area.  The Highland Park location had the maxi dress (size L), black cardigan (size M), zig zag pajama pants (size L), lingerie, lots of children's cardigans, a couple of ties, head scarf and a media box.  The Melrose Park location had a pair of suede pumps (size 6), lingerie, camisole, pajama pants, children's cardigans and a purple/pink hat and mittens set. I snagged the girls' purple/pink scarf from the Melrose Park location, but I'm hoping to eventually find the brown/gold infinity scarf.  I work as a home health nurse and I drive around all day, and one of the perks is being able to pop into any nearby Target to look for Missoni goods.




I use to be a Home Health nurse but hated the Oasis Admissions, so I stopped doing it. But yeah, that is totally one of the perks of that job!! You can totally stop by where ever you need to go.    The brown/gold infinity scarf is so cute---I hope I can get one for my daughter. Although, I doubt I'll be ordering anything from online.


----------



## chicaboo

Help me decide ladies. I found one carry on spinner luggage in black/white at my local target. Trying to decide if it's worth the 169.99 or not. I travel occassionally, maybe 4 times a year. Yay or nay?


----------



## mezmari

jennylovexo said:


> how much did the prep bowls retail for ? $39.99??



29.99


----------



## Wanted

Quick updates: received 2 of 3 items from my 9/14 order - infant girls sweater skirt (18-24 months) and the zig zag printed t-shirt in xl. The skirt is really nice and good quality. It will look cute on my baby girl! Now I adore the t-shirt! It fits well; I am about a 36-38 DDD bra size and it fits loose, but not too loose. If I had gotten a large I think it would have fit but maybe a little too snug. XL was perfect. I really like how it fits on my shoulders and I love the design and the black on the sleeves, around the neck, and at the waist. If I get none of my other items, I'll be happy with this one shirt...but I hope I still get the rest of my orders!

Also, I was at the Target in Atlantic Center, Brooklyn NY today. They had the puffer jacket in M, a pink turtleneck in M, about 4-5 cami sets of each Passione and ZigZag patterns (unsure of the sizes, but I saw one L of the Passione ones, I think the rest were smaller), and there were also a lot of the Passione comforter sets. I saw nothing else Missoni. HTH!


----------



## AshJs3

Jollyberry78 said:


> Can anyone chime in on the gold/brown space dye infinity scarf and the colorful zigzag ones? Are they itchy? Comfy? I remember reading that some TPFers found the space dye cardigan to be itchy. I'm stalking the infinity scarves on eBay and can only get one or the other. TIA!



I had the Orange zig say one but I took it back because it just wasn't me. It was really nice though. It was pretty thick, which I didn't like but others might.


----------



## ame

http://shopping.yahoo.com/articles/yshoppingarticles/692/targets-blunder-with-designer-continues/

I just got home from returning the robe, a makeup bag, and the vneck. I was waiting behind this irrational angry man who was trying to return 20 pr of flats,- ton of kids stuff and a bunch of plates and other missoni stiff that he was angry didn't sell on eBay for "what it was worth". The manager wouldn't let him return it all and said that he could only return two of each item. He LOST IT and shoved a cash register off the counter, and then started hurling things from the pile he was returning. I was like "I'm getting way outta here." then he stormed off. Leaving his pile of stuff all over. They had security come over and called the cops but I left before te cops came.

Anyone local- it was kirkwood.


----------



## azureartist

ame said:


> http://shopping.yahoo.com/articles/yshoppingarticles/692/targets-blunder-with-designer-continues/
> 
> I just got home from returning the robe, a makeup bag, and the vneck. I was waiting behind this irrational angry man who was trying to return 20 pr of flats,- ton of kids stuff and a bunch of plates and other missoni stiff that he was angry didn't sell on eBay for "what it was worth". The manager wouldn't let him return it all and said that he could only return two of each item. He LOST IT and shoved a cash register off the counter, and then started hurling things from the pile he was returning. I was like "I'm getting way outta here." then he stormed off. Leaving his pile of stuff all over. They had security come over and called the cops but I left before te cops came.
> 
> Anyone local- it was kirkwood.



OMG - what a scene! Karma is a B&%CH!  

So these people are stuck with their items??? Can they return to other Targets for store credit?


----------



## boslvuton

WOW thats crazzzzzyyyy!!!!   I want to say I feEl bad he couldnt return everything, but eh, not really!  But im truly surprised the manager wouldnt let him return everything... is that a usual target practice, or maybe they are just punishing resalers?




ame said:


> http://shopping.yahoo.com/articles/yshoppingarticles/692/targets-blunder-with-designer-continues/
> 
> I just got home from returning the robe, a makeup bag, and the vneck. I was waiting behind this irrational angry man who was trying to return 20 pr of flats,- ton of kids stuff and a bunch of plates and other missoni stiff that he was angry didn't sell on eBay for "what it was worth". The manager wouldn't let him return it all and said that he could only return two of each item. He LOST IT and shoved a cash register off the counter, and then started hurling things from the pile he was returning. I was like "I'm getting way outta here." then he stormed off. Leaving his pile of stuff all over. They had security come over and called the cops but I left before te cops came.
> 
> Anyone local- it was kirkwood.


----------



## ame

I honestly think that since they egged up by not imposing purchae limits that maybe now they're trying to fix it on the back end. I mean the policy says with a receipt but maybe bec he was trying to return so much at once they were suspicious? I dunno. I got there after his blood was already boiling so I have no idea how pleasant he was before that. He was just f this and f that and f u and i dot care this and I was gonna just leave an come back later or go elsewhere but someone took me down the line. He was telling at some other customer too but I have no idea why.  He was not a young guy


----------



## ame

Clearly I need to post on a computer and not my iPhone. Sheesh


----------



## ame

azureartist said:


> OMG - what a scene! Karma is a B&%CH!
> 
> So these people are stuck with their items??? Can they return to other Targets for store credit?



I hope for Karmas sake they are stuck with them lol but I assume it'll be managers discretion.


----------



## wetbandit42

ame said:


> http://shopping.yahoo.com/articles/yshoppingarticles/692/targets-blunder-with-designer-continues/
> 
> I just got home from returning the robe, a makeup bag, and the vneck. I was waiting behind this irrational angry man who was trying to return 20 pr of flats,- ton of kids stuff and a bunch of plates and other missoni stiff that he was angry didn't sell on eBay for "what it was worth". The manager wouldn't let him return it all and said that he could only return two of each item. He LOST IT and shoved a cash register off the counter, and then started hurling things from the pile he was returning. I was like "I'm getting way outta here." then he stormed off. Leaving his pile of stuff all over. They had security come over and called the cops but I left before te cops came.
> 
> Anyone local- it was kirkwood.



OMG! What a nutter!


----------



## roussel

I hope too they got stuck with those items or be forced to sell below retail so they learn their lesson


----------



## azureartist

ame said:


> I hope for Karmas sake they are stuck with them lol but I assume it'll be managers discretion.



If you had a cellphone video of it...wow it would go viral... the *Missoni for Target Meltdown*.


----------



## jc0812

ame said:


> http://shopping.yahoo.com/articles/yshoppingarticles/692/targets-blunder-with-designer-continues/
> 
> I just got home from returning the robe, a makeup bag, and the vneck. I was waiting behind this irrational angry man who was trying to return 20 pr of flats,- ton of kids stuff and a bunch of plates and other missoni stiff that he was angry didn't sell on eBay for "what it was worth". The manager wouldn't let him return it all and said that he could only return two of each item. He LOST IT and shoved a cash register off the counter, and then started hurling things from the pile he was returning. I was like "I'm getting way outta here." then he stormed off. Leaving his pile of stuff all over. They had security come over and called the cops but I left before te cops came.
> 
> Anyone local- it was kirkwood.


 
WOW!


----------



## novosibirsk

As soon as I finish typing this I'm going to cancel my delayed blue maxi dress in M  - please watch target.com if you want it, it may pop up on the site (or may not, you can expect everything from Target).


----------



## La Comtesse

ame said:


> I honestly think that since they egged up by not imposing purchae limits that maybe now they're trying to fix it on the back end. I mean the policy says with a receipt but maybe bec he was trying to return so much at once they were suspicious? I dunno. I got there after his blood was already boiling so I have no idea how pleasant he was before that. He was just f this and f that and f u and i dot care this and I was gonna just leave an come back later or go elsewhere but someone took me down the line. He was telling at some other customer too but I have no idea why.  He was not a young guy


 
OMG .  I'm glad you weren't hurt.  I don't think I would have waited to make my return.  

I may have a different perspective here, but unless the man violated some other written policy (as ame said) or they thought it was fraud, I think they should have had to take the return.  They can't change the game half way with customers.  Just like cancelling orders at one point for quantity restrictions half way through the day, they are just upsetting their regular customers.  I don't have much sympathy for someone who acts this way, or for professional resellers who hoarded the stuff with no regard to people not being able to find anything in the store.  But unless he violated some policy he knew about or should have known about, I think they should have had to take the returns.  

If they made a mistake regarding resellers this time, imo, the only thing they could do was to change the policy next time and clearly post it so that customers know.  To me it just sounds like they are again trying to cover themselves and make as much money as possible on this after their many mistakes.  

There may be customers looking for those flats in the store, that would still like to have them without paying shipping and having to buy on ebay.  I don't think they care he is a reseller, they just want to be sure they don't lose money now. jmo.


----------



## minatol

Guys, I finally got my first shipment from online buys.  I got two hexagonal poufs!  It's interesting how these were ordered two days later than my first order (bunch of clothes & accessories) yet came earlier but I guess that's how Target works now with Missoni stuffs.

I was a bit worried about getting one in the light blue, afraid it would stain easy but in it's actually lot darker than pic shown on Target site.  I also thought of getting the black one as well when ordering but now kind of glad I didn't.  They are larger than how I expected them and just two would be enough for the small empty space upstairs I had in mind.


----------



## LABAG

Flats too big-back they go, but look very flimsy-and the leather sole does not look durable at all-cute concept-terrible execution!
Passione skinny scarf is beautiful-she's mine
small color clutch-makeup bag-cute, a nice light color in a big bag!
Have the infinity scarf, brown, love it, not scratchy, Im going to wear it to Michigan(im in south) next week


----------



## jennylovexo

La Comtesse said:


> I also checked ebay prices. And imo the price for that throw is ridiculous! It's cute but the quality is not there to spend $200 on it, imo. I wonder how many people who are buying this at those prices are going to be seriously disappointed. I would save my money and find a main line Missoni on sale somewhere at those prices.


 
I'm so sorry about your cancelled order and the unhelpful CS reps 

I am with you on that throw.  I actually saw it in the store on launch day and it was all pilly and had lint on it and I thought to myself "who would want this??"  come to find out I WANT IT now that I can't get it! Hahaha. I was under the impression there were two throws, a quilt and then that fleece blanket.  The ebay sellers use that target image that makes it look like a super nice quilt when in fact it's a fleece blanket!!!   It's a deal for $40 but not for much more than that IMO. I was also wondering if people who are buying them at prices over $100 are going to be disappointed when they receive them because I know I would be.


----------



## La Comtesse

novosibirsk said:


> As soon as I finish typing this I'm going to cancel my delayed blue maxi dress in M  - please watch target.com if you want it, it may pop up on the site (or may not, you can expect everything from Target).


  I don't know why it would pop back since it seems they took so many orders for that, but it probably will...

Another update on my cancelled order...

After waiting on hold again after being disconnected by the first customer rep, I got through to the second customer rep after about twenty minutes.  He transferred me to someone in order fufillment.  That rep couldn't find any reason why the order was cancelled.  He apologized but just said it was happening.  I don't think they know or can do anything about orders being filled out of the order in which they were placed.  He transferred me to a supervisor (this was like a 40 minute hold).  She apologized but couldn't really tell me why the bedding was cancelled since she could see no reason it should have been.  She also had no idea why orders were being filled in the order that they seem to be.  She also did not know that some people haven't been able to get on the site for several days.  But she took that info to forward to the correct department.

The supervisor did tell me that once an order is cancelled (even for no apparent reason) there is nothing they can do unless they can try to reorder it for you.  If quantity is not there, then you can't reorder.

This was an order going to the billing address with no problem with the credit card that was placed almost immediately after the site went live.  The item was supposedly back in stock for others to order on Saturday.


----------



## jennylovexo

New2Coach said:


> Well it sounds like I might need one of each then . I travel a lot and I need something that can pack easily. A train case might be to bulky in a suitcase? The valet should be perfect for that. But I could use the train case at home and for traveling by car for weekend getaways close to home. Now I need to decide on color And snag a few at a good price. I have been to my Target every morning since launch day. No returns have been made on these bags.


 

I agree you definitely need one of each!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

ame said:


> I honestly think that since they egged up by not imposing purchae limits that maybe now they're trying to fix it on the back end. I mean the policy says with a receipt but maybe bec he was trying to return so much at once they were suspicious? I dunno. I got there after his blood was already boiling so I have no idea how pleasant he was before that. He was just f this and f that and f u and i dot care this and I was gonna just leave an come back later or go elsewhere but someone took me down the line. He was telling at some other customer too but I have no idea why.  He was not a young guy



I always miss the good stuff.  Would have loved to see it!  It's really not right of target to suddenly impose rules though... If they allowed someone to buy all of that, they should be able to return IMO.  The resellers just did what they were allowed to get away with.  Target shouldn't have allowed it from the start


----------



## jennylovexo

wetbandit42 said:


> I checked my receipt, $29.99 is correct.


 


mezmari said:


> 29.99


 
Thank you both!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> OMG .  I'm glad you weren't hurt.  I don't think I would have waited to make my return.
> 
> I may have a different perspective here, but unless the man violated some other written policy (as ame said) or they thought it was fraud, I think they should have had to take the return.  They can't change the game half way with customers.  Just like cancelling orders at one point for quantity restrictions half way through the day, they are just upsetting their regular customers.  I don't have much sympathy for someone who acts this way, or for professional resellers who hoarded the stuff with no regard to people not being able to find anything in the store.  But unless he violated some policy he knew about or should have known about, I think they should have had to take the returns.
> 
> If they made a mistake regarding resellers this time, imo, the only thing they could do was to change the policy next time and clearly post it so that customers know.  To me it just sounds like they are again trying to cover themselves and make as much money as possible on this after their many mistakes.
> 
> There may be customers looking for those flats in the store, that would still like to have them without paying shipping and having to buy on ebay.  I don't think they care he is a reseller, they just want to be sure they don't lose money now. jmo.



Yes, this!


----------



## jennylovexo

Miss Kris said:


> It's really not right of target to suddenly impose rules though... If they allowed someone to buy all of that, they should be able to return IMO. The resellers just did what they were allowed to get away with. Target shouldn't have allowed it from the start


 

ITA!!!  The whole thing sounds crazy but I'm sure that legally they can't prevent him from returning as long as he has a valid receipt.  If he doesn't have a receipt, then it's up to Target to decide what he can and can't return.


----------



## La Comtesse

jennylovexo said:


> I'm so sorry about your cancelled order and the unhelpful CS reps
> 
> I am with you on that throw.  I actually saw it in the store on launch day and it was all pilly and had lint on it and I thought to myself "who would want this??"  come to find out I WANT IT now that I can't get it! Hahaha. I was under the impression there were two throws, a quilt and then that fleece blanket.  The ebay sellers use that target image that makes it look like a super nice quilt when in fact it's a fleece blanket!!!   It's a deal for $40 but not for much more than that IMO. I was also wondering if people who are buying them at prices over $100 are going to be disappointed when they receive them because I know I would be.


 
Thanks so much for the sympathy  

I know my relatives that I ordered for weren't too thrilled either.  They didn't expect it to be a fleece blanket.  I like it for $40.  I may even pay $60 for it on ebay if I really was disappointed I didn't get one.  But there is no way I'd pay $200 for it.  I wish people would stop buying from the high-price resellers and they'd just return it to the store so others would have a chance to buy it at retail.

But with what ame just posted, I am wondering if they are going to try to refuse reseller returns .  Those returns would just help people looking for things in the store.

This is another reason I don't want to buy a comforter on ebay.  I'm afraid I might be disappointed with the quality for the price since I haven't seen it in person.

Last night, my DH was like, "I have a Missoni throw."  I thought he was joking when he comes out with a Missoni beach towel I bought years ago on clearance.  LOL.  The package (we've never used it) still had the price I paid.  I think around $40 and it's a really nice towel.  So, I would definitely think twice about buying the Target stuff at a huge mark-up.  But it is nice if you can find it in-store or at a reasonable cost.  The clothing is nice too.  But imo, I wouldn't pay $200 for a Target dress when you can find an M Missoni one on sale for around that price if you look hard enough.


----------



## jennylovexo

La Comtesse said:


> Thanks so much for the sympathy
> 
> I know my relatives that I ordered for weren't too thrilled either. They didn't expect it to be a fleece blanket. I like it for $40. I may even pay $60 for it on ebay if I really was disappointed I didn't get one. But there is no way I'd pay $200 for it. I wish people would stop buying from the high-price resellers and they'd just return it to the store so others would have a chance to buy it at retail.
> 
> But with what ame just posted, I am wondering if they are going to try to refuse reseller returns . Those returns would just help people looking for things in the store.
> 
> This is another reason I don't want to buy a comforter on ebay. I'm afraid I might be disappointed with the quality for the price since I haven't seen it in person.
> 
> Last night, my DH was like, "I have a Missoni throw." I thought he was joking when he comes out with a Missoni beach towel I bought years ago on clearance. LOL. The package (we've never used it) still had the price I paid. I think around $40 and it's a really nice towel. So, I would definitely think twice about buying the Target stuff at a huge mark-up. But it is nice if you can find it in-store or at a reasonable cost. The clothing is nice too. But imo, I wouldn't pay $200 for a Target dress when you can find an M Missoni one on sale for around that price if you look hard enough.


 
ITA with everything you said.  

It's hard buying on ebay because if you haven't seen it you're not sure if you will like it in person or be happy with the quality and with the markup it makes it even harder to take.  

I think with the frenzy and the high demand people forget that these items are affordable items made for target and sometimes the quality just might not be there.   I want to purchase the prep bowls and have to resort to evilbay but I'm not sure how the quality is on them... can anyone who has them tell me if you love them and how they look IRL??


----------



## novosibirsk

I got my online order, too! Very impressed with the textured cardigans quality and I'm keeping both in pink/green and blue/brown colors.
Everything runs big and short though. I sized up in maxi dress and long black skirt hoping they'll be longer but they are short even in Large (I'm 5'10"). 
I'll be returning the following stuff in Target in Fairfax, VA or Sterling, VA. PM me if you want any of it:
blue maxi dress, L
blue long cardi, L
pumps, size 11
black long skirt, L
black textured cardi, M
black/white zig-zag t-shirt, L
Long zig zah cardi (grey/brown), L


----------



## jennylovexo

La Comtesse said:


> But with what ame just posted, I am wondering if they are going to try to refuse reseller returns . Those returns would just help people looking for things in the store.


 

There's no way they can refuse returns with a valid receipt.  If I was a re-seller and wanted to return a bunch of stuff I'd just take back a bit at a time.  Like 1/4 a day or something like that if I encountered this problem.  

Also if you try to get the comforter from ebay for not too much over retail you can always take it back to the store if you're not happy with it.


----------



## ame

azureartist said:


> If you had a cellphone video of it...wow it would go viral... the *Missoni for Target Meltdown*.


I actually had thought "yknow I should seriously record this" but I didn't want to get him coming after me if he saw me. But holy crapola.



La Comtesse said:


> OMG .  I'm glad you weren't hurt.  I don't think I would have waited to make my return.
> 
> I may have a different perspective here, but unless the man violated some other written policy (as ame said) or they thought it was fraud, I think they should have had to take the return.  They can't change the game half way with customers.  Just like cancelling orders at one point for quantity restrictions half way through the day, they are just upsetting their regular customers.  I don't have much sympathy for someone who acts this way, or for professional resellers who hoarded the stuff with no regard to people not being able to find anything in the store.  But unless he violated some policy he knew about or should have known about, I think they should have had to take the returns.
> 
> If they made a mistake regarding resellers this time, imo, the only thing they could do was to change the policy next time and clearly post it so that customers know.  To me it just sounds like they are again trying to cover themselves and make as much money as possible on this after their many mistakes.
> 
> There may be customers looking for those flats in the store, that would still like to have them without paying shipping and having to buy on ebay.  I don't think they care he is a reseller, they just want to be sure they don't lose money now. jmo.


I am actually hoping the girl that register flew at didn't get hit or anything. She looked TERRIFIED. She was shaking. There were quite a few people staring by the time he was throwing stuff. 

I mean, I see both sides of this argument, but I do wonder if they're just trying to prevent the loss, or end up with stuff that will eventually end up on clearance. I have no idea. Though I also wonder if he came in with an attitude or had a similar reaction at another store and maybe they reported it so word made it's way around? Why not just return what you can and then go to some other location? I mean we have like 15 or something here. 



Miss Kris said:


> I always miss the good stuff.  Would have loved to see it!  It's really not right of target to suddenly impose rules though... If they allowed someone to buy all of that, they should be able to return IMO.  The resellers just did what they were allowed to get away with.  Target shouldn't have allowed it from the start


I agree. They really should've planned better in advance. They really did some SERIOUS brand damage with this.



jennylovexo said:


> ITA!!!  The whole thing sounds crazy but I'm sure that legally they can't prevent him from returning as long as he has a valid receipt.  If he doesn't have a receipt, then it's up to Target to decide what he can and can't return.



Agreed. I gathered he has a receipt. And had the card it was charged to.


----------



## ame

jennylovexo said:


> There's no way they can refuse returns with a valid receipt.  If I was a re-seller and wanted to return a bunch of stuff I'd just take back a bit at a time.  Like 1/4 a day or something like that if I encountered this problem.
> 
> Also if you try to get the comforter from ebay for not too much over retail you can always take it back to the store if you're not happy with it.



Thats what I think people should do. Not just wheel it all in at once.


----------



## La Comtesse

Thanks, jennylove.  I thought about that.  But I'm not sure if what to do.  I feel like I've invested too much time in this already.  

Maybe the cure for Missoni hypnosis is having your early orders cancelled or paying to much for something on ebay.


----------



## azureartist

jennylovexo said:


> * I want to purchase the prep bowls and have to resort to evilbay but I'm not sure how the quality is on them... can anyone who has them tell me if you love them and how they look IRL??*



The prep bowls are very nice and heavyweight. The only thing I noticed is the printed design overlaps on each bowl just by a bit. It's not too bothering, but if you look at the pics on the bay - you'll see what I mean. I really lucked out finding this one after the frenzy. I'm happy with them.


----------



## Miss Kris

I got my pouf!  It's not as cushiony as I had expected, but I like it!  My feet are on it right now!  Lol.

I got my kids size 5 flats and they fit much better.  So, for those with small feet, in this line a 5 equates to a 6.5 or small 7.  Don't listen to the sellers saying a 4 is a 6.5.  Btw, if anyone is a 5.5 in womens let me know, I have the size 4 kids pair I am not using and just want shipping cost covered.

The looping pillows are much smaller than I expected too.  They are very nice, but not very big


----------



## Miss Kris

I seriously can't get over all the complements at work on the black panel dress.  I never had received that many complements before.  Highly recommend it!


----------



## mezmari

jennylovexo said:


> I'm so sorry about your cancelled order and the unhelpful CS reps
> 
> I am with you on that throw.  I actually saw it in the store on launch day and it was all pilly and had lint on it and I thought to myself "who would want this??"  come to find out I WANT IT now that I can't get it! Hahaha. I was under the impression there were two throws, a quilt and then that fleece blanket.  The ebay sellers use that target image that makes it look like a super nice quilt when in fact it's a fleece blanket!!!   It's a deal for $40 but not for much more than that IMO. I was also wondering if people who are buying them at prices over $100 are going to be disappointed when they receive them because I know I would be.



i bought one from local person for 80, and love it! maybe for more than that , no, but it's really really pretty, the colors are so vivid (which makes me wonder what kind of toxic paint they used, hehehe . i think $40 is actually a very good low price for a beautiful throw like that


----------



## NCC1701D

Ame - this was Kirkwood, MO? Yikes, I always thought of that as such a nice quiet 'burb! I hope the cops took him in, that's just uncalled for. Even if Target was wrong for not allowing him to return.

I can understand return limits but that should have been stated up-front. At this point, they have to abide by the return policy, ESPECIALLY with how THEIR ordering system screw-ups changed people's behavior. I'm sure there were plenty of people who ordered multiples of an item, or the same item in multiple sizes, to protect against some orders being cancelled or an item not fitting. If their screw-ups caused people to place multiple orders, they need to accommodate multiple returns.


----------



## mezmari

azureartist said:


> The prep bowls are very nice and heavyweight. The only thing I noticed is the printed design overlaps on each bowl just by a bit. It's not too bothering, but if you look at the pics on the bay - you'll see what I mean. I really lucked out finding this one after the frenzy. I'm happy with them.



Just used the smallest one to make salad, and i love it. not too heavy. the biggest one is very heavy, not sure i would use it on everyday basis, maybe to store fruits on the counter? very pretty thought, all of them!


----------



## mezmari

NCC1701D said:


> Ame - this was Kirkwood, MO? Yikes, I always thought of that as such a nice quiet 'burb! I hope the cops took him in, that's just uncalled for. Even if Target was wrong for not allowing him to return.
> 
> I can understand return limits but that should have been stated up-front. At this point, they have to abide by the return policy, ESPECIALLY with how THEIR ordering system screw-ups changed people's behavior. I'm sure there were plenty of people who ordered multiples of an item, or the same item in multiple sizes, to protect against some orders being cancelled or an item not fitting. If their screw-ups caused people to place multiple orders, they need to accommodate multiple returns.




I also think they should have taken it back from him. So, he just left all his stuff and left? and lost all the money? weird


----------



## Jollyberry78

ame said:


> http://shopping.yahoo.com/articles/yshoppingarticles/692/targets-blunder-with-designer-continues/
> 
> I just got home from returning the robe, a makeup bag, and the vneck. I was waiting behind this irrational angry man who was trying to return 20 pr of flats,- ton of kids stuff and a bunch of plates and other missoni stiff that he was angry didn't sell on eBay for "what it was worth". The manager wouldn't let him return it all and said that he could only return two of each item. He LOST IT and shoved a cash register off the counter, and then started hurling things from the pile he was returning. I was like "I'm getting way outta here." then he stormed off. Leaving his pile of stuff all over. They had security come over and called the cops but I left before te cops came.
> 
> Anyone local- it was kirkwood.



Holy moly! That must have been scary to watch unfold. Glad you're ok.
I have the tote bag coming to me today but am apprehensive that it will be too big to my liking. So I wanted to double check the return policy for on-line purchases. It doesn't say one can't return items en masse if one wanted to to. So I have to agree with fellow posters like La Comtesse and Miss Kriss that he should have not been denied his return as long as he had his receipt(s). Don't kill the messenger but I did also read that purchases made with PayPal will result in a Target giftcard. I know that a few pages back there was concern about there not being a disclaimer for Paypal check out for Target.com purchases. Maybe those TPFers can have an exception made for them in light of this whole Missoni chaos.


----------



## La Comtesse

ame said:


> I actually had thought "yknow I should seriously record this" but I didn't want to get him coming after me if he saw me. But holy crapola. Yeah, I don't think I would have taken the chance on recording it either.  Who wants a guy like that following you out of the store?
> 
> I am actually hoping the girl that register flew at didn't get hit or anything. She looked TERRIFIED. She was shaking. There were quite a few people staring by the time he was throwing stuff.


 
I bet she was terrified!  I think they are going to need to have security guards at the store if this is how they do business.

I once was at a luxury outlet store when a man was stealing an expensive coat.  When he walked through the door the security sensors went off. He stopped and paused and turned around.  I was at the register paying for my purchases.  The girl working the register seemed to have been trying to help him (and kind of flirting with him imo) before he suddenly walked out.

When the alarm went off, the girl, who was now waiting on me said to him, "you have to wait."  Then the phone rang and she answered.  I guess it was security calling HER to tell her what to do (I guess they were watching on camera).  Then the guy started yelling, " what, what?" at her and started coming over to the register in an aggressive manner.  I grabbed my purse off the counter which I had had open to pay.  But I was scared.  Then he ended up running out the door and they called mall security to look for him.  I was afraid to go to my car.  It blew my mind that security told the little girl (she was like five feet tall and about a hundred pounds) to stop him!  And they never came out from wherever they sit and look at the cameras until he was safely out of the store.  I then saw them referring to the coat.

Really, employees should not have to be security guards too.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Miss Kris said:


> I seriously can't get over all the complements at work on the black panel dress.  I never had received that many complements before.  Highly recommend it!



I told myself I wasn't going to buy anything else, but now I am intrigued! Is the dress the black panel dress? How did you wear it? I might look for one on ebay!


----------



## Miss Kris

HermesNewbie said:


> I told myself I wasn't going to buy anything else, but now I am intrigued! Is the dress the black panel dress? How did you wear it? I might look for one on ebay!



I just wore it by itself with wedges!  My wedges were from target too actually.  They are peep toe, black, but looks like a lace pattern cut out and the wedge is tan cork.  I wore my hair up in a high bun to make it look modern.  So far it's my fave piece of clothing from the collection.  I am usually a size small but got it in an XS and it's perfect!

ETA here are the shoes:  http://www.target.com/p/Women-s-Merona-Maribel-Peep-Toe-Wedges-Black/-/A-13033457. They look way cuter in person!


----------



## Jollyberry78

Miss Kris said:


> I seriously can't get over all the complements at work on the black panel dress.  I never had received that many complements before.  Highly recommend it!



If this was Facebook, I would have "like"d this statement already. Glad you're enjoying the dress!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Miss Kris said:


> I just wore it by itself with wedges!  My wedges were from target too actually.  They are peep toe, black, but looks like a lace pattern cut out and the wedge is tan cork.  I wore my hair up in a high bun to make it look modern.  So far it's my fave piece of clothing from the collection



Sounds super cute! I will definitely be looking for one on ebay! I like this look too:


----------



## saligator

Ok Sizes:

B/W sweater coat. Runs BIG. I received a MED and its huge. I'm usually an 8 ish on top.

Multi Colored coat. Even M is HUGE.

B/W Sweater vest. True to size. The M was perfect.

I am returning: M and L of the Multicolored coat.  L  of the B/W Vest


----------



## azureartist

La Comtesse said:


> I bet she was terrified!  I think they are going to need to have security guards at the store if this is how they do business.
> 
> I once was at a luxury outlet store when a man was stealing an expensive coat.  When he walked through the door the security sensors went off. He stopped and paused and turned around.  I was at the register paying for my purchases.  The girl working the register seemed to have been trying to help him (and kind of flirting with him imo) before he suddenly walked out.
> 
> When the alarm went off, the girl, who was now waiting on me said to him, "you have to wait."  Then the phone rang and she answered.  I guess it was security calling HER to tell her what to do (I guess they were watching on camera).  Then the guy started yelling, " what, what?" at her and started coming over to the register in an aggressive manner.  I grabbed my purse off the counter which I had had open to pay.  But I was scared.  Then he ended up running out the door and they called mall security to look for him.  I was afraid to go to my car.  It blew my mind that security told the little girl (she was like five feet tall and about a hundred pounds) to stop him!  And they never came out from wherever they sit and look at the cameras until he was safely out of the store.  I then saw them referring to the coat.
> 
> Really, employees should not have to be security guards too.



Wow - scary story too! On second thought - I think I also would have wanted to get the heck out of there in a hurry. But Target cannot do this to people. They created their own Frankenstein monster. I bet when all is said and done we'll be finding these things up until Christmas. As one poster said... some of the shoppers could not be bothered. I noticed myself that they've moved on the more "important" things... like Halloween & stuff. LOL! They are just glancing at Missoni like "so that's it"?


----------



## Miss Kris

HermesNewbie said:


> Sounds super cute! I will definitely be looking for one on ebay! I like this look too:



Def worth the investment.  It's so soft and stretchy yet not clingy.  It's not one of those "sit at work uncomfortable all day" dresses!  Can't wait to pair it with tights and a sweater!


----------



## La Comtesse

NCC1701D said:


> Ame - this was Kirkwood, MO? Yikes, I always thought of that as such a nice quiet 'burb! I hope the cops took him in, that's just uncalled for. Even if Target was wrong for not allowing him to return.
> 
> I can understand return limits but that should have been stated up-front. At this point, they have to abide by the return policy, ESPECIALLY with how THEIR ordering system screw-ups changed people's behavior. I'm sure there were plenty of people who ordered multiples of an item, or the same item in multiple sizes, to protect against some orders being cancelled or an item not fitting. If their screw-ups caused people to place multiple orders, they need to accommodate multiple returns.


 
I know!  They told me the first day that my relatives orders had not gone through and to try to reorder for her.  I did this in my account on my card (since they said it was a problem with the Target card).  Later someone else told her they thought the original orders had gone through.  After all the HUGE MESS THEIR SITE CREATED, I figured, I would wait to be sure the items were shipped before cancelling the duplicates.  Also, when I tried to reorder, I had to just reorder what was left-- sometimes ordering a size larger than I would have liked.  

With all the rumors about cancellations  for quantity, etc.  And the fact that they were processing orders out of turn, I figured I'd just leave the orders, and try to cancel duplicates once the first items shipped.  Their system has been so messed up so far I haven't been able to cancel anything because I'm receiving one item here, one there from each order.  I still don't have matching pieces of most things I need matching pieces of.  In the case of the bedding being cancelled, I don't know if my relative will want to keep the bath stuff or not.  So, I have to wait to see if we can find a matching comforter.   Also, I can't get online to cancel anything or even see my orders...and I don't have another two hours to wait on hold for a rep.

They better not try to refuse my returns.  At least I paid with Amex.  My relative used her Target card.  And I really feel for those who used pay pal.  Their policies are horrible sometimes too imo.  I hope whoever did use pay pal used a good credit card in case they have a problem.


----------



## dea8885

I am new to the TPF but I have been watching this thread since last week. I just wanted to let anyone in the Orlando area know that the target off of OBT and 417 had 2 of the blue and white luggage pieces and 2 of the colorfull luggage pieces. They also had a good amount of the rainboots and pumps. I did not see any adult flats. They had a few of the eye masks and one of the travel pillows. There were some leggings and socks too. They had one green (XL) sweater and some of the lingerie. 

Also, last night, I won the black and white dress for $46, shipping included, off of ebay. That is about $10 less than retail.


----------



## Miss Kris

Jollyberry78 said:


> If this was Facebook, I would have "like"d this statement already. Glad you're enjoying the dress!



Thanks!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Miss Kris said:


> ETA here are the shoes:  http://www.target.com/p/Women-s-Merona-Maribel-Peep-Toe-Wedges-Black/-/A-13033457. They look way cuter in person!



Those are really cute too -- I love wedges!

Now to track down that dress on ebay!


----------



## nauticalstar

Potomac Yard in VA 

Was there to buy cold medicine and saw a variety of sizes of the pumps and also a loop pillow! I know some have been looking for the pillow- it was in the regular bedding section on an endcap.


----------



## dbeth

La Comtesse said:


> I know!  They told me the first day that my relatives orders had not gone through and to try to reorder for her.  I did this in my account on my card (since they said it was a problem with the Target card).  Later someone else told her they thought the original orders had gone through.  After all the HUGE MESS THEIR SITE CREATED, I figured, I would wait to be sure the items were shipped before cancelling the duplicates.  Also, when I tried to reorder, I had to just reorder what was left-- sometimes ordering a size larger than I would have liked.
> 
> With all the rumors about cancellations  for quantity, etc.  And the fact that they were processing orders out of turn, I figured I'd just leave the orders, and try to cancel duplicates once the first items shipped.  Their system has been so messed up so far I haven't been able to cancel anything because I'm receiving one item here, one there from each order.  I still don't have matching pieces of most things I need matching pieces of.  In the case of the bedding being cancelled, I don't know if my relative will want to keep the bath stuff or not.  So, I have to wait to see if we can find a matching comforter.   Also, I can't get online to cancel anything or even see my orders...and I don't have another two hours to wait on hold for a rep.
> 
> They better not try to refuse my returns.  At least I paid with Amex.  My relative used her Target card.  And I really feel for those who used pay pal.  Their policies are horrible sometimes too imo.  I hope whoever did use pay pal used a good credit card in case they have a problem.




I am having the same problem now too----I can't cancel anything even though my emails say I can when something is being delayed. Now I have recieved multiple items that have shipped, but they are different ones from several different orders.

My credit card company is fairly good, so we'll see what happens. (I am one of the ones who used Paypal for all 4 orders.)  One of my delivery emails says that my eyeshadow is out on the truck being delivered today. I need to check my mail because I am off to Target tonight to see if I can return it back to the credit card since I used Paypal. I'll check back here to let you ladies know what happens.

I am going to be soooooo pissed off if I can't return back to my credit card via paypal---I think I have $400 or $500 worth of stuff I bought since I bought two different sizes.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

While searching for the black panel dress I saw this on one of the listings. I would love to contact this seller and say, "Yes, I was one of the unfortunate shoppers that missed out on many Missoni pieces, thanks to resellers like you who went in and wiped everything out so they could list them on ebay!" 




> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Were you one of the unfortunate shoppers that were unable to purchase this great collection?  Here is your chance.  *Missoni*  exclusively for Target launched on 9/13 and has are already sold out.  *Missoni* only designed 400 pieces and once theyre gone, theyre gone for good!!![/FONT]


----------



## chuggie

So, after a couple of trips to stores and receiving two online orders, I'm finding some of the sizing to be inconsistent. In store I tired on three different cardigans (the multicolored zig-zag with blues and browns, the space-dyed, and the black Chanel-esque one). they fit in the M though they still varied a bit in how tightly they fit across the chest. 

The shells also fit well in the M.

The v-neck sweaters in M were all a bit different. The green and pink v-neck are much shorter and just a bit more fitted than the cardigans. The blue v-neck and pure black v-neck were a bit longer and looser. Some of them will have to go back.

Overall, I think the quality is good for the price. I like adding some new looks to my closet.


----------



## La Comtesse

dea8885 said:


> I am new to the TPF but I have been watching this thread since last week. I just wanted to let anyone in the Orlando area know that the target off of OBT and 417 had 2 of the blue and white luggage pieces and 2 of the colorfull luggage pieces. They also had a good amount of the rainboots and pumps. I did not see any adult flats. They had a few of the eye masks and one of the travel pillows. There were some leggings and socks too. They had one green (XL) sweater and some of the lingerie.
> 
> Also, last night, I won the black and white dress for $46, shipping included, off of ebay. That is about $10 less than retail.


 
Welcome to tpf. Thanks for sharing store inventory.  I'm sure it has helped those in Orlando.  And congratulations on the dress. 



dbeth said:


> I am having the same problem now too----I can't cancel anything even though my emails say I can when something is being delayed. Now I have recieved multiple items that have shipped, but they are different ones from several different orders.
> 
> My credit card company is fairly good, so we'll see what happens. (I am one of the ones who used Paypal for all 4 orders.)  One of my delivery emails says that my eyeshadow is out on the truck being delivered today. I need to check my mail because I am off to Target tonight to see if I can return it back to the credit card since I used Paypal. I'll check back here to let you ladies know what happens.
> 
> I am going to be soooooo pissed off if I can't return back to my credit card via paypal---I think I have $400 or $500 worth of stuff I bought since I bought two different sizes.


 
Ughh, I know.  I hope there aren't any more problems!  And I'm sure you don't want a $1500 Target gift card at this point.  Maybe this is a last ditch effort at keeping customers that would otherwise never shop at Target again after the Missoni fiasco (joking).


----------



## authenticplease

novella said:


> I also got this adorable skirt yesterday, which completed my sole order with target.com. I love it on others but I wasn't feeling it for me when I tried it on. I think it's going back:


This was posted on FabSugar yesterday....really cute look!

_If we didn't love Fab reader __le sorelle__'s look so much, we'd have to hate her for scoring the amazing __Missoni__ for Target mini she's showing off. The coveted zigzags look even better styled up with the right __boho accoutrements__ &#8212; like a fabulous floppy hat and moccasin boots. Not to mention the fact that she balances the look perfectly with a black top and open cardigan that hit the transitional style note with effortless cool.
_media31.onsugar.com/files/2011/09/38/2/192/1922564/6d9841d3826b94bc_lod.jpg
Congrats to le sorelle!


----------



## ame

NCC1701D said:


> Ame - this was Kirkwood, MO? Yikes, I always thought of that as such a nice quiet 'burb! I hope the cops took him in, that's just uncalled for. Even if Target was wrong for not allowing him to return.
> 
> I can understand return limits but that should have been stated up-front. At this point, they have to abide by the return policy, ESPECIALLY with how THEIR ordering system screw-ups changed people's behavior. I'm sure there were plenty of people who ordered multiples of an item, or the same item in multiple sizes, to protect against some orders being cancelled or an item not fitting. If their screw-ups caused people to place multiple orders, they need to accommodate multiple returns.


Yep, that's the store! I have only ever seen such a meltdown occur at the Brentwood and the Hampton locations prior to this. People who I assume steal and try to bring stuff back for the money usually.  My dentist is just down the road and I went there on the way to the dentist thinking "oh Ill be in and out!". Yea right!   I really wonder what happened after I left. I remember him saying something about the other store. But I don't know which other store.   At least I got a good spot there which like NEVER happens.



mezmari said:


> I also think they should have taken it back from him. So, he just left all his stuff and left? and lost all the money? weird


He stormed off but I don't know if he left the store, or what. I didn't see him leave the store. I think all of those girls were just glad there was a counter there he didn't climb over.


----------



## onesmallchimera

Lot's of new stuff at my Targets. I got 2 headscarfs, the purse organizer, the brown sweater, and the shawl.


----------



## LVjudy

HermesNewbie said:


> Sounds super cute! I will definitely be looking for one on ebay! I like this look too:



i love this look! like you im kicking myself for not ordering this dress.  esp when i ordered the matching cardi.  hoping i can find one.  i sent a pic to about 6 or 7 friends/family in 5 different states hoping to track one down LOL! 

i really dont want to go the 'bay to get it


----------



## Miss Kris

authenticplease said:


> This was posted on FabSugar yesterday....really cute look!
> 
> _If we didn't love Fab reader __le sorelle__'s look so much, we'd have to hate her for scoring the amazing __Missoni__ for Target mini she's showing off. The coveted zigzags look even better styled up with the right __boho accoutrements__  like a fabulous floppy hat and moccasin boots. Not to mention the fact that she balances the look perfectly with a black top and open cardigan that hit the transitional style note with effortless cool.
> _media31.onsugar.com/files/2011/09/38/2/192/1922564/6d9841d3826b94bc_lod.jpg
> Congrats to le sorelle!



Love it!  This is actually how I planned to wear it less hat and boots, so glad it looks good when worn!


----------



## kiki119

sammix3 said:


> Hmm good to know. How are the Missoni ones like? Are they all ribboned?



I haven't taken it out of the package yet


----------



## kiki119

my most wanted item is here...

here she is... Copper bike.. they are numbered as there are 500 made... this one is 277/500


----------



## PrettyCamellia

*Target* should have limited how many items people can buy from the beginning instead of trying to limit the number of items people can return when it clearly states their return policy is 90 days


----------



## azureartist

I see they have the headscarfs/clip package on target.com!
http://www.target.com/p/Conair-Black-Bundle-W-Bobby-Slides-Black-3-Pack/-/A-13565103
http://www.target.com/p/Conair-Floral-Multi-Bundle-W-Scarf-Floral-3-Pack/-/A-13565105
http://www.target.com/p/Conair-Black-Bundle-W-Bobby-Slides-Black-3-Pack/-/A-13565103


----------



## azureartist

kiki119 said:


> my most wanted item is here...
> 
> here she is... Copper bike.. they are numbered as there are 500 made... this one is 277/500



That is SERIOUSLY GORGI! I can see why they are going for so much. Collector's item for sure...


----------



## Catbaglover

Kiki - that is a beautiful bike _and_ an adorable kitty you have!


----------



## jennylovexo

mezmari said:


> i bought one from local person for 80, and love it! maybe for more than that , no, but it's really really pretty, the colors are so vivid (which makes me wonder what kind of toxic paint they used, hehehe . i think $40 is actually a very good low price for a beautiful throw like that


 
lol @ toxic materials in it!!!   It's all about what someone is willing to pay for it.  What I was trying to say is that I hope the people paying those high prices aren't disappointed with their purchase once they receive it!  I'm glad you like yours!!    At $40 it's a great deal!!


----------



## jennylovexo

dea8885 said:


> Also, last night, I won the black and white dress for $46, shipping included, off of ebay. That is about $10 less than retail.


 
Welcome!!!  congrats on your dress, that's a great deal!!


----------



## kiki119

azureartist said:


> That is SERIOUSLY GORGI! I can see why they are going for so much. Collector's item for sure...



Thanks!!! I am happy that I got it... I don't care rest of my order get cancelled now...  :



Catbaglover said:


> Kiki - that is a beautiful bike _and_ an adorable kitty you have!



thanks!!! Mr. Hayden is very silly! lol


----------



## Miss Kris

kiki119 said:


> my most wanted item is here...
> 
> here she is... Copper bike.. they are numbered as there are 500 made... this one is 277/500



Cute!  I want more pics of the kitty though!  Love how curious the kitty is!


----------



## jennylovexo

onesmallchimera said:


> Lot's of new stuff at my Targets. I got 2 headscarfs, the purse organizer, the brown sweater, and the shawl.


 
What part of florida are you in??  I'm in florida too


----------



## jennylovexo

La Comtesse said:


> Thanks, jennylove. I thought about that. But I'm not sure if what to do. I feel like I've invested too much time in this already.
> 
> Maybe the cure for Missoni hypnosis is having your early orders cancelled or paying to much for something on ebay.


 
IDK What the cure is but I sure need to find it because now I'm stalking things on ebay :ninja:



azureartist said:


> The prep bowls are very nice and heavyweight. The only thing I noticed is the printed design overlaps on each bowl just by a bit. It's not too bothering, but if you look at the pics on the bay - you'll see what I mean. I really lucked out finding this one after the frenzy. I'm happy with them.


 
Oooh I'll have to look for that on the bay.  Thanks so much for the heads up because if I pay a ton for them I'm going to want them to be perfect.  They look really nice.  I was just thinking besides the clothing the mixing bowls were probably the only other thing I needed!!!!    Meanwhile I'm swimming in Missoni stuff!!


----------



## jennylovexo

chuggie said:


> *So, after a couple of trips to stores and receiving two online orders, I'm finding some of the sizing to be inconsistent.* In store I tired on three different cardigans (the multicolored zig-zag with blues and browns, the space-dyed, and the black Chanel-esque one). they fit in the M though they still varied a bit in how tightly they fit across the chest.


 
Is anyone else noticing inconsistent sizing??  This could be why I'm having a problem.  I bought two dresses in XL and then realized they were way too big so I bought them in L from evilbay and one L is super tight, which makes no sense.  How could XL be huge and L be too tight.  It's baffling me.  Then the second dress was the black and white tank dress and the one I got off of ebay has the straps sewn in crooked and way too close to the center so they don't cover my bra straps.... WEIRD


----------



## Simpsonyte

I know it's just a pair of socks, but they are so cute I had to post! Love the Missoni print detail!


----------



## pinklepurr

kiki119 said:


> my most wanted item is here...
> 
> here she is... Copper bike.. they are numbered as there are 500 made... this one is 277/500



omg it's stunning! i love it! that'd be my pride and joy 

is it sick that I have 20 items but I want more? It's mostly home stuff: 

2 picture frames
note cube
folders
2 votives
shower curtain
blue media bin
blue crate, colore crate
blue desk drawer organizer
multicolor makeup kit
laptop sleeve
multicolor journal
umbrella - on the way
smaller valet - on the way
canvas bag - on the way
black/white kit - on the way
mini journal set
colore folder holder thingy
iPhone case
girl's scarf

....that's all 

I plan on getting the king sized colore mini chevron duvet set, a multicolor 
weekender and whatever else I find left after payday either in stores or on Feebay (prices are dropping for some things  )


----------



## koshi13

kiki119 said:


> my most wanted item is here...
> 
> here she is... Copper bike.. they are numbered as there are 500 made... this one is 277/500



Congrats! It's so pretty!  I still haven't gotten mine assembled yet.  Did you assemble yours by yourself?  Was it easy to do?


----------



## digby723

Went to the Target in Falls Church on Leesburg pike tonight. They had one pair of size 2 girls rain boots, and not other shoes, some photo frames, I think about 4 b&w zig zag glasses, 3 b&w zig zag bowls, some tights and some women's and girls clothing. I got a b&w zig zag cardi tonight, which feels sooooooooo soft! I'm normally an XL and the M fit pretty good, but I decided to get the L, since I don't like to wear tight-ish clothes. They had a bikini, zig zag pj bottoms, multicolored pj bottoms, lingere, and 2 more zig zag cardis left (as well as some kids clothes). I'll prolly hit Arlington tomorrow in hopes for a scarf. It's the only thing I reallllllly wanted, and I can't find them anywhere!


----------



## La Comtesse

jennylovexo said:


> Is anyone else noticing inconsistent sizing??  This could be why I'm having a problem.  I bought two dresses in XL and then realized they were way too big so I bought them in L from evilbay and one L is super tight, which makes no sense.  How could XL be huge and L be too tight.  It's baffling me.  Then the second dress was the black and white tank dress and the one I got off of ebay has the straps sewn in crooked and way too close to the center so they don't cover my bra straps.... WEIRD


 
I don't have enough clothes to comment on that--only a twinset which I find to be TTS.  

However, I think maybe shoes may have some sizing issues.  

My relative who went to the store the morning of launch picked up a pair of pumps for me.  We both wear the same whole size.  But she accidentally grabbed one pair in the next half size up.  We are both pretty consistent same size.  She had to return the pair in our size because of a defect on the toe--scuffed suede and glue showing.  The pair in the half size up fits me perfectly for my left foot but in the righ foot it's a little loose.  It seems that the pair I have runs a little small--at least for one of the shoes--LOL.  I've never had that problem before.  But I see some people saying the pumps were TTS and some say they ran large.  I think at least one of mine runs small .


----------



## kiki119

pinklepurr said:


> omg it's stunning! i love it! that'd be my pride and joy


Awww thanks.. I told my BF that I won't be riding it bc it is too pretty.. he thought I was crazy!! and I kinda want to decorate my apt around the bike! lol




Miss Kris said:


> Cute!  I want more pics of the kitty though!  Love how curious the kitty is!



awww.. here he is... just to keep my post on the topics... I put some missoni items in the photos lol... I really wished they had made pet items!!!! I bought the baby blanket for my fur babies instead... 

sorry they are lil fuzzy... stupid phone...






and... my dog... Stewart..


----------



## kiki119

koshi13 said:


> Congrats! It's so pretty!  I still haven't gotten mine assembled yet.  Did you assemble yours by yourself?  Was it easy to do?



ya I did it myself.. took about 45 mins... not too bad... 
I don't have a bike rack.. so it will be impossible for me to bring it to target for that free assembly


----------



## La Comtesse

^^Congratulations on the bike, Kiki.  And your pets are adorable.  They should have made pet items.  But they look so cute in the blanket in your basket.


----------



## Miss Kris

kiki119 said:


> Awww thanks.. I told my BF that I won't be riding it bc it is too pretty.. he thought I was crazy!! and I kinda want to decorate my apt around the bike! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww.. here he is... just to keep my post on the topics... I put some missoni items in the photos lol... I really wished they had made pet items!!!! I bought the baby blanket for my fur babies instead...
> 
> sorry they are lil fuzzy... stupid phone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... my dog... Stewart..



Omg loveee these pics of them in the basket!  Love love!  Now you need some Missoni frames to put these pics of them in!   I love that the dog looks scared and the cat looks so happy to be in there.


----------



## tastangan

I went by Target today and saw more Missoni items there today than I have ever seen. I saw clothes, kids clothes, throws (yes, throws!), picture frames, the box thingies, tile pictures, towels, duvet cover, comforter, towels, rug, shower curtain and even a pillow. 

I even saw the passione duvet set that someone wanted (though it's king). It was an online return and was clearanced to $83.xx. I got that along with some clothes (incl the black panel dress) and the towels. Oh, and the throw too.


----------



## tastangan

kiki119 said:


> ya I did it myself.. took about 45 mins... not too bad...
> I don't have a bike rack.. so it will be impossible for me to bring it to target for that free assembly



The bike is really cute. I think I wouldn't want to use it too if I have it.


----------



## mezmari

digby723 said:


> Went to the Target in Falls Church on Leesburg pike tonight. They had one pair of size 2 girls rain boots, and not other shoes, some photo frames, I think about 4 b&w zig zag glasses, 3 b&w zig zag bowls, some tights and some women's and girls clothing. I got a b&w zig zag cardi tonight, which feels sooooooooo soft! I'm normally an XL and the M fit pretty good, but I decided to get the L, since I don't like to wear tight-ish clothes. They had a bikini, zig zag pj bottoms, multicolored pj bottoms, lingere, and 2 more zig zag cardis left (as well as some kids clothes). I'll prolly hit Arlington tomorrow in hopes for a scarf. It's the only thing I reallllllly wanted, and I can't find them anywhere!




can you let me know if you see any bath towel at arlington? especially hand sized blue chevron?thanks !!!


----------



## mezmari

tastangan said:


> I went by Target today and saw more Missoni items there today than I have ever seen. I saw clothes, kids clothes, throws (yes, throws!), picture frames, the box thingies, tile pictures, towels, duvet cover, comforter, towels, rug, shower curtain and even a pillow.
> 
> I even saw the passione duvet set that someone wanted (though it's king). It was an online return and was clearanced to $83.xx. I got that along with some clothes (incl the black panel dress) and the towels. Oh, and the throw too.




which target what that? around what time? how many throws did they have? did it look like returns or new stock? unbelievable!


----------



## Miss Kris

tastangan said:


> I went by Target today and saw more Missoni items there today than I have ever seen. I saw clothes, kids clothes, throws (yes, throws!), picture frames, the box thingies, tile pictures, towels, duvet cover, comforter, towels, rug, shower curtain and even a pillow.
> 
> I even saw the passione duvet set that someone wanted (though it's king). It was an online return and was clearanced to $83.xx. I got that along with some clothes (incl the black panel dress) and the towels. Oh, and the throw too.



I'm terrible and would have bought all throws and sold a bunch.  I know, I'm bad, but it would recoup lots of money spent!

What colors did they have?!  Which did you get?!


----------



## kiki119

Miss Kris said:


> Omg loveee these pics of them in the basket!  Love love!  Now you need some Missoni frames to put these pics of them in!   I love that the dog looks scared and the cat looks so happy to be in there.



Hahaha that's a great idea to buy some missoni frames lol

Stewart always has a sad face on.. And I can never get mad at him  but he is afraid of strange places... And Hayden is the opposite and wants to get into everything lol


----------



## tastangan

mezmari said:


> which target what that? around what time? how many throws did they have? did it look like returns or new stock? unbelievable!



It's in NJ.



Miss Kris said:


> I'm terrible and would have bought all throws and sold a bunch.  I know, I'm bad, but it would recoup lots of money spent!
> 
> What colors did they have?!  Which did you get?!



There were two of the Passione throws. DH saw them first and did not have the sense to put them into the cart. By the time he told me about them and I got to the rack, another lady had her hands on one. I was pretty mad at DH because she (or anyone else) could have easily taken both. If I could have taken both, I would have and kept them too. And resell the one that I got from evilBay. So I made him pay for the stuff plus my clothes.

As I was waiting for DH to pay, I went to check out out the customer service and found the towels, shower curtain and a pillow. I decided to leave one of the blue-green towel behind as well as the shower curtain and pillow. Then I changed my mind and wanted to get that towel as well. As I was going back to get the towel, someone saw me with the bunch of towels and asked me where I got it from. I pointed her to the area and told her that if she didn't want it, I would take it. She grabbed it immediately along with the other stuff and didn't so much as thank me or even look at me. Jeez..


----------



## lovemydeals

mezmari said:


> can you let me know if you see any bath towel at arlington? especially hand sized blue chevron?thanks !!!



They didnt this morning around 10am,  they did have the purple bath towels though.  Were u able to get the blue bath towels at the leesburg target?


----------



## mezmari

lovemydeals said:


> They didnt this morning around 10am,  they did have the purple bath towels though.  Were u able to get the blue bath towels at the leesburg target?



i got blue bath towels at rockville, now looking for hand ones ahhh!!


----------



## bergafer3

ame said:


> http://shopping.yahoo.com/articles/yshoppingarticles/692/targets-blunder-with-designer-continues/
> 
> I just got home from returning the robe, a makeup bag, and the vneck. I was waiting behind this irrational angry man who was trying to return 20 pr of flats,- ton of kids stuff and a bunch of plates and other missoni stiff that he was angry didn't sell on eBay for "what it was worth". The manager wouldn't let him return it all and said that he could only return two of each item. He LOST IT and shoved a cash register off the counter, and then started hurling things from the pile he was returning. I was like "I'm getting way outta here." then he stormed off. Leaving his pile of stuff all over. They had security come over and called the cops but I left before te cops came.
> 
> Anyone local- it was kirkwood.


Kirkwood, MO? I go there alot and hampton. i can't beleive ive missed this action! and i just return a missoni skirt there yesterday.


----------



## cupcakekiss

went to 4 diff target stores in my area last week....and all women's clothes were gone except for the lounge wear... and some socks/tights, hair accessories, and travel accessories
i only ended up buying one hair accessory, 2 pairs/socks, and 2 tights... i wanted the shoes, scarves, and sweaters too


----------



## LoveMyMarc

OMG, I managed to score the 2 throws at Target today!! I was so shocked when I just saw them sitting there. I snatched them up quickly.


----------



## Pursissima

I just bought those pumps at my local Target, they had one pair in my size, amazing!


----------



## novella

HermesNewbie said:


> I told myself I wasn't going to buy anything else, but now I am intrigued! Is the dress the black panel dress? How did you wear it? I might look for one on ebay!



Same here. I always liked this dress but seeing how everyone styled it makes me want it even more. I hope to find a reasonably priced dress on feebay!


----------



## tastangan

LoveMyMarc said:


> OMG, I managed to score the 2 throws at Target today!! I was so shocked when I just saw them sitting there. I snatched them up quickly.



That's awesome. What color did you find?



novella said:


> Same here. I always liked this dress but seeing how everyone styled it makes me want it even more. I hope to find a reasonably priced dress on feebay!



Keep checking Target for returns. I was starting to stalk this dress on feebay and I'm glad that I never took the plunge because I found it in Target today. In my size too.

I told DH that I was going to hit Missoni jackpot today and I did find some nice stuff today.


----------



## mezmari

LoveMyMarc said:


> OMG, I managed to score the 2 throws at Target today!! I was so shocked when I just saw them sitting there. I snatched them up quickly.




what location was that? and what time?


----------



## mezmari

ok, espresso set is going for over 1k on ebay now. that's crazy! maybe there is something toxic in that bright paint missoni uses after all, to make everyone so crazy!! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MISSONI-TAR...pliances_US&hash=item3cbc0fbf65#ht_500wt_1363


----------



## tastangan

mezmari said:


> ok, espresso set is going for over 1k on ebay now. that's crazy! maybe there is something toxic in that bright paint missoni uses after all, to make everyone so crazy!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MISSONI-TAR...pliances_US&hash=item3cbc0fbf65#ht_500wt_1363



No kidding. And the seller doesn't even have the item in hand yet.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

tastangan said:


> That's awesome. What color did you find?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep checking Target for returns. I was starting to stalk this dress on feebay and I'm glad that I never took the plunge because I found it in Target today. In my size too.
> 
> I told DH that I was going to hit Missoni jackpot today and I did find some nice stuff today.


Colore and Passione!



mezmari said:


> what location was that? and what time?


I'll PM you that.


----------



## G&Smommy

Just curious, is anyone else having problems trying to return online purchases?  I bought two duvet sets intending only to keep one and I get an error after I click through the return process.  I tried calling customer service, but the wait is too long.  Can I return to the store without going through the online return process?  I can't believe their website is still malfunctioning over a week later.


----------



## sammix3

I am desperate... thinking about contacting an eBay seller for buy it now at $150 for the duvet set. Ah !!


----------



## sammix3

G&Smommy said:


> Just curious, is anyone else having problems trying to return online purchases?  I bought two duvet sets intending only to keep one and I get an error after I click through the return process.  I tried calling customer service, but the wait is too long.  Can I return to the store without going through the online return process?  I can't believe their website is still malfunctioning over a week later.



Which ones are you returning?


----------



## azureartist

mezmari said:


> ok, espresso set is going for over 1k on ebay now. that's crazy! maybe there is something toxic in that bright paint missoni uses after all, to make everyone so crazy!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MISSONI-TAR...pliances_US&hash=item3cbc0fbf65#ht_500wt_1363



OMG! WOW!  What was the retail price of that again?

I think I'm truly hypnotized. Bought 2 soy candles (the purple ones) and 1 set of bulldog clips. I'm obsessed...really!


----------



## G&Smommy

sammix3 said:


> Which ones are you returning?


 
I think it is called Creeping Floral.  It is the duvet set with the ivory base color and the multicolored leaves/flowers all over it.


----------



## G&Smommy

G&Smommy said:


> I think it is called Creeping Floral. It is the duvet set with the ivory base color and the multicolored leaves/flowers all over it.


 
Sorry, it is Colore Birdseye Floral.  Creeping Floral is the one I am keeping.


----------



## sammix3

G&Smommy said:


> Sorry, it is Colore Birdseye Floral.  Creeping Floral is the one I am keeping.



Great choice! I would prefer the creeping floral as well.


----------



## G&Smommy

sammix3 said:


> Great choice! I would prefer the creeping floral as well.


 
Thanks, sammix3!  It was hard to choose from online photos, easier once I actually received the sets.


----------



## novella

mezmari said:


> ok, espresso set is going for over 1k on ebay now. that's crazy! maybe there is something toxic in that bright paint missoni uses after all, to make everyone so crazy!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MISSONI-TAR...pliances_US&hash=item3cbc0fbf65#ht_500wt_1363





azureartist said:


> OMG! WOW! What was the retail price of that again?
> 
> I think I'm truly hypnotized. Bought 2 soy candles (the purple ones) and 1 set of bulldog clips. I'm obsessed...really!



That's ridiculous. The espresso set retailed for $39.99 + tax on top of that. SMDH... 



LoveMyMarc said:


> OMG, I managed to score the 2 throws at  Target today!! I was so shocked when I just saw them sitting there. I  snatched them up quickly.



You're so lucky! Now I'm motivated to go to my Targets because I want a throw so badly...


----------



## novella

tastangan said:


> That's awesome. What color did you find?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep checking Target for returns. I was starting to stalk this dress on feebay and I'm glad that I never took the plunge because I found it in Target today. In my size too.
> 
> I told DH that I was going to hit Missoni jackpot today and I did find some nice stuff today.



That's a good point. I haven't been bothering but I should start going every day just to see what the returns are like. Congrats on your scores. I'm jealous!!!


----------



## melvel

You guys are so lucky for finding the throw.  I haven't even seen one, not even from other ladies' carts!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

novella said:


> That's ridiculous. The espresso set retailed for $39.99 + tax on top of that. SMDH...
> 
> 
> 
> You're so lucky! Now I'm motivated to go to my Targets because I want a throw so badly...



You can actually find some pretty good deals on them on eBay.


----------



## saligator

Ugh. Do you have to return "online only" items via mail? Gads.


----------



## justlurking

saligator said:


> Ugh. Do you have to return "online only" items via mail? Gads.


 
No, they can be returned to the store. While I know it has been done before this, I also looked at the return statement when I clicked on items that were "online only" and it said they can be returned to the store.


----------



## justlurking

Can someone please tell me how much the boxed sticky notes retailed for? I keep trying to tell myself I do not need them since I probably have a lifetime supply of post-its. Oh, the madness...


----------



## kasumi168

I received my 21" luggage today from ebay and i love it!

Also, despite getting the delayed shipment email, they actually sent out my outstanding order of the cosmetic cases on the same day, and i got the shipment notification 2 days later. Go Figure!


----------



## xanderbsb

It looks like the Target website took down most of the Missoni items. I just performed a search for "missoni" and only 90 items pop up now.


----------



## digby723

mezmari said:


> can you let me know if you see any bath towel at arlington? especially hand sized blue chevron?thanks !!!



Sure! I saw one towel in Woodbridge now that I think of it, but that was on Tuesday, and it was a purple one. I'll let you know if I see one in the area though!  ETA: nevermind, I see that someone already told you Arlington didn't have them! 

Has anyone had any luck finding things in store, when Target's website says "in stock"? I know limited means that it's supposed to be there, but that people have moved them, but I saw a picture of someones puzzle dishes/serving plates and now I want them pretty badly. My closest Target says they're in stock, but when I was there Wed night, all Missoni was basically wiped out. I'll prolly still go and check tonight, but just curious as to if it's even worth my time.


----------



## onesmallchimera

jennylovexo said:


> What part of florida are you in??  I'm in florida too



Central. This was at the Millenia store in Orlando.

I got the last sweater, shawl, and black and white scarf. They had a few floral scarfs, some purse kits, lots of kids clothing, the jumper, a few bedspreads, shoes, stationary, travel pillows, and lots of sleep masks left. There may have been some headbands and sheets too.


----------



## stylesd

received the umbrella and night gown in the mail yesterday. also received the shipping confirmation for it yesterday, haha. LOVE the nightgown & the umbrella is nice. now if only i could find the blue knit hoodie in my size!


----------



## Catbaglover

xanderbsb said:


> It looks like the Target website took down most of the Missoni items. I just performed a search for "missoni" and only 90 items pop up now.




Yes, indeed! Looks like Missoni items are vanishing on Target's site.  Oh boy. :wondering


----------



## NCC1701D

justlurking said:


> No, they can be returned to the store. While I know it has been done before this, I also looked at the return statement when I clicked on items that were "online only" and it said they can be returned to the store.



You can also look at the invoice in the box with your stuff. There's a column on the far right called "return method" and that tells you whether returns are online only or in store also. All mine say "Mail In or Store."

For anyone in Chicago, I'm making my big return today, probably around 10:00 at Elston & Addison. I'm returning:



Flats in size 11
Silk scarf in the floral print
Clutch in Colore
Clutch in Passione
Green v-neck in size M (this was such a weird sweater, the L was too big and the M too small)
Black/white one-piece swimsuit in M
Girls' v-neck cardigan in XL


----------



## justlurking

NCC1701D said:


> You can also look at the invoice in the box with your stuff. There's a column on the far right called "return method" and that tells you whether returns are online only or in store also. All mine say "Mail In or Store."
> 
> For anyone in Chicago, I'm making my big return today, probably around 10:00 at Elston & Addison. I'm returning:
> 
> 
> 
> Flats in size 11
> Silk scarf in the floral print
> Clutch in Colore
> Clutch in Passione
> Green v-neck in size M (this was such a weird sweater, the L was too big and the M too small)
> Black/white one-piece swimsuit in M
> Girls' v-neck cardigan in XL


 
I'll be interested to know what happens when you return your two clutches. I also bought both online (have not received yet) with the different pricing, one $20 something and the other $30 something. I saw them in the store after that and knew I would be returning them and am concerned about the return process because I think someone said they purchased one in store that was marked the $20 something but got charged the $30 something. So please keep an eye on that to make sure you get credited properly.


----------



## NCC1701D

justlurking said:


> I'll be interested to know what happens when you return your two clutches. I also bought both online (have not received yet) with the different pricing, one $20 something and the other $30 something. I saw them in the store after that and knew I would be returning them and am concerned about the return process because I think someone said they purchased one in store that was marked the $20 something but got charged the $30 something. So please keep an eye on that to make sure you get credited properly.



Thanks, do you know which one was which? The situation is all messed up because I bought one online, what I thought was the purple/pink. When I started to get worried about my orders I bought the purple/pink again, but on eBay. Then the Target.com order shipped but I got the brown/blue because the colors on the website were backwards! So I have brown/blue with an invoice, which I should be able to return no problem for what I paid, and a purple/pink with the store tag but no receipt.


----------



## ame

bergafer3 said:


> Kirkwood, MO? I go there alot and hampton. i can't beleive ive missed this action! and i just return a missoni skirt there yesterday.


Yep! It was ridiculousness.  I wanted to go look around after all that but decided it was NOT worth it.


----------



## justlurking

NCC1701D said:


> Thanks, do you know which one was which? The situation is all messed up because I bought one online, what I thought was the purple/pink. When I started to get worried about my orders I bought the purple/pink again, but on eBay. Then the Target.com order shipped but I got the brown/blue because the colors on the website were backwards! So I have brown/blue with an invoice, which I should be able to return no problem for what I paid, and a purple/pink with the store tag but no receipt.


 
This is what it says on my emailed invoice, which also has the little pics of the clutch and the colors can clearly be seen. The one with the browns is listed as passione, $34.99 and the one with the purple is listed as colore, $22.99. So yes, the colors are definitely backwards. I hope returning them doesn't turn into one hot mess. I can't imagine trying to explain to Target employees that the tags are wrong. Hopefully there will be no issues. Anyone else have anything to add when buying/returning these clutches?


----------



## sammix3

UGH. There are bids on the duvet set so the seller cannot offer buy it now option, I knew I should've bought it yesterday when someone was selling it for $150!!


----------



## shmoog

stylesd said:


> received the umbrella and night gown in the mail yesterday. also received the shipping confirmation for it yesterday, haha. LOVE the nightgown & the umbrella is nice. now if only i could find the blue knit hoodie in my size!


 

I also got shipping confirmation for a package yesterday...a few hours AFTER it was delivered!  The shipping confirmation I got on Tuesday still hasn't been delivered, and tracking hasn't been updated for that one.


Basically, packages are coming whenever, and Target and UPS aren't bothering to send shipping confirmations or tracking info in a timely manner.  As long as I get my stuff, I don't really care!


----------



## NCC1701D

shmoog said:


> I also got shipping confirmation for a package yesterday...a few hours AFTER it was delivered!  The shipping confirmation I got on Tuesday still hasn't been delivered, and tracking hasn't been updated for that one.
> 
> 
> Basically, packages are coming whenever, and Target and UPS aren't bothering to send shipping confirmations or tracking info in a timely manner.  As long as I get my stuff, I don't really care!



I've been getting delivery notices from Target after the packages are delivered. They aren't shipping confirmations, they're actually notices from Target to, like, check my front porch because the UPS guy was just there.


----------



## Miss Kris

mezmari said:


> ok, espresso set is going for over 1k on ebay now. that's crazy! maybe there is something toxic in that bright paint missoni uses after all, to make everyone so crazy!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MISSONI-TAR...pliances_US&hash=item3cbc0fbf65#ht_500wt_1363


 
That has to be fake.  The rest of them were only in the $200s.  My guess is that he was the last 2 bidders.  the 2nd to last one set a max of 1000 and then he used a new account to bid over that.  It draws people in to look at the auction, and then to click on other stuff he is selling


----------



## shmoog

NCC1701D said:


> I've been getting delivery notices from Target after the packages are delivered. They aren't shipping confirmations, they're actually notices from Target to, like, check my front porch because the UPS guy was just there.


 

That's crazy.  Mine are "a shipment is on its way to you" messages saying that a package is ready to leave the Target warehouse.

I love how there is no rhyme or reason to how anything is being done with this entire collection.


----------



## vhdos

Am I the only one who finds the clothing unattractive?  I don't mind the little girls sweaters and leggings, but the women's clothes have no shape.  I guess that I just don't see what all the fuss is about
I suppose I can appreciate the "hunt" though  I often find myself wanting things that are hard to get, which is all part of the fun.  If the Missoni line appealed to me, you can bet that I'd be out there searching my local Targets.


----------



## ame

The only clothing item I kept was the blue open cardi. I washed it the other night and it's hanging to dry. It didn't seem to do a lot of bleeding into itself, and I specifically washed it with teal and blue stuff so that if it bled off it would just stain them darker.


----------



## Miss Kris

vhdos said:


> Am I the only one who finds the clothing unattractive? I don't mind the little girls sweaters and leggings, but the women's clothes have no shape. I guess that I just don't see what all the fuss is about
> I suppose I can appreciate the "hunt" though I often find myself wanting things that are hard to get, which is all part of the fun. If the Missoni line appealed to me, you can bet that I'd be out there searching my local Targets.


 
It's slightly mean to come into a thread where we have all been hunting these clothes/modeling them and say that you find them unattractive.  You are entitled to your opinion, but not sure if this comment was necessary. JMHO


----------



## NCC1701D

vhdos said:


> Am I the only one who finds the clothing unattractive?  I don't mind the little girls sweaters and leggings, but the women's clothes have no shape.  I guess that I just don't see what all the fuss is about



I LOVE the gold space-dye twinset. The cardigan is my favorite sweater now. I also love the zigzag blue trim v-neck cardigan. Those are the only clothing pieces I kept. The short dresses were too short, the maxi dresses aren't my thing and some of the other stuff I'm just too old for, like the romper!

OK all, I returned my stuff to Target and it all went smoothly except for the order I paid for using a credit card through Paypal. There was some discussion of this here but she DID put it on a gift card, she said the system wouldn't let her return it to my credit card. It is absolutely ridiculous, but at least it was under $100. I know there are people here who bought hundreds and hundreds of dollars of stuff and paid through Paypal knowing they would have to return some of it, and I really feel bad for you. I don't have any energy left to fight it.

Oh, and for justlurking, both colors of clutches rang up at $23. So I got a refund for one and store credit for the other.


----------



## Swanky

I bought 2 cardi's and love them - they aren't supposed to create a shape.  I don't need all my clothes to be fitted


----------



## Miss Kris

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I bought 2 cardi's and love them - they aren't supposed to create a shape. I don't need all my clothes to be fitted


 
I love unfitted clothes - way more comfy and I don't have to feel like I am suffocating at work all day!


----------



## justlurking

NCC1701D said:


> Oh, and for justlurking, both colors of clutches rang up at $23. So I got a refund for one and store credit for the other.


 
Thanks for replying, but that is exactly what I was afraid of. I was clearly charged $34.99 for the brown one, according to my online invoice, and even though I have not received ANYTHING yet from target.com, I was charged for everything because I paid using a Target giftcard, so they deduct that immediately.


----------



## justlurking

Miss Kris said:


> I love unfitted clothes - way more comfy and I don't have to feel like I am suffocating at work all day!


 
I agree and since I am not a size 4 anymore and just entered my 5th decade, I find the sweaters and blouses to be very figure flattering. I was a little worried about the purple/green cardigan (had to get off the bay) with the horizontal zig-zags, but I actually find it to be slimming, rather than the opposite. I am pretty impressed. Oh, and I did get to see the black/brown zig-zag long cardi (was a return instore), and I WILL die if my Target order for it is cancelled. The one I saw was a small, and while I could get it on, I know the large would work much better for me. I'm surprised (but happy) they didn't charge more for that sweater. I think it's gorgeous and really nicely made.


----------



## NCC1701D

justlurking said:


> Thanks for replying, but that is exactly what I was afraid of. I was clearly charged $34.99 for the brown one, according to my online invoice, and even though I have not received ANYTHING yet from target.com, I was charged for everything because I paid using a Target giftcard, so they deduct that immediately.



You will probably be OK since you have the invoice showing what you paid. I had:

an invoice showing $22.99 for the Colore; and
no receipt for Passione because I bought it on eBay, but the tag said $22.99 and that's what it rang up as.

They should be able to do a manual correction if yours rings up at the wrong price, I would HOPE.


----------



## New2Coach

I was charged $34.99 for the Passione color clutch, but the tag was marked $22.99. I did get the difference back when I went into my Target and showed them the tag. 
It is strange all the different prices on these items. My large weekender and valet cosmetic bags were marked $29.99 in store, but rang up $24.99.
I hope you get back what you paid for these items. Good luck!


----------



## justlurking

NCC1701D said:


> You will probably be OK since you have the invoice showing what you paid. I had:
> 
> an invoice showing $22.99 for the Colore; and
> no receipt for Passione because I bought it on eBay, but the tag said $22.99 and that's what it rang up as.
> 
> They should be able to do a manual correction if yours rings up at the wrong price, I would HOPE.


 
You'd think, wouldn't you? I actually do a lot of shopping at Target and they seem to have a real problem doing anything other than what their computer system tells them.



New2Coach said:


> I was charged $34.99 for the Passione color clutch, but the tag was marked $22.99. I did get the difference back when I went into my Target and showed them the tag.
> It is strange all the different prices on these items. My large weekender and valet cosmetic bags were marked $29.99 in store, but rang up $24.99.
> I hope you get back what you paid for these items. Good luck!


 
Thanks. Yep that would sure be the icing on the cake if I was forced to pay $12+tax on an item I'm not even keeping. The only reason I'm not keeping them is because I got to see one in store after I ordered it, and I don't think it will hold up well to wear and tear for the purpose I intended (catchall in my purse for smaller items).


----------



## jennylovexo

justlurking said:


> Oh, and I did get to see the black/brown zig-zag long cardi (was a return instore), and I WILL die if my Target order for it is cancelled. The one I saw was a small, and while I could get it on, I know the large would work much better for me. I'm surprised (but happy) they didn't charge more for that sweater. I think it's gorgeous and really nicely made.


 
I got that sweater and it is FABULOUS!!!   The colors aren't what I usually would go for but it looked sooo nice on me and it is super super comfy that I could not pass it up.  It's one of my fave purchases. I cannot wait to wear it this fall & winter!!  That sweater is a steal at the retail price!


----------



## lovemydeals

Chantilly, va target had quite a few comforter and duvet sets in both the purple passionne and a beige one with a floral design at the bottom, mosty king size.  Also had 3 sets of the jig saw puzzle dish set, a couple of decorative canisters, 1 file folder thing, kids/childrens clothing, in women's - green v neck in med and green cordurory jacket (cant remember size).


----------



## melvel

I recieved the umbrella, the colore medium cosmetic bag (love the inside lining) and the space dye cardi today. Long collared sweater is on its way (does anyone have this sweater? I haven seen so many pictures of this)

Sadly no shipping notices for the blue v-neck cardi or the socks yet


----------



## sammix3

lovemydeals said:


> Chantilly, va target had quite a few comforter and duvet sets in both the purple passionne and a beige one with a floral design at the bottom, mosty king size.  Also had 3 sets of the jig saw puzzle dish set, a couple of decorative canisters, 1 file folder thing, kids/childrens clothing, in women's - green v neck in med and green cordurory jacket (cant remember size).



The purple passione duvet set was the floral one, right?


----------



## MissDarkEyes

If you have an extra $31,000 lying around you can buy the Missoni rain boots!

http://www.chicagotribune.com/busin...s-hit-ebay-for-31000-20110923,0,3973734.story


----------



## roussel

sammix3 said:


> The purple passione duvet set was the floral one, right?



i believe the passione is the purple zigzag one.


----------



## lovemydeals

sammix3 said:


> The purple passione duvet set was the floral one, right?





roussel said:


> i believe the passione is the purple zigzag one.



Sorry for the wrong terminology, but i was referring to the floral one and NOT the zig zag one. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## vhdos

Miss Kris said:


> It's slightly mean to come into a thread where we have all been hunting these clothes/modeling them and say that you find them unattractive.  You are entitled to your opinion, but not sure if this comment was necessary. JMHO



It was not my intent to sound mean-spirited, so I apologize if that's the way my post came off  I was simply asking if others had similar feelings about some of the clothes - I noticed that some ladies were purchasing non-clothing Missoni items (like things for the home, etc.) and I wondered how they felt about the clothing line?  You sort of took my post out of context when you said that people were modeling their clothes and I was saying that they were unattractive.  I was certainly not commenting on any specific posts and/or pictures, I was just making a general observation.  I guess that if you feel that my comment wasn't necessary, then again, I apologize that you feel that way.


----------



## vhdos

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I bought 2 cardi's and love them - they aren't supposed to create a shape.  I don't need all my clothes to be fitted



Yes, that's true.  I don't need all of my clothes to be fitted either.  I guess I was wondering if that's typical of Missoni or if that was something specific to Missoni at Target (I honestly don't have much familiarity with that particular brand).  I have heard comments about some of the Target items not having the best quality and I wondered if that explained some of the shape?  
For those of you who have purchased clothing items, how do you feel the quality is?  As I mentioned before, I was thinking of purchasing a sweater for my daughter, but I wonder about the quality.


----------



## roussel

^ that is typical missoni.  they are mostly knits, sweaters, prints.  colorful patterns and mixing prints together is what they are known for.  i have been buying target collabs and this is by far the best quality they've produced, comparable to real missoni IMO.  so if you are familiar with missoni and lucky to get the clothing from target you will kwim.


----------



## vhdos

roussel said:


> ^ that is typical missoni.  they are mostly knits, sweaters, prints.  colorful patterns and mixing prints together is what they are known for.  i have been buying target collabs and this is by far the best quality they've produced, comparable to real missoni IMO.  so if you are familiar with missoni and lucky to get the clothing from target you will kwim.



I am familiar with the Missoni colors, prints, etc., so I guess that I was referring more to the shape and wondering if that was typical or more Target-specific.  Thanks for letting me know about the quality.  I usually don't have quality issues with Target items in general, but when you spend a little more than normal, you want it to be worth it  I guess if I'm going to snag a girls sweater for my daughter, I better do it quick.  It sounds like this stuff is going fast.


----------



## NCC1701D

The girls' sweater I bought was $30, so even if it's not true Missoni quality, it's not that far beyond Target prices. I returned it but it was a nice thick cotton.


----------



## ame

I just looked at what I paid for the V Neck I ust returned. That is insane. I cannot believe I paid that much for a sweater. lol


----------



## roussel

vhdos said:


> I am familiar with the Missoni colors, prints, etc., so I guess that I was referring more to the shape and wondering if that was typical or more Target-specific.  Thanks for letting me know about the quality.  I usually don't have quality issues with Target items in general, but when you spend a little more than normal, you want it to be worth it  I guess if I'm going to snag a girls sweater for my daughter, I better do it quick.  It sounds like this stuff is going fast.



I believe it is not specific to Target and as I've said Missoni is mostly known for knits, sweaters so the shape will less structured.  I think you will have a good chance getting the girls clothing, there are a lot of those left as reported by everyone here, I've seen lots at my local Targets.


----------



## mezmari

vhdos said:


> It was not my intent to sound mean-spirited, so I apologize if that's the way my post came off  I was simply asking if others had similar feelings about some of the clothes - I noticed that some ladies were purchasing non-clothing Missoni items (like things for the home, etc.) and I wondered how they felt about the clothing line?  You sort of took my post out of context when you said that people were modeling their clothes and I was saying that they were unattractive.  I was certainly not commenting on any specific posts and/or pictures, I was just making a general observation.  I guess that if you feel that my comment wasn't necessary, then again, I apologize that you feel that way.



I bought one dress and returned it because it had no shape on me.  my husband actually said it looked like a bag on me. But that's just me. actually the lady who was returning it also said it did not look good on her. So, if it fits you well--great, but did not work for me personally. did not get a chance to try anything else on.  That's why i'm hunting houseware


----------



## ashleyjena

I think the items are of exceptional quality for a target collab. The items in most of the other collabs were definitely of lower quality. 

Has anyone else managed to get a marked down online return? I want to stop by the store today in hopes that there may be one. 

Total items I got: 
Clothing: Girls XL Colore and Passione Cardigans, Womens Blue Zig Zag Short Sleeve Dress, Womens Sleeveless Colore zig zag dress, Womens Blue Zig Zag Knit Hoodie, Womens Colore Sweater Skirt, Womens Passione Zig Zag Flats
Home: 2 Colore Loop Pillows, Colore Throw, Espresso Set, Passione Floral Shower curtain, Passione Floral Bath Rug, Black/White Zig Zag Bath Towel, Passione Floral Media Bin, Colore Milk Crate
Stationery: Colore Composition Notebook, Blue Via File Folders, 2 sets of bulldog clips (passione and colore)

I'm in love with EVERY piece I got. I feel like I have a lot of the items I really wanted. The only items I'm REALLY looking for now are the set of 3 prep bowls, maybe a cosmetic bag (i hear they are good quality), and 2 votive candle holders. Even then I'll live if I don't get them because I got the items that I wanted really bad when I saw the lookbook. If I happen to see online return clearanced items I may buy them because I liked almost everything in the collection.


----------



## pink214

Does anyone how much the set of 3 nesting prep bowls retailed for in store?


----------



## ashleyjena

pink214 said:


> does anyone how much the set of 3 nesting prep bowls retailed for in store?



$29.99


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

pink214 said:


> does anyone how much the set of 3 nesting prep bowls retailed for in store?


 
$29.


----------



## floral_kitty

NCC1701D said:


> I've been getting delivery notices from Target after the packages are delivered. They aren't shipping confirmations, they're actually notices from Target to, like, check my front porch because the UPS guy was just there.



Ok, I almost fell off my chair laughing when I read this... I had this image in my head of a little UPS guy peeking through my  window knocking and saying, "Hey, Target says you should be expecting  this... come and get it already lady!"

I have also gotten these emails and gotten the shipping notices *after* the stuff ahs arrived.


----------



## pink214

Thanks ashleyjena and AmeeLVSbags.


----------



## vhdos

mezmari said:


> I bought one dress and returned it because it had no shape on me.  my husband actually said it looked like a bag on me. But that's just me. actually the lady who was returning it also said it did not look good on her. So, if it fits you well--great, but did not work for me personally. did not get a chance to try anything else on.  That's why i'm hunting houseware



Thanks, this is exactly what I was asking - if others found some of the clothes to be less-appealing than the initially thought they would.  I guess it's an individual thing, just like every other brand


----------



## m30w

floral_kitty said:


> Ok, I almost fell off my chair laughing when I read this... I had this image in my head of a little UPS guy peeking through my  window knocking and saying, "Hey, Target says you should be expecting  this... come and get it already lady!"
> 
> I have also gotten these emails and gotten the shipping notices *after* the stuff ahs arrived.



me too ;p on Thurs eve. target sent an email that a shipment is on its way for items _(that showed not yet shipped on my account online Weds? _.) but already arrived on Weds.   ;p  but gives me hope that Ill get the other pending items i was able to order online?


----------



## scorpio13

digby723 said:


> Sure! I saw one towel in Woodbridge now that I think of it, but that was on Tuesday, and it was a purple one. I'll let you know if I see one in the area though!  ETA: nevermind, I see that someone already told you Arlington didn't have them!
> 
> Has anyone had any luck finding things in store, when Target's website says "in stock"? I know limited means that it's supposed to be there, but that people have moved them, but I saw a picture of someones puzzle dishes/serving plates and now I want them pretty badly. My closest Target says they're in stock, but when I was there Wed night, all Missoni was basically wiped out. I'll prolly still go and check tonight, but just curious as to if it's even worth my time.




If the website says it's "in stock" vs "limited availability" definitely give them a call with the DPC number!!! I was on a mad hunt for some of the candles and went to some Targets where they were supposed to be "in stock". They were no where to be found so I asked customer service to locate them via the DPC number and lo and behold they were still in boxes in the stock room. This happened at 2 different Targets.

*One SA even said "if you wouldn't have asked, that box of candles probably would have sat back there forever!"*


----------



## NCC1701D

vhdos said:


> Thanks, this is exactly what I was asking - if others found some of the clothes to be less-appealing than the initially thought they would.  I guess it's an individual thing, just like every other brand



I created my wish list in advance of the launch based on the lookbook. I have to say that everything that I got from that list, I wound up loving, although I did talk myself out of a few things and cancelled them without ever seeing them (iPhone case, rainboots) and I returned a few things that I liked but didn't have a great enough need for (swimsuit, flats, clutches).

It's the things that I talked myself into later that I regretted. Like the panel dress, I didn't initially want it, but seeing all the attention for it, I took a chance and bought it on eBay. Sure enough, it just didn't work for me. The green v-neck sweater, same thing. But even those two items, although they didn't work for me, the quality is great and they would be killer on the right person.


----------



## jennylovexo

melvel said:


> I recieved the umbrella, the colore medium cosmetic bag (love the inside lining) and the space dye cardi today. *Long collared sweater is on its way (does anyone have this sweater? I haven seen so many pictures of this)*
> 
> Sadly no shipping notices for the blue v-neck cardi or the socks yet


 

Yay!! Which umbrella did you get?  I got the passione colors and it's gorgeous!!!  

Which sweater are you referring to?


----------



## NCC1701D

scorpio13 said:


> If the website says it's "in stock" vs "limited availability" definitely give them a call with the DPC number!!! I was on a mad hunt for some of the candles and went to some Targets where they were supposed to be "in stock". They were no where to be found so I asked customer service to locate them via the DPC number and lo and behold they were still in boxes in the stock room. This happened at 2 different Targets.
> 
> *One SA even said "if you wouldn't have asked, that box of candles probably would have sat back there forever!"*



Same thing here! I was looking for the scarf/beanie/gloves, the website said a store had limited availability on the scarf and beanie. I had them check and they were in a box in the stockroom. The customer service woman was on her walkie-talkie with the guy in the stockroom, like, um, bring the whole box out, we need that stuff on the floor!

She didn't say "duh!" but it was implied in her tone of voice.


----------



## jennylovexo

scorpio13 said:


> If the website says it's "in stock" vs "limited availability" definitely give them a call with the DPC number!!! I was on a mad hunt for some of the candles and went to some Targets where they were supposed to be "in stock". They were no where to be found so I asked customer service to locate them via the DPC number and lo and behold they were still in boxes in the stock room. This happened at 2 different Targets.
> 
> *One SA even said "if you wouldn't have asked, that box of candles probably would have sat back there forever!"*


 
That is totally insane that they have stuff sitting in the stock room and don't even know it.  I think it was Forbes who had an article and they said that they believed target probably had backstock on things in the stock room and just to create this frenzy they weren't putting it all out!!  I guess they were right!!!   Who knows how many things are sitting in stock rooms at targets!!   It's crazy how no one seems to be in charge in that store and if you ask an employee a question no one has an answer!!    I don't get how a place operates like that but it does!


----------



## jennylovexo

NCC1701D said:


> Same thing here! I was looking for the scarf/beanie/gloves, the website said a store had limited availability on the scarf and beanie. I had them check and they were in a box in the stockroom. The customer service woman was on her walkie-talkie with the guy in the stockroom, like, um, bring the whole box out, we need that stuff on the floor!
> 
> She didn't say "duh!" but it was implied in her tone of voice.


 
UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!


----------



## wetbandit42

Re: that article listing the rain boots for $31,000?! What is that woman smoking? Does she honestly think someone will pay that much for Target rainboots, esp. when other listings are going for around $100? 

Some people are insanely stupid.


----------



## wetbandit42

jennylovexo said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!



I can't believe Target has stuff just sitting in boxes in their store room. It makes me mad! I saw a couple of things listed as being "limited availability" but when I went to Target, they were nowhere to be found. I wish I had known they could look them up by DPC number. I would have written that down & had them check.


----------



## NCC1701D

wetbandit42 said:


> Re: that article listing the rain boots for $31,000?! What is that woman smoking? Does she honestly think someone will pay that much for Target rainboots, esp. when other listings are going for around $100?
> 
> Some people are insanely stupid.



I think she just wanted the attention. And she got it. That's the problem with the press, to get traffic, they'll invent a story out of nothing! Anyone can LIST an item on eBay for $31,000. It's a story when someone actually BUYS it (and non-paying bidders don't count).


----------



## katlun

wetbandit42 said:


> I can't believe Target has stuff just sitting in boxes in their store room. It makes me mad! I saw a couple of things listed as being "limited availability" but when I went to Target, they were nowhere to be found. I wish I had known they could look them up by DPC number. I would have written that down & had them check.


 

did you know you can put that DPC number in the scanners they have throughout the store

you just walk up to them and press in the numbers and hit enter & it will say where in the store it is and if it is in the stock room and if it's in the stock room pick up the red phone and get someone over to help you get it out


----------



## NCC1701D

The martini glasses came today and they are adorable! Are people still having problems with these breaking easily? I kind of want to keep them, but not if they are more fragile than they should be.


----------



## Miss Kris

roussel said:


> ^ that is typical missoni. they are mostly knits, sweaters, prints. colorful patterns and mixing prints together is what they are known for. i have been buying target collabs and this is by far the best quality they've produced, comparable to real missoni IMO. so if you are familiar with missoni and lucky to get the clothing from target you will kwim.


 
agree!


----------



## Miss Kris

It's Friday, work day is over, time to treasure hunt!  Even DBF has been getting into it and he suggested we hit a few Targets!  It's fun to hunt - like a scavenger hunt!


----------



## jennylovexo

katlun said:


> did you know you can put that DPC number in the scanners they have throughout the store
> 
> you just walk up to them and press in the numbers and hit enter & it will say where in the store it is and if it is in the stock room and if it's in the stock room pick up the red phone and get someone over to help you get it out


 
Do you mean in the price scanner?  And sorry for the dumb question but what's the DPC #?


----------



## jennylovexo

I need someone's help 

Those of you who have the black and white zig zag tank dress can you tell me what your straps look like?  Do they come straight across the back and over to the front or when they come across to the front do they go in towards the center in the front?    

I think I have a defective dress.  It looks like only one strap is on an angle and the other one is straight.  It doesn't cover my bra strap.   Is anyone else's like this?  

TIA!


----------



## katlun

jennylovexo said:


> Do you mean in the price scanner? And sorry for the dumb question but what's the DPC #?


 
yes the price scanner and the DPC is the 9 number code that you find on your reciept or on the shelf at Target


----------



## wetbandit42

katlun said:


> did you know you can put that DPC number in the scanners they have throughout the store
> 
> you just walk up to them and press in the numbers and hit enter & it will say where in the store it is and if it is in the stock room and if it's in the stock room pick up the red phone and get someone over to help you get it out



Thanks katlun! I had no idea you could do that. Now I won't have to rely on clueless employees.


----------



## wetbandit42

NCC1701D said:


> I think she just wanted the attention. And she got it. That's the problem with the press, to get traffic, they'll invent a story out of nothing! Anyone can LIST an item on eBay for $31,000. It's a story when someone actually BUYS it (and non-paying bidders don't count).



It figures... I mean, no one can really be that deluded. What a ridiculous story!


----------



## novella

NCC1701D said:


> I think she just wanted the attention. And she got it. That's the problem with the press, to get traffic, they'll invent a story out of nothing! Anyone can LIST an item on eBay for $31,000. It's a story when someone actually BUYS it (and non-paying bidders don't count).



MTE. Apparently she wants to go into Marketing so she got the attention/publicity she wants. 

I love the _Trib_ but it'll be more of a story if someone actually buys it for that amount.


----------



## shikki

I just got my orders! DH's tie is the only thing that is shipping late and I have a feeling might get cancelled!

I love the long brown black zig zag Cardigan.  Its a great weight and super flattering on me imo.  I like the purple zig zag card I got though its a tad short and the flats are cute even though they run big I will make them work!

The black and purple multi way stripe dress and black pleated maxi were not flattering on me so I might return! I also got the blue and pink zig zag shift dress which while not super flattering on me was cute as a tunic.  I also got a purple zig zag scarf and while it was cute, Its not a must have.  My top piece was the Cardi it was so worth the price IMO.


----------



## Tygriss

I just came back from a trip to Target and spied a hairband, clip, lime green sweater, lots of frames and mugs, and a pink full/queen bed covers set. I recall someone looking for the bed set, not sure who...(In HOU @ SanFelipe)


----------



## jennylovexo

katlun said:


> yes the price scanner and the DPC is the 9 number code that you find on your reciept or on the shelf at Target


----------



## Wanted

Hi Shikki, congrats on your new Missoni additions! Would you be able to tell me more about the black pleated maxi skirt? Why did you feel it was unflattering? I ordered it and it's been delayed so I may not get it at all, but I haven't read or heard much about it so I'm curious. Thanks!


----------



## boslvuton

katlun said:


> did you know you can put that DPC number in the scanners they have throughout the store
> 
> you just walk up to them and press in the numbers and hit enter & it will say where in the store it is and if it is in the stock room and if it's in the stock room pick up the red phone and get someone over to help you get it out




Thats awesome to know!  THANK YOU  (im going to try this method 9111111)


----------



## shikki

Wanted said:


> Hi Shikki, congrats on your new Missoni additions! Would you be able to tell me more about the black pleated maxi skirt? Why did you feel it was unflattering? I ordered it and it's been delayed so I may not get it at all, but I haven't read or heard much about it so I'm curious. Thanks!




Hi Wanted.  The skirt is super cute but I carry my weight in the middle and felt that it was a bit fitted in that area for me and cut me in the middle and gave me a muffin top, it was also not long enough for me at a little above my ankles I wish it was a bit longer .  For reference Im 5' 7" I think if your are smaller and don't carry your weight in the middle its a super duper cute skirt.  Hope that helps!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Anyone in DFW? Do you mind sharing what you have recently seen in which store?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

NCC1701D said:


> I LOVE the gold space-dye twinset. The cardigan is my favorite sweater now.



Me too! I was in Nordstrom today and the SA who was helping kept telling me how much she loved it. She was shocked when I told her it was from Target!


----------



## Wanted

shikki said:


> Hi Wanted.  The skirt is super cute but I carry my weight in the middle and felt that it was a bit fitted in that area for me and cut me in the middle and gave me a muffin top, it was also not long enough for me at a little above my ankles I wish it was a bit longer .  For reference Im 5' 7" I think if your are smaller and don't carry your weight in the middle its a super duper cute skirt.  Hope that helps!


Thanks so much for the feedback, it really does help. I mostly carry my weight in my thighs/hips/butt which is why the skirt initially appealed to me, as it looked like it might camouflage that, but I am on the taller side as well (5'9), so it will probably run a bit short on me. Then again, I may never see if this is the case so...but thanks again for your insight.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

HermesNewbie said:


> Me too! I was in Nordstrom today and the SA who was helping kept telling me how much she loved it. She was shocked when I told her it was from Target!


 
I think that's one of the few pieces in the Target collection that you can't tell if it's the real Missoni or the M forTarget line.  I love mine, wore it with a monochromatic beige outfit and it looked great.   The other piece would be the black cardigan with the white trim.


----------



## La Comtesse

justlurking said:


> You'd think, wouldn't you? I actually do a lot of shopping at Target and *they seem to have a real problem doing anything other than what their computer system tells them*.


 
Unfortunately, the Target website employees seem to have the same problem, and who knows what THAT computer system is telling them to do at this point.

You'd think for a company that has such a hard time overriding what the computer says, they would have been more meticulous about testing their system for this....or are those articles correct in hinting that they worked as planned?


----------



## La Comtesse

vhdos said:


> Yes, that's true.  I don't need all of my clothes to be fitted either.  I guess I was wondering if that's typical of Missoni or if that was something specific to Missoni at Target (I honestly don't have much familiarity with that particular brand).  I have heard comments about some of the Target items not having the best quality and I wondered if that explained some of the shape?
> For those of you who have purchased clothing items, how do you feel the quality is?  As I mentioned before, I was thinking of purchasing a sweater for my daughter, but I wonder about the quality.


 
I have several pieces of regular and M Missoni.  I would say the M Missoni is slightly more fitted for some pieces of the collection but not for others.  The maxidress fits almost exactly like a shorter M Missoni dress I have in the looser knit (and the slip liner is almost identical to the M Missoni--annoying on both ).  I don't have as many pieces of the orange label but my relative just bought a long cardigan and it fits loosely like the loose cardigans in this collection.. I also have an orange label twinset that fits sligthyl loosely--that's the style.  So, generally, I think the fit is similar to main line Missoni.  But diffetent knits fit differently, and diffetent styles fit differently.  The one big difference in sizing is of course, the Missoni items from their main lines have Italian sizing and imo they run smaller (in general) than the corresponding U.S. size.  I usually have to size up from my U.S. size when buying most regular Missoni items-- again, also depending on the style fit of the dress or sweater.

Both my relative mentioned above and I ordered the twinset from this collection.  And we both think it's really lovely quality, with the tradtional lookk of Missoni for a great price.  It's not a $2000 twinset.  But it's gorgeous for the price in our opinions.  Also we received the blue cardigan that matched the maxi dress, and one brown cardigan so far--and we think the quality is great for the price AND that the Missoni family did a great job on this collection.  It really looks like their things. (in our opinion)


----------



## La Comtesse

jennylovexo said:


> That is totally insane that they have stuff sitting in the stock room and don't even know it.  I think it was Forbes who had an article and they said that they believed target probably had backstock on things in the stock room and just to create this frenzy they weren't putting it all out!!  I guess they were right!!!   Who knows how many things are sitting in stock rooms at targets!!   It's crazy how no one seems to be in charge in that store and if you ask an employee a question no one has an answer!!    I don't get how a place operates like that but it does!


 
I'm glad you posted this because I broke down and went to a Target today hoping to find my relative his cancellled bedding order as a return.  I walked all over that Super Target and they literally had only stemless wine glasses and three travel pillows.

I even asked at the fitting room and at the returns desk--nothing.  Of course, the girl at the fitting room said they are supposed to be getting another shipment but she doesn't know when. 

I don't think I can take any more abuse from Target at this point.


----------



## saligator

WARNING:  Target stores aren't set up to do returns from online orders if there is only the one piece of paper in the order.

I went to target this afternoon to return a vest and 2 coats. They couldn't do it. They'd sent me the merchandise, but hadn't yet charged me. There I was with a packing slip (all that was in the package), and my merchandise, and they couldn't refund my money. The woman behind me in line wanted to buy all of it, so I sold it to her...in line...for retail plus tax. Insanity. Target can't even keep track of its orders, returns, shipping, or how much or whom they've charged. It's a nightmare.


----------



## floral_kitty

saligator said:


> WARNING:  Target stores aren't set up to do returns from online orders if there is only the one piece of paper in the order.
> 
> I went to target this afternoon to return a vest and 2 coats. They couldn't do it. They'd sent me the merchandise, but hadn't yet charged me. There I was with a packing slip (all that was in the package), and my merchandise, and they couldn't refund my money. The woman behind me in line wanted to buy all of it, so I sold it to her...in line...for retail plus tax. Insanity. Target can't even keep track of its orders, returns, shipping, or how much or whom they've charged. It's a nightmare.



Huh, that is funny that you sold it while you were in line waiting to return it... go figure. Perhaps that's how I'll "return" all the items I want to return.


----------



## shopdrop99

ashleyjena said:


> I think the items are of exceptional quality for a target collab. The items in most of the other collabs were definitely of lower quality.
> 
> Has anyone else managed to get a marked down online return? I want to stop by the store today in hopes that there may be one.
> 
> Total items I got:
> Clothing: Girls XL Colore and Passione Cardigans, Womens Blue Zig Zag Short Sleeve Dress, Womens Sleeveless Colore zig zag dress, Womens Blue Zig Zag Knit Hoodie, Womens Colore Sweater Skirt, Womens Passione Zig Zag Flats
> Home: 2 Colore Loop Pillows, Colore Throw, Espresso Set, Passione Floral Shower curtain, Passione Floral Bath Rug, Black/White Zig Zag Bath Towel, Passione Floral Media Bin, Colore Milk Crate
> Stationery: Colore Composition Notebook, Blue Via File Folders, 2 sets of bulldog clips (passione and colore)
> 
> I'm in love with EVERY piece I got. I feel like I have a lot of the items I really wanted. The only items I'm REALLY looking for now are the set of 3 prep bowls, maybe a cosmetic bag (i hear they are good quality), and 2 votive candle holders. Even then I'll live if I don't get them because I got the items that I wanted really bad when I saw the lookbook. If I happen to see online return clearanced items I may buy them because I liked almost everything in the collection.



Congrats on your great haul!  I went to my local Target after work today and bought the long brown zig zag skirt that was an online exclusive for $12.56!!
I believe the regular price is 49.99.


----------



## novella

saligator said:


> WARNING:  Target stores aren't set up to do returns from online orders if there is only the one piece of paper in the order.
> 
> I went to target this afternoon to return a vest and 2 coats. They couldn't do it. They'd sent me the merchandise, but hadn't yet charged me. There I was with a packing slip (all that was in the package), and my merchandise, and they couldn't refund my money. The woman behind me in line wanted to buy all of it, so I sold it to her...in line...for retail plus tax. Insanity. Target can't even keep track of its orders, returns, shipping, or how much or whom they've charged. It's a nightmare.



Huh that's a bummer but I love how you sold the items you wanted to return to while you were in line! 

I tried to return these cosmetic bags I ordered but I get the "receipt not on file" error even though Target confirmed that they shipped the cosmetic bags out today.... Yet I received them yesterday and I was charged on Monday. This is so ridiculous!


----------



## novella

LoveMyMarc said:


> You can actually find some pretty good deals on them on eBay.



I have been looking on feebay, but I'm still hoping to score in the stores via the returns.... Hope I'll get lucky!



ashleyjena said:


> I think the items are of exceptional quality for a target collab. The items in most of the other collabs were definitely of lower quality.
> 
> Has anyone else managed to get a marked down online return? I want to stop by the store today in hopes that there may be one.
> 
> Total items I got:
> Clothing: Girls XL Colore and Passione Cardigans, Womens Blue Zig Zag Short Sleeve Dress, Womens Sleeveless Colore zig zag dress, Womens Blue Zig Zag Knit Hoodie, Womens Colore Sweater Skirt, Womens Passione Zig Zag Flats
> Home: 2 Colore Loop Pillows, Colore Throw, Espresso Set, Passione Floral Shower curtain, Passione Floral Bath Rug, Black/White Zig Zag Bath Towel, Passione Floral Media Bin, Colore Milk Crate
> Stationery: Colore Composition Notebook, Blue Via File Folders, 2 sets of bulldog clips (passione and colore)
> 
> I'm in love with EVERY piece I got. I feel like I have a lot of the items I really wanted. The only items I'm REALLY looking for now are the set of 3 prep bowls, maybe a cosmetic bag (i hear they are good quality), and 2 votive candle holders. Even then I'll live if I don't get them because I got the items that I wanted really bad when I saw the lookbook. If I happen to see online return clearanced items I may buy them because I liked almost everything in the collection.



Wow you're so lucky. Congrats on everything! I'm going to have to go to my Targets tomorrow morning!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

novella said:


> I have been looking on feebay, but I'm still hoping to score in the stores via the returns.... Hope I'll get lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you're so lucky. Congrats on everything! I'm going to have to go to my Targets tomorrow morning!



I hope so too!! I wasn't expecting to find one...and bam! There they were!


----------



## novella

LoveMyMarc said:


> I hope so too!! I wasn't expecting to find one...and bam! There they were!



Well we'll see what happens!


----------



## katlun

shopdrop99 said:


> Congrats on your great haul! I went to my local Target after work today and bought the long brown zig zag skirt that was an online exclusive for $12.56!!
> I believe the regular price is 49.99.


 
wow that is a great price, 75% off


----------



## LeeMiller

Any reviews on the pink turtleneck?  I feel myself strangly drawn to it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

vhdos said:


> I am familiar with the Missoni colors, prints, etc., so I guess that I was referring more to the shape and wondering if that was typical or more Target-specific.  Thanks for letting me know about the quality.  I usually don't have quality issues with Target items in general, but when you spend a little more than normal, you want it to be worth it  I guess if I'm going to snag a girls sweater for my daughter, I better do it quick.  It sounds like this stuff is going fast.



I put my daughter in one of the minidresses yesterday for school pictures, it looked SO cute.  I would say the quality is much higher than normal Target, more like Hanna Andersson knits.



vhdos said:


> Thanks, this is exactly what I was asking - if others found some of the clothes to be less-appealing than the initially thought they would.  I guess it's an individual thing, just like every other brand



It depends, I had the blue zig zag dress and it was completely shapeless and awful on me.  



jennylovexo said:


> I need someone's help
> 
> Those of you who have the black and white zig zag tank dress can you tell me what your straps look like?  Do they come straight across the back and over to the front or when they come across to the front do they go in towards the center in the front?
> 
> I think I have a defective dress.  It looks like only one strap is on an angle and the other one is straight.  It doesn't cover my bra strap.   Is anyone else's like this?
> 
> TIA!


That happened to me once with a swimsuit I bought my daughter at Target, the strap was totally wrong.  



LeeMiller said:


> Any reviews on the pink turtleneck?  I feel myself strangly drawn to it.



I have it and really like it.  It's pretty sheer though, so you'd need something under it.


----------



## miffy

I received all my orders and I'm only keeping the kids leggings. I'm actually wearing them right now, I'm 5'4" average weight and they are so cozy and comfy! My local Target had one in stock from a return and I'm kinda wishing I picked it up as well even though I don't usually buy doubles.

I returned both the kids cardigans, the passione one and the lt.blue striped one. The Large fit well on my body and arms but a tad bit too short even with my high waisted jeans and skirt. The XL was ALOT bigger than the Large but I liked the length better. In the end decided to return them all although I love the fabric and I'm impressed with the quality. It makes me wish I had a little girl to dress these clothes in!

I also ordered the navy drawstring knit pants in Small and they were way too big. So returning that one too.


----------



## LeeMiller

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I think that's one of the few pieces in the Target collection that you can't tell if it's the real Missoni or the M forTarget line.  I love mine, wore it with a monochromatic beige outfit and it looked great.   The other piece would be the black cardigan with the white trim.



I totally agree!  I got the space cardigan set and I absolutely love it.  It might be a little shimmery for daytime but overall it is a very classy set.  Looks like high end missoni IMO.


----------



## FashionFoSho

xxxxx 

and this other lady on CNN sold her rainboots for $31,000 to get her daughter to college.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...94760?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item336c0b0988


----------



## novella

FashionFoSho said:


> x and this other lady on CNN sold her rainboots for $31,000 to get her daughter to college..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...94760?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item336c0b0988



LOL at the other auction.

According to the 31K boots seller, the winning buyer made a mistake so she relisted it: 

_Thank you for checking out my relisted auction!  I would like to turn these rainboots into a rainy day fund for my youngest child, who has just begun her freshman year of college. The first buyer said their bid was a mistake!  All is forgiven. _


----------



## kiki119

I just hit 2 target in my area... hits the JACK POT!!! Found these stuff!

1. Prep Bowl set  (!!!)
2. Rose comforter set
3. Rose shower curtain
4  Purple hand towels x2
5. Passione Platter
6. Blue long hoddie
7. Long blue dress
8. Floral Pouf on sale for $40!

I will be returning these... if anyone in columbus area who want to meet when i return them, just pM me 
B/W Zig Zag dress in L
blue zig zag skirt in L
Short Slv blue zig zag dress in S
3 pairs of tight (grey spaced dye, blue spaced dye, brown open works)
Cosmetic bag (pink Valet style)


----------



## melvel

jennylovexo said:


> Yay!! Which umbrella did you get?  I got the passione colors and it's gorgeous!!!
> 
> Which sweater are you referring to?



Got the Passione too! Generally for accessories I like that print better than the Colore, but for clothes I prefer the Colore.

The sweater is the long sleeved one with horizontal stripes and pink collar. I'm not sure if it was online only. They call it "Johnny collar sweater"


----------



## azureartist

Found some flats!  They are just a wee bit big, but I will make them work.   One has a bit of rubber cement/glue on it. Any advice on how to clean without ruining the fabric? Thank you for your help!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Target at W. Plano, Tx had the following items:

Lots of Lingere
Lots of Floral (passione) Org boxes (media and milk crate)
Green/purple women sweater in XL,
lots of pumps in various sizes
black & White robe
Passione comforter
blue zig zag duvet cover
black zig zag tumblers


----------



## happybag

ashleyjena said:


> I think the items are of exceptional quality for a target collab. The items in most of the other collabs were definitely of lower quality.



ITA about the exceptional quality for a Target collab! I remember last year's Mulberry for Target handbag collab. The quality of those bags was sorely lacking for the price. I joined the craze for a while but ended up returning every piece I'd bought.



ashleyjena said:


> Has anyone else managed to get a marked down online return? I want to stop by the store today in hopes that there may be one.





shopdrop99 said:


> Congrats on your great haul!  I went to my local Target after work today and bought the* long brown zig zag skirt that was an online exclusive for $12.56!!
> I believe the regular price is 49.99.*




I snagged the same deal! I also picked up the knit shorts (orig. $39.99) for $10.06. I bought them for lounging around the house; the quality is excellent for the price and the colors are vibrant, but they are too scandalously short for _this_ old lady to wear outside of the home  But for ten bucks, they're wonderfully stylish loungewear! http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Knit-Shorts-Multicolor-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13565922

Returns are the new "replenishment", so to speak.....It's nice to have a second chance to snag these items at retail!


----------



## glitter8188

does anyone know how the space dye turtleneck runs sizewise...TTS or other?


----------



## sammix3

Miss Kris said:


> It's Friday, work day is over, time to treasure hunt!  Even DBF has been getting into it and he suggested we hit a few Targets!  It's fun to hunt - like a scavenger hunt!



ITA!! It is so fun! I've been on FB doing trades and selling for retail plus any related fees and $5-$10 for my time. It's great to help someone else!


----------



## BabyDollChic

For those of you that have the umbrella and tried it out, how's the quality? It's so cute, but I don't want another umbrella that'll flip inside out with just a little bit of wind!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Just wanted to mention if you are in the store, don't forget to walk by the fitting room, I have found all my clothing pieces at the spit back area of the fitting room. Today I bought the multi color zig zag sweater dress found at the racks by in the fitting room area.


----------



## saligator

Ok, here's how the returns work. If you ordered online, you have to go online and fill out a return (like you would on Amazon or Zappos) to generate a "receipt" which you then can take to Target.  I tried it tonight with my regular return and it was fine. I'm all done with Missoni. Out of all I ordered, I kept the B/W sweater coat, and the B/W knit vest and a few cosmetic bags. The twinsets in magenta/yellow/black didn't look good on me at all.

I'm proud of myself, as a good citizen, I returned all to Target and did not try to pimp it out on Ebay.


----------



## sammix3

BabyDollChic said:


> For those of you that have the umbrella and tried it out, how's the quality? It's so cute, but I don't want another umbrella that'll flip inside out with just a little bit of wind!



I would like to know also!


----------



## xanderbsb

mezmari said:


> Call and give them that DPCI number that shows up on the top left. They might tell you they do not have any Missoni in the store at all (seems to be a standard pitch at ALL targets, they say that even if they do have it), but insist for them to check that DPCI number. Thenthey usually go to the floor to find that item.



Thank you so much for this tip! (I wish I had known about it earlier though so I could have looked up morer things in store.)

It worked for me today in store. I wanted the file folders. The Target website showed they were "in stock" but they weren't on the sales floor. After typing in the DPCI into the scanner, the folders came up as being "yes" in the stock room. I picked up the phone and 2 Target employees rushed to help me lol

I ended up getting 1 package of 6 file folders and 2 sets of 3 pack mini journals. I originally only wanted 1 set but the Target employee wasn't sure which design I wanted. They were both so cute I got them both.

*

On the way out I saw the robe in my size. I got it but I'm not 100% on whether or not I'll keep it lol I also have the black & white zig zag pants.

Should I keep the pants & return the robe or return the pants & keep the robe?


----------



## novella

BabyDollChic said:


> For those of you that have the umbrella and tried it out, how's the quality? It's so cute, but I don't want another umbrella that'll flip inside out with just a little bit of wind!



I'd like to know as well. TIA!


----------



## roussel

I just got all my orders today. I'll post pics in the modeling thread tomorrow. I love the maxi skirt and the black/white cardigan that looks like Chanel.


----------



## Miss Curly

For ladies in AZ, the Super Target on Gilbert/Germann has quite a few silk scarves, floppy hats, many cosmetic bags in all the different patterns. I was able to score 3 different cosmetic bags, a skinny scarf (last one!), and some socks. I think I went to pretty much every Target in the East Valley tonight and that one definitely had the best selection.


----------



## susa

the fourth target shipment is on the way

and i still have another three pieces which are not yet shipped
unbelievable, that target cannot ship all items together

roussel: i am looking forward to pics,  the black/white cardi also reminds me of chanel


----------



## Enigma78

i am looking for the black/white chanel like cardi - who ever has a small or medium that needs return - can you please pm me?

Thanks


----------



## jennylovexo

La Comtesse said:


> we think the quality is great for the price AND that the Missoni family did a great job on this collection. It really looks like their things. (in our opinion)


 
ITA!!!


----------



## pinklepurr

BabyDollChic said:


> For those of you that have the umbrella and tried it out, how's the quality? It's so cute, but I don't want another umbrella that'll flip inside out with just a little bit of wind!



I just received my umbrella last night and played with it...seems pretty solid to me! I love it!


----------



## Beriloffun

katlun said:


> did you know you can put that DPC number in the scanners they have throughout the store
> 
> you just walk up to them and press in the numbers and hit enter & it will say where in the store it is and if it is in the stock room and if it's in the stock room pick up the red phone and get someone over to help you get it out




Only problem is that target.com started to take down a lot of the items! They don't even show up when you search. No way to find dpc code  just tried to do it for the infinity scarf and no luck.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I think that's one of the few pieces in the Target collection that you can't tell if it's the real Missoni or the M forTarget line.  I love mine, wore it with a monochromatic beige outfit and it looked great.   The other piece would be the black cardigan with the white trim.



The black cardigan is great too! I wore it last night with some jeans and heels to an outdoor concert and it was perfect.


----------



## nauticalstar

I would really like to get the mini journals- if anyone sees them in the VA/DC area could you please lmk? TIA!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I couldn't access my wish list this morning. Error message after error message. I went to Target a few days ago to buy gym clothes and towels (for wiping sweat off myself in spinning) and they only had three blue Missoni frames and one babydoll (?) set.


----------



## LVjudy

oh target, how you tease me so.  just rcvd an email that one of my shipments has a new ship date... wait for it...

OCT 31!!!! are you kidding me??!!??? luckily its a sweater that i ordered in a few sizes & the one that fits already arrived but still.  this is a little much...


----------



## AshJs3

xanderbsb said:


> Thank you so much for this tip! (I wish I had known about it earlier though so I could have looked up morer things in store.)
> 
> It worked for me today in store. I wanted the file folders. The Target website showed they were "in stock" but they weren't on the sales floor. After typing in the DPCI into the scanner, the folders came up as being "yes" in the stock room. I picked up the phone and 2 Target employees rushed to help me lol
> 
> I ended up getting 1 package of 6 file folders and 2 sets of 3 pack mini journals. I originally only wanted 1 set but the Target employee wasn't sure which design I wanted. They were both so cute I got them both.
> 
> *
> 
> On the way out I saw the robe in my size. I got it but I'm not 100% on whether or not I'll keep it lol I also have the black & white zig zag pants.
> 
> Should I keep the pants & return the robe or return the pants & keep the robe?



Love those pants and the robe is really nice! Are you a robe person? I'm not so I'd keep the pants, but I'd go with whatever you'd wear more.


----------



## melvel

I was just asked to approve the delayed shipment on the two remaining items that havent shipped. October 28?!? I don't understand why it will take more than a month to ship, unless this is just a warning that a cancellation email will come soon.


----------



## wetbandit42

Beriloffun said:


> Only problem is that target.com started to take down a lot of the items! They don't even show up when you search. No way to find dpc code  just tried to do it for the infinity scarf and no luck.



Yeah, I just noticed this. 
*
ETA: Actually, if you search google for the specific item you're looking for, the target page shows up in the search results and you can access the dpci number that way. HTH!*


----------



## LeeMiller

HermesNewbie said:


> The black cardigan is great too! I wore it last night with some jeans and heels to an outdoor concert and it was perfect.



It runs big right?  I have a space cardigan in m so I
 Wondering if I Should get the black in m or small.


----------



## icecreamom

"New Estimated Delivery Date: 10/27/2011"


----------



## Miss Kris

Just a small update....I have had my pouf now for a few days, and I can't tell you how in love with it I am!  It is so versatile!  It's a great foot rest, little table, laptop stand, etc.  I'm glad I decided not to cancel the order because I really think it is my favorite Missoni item so far!  It's perfect!


----------



## Miss Kris

HermesNewbie said:


> The black cardigan is great too! I wore it last night with some jeans and heels to an outdoor concert and it was perfect.



Which cardy is this?  Black with zig zag trim?


----------



## melvel

How much were the following:

Clipboard
Binder clips
Sticky notes
Pencils

I'm looking at eBay for these and want to know what would be the fair prices for them...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LeeMiller said:


> It runs big right?  I have a space cardigan in m so I
> Wondering if I Should get the black in m or small.



Yes, it does run big. I got the small and the sleeves are kind of long.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Miss Kris said:


> Which cardy is this?  Black with zig zag trim?



Yep, that's the one! It's so versatile and such a classic style. I absolutely love it! I wore it open with a black tank top underneath.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Miss Kris said:


> Just a small update....I have had my pouf now for a few days, and I can't tell you how in love with it I am!  It is so versatile!  It's a great foot rest, little table, laptop stand, etc.  I'm glad I decided not to cancel the order because I really think it is my favorite Missoni item so far!  It's perfect!


 
I wish I had room to buy this!! I think it would look great in the bedroom with my duvet.


----------



## Miss Kris

HermesNewbie said:


> Yep, that's the one! It's so versatile and such a classic style. I absolutely love it! I wore it open with a black tank top underneath.



*places bid on eBay in size XS*


----------



## m30w

melvel said:


> How much were the following:
> 
> Clipboard
> Binder clips
> Sticky notes
> Pencils
> 
> I'm looking at eBay for these and want to know what would be the fair prices for them...



binder clips were $4.99


----------



## Miss Kris

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I wish I had room to buy this!! I think it would look great in the bedroom with my duvet.



I have a sitting area off of the bedroom that I have just used for storage, but I am going to get a nice chair and use the ottoman in there since it matches my comforter!  Right now, I am just using it in my family room but it is awesome!  Definitely doesn't feel cheaply made or anything


----------



## justlurking

melvel said:


> I was just asked to approve the delayed shipment on the two remaining items that havent shipped. October 28?!? I don't understand why it will take more than a month to ship, unless this is just a warning that a cancellation email will come soon.


 
Yes, I got some of those this morning also, same date. One of them was for the black/brown zigzag long cardi large. I am pretty devastated by that one, as I did get to see one in the store last week and thought it was amazing. It was a return obviously, but a size small and while I was able to squeeze into it, I knew a large would be perfect for me as I don't like tight things. I am 99.9% sure it will end up being cancelled. I already bought the purple/pink cardi on ebay and love that one, but I don't want to pay the prices the long black cardi is going for. Target = Total Fail.


----------



## wetbandit42

melvel said:


> How much were the following:
> 
> Clipboard
> Binder clips
> Sticky notes
> Pencils
> 
> I'm looking at eBay for these and want to know what would be the fair prices for them...



I think the sticky notes were $9.99, and the clipboard might have been $6.99 or $9.99.


----------



## wetbandit42

Miss Kris said:


> Just a small update....I have had my pouf now for a few days, and I can't tell you how in love with it I am!  It is so versatile!  It's a great foot rest, little table, laptop stand, etc.  I'm glad I decided not to cancel the order because I really think it is my favorite Missoni item so far!  It's perfect!



I really wish I would have bought this! I was going to, but I didn't get around to it and now they're sold out.


----------



## Miss Kris

wetbandit42 said:


> I really wish I would have bought this! I was going to, but I didn't get around to it and now they're sold out.



Just keep an eye out!  They seem to randomly pop up on the website and I have heard of some people finding them in stores!


----------



## melvel

justlurking said:


> Yes, I got some of those this morning also, same date. One of them was for the black/brown zigzag long cardi large. I am pretty devastated by that one, as I did get to see one in the store last week and thought it was amazing. It was a return obviously, but a size small and while I was able to squeeze into it, I knew a large would be perfect for me as I don't like tight things. I am 99.9% sure it will end up being cancelled. I already bought the purple/pink cardi on ebay and love that one, but I don't want to pay the prices the long black cardi is going for. Target = Total Fail.



They obviously don't have enough to accommodate all confirmed orders because I noticed the items I got that "approve delay" email for were both in demand items. One of those is the Emma Roberts cardi that I really really really want so bad. Did anyone here get one of those emails and actually get their items shipped?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Miss Kris said:


> *places bid on eBay in size XS*



Yay -- good luck, Miss Kris! I ended up paying $28 over retail for it (including shipping), but it was worth it, IMO.

My seller, who shipped it out right away, stuffed the cardigan into a really little box. I don't know how she managed to fold it up so tightly! I thought for sure it would be damaged, wrinkled, or snagged. Thankfully, all I had to do was shake it out and it was just fine. This cardigan will be great to travel with!


----------



## VaderDawsn

icecreamom said:


> "New Estimated Delivery Date: 10/27/2011"



I know the feeling. The new estimated ship date on the Pink Sweater shell is now November 2 for me!
At least I finally received the black one this week.


----------



## Miss Kris

HermesNewbie said:


> Yay -- good luck, Miss Kris! I ended up paying $28 over retail for it (including shipping), but it was worth it, IMO.
> 
> My seller, who shipped it out right away, stuffed the cardigan into a really little box. I don't know how she managed to fold it up so tightly! I thought for sure it would be damaged, wrinkled, or snagged. Thankfully, all I had to do was shake it out and it was just fine. This cardigan will be great to travel with!



I've been trying to sell a bunch of stuff on there that I bought but don't need to try and balance out the inflated prices I paid.  But then I just keep buying more on there so it defeats the purpose!  

Glad your cardy made it ok!  I want it for work and church!  I like that it's neutral so I can pretty much put it over anything!  Not sure if I like that it is sheer, but we will see!


----------



## katlun

Beriloffun said:


> Only problem is that target.com started to take down a lot of the items! They don't even show up when you search. No way to find dpc code  just tried to do it for the infinity scarf and no luck.


 
we should ask people to post the DCP so we can look it up


----------



## wetbandit42

katlun said:


> we should ask people to post the DCP so we can look it up



I posted this a few pages back, but it probably got lost.

If you search google for the specific item you're looking for, the  target page shows up in the search results and you can access the dpci  number that way. It works even for items that are no longer showing up on Target.com. HTH!


----------



## wetbandit42

Miss Kris said:


> Just keep an eye out!  They seem to randomly pop up on the website and I have heard of some people finding them in stores!



Thanks Miss Kris! I'll keep checking.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Miss Kris said:


> I've been trying to sell a bunch of stuff on there that I bought but don't need to try and balance out the inflated prices I paid.  But then I just keep buying more on there so it defeats the purpose!
> 
> Glad your cardy made it ok!  I want it for work and church!  I like that it's neutral so I can pretty much put it over anything!  Not sure if I like that it is sheer, but we will see!


 
It's not that sheer! I found an M in the fitting room area on Tuesday.  I can't believe some one put it back!!!  Anyways I like it loose fitting, it looks very effortless and chic.


----------



## iluvmybags

I don't know why they're bothering to send out further delay notices --I just got another one bumping delivery to October 29th -- they're not getting replenishment and have repeatedly said that they're not getting new shipments of clothing, so why are they bothering to delay orders and tell us they're on back-order?  In all the years they've been doing designer collaborations, I've never seen a back-ordered item be delivered.  They're always canceled.

And the fact that they're going to keep running the charges thru while these items are on back-order is ridiculous!  So my money's going to be tied up w/Target for the next month for items I'm never going to receive

(it also frustrates me to all heck that I know people who ordered AFTER and received the exact items that I'm missing and are back ordered -- why were those orders filled before mine?)


----------



## melvel

iluvmybags said:


> I don't know why they're bothering to send out further delay notices --I just got another one bumping delivery to October 29th -- they're not getting replenishment and have repeatedly said that they're not getting new shipments of clothing, so why are they bothering to delay orders and tell us they're on back-order?  In all the years they've been doing designer collaborations, I've never seen a back-ordered item be delivered.  They're always canceled.
> 
> And the fact that they're going to keep running the charges thru while these items are on back-order is ridiculous!  So my money's going to be tied up w/Target for the next month for items I'm never going to receive
> 
> (it also frustrates me to all heck that I know people who ordered AFTER and received the exact items that I'm missing and are back ordered -- why were those orders filled before mine?)



They're probably hoping some will cancel, so they'll eventually eliminate the overselling problem. I've read some people on the Target Style Facebook page saying they actually received items even if they got that notice.

But yeah, I'm not optimistic.


----------



## onesmallchimera

The Millenia Target in Orlando had a lot of xl dresses in the fitting room as of 11am this morning.


----------



## CCfor C

iluvmybags said:


> I don't know why they're bothering to send out further delay notices --I just got another one bumping delivery to October 29th -- they're not getting replenishment and have repeatedly said that they're not getting new shipments of clothing, so why are they bothering to delay orders and tell us they're on back-order?  In all the years they've been doing designer collaborations, I've never seen a back-ordered item be delivered.  They're always canceled.
> 
> And the fact that they're going to keep running the charges thru while these items are on back-order is ridiculous!  So my money's going to be tied up w/Target for the next month for items I'm never going to receive
> 
> (it also frustrates me to all heck that I know people who ordered AFTER and received the exact items that I'm missing and are back ordered -- why were those orders filled before mine?)



I ordered one thing after the fact and just got a notice saying it was delayed shipping until end of Oct...they said my card would not be charged until the item was shipped...have they been charging then not shipping? 

Sorry about this for you and many..it sucks. ;(


On a happier note, I had to go to Target this morn for something else and "checked" out the Missoni that was left...someone had returned the scarf I'm posting, and after trying it on to make sure it wasn't "itchy" (which usually happens to me) I got it. I LOVE it...it's adorable and perfect. It is the only scarf I've seen.

So now I have:

3 men's ties (which I will most likely return one or 2 of)
the floral (passione?) large hanging cosmetic case...LOVE this..
the colore in the purple color cosmetic case (rectangular)
( I posted pics from the bay of all these earlier in the thread)
The scarf...

I would love to have found file folders/mugs...but unless I run across something accidentally or go to the bay...I'm satisfied with what I got. I think the quality of the scarf is great..:0)


Here's the bay pic of the scarf...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...79059?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item1e671b9253


----------



## La Comtesse

iluvmybags said:


> I don't know why they're bothering to send out further delay notices --I just got another one bumping delivery to October 29th -- they're not getting replenishment and have repeatedly said that they're not getting new shipments of clothing, so why are they bothering to delay orders and tell us they're on back-order?  In all the years they've been doing designer collaborations, I've never seen a back-ordered item be delivered.  They're always canceled.
> 
> And the fact that they're going to keep running the charges thru while these items are on back-order is ridiculous!  So my money's going to be tied up w/Target for the next month for items I'm never going to receive
> 
> (it also frustrates me to all heck that I know people who ordered AFTER and received the exact items that I'm missing and are back ordered -- why were those orders filled before mine?)


 
This is the most disasterous retail shopping experience I have ever had.  I can't even get on the site to approve, cancel, see anything or get a return slip.  I cannot keep calling there.  The wait time is too long, and it's usually a waste of time since they can't fix things in their system.  

The packing slips have no amount on them so I can't even see what is being charged.  This is a COMPLETE NIGHTMARE.  If I didn't love this brand so much, there is NO WAY, I'd go through one-tenth of what I have been through to order what I have.  I can't imagine how a company that runs like this--that doesn't seem to be able to fix the problems weeks after the orders were placed, and is offering terrible customer service (I mean the call center seems to be doing what they can, but the system is soo messed up, there doesn't seem to be much they have to work with)--can survive.  The horrific stories people have posted about not being able to return online things because they can't get on the site to print a slip, and the stories about people being refused a credit card refund because they paid through pay pal are unbelievable.  

I am also furious to see people that placed orders almost a week later for items I did at 4am the day of the launch receive the item when mine was cancelled.  This company clearly cares NOTHING about customer satisfaction.  And I can't imagine a company that cares so liitle about retaining good customers surviving in this economy.


----------



## roussel

susa said:


> roussel: i am looking forward to pics,  the black/white cardi also reminds me of chanel



some pics posted in the modeling thread


----------



## LeeMiller

I think if these delayed items are shipped Ebay prices will continue to drop.  Many things are ending without bids anyways.  I just got a delayed notice from Target, but I've also recently had some things shipped.  Some things like the Missoni baby crib set hasn't been available yet so maybe Target is waiting on some producer supplies?  Anyways, in protest against Target I just placed an order with Kmart --- haha, take that Target.  I'd rather pay more to a reseller than bother going to Target at this point.


----------



## AshJs3

I picked up a set of the journals today! They were on an end cap with a bunch of clearance stationary.


----------



## La Comtesse

LeeMiller said:


> I think if these delayed items are shipped Ebay prices will continue to drop.  Many things are ending without bids anyways.  I just got a delayed notice from Target, but I've also recently had some things shipped.  Some things like the Missoni baby crib set hasn't been available yet so maybe Target is waiting on some producer supplies?  Anyways, in protest against Target I just placed an order with Kmart --- haha, take that Target.  I'd rather pay more to a reseller than bother going to Target at this point.


 
I hear you.  I just completed my call with a Target CS.  Another hour of my life gone.  I had gotten several delay emails this morning that I had to approve but could not, since I can't log into my account on their website or get through on the links in the email.  The CS rep informed me he could not approve the new dates because his system would not allow it.  But that he noted the account that I approved the delays. :weird:

What does this mean?  I'm afraid it was a total waste of time.  Their computer system will not let you or them approve delays.  You cannot view your account details.  You don't know what you are being charged for the few items they do ship to you.  And you cannot print a slip to take a return.  What in the world is this?

On a more pleasant note.  I placed several orders with Walmart , received shpping confirmation almost immediately and they were safely delivered to me for 97 cents per item within three days.  Thank you, Walmart, for treating me like a valued customer.


----------



## Sophia1025

A lot of people that over bought are starting to return things.  I was able to find the light blue zig zag dress and the matching cardigan in a size small, the black and white stretchy shirt.  There was also the black and white cardigan in a small unfortunately the sleeves were much too long on me and I didn't want to wear it with the sleeves pushed up so I left it for some other lucky shopper.


----------



## New2Coach

I found some online returns today at my store and they were marked down. I got two sleeveless sweaters for $7.56 each. Both Zig Zag pattern, but one was the colorful one and the other black and white.


----------



## jennylovexo

anyone know how much the wine boxes retailed for?  TIA





New2Coach said:


> I found some online returns today at my store and they were marked down. I got two sleeveless sweaters for $7.56 each. Both Zig Zag pattern, but one was the colorful one and the other black and white.





WOW!!!  What a great deal!!!


----------



## azureartist

melvel said:


> How much were the following:
> 
> Clipboard
> Binder clips
> Sticky notes
> Pencils
> 
> I'm looking at eBay for these and want to know what would be the fair prices for them...



Sticky notes $6.99


----------



## Melissa Ann

jennylovexo said:


> anyone know how much the wine boxes retailed for?  Tia




9.99


----------



## azureartist

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Just wanted to mention if you are in the store, don't forget to walk by the fitting room, I have found all my clothing pieces at the spit back area of the fitting room. Today I bought the multi color zig zag sweater dress found at the racks by in the fitting room area.



Thank you SO MUCH for the advice. Did that and found a sweater dress!


----------



## azureartist

Do you think anyone will return their items to Target.com? Or are there so many Targets - it would be foolish (and costly) to return online?


----------



## floridagal23

I feel so awful complaining, because I got most of my stuff..but I got an email asking me to approve a delayed ship date of the end of October for that beige space dye cardi. I live in solids and I'm pretty disappointed. At this point I'd rather they cancel my throw (which I also doubt will arrive) and send me the cardi!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Can anyone tell me if the spade dye turtleneck runs TTS? I'm trying to get one on ebay.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh man, I'll be so bummed if my order gets canceled.  Say it ain't so Target!!!


----------



## floral_kitty

HermesNewbie said:


> Can anyone tell me if the spade dye turtleneck runs TTS? I'm trying to get one on ebay.



If you are referring to the pink one: yes, it does run true to size. I bought it in a M and which is what I normally wear. It fits great and feels really soft and silky on. It is fairly thin however, so if you are looking for something with some 'weight' this isn't it. You can't exactly see through the t-neck but if you wore a neon green bra you would maybe see it. I really like it.


----------



## jennylovexo

azureartist said:


> Do you think anyone will return their items to Target.com? Or are there so many Targets - it would be foolish (and costly) to return online?


 
Love your avatar!!!   I think it probably depends where the person is located.  If they don't have a target near them, they will probably send their returns back.  But I'm pretty sure that returning to the store would be more convienient for most people.


----------



## iluvmybags

CCfor C said:


> I ordered one thing after the fact and just got a notice saying it was delayed shipping until end of Oct...they said my card would not be charged until the item was shipped...have they been charging then not shipping?
> 
> Sorry about this for you and many..it sucks. ;(



they're not actually charging the card, but they're continuing to process them -- when you first place your order, they run your card thru and it puts a hold on the funds. this authorization usually drops off your card within 3-5 days if the item doesn't ship & you're not actually charged.  All of the authorizations from the day I placed my orders have dropped off my card and they've been charging for the items they send as they ship -- but they're also re-running your card for the items that are back-ordered to make sure you still have the funds available.  So even tho they're not actually charging my card, they're putting a hold on those funds so I don't have access to them.  It makes me mad that they're continuing to do this when chances are, the orders will eventually be canceled. 


La Comtesse said:


> This is the most disasterous retail shopping experience I have ever had.  I can't even get on the site to approve, cancel, see anything or get a return slip.  I cannot keep calling there.  The wait time is too long, and it's usually a waste of time since they can't fix things in their system.
> 
> The packing slips have no amount on them so I can't even see what is being charged.  This is a COMPLETE NIGHTMARE.  If I didn't love this brand so much, there is NO WAY, I'd go through one-tenth of what I have been through to order what I have.  I can't imagine how a company that runs like this--that doesn't seem to be able to fix the problems weeks after the orders were placed, and is offering terrible customer service (I mean the call center seems to be doing what they can, but the system is soo messed up, there doesn't seem to be much they have to work with)--can survive.  The horrific stories people have posted about not being able to return online things because they can't get on the site to print a slip, and the stories about people being refused a credit card refund because they paid through pay pal are unbelievable.
> 
> I am also furious to see people that placed orders almost a week later for items I did at 4am the day of the launch receive the item when mine was cancelled.  This company clearly cares NOTHING about customer satisfaction.  And I can't imagine a company that cares so liitle about retaining good customers surviving in this economy.



I've had to return two items that I recd from the website that I couldn't print receipts for -- the first time, the girl was on the phone for about 20 minutes and finally got the approval and issued the refund.  The second item, the manager sat on hold for 1 hr and 10 minutes before someone came on the line to help her get approval to do the return -- so not only is Target.com making customers wait 1-2 hours on the phone, they're forcing their own employees to do the same thing!


----------



## Miss Kris

AmeeLVSBags said:


> It's not that sheer! I found an M in the fitting room area on Tuesday.  I can't believe some one put it back!!!  Anyways I like it loose fitting, it looks very effortless and chic.



I won it on ebay!  Size XS!  Jumps for joy!  $49, which isn't horrible


----------



## Miss Kris

It's been 10 days since I bought the luggage on eBay and it still isn't here.  I keep asking the seller where it is and she says there isn't a tracking number, and now she is away for the weekend so doesn't have the paperwork with her.  I'm getting peeved.  I have shipped lots of stuff before and it has never taken this long.  I could have just bought it in the store or from a dif seller.  With shipping, it was $250.  I'm not very happy.


----------



## nastasja

melvel said:


> How much were the following:
> 
> Clipboard
> Binder clips
> Sticky notes
> Pencils
> 
> I'm looking at eBay for these and want to know what would be the fair prices for them...


 
Clipboard $9.99


----------



## mezmari

Miss Kris said:


> It's been 10 days since I bought the luggage on eBay and it still isn't here.  I keep asking the seller where it is and she says there isn't a tracking number, and now she is away for the weekend so doesn't have the paperwork with her.  I'm getting peeved.  I have shipped lots of stuff before and it has never taken this long.  I could have just bought it in the store or from a dif seller.  With shipping, it was $250.  I'm not very happy.



No tracking number? that's weird, NO ONE ships without tracking number anymore...Unless they dont want you to know that they never shipped it  did you win it for a good price, maybe seller decided not to send it?


----------



## Pollie

Isn't this the brand that has sold out as fast as they can re-stock it?  I read an article about items being sold on ebay at thousands of dollars per item.


----------



## Pollie

I have lots of target purses, some that are made to look like coach.  they have worn very well.


----------



## Miss Kris

mezmari said:


> No tracking number? that's weird, NO ONE ships without tracking number anymore...Unless they dont want you to know that they never shipped it  did you win it for a good price, maybe seller decided not to send it?



She says it is insured but doesn't have tracking.  She said it will need to be signed for too, but they always leave a slip at my door in those cases.  For paying $75 over retail for the luggage and shipping, I should have had it within a week.  She will be getting neutral feedback for sure.  I never leave bad feedback either, but for that price, it should have had tracking with it and should have been here by now


----------



## Miss Kris

Pollie said:


> Isn't this the brand that has sold out as fast as they can re-stock it?  I read an article about items being sold on ebay at thousands of dollars per item.



Yep, this is them


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I found some goodies at my Target today. Not sure if they were returns or leftovers but I even had to narrow down. I got the black and white silk pj bottoms, two cosmetic cases (1 is a gift), bobby pins, notecards, and a candle.  After the candle runs out I'm going to use the jar for makeup brushes.  That was my narrowed down pile.  My store had robes, pj shorts and pants, dress shirts, throws, comforter sets, sleep masks, train cosmetic cases, frames, airplane neck pillows, plates, the travel on luggage totes (I would've bought one but deemed it too heavy compared to my Kipling's), tights, lingerie, jackets, kids clothes...  no sweaters or dresses though.


----------



## queennadine

I found the Passione blouse for myself and pumps for my mom yesterday! They also had more note cards, journals, wine boxes, comforter sets, and some other stuff. 

I keep holding out hope for more clothes...I might check back tomorrow


----------



## GingerSnap527

Went to another Target today and all they had was more lingerie, one pair of black/white rain boots, and one pair of the Passione (?) rain boots.

No clothes, no accessories *sigh*


----------



## Miss Kris

lilmountaingirl said:


> I found some goodies at my Target today. Not sure if they were returns or leftovers but I even had to narrow down. I got the black and white silk pj bottoms, two cosmetic cases (1 is a gift), bobby pins, notecards, and a candle.  After the candle runs out I'm going to use the jar for makeup brushes.  That was my narrowed down pile.  My store had robes, pj shorts and pants, dress shirts, throws, comforter sets, sleep masks, train cosmetic cases, frames, airplane neck pillows, plates, the travel on luggage totes (I would've bought one but deemed it too heavy compared to my Kipling's), tights, lingerie, jackets, kids clothes...  no sweaters or dresses though.



THROWS?!  Ahhhhh!  

Seriously, I would buy one in every color if they werent so expensive on eBay.  I love that thing so much


----------



## dbeth

For those of you that used Paypal----update!!  So I went to Target to return some Eye Shadow and of course, they tell me I have to get store credit.  He called 'Return Authorizations' and I spoke to a guy on the phone for about 10 minutes. I told him that  when I checked out through Paypal that it did not say anywhere that I had to get store credit if I returned & that they should have a disclaimer. He told me to call Target.com and talk to CS because if I return back to .com then they would give me credit back to my card through Paypal.  I am not sure if I truely believe him and if he was just saying that to get me off the phone.

So I called the next day, waited 45 min. for a CS rep. And after 5 minutes, my phone died due to low battery. So I went to use the other one and called and waited about 30 minutes and talked to the CS and my phone died again from low battery. I called again the afternoon and got through after 25 minutes, I immediately asked for a supervisor but I still had to explain the situation. I finally got transferred to one and I told her what 'Return Authorizations' told me about returning items back to .com for credit card refund through Paypal. She said "I think we might be able to do that for you" and then put me on hold for 25 minutes........guess what?! MY PHONE DIED AGAIN.   Regardless, if it took that long for her to get back to me anyways, I really wonder if she got it approved.

Tomorrow I am going to get a new battery.   So I can call again and probably waist 50min-1 hour & hopefully get a definite answer before my phone dies.


----------



## digby723

scorpio13 said:


> If the website says it's "in stock" vs "limited availability" definitely give them a call with the DPC number!!! I was on a mad hunt for some of the candles and went to some Targets where they were supposed to be "in stock". They were no where to be found so I asked customer service to locate them via the DPC number and lo and behold they were still in boxes in the stock room. This happened at 2 different Targets.
> 
> *One SA even said "if you wouldn't have asked, that box of candles probably would have sat back there forever!"*



Well, I called te store that said the puzzle trays were in stock, and the lady who answered the phone said they didn't have them. Then I wasn't able to go to Arlington on Friday, but I did stop by the Target in Woodbrisge today at my moms insistance, since she said maybe we'd find stuff, even though I had gone earlier in the week and hadn't found anything. Imagine my shock when I not only found a black Zig zag puzzle tray (the only one!) but also a medium sized vase!!! I snatched them both up, I was sooooooooo excited! I also saw:

-girls blanket
-baby clothes
-M sz blue car die
-M sz bl panel dress
-l sz brown zig zag cardi
-picture frames & wall tiles
-3 colored hand towels
- one b&w hand towel
-eye masks
-neck pillows
-tights
-baby dolls & bras
-socks

That's all I saw at Woodbridge. will prolly hit Springfield and a few others tomorrow. Looking for an XL brown cardi (loved the L, but didn't fit) and the silk scarves. I've spent sooooooooo much on this line so far, I've got to stop soon, if I buy anything else I think my b/f will kill me! He doen't even know Bout the puzzle tray or vase yet, lol! Also on the look out for another glass bowl for my mom, who said she likes mine so much she wants one now, lol!


----------



## dbeth

As for delays---I have had two items ship, which were the brown leggings & zig zag sweater skirt for girls. The zigzag button down Cardi for women is the only delayed item I have now.

I was able to cancel two delayed items today, but it took like 2 or 3 times to even get through the link. It just wouldn't work the first time.

Overall, this is all just plain *#@%(*!  up!!!! Really really dissapointed in Target. I would like to say that I won't shop there ever again, but I would by lying.


----------



## kelbell35

xanderbsb said:


> On the way out I saw the robe in my size. I got it but I'm not 100% on whether or not I'll keep it lol I also have the black & white zig zag pants.
> 
> Should I keep the pants & return the robe or return the pants & keep the robe?



I was going to say to keep the robe and return the pants, even though I haven't seen the robe IRL, because the colors on it look gorgeous!  But... I found the pants in store in my size today, and I bought them, because they are really nice in person, and omg, they are so comfortable!!


----------



## pinklepurr

I went to my local Target tonite to see what was left. I saw comforter sets, some kids clothes, no women's clothes, some pumps and bunches of frames. I was bummed there was nothing I wanted until I spied a silk colore scarf in an employee's cart full of returns! I asked her if I could purchase it and she said yes. It's gorgeous  keep checking those Targets, you never know what will be returned!


----------



## nauticalstar

digby723 said:


> Well, I called te store that said the puzzle trays were in stock, and the lady who answered the phone said they didn't have them. Then I wasn't able to go to Arlington on Friday, but I did stop by the Target in Woodbrisge today at my moms insistance, since she said maybe we'd find stuff, even though I had gone earlier in the week and hadn't found anything. Imagine my shock when I not only found a black Zig zag puzzle tray (the only one!) but also a medium sized vase!!! I snatched them both up, I was sooooooooo excited! I also saw:
> 
> -girls blanket
> -baby clothes
> -M sz blue car die
> -M sz bl panel dress
> -l sz brown zig zag cardi
> -picture frames & wall tiles
> -3 colored hand towels
> - one b&w hand towel
> -eye masks
> -neck pillows
> -tights
> -baby dolls & bras
> -socks
> 
> That's all I saw at Woodbridge. will prolly hit Springfield and a few others tomorrow. Looking for an XL brown cardi (loved the L, but didn't fit) and the silk scarves. I've spent sooooooooo much on this line so far, I've got to stop soon, if I buy anything else I think my b/f will kill me! He doen't even know Bout the puzzle tray or vase yet, lol! Also on the look out for another glass bowl for my mom, who said she likes mine so much she wants one now, lol!



Would you keep an eye out for the mini journals? I don't have a color preference. I'd like to pick up a set for me and maybe one other for gifts. I'd really appreciate it


----------



## lilmountaingirl

The amount of items (and cost!) that ended up on eBay is disheartening.


----------



## iluvmybags

digby723 said:


> -girls blanket
> -baby clothes
> -M sz blue car die
> -M sz bl panel dress
> *-l sz brown zig zag cardi*
> -picture frames & wall tiles
> -3 colored hand towels
> - one b&w hand towel
> -eye masks
> -neck pillows
> -tights
> -baby dolls & bras
> -socks
> 
> That's all I saw at Woodbridge. will prolly hit Springfield and a few others tomorrow. Looking for an XL brown cardi (loved the L, but didn't fit) and the silk scarves. I've spent sooooooooo much on this line so far, I've got to stop soon, if I buy anything else I think my b/f will kill me! He doen't even know Bout the puzzle tray or vase yet, lol! Also on the look out for another glass bowl for my mom, who said she likes mine so much she wants one now, lol!


You saw the zig zag cardi in a Large?  That's one of the two items I just received my third delay notice on!!!  The four things I wanted most were the Black Paneled dress and the Brown Cardi and the Blue Maxi Dress and Long Blue cardi -- I have both dresses, but am still waiting on both cardi's and have a feeling they're going to end up canceled (based on how many of us are waiting on those)  I actually resorted to looking on ebay today to try and get one, but they're selling for close to $100 and I refuse to pay 2x the original price.  UGH!!  Maybe if you found one at your store, there's hope that I might find one here (altho I don't really have the time to run all over to various Target stores -- I feel like I've been living in our Target store as many times as I've been there this week alone!!)



dbeth said:


> As for delays---I have had two items ship, which were the brown leggings & zig zag sweater skirt for girls. The zigzag button down Cardi for women is the only delayed item I have now.
> 
> I was able to cancel two delayed items today, but it took like 2 or 3 times to even get through the link. It just wouldn't work the first time.
> 
> Overall, this is all just plain *#@%(*!  up!!!! Really really dissapointed in Target. I would like to say that I won't shop there ever again, but I would by lying.





nauticalstar said:


> Would you keep an eye out for the mini journals? I don't have a color preference. I'd like to pick up a set for me and maybe one other for gifts. I'd really appreciate it



same thing happened to me the other day -- after waiting on hold for 40 minutes, I was disconnected, when I got thru again, I waited on hold for 1 hr and 40 minutes and then my battery died and I lost the call!

I called today and after 45 minutes on the phone trying to cancel two of the items that were delayed, the rep said she couldn't help me and that I should wait for a supervisor -- I said forget that.  Next things I know, I checked my email and there were two emails canceling the two items I wanted canceled!


----------



## mjsmurf77

For anyone in the Chicago area, I returned the wine corduroy coat in a small, the reversible zigzag throw in the purpley colors and a glass bowl to the Broadview SuperTarget last night. 

I also have found that most of the clothes are by the fitting rooms. If you ask associates there, they've been super helpful about telling me what's left and where it is (I have yet to find any of the clothes I want in my size, but it's helped me figure out that the kids clothes actually fit me better!).

I was lucky enough to receive all the items I ordered online, but they did send me the wrong color of the zigzag clutch. I'm keeping it, though, because I have yet to see one in any of the five Targets I've been to in the past week. Sigh.


----------



## Sophia1025

I took a quick look around today and saw the small and medium vase however was not in love with them enough to get either.  One lady there bought the medium.  There was also one set of the nesting bowls, at least six of the lingerie sets (not sure if they just put it out or they were returns), several of the neck pillows, several of the sleep mask, and a lot of the kids and infant clothes.


----------



## kat99

mjsmurf77 said:


> For anyone in the Chicago area, I returned the wine corduroy coat in a small, the reversible zigzag throw in the purpley colors and a glass bowl to the Broadview SuperTarget last night.
> 
> I also have found that most of the clothes are by the fitting rooms. If you ask associates there, they've been super helpful about telling me what's left and where it is (I have yet to find any of the clothes I want in my size, but it's helped me figure out that the kids clothes actually fit me better!).
> 
> I was lucky enough to receive all the items I ordered online, but they did send me the wrong color of the zigzag clutch. I'm keeping it, though, because I have yet to see one in any of the five Targets I've been to in the past week. Sigh.



Omg! Can't believe you returned the throw so honest of you  I know whoever finds it will be thrilled, I know I would be!


----------



## azureartist

nauticalstar said:


> Would you keep an eye out for the mini journals? I don't have a color preference. I'd like to pick up a set for me and maybe one other for gifts. I'd really appreciate it



Check on target.com - use "Find it in store" note the DPCI code and go to one of your local Targets. They are there if it says "Limited Stock" or "In Stock". Be persistent with the Target employees. As one poster said - the item is usually tucked away in the stock room. I found one item this way!!! Good luck.

http://www.target.com/p/Blank-Journal-1-ea-Missoni/-/A-13596138

DPCI :081-01-0848 Online item # :13596138

Darn I wish Target didn't take down all those links though!

Oh and don't forget to print it out and bring it with you!!!


----------



## *want it all*

lilmountaingirl said:


> The amount of items (and cost!) that  ended up on eBay is disheartening.


LOL, I loved my lofty profit  of 17 cents from my scarves.     To be fair, that was bad math on my part (I thought I paid lower prices, and hence I listed them w/low BINs and free shipping on top of that).    For me personally, I take care to list my  items extremely competitively and have grossed a range of 17 cents (LOL!) to $8 of profit for my listed transactions thus far (after all the fees are accounted for).  

Disclaimer: I'm not trying to be preachy to those who can/have made huge profits from reselling.  We all know it's what consumers are willing to pay in the long run.


----------



## azureartist

I wish they would do a Missoni for Target Spring collection (and get it right this time)! Can you imagine the colors?


----------



## digby723

nauticalstar said:


> Would you keep an eye out for the mini journals? I don't have a color preference. I'd like to pick up a set for me and maybe one other for gifts. I'd really appreciate it



I'll keep an eye out for you, but I've yet to see a single clipboard/notepad, etc in any of the Targets I've gone to. Hopefully one will pop up soon though for you! 



iluvmybags said:


> You saw the zig zag cardi in a Large?  That's one of the two items I just received my third delay notice on!!!  The four things I wanted most were the Black Paneled dress and the Brown Cardi and the Blue Maxi Dress and Long Blue cardi -- I have both dresses, but am still waiting on both cardi's and have a feeling they're going to end up canceled (based on how many of us are waiting on those)  I actually resorted to looking on ebay today to try and get one, but they're selling for close to $100 and I refuse to pay 2x the original price.  UGH!!  Maybe if you found one at your store, there's hope that I might find one here (altho I don't really have the time to run all over to various Target stores -- I feel like I've been living in our Target store as many times as I've been there this week alone!!)



I was shocked at the clothes they had, since the black panel dress and the blue zig zag cardi seem to be very popular. I lovedddddddddddd the brown cardi, and would love to get one in an XL now, since I didn't like how the L looked one me. Hoping to hit some more Targets tomorrow and try to find these last few items now. 

Thanks to those who have posted about the tip regarding using the scanners and putting in the DCP number to see if items are in a particular store, I'll be using that trick later today!


----------



## iluvmybags

mjsmurf77 said:


> For anyone in the Chicago area, I returned the wine corduroy coat in a small, the reversible zigzag throw in the purpley colors and a glass bowl to the Broadview SuperTarget last night.
> 
> I also have found that most of the clothes are by the fitting rooms. If you ask associates there, they've been super helpful about telling me what's left and where it is (I have yet to find any of the clothes I want in my size, but it's helped me figure out that the kids clothes actually fit me better!).
> 
> I was lucky enough to receive all the items I ordered online, but they did send me the wrong color of the zigzag clutch. I'm keeping it, though, because I have yet to see one in any of the five Targets I've been to in the past week. Sigh.


Broadview is one of the stores I haven't gone to yet -- maybe I'll make a trip there on Sunday.  I've been stopping at the store here in Cicero on almost a daily basis (I had two returns earlier this week and popped in a couple of other times).  They have a pair of suede pumps in a 9 (these are the pair I returned, after I  recd the 8.5's which fit), one pair of rain boots (didn't notice the  size), lots of lingerie, the travel pillows (they look like neck  pillows), tights, eye masks, Comforter sets, and a few pair of little  girl ballet flats and rain boots 

I atopped at the store on Clark & Roosevelt this evening on my home and they had the Blue Maxi Dress in an XL, the gold/yellow corduroy coat in an XL (it looked HUGE!), the purple passion (?) floral blouse in an XL and a pair of little girl brown leggings in a size Large.


----------



## jennylovexo

Sophia1025 said:


> I took a quick look around today and saw the small and medium vase however was not in love with them enough to get either. One lady there bought the medium. There was also one set of the nesting bowls, at least six of the lingerie sets (not sure if they just put it out or they were returns), several of the neck pillows, several of the sleep mask, and a lot of the kids and infant clothes.


 
Where are you located?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

floral_kitty said:


> If you are referring to the pink one: yes, it does run true to size. I bought it in a M and which is what I normally wear. It fits great and feels really soft and silky on. It is fairly thin however, so if you are looking for something with some 'weight' this isn't it. You can't exactly see through the t-neck but if you wore a neon green bra you would maybe see it. I really like it.



Thanks, floral_kitty! I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## mjsmurf77

kat99 said:


> Omg! Can't believe you returned the throw so honest of you  I know whoever finds it will be thrilled, I know I would be!


 

Thanks.  I was kind of disgusted when I saw there were 29,000 "Missoni for Target" items on eBay earlier this week, so I thought it'd be way more fun to return the stuff I didn't like so someone would find a surprise at their Target. I went on vacation the day the stuff was released, so by the time I got home and had time to drive around to stores, they were pretty much picked clean. It's unreal. I don't blame people for putting the stuff on eBay--it's a great way to make a little extra $$--I just can't believe Target didn't make enough of everything.


----------



## mjsmurf77

iluvmybags said:


> Broadview is one of the stores I haven't gone to yet -- maybe I'll make a trip there on Sunday. I've been stopping at the store here in Cicero on almost a daily basis (I had two returns earlier this week and popped in a couple of other times). They have a pair of suede pumps in a 9 (these are the pair I returned, after I recd the 8.5's which fit), one pair of rain boots (didn't notice the size), lots of lingerie, the travel pillows (they look like neck pillows), tights, eye masks, Comforter sets, and a few pair of little girl ballet flats and rain boots
> 
> I atopped at the store on Clark & Roosevelt this evening on my home and they had the Blue Maxi Dress in an XL, the gold/yellow corduroy coat in an XL (it looked HUGE!), the purple passion (?) floral blouse in an XL and a pair of little girl brown leggings in a size Large.


 
Broadview didn't have much--I was kind of surprised. They had the corduroy coat in green and a few kids' clothes in tiny sizes. I've been to Broadview, Hillside, Elston/Diversey, Uptown and Addison/California stores. I have to stop--I went to 7 Targets looking for the Liberty stuff (and my mom and aunt went to 3 more helping me ) and I just can't do that again. 

Hillside had a ton of kids clothes and a few things women's things in Ms and Ls, as well as a pair of the rainboots in a 7 (I'm kind of regretting not at least trying those on) as well as the zigzag flats in a 7.5. 

Elston/Diversey had a ton of the suede heels left--I really think in every size--but not much else. Uptown had a couple of pieces of the luggage, which was really, really cute (they came with a snap-out clear cosmetic bag and three Missoni-printed laundry bags). 

I've seen a king-sized comforter at at least 3 Targets and bits of the lingerie at every one and those travel pillows at every store.

Thanks for the rundown of the Cicero store--that was by far the best Target for the Liberty stuff for me, so I debated making the trip. 

Isn't it nuts trying to find what you want? I'm in TJMaxx/Marshalls mode...I could spend all day driving around to different Targets looking for stuff.


----------



## nauticalstar

azureartist said:


> Check on target.com - use "Find it in store" note the DPCI code and go to one of your local Targets. They are there if it says "Limited Stock" or "In Stock". Be persistent with the Target employees. As one poster said - the item is usually tucked away in the stock room. I found one item this way!!! Good luck.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Blank-Journal-1-ea-Missoni/-/A-13596138
> 
> DPCI :081-01-0848 Online item # :13596138
> 
> Darn I wish Target didn't take down all those links though!
> 
> Oh and don't forget to print it out and bring it with you!!!



Thanks- I didn't find it near me, unfortunately- so it looks like it might be one of those stumble-across-accidentally sorts of things. I did check a friend's city and they have a target where they're in stock, so maybe I will see if I can call in a favor there 



digby723 said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you, but I've yet to see a single clipboard/notepad, etc in any of the Targets I've gone to. Hopefully one will pop up soon though for you!



Thanks! Figured its worth a shot  

I just checked my email and apparently my second to last installment of my order is downstairs! I didn't think they'd deliver on Sat so I didn't bother to check (I've been sick for days, so didn't leave the apt yesterday!) woo! Just some makeup cases and one of the stone containers. So far, the only other thing I've received is the black sweater (gave to SO- looks great on him!) and I'll be waiting on one last makeup case.


----------



## LABAG

melvel said:


> How much were the following:
> 
> Clipboard
> Binder clips
> Sticky notes
> Pencils
> 
> I'm looking at eBay for these and want to know what would be the fair prices for them...


 I saw the sticky notes-6.00
clipboard-9.99(which I grabbed-loved the passion floral color-will look great alongside the boring black clipboards/notebooks at meetings
Composition books-2.99 
Best find-blue cardigan (Emma Roberts wore) just hanging there, for sure a return-but perfect!
Im so longing for the L in BLACK/BROWN LONG CARDIGAN and then Im done


----------



## sammix3

Can anyone post a pic of the clipboard? Thanks!


----------



## LeeMiller

digby723 said:


> Drat you saw two of the items I've been eBay stalking in my size the m blue cardi and the panel dress!  - although I might need the dress in a large. I might go to Arlington today or Columbia heights - not sure.  I loathe driving in dc but I need to drive to work for awhile anyways.
> 
> So many dc people on this thread!  We should meet up for post target cocktails lol!!
> 
> Won the black and white cardi last night hope that I love it and it fits well since I sized down to a small .  Price was ok but over retail.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

*want it all* said:


> LOL, I loved my lofty profit  of 17 cents from my scarves.     To be fair, that was bad math on my part (I thought I paid lower prices, and hence I listed them w/low BINs and free shipping on top of that).    For me personally, I take care to list my  items extremely competitively and have grossed a range of 17 cents (LOL!) to $8 of profit for my listed transactions thus far (after all the fees are accounted for).
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not trying to be preachy to those who can/have made huge profits from reselling.  We all know it's what consumers are willing to pay in the long run.



I love sellers like you!  LOL,  I just don't like that there is almost the entire Target inventory online and some prices are outrageous.  I understand a profit, of course, since I was too lazy to even go to the store, but some things are triple and more of the price!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Miss Kris said:


> I won it on ebay!  Size XS!  Jumps for joy!  $49, which isn't horrible


 That's cheaper than the store!!


----------



## ashleyjena

lilmountaingirl said:


> I found some goodies at my Target today. Not sure if they were returns or leftovers but I even had to narrow down. I got the black and white silk pj bottoms, two cosmetic cases (1 is a gift), bobby pins, notecards, and a candle.  After the candle runs out I'm going to use the jar for makeup brushes.  That was my narrowed down pile.  My store had robes, pj shorts and pants, dress shirts, throws, comforter sets, sleep masks, train cosmetic cases, frames, airplane neck pillows, plates, the travel on luggage totes (I would've bought one but deemed it too heavy compared to my Kipling's), tights, lingerie, jackets, kids clothes...  no sweaters or dresses though.




I still cannot believe your store had THROWS. I had to break down and get mine on ebay for like $120!


----------



## Enigma78

xxxxx

I've tried the target site but its just been acting up for a while now.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I went to a different Target today and got 2 fabric bins (a large and a small), the small cosmetic bag, the small valet cosmetic bag, pencils (gift), and a blue multi zigzag dress!  Yay!  They had carry on suitcases, notebooks, pencil cosmetic bags, more comfortors, shoes, hats.  I feel like I've gotten pretty lucky with my stock choices considering how late in the game it is...


----------



## CindyKay

Miss Kris said:


> Just a small update....I have had my pouf now for a few days, and I can't tell you how in love with it I am!  It is so versatile!  It's a great foot rest, little table, laptop stand, etc.  I'm glad I decided not to cancel the order because I really think it is my favorite Missoni item so far!  It's perfect!



Mine will be delivered on Monday. It's great to hear that you love yours.


----------



## CindyKay

icecreamom said:


> "New Estimated Delivery Date: 10/27/2011"



Me too!!! Arrggghhh... they're all girls XL clothing items... hoodie, skirt, dress, crewneck sweater, and cardigan.  I've hold out for this long... at this point, I don't mind the wait if they will keep their promise, and EVENTUALLY DELIVER!! very frustrating experience!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

ashleyjena said:


> I still cannot believe your store had THROWS. I had to break down and get mine on ebay for like $120!


 
Did you receive it yet??  How do you like it??


----------



## *want it all*

lilmountaingirl said:


> I love sellers like you!  LOL,  I just don't like that there is almost the entire Target inventory online and some prices are outrageous.  I understand a profit, of course, since I was too lazy to even go to the store, but some things are triple and more of the price!


Thank you!    No, I completely agree, the inventory on evilbay is nuts!  Since I'm a very low volume seller, I took the Missoni for Target craze as a chance to increase my seller rep.  It's just frustrating when you pass on great deals, and then you get zilch back in terms of feedback.  

I have to share w/this mini rant...I had this girl who contacted almost immediately when a clothing item went up.  She saw the price tag of $34.99 with free shipping + BIN ($38.99 w/free shipping).  She asked if I'd take $34.99 with free shipping (mind you, my profit was $.83 for this option) , and I said that it was fine.  

Lots of excitement, communication back and forth, etc. up to the point I tell her the DC number.  Check USPS site and notice the item's been delivered via DC some time ago.  What do I get back?  Nothing.  :tumbleweed:  Even included a note in the package asking if she could please return to ebay to issue appropriate feedback since I was looking to increase my seller credibility.  

Psssh.  All this coming from a buyer who was in regular contact to wheel and deal beforehand, but once it came to showing a bit of appreciation post-transaction via positive feedback...NADA.  Granted, she could still leave positive feedback since she has many more days to do so, but c'mon, why leave me in the lurch wondering if she's gonna fish for a partial or say it didn't fit, blah, blah, blah?


----------



## AshJs3

Just got back from another Target run. Found one of the ottomans that was an internet return and marked down to $50.XX. It was a light blue with white zig zags. REALLY cute, but it doesn't match anything I have. It's so interesting that they mark down internet returns like that. 

It's getting to be same old same old around my store. They have 1 XL Maxi dress, 2 puzzle trays, 2 picture frames (both damaged), a whole shelf full of heels, and a travel pillow. I did find some sticky notes while digging through the stationary clearance (they were regular price) but they are kinda weird sizes and I doubt I'd use them much. That's where I found my journals yesterday so definitely check the clearance end caps!


----------



## ashleyjena

jennylovexo said:


> Did you receive it yet??  How do you like it??



I did! And I LOVE LOVE LOVE it, it was totally worth the money to me because I was stressed out about finding it (I got the loop pillows, and just needed the throw to match to furnish my new apartment)


----------



## roussel

Anyone bought the striped long sleeve pink sweater with the collar?  Can you pls share how it fits? Thanks!


----------



## katlun

roussel said:


> Anyone bought the striped long sleeve pink sweater with the collar? Can you pls share how it fits? Thanks!


 
I ordered it and when it ever comes from Target.com I will throw a party and modeling pics...it should arrive for Halloween 10/27

I went to a Target out of the way and usually has "good" stuff because Wal-mart is not far and this one still has a Missoni section in front with odds and ends but nothing that I wanted


----------



## iluvmybags

mjsmurf77 said:


> Broadview didn't have much--I was kind of surprised. They had the corduroy coat in green and a few kids' clothes in tiny sizes. I've been to Broadview, Hillside, Elston/Diversey, Uptown and Addison/California stores. I have to stop--I went to 7 Targets looking for the Liberty stuff (and my mom and aunt went to 3 more helping me ) and I just can't do that again.
> 
> Hillside had a ton of kids clothes and a few things women's things in Ms and Ls, as well as a pair of the rainboots in a 7 (I'm kind of regretting not at least trying those on) as well as the zigzag flats in a 7.5.
> 
> Elston/Diversey had a ton of the suede heels left--I really think in every size--but not much else. Uptown had a couple of pieces of the luggage, which was really, really cute (they came with a snap-out clear cosmetic bag and three Missoni-printed laundry bags).
> 
> I've seen a king-sized comforter at at least 3 Targets and bits of the lingerie at every one and those travel pillows at every store.
> 
> Thanks for the rundown of the Cicero store--that was by far the best Target for the Liberty stuff for me, so I debated making the trip.
> 
> Isn't it nuts trying to find what you want? I'm in TJMaxx/Marshalls mode...I could spend all day driving around to different Targets looking for stuff.


I actually called at 7:55 this morning thinking that maybe I'd be rewarded for my frustrations this week by finding a highly coveted item!!  When I called she put my on hold while she checked for it and came back to the line saying that one of her employees said they thought they saw it, but in the end, they couldn't find it -- someone must have snatched it up as soon as you returned it


----------



## iluvmybags

well, it's official!  I won't be getting either long cardigan -- just received a cancellation notice!!:cry:
I was really hoping that after all the frustrations and wasted time on the phone this week (I've probably logged close to 24 hrs on the phone with Target this week!), that it would all be worth it because those two cardigans would finally show up, but now that won't happen and I really don't want to pay close to $200 for them on ebay!!

I'm actually tempted to return the dresses now


----------



## azureartist

iluvmybags said:


> well, it's official!  I won't be getting either long cardigan -- just received a cancellation notice!!:cry:
> I was really hoping that after all the frustrations and wasted time on the phone this week (I've probably logged close to 24 hrs on the phone with Target this week!), that it would all be worth it because those two cardigans would finally show up, but now that won't happen and I really don't want to pay close to $200 for them on ebay!!
> 
> I'm actually tempted to return the dresses now



*iluvmybags* - so sorry to hear!  We can keep a look out for you...what do you need exactly?


----------



## Couturable

sammix3 said:


> Can anyone post a pic of the clipboard? Thanks!



I have it on my desk at work, I'll post a pic tomorrow


----------



## katlun

iluvmybags said:


> well, it's official! I won't be getting either long cardigan -- just received a cancellation notice!!:cry:
> I was really hoping that after all the frustrations and wasted time on the phone this week (I've probably logged close to 24 hrs on the phone with Target this week!), that it would all be worth it because those two cardigans would finally show up, but now that won't happen and I really don't want to pay close to $200 for them on ebay!!
> 
> I'm actually tempted to return the dresses now


 
sorry to hear that, guess I will be getting that email shortly 

keep hunting you local Targets you never know you might get lucky


----------



## iluvmybags

azureartist said:


> *iluvmybags* - so sorry to hear!  We can keep a look out for you...what do you need exactly?


Thanks!!
I'm looking for the two long, open cardigans -- the blue one (that went w/the maxi dress) and the brown zig zag one (that they showed w/the paneled dress) in either a Lg or a Medium.  

I'm actually not holding out much hope knowing how many others are waiting for those same two items.  Ebay prices are still too high IMO, with most auctions ending around $100 (BIN's are still over $100 for the most part!).  Considering these sweaters for $50 originally, I don't want to pay double the amount I would have paid had my order been filled by Target -- 

the most frustrating thing is that this was the first order I placed that day and it's the only one that wasn't filled at all (in addition to the two cardigans, I had the maxi dress in a L and the paneled dress in a Medium).  Thank goodness I decided to order the maxi dress in a medium later on and found the paneled dress on the FB Fair Trade page -- otherwise I would have been completely SOL on the four things I wanted most from this collection!  Altho as I said earlier, I almost feel like returning the dresses w/o the cardigans


----------



## juneping

did anyone ordered the throw online and received it already? i went online and checked and kept getting the dog/oops....ugh...did they cancel my order or i am supposed to wait another week? TIA!!


----------



## mjsmurf77

iluvmybags said:


> I actually called at 7:55 this morning thinking that maybe I'd be rewarded for my frustrations this week by finding a highly coveted item!! When I called she put my on hold while she checked for it and came back to the line saying that one of her employees said they thought they saw it, but in the end, they couldn't find it -- someone must have snatched it up as soon as you returned it


 
Ugh! I'm so sorry! I feel awful, especially after your Target.com frustrations. I think you should hold onto your dresses and keep checking for the cardigans... I went back Elston/Diversey today for kitty litter and they now have an entire rack of Missoni clothes back by the fitting room. They had a bunch of Internet returns (mostly L and XL) but I think people are still returning stuff they bought in the initial frenzy. The dresses are so pretty--I think you'd get a lot of wear out of them!


----------



## *want it all*

roussel said:


> Anyone bought the striped long sleeve pink sweater with the collar?  Can you pls share how it fits? Thanks!


I can chime in betwn 10/11-10/25...that's when Target estimates my shipping date.    I only ordered my tts so I'm hoping it does indeed run tts. 



iluvmybags said:


> I almost feel like returning the dresses w/o the cardigans


I'm sorry you won't be getting the cardigans , but I really think you should keep the dresses.  They'll be great with other non-Missoni cover-ups (cardigans, blazers, leather jackets).  You don't need the dresses to be a part of a matching set.


----------



## jennylovexo

ashleyjena said:


> I did! And I LOVE LOVE LOVE it, it was totally worth the money to me because I was stressed out about finding it (I got the loop pillows, and just needed the throw to match to furnish my new apartment)


 
That's sooooo awesome!!!  I'm glad to hear you  it!!!  Which colorway did you get??  



katlun said:


> *I ordered it and when it ever comes from Target.com I will throw a party *and modeling pics...it should arrive for Halloween 10/27


 
  Too funny.  Your comment cracked me up!!!  My fingers are crossed for you.  I can't wait to see this sweater.  I keep hearing so much about it but haven't seen it at all yet!!


----------



## Enigma78

iluvmybags said:


> Thanks!!
> I'm looking for the two long, open cardigans -- the blue one (that went w/the maxi dress) and the brown zig zag one (that they showed w/the paneled dress) in either a Lg or a Medium.
> 
> I'm actually not holding out much hope knowing how many others are waiting for those same two items.  Ebay prices are still too high IMO, with most auctions ending around $100 (BIN's are still over $100 for the most part!).  Considering these sweaters for $50 originally, I don't want to pay double the amount I would have paid had my order been filled by Target --
> 
> the most frustrating thing is that this was the first order I placed that day and it's the only one that wasn't filled at all (in addition to the two cardigans, I had the maxi dress in a L and the paneled dress in a Medium).  Thank goodness I decided to order the maxi dress in a medium later on and found the paneled dress on the FB Fair Trade page -- otherwise I would have been completely SOL on the four things I wanted most from this collection!  Altho as I said earlier, I almost feel like returning the dresses w/o the cardigans



Sorry to hear you wouldn't be getting the cardigans, i think you should keep the dresses though, you can still get other cardigans to go with them.


----------



## Miss Kris

AmeeLVSBags said:


> That's cheaper than the store!!



I didn't know that!  Score!


----------



## pr1nc355

I lucked out big time at one of the Targets by my house.  I got the v-neck maxi dress that Margherita wore in some of the ads, a cardi, and the rose sweater.  I also got a kids' scarf from a Target by my work.  All the clothes are a M, but I'm normally a size 2/XS.  Surprisingly, though, the sweater and the cardi are a perfect fit.  The dress is a little big, but it's doable.  I'm going to keep it cuz I know that if I give it up to look for a S, I'm not going to have one at all.  

Is anyone else finding that the line runs small?

If anyone's looking for the suede zigzag pump, I've seen tons of them.  One particular store in my area has at least 20 pairs, in all sizes from 5.5 to 11.


----------



## Miss Kris

CindyKay said:


> Mine will be delivered on Monday. It's great to hear that you love yours.



I just used mine as a chair before!  So many uses!


----------



## Miss Kris

If anyone sees the online only pink short- sleeve sweater dress in an XS or S, can you please let me know?  I don't really want to pay $100+ on eBay, but I really want it!


----------



## Miss Kris

iluvmybags said:


> well, it's official!  I won't be getting either long cardigan -- just received a cancellation notice!!:cry:
> I was really hoping that after all the frustrations and wasted time on the phone this week (I've probably logged close to 24 hrs on the phone with Target this week!), that it would all be worth it because those two cardigans would finally show up, but now that won't happen and I really don't want to pay close to $200 for them on ebay!!
> 
> I'm actually tempted to return the dresses now



Keep an eye out on eBay for the cardigans.  I got the long blue one today for $70


----------



## Miss Kris

*want it all* said:


> I can chime in betwn 10/11-10/25...that's when Target estimates my shipping date.    I only ordered my tts so I'm hoping it does indeed run tts.
> 
> I'm sorry you won't be getting the cardigans , but I really think you should keep the dresses.  They'll be great with other non-Missoni cover-ups (cardigans, blazers, leather jackets).  You don't need the dresses to be a part of a matching set.



Agree!  I actually like the dresses better with solid cardys!


----------



## pr1nc355

Oh, and I have access to 8 Target stores that are within very short driving distances between my work and house, so I've been checking for restocking and returns frequently.  I would be happy to do so for anyone else.


----------



## Miss Kris

pr1nc355 said:


> I lucked out big time at one of the Targets by my house.  I got the v-neck maxi dress that Margherita wore in some of the ads, a cardi, and the rose sweater.  I also got a kids' scarf from a Target by my work.  All the clothes are a M, but I'm normally a size 2/XS.  Surprisingly, though, the sweater and the cardi are a perfect fit.  The dress is a little big, but it's doable.  I'm going to keep it cuz I know that if I give it up to look for a S, I'm not going to have one at all.
> 
> Is anyone else finding that the line runs small?
> 
> If anyone's looking for the suede zigzag pump, I've seen tons of them.  One particular store in my area has at least 20 pairs, in all sizes from 5.5 to 11.



On me it seems to run big (I'm a size 2 and the XS has been just about right)


----------



## Miss Kris

pr1nc355 said:


> Oh, and I have access to 8 Target stores that are within very short driving distances between my work and house, so I've been checking for restocking and returns frequently.  I would be happy to do so for anyone else.



If you see the pink short sleeved sweater dress ia XS or S, please let me know!  Dying for it!

Also dying for the set of 3 prep bowls!


----------



## digby723

LeeMiller said:


> Drat you saw two of the items I've been eBay stalking in my size the m blue cardi and the panel dress!  - although I might need the dress in a large. I might go to Arlington today or Columbia heights - not sure.  I loathe driving in dc but I need to drive to work for awhile anyways.
> 
> So many dc people on this thread!  We should meet up for post target cocktails lol!!
> 
> Won the black and white cardi last night hope that I love it and it fits well since I sized down to a small .  Price was ok but over retail.



I saw another panel dress today, at the target on route 50 in Near 7 corners and Lohemanns plaza. Also saw a clipboard, photo frames, some neck rolls, a mug (my mom got that though) baby dolls and a few other clothing pieces, like the pea coat (quite a few, and various sizes) and some of the purple flowered blouses. Also had some pumps and kids rain boots, but they were towards the back of the shoes, not in a front display.

Went to Springfield again, they had photo frames, wall tiles, 2 candles (mom and I got them) some kids shoes, 3 clothing items but all I remember was seeing a sheer/see thru cardi, anddddd I got a throw!! They had one left in passion (?) and I grabbed it as soon as I saw it. It's soooooooo soft and I really like it, so it makes up for not being able to find any scarves still


----------



## Miss Kris

Today I went to two targets.  I wound up getting a luggage and matching travel tote since I have no clue if I will ever get the one from eBay (eBay I got the colore version and today I got the navy and white). If I ever get the other one, I will decide which I like better and return the other.  I'm thinking I like the blue and white more for long term use..afraid the colore may look a bit childish.  I got the tiered tray, XL kids colore cardy with the hood, velour shorts, flats that FINALLY fit me after 4 different pairs from eBay (had to get a 6 when I am usually a 6.5 or 7) and a laptop sleeve (not sure if I am going to keep it)  They had a bunch of comforters and duvets in creeping floral and passione, tons of frames and framed tiles, serving trays (the ceramic ones), the large colore tote, baby blanket, lots of kids clothes, and lots of flats.


----------



## melvel

Can anyone estimate the sizing for the Emma Roberts cardigan? I'm anticipating my order will be cancelled soon so I'm looking at eBay. Please let me know if this is accurate:

XS 0
S 2-4
M 6-8
Large 10-12
XL 14-16


----------



## Miss Kris

melvel said:


> Can anyone estimate the sizing for the Emma Roberts cardigan? I'm anticipating my order will be cancelled soon so I'm looking at eBay. Please let me know if this is accurate:
> 
> XS 0
> S 2-4
> M 6-8
> Large 10-12
> XL 14-16



I wear a 2 and sometimes a 4 and got an XS.  I heard the cardys run a bit big


----------



## digby723

just remembered I saw hand towels at the Target in route 50 also, the b&w and colore ones, about 4 of each on the very bottom of an end cap.

Also, Lohemanns had Missoni scarves, retailing for 120. Loved one of them, and someone gave me a 20% off coupon for a weekend on Oct, I'm hoping they'll still have them and I might get one of them if I can't find the silk target Missoni scarves by then.


----------



## heiress28

pr1nc355 said:


> Oh, and I have access to 8 Target stores that are within very short driving distances between my work and house, so I've been checking for restocking and returns frequently.  I would be happy to do so for anyone else.



If you come across a black/brown panel dress in an XL let me know..Ive been going to three targets everyday but no luck :/


----------



## annemerrick

I was in Target yesterday returning some tights and they had just received a return of the online exclusive zig zag maxi skirt. It was marked 75% off. Online price $49.99 and j paid $12.50. The customer service rep told me that any online merchandise that gets returned to the store is immediately marked down!  The skirt was not even my size, so I gifted it to one of the girls I work with who did not score anything fromthe line. She was ecstatic!


----------



## miffy

^What an amazing deal! And you are so super sweet to just buy it to give to your coworker. That makes me smile!


----------



## onesmallchimera

I've seen a lot of striped shorts. I tried them on, but I didn't like the fit. The m was too short, the l was too baggie.


----------



## Miss Kris

Passione throw about to go off at a decent price... 8 min left!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Misson...ghans_Throws&hash=item2c5f7844f7#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Talinder

pr1nc355 said:


> Oh, and I have access to 8 Target stores that are within very short driving distances between my work and house, so I've been checking for restocking and returns frequently.  I would be happy to do so for anyone else.


I regret walking away from the long brown cardigan in XS so if you happen across one I will be forever grateful. I also wanted to try the pink online only dress in XS/S. I have helped a few ladies out with purchases so hopefully karma comes back my way.  Thank you!


----------



## Miss Kris

Talinder said:


> I regret walking away from the long brown cardigan in XS so if you happen across one I will be forever grateful. I also wanted to try the pink online only dress in XS/S. I have helped a few ladies out with purchases so hopefully karma comes back my way.  Thank you!



I'm patiently waiting on that pink dress in a XS or S too


----------



## katlun

annemerrick said:


> I was in Target yesterday returning some tights and they had just received a return of the online exclusive zig zag maxi skirt. It was marked 75% off. Online price $49.99 and j paid $12.50. The customer service rep told me that any online merchandise that gets returned to the store is immediately marked down! The skirt was not even my size, so I gifted it to one of the girls I work with who did not score anything fromthe line. She was ecstatic!


 

I want to be your coworker!

that was sweet of you

hoping I can find some online returns at my Target

hell, I am just hoping my online orders actually get shipped

if either happens I swear I am going to pay Lotto


----------



## pinklepurr

If anyone is on Facebook and you're looking for things, check out the Target Missoni Fair Trade page on there. People are unloading or trading their Missoni things at cost plus shipping/tax/Paypal fees. It's worth a shot  Lots of success stories on there.


----------



## paradise392

I went to target today and I found 2 missoni items!! I was so excited! I bought the blue missoni skirt and a black sweater dress.

Here are stock photo's of the things that I got...












I love them.  I only wish they were a size smaller.


----------



## Miss Kris

pinklepurr said:


> If anyone is on Facebook and you're looking for things, check out the Target Missoni Fair Trade page on there. People are unloading or trading their Missoni things at cost plus shipping/tax/Paypal fees. It's worth a shot  Lots of success stories on there.



Ohhh I have been there all day!  LOL. Only problem is it goes so fast that everything gets claimed in an instant!


----------



## Belladiva79

Searching high and low for the pink multicolor dress, the wine corduroy jacket and a throw. if anyone sees them or is looking to return please let me know! attached is a pic of the dress....


----------



## azureartist

Miss Kris said:


> Keep an eye out on eBay for the cardigans.  I got the long blue one today for $70



*Miss Kris* wow - great deal - is it TTS? I got a maxi dress  - it was by the fitting room! If I don't end up finding a matching cardigan - any suggestions for an alternative cover up color/length wise? It does not look like an easy color to match...


----------



## xanderbsb

pinklepurr said:


> If anyone is on Facebook and you're looking for things, check out the Target Missoni Fair Trade page on there. People are unloading or trading their Missoni things at cost plus shipping/tax/Paypal fees. It's worth a shot  Lots of success stories on there.



What's the link to this page? I tried Google & I got multiple trade pages so I don't know which is the right one.


----------



## ashleyjena

xanderbsb said:


> What's the link to this page? I tried Google & I got multiple trade pages so I don't know which is the right one.




https://www.facebook.com/pages/Locked-out-of-Missoni-for-Target-FAIR-Trade-here/285816254767424


----------



## ashleyjena

Miss Kris said:


> Ohhh I have been there all day!  LOL. Only problem is it goes so fast that everything gets claimed in an instant!



I find certain items get claimed faster than others. It depends on what you're looking for I suppose.


----------



## ocgirl

Miss Kris said:


> I'm patiently waiting on that pink dress in a XS or S too



What is this pink dress you're looking for?  Visual aid would help me keep an eye out for it.


----------



## xanderbsb

ashleyjena said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Locked-out-of-Missoni-for-Target-FAIR-Trade-here/285816254767424



Thank you


----------



## Miss Kris

ocgirl said:


> What is this pink dress you're looking for?  Visual aid would help me keep an eye out for it.



This one!  (sorry on the iPad and can't post pictures!)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290613048022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922

I would be SO appreciative if you see it and let me know!


----------



## iluvmybags

So I stopped at TJMaxx tonight and they had quite a bit of M Missoni stuff (maybe trying to capitalize off Target's success?)  They had this really cute dress on display that reminded me of the striped blue dress from the Target line -- I loved the colors in this dress and to be honest, the quality seemed very comparable to the Target dresses -- the biggest difference is that the M Missoni dress has a small amt of Merino Wool.  The other difference?  The price tag!  This dress cost $299 at TJMaxx! (I wonder what the original price was?)


----------



## Miss Kris

Belladiva79 said:


> Searching high and low for the pink multicolor dress, the wine corduroy jacket and a throw. if anyone sees them or is looking to return please let me know! attached is a pic of the dress....



This is the dress I need too!  What size do you need, I will keep an eye out!


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> *Miss Kris* wow - great deal - is it TTS? I got a maxi dress  - it was by the fitting room! If I don't end up finding a matching cardigan - any suggestions for an alternative cover up color/length wise? It does not look like an easy color to match...



I'm still waiting for it to come but I read that they are slightly big!  Could you just pair a nice black cardy with it?  A loose, flowing type?


----------



## Miss Kris

ashleyjena said:


> I find certain items get claimed faster than others. It depends on what you're looking for I suppose.



I tried to make a deal for my espresso set, including packaging and shipping (about $20 to $25 extra) for two throws plus I would pay an additional $20, but she said no.  I hate selling the espresso set but I need throws more for the comforter set plus if I have to hear DBF one more time telling me to get rid of the espresso set, I am going to scream.  It makes me not even like looking at them because he keeps bugging me. She just wanted even one for one trade but with the shipping price, it's too much, and I would rather have 2 throws than 1 plus cash since I need the throws for the bedrooms


----------



## pr1nc355

Miss Kris said:


> On me it seems to run big (I'm a size 2 and the XS has been just about right)


 
Hmmm...even though we wear the same size, we likely have different body types.  It must be my sizable booty and boobies


----------



## Miss Kris

pr1nc355 said:


> Hmmm...even though we wear the same size, we likely have different body types.  It must be my sizable booty and boobies



I've got the boobs but the butt, well, never fully expanded.


----------



## ashleyjena

Miss Kris said:


> I tried to make a deal for my espresso set, including packaging and shipping (about $20 to $25 extra) for two throws plus I would pay an additional $20, but she said no.  I hate selling the espresso set but I need throws more for the comforter set plus if I have to hear DBF one more time telling me to get rid of the espresso set, I am going to scream.  It makes me not even like looking at them because he keeps bugging me. She just wanted even one for one trade but with the shipping price, it's too much




Yeah it would cost a lot to ship that, it wouldn't even fit in a large flat rate box.


----------



## Miss Kris

ashleyjena said:


> Yeah it would cost a lot to ship that, it wouldn't even fit in a large flat rate box.



Nope it wouldn't.  Especially with the amount of bubble wrap needed.  I shipped a large vase priority and it cost $25 plus the packaging supplies.  I thought the offer was fair but ya win some and ya lose some!


----------



## iluvmybags

annemerrick said:


> I was in Target yesterday returning some tights and they had just received a return of the online exclusive zig zag maxi skirt. It was marked 75% off. Online price $49.99 and j paid $12.50. The customer service rep told me that any online merchandise that gets returned to the store is immediately marked down!  The skirt was not even my size, so I gifted it to one of the girls I work with who did not score anything fromthe line. She was ecstatic!


Really?  I wonder if it's up to each store to decide whether or not to mark the online returns down -- I found a lot of returns that appear to be online returns (no original tags, just generic Target tags) and all of the stuff was full price.  In fact, I returned something myself to the store and saw it on the shelf the next day and it was marked full price


----------



## pinklepurr

xanderbsb said:


> What's the link to this page? I tried Google & I got multiple trade pages so I don't know which is the right one.



You have to have Facebook I believe, then you search using Facebook's search for "Locked out of Missoni for Target- FAIR Trade here." lots of nice people there.

Doh, just saw that someone found the link for you. I hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## Miss Kris

iluvmybags said:


> Really?  I wonder if it's up to each store to decide whether or not to mark the online returns down -- I found a lot of returns that appear to be online returns (no original tags, just generic Target tags) and all of the stuff was full price.  In fact, I returned something myself to the store and saw it on the shelf the next day and it was marked full price



Yea I got charged full price too!


----------



## pr1nc355

Miss Kris said:


> I've got the boobs but the butt, well, never fully expanded.


 
For me, it's both a blessing and a curse

Take-home lesson: try the stuff on before you decide on your size!


----------



## iluvmybags

Found the bike tonight at one of the stores I stopped at -- considered buying it and selling it on ebay for a $2k profit (weren't they going for like $3k last week?), but then thought, how the heck would I ever ship this?  LOL!!


----------



## Miss Kris

pr1nc355 said:


> For me, it's both a blessing and a curse
> 
> Take-home lesson: try the stuff on before you decide on your size!



I learned my lesson the hard way with the flats!  I now have to try to sell a pair on eBay to get some of the money back.  I currently have 4 pairs here and only 1 fits perfectly and the other is a kids size 5 that work, but aren't ideal. Never thought I would have to size down a whole size to get a pair to fit!


----------



## Miss Kris

iluvmybags said:


> Found the bike tonight at one of the stores I stopped at -- considered buying it and selling it on ebay for a $2k profit (weren't they going for like $3k last week?), but then thought, how the heck would I ever ship this?  LOL!!



Only the copper has been going for alot!  The b/w is about at retail now


----------



## pr1nc355

I'm taking notes of the requests I've seen so far.  However, I'm actually not on tpf much and don't follow any threads regularly, so PMing me is the best way to let me know your requests.


----------



## *want it all*

iluvmybags said:


> Found the bike tonight at one of the stores I stopped at -- considered buying it and selling it on ebay for a $2k profit (weren't they going for like $3k last week?), but then thought, how the heck would I ever ship this?  LOL!!


You surely wouldn't want to after reading this:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/sick-my-stomach-missoni-target-bike-buyer-trying-706470.html


----------



## Miss Kris

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks, floral_kitty! I appreciate the feedback!



If you still are looking for the turtleneck, the Facebook fair trade page is offering last call on a size small!


----------



## Miss Kris

pr1nc355 said:


> I'm taking notes of the requests I've seen so far.  However, I'm actually not on tpf much and don't follow any threads regularly, so PMing me is the best way to let me know your requests.



Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## roussel

Melvel I got the Emma Roberts cardi in size M my TTS and it fits me fine, more on the fitted side but the material is stretchy unlike the vneck sweaters. If you want it looser the way Emma wore it then I suggest go up a size.  That size chart u posted seems accurate


----------



## pr1nc355

Miss Kris said:


> I learned my lesson the hard way with the flats! I now have to try to sell a pair on eBay to get some of the money back. I currently have 4 pairs here and only 1 fits perfectly and the other is a kids size 5 that work, but aren't ideal. Never thought I would have to size down a whole size to get a pair to fit!


 
Good luck with your sale.  Unfortunately, the flats didn't work for me at all.  I think my ankles are too narrow for them.


----------



## iluvmybags

*want it all* said:


> You surely wouldn't want to after reading this:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/sick-my-stomach-missoni-target-bike-buyer-trying-706470.html


Oh my gosh!  that's just awful!
To be honest, I didn't even know there was a Missoni Bike until I started hearing about it after the sale started & they were sold out - I never even saw a pic of it so seeing it today was my first time seeing it at all.  It's a nice bike, but it's not a $400 bike and I don't get what all the fuss is about TBH -- I guess becuz they only made a small number of the copper ones, that's making them highly coveted


----------



## melvel

roussel said:


> Melvel I got the Emma Roberts cardi in size M my TTS and it fits me fine, more on the fitted side but the material is stretchy unlike the vneck sweaters. If you want it looser the way Emma wore it then I suggest go up a size.  That size chart u posted seems accurate



Thanks, I'm gonna try my luck on eBay.  I still have that item ordered, but I was just asked to approve a delay, and I'm so not optimistic.


----------



## Enigma78

Please if anyone see the a Medium sz panel dress and a small or medium brown matching zig zag cardi and a small in the chanel like cardi please pm me


----------



## saligator

I'm done!  I have the B/W sweater coat, a B/W vest and some cosmetic bags in assorted colors/sizes.

Its costing me 2x again to have the sweater coat tailored to fit me, but it needs it. Its baggy and the sleeves are too long and its overall very loose, so it needs to be done if I want to keep it. Its worth it to me. I figure for another $150 of tailoring by an expert, it will fit me perfectly. I'm going to replace the buttons with heavier ones, maybe a black horn or a matte black, too.

All in all, I'm very happy with my purchases. The vest is great--looks like regular Missoni and fits well, TTS in the M.  The coat is a M but HUGE.

At the local Target, almost everything is sold out, except the flower boxes seem to be returned in droves. People really only wanted the stripes in this collection, it seems.


----------



## sammix3

For those of you who have the duvet set:

The shams are just the pillow cases and you have to put a pillow in it? Right?


----------



## Miss Kris

sammix3 said:


> For those of you who have the duvet set:
> 
> The shams are just the pillow cases and you have to put a pillow in it? Right?


 
yep


----------



## jennylovexo

I have gone off the Missoni deep end .... 

I cannot stop stalking the stuff I want.  I can't believe how obsessed I am.  My BF said "How much stuff are you going to get?"


----------



## heiress28

I have a black and white zig zag duvet set in full/queen if anyone happens to be looking for one. Just looking to charge retail+shipping/paypal fees.

Has anyone come across a black brown panel dress in XL?


----------



## bagsforme

iluvmybags said:


> Found the bike tonight at one of the stores I stopped at -- considered buying it and selling it on ebay for a $2k profit (weren't they going for like $3k last week?), but then thought, how the heck would I ever ship this?  LOL!!



I'm still deciding on if I should return mine.  

I went to a few Targets this weekend.  I saw a lot of picture frames, passion crates, lots of pumps, two passion duvet sets and a creeping flower comforter.  Still a lot of infant clothes left too.


----------



## sammix3

Miss Kris said:


> yep



Thanks! Now I need to look around the house for one more old pillow lol.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

bagsforme said:


> I'm still deciding on if I should return mine.
> 
> I went to a few Targets this weekend. I saw a lot of picture frames, passion crates, lots of pumps, two passion duvet sets and a creeping flower comforter. Still a lot of infant clothes left too.


 
Which Target did you see the creeping flower comforter?


----------



## bagsforme

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Which Target did you see the creeping flower comforter?



It was in Slidell, Louisiana.  Queen size.


----------



## katlun

I am looking for the sleeves vest in the zigzag size xs or s

if anyone sees one pm please!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Did anyone get the rainboots and found them extremely big? 

I'm normally a 7.5 and I thought it would be ok to get an 8. Now i'm feeling i should've gotten the 7


----------



## jennylovexo

.pursefiend. said:


> Did anyone get the rainboots and found them extremely big?
> 
> I'm normally a 7.5 and I thought it would be ok to get an 8. Now i'm feeling i should've gotten the 7


 
Rainboots generally run big no matter what the brand.  I always size down in them.  I usually wear a 9 or 9.5 and I always get an 8 in rainboots!  HTH!


----------



## Belladiva79

Miss Kris said:


> This is the dress I need too! What size do you need, I will keep an eye out!


 
I heard it runs big so Im guessing either xs or small. how about you?


----------



## Chloe

*want it all* said:


> You surely wouldn't want to after reading this:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/sick-my-stomach-missoni-target-bike-buyer-trying-706470.html



OT - OMG *that *thread is BANANAS!


----------



## .pursefiend.

jennylovexo said:


> Rainboots generally run big no matter what the brand. I always size down in them. I usually wear a 9 or 9.5 and I always get an 8 in rainboots! HTH!


 
crap. i should've gone with my first instinct and gotten the 7. its going to be next to impossible to find a 7 i'm sure


----------



## Mininana

_xxx this is not allowed_


----------



## Mininana

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Which Target did you see the creeping flower comforter?




I have a creeping flower comforter that I'll be returning as soon as I get to the US in november if you are interested. Ordered it thinking it was a Duvet and didn't realize it was a comforter so I have no use for it... 

thank goodness for Target's 90 day return policy, both a blessing and a curse


PS: I see you are in lala land, and I'll be returning it somewhere in LA...


----------



## jennylovexo

.pursefiend. said:


> crap. i should've gone with my first instinct and gotten the 7. its going to be next to impossible to find a 7 i'm sure


 
Aww, maybe you can trade with someone on the FB page?   Do you wear socks?  If so, maybe you can wear thicker ones in the boots and they will fit better? 

I'm in the same situation but with the clothes.  It was such a frenzy on launch day that I just grabbed everything in size XL thinking that's what I needed.  Come to find out it was pretty much all too big and then I had to go to evilbay to buy things in smaller sizes.    What a headache!!  I'm driving myself crazy with this stuff but I  it all so much!!!


----------



## justlurking

Has ANYONE actually received the brown open cardi from an online order or has everyone here that has one purchased it in store? 

I got my delayed order for it for Oct. 28, and I KNOW it is going to be cancelled like others have posted. I kind of wish I would just get the darn notice already. Things like this usually don't stress me, but thanks Target, you did it this time.


----------



## annemerrick

iluvmybags said:


> Really? I wonder if it's up to each store to decide whether or not to mark the online returns down -- I found a lot of returns that appear to be online returns (no original tags, just generic Target tags) and all of the stuff was full price. In fact, I returned something myself to the store and saw it on the shelf the next day and it was marked full price


 
I am not sure how it works, but I was in yesterday and bought a bikini for 75% off also!  They had the large zig-zag ottoman that was returned that was amrked down to $50.  I paid $6.24 each for the bikini top and bottom.  I was so.....tempted by that ottoman, but I held back!


----------



## New2Coach

Well, I was determined to not go to my Target today as I have been going to the store almost daily (with good results from returns). But my dh called me and asked me to pick up a baby gift for a co-worker so I *Needed* to go to Target this morning! The did not have any returns, but they must have found a box of Tote bags in the back because there was 3 Passione and 3 colore totes. (The smaller canvas tote bags-I guess that is the name and color?)
So I bought one of each.


----------



## CindyKay

well... calling Target customer service is no help. The rep I spoke with keeps reiterating the same info I can see online myself!! 

One of the items on my order shows that a label has been created on 9/22, and tracking status will be updated when the shipment arrives at their facility. There is never any updated info, and when I talked to the CS, she said for me to wait a few days, and if there is still no updates, to call them again. She's not able to tell me whether they actually shipped the item out or not. That's crazy!! and what's the use of calling them again if they can't provide any more information than what I can view myself online?  I'm still patient up to this point... it only takes a spark to get me flamed and cancel the rest of my orders.


----------



## ame

I have been successful in not going back since the little ordeal last week. Dh is thrilled.


----------



## jennylovexo

New2Coach said:


> Well, I was determined to not go to my Target today as I have been going to the store almost daily (with good results from returns). But my dh called me and asked me to pick up a baby gift for a co-worker so I *Needed* to go to Target this morning! The did not have any returns, but they must have found a box of Tote bags in the back because there was 3 Passione and 3 colore totes. (The smaller canvas tote bags-I guess that is the name and color?)
> So I bought one of each.


 
  I LOVE that you had to go back!!!  I needed aluminum foil yesterday so I HAD to go to target too!!   Unfortunately my trip stunk.  Congrats on the totes that's a good score!!!

The long blue open cardigan, was that online only or was that available in stores??


----------



## ashleyjena

annemerrick said:


> I am not sure how it works, but I was in yesterday and bought a bikini for 75% off also!  They had the large zig-zag ottoman that was returned that was amrked down to $50.  I paid $6.24 each for the bikini top and bottom.  I was so.....tempted by that ottoman, but I held back!



AH I NEED that ottoman! I think that online-exclusive items are automatically marked down when returned to the store. I've literally been going to Target every day in hopes they will have a returned ottoman! You aren't located in the northeast are you? Haha


----------



## LVjudy

justlurking said:


> Has ANYONE actually received the brown open cardi from an online order or has everyone here that has one purchased it in store?
> 
> I got my delayed order for it for Oct. 28, and I KNOW it is going to be cancelled like others have posted. I kind of wish I would just get the darn notice already. Things like this usually don't stress me, but thanks Target, you did it this time.



In the mad rush I ordered 5. 2 Med/1 Lrg & another order for 2 Lrg. I rcvd 2 Med quickly, the last wk I got 1 Lrg but the 2nd order for 2 Lrg has been backordered to Oct 31st which is odd since I hvnt seen anyone else with such a late date.


----------



## Talinder

Has anyone else noticed all of the publicity Missoni is getting with this? Suddenly I'm seeing more Missoni at sample sales. I see stores featuring zigzag prints in their windows. My emailings from small boutiques have been showing an insane number of zigzag prints. Well done, Missoni! I'm sure people who had never heard of the brand are now looking into it. My co-worker hadn't really heard of it and is not into designer stuff but she was thrilled I got her a dress. Every girl just wants to feel fab!

I went to 3 Targets yesterday, but was a good girl and passed on everything. I decided $40 for pj pants was too much. They are still polyester just like the ones I got from Old Navy. I saw a b/w bike, too. I almost picked up a notebook b/c I swear someone in this thread was looking for it, but I'm getting Missoni'd out. LOL. I can tell I could score something awesome at the Targets in the next town since clearly no one is into Missoni there, but I don't want to drive 30 minutes daily to stalk them. Instead of 1 Missoni table like we have at my store, they still had 3-4 racks!!! Odds and ends though.


----------



## jennylovexo

Talinder said:


> Has anyone else noticed all of the publicity Missoni is getting with this? Suddenly I'm seeing more Missoni at sample sales. I see stores featuring zigzag prints in their windows. My emailings from small boutiques have been showing an insane number of zigzag prints. Well done, Missoni! I'm sure people who had never heard of the brand are now looking into it. My co-worker hadn't really heard of it and is not into designer stuff but she was thrilled I got her a dress. Every girl just wants to feel fab!
> 
> I went to 3 Targets yesterday, but was a good girl and passed on everything. I decided $40 for pj pants was too much. They are still polyester just like the ones I got from Old Navy. I saw a b/w bike, too. I almost picked up a notebook b/c I swear someone in this thread was looking for it, but I'm getting Missoni'd out. LOL. I can tell I could score something awesome at the Targets in the next town since clearly no one is into Missoni there, but I don't want to drive 30 minutes daily to stalk them. Instead of 1 Missoni table like we have at my store, they still had 3-4 racks!!! Odds and ends though.


 
You know what's funny, I noticed the zig zag prints in other places too now.  I saw an INC dress in Macy's that looked like a Missoni rip off!  I couldn't believe it.  Even in the surf shops they have hoodies with the Missoni colors in the windows!!!   I don't know if it's just me but I'm seeing Missoni inspired stuff everywhere!!!    

I was at one Target where I scored some of the nice glass frames and the duvet and there was a lady following me asking me where I found my stuff.  She had her arms full of frames and when I told her she started talking to me and she said "I don't even like this stuff"    I wanted to tell her to put it back because someone who does like it would love to buy it.  I guess people are just feeling the need to be a part of the frenzy??  I seriously don't get that!!  

Wow you have some strong willpower to pass on the other target!


----------



## Talinder

jennylovexo said:


> You know what's funny, I noticed the zig zag prints in other places too now.  I saw an INC dress in Macy's that looked like a Missoni rip off!  I couldn't believe it.  Even in the surf shops they have hoodies with the Missoni colors in the windows!!!   I don't know if it's just me but I'm seeing Missoni inspired stuff everywhere!!!
> 
> I was at one Target where I scored some of the nice glass frames and the duvet and there was a lady following me asking me where I found my stuff.  She had her arms full of frames and when I told her she started talking to me and she said "I don't even like this stuff"    I wanted to tell her to put it back because someone who does like it would love to buy it.  I guess people are just feeling the need to be a part of the frenzy??  I seriously don't get that!!
> 
> Wow you have some strong willpower to pass on the other target!


I wouldn't say these other places are ripping Missoni off. They already had created these patterns. They're just making sure to showcase them prominently since zigzags appear to be REALLY in this month.

There were lots of odds and ends things at Target, but I've decided I just want the long brown cardigan and nothing else. Well, maybe a different scarf. LOL. I should have taken pics. You guys would be shocked at the amount of stock in the stores I went to. I mean mostly little girls and lingierie, but there were bull clips, a journal, sweater skirts, and tights, and the trays. I'm kind of seeing if I can run into a throw.


----------



## jennylovexo

Talinder said:


> I wouldn't say these other places are ripping Missoni off. They already had created these patterns. They're just making sure to showcase them prominently since zigzags appear to be REALLY in this month.
> 
> There were lots of odds and ends things at Target, but I've decided I just want the long brown cardigan and nothing else. Well, maybe a different scarf. LOL. I should have taken pics. You guys would be shocked at the amount of stock in the stores I went to. I mean mostly little girls and lingierie, but there were bull clips, a journal, sweater skirts, and tights, and the trays. I'm kind of seeing if I can run into a throw.


 
Hahahahah I guess you're right.  I like to call them Missoni rip offs though.  Has a better effect!!   I only wore one dress so far and I got a few compliments on it.  I couldn't believe it!!  

Where are you located?  Sounds like your target has pretty decent stock.  Considering the fact that when I go to any targets around here (south florida) there's nada.  :tumbleweed:  I keep joking to my friends that we need to take a roadtrip across america and find a target in the woods that has everything in stock!  

Sounds like if you stalk your targets for long enough a throw will turn up!


----------



## ashleyjena

The more I stalk the Targets, the more that seems to be available. Returns have been pouring in. Nothing that I particularly want but I found a Ruana that seems to be pretty highly coveted. The items that I want the most haven't been there but I still go with fingers crossed!


----------



## AshJs3

I have been noticing tons more zig zag stuff. I don't know if stores are just showing it more predominatly now or I've become hyper sensitive to anything zig zag!


----------



## roussel

^ that is too funny! i think i've become hyper sensitive to anything zigzag too!


----------



## mezmari

on top of all the horror stories from target, they just tried to rip me off $30 bucks! I was returning a 99.99 comforter set , and did not have  a receipt. I was told i can only return up to 70 dollars in a year with a valid drivers license (!!! what is 70$ in a year, i already spend like 2k with them on missoni stuff this month!!! )  So they can only give me $70for my blanket! I got really mad and asked for a manager. Manager came and said she will make an exception (so they can do that, ha?), but i will have to exchange for just one item, priced 99.99 from BEDDING! right now. I was so bummed. There was nothing i wanted from bedding for 99.99 !!!  so i left, and to ebay the item goes! 
keep this in mind , when you try to return ebay purchases for store credit!


----------



## pointie

finally got my order... and not thrilled.  this is what I received:

Black Cardigan
Green vneck 
Blue Vneck
Pink vneck
b&w t-shirt
B&W sleeveless sweater vest
b&w blouse
b&w polo dress
Multicolored blouse - pink/green colorway
Multicolored blouse - blue/orange/brown colorway

I am definitely keeping the polo dress and the green Vneck, and the black cardigan is going to a friend in the UK.  and MAYBE will keep one of the blouses.  but it's all too much color and pattern for me.  the whole shipment is giving me vertigo.  sad but true.


----------



## SohoChic

I just want to say if anyone is looking to get rid or anything or is looking for anything in general the Facebook book group: Locked out of Missoni for Target- FAIR Trade here is the best thing out there.  I was able to get my romper, makeup sets, and a few other knick knacks.  All sold or trading at cost no scalping or evilbay craigslist prices.  Just nice people helping nice people.


----------



## .pursefiend.

jennylovexo said:


> Aww, maybe you can trade with someone on the FB page? Do you wear socks? If so, maybe you can wear thicker ones in the boots and they will fit better?
> 
> I'm in the same situation but with the clothes. It was such a frenzy on launch day that I just grabbed everything in size XL thinking that's what I needed. Come to find out it was pretty much all too big and then I had to go to evilbay to buy things in smaller sizes.  What a headache!! I'm driving myself crazy with this stuff but I  it all so much!!!


 
my mom is heading to target now to see and i plan on hitting 2 after work. Hope I'll find another pair. Or I just might keep mine and wear thicker socks. Thanks for your help


----------



## CindyKay

mezmari said:


> on top of all the horror stories from target, they just tried to rip me off $30 bucks! I was returning a 99.99 comforter set , and did not have  a receipt. I was told i can only return up to 70 dollars in a year with a valid drivers license (!!! what is 70$ in a year, i already spend like 2k with them on missoni stuff this month!!! )  So they can only give me $70for my blanket! I got really mad and asked for a manager. Manager came and said she will make an exception (so they can do that, ha?), but i will have to exchange for just one item, priced 99.99 from BEDDING! right now. I was so bummed. There was nothing i wanted from bedding for 99.99 !!!  so i left, and to ebay the item goes!
> keep this in mind , when you try to return ebay purchases for store credit!



What?? you can only return $70 worth of merchandise in a year w/a valid drivers license?? Does it apply to returns w/o receipt only?? If I have a receipt to return merchandise, is there a limited amt I can return??


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Went to the Target in my area over the weekend and there was lots of Misoni kids stuff left, and I saw at least one full rack of womens sweaters all in the front of the store. There were a few hats, and other accessories too. Then when I went to housewares I saw about 5 duvet sets, some picture frames and a few other things. Didn't check the shoe dept but I'm willing to bet the shoes are still there. I didn't buy anything. I will wait for it to hit the Clearance rack because I know soon enough it will.


----------



## iluvmybags

CindyKay said:


> well... calling Target customer service is no help. The rep I spoke with keeps reiterating the same info I can see online myself!!
> 
> One of the items on my order shows that a label has been created on 9/22, and tracking status will be updated when the shipment arrives at their facility. There is never any updated info, and when I talked to the CS, she said for me to wait a few days, and if there is still no updates, to call them again. She's not able to tell me whether they actually shipped the item out or not. That's crazy!! and what's the use of calling them again if they can't provide any more information than what I can view myself online?  I'm still patient up to this point... it only takes a spark to get me flamed and cancel the rest of my orders.


same thing happened to me -- I recd shipping & tracking info on the 16th and according to UPS, the label was created the same day but never actually delivered to UPS.  I called just like you trying to get answers (I was also charged on the 16th) & spoke to a supervisor who said he'd look into it and send me an email letting me know what's going on. I finally recd the package on Thu, the 22nd -- the package didn't actually ship until the 20th.  Yesterday,  I recd his email telling me it had been delivered!  Uh, yea -- thanks Target!  I don't think I would have figured that out if you hadn't told me!

I also had another item that I received BEFORE receiving shipping/tracking info -- my cc had been charged, but according to the Order Details, the item had not yet shipped, but I received it.  Two days later, I recd the shipping email & tracking number!


----------



## iluvmybags

LVjudy said:


> In the mad rush I ordered 5. 2 Med/1 Lrg & another order for 2 Lrg. I rcvd 2 Med quickly, the last wk I got 1 Lrg but the 2nd order for 2 Lrg has been backordered to Oct 31st which is odd since I hvnt seen anyone else with such a late date.



You ordered 5 cardigans and received 3 of them?  No wonder so many of us recd cancellation notices!  The cardigans were the first things I ordered and they're the only items of mine that were canceled!  I'm contemplating returning the dresses since I bought them to go with the sweaters!  I think both dresses are hard to match with other sweaters/colors


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Went to the Target in my area over the weekend and there was lots of Misoni kids stuff left, and I saw at least one full rack of womens sweaters all in the front of the store. There were a few hats, and other accessories too. Then when I went to housewares I saw about 5 duvet sets, some picture frames and a few other things. Didn't check the shoe dept but I'm willing to bet the shoes are still there. I didn't buy anything. I will wait for it to hit the Clearance rack because I know soon enough it will.


 

in baltimore?


----------



## lovemydeals

mezmari said:


> on top of all the horror stories from target, they just tried to rip me off $30 bucks! I was returning a 99.99 comforter set , and did not have  a receipt. I was told i can only return up to 70 dollars in a year with a valid drivers license (!!! what is 70$ in a year, i already spend like 2k with them on missoni stuff this month!!! )  So they can only give me $70for my blanket! I got really mad and asked for a manager. Manager came and said she will make an exception (so they can do that, ha?), but i will have to exchange for just one item, priced 99.99 from BEDDING! right now. I was so bummed. There was nothing i wanted from bedding for 99.99 !!!  so i left, and to ebay the item goes!
> keep this in mind , when you try to return ebay purchases for store credit!



That has been trget's policy for a long time.  It used to be $25, but they raised it to $70.


----------



## katlun

jennylovexo said:


> Hahahahah I guess you're right. I like to call them Missoni rip offs though. Has a better effect!! I only wore one dress so far and I got a few compliments on it. I couldn't believe it!!
> 
> Where are you located? Sounds like your target has pretty decent stock. Considering the fact that when I go to any targets around here (south florida) there's nada. :tumbleweed: I keep joking to my friends that we need to take a roadtrip across america and find a target in the woods that has everything in stock!
> 
> Sounds like if you stalk your targets for long enough a throw will turn up!


 

we must to stalking the same Targets in So.FL, can't find a thing or if I do it's socks or tights something I really don't need, I had a pair of socks in my hands and then I said to myself you don't even wear sock, that's Miami weather for you


----------



## jennylovexo

ashleyjena said:


> The more I stalk the Targets, the more that seems to be available. Returns have been pouring in. Nothing that I particularly want but I found a Ruana that seems to be pretty highly coveted. The items that I want the most haven't been there but I still go with fingers crossed!


 
Hrmm, I wish I could say the same.  My targets are still wiped clean.  This is me in my target looking for Missoni :tumbleweed:


----------



## wetbandit42

CindyKay said:


> What?? you can only return $70 worth of merchandise in a year w/a valid drivers license?? Does it apply to returns w/o receipt only?? If I have a receipt to return merchandise, is there a limited amt I can return??



That only applies to returns w/o a receipt. If you have the receipt I don't think there's a limit on the amt of stuff you can return.


----------



## lovemydeals

CindyKay said:


> What?? you can only return $70 worth of merchandise in a year w/a valid drivers license?? Does it apply to returns w/o receipt only?? If I have a receipt to return merchandise, is there a limited amt I can return??



Yes, the $70 is only if you do not have the receipt.  However, if you bought something and used a cc and lost your receipt, they can usually look up your purchase by swiping the credit card you used.


----------



## wetbandit42

jennylovexo said:


> Hrmm, I wish I could say the same.  My targets are still wiped clean.  This is me in my target looking for Missoni :tumbleweed:



Same here. I went to 2 Targets on Saturday and there were only a few assorted items.

I keep hoping I'll find an ottoman that someone returned but I don't think i will. I don't even see returns in store.

I've got to go to Target today to pick up a prescription so I think I'll stop at another Target that's close to that store. I haven't been there since the first week Missoni was released... I'm hoping I can score some goodies there.


----------



## jennylovexo

katlun said:


> we must to stalking the same Targets in So.FL, can't find a thing or if I do it's socks or tights something I really don't need, I had a pair of socks in my hands and then I said to myself you don't even wear sock, that's Miami weather for you


 
You haven't found anything good, right???  I found one scarf and one pair of the long gloves the other day which is good for me because I live both in SO.FL and NY but other than that ... NADA!!!  It's so frustrating!!  I found all the men's ties the other day.  I thought they were nice but my boyfriend only wears Thomas Pink ties.       LMK if you find anything good anywhere and I'll do the same!


----------



## jennylovexo

wetbandit42 said:


> Same here. I went to 2 Targets on Saturday and there were only a few assorted items.
> 
> I keep hoping I'll find an ottoman that someone returned but I don't think i will. I don't even see returns in store.
> 
> I've got to go to Target today to pick up a prescription so I think I'll stop at another Target that's close to that store. I haven't been there since the first week Missoni was released... I'm hoping I can score some goodies there.


 
I haven't seen any returns either.  I think we have to keep the faith though because these items can be returned through December!!!  I sure hope I'm not this Missoni crazed in December though.  

Oooh good luck at the targets today.  I hope you score something good! Let us know if you find anything!


----------



## katlun

jennylovexo said:


> You haven't found anything good, right??? I found one scarf and one pair of the long gloves the other day which is good for me because I live both in SO.FL and NY but other than that ... NADA!!! It's so frustrating!! I found all the men's ties the other day. I thought they were nice but my boyfriend only wears Thomas Pink ties.  LMK if you find anything good anywhere and I'll do the same!


 
where are you in SoFL?

I was in the Miami Dadeland Target today and they had a sad cart of items in front of the store, nothing to speak of like travel pillows

yesterday I was at the Kendal Target and they had a display infront of the store but nothing really to talk of just a handful of odds & ends


----------



## Kansashalo

I went to Target yesterday and there were LOTS of returns (cardis, glass vases and bowls, duvets, etc.)- I guess the resellers around here gave up. lol


----------



## Kansashalo

oh - and as of last night, the journals and file folders were back in stock online!


----------



## Suzzeee

I was in Nevada over the weekend - the store on Virgina St in Reno still had some stuff - comforter sets (purple flower ones), travel bags - both colors, the long gloves in the brown/blue pattern, beanies, picture frames, framed tiles, some lingerie/kids clothing and I scored an umbrella!  I also finally got my original Target order that I was really hoping would show up... love the black cardi w/ white trim, am undecided on the blue maxi dress -it's cute but having a hard time finding a cardi in my closet that works (and I have a lot of cardis) - returning the v-neck vest - fits but too short.   I need to go through and decide what I"m keeping so I can return stuff today so other people can buy it.  My husband will be thrilled when he no longer hears the word Target


----------



## jennylovexo

katlun said:


> where are you in SoFL?
> 
> I was in the Miami Dadeland Target today and they had a sad cart of items in front of the store, nothing to speak of like travel pillows
> 
> yesterday I was at the Kendal Target and they had a display infront of the store but nothing really to talk of just a handful of odds & ends


 
I'm in Delray Beach.  I went to the Aventura target on Saturday, they had some kids clothes, a baby blanket, some comforters, a duvet, photo frames, shower curtains and one bath mat.   I went to the Super Target in Boynton yesterday and they only had kids clothes and one duvet cover.  I also went to the Super Target in Boynton West I think it's called and they had absolutely nothing.  Actually I saw a lady by the fitting room with one of the brown chevron dresses but that was it.   I was kind of shocked because that target is always empty and always has leftover stock.  I scored a ton of liberty of london at that store but it was wiped clean!  

I'm so sick of seeing those travel pillows!!!  They are everywhere!


----------



## CindyKay

iluvmybags said:


> same thing happened to me -- I recd shipping & tracking info on the 16th and according to UPS, the label was created the same day but never actually delivered to UPS.  I called just like you trying to get answers (I was also charged on the 16th) & spoke to a supervisor who said he'd look into it and send me an email letting me know what's going on. I finally recd the package on Thu, the 22nd -- the package didn't actually ship until the 20th.  Yesterday,  I recd his email telling me it had been delivered!  Uh, yea -- thanks Target!  I don't think I would have figured that out if you hadn't told me!
> 
> I also had another item that I received BEFORE receiving shipping/tracking info -- my cc had been charged, but according to the Order Details, the item had not yet shipped, but I received it.  Two days later, I recd the shipping email & tracking number!



wow... thanks for the heads up! I chose the "signature required" option for all my orders, so thanks to Target, I now have to stay home to wait for the UPS driver that could show up at my door step any time of the day now


----------



## jennylovexo

Suzzeee said:


> I was in Nevada over the weekend - the store on Virgina St in Reno still had some stuff - comforter sets (purple flower ones), travel bags - both colors, the long gloves in the brown/blue pattern, beanies, picture frames, framed tiles, some lingerie/kids clothing and I scored an umbrella! I also finally got my original Target order that I was really hoping would show up... love the black cardi w/ white trim, am undecided on the blue maxi dress -it's cute but having a hard time finding a cardi in my closet that works (and I have a lot of cardis) - returning the v-neck vest - fits but too short. I need to go through and decide what I"m keeping so I can return stuff today so other people can buy it. *My husband will be thrilled when he no longer hears the word Target*


 
  Congrats!!!    Same over here with my BF.  My missoni heaven is his hell!!  Every time I say target I see him cringe!!


----------



## CindyKay

wetbandit42 said:


> That only applies to returns w/o a receipt. If you have the receipt I don't think there's a limit on the amt of stuff you can return.



Thanks for clarifying! Good to know...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> in baltimore?


 

Target by White Marsh Mall!


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Target by White Marsh Mall!


 
why do i not have any clue where that is? I know the name and cant place it on the map. But I'm guessing its worth the drive


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> why do i not have any clue where that is? I know the name and cant place it on the map. But I'm guessing its worth the drive


 

 I'm just as lost when I come your way so don't feel strange, its about 15 mins East of Towson if you know where Towson is


----------



## La Comtesse

*want it all* said:


> Thank you!    No, I completely agree, the inventory on evilbay is nuts!  Since I'm a very low volume seller, I took the Missoni for Target craze as a chance to increase my seller rep.  It's just frustrating when you pass on great deals, and then you get zilch back in terms of feedback.
> 
> I have to share w/this mini rant...I had this girl who contacted almost immediately when a clothing item went up.  She saw the price tag of $34.99 with free shipping + BIN ($38.99 w/free shipping).  She asked if I'd take $34.99 with free shipping (mind you, my profit was $.83 for this option) , and I said that it was fine.
> 
> Lots of excitement, communication back and forth, etc. up to the point I tell her the DC number.  Check USPS site and notice the item's been delivered via DC some time ago.  What do I get back?  Nothing.  :tumbleweed:  Even included a note in the package asking if she could please return to ebay to issue appropriate feedback since I was looking to increase my seller credibility.
> 
> Psssh.  All this coming from a buyer who was in regular contact to wheel and deal beforehand, but once it came to showing a bit of appreciation post-transaction via positive feedback...NADA.  Granted, she could still leave positive feedback since she has many more days to do so, but c'mon, why leave me in the lurch wondering if she's gonna fish for a partial or say it didn't fit, blah, blah, blah?


 
That's terrible!  I hope she does appreciate what you did and leaves great feedback.  Some people are just .  Wish they had some sort of elite ebay sub-category of trading for just the honest, polite people.


----------



## saira1214

If anyone has spotted the brown/gold infinity scarf, please let me know! I was in a smaller town this weekend for a wedding but sadly no one would entertain my requests to stop by Target so I couldn't go hunting.  Thanks!


----------



## La Comtesse

juneping said:


> did anyone ordered the throw online and received it already? i went online and checked and kept getting the dog/oops....ugh...did they cancel my order or i am supposed to wait another week? TIA!!


 
The throw was the first things I ordered very early in the a.m. on Sept 13th (placed the order immeditely when it went live and checked out fast), and I received it last week.  I got an email for my cancelled items, but I have many more that will probably be cancelled (now delayed until the end of October).  If you didn't get an email, it may not be cancelled.

As others  have also noted, some of my earliest orders were ones that I have received no items from yet.  I've received very little of my clothing items, and all my bedding (other than the throw) was cancelled.


----------



## mezmari

CindyKay said:


> What?? you can only return $70 worth of merchandise in a year w/a valid drivers license?? Does it apply to returns w/o receipt only?? If I have a receipt to return merchandise, is there a limited amt I can return??




with reciept you will be fine, i dont think there is a limit


----------



## juneping

La Comtesse said:


> The throw was the first things I ordered very early in the a.m. on Sept 13th (placed the order immeditely when it went live and checked out fast), and I received it last week.  I got an email for my cancelled items, but I have many more that will probably be cancelled (now delayed until the end of October).  If you didn't get an email, it may not be cancelled.
> 
> As others  have also noted, some of my earliest orders were ones that I have received no items from yet.  I've received very little of my clothing items, and all my bedding (other than the throw) was cancelled.



thanks for responding....i am glad that you got yours. i really love the throw and needed one. now i just don't know what happened to my throw...


----------



## ashleyjena

To add to the return information, if you paid with a credit or debit card, they can look it up by your card and it's the same as having a receipt. You're only sucked into the $70 limit if you paid with cash with no receipt


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> I wear a 2 and sometimes a 4 and got an XS.  I heard the cardys run a bit big


 
Regarding the fit of the cardigans--

I guess it depends on how you want it to fit, and you specific proportions.  For the cardigan that Emma Roberts wore (the mulit-zig-zag with light blue trim) my relative oredered and received that one in a size M.  I am normally a 0-2 and she is normally a 4-6 in tops (U.S. sizing).  She got the M and it looked fine on either of us, but was not a tight fit.  So, if you want or don't mind a looser fit, I think you could size up on some of the cardigans without a problem.  

I was a little shocked that the M in this cardigan looked OK on me.  For the longer cardigans I preferred an XS but could wear the S also.  So, the size chart posted (referring to the Emma Roberts cardigan) seems about right,imo.  So, far, I really haven't seen any clothing that I would say runs very large for U.S. sizing--but then again, I've only seen about 5 pieces .

I thinks sometimes the with reviews on sizing, a lot depends on how people like to wear their clothes.  With sweaters people can often size up for a more slouchy fit.  But some prefer a more fitted appearance with most of their clothing, etc.


----------



## La Comtesse

azureartist said:


> *Miss Kris* wow - great deal - is it TTS? I got a maxi dress  - it was by the fitting room! If I don't end up finding a matching cardigan - any suggestions for an alternative cover up color/length wise? It does not look like an easy color to match...


 
I finally managed to receive my maxi dress and the matching cardigan (two different shipments).  Unfortunately, my cardigan is defective.  You can see where the machine missed several stitches so it has a slight gouge out of it and one large hole/loop were it should be a small loop joining the two knitted panels.  I still may keep it because I don't think I'll find another one easily in my size--isn't that a little absurd?.

Anyway, I was actually thinking of trying a jean jacket with it as an alternative.  Or maybe just a wrap for summer.


----------



## lulu212121

Does anyone know if they are still cancelling orders?


----------



## CindyKay

lovemydeals said:


> Yes, the $70 is only if you do not have the receipt.  However, if you bought something and used a cc and lost your receipt, they can usually look up your purchase by swiping the credit card you used.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## CindyKay

mezmari said:


> with reciept you will be fine, i dont think there is a limit



Thanks mezmari!


----------



## *want it all*

La Comtesse said:


> That's terrible!  I hope she does appreciate what you did and leaves great feedback.  Some people are just .  Wish they had some sort of elite ebay sub-category of trading for just the honest, polite people.


Thank you!    I am being hopeful, but I figure at this point, I'm not going to bother sending her a reminder message.  All I need is for her to write back and say, "Yeah, I got the merchandise, thank you, BUT..."   ush:

Ah, that would be great if a sub-category like that existed.  Why aren't you part of the ebay head honcho team?    



lulu212121 said:


> Does anyone know if they are still cancelling orders?


Yes, they are.  They haven't cancelled mine, but they did cancel *iluvmybags* just recently.  Her 2 cardigans are never going to be arriving.


----------



## LABAG

x


----------



## jennylovexo

La Comtesse said:


> I finally managed to receive my maxi dress and the matching cardigan (two different shipments). Unfortunately, my cardigan is defective. You can see where the machine missed several stitches so it has a slight gouge out of it and one large hole/loop were it should be a small loop joining the two knitted panels. I still may keep it because I don't think I'll find another one easily in my size--isn't that a little absurd?.
> 
> Anyway, I was actually thinking of trying a jean jacket with it as an alternative. Or maybe just a wrap for summer.


 
Jean jacket might be cute with it!!   

Not absurd at all.  I actually got the tank dress in target, it was too big, I bought one on ebay and it was defective!!! One of the straps was sewn in crooked in the front.  Soooo I took the missoni tag out of it and wore it backwards.  Since without the tag the front and back are identical, I put the defect in the back where it's less noticable!!!  I know I'll never find one in my size in Target and I'm not dealing with ebay again!


----------



## La Comtesse

roussel said:


> melvel i got the emma roberts cardi in size m my tts and it fits me fine, more on the fitted side but the material is stretchy unlike the vneck sweaters. If you want it looser the way emma wore it then i suggest go up a size.  That size chart u posted seems accurate


 
ita


----------



## alliemia

I missed out on the release but I bought some stuff today from what is left in the store.

I got the full/queen comforter/shams, media box in same pattern, XL romper, travel neck pillow and set of 3 journals.


----------



## kiki119

juneping said:


> did anyone ordered the throw online and received it already? i went online and checked and kept getting the dog/oops....ugh...did they cancel my order or i am supposed to wait another week? TIA!!


 
I ordered the throw at 6am of launch day... just got shipping confirmation today


----------



## LVjudy

x


----------



## La Comtesse

iluvmybags said:


> So I stopped at TJMaxx tonight and they had quite a bit of M Missoni stuff (maybe trying to capitalize off Target's success?)  They had this really cute dress on display that reminded me of the striped blue dress from the Target line -- I loved the colors in this dress and to be honest, the quality seemed very comparable to the Target dresses -- the biggest difference is that the M Missoni dress has a small amt of Merino Wool.  The other difference?  The price tag!  This dress cost $299 at TJMaxx! (*I wonder what the original price was?)**[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Wow.  You must have a good TJ Maxx.  I never see that stuff at the ones near me.  But I'd wait, hoping it got reduced further.
> 
> Usually the M Missoni dresses are around $595-795 retail, I think.  But some are even higher.  You can check out the prices on NM, Bergdorf's or Saks websites.
> 
> As I said earlier, the Target maxi dress seems to be made  in a very similar manner to a shorter M Missoni dress that I have.  The only differences are:  the fabric content, the zig-zag portion lines up more perfectly, there is a little more detail in the shape (bell sleeves and a more shapely fit) and it is Made in Italy.  But the photo you show looks like the blue dress from the Target line almost.
> 
> btw-I'd wait to return the dresses if you love them.  You may find the cardigans later as a return, or someone may receive one and send it to you at cost.   If there isn't a problem with having your money tied-up in them, you can always return them within the return period if you don't find one by then.


----------



## Talinder

Does anyone have the DPCI for the Colore or Famiglia Throw?


----------



## m30w

Talinder said:


> Does anyone have the DPCI for the Colore or Famiglia Throw?



colore throw: 067-12-0011


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Miss Kris said:


> If you still are looking for the turtleneck, the Facebook fair trade page is offering last call on a size small!



Thanks for the info, Miss Kriss!


----------



## Talinder

You are a doll, m30w! Thank you!


----------



## Miss Kris

Belladiva79 said:


> I heard it runs big so Im guessing either xs or small. how about you?



Whatever I can get my hands on!  Lol!  I will get it tailored if I need to!


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> I finally managed to receive my maxi dress and the matching cardigan (two different shipments).  Unfortunately, my cardigan is defective.  You can see where the machine missed several stitches so it has a slight gouge out of it and one large hole/loop were it should be a small loop joining the two knitted panels.  I still may keep it because I don't think I'll find another one easily in my size--isn't that a little absurd?.
> 
> Anyway, I was actually thinking of trying a jean jacket with it as an alternative.  Or maybe just a wrap for summer.



Aw well can you stitch it or have a seamstress fix it?  Probably still cheaper than buying on eBay!


----------



## La Comtesse

juneping said:


> thanks for responding....i am glad that you got yours. i really love the throw and needed one. now i just don't know what happened to my throw...


 
I know.  I'm sooo disappointed with what was cancelled in my orders that I will never be able to find.

But it looks like some people are still receiving throws, so hang in there.  You may get lucky. 



jennylovexo said:


> Not absurd at all.  I actually got the tank dress in target, it was too big, I bought one on ebay and it was defective!!! One of the straps was sewn in crooked in the front.  Soooo I took the missoni tag out of it and wore it backwards.  Since without the tag the front and back are identical, I put the defect in the back where it's less noticable!!!  I know I'll never find one in my size in Target and I'm not dealing with ebay again!


 
Great idea, jennylove.  I wish the defect on mine was on the underneath part of the arm but it's right up by the shoulder.  I didn't notice until I tried it on for DH and he said, "do you know there's a whole in it."

I'll keep looking for a return  that isn't defective.  But I probably have a greater chance of winning the lotto-lol.


----------



## Miss Kris

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Went to the Target in my area over the weekend and there was lots of Misoni kids stuff left, and I saw at least one full rack of womens sweaters all in the front of the store. There were a few hats, and other accessories too. Then when I went to housewares I saw about 5 duvet sets, some picture frames and a few other things. Didn't check the shoe dept but I'm willing to bet the shoes are still there. I didn't buy anything. I will wait for it to hit the Clearance rack because I know soon enough it will.



Of course this wasn't there when i went to white marsh last week!


----------



## Miss Kris

xxxxxx not allowed


----------



## kiki119

Miss Kris said:


> Yea I got charged full price too!


 
I think only online exclusives get marked down at store when they are returned to stores.


----------



## m30w

Talinder said:


> You are a doll, m30w! Thank you!



no problem!   (just happened to be in a target yesterday that still had the tags on the display & copied it down for the heck of it* as it's been hard to find cached pages w/DPCIs lately; didn't think to record DPCIs b4)

thank **you** for all the great info you've posted! 

_*(doubtful i'll ever find one tho; but found a few returns: panel dress XL & L has inconsistent sizing? 1st XL return found  was HUGE (stretched out?) & long -almost down to my knees (i'm only  ~5'), 2nd was slightly more fitted: armholes +all around &  .5-1" shorter), womens' XL brown vertical zigzag dress & 1 XL long blue cardi!  i've only seen online exclusives get marked down to 50% not 75%   anything that was also sold in stores, even if bought online, r getting reg. price tags made?)_


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> Aw well can you stitch it or have a seamstress fix it?  Probably still cheaper than buying on eBay!


 
Thanks, Miss Kriss.

I thought about trying to go to a seamstress.  But it looks like the machine (I guess they use knitting machines for these???) dropped several rows of stitches, so I'm guess it would take an expert  to really repair it correctly.  

On some more expensive knit items I have, the manufacturers included a small amount of thread/yarn (like they include extra buttons) for repairs (wish Target had at least done that).  But the amount missing is too much on this, and I think the yarn may be hard to match.  What I am worried about is that it seems to be "hanging by a single thread" as far as further damage goes.  If the one thread holding the big loop together pops, I am in trouble.  If it were a more expensive Missoni piece I may try to invest in expert repair, but with this I won't bother.  If I have to keep it, I may try to see what I can do to make it less noticeable and a bit more sturdy myself.

I thought about calling Taget CS to see if there was anything they could do. But then thought....  Yeah, right.

I feel so bad for all of you who have posted that your phones went dead waiting on hold for Target CS.  If I hadn't purchased a great new phone system before all this, I know my old phones would have died every time.  And it's nice to see you all have a sense of humor about the major hassles you've been through with that.


----------



## La Comtesse

Regarding the DPCI numbers, if the item was an online exclusive, does it have one?


----------



## Miss Kris

_we don't allow discussions of member's own groups on FB or other forums, selling blogs,  etc. . . _


----------



## roussel

Anyone have the DPCI for the famiglia throw?


----------



## New2Coach

^The codes for the throws are almost the same
I have 3 codes, but cannot remember which one they are for.
067-12-0011
067-12-0012
067-12-0013

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Miss Kris

Miss Kris said:


> _we don't allow discussions of member's own groups on FB or other forums, selling blogs,  etc. . . _



But we can discuss other selling groups that we are in on Facebook (fair trade, etc?)  Was just trying to make a safer place for members, not trying to make a profit off of tPF.


----------



## Miss Kris

New2Coach said:


> ^The codes for the throws are almost the same
> I have 3 codes, but cannot remember which one they are for.
> 067-12-0011
> 067-12-0012
> 067-12-0013
> 
> Hope this helps a little



My target is showing limited stock on the passione throw.  Tempting but sooo lazy


----------



## Talinder

How can you look that up by DCPI? I'm struggling. :weird:


----------



## New2Coach

Talinder said:


> How can you look that up by DCPI? I'm struggling. :weird:


I have the links, but don't know if I can post them? I just don't know all the rules here, but you can put these #'s into the price checker at Target and it will show if they have it in the store. But you have to actually go to the store and we all know how that is.


----------



## Talinder

Oh, ok, great! I thought it was something we could also do online and I felt like a bit of an idiot. When I look at the links they always say not available in stores so I can't even check availability. So frustrating!


----------



## Miss Kris

Talinder said:


> Oh, ok, great! I thought it was something we could also do online and I felt like a bit of an idiot. When I look at the links they always say not available in stores so I can't even check availability. So frustrating!



You can do it online...hold on...


----------



## boslvuton

is there anyway to look up the DCPI codes for other items via the Target website? I need to check for the espresso set and sweater boxes! I'm getting desperate for them


----------



## Miss Kris

Espresso set tracker:  http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_fiats.jsp?tcin&dpci=200-09-0961&desc=null

Famiglia throw:  http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_fiats.jsp?tcin&dpci=067-12-0012&desc=null

Colore throw:  http://sites.target.com/site/en/spo..._xasd0001&AFID=Performics_VigLink&LNM=Primary

Passione throw:
http://sites.target.com/site/en/spo..._xasd0001&AFID=Performics_VigLink&LNM=Primary


----------



## Catbaglover

Miss Kris said:


> You can do it online...hold on...




Haha! I am so curious on how to do this, too!


----------



## Miss Kris

New2Coach said:


> ^The codes for the throws are almost the same
> I have 3 codes, but cannot remember which one they are for.
> 067-12-0011
> 067-12-0012
> 067-12-0013
> 
> Hope this helps a little



0011 is Colore, 0012 is famiglia, 0013 is passione!


----------



## Talinder

I  this place. Thank you so much New2Coach and MissKris.


----------



## Miss Kris

Talinder said:


> I  this place. Thank you so much New2Coach and MissKris.



Welcome and I hope you snag something!


----------



## New2Coach

Miss Kris said:


> 0011 is Colore, 0012 is famiglia, 0013 is passione!



Thanks. This helps.


----------



## Catbaglover

Thank you, Miss Kris! 

Just wondering how I look up online store stock a Passione infinity scarf. I googled it and found this id#":  A-13532833 . Although the cached entry says "Not found in stores". Uh-oh. Maybe I am out of luck!

TIA


----------



## mjsmurf77

I found one of the pentagonal poufs!!! I trekked to my 7th Target store today, and this is the first one in the Chicago area that had online-only merch at half off. There's one left (it's the light aqua color), and it's $50 at the Evanston Target on Howard, if anyone's still looking.


----------



## coronita

I've seen some returns at my Target. Tried on the size 8.5 heels, but still too small for me!


----------



## Litsa

That store merchandise tracker is not at all accurate. I've looked up numerous things since the missoni line came out and stores listed as in stock or limited stock had nothing when I got there.


----------



## Couturable

sammix3 said:


> Can anyone post a pic of the clipboard? Thanks!



Sorry this took so long. Here's the clipboard front and back.


----------



## digby723

Does anyone have the DCP number for the silk scarves? I can't find them online anymore, ugh.

Went to the Fairfax target tonight. They had picture frames, tile art, eye masks, a head band, one pair of sz 7 flats, a poncho looking cardi and some kids clothes. They were wiped out, I've found more at other stores lately, so I don't think I'll go back to this one again.


----------



## m30w

digby723 said:


> Does anyone have the DCP number for the silk scarves? I can't find them online anymore, ugh.
> 
> Went to the Fairfax target tonight. They had picture frames, tile art, eye masks, a head band, one pair of sz 7 flats, a poncho looking cardi and some kids clothes. They were wiped out, I've found more at other stores lately, so I don't think I'll go back to this one again.



(yellow?) silk scarf 061-02-0298 _(see Catbaglover's post w/much better, detailed description)_ 

Thanks to Miss Kris (so awesome u found & linked us to that mobile site tracker!!) & new2Coach, i'm guessing the other silk scarf (scarves?) have similar #s? maybe variance in the last 1-4 digits? _(duh, why didn't i notice that earlier?)_

SpaceDye: blk/gry 061-02-0318
(color unknown, brown?) 061-02-0305
ZZ infinity colore 061-02-0306
Long (skinny?) colore 061-02-0303
Ruana: colore 061-02-0307, passione 061-02-0320


----------



## Catbaglover

digby723 said:


> Does anyone have the DCP number for the silk scarves? I can't find them online anymore, ugh.



Hi, I have the "yellow multicolore" silk scarf. It's the traditional brown/yellow/blue/peach one.  Here is the DCP #" 061-02-0298.  

Ah, you beat me to it, m30w __


----------



## jennylovexo

La Comtesse said:


> Great idea, jennylove. I wish the defect on mine was on the underneath part of the arm but it's right up by the shoulder. I didn't notice until I tried it on for DH and he said, "do you know there's a whole in it."
> 
> I'll keep looking for a return that isn't defective. But I probably have a greater chance of winning the lotto-lol.


 

You're probably right.  You probably do have a greater chance of winning the lotto!!  That was a good one!!  

Can you take it to a tailor?  Maybe they can fix it and make it not so obvious?  That's what I would do if I were you.  I was going to do that with my dress at first.


----------



## juneping

kiki119 said:


> I ordered the throw at 6am of launch day... just got shipping confirmation today





La Comtesse said:


> I know.  I'm sooo disappointed with what was cancelled in my orders that I will never be able to find.
> 
> But it looks like some people are still receiving throws, so hang in there.  You may get lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea, jennylove.  I wish the defect on mine was on the underneath part of the arm but it's right up by the shoulder.  I didn't notice until I tried it on for DH and he said, "do you know there's a whole in it."
> 
> I'll keep looking for a return  that isn't defective.  But I probably have a greater chance of winning the lotto-lol.



i went back and re-read the email (for the nth time) and the expecting shipping date is 10/20/2011. 
i'll keep waiting...


----------



## cbtg818

wow anyone seen target style on facebook? its getting nasty. i know alot of people are frustrated with recieving wrong orders and sizes messed up but then i think wow people come one, its clothing and homegoods, if you are going to have that much of a cow pony up a little dough and buy the nicer stuff. its still fun to hunt for stuff but threatening a class action lawsuit like one lady...


----------



## floral_kitty

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks, floral_kitty! I appreciate the feedback!



Wanted to update my response... after wearing the t-neck for an afternoon, I found it stretched out quite a bit. While it fit true-to-size *before* wearing it for an extended period... the fibers got quite loose and the arms started to "grow". It is really soft, but if you're looking for something that will hold its shape and maintain a "crisp" look, this might not be the look for you.

Don't know if anyone else found this the case with any of the other garments, but I think this is the only item with this weave/fiber content.


----------



## floral_kitty

cbtg818 said:


> wow anyone seen target style on facebook? its getting nasty. i know alot of people are frustrated with recieving wrong orders and sizes messed up but then i think wow people come one, its clothing and homegoods, if you are going to have that much of a cow pony up a little dough and buy the nicer stuff. its still fun to hunt for stuff but threatening a class action lawsuit like one lady...



Wow, I think if you were going to go to that much effort to threaten a class action lawsuit I can think of better targets... no pun intended.


----------



## floridagal23

juneping said:


> i went back and re-read the email (for the nth time) and the expecting shipping date is 10/20/2011.
> i'll keep waiting...



I have an order confirmation for that throw at 6:13am EST on launch day and mine is delayed until 10/28. Unreal. I doubt I get it.

I want to know how people who ordered later in the day are receiving the throws before earlier purchasers. Doesn't that seem strange?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

floral_kitty said:


> Wanted to update my response... after wearing the t-neck for an afternoon, I found it stretched out quite a bit. While it fit true-to-size *before* wearing it for an extended period... the fibers got quite loose and the arms started to "grow". It is really soft, but if you're looking for something that will hold its shape and maintain a "crisp" look, this might not be the look for you.
> 
> Don't know if anyone else found this the case with any of the other garments, but I think this is the only item with this weave/fiber content.



Thanks so much for the update! I think I will continue to look for it on ebay, but now I won't be tempted to spend way over retail for it.


----------



## Miss Kris

cbtg818 said:


> wow anyone seen target style on facebook? its getting nasty. i know alot of people are frustrated with recieving wrong orders and sizes messed up but then i think wow people come one, its clothing and homegoods, if you are going to have that much of a cow pony up a little dough and buy the nicer stuff. its still fun to hunt for stuff but threatening a class action lawsuit like one lady...



people need to realize what is important in life sometimes.  Materialistics are nice but not the end of the world


----------



## juneping

floridagal23 said:


> I have an order confirmation for that throw at 6:13am EST on launch day and mine is delayed until 10/28. Unreal. I doubt I get it.
> 
> I want to know how people who ordered later in the day are receiving the throws before earlier purchasers. Doesn't that seem strange?



gezzz...my order was about an hour after yours...and the shipping date is 10/20. so the later we ordered the earlier we'd get the throw??!!!


----------



## melvel

Looks like a lot of people are getting shipping notices for the throws. Maybe there's hope for my cardigan.


----------



## digby723

m30w said:


> (yellow?) silk scarf 061-02-0298 _(see Catbaglover's post w/much better, detailed description)_
> 
> Thanks to Miss Kris (so awesome u found & linked us to that mobile site tracker!!) & new2Coach, i'm guessing the other silk scarf (scarves?) have similar #s? maybe variance in the last 1-4 digits? _(duh, why didn't i notice that earlier?)_
> 
> SpaceDye: blk/gry 061-02-0318
> (color unknown, brown?) 061-02-0305
> ZZ infinity colore 061-02-0306
> Long (skinny?) colore 061-02-0303
> Ruana: colore 061-02-0307, passione 061-02-0320





Catbaglover said:


> Hi, I have the "yellow multicolore" silk scarf. It's the traditional brown/yellow/blue/peach one.  Here is the DCP #" 061-02-0298.
> 
> Ah, you beat me to it, m30w __



Thanks!!


----------



## Couturable

digby723 said:


> Thanks!!



Just in case you needed them, adding these:
Silk Scarf Purple Floral 061 02 0310
Silk Scarf Purple Multi (just the stripes) 061 02 0311


----------



## iluvmybags

cbtg818 said:


> wow anyone seen target style on facebook? its getting nasty. i know alot of people are frustrated with recieving wrong orders and sizes messed up but then i think wow people come one, its clothing and homegoods, if you are going to have that much of a cow pony up a little dough and buy the nicer stuff. its still fun to hunt for stuff but threatening a class action lawsuit like one lady...





Miss Kris said:


> people need to realize what is important in life sometimes.  Materialistics are nice but not the end of the world


when you've got over $600 tied up because Target keeps charging your cc for things that are back-ordered, and you can't get anyone on the phone to straighten it out, and you spend 2 hours in the store with a 4 yr old while the store manager sits on hold trying to get answers, and you spend hours holding on the phone only to have the calls disconnected and when you go to return things that your cc has been charged for but can't print out a receipt because the website's screwed up and you're told they'll have to give you a store credit because it's considered a return w/o a receipt (and scanning the cc doesn't work), it's no longer "fun to hunt for stuff."

While I can't speak for anyone else, my frustration with Target goes alot further than canceled orders or receiving the wrong sizes -- maybe if Target quit charging me for things they're not sending me I COULD go and "pony up the dough for the nicer stuff."


----------



## Couturable

Also, just stumbled across a few available items on Target.com right now - in case anyone is looking for them:
- "Exploded Floral Comforter Set" full size. It's under "Baby & Kids Bedding", not home.
- Horizontal Stripe iPhone case
- Blue Puffer Jacket in XSmall, Small & XLarge


----------



## azureartist

OK, OK I caved and bought a matching Blue Zig Zag Cardigan for my Blue Maxi (the lucky find by the dressing room). I figured I could not come up with a better coverup than that! And it looks so elegant together. 

Plus I've been going to sooooo many Targets and frankly I'm tired - I can't keep the configurations of all the stores in place. Some have Missoni consolidated in one area... some have them scattered about the store. And it seems there is less and less in the stores. I tell you it is a sickness... what is the cure?

BTW - I saw a woman and her small child in Target wearing Missoni. Please please don't wear your Missoni TO Target.  It made me feel a little "over it" (will I/do I look like that?). But all in all - you are all fabulous fashionistas and I think if it's styled nicely with our own personal things... it will look more Missoni than Target!  Lots of good ideas in the modeling forum.


----------



## roussel

Congrats in finding the matching cardi! I agree there is no other cardi that matches the maxi dress, well maybe a jean jacket. But that combo looks the best! 

Miss Kris thanks for the dcpi! Do you happen to have the dcpi for the duvet sets? Im looking for that pucci-looking one.


----------



## nauticalstar

Everyone- there is hope! I received my order today, even though they told me it would be Oct before I got it. Just a couple of makeup bags and the short canister. But I was very pleasantly surprised! I had seen the black zigzag rectangle case in store and didn't like it, so I was expecting I'd have to return my makeup cases. But I love all 3 so much that I don't want to return any! And the canister, which I had planned to set on my desk, is HUGE. Definitely too big for my paperclips. But I love it- I have black granite counters and it looks great!


----------



## melvel

The modeling thread is making me want to look for the Chanel-like cardigan.


----------



## ESQ.

target employees are out of control. Today i went to return some things i got from the morning of the 13th. I split my purchase on 2 cards - a credit card & a debit card. When i saw that everyone was grabbing i decided to take what i liked and decide at home on what to keep.. so anyways i made a pretty large purchase w/ $700 of it being on my debit card. When i came to return a couple of things today the employee says "on your mastercard ok?" i say "no! i want it back on my debit i split my purchase on 2 cards" he rudely replies "i will refund the card you purchased w/ first out of the 2 that is our policy" ... i try to reason w/ him and explain human being to human being ... "sir i paid w/ my debit .. i paid off the cc portion already i only want it back on my debit account" .. he rolls his eyes and says " i can offer you a gift card" ..... that is when i got angry and asked for a manager .. obviously the manager took care of it within seconds.


----------



## xanderbsb

After 2 weeks of searching 6 different Targets for a pair of flats in my size I finally found them today! 

As previously mentioned in this thread, the flats run big. I'm usually either size 8.5/9 but the size 8 fits me perfectly.


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> OK, OK I caved and bought a matching Blue Zig Zag Cardigan for my Blue Maxi (the lucky find by the dressing room). I figured I could not come up with a better coverup than that! And it looks so elegant together.
> 
> Plus I've been going to sooooo many Targets and frankly I'm tired - I can't keep the configurations of all the stores in place. Some have Missoni consolidated in one area... some have them scattered about the store. And it seems there is less and less in the stores. I tell you it is a sickness... what is the cure?
> 
> BTW - I saw a woman and her small child in Target wearing Missoni. Please please don't wear your Missoni TO Target.  It made me feel a little "over it" (will I/do I look like that?). But all in all - you are all fabulous fashionistas and I think if it's styled nicely with our own personal things... it will look more Missoni than Target!  Lots of good ideas in the modeling forum.



I wore mine to Target today!  LOL.  I didn't do it on purpose though - I wore it to work and had to buy shipping supplies and Target was the closest store!


----------



## Miss Kris

roussel said:


> Congrats in finding the matching cardi! I agree there is no other cardi that matches the maxi dress, well maybe a jean jacket. But that combo looks the best!
> 
> Miss Kris thanks for the dcpi! Do you happen to have the dcpi for the duvet sets? Im looking for that pucci-looking one.



See my siggy!  I couldn't find them all but as I do, I am adding them!


----------



## Miss Kris

xanderbsb said:


> After 2 weeks of searching 6 different Targets for a pair of flats in my size I finally found them today!
> 
> As previously mentioned in this thread, the flats run big. I'm usually either size 8.5/9 but the size 8 fits me perfectly.



Congrats!  I was seriously jumping for joy when I finally found a pair in my size that fit perfectly!


----------



## kodem31

annemerrick said:


> I am not sure how it works, but I was in yesterday and bought a bikini for 75% off also!  They had the large zig-zag ottoman that was returned that was amrked down to $50.  I paid $6.24 each for the bikini top and bottom.  I was so.....tempted by that ottoman, but I held back!


I was able to get the long brown zig zag skirt at my Target for $12.56!!!! Score! The tag on the skirt said "online item," so I guess it must be true that online returns go straight to clearance! Crazy!


----------



## azureartist

Miss Kris said:


> I wore mine to Target today!  LOL.  I didn't do it on purpose though - I wore it to work and had to buy shipping supplies and Target was the closest store!



Of course *Miss Kris* you are excused!!! The queen of all things Missoni!


----------



## Ayala

Ladies, quick question. I have the option of going to my Target tomorrow when they open or a few hours before they close. Which do you think will have the better returns laid out? I apparently missed a ruana by a couple of hours Sunday.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Ayala said:


> Ladies, quick question. I have the option of going to my Target tomorrow when they open or a few hours before they close. Which do you think will have the better returns laid out? I apparently missed a ruana by a couple of hours Sunday.



I usually see my Target putting away returns towards close.


----------



## melodoki

kodem31 said:


> I was able to get the long brown zig zag skirt at my Target for $12.56!!!! Score! The tag on the skirt said "online item," so I guess it must be true that online returns go straight to clearance! Crazy!



I think this may depend on your location/associates. I am in NYC and the online returns (still in the bags) were at full price.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Miss Kris said:


> Of course this wasn't there when i went to white marsh last week!


 

hummm returns probably


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kodem31 said:


> I was able to get the long brown zig zag skirt at my Target for $12.56!!!! Score! The tag on the skirt said "online item," so I guess it must be true that online returns go straight to clearance! Crazy!


 

You know I thought I saw the orange clearance sticker on some of the stuff I saw in store but didn't get close enough to inspect.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

My store had a few returns but nothing I wanted.  But they had the cotton pant jumpsuit at half price.  This is driving me crazy. I keep buying a lot of what I find because I don't know what I can really get my hands on. I'm going to have to make serious returns.  I also bought the full line Missoni limited edition colorway scarf they released at Anthropologie. I will probably end up returning all of the house items I bought.


----------



## melodysaw

Very funny, one store marked every on-line returns to 50% off - I was at the return section of the store, and the lady handled returns told me so - I immediately purchased a returned multiple colored floral coat for $40.


But my friend was at another Target 20 miles away, she saw a few returned items like the blue zig zag sweaters were re-tagged with the original price.


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> Of course *Miss Kris* you are excused!!! The queen of all things Missoni!


----------



## tastangan

Does anyone know the price of the vases?


----------



## lovemydeals

T on arlington blvd in falls church had 2 blue maxi dresses in med, 1 blue hoodie in lg, 2 looping pillowa, 2 shower curtains (blue and purple flower), black/white tank dress in med.


----------



## AshJs3

tastangan said:


> Does anyone know the price of the vases?


Which ones? I got the tall black and white zig zag and the medium tall with the flowers. They were $39.99 and $29.99. I think the swirled ones were a little less but I don't know for sure.


----------



## tastangan

AshJs3 said:


> Which ones? I got the tall black and white zig zag and the medium tall with the flowers. They were $39.99 and $29.99. I think the swirled ones were a little less but I don't know for sure.



Oops. I forgot that there are a few types. I meant the glass ones. I think there are three sizes.


----------



## mezmari

lovemydeals said:


> T on arlington blvd in falls church had 2 blue maxi dresses in med, 1 blue hoodie in lg, 2 looping pillowa, 2 shower curtains (blue and purple flower), black/white tank dress in med.



how long ago was that? were were the dresses and hoodie located? thanks!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I went for a coffee break a few minutes ago and Target on W. Plano (Dallas area) had 3 maxi dresses, lots of hair clips and bands, comforter (floral), some kids clothes, heels almost one in each size, couple rain boots, space dye shell, black space dye dress.

I bought the blue zig zag dress.

Still looking for the mutli color cardigan that Emma Roberts was wearing, but refuse to pay full price.


----------



## lovemydeals

mezmari said:


> how long ago was that? were were the dresses and hoodie located? thanks!!



About 1/2 hour ago. They were by the dressing room and front of the store.


----------



## melodysaw

lovemydeals said:


> About 1/2 hour ago. They were by the dressing room and front of the store.



Two maxi dresses in Fair Lack store. Plus I will return mine to the store tomorrow.


----------



## boslvuton

WOW this thread moves sooooo fast!  i wanted to trade a few things I found recently, did we ever establish a thread for that?? (I know we werent sure if it was against TPF rules or not) I just tried looking back in this thread, but its grown significantly since the last time i posted! Can anyone give me an update? TIA


----------



## smalls

tastangan said:


> Oops. I forgot that there are a few types. I meant the glass ones. I think there are three sizes.


 

I bought a medium and large glass vase- the ones with swirly colors.  Small was 29.99, medium 39.99, large 49.99.


----------



## Ladybug09

I saw that too, in the catalog.


jennylovexo said:


> You know what's funny, I noticed the zig zag prints in other places too now. *I saw an INC dress in Macy's* that looked like a Missoni rip off! I couldn't believe it. Even in the surf shops they have hoodies with the Missoni colors in the windows!!! I don't know if it's just me but I'm seeing Missoni inspired stuff everywhere!!!
> 
> I was at one Target where I scored some of the nice glass frames and the duvet and there was a lady following me asking me where I found my stuff. She had her arms full of frames and when I told her she started talking to me and she said "I don't even like this stuff"  I wanted to tell her to put it back because someone who does like it would love to buy it. I guess people are just feeling the need to be a part of the frenzy?? I seriously don't get that!!
> 
> Wow you have some strong willpower to pass on the other target!


----------



## mjsmurf77

lilmountaingirl said:


> My store had a few returns but nothing I wanted. But they had the cotton pant jumpsuit at half price. This is driving me crazy. I keep buying a lot of what I find because I don't know what I can really get my hands on. I'm going to have to make serious returns. I also bought the full line Missoni limited edition colorway scarf they released at Anthropologie. I will probably end up returning all of the house items I bought.


 

I totally agree--the fact that there's so litte stuff left makes me want to buy whatever I find, regardless of whether I like it or not. I've returned probably half of what I've bought--it's too hard for me to make rational decisions in the store!


----------



## scorpio13

Used my colore duvet set for the first time last night. I have to say it's great quality, even better than the Pottery Barn one I was previously using. It's really thick and I love that the reverse side is damask. Definitely worth the price.


----------



## roussel

miss kris nice product tracker!  you've been so helpful


----------



## kodem31

~Fabulousity~ said:


> You know I thought I saw the orange clearance sticker on some of the stuff I saw in store but didn't get close enough to inspect.


It's definitely worth it to check! I couldn't believe my eyes! That skirt was originally $49.99! I was shocked at how much it was marked down!


----------



## boslvuton

For anyone searching I saw the colore duvet set (king size) @ the target in DAnvers MA.... they also had a couple cardis in smaller sizes.  ALSO there was a bunch of stuff at the saugus ma target including a black ruana (which i almost bought but passed on) L blue/light blue sweater and a couple matching maxi dresses, a maxi skirt, a few cardis and a ton of the lingerie sets... also there were 2 of the passione cosmetic bags and black/white makeup bags (surprisingly I wasnt too impressed with those so I passed)  

ALL of this Loot was as of last night!  Good Luck ladies...


----------



## kodem31

melodoki said:


> I think this may depend on your location/associates. I am in NYC and the online returns (still in the bags) were at full price.


Seems that others are also finding these items on clearance in their stores. You never know, you might get lucky!


----------



## outtacontrol

scorpio13 said:


> Used my colore duvet set for the first time last night. I have to say it's great quality, even better than the Pottery Barn one I was previously using. It's really thick and I love that the reverse side is damask. Definitely worth the price.


 
can you post a pic for us to see?


----------



## scorpio13

outtacontrol said:


> can you post a pic for us to see?



Sorry I am terrible at posting pics! Can you even post pics from your mobile without uploading? I will try to take a pic when I get home from work.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I just got back from my local Target and there was a bike.  Then they had an ottoman for 50% off cause it was online.  I managed to get the Emma Roberts cardigan in size large.  I like the oversized look.


----------



## pointie

Report from the Elmhurst NY store... lots of the green corduroy coat and the blue ski jacket.  I was returning some blouses, and the gal at the service desk told me they are getting lots of returns.  so keep the faith, people!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kodem31 said:


> It's definitely worth it to check! I couldn't believe my eyes! That skirt was originally $49.99! I was shocked at how much it was marked down!


 

 I've gotten past Target designer collections always on clearance


----------



## kodem31

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I've gotten past Target designer collections always on clearance


Me too, just not this soon after a launch! I did, however, find a Mulberry for Target bag at my local Goodwill for $4.99


----------



## CindyKay

scorpio13 said:


> Used my colore duvet set for the first time last night. I have to say it's great quality, even better than the Pottery Barn one I was previously using. It's really thick and I love that the reverse side is damask. Definitely worth the price.



I just got my Via Floral duvet set today and absolutely love the colors!! It's a lot more vibrant in person, with the blue/turquoise/brown combination. Wondering how it holds up during laundry? Anyone have washed theirs and can chime in? Does the color run during the wash cycle? How about shrinkage problems? I wanted to wash mine first before using it, but if there are indeed problems, I won't be able to return it afterwards. Any info appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Hirondelle

Can someone let me know how much was the store price for the Infinity scarf ? Thanks so much. I try to buy on EBay and I was just curious...
thanks a lot


----------



## Chanel 0407

I got it for $19.99. 



Hirondelle said:


> Can someone let me know how much was the store price for the Infinity scarf ? Thanks so much. I try to buy on EBay and I was just curious...
> thanks a lot


----------



## roussel

^ I think $25? 

edit: oh sorry i believe i was referring to the space dye ones


----------



## Hirondelle

Chanel 0407 said:


> I got it for $19.99.


 

Thank you very much.


----------



## CindyKay

Does anyone know the time frame for online returns? what about returns for in-store purchases? 60 days? (some of my online items are back ordered... and if I don't receive them until end of Oct, does it mean I have 60 days from the date I received the items, to be able to return items back to the store?)


----------



## Sophia1025

Has anyone washed any of their knit items like the zig zag cardigan or any of the dresses?  I am trying to see how easy or difficult the upkeep might be.


----------



## Sophia1025

Lol, I saw a set of the black and white zig zag small makeup bag and small size weekender? with the handles and one more item, forgot what it was but same line.  It took all my will power to leave them there knowing it would be gone before the day was over.  In all honesty, the one I want I already have.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Sophia1025 said:


> Has anyone washed any of their knit items like the zig zag cardigan or any of the dresses? I am trying to see how easy or difficult the upkeep might be.


 
I will be dry cleaning mine!


----------



## tastangan

smalls said:


> I bought a medium and large glass vase- the ones with swirly colors.  Small was 29.99, medium 39.99, large 49.99.



Thanks! That should be easy to remember. I have question. Those 'holes' that I see on the vase, are those actually clear glass?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Chanel 0407 said:


> I just got back from my local Target and there was a bike. Then they had an ottoman for 50% off cause it was online. I managed to get the Emma Roberts cardigan in size large. I like the oversized look.


 
How much was the cardigan.  I found it on craigslist for $60, trying to decide if it's a good deal or not! I don't mind paying $5 -$10 over the MSRP.


----------



## Sophia1025

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I will be dry cleaning mine!



That's what I was thinking..... sigh.


----------



## Sophia1025

tastangan said:


> Thanks! That should be easy to remember. I have question. Those 'holes' that I see on the vase, are those actually clear glass?



If I remember correctly, the holes were clear glass.


----------



## Talinder

AmeeLVSBags said:


> How much was the cardigan.  I found it on craigslist for $60, trying to decide if it's a good deal or not! I don't mind paying $5 -$10 over the MSRP.



It was $49.99


----------



## LeeMiller

Returns are happening!!  I went to the Target in Columbia Heights in DC today.  I saw a blue maxi dress (in the return bin), several pairs of the brown knit gloves (in the accessories area), brown metallic socks, brown tights, other missoni socks, two pjs, one pj boxers in Large (tried them on not so great for me), two duvet or comforter sets with the sort of floral print?  quality looked very nice for the price.  Two rolling suitcases in luggage that were the sort of navy/cream print.  No housewares at all and only one thing of post-its that were sort of meh for me.  Too dark imo.  

I scored socks & tights, a blue cardi in Medium, although I might need small --- I'll post some modeling pictures in the other thread for opinions.  I'm loseing weight too - but slowly.  Still the medium feels loose on me, but maybe that's a good look for the cardi?  Very nice for the price, imo -- I didn't realize the cardi had some wool in it!  I went ahead and bought pair of the brown gloves, but IDK if I'll keep them.  They have some wool in the blend though and were only $20.

As I was leaving a woman was returning a bunch of things - a XS black and white cardi and one of throw pillows in passione, some other things.  I had zero Missoni energy left!

Btw. anyone get the salad plates in the white passione print?  I'm considering getting them off the bay for cocktail parties, lunch plates, etc.  Worth it?  I do think prices will keep dropping since it seems like resellers and people who bought too much and now have a Missoni hangover are returning!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Talinder said:


> It was $49.99


 
Thank you. Then it's not a huge mark up! 

I was trying to resist to pay more than the retail, but the modeling picture of the cardigan with the beige skirt in the modeling thread made me want this cardigan so badly!!!


----------



## Jollyberry78

Hirondelle said:


> Can someone let me know how much was the store price for the Infinity scarf ? Thanks so much. I try to buy on EBay and I was just curious...
> thanks a lot



All of the infinity scarves were 24.99. I was stalking them religiously on launch day but was unable to get one (kept getting Woofed).


----------



## LeeMiller

Hirondelle said:


> Can someone let me know how much was the store price for the Infinity scarf ? Thanks so much. I try to buy on EBay and I was just curious...
> thanks a lot



Is this a wool blend?  Because I have to say the brown and multi colored gloves are definitely not a high quality wool blend and itch!  I'm going tO wash them with soak if I keep them to soften them up. The blue cardi is a much nicer blend IMO.


----------



## katlun

CindyKay said:


> Does anyone know the time frame for online returns? what about returns for in-store purchases? 60 days? (some of my online items are back ordered... and if I don't receive them until end of Oct, does it mean I have 60 days from the date I received the items, to be able to return items back to the store?)


 

Target it's 90 days


----------



## smalls

tastangan said:


> Thanks! That should be easy to remember. I have question. Those 'holes' that I see on the vase, are those actually clear glass?


 
You're welcome.  I really like the vases.  You are correct they are clear glass.  I posted this pic a long time back in this thread but I will repost.  I took this pic at target the first day of the launch...  The ones closest in the pic are the large size and the shelf above has mainly mediums behind it.


----------



## Talinder

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Thank you. Then it's not a huge mark up!
> 
> I was trying to resist to pay more than the retail, but the modeling picture of the cardigan with the beige skirt in the modeling thread made me want this cardigan so badly!!!


roussel's modeling made me change my mind about that cardigan as I was about to take it back.  She looked so incredibly gorgeous in everything.


----------



## katlun

interesting article from Forbes about Targets Missoni mishap

http://www.forbes.com/sites/retailw...scalpers-beat-target-at-demand-forecasting/2/


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Talinder said:


> roussel's modeling made me change my mind about that cardigan as I was about to take it back.  She looked so incredibly gorgeous in everything.


 
It's all her fault!!! I thought I had everything I wanted!!!


----------



## Sophia1025

Talinder said:


> roussel's modeling made me change my mind about that cardigan as I was about to take it back.  She looked so incredibly gorgeous in everything.



I totally agree.  I tried it with the dress and felt it looked a little too young and matchy-matchy.  I was about to return both and then when I saw her pics, I tried the cardigan with a tan skirt.  I love it and so did dh.  As for the dress, I am still unsure.  It looks like a shift on me and just hangs.  I'll wait to see more modeling pics before I decide.


----------



## AshJs3

Has anyone seen the purple scarf with the zig zags on the end? I think I want it. LOL I saw the brown on launch day but not the purple.


----------



## Chanel 0407

oh it was $49.99




AmeeLVSBags said:


> How much was the cardigan. I found it on craigslist for $60, trying to decide if it's a good deal or not! I don't mind paying $5 -$10 over the MSRP.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I think I have the one you want.  I was going to return it.



AshJs3 said:


> Has anyone seen the purple scarf with the zig zags on the end? I think I want it. LOL I saw the brown on launch day but not the purple.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I know.  That's the reason I picked it up today.




AmeeLVSBags said:


> It's all her fault!!! I thought I had everything I wanted!!!


----------



## roussel

Chanel 0407 said:


> I know. That's the reason I picked it up today.


 
ha ha you ladies are funny!  sorry to be an enabler


----------



## Chanel 0407

Don't be sorry.  I love the inspiration.  Mine does not looks as cute closed becasue its too big for me to wear it like that.   I got a large and its kind of big.  I need to leave it open with a v-neck T and wear with skinny jeans and my black loubie booties.  The fetchia.




roussel said:


> ha ha you ladies are funny! sorry to be an enabler


----------



## CindyKay

katlun said:


> Target it's 90 days



Thanks for the info!


----------



## jc0812

Has anyone had a packing slip show more items than were actually received?  I got a package last week with only one scarf in it, but the packing slip shows three scarves.  When I look at the charge on my card, it appears that I have been charged for all three.  If anyone has experiece with this, could you let me know how you resolved it?  I tried calling Target yesterday but of course was on hold for an hour before I gave up.  Thanks!


----------



## Couturable

AshJs3 said:


> Has anyone seen the purple scarf with the zig zags on the end? I think I want it. LOL I saw the brown on launch day but not the purple.



Yes, it's cute. My mom bought it. It's more of a "fashion scarf", rather than a winter scarf. It's a very thin knit.


----------



## misspurse

seems like the inventory is thinning out. i saw a bunch of returns last week, but today, it was kinda pathetic. one lingerie set, one blue zigzag dress (unforch for me, it was womens XL), one pair of tights, etc. i did score a girls colore cardi in XL that fit me pretty well. i may post some modeling pics in the other thread later. oh, and i also picked up one set of mini journals (i LOVE them, i had no idea that each book had different types of pages- one blank, one ruled, and one graph). i also got the binder clips. there was only one each of the journal set and binder clips so i grabbed them.

last week, i saw a new shipment of housewares. there were tons of appetizer plates, cereal bowls, and mugs. today, they were all sold out.


----------



## tastangan

Sophia1025 said:


> If I remember correctly, the holes were clear glass.





smalls said:


> You're welcome.  I really like the vases.  You are correct they are clear glass.  I posted this pic a long time back in this thread but I will repost.  I took this pic at target the first day of the launch...  The ones closest in the pic are the large size and the shelf above has mainly mediums behind it.



Thanks! I wished I got them online earlier. I thought those were actual holes then.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

misspurse said:


> seems like the inventory is thinning out. i saw a bunch of returns last week, but today, it was kinda pathetic. one lingerie set, one blue zigzag dress (unforch for me, it was womens XL), one pair of tights, etc. i did score a girls colore cardi in XL that fit me pretty well. i may post some modeling pics in the other thread later. oh, and i also picked up one set of mini journals (i LOVE them, i had no idea that each book had different types of pages- one blank, one ruled, and one graph). i also got the binder clips. there was only one each of the journal set and binder clips so i grabbed them.
> 
> last week, i saw a new shipment of housewares. there were tons of appetizer plates, cereal bowls, and mugs. today, they were all sold out.


 
I think the inventories change by the minute!!! You almost have to check everyday, I find stuff that wasn't there the day before all the time!!


----------



## digby723

Couturable said:


> Just in case you needed them, adding these:
> Silk Scarf Purple Floral 061 02 0310
> Silk Scarf Purple Multi (just the stripes) 061 02 0311



Thanks!!


----------



## katlun

How much did this vest go for?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...309?pt=US_CSA_WC_Sweaters&hash=item2a1432aaed


----------



## digby723

Ok, so I called one of the Targets about some of the scarves (the ONLY Target that said they had the silk ones, in Dumfries) and was told by a very nice SA on the phone that it can take up to 48 hours for stock to be removed from their inventory listing (so if you use the DCIP checker thingy, keep that in mind before running out to a store) AND that they will probably be receiving a new shipment of accessories in about 2 weeks. She said they expected it to just mainly be accessories, and that the scarves should be part of that shipment, but they didn't know for sure what they might get. I'm hoping she's right, and will stay away from ebay for now and try to wait patiently for a local Target to get these in stock again. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## lulu212121

katlun said:


> How much did this vest go for?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Missoni-Tar...309?pt=US_CSA_WC_Sweaters&hash=item2a1432aaed


 
The vest was 29.99. It was online only. I actually received it.  Still waiting on more.


----------



## katlun

lulu212121 said:


> The vest was 29.99. It was online only. I actually received it.  Still waiting on more.



Thanks guess eBay is the only place to find it now


----------



## Miss Kris

roussel said:


> miss kris nice product tracker!  you've been so helpful



Thank you!  I was very happy to see people on the fair trade page scoring stuff in their stores from using the tracker!

Hopefully good karma will bring me the pink sweater dress, another throw, and prep bowls!    lol.


----------



## heartfelt

MISS KRIS! I just want to thank you so so so much for creating that inventory tracker page. Because of you, I was able to get the DPCI code, go down to a Target nearby me, punch it in, and see that they had nesting/prep bowls in the stockroom!


----------



## Miss Kris

heartfelt said:


> MISS KRIS! I just want to thank you so so so much for creating that inventory tracker page. Because of you, I was able to get the DPCI code, go down to a Target nearby me, punch it in, and see that they had nesting/prep bowls in the stockroom!



Awww this makes me so happy!  Seriously, it really does!  Congrats!


----------



## LABAG

I had the floral clipboard at a meeting today-and the female superintendent asked me if it was Missoni for Target? She said it was nice.-a beautiful color in a sea of black binders-LOL
I LOVE IT-WOULD LOVE ANOTHER COLOR


----------



## heartfelt

Miss Kris said:


> Awww this makes me so happy!  Seriously, it really does!  Congrats!



Thank you! My store had two that they never even put out for sale and were just sitting in the stockroom. I snagged both to try my luck at trading for an ever elusive throw.


----------



## Miss Kris

heartfelt said:


> Thank you! My store had two that they never even put out for sale and were just sitting in the stockroom. I snagged both to try my luck at trading for an ever elusive throw.



I almost just paid $130 for the colore throw on eBay but I decided against it at the last second.  I have the passione throw and love it but the colore matches my creeping floral comforter better so now I need one of those too!  a famiglia throw wouldn't hurt either so I can have a whole throw family!  Lol

Then, I am just looking for the prep bowls and the pink dress in an XS or S and I will be done for good!  I have been really good though and looked at my haul and decided what I needed and didn't need and put some on the bay and unloaded a bunch on the fair trade page!  DBF was very proud of me, lol


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I'm gonna break the madness for a bit. LOL. I have a ton of house stuff to return. I just was buying everything I could find and way overdid it.  I totally regret doing that way but I got caught up in the hype.  I'm just not finding what I really want and my items aren't doing it. There is so much on my local Craig's and some of it is way overpriced.  I'm sure people will get tired of trying to move it and some things will end up returned. So I'm gonna chill a couple weeks. Missoni madness!


----------



## Suzzeee

katlun said:


> Thanks guess eBay is the only place to find it now



FYI - I got it and I thought it ran a little short - its super cute though and the sizing ran a bit large like most of the pieces are.


----------



## Miss Kris

My current (reduced!) inventory:

Creeping Floral Comforter
2 colore loop pillows
2 colore zig zag pillows
Passione throw
2 small glass vases
1 medium vase
Creeping floral ottoman
Creeping floral neck pillow
Floral hair scarf
Creeping floral eye mask
Kids scarf and winter hat set
Kids sweater skirt
Kids hooded colore sweater
Colore flats
Passione flats
Gray, brown, and black tights
Black panel dress
Chanel looking cardy
Blue short sleeve dress
Blue cardy that matches maxi
Black Ruana
2 tier serving tray
Famiglia spinner
Famiglia travel tote
Colore tile picture frame
Creeping floral laptop case
Mini journals
Clip board
Big journal


----------



## Miss Kris

lilmountaingirl said:


> I'm gonna break the madness for a bit. LOL. I have a ton of house stuff to return. I just was buying everything I could find and way overdid it.  I totally regret doing that way but I got caught up in the hype.  I'm just not finding what I really want and my items aren't doing it. There is so much on my local Craig's and some of it is way overpriced.  I'm sure people will get tired of trying to move it and some things will end up returned. So I'm gonna chill a couple weeks. Missoni madness!



What are you returning?


----------



## novella

*Miss Kris* - Thanks so much for the inventory tracker. I've been procrastinating, but I'm going to try to find some items when I go to Target to return some things.

I mulled it over and I decided that I'm not feeling what I bought from target.com. So I'm returning everything I mentioned in this post ( http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...ion-with-missoni-680505-218.html#post19985007 ) and I'm trying my luck at the store tomorrow morning.


----------



## katlun

Suzzeee said:


> FYI - I got it and I thought it ran a little short - its super cute though and the sizing ran a bit large like most of the pieces are.



Good to know, If I ever find one!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Miss Kris said:


> What are you returning?



It's so hard to commit!  But everything i bought except the socks could be on the chopping block.  It's all random stuff that doesn't seem very popular, lol. Fabric covered organizer bins, notecards, bobby pins, candle, mini journals, small cosmetic case, purse kit cosmetic cases, pencils, small travel valet (might keep, for some reason I really like this), black and white zigzag pjs or maybe the blue zigzag dress, think I'm forgetting some stuff.  The only thing I'm not considering returning is the socks. LOL I just love them too much!  I wasn't able to get the items I really wanted. Sad. I had seen a throw at one of my stores the other day and didn't buy it. I really wish I had. And I wish I could find the dress in a smaller size and a sweater! Turmoil. See the Madness?  Haha!


----------



## Suzzeee

Yeah - I have some stuff to return tomorrow too - some duplicates that I picked up in store when I thought I wasn't getting my orders, a few things I snagged thinking I would trade them but I really don't have the time to deal with that and a few things I bought in the early frenzy wanting to at least get "something" and a couple of things that didn't fit right -- returning all either tonight or tomorrow to either Antioch or Pittsburg (CA) store.


----------



## Brutus1

i have been bitten by the missoni bug since launch date.  I was lucky to score the emma roberts cardi, black and purple zig zag  cardi and the camille belle dress via an online order on launch day.  I also scored the flats for myself and daughter, the long blue cardi and some clothes for my daughter on launch date.
Since then I have been regularly checking the stores and have since bought the blue maxi dress, brown ruana, brown and blue zig zag skirt pumps and my best find today was the space dye infinity scarf!
The Target in Paramus, NJ had a shopping cart full of missoni back by the fitting rooms.  I saw a couple of maxi dresses in XS, a maxi skirt, the chanel like cardi in an XL, the pink v neck in S, the navy chiffon v neck sweater in XL and a bunch of baby/toddler/girls clothes as well as some accessories for girls.  This was the most stuff I have seen at a store!
Keep checking your local stores!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Miss Kris said:


> My current (reduced!) inventory:
> 
> Creeping Floral Comforter
> 2 colore loop pillows
> 2 colore zig zag pillows
> Passione throw
> 2 small glass vases
> 1 medium vase
> Creeping floral ottoman
> Creeping floral neck pillow
> Floral hair scarf
> Creeping floral eye mask
> Kids scarf and winter hat set
> Kids sweater skirt
> Kids hooded colore sweater
> Colore flats
> Passione flats
> Gray, brown, and black tights
> Black panel dress
> Chanel looking cardy
> Blue short sleeve dress
> Blue cardy that matches maxi
> Black Ruana
> 2 tier serving tray
> Famiglia spinner
> Famiglia travel tote
> Colore tile picture frame
> Creeping floral laptop case
> Mini journals
> Clip board
> Big journal



Amazing list!  Wow!  See you did it right and I didn't!  LOL. Love the tracker BTW, thanks for setting it up!  And that Kitty is precious.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Brutus1 said:


> i have been bitten by the missoni bug since launch date.  I was lucky to score the emma roberts cardi, black and purple zig zag  cardi and the camille belle dress via an online order on launch day.  I also scored the flats for myself and daughter, the long blue cardi and some clothes for my daughter on launch date.
> Since then I have been regularly checking the stores and have since bought the blue maxi dress, brown ruana, brown and blue zig zag skirt pumps and my best find today was the space dye infinity scarf!
> The Target in Paramus, NJ had a shopping cart full of missoni back by the fitting rooms.  I saw a couple of maxi dresses in XS, a maxi skirt, the chanel like cardi in an XL, the pink v neck in S, the navy chiffon v neck sweater in XL and a bunch of baby/toddler/girls clothes as well as some accessories for girls.  This was the most stuff I have seen at a store!
> Keep checking your local stores!



Tons!  All of my state's clothing inventory ended up on Craig's.


----------



## Miss Kris

lilmountaingirl said:


> Amazing list!  Wow!  See you did it right and I didn't!  LOL. Love the tracker BTW, thanks for setting it up!  And that Kitty is precious.



I'm still putting a few things on the chopping block, lol.  And thank you!  She just got spayed so she isn't feeling so well!


----------



## Miss Kris

Ok I need to vent.  I was on that fair trade page, and this girl wanted to trade me a throw for my espresso set.  I said I would do it for two throws plus I would give her between $20 and $40 in cash and ship the espresso set free, which is like $30.  She said no and kept bugging me about it (should have known then that she was a nut).  She then says she found someone who was doing a one for one trade with her and that she no longer needed me.  I was more than happy to hear this.  I put the espresso set on eBay and it sold for $225.  I did it because I want two more throws and I have to buy them at mark up on eBay, plus DBF just wouldn't leave me alone about them so it pissed me off to even look at the stupid cups.  She stated posting on the facebook wall like literally once an hour that she needed the espresso set.  The nut started messaging me again, so I told her sorry, but I don't have them anymore, they sold.  She then goes to the main wall and starts talking about what I sold my set for and how I did it on eBay (which clearly pisses the people off over there). I PMed her to try and keep it mature and just said, hey, if you have a problem with my purchasing and/or selling, please speak to me in PM.  She blocked me.  I'm really just hurt because I have busted my rear trying to make this whole shopping mess as easy as possible for everyone, and it sucks to be treated like that,  I dont even want to go back to that board anymore


----------



## koshi13

Miss Kris said:


> Ok I need to vent.  I was on that fair trade page, and this girl wanted to trade me a throw for my espresso set.  I said I would do it for two throws plus I would give her between $20 and $40 in cash and ship the espresso set free, which is like $30.  She said no and kept bugging me about it (should have known then that she was a nut).  She then says she found someone who was doing a one for one trade with her and that she no longer needed me.  I was more than happy to hear this.  I put the espresso set on eBay and it sold for $225.  I did it because I want two more throws and I have to buy them at mark up on eBay, plus DBF just wouldn't leave me alone about them so it pissed me off to even look at the stupid cups.  She stated posting on the facebook wall like literally once an hour that she needed the espresso set.  The nut started messaging me again, so I told her sorry, but I don't have them anymore, they sold.  She then goes to the main wall and starts talking about what I sold my set for and how I did it on eBay (which clearly pisses the people off over there). I PMed her to try and keep it mature and just said, hey, if you have a problem with my purchasing and/or selling, please speak to me in PM.  She blocked me.  I'm really just hurt because I have busted my rear trying to make this whole shopping mess as easy as possible for everyone, and it sucks to be treated like that,  I dont even want to go back to that board anymore



I saw this on the FB and thought it wasn't right that she called you out like that!  It's your prerogative to do whatever you want with your own merchandise!


----------



## ashleyjena

I managed to get a set of the prep bowls at Target today, I was really excited, they were "limited availability" on the tracker, the woman said that they weren't there, but I tried my luck and they were there! I nearly RAN to the display. I think I'm done though. I may try to get some things for others still, just because I like the thrill of the hunt. 
But if I get any more home items my house will look like a Missoni showroom. I am not moved in yet so I haven't gotten a chance to see it all together.


----------



## ashleyjena

koshi13 said:


> I saw this on the FB and thought it wasn't right that she called you out like that!  It's your prerogative to do whatever you want with your own merchandise!




I agree. I use the fb group but I try to stay out of the drama.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Miss Kris said:


> I'm still putting a few things on the chopping block, lol.  And thank you!  She just got spayed so she isn't feeling so well!



I have a Persian too.  She's a little calico doll face Persian.  I hope yours feels better soon!


----------



## azureartist

*Miss Kris* - you are truly an angel  with that list of yours! You did an AMAZING job!!!! I just wanted to thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!!!


----------



## outtacontrol

Miss Kris said:


> Ok I need to vent. I was on that fair trade page, and this girl wanted to trade me a throw for my espresso set. I said I would do it for two throws plus I would give her between $20 and $40 in cash and ship the espresso set free, which is like $30. She said no and kept bugging me about it (should have known then that she was a nut). She then says she found someone who was doing a one for one trade with her and that she no longer needed me. I was more than happy to hear this. I put the espresso set on eBay and it sold for $225. I did it because I want two more throws and I have to buy them at mark up on eBay, plus DBF just wouldn't leave me alone about them so it pissed me off to even look at the stupid cups. She stated posting on the facebook wall like literally once an hour that she needed the espresso set. The nut started messaging me again, so I told her sorry, but I don't have them anymore, they sold. She then goes to the main wall and starts talking about what I sold my set for and how I did it on eBay (which clearly pisses the people off over there). I PMed her to try and keep it mature and just said, hey, if you have a problem with my purchasing and/or selling, please speak to me in PM. She blocked me. I'm really just hurt because I have busted my rear trying to make this whole shopping mess as easy as possible for everyone, and it sucks to be treated like that, I dont even want to go back to that board anymore


 
pm us her name


----------



## Miss Kris

koshi13 said:


> I saw this on the FB and thought it wasn't right that she called you out like that!  It's your prerogative to do whatever you want with your own merchandise!



I reported it on there because that was seriously ridic.  I tried to help her out, she refused, so I needed to do what I had to do in order to fund an outrageously priced blanket.  I already regret selling that espresso set though . damn DBF . But yea, that girl is a nutjob.  "I helped 28 people out and seriously no one has helped me with the espresso set?". Biatch.


----------



## Miss Kris

outtacontrol said:


> pm us her name



Done!  Let me know if anyone else wants her name so you can avoid her!


----------



## tastangan

Miss Kris said:


> Thank you!  I was very happy to see people on the fair trade page scoring stuff in their stores from using the tracker!
> 
> Hopefully good karma will bring me the pink sweater dress, another throw, and prep bowls!    lol.



How do you actually use the tracker in the store? I don't se anywhere in the scanner to punch in the number and when I use the computer on the store, it just bring me to the regular webpage. I tried putting in the code in the seach text box but could not find anything.


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> *Miss Kris* - you are truly an angel  with that list of yours! You did an AMAZING job!!!! I just wanted to thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!!!



Awww thank you!  That means alot especially right now!  I am just so upset about how that girl treated me because I have really been trying to help without any gain.  Yes I sold the espresso set at a profit, and I feel guilty enough, but it was the only way I could allow myself to buy another eBay throw.  I had to part with it to get something else.  It's not like I'm selling to make a profit, I'm selling to fund other overpriced Missoni for target items


----------



## DamierLover

Forum friends...I am looking for two or four of the blue towels...Looking for bath size...if possible.  Also would love a votive.  Only have a shower curtain, glass platter and a sweater for my daughter! Thanks! Hope I am allowed to post this here...


----------



## Miss Kris

ashleyjena said:


> I agree. I use the fb group but I try to stay out of the drama.



I don't think I am going to go back.  If that's how people are going to be, then I don't want to be bothered.  I tried to help her, not con her.  It would have cost me the $40 espresso set, shipping was $25, plus packing supplies so like $70 total value, and I asked for 2 throws ($80) and I offered her $20 and then $40 on top of everything.  It's not like I was trying to get one over on her.  THEN, I wasn't even talking to her on that board and she posts my personal business on there.


----------



## Miss Kris

lilmountaingirl said:


> I have a Persian too.  She's a little calico doll face Persian.  I hope yours feels better soon!



I loveee Persians!  I have a himalayan too!  Those girls sure do get fur everywhere though!


----------



## koshi13

Miss Kris said:


> Awww thank you!  That means alot especially right now!  I am just so upset about how that girl treated me because I have really been trying to help without any gain.  Yes I sold the espresso set at a profit, and I feel guilty enough, but it was the only way I could allow myself to buy another eBay throw.  I had to part with it to get something else.  It's not like I'm selling to make a profit, I'm selling to fund other overpriced Missoni for target items



Do not feel guilty for selling your espresso set to fund your throws. You offered her a trade and she turned it down.  You've done a tremendous job helping everyone with your inventory tracker website!


----------



## Miss Kris

tastangan said:


> How do you actually use the tracker in the store? I don't se anywhere in the scanner to punch in the number and when I use the computer on the store, it just bring me to the regular webpage. I tried putting in the code in the seach text box but could not find anything.



I haven't tried, but supposedly you just start punching in the number on a price checker and it works?  I didn't recall seeing buttons on mine either, so maybe some stores are different?  I will ask when I go next time!


----------



## ashleyjena

tastangan said:


> How do you actually use the tracker in the store? I don't se anywhere in the scanner to punch in the number and when I use the computer on the store, it just bring me to the regular webpage. I tried putting in the code in the seach text box but could not find anything.




I pressed one of those buttons on the scanner, I think the bottom right one and it brought up a number pad. hope this helps!


----------



## Miss Kris

koshi13 said:


> Do not feel guilty for selling your espresso set to fund your throws. You offered her a trade and she turned it down.  You've done a tremendous job helping everyone with your inventory tracker website!





I just don't want people to think I am in the same category as those resellers.  I didn't buy to profit, I am selling because I feel like I need to be responsible and if I want to buy something else at eBay prices, I need to sell something in is place at eBay prices to balance out.

Plus, I am PMSy and still on prednisone so I am crabby and emotional!  Lol


----------



## Miss Kris

ashleyjena said:


> I pressed one of those buttons on the scanner, I think the bottom right one and it brought up a number pad. hope this helps!



Oh this makes sense!  I will try when I go next! Which, let's be serious, will probably be tomorrow!


----------



## ashleyjena

Miss Kris said:


> I don't think I am going to go back.  If that's how people are going to be, then I don't want to be bothered.  I tried to help her, not con her.  It would have cost me the $40 espresso set, shipping was $25, plus packing supplies so like $70 total value, and I asked for 2 throws ($80) and I offered her $20 and then $40 on top of everything.  It's not like I was trying to get one over on her.  THEN, I wasn't even talking to her on that board and she posts my personal business on there.



Terrible. I know who you are talking about because of my excessive use of facebook lately, so I will avoid as well.


----------



## Miss Kris

DamierLover said:


> Forum friends...I am looking for two or four of the blue towels...Looking for bath size...if possible.  Also would love a votive.  Only have a shower curtain, glass platter and a sweater for my daughter! Thanks! Hope I am allowed to post this here...



Did you check the inventory tracker in my siggy?  I may have the towels on there, I can't remember! And the soy candles are on there, not sure if you mean those or the glass ones?


----------



## pinklepurr

koshi13 said:


> I saw this on the FB and thought it wasn't right that she called you out like that!  It's your prerogative to do whatever you want with your own merchandise!



I saw that too! What a b! Congrats on such a successful auction!


----------



## Miss Kris

ashleyjena said:


> Terrible. I know who you are talking about because of my excessive use of facebook lately, so I will avoid as well.



You should see me sneaking on at work.  This is a sickness!  I bring my iPad to work so I can always check!  But yea, she posts like once an hour basically demanding the espresso set since she "helped 28 people". I can't see what she posts now since she blocked me.  It's probably a blessing so she doesn't clog up the feed


----------



## Miss Kris

pinklepurr said:


> I saw that too! What a b! Congrats on such a successful auction!



Thank you


----------



## koshi13

ashleyjena said:


> Terrible. I know who you are talking about because of my excessive use of facebook lately, so I will avoid as well.



me too! i'm starting to match up tpf names with facebook profiles because of all the time i've been spending back and forth with this missoni madness!


----------



## Miss Kris

koshi13 said:


> me too! i'm starting to match up tpf names with facebook profiles because of all the time i've been spending back and forth with this missoni madness!



You all can friend me if you would like!  Lol!


----------



## melvel

Speaking of that Facebook group, I noticed some people there are offering to buy items (at retail plus shipping costs) which I'm not sure they intend to really use or just resell again.  Like when some person offers to sell a certain item of clothing at no mark-up, I noticed the same people offering to buy...for different sizes! (some small, some XL)  I don't want to think they have bad intentions, but I noticed it quite a few times.


----------



## LeeMiller

Miss Kris said:


> I just don't want people to think I am in the same category as those resellers. I didn't buy to profit, I am selling because I feel like I need to be responsible and if I want to buy something else at eBay prices, I need to sell something in is place at eBay prices to balance out.
> 
> Plus, I am PMSy and still on prednisone so I am crabby and emotional! Lol


 
What a psycho!  Sorry you had to deal with her.  The espresso set is so cute though -- sorry you sold it!  Then again my stoneware (not missoni) from Target looks aweful after not much use.  So maybe its for the best!  Hopefully the throws will hold up better.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Miss Kris said:


> I just don't want people to think I am in the same category as those resellers.  I didn't buy to profit, I am selling because I feel like I need to be responsible and if I want to buy something else at eBay prices, I need to sell something in is place at eBay prices to balance out.
> 
> Plus, I am PMSy and still on prednisone so I am crabby and emotional!  Lol



Go hug your Kitty!  I am sorry people are being hard on you. Try (easier said than done) not to let it affect you.  You don't owe that person anything. And she had her chance. And there is a big difference between snatching up everything in store to sell for huge profits than deciding to sell something you don't want in order to get something you do.  Don't feel bad or guilty at all!  Instead, spend that energy finding a throw!


----------



## sammix3

Sorry that this happened to you! I can totally understand your request, and if she feels that trading for both throws is not fair and would rather pay the difference for shipping and packing materials, she could've said so. Good for you for doing what's best for you in getting your throws. You can do whatever you want with your stuff, and if I had an espresso set or an extra throw, it'd be on eBay too.

Sorry I have a little venting to do too. I've been posting on there last week and shipped about 10 packages out, and I did ask for money for my gas and time (between $3-$10), and I got an e-mail from the admins wanting to make sure I wasn't trying to make a profit. I was pretty shocked and irritated. Seriously, people spend time looking for the items, even if you don't count gas, what about the time looking up the pricing for everything, invoicing you, packaging your items, going to the post office, etc. I was pretty upset so I just called it quits. Why deal with the drama? No offense to anyone who disagrees with my point of view.



Miss Kris said:


> Ok I need to vent.  I was on that fair trade page, and this girl wanted to trade me a throw for my espresso set.  I said I would do it for two throws plus I would give her between $20 and $40 in cash and ship the espresso set free, which is like $30.  She said no and kept bugging me about it (should have known then that she was a nut).  She then says she found someone who was doing a one for one trade with her and that she no longer needed me.  I was more than happy to hear this.  I put the espresso set on eBay and it sold for $225.  I did it because I want two more throws and I have to buy them at mark up on eBay, plus DBF just wouldn't leave me alone about them so it pissed me off to even look at the stupid cups.  She stated posting on the facebook wall like literally once an hour that she needed the espresso set.  The nut started messaging me again, so I told her sorry, but I don't have them anymore, they sold.  She then goes to the main wall and starts talking about what I sold my set for and how I did it on eBay (which clearly pisses the people off over there). I PMed her to try and keep it mature and just said, hey, if you have a problem with my purchasing and/or selling, please speak to me in PM.  She blocked me.  I'm really just hurt because I have busted my rear trying to make this whole shopping mess as easy as possible for everyone, and it sucks to be treated like that,  I dont even want to go back to that board anymore


----------



## koshi13

Miss Kris said:


> You all can friend me if you would like!  Lol!



sent lol


----------



## sammix3

Someone actually asked if I was sammix3 from tpf lol. And I shipped out a package to her yesterday 



koshi13 said:


> me too! i'm starting to match up tpf names with facebook profiles because of all the time i've been spending back and forth with this missoni madness!


----------



## Miss Kris

Omg now another member on there is saying she started the inventory blog.  I can't!


----------



## koshi13

Miss Kris said:


> Omg now another member on there is saying she started the inventory blog.  I can't!



i saw this and got confused


----------



## Miss Kris

melvel said:


> Speaking of that Facebook group, I noticed some people there are offering to buy items (at retail plus shipping costs) which I'm not sure they intend to really use or just resell again.  Like when some person offers to sell a certain item of clothing at no mark-up, I noticed the same people offering to buy...for different sizes! (some small, some XL)  I don't want to think they have bad intentions, but I noticed it quite a few times.



I was thinking the same thing.  I almost think that is what this espresso girl is doing.  She told me she already exchanged for an espresso set, but now she wants another?  Maybe the transaction fell through, but it is equally likely that she is just selling them


----------



## LoveMyMarc

What's the link for the Facebook page? I might want to trade my brown zig zag dress for a skirt...


----------



## Miss Kris

I've concluded that there are many nuts in the world.  Like seriously, claiming that they created the inventory tracker?!  I'm mind boggled


----------



## ashleyjena

Miss Kris said:


> You all can friend me if you would like!  Lol!



Haha, anyone can friend me too!!


----------



## Miss Kris

LoveMyMarc said:


> What's the link for the Facebook page? I might want to trade my brown zig zag dress for a skirt...



Google Facebook Missoni for target fair trade


----------



## sammix3

Wow someone on there is trying to directly call someone out on how much they paid for gas and time.. which was within their limit


----------



## Miss Kris

ashleyjena said:


> Haha, anyone can friend me too!!



I don't know who anyone is!  I am not so stealthy!  Friend me, all


----------



## ashleyjena

sammix3 said:


> Someone actually asked if I was sammix3 from tpf lol. And I shipped out a package to her yesterday




Haha! I thought you may be the Sammi on there too!


----------



## Miss Kris

sammix3 said:


> Sorry that this happened to you! I can totally understand your request, and if she feels that trading for both throws is not fair and would rather pay the difference for shipping and packing materials, she could've said so. Good for you for doing what's best for you in getting your throws. You can do whatever you want with your stuff, and if I had an espresso set or an extra throw, it'd be on eBay too.
> 
> Sorry I have a little venting to do too. I've been posting on there last week and shipped about 10 packages out, and I did ask for money for my gas and time (between $3-$10), and I got an e-mail from the admins wanting to make sure I wasn't trying to make a profit. I was pretty shocked and irritated. Seriously, people spend time looking for the items, even if you don't count gas, what about the time looking up the pricing for everything, invoicing you, packaging your items, going to the post office, etc. I was pretty upset so I just called it quits. Why deal with the drama? No offense to anyone who disagrees with my point of view.



Thanks doll!

I'm sorry you are going through that crap, too.  Unfortunately, another reason just to put it on ebay.  Less drama.  Honestly, some people are crazy on that thing.  It's scary.  But, thanks for helping 10 people out, even if it seems that it isn't appreciated over there!  I'm sure you made someone's day!


----------



## sammix3

I agree. I sure did and I am glad, especially a fellow tpfer! 



Miss Kris said:


> Thanks doll!
> 
> I'm sorry you are going through that crap, too.  Unfortunately, another reason just to put it on ebay.  Less drama.  Honestly, some people are crazy on that thing.  It's scary.  But, thanks for helping 10 people out, even if it seems that it isn't appreciated over there!  I'm sure you made someone's day!


----------



## Miss Kris

The nice comments from you all, and comments like this on the page:

okay. the inventory site and numbers? amazing. i've been looking since the beginning for the throw. and was checking compulsively all afternoon and poof! one store changed to limited availability. i high tailed it over there, and while it wasn't where it said it was, an amazing worker helped me find it. i'm soooo excited. so maybe i haven't traded with anyone, but you guys totally connected with my throw. and i know its stuff, and material and kind of silly, but i've had a rough couple weeks - and this silly throw, makes me happy. so thanks y'all.

Makes the crap from the nuts on there worth it.  Seriously you guys, it makes me so happy that I am helping so many people.  Way more happy than this Missoni stuff has made me


----------



## Miss Kris

koshi13 said:


> sent lol



Accepted!


----------



## pinklepurr

Miss Kris said:


> Omg now another member on there is saying she started the inventory blog.  I can't!



Omg how lame!!!!!

What's up with people???

I also bet there's eBay sellers on there lurking about. Not me though, honestly, I can't bear to trade/sell anything because I love everything I've found so far. Well, I did trade a silk scarf towards some things, but they're for me. I'm tired of feebay.


----------



## ashleyjena

Miss Kris said:


> The nice comments from you all, and comments like this on the page:
> 
> okay. the inventory site and numbers? amazing. i've been looking since the beginning for the throw. and was checking compulsively all afternoon and poof! one store changed to limited availability. i high tailed it over there, and while it wasn't where it said it was, an amazing worker helped me find it. i'm soooo excited. so maybe i haven't traded with anyone, but you guys totally connected with my throw. and i know its stuff, and material and kind of silly, but i've had a rough couple weeks - and this silly throw, makes me happy. so thanks y'all.
> 
> Makes the crap from the nuts on there worth it.  Seriously you guys, it makes me so happy that I am helping so many people.  Way more happy than this Missoni stuff has made me



Me too! I feel so good that I've gotten items for people!! I'm sending out 3 packages tomorrow, a maxi dress, a long scarf and hand towel, and a set of the long gloves. I also sent out a bunch of blue zig zag hoodies. It's such a nice feeling to make someone's day by finding them something they're looking for!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Miss Kris said:


> I've concluded that there are many nuts in the world.  Like seriously, claiming that they created the inventory tracker?!  I'm mind boggled



I invented post-its!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lilmountaingirl said:


> I invented post-its!



Me too!

But you thought of the whole idea and designed them. I just said, "What if we made them yellow?"


----------



## melvel

Another thing about some people in that group which annoys me (feel free to tell me if I'm wrong about this):  Someone posted an item for sale at retail plus tax and shipping.  I replied to her post that I wanted it.  A few minutes later, another girl said that she wanted it and messaged the seller.  I was the first to show interest, and the other girl didn't even have the courtesy to say that she'll take it if I don't want it anymore.  The seller sold the item to her (because the seller saw her inbox first, and the girl messaged her there) and apologized to me that she didn't see my reply right away.  I just told her it's ok, it's not her fault.  I'm just a little bummed that I wasn't aggressive enough to message her like the second girl did.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

HermesNewbie said:


> Me too!
> 
> But you thought of the whole idea and designed them. I just said, "What if we made them yellow?"



Ahaha!  Our Fab "Collab" for 3M!


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys! Please do not discuss FB/other board drama or drama/issues.  Leave that on FB, lawdy knows we don't need more drama gossip here!


:back2topic:


----------



## ashleyjena

Anyways, I can't decide if I need to keep both my prep bowls and my 2 tier serving tray.... they don't look that good together I don't think, but I worked so hard to find both! I may end up returning the serving tray even though I can't find my receipt (paid with a credit card though, so they can look it up)


----------



## Miss Kris

sammix3 said:


> Wow someone on there is trying to directly call someone out on how much they paid for gas and time.. which was within their limit



I saw!  I feel so bad for her because she has helped SO many people out and has been so nice.  I wrote her a message telling her to keep her head up and ignore those people.  They are being totally unreasonable


----------



## Miss Kris

pinklepurr said:


> Omg how lame!!!!!
> 
> What's up with people???
> 
> I also bet there's eBay sellers on there lurking about. Not me though, honestly, I can't bear to trade/sell anything because I love everything I've found so far. Well, I did trade a silk scarf towards some things, but they're for me. I'm tired of feebay.



Oh yea, ebay resellers could make a huge profit in there.  If they aren't already in there, they will be.  I sold on ebay to fund other purchases, and ebay took basically most of any profit I would have had.  When my ebay invoice came in for the month, I almost crapped my pants.  I think the fees must have gotten way worse from when I used to sell years ago


----------



## Miss Kris

ashleyjena said:


> Me too! I feel so good that I've gotten items for people!! I'm sending out 3 packages tomorrow, a maxi dress, a long scarf and hand towel, and a set of the long gloves. I also sent out a bunch of blue zig zag hoodies. It's such a nice feeling to make someone's day by finding them something they're looking for!



Exactly!  I guess for every hater there will be 10 people happy.  

PS:  I haven't slept much in the last few days - been packing lots of boxes for people and putting together the tracker, and I am losing my voice!  LOL.  Still worth it to make people happy though, even if I have to sound like a man for a few days!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ you're stockpiling some good karma with good deeds


----------



## Miss Kris

lilmountaingirl said:


> I invented post-its!



well, you know, before I invented the Inventory Tracker, I invented the light bulb.  True story.  And, before that, I invented this little thing called "Earth".


----------



## Miss Kris

melvel said:


> Another thing about some people in that group which annoys me (feel free to tell me if I'm wrong about this):  Someone posted an item for sale at retail plus tax and shipping.  I replied to her post that I wanted it.  A few minutes later, another girl said that she wanted it and messaged the seller.  I was the first to show interest, and the other girl didn't even have the courtesy to say that she'll take it if I don't want it anymore.  The seller sold the item to her (because the seller saw her inbox first, and the girl messaged her there) and apologized to me that she didn't see my reply right away.  I just told her it's ok, it's not her fault.  I'm just a little bummed that I wasn't aggressive enough to message her like the second girl did.



It's super cut throat in there, especially for popular items.


----------



## Miss Kris

lilmountaingirl said:


> Ahaha!  Our Fab "Collab" for 3M!



*dead*  

Will you have "tPF for Target" Post Its in the future?


----------



## Miss Kris

Izzy's Mom said:


> ^^ you're stockpiling some good karma with good deeds



I could use good karma!  My luck has been pretty bad for.. well, a really long time!  Seriously though, it's just an awesome feeling to read people scoring their most wanted items through what I put together.  Even if I now sound manly!  LOL.


----------



## sammix3

Lol



miss kris said:


> *dead*
> 
> will you have "tpf for target" post its in the future?


----------



## Miss Kris

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hey guys! Please do not discuss FB/other board drama or drama/issues.  Leave that on FB, lawdy knows we don't need more drama gossip here!
> 
> 
> :back2topic:




ahhh sorry just saw this!  ok! moving on!


----------



## Miss Kris

ok I am going to sleep in hopes of getting my voice back!  First night without shipping things out in awhile!  Whew!  Goodnight everyone and thanks for being supportive through my mini-crisis!


----------



## mjsmurf77

Thanks so much for the inventory tracker--you're a saint! 

I made it to three Targets today and was rewarded--the last one had three dresses I'd been trying to find in my size. Some of the stores had a slew of returns--comforters, shoes, framed tiles...I really think everyone should be able to find something on their list if they keep checking. The only frustrating thing is most of the stores have already dismantled their Missoni displays, so it's such a hunt to find everything.


----------



## G&Smommy

Returns are definitely showing up.  It feels like a scavenger hunt going to Target now!  Today I found both sets of post its, the space dye black and white dress, and the small bin with the lid which was marked down to $3 from $11.99!  Yesterday, I found the mini journal sets I had been hunting for since the launch date.

Thanks to the inventory tracker put together by Miss Kris, I am going to try another Target tomorrow which may have a dress and sweater I have been looking for.  Thanks for putting that together!  Very helpful!


----------



## outtacontrol

HermesNewbie said:


> Me too!
> 
> But you thought of the whole idea and designed them. I just said, "What if we made them yellow?"


----------



## Talinder

Wow! Now I will think twice about operating on that other page. People are being totally unreasonable.


----------



## ocgirl

Miss Kris - thank you so much for the inventory tracker!  

I finally found 2 blue hand towels near DH's office, and begged him to go pick them up for me.  While there, he saw 2 poufs at Customer Service.  He texted me the pic with "these zig zags look like Missoni, but there are no tags, should I buy?"  They were online returns and had no tags.  They were 50% off.  He was so proud of himself.  All thanks to your tracker.


----------



## iloveplamen1005

May I please have the link to the fabulous Miss Kris's inventory tracker? I couldn't find it in the previous pages and would really appreciate it.. Thanks in advance gals!


----------



## Suzzeee

iloveplamen1005 said:


> May I please have the link to the fabulous Miss Kris's inventory tracker? I couldn't find it in the previous pages and would really appreciate it.. Thanks in advance gals!



It's in her signature -- I just found it - was looking too!


----------



## Catbaglover

Miss Kris said:


> okay. the inventory site and numbers? amazing. i've been looking since the beginning for the throw. and was checking compulsively all afternoon and poof! one store changed to limited availability. i high tailed it over there, and while it wasn't where it said it was, an amazing worker helped me find it. i'm soooo excited....



Congrats! Glad you found the throw!


----------



## Catbaglover

Suzzeee said:


> It's in her signature -- I just found it - was looking too!



Oh my goodness! Thanks. I'd not seen that link  before. Holy cow....okay, off to do many searches.

_Thanks, Miss Kris for putting that huge list together!_


----------



## Miss Kris

You are all welcome!  Hope it helps you find something!


----------



## Couturable

In case anyone lives in the area - I was just at the Target in Jersey City, NJ last night. There was a lot more Missoni than I thought there would be. Looks like they had shipments of the following as they were well stocked on end caps:

-Passione Comforter Sets in all sizes
-Passione Storage Boxes (both sizes)
-Suede Heels (all sizes, but looked like one of each)
-The B&W zig-zag medium makeup cases
-Lingerie Sets (all sizes, but one of each)

And then I saw some stragglers (probably returns):
-B&W Zig Zag laptop case
-A few pairs of womens socks


----------



## jennylovexo

I scored the prep bowls on the bay!!  Woo Hooo!!  Way overpriced but finally I feel like I can sleep at night and not stalk Missoni and target in my dreams!


----------



## Miss Kris

jennylovexo said:


> This is just ridiculous.  I'm so sorry to hear that she treated you like this.  She needs a good    Some people are just totally inconsiderate.  I wouldn't let some crazy person like that get to you.  Keep your head up.  You did what you had to do to get what you want and you can't be worried about her.  I wouldn't even let myself think about it again if I were you.    Nice sell on the bay by the way!



Thanks!  She should have been banned IMO but at least she blocked me so I can't see any of her annoying demands anymore!


----------



## Miss Kris

I dreamed of throws last night.  Ugh


----------



## Miss Kris

jennylovexo said:


> I scored the prep bowls on the bay!!  Woo Hooo!!  Way overpriced but finally I feel like I can sleep at night and not stalk Missoni and target in my dreams!



Congrats!


----------



## jennylovexo

Miss Kris said:


> Congrats!


 
Thanks!!  I did what I had to ... Sold a limited edition starbucks mug for $100 on the bay so I could buy the incredibly high priced Missoni bowls!  So I'm really just trading something out of my kitchen to get what I want!   Didn't cost me a thing!  I'm pretty psyched about that!!


----------



## jennylovexo

Miss Kris said:


> Oh yea, ebay resellers could make a huge profit in there. If they aren't already in there, they will be. I sold on ebay to fund other purchases, and ebay took basically most of any profit I would have had. When my ebay invoice came in for the month, I almost crapped my pants. I think the fees must have gotten way worse from when I used to sell years ago


 
The fees are RIDICULOUS!!  They charge about 10% of what you sell the item for and then you have your paypal fees on top of that!


----------



## jennylovexo

Miss Kris said:


> I dreamed of throws last night. Ugh


 
I've been dreaming of this stuff ever since launch day.  It's really scary.


----------



## sammix3

I only have one more item on my wishlist. The online exclusive passione chevron (not floral) duvet set in full/queen. If anyone ever sees it please let me know! I will be forever gratefully _*xxx*_


----------



## outtacontrol

Xx


----------



## Miss Kris

jennylovexo said:


> Thanks!!  I did what I had to ... Sold a limited edition starbucks mug for $100 on the bay so I could buy the incredibly high priced Missoni bowls!  So I'm really just trading something out of my kitchen to get what I want!   Didn't cost me a thing!  I'm pretty psyched about that!!



Don't let Amanda know or you will have your business spread across the Internet!


----------



## Miss Kris

jennylovexo said:


> The fees are RIDICULOUS!!  They charge about 10% of what you sell the item for and then you have your paypal fees on top of that!



I didn't realize it got so bad.  I guess that's why people use bonanza now


----------



## AshJs3

I really wish they would have made a black and white space dyed cardigan like the gold one. It's so cute, but I know I'd never wear it. 

Went to my store last night and they had a few misc things that looked like returns but nothing too exciting. I had to search the whole store though because most of the endcaps have been restocked with non Missoni stuff. I'm starting to get tired of going to Target.  I wish I could just drive by and be able to see inside really quick. When I'm there I get all nervous and feel like I have to hurry to each section. Not how I like to shop!


----------



## Miss Kris

AshJs3 said:


> I really wish they would have made a black and white space dyed cardigan like the gold one. It's so cute, but I know I'd never wear it.
> 
> Went to my store last night and they had a few misc things that looked like returns but nothing too exciting. I had to search the whole store though because most of the endcaps have been restocked with non Missoni stuff. I'm starting to get tired of going to Target.  I wish I could just drive by and be able to see inside really quick. When I'm there I get all nervous and feel like I have to hurry to each section. Not how I like to shop!



Yea, I'm surprised they didn't do a cardy like that since they did the scarf


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, we cannot keep editing and warning. There is absolutely NO buying, selling or trading in tPF. This includes offering to obtain items or asking others to get them fo you. This has never been allowed here at all. 
Also, again, this thread has to stay on topic, no drama or gossip please!! 

Pm me w/ questions. 

:back2topic:


----------



## jennylovexo

Miss Kris said:


> Don't let Amanda know or you will have your business spread across the Internet!


 
Don't worry!  I'm steering clear of that page!  



Miss Kris said:


> I didn't realize it got so bad. I guess that's why people use bonanza now


 
It is crazy but my BF made a good point.  He said it's a lot cheaper to sell over there than to actually have a store front and I can understand that.  However, i think the fees are why the prices are always so high on everyhthing.  In order to make any profit you have to price everything so high which really stinks.

I wonder if bonanza has any traffic...  Imma go check it out!


----------



## jennylovexo

AshJs3 said:


> Went to my store last night and they had a few misc things that looked like returns but nothing too exciting. I had to search the whole store though because most of the endcaps have been restocked with non Missoni stuff. I'm starting to get tired of going to Target.  I wish I could just drive by and be able to see inside really quick. *When I'm there I get all nervous and feel like I have to hurry to each section. Not how I like to shop!*


 
I hate that and that's exactly how I feel too!!  I start getting into a panic when I get in the store... not healthy!!!  I can't shop like that, too stressful...


----------



## pinklepurr

I saw a bunch of returns last night with store-made white tags and nothing was marked down  I've been reading about others scoring great deals on returns. Oh well! The search continues...


----------



## Lola

My girls ponchos shipped.  They are nicer quality than I was expecting.  Now if I can only get my other items shipped

Is Target STILL cancelling orders?  By now they really should have a hold of their inventory to figure out what orders then can fulfill and what orders they cannot.  

This is all bogus in the first place.


----------



## jennylovexo

pinklepurr said:


> I saw a bunch of returns last night with store-made white tags and nothing was marked down  I've been reading about others scoring great deals on returns. Oh well! The search continues...


 
What did you see??  Anything good??


----------



## pinklepurr

jennylovexo said:


> What did you see??  Anything good??


Some clothes - couple long black skirts (really pretty!), mixed media v-neck, space-dye dress...

I would've snapped them up of they were marked down to offer as trades on the FB page...I'm broke 'til payday. Missoni for Target took all my loot.


----------



## AshJs3

I almost bought some of the pj shorts on eBay. With shipping they would have been right at retail price. I didn't know about the sizing on them though. Oh well! They weren't a must have. 

Now I'm watching a few of the infinity scarves. Looks like there was a purplish one and a blue/green. What was the fabric like on those? I got the colore one but it was a really thick knit and I didn't like the chunkiness these look like they might be thinner? I'd also like some towels but those are still going for 3x retail and I refuse to pay that!


----------



## Enigma78

Lola said:


> My girls ponchos shipped. They are nicer quality than I was expecting. Now if I can only get my other items shipped
> 
> Is Target STILL cancelling orders? By now they really should have a hold of their inventory to figure out what orders then can fulfill and what orders they cannot.
> 
> This is all bogus in the first place.


 
I've still got 2 orders with delayed shipping dates , no idea if this will eventually ship


----------



## CindyKay

I got about 10 more items that are delayed, with shipping date of Oct 27th.  I still have faith in Target, although it's slowly dwindling... hope they will eventually ship, like you said 



Enigma78 said:


> I've still got 2 orders with delayed shipping dates , no idea if this will eventually ship


----------



## jennylovexo

pinklepurr said:


> Some clothes - couple long black skirts (really pretty!), mixed media v-neck, space-dye dress...
> 
> I would've snapped them up of they were marked down to offer as trades on the FB page...I'm broke 'til payday. Missoni for Target took all my loot.


 
Oooh I've yet to see the black skirts.  I probably won't ever see them!!!  

I hear you...  I spent $1,000 on launch day!!!  All on clothes for myself and a few scarves for gifts for christmas.  And I didn't stop there.  I went back to target for the next few days and picked up some misc items like candles and shower curtains and hand towels.  ahahahahah.  Thankfully I opened a Target Card!!!  When that bill arrives I'm sure I'll


----------



## jennylovexo

AshJs3 said:


> Now I'm watching a few of the infinity scarves. Looks like there was a purplish one and a blue/green. What was the fabric like on those? I got the colore one but it was a really thick knit and I didn't like the chunkiness these look like they might be thinner? I'd also like some towels but those are still going for 3x retail and I refuse to pay that!


 
Which is the blue/green scarf that you mentioned?  The purple and the colore infinity scarves are both chunky knit.  The space dye or whatever it's called, the black and white scarf,  is 100% acrylic and it's much thinner and super soft.   Then there are non-infinity scarves.  Is that the blue/green you're talking about?


----------



## m30w

Catbaglover said:


> Oh my goodness! Thanks. I'd not seen that link before. Holy cow....okay, off to do many searches.
> 
> Thanks, Miss Kris for putting that huge list together!





Miss Kris said:


> You are all welcome! Hope it helps you find something!



OMG, just checked out "utmost-helpful-Missoni4Target-expert-Samaritan-extraordinaire Miss Kris blogspot!!!  *Thank u sooo v. much* for all the time & effort youve put into posting so many links & helping others!! U definitely deserve karmic benefits   
& thx everyone else for their posts/info & pics too! tpf rocks.
_(sorry havent seen anything different lately besides a rectangular purple (zz?) stoneware platter, king (colore? zz) duvet 062-21-0492 $119.99, green xs vneck $44.99 white tag; nothing coveted)_

Also thx 4asking bout the cute long-haired (tabby? _1st thing I noticed/wondered about too! _=^-^=) & thx kiki119 for posting 2 more cute pics of matching (ea other & copper bike) Mr. Hayden -luv his wide-eyed expression in the bikes basket! & doggie Stewart!  &Persians _(didnt realize avatar pics your real/actual pet)_ &Himalayans r soo v. pretty & cute too! Hope urs will feel better soon!


----------



## ashleyjena

AshJs3 said:


> I really wish they would have made a black and white space dyed cardigan like the gold one. It's so cute, but I know I'd never wear it.
> 
> Went to my store last night and they had a few misc things that looked like returns but nothing too exciting. I had to search the whole store though because most of the endcaps have been restocked with non Missoni stuff. I'm starting to get tired of going to Target.  I wish I could just drive by and be able to see inside really quick. When I'm there I get all nervous and feel like I have to hurry to each section. Not how I like to shop!



Haha, I feel the same way!!! When I get in I'm power walking section to section and get all stressed out that I may miss something by just one second. A couple days after launch I missed THREE throw blankets by SECONDS, saw a woman take them off the shelf and put them in her cart!!! This is why I get stressed when I get there!


----------



## AshJs3

jennylovexo said:


> Which is the blue/green scarf that you mentioned?  The purple and the colore infinity scarves are both chunky knit.  The space dye or whatever it's called, the black and white scarf,  is 100% acrylic and it's much thinner and super soft.   Then there are non-infinity scarves.  Is that the blue/green you're talking about?



Hmm I thought there was a green and blue version of the infinity like the passione but I might have been getting mixed up. 

Just went to Target on my lunch. I gotta stop doing this! Spent $50 today and none of it was even Missoni! I did see the green shower curtain but talked myself out of it because I just re-did my bathroom. Other than that, same old same old.


----------



## New2Coach

Mt target had a few returns. I saw the lady returning and hurried over there. she return two caridigans (XS) which I purchased along with 2 make Up bags, the passione coat, and a scarf. 
While i was there the employees were also restocking the small black and white purse kits. They were still wrapped in plastic so i know they were from the back. 
Oh, and I also found a cell phone case that was returned and marked down to like $7.00 so I got it.
I love finding returns, but I almost feel as if I should be going to Target 3-4 times a day to see what I can find. This.Must.Stop! I am addicted and mainly its because I really want a throw and just feel like i might get lucky. (I also feel I have probably missed one being returned when I am not there) It is a sickness I tell you!


----------



## jennylovexo

AshJs3 said:


> Hmm I thought there was a green and blue version of the infinity like the passione but I might have been getting mixed up.
> 
> Just went to Target on my lunch. I gotta stop doing this! Spent $50 today and none of it was even Missoni! I did see the green shower curtain but talked myself out of it because I just re-did my bathroom. Other than that, same old same old.


 
Haha..it's sooo easy to get mixed up!!  I thought there were 2 different types of throws!!!   Anyway I think there are 4 infinity scarves.  The colore, passione, then the space dye and the tan one with the sparkles.   Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.   

Target must be making some serious profit off of this collab.  With everyone going to the store all the time it's hard to leave without buying something...missoni or not!!!


----------



## AshJs3

Thanks for the info! If the passione infinity is the same material as the colore then I should prob be looking for the black and white space dye. It sounds more like what I want! I'm also kicking myself for taking back the girls scarf I had.


----------



## saira1214

Miss Kris said:


> The nice comments from you all, and comments like this on the page:
> 
> okay. the inventory site and numbers? amazing. i've been looking since the beginning for the throw. and was checking compulsively all afternoon and poof! one store changed to limited availability. i high tailed it over there, and while it wasn't where it said it was, an amazing worker helped me find it. i'm soooo excited. so maybe i haven't traded with anyone, but you guys totally connected with my throw. and i know its stuff, and material and kind of silly, but i've had a rough couple weeks - and this silly throw, makes me happy. so thanks y'all.
> 
> Makes the crap from the nuts on there worth it.  Seriously you guys, it makes me so happy that I am helping so many people.  Way more happy than this Missoni stuff has made me


 
Nice! Thank you so much for the tracker! The tracker told me that a scarf I was looking for was available.  I called and the lady told me no.  I asked her to look and she left for two seconds and said it wasn't there. I don't understand this inventory system, but I think she was lying.


----------



## Sophia1025

I have a feeling some of the workers are either tired of looking or have found the item, told the customer yes, and by the time the customer got their, it was gone and they got mad at the worker.


----------



## Swanky

Both of my local Targets have had a lot of inventory the last few visits.
Bedding, girls clothes, flats, boots, bowls, framed art, pic frames, etc . . . 

I picked up a nut bowl today.  I love saying that :lolots: I'm so mature, lol!


----------



## jennylovexo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Both of my local Targets have had a lot of inventory the last few visits.
> Bedding, girls clothes, flats, boots, bowls, framed art, pic frames, etc . . .
> 
> I picked up a nut bowl today. I love saying that :lolots: I'm so mature, lol!


 
Hrmm... what ... Might I ask.. Is a NUT BOWL???  is it ceramic??


----------



## Swanky

LOL! It's the colorful swirled glass - it's a small bowl.  It's really pretty, I have the vase and votive holders in the glass too, so pretty!


----------



## jennylovexo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL! It's the colorful swirled glass - it's a small bowl. It's really pretty, I have the vase and votive holders in the glass too, so pretty!


 
Very pretty!!!   Those bowls remind me of paul smith.   Where is your local target?  Are you in MI?


----------



## Swanky

TX - Dallas area


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> TX - Dallas area


 
Can you elaborate a little more which Dallas store? 

I mostly check W. Plano and Carrolton, but have made it to Lewisville/Colony, McKinney and North Frisco once a week!

I even did a pit stop at Grand Prairie Target on my way to a meeting in Arlington.


----------



## Swanky

PM me


----------



## LABAG

I was in Grand rapids,Mi at 12 pm today and found a brown metallic cardigan,a brown skinny scarf a black maxi skirt and a blue hooded sweater -tags in place and I bought a few items


----------



## Miss Kris

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL! It's the colorful swirled glass - it's a small bowl.  It's really pretty, I have the vase and votive holders in the glass too, so pretty!



I bet the glass looks really pretty lit up with a candle!


----------



## Miss Kris

I just got home from 2 targets.  One said they had the throw, but I couldn't find it.  I asked CS and they said they def had one but had no clue where it was.  I searched everywhere and couldn't find it . Everything was extremely picked over.  They did have a whole new shipment of women's skirts out in all sizes, but it didn't do anything for me..just sort of hung.  I got the multi color zig zag dress in a kids size XL cause the womens XS fit me really weird ...tight in the boobs and loose everywhere else.  Still hoping that a pink zig zag dress will show up.  Does it have a slip like the other dresses?  I actually prefer the black panel dress without the slip much better.  The kids dresses don't have slips either


----------



## Miss Kris

ashleyjena said:


> Haha, I feel the same way!!! When I get in I'm power walking section to section and get all stressed out that I may miss something by just one second. A couple days after launch I missed THREE throw blankets by SECONDS, saw a woman take them off the shelf and put them in her cart!!! This is why I get stressed when I get there!



I get into a mad lady panic whenever I get to a target.  My heart races and I eye everyone up and down like I am competing against them.  It's a sickness


----------



## CindyKay

I thought the stores are not restocking any clothing items?? This was what I was told by 3 Target stores around my neighborhood.  I need to drive out and revisit again. This has become such an obsession for me, and it's sickening, I know... 




Miss Kris said:


> I just got home from 2 targets.  One said they had the throw, but I couldn't find it.  I asked CS and they said they def had one but had no clue where it was.  I searched everywhere and couldn't find it . Everything was extremely picked over.  *They did have a whole new shipment of women's skirts out in all sizes*, but it didn't do anything for me..just sort of hung.  I got the multi color zig zag dress in a kids size XL cause the womens XS fit me really weird ...tight in the boobs and loose everywhere else.  Still hoping that a pink zig zag dress will show up.  Does it have a slip like the other dresses?  I actually prefer the black panel dress without the slip much better.  The kids dresses don't have slips either


----------



## La Comtesse

juneping said:


> gezzz...my order was about an hour after yours...and the shipping date is 10/20. so the later we ordered the earlier we'd get the throw??!!!


 
 I'm afraid it's not even THAT clear what they are doing with orders.  

I placed my throw order first (around 4am or whenever the regular site became available).  I did receive that order, but the one right after it, they sent nothing out and a week later it was cancelled.  Also, I received everything from the order I placed last on lauch day--but almost no items from the orders placed between.  I've seen people post that they ordered items on Sept. 14th that I placed my order for at around 5 am on lauch day and they received the item and I didn't.

So, go figure,.  It seems completely random.  But I probably have received less than a third of what I ordered on lauch day before 7 am.


----------



## Miss Kris

Omg omg Margherita tweeted me!  *starstruck* *dead*


----------



## Miss Kris

CindyKay said:


> I thought the stores are not restocking any clothing items?? This was what I was told by 3 Target stores around my neighborhood.  I need to drive out and revisit again. This has become such an obsession for me, and it's sickening, I know...



Maybe it was a lost box of stuff?  Or maybe cancelled orders...probably more likely


----------



## m30w

Miss Kris said:


> Omg omg Margherita tweeted me!  *starstruck* *dead*



wow! the thought crossed my mind that maybe Missoni &/or Target should give gals like u (who went so ~beyond~ helping/enabling so many to fulfill Missoni4Target cravings) some commission or @least props


----------



## *want it all*

Miss Kris said:


> Omg omg Margherita tweeted me!  *starstruck* *dead*


Do tell!  

The returns are totally coming in, btw.  I scored a freaking colore  ruana!    I haven't tried it on or anything, but heck, I was for  sure getting it.  Buy now, think later!   

Other things I saw: blue zig zag sweater skirt, cosmetic train cases (black zig zag), PJ  shorts, colore chemise, blk/white zig zag PJ pants XL (though that pair had a snag in it)  , women's ballet flats, suede pumps, kids' rainboots and ballet  flats, various kids' clothes, large glass vase, and 3 men's ties.  Hopefully the DH likes  those ties.  He better!  LOL.


----------



## Miss Kris

*want it all* said:


> Do tell!
> 
> The returns are totally coming in, btw.  I scored a freaking colore  ruana!    I haven't tried it on or anything, but heck, I was for  sure getting it.  Buy now, think later!
> 
> Other things I saw: blue zig zag sweater skirt, cosmetic train cases (black zig zag), PJ  shorts, colore chemise, blk/white zig zag PJ pants XL (though that pair had a snag in it)  , women's ballet flats, suede pumps, kids' rainboots and ballet  flats, various kids' clothes, large glass vase, and 3 men's ties.  Hopefully the DH likes  those ties.  He better!  LOL.



Last night I sent her the blog link since I read that she was so annoyed with eBay prices.  She responded!  BAHHHHHH!!


----------



## Miss Kris

m30w said:


> wow! the thought crossed my mind that maybe Missoni &/or Target should give gals like u (who went so ~beyond~ helping/enabling so many to fulfill Missoni4Target cravings) some commission or @least props



Some free throws would always be accepted!


----------



## *want it all*

Miss Kris said:


> Last night I sent her the blog link since I read that she was so annoyed with eBay prices.  She responded!  BAHHHHHH!!


Freaking awesome!  WOO HOO!


----------



## cristalena56

so i was looking a ta link i saw on fb and clicked on another link to find this pic of nicole richie and her daughter harlow. unless my eyes are deceiving me lol harlow is wearing the girls missoni for target pleated skirt 
http://celebritybabyscoop.com/node/57609?fid=74612

close up
http://celebritybabyscoop.com/node/57609?fid=74615


----------



## Miss Kris

*want it all* said:


> Freaking awesome!  WOO HOO!


----------



## misspurse

ashleyjena said:


> Haha, I feel the same way!!! When I get in I'm power walking section to section and get all stressed out that I may miss something by just one second. A couple days after launch I missed THREE throw blankets by SECONDS, saw a woman take them off the shelf and put them in her cart!!! This is why I get stressed when I get there!



LOL, i know exactly how you (and others) feel!!! i've been going to the same target on my lunch break, so i know exactly where the missoni stuff is. (i hate going to an unfamiliar target and not knowing exactly how they place everything). anyways..... i pretty much head straight to the missoni section first, and what i've been doing is, grabbing a bunch of random stuff and throwing it into my cart as fast as i can. then i walk a few aisles down, and inspect everything in a careful, relaxing manner. if i really want it, i put in a "keep" pile. if not, i walk back over to the missoni section and place it back. (meanwhile, scanning furiously to see if any items got restocked in the 30 seconds that i've been away). i've got problems....


----------



## misspurse

Miss Kris said:


> I just got home from 2 targets.  One said they had the throw, but I couldn't find it.  I asked CS and they said they def had one but had no clue where it was.  I searched everywhere and couldn't find it . Everything was extremely picked over.  They did have a whole new shipment of women's skirts out in all sizes, but it didn't do anything for me..just sort of hung.  I got the multi color zig zag dress in a kids size XL cause the womens XS fit me really weird ...tight in the boobs and loose everywhere else.  Still hoping that a pink zig zag dress will show up.  Does it have a slip like the other dresses?  I actually prefer the black panel dress without the slip much better.  The kids dresses don't have slips either



good find! i too have found that kids XL fits better than womens XS.

and good to know that we have a hope of new clothing shipments. unless this is like one of those boxes they "just found" in storage. i'm still looking for a few clothing items, and anything in the nice glassware (vases, bowls, etc.). i don't think i'll ever feel missoni complete. :wondering

p.s. love that animated gif. LOL!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

My purple sweater is Missoni from Target!


----------



## ashleyjena

misspurse said:


> LOL, i know exactly how you (and others) feel!!! i've been going to the same target on my lunch break, so i know exactly where the missoni stuff is. (i hate going to an unfamiliar target and not knowing exactly how they place everything). anyways..... i pretty much head straight to the missoni section first, and what i've been doing is, grabbing a bunch of random stuff and throwing it into my cart as fast as i can. then i walk a few aisles down, and inspect everything in a careful, relaxing manner. if i really want it, i put in a "keep" pile. if not, i walk back over to the missoni section and place it back. (meanwhile, scanning furiously to see if any items got restocked in the 30 seconds that i've been away). i've got problems....



HAHA, this EXACTLY describes what I do.... furious walking, crazed searching.... calm sitting, sorting and returning


----------



## Sophia1025

Kiwishopper, that looks great on you.

I'm trying so hard not to go to Target today.  What's my excuse to go?  The dh is on to me, the workers are starting to say "hi" and I always make like I'm looking at other stuff but know exactly where to go to find the Missoni.  I used my kids as an excuse yesterday (they had some money from grandma and wanted to spend it.)  Now I don't have any reason to shop at Target today.... except I want to see what might have been returned.


----------



## koshi13

Sammi this is for you!  Here is the online exclusive passione chevron duvet set.  Apologies for the messy bed.  My DBF's daughter's bed, and yes she is laying in it while I took the picture.


----------



## Miss Kris

ashleyjena said:


> HAHA, this EXACTLY describes what I do.... furious walking, crazed searching.... calm sitting, sorting and returning



It would be hard not to knock a bish out if I saw her swiping up a throw or something while I was "in my zone".  LOL.  I am seriously like psycho lady as soon as I enter the store.  You would think it was an Olympic event


----------



## Kenia

I thought I was the only one starting to get tired of going to Target.

I really doubt things will be restocked.

I have been to target (4 different ones) like 10 times since the launch. I can not find an umbrella or the folding makeup bag!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I am getting tired, too. Also I get excited when I find something in the store, buy it right away then I come home, and tell myself, if I return everything I can go to Neimans and buy one real M Missoni piece!!! 

I have returned close to $600 worth of stuff. I


----------



## sammix3

Thank you for taking the pic!! Now I want it even more lol. So jealous of DBF's daughter!

Messy? Not at all! You should see my bed lol.



koshi13 said:


> Sammi this is for you!  Here is the online exclusive passione chevron duvet set.  Apologies for the messy bed.  My DBF's daughter's bed, and yes she is laying in it while I took the picture.


----------



## ashleyjena

Miss Kris said:


> It would be hard not to knock a bish out if I saw her swiping up a throw or something while I was "in my zone".  LOL.  I am seriously like psycho lady as soon as I enter the store.  You would think it was an Olympic event



YES, We would all get gold medals in the 500m missoni throw dash


----------



## koshi13

sammix3 said:


> Thank you for taking the pic!! Now I want it even more lol. So jealous of DBF's daughter!
> 
> Messy? Not at all! You should see my bed lol.



I hope you will find yours soon!


----------



## LeeMiller

cristalena56 said:


> so i was looking a ta link i saw on fb and clicked on another link to find this pic of nicole richie and her daughter harlow. unless my eyes are deceiving me lol harlow is wearing the girls missoni for target pleated skirt
> http://celebritybabyscoop.com/node/57609?fid=74612
> 
> close up
> http://celebritybabyscoop.com/node/57609?fid=74615



Cute!  I got my daughter that skirt in a size up so she can wear it later.  

I wore my blue cardi and got a really nice compliment!  Also recieved the bw cari from eBay and I love it!  The small is a little snug but it looks perfect open.  I'm a little bummed at having no housewares but I'll keep looking.  I just dont have time for target runs most days!!


----------



## LeeMiller

Miss Kris said:


> Omg omg Margherita tweeted me!  *starstruck* *dead*



Awesome now she needs to send you a throw set!

Btw kiwishopper you lk super cute!


----------



## Miss Kris

LeeMiller said:


> Awesome now she needs to send you a throw set!
> 
> Btw kiwishopper you lk super cute!



I KNOW!  OMG I would die.  You guys maybe should suggest it to her on twitter.  LOL.  Kidding!  She should think of it on her own!


----------



## Miss Kris

Ok girlies, I am hitting the hay early tonight for the first time this week!  My blog is up to date and my orders are packed and ready, so I can sleep!  And get my voice back!!  Goodnight!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

So yesterday I was posting about the madness and swearing off missioni but I had to stop at the drug store on my way home and decided just to go to Target instead. They had new house stuff, seems like they got new stock. No throws but I got the shower curtain for $10! It was one of the things I really wanted so I was happy.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Miss Kris said:


> Last night I sent her the blog link since I read that she was so annoyed with eBay prices.  She responded!  BAHHHHHH!!



I don't blame her for being annoyed.  The whole point of these Collaborations is to make it accessible to everyone.  I'd be frustrated with the resellers also.  That's awesome she tweeted you!


----------



## Catbaglover

koshi13 said:


> Sammi this is for you!  Here is the online exclusive passione chevron duvet set.  Apologies for the messy bed.  My DBF's daughter's bed, and yes she is laying in it while I took the picture.



  Koshi, that's a beautiful duvet!


----------



## azureartist

misspurse said:


> good find! i too have found that kids XL fits better than womens XS.
> 
> and good to know that we have a hope of new clothing shipments. unless this is like one of those boxes they "just found" in storage. i'm still looking for a few clothing items, and anything in the nice glassware (vases, bowls, etc.). *i don't think i'll ever feel missoni complete. :wondering*



I'm there with you my dear! I found the elusive gold/brown metallic shell today!  Thought I would have had to resort to evilbay. 

Found (and bought) the hanging makeup/jewelry case in the purple floral. Like, but do I need? Let me sleep on this. Also bought some B&W Puzzle plates. Yesterday I found the Black Pleated Maxi! I really love it! 

I do the same thing...try to look nonchalant, but make a b-line to Missoni. I can't help myself. Is there a cure for this madness?  Now it's the thrill of the hunt. :ninja:


----------



## azureartist

Miss Kris said:


> I KNOW!  OMG I would die.  You guys maybe should suggest it to her on twitter.  LOL.  Kidding!  She should think of it on her own!



What's her Twiiter ID? You deserve it!!!!
:urock:


----------



## cristalena56

LeeMiller said:


> Cute!  I got my daughter that skirt in a size up so she can wear it later.
> 
> I wore my blue cardi and got a really nice compliment!  Also recieved the bw cari from eBay and I love it!  The small is a little snug but it looks perfect open.  I'm a little bummed at having no housewares but I'll keep looking.  I just dont have time for target runs most days!!



i only got a cereal bowl from their housewares  i only saw plates, bowls, 1 comforter, and 1 duvet and sham set once. All i saw today at the target by my work today was the same clothing and shoes they've had since the 2nd day and today i saw the neck pillows(which werent there before).


----------



## SohoChic

Went to two Targets today and basically got all the clothing I wanted. Blue Maxi dress, black sweater (Chanel looking one), gold shell, blue short dress, b/w tshirt.. The returns are really coming in.  I went late at night when it seems they were putting all the returns back out.  Finally also got my makeup weekender which my Mac Air 11.5 inch fits in perfectly.  I think I'm finally done.  Tomorrow I have to visit my mom in NJ and I swear their are like 5 Targets all around each other.  I have to resist temptation.


----------



## CCfor C

azureartist said:


> I'm there with you my dear! I found the elusive gold/brown metallic shell today!  Thought I would have had to resort to evilbay.
> 
> *Found (and bought) the hanging makeup/jewelry case in the purple floral. Like, but do I need?* Let me sleep on this. Also bought some B&W Puzzle plates. Yesterday I found the Black Pleated Maxi! I really love it!
> 
> I do the same thing...try to look nonchalant, but make a b-line to Missoni. I can't help myself. Is there a cure for this madness?  Now it's the thrill of the hunt. :ninja:



^^I got this one and LOOOVE it..great for trips where you carry alot. I have never had a hanging makeup case and it would be so great to be out of the way...



Now...a few questions for anyone who cares to answer them and some comments.

1) At one of my local Supertargets..I ran in to get milk and o.j. and HAD to stop at the Missoni display. They had several things I hadn't seen before. One was a Missoni BLANKET. I don't think it was a baby blanket. It looked like knit and I want to say it was a zigzag pattern. This couldn't be a throw, could it? I only thought there was one throw...the fleecy one...which I've yet to catch a glimpse of..

2) Are all the Missoni things in one place at the big display? I've yet to see any lurking anywhere else...yet. There was a sign that said basically..."this is all the Missoni you're gonna get..once it's gone, it's gone"!

3) I bought 2 MORE cosmetic bags...to add to my 2. Do I reallly need 4? NO. So I'm not sure what to do but I just loved the 2 today. 

One was the pencil case cosmetic bag in the purple floral and the other was the black/white zigzag case...kind of squarish and had the side magnetic snaps. This was so pretty and the outside was satiny...

Here's a pic if I can figure out how to upload instead of a link...

http://beautyblitz.com/uploadedImages/blogs/Test_Blog_2/missoni-for-target-cosmetic-cases.jpg

Oh, well...it's a link..guess it is if I don't do photobucket with it...Boo.








I got the 2 on the bottom left...:0)

Also saw a laptop bag in the fabric on the case with the handles (floraly) which I thought was really nice...I just don't have a laptop.


----------



## AshJs3

CCfor C said:


> ^^I got this one and LOOOVE it..great for trips where you carry alot. I have never had a hanging makeup case and it would be so great to be out of the way...
> 
> 
> 
> Now...a few questions for anyone who cares to answer them and some comments.
> 
> 1) At one of my local Supertargets..I ran in to get milk and o.j. and HAD to stop at the Missoni display. They had several things I hadn't seen before. One was a Missoni BLANKET. I don't think it was a baby blanket. It looked like knit and I want to say it was a zigzag pattern. This couldn't be a throw, could it? I only thought there was one throw...the fleecy one...which I've yet to catch a glimpse of..
> 
> 2) Are all the Missoni things in one place at the big display? I've yet to see any lurking anywhere else...yet. There was a sign that said basically..."this is all the Missoni you're gonna get..once it's gone, it's gone"!
> 
> 3) I bought 2 MORE cosmetic bags...to add to my 2. Do I reallly need 4? NO. So I'm not sure what to do but I just loved the 2 today.
> 
> One was the pencil case cosmetic bag in the purple floral and the other was the black/white zigzag case...kind of squarish and had the side magnetic snaps. This was so pretty and the outside was satiny...
> 
> Here's a pic if I can figure out how to upload instead of a link...
> 
> http://beautyblitz.com/uploadedImages/blogs/Test_Blog_2/missoni-for-target-cosmetic-cases.jpg
> 
> Oh, well...it's a link..guess it is if I don't do photobucket with it...Boo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the 2 on the bottom left...:0)
> 
> Also saw a laptop bag in the fabric on the case with the handles (floraly) which I thought was really nice...I just don't have a laptop.



The blanket you're talking about it probably the baby blanket. I got one and I love it. No baby yet, but I figured I could find something to use it for! 

As for where the stuff is, my store has it scattered all over. I've found a lot on clearance end caps just because they have no where else to put it because the Missoni shelves have been restocked with other non-Missoni stuff.


----------



## CCfor C

Let me try again...


----------



## CCfor C

AshJs3 said:


> The blanket you're talking about it probably the baby blanket. I got one and I love it. No baby yet, but I figured I could find something to use it for!
> 
> As for where the stuff is, my store has it scattered all over. I've found a lot on clearance end caps just because they have no where else to put it because the Missoni shelves have been restocked with other non-Missoni stuff.




Thanks so much for your answer! Wow...the baby blanket...well, it was beautiful. I came very close to snatching it up...


----------



## SohoChic

Some stores consolidate items to one central location.  But most have items in their respective sections.  I also found knee socks, socks, and Missoni tights in the legwear section.  I found a Sham Comforter set in creeping flower in the bedding isle.  4 hand towls in towel section etc. This really is like a treasure hunt.


----------



## paradise392

I bought a few things today.  I went to 4 targets looking for the cardigan but I couldn't find it ): I did find some nice stuff though.  I bought the blue maxi dress, a romper, striped purple skirt, cosmetic bag, blue short sleeve zigzag dress and a bathing suit top.  My dad bought the vase for the house.  The bathing suit top was only $7.56 because it was a online item!  Im assuming someone returned it. 

I also have the blue zigzag skirt and the black sweater dress.  I bought those sunday.

I also saw comforter sets, iphone cases that were on sale for $7.56, kids clothes, cosmetic bag, cosmetic train, the babydoll set, a black and white zigzag buttondown shirt, one piece bathing suit, heels, children size flats (size 12?), another blue maxi dress and thats about it.  People probably have been returning stuff.  I just hope someone returns a cardigan in my size!


----------



## daisybear

Maybe some stores have been receiving new shipments of limited items.  I stopped by the Target in Serramonte (near San Francisco) and there was a whole rack of the Emma Roberts zig zag cardigans with light blue trim with multiples in each size mixed in with random returns.


----------



## mezmari

I can't believe i found a colore throw at my local target today! The inventory tracker said Limited, i called and of course they couldnt find it, but decided to take a chance anyways, i searched the whole store and found it tucked away in a wrong place! (that makes up for many targets that i searched with the same "limited inventory" msg and found nothing.....)


----------



## heartfelt

paradise392 said:


> I bought a few things today.  I went to 4 targets looking for the cardigan but I couldn't find it ): I did find some nice stuff though.  I bought the blue maxi dress, a romper, striped purple skirt, cosmetic bag, blue short sleeve zigzag dress and a bathing suit top.  My dad bought the vase for the house.  The bathing suit top was only $7.56 because it was a online item!  Im assuming someone returned it.
> 
> I also have the blue zigzag skirt and the black sweater dress.  I bought those sunday.
> 
> I also saw comforter sets, iphone cases that were on sale for $7.56, kids clothes, cosmetic bag, cosmetic train, the babydoll set, a black and white zigzag buttondown shirt, one piece bathing suit, heels, children size flats (size 12?), another blue maxi dress and thats about it.  People probably have been returning stuff.  I just hope someone returns a cardigan in my size!



were the iphone cases located at the electronics area where they have phones, cameras, tablets, etc on display? i'm trying to see if i can snag a return because i bought one full price on the website, but it's defective.  i know calling target won't help because they'll just suggest i return it.. but it kills me to let go of it because i love the print, and to think.. someone will snag it for $7.50!


----------



## sammix3

Congrats! Which Target did you find it at?



mezmari said:


> I can't believe i found a colore throw at my local target today! The inventory tracker said Limited, i called and of course they couldnt find it, but decided to take a chance anyways, i searched the whole store and found it tucked away in a wrong place! (that makes up for many targets that i searched with the same "limited inventory" msg and found nothing.....)


----------



## New2Coach

heartfelt said:


> were the iphone cases located at the electronics area where they have phones, cameras, tablets, etc on display? i'm trying to see if i can snag a return because i bought one full price on the website, but it's defective.  i know calling target won't help because they'll just suggest i return it.. but it kills me to let go of it because i love the print, and to think.. someone will snag it for $7.50!


It seems my store puts all returned missoni in the front of the store at the missoni display, BUT I found a returned iPhone case on an clearance end cap in electronics.
it was marked down to $7.56 also


----------



## paradise392

heartfelt said:


> were the iphone cases located at the electronics area where they have phones, cameras, tablets, etc on display? i'm trying to see if i can snag a return because i bought one full price on the website, but it's defective.  i know calling target won't help because they'll just suggest i return it.. but it kills me to let go of it because i love the print, and to think.. someone will snag it for $7.50!



no they were located by where all the clothes were.  the shoes were on one side and the other side had shelves and the iphone cases were there.  The vases and cosmetic bags were there too.  I wish i had an iphone but i have a blackberry for now ): i love the patterns on the cases that were there.  one was  black and white and one was a colorful zigzag one.  i know i would hate to see anything becoming cheaper just because it was purchased online and returned. i mean its great for whosever buying it but it totally sucks for whoever is returning it.


----------



## heartfelt

paradise392 said:


> no they were located by where all the clothes were.  the shoes were on one side and the other side had shelves and the iphone cases were there.  The vases and cosmetic bags were there too.  I wish i had an iphone but i have a blackberry for now ): i love the patterns on the cases that were there.  one was  black and white and one was a colorful zigzag one.  i know i would hate to see anything becoming cheaper just because it was purchased online and returned. i mean its great for whosever buying it but it totally sucks for whoever is returning it.



yep! that's exactly how i feel about the online returns. now if only i could stumble upon online returns myself. i've been to about 10 targets and i haven't seen one online return!  looks like i'll have to stalk target until i find this case. when will this ever end? i worry for my mental health..


----------



## mezmari

sammix3 said:


> Congrats! Which Target did you find it at?



silver spring, md


----------



## Swanky

I'm so sad people are seeing the iPhone cases   I waaaant one!


----------



## SohoChic

Was that a Target in New York ?  I went to Atlantic Terminal and with a friend to the one in Jersey City.


----------



## smalls

I haven't had a chance to scope out my local targets for returns so tonight I went to about 3 targets in a span of an hour.  I didn't have much time to hunt but I did see a lot of stuff.  I saw bedding (duvet covers and comforter sham sets), 2 hand towels, 2 blank journals, lots of tights and socks, mens purple ties, men's scarf, women's skinny purple scarf, kids zig zag scarf, rainboots and the suede pumps and fabric flats, floppy hat, serving platter, lots of cosmetic bags, headbands and barettes and head scarfs, one silk floral neck scarf, lots of kids clothes, women's cami sets and bras, 1 black and white short zig zag dress, some floral tops, some black and white tops, one men's cardigan, women's turtleneck sweater, women's lounge shorts, pajama bottoms, those green v neck sweaters, one zig zag sweater skirt, 1 travel bag (the carry on kind not the ones that have wheels), eye masks,  that is all that is coming to mind but I am sure there was more I am not thinking of.  I bought 1 tie, the men's scarf, kid's scarf and purple skinny scarf.  I am really excited about the purple skinny scarf since I wanted one so bad.  I would love to find an infinity scarf... so I will continue the hunt.


----------



## paradise392

heartfelt said:


> yep! that's exactly how i feel about the online returns. now if only i could stumble upon online returns myself. i've been to about 10 targets and i haven't seen one online return!  looks like i'll have to stalk target until i find this case. when will this ever end? i worry for my mental health..



lol so far i only found 3 online returns. 2 iphone cases and 1 bathing suit top.  So happy it was my size too. I stalked 4 targets today to try to find what I wanted but i couldnt find it.  Ive never been to target this many times before in a day.  Anyway, good luck in finding another iphone case and any other online returns!


----------



## ashleyjena

I went today just to pick up some groceries and there were 2 infinity scarves (1 colore, 1 passione) behind the dressing room desk thing, I snuck back there quickly and looked and they hadn't been tagged yet. The fitting room attendant came over and was really nice and got me a price and everything but I don't wear scarves ever and I couldn't justify another $25 purchase. 
I'm returning my 2 tier serving platter tomorrow and a girls sweater in XL because I got a womens sweater and a set of prep bowls, and I don't really NEED the 2 tier thing. 
May also return a passione pencil makeup case because again, I have a million makeup cases and I don't NEED it. 
Trying to make sense of everything I bought at this point and I just don't want to let go of things that I probably should. Just means my CC is going to require some hefty payments each month


----------



## mjsmurf77

does anyone have a DPCI for the long blue cardigan in a XS or S (it's the one that matches the maxi dress?) TIA!


----------



## xanderbsb

daisybear said:


> Maybe some stores have been receiving new shipments of limited items.  I stopped by the Target in Serramonte (near San Francisco) and there was a whole rack of the Emma Roberts zig zag cardigans with light blue trim with multiples in each size mixed in with random returns.



Really? Now I'm tempted to drive there but I don't know if it's worth the gas to do so lol :-\


----------



## Miss Kris

mjsmurf77 said:


> does anyone have a DPCI for the long blue cardigan in a XS or S (it's the one that matches the maxi dress?) TIA!



They are on the tracker!


----------



## outtacontrol

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm so sad people are seeing the iPhone cases  I waaaant one!


 
I've seen some very reasonable prices on ebay for he iphone case, if you want to go that route.. I think they are really cute and worth the money.


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> What's her Twiiter ID? You deserve it!!!!
> :urock:



Awww thank you!  It's @mmmargherita.


----------



## smalls

it looks like the stripe iphone case is available online

http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Col...for-iPhone-4-Multicolored-ASD366/-/A-13554446


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Is the Emma Roberts cardiganon the tracker, if not does anyone have the DPCI for it? (Sorry I can't see the tracker from work.)


----------



## mezmari

does anyone know the retail price for colore clutch? please let me know , thanks a lot!


----------



## New2Coach

mezmari said:


> does anyone know the retail price for colore clutch? please let me know , thanks a lot!



Mine was $22.99


----------



## jennylovexo

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Is the Emma Roberts cardiganon the tracker, if not does anyone have the DPCI for it? (Sorry I can't see the tracker from work.)


 
Yep, it's on there.  What size are you looking for?


----------



## mezmari

Miss Kris said:


> Awww thank you!  It's @mmmargherita.



Hi Miss Kris! After reading how happy you were with the black panel dress  i decided to hunt one down, and you are so right, it's the best! love it the best!!!!


----------



## queennadine

I'm checking 3 Targets when I'm done with school today. Ahhhhhh, I just can't stop!


----------



## Miss Kris

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Is the Emma Roberts cardiganon the tracker, if not does anyone have the DPCI for it? (Sorry I can't see the tracker from work.)



Yep it is...let me get it...

Eta I can't copy it from the iPad...


----------



## Miss Kris

mezmari said:


> Hi Miss Kris! After reading how happy you were with the black panel dress  i decided to hunt one down, and you are so right, it's the best! love it the best!!!!



It's my favorite!  I have all of the dresses minus the pink with sleeves and the black and white spaghetti strap, and it is def my fave followed by the polo dress.  They are made of different, super soft, fabric.  Love it!


----------



## mezmari

Miss Kris said:


> It's my favorite!  I have all of the dresses minus the pink with sleeves and the black and white spaghetti strap, and it is def my fave followed by the polo dress.  They are made of different, super soft, fabric.  Love it!



 i also just got the polo dress last night and love it as well, though the front panel is even better! i love how soft they are, i need to be comfy! I had the colore sweater dress, but did not like the polyester underdress, and it was not that soft, so returned it.  Black and white spaghetti strap was a return too, too much black and white zig zag for my taste  I"m tall so most of them i intend to wear like tunics, with leggings.


----------



## koshi13

mezmari said:


> silver spring, md


 
Ahhhhh!  i had called yesterday morning and of course they were like no we don't have it...so i went around noon and they said that they had just put it back and you must have gotten it! Congrats!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

mezmari said:


> i also just got the polo dress last night and love it as well, though the front panel is even better! i love how soft they are, i need to be comfy! I had the colore sweater dress, but did not like the polyester underdress, and it was not that soft, so returned it.  Black and white spaghetti strap was a return too, too much black and white zig zag for my taste  I"m tall so most of them i intend to wear like tunics, with leggings.



I sold the colore dress too for the same reason...hated the slip and I found it itchy, but then I bought it in the kids XL and it is a different fabric without the slip!


----------



## tastangan

outtacontrol said:


> I've seen some very reasonable prices on ebay for he iphone case, if you want to go that route.. I think they are really cute and worth the money.



I think the iPhone case is cute but the pattern material is actually cloth. So I think it would get dirty easily.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Miss Kris said:


> Yep it is...let me get it...
> 
> Eta I can't copy it from the iPad...


 
Thanks for checking guys, I don't know why it didn't come to my mind to use my iphone to get on her blog!! :shame: 
And I the are not available!!! 

Don't know if I should buy it off of Craigs and pay extra $10 or not!!


----------



## mezmari

Miss Kris said:


> I sold the colore dress too for the same reason...hated the slip and I found it itchy, but then I bought it in the kids XL and it is a different fabric without the slip!




You lucky to be able to fit in kids XL, wow 
what size is it in women's roughly?


----------



## mezmari

koshi13 said:


> Ahhhhh!  i had called yesterday morning and of course they were like no we don't have it...so i went around noon and they said that they had just put it back and you must have gotten it! Congrats!!!




i went around 10am. maybe it was a different one they put back, because when i was looking for it no one could remember even seeing it.


----------



## Miss Kris

mezmari said:


> You lucky to be able to fit in kids XL, wow
> what size is it in women's roughly?



A small!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Reading the posts about the blue zigzag dress makes me think I might have to return mine. I can't deal with anything itchy. I tried it on over a tank and leggings.  Ugh now I gotta go home and see if it will work for me. I'm gonna be bummed if it has to go back.  I already think my PJ pants have to go back because they don't fit right. Waah.  I really wanted a dress that works And a sweater. Can't find a sweater any where.  I think I saw the Polo dress but I thought it was a man's shirt so ignored it. Really bummed now.  Would have loved to have it.  Sad.  This stinks.

But on a happy note I bought the LE scarf from Anthropologie.   Did anyone else get one?


----------



## mjsmurf77

Miss Kris said:


> They are on the tracker!


 

What's it called on the tracker? I'm really tired today and nothing on the tracker looks right to me. I'm talking about the one target's calling the long knit cardigan in the blue zigzag print.

My apologies if it's staring me in the face.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Miss Kris said:


> A small!



Lucky!  You have been doing so well with your scores!  I have to return almost everything.


----------



## koshi13

mezmari said:


> i went around 10am. maybe it was a different one they put back, because when i was looking for it no one could remember even seeing it.


 
Well i'm glad you were able to get it! enjoy!


----------



## saira1214

tastangan said:


> I think the iPhone case is cute but the pattern material is actually cloth. So I think it would get dirty easily.


 
I noticed that it was availabl online yesterday.  Maybe its sold out again?


----------



## Miss Kris

mjsmurf77 said:


> What's it called on the tracker? I'm really tired today and nothing on the tracker looks right to me. I'm talking about the one target's calling the long knit cardigan in the blue zigzag print.
> 
> My apologies if it's staring me in the face.



Sorry it's not there!  Just the hooded version!  I will look for the dcpi tonight and post!


----------



## Miss Kris

Supposedly the pink sleeved dress is the same fabric and feel as the black panel dress.  I NEED that dress!  Why are they so hard to come by?!  Ugh!


----------



## mjsmurf77

Miss Kris said:


> Sorry it's not there! Just the hooded version! I will look for the dcpi tonight and post!


 

Thanks much!


----------



## bagsforme

smalls said:


> it looks like the stripe iphone case is available online
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Col...for-iPhone-4-Multicolored-ASD366/-/A-13554446



I returned mine today at the store.  Its cute but didn't protect my phone like my current case.  Plus Iphone is suppose to be coming out with a new phone next month.


----------



## jennylovexo

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Thanks for checking guys, I don't know why it didn't come to my mind to use my iphone to get on her blog!! :shame:
> And I the are not available!!!
> 
> Don't know if I should buy it off of Craigs and pay extra $10 or not!!


 

IMO an extra $10 isn't bad at all and it's worth it for your sanity and your time you would spend stalking target! 

I didn't find any of the dresses itchy at all.  I thought everything was super soft and comfy.  I'm very sensitve to things like that too.  What are you ladies finding itchy?   The inner linings?  I have almost all of the dresses with the exception of the online only pink zig one and the black sleeveless.  So far I've worn the maxi and the black and white tank dress and I absolutely love both!


----------



## Miss Kris

jennylovexo said:


> IMO an extra $10 isn't bad at all and it's worth it for your sanity and your time you would spend stalking target!
> 
> I didn't find any of the dresses itchy at all.  I thought everything was super soft and comfy.  I'm very sensitve to things like that too.  What are you ladies finding itchy?   The inner linings?  I have almost all of the dresses with the exception of the online only pink zig one and the black sleeveless.  So far I've worn the maxi and the black and white tank dress and I absolutely love both!



The colore dress was pretty bad on me and the blue short sleeved is not too bad but not as nice as the black panel dress.  I'm super picky with fabric though


----------



## jennylovexo

Miss Kris said:


> The colore dress was pretty bad on me and the blue short sleeved is not too bad but not as nice as the black panel dress. I'm super picky with fabric though


 
I can't believe that I overlooked the black panel dress.  I saw some other people with it on launch day but I didn't even see it on the racks and I was one of the first customers in the store.  I must have just missed it.  Black is my favorite color!!  lol!!!   That black panel doesn't have a lining in it?  Is it the same fabric as the space dye polo dress?


----------



## sammix3

Which one did you get and what material is it?



lilmountaingirl said:


> Reading the posts about the blue zigzag dress makes me think I might have to return mine. I can't deal with anything itchy. I tried it on over a tank and leggings.  Ugh now I gotta go home and see if it will work for me. I'm gonna be bummed if it has to go back.  I already think my PJ pants have to go back because they don't fit right. Waah.  I really wanted a dress that works And a sweater. Can't find a sweater any where.  I think I saw the Polo dress but I thought it was a man's shirt so ignored it. Really bummed now.  Would have loved to have it.  Sad.  This stinks.
> 
> But on a happy note I bought the LE scarf from Anthropologie.   Did anyone else get one?


----------



## Swanky

Just to keep things neat - there's a thread in Wardrobe Accessories about Anthropologie's Missoni scarves


----------



## tastangan

mjsmurf77 said:


> does anyone have a dpci for the long blue cardigan in a xs or s (it's the one that matches the maxi dress?) tia!



xs: 251-03-0617


----------



## mezmari

Miss Kris said:


> Supposedly the pink sleeved dress is the same fabric and feel as the black panel dress.  I NEED that dress!  Why are they so hard to come by?!  Ugh!



which dress is that? send me a pic. (i go to many targets, maybe i will come across


----------



## Miss Kris

jennylovexo said:


> I can't believe that I overlooked the black panel dress.  I saw some other people with it on launch day but I didn't even see it on the racks and I was one of the first customers in the store.  I must have just missed it.  Black is my favorite color!!  lol!!!   That black panel doesn't have a lining in it?  Is it the same fabric as the space dye polo dress?



It's a little thicker and softer!


----------



## katlun

Went to target today just because you all are finding great things

Stood online at the starbucks to get my pumpkin latte and the power goes off.  I took it as a sign I do not need to stalk target for missoni and I got out of there.


----------



## Miss Kris

mezmari said:


> which dress is that? send me a pic. (i go to many targets, maybe i will come across



This one!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170703175177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Miss Kris

tastangan said:


> xs: 251-03-0617



Thanks!  I will post this to the tracker tonight!


----------



## jennylovexo

Miss Kris said:


> It's a little thicker and softer!


 
Sounds dreamy!


----------



## jennylovexo

katlun said:


> Went to target today just because you all are finding great things
> 
> Stood online at the starbucks to get my pumpkin latte and the power goes off. I took it as a sign I do not need to stalk target for missoni and I got out of there.


----------



## mezmari

Miss Kris said:


> This one!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170703175177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922



last night at rockville i saw a girls cardigan like that in xl! no dress , of course


----------



## Max1880

FYI - I was at the Jersey City Target this morning and saw the following:

Blue zigzag dress in M
Two black sweaters with a big pink flower on it
Zigzag chemise
Blue jacket in XL
Flats in size 8 and 11
Girls flats size 13
LOTS of the black pump
Two cereal bowls


----------



## saira1214

Is anyone still waiting for their shipments??? I don't understand how I ordered on at 6:30 a.m. on launch day and still don't have my items.


----------



## jennylovexo

Max1880 said:


> FYI - I was at the Jersey City Target this morning and saw the following:
> 
> Blue zigzag dress in M
> Two black sweaters with a big pink flower on it
> Zigzag chemise
> Blue jacket in XL
> Flats in size 8 and 11
> Girls flats size 13
> LOTS of the black pump
> Two cereal bowls


 
Oooh do you have any idea what size the chemise was?  Did they have multiples?  tIA


----------



## jc0812

Geez, none of the Targets I've been going to have anything...no returns, no new stock...what's up with my Targets??


----------



## pinklepurr

tastangan said:


> I think the iPhone case is cute but the pattern material is actually cloth. So I think it would get dirty easily.


I've been using mine since I got it (a couple of weeks)and it's still in great shape. It's on tables, in my pocket, on my desk, etc. with no signs of wear. I love it!


----------



## jennylovexo

jc0812 said:


> Geez, none of the Targets I've been going to have anything...no returns, no new stock...what's up with my Targets??


 
Where are you located??  I've been noticing the same thing at my targets.


----------



## Miss Kris

I think the pink dress will be on clearance racks since it was online only


----------



## Max1880

jennylovexo said:


> Oooh do you have any idea what size the chemise was?  Did they have multiples?  tIA






I saw one L, hope that helps!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

sammix3 said:


> Which one did you get and what material is it?



I got the chenille zigzag one. It is acrylic. The chenille is soft and fuzzy.  It is the one on the left in the photo. I liked the black and white one a lot too, it is a tad smaller and acrylic and polyamide.  The third one is a wool muffler type scarf, long and skinny, and my store didn't have the 4th one.  They are very pretty.  They are the full line scarves but were released in limited edition colors.  I know you can get the chenille zigzag (in other colors) other places but don't know about the other three.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just to keep things neat - there's a thread in Wardrobe Accessories about Anthropologie's Missoni scarves



Sorry.  Posted here before I saw your post.


----------



## jc0812

jennylovexo said:


> Where are you located?? I've been noticing the same thing at my targets.


 
The Bay Area (CA) in the east bay.


----------



## Beriloffun

Just scored at my local target! And its all thanks to Miss Kris's inventory tracker! I saw that they had the black infinity scarf at the store, called, put it on hold, and the girl told me that they just got a new shipment of goodies! Was able to score:

-black infinity scarf
-2 media storage boxes
-3 of the flower plates/2 zigzag plates
-3 cereal bowls
-2 tumblers

So happy! And I think I'm all missoni-ed out for now!


----------



## boslvuton

I honestly think the black infinity scarf might be my favorite piece I scored from this collection.... Congrats on finding one Beriloffun!


----------



## jennylovexo

jc0812 said:


> The Bay Area (CA) in the east bay.


 
Thank you.  Wahhhh, I used to live in Danville.  I love the bay!!!  Miss it so much.  I'm in south florida now.    Sooo not the same down here.  pretty much hate it.


----------



## jennylovexo

boslvuton said:


> I honestly think the black infinity scarf might be my favorite piece I scored from this collection.... Congrats on finding one Beriloffun!


 
ITA!!!  It doesn't look like missoni but it's soooo soft and comfy!!!  Love it tooo!


----------



## jc0812

jennylovexo said:


> Thank you. Wahhhh, I used to live in Danville. I love the bay!!! Miss it so much. I'm in south florida now.  Sooo not the same down here. pretty much hate it.


 
Oh no!    I bet that would be a tough transition.  I used to live in SF and now near Danville.  I totally understand how you feel...I don't think I could ever live anywhere other than the Bay Area.


----------



## jennylovexo

Beriloffun said:


> Just scored at my local target! And its all thanks to Miss Kris's inventory tracker! I saw that they had the black infinity scarf at the store, called, put it on hold, and the girl told me that they just got a new shipment of goodies! Was able to score:
> 
> -black infinity scarf
> -2 media storage boxes
> -3 of the flower plates/2 zigzag plates
> -3 cereal bowls
> -2 tumblers
> 
> So happy! And I think I'm all missoni-ed out for now!


 
Congrats on your haul.  but what do you mean you were able to call and put it on hold?  they do that????


----------



## jennylovexo

jc0812 said:


> Oh no!  I bet that would be a tough transition. I used to live in SF and now near Danville. I totally understand how you feel...I don't think I could ever live anywhere other than the Bay Area.


 
Gosh, I didn't realize how much I loved the area until we left.  It's been sooo hard for me.  We would go to SF every weekend.  There is no place on earth like NorCal.  I think i've been depressed ever since we left.   Danville was heaven on earth.  South Florida is hell on earth.  

Do you go to the big target in san ramon on canyon drive I think it is?  At least I feel better knowing your targets and mine are all out of everything!


----------



## Miss Kris

Beriloffun said:


> Just scored at my local target! And its all thanks to Miss Kris's inventory tracker! I saw that they had the black infinity scarf at the store, called, put it on hold, and the girl told me that they just got a new shipment of goodies! Was able to score:
> 
> -black infinity scarf
> -2 media storage boxes
> -3 of the flower plates/2 zigzag plates
> -3 cereal bowls
> -2 tumblers
> 
> So happy! And I think I'm all missoni-ed out for now!



Yay!  Congrats!!


----------



## Miss Kris

I caved and bought the pink dress on eBay.  $140. Oh well.  I had to have it!!


----------



## jc0812

jennylovexo said:


> Gosh, I didn't realize how much I loved the area until we left. It's been sooo hard for me. We would go to SF every weekend. There is no place on earth like NorCal. I think i've been depressed ever since we left. Danville was heaven on earth. South Florida is hell on earth.
> 
> Do you go to the big target in san ramon on canyon drive I think it is? At least I feel better knowing your targets and mine are all out of everything!


 
Aww, hang in there!  Maybe someday you'll be back here.  

I do go to the Target in San Ramon.  There's also one in Dublin that I go to.


----------



## Miss Kris

All I need now are the prep bowls, throws, maybe an infinity scarf, and that's it.  Of course, those are ridic hard to find things.  I'm going to use my eBay bucks towards a throw I think. I really need the colore and famiglia, but I will settle on just colore if I can't find one at retail


----------



## aira108

Miss Kris said:


> I caved and bought the pink dress on eBay. $140. Oh well. I had to have it!!


 
Yeah, I also caved bought the long blue cardigan from ebay, spent $25 over retail.  I think it's worth it, as it's a gorgeous sweater and I've been wanting it since I saw all the modeling pics.  I just got tired of constantly driving around to the four Targets in my area.


----------



## lulu212121

Is anyone else having a hard time logging into the website? I keep getting a "Bad Request" error message when I try to log in or even check on inventories thru Miss Kris' links. Frustrating. This has been going on for 3 days now.


----------



## boslvuton

Its a great sweater!  I tried it on and and loved the fit and feel, but the navy color scheme wasnt for me.  ENJOY!



aira108 said:


> Yeah, I also caved bought the long blue cardigan from ebay, spent $25 over retail.  I think it's worth it, as it's a gorgeous sweater and I've been wanting it since I saw all the modeling pics.  I just got tired of constantly driving around to the four Targets in my area.


----------



## tastangan

pinklepurr said:


> I've been using mine since I got it (a couple of weeks)and it's still in great shape. It's on tables, in my pocket, on my desk, etc. with no signs of wear. I love it!



That's good to hear. 



lulu212121 said:


> Is anyone else having a hard time logging into the website? I keep getting a "Bad Request" error message when I try to log in or even check on inventories thru Miss Kris' links. Frustrating. This has been going on for 3 days now.



I got a lot of that yesterday. When I tried it on DH's computer and it didn't have a problem. Mine seems to work now after I restarted my browser.


----------



## sammix3

Yay for bay area folks! 

Jenny - You need to come back!

Jc - where in SF did you live before?



jennylovexo said:


> Gosh, I didn't realize how much I loved the area until we left.  It's been sooo hard for me.  We would go to SF every weekend.  There is no place on earth like NorCal.  I think i've been depressed ever since we left.   Danville was heaven on earth.  South Florida is hell on earth.
> 
> Do you go to the big target in san ramon on canyon drive I think it is?  At least I feel better knowing your targets and mine are all out of everything!





jc0812 said:


> Aww, hang in there!  Maybe someday you'll be back here.
> 
> I do go to the Target in San Ramon.  There's also one in Dublin that I go to.


----------



## Miss Kris

lulu212121 said:


> Is anyone else having a hard time logging into the website? I keep getting a "Bad Request" error message when I try to log in or even check on inventories thru Miss Kris' links. Frustrating. This has been going on for 3 days now.



Nope...what browser are you using?


----------



## sammix3

lilmountaingirl said:


> I got the chenille zigzag one. It is acrylic. The chenille is soft and fuzzy.  It is the one on the left in the photo. I liked the black and white one a lot too, it is a tad smaller and acrylic and polyamide.  The third one is a wool muffler type scarf, long and skinny, and my store didn't have the 4th one.  They are very pretty.  They are the full line scarves but were released in limited edition colors.  I know you can get the chenille zigzag (in other colors) other places but don't know about the other three.



Let's take our conversation to the accessories thread! Meet you there!


----------



## bagsforme

Wow I really need to take inventory of all I bought.  I've been watching a set of barrettes on ebay.  When I went to get a ponytail holder in my drawer, I realized I already have them.


----------



## lulu212121

Miss Kris said:


> Nope...what browser are you using?


 
IE. I'll try and restart my browser and see if that'll help. 

BTW, Thank you Miss Kris for the list you put together!


----------



## Miss Kris

lulu212121 said:


> IE. I'll try and restart my browser and see if that'll help.
> 
> BTW, Thank you Miss Kris for the list you put together!



you're welcome!


----------



## La Comtesse

lulu212121 said:


> IE. I'll try and restart my browser and see if that'll help.
> 
> BTW, Thank you Miss Kris for the list you put together!


 
Did you try clearing cookies?


----------



## jc0812

sammix3 said:


> Yay for bay area folks!
> 
> Jenny - You need to come back!
> 
> Jc - where in SF did you live before?


 
I've lived all over SF...Richmond, Marina, Pac Heights, West Portal.  Are you from there too?

So I couldn't resist and stopped by the San Ramon Target.  I got four of the colore cereal bowls.  I'm pretty happy...I have four of the Liberty of London cereal bowls as well.  They are pretty handy.  Not much else was there except there were tons of floral media crates and neck pillows.  Oh and lots of the pumps and a few pairs of flats (not in my size ).


----------



## Beriloffun

jennylovexo said:


> Congrats on your haul.  but what do you mean you were able to call and put it on hold?  they do that????



I called to ask if they had that specific DPCI number and the girl found the scarf on the floor, so I asked if she could put it on hold for me while I drove over there! The quality of the scarf is so nice!


----------



## digby723

I FINALLY found a scarf tonight! I had to stop by the Springfield Target to get a card, and then go to Macy's to buy a gift for someone, so of course I hit Target first, looking for Missoni. All they had were 2 sweaters, a green and a purple in either an XS or a S, sorry I can't remember, and a blue scarf! Not the silk ones I've been dying to find, but it's still really pretty and I snatched it up. So happy!  I found the navy zig zag, anyone know if it was a mens scarf? I don't remember seeing them for the women on the website at all. (pic here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Missoni...arves_Wraps&hash=item35b58b8bf5#ht_500wt_1287, NOT my auction).


----------



## sammix3

jc0812 said:


> I've lived all over SF...Richmond, Marina, Pac Heights, West Portal.  Are you from there too?
> 
> So I couldn't resist and stopped by the San Ramon Target.  I got four of the colore cereal bowls.  I'm pretty happy...I have four of the Liberty of London cereal bowls as well.  They are pretty handy.  Not much else was there except there were tons of floral media crates and neck pillows.  Oh and lots of the pumps and a few pairs of flats (not in my size ).



My BF has an apartment in the Lower Nob Hill area and we stay there whenever we're in SF. It's funny because we both don't live there.. I'm in the east bay and he's in the south bay. I do love the city life but hate the parking situation.


----------



## bagsforme

digby723 said:


> I FINALLY found a scarf tonight! I had to stop by the Springfield Target to get a card, and then go to Macy's to buy a gift for someone, so of course I hit Target first, looking for Missoni. All they had were 2 sweaters, a green and a purple in either an XS or a S, sorry I can't remember, and a blue scarf! Not the silk ones I've been dying to find, but it's still really pretty and I snatched it up. So happy!  I found the navy zig zag, anyone know if it was a mens scarf? I don't remember seeing them for the women on the website at all. (pic here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Missoni...arves_Wraps&hash=item35b58b8bf5#ht_500wt_1287, NOT my auction).



Yes, thats a mens scarf.  Lucky you, I've been looking for one and ended up getting off ebay for about $15 over retail.  

I've been trying to find the brown infinity scarf now.


----------



## CCfor C

jennylovexo said:


> Gosh, I didn't realize how much I loved the area until we left.  It's been sooo hard for me.  We would go to SF every weekend.  There is no place on earth like NorCal.  I think i've been depressed ever since we left.   Danville was heaven on earth.  South Florida is hell on earth.
> 
> Do you go to the big target in san ramon on canyon drive I think it is?  At least I feel better knowing your targets and mine are all out of everything!




Oh, my...this talk is bringing back fond memories..I used to live very close to Danville and worked even closer. I love the entire area. Too bad it's so crowded and expensive there now, but the weather is...ahhhhh!

Now to stay on topic...found a giant tote today at another Target. I'm not sure if it's too big for me. I would use it as a tote for airplane, beach, overnight, etc. But it is really adorable and well-made, imo...I'll post a pic below...


----------



## lulu212121

La Comtesse said:


> Did you try clearing cookies?


 
I cleared my cookies & I still cannot access my account. I get the prompt to sign in, then I get the "Bad Request" error. I also tried going thru my email links. Ugggggggggggggggh! I just want to see if my order is still there. I have stuff that is in delay mode.


----------



## ESQ.

aventura target was restocked with lots of shoes & the big travel bags. 
There was also a bicycle.


----------



## saira1214

I went to Target today on the off chance that I would find something (because I went to the one that is fairly busy) and I hit the mother load! There was a huge rack and a couple cart fulls of Missoni.  I found the gold/brown infinity scarf that I have been looking for, the Emma Roberts cardigan and the black panel dress (I ordered these two online on launch date and they are showing delayed until Oct 21).  They also had a black and white sweater coat, the blue and black long sweater, the brown zig zag long sweater, a bunch of silk scarfs, rompers, hats, socks, tights and more that I can't think of.  I thought about grabbing a bunch of stuff but I decided against it because I know what it was like to not find anything because of people's greed.  There was this girl lurking around and as soon as I put down my pile, she scooped it back up! There were all size S and she was no size S! (sorry if that's mean), but she obviously was trying to make a profit on these! 

I tried to find a throw and no dice.  There was not much home stuff left.  I only saw some frames and salad plates.  The only things left on my wishlist are the black cardi with white trim and the brown throw.  Off to cancel my online order!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I went to Target again today chasing the blue maxi dress. I really want it. Of course right when hubby was dropping me off I saw a girl walk out of the store with it. Ugh. So we went to dinner and I saw it at another store (limited) through the handy tracker. Hubby drove me out there (way way out there) and of course directions were wrong and I was getting so anxious from being lost. Well they didn't have it. I went to rummage through the clearance racks and I found the black and white Chanel type sweater, the zigzag cardi in purple, pink and green and the blue zigzag dress which I already had but I found it in a small (my size) when I had bought the large (all they had).  Both sweaters were a small also!  Yay! Have to say I was quite quite excited!  None was on clearance but I was OK with that. 

They had a black and white zigzag sweater coat but it was too big and it swallowed me.  Tons of frames and comforters and plates but no throws.


----------



## azureartist

Miss Kris said:


> I caved and bought the pink dress on eBay.  $140. Oh well.  I had to have it!!



Oh don't feel bad! I bought the Blue Maxi Cardigan for about $40 more than retail. Oh well too! At least you have it!!! That's what I keep telling myself!


----------



## ashleyjena

saira1214 said:


> I went to Target today on the off chance that I would find something (because I went to the one that is fairly busy) and I hit the mother load! There was a huge rack and a couple cart fulls of Missoni.  I found the gold/brown infinity scarf that I have been looking for, the Emma Roberts cardigan and the black panel dress (I ordered these two online on launch date and they are showing delayed until Oct 21).  They also had a black and white sweater coat, the blue and black long sweater, the brown zig zag long sweater, a bunch of silk scarfs, rompers, hats, socks, tights and more that I can't think of.  I thought about grabbing a bunch of stuff but I decided against it because I know what it was like to not find anything because of people's greed.  There was this girl lurking around and as soon as I put down my pile, she scooped it back up! There were all size S and she was no size S! (sorry if that's mean), but she obviously was trying to make a profit on these!
> 
> I tried to find a throw and no dice.  There was not much home stuff left.  I only saw some frames and salad plates.  The only things left on my wishlist are the black cardi with white trim and the brown throw.  Off to cancel my online order!



Wow that's awesome!! The sweater coat is really sought after, I keep hoping I'll see one!


----------



## ozmodiar

I just saw on the news that Michelle ***** was shopping at Target incognito. I wonder if she was looking for any Missoni?


----------



## calicaliente

I stopped in at my local Target before work in hopes of snagging some returns. I found the espresso set! I also picked up the mini black & white chevron barrettes, a milk crate, and a tumbler.


----------



## wetbandit42

I went to Target today while my doggie was getting groomed & scored the Camilla Belle dress for $27! Unfortunately, I have to lose a lot of weight before it will fit, but it will be waiting for me once I slim down.

I can't believe Margherita tweeted you, MissKris! So cool! Thanks for inventing the Missoni tracker as well! 

I am loving reading everyone's Target stories. They make me feel a little more normal! I am still looking for the loop pillow in passione, but I don't think I'm going to find one, and they're going for ridiculous prices on feebay. I am also keeping my eyes peeled for a returned ottoman at one of my stores. A girl can dream, right?


----------



## *want it all*

saira1214 said:


> I went to Target today on the off chance that I would find something (because I went to the one that is fairly busy) and I hit the mother load! There was a huge rack and a couple cart fulls of Missoni.  I found the gold/brown infinity scarf that I have been looking for, the Emma Roberts cardigan and the black panel dress (I ordered these two online on launch date and they are showing delayed until Oct 21).  They also had a black and white sweater coat, the blue and black long sweater, the brown zig zag long sweater, a bunch of silk scarfs, rompers, hats, socks, tights and more that I can't think of.  I thought about grabbing a bunch of stuff but I decided against it because I know what it was like to not find anything because of people's greed.  There was this girl lurking around and as soon as I put down my pile, she scooped it back up! There were all size S and she was no size S! (sorry if that's mean), but she obviously was trying to make a profit on these!
> 
> I tried to find a throw and no dice.  There was not much home stuff left.  I only saw some frames and salad plates.  The only things left on my wishlist are the black cardi with white trim and the brown throw.  Off to cancel my online order!





lilmountaingirl said:


> I went to Target again today chasing the blue maxi dress. I really want it. Of course right when hubby was dropping me off I saw a girl walk out of the store with it. Ugh. So we went to dinner and I saw it at another store (limited) through the handy tracker. Hubby drove me out there (way way out there) and of course directions were wrong and I was getting so anxious from being lost. Well they didn't have it. I went to rummage through the clearance racks and I found the black and white Chanel type sweater, the zigzag cardi in purple, pink and green and the blue zigzag dress which I already had but I found it in a small (my size) when I had bought the large (all they had).  Both sweaters were a small also!  Yay! Have to say I was quite quite excited!  None was on clearance but I was OK with that.
> 
> They had a black and white zigzag sweater coat but it was too big and it swallowed me.  Tons of frames and comforters and plates but no throws.


WHOA, you two did A.W.E.S.O.M.E. with your hauls!  I'm thrilled for you!    Big congrats!!!!!!

No go post outfits in the mod thread.    

*saira1214*, we know you weren't being mean.    That's very kind of you to leave stuff for others to purchase...it's too bad that other customer snatched the items right up.  :dots:



wetbandit42 said:


> I went to Target today while my doggie was getting groomed & scored the Camilla Belle dress for $27! Unfortunately, I have to lose a lot of weight before it will fit, but it will be waiting for me once I slim down.


INSAAAAAAAAAAAANE!  Flipping great, girl!!!!!!!!!!  I'll be lucky to pay anything close to retail on evilbay...


----------



## ashleyjena

wetbandit42 said:


> I went to Target today while my doggie was getting groomed & scored the Camilla Belle dress for $27! Unfortunately, I have to lose a lot of weight before it will fit, but it will be waiting for me once I slim down.
> 
> I can't believe Margherita tweeted you, MissKris! So cool! Thanks for inventing the Missoni tracker as well!
> 
> I am loving reading everyone's Target stories. They make me feel a little more normal! I am still looking for the loop pillow in passione, but I don't think I'm going to find one, and they're going for ridiculous prices on feebay. I am also keeping my eyes peeled for a returned ottoman at one of my stores. A girl can dream, right?



Wow congrats!!!!! You're giving me hope for finding that dress, did they have it on the clearance rack?
I thought I was finally done going to Target but looks like I'll go at least twice this weekend


----------



## paradise392

i wish my target's would restock!! i went to the closest one to my house today twice.  the first time was to return a missoni skirt that i got for my sister and the other time i went with my friend.  I didnt find anything either times.  I try to find excuses to go to target. lol.  I hope they restock soon because I really want the cardigan!


----------



## melvel

The status of my Emma Roberts cardigan is still up in the air.  I'm slowly losing hope that it will ever ship.

The good news is that I've managed to score one of the items on my must-have list from the Facebook Fair Trade Group, the long brown open cardigan.  Now these are the only ones I'm looking for:

1 - Black/White sweater coat in L/XL (I heard it runs big though)
2 - Throw in any color (wishful thinking)


----------



## Suzzeee

I went to the Antioch (Bay Area) target a little while ago to return the stuff that didn't work out for me (mainly kids gloves/beanies and a bunch of makeup bags that I ended up with duplicates of when I actually got my online orders) -- they had that cute vertical stripe dress in M, still have tons of the baby dolls/lingerie, tights, sox, saw a lone floral hand towel - it looked like they got restocked on ballet flats - had quite a few sizes in them - saw 10's and 11's and a bunch more - also rainboots and tons of the kids flats.  I totally scored two packs of the folders which I'd been searching for -- they were back on the shelf with the regular folders!!  Saw two purple floral comforter sets and two of the duvet sets - nothing else in housewares at all!


----------



## azureartist

Found this magenta/purple V-neck sweater today marked down to $11 (it was an online clearance)! It is sooooooo soft...the color is saturated and rich. Looks much better than the online picture. Keep your eyes peeled for this one! I believe *Kiwishopper* had some amazing modeling shots of this sweater.

I called in one Target and asked them to look up a particular DSCI number and she said "No  they don't have it in stock". Undeterred I went there tonight and lo and behold... there it was... a Martini Shaker!! 

So don't pay any mind to the Target CS (or trust them for that matter). Just go and check it out for yourselves!

*I want to again thank Miss Kris for her amazing list! I heart you! It's helped me so so much!*


----------



## azureartist

I wanted to say that I'm loving all your stories of how you hunted and found your items. I share in your discoveries! 
But *Calicaliente*... I think you take the prize for finding the elusive Espresso Set! I was so close to getting one via Miss Kris's list - but it was "Limited Availability" and I think someone got to it before me...


----------



## melvel

Thank you too, Miss Kris, for that inventory tracker.  It's so addicting to use!  I haven't actually found some of the things on my wishlist yet, but looking for items has become so much fun thanks to that list.


----------



## sammix3

Congrats! Did you see it on the item tracker? I'm wondering if those online exclusive items show up..



wetbandit42 said:


> I went to Target today while my doggie was getting groomed & scored the Camilla Belle dress for $27! Unfortunately, I have to lose a lot of weight before it will fit, but it will be waiting for me once I slim down.
> 
> I can't believe Margherita tweeted you, MissKris! So cool! Thanks for inventing the Missoni tracker as well!
> 
> I am loving reading everyone's Target stories. They make me feel a little more normal! I am still looking for the loop pillow in passione, but I don't think I'm going to find one, and they're going for ridiculous prices on feebay. I am also keeping my eyes peeled for a returned ottoman at one of my stores. A girl can dream, right?


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> Oh don't feel bad! I bought the Blue Maxi Cardigan for about $40 more than retail. Oh well too! At least you have it!!! That's what I keep telling myself!



I have that cardy too and lovee it!  It just came in the mail yesterday!  I think I paid $20 over retail or something.. But it's so comfy!


----------



## Miss Kris

melvel said:


> Thank you too, Miss Kris, for that inventory tracker.  It's so addicting to use!  I haven't actually found some of the things on my wishlist yet, but looking for items has become so much fun thanks to that list.



You're welcome!  I use it all the time too actually.  It's an addiction!


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> Found this magenta/purple V-neck sweater today marked down to $11 (it was an online clearance)! It is sooooooo soft...the color is saturated and rich. Looks much better than the online picture. Keep your eyes peeled for this one! I believe *Kiwishopper* had some amazing modeling shots of this sweater.
> 
> I called in one Target and asked them to look up a particular DSCI number and she said "No  they don't have it in stock". Undeterred I went there tonight and lo and behold... there it was... a Martini Shaker!!
> 
> So don't pay any mind to the Target CS (or trust them for that matter). Just go and check it out for yourselves!
> 
> *I want to again thank Miss Kris for her amazing list! I heart you! It's helped me so so much!*




Yay!  Congrats!  And I heart you too!  I wrote on the Facebook discussion "I love my tPF girls!". Lol.. Nothing like calling us all out amongst the khaos over there!


----------



## Miss Kris

wetbandit42 said:


> I went to Target today while my doggie was getting groomed & scored the Camilla Belle dress for $27! Unfortunately, I have to lose a lot of weight before it will fit, but it will be waiting for me once I slim down.
> 
> I can't believe Margherita tweeted you, MissKris! So cool! Thanks for inventing the Missoni tracker as well!
> 
> I am loving reading everyone's Target stories. They make me feel a little more normal! I am still looking for the loop pillow in passione, but I don't think I'm going to find one, and they're going for ridiculous prices on feebay. I am also keeping my eyes peeled for a returned ottoman at one of my stores. A girl can dream, right?




Omg I am so jealous of you considering I paid $140 for that dress!  But congrats for sure!  And, you're welcome...now if only Margherita would take me under her wing and make me her intern or something!  Lol


----------



## Miss Kris

calicaliente said:


> I stopped in at my local Target before work in hopes of snagging some returns. I found the espresso set! I also picked up the mini black & white chevron barrettes, a milk crate, and a tumbler.



Congrats!  It seems like alot of espresso sets keep popping up...so keep your eyes open everyone!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

*want it all* said:


> WHOA, you two did A.W.E.S.O.M.E. with your hauls!  I'm thrilled for you!    Big congrats!!!!!!
> 
> ..



Thank you!  I was so excited!  I owe it all to MissKris's dandy tracker!  Thanks MissKris!  I never would have ventured to that Target if the dress (which I didn't find) hadn't shown up there.  I was getting really discouraged too when I realized it was a very very popular Target.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Miss Kris said:


> Congrats!  It seems like alot of espresso sets keep popping up...so keep your eyes open everyone!



I feel like my Target has gotten new stock of certain housewares that aren't returns... hmmm..

Do you know how long it takes for the inventory in your handy tracker to update?  If something showing as limited sells, how long does it take to changethe status on the tracker? I'm assuming it's whenever Target updates their system, but do you know when that is?  Thanks!


----------



## Enigma78

Does anyone know how this run please - particularly the large size?
Thanks


----------



## Redd

It's pretty true to size, but a little shapeless. I love the dress, and I love it with a long brown cardi and knee boots, but I may have it taken it a bit at the waist.


----------



## AshJs3

Looks like I am going to get my passione long scarf! Found someone on the fair trade page that was willing to sell. I really wish I could find the men's black and white sweater for my husband. He would look so cute!


----------



## Miss Kris

lilmountaingirl said:


> I feel like my Target has gotten new stock of certain housewares that aren't returns... hmmm..
> 
> Do you know how long it takes for the inventory in your handy tracker to update?  If something showing as limited sells, how long does it take to changethe status on the tracker? I'm assuming it's whenever Target updates their system, but do you know when that is?  Thanks!



Depends on the store!  One of my stores seems immediate (I have made a "limited availability" purchase and got home and it was then marked out of stock) but some stores update at night or in the morning only.


----------



## Miss Kris

Enigma78 said:


> Does anyone know how this run please - particularly the large size?
> Thanks



Mine didn't work in the boob area.  The slip made it unstretchy so it pulled across my back.


----------



## Miss Kris

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thank you!  I was so excited!  I owe it all to MissKris's dandy tracker!  Thanks MissKris!  I never would have ventured to that Target if the dress (which I didn't find) hadn't shown up there.  I was getting really discouraged too when I realized it was a very very popular Target.



You're welcome!


----------



## sammix3

I tried on my black white zigzag dress last night and I was really feeling it... will probably return it.


----------



## Enigma78

Enigma78 said:


> Does anyone know how this run please - particularly the large size?
> Thanks


 
Its actually for my niece who is 13yrs old, just wondered if i should get the large or xl and the fit- I got an offer on facebook fair trade


----------



## Enigma78

Miss Kris said:


> Mine didn't work in the boob area. The slip made it unstretchy so it pulled across my back.


 
Thanks


----------



## Enigma78

Redd said:


> It's pretty true to size, but a little shapeless. I love the dress, and I love it with a long brown cardi and knee boots, but I may have it taken it a bit at the waist.


 
Thanks, might have to get a belt for her. i hope she likes it though


----------



## mezmari

Enigma78 said:


> Does anyone know how this run please - particularly the large size?
> Thanks



I'm size 8-10 and the medium fit well. Thought Large could of worked as well. but i returned both  hope that helps!


----------



## Enigma78

mezmari said:


> I'm size 8-10 and the medium fit well. Thought Large could of worked as well. but i returned both  hope that helps!


 
Thanks, was the dress women's or girls? Think am getting abit confused now as i though it was girls


----------



## authenticplease

I like to think Mrs O has been bit  by the Missoni bug too

http://www.ajc.com/news/nation-world/michelle-*****-shops-at-1191609.html?cxntlid=thbz_hm


----------



## Enigma78

Was this dress women's or girls please?


----------



## azureartist

Enigma78 said:


> Was this dress women's or girls please?



In person I've only seen it in girls sizes.


----------



## Enigma78

azureartist said:


> In person I've only seen it in girls sizes.


 
Thanks, thats what i though as well, do you know if the girls dress did run big?


----------



## bagsforme

Enigma78 said:


> Was this dress women's or girls please?



They made it in both.  Its stretchy.  true to size.


----------



## kimmo416

Enigma78 said:


> Was this dress women's or girls please?



Definitely both  I have the women's version.


----------



## Miss Kris

I had the women's version and didn't like it so I got the kids XL.  The fabric is much better, more stretchy, and doesn't have that annoying slip in it!


----------



## Enigma78

Ladies :urock:


----------



## azureartist

Miss Kris said:


> I had the women's version and didn't like it so I got the kids XL.  The fabric is much better, more stretchy, and doesn't have that annoying slip in it!



Good to know! Miss Kris! I stand corrected.


----------



## La Comtesse

lulu212121 said:


> I cleared my cookies & I still cannot access my account. I get the prompt to sign in, then I get the "Bad Request" error. I also tried going thru my email links. Ugggggggggggggggh! I just want to see if my order is still there. I have stuff that is in delay mode.


 
I had the same problem.  I cleared my cookies and temporary files and that finally worked.  But I'm not sure if it was just coincidence.  Can you access your account on a different computer? 

I haven't had the problem since last week but I do get frequent "you are not authorized to view" messages when trying to access individual orders.  Their computers seem to be out of wack still.  My orders haven't changed at all in weeks--nothing shipping, nothing cancelled yet.


----------



## saira1214

wetbandit42 said:


> I went to Target today while my doggie was getting groomed & scored the Camilla Belle dress for $27! Unfortunately, I have to lose a lot of weight before it will fit, but it will be waiting for me once I slim down.
> 
> I can't believe Margherita tweeted you, MissKris! So cool! Thanks for inventing the Missoni tracker as well!
> 
> I am loving reading everyone's Target stories. They make me feel a little more normal! I am still looking for the loop pillow in passione, but I don't think I'm going to find one, and they're going for ridiculous prices on feebay. I am also keeping my eyes peeled for a returned ottoman at one of my stores. A girl can dream, right?


 
Congrats! Unfortunately the items I saw were not marked down. You scored!


----------



## New2Coach

My Target restocked the Familglia Purse kit (the $12.99 cosmetic bag). They also restocked the long gloves and the colore travel tote. I saw them putting these out, but when I say they restocked there was only 2 of each item, but i saw them taking them out of the plastic. In my excitement i forgot to ask if they were going to be restocking anything else.


----------



## Couturable

LOL! I saw this and thought the exact same thing! If we see her rocking zigzags, we know where she got them...



authenticplease said:


> I like to think Mrs O has been bit  by the Missoni bug too
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/news/nation-world/michelle-*****-shops-at-1191609.html?cxntlid=thbz_hm


----------



## wetbandit42

ashleyjena said:


> Wow congrats!!!!! You're giving me hope for finding that dress, did they have it on the clearance rack?
> I thought I was finally done going to Target but looks like I'll go at least twice this weekend



Nope, not on the clearance rack... it was in the Missoni display in the front of the store in the clothing section. In my stores they're putting all Missoni items on one rack in the front of the store.


----------



## wetbandit42

sammix3 said:


> Congrats! Did you see it on the item tracker? I'm wondering if those online exclusive items show up..



I didn't see it on the tracker. I just happened to go to that Target since it was near by dog's groomer. I wanted to stop by there just in case they had gotten any returns, and I guess they did!


----------



## wetbandit42

Miss Kris said:


> Omg I am so jealous of you considering I paid $140 for that dress!  But congrats for sure!  And, you're welcome...now if only Margherita would take me under her wing and make me her intern or something!  Lol



Lol, she totally should! 

I can't believe you paid $140 for the dress - the things we do! lol There is a thread loose on the back of the dress, but I think I could easily have that fixed.


----------



## saira1214

Yaay for Michelle ***** getting on the Missoni for Target bandwagon!  I wonder what she got???


----------



## wetbandit42

saira1214 said:


> Congrats! Unfortunately the items I saw were not marked down. You scored!



Thanks! It sounds like you scored the other day too!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

wetbandit42 said:


> I went to Target today while my doggie was getting groomed & scored the Camilla Belle dress for $27! Unfortunately, I have to lose a lot of weight before it will fit, but it will be waiting for me once I slim down.



Amazing!  I scored the famiglia shower curtain on clearance (which I wanted so bad!) but I really wish I could find some clothes on clearance!  I deserve it!  LOL.  Found a bathing suit for $10 but it wouldn't even fit my Barbies...


----------



## saira1214

wetbandit42 said:


> Thanks! It sounds like you scored the other day too!


 
I did, but I think I may have gotten carried away in the hype of actually being able to see and touch stuff that I probably went overboard!   Anway, I am going to mull it over.  I was dying for the gold infinity scarf and now that I have it, I am not very impressed with it.  Same goes with the black panel dress. I have to play around with styling.


----------



## wetbandit42

saira1214 said:


> Yaay for Michelle ***** getting on the Missoni for Target bandwagon!  I wonder what she got???



Me too! On a side note, I love when famous people wear sunglasses indoors to disguise themselves... I think that draws even more attention to them, because who wears sunglasses indoors?


----------



## wetbandit42

lilmountaingirl said:


> Amazing!  I scored the famiglia shower curtain on clearance (which I wanted so bad!) but I really wish I could find some clothes on clearance!  I deserve it!  LOL.  Found a bathing suit for $10 but it wouldn't even fit my Barbies...



 LOL

The dress is only like the third thing I've seen on clearance... I saw a blue puffer jacket & a green sweater. I wonder if most people are going the ebay route rather than returning?


----------



## wetbandit42

saira1214 said:


> I did, but I think I may have gotten carried away in the hype of actually being able to see and touch stuff that I probably went overboard!   Anway, I am going to mull it over.  I was dying for the gold infinity scarf and now that I have it, I am not very impressed with it.  Same goes with the black panel dress. I have to play around with styling.



Same here... I need to take stock of what I bought and do some returning. I just haven't gotten around to it, partly b/c I'm afraid I'll return something and then regret my decision.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

wetbandit42 said:


> Me too! On a side note, I love when famous people wear sunglasses indoors to disguise themselves... I think that draws even more attention to them, because who wears sunglasses indoors?



LOL I have to start wearing sunglasses and ball caps to Target. They're starting to recognize me! 

This thread is turning me into a crazy!  LOL. Of course I'm one of those people that has posted before that I don't like designer collabs because I feel the designers are selling out (I have no shame!) but I love love this stuff.  She just did it so well!


----------



## qudz104

wetbandit42 said:


> Me too! On a side note, I love when famous people wear sunglasses indoors to disguise themselves... I think that draws even more attention to them, because who wears sunglasses indoors?



i do when i get no sleep LOL. i know i must look ridiculous while shopping but really, its to prevent terrifying the other shoppers from my killer undereye bags


----------



## saira1214

*want it all* said:


> WHOA, you two did A.W.E.S.O.M.E. with your hauls!  I'm thrilled for you!    Big congrats!!!!!!
> 
> No go post outfits in the mod thread.
> 
> *saira1214*, we know you weren't being mean.    That's very kind of you to leave stuff for others to purchase...it's too bad that other customer snatched the items right up.  :dots:
> 
> INSAAAAAAAAAAAANE!  Flipping great, girl!!!!!!!!!!  I'll be lucky to pay anything close to retail on evilbay...


 
You are so sweet, thank you!!


----------



## ashleyjena

My store restocked a couple of infinity scarves and the see through black/brown/yellowish pullover thing. I passed on both because I've bought too much.

Now I'm pretty much only buying if I see a returned pouf, pink dress, or a martini shaker and 2 glasses (and even that I'm back and forth on). I've sold a lot of my items on the fb group because I already have a ton of stuff (I began listing it all out, got freaked out because of the sheer amount of items I was typing, and decided it was better to just stay blissfully ignorant to the amount of $$$$ i've dropped on this collection)
I actually just returned a 2 tier serving tray, a girls XL colore cardigan, and a girls winter hat (that was totally cute but I know I'd never wear it) to South Windsor, CT Target if anyone is in the area!


----------



## saira1214

ashleyjena said:


> Wow that's awesome!! The sweater coat is really sought after, I keep hoping I'll see one!


 
I really hope you can find one.  I had lost hope and bam!  Good luck!


----------



## ashleyjena

lilmountaingirl said:


> LOL I have to start wearing sunglasses and ball caps to Target. They're starting to recognize me!
> 
> This thread is turning me into a crazy!  LOL. Of course I'm one of those people that has posted before that I don't like designer collabs because I feel the designers are selling out (I have no shame!) but I love love this stuff.  She just did it so well!



LOL yes! I agree!! I actually never shop in the collabs, or very rarely, but this was just done so so well. My boyfriend keeps saying that he's worried I'll be this crazy when the next one comes around.... but I didn't go crazy for Calypso St Barth (got nothing), Zac Posen for Target (got nothing).... the only one I bought a couple of items from is when they did the bounceback of Go International collabs and it was a bunch of dresses from various collections. I got 2 from that..... and 2 from Goodwill a few months after for $6 haha


----------



## wetbandit42

qudz104 said:


> i do when i get no sleep LOL. i know i must look ridiculous while shopping but really, its to prevent terrifying the other shoppers from my killer undereye bags



:giggles: I guess I never thought of that! lol


----------



## Bailey08

Finally after visiting my local Target everyday since the launch, I found some Missoni items. Not completely sure if all of them were returns or new stock! 

Yesterday Finds :

Zig Zag Pouf - 50% off
black and white vases - flower and zig zag design
6 candles 
black and white infinity scarf
blue maxi in xs
pink platter
small pasione cosmetic pouch
Bull Dog Clips

I am afraid with my recent success, I will continue to SHOP for more!


----------



## ashleyjena

Bailey08 said:


> Finally after visiting my local Target everyday since the launch, I found some Missoni items. Not completely sure if all of them were returns or new stock!
> 
> Yesterday Finds :
> 
> Zig Zag Pouf - 50% off
> black and white vases - flower and zig zag design
> 6 candles
> black and white infinity scarf
> blue maxi in xs
> pink platter
> small pasione cosmetic pouch
> Bull Dog Clips
> 
> I am afraid with my recent success, I will continue to SHOP for more!



SO JEALOUS of your pouf!!!!!!! I keep going to Target for that sole purpose, the hopes of finding a pouf! A lot of people seem to have found them though, so that gives me hope. 
Which color is yours?


----------



## Bailey08

ashleyjena said:


> SO JEALOUS of your pouf!!!!!!! I keep going to Target for that sole purpose, the hopes of finding a pouf! A lot of people seem to have found them though, so that gives me hope.
> Which color is yours?


I had a mini heart attack when I saw it at the store.  It's the black and white one !  It was located at the end of the aisle in the clearance area surrounded by frames!  I was only searching in the designated Missoni areas at first!  Since everyone is finally receiving their online orders, I am sure you will find one too!!!!!


----------



## misspurse

saira1214 said:


> I went to Target today on the off chance that I would find something (because I went to the one that is fairly busy) and I hit the mother load! There was a huge rack and a couple cart fulls of Missoni.  I found the gold/brown infinity scarf that I have been looking for, the Emma Roberts cardigan and the black panel dress (I ordered these two online on launch date and they are showing delayed until Oct 21).  They also had a black and white sweater coat, the blue and black long sweater, the brown zig zag long sweater, a bunch of silk scarfs, rompers, hats, socks, tights and more that I can't think of....



jellies!!!! (but also very happy for you). i wish my local targets would stock like that. i feel like there are lots of petite women (myself included) who live in my area, and we have all been vying for the same exact stuff in the same size. i've been seeing the womens clothing returns trickling back in, but mostly size L or XL. all the smaller stuff is gone. *deep sigh*

i did not get a chance to visit target yesterday (the horror!!!) and now i'm a bit paranoid that perhaps i missed out on a good shipment! hope not though. i do need to go today (for other things), and needless to say, will be hitting the missoni. talk about addiction. may this thread never end! ha!


----------



## AshJs3

Just got back from my lunch trip. I got really excited when I saw they had restocked the travel bags (2 handles luggage type bags) thinking they had restocked more, but that was it.  I did find 2 black throw pillows that had been returned. 

I did end ul getting some cute ankle boots and creme pumpkins so not a total loss. LOL


----------



## lilmountaingirl

People are posting on the lockout page that NWT stuff is already showing up at Goodwill (duvets, pumps)!  How is this even possible when so many orders haven't even been filled????


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

calicaliente said:


> I stopped in at my local Target before work in hopes of snagging some returns. I found the espresso set! I also picked up the mini black & white chevron barrettes, a milk crate, and a tumbler.


 
you should buy a lottery ticket today!!


----------



## saira1214

Hey ladies! Does anyone know the retail price of the black cardi with white trim? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

lilmountaingirl said:


> People are posting on the lockout page that NWT stuff is already showing up at Goodwill (duvets, pumps)!  How is this even possible when so many orders haven't even been filled????


 
Yes, this is totally infuriating.  Especially since not all orders have been filled and because some Targets are still charging full price for these items.


----------



## mjsmurf77

Bailey08 said:


> Finally after visiting my local Target everyday since the launch, I found some Missoni items. Not completely sure if all of them were returns or new stock!
> 
> Yesterday Finds :
> 
> Zig Zag Pouf - 50% off
> black and white vases - flower and zig zag design
> 6 candles
> black and white infinity scarf
> blue maxi in xs
> pink platter
> small pasione cosmetic pouch
> Bull Dog Clips
> 
> I am afraid with my recent success, I will continue to SHOP for more!


 
Congrats--what a great haul! We're dress twins and I got the pouf in the light blue zigzag. I was kind of on the fence about it in the store when I saw it (probably because it was all the way in the back of the store and I didn't have a cart, so I had to carry it to checkout like a drummer in a marching band...). 

How's the infinity scarf? One of my local Targers lists it as "in stock" yet had none when I went...is it worth the hunt?


----------



## mjsmurf77

tastangan said:


> xs: 251-03-0617


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

saira1214 said:


> hey ladies! Does anyone know the retail price of the black cardi with white trim? Thanks!



$50.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

saira1214 said:


> Yes, this is totally infuriating.  Especially since not all orders have been filled and because some Targets are still charging full price for these items.



I just don't understand how that happens! Seriously?


----------



## La Comtesse

lilmountaingirl said:


> People are posting on the lockout page that NWT stuff is already showing up at Goodwill (duvets, pumps)!  How is this even possible when so many orders haven't even been filled????


 
 Who is running this company?  

Wondering if my cancelled bedding and pillows are sitting in a Goodwill store somewhere across the country...


----------



## saira1214

lilmountaingirl said:


> $50.


 
Thanks!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

La Comtesse said:


> Who is running this company?
> 
> Wondering if my cancelled bedding and pillows are sitting in a Goodwill store somewhere across the country...



Right? I think it's awesome they donate but the collection is available till 8/22 or so or until supplies last.  So I think they shouldn't donate until all orders are filled or until the set date.  Maybe it is a less popular print but at least send the purchaser an email saying your order can't be filled but we have this one instead and let them have a chance to get a different print. 

I was hoping to capitalize on all the returns on a month or two of unsold Craig's items. But those will probably just get donated. Boo.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^
I know, it's like this company cares nothing about retaining their customers OR making profits.


----------



## authenticplease

wetbandit42 said:


> Me too! On a side note, I love when famous people wear sunglasses indoors to disguise themselves... I think that draws even more attention to them, because who wears sunglasses indoors?


 
I do....  But only for the early morning run to the grocery store....
 early in the am when I am making breakfast and realize my kids drank all of the milk!


----------



## Bailey08

mjsmurf77 said:


> Congrats--what a great haul! We're dress twins and I got the pouf in the light blue zigzag. I was kind of on the fence about it in the store when I saw it (probably because it was all the way in the back of the store and I didn't have a cart, so I had to carry it to checkout like a drummer in a marching band...).
> 
> How's the infinity scarf? One of my local Targers lists it as "in stock" yet had none when I went...is it worth the hunt?


That is too funny! I can see the marching band effect!   I had my 9 month old son with me and I had to ask another customer to help me put it in my cart!  I didn't dare to leave the pouf to get help! I LOVE LOVE the infinity scarf!  The material is great and the way it lays is soooo nice!  Keep searching ... It is such a great accessory!  I just read that it also comes in brown too!  Will my Missoni shopping ever end????


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

lilmountaingirl said:


> People are posting on the lockout page that NWT stuff is already showing up at Goodwill (duvets, pumps)! How is this even possible when so many orders haven't even been filled????


 
Could be someone and not the company donated them?


----------



## katlun

lilmountaingirl said:


> People are posting on the lockout page that NWT stuff is already showing up at Goodwill (duvets, pumps)!  How is this even possible when so many orders haven't even been filled????



Really? I know target donates the items that don't sell to goodwill 

This line is turning into one hot mess for target

And now I have to stalk goodwill along with target


----------



## Ladybug09

mezmari said:


> on top of all the horror stories from target, they just tried to rip me off $30 bucks! I was returning a 99.99 comforter set , and did not have a receipt. I was told i can only return up to 70 dollars in a year with a valid drivers license (!!! what is 70$ in a year, i already spend like 2k with them on missoni stuff this month!!! ) So they can only give me $70for my blanket! I got really mad and asked for a manager. Manager came and said she will make an exception (so they can do that, ha?), but i will have to exchange for just one item, priced 99.99 from BEDDING! right now. I was so bummed. There was nothing i wanted from bedding for 99.99 !!! so i left, and to ebay the item goes!
> *keep this in mind , when you try to return ebay purchases for store credit!*


 

Are you saying you bought this blanket off Ebay? If so, why would you return Ebay bought items for Store credit at Target? Even though it may have been a Target item, if you did not originally buy it from the store, you can get credit for that?


----------



## Miss Kris

lilmountaingirl said:


> Right? I think it's awesome they donate but the collection is available till 8/22 or so or until supplies last.  So I think they shouldn't donate until all orders are filled or until the set date.  Maybe it is a less popular print but at least send the purchaser an email saying your order can't be filled but we have this one instead and let them have a chance to get a different print.
> 
> I was hoping to capitalize on all the returns on a month or two of unsold Craig's items. But those will probably just get donated. Boo.



Maybe it's just people donating?  I was going to donate my flats that I wore but didn't fit right...


----------



## Miss Kris

Ladybug09 said:


> Are you saying you bought this blanket off Ebay? If so, why would you return Ebay bought items for Store credit at Target? Even though it may have been a Target item, if you did not originally buy it from the store, you can get credit for that?



No, she means she is selling it on eBay since she couldn't do the return


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Miss Kris said:


> Maybe it's just people donating?  I was going to donate my flats that I wore but didn't fit right...



Maybe.  I just can't imagine people donating their brand new in package with tags items when they could get refunds or store credits.  I'm a donator and definitely a giver but I would get a refund or credit... although I didn't even think that maybe people bought on eBay /craigs and didn't like it so donated...


----------



## pink214

Miss Kris said:


> I had the women's version and didn't like it so I got the kids XL.  The fabric is much better, more stretchy, and doesn't have that annoying slip in it!


How does the kids xl fit? Is it tighter than the womens xs because the xs in womens was huge on me.  I tried the large in the kids and fit perfect, but was too short on me.


----------



## Miss Kris

pink214 said:


> How does the kids xl fit? Is it tighter than the womens xs because the xs in womens was huge on me.  I tried the large in the kids and fit perfect, but was too short on me.



It's hard to say because it actually seems like a different fabric.  The kids is tighter but stretches alot better.  It is shorter though.. I'm 5'2" and it's like 5 or 6 inches above my knee


----------



## mezmari

Ladybug09 said:


> Are you saying you bought this blanket off Ebay? If so, why would you return Ebay bought items for Store credit at Target? Even though it may have been a Target item, if you did not originally buy it from the store, you can get credit for that?




i didnt buy it from ebay, but i know people who buy from ebay return for store credit to Target. I personally, do not see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Miss Kris

I have a new need.  White leather iPad case.  Does anyone have it?  If so, is it worth the money?


----------



## misspurse

went to my local target at lunch time, and scored today!!! 

what i bought:
- girls colore cardigan in size S (for my little girl)
- 2 decorative pillows!!
- baby blanket (passione knit)
- passione tights (size S, women)

there was more stuff available BUT, i showed restraint people!! 

what i left for others to score too:
- hand towels
- floral media boxes (2 different sizes)
- laptop sleeves
- serving tray (pink zigzag)
- puzzle tray
- knit scarves (various)
- travel pillows
- various womens clothing not in my size- blouses, lingerie, turtleneck

so while i can't say my target has been getting new shipments, i'm loving the returns. i really love the pillows!! i had never considered the decorative pillows before, until i recently read this blog (home designer sabrina soto decorating her office in target, lots of missoni). 

after i spied this, i thought to myself, if i ever see the looping pillow...







and then today, i saw one! i threw it in my shopping cart as fast as i could grab it! i also got the bigger purple/pink one with zigzags (not featured in the SS link above). 

that's it for this week's haul. my DH does not let me shop at targets on the weekends anymore, so i am limited to what i can get on my lunch break M-F.


----------



## youngprof

I've been reading this thread for ages - now I want to chime in with my Missoni madness post!

I went to my local Target the day after the launch, and managed to get two of the lovely swirled glasses vases (large and medium). I was so happy, the vases were the at the very top of what I had wanted when I saw the ads for the Missoni line.

I told myself to just be happy with that, but then I saw the zigzag throw pillows (in brown with the rust/orange velvet backing) on a blog, and wanted them so badly!

I managed to find two of them for $80 on ebay, which was only $20 over retail (I think they sold for $29.99 each).

But you all inspired me to go back to my local Target to see about returns - no pillows, but lots of the flowered comforter sets/duvet sets, some assorted plates, lots of makeup cases and small travel cases, quite a bit of children's clothing, and a mixed lot of women's clothing and accessories, obviously returns.

I ended up getting the brown floppy hat, and the black and white zigzag blouse - I was so happy with the blouse, in the stock photo the pattern matching is terrible, but the blouse I found has quite a good pattern match across the front, very lovely.

Now, unless I manage to find the large brown chevron duvet set for a reasonable price somewhere, the Missoni madness is over!


----------



## scorpio13

Thanks for the link *MissPurse*! I like seeing how other people use the home decor items.


----------



## mezmari

Miss Kris said:


> I have a new need.  White leather iPad case.  Does anyone have it?  If so, is it worth the money?




I have a brown and the white one. They are really really nice, the ipad even stands if you fold the case, and it has opening for the camera in the back . I like it better than the apple case, because it's soft, and if i drop the ipad, nothing will happen to it, lotsa padding. I send u a pm also


----------



## bagsforme

misspurse said:


> went to my local target at lunch time, and scored today!!!
> 
> what i bought:
> - girls colore cardigan in size S (for my little girl)
> - 2 decorative pillows!!
> - baby blanket (passione knit)
> - passione tights (size S, women)
> 
> there was more stuff available BUT, i showed restraint people!!
> 
> what i left for others to score too:
> - hand towels
> - floral media boxes (2 different sizes)
> - laptop sleeves
> - serving tray (pink zigzag)
> - puzzle tray
> - knit scarves (various)
> - travel pillows
> - various womens clothing not in my size- blouses, lingerie, turtleneck
> 
> so while i can't say my target has been getting new shipments, i'm loving the returns. i really love the pillows!! i had never considered the decorative pillows before, until i recently read this blog (home designer sabrina soto decorating her office in target, lots of missoni).
> 
> after i spied this, i thought to myself, if i ever see the looping pillow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then today, i saw one! i threw it in my shopping cart as fast as i could grab it! i also got the bigger purple/pink one with zigzags (not featured in the SS link above).
> 
> that's it for this week's haul. my DH does not let me shop at targets on the weekends anymore, so i am limited to what i can get on my lunch break M-F.



I love the other three pillows with it.  Does she say who makes those?


----------



## Miss Kris

mezmari said:


> I have a brown and the white one. They are really really nice, the ipad even stands if you fold the case, and it has opening for the camera in the back . I like it better than the apple case, because it's soft, and if i drop the ipad, nothing will happen to it, lotsa padding. I send u a pm also



Ok good!  I have the smart cover which I like, but the back case I have keeps chipping and I didn't even drop it!


----------



## jennylovexo

jc0812 said:


> Aww, hang in there!  Maybe someday you'll be back here.
> 
> I do go to the Target in San Ramon.  There's also one in Dublin that I go to.



Hopefully!!!  In my dreams we move back to Danville!  

The san ramon target was always packed. 



sammix3 said:


> Yay for bay area folks!
> 
> Jenny - You need to come back!
> 
> Jc - where in SF did you live before?



Thanks sammix!!!  Fingers crossed that one day I end up there again! 




Miss Kris said:


> I caved and bought the pink dress on eBay.  $140. Oh well.  I had to have it!!



Did you receive your dress yet Miss Kris???  I'm dying to know if you love it!


----------



## vhdos

I was shopping at a Durham, NC Target location the other day and saw lots of Missoni.  I think that most of the clothes were girls sizes and while it was cute, it wasn't cute enough to make me want to buy anything (although the quality seemed decent).  I also saw lots of housewares (vases, bowls, etc.) and hair accessories.


----------



## Jollyberry78

misspurse said:


> went to my local target at lunch time, and scored today!!!
> 
> what i bought:
> - girls colore cardigan in size S (for my little girl)
> - 2 decorative pillows!!
> - baby blanket (passione knit)
> - passione tights (size S, women)
> 
> there was more stuff available BUT, i showed restraint people!!
> 
> what i left for others to score too:
> - hand towels
> - floral media boxes (2 different sizes)
> - laptop sleeves
> - serving tray (pink zigzag)
> - puzzle tray
> - knit scarves (various)
> - travel pillows
> - various womens clothing not in my size- blouses, lingerie, turtleneck
> 
> so while i can't say my target has been getting new shipments, i'm loving the returns. i really love the pillows!! i had never considered the decorative pillows before, until i recently read this blog (home designer sabrina soto decorating her office in target, lots of missoni).
> 
> after i spied this, i thought to myself, if i ever see the looping pillow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then today, i saw one! i threw it in my shopping cart as fast as i could grab it! i also got the bigger purple/pink one with zigzags (not featured in the SS link above).
> 
> that's it for this week's haul. my DH does not let me shop at targets on the weekends anymore, so i am limited to what i can get on my lunch break M-F.



Nice buys! Which city/state are you in? I'm so jealous that your Target still had so many scarves! I've been stalking them forever on eBay and keep getting outbid.


----------



## Miss Kris

jennylovexo said:


> Hopefully!!!  In my dreams we move back to Danville!
> 
> The san ramon target was always packed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sammix!!!  Fingers crossed that one day I end up there again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you receive your dress yet Miss Kris???  I'm dying to know if you love it!




Not yet!  It's a small so it might be a tad big but I'm not going to complain!  I will shrink it or have it tailored if I need to!  LOL


----------



## Miss Kris

I got my prep bowls from the fair trade page!  Finally snagged something!  I can't wait to get them and bake with them!


----------



## ashleyjena

I'm gonna chime in about goodwill. I'm the one who found the passione tote there. It was donated by target, all of our target items have white tags and arE never given the extra 50% off. And it's slightly damaged. It has a small faded part on the print. I think that's why it was donated.


----------



## ashleyjena

Miss Kris said:


> I got my prep bowls from the fair trade page!  Finally snagged something!  I can't wait to get them and bake with them!



Awesome!!! I found them at a store and they are such nice bowls!


----------



## Miss Kris

ashleyjena said:


> I'm gonna chime in about goodwill. I'm the one who found the passione tote there. It was donated by target, all of our target items have white tags and arE never given the extra 50% off. And it's slightly damaged. It has a small faded part on the print. I think that's why it was donated.



Now I am going to have to friend you!


----------



## ashleyjena

Miss Kris said:


> Now I am going to have to friend you!



Haha yay! I'm all over that wall.


----------



## authenticplease

I had to go into a different part of town today.....the Target there held wonderful finds for me!

I found a blue/white zig zag pouf at 50% off
           a duvet set in Via Floral at 50% off
           & 3 pair of tights that I have been looking for!

I am still searching for Passione Floral bath towels and Passione Looping Throw Pillows......but incredibly excited with todays finds!!


----------



## mezmari

Miss Kris said:


> I got my prep bowls from the fair trade page!  Finally snagged something!  I can't wait to get them and bake with them!



what are you going to use the biggest one for? it's so huge, i dont know what to do with it!


----------



## Miss Kris

mezmari said:


> what are you going to use the biggest one for? it's so huge, i dont know what to do with it!



Not sure.. Have to see when I get it!  I'm sure I will find a use.. I seem to never have enough bowls when cooking or baking!


----------



## Miss Kris

I know we aren't supposed to discuss the Facebook group, but I just want to let you all know this to avoid being scammed. I hope this is ok since it is similar to posting selling IDs on the eBay thread.  I just found out from another member that Amanda (the one I had problems with) does not exist..fake name, fake account, and has been removed from Facebook.  I'm trying to find out more, but we aren't sure who she is.  Just be super careful, especially if you thought of trading an espresso set.  A few people have said her "friend" has emailed them today asking if they were still interested in an espresso set trade.  Just be really careful!

Eta:  just got word that her first name is Heidi...if that isn't fake as well


----------



## azureartist

mezmari said:


> what are you going to use the biggest one for? it's so huge, i dont know what to do with it!



Fruit? Christmas Balls? Pine Cones? I love mine!!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

A little more... She got access to the mods email address and logged in and changed the password so they couldnt get in.  Be careful!  Assuming she knows how to hack into things


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> Fruit? Christmas Balls? Pine Cones? I love mine!!!!



Good ideas!  Mine come on Tuesday..I cant wait!  I am going to bake and then put the baked goods on my 2 tier server!  I'm a dork!


----------



## azureartist

Miss Kris said:


> Good ideas!  Mine come on Tuesday..I cant wait!  I am going to bake and then put the baked goods on my 2 tier server!  I'm a dork!



You're simply gonna love it! I would love to see a pic of your baked goodies in Missoni!


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> You're simply gonna love it! I would love to see a pic of your baked goodies in Missoni!



I will def post pics!  I will post a bunch of modeling pics once I have completed my collection too! I'm just so excited because my fave hobby is baking and I have needed good prep bowls for awhile!


----------



## wetbandit42

So jealous of you ladies who've found ottomans in store! I keep checking my Targets but no dice. Maybe one day!

For those of you who have the creeping flowers comforter - is it worth it? Is it pretty thick? I keep thinking about it even though I already have so much bedding...if I come across one in store I may have to get it.


----------



## Miss Kris

wetbandit42 said:


> So jealous of you ladies who've found ottomans in store! I keep checking my Targets but no dice. Maybe one day!
> 
> For those of you who have the creeping flowers comforter - is it worth it? Is it pretty thick? I keep thinking about it even though I already have so much bedding...if I come across one in store I may have to get it.



YES worth it!  I am in love with mine!  I have the matching ottoman too!


----------



## ashleyjena

Miss Kris said:


> I know we aren't supposed to discuss the Facebook group, but I just want to let you all know this to avoid being scammed. I hope this is ok since it is similar to posting selling IDs on the eBay thread.  I just found out from another member that Amanda (the one I had problems with) does not exist..fake name, fake account, and has been removed from Facebook.  I'm trying to find out more, but we aren't sure who she is.  Just be super careful, especially if you thought of trading an espresso set.  A few people have said her "friend" has emailed them today asking if they were still interested in an espresso set trade.  Just be really careful!
> 
> Eta:  just got word that her first name is Heidi...if that isn't fake as well




That's so weird! I purchased something from a Heidi that no longer posts on the group but I received the item without a problem.... I'm not worried though because she friended me and you can tell she's a legit person lol
I'm really curious about this whole ordeal, PM or FB Message me if you know anything else?


----------



## Miss Kris

ashleyjena said:


> That's so weird! I purchased something from a Heidi that no longer posts on the group but I received the item without a problem.... I'm sort of worried?



We know she is from the south somewhere.  I also found out that she was telling people she was a housewife, a law student, and a 20 year old living at home with her parents.  Gosh, this is like a crazy eBay saga!  Her "friend" that is emailing everyone is Jillian.  So, watch for that name too.


----------



## wetbandit42

Miss Kris said:


> YES worth it!  I am in love with mine!  I have the matching ottoman too!



Thanks Miss Kris! I'll keep my eyes peeled for one... may have to get to Target tomorrow!


----------



## ashleyjena

Miss Kris said:


> We know she is from the south somewhere.  I also found out that she was telling people she was a housewife, a law student, and a 20 year old living at home with her parents.  Gosh, this is like a crazy eBay saga!  Her "friend" that is emailing everyone is Jillian.  So, watch for that name too.



Oh no! I totally just had Jillian buy something off me.... she paid though. Need I be worried?


----------



## Miss Kris

ashleyjena said:


> Oh no! I totally just had Jillian buy something off me.... she paid though. Need I be worried?



I messaged you the last name!  Don't want to post it here for privacy reasons


----------



## wetbandit42

Has anyone washed their throw? My dog got grass clippings all over it, and then she ate a beef tripe treat while sitting on it (for those of you who haven't had the misfortune of smelling tripe - it smells like manure ). I'm a bit worried about the colors bleeding.


----------



## Miss Kris

wetbandit42 said:


> Has anyone washed their throw? My dog got grass clippings all over it, and then she ate a beef tripe treat while sitting on it (for those of you who haven't had the misfortune of smelling tripe - it smells like manure ). I'm a bit worried about the colors bleeding.



I washed mine!  Just wash in cold water and it will be fine!


----------



## Miss Kris

Another update...Amanda also goes by "Lee".  Now we have a list of Amanda, Jillian, Lee, and Heidi


----------



## paradise392

Guess what! I went to target today (i know, again) and I found the flats!! There were only 2 left! One size 8 and one size 8.5.  I was soo happy! My size! Now all i need is the cardigan.  I also snagged another makeup case.  This target had a few of them in 3 different styles.  I just bought the medium pouch one for $12.99.  The other ones were 20+  so I didnt get them especially since i dont need them. 

Anyways, I'm still on the lookout for any missoni items.


----------



## Miss Kris

paradise392 said:


> Guess what! I went to target today (i know, again) and I found the flats!! There were only 2 left! One size 8 and one size 8.5.  I was soo happy! My size! Now all i need is the cardigan.  I also snagged another makeup case.  This target had a few of them in 3 different styles.  I just bought the medium pouch one for $12.99.  The other ones were 20+  so I didnt get them especially since i dont need them.
> 
> Anyways, I'm still on the lookout for any missoni items.



Congrats!  I got the medium case today too and the matching train case to all go with my luggage!


----------



## paradise392

Miss Kris said:


> Congrats!  I got the medium case today too and the matching train case to all go with my luggage!



thankss!! I love the makeup cases! I saw the train and i wanted it but i dont really need it so i decided not to get it.  Maybe i'll fine an online return one for cheaper.


----------



## xanderbsb

Yesterday around 7pm I went to a nearby Target that had lots of milk crates, pencils, folders, journals, a clipboard, & wine box. I thought the Missoni madness had died down but when I went back today, they were 99% gone! lol Only a floral journal was left behind.


----------



## shoppity

Miss Kris thanks for the amazing inventory tracker! You rule!


----------



## Enigma78

Does anyone have this in a small? How does it run? would it fit a size 8?
Thanks


----------



## misspurse

bagsforme said:


> I love the other three pillows with it.  Does she say who makes those?



no, it doesn't say. but i love them too. i think they all go so well together. i have a feeling though, we can probably find something very similar without having to compete with the missonites.


----------



## misspurse

Jollyberry78 said:


> Nice buys! Which city/state are you in? I'm so jealous that your Target still had so many scarves! I've been stalking them forever on eBay and keep getting outbid.



i'm in california. yeah, the knit scarves don't seem so popular here, probably because it's been so hot lately. i've only once seen a silk scarf and hurriedly snatched that up when i did. have never seen the elusive infinity scarves though.  :wondering i hope you find what you're looking for! the returns seem random, but i hope you get lucky!


----------



## jennylovexo

Miss Kris said:


> Not yet!  It's a small so it might be a tad big but I'm not going to complain!  I will shrink it or have it tailored if I need to!  LOL



Ohhh, okay.  You have to let us know how you like it when you get it!


----------



## jennylovexo

mezmari said:


> what are you going to use the biggest one for? it's so huge, i dont know what to do with it!



Is it really big???  I won mine off of feebay but unfortunately they're not getting to me until sometime this week and I'm out of town.  So who knows when I'll actually see them.  

I scored at my local target yesterday!  I found the velour lounge shorts in my size and also one of the zig zag wine boxes!  Soooo excited!   I  the shorts, sooo comfy!


----------



## sammix3

You can wash it, I washed mine and it's fine! I even dried it lol.



wetbandit42 said:


> Has anyone washed their throw? My dog got grass clippings all over it, and then she ate a beef tripe treat while sitting on it (for those of you who haven't had the misfortune of smelling tripe - it smells like manure ). I'm a bit worried about the colors bleeding.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

paradise392 said:


> Guess what! I went to target today (i know, again) and I found the flats!! There were only 2 left! One size 8 and one size 8.5.  I was soo happy! My size! Now all i need is the cardigan.  I also snagged another makeup case.  This target had a few of them in 3 different styles.  I just bought the medium pouch one for $12.99.  The other ones were 20+  so I didnt get them especially since i dont need them.
> 
> Anyways, I'm still on the lookout for any missoni items.



Yay!


----------



## lurkingsmirk

Enigma78 said:


> Does anyone have this in a small? How does it run? would it fit a size 8?
> Thanks



I think it would fit a size 8, I'm a 6 and very short so it didn't look fitted on me, but when I gave it to my sister (who is an 8/10) it looked much better.


----------



## LeeMiller

bagsforme said:


> I love the other three pillows with it. Does she say who makes those?


 
I've seen lots of similar pillows for sale on Etsy.  Really cute stuff.


----------



## wetbandit42

Miss Kris said:


> I washed mine!  Just wash in cold water and it will be fine!





sammix3 said:


> You can wash it, I washed mine and it's fine! I even dried it lol.



Thanks ladies!


----------



## pinklepurr

Here it comes...a post in the general shopping sub forum that Missoni has sold out with this collaboration and that it has cheapened the brand. Sometimes the elitism on this forum gets to me. I understand that this forum encompasses lovers of bags from price ranges from Fossil to Hermes, but to think that one brand shouldn't be available to the masses to retain a certain exclusivity kinda makes me 

As an example, I love Marc Jacobs and have a few bags. If Target did an MJ collab, I'd love it and not feel like he sold out.


----------



## melodysaw

Enigma78 said:


> Does anyone have this in a small? How does it run? would it fit a size 8?
> Thanks



I got size 8 and it fits me fine ( I normally wear 8-10)


----------



## paradise392

HermesNewbie said:


> Yay!



 thats exactly how i felt!


----------



## Fee4zy

Target had me approve a delay in shipping my last two items I ordered on the 24th.  I did so and today I received an email telling me that my items were cancelled.  So not happy.  Still looking for the multicolor one piece bathing suit in XS and got several items for trade.


----------



## twdavis

I finally made it to Target, in a neighboring city as we don't have one where I live. Anyway, I was able to score 2 pair of rainboots, a frame and a vase! I'm so excited that I could get anything after all this time! I was on vacay when they had the launch. There were several pairs of the black pump, so cute, but I didn't purchase them.


----------



## pinklepurr

Oh noes, the moderators of the Facebook fair trade page are going to shut it down 

I'll have to wait out the frenzy on feebay. If I get a throw, ever, it won't be for $120! I refuse to pay more than it's worth. I may never get one, but c'est la vie, it's just a blanket.  A soft, gorgeous, sofffffft, beautiful blanket.......

I noticed Liberty of London stuff on eBay from the Target collab are going for dirt cheap now....I must be patient!


----------



## La Comtesse

pinklepurr said:


> Here it comes...a post in the general shopping sub forum that Missoni has sold out with this collaboration and that it has cheapened the brand. Sometimes the elitism on this forum gets to me. I understand that this forum encompasses lovers of bags from price ranges from Fossil to Hermes, but to think that one brand shouldn't be available to the masses to retain a certain exclusivity kinda makes me
> 
> As an example, I love Marc Jacobs and have a few bags. If Target did an MJ collab, I'd love it and not feel like he sold out.


 
I always think those posts are soooo ridiculous too.  I mean, if these collabs are EXACTLY like the higher-priced lines, then you are a bit foolish imo opinion for spending so much money on something that cost so much less to produce.  And if they are not exactly like the higher priced line and you object to that, it makes me wonder if you are only buying the brand so that everyone knows how "special" you are--LOL.

I own regular Missoni, and not only do I not object to this line, I actually think more highly of the family for doing a more affordable line for their fans.

I love it when designers that are out of reach for most people do a line that is affordable enough than anyone who loves their designs can own something.  And  I will never understand those who object to it.  But too each, their own, I gues.


----------



## pinklepurr

La Comtesse said:


> I always think those posts are soooo ridiculous too.  I mean, if these collabs are EXACTLY like the higher-priced lines, then you are a bit foolish imo opinion for spending so much money on something that cost so much less to produce.  And if they are not exactly like the higher priced line and you object to that, it makes me wonder if you are only buying the brand so that everyone knows how "special" you are--LOL.
> 
> I own regular Missoni, and not only do I not object to this line, I actually think more highly of the family for doing a more affordable line for their fans.
> 
> I love it when designers that are out of reach for most people do a line that is affordable enough than anyone who loves their designs can own something.  And  I will never understand those who object to it.  But too each, their own, I gues.



Great post, glad I'm not alone!


----------



## Enigma78

melodysaw said:


> I got size 8 and it fits me fine ( I normally wear 8-10)



Thanks that's great


----------



## Miss Kris

pinklepurr said:


> Oh noes, the moderators of the Facebook fair trade page are going to shut it down
> 
> I'll have to wait out the frenzy on feebay. If I get a throw, ever, it won't be for $120! I refuse to pay more than it's worth. I may never get one, but c'est la vie, it's just a blanket.  A soft, gorgeous, sofffffft, beautiful blanket.......
> 
> I noticed Liberty of London stuff on eBay from the Target collab are going for dirt cheap now....I must be patient!



Honestly, if they want to delete every trace of someone being named as a scammer, which was backed up by hard evidence, then they should probably close it down.  There should have been a list of people they were banning so we could match those names with Paypal addresses, otherwise they can create fake Facebook accounts.  Too risky


----------



## Enigma78

lurkingsmirk said:


> I think it would fit a size 8, I'm a 6 and very short so it didn't look fitted on me, but when I gave it to my sister (who is an 8/10) it looked much better.



Thanks 

Was this $79.99 originally?


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> I always think those posts are soooo ridiculous too.  I mean, if these collabs are EXACTLY like the higher-priced lines, then you are a bit foolish imo opinion for spending so much money on something that cost so much less to produce.  And if they are not exactly like the higher priced line and you object to that, it makes me wonder if you are only buying the brand so that everyone knows how "special" you are--LOL.
> 
> I own regular Missoni, and not only do I not object to this line, I actually think more highly of the family for doing a more affordable line for their fans.
> 
> I love it when designers that are out of reach for most people do a line that is affordable enough than anyone who loves their designs can own something.  And  I will never understand those who object to it.  But too each, their own, I gues.



I know someone who worked for a very high end sunglass designer, and let's just say those glasses that go for $400 cost $2 to produce.


----------



## GenieBottle26

bagsforme said:


> I'm not sure if I should be excited about this or not.  I'm sure I'll end up buying most of it, since I already have a bunch of Missoni stuff.  But I kind of feel like it cheapens the brand.
> 
> I have bought a lot of the designer Target items but they're designers I don't normally buy.
> 
> If the items are really similar, I'm going to be pissed.  After all spending over $400 on a Missoni dress, I don't want to get something similar at Target for $40.
> 
> Hopefully its more of the home items.



I agree with you!  I, actually, just posted a new thread about this.  I do feel that it cheapens the brand & as an avid original Missoni lover I feel that they're "selling out."


----------



## GenieBottle26

pinklepurr said:


> Here it comes...a post in the general shopping sub forum that Missoni has sold out with this collaboration and that it has cheapened the brand. Sometimes the elitism on this forum gets to me. I understand that this forum encompasses lovers of bags from price ranges from Fossil to Hermes, but to think that one brand shouldn't be available to the masses to retain a certain exclusivity kinda makes me
> 
> As an example, I love Marc Jacobs and have a few bags. If Target did an MJ collab, I'd love it and not feel like he sold out.



BUT, that's exactly what high priced, beautiful designer items are made for, an elite group of people who can afford them!  You don't have to be rich to afford designer items-some people have to save up for that awesome, $3000 Chanel bag.  It makes it that much more special when your able to actually buy it!  If everyone in the world was able to walk around with a coveted Chanel or LV it would make me much less likely to buy them!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Now that I am back where I am comfortable and off of Facebook...  I shall share my cross state shopping experiences:

Store one that was supposed to have throws had nothing.  Literally, nothing.  Very disappointing.  There were two other ladies waiting outside when I got there (the doors weren't unlocked yet) and I knew they had probably saw the tracker and were going for the throw.  I was right..because they bolted right towards the bedding dept.  Luckily.. I outran them, but sigh...no throw

Store two had a decent amount of stuff but again, no throw.  This is where I picked up the colore luggage.  They said they actually never even got throws in, so why it said limited availability in inventory, I have no idea.  But, they had some robes, v neck sweaters, passione zig zag pillows, sleep masks, neck pillows.

Store three had a green coat, lingerie, gloves, velour shorts, kids clothes, shoes.  They were supposed to have umbrellas, not even at limited availability but in stock, and they didn't even have one.  I was peeved.

Then, I logged into Facebook and saw someone trying to be nice and have people help me since I made the tracker.  I didnt ask for any of that at all, and thought it was sweet of her.  I was actually really touched that someone who I had never spoke to before was willing to look out for me.  Then I saw some of the comments that followed, I got very upset, and sat in a parking lot crying for a few minutes.  I was off to another store, but that's when I knew it was time to throw in the towel.  I will get my throws off eBay and then I am done.  It just hurt that I tried my best to help people, and some people were negative in return.  Kind of puts a downer on the collection for me.


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> I know someone who worked for a very high end sunglass designer, and let's just say those glasses that go for $400 cost $2 to produce.


 
I know.  Some of the "luxury" items these days look like they were made more cheaply than some things I've found at Walmart priced at less than $5, imo.

I do notice differences between this line and Missoni's higher-priced lines.  And if I did not notice those differences, I would never pay for their higher priced lines.  I still really like the things I've gotten from their Target line.  But Missoni is one of the luxury brands out there that I feel still produces actual luxury goods (as opposed to just a high price tag and a name/logo).


----------



## Miss Kris

GenieBottle26 said:


> BUT, that's exactly what high priced, beautiful designer items are made for, an elite group of people who can afford them!  You don't have to be rich to afford designer items-some people have to save up for that awesome, $3000 Chanel bag.  It makes it that much more special when your able to actually buy it!  If everyone in the world was able to walk around with a coveted Chanel or LV it would make me much less likely to buy them!!



Um...I wouldn't consider people who have designer bags "elite".  A bag doesn't define that.  Anyway, perhaps you should keep these comments in your new thread and leave us at peace with our thread over here!  Keep the drama at bay


----------



## sammix3

Sorry to hear that my dear.  Some people are just so ungrateful and can be quite nasty.  I stopped checking that page completely once I bought my duvet, because really, I got everything I want.  I was there opening day and got everything I wanted that was available in store.

And we love you here at TPF! 



Miss Kris said:


> Now that I am back where I am comfortable and off of Facebook...  I shall share my cross state shopping experiences:
> 
> Store one that was supposed to have throws had nothing.  Literally, nothing.  Very disappointing.  There were two other ladies waiting outside when I got there (the doors weren't unlocked yet) and I knew they had probably saw the tracker and were going for the throw.  I was right..because they bolted right towards the bedding dept.  Luckily.. I outran them, but sigh...no throw
> 
> Store two had a decent amount of stuff but again, no throw.  This is where I picked up the colore luggage.  They said they actually never even got throws in, so why it said limited availability in inventory, I have no idea.  But, they had some robes, v neck sweaters, passione zig zag pillows, sleep masks, neck pillows.
> 
> Store three had a green coat, lingerie, gloves, velour shorts, kids clothes, shoes.  They were supposed to have umbrellas, not even at limited availability but in stock, and they didn't even have one.  I was peeved.
> 
> Then, I logged into Facebook and saw someone trying to be nice and have people help me since I made the tracker.  I didnt ask for any of that at all, and thought it was sweet of her.  I was actually really touched that someone who I had never spoke to before was willing to look out for me.  Then I saw some of the comments that followed, I got very upset, and sat in a parking lot crying for a few minutes.  I was off to another store, but that's when I knew it was time to throw in the towel.  I will get my throws off eBay and then I am done.  It just hurt that I tried my best to help people, and some people were negative in return.  Kind of puts a downer on the collection for me.


----------



## Swanky

Ugh. . . 

AGAIN, leave the drama OFF here please.  This thread is NOT about FB groups or gossiping about people in other threads . . .  c'mon y'all!!!


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> Then, I logged into Facebook and saw someone trying to be nice and have people help me since I made the tracker.  I didnt ask for any of that at all, and thought it was sweet of her.  I was actually really touched that someone who I had never spoke to before was willing to look out for me.  *Then I saw some of the comments that followed, I got very upset, and sat in a parking lot crying for a few minutes*.  I was off to another store, but that's when I knew it was time to throw in the towel.  I will get my throws off eBay and then I am done.  It just hurt that I tried my best to help people, and some people were negative in return.  Kind of puts a downer on the collection for me.


 
Aww, that's terrible.  You have been so nice to help so many people (probably lots of lurkers too).  Don't let those people upset you! 

 I never have much luck with looking up inventory.  The only items I've been lucky enough to find (and none that I was actually looking for except pencils) have been from a random look in the store.  I hope you get your throws.



Miss Kris said:


> Um...*I wouldn't consider people who have designer bags "elite".  A bag doesn't define that.*  Anyway, perhaps you should keep these comments in your new thread and leave us at peace with our thread over here!  Keep the drama at bay


 
ita!  

And even if Chanel produced a line for Target, I doubt the bag would be made exactly the same as the higher price version.  So, who cares?


----------



## happybag

Miss Kris, THANK YOU for the inventory tracker! It used to be easier to check inventory on DPCI after DPCI before Target overhauled their website, and now you need the DPCI, the web item number and another number. So glad you took the time to put this together!

I was able to score the Colore long scarf thanks to your tracker! I checked last night after 10pm and this morning around 7am, and a certain store showed "limited availability" both times. I arrived 30 minutes after it opened and they had THREE!! Either they received or found fresh stock, or someone returned three in original packaging because each one was on its round scarf hanger and was attached to the hanger by those little plastic strips that are used to attach price tags to items. 

I'm still weeding through my MfT haul to decide what stays and what gets returned, but the long scarf is definitely a keeper. 

I was also able to validate that the Target tracker is somewhat up-to-date because I bought the last Missoni umbrella at another Target last night. When I checked the tracker after 10pm, it still showed that store as having "limited availability" but when I checked this morning, it was updated to show "out of stock." You're right, checking at end of day and first thing in the morning seems to be a good idea!


----------



## Miss Kris

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ugh. . .
> 
> AGAIN, leave the drama OFF here please.  This thread is NOT about FB groups or gossiping about people in other threads . . .  c'mon y'all!!!



Sorry.  I'm just really sad and pretty crushed right now at how mean some people can be after helping them.


----------



## Miss Kris

happybag said:


> Miss Kris, THANK YOU for the inventory tracker! It used to be easier to check inventory on DPCI after DPCI before Target overhauled their website, and now you need the DPCI, the web item number and another number. So glad you took the time to put this together!
> 
> I was able to score the Colore long scarf thanks to your tracker! I checked last night after 10pm and this morning around 7am, and a certain store showed "limited availability" both times. I arrived 30 minutes after it opened and they had THREE!! Either they received or found fresh stock, or someone returned three in original packaging because each one was on its round scarf hanger and was attached to the hanger by those little plastic strips that are used to attach price tags to items.
> 
> I'm still weeding through my MfT haul to decide what stays and what gets returned, but the long scarf is definitely a keeper.
> 
> I was also able to validate that the Target tracker is somewhat up-to-date because I bought the last Missoni umbrella at another Target last night. When I checked the tracker after 10pm, it still showed that store as having "limited availability" but when I checked this morning, it was updated to show "out of stock." You're right, checking at end of day and first thing in the morning seems to be a good idea!




Glad you got something that you wanted!  It didn't work well for me at all today... Everything that said in stock..wasnt


----------



## AshJs3

Went to a few Targets today. I found the blue dress and tried it on but it was too short and a little too wide. It would be SOOOOOO cute as a sweater though. I kinda tucked it under since it was so short and I loved it. I debated on buying it and trying to cut and sew it into a short sleeved sweater but thought better of it. I'm not that crafty! Maybe if I find one on clearance. 

Other than that I found the girls colore scarf. I had a passione but stupidly took it back and have been desperate to find it again, but this one will do.


----------



## Swanky

I understand, but I've asked more than once.  Not everyone belongs to that group and continually discussing it is sort of isolating to some and just completely off topic TBH.
Please, keep discussion of other sites/groups off 

Thank you!


----------



## GenieBottle26

Miss Kris said:


> Um...I wouldn't consider people who have designer bags "elite".  A bag doesn't define that.  Anyway, perhaps you should keep these comments in your new thread and leave us at peace with our thread over here!  Keep the drama at bay



In no way did I state that a designer bag makes someone "elite."  But, in my opinion, individuals who are able to purchase or save up for expensive bag/shoes/clothing are purchasing a piece of fashion history!  I would definitely feel that way if I were able to drop $15,000 on the Hermes bag that I want!  I am, in no way, attempting to sound like a snob.  If it came across that way, I apologize.


----------



## qudz104

i went to my target today and they had the blue maxi dress in stock, and in my size, but i couldnt get myself to buy it. im not sure if ill be regretting that decision or not! they had a bunch of adorable little kids clothes (little as in baby), a bunch of cosmetics cases, kids flats and boots, 2 rolling luggage pieces and a few hair accessories.


----------



## qudz104

also slightly off topic, but has anyone been following that ebay auction for those size 10 boots for 31K? they even had a yahoo shine and a cnn article about it! im wondering if someone bought them or if its still up there, lol.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Went to Target after seeing "limited availability" on the brown infinity scarf (one can only hope!). No sign of that scarf, but they had:

Black/white sleep masks
Camisole (floral, black/white) pj sets
One brown floppy hat 
Two pairs beige and two pair purple knit gloves
1 framed tile 
Neck pillows (black/white and colored)
Two headbands


----------



## AshJs3

qudz104 said:


> also slightly off topic, but has anyone been following that ebay auction for those size 10 boots for 31K? they even had a yahoo shine and a cnn article about it! im wondering if someone bought them or if its still up there, lol.



I saw that one, but haven't been following it so I don't know what happened. I did see one yesterday though for the boots for $500 to "Help a former Hooters girl get braces."


----------



## Miss Kris

AshJs3 said:


> I saw that one, but haven't been following it so I don't know what happened. I did see one yesterday though for the boots for $500 to "Help a former Hooters girl get braces."



That listing is so ironic... She worked at hooters.. But now wants braces... Boobie braces?!


----------



## Jollyberry78

Update on SF/Bay Area stock:
I was hoping to score an infinity scarf based on the tracker but no luck. Seems stores are slow to update the store inventory because a certain store showed the gold scarf at limited availability for days but there was nothing when I went. And two of the below stores showed as having the long scarf. Unless the scarves are lost in areas of the stores it should not be...

Anyway here goes:

Tanforan: Nothing except for two kids ponchos, one swim suit and two cami/panty sets.
Colma: Lots of internet returns but still at full price. I saw the Chanel-esque black cardigan, knit mini skirts, long gloves, two blue maxi dresses, long black and brown zig zag cardi, blue poly coat, space dye cardi, pj bottoms, pj shorts, kids cardigans, one bikini top, one bikini bottom, one floral barrette, dozens of the heels, and two travel pillows.
Serramonte: Knit mini skirts, pj shorts, matching pj camisoles, zig zag jersey pants, and lingerie.  

The hunt continues for the infinity scarf...


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Finally found the creeping floral comforter!!! Super excited, and I love the case it comes in and had an amazing idea! *What if we use the fabric case to make PILLOWS?!?!* It looks big enough to produce at least two pillows...

hmmmmmm....! What do you guys think?


----------



## Miss Kris

luvednotspoiled said:


> Finally found the creeping floral comforter!!! Super excited, and I love the case it comes in and had an amazing idea! *What if we use the fabric case to make PILLOWS?!?!* It looks big enough to produce at least two pillows...
> 
> hmmmmmm....! What do you guys think?



I AM DOING THAT!  I am already working on it!  It's the first thing I thought of!  I forgot to share it here though!


----------



## firstaid

Has anyone seen any Missoni for Target milk crates/storage boxes? I saw one in my store a couple of weeks ago and it was in that purple/pink flower pattern. At the time I didn't like that coloring, but now I am kicking myself for not picking it up. I actually need a cute storage container. Sigh, I feel like adding this to the elusive list of things I will never find including the Missoni blue long sweater.

*Miss Kris* I read your other comment, and don't let others get you down.


----------



## azureartist

Miss Kris said:


> Now that I am back where I am comfortable and off of Facebook...  I shall share my cross state shopping experiences:
> 
> Store one that was supposed to have throws had nothing.  Literally, nothing.  Very disappointing.  There were two other ladies waiting outside when I got there (the doors weren't unlocked yet) and I knew they had probably saw the tracker and were going for the throw.  I was right..because they bolted right towards the bedding dept.  Luckily.. I outran them, but sigh...no throw
> 
> Store two had a decent amount of stuff but again, no throw.  This is where I picked up the colore luggage.  They said they actually never even got throws in, so why it said limited availability in inventory, I have no idea.  But, they had some robes, v neck sweaters, passione zig zag pillows, sleep masks, neck pillows.
> 
> Store three had a green coat, lingerie, gloves, velour shorts, kids clothes, shoes.  They were supposed to have umbrellas, not even at limited availability but in stock, and they didn't even have one.  I was peeved.
> 
> Then, I logged into Facebook and saw someone trying to be nice and have people help me since I made the tracker.  I didnt ask for any of that at all, and thought it was sweet of her.  I was actually really touched that someone who I had never spoke to before was willing to look out for me.  *Then I saw some of the comments that followed, I got very upset, and sat in a parking lot crying for a few minutes.*  I was off to another store, but that's when I knew it was time to throw in the towel.  I will get my throws off eBay and then I am done.  It just hurt that I tried my best to help people, and some people were negative in return.  Kind of puts a downer on the collection for me.



Oh no... nobody messes with our *Miss Kris*! Just know how many *TEARS OF JOY* you have given us with your tracker. I lost hope when I could not make it to the sale the first day...everything wiped out!!!! But your tracker has helped me locate inventory (or go for another reason and picked up a different goodie or two  )! Had it not been for your hard work on the tracker... I would not have lucked out like I did! I got a lot of things that were not even on my radar. Don't let those naysayers  bring you down. You are loved here!


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> Oh no... nobody messes with our *Miss Kris*! Just know how many *TEARS OF JOY* you have given us with your tracker. I lost hope when I could not make it to the sale the first day...everything wiped out!!!! But your tracker has helped me locate inventory (or go for another reason and picked up a different goodie or two  )! Had it not been for your hard work on the tracker... I would not have lucked out like I did! I got a lot of things that were not even on my radar. Don't let those naysayers  bring you down. You are loved here!



Awww thank you doll!


----------



## Miss Kris

firstaid said:


> Has anyone seen any Missoni for Target milk crates/storage boxes? I saw one in my store a couple of weeks ago and it was in that purple/pink flower pattern. At the time I didn't like that coloring, but now I am kicking myself for not picking it up. I actually need a cute storage container. Sigh, I feel like adding this to the elusive list of things I will never find including the Missoni blue long sweater.
> 
> *Miss Kris* I read your other comment, and don't let others get you down.


----------



## Moon2020

Cheers to Miss Kris for the inventory tracker!

I went to 5 Target stores today: I found the passione baby blanket, the passione and famiglia rectangular and round ceramic platters, two b/w 3-piece puzzle trays, b/w floral glass vase, b/w tall canister, passione glass tile picture frame, a b/w soy candle, passione loop and the brown zig zag throw pillows, both the passione and colore totes, two wine boxes, the weekender travel tote, and one martini glass.

This is what the various cashiers told me:
The promotion starts in September and goes through October or until supplies are exhausted (some of the stores have the limited stock signs on their Missoni displays while others do not).
Some stores put all the stock they had on their shelves while others held some stock back and placed it out little by little each day as it sold.
Many returns have been made.  Thus, check back often.

In all my travels, I have yet to see any of the silk scarfs, an umbrella, an espresso set, a prep bowl set, dishes other than b/w, a passione/colore woven clutch, sticky notes, note cube, an infinity scarf, towels, tumblers, shower curtains, ottoman, blown glassware, etc.


----------



## ikny

Looks like two poufs are available online now:
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Fabric-Square-Pouf-Floral-Pattern-with-M-Zizag-Piping/-/A-13565877
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Fabric-Pentagonal-Pouf-Rose-Wine-White-Zig-Zag/-/A-13565875


----------



## AshJs3

Just wanted to thank everyone here for being so nice! I always love reading all of the new replies. 

Went to another Target tonight and saw a robe. It had a big long "run" in the material though.


----------



## happybag

Moon2020 said:


> Cheers to Miss Kris for the inventory tracker!


Yea!



Moon2020 said:


> This is what the various cashiers told me:
> The promotion starts in September and goes through October or until supplies are exhausted (some of the stores have the limited stock signs on their Missoni displays while others do not).
> Some stores put all the stock they had on their shelves while *others held some stock back and placed it out little by little each day as it sold.*
> Many returns have been made.  Thus, check back often.


^this.....grrrr......crafty of them, indeed......



Moon2020 said:


> In all my travels, I have yet to see any of the silk scarfs, an umbrella, an espresso set, a prep bowl set, dishes other than b/w, a passione/colore woven clutch, sticky notes, note cube, an infinity scarf, towels, tumblers, shower curtains, ottoman, blown glassware, etc.



I've been to several Chicago-area Targets over the past week or so. I spotted (and bought!) a colore umbrella and the colore dinner plates; these are likely to be keepers! Spotted but not bought were the floral ottoman, one hand towel, the colore long scarf, the set of 12 note cards, the gift tags, one zig-zag mug, one b/w floral canister, the set of three serving plates in the black/white and the brown/white, shower curtains, picture frames and framed wall art, a clipboard, girls' scarves, colore tube top, wheeled luggage, a tall vase with the zig-zag print (loved it but didn't need it), bedding, zig zag rectangle pillows, travel tote, passione shoulder bag. I haven't seen prep bowls, tumblers, silk scarves, sticky notes, clutches, note cube, infinity scarves. Finally found a passione ruana! I'd say the vast majority of my sightings were returns, because I didn't even start hunting until last week.


----------



## AshJs3

luvednotspoiled said:


> Finally found the creeping floral comforter!!! Super excited, and I love the case it comes in and had an amazing idea! *What if we use the fabric case to make PILLOWS?!?!* It looks big enough to produce at least two pillows...
> 
> hmmmmmm....! What do you guys think?



I think that's a great idea!


----------



## youngprof

Now that things seemed to have stabilized a bit on ebay, I decided to go ahead and get some bedding! 

I decided on the colore mini chevron duvet set - it will go beautifully with my zigzag pillows (they are half solid brown, half the same colore zigzag pattern but larger, so I think they will pop against the small chevron background).

I paid only $10 over retail - there are just tons of this particular item, so please shop around! I bet you will see some returns as well - I just decided not to risk it, since I only have 1 nearby Target (can't check multiple places for returns).

Very happy - can't wait to re-do my bed!


----------



## azureartist

ikny said:


> Looks like two poufs are available online now:
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Fabric-Square-Pouf-Floral-Pattern-with-M-Zizag-Piping/-/A-13565877
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Fabric-Pentagonal-Pouf-Rose-Wine-White-Zig-Zag/-/A-13565875



Thanks Ikny! Saw the second one for 50% off at one of my Targets.


----------



## nauticalstar

luvednotspoiled said:


> Finally found the creeping floral comforter!!! Super excited, and I love the case it comes in and had an amazing idea! *What if we use the fabric case to make PILLOWS?!?!* It looks big enough to produce at least two pillows...
> 
> hmmmmmm....! What do you guys think?





Miss Kris said:


> I AM DOING THAT!  I am already working on it!  It's the first thing I thought of!  I forgot to share it here though!



You could even make the back of the pillow in a solid coordinating color, and your fabric would go further!


----------



## Moon2020

happybag said:


> I've been to several Chicago-area Targets over the past week or so. I spotted (and bought!) a colore umbrella and the colore dinner plates; these are likely to be keepers! ... I'd say the vast majority of my sightings were returns, because I didn't even start hunting until last week.



Lucky finds!  

The clothing is not my style, but I do like the accessories and the housewares.


----------



## Miss Kris

nauticalstar said:


> You could even make the back of the pillow in a solid coordinating color, and your fabric would go further!



Good idea!


----------



## Miss Kris

ikny said:


> Looks like two poufs are available online now:
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Fabric-Square-Pouf-Floral-Pattern-with-M-Zizag-Piping/-/A-13565877
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Fabric-Pentagonal-Pouf-Rose-Wine-White-Zig-Zag/-/A-13565875



I have the floral one!  It's beautiful!


----------



## Miss Kris

AshJs3 said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone here for being so nice! I always love reading all of the new replies.
> 
> Went to another Target tonight and saw a robe. It had a big long "run" in the material though.



Seriously.  If I learned one thing out of all of this, it's how civilized tPF is in comparison to other places.  In almost 300 pages there really hasn't been any drama.  Can't say that for other places


----------



## Miss Kris

I'm totally buying the throws I need on eBay, but seriously, all I want is to freaking see a throw on a target shelf.  Just to appease myself in knowing that it actually exists in stores


----------



## addictedtopurses

Several stores are now experiencing returns of online merchandise and for some reason, those items are marked with clearance prices. 

At my local target tonight, I saw a medium of the maxi skirt with the brown and colored pattern (sorry not up on the names) marked at $12.56. Also, saw small bowls and plates marked at $8.06 for a set that retailed for $30ish.

I don't know if target stores allow for phone orders and shipping, but if they do, pm me and I will let you know which store.


----------



## Miss Kris

addictedtopurses said:


> Several stores are now experiencing returns of online merchandise and for some reason, those items are marked with clearance prices.
> 
> At my local target tonight, I saw a medium of the maxi skirt with the brown and colored pattern (sorry not up on the names) marked at $12.56. Also, saw small bowls and plates marked at $8.06 for a set that retailed for $30ish.
> 
> I don't know if target stores allow for phone orders and shipping, but if they do, pm me and I will let you know which store.



It seems like all the stores are doing that.. Except any of the ones I went to!  Argh!


----------



## LeeMiller

I went to target tonight and saw lots of returns.  I tried on the black panel dress and it wasn't for me - I'm too hippy - too bad but luckily I didnt get it on eBay. Wasn't crazy about the ski jacket either. housewares was picked over but I finally saw the three piece platter - cute but too heavy for me.  So I guess I only have housewares on my wishlist and a bit to return myself.


----------



## LeeMiller

Miss Kris said:


> It seems like all the stores are doing that.. Except any of the ones I went to!  Argh!



Not in the ones I've seen either!  But they do dump missoni in the clearance section at full price!?!


----------



## Miss Kris

LeeMiller said:


> Not in the ones I've seen either!  But they do dump missoni in the clearance section at full price!?!



The only clearance I saw was a tankini top.  Nothing else!  Maybe it differs by region?


----------



## Miss Kris

Time for me to catch up on sleep.  Goodnight!


----------



## mezmari

Miss Kris said:


> It seems like all the stores are doing that.. Except any of the ones I went to! Argh!


 
not all of the stores are doing that. For example gaithersburg store does not . they will have same merchandise from on line only marked full price! they also tried to sell me a baby blanket for 29.99 (24.99 original price) . Go figure!


----------



## azureartist

addictedtopurses said:


> Several stores are now experiencing returns of online merchandise and for some reason, those items are marked with clearance prices.
> 
> At my local target tonight, I saw a medium of the maxi skirt with the brown and colored pattern (sorry not up on the names) marked at $12.56. Also, saw small bowls and plates marked at $8.06 for a set that retailed for $30ish.
> 
> I don't know if target stores allow for phone orders and shipping, but if they do, pm me and I will let you know which store.



I'm hoping some of the things I bought go on clearance  ! I haven't worn anything (too hot here) or taken off tags, but if I do see my size I will buy and return the one I already have (is that bad of me?). Did manage to find the magenta/purple V-neck sweater on clearance for $11!  I bet we will see a lot of houseware things on clearance in the coming months! Makes nice holiday presents!


----------



## tastangan

Miss Kris said:


> It seems like all the stores are doing that.. Except any of the ones I went to!  Argh!



I thought the store only reduce the prices of online only items? I manage to find the purple zig zag duvet set for 30% off.

Can you send me the link for the inventory tracker? Thanks for compiling it.


----------



## tastangan

azureartist said:


> I'm hoping some of the things I bought go on clearance  ! I haven't worn anything (too hot here) or taken off tags, but if I do see my size I will buy and return the one I already have (is that bad of me?). Did manage to find the magenta/purple V-neck sweater on clearance for $11!  I bet we will see a lot of houseware things on clearance in the coming months! Makes nice holiday presents!



Congrats on scoring the sweater at clearance. I would love to find it too. If I find an item that I already have at a lower price later, I would return the original one too as long as I've not used it.


----------



## sammix3

tastangan said:


> I thought the store only reduce the prices of online only items? I manage to find the purple zig zag duvet set for 30% off.
> 
> Can you send me the link for the inventory tracker? Thanks for compiling it.



Wow you are super lucky! I paid big bucks for mine lol


----------



## MandB

Today I scored some striped bath towels, hand towels, and the colore valet at Target!


----------



## Jencine

My local Target had two of the big luggage pieces on an endcap yesterday... I couldn't find a price on the tag so I dragged it over to a scanner and when I went to scan them I was actually kind of shocked; I didn't realize the price of the luggage was $170 even with the prop 65 lead warning hangtag. Anyone else feel that's a little much for a mid-line non-name brand piece of luggage?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Miss Kris said:


> Time for me to catch up on sleep.  Goodnight!



Awe MissKriss did you delete the inventory tracker?  So sad.    May it rest in peace.


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> I'm totally buying the throws I need on eBay, but seriously, all I want is to freaking see a throw on a target shelf.  Just to appease myself in knowing that it actually exists in stores


 
I have yet to see almost anything in my area stores (yet alone a throw).  Apparently, whatever they did have was gone in less than 15 minutes after opening on September 13th (from what the store employees have told me).  It's really crazy.  This is the first Target collab I have ever looked for, but I remember seeing stock of past collabs in the store that were available weeks after the launch.  When I looked under different zip codes in the tracker, I was amazed at how much more was showing up in certain areas than in mine.



LeeMiller said:


> I went to target tonight and saw lots of returns.  I tried on the black panel dress and it wasn't for me - I'm too hippy - too bad but luckily I didnt get it on eBay. Wasn't crazy about the ski jacket either. housewares was picked over but I finally saw the three piece platter - cute but too heavy for me.  So I guess I only have housewares on my wishlist and a bit to return myself.


 
Lucky you!  At least you live somewhere where something desirable from the line is showing up.  The panel dress is one of the things I ordered but never received, and I have yet to see one in person.  I did find a few returns after making several trips to different Targets in my area (and by a few, I mean I saw maybe 10 items total from the collection--including baby items).  That's why I am having difficulty deciding whether to buy on ebay.  Some things have looked so different when I saw them in person--some I think look so much better, and others I don't like as much as I thought from the picture.  I started with a very specific wish list from this collection, and now I seem to be buying whatever I am lucky enough to find that still looks OK to me.  

Also, I know that the only store I have found any inventory in does not mark down the internet returns.  I managed to buy a martini shaker that was an internet return (you could tell by the tag) and it was the same price as online.

Is it crazy that I am wondering about flying out to an area that shows much more inventory on the tracker?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Am i the only one who gets a link to my google account when i try to access the tracker?  i dont know if i should enter my info or not...


----------



## iluvmybags

I stopped at the store on Clark & Roosevelt today and they had a lot more than what they had last week -- the manager said that one woman returned $2300 worth of Missoni this week! (probably an unsuccessful ebay seller!).  Everything was full price tho -- even the online returns which they retagged w/generic tags.  The only thing that was reduced were some picture frames.  He said that online exclusives were the only things that they were reducing, which I thought was kinda odd.  I'm pretty sure some of the clothing they had there were marked ONLINE EXCLUSIVE on the website, yet they were still marked full price.  And they had several pic frames, like if they recd a shipment of them rather than a return (unless someone bought three of every pic frame -- because they had 3 frames in 3 diff styles & they were all clearance price (30% off))

I picked up a sweater that I'm going to return -- they put the tag on the inside tag and it got caught on the sweater and snagged the thread (careless tagging!)  I also got a throw pillow (I wish it were a throw blanket!), that I'm trying to decide whether or not to keep (they only had one -- too bad they didn't have a set!)


----------



## paradise392

i went to target today and got some more stuff! this target is a little further from me but they had so much stuff.  

Well anyways, I got the 2 piece babydoll set (love it!!), silky woven chemise, a brown cami, and a black and white zigzag sweater vest.  

Does anyone know the original price of the black and white zig zag sweater vest?


----------



## azureartist

paradise392 said:


> i went to target today and got some more stuff! this target is a little further from me but they had so much stuff.
> 
> Well anyways, I got the 2 piece babydoll set (love it!!), silky woven chemise, a brown cami, and a black and white zigzag sweater vest.
> 
> Does anyone know the original price of the black and white zig zag sweater vest?



Congrats on your haul! I think it is $29.99.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^I think the sweater vest was $29.99.  I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## paradise392

azureartist said:


> Congrats on your haul! I think it is $29.99.



Thanks! The reason i ask is because the women who rung me up didnt know the price so she asked me what I thought the price was.  I said i had no idea and so she said she would just give it to me for $20.  I dont think she knew it was missoni or knew what missoni was.  She typed in the item number but no price came up.  im assuming she typed it wrong.


----------



## saligator

Cupertino Target, in CA tonight had:  2 chanel like/ b/w cardies M, L  a M long blue/blue open cardie, Space dye magenta turtleneck M, and a bunch of stuff in S, XS.

They also have like a zillion neck pillows.


----------



## paradise392

La Comtesse said:


> ^^I think the sweater vest was $29.99.  I'm still waiting on mine.



ohh okk thankss (:


----------



## Moon2020

I think I'm going to head across town today and see what I can find at 8 am.

I'm not sure if I should say that I'm lucky (or cursed) that I live in a metro area that has way too many Target stores.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Jencine said:


> My local Target had two of the big luggage pieces on an endcap yesterday... I couldn't find a price on the tag so I dragged it over to a scanner and when I went to scan them I was actually kind of shocked; I didn't realize the price of the luggage was $170 even with the prop 65 lead warning hangtag. *Anyone else feel that's a little much for a mid-line non-name brand piece of luggage?*




I did!! I bought one the first day, with the matching weekender bag, but returned it, the price and prop 65 warning was a total turn off!!


----------



## surlygirl

the prop 65 warning is interesting, but it's even present on regular Missoni and other items containing certain materials. I was looking at something on NM or maybe Net-a-Porter and saw the warning there, too. they have to list the warning now, but it's not something that hasn't been around before. still doesn't make me feel great, and I didn't get anything that had the warning ... although not for that reason.

off to return a few things to target and just realized I'm wearing the long brown zigzag cardigan today. oh well ... let's see how this goes.

also, last week at NM in Tysons, I saw a woman wearing: both the space-dyed gold shell and cardigan, the light blue zig zag skirt and hat and some printed scarf that looked like full-line Missoni or maybe just a Missoni for Target scarf that I hadn't seen before. I so wanted to snap a pic, but she was moving fast! the looks on the SAs faces were priceless!


----------



## Miss Kris

Jencine said:


> My local Target had two of the big luggage pieces on an endcap yesterday... I couldn't find a price on the tag so I dragged it over to a scanner and when I went to scan them I was actually kind of shocked; I didn't realize the price of the luggage was $170 even with the prop 65 lead warning hangtag. Anyone else feel that's a little much for a mid-line non-name brand piece of luggage?



I'm actually the opposite.  I have gone through luggage like water, and this one seems like it's pretty good quality.  I love that it rolls smoothly and 360 degrees.  I like how it comes with the laundry bag and shoe bag too!


----------



## sammix3

What kinda stuff in XS and S? Is the pink striped dress there? I know... wishful thinking lol. 



saligator said:


> Cupertino Target, in CA tonight had:  2 chanel like/ b/w cardies M, L  a M long blue/blue open cardie, Space dye magenta turtleneck M, and a bunch of stuff in S, XS.
> 
> They also have like a zillion neck pillows.


----------



## Miss Kris

So, I was on the phone, and The Poof (see avatar) plopped down on my throw and was meowing non stop while kneading the blanket.  I take this to mean she is demanding another one.  Guess I have no choice to buy one on ebay..much to DBFs dismay LOL


----------



## Miss Kris

Someone stole the tracker and made a new blog with it.. Copied and pasted.


----------



## sammix3

OMG I'm so sorry.. people are so blah!! 



Miss Kris said:


> Someone stole the tracker and made a new blog with it.. Copied and pasted.


----------



## nova_girl

Miss Kris said:


> Someone stole the tracker and made a new blog with it.. Copied and pasted.



Unbelievable.


----------



## Miss Kris

nova_girl said:


> Unbelievable.



It was the one giving me trouble too.  Now I have to deal with Google for plagiarism and infringement.  Ugh.  Just so much easier to buy off of eBay and be done with it.  I feel like my story should be in the eBay thread


----------



## Miss Kris

What a headache.  I have been advised to make the tracker public again by Google. So, I put it back in my siggy


----------



## pinklepurr

Miss Kris said:


> So, I was on the phone, and The Poof (see avatar) plopped down on my throw and was meowing non stop while kneading the blanket.  I take this to mean she is demanding another one.  Guess I have no choice to buy one on ebay..much to DBFs dismay LOL


Too too cute!

I saw that someone else had copy/pasted your tracker...she could've at least credited you with it.

Still on the hunt for the elusive colore throw.....I think that's all I want now, 20+ Target Missoni items later....


----------



## Miss Kris

pinklepurr said:


> Too too cute!
> 
> I saw that someone else had copy/pasted your tracker...she could've at least credited you with it.
> 
> Still on the hunt for the elusive colore throw.....I think that's all I want now, 20+ Target Missoni items later....



She was the bully too.  But, tracker is back. Google recommended it to deter people from stealing


----------



## nauticalstar

Does anyone have strong opinions about the makeup cases? I have 3 and can't decide which to keep. 

I have the:
hanging valet, which I think will be great for most trips, I don't bring a lot of makeup or anything like that

train case in passione- is cute, but I don't even have enough makeup in my whole collection to fill it, so will it get much use? I dunno.

the weekender- also cute, would fit things like straightener and hairbrush.

I'm just wondering which styles are the most practical. TIA!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I used the hanging valet last weekend and loved it.  I did have a trip though, a wedding in Baltimore so I had to bring lots of make-up.  LOL  But it made me happy to open it and see all my pretty chanel make-up and brushes.  I then had everything out on the counter in the hotel and it looked like I was doing a runway show.  BF went in the bathroom and just started laughing.  Needless to say I love the valet but its the only one I have so I can't compare. 



nauticalstar said:


> Does anyone have strong opinions about the makeup cases? I have 3 and can't decide which to keep.
> 
> I have the:
> hanging valet, which I think will be great for most trips, I don't bring a lot of makeup or anything like that
> 
> train case in passione- is cute, but I don't even have enough makeup in my whole collection to fill it, so will it get much use? I dunno.
> 
> the weekender- also cute, would fit things like straightener and hairbrush.
> 
> I'm just wondering which styles are the most practical. TIA!


----------



## Miss Kris

nauticalstar said:


> Does anyone have strong opinions about the makeup cases? I have 3 and can't decide which to keep.
> 
> I have the:
> hanging valet, which I think will be great for most trips, I don't bring a lot of makeup or anything like that
> 
> train case in passione- is cute, but I don't even have enough makeup in my whole collection to fill it, so will it get much use? I dunno.
> 
> the weekender- also cute, would fit things like straightener and hairbrush.
> 
> I'm just wondering which styles are the most practical. TIA!




I like the valet best.  Keeps things off the counter in hotels!  I got the train case to match my luggage though!


----------



## azureartist

Miss Kris said:


> So, I was on the phone, and The Poof (see avatar) plopped down on my throw and was meowing non stop while kneading the blanket.  *I take this to mean she is demanding another one.  Guess I have no choice to buy one on ebay..much to DBFs dismay LOL*


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


>



The Poof means business.  She gets feisty when she doesnt get what she wants.  She is a very strong 4 pounds.  I'm scared.  I better go buy her that throw


----------



## Chanel 0407

Miss Kris, LOL.  I agree the valet is supposed to keep things off counters.  Part of the fun though for me is setting up for the night out but then after the show is over it goes back in the valet. 



Miss Kris said:


> I like the valet best. Keeps things off the counter in hotels! I got the train case to match my luggage though!


----------



## azureartist

Miss Kris said:


> The Poof means business.  She gets feisty when she doesnt get what she wants.  She is a very strong 4 pounds.  I'm scared.  I better go buy her that throw




^^^
Spits out coffee.


----------



## Miss Kris

Chanel 0407 said:


> Miss Kris, LOL.  I agree the valet is supposed to keep things off counters.  Part of the fun though for me is setting up for the night out but then after the show is over it goes back in the valet.



Lol I read what you wrote after I posted!  Too funny!


----------



## azureartist

Chanel 0407 said:


> Miss Kris, LOL.  I agree the valet is supposed to keep things off counters.  Part of the fun though for me is setting up for the night out but then after the show is over it goes back in the valet.



Does the valet come in the same Zig Zag colors as my avatar? I got the one in the purple flowers.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes my Valet is like your avatar.



azureartist said:


> Does the valet come in the same Zig Zag colors as my avatar? I got the one in the purple flowers.


----------



## La Comtesse

surlygirl said:


> also, last week at NM in Tysons, I saw a woman wearing: both the space-dyed gold shell and cardigan, the light blue zig zag skirt and hat and some printed scarf that looked like full-line Missoni or maybe just a Missoni for Target scarf that I hadn't seen before. I so wanted to snap a pic, but she was moving fast! the looks on the SAs faces were priceless!


 




Miss Kris said:


> Someone stole the tracker and made a new blog with it.. Copied and pasted.


 
  Sorry to hear you are still have such trouble.  Unbelievable!


----------



## lurkingsmirk

Enigma78 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Was this $79.99 originally?



Yup that's how much I paid.


----------



## happybag

I have the brown/black zig-zag knit shorts. They have the same Famiglia pattern as the brown/black long open cardigan. Does anyone know if the cardigan is made of the same material and has the same general construction as the knit shorts? I ask because the shorts are very well-made IMO, and I'd love to snag the cardigan if it's as nicely made as the shorts. The shorts are 100% rayon, but the material is so nice and thick and the stitching is clean.


----------



## saligator

sammix3 said:


> What kinda stuff in XS and S? Is the pink striped dress there? I know... wishful thinking lol.



No. I don't know what else---more blue things.


----------



## Moon2020

In today's travels, I found two large blown glass vases, one colore notes holder, and a colore zig zag soy candle.  The soy candle was on clearance.


----------



## ocgirl

I don't have the shorts, only the cardi.  I can tell you that the cardi is awesome.  Really substantial knit and very soft.  I read somewhere that the cardi was Angela Missoni's fave piece.



happybag said:


> I have the brown/black zig-zag knit shorts. They have the same Famiglia pattern as the brown/black long open cardigan. Does anyone know if the cardigan is made of the same material and has the same general construction as the knit shorts? I ask because the shorts are very well-made IMO, and I'd love to snag the cardigan if it's as nicely made as the shorts. The shorts are 100% rayon, but the material is so nice and thick and the stitching is clean.


----------



## happybag

ocgirl said:


> I don't have the shorts, only the cardi.  I can tell you that the cardi is awesome.  Really substantial knit and very soft.  I read somewhere that the cardi was Angela Missoni's fave piece.



Thank you ocgirl! It sounds and looks like the cardi and the shorts are made of the same material. I think I'll add the cardigan to my store stalking list......just when I thought my MfT collection was complete, le sigh.....


----------



## Chanel 0407

What size is your cardi?  I have the medium coming tomorrow but I hope its not too big.



ocgirl said:


> I don't have the shorts, only the cardi. I can tell you that the cardi is awesome. Really substantial knit and very soft. I read somewhere that the cardi was Angela Missoni's fave piece.


----------



## justlurking

ocgirl said:


> I don't have the shorts, only the cardi. I can tell you that the cardi is awesome. Really substantial knit and very soft. I read somewhere that the cardi was Angela Missoni's fave piece.


 
I ordered this in a large on the 13th. It was a must have for me. I eventually got an "approve delay" notice, which I did, really knowing full well that it would eventually be cancelled. It hasn't been cancelled yet, but I am sure it will as many others have had it cancelled. I then was lucky enough to see one returned to a store, but in a small, which was too tight. But, yes, I definitely agree, it was AWESOME. Well worth the price. I kind of wish they would just go ahead and cancel it instead of stringing me along because I feel that if I ebay one, I will then receive it, or find it in a store. This happened to me last week with another sweater I purchased on ebay...the pink and purple striped cardi. I walked into a store on Friday and that exact sweater was on the rack in MY SIZE staring me in the face! I'm surprised you all didn't hear me scream! I've never sold anything on ebay, so I left it there for someone else to find and enjoy. I just hope it fell into the right hands...someone who really wanted it for themselves.


----------



## katlun

Went to Target again thinking I wouldn't find a thing because it's a Sunday afternoon 

 I found a brown zigzag tote and a Ruana not sure how to wear it but didn't have time to think handling it like Marshalls buy it and think later


----------



## azureartist

katlun said:


> Went to Target again thinking I wouldn't find a thing because it's a Sunday afternoon
> 
> I found a brown zigzag tote and a Ruana not sure how to wear it but didn't have time to think handling it like Marshalls buy it and think later



Congrats *Katlin*! Which Ruana did you get? I found the Black one - much to my delight!  I really think it is a *MUST HAVE*!

On another note - I stopped by CS at one of the many Targets I visited today (I call it my "Missoni Workout"). They said they were supposed to be getting in a big shipment any day. And this time they are limiting how many one can purchase. So it may be true what one poster said that they have held back some items.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I wish my target would get more shipments.  They always tell me they don't have anything else and only Super Targets are getting new shipments consolidated from other stores.


----------



## katlun

azureartist said:


> Congrats *Katlin*! Which Ruana did you get? I found the Black one - much to my delight!  I really think it is a *MUST HAVE*!
> 
> On another note - I stopped by CS at one of the many Targets I visited today (I call it my "Missoni Workout"). They said they were supposed to be getting in a big shipment any day. And this time they are limiting how many one can purchase. So it may be true what one poster said that they have held back some items.



I got the black one - it was the only one in the store to get!

Getting a shipment is golden words 

Now I am going to have to stalk the 4 Targets in my area

My missoni workout involves a large latte from starbucks Not sure how much I am working out but it is some cardio


----------



## azureartist

katlun said:


> I got the black one - it was the only one in the store to get!
> 
> Getting a shipment is golden words
> 
> Now I am going to have to stalk the 4 Targets in my area
> 
> *My missoni workout involves a large latte from starbucks Not sure how much I am working out but it is some cardio*



LOL This! I do the same! (I think I've actually dropped a couple of pounds... seriously!)


----------



## azureartist

At the Escondido Target was the Colore Spinner and 4 Matching Travel Totes. One Black Cardigan in Large.


----------



## nova_girl

I just got back from the Target in Alexandria, VA (Beacon Mall) and I saw one serving tray, one picture frame, a couple pairs of the black pumps, two throw pillows (passione chevron pattern I think- it was solid green on one side), a full/queen duvet cover set in passione, two travel totes, one travel pillow, lots of eye shades and some clothes by the fitting rooms (two girls pieces and two womens button down shirts).

I ended up buying an eye shade to match the travel pillow I already bought, a serving bowl, a sweater skirt in blue (which I might return because I think it'll be too short even with leggings on) and a full/queen duvet cover set that was marked down to $50.66. I will be returning my full/queen comforter in passione next weekend probably if anyone wants to coordinate a time so they can buy it when I return it. I'll most likely return to either the Potomac Yard, Springfield Mall or Beacon Mall Target.

ETA: *Miss Kris* I hope making the tracker public ends your problems! I can't believe someone stole it and didn't credit you for it, but at the same time I _can_ believe it, unfortunately.


----------



## ocgirl

I have the small.  It fits a bit big.  I'm usually a M in tops, and for this collection, I have been getting all cardis in S.

I hope your M will fit you.  I wear mine like a car coat anyway, so even if it's a bit big, it's fine.  You can wear thicker tops underneath.



Chanel 0407 said:


> What size is your cardi?  I have the medium coming tomorrow but I hope its not too big.


----------



## pinklepurr

I went to 2 Targets today on my Missoni mission. This is a sickness. I would probably faint if I ever rounded a corner to see a throw just sitting there. Then I'd come to my senses and tackle it.


----------



## lulu212121

I went to Target and found much of the same stuff that has been there since the 1st week. My store has several small & medium vases, few candles, various plates, few floral duvets, 3 creeping comforters, 2 luggage, 3 travel bags, 2 valet, several picutes & frames. (I know, I'm sick that I can remember quantities)  Looks like the kids' stuff has been restocked, but no womens.


----------



## Miss Curly

I can't believe some of you are finding Ruanas! That's on my stalking list and I have yet to see a black one anywhere. If anyone spots one of these in the East Valley (AZ) PM me please.


----------



## azureartist

Miss Curly said:


> I can't believe some of you are finding Ruanas! That's on my stalking list and I have yet to see a black one anywhere. If anyone spots one of these in the East Valley (AZ) PM me please.



I see by Miss Kris's tracker the brown one is showing "Limited Availability" in Glendale.


----------



## xanderbsb

sammix3 said:


> What kinda stuff in XS and S? Is the pink striped dress there? I know... wishful thinking lol.



I was at Cupertino this morning & I didn't see the pink striped dress there. The selection I saw was there didn't seem to be the popular items. It was mostly the usual untouched items like lingerie & pj pants lol


----------



## mezmari

Chanel 0407 said:


> What size is your cardi? I have the medium coming tomorrow but I hope its not too big.


 
will you let us know how it fits? i'm also looking for this cardi, and wondering if i should go for large or medium!! thanks!! hope you will be happy with your cardi tomorrow


----------



## mezmari

Does anyone know the name for this cardi? What is it on the inventory tracker? Is it the same material/type of a cardi as a blue long open one with zig zags ? thank you!! How much was it, does anyone know? thank you so much!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180730103714?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Couturable

mezmari said:


> Does anyone know the name for this cardi? What is it on the inventory tracker? Is it the same material/type of a cardi as a blue long open one with zig zags ? thank you!! How much was it, does anyone know? thank you so much!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180730103714?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



It's called the "Open Cardigan" in Famiglia. Item # is 251 03 0600 (Not sure if it's different item numbers for each size. This is taken from an XS)


----------



## Miss Curly

azureartist said:


> I see by Miss Kris's tracker the brown one is showing "Limited Availability" in Glendale.



Thanks for the help, but I'm really hoping for the black.


----------



## koshi13

mezmari said:


> Does anyone know the name for this cardi? What is it on the inventory tracker? Is it the same material/type of a cardi as a blue long open one with zig zags ? thank you!! How much was it, does anyone know? thank you so much!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180730103714?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi Maria! This cardigan is the same fabric as the black panel dress. It's a tight knit weave and it's very thick and smooth. It was $49.99 I think. Also it runs a bit large.


----------



## koshi13

mezmari said:


> will you let us know how it fits? i'm also looking for this cardi, and wondering if i should go for large or medium!! thanks!! hope you will be happy with your cardi tomorrow



I think you should be ok with a medium


----------



## katlun

Miss Curly said:


> Thanks for the help, but I'm really hoping for the black.


 
the black ruana number is:

061020320

don't know how to find the tracker on the target site but you can put that number in the scanner at target to see if they have it


----------



## sammix3

Thanks for letting me know! Good thing I didn't go out of my way to go.



xanderbsb said:


> I was at Cupertino this morning & I didn't see the pink striped dress there. The selection I saw was there didn't seem to be the popular items. It was mostly the usual untouched items like lingerie & pj pants lol


----------



## mezmari

koshi13 said:


> I think you should be ok with a medium


 
Thanks, Lisa


----------



## mezmari

Couturable said:


> It's called the "Open Cardigan" in Famiglia. Item # is 251 03 0600 (Not sure if it's different item numbers for each size. This is taken from an XS)


 
thank you very much!


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> Congrats *Katlin*! Which Ruana did you get? I found the Black one - much to my delight!  I really think it is a *MUST HAVE*!
> 
> On another note - I stopped by CS at one of the many Targets I visited today (I call it my "Missoni Workout"). They said they were supposed to be getting in a big shipment any day. And this time they are limiting how many one can purchase. So it may be true what one poster said that they have held back some items.



I wear my Ruana every day at work at my desk!  I wrap it around like a blanket!  It's really nice!


----------



## Miss Kris

mezmari said:


> Does anyone know the name for this cardi? What is it on the inventory tracker? Is it the same material/type of a cardi as a blue long open one with zig zags ? thank you!! How much was it, does anyone know? thank you so much!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180730103714?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



On the tracker it is brown zig zag cardy!


----------



## Miss Kris

Miss Curly said:


> Thanks for the help, but I'm really hoping for the black.



Yea, I had both brown and black and found the black more versatile so I sold the brown.  It's the type of piece you wear to sit down with if that makes sense...not so much to match a specific outfit, so the black matched everything much better


----------



## Miss Kris

Ok so I am still regretting selling the espresso set and have been considering buying one off eBay.  With that said, I am starting to worry about the quality.  I have noticed alot of people saying theirs have chips or have broken.  I then remind myself that this is a $40 item and it very well may be poor quality.  I couldn't tell either way when I had it in my possession, but after reading alot of stories, it makes me wonder if it is worth it to buy again


----------



## LoveMyMarc

My sister actually found the pink striped dress on clearance for around $27!!!!! She ended up selling it though. I was going to take it, but it was too big. 

I'm debating on whether or not to keep the brown zig zag open cardigan. Does anyone know if it will shrink?


----------



## New2Coach

Miss Kris said:


> Ok so I am still regretting selling the espresso set and have been considering buying one off eBay.  With that said, I am starting to worry about the quality.  I have noticed alot of people saying theirs have chips or have broken.  I then remind myself that this is a $40 item and it very well may be poor quality.  I couldn't tell either way when I had it in my possession, but after reading alot of stories, it makes me wonder if it is worth it to buy again


Well even though these items are Missoni And are very very pretty to look at the bottom line is they are made for Target items. I honestly think they are probably worth right around what they were priced at originally. maybe a little less. now whos to say they are not worth what you are willing to pay for them.  For me I had to step back and take a good look at things. I really wanted the throw, and I still do, but I am not willing to pay ebay prices for something that I could get for far less. Maybe I will never see the Missoni throw in my home, but I will accept that. I really don't NEED a throw anyway. And if I decide I do I can get the same quality throw for far less at Target. I looked and they had very pretty ones that would go great in my room.
That being said for ME it was about the thrill of the chase. I went to target every day for 2 weeks! And everyday I would come home with a sack full of Target goodies-not necessarily Missoni stuff either. I had to quit cold turkey. Now this is JMO and you don't have to follow my advice, but step back and think of exactly WHY you feel you need or want the expresso set? Is it something you truly will use or is it just for decoration? Do you want it because you don't have it? (I know i thought I needed one just because everyone seemed to want it)
 How much do you really think it is worth to you?
And last what will your boyfriend say when it is back in your home.
So far i am happy that I have decided to end the chase. It's freeing for sure. I do wish I could say I was satisfied, but sadly without the throw I am not. But I am moving on with just the few little things I acquired. 
Sorry for the long post. I have become a hunting widow as hunting season started Saturday and I am alone at last


----------



## Miss Kris

New2Coach said:


> Well even though these items are Missoni And are very very pretty to look at the bottom line is they are made for Target items. I honestly think they are probably worth right around what they were priced at originally. maybe a little less. now whos to say they are not worth what you are willing to pay for them.  For me I had to step back and take a good look at things. I really wanted the throw, and I still do, but I am not willing to pay ebay prices for something that I could get for far less. Maybe I will never see the Missoni throw in my home, but I will accept that. I really don't NEED a throw anyway. And if I decide I do I can get the same quality throw for far less at Target. I looked and they had very pretty ones that would go great in my room.
> That being said for ME it was about the thrill of the chase. I went to target every day for 2 weeks! And everyday I would come home with a sack full of Target goodies-not necessarily Missoni stuff either. I had to quit cold turkey. Now this is JMO and you don't have to follow my advice, but step back and think of exactly WHY you feel you need or want the expresso set? Is it something you truly will use or is it just for decoration? Do you want it because you don't have it? (I know i thought I needed one just because everyone seemed to want it)
> How much do you really think it is worth to you?
> And last what will your boyfriend say when it is back in your home.
> So far i am happy that I have decided to end the chase. It's freeing for sure. I do wish I could say I was satisfied, but sadly without the throw I am not. But I am moving on with just the few little things I acquired.
> Sorry for the long post. I have become a hunting widow as hunting season started Saturday and I am alone at last



Very good advice!  I think it's more because it looked really pretty on my counter - it looked so nice with the color granite that I have (kind of brought out the reddish color in it!).  I thought it was cute too - less for use, more for decoration.  And you are very right, DBF will kill me!   I think maybe I'll just get an ebay throw to match my bedding and call it a day.


----------



## Miss Kris

LoveMyMarc said:


> My sister actually found the pink striped dress on clearance for around $27!!!!! She ended up selling it though. I was going to take it, but it was too big.
> 
> I'm debating on whether or not to keep the brown zig zag open cardigan. Does anyone know if it will shrink?



Lucky!  I paid too much for it on ebay.. but it seems like a steal compared to what they are selling for ($180+!).  

Just wash it in cold water and it won't shrink!


----------



## Miss Kris

katlun said:


> the black ruana number is:
> 
> 061020320
> 
> don't know how to find the tracker on the target site but you can put that number in the scanner at target to see if they have it



Thank you!  I updated the tracker with this!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Miss Kris said:


> Lucky!  I paid too much for it on ebay.. but it seems like a steal compared to what they are selling for ($180+!).
> 
> Just wash it in cold water and it won't shrink!



Well, I want it to shrink a little bit. I think it's 100% rayon.

She ended up getting $130 for it. I was shocked! One sold on eBay for $200 yesterday. Now that is crazy!!!


----------



## LeeMiller

surlygirl said:


> off to return a few things to target and just realized I'm wearing the long brown zigzag cardigan today. oh well ... let's see how this goes.
> 
> also, last week at NM in Tysons, I saw a woman wearing: both the space-dyed gold shell and cardigan, the light blue zig zag skirt and hat and some printed scarf that looked like full-line Missoni or maybe just a Missoni for Target scarf that I hadn't seen before. I so wanted to snap a pic, but she was moving fast! the looks on the SAs faces were priceless!


 
Lol,  I saw someone in the Dupont Circle area in the rainboots today!  I was wearing the blue cardi --- I really love it.


----------



## LeeMiller

koshi13 said:


> Hi Maria! This cardigan is the same fabric as the black panel dress. It's a tight knit weave and it's very thick and smooth. It was $49.99 I think. Also it runs a bit large.


 
Can I ask if the cardi has any wool?  I tried on the panel dress and I don't think it had wool like the blue cardi.  Hmmm.  Also, do you think it runs larger than the blue cardi?  My blue cardi is a little big so I'm thinking maybe a small instead of a medium?  

** will the madness ever end?  ***


----------



## *Jem*

I went to 2 stores today and one had the online stuff marked down (just a set of sheets) and i found the brown Ruana! I'm so excited, I now have both colors.


----------



## LeeMiller

Miss Kris said:


> Ok so I am still regretting selling the espresso set and have been considering buying one off eBay. With that said, I am starting to worry about the quality. I have noticed alot of people saying theirs have chips or have broken. I then remind myself that this is a $40 item and it very well may be poor quality. I couldn't tell either way when I had it in my possession, but after reading alot of stories, it makes me wonder if it is worth it to buy again


 
Don't do it!  I have some Target stoneware (not Missoni) anyways they look like a hot mess!  Tons of chips.  I really regret buying them and will throw them out when we move.  As a comparision point I bought some plates from an etsy seller and they look perfect/pristine.  So if you're reading they'll chip - they will!  

For the price you can get some really cute espresso cups that are much better quality and will last.


----------



## LeeMiller

*Jem* said:


> I went to 2 stores today and one had the online stuff marked down (just a set of sheets) and i found the brown Ruana! I'm so excited, I now have both colors.


 
Congrats!  Hmmm, I do like the black one -- what is the material blend on the ruana?  Does it have some wool?


----------



## koshi13

LeeMiller said:


> Can I ask if the cardi has any wool?  I tried on the panel dress and I don't think it had wool like the blue cardi.  Hmmm.  Also, do you think it runs larger than the blue cardi?  My blue cardi is a little big so I'm thinking maybe a small instead of a medium?
> 
> ** will the madness ever end?  ***



Hi!  No wool in the cardigan, it is 100% rayon.  I personally think that this cardigan runs very very slightly larger then the open blue cardigan.  I have both cardigans in small.


----------



## koshi13

I think my Missoni madness is officially over !  I have some items that I ordered online that are delayed until October something so if those items actually ship it will be a bonus but if they're cancelled I won't be too upset.  I have gone to bed thinking about tracking down Missoni and woken up early with Missoni on the brain...friends said I needed an intervention soon.  Good luck to you all on your continued hunt.  I will try to post my haul here later this week


----------



## LeeMiller

^^
Thanks for the info!  Lol, I'm mostly cured too now that I have some pieces that I love.


----------



## azureartist

Miss Kris said:


> Very good advice!  I think it's more because it looked really pretty on my counter - it looked so nice with the color granite that I have (kind of brought out the reddish color in it!).  I thought it was cute too - less for use, more for decoration.  And you are very right, DBF will kill me!   I think maybe I'll just get an ebay throw to match my bedding and call it a day.



I think patience pays... and you will find it if it is in your fate and luck! Don't worry too much and know that all the good Karma and blessings you have gotten via your tracker will not go to waste. I know you will find another one...I feel it in my bones.


----------



## sammix3

I agree. I'm done too. I only bought one thing on eBay which I am proud of, but not of the price! I got everything I wanted on launch date at the store, and I knew I should've ordered online before the crash. Lesson learned, next time, buy now, return later!

Can't wait to see your haul Lisa!



koshi13 said:


> I think my Missoni madness is officially over !  I have some items that I ordered online that are delayed until October something so if those items actually ship it will be a bonus but if they're cancelled I won't be too upset.  I have gone to bed thinking about tracking down Missoni and woken up early with Missoni on the brain...friends said I needed an intervention soon.  Good luck to you all on your continued hunt.  I will try to post my haul here later this week


----------



## azureartist

sammix3 said:


> I agree. I'm done too. I only bought one thing on eBay which I am proud of, but not of the price! I got everything I wanted on launch date at the store, and I knew I should've ordered online before the crash. Lesson learned, next time, buy now, return later!
> 
> Can't wait to see your haul Lisa!



I'm about done too.....


----------



## LABAG

My daughter gave me a late birthday gift-
The passion color tote-luv it
The passion umbrella-matches perfect and is real nice
A wine box-she knows I luv wine and always have a bottle
A black zigzag mug-my collection is 7 now,
I luv her ,
I saw adult rainboots yesterday ,and the passion cosmetic valet-too cute


----------



## iluvmybags

I stopped at two Target stores and didn't find much.  I did find the Black and White Graphic T, and bought it, but don't know if I'm going to keep it.  I found the Canvas tote.  It's a really nice bag -- it would make a really good work tote (it would also make a great beach bag, but I never go to the beach!)

I found the laptop case and another throw pillow -- so I now I have two throw pillows, altho they're mismatched (one is blue/green & white, the other brown).

I got so excited at one store cuz I found the zig zag dress (which I really wanted!), but it was only a small and it doesn't fit.  I bought it anyhow and I'm hoping to maybe trade it over on FB (one of the pages is still open, the other one -- the one I liked! - has been closed).  

I wish I could find the long, open cardigans -- those are the only two things I ordered and really wanted (but that order was canceled ).  I've found a bunch of the textured zig zag cardigans in the pink & purple zig zag patterm, but no long cardigans.

I saw a Maxi Dress in a Small, the puffer jacket (which isn't very puffy!), a few pic frames and platters

None of the stuff was marked down here -- I asked about it, and she said only the online exclusives are being marked down, but reading about some of the items that other people have found & got at a reduced price, this doesn't really seem to be the case  

(oh yea -- I found another scarf!)


----------



## Miss Kris

LeeMiller said:


> Don't do it!  I have some Target stoneware (not Missoni) anyways they look like a hot mess!  Tons of chips.  I really regret buying them and will throw them out when we move.  As a comparision point I bought some plates from an etsy seller and they look perfect/pristine.  So if you're reading they'll chip - they will!
> 
> For the price you can get some really cute espresso cups that are much better quality and will last.



Oh etsy isa good idea!  I didn't even think of that!  *runs to etsy*


----------



## Miss Kris

LoveMyMarc said:


> Well, I want it to shrink a little bit. I think it's 100% rayon.
> 
> She ended up getting $130 for it. I was shocked! One sold on eBay for $200 yesterday. Now that is crazy!!!



The XS is at like $187 now!  Insane!


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> I think patience pays... and you will find it if it is in your fate and luck! Don't worry too much and know that all the good Karma and blessings you have gotten via your tracker will not go to waste. I know you will find another one...I feel it in my bones.


----------



## melvel

I'm pretty much done too, and I won't mind at this point if I don't get the Emma Roberts cardigan which is still pending on my unshipped orders.  I got the long brown open cardigan at retail from a very nice woman on the Facebook page, so that acquisition kinda replaces my longing for the Emma Roberts cardigan.

I really do want that colorful chevron mug, the chevron print pencil set (with the florals too) and the chevron print clipboard.  Looking at eBay, no ones selling all those three items together, and I really don't want to buy separately because the shipping charges would already make those items too expensive.


----------



## azureartist

iluvmybags said:


> I stopped at two Target stores and didn't find much.  I did find the Black and White Graphic T, and bought it, but don't know if I'm going to keep it.  I found the Canvas tote.  It's a really nice bag -- it would make a really good work tote (it would also make a great beach bag, but I never go to the beach!)
> 
> I found the laptop case and another throw pillow -- so I now I have two throw pillows, altho they're mismatched (one is blue/green & white, the other brown).
> 
> I got so excited at one store cuz I found the zig zag dress (which I really wanted!), but it was only a small and it doesn't fit.  I bought it anyhow and I'm hoping to maybe trade it over on FB (one of the pages is still open, the other one -- the one I liked! - has been closed).
> 
> I wish I could find the long, open cardigans -- those are the only two things I ordered and really wanted (but that order was canceled ).  I've found a bunch of the textured zig zag cardigans in the pink & purple zig zag patterm, but no long cardigans.
> 
> I saw a Maxi Dress in a Small, the puffer jacket (which isn't very puffy!), a few pic frames and platters
> 
> None of the stuff was marked down here -- I asked about it, and she said only the online exclusives are being marked down, but reading about some of the items that other people have found & got at a reduced price, this doesn't really seem to be the case
> 
> (oh yea -- I found another scarf!)



I bought the small B&W T (no way I am a small ... I wish). It is very stretchy though. So others take note! I say keep and wait and find... eventually there will be a return.
Not impressed with the Puffer Jacket (I agree not so puffy and cute).


----------



## Chanel 0407

I should check the FB page maybe someone will trade for my long open cardi in brown.


----------



## Miss Kris

These would be cute..if they weren't mustaches..http://www.etsy.com/listing/7695420...=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

ETA:  found them without the mustache!  http://www.worldmarket.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3596434&CAWELAID=505310401

Different color way:  http://www.amazon.com/Present-Time-Grannys-Porcelain-Espresso/dp/B00385XS1W


----------



## LABAG

I found a chevron clipboard in store-just keep looking,it wasn't there last week-they are really nice-got the floral too-color in a see of black binders and mostly men-LOL



UOTE=melvel;20058550]I'm pretty much done too, and I won't mind at this point if I don't get the Emma Roberts cardigan which is still pending on my unshipped orders.  I got the long brown open cardigan at retail from a very nice woman on the Facebook page, so that acquisition kinda replaces my longing for the Emma Roberts cardigan.

I really do want that colorful chevron mug, the chevron print pencil set (with the florals too) and the chevron print clipboard.  Looking at eBay, no ones selling all those three items together, and I really don't want to buy separately because the shipping charges would already make those items too expensive.[/QUOTE]


----------



## melvel

OK, I have a dilemma.  I still have two items that have not been shipped from my consolidated Target.com orders:  the Emma Roberts cardigan and a pair of socks.  I finally decided today to cancel the socks, so I go on the 'cancel an item' page.  There I see that instead of one cardigan, they're showing I can cancel two cardigans?  Does this mean they're incorrectly processing my order for two cardigans?  I don't want to cancel one of those cardigans, as I might accidentally cancel both, but I don't want to be charged for two cardigans either (or worse, have the order cancelled because of quantity limits!)  As usual, customer service has been a PITA.


----------



## Miss Kris

melvel said:


> OK, I have a dilemma.  I still have two items that have not been shipped from my consolidated Target.com orders:  the Emma Roberts cardigan and a pair of socks.  I finally decided today to cancel the socks, so I go on the 'cancel an item' page.  There I see that instead of one cardigan, they're showing I can cancel two cardigans?  Does this mean they're incorrectly processing my order for two cardigans?  I don't want to cancel one of those cardigans, as I might accidentally cancel both, but I don't want to be charged for two cardigans either (or worse, have the order cancelled because of quantity limits!)  As usual, customer service has been a PITA.



I would leave it alone.  IMO, it would be better to be charged for two and sent two and then return one than to get none if it is a glitch!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes I agree ^.  At  least when it arrives its easy enough to return.  Just don't misplace the receipt.  Its a nitemare without receipts.


----------



## nauticalstar

Chanel 0407 said:


> I used the hanging valet last weekend and loved it.  I did have a trip though, a wedding in Baltimore so I had to bring lots of make-up.  LOL  But it made me happy to open it and see all my pretty chanel make-up and brushes.  I then had everything out on the counter in the hotel and it looked like I was doing a runway show.  BF went in the bathroom and just started laughing.  Needless to say I love the valet but its the only one I have so I can't compare.





Miss Kris said:


> I like the valet best.  Keeps things off the counter in hotels!  I got the train case to match my luggage though!



Thanks for the tips! I'll definitely keep the valet  Might pass along one of the other cases to my sister for christmas. I have awhile to decide before the return deadline, anyway. 



Miss Kris said:


> The Poof means business.  She gets feisty when she doesnt get what she wants.  She is a very strong 4 pounds.  I'm scared.  I better go buy her that throw







azureartist said:


> Does the valet come in the same Zig Zag colors as my avatar? I got the one in the purple flowers.



Yup! Thats the one I have. Its smaller than the purple one, though.



Miss Kris said:


> These would be cute..if they weren't mustaches..http://www.etsy.com/listing/7695420...=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade
> 
> ETA:  found them without the mustache!  http://www.worldmarket.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3596434&CAWELAID=505310401
> 
> Different color way:  http://www.amazon.com/Present-Time-Grannys-Porcelain-Espresso/dp/B00385XS1W



There are some really cute sets on there! I like this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Present-Time-...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1317611039&sr=1-20

and I actually own this one, and can vouch for its durability  We've had it over a year, and its gone through the dishwasher and everything. No chips!

http://www.amazon.com/Present-Time-...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1317611240&sr=1-36


----------



## koshi13

melvel said:


> OK, I have a dilemma.  I still have two items that have not been shipped from my consolidated Target.com orders:  the Emma Roberts cardigan and a pair of socks.  I finally decided today to cancel the socks, so I go on the 'cancel an item' page.  There I see that instead of one cardigan, they're showing I can cancel two cardigans?  Does this mean they're incorrectly processing my order for two cardigans?  I don't want to cancel one of those cardigans, as I might accidentally cancel both, but I don't want to be charged for two cardigans either (or worse, have the order cancelled because of quantity limits!)  As usual, customer service has been a PITA.



this happened to me...it's a glitch...even if u try to cancel only the socks u will get an error message to call guest services...i just left it alone.  it happened on another order also but when that item shipped they shipped and charged only the amount i had originally ordered.  their system is so screwy!  you would think by now they would have fixed it.


----------



## Miss Kris

nauticalstar said:


> Thanks for the tips! I'll definitely keep the valet  Might pass along one of the other cases to my sister for christmas. I have awhile to decide before the return deadline, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Thats the one I have. Its smaller than the purple one, though.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some really cute sets on there! I like this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Present-Time-...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1317611039&sr=1-20
> 
> and I actually own this one, and can vouch for its durability  We've had it over a year, and its gone through the dishwasher and everything. No chips!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Present-Time-...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1317611240&sr=1-36




Omg that does it!  I am buying one of those!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Those espresso sets are really cute.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## youngprof

For those of you who have the brown knit open cardigan, can I get an honest opinion? I'm trying to decide if I should try for a L or XL, I'm about a size 10/12 on top, but a size 14 on the bottom. 

Any opinions (well, please, polite ones, I'm working on losing the extra weight, but it is going ever so slowly!) would be appreciated.


----------



## azureartist

youngprof said:


> For those of you who have the brown knit open cardigan, can I get an honest opinion? I'm trying to decide if I should try for a L or XL, I'm about a size 10/12 on top, but a size 14 on the bottom.
> 
> Any opinions (well, please, polite ones, I'm working on losing the extra weight, but it is going ever so slowly!) would be appreciated.



I think Large should be fine. Hope that helps.


----------



## Miss Kris

Chanel 0407 said:


> Those espresso sets are really cute.  Thanks for posting.



I ordered the polka dot one!  I got two sets of the little spoons too!  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001ECQQX8/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## azureartist

^^ 

Are the cups microwavable?


----------



## Miss Curly

Ladies, thanks to *Miss Kris'* tracker I found my Ruana! It was showing limited availability at a Target near me. I called and there were two in a box in the back! I couldn't believe it. Thanks to all for their help.


----------



## azureartist

Miss Curly said:


> Ladies, thanks to *Miss Kris'* tracker I found my Ruana! It was showing limited availability at a Target near me. I called and there were two in a box in the back! I couldn't believe it. Thanks to all for their help.



So so happy for you! Isn't it amazing?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Miss Kris said:


> The XS is at like $187 now!  Insane!



I would have loved to have that dress but there's no way I'd pay that much, lol!


----------



## Miss Curly

^^I love it! Perfect for "Winter" in AZ.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Which dress are you looking for?



LoveMyMarc said:


> I would have loved to have that dress but there's no way I'd pay that much, lol!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Chanel 0407 said:


> Which dress are you looking for?



This one...


----------



## mezmari

Miss Kris said:


> Ok so I am still regretting selling the espresso set and have been considering buying one off eBay. With that said, I am starting to worry about the quality. I have noticed alot of people saying theirs have chips or have broken. I then remind myself that this is a $40 item and it very well may be poor quality. I couldn't tell either way when I had it in my possession, but after reading alot of stories, it makes me wonder if it is worth it to buy again


 
i would not buy it off ebay . i bought mugs, and got them in pieces. too much $ to pay to have the hustle of it arriving in pieces !


----------



## G&Smommy

LoveMyMarc said:


> This one...


 
I believe that dress was an online exclusive.  You will only find it in store if it was returned.  Good luck!  I feel like I am on a scavenger hunt every time I go to Target now!


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, I will check my Target's for you.  Which size are you looking for?  



LoveMyMarc said:


> This one...


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok, I will check my Target's for you.  Which size are you looking for?


Omg, thank you! A size small. 



G&Smommy said:


> I believe that dress was an online exclusive.  You will only find it in store if it was returned.  Good luck!  I feel like I am on a scavenger hunt every time I go to Target now!


Yeah, my sister found it on a clearance rack for like $27 but she sold it. She found a size medium.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I have it in a medium too.  I am not going to keep it but I never sold anything on the bay.  Maybe I should try to recover some of the money I lost on my medium brown cardi that I should have got in a small. 



LoveMyMarc said:


> Omg, thank you! A size small.
> 
> 
> Yeah, my sister found it on a clearance rack for like $27 but she sold it. She found a size medium.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Chanel 0407 said:


> I have it in a medium too.  I am not going to keep it but I never sold anything on the bay.  Maybe I should try to recover some of the money I lost on my medium brown cardi that I should have got in a small.



I was going to buy it off of her and try to shrink it...but I didn't want to risk it not working out in my favor. I actually listed it for her on Bonanza and she sold it for $130.


Did you get the cardigan yet?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow, that's nice.  I have the blue one coming too but its still at Target.  LOL so I may never get it.



LoveMyMarc said:


> I was going to buy it off of her and try to shrink it...but I didn't want to risk it not working out in my favor. I actually listed it for her on Bonanza and she sold it for $130.
> 
> 
> Did you get the cardigan yet?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Oh no, I never got the cardigan yet.  I'm just worried that it will be too big after reading everyone's reviews.  I will take pics when I get it and you guys can help me decide.



Chanel 0407 said:


> Wow, that's nice. I have the blue one coming too but its still at Target. LOL so I may never get it.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Chanel 0407 said:


> Wow, that's nice.  I have the blue one coming too but its still at Target.  LOL so I may never get it.



Lol! I wish I would have sized down on my open cardigan...kind of.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I don't remember.  Did you post pics in the modeling thread?



LoveMyMarc said:


> Lol! I wish I would have sized down on my open cardigan...kind of.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Chanel 0407 said:


> I don't remember.  Did you post pics in the modeling thread?



Not yet. I haven't worn it yet. I will post pictures tomorrow to get opinions though!


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, I would love to see it.



LoveMyMarc said:


> Not yet. I haven't worn it yet. I will post pictures tomorrow to get opinions though!


----------



## tastangan

Miss Kris said:


> Ok so I am still regretting selling the espresso set and have been considering buying one off eBay.  With that said, I am starting to worry about the quality.  I have noticed alot of people saying theirs have chips or have broken.  I then remind myself that this is a $40 item and it very well may be poor quality.  I couldn't tell either way when I had it in my possession, but after reading alot of stories, it makes me wonder if it is worth it to buy again



Thanks for putting the tracker back online.

I think the espresso set is cute but I think the quality of the espresso set is questionable too. I think someone mentioned that she found one set in the store that is already chipped and the chip looks huge. Having said that, that doesn't mean that I won't grab a set if I see it in store.  It's not worth paying eBay prices though especially if it comes to you chipped. It's not worth the hassle.


----------



## ashleyjena

youngprof said:


> For those of you who have the brown knit open cardigan, can I get an honest opinion? I'm trying to decide if I should try for a L or XL, I'm about a size 10/12 on top, but a size 14 on the bottom.
> 
> Any opinions (well, please, polite ones, I'm working on losing the extra weight, but it is going ever so slowly!) would be appreciated.




In my opinion, you could probably even go with a medium. I am a 8-12 on top (depending on the brand), and a 10/12 on bottom and the cardigan in a medium still fit me rather large. If I had the choice, I would have probably wanted a small. But I like things more fitted than most I think.


----------



## nycdiva

Miss Kriss Thank you for the tracker.  I was able to score prep bowls tonight! I am so happy.  They just got a shipment in and they haven't put them on the floor yet.  The employee brought them from the back for  I was so giddy


----------



## xanderbsb

saligator said:


> Cupertino Target, in CA tonight had:  2 chanel like/ b/w cardies M, L  a M long blue/blue open cardie, Space dye magenta turtleneck M, and a bunch of stuff in S, XS.
> 
> They also have like a zillion neck pillows.



Your post encouraged me to go to Cupertino this morning to find the Chanel-like cardi in a large. Unfortunately, it wasn't there when I looked.

BUT...

I found this dress! It was the only one. When I tried it on, I just fell in love.

Thank you so much for your post and the update on the Cupertino stock


----------



## azureartist

xanderbsb said:


> Your post encouraged me to go to Cupertino this morning to find the Chanel-like cardi in a large. Unfortunately, it wasn't there when I looked.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> I found this dress! It was the only one. When I tried it on, I just fell in love.
> 
> Thank you so much for your post and the update on the Cupertino stock



Congrats *xanderbsb*! Looks very flattering on you!


----------



## saligator

xanderbsb said:


> Your post encouraged me to go to Cupertino this morning to find the Chanel-like cardi in a large. Unfortunately, it wasn't there when I looked.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> I found this dress! It was the only one. When I tried it on, I just fell in love.
> 
> Thank you so much for your post and the update on the Cupertino stock



Excellent! That looks super cute on you!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Where do you live that your store is getting new shipments?  My store said they aren't getting anything else.



nycdiva said:


> Miss Kriss Thank you for the tracker. I was able to score prep bowls tonight! I am so happy. They just got a shipment in and they haven't put them on the floor yet. The employee brought them from the back for I was so giddy


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> ^^
> 
> Are the cups microwavable?



Yep!  Dishwasher safe too!


----------



## Miss Kris

Miss Curly said:


> Ladies, thanks to *Miss Kris'* tracker I found my Ruana! It was showing limited availability at a Target near me. I called and there were two in a box in the back! I couldn't believe it. Thanks to all for their help.



Yay!  You are going to love it!  It's so cuddly to sit there at work with... Like being wrapped in a blanket!


----------



## Miss Kris

Chanel 0407 said:


> I have it in a medium too.  I am not going to keep it but I never sold anything on the bay.  Maybe I should try to recover some of the money I lost on my medium brown cardi that I should have got in a small.



I would put it on eBay.


----------



## Miss Kris

nycdiva said:


> Miss Kriss Thank you for the tracker.  I was able to score prep bowls tonight! I am so happy.  They just got a shipment in and they haven't put them on the floor yet.  The employee brought them from the back for  I was so giddy



Yay congrats!  Mine get delivered tomorrow!  I hope today flies by!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, I think I will.  But maybe I should wait to try it on 1st today and stop panicking.  LOL





Miss Kris said:


> I would put it on eBay.


----------



## Miss Kris

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes, I think I will. But maybe I should wait to try it on 1st today and stop panicking. LOL


 
I'm usually an XS but bought it in a small.  crossing my fingers that it isn't huge on me.  I'll tailor it if I have to though!  I'm obsessed with it from the pictures!


----------



## justlurking

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes, I think I will. But maybe I should wait to try it on 1st today and stop panicking. LOL


 
If you're talking about the long brown open cardi, I think I remember someone posting a while back that she was a size 4 and was wearing an XL for whatever reason (maybe that's the size she found in store). So I think the medium will probably not look bad at all. Makes me unsure though that maybe I might like an XL instead of a L. I would just like either at this point!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Me too.  I am real obsessed.



Miss Kris said:


> I'm usually an XS but bought it in a small. crossing my fingers that it isn't huge on me. I'll tailor it if I have to though! I'm obsessed with it from the pictures!


----------



## LeeMiller

Miss Kris said:


> Oh etsy isa good idea!  I didn't even think of that!  *runs to etsy*



Btw some sellers will even send you fabric swatches which can be so helpful.


----------



## melvel

Wow it seems that Target sent a mass email today to those with pending orders, saying that some items are already out of stock. Unbelievable!


----------



## ellek72

I got the dreaded email,too.


----------



## NANI1972

*Miss Kriss:* Thanks so much for your tracker! I went into Target this morning and scored the brown Infinity scarf! Woot! I couldn't believe they actually had two on them!

They had a lot of black pumps too, the SA said that they just got another shipment of them in. I debated on buying them, think I'm going to wait and see if they make it to clearance.


----------



## melvel

I take back what I said. I feel so bummed they cancelled my order for the Emma Roberts cardi. It was my favorite item from the collection and now I don't have it. So now I have to hope some kind soul decides to sell that cardi in XL, not for eBay prices.


----------



## lulu212121

melvel said:


> Wow it seems that Target sent a mass email today to those with pending orders, saying that some items are already out of stock. Unbelievable!


 
  

I just got that email. I can't beleive they have strung so many along for so long. My email doesn't say for certain if it is cancelled or delayed... until the end of December!!! They say they will be contacting soon. Huh? I have been waiting since 9/13.


----------



## Lola

This email is so puzzling.  It doesn't say which of my items will be cancelled.  There's even a delay on that too?  Come on, Target!  

Were contacting you because one or more items from your Target.com order are out of stock.
Due to the unprecedented demand for our Missoni for Target collection, we are still working to fill outstanding Missoni orders. Some items may not be available and may need to be cancelled. Items we are able to fill could take up to the end of December to ship.
If you are no longer interested in receiving your Missoni for Target items, please visit either the My Account or Contact Us section of Target.com to cancel.
Within the next 10 business days you will receive additional email communication if any items from your order will be cancelled. We know this is disappointing and is not the experience you expect from Target. We are making improvements to better serve you in the future.
Sincerely,
Target.com Guest Services


----------



## koshi13

^^^^  Dear Target,

I am a big girl.  Just rip the bandaid off quickly and tell me my orders are cancelled.  Now I have to anxiously wait for 10 days for another email from you.  Oh and yes, I would still like my compensatory gift card .

Sincerely,

one of many delirious missoni heads.


----------



## saira1214

melvel said:


> Wow it seems that Target sent a mass email today to those with pending orders, saying that some items are already out of stock. Unbelievable!


 


ellek72 said:


> I got the dreaded email,too.


 
I got one as well.


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG, I checked my e-mail.  Its like a virus.   I have it too!!~!


----------



## saira1214

koshi13 said:


> ^^^^  Dear Target,
> 
> I am a big girl.  Just rip the bandaid off quickly and tell me my orders are cancelled.  Now I have to anxiously wait for 10 days for another email from you.  Oh and yes, I would still like my compensatory gift card .
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> one of many delirious missoni heads.


 
^^This! 

Target has been incommunicado about the whole thing.  They have been silent regarding the website crashing, indefinite about the order confirmations and nonresponsive regarding shipping.  It is all ridiculous at this point.  Some have been waiting well over three weeks with no word as to whether they will receive an item or not.  All the while, others have bought, returned, and bought again.


----------



## La Comtesse

sammix3 said:


> I agree. I'm done too. I only bought one thing on eBay which I am proud of, but not of the price! I got everything I wanted on launch date at the store, and *I knew I should've ordered online before the crash. Lesson learned, next time, buy now, return later!*
> 
> Can't wait to see your haul Lisa!


 
Don't feel bad Sammi.  Even if you ordered before the crash, they probably wouldn't have shipped the bedding.  I ordered bedding just minutes after the site was showing Missoni and it was my first cancellation.


----------



## lulu212121

Sammi, my order was placed before the crash, too. Doubt it matters.


----------



## Lola

Is Target actually issuing apologetic gift cards for cancelled orders?


----------



## koshi13

Lola said:


> Is Target actually issuing apologetic gift cards for cancelled orders?


 
Some people on the Target Style FB page said that they got an email for a $25 gift card from Target as an apology for their cancelled order.  Only one gift card per person even if they had multiple orders cancelled.


----------



## ashleyjena

melvel said:


> I take back what I said. I feel so bummed they cancelled my order for the Emma Roberts cardi. It was my favorite item from the collection and now I don't have it. So now I have to hope some kind soul decides to sell that cardi in XL, not for eBay prices.



I'm sorry to hear your cardigan was cancelled. I have that cardigan in medium and I do like it. 
I'm not in 100% support of the facebook group, because I think there are scammers out there. But, with that being said, I have definitely seen people selling that cardigan, so I'd give it a try. I got the sleeveless zig zag colore dress from there with no problems at all and I am so happy, i love it!


----------



## lulu212121

Lola said:


> Is Target actually issuing apologetic gift cards for cancelled orders?


 
I haven't received any such info. I just went and checked on my account and it is still in "pending". My order has not been cancelled. I can not click thru any links. I tried Target's main site, but I keep getting a Request error so I checked thru the mobile one.  I guess I should check my credit card now.


----------



## Miss Kris

NANI1972 said:


> *Miss Kriss:* Thanks so much for your tracker! I went into Target this morning and scored the brown Infinity scarf! Woot! I couldn't believe they actually had two on them!
> 
> They had a lot of black pumps too, the SA said that they just got another shipment of them in. I debated on buying them, think I'm going to wait and see if they make it to clearance.


 
YAY congrats!  I have the black infinity scarf on the way from someone!!


----------



## melvel

ashleyjena said:


> I'm sorry to hear your cardigan was cancelled. I have that cardigan in medium and I do like it.
> I'm not in 100% support of the facebook group, because I think there are scammers out there. But, with that being said, I have definitely seen people selling that cardigan, so I'd give it a try. I got the sleeveless zig zag colore dress from there with no problems at all and I am so happy, i love it!



Thanks, but considering that it seems a lot of ladies like that cardi too and I have nothing to trade, my chances of getting it there are slim to none  i'm already watching all auctions for it on EBay. Looks like the average price is $90 including shipping.


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok girls.  Off I go to check my mailbox for my brown zig zag cardi.  I will report back on how I like the medium.


----------



## sammix3

I'm sorry to hear that your orders were cancelled. 

Why bother with the giftcard? Why don't you guys get enough inventory for everyone?? 

And you ladies are right, even if I did order I would've probably got the same message. Oh well..


----------



## NWpurselover

Ugh, I got the dreaded email on 3 orders as well. I wanted the blue cardigan to go with my maxi dress. Target, I am so over you!


----------



## La Comtesse

koshi13 said:


> ^^^^  Dear Target,
> 
> I am a big girl.  Just rip the bandaid off quickly and tell me my orders are cancelled.  Now I have to anxiously wait for 10 days for another email from you.  Oh and yes, I would still like my compensatory gift card .
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> one of many delirious missoni heads.


 
I read a comment on the Target Style FB page that went something like:

"Dear Target, you s*ck..."
Then went on to say that she had received an email from Target stating they were in the process of handling her returns for an order that they cancelled and never shipped. 



saira1214 said:


> ^^This!
> 
> Target has been incommunicado about the whole thing.  They have been silent regarding the website crashing, indefinite about the order confirmations and nonresponsive regarding shipping.  It is all ridiculous at this point.  Some have been waiting well over three weeks with no word as to whether they will receive an item or not.  All the while, others have bought, returned, and bought again.


 
I had to help my relative call so many times on her messed up orders with Target.  One CS rep did offer her a gift card, but she never got one.  

I've seen things back up for sale that were cancelled in my orders (despite supervisors seeing NO reason why they would be canelled).  And today I am getting the same email you all got.  I have several (like over 5) pending orders where almost no items were sent.  And I don't want to even think about what might happen if there is a billing mistake or difficulty making returns (which I was waiting until after all my items had arrived to make--but if I have to wait until December to see if I will get some things that will be impossible).  

This really is a nightmare.  And I agree with some of what others have posted regarding the quality of this collection.  It is very nice on some of the clothing and home items (but I have found two clothing items at least with defects, so be careful--not that you'd have a choice between two in the same size).  But for many of the items, imo, the Target price is the full retail value for them.  So, it's even more maddening that you have to go through this to obtain items at their full retail mark-up.

On a more pleasant note-

*Miss Kris*-  last night after going to a Target across town, I did finally get an item on the tracker, so thank you again for putting that together.  A hand towel was showing "limited inventory" and we drove way out of the way to see what this store had in stock.  There was almost nothing on the floor.  But when I typed in the number, it showed as "in the stockroom."  I was hoping they had more, but there was only one.  Anyway, I did manage to get one hand towel--lol.  It would have been worse if I went all the way there for nothing.  And that is what I would have gotten if I hadn't used the tracker first.


----------



## katlun

NANI1972 said:


> *Miss Kriss:* Thanks so much for your tracker! I went into Target this morning and scored the brown Infinity scarf! Woot! I couldn't believe they actually had two on them!
> 
> They had a lot of black pumps too, the SA said that they just got another shipment of them in. I debated on buying them, think I'm going to wait and see if they make it to clearance.


 

did you pick this one up at the Dadeland store?

I was there and this woman found one, I was so happy for her because she seem to want one so bad!


----------



## katlun

koshi13 said:


> ^^^^ Dear Target,
> 
> I am a big girl. Just rip the bandaid off quickly and tell me my orders are cancelled. Now I have to anxiously wait for 10 days for another email from you. Oh and yes, I would still like my compensatory gift card .
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> one of many delirious missoni heads.


 

this made me laugh because I cancelled 2 of my orders already because Target I have moved on!  Target I will not be pining over Missoni for Target anymore.


----------



## roussel

I got the same 'Out of Stock' email for the remaining 2 items from my orders.  Oh well, time to move on and get them elsewhere.


----------



## J.Toronto

I got an email too.....I really wanted that espresso set and now chances are I won't get it. 

They better get their act together before the Gwen and Jason Wu collections come out because they royally f-ed up this one!


----------



## LeeMiller

Just got the cancellation email myself.  What a lame and vague email.  I don't
Care too much at this point.   I am theoretically getting a shell in ordered this
Week so if the other one is cancelled whatever.  Although my order does have baby bedding -- would be nice to get that
Before shes a toddler!!!


----------



## Belladiva79

I got the email too on a cardigan and dress I really wanted. I give up on Target. Im going to have to buy it on ebay or bonanza. Just a tip though for everyone I bought a throw and a cardigan off of bonanza, I feel the prices are alot better!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Unfortunately resellers ruined it for everyone.  I think they probably thought they had Enough.



sammix3 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your orders were cancelled.
> 
> Why bother with the giftcard? Why don't you guys get enough inventory for everyone??
> 
> And you ladies are right, even if I did order I would've probably got the same message. Oh well..


----------



## NANI1972

Miss Kris said:


> YAY congrats!  I have the black infinity scarf on the way from someone!!


Thanks!


katlun said:


> did you pick this one up at the Dadeland store?
> 
> I was there and this woman found one, I was so happy for her because she seem to want one so bad!



No it wasn't Dadeland. But I was definitely happy too!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Darn it.  Went home and tried my brown zig zag cardigan and its too big.  Now I don't know what to do.  Now do I go with XS or small?  There are some sellers on Ebay that accept returns.  Did anyone every buy off ebay and return something?  Was it a success?


----------



## susa

i just got an email from target, my last 3 pieces might be delayed till December ( I hope they mean December this year and not next year )


----------



## tastangan

Chanel 0407 said:


> Darn it.  Went home and tried my brown zig zag cardigan and its too big.  Now I don't know what to do.  Now do I go with XS or small?  There are some sellers on Ebay that accept returns.  Did anyone every buy off ebay and return something?  Was it a success?



Maybe you can ask somebody selling the cardigan to take the measurements for you?


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> i just got an email from target, my last 3 pieces might be delayed till December (* I hope they mean December this year and not next year *)


 
Better check the EXACT date....just to be sure.


----------



## susa

they do not say the year  guess they know why


----------



## misspurse

ahhh, i think the returns are finally slowing down. went to the local target today and saw the same stuff as last week- lingerie, a scarf here, a lone cardi there, knit gloves. they did, however, get one new shipment of travel stuff. i saw 6 or 7 travel bags (the small, boxy weekender in colore that kind of looks like a soft briefcase? not sure if i'm describing it well). in any case, i passed on them because it didn't look flattering me. too big for an every day bag, but not big enough to be useful for traveling. i also saw a bunch of travel pillows, but i've seen these at other stores too. i guess they are just not popular at all.

i picked up a couple of returned accessories- floral headband, b/w bobby pins, socks, and a package of binder clips. (i bought a set of binder clips last week as well, they are really cute! i figure i can use them as chip clips).

i still enjoy checking target for missoni stuff. i really don't need anything. but seeing the random things here and there still really makes me smile, even if i decide not to purchase them.


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> they do not say the year  guess they know why


 
Exactly! 

I have about twelve of the same email for all my "delayed" orders.


----------



## nauticalstar

Miss Kris said:


> I ordered the polka dot one!  I got two sets of the little spoons too!  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001ECQQX8/ref=ox_ya_os_product



Super cute!


----------



## Miss Kris

Stuff is back on the Target site - the colore valet is in stock!  So are all of the Poufs!


----------



## La Comtesse

^^I know.  HOW is it that I ordered a pouf weeks ago, that is still not showing as shipped.  In fact, it is one of the "delayed...may not be available until December items"  and it is NOW available for sale again.


----------



## mars702

Chanel 0407 said:


> Darn it.  Went home and tried my brown zig zag cardigan and its too big.  Now I don't know what to do.  Now do I go with XS or small?  There are some sellers on Ebay that accept returns.  Did anyone every buy off ebay and return something?  Was it a success?



I bought off eBay and returned in store. Of course I had no receipt so I got store credit. Said I paid cash since they can track credit or debit transactions. Good luck!


----------



## jtf0420

I am so freaking annoyed. I just got the email that they might have to cancel my order or delay it til December. I only ordered one thing (the pieced sweater dress Camilla Belle wore) and its the one thing I really really really wanted. I ordered it RIGHT when in popped up online on the launch date and I know a great deal of people who ordered it after me and got it practically within the week of ordering it. so upset, I have a feeling it'll just be cancelled


----------



## Luv n bags

I was at the Colma, Calif., Target.  They had one goldish sleeveless lightweight t-shirt and an xl blue/black cardi.


----------



## La Comtesse

jtf0420 said:


> I am so freaking annoyed. I just got the email that they might have to cancel my order or delay it til December. I only ordered one thing (the pieced sweater dress Camilla Belle wore) and its the one thing I really really really wanted. I ordered it RIGHT when in popped up online on the launch date and I know a great deal of people who ordered it after me and got it practically within the week of ordering it. so upset, I have a feeling it'll just be cancelled


 
Don't feel bad.  I ordered minutes after the Missoni went live also, and I've received probably less than 15% of what I ordered.  I know people that ordered the next day  and received things that I did not.  It was a total mess.  If you read my above post, you will see that my delayed pouf is now up for sale right now.  It's very frustrating, I know.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Anybody looking for comforter sets in Raleigh, NC.  Triangle Towncenter must have received a shipment.  My mother called, they have the floral in queen and king, duvet in kings and one other color combination in queen and king.

GO GO GO!!!


----------



## minatol

jtf0420 said:


> I am so freaking annoyed. I just got the email that they might have to cancel my order or delay it til December. I only ordered one thing (the pieced sweater dress Camilla Belle wore) and its the one thing I really really really wanted. I ordered it RIGHT when in popped up online on the launch date and I know a great deal of people who ordered it after me and got it practically within the week of ordering it. so upset, I have a feeling it'll just be cancelled


 
^ I hear ya.  I got the same email as well.  Don't give up though!  While there is a chance of cancellation, there's also that you might get the dress in the end.  

I got three emails, not just one, each one meant for three different orders I placed with Target.  All three orders have only been partially shipped, with items trickling in one by one very slowly or sometimes very unexpectedly, as some came right after they sent out delay warnings.  

I really think their inventory/shipment system is not set up properly or people at Target are clueless.  The way I've been getting my stuffs made me think so and today's emails confirmed the idea.  You see, my third order is consisted of just ONE Missoni item and two non Missoni items.  For whatever reason, three items were to be shipped separately, with Missoni item supposedly sent out latest.  And guess what?  It actually turned out I got Missoni item right away with two other things still no show. 

So when I got that email today about delay, it was just too funny.  They specifically called out how they are having difficult time with Missoni stuffs and yet, my Missoni item from that order already came a week ago!  I'm just waiting for two things I bought for my dog from that order.

I have a feeling that email is just a standard one they sent out to everyone who ordered something Missoni with their orders not completely filled yet.  It just seems they are going bananas with the amount of purchases and shipments.


----------



## melodoki

I also got the delayed order emails for possible cancellation/delay for possible Dec. delivery. Maybe the 10 day "waiting" period is to see where their inventory is after everyone is given an opportunity to cancel their online orders? Hopefully they figure it out soon b/c like everyone else, I would just like to know so I can move on! 

I am waiting for a throw and ruana from my online orders-- I've received the baby blanket and am wondering if that will be enough to fill the missoni throw/wrap/blanket void, haha!

On another note, there are definitely returns in store! I was able to get the floral pouf at 50% off for $40.06. Also a looping colore pillow, 2 mens ties, an Emma Roberts cardigan and a black panel dress--all these were full price. Am still on the lookout for the hooded cardigan and Chanel-esque one.


----------



## Moon2020

Cheers once again, Miss Kris!  

I found a set of prep bowls today!


----------



## digby723

Well, I decided to run to two Targets after work today and scored a black and gray infinity scarf! I wasn't even all that interested in it with photos I'd seen online of it, but as soon as I saw it and touched it, I had to have it! The Target on Arlington Blvd had one more left, and they actually had a decent amount of clothes, must have gotten in a new shipment/returns. Had 2 blue maxi dresses, baby dolls, pj pants, a purple sweater and some puffy jackets. 

The Target on Leesburg Pike had basically nothing, like 1 piece of clothing and a stray cup. They also had a size 9 womens flats. I'd been looking for them, but wasn't that impressed with them after trying them on, so they're offically off my wishlist. 

I don't know how much more of this I can do, my wallet is killing me. I keep buying and buying and buying, since I keep finding stuff I love. I need to stop, but I love hunting this stuff down, my mom's even gotten on the band wagon, she's gotten a mug, a train case, and travel tote bag (actually, I bought it for her for Christmas) and wants a glass bowl too now, after she saw mine, lol.


----------



## azureartist

I really feel bad for all you ladies whose Target orders are getting cancelled after being strung along so long. Just like another poster said...the prices ARE coming down on the bay. I think it may be the time to scoop some things up. I paid almost double for a Blue Zig Zag Cardigan (should be here tomorrow) and if I had the patience... I could have paid maybe $20 more... as prices have seriously dropped. 

Keep stalking your Targets... and don't dismay...there are tons of stuff out there and we're hearing lots of success stories!

Forgot to add: We love Miss Kris!


----------



## jc0812

azureartist said:


> I really feel bad for all you ladies whose Target orders are getting cancelled after being strung along so long. Just like another poster said...the prices ARE coming down on the bay. I think it may be the time to scoop some things up. I paid almost double for a Blue Zig Zag Cardigan (should be here tomorrow) and if I had the patience... I could have paid maybe $20 more... as prices have seriously dropped.
> 
> Keep stalking your Targets... and don't dismay...there are tons of stuff out there and we're hearing lots of success stories!
> 
> Forgot to add: We love Miss Kris!


 
ITA with this...I'm finally about to bid on some things on the bay.  I got the blue mixed media v-neck sweater and will probably get the passione tote.  I've received about half of my online orders and I'm not optimistic that I'll receive the rest.  Overall, I'm happy with my haul.


----------



## Miss Kris

Moon2020 said:


> Cheers once again, Miss Kris!
> 
> I found a set of prep bowls today!



Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## Miss Kris

azureartist said:


> I really feel bad for all you ladies whose Target orders are getting cancelled after being strung along so long. Just like another poster said...the prices ARE coming down on the bay. I think it may be the time to scoop some things up. I paid almost double for a Blue Zig Zag Cardigan (should be here tomorrow) and if I had the patience... I could have paid maybe $20 more... as prices have seriously dropped.
> 
> Keep stalking your Targets... and don't dismay...there are tons of stuff out there and we're hearing lots of success stories!
> 
> Forgot to add: We love Miss Kris!



Lol, right back atcha!


----------



## happybag

I love that Miss Kris added the retail prices to the tracker! Thanks Miss Kris!!

Like azureartist said, keep stalking your Targets.....lots of goodies showed up over the weekend, although returns seem to be slowing down in some locations. I spotted items such as the jumpsuit/pantsuit (online clearance marked down to $31.xx), black/white swimsuit (online clearance, one store marked it at $10.xx and another at $15.xx), the blue sweater dress (first time I've seen that one), etc.........Other than a few duvet sets, housewares have been HTF in stores, although I've spotted the occasional black/white ceramic vase and a handful of dinner and salad plates (usually fewer than four of a pattern).


----------



## Luv n bags

Does anyone know if the black sweater with the white trim will shrink if I wash it? I got a medium and it is pretty big on me.  I also found a purple zigzag sweater in L, but I think it is a girls large.  It fits me, but the length hits at the waistline.


----------



## ashleyjena

melvel said:


> Thanks, but considering that it seems a lot of ladies like that cardi too and I have nothing to trade, my chances of getting it there are slim to none  i'm already watching all auctions for it on EBay. Looks like the average price is $90 including shipping.




alternatively you can also try stalking target stores. mine was a return at a the store actually. $90 including shipping isn't terrible, really only $30ish over retail?


----------



## juneping

i got another encouraging cancelling order emails....the shipping got pushed back again to december...ugh...so pissed off


----------



## azureartist

ashleyjena said:


> alternatively you can also try stalking target stores. mine was a return at a the store actually. $90 including shipping isn't terrible, really only $30ish over retail?



ITA! *Melvel* - if you factor in the gas, your time, Missoni miles (I've literally worked off a couple of lbs.!) it's not too bad for a sure thing... not to mention the worry. And IF you get lucky and find one later - you could probably sell it and recoup your money or gift it to a friend.

Good luck...whatever you decide!!


----------



## ashleyjena

i think there may have been a shipment of some housewares and luggage at my Targets. I went to one today and there were a lot of passione zig zag salad plates (maybe 15? 20?) and passione zig zag cereal bows (maybe 5-10?), i had never seen that many at once before! i was going to get them but i'm poor because of all this and $3.49 per item really adds up when you figure you need at least 4 of each!
At a Target my mom went to she said they had the colore spinner and some travel totes. We decided that $170 was too much for the luggage though, especially since I just got some large Vera Bradley duffles.


----------



## happybag

Any lucky Goodwill Missoni for Target finds lately? I checked one Goodwill and didn't find any MfT.....




azureartist said:


> ... *Missoni miles* (I've literally worked off a couple of lbs.!) ...



LOL @ Missoni miles!


----------



## ashleyjena

happybag said:


> Any lucky Goodwill Missoni for Target finds lately? I checked one Goodwill and didn't find any MfT.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ Missoni miles!




I think we're gonna have to wait now on the Goodwill. I happened to find a passione tote, but it was minorly damaged, I think it may have been donated right when the items came in because of the damage, i haven't seen anything else though and I LOVE goodwill, so I go a lot haha


----------



## Enigma78

For those who have the panel dress - whats the fit like esp in a medium? 8/10?

Thanks


----------



## ashleyjena

Enigma78 said:


> For those who have the panel dress - whats the fit like esp in a medium? 8/10?
> 
> Thanks




i'd say 8/10, but it is quite short. i absolutely cannot wear it without tights, i am 5'5" but i have a long torso


----------



## Enigma78

ashleyjena said:


> i'd say 8/10, but it is quite short. i absolutely cannot wear it without tights, i am 5'5" but i have a long torso


 
Thanks, i might just stick to searching for the cardigans instead and leave the dresses alone.


----------



## Catbaglover

melvel said:


> I take back what I said. I feel so bummed they cancelled my order for the Emma Roberts cardi. It was my favorite item from the collection and now I don't have it. So now I have to hope some kind soul decides to sell that cardi in XL, not for eBay prices.



That cardigan is the one item I wanted most, too! - and it's still on back order at Target. :-/


----------



## pinklepurr

My quest for the girl's hoodie in XL has been revived after seeing a lady, women's size large, wearing one of the fair trade Facebook page. I'm a medium up top and I want!!


----------



## alliemia

I found that my Target was putting more stuff out if I go early morning. I got an infinity scarf and the little girl's ballet flats for my daughter. I also got myself the black and white bike.


----------



## AshJs3

I haven't been to Target since Saturday. I think I might go on lunch today. Hoping for some towels!


----------



## CindyKay

I get an itch to go to Target every time I revisit this thread. It's total sickness I know...


----------



## katlun

CindyKay said:


> I get an itch to go to Target every time I revisit this thread. It's total sickness I know...


 

is there some med's for this sickness??

because it's obivous I need something


I hit 2 Targets today, and picked up a brown infinity scraf and a tote, and then ran into another stalker...we ran into each other yesterday at 2 different Targets and she told me how good the other Target was that they must have gotten a shipment...the story of my life now wrong Target to pick when stalking and then of course I pay and hit the other Target and nothing...except for lingerie - who they put that on sale aready and move it out of the store, I am sick of looking at it!


----------



## Miss Kris

I caved and bought a Famiglia throw on ebay for $120 less my $45 gift card.  Now, only to snag the most expensive - the colore.  *cries*.


----------



## roussel

I got 4 of the famiglia tumblers from my local Target but 2 are stuck to each other and won't budge.  We've tried everything and hubby gave up.  We even tried the hot water, ice trick and no luck.  I may have to return those 2.


----------



## Miss Kris

roussel said:


> I got 4 of the famiglia tumblers from my local Target but 2 are stuck to each other and won't budge. We've tried everything and hubby gave up. We even tried the hot water, ice trick and no luck. I may have to return those 2.


 
That's so weird!


----------



## iluvmybags

tigertrixie said:


> Does anyone know if the black sweater with the white trim will shrink if I wash it? I got a medium and it is pretty big on me.  I also found a purple zigzag sweater in L, but I think it is a girls large.  It fits me, but the length hits at the waistline.


I don't know about shrinkage TT, but those cardigans ran pretty small/short.  I think on most people they hit at the waist, some even higher -- I found the same cardi in an XL over the weekend and its only slightly longer than the Small I found the day before.  

Maybe check out the modeling thread to get an idea of how the cardi fit other people, but I bet you bought a woman's (what's the middle two numbers on the tag?  "01" was girls, "03" women)


----------



## Miss Kris

iluvmybags said:


> I don't know about shrinkage TT, but those cardigans ran pretty small/short. I think on most people they hit at the waist, some even higher -- I found the same cardi in an XL over the weekend and its only slightly longer than the Small I found the day before.
> 
> Maybe check out the modeling thread to get an idea of how the cardi fit other people, but I bet you bought a woman's (what's the middle two numbers on the tag? "01" was girls, "03" women)


 
My BW Cardy is actually really big on me and I got my TTS


----------



## AshJs3

Found the gold infinity scarf! Now I really want the black one. My store must have gotten another shipment because they had more today than they have since launch. Lots of totes, ruanas in both colors, long scarves in both colors, and some misc clothes that you could tell were returns. I bought a passione long scarf from a girl on the fair trade page and its supposed to be here today. I almost bought another just in case I got scammed!


----------



## roussel

^ I agree the black/white cardi also runs a little big, I also got my TTS.  But I like the fit that way -


----------



## iluvmybags

I haven't seen the B&W white cardi -- I was referring to the textured cardigans -- the passion and the colore ones -- those ran pretty short.  This is an XL and it's not nearly as long as roussel's B&W one (and I'm only 5 feet tall). I wish I could find one of those B&W cardi's -- its another one of the things I ordered that was canceled


----------



## youngprof

Did I say the Missoni madness was done? Apparently, not quite done!

I ordered the brown/black zigzag cardigan on ebay (ordered a L, thanks for the feedback you guys! I appreciate it).

I wore my black and white print blouse yesterday - it looked nice - I've been very happy with the stuff I got so far, although I'm not sure I'm going to keep the floppy brown hat - it may go back to my Target this week.


----------



## funbag

iluvmybags said:


> I haven't seen the B&W white cardi -- I was referring to the textured cardigans -- the passion and the colore ones -- those ran pretty short. This is an XL and it's not nearly as long as roussel's B&W one (and I'm only 5 feet tall). I wish I could find one of those B&W cardi's -- its another one of the things I ordered that was canceled


 
Is this Junior size XL or woman size? It fits you well.

By the way, I found the BW cardigan in small size today in a local store after checking Miss Kris' tracker. Many thanks to her effort! I almost bid on bay which will cost $20 more. Can't wait to wear it tommorrow.


----------



## saira1214

Nv


----------



## saira1214

Miss Kris said:


> My BW Cardy is actually really big on me and I got my TTS


 
Really? Darn! I bought one off of the fair trade in M and I am normally a S.  I thought they ran small just like the colore cardi and such.  I'll just have to wait and see when I get the M.


----------



## iluvmybags

funbag said:


> Is this Junior size XL or woman size? It fits you well.
> 
> By the way, I found the BW cardigan in small size today in a local store after checking Miss Kris' tracker. Many thanks to her effort! I almost bid on bay which will cost $20 more. Can't wait to wear it tommorrow.


Thank you -- It's the woman's XL (not the girl's) -- I think these cardigans had a Juniors fit (as did the pullover V-neck sweaters which were even shorter/smaller!), but most of the dresses had a women's fit.  I'm normally a medium or a large.  My Missoni (for Target) dresses are all a Medium, as is the maxi skirt (except for one dress, which is a Large because my Medium was canceled).  So, IMO, this sweater runs small compared to other things from this line


----------



## roussel

^ that pink cardi is the one that I didn't get.  I was gonna get a M in that one.  Do you think the L will fit you too?


----------



## CindyKay

I'm contemplating on returning the ruana (got the black one) since I'm only 5'2" and not sure if it will look overwhelming on me.  Anyone who got a ruana can chime in on how to style it, and incorporate that into an overall outfit?


----------



## Miss Kris

CindyKay said:


> I'm contemplating on returning the ruana (got the black one) since I'm only 5'2" and not sure if it will look overwhelming on me. Anyone who got a ruana can chime in on how to style it, and incorporate that into an overall outfit?


 
I'm 5'2" and I don't really wear it around - I keep it at my desk and use it at work!  I wrap it around like a blanket and it's perfect for sitting at the desk all day!


----------



## roussel

^ i returned my brown one.  i just don't think it is that versatile and does seem hard to style and i keep adjusting it when i wear.  i tried it with a belt but i'm just not convinced it is a keeper.  i even contemplated on sewing the sides to make armholes.  my daughter only want it as a blanket


----------



## Miss Kris

roussel said:


> ^ i returned my brown one. i just don't think it is that versatile and does seem hard to style and i keep adjusting it when i wear. i tried it with a belt but i'm just not convinced it is a keeper. i even contemplated on sewing the sides to make armholes. my daughter only want it as a blanket


 
I sold my brown one as well.  I kept the black since it seemed to be more versatile!


----------



## mezmari

is the tracker working for anyone? all of a sudden it stopped, cant get it working on either browser. thanks!


----------



## Miss Kris

mezmari said:


> is the tracker working for anyone? all of a sudden it stopped, cant get it working on either browser. thanks!


 
nope - something is wrong with Target's website.  Even when I do "locate in store" for other items, it tells me there aren't any Targets within 100 miles of me, which, says my wallet, is incorrect!


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> nope - something is wrong with Target's website.  Even when I do "locate in store" for other items, it tells me there aren't any Targets within 100 miles of me, which, says my wallet, is incorrect!


 
Same problem here...

And yesteday, I broke down and reordered the pouf for my relative--since I had just gotten a "delayed until December" notice on it despite the fact that it was up for sale again.  I figured I wasn't taking any more chances with their total random filling of orders.  I was going to keep checking and cancel the other whenever one of them shipped.  

Well, the one I ordered yesterday has shipped.  And the one I ordered on Sept. 16th has not, but I cannot cancel.  I couldn't see either order to cancel one this morning.  But it is just proof positive that Target is filling later orders before earlier ones.


----------



## CindyKay

roussel said:


> ^ i returned my brown one.  i just don't think it is that versatile and does seem hard to style and i keep adjusting it when i wear.  i tried it with a belt but i'm just not convinced it is a keeper.  i even contemplated on sewing the sides to make armholes.  my daughter only want it as a blanket



It's very well made and soft, but I'm having a hard time styling this... so I may return it to keep the funds for something else that I can make good use of. It's hard to let go though...


----------



## lulu212121

La Comtesse said:


> Same problem here...
> 
> And yesteday, I broke down and reordered the pouf for my relative--since I had just gotten a "delayed until December" notice on it despite the fact that it was up for sale again. I figured I wasn't taking any more chances with their total random filling of orders. I was going to keep checking and cancel the other whenever one of them shipped.
> 
> Well, the one I ordered yesterday has shipped. And the one I ordered on Sept. 16th has not, but I cannot cancel. I couldn't see either order to cancel one this morning. But it is just proof positive that Target is filling later orders before earlier ones.


 
That makes me mad!!! What in the world is wrong over there? I still can't believe they don't communicate with their customers. I think I am just going to cancel mine after the "10 day limbo" if my order does not ship. That will be over a month since the initial order. This has just been very frustrating, the worst service I have ever encountered!


----------



## La Comtesse

Anyone getting any kind of shipping notices on their past orders?  I got one for a small item from a Sept. 13th order.  I'm kind of surprised.  That order had a lot of little misc. things in it like a candle, a pair of tights, etc.  and ONLY ONE of the items was shipped.  

I don't know if I should cancel some of the items or not?  I am afraid to touch my orders at this point for fear of missing out on one of the items I still really want.


----------



## La Comtesse

lulu212121 said:


> That makes me mad!!! What in the world is wrong over there? I still can't believe they don't communicate with their customers. I think I am just going to cancel mine after the "10 day limbo" if my order does not ship. That will be over a month since the initial order. This has just been very frustrating, the worst service I have ever encountered!


 

I hear you, and agree completely.  For the 24 hours the pouf I ordered on Sept 16 was available, my order was still showing as "not shipped" AND I had received a delay notice on it that morning (it was the only item in that order and I was sent a delay notice that it was not available).  Finally, I decide to place an order for it and see what happened.  Now I may get two of them...but who knows since the one ordered on Sept 16th still hasn't shipped.  I just can't cancel it anymore--but this too has happened and later I get the cancel option again.  Their computer system is too unreliable to count on being able to do anything with your orders!

I watched so many things that I haven't received become available again on their site.  And now I know, someone else got them that ordered later.


----------



## andreald

I went to a local target yesterday that isn't as busy as the others and found a colore throw.    They also had the colore duvet in full/queen and blue toss pillows. I didn't buy the pillows and duvet b/c I've already spent a fortune on this collection. I've been scouting out my five local stores a few times a week during my lunch breaks and ended up getting really lucky yesterday.  I was at the same store on the day of the launch at 9 am and they didn't have any throws at all.  Luckily, I scored a passione one earlier that morning at another Target.  I was so excited yesterday. My bf called me obsessed when I told him the story, but  I knew you guys would appreciate it


----------



## saira1214

Did anyone get the robe? I asked this awhile back, but received no response.  I'm wondering if it can be worn as a kimono or if it looks like a straight up robe? (Although it may not matter because that is an item that I ordered online on launch date and may be canceled--I have to wait the 10 business days to find out).


----------



## iluvmybags

roussel said:


> ^ that pink cardi is the one that I didn't get.  I was gonna get a M in that one.  Do you think the L will fit you too?


I do think the Large would probably have fit -- I don't know how much shorter it would have been, but the sleeves on the XL are slightly long (I usually push them up anyhow so it's not a big deal).  (then again, maybe the Large would have been tighter around the bottom and not really fit me as well -- hard to say w/o actually seeing it and/or trying it on)


----------



## Enigma78

Anyone know how a small of this fits?

Thanks


----------



## misspurse

Enigma78 said:


> Anyone know how a small of this fits?
> 
> Thanks



these run pretty true to size, i think. if you normally wear a small, i would say going with a small is a good bet.


----------



## boslvuton

I bought this on launch day and realllllllly wanted to make it work as a kimono.  But unfortunately, IMO its more like a robe/robe...I ended up taking it back. 



saira1214 said:


> Did anyone get the robe? I asked this awhile back, but received no response.  I'm wondering if it can be worn as a kimono or if it looks like a straight up robe? (Although it may not matter because that is an item that I ordered online on launch date and may be canceled--I have to wait the 10 business days to find out).


----------



## jc0812

I got the mass e-mail too...but today I got a shipping notice for one of my picture frames.  So apparently, they are still shipping some items.


----------



## saligator

Mt. View Target has the Blue Dress (Short w/zig zag) hanging by the changing room. Size S. Also flats in a 7. Nothing else.


----------



## Miss Kris

Enigma78 said:


> Anyone know how a small of this fits?
> 
> Thanks



I have the XS and it's on the small side


----------



## melodoki

saira1214 said:


> Did anyone get the robe? I asked this awhile back, but received no response.  I'm wondering if it can be worn as a kimono or if it looks like a straight up robe? (Although it may not matter because that is an item that I ordered online on launch date and may be canceled--I have to wait the 10 business days to find out).




I also ordered a robe on the 13th with the same idea in mind-- to wear it as a kimono top. I also go the delay notice and am waiting to see if it will ship. My ruana that was in the same order shipped today!!!


----------



## melvel

I got the mass email yesterday, and then I got the dreaded cancellation today. So now the search for the Emma Roberts cardigan in XL begins. Sigh.


----------



## nova_girl

My mom went to the Alexandria, VA (Beacon Mall) target today and bought me the Passione valet. She said they also had a coat in a size 12, and I'm very mad that she didn't buy it for me lol.


----------



## pinklepurr

andreald said:


> I went to a local target yesterday that isn't as busy as the others and found a colore throw.    They also had the colore duvet in full/queen and blue toss pillows. I didn't buy the pillows and duvet b/c I've already spent a fortune on this collection. I've been scouting out my five local stores a few times a week during my lunch breaks and ended up getting really lucky yesterday.  I was at the same store on the day of the launch at 9 am and they didn't have any throws at all.  Luckily, I scored a passione one earlier that morning at another Target.  I was so excited yesterday. My bf called me obsessed when I told him the story, but  I knew you guys would appreciate it



Lucky! Congrats!


----------



## Suzzeee

I stopped by one of my local Target stores this afternoon and they had a lot more stuff than they've had -- they even had the black dress with the print panel in a size L if anyone's still looking for that.  Looks like they've been getting a lot of returns!!  They had the blue mixed media sweater in XL, a bunch of the purple girls long scarves and two of the brown floppy hats -- also had a bunch of stuff in housewares that wasn't there last week.


----------



## Moon2020

roussel said:


> I got 4 of the famiglia tumblers from my local Target but 2 are stuck to each other and won't budge.  We've tried everything and hubby gave up.  We even tried the hot water, ice trick and no luck.  I may have to return those 2.



Did you try putting them in the freezer with water in the inner tumbler or did you use room temperature tumblers with ice cubes in the inner tumbler?


----------



## floridagal23

My throw arrived today. It was so weird - I got an email telling me it might not be delivered at all, then a notification from my apartment concierge saying a package from target arrived, then a target ship notice then a target delivery confirmation. The weirdest!

FYI, I had to return my black/white tights - they run super long!


----------



## lulu212121

floridagal23 said:


> My throw arrived today. It was so weird - I got an email telling me it might not be delivered at all, then a notification from my apartment concierge saying a package from target arrived, then a target ship notice then a target delivery confirmation. The weirdest!
> 
> FYI, I had to return my black/white tights - they run super long!


 
Wow, really? I guess there may still be hope.


----------



## LeeMiller

Enigma78 said:


> For those who have the panel dress - whats the fit like esp in a medium? 8/10?
> 
> Thanks



I found the fit to be very loose - maybe more like a large?  Personally I think the cut of the dress is only flattering for a particular body type.


----------



## La Comtesse

Anyone try to cancel any items in any pending orders?

I was afraid to (since their system is already such a mess) but I just tried to cancel an item I had found in-store on one of my larger orders.  The cancel option was still there but it wouldn't process the cancellation and told me to call CS--yearh, right.

The strangest thing was that it was showing multiples of items I only ordered one of--and I've heard others report similar occurences of multiple items.  Uggh, at this point, I guess I should just leave it alone and return whatever arrives that I don't need.


----------



## wetbandit42

Ladies, which pouf do I order? I am liking both the pink zigzag & the floral pattern. My couch is tan with pink throw pillows and I have a dark blue leather chair, so either pattern would work.


----------



## ashleyjena

wetbandit42 said:


> Ladies, which pouf do I order? I am liking both the pink zigzag & the floral pattern. My couch is tan with pink throw pillows and I have a dark blue leather chair, so either pattern would work.




I love the zig zag ones! I'm dying for the aqua one.


----------



## melvel

If the item is already shown as cancelled on my account summary, I should probably lose hope that it will ever be delivered right?  I'm only asking since I've heard reports of people receiving orders even after getting a cancellation notice.

I looked at my account summary and the Emma Roberts cardigan is already included in the list of cancelled items, and the total payment to be charged has already been adjusted.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^
I haven't seen either in person but I guess the pink one is a little larger if that makes a difference.  It's really hard to tell with these items unless you see them in person.  You could always order both and keep the one you like best.


----------



## La Comtesse

ashleyjena said:


> I love the zig zag ones! I'm dying for the aqua one.


 
Have you seen them in person?


----------



## dbeth

Wow, this is crazy......... I got an email from Target that asked me to approve a new shipping date for my Sonia Kashuk eye shadow. I also have in the same order the brown/light blue zigzag button down Cardigan. I go to the details page, give my email address and get to the 'cancel' item page.  Not one eye shadow box was showing, but THREE more and TWO zigzag cardigans. Seriously, WTF?! And it wouldn't even allow me to cancel three of the eye shadows and one of the cardigans.

This is so messed up and now I am just really pissed off. I also paid by Paypal, so I have to get the store credit. (I never did call back to speak to the supervisor because I havn't had time to go get a new phone battery.)

Has this happened to anyone else?? I wonder if they actually charge your card during the order, or is it only when it was shipped??  I am to the point of calling my credit card and doing a charge back on this order. I DID NOT place 3 extra eye shadows and 1 extra cardigan!!


----------



## La Comtesse

I wish I could comment about the cancelled item, but I have no idea.  They have only cancelled one of my orders so far and it was done a week after I placed it.


----------



## La Comtesse

dbeth said:


> Wow, this is crazy......... I got an email from Target that asked me to approve a new shipping date for my Sonia Kashuk eye shadow. I also have in the same order the brown/light blue zigzag button down Cardigan. I go to the details page, give my email address and get to the 'cancel' item page.  Not one eye shadow box was showing, but THREE more and TWO zigzag cardigans. Seriously, WTF?! And it wouldn't even allow me to cancel three of the eye shadows and one of the cardigans.
> 
> This is so messed up and now I am just really pissed off. I also paid by Paypal, so I have to get the store credit. (I never did call back to speak to the supervisor because I havn't had time to go get a new phone battery.)
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?? I wonder if they actually charge your card during the order, or is it only when it was shipped??  I am to the point of calling my credit card and doing a charge back on this order. I DID NOT place 3 extra eye shadows and 1 extra cardigan!!


 
If you read my post regarding trying to canel one item in my order the exact same thing happened to me.  I have no idea what is going on and I can't even cancel the item I no longer need.  I guess all we can do is wait and see (and pray and hope that we don't have to go through any more of this-lol).


----------



## dbeth

La Comtesse said:


> If you read my post regarding trying to canel one item in my order the exact same thing happened to me.  I have no idea what is going on and I can't even cancel the item I no longer need.  I guess all we can do is wait and see (and pray and hope that we don't have to go through any more of this-lol).




Oh! No, I didn't see your post. I havn't read through the postings recently, I am so busy with work. 

I actually wouldn't mind so much if I hadn't paid with Paypal. It's easy to return back to Target. But since I paid with Paypal, we all know how some of us are screwed. It's definitly not fair if they go ahead and charge me & then ship those extra items that I didn't order & I have to take store credit when I return. So, I do believe I'll be doing a charge back with my credit card company.


----------



## wetbandit42

La Comtesse said:


> ^^
> I haven't seen either in person but I guess the pink one is a little larger if that makes a difference.  It's really hard to tell with these items unless you see them in person.  You could always order both and keep the one you like best.



I'll have to get out a tape measure and measure them out. The floral one seems like it might be a bit small.


----------



## La Comtesse

wetbandit42 said:


> I'll have to get out a tape measure and measure them out. The floral one seems like it might be a bit small.


 
Actually, I saw the chevron cube one (same size as the floral one) in person and I thought it looked a little bigger than I anticipated.  I think it's 18 inchess cubed.  The other (a pentagon shape, I think?) is supposed to be wider.  Some of the pictures on ebay make the floral one look really bright, but again, it's so hard to tell in pictures.

When I saw your dog, I thought maybe the larger one would work out for him/her as a resting spot-lol.


----------



## wetbandit42

La Comtesse said:


> Actually, I saw the chevron cube one (same size as the floral one) in person and I thought it looked a little bigger than I anticipated.  I think it's 18 inchess cubed.  The other (a pentagon shape, I think?) is supposed to be wider.  Some of the pictures on ebay make the floral one look really bright, but again, it's so hard to tell in pictures.
> 
> When I saw your dog, I thought maybe the larger one would work out for him/her as a resting spot-lol.



Aww, thanks for thinking of my doggie! I didn't think of that lol.

Also, thanks for pointing out checking out pics on ebay. I completely forgot about that.


----------



## ashleyjena

La Comtesse said:


> Have you seen them in person?



I have not, but I have heard they are even better in real life. I want one but not for $100, I'd rather keep trying to find a return for $50 lol


----------



## happybag

mezmari said:


> is the tracker working for anyone? all of a sudden it stopped, cant get it working on either browser. thanks!





Miss Kris said:


> nope - something is wrong with Target's website.  Even when I do "locate in store" for other items, it tells me there aren't any Targets within 100 miles of me, which, says my wallet, is incorrect!



Ugh, the Target website is _still_ experiencing issues! I was able to get it to work for two queries earlier this evening, but it's malfunctioning again. It keeps asking for a valid zip code, even after I type in a valid zip code. I've already telephoned a handful of Targets looking for the black/brown zig zag cardigan; no luck yet. Meh. If I find it, I find it....and if not, oh well! The hunt is half the fun.


----------



## La Comtesse

dbeth said:


> Oh! No, I didn't see your post. I havn't read through the postings recently, I am so busy with work.
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind so much if I hadn't paid with Paypal. It's easy to return back to Target. But since I paid with Paypal, we all know how some of us are screwed. It's definitly not fair if they go ahead and charge me & then ship those extra items that I didn't order & I have to take store credit when I return. So, I do believe I'll be doing a charge back with my credit card company.


 
Ughh, you used pay pal--I feel sorry for you.  Hopefully, it is just  _another _system error, and they will actually only ship one.  (But it does worry me that they may charge me for three and ship one.)  I think maybe that is why they wouldn't let me cancel my item, because three were showing up and that is an error.  Anyway, it still stinks because if the item becomes available, and ships to me, someone else misses out.  And I have to do more returns to the store.  But it's their fault.  What else can you do?


----------



## La Comtesse

ashleyjena said:


> I have not, but I have heard they are even better in real life. I want one but not for $100, I'd rather keep trying to find a return for $50 lol


 
Well, at the rate they are going with messing up orders, you probably will find a return.  Good luck.

I am starting to want a few of them now too, even though I don't need them or really have a place for them.  Then, of course, I would need some of the matching pieces, and we all know how that goes.


----------



## wetbandit42

I just bought the pink zigzag pouf. Hopefully they don't cancel my order! It would be sweet if I found a floral one in store on clearance.


----------



## justlurking

A couple of annoying things besides getting 4 of the Target nastygrams about orders that might (probably will) be cancelled. I have not gotten any cancellations YET. I paid for all my orders with a Target Giftcard and when you do that, they take the money immediately, which is understandable, but annoying because I have $185 not including tax tied up at the moment. I'd like to know what happens though when my orders are cancelled. Would you believe they can't tell me how they will refund me???

Another thing that annoys me (and has anyone else noticed this?) is that while my shipping is free since all my orders are over $50, I was charged tax ON the shipping cost! Is that legal? That's another thing that customer service couldn't answer. I only placed 3 calls to them so far, and they were mainly to say yes, I want the items when I received the stupid delay emails. 

I cannot believe they messed up so royally. 

Finding lots of returns in my stores, but nothing I want or not my size. Have never seen a pouf, throw, espresso set, or sticky notes. 

Make sure to check the regular clothing clearance racks for reduced Missoni. I found a b/w zigzag one piece bathing suit yesterday and today a camisole thingy...didn't pay too much attention as I'm not interested in those.


----------



## mezmari

LeeMiller said:


> I found the fit to be very loose - maybe more like a large?  Personally I think the cut of the dress is only flattering for a particular body type.



im 8-10 (maybe even 10-12 after baby) and it fits great, very flattering. (for my body type that is)


----------



## azureartist

*Miss Kris* - did Target mess with your inventory tracker? I keep getting a message "Please enter a valid location".

Edit - Ok some are working....

I'm sure Target is not happy with all us going to them saying "Yes you DO have it!" LOL!


----------



## La Comtesse

justlurking said:


> A couple of annoying things besides getting 4 of the Target nastygrams about orders that might (probably will) be cancelled. I have not gotten any cancellations YET. I paid for all my orders with a Target Giftcard and when you do that, they take the money immediately, which is understandable, but annoying because I have $185 not including tax tied up at the moment. I'd like to know what happens though when my orders are cancelled. *Would you believe they can't tell me how they will refund me???*
> 
> Yes!
> Another thing that annoys me (and has anyone else noticed this?) is that *while my shipping is free since all my orders are over $50, I was charged tax ON the shipping cost! Is that legal?* That's another thing that customer service couldn't answer. I only placed 3 calls to them so far, and they were mainly to say yes, I want the items when I received the stupid delay emails.
> This is the first time I've heard of something like this.  But I don't know at this point how much they're charging me for shipped items.  None of the invoices  in the packages have any amounts on them!  And that is crazy.  I'm not looking forward to sorting all this out though.  At least since you paid by gift card, they can't really charge you more.  And that's good, I guess.
> I cannot believe they messed up so royally.
> 
> It is really amazing.
> 
> Finding lots of returns in my stores, but nothing I want or not my size. Have never seen a pouf, throw, espresso set, or sticky notes.
> 
> I haven't seen any of those things either in the stores.  Found one dress in my size (wasn't one I really wanted) but bought it anyway since I may never see the one I did really want in my size.
> 
> Make sure to check the regular clothing clearance racks for reduced Missoni. I found a b/w zigzag one piece bathing suit yesterday and today a camisole thingy...didn't pay too much attention as I'm not interested in those.


----------



## La Comtesse

wetbandit42 said:


> I just bought the pink zigzag pouf. Hopefully they don't cancel my order! It would be sweet if I found a floral one in store on clearance.


 
Congratulations.  I placed an order for one (one that hadn't shipped from my Sept 16 order) yesterday and it was showing as shipped in about seven hours.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sammix3

My duvet set is here! The colors are definitely a bit off from the stock photo, but still beautiful!
 It matches perfectly with the passione throw


----------



## jujubexlove

anyone with a throw (i have one in passione): do the colors bleed after washing??

thanks in advance!


----------



## sammix3

It doesn't bleed.  I washed mine 



jujubexlove said:


> anyone with a throw (i have one in passione): do the colors bleed after washing??
> 
> thanks in advance!


----------



## azureartist

sammix3 said:


> My duvet set is here! The colors are definitely a bit off from the stock photo, but still beautiful!
> It matches perfectly with the passione throw



I love it! Really pretty! Congrats Sammix3!


----------



## misspurse

sammix3 said:


> My duvet set is here! The colors are definitely a bit off from the stock photo, but still beautiful!
> It matches perfectly with the passione throw



haha. looks awesome! oooh, and i spy some missoni media boxes underneath your bed. nice touch.


----------



## sammix3

azureartist said:


> I love it! Really pretty! Congrats Sammix3!



Thank you!



misspurse said:


> haha. looks awesome! oooh, and i spy some missoni media boxes underneath your bed. nice touch.



Yes ma'am! Two sweater boxes are hiding there


----------



## misspurse

andreald said:


> I went to a local target yesterday that isn't as busy as the others and found a colore throw.    They also had the colore duvet in full/queen and blue toss pillows. I didn't buy the pillows and duvet b/c I've already spent a fortune on this collection. I've been scouting out my five local stores a few times a week during my lunch breaks and ended up getting really lucky yesterday.  I was at the same store on the day of the launch at 9 am and they didn't have any throws at all.  Luckily, I scored a passione one earlier that morning at another Target.  I was so excited yesterday. My bf called me obsessed when I told him the story, but  I knew you guys would appreciate it



wow, you did good! i think the colore duvet set is so cute! (i've yet to see it in person myself). i admire your restraint. and yes, i appreciate your post. hehe.


----------



## melvel

I'm wondering why there's no love around here for the Johnny Collar polo sweater?  I think it's one of my favorite pieces from the collection, it's just so colorful and comfy to wear.


----------



## azureartist

melvel said:


> I'm wondering why there's no love around here for the Johnny Collar polo sweater?  I think it's one of my favorite pieces from the collection, it's just so colorful and comfy to wear.



Never saw it before! Searched on the bay... it sure is awfully cute!


----------



## koshi13

sammix3 said:


> My duvet set is here! The colors are definitely a bit off from the stock photo, but still beautiful!
> It matches perfectly with the passione throw



Yay you got it   Glad you love it!  It's so pretty!


----------



## sammix3

Thanks Lisa! I'm so glad I got it. Someone else was selling it at a starting bid of $60 without the plastic bag that it came in.  I don't know if I'm weird or what but I feel like if it didn't came with the packaging it's eh... it is bedding and you will sleep on it! Lol.  And the thing is the bid is at $172 and it's not ending for another 8 hours.  I feel like I got a good deal 

My only complaint is that my down comforter is a little smaller than the duvet itself, so there's some looseness.  Is yours like that too?



koshi13 said:


> Yay you got it   Glad you love it!  It's so pretty!


----------



## Miss Kris

jujubexlove said:


> anyone with a throw (i have one in passione): do the colors bleed after washing??
> 
> thanks in advance!


 
Nope, they didn't!


----------



## Miss Kris

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Lisa! I'm so glad I got it. Someone else was selling it at a starting bid of $60 without the plastic bag that it came in. I don't know if I'm weird or what but I feel like if it didn't came with the packaging it's eh... it is bedding and you will sleep on it! Lol. And the thing is the bid is at $172 and it's not ending for another 8 hours. I feel like I got a good deal
> 
> My only complaint is that my down comforter is a little smaller than the duvet itself, so there's some looseness. Is yours like that too?


 
All of my duvets are that way.  It always seems like the down comforter is floating in there with extra space on the sides

PS:  love that comforter!


----------



## LABAG

ANy new finds ladies? I luv to hear about these-
I used my tote in passion to put my catechism stuff in it(I teach 8th grade) and it was perfect! I noticed someone had an outside pocket-mine doed not-it has faux leather bottom with feet,inside pockets on each side-one zippered
Did they make different styles? My daughter got. It from target store-luv the duvets-colors are so vibrant!


----------



## sammix3

Thank you Miss Kris! It is kinda annoying but I can deal with it 



Miss Kris said:


> All of my duvets are that way.  It always seems like the down comforter is floating in there with extra space on the sides
> 
> PS:  love that comforter!


----------



## SohoChic

Damn I am looking for duvets as well.  Im hoping I get some good trades on the Facebook group.


----------



## afsweet

stopped by target yesterday and spotted:

lots of heels
eye masks
1 black and white blouse
some baby onesies & sweaters
kids large cardigan
gift tags
1 nightgown
plenty of the black and white sleep sets
a few thongs
1 pair of kids' flats

i bought a xs sleep romper.


----------



## katlun

melvel said:


> I'm wondering why there's no love around here for the Johnny Collar polo sweater? I think it's one of my favorite pieces from the collection, it's just so colorful and comfy to wear.


 

I might if Target didn't cancel my order on it!


----------



## katlun

justlurking said:


> A couple of annoying things besides getting 4 of the Target nastygrams about orders that might (probably will) be cancelled. I have not gotten any cancellations YET. I paid for all my orders with a Target Giftcard and when you do that, they take the money immediately, which is understandable, but annoying because I have $185 not including tax tied up at the moment. I'd like to know what happens though when my orders are cancelled. Would you believe they can't tell me how they will refund me???
> 
> Another thing that annoys me (and has anyone else noticed this?) is that while my shipping is free since all my orders are over $50, I was charged tax ON the shipping cost! Is that legal? That's another thing that customer service couldn't answer. I only placed 3 calls to them so far, and they were mainly to say yes, I want the items when I received the stupid delay emails.
> 
> I cannot believe they messed up so royally.
> 
> Finding lots of returns in my stores, but nothing I want or not my size. Have never seen a pouf, throw, espresso set, or sticky notes.
> 
> Make sure to check the regular clothing clearance racks for reduced Missoni. I found a b/w zigzag one piece bathing suit yesterday and today a camisole thingy...didn't pay too much attention as I'm not interested in those.


 
they can charge tax on shipping and it varies from state to state the rules, but if it $0 then 0 x tax rate = 0, but more than likely they charged you shipping and then credited you the shipping charge and therefore they can charge tax on it


----------



## CindyKay

justlurking said:


> Another thing that annoys me (and has anyone else noticed this?) is that while my shipping is free since all my orders are over $50, I was charged tax ON the shipping cost! Is that legal? That's another thing that customer service couldn't answer. I only placed 3 calls to them so far, and they were mainly to say yes, I want the items when I received the stupid delay emails.



Target customer service by phone is pathetic.  They are of no help in answering any of my questions either! 

Back to topic... I want you to know that I have a different experience than yours regarding the tax issue.  I paid my orders by credit card, and notice that Target doesn't charge my card until an item gets shipped, and since my orders total over a certain amount, I get free shipping as well, and they only charge tax ON the amount of the item WHEN they ship the item, not on shipping costs as well... what I don't get is that you are already not charged for shipping costs since your orders are over $50, where do you see that they are charging you tax on shipping??   I check my credit card statement online meticulously to see each and every transaction Target makes since this whole fiasco is such a mess... but so far... no problems on my end.


----------



## koshi13

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Lisa! I'm so glad I got it. Someone else was selling it at a starting bid of $60 without the plastic bag that it came in.  I don't know if I'm weird or what but I feel like if it didn't came with the packaging it's eh... it is bedding and you will sleep on it! Lol.  And the thing is the bid is at $172 and it's not ending for another 8 hours.  I feel like I got a good deal
> 
> My only complaint is that my down comforter is a little smaller than the duvet itself, so there's some looseness.  Is yours like that too?



Did you use the ties in the corner of the duvet to tie the comforter to it?  This way it won't shift around.


----------



## dbeth

La Comtesse said:


> Ughh, you used pay pal--I feel sorry for you.  Hopefully, it is just  _another _system error, and they will actually only ship one.  (But it does worry me that they may charge me for three and ship one.)  I think maybe that is why they wouldn't let me cancel my item, because three were showing up and that is an error.  Anyway, it still stinks because if the item becomes available, and ships to me, someone else misses out.  And I have to do more returns to the store.  But it's their fault.  What else can you do?




Yeah, I know---there isn't much you can do!  So dissapointed in Target.


----------



## Enigma78

Please if anyone see the cardigans in a small/ medium and dress in a medium please pm urgently
Thanks


----------



## justlurking

katlun said:


> they can charge tax on shipping and it varies from state to state the rules, but if it $0 then 0 x tax rate = 0, but more than likely they charged you shipping and then credited you the shipping charge and therefore they can charge tax on it


 
Yes, I know I have purchased things online where they charge tax on shipping/handling. Yes, you are correct, they charged shipping and then credited it, but I feel that because they state there is free shipping on orders over $50, they should not charge and then credit for it. To me that is just giving them another way to stick it to us!





CindyKay said:


> Target customer service by phone is pathetic. They are of no help in answering any of my questions either!
> 
> Back to topic... I want you to know that I have a different experience than yours regarding the tax issue. I paid my orders by credit card, and notice that Target doesn't charge my card until an item gets shipped, and since my orders total over a certain amount, I get free shipping as well, and they only charge tax ON the amount of the item WHEN they ship the item, not on shipping costs as well... *what I don't get is that you are already not charged for shipping costs since your orders are over $50, where do you see that they are charging you tax on shipping?? * I check my credit card statement online meticulously to see each and every transaction Target makes since this whole fiasco is such a mess... but so far... no problems on my end.


 
Because I used a Target giftcard to pay, the money is immediately taken out of the giftcard. So my online order summary and my confirmation email shows the total and tax that is charged, so I can see that I was charged tax on the shipping cost. Each time I placed an order using my giftcard #, it tells you what your balance is on your giftcard beforehand. Then it takes it off, and I would then call to get my balance and it had been deducted. I had a lot of money on that giftcard, so my online purchases from the 13th and 14th brought it down to less than $50, which I then went to Target and promptly used up the remaining balance incase they mistakenly tried charging me again (not an unlikely scenario considering their screwups during this fiasco).

In retrospect, I wish I HAD used my credit card instead of the giftcard (bc then I could dispute if I was charged incorrectly), but it just made sense at the time to use my gift card money since it can only be used at Target.


----------



## CindyKay

I see... thanks for the clarification. What a mess!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Lisa! I'm so glad I got it. Someone else was selling it at a starting bid of $60 *without the plastic bag that it came in*. I don't know if I'm weird or what but I feel like if it didn't came with the packaging it's eh... it is bedding and you will sleep on it! Lol. And the thing is the bid is at $172 and it's not ending for another 8 hours. I feel like I got a good deal
> 
> My only complaint is that my down comforter is a little smaller than the duvet itself, so there's some looseness. Is yours like that too?


 
Sammi, I bought and returned several comforters/duvet covers, until I found the combo I wanted. Trying to recreat the look of the add, mini chevrons, with the creeping floral shams. None of them came in a plastic bag, they were all packaged in a cloth bag with a grosgrin ribbon wrap around.


----------



## Lola

It just bothers me so much that Target is keeping their customers in suspense to find out which items will be cancelled.  Shouldn't they know by now?  It is just ridiculous at this point.


----------



## La Comtesse

sammix3 said:


> My duvet set is here! The colors are definitely a bit off from the stock photo, but still beautiful!
> It matches perfectly with the passione throw


 
How pretty!  Are the colors brighter or just different from what you thought they would be?

Good thing you already had the matching throw.


----------



## minatol

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Sammi, I bought and returned several comforters/duvet covers, until I found the combo I wanted. Trying to recreat the look of the add, mini chevrons, with the creeping floral shams. None of them came in a plastic bag, they were all packaged in a cloth bag with a grosgrin ribbon wrap around.



It seems the packaging is different for in store and online purchases.  The duvet set I got from online came in a clear plastic bag with the bedding really tightly squeezed into it.  However the beddings I saw in stores were packaged as your description. 

Put it shortly, I didn't get the fabric cover few ladies here mentioned of making into pillow covers.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Minatol: Thank you for pointing out the difference between the online and the store. I didn't think about making the cloth cover into a pillow, what a great idea!!


----------



## sammix3

koshi13 said:


> Did you use the ties in the corner of the duvet to tie the comforter to it? This way it won't shift around.


 
I didn't know they had this!  I will have to check when I get home!  This is inside right?  I'm so clueless... lol.  



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Sammi, I bought and returned several comforters/duvet covers, until I found the combo I wanted. Trying to recreat the look of the add, mini chevrons, with the creeping floral shams. None of them came in a plastic bag, they were all packaged in a cloth bag with a grosgrin ribbon wrap around.


 
The plastic bag is for online items, the ones from in store is like a cloth "bag".  But this seller was selling the online item with no packaging at all.  No plastic bag, no cloth bag.



La Comtesse said:


> How pretty! Are the colors brighter or just different from what you thought they would be?
> 
> Good thing you already had the matching throw.


 
I know! Thank goodness.  You know, from the stock picture it looks more like a purple/pink, but in real life it looks more like a cranberry red, the majority of the duvet.  I will try to get a better pic today with better lighting.  



minatol said:


> It seems the packaging is different for in store and online purchases. The duvet set I got from online came in a clear plastic bag with the bedding really tightly squeezed into it. However the beddings I saw in stores were packaged as your description.
> 
> Put it shortly, I didn't get the fabric cover few ladies here mentioned of making into pillow covers.


 
Aw that would totally be a great idea!  Wish the online stuff came with that too.



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Minatol: Thank you for pointing out the difference between the online and the store. I didn't think about making the cloth cover into a pillow, what a great idea!!


 
Can't wait to see your finished product


----------



## ginaki

Hello ladies,

I recently discovered Missoni for Target and I am looking to buy the zig zag dress

http://sassymomsinthecity.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/missoni-zig-zag-sweater.png

I am a little bit confused because ebay auctions don't mention many details and the photos don't show the colour combination well... I saw that the main colour is brown...
Was it available only in browns? Or is there another colour combination (e.g. with black)?

TIA!


----------



## Belladiva79

Its only in brown. its a really pretty dress. 



ginaki said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I recently discovered Missoni for Target and I am looking to buy the zig zag dress
> 
> http://sassymomsinthecity.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/missoni-zig-zag-sweater.png
> 
> I am a little bit confused because ebay auctions don't mention many details and the photos don't show the colour combination well... I saw that the main colour is brown...
> Was it available only in browns? Or is there another colour combination (e.g. with black)?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## ginaki

Belladiva79 said:


> Its only in brown. its a really pretty dress.


 
Thank you!  Yes, I really like it, I was able to see some modelling photos here too and it seems great! Hope I' ll get it soon!


----------



## koshi13

sammix3 said:


> I didn't know they had this!  I will have to check when I get home!  This is inside right?  I'm so clueless... lol.
> 
> Yes it's in the inside of the duvet on each corner there should be a set of ties. Your comforter probably has loops on the corners so just tie the ties to the loops and you should be all set. My comforter is slightly smaller then the duvet but this way it doesn't shift around so I looks better.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

ginaki said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I recently discovered Missoni for Target and I am looking to buy the zig zag dress
> 
> http://sassymomsinthecity.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/missoni-zig-zag-sweater.png
> 
> I am a little bit confused because ebay auctions don't mention many details and the photos don't show the colour combination well... I saw that the main colour is brown...
> Was it available only in browns? Or is there another colour combination (e.g. with black)?
> 
> TIA!


 
The trims are all brown.


----------



## susa

yesterday target shipped the beanie 
today they ship the tights

for 19 items, 7 shipments so far, 2 more items are missing


----------



## Sophia1025

Which do you guys prefer if I could only have one?  The light blue zig-zag cardigan or the purplish mixed-media top?


----------



## sammix3

Yay found the ties. Ok here is a pic taken with natural sunlight compared to the light from my lamp.  It looks so much better under natural sunlight, but I still thought it would be pinkier rather than a deep cranberry color.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Sophia1025 said:


> Which do you guys prefer if I could only have one? The light blue zig-zag cardigan or the purplish mixed-media top?


 
Hand down the light blue zigzag cardigan, no question about it.


----------



## boslvuton

Heres a little info for my southern NH/Greater Boston ladies... I just bought a set of prep bowls @ the SALEM NH Target, and there was another set sitting there!  GO GET'EM!


----------



## kmrosko404

Any one manage to get the knit shorts that were an online exclusive?  They were on my wanted list but I have thicker, athletic thighs so I had really hoped to try a few sizes to see what worked best (or not) so I'm reluctant to go to ebay.  It's unlikely that multiples will show up in stores....  I cannot seem to get them out of my head either

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33821363.73304.195794080433469&type=3&theater


----------



## jujubexlove

sammix3 said:


> It doesn't bleed.  I washed mine


& 


Miss Kris said:


> Nope, they didn't!



Thanks!!


----------



## misspurse

kmrosko404 said:


> Any one manage to get the knit shorts that were an online exclusive?  They were on my wanted list but I have thicker, athletic thighs so I had really hoped to try a few sizes to see what worked best (or not) so I'm reluctant to go to ebay.  It's unlikely that multiples will show up in stores....  I cannot seem to get them out of my head either
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33821363.73304.195794080433469&type=3&theater



i saw one of these at my local target, but it wasn't in my size. it seems to be a pretty thick, substantial material. it's also shorter than what i normally like in shorts. probably hits mid-thigh or higher, and i'm a prude so they wouldn't really have worked for me anyway.


----------



## anitalilac

sammix3 said:


> Yay found the ties. Ok here is a pic taken with natural sunlight compared to the light from my lamp.  It looks so much better under natural sunlight, but I still thought it would be pinkier rather than a deep cranberry color.


Oh my!! I would love to get my hands on that one!


----------



## koshi13

sammix3 said:


> Yay found the ties. Ok here is a pic taken with natural sunlight compared to the light from my lamp.  It looks so much better under natural sunlight, but I still thought it would be pinkier rather than a deep cranberry color.



Gorgeous!!  And that's the perfect way to describe it...cranberry...i couldn't figure out what was different about it from the website photo and it was the color being more cranberry red then pinky purple but it's still beautiful and i'm glad you were able to get it!


----------



## *want it all*

*sammix3*, that's a beautiful duvet set...I'm so glad you managed to secure it at a price you couldn't say no to!  

Whee!  Today I got the votive candle holder!   The Target cashier (a guy) said to me, "I don't really like the Missoni collection, but these are totally cool.  I'd buy them."  

The customer behind me even commented, "I've gotten a lot of compliments on those holders.  You'll love them.  When candlelight hits them, it's so beautiful.  I've had guests over, and they all comment on it."  

I also saw passione chevron toss pillows, the puzzle (3 piece) plate in the black/white zig zag pattern, a bunch of kids' clothes, PJ zig zag bottoms, bras, and eye masks.


----------



## LeeMiller

What a pretty duvet set!  Maybe I'll hit up
Target if I get a chance this week lol.


----------



## melvel

Still looking for the Emma Roberts cardi in XL. I will really stop once I get that, the rest will be gravy.


----------



## ashleyjena

This is a sickness, I'm headed back to Target tonight after class, I think I've been every day for weeks now. But I am just holding onto hope to find a returned pouf or large chevron duvet set.


----------



## sammix3

Thank you everyone!

As I mentioned about that eBay listing of the duvet without the packaging, its $212 now! Crazy!


----------



## nycdiva

So annoyed just checked tracking for a package that was supposed to be delivered today and it says it was delivered Monday and I never got it.  Been on hold with CS now for an hour. They guy I spoke to handed me off to someone else.  Their CS sucks


----------



## nancypants

i returned a king duvet and the baby blanket today to the west la target on jefferson today. i saw some kids dresses, kids trench, long maxi skirt, pajama shorts, and drum roll.... i got 2 throws!!! the passione and colore. i love love love love love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melvel

^Lucky you!

The Emma Roberts cardi is still going for about $90-100 on eBay, higher than last week (when I still had hope that my order for that was forthcoming).  I guess I have to wait until prices go down, if they go down at all.


----------



## melvel

Finally took a picture of what I have so far:







Thanks to Ashley for the hoodie, I really love it.  The rest are all items I got from the online order (probably only half of what I actually ordered, no thanks to cancellations).


----------



## CoutureMe06

If anyone is in NYC and looking for the flats and pumps, the Atlantic Terminal Target in BK had a bunch in most sizes.


----------



## CoutureMe06

There were also the flower print sets in King and Full/Queen available.


----------



## AshJs3

melvel said:


> Finally took a picture of what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Ashley for the hoodie, I really love it.  The rest are all items I got from the online order (probably only half of what I actually ordered, no thanks to cancellations).



Yay! Glad it made it!


----------



## melvel

Which is the nicer ruana, the colore or the passione one?


----------



## nycdiva

nancypants said:


> i returned a king duvet and the baby blanket today to the west la target on jefferson today. i saw some kids dresses, kids trench, long maxi skirt, pajama shorts, and drum roll.... i got 2 throws!!! the passione and colore. i love love love love love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's where I got my prep bowls on Sunday night. They must have gotten another shipment of stuff


----------



## azureartist

melvel said:


> Which is the nicer ruana, the colore or the passione one?



I think the Black one (Passione) is more versatile.


----------



## melvel

azureartist said:


> I think the Black one (Passione) is more versatile.



Thanks!  I'm getting one from the fair trade page for retail.  So at least that's one cancelled order I'm getting back.


----------



## kmrosko404

misspurse said:


> i saw one of these at my local target, but it wasn't in my size. it seems to be a pretty thick, substantial material. it's also shorter than what i normally like in shorts. probably hits mid-thigh or higher, and i'm a prude so they wouldn't really have worked for me anyway.



Thanks, I would definitely wear with opaque tights and I tend to size up in shorts so I can wear them lower/longer...  grrr, wish I could have ordered a couple of sizes on line.  

I have the open long cardi in the same 'family' so I'm guessing it's a similar material


----------



## thithi

I returned some of my online order today and was disappointed that I was credited back a gift card for almost $200.  Teaches me to never use Paypal thru Target ever again!

Good news is that I found two hand towels but turned down a pillow and knit skirt... they had a rack of lingerie and a display of the heels, but I wasn't interested in those.


----------



## happybag

kmrosko404 said:


> Thanks, I would definitely wear with opaque tights and I tend to size up in shorts so I can wear them lower/longer...  grrr, wish I could have ordered a couple of sizes on line.
> 
> I have the open long cardi in the same 'family' so I'm guessing it's a similar material



I have the knit shorts and I finally saw the Famiglia open long cardi IRL the other day, and I'm happy to report that both pieces are made of the same material! The shorts are super-short so they're strictly for around-the-house wear for me, but they are so soft and pretty. I think they run true to size, and the drawstring gives some sizing flexibility.


----------



## juneping

finally my throw was shipped today....god what an unpleasant experience.


----------



## nancypants

melvel said:


> Finally took a picture of what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Ashley for the hoodie, I really love it.  The rest are all items I got from the online order (probably only half of what I actually ordered, no thanks to cancellations).




how is the fit on the hoodie? i'm starting to want it.. hehehehhe


----------



## ashleyjena

I went to Target today and scored a pink dress!!! It was marked on clearance for $27, but none of the other online exclusives were marked clearance. I tried to talk to someone about it, but they just insisted the items I was talking about were not online only (they were). I didn't argue it more because I got what I wanted though.


----------



## azureartist

ashleyjena said:


> I went to Target today and scored a pink dress!!! It was marked on clearance for $27, but none of the other online exclusives were marked clearance. I tried to talk to someone about it, but they just insisted the items I was talking about were not online only (they were). I didn't argue it more because I got what I wanted though.



WOW! Congrats!!!


----------



## melvel

nancypants said:


> how is the fit on the hoodie? i'm starting to want it.. hehehehhe



The XL fits a little loose, so I'd say this runs a little big.  If you want a more snug fit, go one size down.

My issue with all the Missoni for Target clothes I have so far is that the sleeves are all loose on me!  But I guess that's more a problem of my body type than the sizing...I have to go one size up usually because of my cup size.  If you don't have big boobs, you can go true to size or even one size down.

I have to say though that this hoodie is really well made.  I like how the pattern lines up perfectly, and the sleeve zigzag is identical on both sides.  It will be my new post-workout hoodie.


----------



## tastangan

Does anyone have the floral towel and think that it's less plush compared to the other towels? The velour side seems to be not as thick compared to the others designs. The black on the b&w side seems to be faded and stiffer, compared to the regular b&w towel.

I only have a hand towel in this design so I'm not sure if I just got a 'bad' one or they are all like that.


----------



## ginaki

ginaki said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I recently discovered Missoni for Target and I am looking to buy the zig zag dress
> 
> http://sassymomsinthecity.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/missoni-zig-zag-sweater.png
> 
> I am a little bit confused because ebay auctions don't mention many details and the photos don't show the colour combination well... I saw that the main colour is brown...
> Was it available only in browns? Or is there another colour combination (e.g. with black)?
> 
> TIA!


 


AmeeLVSBags said:


> The trims are all brown.


 
I am little confused! So did this dress came out in one combination regarding the colours (Brown- multicolour)? Or was it available in brown and different colour stripes?


----------



## surlygirl

tastangan said:


> Does anyone have the floral towel and think that it's less plush compared to the other towels? The velour side seems to be not as thick compared to the others designs. The black on the b&w side seems to be faded and stiffer, compared to the regular b&w towel.
> 
> I only have a hand towel in this design so I'm not sure if I just got a 'bad' one or they are all like that.



I totally agree. I didn't see the floral towels, but had the striped towels and felt the same way about the roughness so I put them back. I found the all b&w towels later and was surprised by how much softer and plush they felt in comparison. I did get the b&w towels even though I only found one hand and one bath.


----------



## Catbaglover

melvel said:


> Finally took a picture of what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Ashley for the hoodie, I really love it.  The rest are all items I got from the online order (probably only half of what I actually ordered, no thanks to cancellations).



Very nice collection! I love your polo shirt. What is it like in person? I've not seen it on anyone or heard any reviews.


----------



## Enigma78

ashleyjena said:


> I went to Target today and scored a pink dress!!! It was marked on clearance for $27, but none of the other online exclusives were marked clearance. I tried to talk to someone about it, but they just insisted the items I was talking about were not online only (they were). I didn't argue it more because I got what I wanted though.


 
Thats great!!!!!!!!!!!! Whats the fit like?


----------



## Miss Kris

Enigma78 said:


> Thats great!!!!!!!!!!!! Whats the fit like?



TTS!  Fits like the black panel dress


----------



## Enigma78

Miss Kris said:


> TTS! Fits like the black panel dress


 
Thanks, if you ever see a medium or large can you please pm me?


----------



## tastangan

surlygirl said:


> I totally agree. I didn't see the floral towels, but had the striped towels and felt the same way about the roughness so I put them back. I found the all b&w towels later and was surprised by how much softer and plush they felt in comparison. I did get the b&w towels even though I only found one hand and one bath.



Which stripe towel did you find? The colorful one? I have 5 different designs in one form or another and thought they are more or less the same except for the floral one.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ it was multi-colored striped ... can't remember what was on the other side though.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

My stock at the local Targets has completelt dried up so i'm feeling kind of over it.  so sad.


----------



## La Comtesse

tastangan said:


> Does anyone have the floral towel and think that it's less plush compared to the other towels? The velour side seems to be not as thick compared to the others designs. The black on the b&w side seems to be faded and stiffer, compared to the regular b&w towel.
> 
> I only have a hand towel in this design so I'm not sure if I just got a 'bad' one or they are all like that.


 
I don't have the floral towel but I got the chance to see it in person (bath size) at the store (it is the only towel I saw at my stores).  I had ordered the b/w towels online (just two) and wish I had more of them now.  I also ordered just two of the stripe (for a relative) and wish I had some for myself (did find one hand towel in the stock room of one store though--thanks to Miss Kris).

I was shocked when I saw the floral towels because I thought the ones I saw (returns) must have been damaged or faded too.  They reverse side (with the bl/w design) did look faded compared to my all b/w towels.  And they didn't appear to be made out of the same material.  So, the ones you are describing sound like the ones I saw in-store.  I was wondering if the zig-zag designs were different??  

I really like the b/w and the stripe much more than I thought I would.  I planned on using them mainly for decorative purposes when I orderd.  Now I wish I had ordered some of the zig-zag too.


----------



## wetbandit42

I just read the next collab for Target will be Jason Wu, coming out February 5. I hope Target is a little more prepared for this collaboration when it comes to the website, stock, and limiting how many pieces people can buy, although maybe it won't be as popular. I have to think that after the success of Missoni the scalpers will be looking to stock up and sell on feebay. The collection will include clothing & handbags. 

I got a shipping notice for the pouf I ordered too, yay!


----------



## AshJs3

I just thought of a couple of things I'd like to have to give for Christmas. Wish I would have thought of this earlier! Looks like I'm headed to Target at lunch. Now I'm looking for towels, a velour hoodie in small, medium sleep shorts, and whatever other little goodies I can find. Oh and of course throws! I have 4 girl cousins between 12 and 19 and they'd all love this stuff.


----------



## justlurking

I never planned on buying a "pouf", but I was shocked yesterday when I walked into Target and found one sitting up at the front with the rest of whatever they have left...children's stuff and socks...nothing exciting. I know others have found them, but I never expected to see one in person.

It had the clearance sticker (40.06 reg 79.99) and I was again shocked at how nice it was. It's the brown striped chevron one with the floral binding. I have an odd fascination with that binding...lol. I don't know why they called it a pouf, because when I saw/heard that word in reference to these, I was thinking it was more like a huge fluffy pillow with not much support. This is definitely an ottoman, very solid with feet on the bottom and just beautiful! I know those of you who have it know that already, but I didn't! I should have looked at ebay to see some pics and there are some great pics on there. 

I am grateful to whomever returned it...I love it so much and I think I've walked into the other room about 10 times this morning just to stare at it...lol. I'm hoping I will find another one...either the same or the floral one, but I'm not holding my breath! 

I wish all of those looking for one good luck. If I found one, anyone can...I am not usually this lucky.


----------



## justlurking

wetbandit42 said:


> I just read the next collab for Target will be Jason Wu, coming out February 5. I hope Target is a little more prepared for this collaboration when it comes to the website, stock, and limiting how many pieces people can buy, although maybe it won't be as popular. I have to think that after the success of Missoni the scalpers will be looking to stock up and sell on feebay. The collection will include clothing & handbags.
> 
> I got a shipping notice for the pouf I ordered too, yay!


 
oooh....Which pouf did you order??? Whichever it is, I think you're going to love it!


----------



## ashleyjena

Enigma78 said:


> Thats great!!!!!!!!!!!! Whats the fit like?



It's true to size to possibly a little small in my opinion. I wear a 10 and an XL will work for me, but I'd rather a Large...and I find in most other things XL is more of a 12-14 than a 10. But others are seeming to not agree with me on this lol


----------



## ashleyjena

All of you are giving me hope for finding a pouf! I may head out to Target again today. Maybe 2 Targets! But returns are pouring in at both locations so I don't want to miss one.


----------



## La Comtesse

ashleyjena said:


> All of you are giving me hope for finding a pouf! I may head out to Target again today. Maybe 2 Targets! But returns are pouring in at both locations so I don't want to miss one.


 
Good luck, ashley.  I was hoping for a returned one too (actually I was hoping for three returned poufs ).  But I caved and ordered mine when they became available again.  I'm just not counting on seeing one in time to buy it at my Targets since I've seen so little compared to others.  But you seem to be lucky with returns.  Wish I could make you my Missoni for Target personal shopper.

The only problem with this whole collab is now I would like some of the matching pieces to the poufs--like the throws.  And I doubt that will ever happen.  I didn't even get to see all the bedding except for a brief moment before the website crash..then when it was back up nothing was available.  I wish Target would have _at least_ released a catalog of everything that was going to be available so that I could have planned better.  But then again, I guess it wouldn't have mattered with the way things sold out so fast.  It's a shame the whole collab wasn't managed better.

Congrats to those who are getting poufs shipped and those who managed to score a returned one.


----------



## justlurking

ashleyjena said:


> All of you are giving me hope for finding a pouf! I may head out to Target again today. Maybe 2 Targets! But returns are pouring in at both locations so I don't want to miss one.


 
Good luck! If I were you though, I wouldn't go to Target with great expectations, because then you may feel let down if you don't find one. Just go in and have a look around! Like I said, I found mine at the front with the other M leftovers, but it's a good idea to check all around the store. Since it would most likely be clearanced, they could put it on a clearance endcap/aisle. I have seen a couple clothing items on the reduced women's clothing racks and I've also seen a couple things on a shelf by a scanner and some folders in an odd place like groceries. You never know when someone will change their mind and just take it out of their cart (which I personally think is wrong...I always return an item to it's original spot in that case). In this case though, it may work in your favor!

eta:  oh, nevermind, I just read La Comtesse's post above and it seems like you're an experienced finder of returns so you don't need any advice from me...lol.  I still wish you luck though!


----------



## Enigma78

ashleyjena said:


> It's true to size to possibly a little small in my opinion. I wear a 10 and an XL will work for me, but I'd rather a Large...and I find in most other things XL is more of a 12-14 than a 10. But others are seeming to not agree with me on this lol


 
Thanks


----------



## Enigma78

To those that have this in an xl - how big is this? will this be okay for a size 8 or should i just keep searching for a smaller size?

Thanks


----------



## NANI1972

Enigma78 said:


> To those that have this in an xl - how big is this? will this be okay for a size 8 or should i just keep searching for a smaller size?
> 
> Thanks


Keep searching.....I tried this on in a S yesterday. You will need either a S or M. The XL will be way to big IMO.


----------



## La Comtesse

justlurking said:


> I never planned on buying a "pouf", but I was shocked yesterday when I walked into Target and found one sitting up at the front with the rest of whatever they have left...children's stuff and socks...nothing exciting. I know others have found them, but I never expected to see one in person.
> 
> It had the clearance sticker (40.06 reg 79.99) and I was again shocked at how nice it was. It's the brown striped chevron one with the floral binding. I have an odd fascination with that binding...lol. *I don't know why they called it a pouf, because when I saw/heard that word in reference to these, I was thinking it was more like a huge fluffy pillow with not much support. This is definitely an ottoman,* very solid with feet on the bottom and just beautiful! I know those of you who have it know that already, but I didn't!


 
Yes, "pouf" doesn't seem like the correct term, does it?  But I like saying it   (even if no one knows what I'm talking about when I do).

I wish I had known how nice a lot of this stuff was in time to order it too.  You just can't tell until you see it in person.  

Re: the advice on finding items in Target, ashley may not need your advice but some of the rest of us do...


----------



## bergafer3

I'm and 8 and the med a little big, u would swim in the xl


----------



## ashleyjena

La Comtesse said:


> Good luck, ashley.  I was hoping for a returned one too (actually I was hoping for three returned poufs ).  But I caved and ordered mine when they became available again.  I'm just not counting on seeing one in time to buy it at my Targets since I've seen so little compared to others.  But you seem to be lucky with returns.  Wish I could make you my Missoni for Target personal shopper.
> 
> The only problem with this whole collab is now I would like some of the matching pieces to the poufs--like the throws.  And I doubt that will ever happen.  I didn't even get to see all the bedding except for a brief moment before the website crash..then when it was back up nothing was available.  I wish Target would have _at least_ released a catalog of everything that was going to be available so that I could have planned better.  But then again, I guess it wouldn't have mattered with the way things sold out so fast.  It's a shame the whole collab wasn't managed better.
> 
> Congrats to those who are getting poufs shipped and those who managed to score a returned one.



Thanks! Fortunately I have a colore throw, and colore media bins/milk crates for my living room, so that aqua pouf would just be amazing.


----------



## ashleyjena

justlurking said:


> Good luck! If I were you though, I wouldn't go to Target with great expectations, because then you may feel let down if you don't find one. Just go in and have a look around! Like I said, I found mine at the front with the other M leftovers, but it's a good idea to check all around the store. Since it would most likely be clearanced, they could put it on a clearance endcap/aisle. I have seen a couple clothing items on the reduced women's clothing racks and I've also seen a couple things on a shelf by a scanner and some folders in an odd place like groceries. You never know when someone will change their mind and just take it out of their cart (which I personally think is wrong...I always return an item to it's original spot in that case). In this case though, it may work in your favor!
> 
> eta:  oh, nevermind, I just read La Comtesse's post above and it seems like you're an experienced finder of returns so you don't need any advice from me...lol.  I still wish you luck though!



Haha, thanks, it's really helpful though. I never thought to check the ACTUAL clearance areas, because every time I've found something it's just been in a random part of the store or with the other M stuff


----------



## someday681

I had not planned to buy anything from this collection until I saw you ladies post such great pictures... I went by my local Target today, and I was surprised to find several items in my size. And then I made the mistake of wandering by the home section and fell in love with one of the comforter sets. I'll post pics of the clothes in the modeling thread, but here's the comforter:







The set came with a matching cloth bag, so I'm thinking about making it into a couple of throw pillows or a throw pillow and curtain sashes.


----------



## Enigma78

NANI1972 said:


> Keep searching.....I tried this on in a S yesterday. You will need either a S or M. The XL will be way to big IMO.


 
Okay Thanks


----------



## Enigma78

bergafer3 said:


> I'm and 8 and the med a little big, u would swim in the xl


 
Thanks


----------



## ffwbe

Hi I just discovered this thread. I have definitely gotten obsessed with this collection and while I've not gotten everything I wanted, I was able to get a few things in store on the launch day and make a few great finds on returns. To those of you who purchased the woman's flats or heels, do any of you have an issue with the sole? They have no traction on them and make it difficult for me to walk on tiles or even some carpeted areas. I have no idea why they didn't use the same rubber soles that the girl's flats have.


----------



## tastangan

La Comtesse said:


> I don't have the floral towel but I got the chance to see it in person (bath size) at the store (it is the only towel I saw at my stores).  I had ordered the b/w towels online (just two) and wish I had more of them now.  I also ordered just two of the stripe (for a relative) and wish I had some for myself (did find one hand towel in the stock room of one store though--thanks to Miss Kris).
> 
> *I was shocked when I saw the floral towels because I thought the ones I saw (returns) must have been damaged or faded too.  They reverse side (with the bl/w design) did look faded compared to my all b/w towels.  And they didn't appear to be made out of the same material.  So, the ones you are describing sound like the ones I saw in-store.*  I was wondering if the zig-zag designs were different??
> 
> I really like the b/w and the stripe much more than I thought I would.  I planned on using them mainly for decorative purposes when I orderd.  Now I wish I had ordered some of the zig-zag too.



Good to know. I think there are some variances in the quality and finishes of all the towels but the floral one seems to be somewhat sub-par in comparison. the rest are pretty nice.

I was lucky that I found a bunch of towels and hand towels one day but I foolishly left one blue bath towel behind and now I'm regretting it because I realized I need another one.


----------



## wetbandit42

justlurking said:


> oooh....Which pouf did you order??? Whichever it is, I think you're going to love it!



The pink zigzag octagonal pouf. I was tempted to order the floral pouf as well but I restrained myself...


----------



## boslvuton

WOW  that looks absolutely gorgeous with the rest of your room decor! Congrats on the find!



someday681 said:


> I had not planned to buy anything from this collection until I saw you ladies post such great pictures... I went by my local Target today, and I was surprised to find several items in my size. And then I made the mistake of wandering by the home section and fell in love with one of the comforter sets. I'll post pics of the clothes in the modeling thread, but here's the comforter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The set came with a matching cloth bag, so I'm thinking about making it into a couple of throw pillows or a throw pillow and curtain sashes.


----------



## wetbandit42

someday681 said:


> I had not planned to buy anything from this collection until I saw you ladies post such great pictures... I went by my local Target today, and I was surprised to find several items in my size. And then I made the mistake of wandering by the home section and fell in love with one of the comforter sets. I'll post pics of the clothes in the modeling thread, but here's the comforter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The set came with a matching cloth bag, so I'm thinking about making it into a couple of throw pillows or a throw pillow and curtain sashes.*



That's a really good idea! If I see one of those comforters in store I think I will buy it. For those of you that have it, is the F/Q large enough for a queen bed? I bought a f/q comforter at Target once and it was pretty small on my queen mattress.


----------



## La Comtesse

someday681 said:


> I had not planned to buy anything from this collection until I saw you ladies post such great pictures... I went by my local Target today, and I was surprised to find several items in my size. And then I made the mistake of wandering by the home section and fell in love with one of the comforter sets. I'll post pics of the clothes in the modeling thread, but here's the comforter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The set came with a matching cloth bag, so I'm thinking about making it into a couple of throw pillows or a throw pillow and curtain sashes.


 
Love how your kitty looks like (s)he's frolicking in the flowers.  So cute.

This is a dangerous thread.  Makes you want most of this collection,  I'm afraid.

I need to move some place with a better selection of Missoni stock.


----------



## someday681

boslvuton said:


> WOW  that looks absolutely gorgeous with the rest of your room decor! Congrats on the find!


 
Thanks! It has all my favorite colors in the comforter, so it worked out!



wetbandit42 said:


> That's a really good idea! If I see one of those comforters in store I think I will buy it. For those of you that have it, is the F/Q large enough for a queen bed? I bought a f/q comforter at Target once and it was pretty small on my queen mattress.


 
I'm not sure about the size, but I am seriously impressed with the set. Definitely get one! The colors are so vibrant, and the comforter is a nice weight...neither super heavy nor flimsy. My store had several of the one I bought in stock as well as some floral ones, I think.


----------



## someday681

La Comtesse said:


> Love how your kitty looks like (s)he's frolicking in the flowers.  So cute.
> 
> This is a dangerous thread.  Makes you want most of this collection,  I'm afraid.
> 
> I need to move some place with a better selection of Missoni stock.


 
You're right, he does look like he's lounging in the flowers waiting for a butterfly to float by.


----------



## mysweetaudrina

Enigma78 said:


> To those that have this in an xl - how big is this? will this be okay for a size 8 or should i just keep searching for a smaller size?
> 
> Thanks



I think it will be way too big for you. I wear an 8 also and got it with the matching dress both in small.


----------



## Miss Kris

Enigma78 said:


> Thanks, if you ever see a medium or large can you please pm me?



Will do!


----------



## Miss Kris

someday681 said:


> I had not planned to buy anything from this collection until I saw you ladies post such great pictures... I went by my local Target today, and I was surprised to find several items in my size. And then I made the mistake of wandering by the home section and fell in love with one of the comforter sets. I'll post pics of the clothes in the modeling thread, but here's the comforter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The set came with a matching cloth bag, so I'm thinking about making it into a couple of throw pillows or a throw pillow and curtain sashes.



Heyy..my creeping floral comforter didn't come with that cute kitty!


----------



## Miss Kris

wetbandit42 said:


> That's a really good idea! If I see one of those comforters in store I think I will buy it. For those of you that have it, is the F/Q large enough for a queen bed? I bought a f/q comforter at Target once and it was pretty small on my queen mattress.



Yep, large enough!  I have a queen and it's fine!


----------



## CindyKay

La Comtesse said:


> Good luck, ashley.  I was hoping for a returned one too (actually I was hoping for three returned poufs ).  But I caved and ordered mine when they became available again.  I'm just not counting on seeing one in time to buy it at my Targets since I've seen so little compared to others.  But you seem to be lucky with returns.  Wish I could make you my Missoni for Target personal shopper.
> 
> Congrats to those who are getting poufs shipped and those who managed to score a returned one.



Thanks to *Miss Kris*'s tips, I was able to score the brown chevron pouf that was available online for a brief moment.  I love everything about this pouf. It's very well made and durable. 

I've never seen any poufs in my 2 neighborhood Super Targets, let alone seeing them discounted! In fact, none of the 2 Super Targets I go to almost daily, have discounted Missoni for Target items at all. The returns are all full priced.


----------



## Catbaglover

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The set came with a matching cloth bag, so I'm thinking about making it into a couple of throw pillows or a throw pillow and curtain sashes.[/QUOTE]


Someday681,

Very nice look! Congrats to you - and your kitty cat!


----------



## La Comtesse

CindyKay said:


> Thanks to *Miss Kris*'s tips, I was able to score the brown chevron pouf that was available online for a brief moment.  I love everything about this pouf. It's very well made and durable.
> 
> I've never seen any poufs in my 2 neighborhood Super Targets, let alone seeing them discounted! In fact, none of the 2 Super Targets I go to almost daily, have discounted Missoni for Target items at all. The returns are all full priced.


 
LOL-you already got it!  

I ordered that one for my relative on Sept 16 (and it still isn't here).  I had already noticed they were back up for sale the day Miss Kris posted.  But I had received a delay notice on my Sept 16th pouf that morning.  I waited over night to see if my Sept 16 order shipped.  When it did not, I panicked and ordered a second one.  The next day, I saw that the later order had shipped.  But I couldn't cancel the Sept 16th order.  Now that one has supposedly shipped too.  So, I may own one after all.  

Thanks, Target. :weird:

Miss Kris, do you only have ONE pouf so far?   If so, I am surprised.

Miss Kris= HRH the queen of Missoni for Target.


----------



## CindyKay

La Comtesse said:


> LOL-you already got it!
> 
> I ordered that one for my relative on Sept 16 (and it still isn't here).  I had already noticed they were back up for sale the day Miss Kris posted.  But I had received a delay notice on my Sept 16th pouf that morning.  I waited over night to see if my Sept 16 order shipped.  When it did not, I panicked and ordered a second one.  The next day, I saw that the later order had shipped.  But I couldn't cancel the Sept 16th order.  Now that one has supposedly shipped too.  So, I may own one after all.



The day* Miss Kris* posted the links that the poufs were back up for sale (Sept 19th), I immediately placed an order online, and the pouf was shipped on the 23rd (first thing that got shipped from the multiple items I ordered on the same day). 

*Miss Kris* :urock:


----------



## La Comtesse

^^
I thought Miss Kris had posted regarding the availablity later than that....just last week I thought....but maybe all this mess has resulted in memory loss (or other brain damage) on my end.

Just checked-- it was Oct. 3rd that I ordered.  I thought you had received it from that date.  Of course,  you still got it before mine from Sept. 16th--that I got a delay/possible cancellation notice for on around Oct. 2nd.  Their system is just amazing!

In any case, CindyKay, congratulations.  Glad you like it.  Maybe you should change your avatar to the pouf with that gorgeous BV on top of it.


----------



## Miss Kris

La Comtesse said:


> LOL-you already got it!
> 
> I ordered that one for my relative on Sept 16 (and it still isn't here).  I had already noticed they were back up for sale the day Miss Kris posted.  But I had received a delay notice on my Sept 16th pouf that morning.  I waited over night to see if my Sept 16 order shipped.  When it did not, I panicked and ordered a second one.  The next day, I saw that the later order had shipped.  But I couldn't cancel the Sept 16th order.  Now that one has supposedly shipped too.  So, I may own one after all.
> 
> Thanks, Target. :weird:
> 
> Miss Kris, do you only have ONE pouf so far?   If so, I am surprised.
> 
> Miss Kris= HRH the queen of Missoni for Target.



*dead* yes, only one pouf!


----------



## CindyKay

La Comtesse said:


> ^^
> I thought Miss Kris had posted regarding the availablity later than that....just last week I thought....but maybe all this mess has resulted in memory loss (or other brain damage) on my end.
> 
> Just checked-- it was Oct. 3rd that I ordered.  I thought you had received it from that date.  Of course,  you still got it before mine from Sept. 16th--that I got a delay/possible cancellation notice for on around Oct. 2nd.  Their system is just amazing!
> 
> In any case, CindyKay, congratulations.  Glad you like it.  Maybe you should change your avatar to the pouf with that gorgeous BV on top of it.



My pouf was delivered on Sept 26th, so yes, way before you ordered yours on Oct 3rd. Hope you'll receive yours soon, and get to enjoy this fabulous piece like we all did.

and... great idea about changing my avatar to my pouf + my BV on top . I have to wait till my DH comes back from business trip to have this done for me though, cos' I'm completely ignorant in the tech area.

My quest for the Missoni for Target items continue... I still want my share of any sweater dresses, hoodies, shorts in my size (XS)!! and ties for hubby. I refuse to pay exorbitant prices on evil bay, so, a daily trip to my Super Targets remains... total sickness, I know!!


----------



## saira1214

boslvuton said:


> I bought this on launch day and realllllllly wanted to make it work as a kimono.  But unfortunately, IMO its more like a robe/robe...I ended up taking it back.


 
Thanks for your input! Mine ended up shipping out today, so fingers crossed...


----------



## La Comtesse

CindyKay said:


> *My pouf was delivered on Sept 26th, so yes, way before you ordered yours on Oct 3rd. Hope you'll receive yours soon, and get to enjoy this fabulous piece like we all did.*
> 
> and... great idea about changing my avatar to my pouf + my BV on top . I have to wait till my DH comes back from business trip to have this done for me though, cos' I'm completely ignorant in the tech area.
> 
> My quest for the Missoni for Target items continue... I still want my share of any sweater dresses, hoodies, shorts in my size (XS)!! and ties for hubby. I refuse to pay exorbitant prices on evil bay, so, a daily trip to my Super Targets remains... total sickness, I know!!


 
*Also before mine ordered on Sept 16th because I haven't received that one either and it just shipped today!  *Crazy.  I must be the most unlucky person with my orders.  I just got a shipping notice for an order of about eight items placed on Sept 13--one tie is coming!  That's it.  No clothing, tights, candle.

I'm techno challenged also.  And I've been stalking my Targets looking for any returns (my area returns seem to be at full price also).  I've found one dress and one sweater (which I would have preferred a size up in--it's the green one and I think it's a little short in my regular size but I can wear it with high-waisted skirts) and felt like I hit the jackpot that day.


----------



## misspurse

wetbandit42 said:


> I just read the next collab for Target will be Jason Wu, coming out February 5. I hope Target is a little more prepared for this collaboration when it comes to the website, stock, and limiting how many pieces people can buy, although maybe it won't be as popular. I have to think that after the success of Missoni the scalpers will be looking to stock up and sell on feebay. The collection will include clothing & handbags.
> 
> I got a shipping notice for the pouf I ordered too, yay!



no, actually, the next collab for target will be gwen stefani's harajuku mini coming in november! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/gwen-stefanis-harujuku-mini-collection-for-target-707569.html

the lookbook is not out yet. boo. i have a feeling it might not be as popular as missoni, as it's mostly all girls stuff (no womens?). also, i had read that there's going to be a lingerie collab later this month, but i don't know any of the brands and i am not so into lingerie. i mean, wasn't that the whole point of missoni? to boldly let everyone know you're wearing it? :lolots:

and yay for you for getting the pouf! finally!


----------



## Swanky

Again, please do not discuss off tPF selling groups here. We just cannot keep asking


----------



## Suzzeee

Was in my local Target store a couple days ago and they had gotten back a lot of returns - a few dresses, a bunch of the girls scarves,  some housewares (trays, canisters, puzzle trays, etc.) and still had comforter sets  -- I'd think with over 20,000 listings still on fleabay and not much selling a lot more returns will be coming back very soon!!


----------



## outtacontrol

I got my first missoni for target item in the mail today, and I am excited for the rest now!
It is the blue v neck multi and the quality is excellent. I hope everything is as good as this!


----------



## Miss Kris

So, now we get naughty points and then our posts get deleted when we explain ourselves?  Let me try again.

I don't plan to post in here again because I don't need any more naughty points for accidentally mentioning a group.  So, if I don't respond, that's why 

Good luck to you all and see you around tPF!


----------



## outtacontrol

Miss Kris said:


> So, now we get naughty points and then our posts get deleted when we explain ourselves? Let me try again.
> 
> I don't plan to post in here again because I don't need any more naughty points for accidentally mentioning a group. So, if I don't respond, that's why
> 
> Good luck to you all and see you around tPF!


 
oh no miss kris, don't go!! you have done so much for the girls in this thread and "other places" too!


----------



## outtacontrol

Suzzeee said:


> Was in my local Target store a couple days ago and they had gotten back a lot of returns - a few dresses, a bunch of the girls scarves, some housewares (trays, canisters, puzzle trays, etc.) and still had comforter sets -- *I'd think with over 20,000 listings still on fleabay and not much selling a lot more returns will be coming back very soon!!*


 
I sure hope so, I got gouged on fleabay because I'm Canadian and we don't have targets here! I just wanted in on the action. Hopefully more people will be able to have a chance to buy at retail prices!


----------



## wetbandit42

misspurse said:


> no, actually, the next collab for target will be gwen stefani's harajuku mini coming in november!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...rujuku-mini-collection-for-target-707569.html
> 
> the lookbook is not out yet. boo. i have a feeling it might not be as popular as missoni, as it's mostly all girls stuff (no womens?). also, i had read that there's going to be a lingerie collab later this month, but i don't know any of the brands and i am not so into lingerie. i mean, wasn't that the whole point of missoni? to boldly let everyone know you're wearing it? :lolots:
> 
> and yay for you for getting the pouf! finally!



Oops, I should have been more specific. The next women's clothing collaboration will be Jason Wu. I believe the Harajuku mini collection is only children's clothing - I don't think it will be that popular, at least not to the point that people will be lining up opening day to shop it. The lingerie collection will be Natori, and they're having a hat designer & jewelry designer do collections as well. But the next women's clothing collection will be with Jason Wu.


----------



## wetbandit42

someday681 said:


> Thanks! It has all my favorite colors in the comforter, so it worked out!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the size, but I am seriously impressed with the set. Definitely get one! The colors are so vibrant, and the comforter is a nice weight...neither super heavy nor flimsy. My store had several of the one I bought in stock as well as some floral ones, I think.





Miss Kris said:


> Yep, large enough!  I have a queen and it's fine!



Thanks! If I see one I will definitely get it.


----------



## Catbaglover

Miss Kris said:


> So, now we get naughty points and then our posts get deleted when we explain ourselves?  Let me try again.
> 
> I don't plan to post in here again because I don't need any more naughty points for accidentally mentioning a group.  So, if I don't respond, that's why
> 
> Good luck to you all and see you around tPF!



Aww, that's a shame.   Sorry to hear that.


----------



## J.Toronto

I'm so happy and so sad right now!

Happy : My Missoni for Target is coming to me (in Ontario) tomorrow! I got all my items in my orders except the espresso set (delayed). I get to see my towels, hand towel, sweater coat, mugs, app plates and martini glasses tomorrow!

Sad: My friend who's delivering my items say my glasses have some weird stain on them. All 4 of them! It's not part of the design and I'm guessing there's some kind of manufacturing defect.  I'm so SAD! I really wanted them!  Has anyone else had this issue?   :cry:

I don't know what to do now.  I may have to go back to Buffalo to return them because there's no way I'm keeping them unless they're perfect.


----------



## Suzzeee

Woo Hoo -- the two candleholders I ordered seem to have actually shipped - I had pretty much given up on them honestly.  Only thing left that hasn't shipped is the long black maxi!!


----------



## La Comtesse

Miss Kris said:


> So, now we get naughty points and then our posts get deleted when we explain ourselves?  Let me try again.
> 
> I don't plan to post in here again because I don't need any more naughty points for accidentally mentioning a group.  So, if I don't respond, that's why
> 
> Good luck to you all and see you around tPF!


 

:cry:


----------



## azureartist

Originally Posted by Miss Kris  
So said:


> Good luck to you all and see you around tPF!
> 
> 
> 
> La Comtesse said:
> 
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Kris! You're our Missoni for Target Mascot! Long live the Pouf!
Click to expand...


----------



## iluvmybags

These dang eBay sellers are eally pi$$ing me off with their greed -- let's face it, most of our orders were probably canceled because ebay sellers ordered the most popular pieces to sell at a huge mark-up on eBay!!

I found the Long Blue Cardigan with a $99 BIN or Best Offer, so I offered her $75 & included a note that I had ordered the cardigan but my order was canceled & that $75 would still leave her w/a profit (even after calculating taxes & fees) -- she counters with $90!!  I countered back with my original $75 offer and said, "I'm sorry but as much as I want this sweater, I just won't pay that much more than retail. At $75 you're still making a profit. My order was probably canceled becuz ebay sellers bought them up to sell at huge markups & I won't contribute to that"

Of course, she came back with an offer refused (I expected as much!) - It just really makes me mad how greedy some people are.  It's obvious that she bought it to sell at a profit and she didn't buy it for herself & just change her mind (or that it didn't fit),  because if that were the case, even a small profit would be better than returning it -- but no, she wants 2x the original retail price! (it'll serve her right if it ends w/o a buyer!!):censor:


----------



## hugable

^ I think you can get it for the price you want down the road.    I have seen some very reasonable listings for various items, and you just ran into a seller who has a certain profit margin in mind.  I think it is interesting that if you posted this in the eBay forum, you'd likely get very different reactions.  

Several members post in the "peeves thread" about best offers, explanations as to why sellers should sell at this price or that price.. and let's just say your lecturing type of message (at least that is the tone i am sensing) would probably not go over well.   I understand your frustration  but if a seller counters with something you do not like, then just find another auction.  There are plenty out there.  Just my two cents.


----------



## bagsforme

The large brown pillow is now available on target.com.


Love all the pillows.  I managed to get all of them.  Had been searching for the loop colore and bought if off ebay only to see it in my local Target a week later.  Oh well, at least I was able to get one.


----------



## LABAG

Suzzeee said:


> Woo Hoo -- the two candleholders I ordered seem to have actually shipped - I had pretty much given up on them honestly. Only thing left that hasn't shipped is the long black maxi!!


 iF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE BLACK SKIRT-ITS GORGEOUS! A CLASSIC  imo


----------



## aira108

iluvmybags said:


> These dang eBay sellers are eally pi$$ing me off with their greed -- let's face it, most of our orders were probably canceled because ebay sellers ordered the most popular pieces to sell at a huge mark-up on eBay!!
> 
> I found the Long Blue Cardigan with a $99 BIN or Best Offer, so I offered her $75 & included a note that I had ordered the cardigan but my order was canceled & that $75 would still leave her w/a profit (even after calculating taxes & fees) -- she counters with $90!! I countered back with my original $75 offer and said, "I'm sorry but as much as I want this sweater, I just won't pay that much more than retail. At $75 you're still making a profit. My order was probably canceled becuz ebay sellers bought them up to sell at huge markups & I won't contribute to that"
> 
> Of course, she came back with an offer refused (I expected as much!) - It just really makes me mad how greedy some people are. It's obvious that she bought it to sell at a profit and she didn't buy it for herself & just change her mind (or that it didn't fit), because if that were the case, even a small profit would be better than returning it -- but no, she wants 2x the original retail price! (it'll serve her right if it ends w/o a buyer!!):censor:


 
Maybe you can get the cardigan at a better price through an auction.  I also had to have the blue cardigan, and instead of going through the BIN method I just went through an auction and got it for $77.  Still well over retail, but it's a great sweater and I just had to have it.    Good luck with your search.


----------



## iluvmybags

hugable said:


> ^ I think you can get it for the price you want down the road.    I have seen some very reasonable listings for various items, and you just ran into a seller who has a certain profit margin in mind.  I think it is interesting that if you posted this in the eBay forum, you'd likely get very different reactions.
> 
> Several members post in the "peeves thread" about best offers, explanations as to why sellers should sell at this price or that price.. and let's just say your lecturing type of message (at least that is the tone i am sensing) would probably not go over well.   I understand your frustration  but if a seller counters with something you do not like, then just find another auction.  There are plenty out there.  Just my two cents.


I sell on ebay too and for most things I completely agree with the sellers who have set profit margins, but for this stuff -- when so many people were disappointed due to the greed of ebay sellers -- I have no sympathy or room for understanding.  I have listed a few things from Missoni for sale and my BIN price was the price I paid + taxes, shipping and fees -- no more, no less. So I know that on a $50 sweater, there's a profit to be made on a $75 offer -- anything more is greedy, IMO.  

Thankfully, I didn't cave to her offer -- I just won it for the exact retail price I would have had to pay + tax.   (I just hope I went with the right size!)

Now if only I could get as lucky with the brown zig zag sweater!!


----------



## La Comtesse

iluvmybags said:


> Thankfully, I didn't cave to her offer -- I just won it for the exact retail price I would have had to pay + tax.   (I just hope I went with the right size!)
> 
> Now if only I could get as lucky with the brown zig zag sweater!!


 
Glad you finally got one.   I'm having the same problem with my cancelled bedding order.  I don't know if I want to pay ebay prices and I doubt I'll ever find it in-store.  Plus, it's not even for me!  It's for a guy who could probably care less whether he gets it or not.  I know, insane.


----------



## La Comtesse

susa said:


> yesterday target shipped the beanie
> today they ship the tights
> 
> for 19 items, 7 shipments so far, 2 more items are missing


 
At least you are getting some notices.  Nothing has shipped from my orders except one tie...and I have so much outstanding.  I have the feeling my orders are just being ignored by this company.

I guess, I will be waiting until December 2016 for my orders.


----------



## iluvmybags

I wonder how/why they canceled some orders, but left others in limbo.
I received 4 out of five orders I placed (altho I was able to cancel a few items from a couple of orders).  I only had one order -- the first one I placed for the items I wanted most -- that was canceled.  I had recd a delay notice for two of the items in the order and heard nothing about the other three (they still had an expected delivery date that had come & gone) and then the next day, they sent me a notice telling me the entire order had been canceled

what really pi$$es me off is that I know that some people received the very things that were in my order (that was delayed at first, then canceled) and they placed their orders later in the day than I had


----------



## La Comtesse

^^
Same thing has happened to me, iluvmybag, over and over again.  Yesterday someone said they received a pouf that I ordered on Sept 16.  They ordered on Sept 19 and mine still hasn't arrived and I got a delay notice for it on Oct 2.  

I won't even tell you how many orders I placed (not for resale for me and family members) and we didn't get a third of what I ordered.  I can tell they are doing nothing with any of my orders, but they haven't cancelled.  It's like they are ignoring them.


----------



## lulu212121

Has anyone here, or heard of anyone having Target.com ship the blue (no Zip) long cardigan recently? They have delayed mine in my order, but it was not cancelled. I am just wondering. I am soooo tempted to just buy off ebay.


----------



## katlun

Ideeli has m missoni sale going on


----------



## misspurse

katlun said:


> Ideeli has m missoni sale going on



okay, i just went to check this out- some lovely things! unfortunately at this time, missoni for target/ebay is more my price range. thanks for sharing though!


----------



## katlun

misspurse said:


> okay, i just went to check this out- some lovely things! unfortunately at this time, missoni for target/ebay is more my price range. thanks for sharing though!



My thoughts exactly 

Even eBay prices look cheap


----------



## Moon2020

Another inventory tracker success story: 
I found limited availability plates in the store near where my mom and sister live and asked them if they would check to see if the plates were actually on the shelf.  
They were there; thus, my sister finished the set of plates for me!  
Woo Hoo!  No over-priced evilbay plate quest!
Cheers again, Miss Kris!


----------



## shopdrop99

I ordered 4 of the toss pillows in Famiglia online this morning( they were 20% off because I bought 2 or more) and am shocked that they actually shipped them out already.  Can't wait to receive them!!


----------



## Beriloffun

Returned my blue zig zag dress, pumps, and purple scarf today. None fit into my lifestyle. (plus I barely wear heels, and if I do it better been those darn CLs that are in my closet!) 
However I found a journal and 2 candles today! Those will definitely get used as soon I get home!


----------



## xanderbsb

I found the prep bowls thanks to Miss Kris' inventory tracker at one Target. I went to another one & I saw a black/white tankini top. It had no price tag & I tried to get it for the usual online clearance price of $10.06 but the manager priced it at $19.99 + tax (he said it was a bargain but I thought otherwise lol) so I passed.

I really need Missoni for Target rehab lol I think the last two items I want are the brown/gold space dye cardigan and the cardigan Emma Roberts wore, then I'm done... at least I think I am lol


----------



## youngprof

Went to Target today to return the floppy hat (I just wasn't going to wear it), and there were quite a few new returns. I picked up the short zigzag blue dress (too short for me to wear as a dress, but soooo cute over jeans!) and the loop colore pillow! I was so excited about the pillow!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I ended up returning my brown zigzag cardigan a couple days ago. Now all I have is a skirt and rainboots. I'm happy with what I have for now, although I'd still like more, lol!


----------



## pr1nc355

I've been going to the 8 Targets between my house and my work very regularly these last few weeks, and I'm finding gems here and there.  Again, please PM me your requests for scouring of certain items.  I log onto tpf maybe every few days and will miss your post, considering how fast this thread moves.  I got a lot of requests for lookouts for clothing in XS or S, and I'm seeing hardly any.  Almost every piece of clothing I see is L or XL.

One Target near my house had a lot of the zigzag travel totes, but I couldn't bring myself to pay $50 for one.  It was made of PVC, and a tote of the same quality at the same store would cost $15.  

I had no luck with finding the blue maxi dress in my size.  I'm normally a size 2, and though the M I have isn't falling off me, it does sorta make me look like I'm swimming in it.  But I know that it's next to impossible (if not impossible) to find a S or XS.  I don't know if it's worth it to spend for the alterations.  If anyone has had their Missoni dresses taken in, about how much have you paid?  

I don't know why, but I haven't worn any of my Missoni for Target clothing yet.  I'm thinking of waiting until the line is completely out of the stores to break them in.  I did that with the Proenza Schouler and Rodarte and H&M for CDG pieces, too.  That's just me, I guess.

I've also been checking out ebay just to see what pieces are selling for, and I'm noticing that no one's really bidding anymore, even on items with reasonable markups.


----------



## iluvmybags

LoveMyMarc said:


> I ended up returning my brown zigzag cardigan a couple days ago. Now all I have is a skirt and rainboots. I'm happy with what I have for now, although I'd still like more, lol!


you returned a zig zag cardigan?!  I wish someone around here would return one!!  That's the one item I can't find anywhere and ebay prices are still too high for me (I refuse to pay almost 2x the original price!)  I also wouldn't mind finding a black cardigan, but I'm having serious doubts that there are many returns of either - I think a lot of people are deciding to sell those items on ebay or craigs list rather than return them


----------



## La Comtesse

pr1nc355 said:


> I don't know why, but I haven't worn any of my Missoni for Target clothing yet.  I'm thinking of waiting until the line is completely out of the stores to break them in.  I did that with the Proenza Schouler and Rodarte and H&M for CDG pieces, too.  That's just me, I guess.
> 
> I've also been checking out ebay just to see what pieces are selling for, and I'm noticing that no one's really bidding anymore, even on items with reasonable markups.


 
I haven't worn any of this clothing yet either--partly because I am still  hoping to find a better fit for some items (hoping to return them when I find my exact size).  

I hadn't seen anyone wearing them in my area until last night.  I went into NM and a lady was wearing the long blue cardi that matches the maxi dress--but she was wearing it with skinny jeans and a dark shirt.  She looked good in it. 

I'm kind of glad the bidding has slowed down on ebay.  I agree with the others on this...I'm not against anyone making a profit for their time, etc. to find things to sell on ebay.  But in this case, the reason people are having to resort to ebay is *because *some of these sellers hoarded the stuff just to mark it up and make a big profit.  If they hadn't done that, many more poeple would have been able to get the items in their local stores or would have received their online orders.  It just irks me to have to pay almost double what I would have if my order had been filled AND to not have the option to return it to the store (if I don't like it since I didn't even get to see it in person first)  because of all this hoarding for resale.

When I see how many things aren't selling, I'm wondering if even more returns will be available in around 90 days when the return period is over.  Maybe then another set of resellers will grab the items on clearance, and we'll be able to get them at a fair price on ebay.


----------



## katlun

I am going to return the Ruana and the purple zigzag tote

the Ruana I put on and my dd commented that I look like her middle school head of school...let's just say not a good thing, plus I am 5'4" and it looks huge on me - like I wrapped a blanket around myself and walked out the door

I found the tote in brown with a outside pocket and like it better than the purple one, plus I do not need 2 totes from this line, so back that will go


----------



## paradise392

I went to target on wednesday and I bought the brown and black zig zag sweater.  I'm contemplating about keeping it because it is a little big.  It matches the black panel dress and it looks cute together.  I'm still looking for the cardigan that emma roberts wore.  I hope I find it! I also bought a scarf to match the hat that i bought.

So as of now, this is what i have..

Maxi dress
romper
blue and pink short sleeve dress
black panel dress
famiglia sweater
scarf
hat
flats
black and white vest
babydoll set
cami
vase
blue zigzag skirt
black and white tankini
striped skirt

i think thats all i have. i might have missed something.


----------



## azureartist

someday681 said:


> I had not planned to buy anything from this collection until I saw you ladies post such great pictures... I went by my local Target today, and I was surprised to find several items in my size. And then I made the mistake of wandering by the home section and fell in love with one of the comforter sets. I'll post pics of the clothes in the modeling thread, but here's the comforter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The set came with a matching cloth bag, so I'm thinking about making it into a couple of throw pillows or a throw pillow and curtain sashes.



*Someday681 *- If I had not seen your comforter picture (lovely thank you!!) I might have passed up an obvious return at my Target today. It looks so pretty.. I took her home. Can't wait to try it out.

Thank you for sharing and I like the idea of a matching pillow! Genius!


----------



## CindyKay

katlun said:


> I am going to return the Ruana and the purple zigzag tote
> 
> the Ruana I put on and my dd commented that I look like her middle school head of school...let's just say not a good thing, plus I am 5'4" and it looks huge on me - like I wrapped a blanket around myself and walked out the door
> 
> I found the tote in brown with a outside pocket and like it better than the purple one, plus I do not need 2 totes from this line, so back that will go



I returned my Ruana as well. I'm 5'2" and I'm swimming in it.


----------



## CindyKay

pr1nc355 said:


> I don't know why, but I haven't worn any of my Missoni for Target clothing yet.  I'm thinking of waiting until the line is completely out of the stores to break them in.  I did that with the Proenza Schouler and Rodarte and H&M for CDG pieces, too.  That's just me, I guess.



I haven't worn any of mine either.  I want to wait till the hype dies down.  Part of my thinking is the fact that currently, this line has received so much publicity that I wouldn't want to get stared at (positively or negatively...).  I might just wait till I go on vacation this November, and wear them in a foreign country to break them in ..


----------



## azureartist

CindyKay said:


> I haven't worn any of mine either.  I want to wait till the hype dies down.  Part of my thinking is the fact that currently, this line has received so much publicity that I wouldn't want to get stared at (positively or negatively...).  I might just wait till I go on vacation this November, and wear them in a foreign country to break them in ..



I haven't worn mine either. I want to unveil them a little at a time and mix them in with what I currently own so that it doesn't look all "matchy matchy."

But then I might just say WTH  :devil: - go ahead and wear it...depends on my mood!


----------



## nafrate

I was gifted the cardigan or hoodie or whatever it is and it is WAY too small! I'm hoping I can exchange it for a bigger size at my Target but their stock of Missoni items seems really small.


----------



## iluvmybags

paradise392 said:


> I went to target on wednesday and I bought the brown and black zig zag sweater.  I'm contemplating about keeping it because it is a little big.  It matches the black panel dress and it looks cute together.  I'm still looking for the cardigan that emma roberts wore.  I hope I find it! I also bought a scarf to match the hat that i bought.
> 
> .



 you found the zig zag cardigan?

oh man, how come no one's returning them around here?? 
I have the paneled dress to and that's the whole reason I want it (too cold here to wear that dress by itself and a plain black sweater seems so boring!!)


----------



## bergafer3

does anyone know the dcpi for this brown chevron duvet in queen?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MISSONI-x-T...aultDomain_0&hash=item2314a002ee#ht_909wt_767


----------



## bergafer3

Thanks in advance! i saw it at the store and heistated, now im kicking myself


----------



## katlun

CindyKay said:


> I returned my Ruana as well. I'm 5'2" and I'm swimming in it.


 
and it's also $49.99 and I need to love it for that price!

I just did a Marshall's thing with the Ruana, buy and then think about it later because it will not be there if you think about it!

I live in Miami so all that are looking it Miami, I will more than likely be returning it to the Dadeland store and more than likely on monday, hate shoppping on the weekend too crazy


----------



## lilmountaingirl

My Targt apparently found their box of blue maxi dresses that i've been chasing.  The inventory tracker always shows in stock and they just tell me no.  Lol.  Well what do you know, they unpacked a box.  Love this dress!  Also found the colore dress.  They had the mix media sweater which i love but i can't buy everything.


----------



## La Comtesse

iluvmybags said:


> you found the zig zag cardigan?
> 
> oh man, how come no one's returning them around here??
> I have the paneled dress to and that's the whole reason I want it (too cold here to wear that dress by itself and a plain black sweater seems so boring!!)


 
I haven't seen that one either around here at all.  I ordered it on launch day and received one size S.  I also ordered the dress but didn't receive it, nor have I seen it in any of my area stores.

The one I received is really misaligned at the seams where the zig-zags should line up.  For those of you who are looking for one, you might want to check the seams if you finde one.   I guess I'm going to have to keep mine (it's the second cardigan they sent me that has something wrong with it) since I haven't found another one.

I went to one Target today because it was showing availability for the black cardigan and a dress in my size.  I ran in and went straight to women's clothing.  Two employees said they only had one sweater in Missoni and pointed to it (not the one I was looking for).  And their scanners were not working.  As I went to leave, I saw a woman with my cardigan in her hand-lol.  She had just taken it off the rack.  I must have missed it on the way in since it was hanging by the front. ....Oh, well.


----------



## happybag

The avalanche of returns seems to have slowed down in north suburban Chicagoland. Several stores have only a handful of pieces left, and mostly the same stuff I've seen for the past week. Still a good amount of girl's clothing and lingerie out there. I've found a few bedding sets, the occasional spinner suitcase, the men's zig zag sweater.

For myself I scored the Passione arm warmers (online clearance - they were $3-something!), one blue chevron bath towel @ $12.99, and the large vase (marked as Repackaged and priced at $35). It has a tiny pinhead chip on one of the clear sections, but the chip is high enough up that the vase can still hold water and I don't think the chip cracked all the way through the glass).

Since the pickings are getting slim, I'm winding down my store-to-store hunt. I can only spend so much time and gas driving around to Targets.........although the hunt has been fun!


----------



## lulu212121

I am noticing the same as happybag mentioned. My store's inventory has not seemed to have changed since last weekend. Pretty much the same stuff. No ladies clothing. I did see 2 blk/wht bikes that I had not seen before & file folders.


----------



## azureartist

I've noticed the slim pickins too, but there are about 20,000 items on evilbay and I can't fathom that every one of them will be kept until sold. I think we'll see a second round of returns.. give it a week or two.


----------



## digby723

I went to the Target on Route 1 today, they had 5 comforter sets, 2 of the purple flowery ones, and 3 of the creeping floral sets, all in full/queen size I believe. I loved the creeping floral, but I couldn't bring myself to spend $100 on them, not worth it IMO. They also had 2 sham sets of the purple flowered pattern, a tote bag, red and black stockings, 3 pairs of gloves/arm warmers, M maxi dress, XL blue coloure cardi, some baby dolls, a L blue panel/striped dress and some kids clothes. Also had some shoes, but mainly kids sizes.


----------



## melvel

digby723 said:


> I went to the Target on Route 1 today, they had 5 comforter sets, 2 of the purple flowery ones, and 3 of the creeping floral sets, all in full/queen size I believe. I loved the creeping floral, but I couldn't bring myself to spend $100 on them, not worth it IMO. They also had 2 sham sets of the purple flowered pattern, a tote bag, red and black stockings, 3 pairs of gloves/arm warmers, M maxi dress, XL blue coloure cardi, some baby dolls, a L blue panel/striped dress and some kids clothes. Also had some shoes, but mainly kids sizes.



XL blue colore cardi? Omg that's the one I want most, and the one cancelled on my order!


----------



## nova_girl

digby723 said:


> I went to the Target on Route 1 today, they had 5 comforter sets, 2 of the purple flowery ones, and 3 of the creeping floral sets, all in full/queen size I believe. I loved the creeping floral, but I couldn't bring myself to spend $100 on them, not worth it IMO. They also had 2 sham sets of the purple flowered pattern, a tote bag, red and black stockings, 3 pairs of gloves/arm warmers, M maxi dress, XL blue coloure cardi, some baby dolls, a L blue panel/striped dress and some kids clothes. Also had some shoes, but mainly kids sizes.



Which Target on Route 1 did you go to? There's a slim (to none) chance it'll still be there but I want that cardi!


----------



## nova_girl

nova_girl said:


> Which Target on Route 1 did you go to? There's a slim (to none) chance it'll still be there but I want that cardi!


I went to the Super Target in Gainesville, VA and they had lots of stuff. I remember seeing the pumps and rain boots, lots of little girls' stuff, the spinner suitcase, a comforter in full/queen, 2 laptop cases, several serving tray sets, 2 valets, 1 makeup bag, 2 picture frames, thongs, pajama pants, and long gloves. I bought a beanie, 4 small milk crates, and a tote.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not putting off wearing mine. . . . it's just SO warm in the South still


----------



## digby723

nova_girl said:


> Which Target on Route 1 did you go to? There's a slim (to none) chance it'll still be there but I want that cardi!



6600 Richmond Hwy &#8211; Alexandria, VA 22306 is the address. The cardi was there as of 7-7:30ish pm, Good Luck!

P.S. the womens clothes aren't in the front, per se. When you walk towards the back of the store as soon as you enter, as if you're going to the dressing room, you'll see a small sign that says Missoni in the clothing section, but it will be against the wall in misses clothing. I know I'm describing it weirdly, but their rack wasn't front and center like the other stores, so I almost missed it. Wanted to let you know in case you go looking for it and can't find it!


----------



## pr1nc355

I'd love to get the cardi that matches the blue chevron maxi dress, but I can't find it anywhere!  Oh, well, I live in Southern Cali, so I'd probably not get much wear from the cardi anyway...

I stopped at one Target by my house this afternoon, and they had an accessories wall full of Missoni items, mostly girls' clothes and shoes.  

Is it really true that target.com charges you for the item you order even if it hasn't shipped yet?!  That's nuts.  How long do they expect you to wait for the item before they cancel the order (and I assume credit you after that)?  I'm averse to online shopping anyway, but that would make me steer clear of it for sure.


----------



## LeeMiller

Beriloffun said:


> Returned my blue zig zag dress, pumps, and purple scarf today. None fit into my lifestyle. (plus I barely wear heels, and if I do it better been those darn CLs that are in my closet!)
> However I found a journal and 2 candles today! Those will definitely get used as soon I get home!


 
Lol, I didn't get the pumps in the end because I have so many nice expensive heels that I rarely wear!  But they were really cute!


----------



## manditex

cbtg818 said:


> Missoni is teaming with Bugaboo too to launch two patterns for the Bee and Cameleon that will be sold at Neiman Marcus. They must really be getting hard by the economy? I don't know why they are trying so hard to appeal to the masses, i always thought of them as an classic Italian family fashion house. am i wrong? I can't see Versace doing this


 

Versace for H&M is coming


----------



## LeeMiller

So I got one of the vests I ordered and it is way too big!  I got a large and I need a medium, maybe even a small would fit, but anyways, I'm bummed out.  I did get two pairs of tights and they look nice but I haven't tried them on yet.

I did wear my black cardigan that I paid over retail for, to work the other day.  I love it!  And I've been wearing the blue cardigan.  I know I'm going to be returning a bunch of things that are too large, so you never know about returns.  I can't deal with Ebay - its too nuts for me!

So my wish list is the b/w vest in medium, the gold infinity scarf, and some cheaply priced salad/appetizer plates.

btw. did anyone get the men's scarf?  I sort of like it.  The purple one.  I think the men's socks are cute too but my DH isn't into fun socks.


----------



## LeeMiller

manditex said:


> Versace for H&M is coming


 
Yes, I'm excited!


----------



## LeeMiller

cbtg818 said:


> Missoni is teaming with Bugaboo too to launch two patterns for the Bee and Cameleon that will be sold at Neiman Marcus. They must really be getting hard by the economy? I don't know why they are trying so hard to appeal to the masses, i always thought of them as an classic Italian family fashion house. am i wrong? I can't see Versace doing this


 
Huh?  Bugaboo makes pricey strollers, I mean they are close to $1,000.  I hardly call that appealing to the masses.  Anyways, I love those stroller covers myself, but I just think that's nuts to pay for a stroller!


----------



## *want it all*

LeeMiller said:


> btw. did anyone get the men's scarf?  I sort of like it.  The purple one.


I've never seen it, but I googled it, and I like it.    I  have the multi blue zig zag scarf and the reversible brown stripe scarf.


----------



## azureartist

*want it all* said:


> I've never seen it, but I googled it, and I like it.    I  have the multi blue zig zag scarf and the reversible brown stripe scarf.



I've seen it! It's a beauty!!!


----------



## MandB

I found a colore duvet cover & sham set at Target tonight!


----------



## Suzzeee

I saw some pieces at Target today that I'd never seen IRL - the Pittsburg, CA store had the shower curtains -- the black one and the green one -- those are really nice.  They also had the swirl glass serving bowl and some other housewares pieces.  I found something I've been looking for at the other store closer to my house today .... the mini journal set!!  So cute!  They had several of the ceramic canisters and some other clothing and housewares too.


----------



## someday681

azureartist said:


> *Someday681 *- If I had not seen your comforter picture (lovely thank you!!) I might have passed up an obvious return at my Target today. It looks so pretty.. I took her home. Can't wait to try it out.
> 
> Thank you for sharing and I like the idea of a matching pillow! Genius!


 
Yay, I am glad you found it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need to vent for a moment?

My sister, love her DEARLY.  We talked about the collection a bit, I asked her if she wanted anything.  She said "no, that's too many colors for me and the print I don't care for". OK, that's a firm "no".

Why oh why, is she calling me now saying she really wants the pink zig zag!!!!!  I had it in my cart to buy, but didn't.  Now, because I love her and will get her whatever she wants (she never asks for anything), I'm on the hunt to find her one - at a reasonable price, of course.

I've been stalking eBay, the Fair Trade page and Target almost daily for a possible return (I feel like it's taking over my life ).  But, no luck.  I'll keep searching.  So wish me luck, Ladies


----------



## nova_girl

digby723 said:


> 6600 Richmond Hwy  Alexandria, VA 22306 is the address. The cardi was there as of 7-7:30ish pm, Good Luck!
> 
> P.S. the womens clothes aren't in the front, per se. When you walk towards the back of the store as soon as you enter, as if you're going to the dressing room, you'll see a small sign that says Missoni in the clothing section, but it will be against the wall in misses clothing. I know I'm describing it weirdly, but their rack wasn't front and center like the other stores, so I almost missed it. Wanted to let you know in case you go looking for it and can't find it!



Thank you for your detailed description, and I hope it's still there when I go!


----------



## cbtg818

manditex said:


> Versace for H&M is coming


 
So I've seen, I hate all of it


----------



## sammix3

Don't you hate that? Lol. Does she want the cardigan or what does she want?



DC-Cutie said:


> I need to vent for a moment?
> 
> My sister, love her DEARLY.  We talked about the collection a bit, I asked her if she wanted anything.  She said "no, that's too many colors for me and the print I don't care for". OK, that's a firm "no".
> 
> Why oh why, is she calling me now saying she really wants the pink zig zag!!!!!  I had it in my cart to buy, but didn't.  Now, because I love her and will get her whatever she wants (she never asks for anything), I'm on the hunt to find her one - at a reasonable price, of course.
> 
> I've been stalking eBay, the Fair Trade page and Target almost daily for a possible return (I feel like it's taking over my life ).  But, no luck.  I'll keep searching.  So wish me luck, Ladies


----------



## DC-Cutie

sammix3 said:


> Don't you hate that? Lol. Does she want the cardigan or what does she want?



she wants the short sleeve dress, the pink one.


----------



## katlun

Suzzeee said:


> I saw some pieces at Target today that I'd never seen IRL - the Pittsburg, CA store had the shower curtains -- the black one and the green one -- those are really nice.  They also had the swirl glass serving bowl and some other housewares pieces.  I found something I've been looking for at the other store closer to my house today .... the mini journal set!!  So cute!  They had several of the ceramic canisters and some other clothing and housewares too.



You saw a glass serving bowl!  They do exists!  I been trying to hunt one down on the tracker one store has limited inventory but none in the store I swear it's in a box in the back.


----------



## katlun

DC-Cutie said:


> I need to vent for a moment?
> 
> My sister, love her DEARLY.  We talked about the collection a bit, I asked her if she wanted anything.  She said "no, that's too many colors for me and the print I don't care for". OK, that's a firm "no".
> 
> Why oh why, is she calling me now saying she really wants the pink zig zag!!!!!  I had it in my cart to buy, but didn't.  Now, because I love her and will get her whatever she wants (she never asks for anything), I'm on the hunt to find her one - at a reasonable price, of course.
> 
> I've been stalking eBay, the Fair Trade page and Target almost daily for a possible return (I feel like it's taking over my life ).  But, no luck.  I'll keep searching.  So wish me luck, Ladies


Not the online exclusive one, I hope


----------



## DC-Cutie

katlun said:


> Not the online exclusive one, I hope



yes, that's the one!  She would want the most hard to find


----------



## kelbell35

LeeMiller said:


> btw. did anyone get the men's scarf?  I sort of like it.  The purple one.  I think the men's socks are cute too but my DH isn't into fun socks.



I have it and love it!  It's so comfortable and warm!


----------



## La Comtesse

^^
Wow, that scarf looks great on you!  

There are so many things from this collab that I have only seen in pictures here at tpf.


----------



## justlurking

I have a question please about the 2 long cardigans. I just received my brown zigzag one (from ebay...I still have an outstanding order from Target.com but I'm obviously never going to receive it) and love it as I knew I would. 

My question...Is the blue long cardi exactly the same as the brown one except for the obvious color/pattern? The brown one is 100% rayon and I looked on ebay and see the blue one has a different fabric content. Does it feel kind of the same? Is the thickness the same? Does it fit/hang exactly the same? Thanks for any help!

On a side note, I mentioned a while back that I was lucky enough to find a brown chevron pouf in one of my stores (LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it). It's been sitting in the family room. I don't "announce" things...they just appear...lol. In fact, when I brought it in I put it down in the living room and then later I transferred it to the family room so that if DH asked where it came from, I could say from the living room! LOL..I don't lie, but I might fudge now and then! Been married almost 30 yrs and it works for us...lol. Anyway, finally this morning he says something. 

Him : Is that an ottoman?
Me : Yes, it is.
Him : Is it the kind I can put my feet on?
Me: What do you think?
Him: I guess not.

Normal weekend activites resume....lol.


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone have the DPCI code for this top in a M or L? I haven't been able to find it at any Targets I have been to so far. Can I get some advice on the sizing, I tried the blue chiffon mixed media sweater on in a M and L but the L seemed to fit better so I feel for me that one runs a little small, just wondering if this on is the same. Thanks ladies!


----------



## digby723

Needed to go to Target to get a swiffer today, so I stopped at the one on New Guinea Road in Fairfax. Grabbed a brown puzzle platter (only one) and they had a size M or L blue dress (not the maxi, the stripped one), some kids clothes, eye masks, kids shoes and a few other womens pieces that I can't remember now, but nothing great really. Their Missoni stock is all in the front of the store.


----------



## azureartist

justlurking said:


> I have a question please about the 2 long cardigans. I just received my brown zigzag one (from ebay...I still have an outstanding order from Target.com but I'm obviously never going to receive it) and love it as I knew I would.
> 
> *My question...Is the blue long cardi exactly the same as the brown one except for the obvious color/pattern? The brown one is 100% rayon and I looked on ebay and see the blue one has a different fabric content. Does it feel kind of the same? Is the thickness the same? Does it fit/hang exactly the same? Thanks for any help!*
> 
> On a side note, I mentioned a while back that I was lucky enough to find a brown chevron pouf in one of my stores (LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it). It's been sitting in the family room. I don't "announce" things...they just appear...lol. In fact, when I brought it in I put it down in the living room and then later I transferred it to the family room so that if DH asked where it came from, I could say from the living room! LOL..I don't lie, but I might fudge now and then! Been married almost 30 yrs and it works for us...lol. Anyway, finally this morning he says something.
> 
> Him : Is that an ottoman?
> Me : Yes, it is.
> Him : Is it the kind I can put my feet on?
> Me: What do you think?
> Him: I guess not.
> 
> Normal weekend activites resume....lol.



The brown one is heavier (more substantial) and the blue one is thinner, but not thin KWIM? The blue one hugs the body more I would say.

LOL about your DH and the ottoman!


----------



## Swanky

I agree, the brown and blue are nothing alike.
The brown/black is heavy, truly thick, smooth and heavy.
The blue is light and thin-ish, more airy.  Love them both!


----------



## katlun

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, that's the one!  She would want the most hard to find



I will keep an eye out for you but really you going to need a lot luck!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone have the DPCI code for this top in a M or L? I haven't been able to find it at any Targets I have been to so far. Can I get some advice on the sizing, I tried the blue chiffon mixed media sweater on in a M and L but the L seemed to fit better so I feel for me that one runs a little small, just wondering if this on is the same. Thanks ladies!



Hi NANI, I replied in the other thread as well and included the DPCI for the XS.  I believe it was an online exclusive so that explains why it is harder to find in stores.  Regarding sizing, it fits the same on me as the mixed media sweater so I would go with the size you like in the mixed media sweater.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Swanky

I just saw TWO b/w stripe bath rugs in my local store.


----------



## sammix3

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, that's the one!  She would want the most hard to find



Of course she wants that one.. lol.


----------



## NANI1972

mello_yello_jen said:


> Hi NANI, I replied in the other thread as well and included the DPCI for the XS.  I believe it was an online exclusive so that explains why it is harder to find in stores.  Regarding sizing, it fits the same on me as the mixed media sweater so I would go with the size you like in the mixed media sweater.  Hope this helps!


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## nova_girl

katlun said:


> You saw a glass serving bowl!  They do exists!  I been trying to hunt one down on the tracker one store has limited inventory but none in the store I swear it's in a box in the back.



I bought the serving bowl about a week ago, it's lovely! I saw it sitting there from a few aisles away and I was tempted to run over there before someone beat me to it lol. I haven't used it yet, I just like looking at it because it's so pretty.


----------



## digby723

nova_girl said:


> I bought the serving bowl about a week ago, it's lovely! I saw it sitting there from a few aisles away and I was tempted to run over there before someone beat me to it lol. I haven't used it yet, I just like looking at it because it's so pretty.



Can you let me know if you see anymore of the glass serving bowls in the area? My mom saw mine and now wants one. I'd like to get it for her for Christmas if possible. Did you go and get the cardigan??


----------



## nova_girl

digby723 said:


> 6600 Richmond Hwy  Alexandria, VA 22306 is the address. The cardi was there as of 7-7:30ish pm, Good Luck!
> 
> P.S. the womens clothes aren't in the front, per se. When you walk towards the back of the store as soon as you enter, as if you're going to the dressing room, you'll see a small sign that says Missoni in the clothing section, but it will be against the wall in misses clothing. I know I'm describing it weirdly, but their rack wasn't front and center like the other stores, so I almost missed it. Wanted to let you know in case you go looking for it and can't find it!



Thank you so much *digby*! My mom and I had quite an adventure today trying to get this stuff. She had to go to Home Depot so I asked her if she could stop by Target to see if the stuff you mentioned was still there since I was planning on going to Potomac Mills today. I gave her the description of where the Missioni stuff should be (I accidentally told her it would be near the dressing room) and she called called me back saying there wasn't anything there. Then a few minutes later she called me back because she found the rack! I told her to grab anything that was in my size and guard the cart and I'd head over there to meet her. She had no idea what she had so I didn't know what I'd see once I got there, but she had the blue sweater dress, the cardigan, the robe, and the sweater! I ended up not getting the robe, and after a lot of thought I ended up not getting the sweater either(I don't know the exact name but it's the one with the zig zag pattern on the back and arms but the sheer floral pattern in the front) because although I liked it I didn't want to get all three. I love that my mom thinks I'm crazy for searching for the Missoni stuff but she was right there searching with me today lol. For her trouble, I bought her some new curtains for the room she's remodeling. Thanks again digby!

At the Potomac Mills Target I saw lots of picture frames, lots of valets (both the smaller and larger one) tumblers, eye masks, travel pillows, valets, fleece/velour shorts in XL, lots of girls stuff, long gloves, a couple headbands, bobby pins, tumblers and train cases. I bought the last of the train case in Passione, bulldog clips and notepad.


----------



## nova_girl

digby723 said:


> Can you let me know if you see anymore of the glass serving bowls in the area? My mom saw mine and now wants one. I'd like to get it for her for Christmas if possible. Did you go and get the cardigan??



Of course I'll let you know, I owe you big time (see my post above lol).


----------



## digby723

nova_girl said:


> Thank you so much *digby*! My mom and I had quite an adventure today trying to get this stuff. She had to go to Home Depot so I asked her if she could stop by Target to see if the stuff you mentioned was still there since I was planning on going to Potomac Mills today. I gave her the description of where the Missioni stuff should be (I accidentally told her it would be near the dressing room) and she called called me back saying there wasn't anything there. Then a few minutes later she called me back because she found the rack! I told her to grab anything that was in my size and guard the cart and I'd head over there to meet her. She had no idea what she had so I didn't know what I'd see once I got there, but she had the blue sweater dress, the cardigan, the robe, and the sweater! I ended up not getting the robe, and after a lot of thought I ended up not getting the sweater either(I don't know the exact name but it's the one with the zig zag pattern on the back and arms but the sheer floral pattern in the front) because although I liked it I didn't want to get all three. I love that my mom thinks I'm crazy for searching for the Missoni stuff but she was right there searching with me today lol. For her trouble, I bought her some new curtains for the room she's remodeling. Thanks again digby!
> 
> At the Potomac Mills Target I saw lots of picture frames, lots of valets (both the smaller and larger one) tumblers, eye masks, travel pillows, valets, fleece/velour shorts in XL, lots of girls stuff, long gloves, a couple headbands, bobby pins, tumblers and train cases. I bought the last of the train case in Passione, bulldog clips and notepad.





nova_girl said:


> Of course I'll let you know, I owe you big time (see my post above lol).



Aw, yay, I'm so glad you got it!! Like I said, the rack for the women's clothing on Route 1 was pretty well hidden, I bet a lot of people didn't even see it, since they thought it would be out towards the front. Thanks for keeping an eye out for me, I appreciate it!


----------



## Moon2020

Inventory tracker results in another success! 
I now have a complete four place setting of black and white dishes!


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> Thank you so much *digby*! My mom and I had quite an adventure today trying to get this stuff. She had to go to Home Depot so I asked her if she could stop by Target to see if the stuff you mentioned was still there since I was planning on going to Potomac Mills today. I gave her the description of where the Missioni stuff should be (I accidentally told her it would be near the dressing room) and she called called me back saying there wasn't anything there. Then a few minutes later she called me back because she found the rack! I told her to grab anything that was in my size and guard the cart and I'd head over there to meet her. She had no idea what she had so I didn't know what I'd see once I got there, but she had the blue sweater dress, the cardigan, the robe, and the sweater! I ended up not getting the robe, and after a lot of thought I ended up not getting the sweater either(I don't know the exact name but it's the one with the zig zag pattern on the back and arms but the sheer floral pattern in the front) because although I liked it I didn't want to get all three. I love that my mom thinks I'm crazy for searching for the Missoni stuff but she was right there searching with me today lol. For her trouble, I bought her some new curtains for the room she's remodeling. Thanks again digby!
> 
> At the Potomac Mills Target I saw lots of picture frames, lots of valets (both the smaller and larger one) tumblers, eye masks, travel pillows, valets, fleece/velour shorts in XL, lots of girls stuff, long gloves, a couple headbands, bobby pins, tumblers and train cases. I bought the last of the train case in Passione, bulldog clips and notepad.



What a wonderful success story *nova_girl*! Awesome mom! Big congrats!!!


----------



## nova_girl

digby723 said:


> Aw, yay, I'm so glad you got it!! Like I said, the rack for the women's clothing on Route 1 was pretty well hidden, I bet a lot of people didn't even see it, since they thought it would be out towards the front. Thanks for keeping an eye out for me, I appreciate it!



You'll get first dibs on any other serving bowls I find but if you don't want it I'm getting it for myself! 



azureartist said:


> What a wonderful success story *nova_girl*! Awesome mom! Big congrats!!!



Thanks, and she's the best!


----------



## digby723

nova_girl said:


> You'll get first dibs on any other serving bowls I find but if you don't want it I'm getting it for myself!



lol!!! I just need 1, I swear!


----------



## LABAG

digby723 said:


> Can you let me know if you see anymore of the glass serving bowls in the area? My mom saw mine and now wants one. I'd like to get it for her for Christmas if possible. Did you go and get the cardigan??


 Its a Great bowl-if you mean the swirl glass bowl-have it ontop my bookcase-the orange swirls really make a statement-Good luck. was lucky and found it a few weeks back , someone put in the dishes section(not Missoni) -
One of the best Missoni finds IMO


----------



## melvel

I caved in and bought the Emma Roberts cardigan on eBay.  It's the only thing remaining of my original Target.com orders that I don't have yet, and with nothing to trade, it's difficult to get that item on the fair trade page.  Final price was $68.00, shipping included.  I guess it's a fair deal.

Now I am officially done with Missoni hunting, although I still want a lot of stationery stuff.  But I won't actively look for those items anymore.  Maybe I'll check out eBay down the line when the madness has died down.


----------



## nova_girl

Since I think my Missoni for Target collection is complete (although I will make an exception for the hoodie), I took a group shop of all the pieces I've bought. The only thing missing is the button down shirt because it's hanging to dry. I added up how much I spent and I can't believe I spent so much, especially since I didn't plan on buying anything from the collection. I blame this thread lol.


----------



## ocgirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, the brown and blue are nothing alike.
> The brown/black is heavy, truly thick, smooth and heavy.
> The blue is light and thin-ish, more airy.  Love them both!



I agree with Amanda, and wanted to add that the blue fits more TTS and the brown fits a big larger.


----------



## justlurking

azureartist said:


> The brown one is heavier (more substantial) and the blue one is thinner, but not thin KWIM? The blue one hugs the body more I would say.
> 
> LOL about your DH and the ottoman!


 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, the brown and blue are nothing alike.
> The brown/black is heavy, truly thick, smooth and heavy.
> The blue is light and thin-ish, more airy. Love them both!


 


ocgirl said:


> I agree with Amanda, and wanted to add that the blue fits more TTS and the brown fits a big larger.


 
Thank you all for your replies...very helpful information! I think if I saw it and was able to try it on in person I would most likely get it, especially for retail. I really like the thickness though of the brown and the fact that it is not body hugging. I already have (besides the brown zigzag) the purple/pink striped (ebay), the blue/many colors (lol) striped (lucky store return find), and the space-dye cardi (Target.com actually made good on it!), so for living in Florida it's really enough. That's not to say if I find it in my size I will pass it up! Thanks again. I just LOVE this thread and all the wonderful pieces I have been able to get. I think they did an AMAZING job on the collection. Too bad they couldn't do the same as far as distribution.


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> Since I think my Missoni for Target collection is complete (although I will make an exception for the hoodie), I took a group shop of all the pieces I've bought. The only thing missing is the button down shirt because it's hanging to dry. I added up how much I spent and I can't believe I spent so much, especially since I didn't plan on buying anything from the collection. I blame this thread lol.



Love your haul *Nova-Girl*! Oh my - what a great group shot! There was something for everyone in this collection! I want (must find) the train case in the back - is that the Passione one?


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Love your haul *Nova-Girl*! Oh my - what a great group shot! There was something for everyone in this collection! I want (must find) the train case in the back - is that the Passione one?



Thank you! Yes, that's the Passione train case. There were three of the black/white ones but this was the last Passione one, so I got lucky!


----------



## iluvmybags

Thanks to shopdrop99, I hit the Missoni jackpot this morning & found several items I had wanted, incl the Black & White cardigan!!  The store she sent me to had the most stuff I've seen so far -- it was all spread out in each dept, rather than consolidated to one spot like all the other stores I've been to.

In addition to the cardi, they had the long brown striped maxi skirt & it was marked down to $12!!!  I hadn't really paid much attention to this skirt before, because I didn't think I could pull off the horizontal stripes, but when I saw it there & saw the price, I tried it on and LOVED it!!  They also had the Textured cardigan (like Emma Roberts'), which I recd but returned & then regretted.  I know that striped skirt was shown w/that cardigan, but I don't know -- that's a lot of stripes & zig zags, don't you think?  So now I'm in search of some Tshirts or sweaters that I can wear with that skirt (if I can find that baby blue or peach, it would be perfect!!)

I also found a pair of the Navy Blue knit pants, which I almost ordered but decided against -- love them!!  I was thinking I could wear the long blue cardi w/the pants sometime, but I'm not sure what else I could pair with them.  I don't think there was anything else from this line that was meant to wear w/those pants, was there?

They also had the Black & White Sleeveless Sweater/Vest marked down to $7!!  I bought it, thinking I could wear it w/the Bl&Whi cardi, but it's pretty short.  I need to try it on w/the black maxi skirt & see how it looks.  Its really pretty tho & looks like it would cost so much more than it did

They had the Bl&Wh cardi in an XL & Medium -- the Med fit, but was slightly smaller than I'd prefer & the XL was big, but if I push the sleeves up, it looks OK (I actually like the longer length of the XL over the shorter length of the Med).  I couldn't decide which to get, so I was going to buy both & try it on at home w/a few things to see which I liked better (& then try trading the one I decided against for the Long Zig Zag cardi!), but while I was in line, I noticed that the Med had a hole in the shoulder.  I went back to the dept & tried it on again & the hole was pretty noticeable.  In addition to the hole, it was sewn really poorly at the shoulder & you could see the white reinforcement.  I asked about a discount, thinking that if it were good enough, I would "settle" for it, but they only offered 10% which I didn't think was enough on a $50 sweater w/a noticeable hole like that, so I gave the Med back to the sales girl & told her about the hole (I have a feeling she put it back out on the floor after I walked away) 

I picked up a couple of the media boxes & a silk scarf - not sure if I'll keep either, but since I haven't seen either one, I decided to get them & think about it.  They had a bedding set that wasn't in the Missoni packaging -- it was a really pretty blue color (I think it was the sham & duvet). It was marked down to $50!! They also had several pullover sweaters, a TON of PJs and a pretty good selection of kids' clothing -- I didn't see any men's stuff (altho shop said she thought she saw a couple of the cardi's last night - the sales girl said they hadn't had any men's stuff since the 1st day)

I'm really happy with what I got -- all I need now is the Zig Zag cardigan and my Missoni quest will be done!!

Thank you so much shop for telling me about that store's location!!


----------



## Catbaglover

I love your selections, Novagirl!


----------



## azureartist

iluvmybags said:


> Thanks to shopdrop99, I hit the Missoni jackpot this morning & found several items I had wanted, incl the Black & White cardigan!!  The store she sent me to had the most stuff I've seen so far -- it was all spread out in each dept, rather than consolidated to one spot like all the other stores I've been to.
> 
> In addition to the cardi, they had the long brown striped maxi skirt & it was marked down to $12!!!  I hadn't really paid much attention to this skirt before, because I didn't think I could pull off the horizontal stripes, but when I saw it there & saw the price, I tried it on and LOVED it!!  They also had the Textured cardigan (like Emma Roberts'), which I recd but returned & then regretted.  I know that striped skirt was shown w/that cardigan, but I don't know -- that's a lot of stripes & zig zags, don't you think?  So now I'm in search of some Tshirts or sweaters that I can wear with that skirt (if I can find that baby blue or peach, it would be perfect!!)
> 
> I also found a pair of the Navy Blue knit pants, which I almost ordered but decided against -- love them!!  I was thinking I could wear the long blue cardi w/the pants sometime, but I'm not sure what else I could pair with them.  I don't think there was anything else from this line that was meant to wear w/those pants, was there?
> 
> They also had the Black & White Sleeveless Sweater/Vest marked down to $7!!  I bought it, thinking I could wear it w/the Bl&Whi cardi, but it's pretty short.  I need to try it on w/the black maxi skirt & see how it looks.  Its really pretty tho & looks like it would cost so much more than it did
> 
> They had the Bl&Wh cardi in an XL & Medium -- the Med fit, but was slightly smaller than I'd prefer & the XL was big, but if I push the sleeves up, it looks OK (I actually like the longer length of the XL over the shorter length of the Med).  I couldn't decide which to get, so I was going to buy both & try it on at home w/a few things to see which I liked better (& then try trading the one I decided against for the Long Zig Zag cardi!), but while I was in line, I noticed that the Med had a hole in the shoulder.  I went back to the dept & tried it on again & the hole was pretty noticeable.  In addition to the hole, it was sewn really poorly at the shoulder & you could see the white reinforcement.  I asked about a discount, thinking that if it were good enough, I would "settle" for it, but they only offered 10% which I didn't think was enough on a $50 sweater w/a noticeable hole like that, so I gave the Med back to the sales girl & told her about the hole (I have a feeling she put it back out on the floor after I walked away)
> 
> I picked up a couple of the media boxes & a silk scarf - not sure if I'll keep either, but since I haven't seen either one, I decided to get them & think about it.  They had a bedding set that wasn't in the Missoni packaging -- it was a really pretty blue color (I think it was the sham & duvet). It was marked down to $50!! They also had several pullover sweaters, a TON of PJs and a pretty good selection of kids' clothing -- I didn't see any men's stuff (altho shop said she thought she saw a couple of the cardi's last night - the sales girl said they hadn't had any men's stuff since the 1st day)
> 
> I'm really happy with what I got -- all I need now is the Zig Zag cardigan and my Missoni quest will be done!!
> 
> Thank you so much shop for telling me about that store's location!!



Congrats* iluvmybags*...what a story!!! I'm glad you got what you wanted. I love how most of the tPF ladies seem to be making lemonade out of lemons! Boo on Target! *tPF* :urock:


----------



## nova_girl

iluvmybags said:


> Thanks to shopdrop99, I hit the Missoni jackpot this morning & found several items I had wanted, incl the Black & White cardigan!!  The store she sent me to had the most stuff I've seen so far -- it was all spread out in each dept, rather than consolidated to one spot like all the other stores I've been to.
> 
> In addition to the cardi, they had the long brown striped maxi skirt & it was marked down to $12!!!  I hadn't really paid much attention to this skirt before, because I didn't think I could pull off the horizontal stripes, but when I saw it there & saw the price, I tried it on and LOVED it!!  They also had the Textured cardigan (like Emma Roberts'), which I recd but returned & then regretted.  I know that striped skirt was shown w/that cardigan, but I don't know -- that's a lot of stripes & zig zags, don't you think?  So now I'm in search of some Tshirts or sweaters that I can wear with that skirt (if I can find that baby blue or peach, it would be perfect!!)
> 
> I also found a pair of the Navy Blue knit pants, which I almost ordered but decided against -- love them!!  I was thinking I could wear the long blue cardi w/the pants sometime, but I'm not sure what else I could pair with them.  I don't think there was anything else from this line that was meant to wear w/those pants, was there?
> 
> They also had the Black & White Sleeveless Sweater/Vest marked down to $7!!  I bought it, thinking I could wear it w/the Bl&Whi cardi, but it's pretty short.  I need to try it on w/the black maxi skirt & see how it looks.  Its really pretty tho & looks like it would cost so much more than it did
> 
> They had the Bl&Wh cardi in an XL & Medium -- the Med fit, but was slightly smaller than I'd prefer & the XL was big, but if I push the sleeves up, it looks OK (I actually like the longer length of the XL over the shorter length of the Med).  I couldn't decide which to get, so I was going to buy both & try it on at home w/a few things to see which I liked better (& then try trading the one I decided against for the Long Zig Zag cardi!), but while I was in line, I noticed that the Med had a hole in the shoulder.  I went back to the dept & tried it on again & the hole was pretty noticeable.  In addition to the hole, it was sewn really poorly at the shoulder & you could see the white reinforcement.  I asked about a discount, thinking that if it were good enough, I would "settle" for it, but they only offered 10% which I didn't think was enough on a $50 sweater w/a noticeable hole like that, so I gave the Med back to the sales girl & told her about the hole (I have a feeling she put it back out on the floor after I walked away)
> 
> I picked up a couple of the media boxes & a silk scarf - not sure if I'll keep either, but since I haven't seen either one, I decided to get them & think about it.  They had a bedding set that wasn't in the Missoni packaging -- it was a really pretty blue color (I think it was the sham & duvet). It was marked down to $50!! They also had several pullover sweaters, a TON of PJs and a pretty good selection of kids' clothing -- I didn't see any men's stuff (altho shop said she thought she saw a couple of the cardi's last night - the sales girl said they hadn't had any men's stuff since the 1st day)
> 
> I'm really happy with what I got -- all I need now is the Zig Zag cardigan and my Missoni quest will be done!!
> 
> Thank you so much shop for telling me about that store's location!!



Wow, it's great that you found so much stuff. It looks like we both got lucky today thanks to a fellow tpf'er!



Catbaglover said:


> I love your selections, Novagirl!



Thank you!


----------



## Frivole88

I went to target in union, nj and saw a pink cardigan in M size, 1 zigzag dress in L size, and some children clothes and several picture frames. there's also some few women's clothes in the back near the fitting room and when i asked the employee if those were returns she said yes but told me i cannot take a look at those. maybe they put it on hold for someone.


----------



## Suzzeee

FYI - the TJMax store in Moraga (CA -- a Runway store) had some super cute regular line Missoni pieces today -- I picked up a gorgeous cardi with belt for $250!!  They had a super cute dress in black/grey Missoni zigzags with silver thread in it -- I think it was a size 8 and a few more pieces too!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I found the Famiglia long cardi tonight. Yay!  So this is definitely my favorite item from the MFT line, by far.  If i had to pick a second runner up it would be the blue/multi zigzag dress.  The store also had the blue open long cardi too but i couldn't handle the wool in it.  I wish they had made it without the wool.


----------



## Miss Curly

I went through all my items again and decided to return one silky scarf and a purse kit. I still have one silky scarf, but they are kind of a weird size. I still have many items, most of which are accessories. 

Tonight at Target I saw five tiles, one bedding set, lots of the flowery plates, neck pillows, floppy hats, lots of the brown long scarf, gloves, good amount of kids clothes, the brown mens' cardigan, and ties.

I have yet to see a throw or any of the knit clutches.


----------



## ashleyjena

Headed to a few new Targets tomorrow, I received some information that Thursday at close there were some poufs at one of them that were sort of hidden and didn't have Missoni tags, and marked down! So I'm trying to get there for open tomorrow because it's the last thing I REALLY want. I'm going to a few more in that area for good measure because I'll be in the area. 

I picked up the famiglia open cardigan as well, so heavy and good quality!


----------



## ashleyjena

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone have the DPCI code for this top in a M or L? I haven't been able to find it at any Targets I have been to so far. Can I get some advice on the sizing, I tried the blue chiffon mixed media sweater on in a M and L but the L seemed to fit better so I feel for me that one runs a little small, just wondering if this on is the same. Thanks ladies!




I don't have the code but it fits similarly to the mixed media sweater, maybe a tiny bit more loose because the sleeves are less fitted.


----------



## Enigma78

Those who have this - would an xs fit a size 8 or would small be better. i hear this runs big

thanks


----------



## Enigma78

Those who have this - how does this run pls? what size would fit a size 8 better?

thanks


----------



## iluvmybags

Suzzeee said:


> FYI - the TJMax store in Moraga (CA -- a Runway store) had some super cute regular line Missoni pieces today -- I picked up a gorgeous cardi with belt for $250!!  They had a super cute dress in black/grey Missoni zigzags with silver thread in it -- I think it was a size 8 and a few more pieces too!


there's some geat M Missoni stuff at our TJ's too -- I wonder if you got the same cardigan I put on layaway at my TJMaxx (altho I considered more of a jacket than a cardigan, so maybe it's not the same).  I also put a cardigan on layaway that I plan on wearing with my zig zag dress and maybe the panel dress as well (I posted a pic in the modeling thread).  They had a dress on display that looked almost exactly like the Blue Zig Zag Dress from the Target line. The biggest difference was the material content.  The style and stitching, however, were almost exactly the same!!) 


lilmountaingirl said:


> I found the Famiglia long cardi tonight. Yay!  So this is definitely my favorite item from the MFT line, by far.  If i had to pick a second runner up it would be the blue/multi zigzag dress.  The store also had the blue open long cardi too but i couldn't handle the wool in it.  I wish they had made it without the wool.


 Another Zig Zag sweater was found?!  And the blue one too?  You're so lucky!!  That's the one piece that's alluding me -- I think I'm going to go back to the store I was at today on Wednesday and cross my fingers that there are more returns.  I've been hoping to find the men's cardigan too, but so far, I haven't seen any men's items


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Enigma78 said:


> Those who have this - would an xs fit a size 8 or would small be better. i hear this runs big
> 
> thanks



I would say medium in both sweaters but you could maybe do a small. I'm a 4 top and did a small in the black and an xs in the famiglia zigzag...


----------



## lilmountaingirl

iluvmybags said:


> Another Zig Zag sweater was found?!  And the blue one too?  You're so lucky!!  That's the one piece that's alluding me -- I think I'm going to go back to the store I was at today on Wednesday and cross my fingers that there are more returns.  I've been hoping to find the men's cardigan too, but so far, I haven't seen any men's items



Thank you, i was very excited.  I really hope you find one!!


----------



## melvel

Enigma78 said:


> Those who have this - how does this run pls? what size would fit a size 8 better?
> 
> thanks



Size 8 is a medium for this cardigan. I love this one so much.


----------



## AshJs3

iluvmybags mentioned finding a hole in the black and white "Chanel-esque" cardigan, mine had one too! I ended up returning it and I told them about it, but it was back out on the floor the next time I was there. Definitely look them over.


----------



## Enigma78

melvel said:


> Size 8 is a medium for this cardigan. I love this one so much.


 
Thanks, got the blue in Medium, but i got offer the blk and white in small and i just wondered if that would work. Some of my order got cancelled and some still delayed delivery dates so i've resorted to FB and its been quite good to me.


----------



## La Comtesse

AshJs3 said:


> iluvmybags mentioned finding a hole in the black and white "Chanel-esque" cardigan, mine had one too! I ended up returning it and I told them about it, but it was back out on the floor the next time I was there. *Definitely look them over*.




I received the blue long cardigan from my online order and it had a defect and a hole (it was missing a few rows of knit).  The brown cardigan I received from online had really poor matching of the the pattern on the seams.  

So do be sure to check things over before you buy.


----------



## Luv n bags

AshJs3 said:


> iluvmybags mentioned finding a hole in the black and white "Chanel-esque" cardigan, mine had one too! I ended up returning it and I told them about it, but it was back out on the floor the next time I was there. Definitely look them over.


 
I found a hole in my black and white cadigan, too.


----------



## greenpaix

I've been seeing a bunch of Missoni items at my Target in the last few days...they all look like returns. Dresses, blouses, sweaters... too bad it's not what I want. The only thing I wanted was the scarf.


----------



## rito511

lilmountaingirl said:


> I found the Famiglia long cardi tonight. Yay! So this is definitely my favorite item from the MFT line, by far. If i had to pick a second runner up it would be the blue/multi zigzag dress. The store also had the blue open long cardi too but i couldn't handle the wool in it. I wish they had made it without the wool.


 
Hi lilmountaingirl, what size did you get? What do you think about the sizing? I also found one yesterday but it's lil too big for me. Not sure if i should keep it or return? Ahhh i really want that blue open long cardi, which store did you go to?


----------



## someday681

Went back to my local Target today. They had a couple of the green coats, a floral blouse, a couple mini skirts, and a black and white dress. They had one of the brown one pieces swimsuits in a medium, but it was WAY too small on me. I would have needed an XL. (I have been a medium in all the clothes I've bought, but I also have a really long torso so I'd need a one piece to stretch a lot). They had some lingerie left and a lot of tights. I fell hard in love with the suitcase and other travel bag, but sadly, I coudln't justify buying more luggage at the moment.

I did find a cami and some socks that I bought.


----------



## Beriloffun

Found a train case at my target today! It was a tough choice between that and the weekender, however, I figured I should just get the smaller one so I bring less makeup with me when I go on vacation!


----------



## Luv n bags

I was at a Target in San Jose - they had about three black zig-zag train cases and a black zigzag nylon purse organizer.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

rito511 said:


> Hi lilmountaingirl, what size did you get? What do you think about the sizing? I also found one yesterday but it's lil too big for me. Not sure if i should keep it or return? Ahhh i really want that blue open long cardi, which store did you go to?



I'm in Colorado.  Are you in Colorado too?  I sized down in the famiglia sweater and maxi dress but the blue zigzag dress, black and white cardi and zigzag cardi all fit tts.  Where did you find your sweater?  What else have you gotten?


----------



## CindyKay

Finally found a couple of things at my neighborhood Super Target that I really like from this collection: the blue zig zag sweater dress (S), and the strappy black/white zig zag dress (XS). I'm usually a size 0-2, but the blue zig zag dress in size S fit me just fine. I'm still on the quest for any hoodies, long button down cardigans in brown and blue, and the gold space dye shell/cardigan set.  I won't give up yet


----------



## rito511

lilmountaingirl said:


> I'm in Colorado. Are you in Colorado too? I sized down in the famiglia sweater and maxi dress but the blue zigzag dress, black and white cardi and zigzag cardi all fit tts. Where did you find your sweater? What else have you gotten?


 
Thanks for the info babe! Unfortunately not, I wish I were so I can pick up the blue long cardi  I'm in LA area where all items are sold out and no one is returning anything. All cardis that I got (blue zigzag, pink zigzag, and this famiglia) are in S while I am an XS. Not sure if I should get XS on ebay, it would be sux to pay much higher price  I found the famiglia sweater in Vegas yesterday. I guess I'm very lucky to find it since it is the only one MFT item left in the store eventho it is tad big on me.


----------



## azureartist

Saw the pink striped dress (online clearance $28) and blue short zig zag in Oceanside... both mediums!


----------



## roussel

^ lucky you!


----------



## azureartist

roussel said:


> ^ lucky you!


Did not buy... just telling others!


----------



## pr1nc355

I got the day off from work today and told myself I would go to ONE Target and not spend more than 20 minutes there and would pick up just a few little things I need for an upcoming trip...and I ended up spending 3 hours driving to and lurking thru 4 of them

2 of the stores totally took down the Missoni sign and display, and in one of them, I found a cart next to the fitting room that had just a few things in it, everything Missoni left in the store: camis, panties, and a few pairs of the zigzag pumps.  I found no homewares at all and finally got a Missoni cosmetics case at the 4th store...after all the trips to Target I've made within the last month, I finally got one.  I found a few pieces of clothing, again mostly in L or XL.


----------



## SohoChic

That pink dress is a hot number.  I got mine through trading and love it !! I think I may need a small though.

I'm almost over all this Missoni for Target.  My newest obsession is Versace for H&M.  Def good for hot party dresses or vacation wear (Miami, Vegas, LA) not my usual clothing but something fun an colorful.


----------



## NANI1972

azureartist said:


> Saw the pink striped dress (online clearance $28) and blue short zig zag in Oceanside... both mediums!


Awww man my size too!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

azureartist said:


> Saw the pink striped dress (online clearance $28) and blue short zig zag in Oceanside... both mediums!



Omg pink dress for a steal!  If only i were still in so cal i would book it to the O-Side...


----------



## Ohana2

Was thrilled today when I went to my local target store and found the pouf that I've been looking for.  However, the cashier couldn't ring it up since he said it was an online item and it can't be sold to anyone.  I've bought online items before in store without a problem.  I was hoping for a great discount on the item, but no, they took it away and said it's not available for sale =(


----------



## La Comtesse

^^
Some Targets are so much better than others when it comes to cutomer service.  And it seems like each store has a different policy regarding these things, Ohana2.

Did you ask if it would be available for sale at a later date?  Maybe they have to wait a certain amount of time before putting it up for sale?


----------



## nova_girl

Went to 3 Targets today, someone please take my car keys away from me! I found lots of goodies though so I think all the running around was worth it. The first Target had the usual stuff; the second had the green sweater in Medium in addition to the normal stuff; and the third one had loads of stuff- two rompers (Large and X-Large; I almost bought one but I knew it wouldn't be flattering on me), 2-3 of the black and white polo dress, the brown zig zag dress in Medium, blankets, media cases, loop pillows, serving platters and some other stuff. I took a picture and will post it after I finish dinner. 

The picture below is the new stuff I added to my collection; I bought two of the blankets (there's still one left) but I'm not quite sure what I'll do with the second one. The dress is a Medium, which does fit but a Large would be better. I got lucky with that shirt because it magically appeared as I was coming out of the fitting room, and it was marked down to $10.


----------



## AshJs3

Ohana2 said:


> Was thrilled today when I went to my local target store and found the pouf that I've been looking for.  However, the cashier couldn't ring it up since he said it was an online item and it can't be sold to anyone.  I've bought online items before in store without a problem.  I was hoping for a great discount on the item, but no, they took it away and said it's not available for sale =(



Oh man, I would have thrown myself on that thing and not moved! 

Did you ask for a manager?


----------



## digby723

nova_girl said:


> Went to 3 Targets today, someone please take my car keys away from me! I found lots of goodies though so I think all the running around was worth it. The first Target had the usual stuff; the second had the green sweater in Medium in addition to the normal stuff; and the third one had loads of stuff- two rompers (Large and X-Large; I almost bought one but I knew it wouldn't be flattering on me), 2-3 of the black and white polo dress, the brown zig zag dress in Medium, blankets, media cases, loop pillows, serving platters and some other stuff. I took a picture and will post it after I finish dinner.
> 
> The picture below is the new stuff I added to my collection; I bought two of the blankets (there's still one left) but I'm not quite sure what I'll do with the second one. The dress is a Medium, which does fit but a Large would be better. I got lucky with that shirt because it magically appeared as I was coming out of the fitting room, and it was marked down to $10.



Woah, what store in this area had all of that?! You hit the jackpot, fo' realz!


----------



## paradise392

i went to 2 targets today and found a few things at one of them.  I got a comforter set that was an online item so i got it for $40!! I also got 2 storage bins, one of which were also an online item.  So I got one for $13 and one for $7.99.

There are still a few things that I want but I probably won't find them.


----------



## melvel

La Comtesse said:


> I received the blue long cardigan from my online order and it had a defect and a hole (it was missing a few rows of knit).  The brown cardigan I received from online had really poor matching of the the pattern on the seams.
> 
> So do be sure to check things over before you buy.



The pattern on the seams of my long brown open cardigan do not line up perfectly too.  I expected that, though.  I'm surprised the velour hoodie pattern lined up perfectly.  Quality control isn't that great.


----------



## paradise392

facebeauty said:


> sounds you got it at good price.



yess i did! thanks.  I hope you found some nice stuff too!


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> Went to 3 Targets today, someone please take my car keys away from me! I found lots of goodies though so I think all the running around was worth it. The first Target had the usual stuff; the second had the green sweater in Medium in addition to the normal stuff; and the third one had loads of stuff- two rompers (Large and X-Large; I almost bought one but I knew it wouldn't be flattering on me), 2-3 of the black and white polo dress, the brown zig zag dress in Medium, blankets, media cases, loop pillows, serving platters and some other stuff. I took a picture and will post it after I finish dinner.
> 
> The picture below is the new stuff I added to my collection; I bought two of the blankets (there's still one left) but I'm not quite sure what I'll do with the second one. The dress is a Medium, which does fit but a Large would be better. I got lucky with that shirt because it magically appeared as I was coming out of the fitting room, and it was marked down to $10.


Love the plates! Great find!


----------



## katlun

Ohana2 said:


> Was thrilled today when I went to my local target store and found the pouf that I've been looking for. However, the cashier couldn't ring it up since he said it was an online item and it can't be sold to anyone. I've bought online items before in store without a problem. I was hoping for a great discount on the item, but no, they took it away and said it's not available for sale =(


 
I would have taken out my cell phone and called the 800 number and talked to CS and it's 1-800-440-0680 and that's corp. 

I have called CS when a store wouldn't let me use Target's own coupons that you can print from thier own website and they sent me a giftcard but still I have to prove to the manager that I got the coupons from Target.com site....

actually if I was you I would drop an email to Target's CS and ask about the policy on online returns being purchased in the store and see what they have to say about it, because a sale is a sale no matter where it comes from


----------



## afsweet

stopped by a different target yesterday (1 closer to my workplace, not the 1 close to my house) and spotted: a few kids flats and rainboots, 2 packs of bulldog clips, plenty of tights, 1 pair of socks, the wall art, a handful of picture frames, 1 eyemask, plenty of heels, and 1 pair of women's flats. 

the women's flats were sadly an 8.5 so there was no way they'd fit me. i almost fit into the kids size 3 though lol. if only they were half a size bigger...

this may be a dumb question, but is the romper sleepwear or apparel? i bought it last week but can't tell if it's meant to be worn outside lol.


----------



## azureartist

Ohana2 said:


> Was thrilled today when I went to my local target store and found the pouf that I've been looking for.  However, the cashier couldn't ring it up since he said it was an online item and it can't be sold to anyone.  I've bought online items before in store without a problem.  I was hoping for a great discount on the item, *but no, they took it away and said it's not available for sale *=(



Oh man - that's horrible *Ohana2*!!  What power trip are these people on??? Seriously! Reminds me of a Seinfeld episode with the soup guy... but in your case they are barking "*No POUF for you!*"

I agree with *Katlun *and *AshJs3* - please call the manager (you can still do it even after you left). But I have been stunned before into silence so don't feel so bad.


----------



## nova_girl

stephc005 said:


> stopped by a different target yesterday (1 closer to my workplace, not the 1 close to my house) and spotted: a few kids flats and rainboots, 2 packs of bulldog clips, plenty of tights, 1 pair of socks, the wall art, a handful of picture frames, 1 eyemask, plenty of heels, and 1 pair of women's flats.
> 
> the women's flats were sadly an 8.5 so there was no way they'd fit me. i almost fit into the kids size 3 though lol. if only they were half a size bigger...
> 
> this may be a dumb question, but is the romper sleepwear or apparel? i bought it last week but can't tell if it's meant to be worn outside lol.



When I saw it I assumed it was sleepwear, but to be honest I'm really not sure!


----------



## nova_girl

digby723 said:


> Woah, what store in this area had all of that?! You hit the jackpot, fo' realz!



Sterling, VA! It was my first time at either of the Sterling Targets. This collection really has me venturing into new territory lol.


----------



## lulu212121

stephc005 said:


> stopped by a different target yesterday (1 closer to my workplace, not the 1 close to my house) and spotted: a few kids flats and rainboots, 2 packs of bulldog clips, plenty of tights, 1 pair of socks, the wall art, a handful of picture frames, 1 eyemask, plenty of heels, and 1 pair of women's flats.
> 
> the women's flats were sadly an 8.5 so there was no way they'd fit me. i almost fit into the kids size 3 though lol. if only they were half a size bigger...
> 
> this may be a dumb question, but is the romper sleepwear or apparel? i bought it last week but can't tell if it's meant to be worn outside lol.


 
Everytime I have been in my store they have had the romper with the robes, bras, panties, etc. I thought it was sleepwear.


----------



## ashleyjena

paradise392 said:


> i went to 2 targets today and found a few things at one of them.  I got a comforter set that was an online item so i got it for $40!! I also got 2 storage bins, one of which were also an online item.  So I got one for $13 and one for $7.99.
> 
> There are still a few things that I want but I probably won't find them.




Which comforter set did you get?


----------



## La Comtesse

melvel said:


> The pattern on the seams of my long brown open cardigan do not line up perfectly too.  I expected that, though.  I'm surprised the velour hoodie pattern lined up perfectly.*  Quality control isn't that great*.


 
 I ordered two of these cardigans (one for a relative).  On hers, the pattern is a little off.  But on mine, it looks like they weren't trying to match the pattern at all.  It's way off.  If I thought I had a chance of ever seeing another one around here close to my size (or one at all for that matter), I would return it.  If I don't find another one, I guess I have to walk around with my arms covering the seams-lol.

But I've seen a few things in the store that look like they are perfect.


----------



## lulu212121

Looks like cancellations emails are going out again today, according to targetstyle. I wish they would just get this over with!


----------



## azureartist

Can you take the spinner luggage and the tote both as a carry on - or does it have to be one or the other?

I'm thinking if and when I travel - I can put my handbag within the tote along with other items.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

azureartist said:


> Can you take the spinner luggage and the tote both as a carry on - or does it have to be one or the other?
> 
> I'm thinking if and when I travel - I can put my handbag within the tote along with other items.



Most airlines let you take a carry on suitcase and personal item. So if you put your purse in the tote you can take both. But can't take both and a purse.


----------



## *want it all*

Speaking of the spinner luggage, I finally saw one in real life.  It was the black/white famiglia style.  I wheeled it to the hubby who was in his fave aisle, automotive.   He looked down, and he said, "You're not getting that, are you?  It's ugly!"    I wasn't too impressed with the quality of it (maybe it was just the one I had and that's why it was returned?)    In any case,  it didn't seem to roll smoothly.  Moreover, items were missing from the inside.    The luggage was supposed to come w/2 shoe bags, a laundry bag, and a toiletry bag.  Only the shoe bags remained.     Me thinks someone returned the spinner, and she/he removed those items before doing the return.  Ugh!  

Speaking of crappy returns, I also saw the creeping floral comforter/sham set.  GROSS, there were visible hairs on it.  FFS, why can't people be courteous and honest with their returns?  

On to the good news though, I did manage to score the brown infinity scarf yesterday!    Even the cashier was amazed that I got it.


----------



## jlm916

How did you size in the black and white tankini?  I'm a solid small in this line but the small sizes for the swimwear crazy little - I can't even get the pieces on.








paradise392 said:


> I went to target on wednesday and I bought the brown and black zig zag sweater.  I'm contemplating about keeping it because it is a little big.  It matches the black panel dress and it looks cute together.  I'm still looking for the cardigan that emma roberts wore.  I hope I find it! I also bought a scarf to match the hat that i bought.
> 
> So as of now, this is what i have..
> 
> Maxi dress
> romper
> blue and pink short sleeve dress
> black panel dress
> famiglia sweater
> scarf
> hat
> flats
> black and white vest
> babydoll set
> cami
> vase
> blue zigzag skirt
> black and white tankini
> striped skirt
> 
> i think thats all i have. i might have missed something.


----------



## misspurse

went to a different target than normal during lunch today. this is the first time i've been to this target, but went on a hunt after i saw (via the missoni tracker) that the cereal bowls were supposedly in stock. they weren't.  

although this target was overall pretty sad, i did score a weekender bag (the black zig zag one). they also had 3 of the other style left (i apologize i do not know what some of the patterns are called, but it was a multicolor/floral pattern. i believe it's called "creeping flowers" in the bedding). speaking of which, there were 2 creeping flowers duvet/sham sets there, both in king size. i also saw some misc. kids clothes, but overall, not a good variety.

i have to admit, over the past weeks, i've accumulated quite a nice stash of missoni stuff. this having missed out on launch day, so i'm pretty happy. will have to photograph my haul one of these days. the only things i want are the cereal bowls, an infinity scarf, the knit sweater vest, and the b/w sweater dress. i also wouldn't mind some picture frames (although i did manage to get one), but if i never find any of these things, i'll be okay. i think.


----------



## Luv n bags

I found alot of Missoni clothing at the Daly City Target.  Someone returned a load of internet stuff and all the items were hanging on a rack near the dressing room.  
These items were still there an hour ago:

2 zigzag dresses (brown based) - size s
2 black maxi skirts - don't know size
1 zigzag blue dress (short sleeve) - M
1 zigzag skirt (brown based) - M
1 black/white zigzag blouse - M
1 black/white polo dress - M
1 purple zigzag cape - XL
3 bathing suits - don't know size
black/white zigzag tank dress - M
purple lightweight turtleneck - XL
2 brown zigzag sheer pullovers - S

What I bought:
baby blue zigzag cardigan 
purple zigzag cardigan
black/white cardigan (no holes)
blue maxi dress
velour zigzag hoodie
blue pullover sweater

Hope someone finds something they are looking for.


----------



## llogie

tigertrixie - Is that the one in Serramonte Mall or Junipero Serra Colma? Thanks



tigertrixie said:


> I found alot of Missoni clothing at the Daly City Target. Someone returned a load of internet stuff and all the items were hanging on a rack near the dressing room.
> These items were still there an hour ago:
> 
> 2 zigzag dresses (brown based) - size s
> 2 black maxi skirts - don't know size
> 1 zigzag blue dress (short sleeve) - M
> 1 zigzag skirt (brown based) - M
> 1 black/white zigzag blouse - M
> 1 black/white polo dress - M
> 1 purple zigzag cape - XL
> 3 bathing suits - don't know size
> black/white zigzag tank dress - M
> purple lightweight turtleneck - XL
> 2 brown zigzag sheer pullovers - S
> 
> What I bought:
> baby blue zigzag cardigan
> purple zigzag cardigan
> black/white cardigan (no holes)
> blue maxi dress
> velour zigzag hoodie
> blue pullover sweater
> 
> Hope someone finds something they are looking for.


----------



## iluvmybags

tigertrixie said:


> I found alot of Missoni clothing at the Daly City Target.  Someone returned a load of internet stuff and all the items were hanging on a rack near the dressing room.
> These items were still there an hour ago:
> 
> 2 zigzag dresses (brown based) - size s
> 2 black maxi skirts - don't know size
> 1 zigzag blue dress (short sleeve) - M
> 1 zigzag skirt (brown based) - M
> 1 black/white zigzag blouse - M
> 1 black/white polo dress - M
> 1 purple zigzag cape - XL
> 3 bathing suits - don't know size
> black/white zigzag tank dress - M
> purple lightweight turtleneck - XL
> 2 brown zigzag sheer pullovers - S
> 
> What I bought:
> baby blue zigzag cardigan
> purple zigzag cardigan
> black/white cardigan (no holes)
> blue maxi dress
> velour zigzag hoodie
> blue pullover sweater
> 
> Hope someone finds something they are looking for.



TT can you post a pic of the blue pullover sweater?  I can't picture it and I'm curious.  I found a pair of the Blue Knit pants over the weekend and I was wondering if there was a some kind of top or sweater that could be paired with it (other than the long blue cardi) TIA!!


----------



## digby723

nova_girl said:


> Sterling, VA! It was my first time at either of the Sterling Targets. This collection really has me venturing into new territory lol.



I haven't ventured that far out, traffic sucks too much for me to go out there lol. I think I'd only go out that far if I knew for sure there was something I really wanted, haha. Lucky you though, you got a huge haul!


----------



## Luv n bags

llogie said:


> tigertrixie - Is that the one in Serramonte Mall or Junipero Serra Colma? Thanks


 
Serramonte Mall.


----------



## Luv n bags

iluvmybags said:


> TT can you post a pic of the blue pullover sweater? I can't picture it and I'm curious. I found a pair of the Blue Knit pants over the weekend and I was wondering if there was a some kind of top or sweater that could be paired with it (other than the long blue cardi) TIA!!


 
Here you go.  This is a medium which is loose on me.  The sleeves are long, too.


----------



## ame

I loved that sweater, I had to return it


----------



## paradise392

jlm916 said:


> How did you size in the black and white tankini?  I'm a solid small in this line but the small sizes for the swimwear crazy little - I can't even get the pieces on.



Mine is slightly big on me.  I got an XL because thats all they had and it was an online item so i got it for $7.50.  I wish i got a large but for that price, im keeping it.  I have clothes from this like from sizes medium-xlarge.  I have a skirt in xlarge but it can be tightened with the string.  I have the maxi dress and thats a medium.


----------



## paradise392

ashleyjena said:


> Which comforter set did you get?



I'm not sure what its called but ill post a pic as soon as i upload them!!


----------



## jlm916

paradise392 said:


> Mine is slightly big on me.  I got an XL because thats all they had and it was an online item so i got it for $7.50.  I wish i got a large but for that price, im keeping it.  I have clothes from this like from sizes medium-xlarge.  I have a skirt in xlarge but it can be tightened with the string.  I have the maxi dress and thats a medium.



Thanks!


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

Anyone else having issues with the clothing? I found a pair of blue cotton pants/leggings that was an online return for $10, I was so happy. They were in perfect condition but after wearing them once I noticed a hole forming near the top where the elastic rim is. It wasn't there before and I have no idea how it happened. The weave is almost coming loose there and i can't see a way to fix it. 

One of the reaons I was so attracted to the Missoni line was the fact it looked like it was well made.


----------



## nova_girl

I was bad and decided to stop by Target on my way home from work, but I'm glad I did! I was able to get two votive holders, another notepad (the passione one this time), the brown sweater skirt, and the small (or medium?) vase. But, the biggest score was the black and white pouf. It didn't have a tag and when I tried to scan it it would show up as 'item information not available' so at the advice of one of the SA's I took it to guest services. They scanned it a few times and it didn't work for them either, then someone realized that it was an online item and was never supposed to be put out on the floor. I asked the guy if that meant I couldn't buy it, and he said since it wasn't supposed to be there and they won't get any more he could sell it to me for $19. I calmly said I'll take it, but in the inside I felt like that lady in the IKEA commercial that's practically running out of store because she got such a good deal lol. I'm not sure if I'll give it to my mom, my sister or keep it for the house I plan to buy in a year (lol) but I'm definitely keeping it.

I also saw two of the blue puffer coats, the brown leggings/pants, two blue maxi dresses, two black and white dresses, one nightgown, one scented candle, one big vase, two hand towels and the folder.


----------



## paradise392

i bought a few things today.  and guess what?!?! I FOUND THE IPAD CASE THAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!!! I went 2 days ago and spotted 2 ipad cases and asked how much.  The saleswoman said it was probably on sale because they were online return items.  I was soo excited!! She took it to customer service to find a price for it and couldn't find any.  She asked someone else for help and they still couldnt find a price.  THey told me to come back later.  I was soo upset.  So yesterday, I went back to see if they had it.  They didnt have anything at that target and i was kinda upset.  Then today, i wokeup early and went to the target closer to home, and they didnt have any clothes.  So i just walked around the store hoping to find something.  Then i went to the video game section to find out what new games were out and bam voila! i found the black and white ipad case under a bunch of other stuff in the sale section by the electronics.  I bought it because i knew i wasnt going to find it anywhere else.  Then I went to another target 5 mins away from that one and guess what?!? I found the 2 ipad cases that I wanted previously!! I bought both.  One was brown with colorful zigzags and the other was the same black and white with zig zags.  I returned the other black and white zig zag that i bought moments before at the other target because there was a loose thread sticking out.  So glad I found both! I'm not sure if i'm keeping both though, i love it lots but it was each $30 (They were $59.99 and reduced by 50%).  

Ahh anyways i'm very excited.  I also bought 2 more media storage bins that i'll be using to store my thing more neatly in my room.  I also bought the missoni wristlet and another makeup bag!

Anywayss..heres a link to my missoni collection if anyone wants to check it out. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/my-missoni-for-target-collection-709992.html


----------



## saban

tigertrixie said:


> I found alot of Missoni clothing at the Daly City Target.  Someone returned a load of internet stuff and all the items were hanging on a rack near the dressing room.
> These items were still there an hour ago:
> 
> 2 zigzag dresses (brown based) - size s
> 2 black maxi skirts - don't know size
> 1 zigzag blue dress (short sleeve) - M
> 1 zigzag skirt (brown based) - M
> 1 black/white zigzag blouse - M
> 1 black/white polo dress - M
> 1 purple zigzag cape - XL
> 3 bathing suits - don't know size
> black/white zigzag tank dress - M
> purple lightweight turtleneck - XL
> 2 brown zigzag sheer pullovers - S
> 
> What I bought:
> baby blue zigzag cardigan
> purple zigzag cardigan
> black/white cardigan (no holes)
> blue maxi dress
> *velour zigzag hoodie*
> blue pullover sweater
> 
> Hope someone finds something they are looking for.



Is that the one that had the matching velour shorts? If so you are super lucky!  That's the only thing I've been really wanting from the collection. 

Sigh..... I was in Daly City all weekend talking myself out of going to Target.  That's what I get for fighting temptation.....


----------



## Luv n bags

saban said:


> Is that the one that had the matching velour shorts? If so you are super lucky! That's the only thing I've been really wanting from the collection.
> 
> Sigh..... I was in Daly City all weekend talking myself out of going to Target. That's what I get for fighting temptation.....


 
Yes, this is the hoodie that matches the shorts.  They must have just gotten all these items in, because all the sales people were flocking around the rack.  The tags state they are online items, but they were not marked down.


----------



## saban

Ah then I don't feel that bad then.

I know a few items that are online only will still go for full retail while others are discounted.

I got 2 bathing suits (one from Colma the other from Redwood City) that were a steal for $10 but I saw other stuff that was suppose to be online only ring up as regular priced.

This has inspired me to go to a few Targets before they close....


----------



## azureartist

*want it all* said:


> Speaking of the spinner luggage, I finally saw one in real life.  It was the black/white famiglia style.  I wheeled it to the hubby who was in his fave aisle, automotive.   He looked down, and he said, "You're not getting that, are you?  It's ugly!"    I wasn't too impressed with the quality of it (maybe it was just the one I had and that's why it was returned?)    In any case,  it didn't seem to roll smoothly.  Moreover, items were missing from the inside.    The luggage was supposed to come w/2 shoe bags, a laundry bag, and a toiletry bag.  Only the shoe bags remained.     Me thinks someone returned the spinner, and she/he removed those items before doing the return.  Ugh!
> 
> Speaking of crappy returns, I also saw the creeping floral comforter/sham set.  GROSS, there were visible hairs on it.  FFS, why can't people be courteous and honest with their returns?
> 
> On to the good news though, I did manage to score the brown infinity scarf yesterday!    Even the cashier was amazed that I got it.



Congrats on the brown infinity scarf...on my wish list!  I actually really like the B&W Spinner luggage. Much better in person than on-line!! So sorry that deadbeat kept the innards! Karma is a BISH!


----------



## iluvmybags

tigertrixie said:


> Here you go.  This is a medium which is loose on me.  The sleeves are long, too.



thanks TT -- I hadn't seen that before -- Love that!! 


LulaMaeBarnes said:


> Anyone else having issues with the clothing? I found a pair of blue cotton pants/leggings that was an online return for $10, I was so happy. They were in perfect condition but after wearing them once I noticed a hole forming near the top where the elastic rim is. It wasn't there before and I have no idea how it happened. The weave is almost coming loose there and i can't see a way to fix it.
> 
> One of the reaons I was so attracted to the Missoni line was the fact it looked like it was well made.


you got the pants for $10?
that pi$$es me off -- I found the pants this weekend too and told the sales girl I thought they were an online exclusive, but she said no and I paid $54 for those pants!!  I really liked them and how they fit tho -- but now you've made me wonder if maybe I should return them


----------



## ashleyjena

saban said:


> Ah then I don't feel that bad then.
> 
> I know a few items that are online only will still go for full retail while others are discounted.
> 
> I got 2 bathing suits (one from Colma the other from Redwood City) that were a steal for $10 but I saw other stuff that was suppose to be online only ring up as regular priced.
> 
> This has inspired me to go to a few Targets before they close....




I find it's really inconsistent and depends on who put the items on the floor. I got one of the chiffon zig zag tops that matches the knit shorts for $11 at one store, $19.96 at 2 other stores, and the store that had the one for $11 had another EXACTLY like it marked $54.99, which isn't even the correct price!!


Anyways, today i found a velour hoodie that I'm trading for the "chanel-esque" cardigan because i don't wear hoodies much, even though it's cute! and a bunch of other things i offered up to other people (black/brown open cardi, colore zig zag cardi)


----------



## saban

Okay so I went to a few targets in the area.

This is San Jose only....

If you want ties then go to the one on Story.  They also had a good stock of hair accessories and a few of the serving tray trios.

If you want tights then go to the one on Capitol (and Silvercreek?).  They also had comforter sets in the floral pattern (also avail. online)

The one on Curtner (the plant shopping center) had a few of the cookie jar looking containers, the trio of serving trays, the black and white tank dress (XL I believe), the hat, sleepwear and a few gloves.

The one on McKee had the greatest variety.  I saw a rauna, knit skirts, loop pillows, a duvet set, laptop cases and other stuff.
Sorry, it's a crappy cell pic


----------



## xanderbsb

saban said:


> The one on McKee had the greatest variety.  I saw a rauna, knit skirts, loop pillows, a duvet set, laptop cases and other stuff.
> Sorry, it's a crappy cell pic



Aw! Those 3 pillows on the bottom are the ones I returned to that Target near McKee.

I see that the black/white tankini is there. I tried to get it for an online price but the manager priced it at $19.99 so I passed. It seems it's the managers who are making up the prices that's why there's been inconsistencies since different managers have different opinions on what an online only item should be priced.


----------



## saban

yeah I've noticed that too.  they seem to just be making arbitrary numbers up.  some workers will still price it full price with online if you ask.  I got my second bathing suit by confusing one SA after another when they couldn't find it. when they offered a price that was higher than what I paid for the first one I brought it up and they passed me around until a worker put a clearance sticker on it. just all depends on who you talk to.

I tell ya though perseverance pays.


----------



## NANI1972

So I went to THREE Targets yesterday hoping to score the Brown zig zag chiffon sweater (hoping to find a return marked down) and found nothing at all. I think I might have to give up, I'm tired of spending so much time and gas trying to track down the items I want! lol


----------



## lilmountaingirl

The pricing is so wonky.  I returned a $35 shower curtain because i found one for $10 and the girl said both were scanning $10.  I had my receipt and thankfully she didn't try to fight me on it because i was not gonna have that!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I meant to ask this here instead of the modeling thread- i'm starting to question my purchases.  I'm starting to think that instead of all the Target clothes i bought i should buy one really special item instead.  Especially with people talking about holes and such.  Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## katlun

lilmountaingirl said:


> I meant to ask this here instead of the modeling thread- i'm starting to question my purchases.  I'm starting to think that instead of all the Target clothes i bought i should buy one really special item instead.  Especially with people talking about holes and such.  Does anyone else feel this way?



I think some of the items are really well made and others not so much, take a step back and ask yourself if it didn't have the missoni name on it would you still want it?

Good thing about Target is you have 90 days to think about it, if you don't love it or use it or even reach for it that time period take it back!


----------



## katlun

lilmountaingirl said:


> The pricing is so wonky.  I returned a $35 shower curtain because i found one for $10 and the girl said both were scanning $10.  I had my receipt and thankfully she didn't try to fight me on it because i was not gonna have that!



Prices vary from one Target tp another normally, my Target has online returns full price, I am jealous of those who find things marked down.  I actually got a vest off eBay that I thought was a really fair price,a $2 more than I would have paid if I could have gotten my hands on it, and it comes with a red clearance sticker!  I am still happy to have it because I wanted it but jealous that someone got it marked down! Also glad the seller didn't triple the price on it.


----------



## New2Coach

lilmountaingirl said:


> I meant to ask this here instead of the modeling thread- i'm starting to question my purchases.  I'm starting to think that instead of all the Target clothes i bought i should buy one really special item instead.  Especially with people talking about holes and such.  Does anyone else feel this way?



I agree with this. If it did not have missoni on the label I probably would not be interested in 75% of the items sold. I normally do not buy my clothes at Target(not that there is anything wrong with that I just shop elsewhere) and I had to really step back and look at the bigger picture. I asked myself why was I chasing down these things? Was it because of the Missoni name, or because I loved the item? I found mostly it was the thrill of the hunt for me! Everyone seemed to be wanting and searching for these same items and it made them more desirable for me. 
So after I went through and realized how much money I spent on Missoni from Target I decided to only keep a few special things.
I also felt weird seeing so many people wearing Missoni inside of Target and everywhere else. I did kind of turn me off a bit.
So I kept just a few things and returning the rest this weekend for some other happy buyer.
Once I decided that it was so freeing to get rid of that feeling of wanting to run to Target everyday


----------



## misspurse

katlun said:


> I think some of the items are really well made and others not so much, take a step back and ask yourself if it didn't have the missoni name on it would you still want it?



that's great advice!! i used this philosophy too on my purchases, which is what helped me to pass things up. for example, i've seen the colore cosmetic bag a few times now, and each time i looked at it, it was just an "okay" made bag with colored stripes. if it didn't have the missoni label, that really wouldn't be something i'd be interested in, so i ended up not getting it.

i only tried to buy things that were either iconic looking or were really pretty regardless of brand. i love love love my glass vases, and would have bought them even if they weren't missoni.


----------



## *want it all*

azureartist said:


> Congrats on the brown infinity scarf...on my wish list!  I actually really like the B&W Spinner luggage. Much better in person than on-line!! So sorry that deadbeat kept the innards! Karma is a BISH!


Thank you!  I'm excited to wear it!  Re: the spinner luggage, yeah, IDK, maybe it was the one I got, but the rolling just wasn't gliding as smoothly as I would've liked.  I did like the aesthetics of it though, contrary to how my hubby felt!    Bah, what can you expect from men anyhow.   

Yeah, that sealed the deal of passing on the spinner luggage entirely.  WTF to that deceitful person who returned it w/its contents missing!  PFFFFFFFT!  Next time, he/she needs to be questioned by their loss and prevention staff for trying to pull a fast one!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

New2Coach said:


> I also felt weird seeing so many people wearing Missoni inside of Target and everywhere else. I did kind of turn me off a bit.
> So I kept just a few things and returning the rest this weekend for some other happy buyer.
> Once I decided that it was so freeing to get rid of that feeling of wanting to run to Target everyday



That's another point. I don't want to be walking down the street amongst tons of Missoni for Target items and be so recognizeable...  Makes me self conscious.  And like you, i don't usually buy my clohes at Target either so i was specifically seeking out these items. But they are so popular that it is sort of turning me off of them...  That's why i'm feeling i'd rather have one great thing for the price.  I need to reevaluate and take a step back too.


----------



## CindyKay

Has anyone received any email updates on cancelled items from your outstanding orders yet? I've received a dreaded email from Target on Oct 3rd saying that some items may not be available on my order, and may need to be cancelled. Items that are able to fill could take up to the end of December to ship. (I don't want to wait till Dec!! arrggghhh...) The email went on to say that within the next 10 business days, I will receive additional email communication if any items from my order will be cancelled.  I haven't received any more emails from them... anyone else also waiting?


----------



## J.Toronto

CindyKay said:


> Has anyone received any email updates on cancelled items from your outstanding orders yet? I've received a dreaded email from Target on Oct 3rd saying that some items may not be available on my order, and may need to be cancelled. Items that are able to fill could take up to the end of December to ship. (I don't want to wait till Dec!! arrggghhh...) The email went on to say that within the next 10 business days, I will receive additional email communication if any items from my order will be cancelled.  I haven't received any more emails from them... anyone else also waiting?



I'm still waiting. I've also heard nothing since the email on Oct 3. I honestly don't think I'll ever get my espresso set but who knows. Still a few more days to wait out the cancellations.


----------



## minatol

^ I haven't received any more cancellation emails but few things trickled in past week, from the unfilled orders I got that December delay notification.  I was the most excited when I finally got my martini glasses!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Target really should have done a better job handling online orders.  First, they should have set limits on the amount of the same item you could order and on the total amount of items you could order. For ex, 2 of the same sweater, 10 total items max.  They needed a way to not send all their product to resellers.  Part of the problem too is that people just return items to the store so they don't even have the inventory to fill open orders with returns.


----------



## minatol

lilmountaingirl said:


> Target really should have done a better job handling online orders.  First, they should have set limits on the amount of the same item you could order and on the total amount of items you could order. For ex, 2 of the same sweater, 10 total items max.  They needed a way to not send all their product to resellers.  Part of the problem too is that people just return items to the store so they don't even have the inventory to fill open orders with returns.


 
I don't know about the limit of the same item but they certainly did have limit on the total number of the items for online purchases.  They would not let me add more items to my shopping cart from something like 21st or 22nd item.


----------



## melodoki

I got the email with the delayed/cancelled alert with a 10 day follow-up email notice on 10/3 as well. 3 of the items shipped a few days after the email (2 ruanas and a robe). I received a new email today asking me to approve a delay on my 2 throws for 11/10. I placed the order at 7:30am launch day (right before the crash) and my order is listed as 9/14. I wonder if my order would've been fulfilled if it was in queue correctly. Still hoping I receive them, they were my #1 must have.


----------



## azureartist

OK I broke down and wore my first MFT item - B&W Zig Zag Tee. It was so so comfy... highly recommend! Also snagged a shirt the other day that I thought was ugh, but looked fine on. 100% polyester - I prefer silk, but for $10.06 clearance - whose to argue? Even came with an extra button (3 button cuff)!

Now I match my bedspread LOL!


----------



## J.Toronto

azureartist said:


> OK I broke down and wore my first MFT item - B&W Zig Zag Tee. It was so so comfy... highly recommend! Also snagged a shirt the other day that I thought was ugh, but looked fine on. 100% polyester - I prefer silk, but for $10.06 clearance - whose to argue? Even came with an extra button (3 button cuff)!
> 
> Now I match my bedspread LOL!



I like that shirt!  Originally I was debating the jacket version of that pattern over the sweater coat!


----------



## melvel

^I love that shirt, but in the black and white zigzag print.  I'm just afraid to buy from online since the patterns may not line up!


----------



## azureartist

melvel said:


> ^I love that shirt, but in the black and white zigzag print.  I'm just afraid to buy from online since the patterns may not line up!



Thank you! I agree about the B&W shirt. You should see it in person... if it's an "off" pattern - should be a "good" off (looks intentionally misaligned) or find one that lines up pretty well...KWIM?


----------



## juneping

update:

early last week, i got an email telling me my throw was shipped with a tracking #. it's the only item i ordered online. the tracking # only showed the shipping label was created and that's it. i've been checking the tracking # for almost a week. and it finally showed some progress today that i am receiving it tomorrow. so from the launch day 7am till tomorrow 7pm. 
i am very disappointed with the way target handled this collab. i hope i'll enjoy my throw after all these aggravations.


----------



## iluvmybags

Shopdrop came through for me AGAIN!!
This time she sent me a msg to tell me that the store up north had the Long Blue Cardi in a Large.  I took the trip up there and got the sweater!  I had won a Medium on ebay (which hasn't arrived yet), for the original retail price, but the Large fits me really good.  I'll probably let the Medium go when I finally receive it

Not only did they have the sweater, but I stopped at the dressing room and asked if they had any Missoni back there and she pulled a Black Runa out from the back!!  I did a little bit of shopping and doubled back past the dressing room again and this time, she pulled a velor hoodie from the rack -- and it was my size!!

I also passed by the accessories dept to see what they had - on Sunday, they had a bin on top of the counter full of odds-n-ends -- but today it was gone.  As I passed back the other way, I saw a basket behind the counter full of Missoni, including the Long Blue Striped Scarf and the Long Purple Scarf. As I was walking out of the dept. I noticed an end cap with a ton of Missoni, including a TON of the long brown scarf (which I already have).  They must have gotten a shipment or found a box in the back because they must have had 10-15 of them!  

I also picked up the girl's tunic hoodie for my granddaughter - it's a little big, but I love the colors in that one (I wish they made that one in the women's sizes!) and it looks really cute, plus it matches Gramma's Blue Hoodie!! (she wanted to wear it out of the store!)

I also found a few things today I didn't even know existed -- a black & white round bathroom rug, a serving platter and a black & white canister.  I found two glass serving bowls and was going to get them to use as a trade, but they were so heavy, they would have cost a fortune to ship so I decided against them and put them back.  I also found a journal and a few pair of sox.

Overall, I had a very successful day -- now if I could only find that long brown cardigan, my Missoni Madness will finally be over!!

Once again, thank you shop!!  I can't tell you how grateful I am for your kindness!!


----------



## azureartist

iluvmybags said:


> Shopdrop came through for me AGAIN!!
> This time she sent me a msg to tell me that the store up north had the Long Blue Cardi in a Large.  I took the trip up there and got the sweater!  I had won a Medium on ebay (which hasn't arrived yet), for the original retail price, but the Large fits me really good.  I'll probably let the Medium go when I finally receive it
> 
> Not only did they have the sweater, but I stopped at the dressing room and asked if they had any Missoni back there and she pulled a Black Runa out from the back!!  I did a little bit of shopping and doubled back past the dressing room again and this time, she pulled a velor hoodie from the rack -- and it was my size!!
> 
> I also passed by the accessories dept to see what they had - on Sunday, they had a bin on top of the counter full of odds-n-ends -- but today it was gone.  As I passed back the other way, I saw a basket behind the counter full of Missoni, including the Long Blue Striped Scarf and the Long Purple Scarf. As I was walking out of the dept. I noticed an end cap with a ton of Missoni, including a TON of the long brown scarf (which I already have).  They must have gotten a shipment or found a box in the back because they must have had 10-15 of them!
> 
> I also picked up the girl's tunic hoodie for my granddaughter - it's a little big, but I love the colors in that one (I wish they made that one in the women's sizes!) and it looks really cute, plus it matches Gramma's Blue Hoodie!! (she wanted to wear it out of the store!)
> 
> I also found a few things today I didn't even know existed -- a black & white round bathroom rug, a serving platter and a black & white canister.  I found two glass serving bowls and was going to get them to use as a trade, but they were so heavy, they would have cost a fortune to ship so I decided against them and put them back.  I also found a journal and a few pair of sox.
> 
> Overall, I had a very successful day -- now if I could only find that long brown cardigan, my Missoni Madness will finally be over!!
> 
> Once again, thank you shop!!  I can't tell you how grateful I am for your kindness!!



*WOWZA iluvmybags*! You made out like a bandit! What does that blue scarf look like? I don't believe I've seen it. I also found the long purple scarf too! I wanted the Infinity version of it...but I will settle for this.  And the velour hoodie...I am so jelly!

Congrats!


----------



## AshJs3

I've been sick the last two days so I haven't been able to make it to Target. I think the last time I went was Saturday! I'm feeling better though so hopefully I can go tomorrow at lunch.

I also really want a brown open cardigan and the blue striped cardigan now. After looking at pictures of them for a month now I have really grown to like them!


----------



## digby723

azureartist said:


> *WOWZA iluvmybags*! You made out like a bandit! What does that blue scarf look like? I don't believe I've seen it. I also found the long purple scarf too! I wanted the Infinity version of it...but I will settle for this.  And the velour hoodie...I am so jelly!
> 
> Congrats!



If this is the blue scarf you're talking about, I took a cell phone pic of it when I got it last week. Doesn't really show the whole thing, but I was just taking a quick photo to send to my mom. Hope this helps! (P.S. sorry the pic is so huge, I tried resizing it AND rotating it in photobucket and it won't do anything, lol!)


----------



## azureartist

digby723 said:


> If this is the blue scarf you're talking about, I took a cell phone pic of it when I got it last week. Doesn't really show the whole thing, but I was just taking a quick photo to send to my mom. Hope this helps! (P.S. sorry the pic is so huge, I tried resizing it AND rotating it in photobucket and it won't do anything, lol!)



*OMG LOVE THAT!* I want that and the Brown Infinity Scarf and I'm done (I think ).


----------



## *want it all*

I don't live in a shady neighborhood, but seriously, the Missoni dishonesty is getting a bit out of control.    So, I was excited because I found the colore file folders (yes, I got excited because I have an open file system that I use for mailing supplies...different sized envelopes, stamps, etc), and I thought instead of using boring file folders, the Missoni ones would jazz the area up.  

Um.  The file folders come in a pk of 6.  There were 5 in there!    Jesus, I hope the Target people don't think I'm the one who snagged that 1 file folder out of the package when I return it tomorrow!  First the luggage contents turn up missing, and now someone just decides to nab a file folder out of the package.


----------



## SohoChic

I can't believe it but tonight I found a throw Famiglia (brown tones).  They were restocking it !! The only had one and I snagged that sucker. So happy now this Missoni madness can end.


----------



## melvel

I love how she styled this colore cardigan:  http://www.ericabunker.com/2011/10/simplicity-2562-yellow-pants-missoni.html


----------



## saban

iluvmybags said:


> Shopdrop came through for me AGAIN!!
> This time she sent me a msg to tell me that the store up north had the Long Blue Cardi in a Large.  I took the trip up there and got the sweater!  I had won a Medium on ebay (which hasn't arrived yet), for the original retail price, but the Large fits me really good.  I'll probably let the Medium go when I finally receive it
> 
> Not only did they have the sweater, but I stopped at the dressing room and asked if they had any Missoni back there and she pulled a Black Runa out from the back!!  I did a little bit of shopping and doubled back past the dressing room again and this time, she pulled a velor hoodie from the rack -- and it was my size!!
> 
> I also passed by the accessories dept to see what they had - on Sunday, they had a bin on top of the counter full of odds-n-ends -- but today it was gone.  As I passed back the other way, I saw a basket behind the counter full of Missoni, including the Long Blue Striped Scarf and the Long Purple Scarf. As I was walking out of the dept. I noticed an end cap with a ton of Missoni, including a TON of the long brown scarf (which I already have).  They must have gotten a shipment or found a box in the back because they must have had 10-15 of them!
> 
> I also picked up the girl's tunic hoodie for my granddaughter - it's a little big, but I love the colors in that one (I wish they made that one in the women's sizes!) and it looks really cute, plus it matches Gramma's Blue Hoodie!! (she wanted to wear it out of the store!)
> 
> I also found a few things today I didn't even know existed -- a black & white round bathroom rug, a serving platter and a black & white canister.  I found two glass serving bowls and was going to get them to use as a trade, but they were so heavy, they would have cost a fortune to ship so I decided against them and put them back.  I also found a journal and a few pair of sox.
> 
> Overall, I had a very successful day -- now if I could only find that long brown cardigan, my Missoni Madness will finally be over!!
> 
> Once again, thank you shop!!  I can't tell you how grateful I am for your kindness!!




Ah that velour hoodie.... it is my white whale.....


----------



## iluvmybags

SohoChic said:


> I can't believe it but tonight I found a throw Famiglia (brown tones).  They were restocking it !! The only had one and I snagged that sucker. So happy now this Missoni madness can end.



Good for you!
when you say "restocking" - do you mean it was a return they put back on the floor or did they actually get new stock?


----------



## iluvmybags

azureartist said:


> *WOWZA iluvmybags*! You made out like a bandit! What does that blue scarf look like? I don't believe I've seen it. I also found the long purple scarf too! I wanted the Infinity version of it...but I will settle for this.  And the velour hoodie...I am so jelly!
> 
> Congrats!





digby723 said:


> If this is the blue scarf you're talking about, I took a cell phone pic of it when I got it last week. Doesn't really show the whole thing, but I was just taking a quick photo to send to my mom. Hope this helps! (P.S. sorry the pic is so huge, I tried resizing it AND rotating it in photobucket and it won't do anything, lol!)



Yup -- that's the one!
I saw it online the day of release and actually had it my cart when the site crashed -- by the time I got back online, it was sold out.  I haven't seen too many of these, so I was really surprised when I saw it sitting there!  I love the colors in this scarf -- I would want to buy this if I didn't have anything from the Target line.  It's all the colors I'm normally drawn too!

I completely forgot -- the other thing I scored today was the men's black and white sweater.  I never made it to the men's section before the website crashed and by the time I noticed this sweater, most of the smaller sizes were gone.  I haven't seen any menswear anywhere, so I was excited to find this!!  They had the "Grampa" sweater too, but only in a L and XL which were way too big!


----------



## digby723

azureartist said:


> *OMG LOVE THAT!* I want that and the Brown Infinity Scarf and I'm done (I think ).



I'm trying soooo hard now to be good, but I also really want the brown infinity scarf now that I have the black/blue/grey-ish looking one, and it feels sooooo nice!



iluvmybags said:


> Yup -- that's the one!
> I saw it online the day of release and actually had it my cart when the site crashed -- by the time I got back online, it was sold out.  I haven't seen too many of these, so I was really surprised when I saw it sitting there!  I love the colors in this scarf -- I would want to buy this if I didn't have anything from the Target line.  It's all the colors I'm normally drawn too!
> 
> I completely forgot -- the other thing I scored today was the men's black and white sweater.  I never made it to the men's section before the website crashed and by the time I noticed this sweater, most of the smaller sizes were gone.  I haven't seen any menswear anywhere, so I was excited to find this!!  They had the "Grampa" sweater too, but only in a L and XL which were way too big!



I got the mens b&w sweater 3 weeks ago or so and haven't worn it yet. My work is more business than casual, and I haven't even bothered to break it out on a weekend yet, although the weather here keeps going hot/cold, so that doesn't help either, lol. Post some styling photos when you wear it, it might decide of I keep or return mine, since I'm now thinking that the arms may look too big on me. I got an L, since when buttoned, it looked better on me than the M, but now I can't even decide if I like it at all anymore, arg! I need some inspiration!


----------



## Luv n bags

iluvmybags said:


> Good for you!
> when you say "restocking" - do you mean it was a return they put back on the floor or did they actually get new stock?


 
I think the majority of items I saw at Target were new stock.  Everything looked brand new, no creases and the sweaters with the buttons were all buttoned up.  Additionally, they had so many duplicates in all the sizes.  Only two had a clearance tag on them, but the price was only $.03 cheaper.


----------



## lasviegas

*iluvmybags:* You made it well for yourself! If you are in the windy city, can I ask what Targets you checked out?? You are having much better luck than I!!



iluvmybags said:


> Good for you!
> when you say "restocking" - do you mean it was a return they put back on the floor or did they actually get new stock?


----------



## lasviegas

*Tigertrixie-- What Target did you look at?  I am still dying to finish off my "collection"?  Thanks!!!*



tigertrixie said:


> I think the majority of items I saw at Target were new stock. Everything looked brand new, no creases and the sweaters with the buttons were all buttoned up. Additionally, they had so many duplicates in all the sizes. Only two had a clearance tag on them, but the price was only $.03 cheaper.


----------



## La Comtesse

melodoki said:


> I got the email with the delayed/cancelled alert with a 10 day follow-up email notice on 10/3 as well. 3 of the items shipped a few days after the email (2 ruanas and a robe). I received a new email today asking me to approve a delay on my 2 throws for 11/10.* I placed the order at 7:30am launch day (right before the crash) and my order is listed as 9/14. I wonder if my order would've been fulfilled if it was in queue correctly. Still hoping I receive them, they were my #1 must have.*


 
The exact same thing happened to one of my orders.  I was placing orders a few things at a time that I was sure I wanted--to be sure they didn't sell out while I was deciding on other things.

Too bad that strategy didn't work at all.

I can't make any sense of the order in which they are processing, but I do know that they are processing later orders first in some cases because I ordered the same thing weeks apart and they sent the much later order first.


----------



## La Comtesse

iluvmybags said:


> Yup -- that's the one!
> I saw it online the day of release and actually had it my cart when the site crashed -- by the time I got back online, it was sold out.  I haven't seen too many of these, so I was really surprised when I saw it sitting there!  I love the colors in this scarf -- I would want to buy this if I didn't have anything from the Target line.  It's all the colors I'm normally drawn too!


 

WOW!  Congrats on all of those great finds.  I love that scarf--never even got to see it online due to the constant crashing.  I also love the bath mat (hope you got it).  Still looking for a blue cardi (to replace my defective one) and the brown one in a better size for me.  These two cardis seem to be nonexsistent around here.  But I'm still trying...and hoping I get lucky enough to actually receive one from my delayed order.

Oh, and your adorable GD is going to have a closet full of Mft, lucky girl!


----------



## paradise392

i went to target today and found nothing.  All that was left was a scarf, head scarf, hair clip, 1 picture frame, 2 art decor, 2 plates, 1 blouse, and 2 rompers.  I guess everyone stopped returning stuff  I havent even gotten everything that I wanted.  I did get some great stuff though so i should be happy considering since i started buying missoni stuff 2 weeks after it was released.


----------



## Catbaglover

Has anyone else lost access to Target.com?  I keep getting the "Woof" page instead of the website. Strange! Just like 'opening day' for Missoni. LOL

_Updated: I finally got into the site, but was locked out a few times this morning. Strange...._


----------



## AshJs3

Went to Target during lunch. It was pretty depressing. Looks like they have mostly condensed everything to one teeny section of the main accessories rack. They had a couple of the long scarves, 1 gold infinity, black and white cardigan, and a couple of camis. In the lingerie they did have a pair of the sleep pants but they were way too big. I really want them in a medium!! I have the shorts and they are so soft. They also had a couple of vases and shoes but that was about it. It just makes me so mad how this got out of hand. None of the other collections have in the past and I didn't think many people here knew what Missoni was.


----------



## nova_girl

Catbaglover said:


> Has anyone else lost access to Target.com? I keep getting the "Woof" page instead of the website. Strange! Just like 'opening day' for Missoni. LOL
> 
> _Updated: I finally got into the site, but was locked out a few times this morning. Strange...._


 
I had problems accessing the site this morning too. I thought they restocked all of the Missoni items and it caused another crash lol.



AshJs3 said:


> Went to Target during lunch. It was pretty depressing. Looks like they have mostly condensed everything to one teeny section of the main accessories rack. They had a couple of the long scarves, 1 gold infinity, black and white cardigan, and a couple of camis. In the lingerie they did have a pair of the sleep pants but they were way too big. I really want them in a medium!! I have the shorts and they are so soft. They also had a couple of vases and shoes but that was about it. It just makes me so mad how this got out of hand. None of the other collections have in the past and I didn't think many people here knew what Missoni was.


 
I also went to Target during my lunch break. I only had time to look at the main display and do a quick sweep of the store. They had the usual items but they had 3 pairs of the black and white pants, which I don't think I've seen before. I was able to get the black and white dress in a Large which should fit, and the brown sleeveless dress in a Large which means I can return the Medium that I have. If anyone wants to arrange a time/place for me to return it let me know!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

If any AZ girls are looking for a poof the PV mall location has one marked down to $50!!! It was the purplish one with white zigzags (sorry I don't know the official name!!)  

Oh they also had 3 floral comforters, a duvet, one sole picture frame, almost the entire kids collection and a few "ehhh" pieces of clothing in small!  

 now if only I can find a cardi I'm not picky, I'll take ANY of them!!!!


----------



## kodem31

lasviegas said:


> *iluvmybags:* You made it well for yourself! If you are in the windy city, can I ask what Targets you checked out?? You are having much better luck than I!!


So true!!! I'm in the NW burbs and these shelves are picked clean! lol! I would love to find a store that has some decent returns but I think most folks out here are keeping what they bought! I did okay so I can't complain too much! I still desire a throw but I can't bring myself to spend $ on ebay! I figure I'd save up and get a Missoni throw from their home line if I never score one in Target!


----------



## La Comtesse

azureartist said:


> OK I broke down and wore my first MFT item - B&W Zig Zag Tee. It was so so comfy... highly recommend! Also snagged a shirt the other day that I thought was ugh, but looked fine on. 100% polyester - I prefer silk, but for $10.06 clearance - whose to argue? Even came with an extra button (3 button cuff)!
> 
> Now I match my bedspread LOL!


 
I love that b/w T-shirt.  I finally got to see one in person but it was too big on me.  I ordered one on launch day and am still waiting for it.  Congrats on the blouse too, great price.

I think I may be getting a little crazy with this collection.  I found a duvet set that I'm not sure I'm keeping.  But I have visions of dressing to match the duvet with the matching mug in hand , etc. lol.



*want it all* said:


> I don't live in a shady neighborhood, but seriously, the Missoni dishonesty is getting a bit out of control.    So, I was excited because I found the colore file folders (yes, I got excited because I have an open file system that I use for mailing supplies...different sized envelopes, stamps, etc), and I thought instead of using boring file folders, the Missoni ones would jazz the area up.
> 
> Um.  The file folders come in a pk of 6.  There were 5 in there!    Jesus, I hope the Target people don't think I'm the one who snagged that 1 file folder out of the package when I return it tomorrow!  First the luggage contents turn up missing, and now someone just decides to nab a file folder out of the package.


 
I have found this for bedding items in my area.  I searched everwhere for my cancelled bedding order (that I had ordered for a relative).  Finally, one day I found one at the returns desk.  It had been opened so I had to wait for a  manager to inspect it before I could buy it.  When the manager did that, we discovered the two shams were missing.  I bought it anyway, because I haven't seen any around.  I figured if I found a complete set, I would return that one (or more likely keep it for myself since it matches my throw ).

Today a relative who lives about an hour away called me because he had seen the set at a Target near him.  When he checked for the shams, they were missing in that set too!

I don't know if ebay resellers are taking them (if they sell it's 100% profit if they didn't pay for them) or if people who want an extra set are stealing them but it's ridiculous!  

If anyone is buying a bedding return, be sure to check for the shams before your buy.


----------



## La Comtesse

AshJs3 said:


> Went to Target during lunch. It was pretty depressing. Looks like they have mostly condensed everything to one teeny section of the main accessories rack. *They had a couple of the long scarves, 1 gold infinity, black and white cardigan, and a couple of camis. In the lingerie they did have a pair of the sleep pants but they were way too big*. I really want them in a medium!! I have the shorts and they are so soft. *They also had a couple of vases and shoes but that was about it.* It just makes me so mad how this got out of hand. None of the other collections have in the past and I didn't think many people here knew what Missoni was.


 
In my area that would be considered a huge amount of inventory at one store!  LOL.  I would have grabbed the infinity scarf and the cardigan.

I have been successful at finding some items but it's taken me a lot of time and several trips to various Targets.  I've found one item here one day, one item there the next.  I think some of the returns had to be from ebay resellers because it seems there are usually three or four of one item in the store at one time.  Once there were four shower curtains returned one day, the next day there were three note cubes (I had been looking for those, so this was a "jackpot" day for me-lol).  

I still have yet to see any candles, any journals or folders, any of the scarves, any socks or any platters/plates in stores.  I've seen three bedding sets.  And the most women's clothing I've seen in one place was four items.  If I hadn't received some (albeit very little) of my online orders, I would not have seen much of this collab at all.


----------



## Pgh_Shopaholic

NYC ladies- If you're looking for Missoni, apparently there's some at Atlantic Ave. 

http://ny.racked.com/archives/2011/...get_in_brooklyn_williamsburg_vintage_sale.php

When I was there on Tuesday, there wasn't too much. I saw 1 headband, a good amount of flats and heels in the 8-9 range, and 2 pairs of rainboots. I'm thinking of checking it out after my class in the afternoon for clothing, though I'm sure it will be picked over some by that time since Racked posted it. 

Hopefully some of you will be able to take advantage of it!


----------



## juneping

my purple throw finally came. it's so soft...i am in love...


----------



## AshJs3

La Comtesse said:


> In my area that would be considered a huge amount of inventory at one store!  LOL.  I would have grabbed the infinity scarf and the cardigan.
> 
> I have been successful at finding some items but it's taken me a lot of time and several trips to various Targets.  I've found one item here one day, one item there the next.  I think some of the returns had to be from ebay resellers because it seems there are usually three or four of one item in the store at one time.  Once there were four shower curtains returned one day, the next day there were three note cubes (I had been looking for those, so this was a "jackpot" day for me-lol).
> 
> I still have yet to see any candles, any journals or folders, any of the scarves, any socks or any platters/plates in stores.  I've seen three bedding sets.  And the most women's clothing I've seen in one place was four items.  If I hadn't received some (albeit very little) of my online orders, I would not have seen much of this collab at all.


The cardigan was one I returned because it had a hole in it and I already got a gold infinity scarf! I think the other one that is still there has hung around so long because it's mixed in with the other scarves.


----------



## paloma_mia

nova_girl said:


> I was bad and decided to stop by Target on my way home from work, but I'm glad I did! I was able to get two votive holders, another notepad (the passione one this time), the brown sweater skirt, and the small (or medium?) vase. But, the biggest score was the black and white pouf. It didn't have a tag and when I tried to scan it it would show up as 'item information not available' so at the advice of one of the SA's I took it to guest services. They scanned it a few times and it didn't work for them either, then someone realized that it was an online item and was never supposed to be put out on the floor. I asked the guy if that meant I couldn't buy it, and he said since it wasn't supposed to be there and they won't get any more he could sell it to me for $19. I calmly said I'll take it, but in the inside I felt like that lady in the IKEA commercial that's practically running out of store because she got such a good deal lol. I'm not sure if I'll give it to my mom, my sister or keep it for the house I plan to buy in a year (lol) but I'm definitely keeping it.
> 
> I also saw two of the blue puffer coats, the brown leggings/pants, two blue maxi dresses, two black and white dresses, one nightgown, one scented candle, one big vase, two hand towels and the folder.


What store was this?


----------



## ACS

I got the *men's black and white zigzag sweater*.  I can't decide if I really want to keep it or not?  

Can someone post some modeling pics?  Maybe that'll give me some inspiration.  I tried it with a belt which looked cool, but I'd like to see how people are wearing it.  

I think if it wasn't a Missoni I'd definately return it.


----------



## HauteMama

The Waukesha, WI store today had the light blue/brown cardi in a M, the space dye cardi in gold in a S, a blue scarf, numerous lingerie pieces (two sleep pants) and children's items. They also had the black cardi with the white stripes, which I bought. And I think I will return my space dye cardi, as I cannot justify keeping it because I just don't like it that much. I got caught up in the Missoni craze and bought it because it was there, not because I loved it. Honestly, my fave piece from the whole line is the glass display plate with the stand. It looks just gorgeous in my kitchen.

ETA: I bought the men's black and white cardi, and I didn't even realize it was a men's style, as it was displayed with the women's items. I just thought it fit really large!


----------



## ACS

^LOL.  I didn't realize it was a men's sweater either!  I think it's simple and nice and it's pretty thick.  

Are you keeping yours?


----------



## bagsforme

Every pouf is available on target.com now including the brown zig zag.


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> What store was this?



I went to three Targets that night (Falls Church, Skyline and Beacon Mall- I'm obsessed) so if you tell me which item(s) you're interested in I can try to remember at which Target I saw it.


----------



## lovemydeals

nova_girl said:


> I went to three Targets that night (Falls Church, Skyline and Beacon Mall- I'm obsessed) so if you tell me which item(s) you're interested in I can try to remember at which Target I saw it.


 
You are one busy girl.  I went to Falls Church and Skyline this morning.


----------



## nova_girl

lovemydeals said:


> You are one busy girl.  I went to Falls Church and Skyline this morning.



Part of me will be happy once the collection is no longer in stores because I'll have so much more free time, but part of me will really miss the thrill of chasing down these items! Did you see anything good today? I can't remember what they were, but I know one or both of those stores were showing limited availability on some things that I wanted.

ETA: The Springfield Mall Target had one wine box (the first time I saw one online or in store, shorts in XL, lots of the wall tiles, one pink platter, a romper, a couple milk crates and the other usual stuff.


----------



## azureartist

On my Missoni mission today - it looks like my Targets are seriously ramping down. Seeing the same things...even one of my favorite (good luck) store usually had all MST items in the front of the store now has relegated that to tucking inside of accessories. 

:ninja: I'm on the hunt for a gold spaced dyed infinity, a blue men's striped with the squiggles scarf, a loop pillow (or two) and of course my HG - the espresso cups!


----------



## SweetCherries

paradise392 said:


> i went to target today and found nothing.  All that was left was a scarf, head scarf, hair clip, 1 picture frame, 2 art decor, 2 plates, 1 blouse, and 2 rompers.  I guess everyone stopped returning stuff  I havent even gotten everything that I wanted.  I did get some great stuff though so i should be happy considering since i started buying missoni stuff 2 weeks after it was released.



Indeed, consider yourself lucky! We don't even have Target where I live. Just have to cont' to drool over everyone's great finds.


----------



## paradise392

SweetCherries said:


> Indeed, consider yourself lucky! We don't even have Target where I live. Just have to cont' to drool over everyone's great finds.



Really? Wow i feel lucky now for finding the things that i found.  Did you happen to order anything?


----------



## La Comtesse

AshJs3 said:


> *The cardigan was one I returned because it had a hole* in it and I already got a gold infinity scarf! I think the other one that is still there has hung around so long because it's mixed in with the other scarves.


 
Oh, I see.  I've seen the green sweater with holes in it also (I think from people snagging it when they try it on with jewelry).  They just return it to the floor it seems, even with the damage.

I am thinking maybe there will be more returns that didn't sell on ebay.  If you check completed items, it doesn't seem like everything is selling.  But it does get to be too time consuming hunting for these items.  I try to only stop by one if I am passing it while running some other errand.


----------



## La Comtesse

paradise392 said:


> Really? Wow i feel lucky now for finding the things that i found.  Did you happen to order anything?


 
I saw your thread and your collection is gorgeous!  Everything looks great with your paint color.  I'm really amazed at what some people have gotten who started looking weeks after the launch.  

It was nice to see the back of the bedding sets.  I saw all of them (or at least many of them) online at around 4 a.m. the day of the launch.  I was momentarily confused because I had only expected three or four bed sets.  The online pictures were terrible and with the site crashing, you didn't really have time to browse.  But they had really cute matching pieces for those lucky enough to know how they coordinated...and to be able to get them all.

Congratulations on all your finds.


----------



## paradise392

La Comtesse said:


> I saw your thread and your collection is gorgeous!  Everything looks great with your paint color.  I'm really amazed at what some people have gotten who started looking weeks after the launch.
> 
> It was nice to see the back of the bedding sets.  I saw all of them (or at least many of them) online at around 4 a.m. the day of the launch.  I was momentarily confused because I had only expected three or four bed sets.  The online pictures were terrible and with the site crashing, you didn't really have time to browse.  But they had really cute matching pieces for those lucky enough to know how they coordinated...and to be able to get them all.
> 
> Congratulations on all your finds.



Thank you!!! I was very happy with what i got.  And I love my paint color too! two of my favorite colors.

Did you end up ordering any of the bedding sets?  I was surprised to see the twin comforter set.  I only saw full/queen sized bedding sets but got lucky when finding mine.


----------



## jade

I got dissed by Target.  I ordered a few things on launch day, and I have received one package.  My other package was supposed to ship at the same time, and hadn't arrived.  When I went to track the package, FedEx said it hadn't been scanned. After 2 weeks I called Target for an update.

The update?
"sorry, it looks like this package was lost in the mail."  Lost in the mail between boxing and shipping.  Yeah right.  I was really looking forward to my scarf, robe and clutch.

I did get lucky and find a lone robe in my size at my local target today, so I guess I need to keep checking.


----------



## xanderbsb

Random but I'm watching Jay Leno right now & they showed a clip of Zach Levi (from NBC's Chuck) working at Chick-Fil-A for charity in SoCal. 1 of the people who went by the drive-thru was wearing a MfT dress! It was the blue, yellow, green zig zag sweater dress. Was that any of you?!  lol


----------



## saligator

I got my first cancellation notice for something ordered 9/13. I'm lucky, it was for the BW sweater coat. I size bracketed and the M came first and fit. The L I thought I cancelled, but they did it for me tonight. Looks like they are out of inventory.


----------



## lovemydeals

nova_girl said:


> Part of me will be happy once the collection is no longer in stores because I'll have so much more free time, but part of me will really miss the thrill of chasing down these items! Did you see anything good today? I can't remember what they were, but I know one or both of those stores were showing limited availability on some things that I wanted.
> 
> ETA: The Springfield Mall Target had one wine box (the first time I saw one online or in store, shorts in XL, lots of the wall tiles, one pink platter, a romper, a couple milk crates and the other usual stuff.



I totally understand.  Arlington didn't have anything great.  I did return a brown ruana and a girls l hoodie though.  At skyline, they had a women's xs purple zig zag sweater.  I have to say, i wasn't impressed by the quality in comparison to the girls one.  The girls one is thicker and tighter weave, plus 20 cheaper.  Did see 2 blue hand towels.


----------



## nova_girl

lovemydeals said:


> I totally understand. Arlington didn't have anything great. I did return a brown ruana and a girls l hoodie though. At skyline, they had a women's xs purple zig zag sweater. I have to say, i wasn't impressed by the quality in comparison to the girls one. The girls one is thicker and tighter weave, plus 20 cheaper. Did see 2 blue hand towels.


 
You returned a ruana?! I wonder if it's still there, I might make a trip there after work. This was the Leesburg Pike location?


----------



## paloma_mia

nova_girl said:


> I went to three Targets that night (Falls Church, Skyline and Beacon Mall- I'm obsessed) so if you tell me which item(s) you're interested in I can try to remember at which Target I saw it.


I'm looking for platters, scarves (lol), umbrella, towels, and pillows. Basically anything houseware or accessory related. I'm not interested in the clothing too much, since it doesn't really compliment my body.


----------



## paloma_mia

For anyone in the Northern Virginia area, Chantilly store only has the purple flower bedding, and two makeup bags:


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> I'm looking for platters, scarves (lol), umbrella, towels, and pillows. Basically anything houseware or accessory related. I'm not interested in the clothing too much, since it doesn't really compliment my body.


 
I haven't seen any of the scarves or the umbrella, but the two hand towels were at Skyline and I _think_ the Leesburg Pike location had the pillows but since I was there a couple of days ago they could be gone now. I went to the Springfield Mall location last night just before closing and they had the pink serving platter.


----------



## CindyKay

I got a series of cancellation emails this morning. 3 out of the 10 items I ordered online are cancelled.  The remaining 2 items are still pending, and I went ahead and cancelled those as well for a piece of mind...to close the entire order (since I don't want to wait forever...) I did receive 5 items from this order, and I guess I can consider myself lucky?    Anyways... to compensate, Target is sending a $25 gift card to me within 10 days.


----------



## justlurking

Just makes no sense. I also got an email early this morning saying that they are unable to fill some of the items in my order. It didn't say what item/items, but that I would also get the $25 GC. In that particular order I still have outstanding a brown milk crate, an umbrella, and the long brown open cardi (I already bought one on Ebay). I just now got the email telling me what was cancelled in that order and it's the milk crate (I don't care bc I already found a media bin at the store which I like better). Was really surprised to see it's not the cardi, but I'm sure that will come in a separate email in about ten minutes.

eta: The good news is that I paid with a Target GC and when you do that, the money is immediately extracted from the card.  I took the remaining balance on the card down to zero so that I could keep track of refunds and I just checked and now have a balance of $10.87, the cost of the crate, tax, plus looks like the little bit of tax that was charged on the shipping charge (that was free, but tax was charged on it anyway).  The bad news is for anyone who paid with a GC and then tossed it, you'll need to call Target to get the credits straightened out.


----------



## lovemydeals

nova_girl said:


> You returned a ruana?! I wonder if it's still there, I might make a trip there after work. This was the Leesburg Pike location?



Arlington blvd.  Sorry, if i had known, i would have coordinated with you.


----------



## calicaliente

I went in this morning to do a quick scan of the store for any new returns and I snagged 2 brown zig zag embroidered pillows and a matching candle. So excited! Keep checking your stores for those returns!


----------



## mezmari

lovemydeals said:


> I totally understand.  Arlington didn't have anything great.  I did return a brown ruana and a girls l hoodie though.  At skyline, they had a women's xs purple zig zag sweater.  I have to say, i wasn't impressed by the quality in comparison to the girls one.  The girls one is thicker and tighter weave, plus 20 cheaper.  Did see 2 blue hand towels.



Hi, when were you at tthe store? just wondering if those blue hand towels still there. thanks!


----------



## lovemydeals

mezmari said:


> Hi, when were you at tthe store? just wondering if those blue hand towels still there. thanks!



Thus was yesterday morning.  They were over on an endcap near stationary.


----------



## ashleyjena

I'm going to try goodwill again today, and maybe 1-2 Targets. I'm getting tired of driving to farther Targets so I'm just going to keep stalking my 3 closest.


----------



## nova_girl

lovemydeals said:


> Arlington blvd. Sorry, if i had known, i would have coordinated with you.


 
It's ok! Depending on the weather, after work I might go to a Target I haven't been to yet so I might get lucky lol.


----------



## La Comtesse

paradise392 said:


> Thank you!!! I was very happy with what i got.  And I love my paint color too! two of my favorite colors.
> 
> Did you end up ordering any of the bedding sets?  I was surprised to see the twin comforter set.  I only saw full/queen sized bedding sets but got lucky when finding mine.


 
You did get very lucky to find that set.  I don't think many were offered in the twin size.  They had the most adorable pillows that I think went with your set.  I almost ordered them but I didn't know what they went with...and I probably wouldn't have received them anyway. 

I did order one bed set and one pillow.  It was cancelled about five days after I placed the order (around 4:30 am on Sept 13).  I called customer service and they could find NO reason why the order was cancelled, it just was.  They offered me a gift card, but I never received it.  

The bedding set I ordered was for a relative and I looked everywhere for the set for weeks.  I finally found a king size one (without the shams) as a return.  I had ordered the queen, but I took that one anyway.  It goes really well with all the coordinating pieces.  But I really wish I had oredered a few more of the bedding sets and accessories.  It was just too difficult to even see what they had, yet alone order on launch day.  I've received probably less then 25% of what I did order.  Thankfully, I've managed to find some things in the stores.  I have yet to see the pillow from my cancelled bedding order, though.


----------



## La Comtesse

CindyKay said:


> I got a series of cancellation emails this morning. 3 out of the 10 items I ordered online are cancelled.  The remaining 2 items are still pending, and I went ahead and cancelled those as well for a piece of mind...to close the entire order (since I don't want to wait forever...) I did receive 5 items from this order, and I guess I can consider myself lucky?    Anyways... to compensate, Target is sending a $25 gift card to me within 10 days.


 
I got a series of cancellations too.  I won't tell you exactly how many.:shame:  I tried to cancel some of my remaining items (that I have since found in the store) but I can't do it, because I keep getting error messages.  Their computers are still not working. 

I had a promise of a gift card about three weeks ago for all the times I had to call CS regarding my messed up orders.  But I never received it.  So, I'm not holding my breath for this one.


----------



## NWpurselover

For everyone that got their orders cancelled:
From Znet.com

Target.com president leaves; questions about departure loom

By Rachel King | October 13, 2011, 3:04pm PDT

Summary: The president of Targets online division has departed, and the retail giant hasnt specified why.

There is a new job opening at Target: Target.com president.

Here is Targets statement in full:

    Target today announced that Steve Eastman, President of Target.com, has left the company to pursue other opportunities.

Yep, thats it  at least for now. Although the retail giant hasnt specified why Eastman is up and leaving all of a sudden, there are a few plausible causes.

For one, Target parted ways with Amazon.com to focus more strongly on its own website sales. (Amazon.com powered Target.com, and Target products showed up in Amazon searches).

Although that shift has been in the works for awhile, its possible that has done more to hurt Target than strengthen its online retail channel. Target.com reportedly crashed on day one without Amazon.

Target.com also suffered a very public meltdown last month when its latest discount designer line with limited edition clothing and home products from Missoni caused the site to crash in September.

Even worse, Target accepted more orders than it could handle...


----------



## saligator

^^Thanks for posting this. Now we have to track where he goes so we don't shop there!


----------



## smalls

I had some order cancellations some through this morning as well (a camisole and some organizational trays) and they did send an email that they would send a $25 gift card.  We will see if one comes.

Here is another inventory tracker success story.  I have been wanting the blue zig zag button down colore cardigan since I have seen such cute pics of it in the modeling thread.  I've been checking the inventory tracker every few days or so and today it showed up in a store near by.  I called and the lady on the phone said it was showing one in inventory but she had no way of checking (I guess she couldn't go on the floor) so I drove out there and there it was!  I was kind of shocked since I didn't want to have too high expectations of finding it.  It is so cute!  Once I came home I checked the inventory tracker again and it already shows as not available in that store.  Now if I could just find the longer open brown zig zag cardigan I would be complete!


----------



## AshJs3

Found a passione clutch at lunch today! Someone must have done a big return because there was quite a bit that I didn't see yesterday. I have been looking for the Missoni arm warmers but I found some cute Mossimo ones today so I gave up and just got those!


----------



## paloma_mia

I'm not sure if anyone else noticed this, but earlier this week some items showed up on the Target site. I had really wanted the Missoni Dinner Plate (Familia) set for eight on the launch date, but missed out. On Monday, I decided to see if I could hunt any plates down in my area, when I typed the dinner plates the set of eight showed up. I bought two sets and got free shipping with them, they will be arriving on Tuesday.


----------



## lulu212121

Has anyone gotten clothing cancellations? I still have an order that I placed early 9/13 that has not shipped. I was reading Targetstyle & it looks like home items are being cancelled. I am just wondering because the long blue cardigan is on that order & still has not shipped. I have been trying to get in all day to check my items & finally just managed to, but it just shows as not shipped yet. I can not beleive that I am still clinging on to this order after more than a month!


----------



## paloma_mia

lulu212121 said:


> Has anyone gotten clothing cancellations? I still have an order that I placed early 9/13 that has not shipped. I was reading Targetstyle & it looks like home items are being cancelled. I am just wondering because the long blue cardigan is on that order & still has not shipped. I have been trying to get in all day to check my items & finally just managed to, but it just shows as not shipped yet. I can not beleive that I am still clinging on to this order after more than a month!



I read somewhere that if you credit card got charged (on Target's twitter feed) than its safe to assume that your order is being filled. Has your card been charged? (I could be wrong though.)


----------



## misspurse

AshJs3 said:


> Found a passione clutch at lunch today! Someone must have done a big return because there was quite a bit that I didn't see yesterday. I have been looking for the Missoni arm warmers but I found some cute Mossimo ones today so I gave up and just got those!



omg, i love arm warmers!!!! i was bummed i didn't get the missoni ones, and have never seen them in person. i just checked the target website, and you're right, the mossimo ones *are* pretty cute! hmm, wasn't planning on making a target run today, but while i'm there, might as well check out what's left of the missoni stock... :giggles:


----------



## NWpurselover

I am still waiting for the blue open cardigan as well, my order was placed on the first day. It hasn't been cancelled (yet)


----------



## La Comtesse

lulu212121 said:


> Has anyone gotten clothing cancellations? I still have an order that I placed early 9/13 that has not shipped. I was reading Targetstyle & it looks like home items are being cancelled. I am just wondering because the long blue cardigan is on that order & still has not shipped. I have been trying to get in all day to check my items & finally just managed to, but it just shows as not shipped yet. I can not beleive that I am still clinging on to this order after more than a month!


 
I got some clothing item cancellations this morning:  the pink dress, the pink turtleneck, the sweater coat,  the one pair of tights that I ordered in the grey (haven't seen them anywhere either) and a maxidress (for a relative).

I am still hoping they send me a blue long cardigan, and a brown one.  They aren't cancelled _yet._

I also got a cancellation for the one frame I ordered.  All of these things were ordered very early in the morning on Sept. 13th.  They cancelled my bedding and pillow order about a week after I placed it.


----------



## La Comtesse

saligator said:


> ^^Thanks for posting this. Now we have to track where he goes so we don't shop there!


 
I'm not so sure that the person responsible for the whole website issue on launch day isn't still working at Target.


----------



## melodysaw

Between yesterday and today I spent another 200 dollars on MFT.
I brought two bath towels and one vest.
One Sleeveless Sweater Dress - Brown Multicolor Zigzag Print
one black cardigan with white trim and one Brown Multicolor Zigzag skirt.

Fair Lake Target has a lots of purple/hot pink shirts and black/white  shirts.  two each of olive and purple sweaters and two Brown Multicolor Zigzag Printdresses. One black/White carry-on luggage.





paloma_mia said:


> For anyone in the Northern Virginia area, Chantilly store only has the purple flower bedding, and two makeup bags:


----------



## lulu212121

La Comtesse said:


> I got some clothing item cancellations this morning: the pink dress, the pink turtleneck, the sweater coat, the one pair of tights that I ordered in the grey (haven't seen them anywhere either) and a maxidress (for a relative).
> 
> I am still hoping they send me a blue long cardigan, and a brown one. They aren't cancelled _yet._
> 
> I also got a cancellation for the one frame I ordered. All of these things were ordered very early in the morning on Sept. 13th. They cancelled my bedding and pillow order about a week after I placed it.


 
Thanks for letting me know. Looks like you've had everything but the cardigans cancelled. How frustrating! My cc has not been charged for the cardigan. All other items that have shipped were each charged one at a time. I'm glad to see I am not the only one waiting for the blue cardigan. I really like this line, I just can't wait to be done with Target.com!


----------



## La Comtesse

lulu212121 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Looks like you've had everything but the cardigans cancelled. How frustrating! My cc has not been charged for the cardigan. All other items that have shipped were each charged one at a time. I'm glad to see I am not the only one waiting for the blue cardigan. I really like this line, I just can't wait to be done with Target.com!


 
Your welcome.  

Um, no, there are a few more things they can cancel--lol, but they did a good job of cancelling most of it. 

I can't wait to be done with it either...and to be done with Target stores, in general.  I did received a blue cardigan weeks ago, but it's defective.  I had ordered another size and I'm hoping it ships so I don't have to keep the one wiht the hole in it (hope there isn't a problem with timing of returns by the time it ships).  I'm not getting my hopes up though.  It will be a small miracle if it ships after all the cancellations I've received.

Hope you get yours.


----------



## LABAG

nova_girl said:


> I haven't seen any of the scarves or the umbrella, but the two hand towels were at Skyline and I _think_ the Leesburg Pike location had the pillows but since I was there a couple of days ago they could be gone now. I went to the Springfield Mall location last night just before closing and they had the pink serving platter.


 tHE HOUSE ITEMS ARE WONDERFUL! I got two brown striped handtowels, go great with my chocolate brown bedding(not missoni) 
Last  week found a silk rose scarf-so pretty 
and my daughter got me the umbrella in dark fushia, green, black zigzag-very good quality.


----------



## misspurse

gosh, it's awful hearing about all of your online cancellations. i found all of my stuff at target stores, as i was never able to even place an order on the website. i guess at this point, that turned out to be a blessing in disguise. 

speaking of which, i decided to make a quick target run just now, as i had been good and held off for 2 whole days!! haha. there was not much in the way of housewares and accessories (sad face), but to my surprise there were some pretty good clothing returns. i found and bought the polo space-dyed shirt dress, which i had in my sights since the first time i ever saw the lookbook!!  however, i did not realize this ran big, or perhaps the previous buyer had stretched it out? they only had one in a size S, which normally works for me, but it seems very large. i bought it anyway and will try it out at home to see if it looks okay.

they also had the b/w jumper style dress, which i also love, but it was in a size L, so i passed. and they had 2 ruanas!! i passed on those because i have no clue how to even wear them, but they did look nice and it was the first time i had ever seen them before. they had some other womens clothing too (green v-neck, robe, blue puffer jacket, lingerie, etc.)- basically the same rejects in most of the stores i've seen.

there's not much on my list i'd like to get, but i still get giddy and happy when i see the missoni stuff. t'will be a sad day when nothing else is left.


----------



## nova_girl

I'm at the reston store now and they have the wine and martini glasses plus the felt hats


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> I'm at the reston store now and they have the wine and martini glasses plus the felt hats



Love this! Live from the field reporting!


----------



## saban

misspurse said:


> gosh, it's awful hearing about all of your online cancellations. i found all of my stuff at target stores, as i was never able to even place an order on the website. i guess at this point, that turned out to be a blessing in disguise.
> 
> speaking of which, i decided to make a quick target run just now, as i had been good and held off for 2 whole days!! haha. there was not much in the way of housewares and accessories (sad face), but to my surprise there were some pretty good clothing returns. i found and bought the* polo space-dyed shirt dress*, which i had in my sights since the first time i ever saw the lookbook!!  however, i did not realize this ran big, or perhaps the previous buyer had stretched it out? they only had one in a size S, which normally works for me, but it seems very large. i bought it anyway and will try it out at home to see if it looks okay.
> 
> they also had the b/w jumper style dress, which i also love, but it was in a size L, so i passed. and they had 2 ruanas!! i passed on those because i have no clue how to even wear them, but they did look nice and it was the first time i had ever seen them before. they had some other womens clothing too (green v-neck, robe, blue puffer jacket, lingerie, etc.)- basically the same rejects in most of the stores i've seen.
> 
> there's not much on my list i'd like to get, but i still get giddy and happy when i see the missoni stuff. t'will be a sad day when nothing else is left.



It that the long sleeved black and white color?  If so then yeah it runs large for me too.  I got it in a medium (i'm usually a large) and it's still a little too shapeless on me.  Will have to find a cute belt to wear with it.


----------



## paloma_mia

azureartist said:


> Love this! Live from the field reporting!


Yup, I saw that too. Plus they had a journal, i bought it. 

In addition to what nova_girl reported, they also had masks, travel/neck pillow media bins (small, purple flowers one), and two beddings (purple flower).


----------



## NWpurselover

My order for the blue open cardigan just got changed to being delivered between Oct. 11 and Dec 30th!  Arghh


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Love this! Live from the field reporting!



I try to help since so many people here have helped me find what I was looking for 



paloma_mia said:


> Yup, I saw that too. Plus they had a journal, i bought it.
> 
> In addition to what nova_girl reported, they also had masks, travel/neck pillow media bins (small, purple flowers one), and two beddings (purple flower).



Ah, I was hoping to find a journal but I guess you beat me to it!


----------



## nova_girl

I think I can honestly say that I have just about everything I want from this collection now. I was lucky enough to find another pouf tonight on clearance, and while it wasn't as good a deal as the first one I bought I was able to get the square pouf with the floral pattern for $40, the blue/floral sweater for $12, the tankini for $8 (which I'll be returning because it's too big), the kid's skinny scarf (to match the beanie), the notecards, note tags and the one item I was really looking for, the blue hooded cardigan! I also saw the Chanel-esque cardigan and while I liked it I think I'll wait to see if I can get that during the markdowns.

*paloma_mia* already gave a good report about what was at Reston; and at Fair Lakes I saw a large vase, one brown hat, gloves, another notepad set, gift tags, lots of storage bins, wine boxes, and some black/white cereal bowls.


----------



## AshJs3

I LOVE my clutch. I originally bought it today thinking I might try to trade it for something else, but I decided to try it out tonight since I was going someplace I didn't want to lug around my purse. I ended up loving it! It wasn't on my radar and I remember seeing them on launch day but I just kind of passed over it. It's also a lot bigger than it looks in pictures. I'm so glad I kept it!


----------



## ACS

How much were the arm warmers??


----------



## iluvmybags

nova_girl said:


> I think I can honestly say that I have just about everything I want from this collection now. I was lucky enough to find another pouf tonight on clearance, and while it wasn't as good a deal as the first one I bought I was able to get the square pouf with the floral pattern for $40, *the blue/floral sweater for $12, *the tankini for $8 (which I'll be returning because it's too big), the kid's skinny scarf (to match the beanie), the notecards, note tags and the one item I was really looking for, the blue hooded cardigan! I also saw the Chanel-esque cardigan and while I liked it I think I'll wait to see if I can get that during the markdowns.
> 
> *paloma_mia* already gave a good report about what was at Reston; and at Fair Lakes I saw a large vase, one brown hat, gloves, another notepad set, gift tags, lots of storage bins, wine boxes, and some black/white cereal bowls.


that blue floral sweater was still $49.99 when I found it on Thursday 
I can't believe you found another pouf -- I almost ordered one from target.com (they were available as of early this a.m.) but I can't bring myself to pay $79-99 for something so many people are paying $40 for in their stores


----------



## *want it all*

ACS said:


> How much were the arm warmers??


$14.99


----------



## misspurse

saban said:


> It that the long sleeved black and white color?  If so then yeah it runs large for me too.  I got it in a medium (i'm usually a large) and it's still a little too shapeless on me.  Will have to find a cute belt to wear with it.



yes, that is the one. and ooooh, a belt is a good idea. i had not thought of that. well, i tried the dress on at home and it's not too bad, but you're right. it's a bit shapeless, and actually, a little bit longer than i would have liked. but i'll keep it since my chances of finding an XS are probably not good, and i may have similar issues regarding shape/length anyway. i'm bummed that i had to pay full price. nothing at my target is ever marked down.  but i rationalize that i would have been willing to pay the same price for another brand of the same quality and style, so i guess i'm okay with that.


----------



## saban

misspurse said:


> yes, that is the one. and ooooh, a belt is a good idea. i had not thought of that. well, i tried the dress on at home and it's not too bad, but you're right. it's a bit shapeless, and actually, a little bit longer than i would have liked. but i'll keep it since my chances of finding an XS are probably not good, and i may have similar issues regarding shape/length anyway. i'm bummed that i had to pay full price. nothing at my target is ever marked down.  but i rationalize that i would have been willing to pay the same price for another brand of the same quality and style, so i guess i'm okay with that.



Well you never know with all the returns coming in lately.  I hate that I paid full price for it too. 

I figure if I really want that velour hoodie I'm going to have to be more agressive with my searching.

No one would happen to have the number for it so that I could search target.com for it......


----------



## nancypants

i'm SO ANNNOOOOYYYYEEEDDDDD.... i went to a target and they had the floral ottoman.. they wouldn't sell it to me cuz they said they moved it out of their inventory. they also said they don't sell online items in store. this is all coming from a guy who barely looks like a senior in hs. apparently, the manager was already off duty and he was the most senior person. I'M SO ANNOYED.


----------



## nova_girl

iluvmybags said:


> that blue floral sweater was still $49.99 when I found it on Thursday
> I can't believe you found another pouf -- I almost ordered one from target.com (they were available as of early this a.m.) but I can't bring myself to pay $79-99 for something so many people are paying $40 for in their stores



I don't know why they're inconsistent with the pricing because I also saw the sweater at the Fair Lakes store later that night and it wasn't on clearance. I was surprised to find another pouf too! This one is definitely going to my mom because it matches her den; I'll keep an eye out for another one and will let you know if I see one.



nancypants said:


> i'm SO ANNNOOOOYYYYEEEDDDDD.... i went to a target and they had the floral ottoman.. they wouldn't sell it to me cuz they said they moved it out of their inventory. they also said they don't sell online items in store. this is all coming from a guy who barely looks like a senior in hs. apparently, the manager was already off duty and he was the most senior person. I'M SO ANNOYED.



This is another thing they should be consistent about. I remember reading about other people who found online items in store but were told they couldn't buy it because it was an online item, was out of their inventory, etc so I wasn't too confident that they'd let me buy the black and white pouf. The manager (who was also young) didn't seem quite sure what to do but luckily he sold it to me. I would think that they would rather sell it to someone who wants to buy it rather than going through the trouble of sending it back to the factory or whatever they do with items they don't sell?


----------



## katlun

nancypants said:


> i'm SO ANNNOOOOYYYYEEEDDDDD.... i went to a target and they had the floral ottoman.. they wouldn't sell it to me cuz they said they moved it out of their inventory. they also said they don't sell online items in store. this is all coming from a guy who barely looks like a senior in hs. apparently, the manager was already off duty and he was the most senior person. I'M SO ANNOYED.



I bet it's back on the sales floor, I would go back today and see if it's back on the sales floor, and then find someone with a pricing gun and ask what the price and they will give you one, and make sure you get sticker w/price.

I had this happen with other items at Target, if they are taking them off the floor it will be full price and heading to Goodwill.


----------



## katlun

iluvmybags said:


> that blue floral sweater was still $49.99 when I found it on Thursday
> I can't believe you found another pouf -- I almost ordered one from target.com (they were available as of early this a.m.) but I can't bring myself to pay $79-99 for something so many people are paying $40 for in their stores



This is frustrating about Target but they do this across the board one Target has it on sale and another has something marked down and the stores are just miles apart in the same city.  I know this doesn't help but I am just grateful to find any Missoni that I want in a Target.


----------



## nova_girl

Here are some pictures of the Target in Reston, VA as of around 8:30pm last night.


----------



## katlun

nova_girl said:


> Here are some pictures of the Target in Reston, VA as of around 8:30pm last night.


Wow that is more than all the Targets I been to combined in inventory of Missoni


----------



## paradise392

nova_girl said:


> Here are some pictures of the Target in Reston, VA as of around 8:30pm last night.



Wow thats a lot! My target has nothing left.  No missoni sign up either. The 3 items of clothing they had left were just put behind some mossimo clothes.  no bins left either, maybe because i bought almost all of them.


----------



## azureartist

paradise392 said:


> Wow thats a lot! My target has nothing left.  No missoni sign up either. The 3 items of clothing they had left were just put behind some mossimo clothes.  no bins left either, *maybe because i bought almost all of them.*



LOL *Paradise392*! I've noticed that some of the returns are all in the same size or same color family. I recently scooped up some purple things that looked like they may have been bought and returned by the same person. 

Anyone else noticed a trend?


----------



## paradise392

La Comtesse said:


> You did get very lucky to find that set.  I don't think many were offered in the twin size.  They had the most adorable pillows that I think went with your set.  I almost ordered them but I didn't know what they went with...and I probably wouldn't have received them anyway.
> 
> I did order one bed set and one pillow.  It was cancelled about five days after I placed the order (around 4:30 am on Sept 13).  I called customer service and they could find NO reason why the order was cancelled, it just was.  They offered me a gift card, but I never received it.
> 
> The bedding set I ordered was for a relative and I looked everywhere for the set for weeks.  I finally found a king size one (without the shams) as a return.  I had ordered the queen, but I took that one anyway.  It goes really well with all the coordinating pieces.  But I really wish I had oredered a few more of the bedding sets and accessories.  It was just too difficult to even see what they had, yet alone order on launch day.  I've received probably less then 25% of what I did order.  Thankfully, I've managed to find some things in the stores.  I have yet to see the pillow from my cancelled bedding order, though.



Thanks! I was super lucky to find it.  But now my target has like no more missoni left.  I never saw the pillows but im sure if wouldve looked great matching my bedspread.  The loop pillows didnt really match my set but i got it anyways because i loved it.  

Ohno! maybe you should follow up with the gift card! I would, even though you didn't pay for the bedding yet. 

I would've gotten a full size bedding set if it were the only one available at a discounted price.  When I found mine, i thought it was a full set because i havent seen twin sets for this collection at all.  I didnt even know they made missoni for target for twin.  My bedding didnt come with a sham either.  Is it supposed to?  I'm glad you found some stuff in stores! I bought all of my stuff in stores. Did you go to the store opening day?  If so, was it a madhouse inside?  I could imagine all the craziness inside.


----------



## paradise392

azureartist said:


> LOL *Paradise392*! I've noticed that some of the returns are all in the same size or same color family. I recently scooped up some purple things that looked like they may have been bought and returned by the same person.
> 
> Anyone else noticed a trend?



I've noticed that too! There were a lot of the purple things too at my target! until i bought them. (bins, makeup case etc) I've only returned one thing so far which was the brown cami.  It just didnt fit right.  I might return a makeup case too since i bought 3.  But as for everything else, I love it and I probably wont be returning anything.  But I hope others  return because I would like a  cardigan or two which probably wont be happening.


----------



## La Comtesse

paradise392 said:


> Thanks! I was super lucky to find it.  But now my target has like no more missoni left.  I never saw the pillows but im sure if wouldve looked great matching my bedspread.  The loop pillows didnt really match my set but i got it anyways because i loved it.
> 
> Ohno! maybe you should follow up with the gift card! I would, even though you didn't pay for the bedding yet.
> 
> I would've gotten a full size bedding set if it were the only one available at a discounted price.  When I found mine, i thought it was a full set because i havent seen twin sets for this collection at all.  I didnt even know they made missoni for target for twin.  My bedding didnt come with a sham either.  Is it supposed to?  I'm glad you found some stuff in stores! I bought all of my stuff in stores. Did you go to the store opening day?  If so, was it a madhouse inside?  I could imagine all the craziness inside.


 
Unfortunately, I have paid full price for everything except I got a small discount on the king comforter missing both shams.  You didn't get a matching pillow sham?  Isn't it on your pillow in the picture?  You are really lucky to have found the set on sale.  I have never seen the matching pillows in stores either.  They were online exclusives.  But they were really cute.  Maybe you'll find them some day.

I didn't go to the store.  I had a relative go for me and I stayed home trying to place more orders-lol.  She got to the store around 9am and there was almost nothing left.  She got a few things, but nothing too exciting.  She said there were a few people with carts full of Missoni and lots of other people looking for any piece that was left.


----------



## paradise392

La Comtesse said:


> Unfortunately, I have paid full price for everything except I got a small discount on the king comforter missing both shams.  You didn't get a matching pillow sham?  Isn't it on your pillow in the picture?  You are really lucky to have found the set on sale.  I have never seen the matching pillows in stores either.  They were online exclusives.  But they were really cute.  Maybe you'll find them some day.
> 
> I didn't go to the store.  I had a relative go for me and I stayed home trying to place more orders-lol.  She got to the store around 9am and there was almost nothing left.  She got a few things, but nothing too exciting.  She said there were a few people with carts full of Missoni and lots of other people looking for any piece that was left.



Oh  at least you got a discount on the comforter. Oh and oops yess I have the shams nvm.  Hopefully we'll both find pillows that'll match our sets! The only discounts I got were for the comforter, tankini, and a sweater vest.  Well, the sweater vest wasnt supposed to be marked down.  I brought it to the register and asked how much it was.  The cashier said she had no idea and asked me how much I thought it would be.  I said i didn't know and she just said ok, ill give it to u for $15.  She probably could've typed in the item number but didnt know about it.  My sister got the brown chiffon famiglia sweater for the same price because the cashier didnt know the price. 

Wow it was probably crazy.  I could imagine.  But people buying carts full of missoni? hope they all didnt sell on ebay.  I wish i knew about missoni for target earlier so i could've experienced the madness.


----------



## La Comtesse

paradise392 said:


> Wow it was probably crazy.  I could imagine.  But people buying carts full of missoni? hope they all didnt sell on ebay.  I wish i knew about missoni for target earlier so i could've experienced the madness.


 
I'm afraid that most of it probably did end up on ebay.  I think you probably did better finding Missoni pieces the way you did instead of going on launch day.  I'm willing to bet you have found more items than people who were there for the opening.  So, you must be a very savvy shopper.

I'm kind of happy I missed the madness.  I just wish I would have missed the madness of the website constantly crashing and the messed up orders too. 

There are some pretty funny videos (I forget the person who posted them) of someone in nyc going to various Targets the first few days of the launch.  You could watch some of those...


----------



## La Comtesse

NWpurselover said:


> My order for the blue open cardigan just got changed to being delivered between Oct. 11 and Dec 30th!  Arghh


 
Oh, no.    Mine probably did too...


----------



## paradise392

La Comtesse said:


> I'm afraid that most of it probably did end up on ebay.  I think you probably did better finding Missoni pieces the way you did instead of going on launch day.  I'm willing to bet you have found more items than people who were there for the opening.  So, you must be a very savvy shopper.
> 
> I'm kind of happy I missed the madness.  I just wish I would have missed the madness of the website constantly crashing and the messed up orders too.
> 
> There are some pretty funny videos (I forget the person who posted them) of someone in nyc going to various Targets the first few days of the launch.  You could watch some of those...



Unfortunately it probably is on ebay.  I just watched some vids on youtube and im glad I didnt go to target opening day!  wow, the things people would do to get missoni.  People did get carts full of stuff!


----------



## La Comtesse

paradise392 said:


> Unfortunately it probably is on ebay.  I just *watched some vids on youtube* and im glad I didnt go to target opening day!  wow, the things people would do to get missoni.  People did get carts full of stuff!


----------



## heiress28

Has anyone seen the chiffon famiglia (brown/black tones) sweater in XL anywhere? Saw someone in the modeling thread with one and would love to get one myself!


----------



## azureartist

heiress28 said:


> Has anyone seen the chiffon famiglia (brown/black tones) sweater in XL anywhere? Saw someone in the modeling thread with one and would love to get one myself!



*Heiress28* - that is the elusive white whale ! Never seen it in the wilds of Target  :giggles: so best bet (unfortunately) is evilbay. If you do happen to find it... you're my hero!


----------



## heiress28

azureartist said:


> *Heiress28* - that is the elusive white whale ! Never seen it in the wilds of Target  :giggles: so best bet (unfortunately) is evilbay. If you do happen to find it... you're my hero!



Yeah...Im guessing it was an online only item...I havent seen it


----------



## nancypants

katlun said:


> I bet it's back on the sales floor, I would go back today and see if it's back on the sales floor, and then find someone with a pricing gun and ask what the price and they will give you one, and make sure you get sticker w/price.
> 
> I had this happen with other items at Target, if they are taking them off the floor it will be full price and heading to Goodwill.




that guy was adamant that it's not going to be there tomorrow and that it's going on a truck at night. boo.


----------



## likeafeather77

I was pretty bummed to find out that my closest Target was completely cleaned out of everything Missoni on the day of the launch. Since then, I was going back every couple of days to see if they restocked or got returns. I saw random things (comforters, which I didn't need, sleeping mask that looked REALLY cheap, shoes in the wrong size, etc.). So, finally, a few days ago I found a Zig Zag Ruana Wrap in purple. I couldn't believe my luck!!!! It's so gorgeous and quality seems really good! So, I decided to go to another Target today and, again, found shoes in the wrong size, tights that are too big, etc. I walked around the whole store and as I was passing by fitting rooms, I saw a cart that a sales associate was unloading. And there I found an Infinity Scarf and a Long Scarf, both in brown! I grabbed them and ran to the register. Those three items were exactly what I was looking for, so I'm pretty happy with my finds. I still want to find a pair of flats, a pair of tights and some trays. Will try another Target later today. Wish me luck!


----------



## kodem31

nova_girl said:


> Here are some pictures of the Target in Reston, VA as of around 8:30pm last night.


Omg!!! I wish my Targets had that much left!


----------



## paloma_mia

Does Target place things on hold? 

I noticed today that there was Target cart filled with some products and it had two missoni items in there. The cart had a sign that read "Reserved for [insert girl's name here]", it was near the customer service area.


----------



## *want it all*

paloma_mia said:


> Does Target place things on hold?
> 
> I noticed today that there was Target cart filled with some products and it had two missoni items in there. The cart had a sign that read "Reserved for [insert girl's name here]", it was near the customer service area.


None of my Targets have ever held any Missoni products for me.  Their usual hold policy excludes clearance items only, but apparently due to the exclusivity/limited edition status of the Missoni items, SAs can't put them on hold for customers...at least that's how it's been in my state.


----------



## azureartist

paloma_mia said:


> Does Target place things on hold?
> 
> I noticed today that there was Target cart filled with some products and it had two missoni items in there. The cart had a sign that read "Reserved for [insert girl's name here]", it was near the customer service area.



They're not supposed to, but one of my Targets - there was a hold on 3 of the glass hand blown vases. The CS Manager I spoke with said he it is not their policy, but some other employee placed it on hold and he was going to honor it.

I did have one cashier say in passing (sad she got to know me from going too many times LOL) she would hold things for me if I give a call, but I did not think that's right plus I've been better at finding things myself.


----------



## katlun

nancypants said:


> that guy was adamant that it's not going to be there tomorrow and that it's going on a truck at night. boo.



I bet it's on the sales floor, Target isn't that all together organized they just want you to believe they are

Try you local goodwill in a few days because if it did get on that truck that is where it was going


----------



## katlun

paloma_mia said:


> Does Target place things on hold?
> 
> I noticed today that there was Target cart filled with some products and it had two missoni items in there. The cart had a sign that read "Reserved for [insert girl's name here]", it was near the customer service area.



They will hold for a certain amount of time like a few hours

I found that out when I was trying to buy a Wii balance board a few years ago the last one in stock was on hold for someone for an hour, pissed me off but I found later for a better price


----------



## Belladiva79

Im searching high and low for a colore infinity scarf, if anyone finds one please please please pm me!


----------



## NANI1972

heiress28 said:


> Has anyone seen the chiffon famiglia (brown/black tones) sweater in XL anywhere? Saw someone in the modeling thread with one and would love to get one myself!





azureartist said:


> *Heiress28* - *that is the elusive white whale *! Never seen it in the wilds of Target  :giggles: so best bet (unfortunately) is evilbay. If you do happen to find it... you're my hero!



I have been to my Local Target four times this week looking for this myself (as well as two other not so local ones)......nada.......it's more like finding a effin unicorn.


----------



## nova_girl

Here are some pictures from the Potomac Mills, VA Target taken around noon today, and a picture of my poufs!:


----------



## katlun

Belladiva79 said:


> Im searching high and low for a colore infinity scarf, if anyone finds one please please please pm me!


 
I had one in my hand about 2 weeks ago but didn't buy it because the material it is made out of is thick, like the girls sweaters not thin like the womens sweaters and the scarf didn't lay as nice as the brown infinity scarf I had pluse the green zigzag really stood out & not is a good way


----------



## kodem31

nova_girl said:


> Here are some pictures from the Potomac Mills, VA Target taken around noon today, and a picture of my poufs!:


I'm in a state of shock at how much inventory your store still has!!! I'm in Chicagoland and my stores have nothing! LOL! So lucky!


----------



## misspurse

nova_girl said:


> Here are some pictures from the Potomac Mills, VA Target taken around noon today, and a picture of my poufs!:



very nice!! thanks for sharing. i too am jealous of the inventory at your target! i've never seen that much stuff together in the month or so i've been hunting missoni! btw, nice poufs!! they look great in your home.


----------



## xanderbsb

I heard through the grapevine that people had good luck finding throws today. I went to Target w/my mom hoping that some of those peoples luck would rub off on me. I wasn't necessarily looking for a throw but I was hoping to find something rare like a cardigan or hoodie.

I went straight to the Missoni "section" & it was only lingerie & gloves. I thought in my head, "Bleh, the selection sucks here." 

While my mom shopped, I decided to go to the home/bedding section hoping I'd see a throw. I didn't see a one BUT I saw a duvet set that looked like a return. I spotted the zig zags from far away. 

I scanned it & got "Item Not Found." That confirmed to me it was an online return. I wanted to know the price so I took it to the register. As I expected it came out "Item Not Found." The cashier called a manager & the manager couldn't find a price. 

*I asked him how can we find the price then? 

He paused for a long 3 seconds & said I can sell it for... $7.99! 

I thought my ears were deceiving me so I repeated, "$7.99?" 

He said, "Yes." 

I calmly said, "Ok, I'll take it."
*
Once I left the store w/my mom we both let out the freaking out we were holding in. I didn't want to freak out in front of the manager in case he changed his mind lol 

I still can't believe I got a duvet set for under $10 & that it's the size for my bed which is twin.

I haven't had a chance to arrange my bed yet but here's the stock photo of the duvet set. (It's the same design that paradise392 has in her Missoni Collection thread.)


----------



## paloma_mia

xanderbsb said:


> I heard through the grapevine that people had good luck finding throws today. I went to Target w/my mom hoping that some of those peoples luck would rub off on me. I wasn't necessarily looking for a throw but I was hoping to find something rare like a cardigan or hoodie.
> 
> I went straight to the Missoni "section" & it was only lingerie & gloves. I thought in my head, "Bleh, the selection sucks here."
> 
> While my mom shopped, I decided to go to the home/bedding section hoping I'd see a throw. I didn't see a one BUT I saw a duvet set that looked like a return. I spotted the zig zags from far away.
> 
> I scanned it & got "Item Not Found." That confirmed to me it was an online return. I wanted to know the price so I took it to the register. As I expected it came out "Item Not Found." The cashier called a manager & the manager couldn't find a price.
> 
> *I asked him how can we find the price then?
> 
> He paused for a long 3 seconds & said I can sell it for... $7.99!
> 
> I thought my ears were deceiving me so I repeated, "$7.99?"
> 
> He said, "Yes."
> 
> I calmly said, "Ok, I'll take it."
> *
> Once I left the store w/my mom we both let out the freaking out we were holding in. I didn't want to freak out in front of the manager in case he changed his mind lol
> 
> I still can't believe I got a duvet set for under $10 & that it's the size for my bed which is twin.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to arrange my bed yet but here's the stock photo of the duvet set. (It's the same design that paradise392 has in her Missoni Collection thread.)




That's awesome! It's the same bedding I want too! Hopefully that luck rubs off in me!


----------



## garf13ld

wow... Congrats!!



xanderbsb said:


> I heard through the grapevine that people had good luck finding throws today. I went to Target w/my mom hoping that some of those peoples luck would rub off on me. I wasn't necessarily looking for a throw but I was hoping to find something rare like a cardigan or hoodie.
> 
> I went straight to the Missoni "section" & it was only lingerie & gloves. I thought in my head, "Bleh, the selection sucks here."
> 
> While my mom shopped, I decided to go to the home/bedding section hoping I'd see a throw. I didn't see a one BUT I saw a duvet set that looked like a return. I spotted the zig zags from far away.
> 
> I scanned it & got "Item Not Found." That confirmed to me it was an online return. I wanted to know the price so I took it to the register. As I expected it came out "Item Not Found." The cashier called a manager & the manager couldn't find a price.
> 
> *I asked him how can we find the price then?
> 
> He paused for a long 3 seconds & said I can sell it for... $7.99!
> 
> I thought my ears were deceiving me so I repeated, "$7.99?"
> 
> He said, "Yes."
> 
> I calmly said, "Ok, I'll take it."
> *
> Once I left the store w/my mom we both let out the freaking out we were holding in. I didn't want to freak out in front of the manager in case he changed his mind lol
> 
> I still can't believe I got a duvet set for under $10 & that it's the size for my bed which is twin.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to arrange my bed yet but here's the stock photo of the duvet set. (It's the same design that paradise392 has in her Missoni Collection thread.)


----------



## nova_girl

kodem31 said:


> I'm in a state of shock at how much inventory your store still has!!! I'm in Chicagoland and my stores have nothing! LOL! So lucky!



I've been thinking our selection has really thinned out but I guess I should consider myself lucky because it seems like we have a lot more still in stores than other cities. I'm checking out one more Target today because I have to make some returns; I'll report back!



misspurse said:


> very nice!! thanks for sharing. i too am jealous of the inventory at your target! i've never seen that much stuff together in the month or so i've been hunting missoni! btw, nice poufs!! they look great in your home.



Thank you! I still don't know where I'm going to put the black and white one but I'm sure I'll figure it out lol. I spent all last night assembling a bookcase to house all the milk crates and media bins I got!



xanderbsb said:


> I heard through the grapevine that people had good luck finding throws today. I went to Target w/my mom hoping that some of those peoples luck would rub off on me. I wasn't necessarily looking for a throw but I was hoping to find something rare like a cardigan or hoodie.
> 
> I went straight to the Missoni "section" & it was only lingerie & gloves. I thought in my head, "Bleh, the selection sucks here."
> 
> While my mom shopped, I decided to go to the home/bedding section hoping I'd see a throw. I didn't see a one BUT I saw a duvet set that looked like a return. I spotted the zig zags from far away.
> 
> I scanned it & got "Item Not Found." That confirmed to me it was an online return. I wanted to know the price so I took it to the register. As I expected it came out "Item Not Found." The cashier called a manager & the manager couldn't find a price.
> 
> *I asked him how can we find the price then?
> 
> He paused for a long 3 seconds & said I can sell it for... $7.99!
> 
> I thought my ears were deceiving me so I repeated, "$7.99?"
> 
> He said, "Yes."
> 
> I calmly said, "Ok, I'll take it."
> *
> Once I left the store w/my mom we both let out the freaking out we were holding in. I didn't want to freak out in front of the manager in case he changed his mind lol
> 
> I still can't believe I got a duvet set for under $10 & that it's the size for my bed which is twin.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to arrange my bed yet but here's the stock photo of the duvet set. (It's the same design that paradise392 has in her Missoni Collection thread.)



Haha that sounds like my experience with the pouf. Congratulations!


----------



## pellarin22

xanderbsb said:


> I heard through the grapevine that people had good luck finding throws today. I went to Target w/my mom hoping that some of those peoples luck would rub off on me. I wasn't necessarily looking for a throw but I was hoping to find something rare like a cardigan or hoodie.
> 
> I went straight to the Missoni "section" & it was only lingerie & gloves. I thought in my head, "Bleh, the selection sucks here."
> 
> While my mom shopped, I decided to go to the home/bedding section hoping I'd see a throw. I didn't see a one BUT I saw a duvet set that looked like a return. I spotted the zig zags from far away.
> 
> I scanned it & got "Item Not Found." That confirmed to me it was an online return. I wanted to know the price so I took it to the register. As I expected it came out "Item Not Found." The cashier called a manager & the manager couldn't find a price.
> 
> *I asked him how can we find the price then? *
> 
> *He paused for a long 3 seconds & said I can sell it for... $7.99! *
> 
> *I thought my ears were deceiving me so I repeated, "$7.99?" *
> 
> *He said, "Yes." *
> 
> *I calmly said, "Ok, I'll take it."*
> 
> Once I left the store w/my mom we both let out the freaking out we were holding in. I didn't want to freak out in front of the manager in case he changed his mind lol
> 
> I still can't believe I got a duvet set for under $10 & that it's the size for my bed which is twin.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to arrange my bed yet but here's the stock photo of the duvet set. (It's the same design that paradise392 has in her Missoni Collection thread.)


 Awesome! Good for you! I lucked out too yesterday! I found a pair of Missoni flats in my size!


----------



## LABAG

I found the black and white (cream) zigzag tshirt yesterday -love the material, so soft, and the black textured tights-luv them!


----------



## onesmallchimera

My Target had a lot of returns yesterday. I was able to get the long brown syriped sweater and the black and white dress!


----------



## lulu212121

ARRRGGGG! I just got another delay notice for the blue open cardigan. Was to be shipped 10/21 now I need to approve for 11/16.


----------



## lulu212121

Their website is the worst! There is no option to approve delivery like last time, just reorder. My acct has defaulted back to 9/13. It shows none shipped.


----------



## La Comtesse

lulu212121 said:


> Their website is the worst! There is no option to approve delivery like last time, just reorder. My acct has defaulted back to 9/13. It shows none shipped.


 

I am having the same problem.


----------



## nova_girl

There were absolutely no Missoni items at the Alexandria (Potomac Yard) location and just a small selection of clothes at the Alexandria (Beacon Mall) location. I returned 2 baby blankets, the brown zig zag dress in M, the green/tan/blue button down shirt in XL, two sweater skirts in XL, and the black/white tankini in XL to the Beacon Mall store.


----------



## La Comtesse

Well, it seems that Friday I got a cancellation notice for a candle that I ordered on Sept. 13th around 5am.  That same exact candle was for sale again on Target.com this morning! (sold-out now)

This is the THIRD time they cancelled one of my items that was ordered minutes after it became available online, and then put the same item up for sale for others to buy right after they cancelled my item.  This company has the absolute worst cutomer service I have ever seen with their online orders.


----------



## azureartist

La Comtesse said:


> Well, it seems that Friday I got a cancellation notice for a candle that I ordered on Sept. 13th around 5am.  That same exact candle was for sale again on Target.com this morning! (sold-out now)
> 
> This is the THIRD time they cancelled one of my items that was ordered minutes after it became available online, and then put the same item up for sale for others to buy right after they cancelled my item.  This company has the absolute worst cutomer service I have ever seen with their online orders.



How horrible and frustrating *La Comtesse*... I'd be livid too!  I think your best bet is if you happen to see it in store - buy it now rather than wait. 
BTW - how did you find out about the candles? I guess I'm going to have to stalk the website every day too!


----------



## mercylurkergirl

I just found two scarves in Orange County, CA (Los Alamitos) - a brown infinity scarf and a silk rose scarf.  Very unexpected, but cool.

They had several comforter sets, a bunch of toddler clothes and lingerie.


----------



## AshJs3

I was able to trade for the black and white infinity scarf last night and buy the black and white journal off someone so I think I am DONE! 

I'd still love the open cardigans or a throw, but I really don't need them. I have 10 million cardigans that I love very much and we have like 10 throw blankets.


----------



## paradise392

I went to 4 targets today.  I found nothing at the 2 further targets unfortunately.  But then I went to the 2 closer targets and I found some stuff! Not much but its something.  I got a picture frame at the first target and a duvet set and a ruana at the second target.  There were 2 ruana's left and me and my sister got one!! I was soo happy to find something!!


----------



## paradise392

xanderbsb said:


> I heard through the grapevine that people had good luck finding throws today. I went to Target w/my mom hoping that some of those peoples luck would rub off on me. I wasn't necessarily looking for a throw but I was hoping to find something rare like a cardigan or hoodie.
> 
> I went straight to the Missoni "section" & it was only lingerie & gloves. I thought in my head, "Bleh, the selection sucks here."
> 
> While my mom shopped, I decided to go to the home/bedding section hoping I'd see a throw. I didn't see a one BUT I saw a duvet set that looked like a return. I spotted the zig zags from far away.
> 
> I scanned it & got "Item Not Found." That confirmed to me it was an online return. I wanted to know the price so I took it to the register. As I expected it came out "Item Not Found." The cashier called a manager & the manager couldn't find a price.
> 
> *I asked him how can we find the price then?
> 
> He paused for a long 3 seconds & said I can sell it for... $7.99!
> 
> I thought my ears were deceiving me so I repeated, "$7.99?"
> 
> He said, "Yes."
> 
> I calmly said, "Ok, I'll take it."
> *
> Once I left the store w/my mom we both let out the freaking out we were holding in. I didn't want to freak out in front of the manager in case he changed his mind lol
> 
> I still can't believe I got a duvet set for under $10 & that it's the size for my bed which is twin.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to arrange my bed yet but here's the stock photo of the duvet set. (It's the same design that paradise392 has in her Missoni Collection thread.)



Wow congrats lucky you!! I thought I was lucky to get my bedding set for $40 but wow $7.99?  Yayy now we have matching bedding!!


----------



## paloma_mia

The Fairfax Store (off of New Guinea Road) had 5 weekender bags the colore print, flats (smaller sizes), purple rainboots (size 7, I believe), some clothes, small purple flowers media boxes, and purple girls gloves. There is only one section, located when you first walk in, on the left (near the gloves and scarves area). 

The Fairfax Store (in Fair Lakes) has a lot (a good 20-30ish pieces) of clothes, especially in XL size, of course there are children's clothes, little girls scarf, and a beanie. There are frames, three canisters, one glass vase, two wine bottle things (purple flowers), and five (I believe) gift tags. There are only TWO places for Missoni for Target: women's section and on an end cap near the wrapping and school supplies area. 


Manage to get a canister, 4 familia cereal bowls (thanks to my mom!), and medium (colore) purse/makeup bag. No luck on scarves or throws, I figured that much. But my makeup bag collection is set !

Oh, Target site had the candles in stock (not sure if there out of stock now), but I'd thought I would share that. Has anyone smelled the Missoni perfume? (It was available on the site).


----------



## paradise392

paloma_mia said:


> The Fairfax Store (off of New Guinea Road) had 5 weekender bags the colore print, flats (smaller sizes), purple rainboots (size 7, I believe), some clothes, purple flowers media boxes, and purple girls gloves. There is only one section, located when you first walk in, on the left (near the gloves and scarves area).
> 
> The Fairfax Store (in Fair Lakes) has a lot (a good 30-40 pieces) of clothes, especially in XL size, of course there are children's clothes. There are frames, canister, glass vase, wine bottle things (purple flowers), and gift tags. There are only TWO places for Missoni for Target: women's section and on an end cap near the wrapping and school supplies area.



I really want the weekender bag! Theres none by me


----------



## azureartist

Just wanted to report that I hand washed a silk scarf that had some little stains on it. It worked beautifully! Actually the hand washing took away the "wrinklies" from the scarf and made it look more lustrous (and smell good too!). I used Nordstrom's Lingerie Wash. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordstr...are&siteId=yiWbLuFFaAc-kE.F7GEGmHNdnrQzThTX9w

Don't you hate that Target put that big ole plastic ring around the MFT orange tag?  The weight of that things pulls off the tag. Mine is hanging by one tread.


----------



## paloma_mia

paradise392 said:


> I really want the weekender bag! Theres none by me



I'm sorry. Do you have any family in the area who can maybe purchase one for you?


----------



## paloma_mia

paloma_mia said:


> The Fairfax Store (off of New Guinea Road) had 5 weekender bags the colore print, flats (smaller sizes), purple rainboots (size 7, I believe), some clothes, small purple flowers media boxes, and purple girls gloves. There is only one section, located when you first walk in, on the left (near the gloves and scarves area).
> 
> The Fairfax Store (in Fair Lakes) has a lot (a good 20-30ish pieces) of clothes, especially in XL size, of course there are children's clothes, little girls scarf, and a beanie. There are frames, three canisters, one glass vase, two wine bottle things (purple flowers), and five (I believe) gift tags. There are only TWO places for Missoni for Target: women's section and on an end cap near the wrapping and school supplies area.
> 
> 
> Manage to get a canister, 4 familia cereal bowls (thanks to my mom!), and medium (colore) purse/makeup bag. No luck on scarves or throws, I figured that much. But my makeup bag collection is set !
> 
> Oh, Target site had the candles in stock (not sure if there out of stock now), but I'd thought I would share that. Has anyone smelled the Missoni perfume? (It was available on the site).


Forgot to say there was bedding (very few, maybe two or three) at the Fair Lakes store (located in the bedding area: end cap) and one stationary (brown one) box.


----------



## lulu212121

My Target had some returns. I finally got the blue open cardigan! There was only 1 Med, I'd rather have had a Lg. It will due, though. I tried on the black cardigan, but there was a hole right on the placket. The white threading was unraveling. 

I was able to get some candles. There was a floral bath rug, bedding, eye masks, hair wear pieces,  pic frames, pics, cannisters, blk wht floral plates, serving platters, tags, wine boxes, blk wht zig zag dress, lots of lingerie, 1 tote, & some luggage.

I was hoping for some cosmetic travel bags.

I did find my Weleda moisturizer that I love clearanced! I got home & looked at the bottom of the package to find that it expired 10/2009!!!! There were about 5 pkgs, I wonder if they all were expired. Geeesh, Target.

I was finally able to get into the website & get my order's new delivery date accepted. I am going to make them cancel at this point!


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> The Fairfax Store (off of New Guinea Road) had 5 weekender bags the colore print, flats (smaller sizes), purple rainboots (size 7, I believe), some clothes, small purple flowers media boxes, and purple girls gloves. There is only one section, located when you first walk in, on the left (near the gloves and scarves area).
> 
> The Fairfax Store (in Fair Lakes) has a lot (a good 20-30ish pieces) of clothes, especially in XL size, of course there are children's clothes, little girls scarf, and a beanie. There are frames, three canisters, one glass vase, two wine bottle things (purple flowers), and five (I believe) gift tags. There are only TWO places for Missoni for Target: women's section and on an end cap near the wrapping and school supplies area.
> 
> 
> Manage to get a canister, 4 familia cereal bowls (thanks to my mom!), and medium (colore) purse/makeup bag. No luck on scarves or throws, I figured that much. But my makeup bag collection is set !
> 
> Oh, Target site had the candles in stock (not sure if there out of stock now), but I'd thought I would share that. Has anyone smelled the Missoni perfume? (It was available on the site).



Thanks for the update! I may be stopping by the Fairfax one during my lunch break tomorrow if I have the time.


----------



## paloma_mia

lulu212121 said:


> My Target had some returns. I finally got the blue open cardigan! There was only 1 Med, I'd rather have had a Lg. It will due, though. I tried on the black cardigan, but there was a hole right on the placket. The white threading was unraveling.
> 
> I was able to get some candles. There was a floral bath rug, bedding, eye masks, hair wear pieces,  pic frames, pics, cannisters, blk wht floral plates, serving platters, tags, wine boxes, blk wht zig zag dress, lots of lingerie, 1 tote, & some luggage.
> 
> I was hoping for some cosmetic travel bags.
> 
> I did find my Weleda moisturizer that I love clearanced! I got home & looked at the bottom of the package to find that it expired 10/2009!!!! There were about 5 pkgs, I wonder if they all were expired. Geeesh, Target.
> 
> I was finally able to get into the website & get my order's new delivery date accepted. I am going to make them cancel at this point!


What location was this?


----------



## llogie

I'm been hunting at my local targets this past week and has found something everyday.  Still can't find any sweater dresses or kitchenware but got some goodies including: black and white zigzag tee, black and white stripe polo sweater dress and the black cardigan with white trim.  Looked in the luggage section today and found a black and white spinner carry on luggage.  Finally, found a Famiglia comforter and sham set.  Keep checking back in for returns!


----------



## heiress28

NANI1972 said:


> I have been to my Local Target four times this week looking for this myself (as well as two other not so local ones)......nada.......it's more like finding a effin unicorn.



I caved and bought it on ebay last night! It wasn't too bad of a markup


----------



## heiress28

lulu212121 said:


> My Target had some returns. I finally got the blue open cardigan! There was only 1 Med, I'd rather have had a Lg. It will due, though. I tried on the black cardigan, but there was a hole right on the placket. The white threading was unraveling.
> 
> I was able to get some candles. There was a floral bath rug, bedding, eye masks, hair wear pieces,  pic frames, pics, cannisters, blk wht floral plates, serving platters, tags, wine boxes, blk wht zig zag dress, lots of lingerie, 1 tote, & some luggage.
> 
> I was hoping for some cosmetic travel bags.
> 
> I did find my Weleda moisturizer that I love clearanced! I got home & looked at the bottom of the package to find that it expired 10/2009!!!! There were about 5 pkgs, I wonder if they all were expired. Geeesh, Target.
> 
> I was finally able to get into the website & get my order's new delivery date accepted. I am going to make them cancel at this point!




Which cosmetic bags are you looking for?


----------



## calicaliente

I picked up a mini chevron duvet set in colore, 2 stemless wine glasses, and the space dye cardigan. So excited for my haul tonight!


----------



## paradise392

paloma_mia said:


> I'm sorry. Do you have any family in the area who can maybe purchase one for you?



no i dont  i'll just keep looking around my targets.  Thanks though (:


----------



## ashleyjena

NANI1972 said:


> I have been to my Local Target four times this week looking for this myself (as well as two other not so local ones)......nada.......it's more like finding a effin unicorn.




REALLY? I've found 4-5 of this top, in various sizes. I have a large for myself, and have given to friends XS, S and M. They were all either $19.96 or $11.07 (different stores priced online returns differently) I'm really surprised you all haven't found them! It's the only online only item I have been able to find haha (besides the pink dress once). 

What area are you located in?


----------



## ashleyjena

I also want to share my excitement, I was walking in Target with my boyfriend, at a location I've been to about 194032842 times. And we're walking over near the halloween stuff....my boyfriend loves Halloween, and we're looking at these halloween pillows that he wants (the jackolantern ones) so I'm looking on the shelf and I see something pink poking out from behind everything... strange, everything else on this shelf is orange/black/gray.....

So I pull it out.... AND IT'S A PASSIONE THROW. I nearly screamed in the store from excitement. My boyfriend had no idea what was going on or why I was so excited, but let's just say I nearly sprinted to the check out haha.


----------



## paradise392

ashleyjena said:


> I also want to share my excitement, I was walking in Target with my boyfriend, at a location I've been to about 194032842 times. And we're walking over near the halloween stuff....my boyfriend loves Halloween, and we're looking at these halloween pillows that he wants (the jackolantern ones) so I'm looking on the shelf and I see something pink poking out from behind everything... strange, everything else on this shelf is orange/black/gray.....
> 
> So I pull it out.... AND IT'S A PASSIONE THROW. I nearly screamed in the store from excitement. My boyfriend had no idea what was going on or why I was so excited, but let's just say I nearly sprinted to the check out haha.



haha lucky you!! Someone must've tried to hide it. But you found it!


----------



## melvel

Why can't I find a throw?  You guys are so lucky! I've even enlisted my brother and his wife to help me search!

Anyway, here's a picture of all the items I have purchased so far.  The only thing missing is the Emma Roberts cardigan which is in transit...I expect to receive it mid-week.  I am loving all my purchases!  I only wish I had gotten some stationery and houseware (but who am I to complain? clothing was my first priority!)


----------



## paloma_mia

melvel said:


> Why can't I find a throw?  You guys are so lucky! I've even enlisted my brother and his wife to help me search!
> 
> Anyway, here's a picture of all the items I have purchased so far.  The only thing missing is the Emma Roberts cardigan which is in transit...I expect to receive it mid-week.  I am loving all my purchases!  I only wish I had gotten some stationery and houseware (but who am I to complain? clothing was my first priority!)



Nice collection! I'll have to post mine later.


----------



## nova_girl

melvel said:


> Why can't I find a throw? You guys are so lucky! I've even enlisted my brother and his wife to help me search!
> 
> Anyway, here's a picture of all the items I have purchased so far. The only thing missing is the Emma Roberts cardigan which is in transit...I expect to receive it mid-week. I am loving all my purchases! I only wish I had gotten some stationery and houseware (but who am I to complain? clothing was my first priority!)


 
Great collection! I'm still looking for the brown open cardigan but I'm slowly giving up hope. Is that an infinity scarf next to the cardigan?


----------



## melvel

nova_girl said:


> Great collection! I'm still looking for the brown open cardigan but I'm slowly giving up hope. Is that an infinity scarf next to the cardigan?



It's actually the zigzag silk scarf


----------



## wis3ly

ashleyjena said:


> I also want to share my excitement, I was walking in Target with my boyfriend, at a location I've been to about 194032842 times. And we're walking over near the halloween stuff....my boyfriend loves Halloween, and we're looking at these halloween pillows that he wants (the jackolantern ones) so I'm looking on the shelf and I see something pink poking out from behind everything... strange, everything else on this shelf is orange/black/gray.....
> 
> So I pull it out.... AND IT'S A PASSIONE THROW. I nearly screamed in the store from excitement. My boyfriend had no idea what was going on or why I was so excited, but let's just say I nearly sprinted to the check out haha.



Urghhh I want to find a throw soooooo bad!!


----------



## *want it all*

calicaliente said:


> I picked up a mini chevron duvet set in colore, 2 stemless wine glasses, and the space dye cardigan. So excited for my haul tonight!


Did you use your duvet set yet?  I'd love to see a pic since I'm contemplating buying it...  



ashleyjena said:


> So I pull it out.... AND IT'S A PASSIONE THROW. I nearly screamed in the store from excitement. My boyfriend had no idea what was going on or why I was so excited, but let's just say I nearly sprinted to the check out haha.


   Congrats!  

The only thing I've seen hidden was a famiglia train case 2 days ago in one of the home decor aisles.


----------



## La Comtesse

azureartist said:


> How horrible and frustrating *La Comtesse*... I'd be livid too!  I think your best bet is if you happen to see it in store - buy it now rather than wait.
> BTW - how did you find out about the candles? I guess I'm going to have to stalk the website every day too!


 
I don't even bother getting angry anymore.  I do know that I will never shop at Target again after this collection is over.  I just can't do this again, it has taken up so much of my time it's absurd.  

I was reading on Target Style some posts about various billing problems people were having.  One poster said she was billed for an item that never showed a delivery for the tracking number.  She didn't receive it and CS couldn't help her so she tried to dispute it through Target's credit card but they wouldn't let her?!!!  Andother post said they were being billed twice for items they only ordered and received one of.  I am not looking forward to trying to figure out if I was billed correctly with the way they are shipping one item from each order and not including a receipt showing how much was billed for each shipment.

I found out about the candles when I was attempting to log on to approve a new delivery date (I have had to do this about five times since Sept. 13).  And, as usual with Target.com, after I was asked to do this, I could not because their system is not working.  (I still haven't been able to, so lulu-you got lucky, I guess ).  I did a quick search and the candles came up.  By the time I saw them only one style was still available.  I would have ordered them if the others were available too.  But they were already sold out.  I thought at that point, they would probably ship the one candle I ordered.  But when I checked my emails, I found out they had already cancelled it on Friday!  I went back to try to order the one candle still available, but by then it had sold out also.  I have yet to see one candle in any of the various stores near me.  I do buy whatever I find in stock since I can't count on anything being delivered from my orders.


----------



## nova_girl

melvel said:


> It's actually the zigzag silk scarf


 
Oh ok, thanks! I've never seen it before.


----------



## J.Toronto

I've been trying to ''approve'' my delay since Saturday.  The target website doesn't recognize my order ID and email combination which is such BS because I've been able to access it multiple times before!

Anyone else getting this?  

Target is so not welcome to open in Canada if they keep pulling crap like this!


----------



## La Comtesse

J.Toronto said:


> I've been trying to ''approve'' my delay since Saturday.  The target website doesn't recognize my order ID and email combination which is such BS because I've been able to access it multiple times before!
> 
> Anyone else getting this?
> 
> Target is so not welcome to open in Canada if they keep pulling crap like this!


 
Yes.  I've been having the same problem for a few days now.  I've tried going through the email link, tried logging in directly on their website.  I've tried at least ten times.  If I go through the email link I can view the order but it reverts back to Sept. 13th and shows nothing shipped and there is no option to approve a new delivery date.  If I log into my account on their website it says I haven't placed any orders. :weird:

I guess they should let amex know that I haven't ordered anything form them.

I had this problem once before and spent an hour holding for CS.  It was a complete waste of time.  The CS rep told me they couldn't approve the new date either, but they would put a note in my account that I approved the new dates. lol-right.  They can't even get their orders straight, but they will be meticulous enough to read notes on each order.  

So, I won't waste my time calling CS this time.  Others are posting on Target Style that they are having the same problem.  The Target rep tells them to approve the new dates....even though they explained that they CANNOT since they don't have the option to do so.  Apparently, Target isn't even aware of their site malfunctioning again.


----------



## paradise392

melvel said:


> Why can't I find a throw?  You guys are so lucky! I've even enlisted my brother and his wife to help me search!
> 
> Anyway, here's a picture of all the items I have purchased so far.  The only thing missing is the Emma Roberts cardigan which is in transit...I expect to receive it mid-week.  I am loving all my purchases!  I only wish I had gotten some stationery and houseware (but who am I to complain? clothing was my first priority!)



wow great collection.  I want the velour hoodie!!


----------



## J.Toronto

La Comtesse said:


> Yes.  I've been having the same problem for a few days now.  I've tried going through the email link, tried logging in directly on their website.  I've tried at least ten times.  If I go through the email link I can view the order but it reverts back to Sept. 13th and shows nothing shipped and there is no option to approve a new delivery date.  If I log into my account on their website it says I haven't placed any orders. :weird:
> 
> I guess they should let amex know that I haven't ordered anything form them.
> 
> I had this problem once before and spent an hour holding for CS.  It was a complete waste of time.  The CS rep told me they couldn't approve the new date either, but they would put a note in my account that I approved the new dates. lol-right.  They can't even get their orders straight, but they will be meticulous enough to read notes on each order.
> 
> So, I won't waste my time calling CS this time.  Others are posting on Target Style that they are having the same problem.  The Target rep tells them to approve the new dates....even though they explained that they CANNOT since they don't have the option to do so.  Apparently, Target isn't even aware of their site malfunctioning again.



I won't even bother with phoning CS after weeks of reading comments on FB about how useless they are. And phoning from outside the US and waiting on hold an hour is definitely not happening either! 

You're lucky you can even access your account, though I do think our orders will end up in the same place in the end - cancelled.  But really, that's better than Target limbo! :tumbleweed:


----------



## saira1214

Chicago ladies! I am going to return the black cardigan with white trim in size M today or tomorrow to the Elston location. Good luck!


----------



## nova_girl

I was able to get the black ruana and hand towel during my lunch break! The Fairfax, VA store (New Guinea Road) also had the space dye cardigan in S, the space dye shell/vest in XL, the panel dress in M, the black space dye collared dress in XL, the green sweater in XL and a few other things that I can't remember. I took a picture though, and I'll try to upload it when I get home from class tonight.


----------



## paloma_mia

nova_girl said:


> I went to three Targets that night (Falls Church, Skyline and Beacon Mall- I'm obsessed) so if you tell me which item(s) you're interested in I can try to remember at which Target I saw it.





lulu212121 said:


> Has anyone gotten clothing cancellations? I still have an order that I placed early 9/13 that has not shipped. I was reading Targetstyle & it looks like home items are being cancelled. I am just wondering because the long blue cardigan is on that order & still has not shipped. I have been trying to get in all day to check my items & finally just managed to, but it just shows as not shipped yet. I can not beleive that I am still clinging on to this order after more than a month!





nova_girl said:


> I was able to get the black ruana and hand towel during my lunch break! The Fairfax, VA store (New Guinea Road) also had the space dye cardigan in S, the space dye shell/vest in XL, the panel dress in M, the black space dye collared dress in XL, the green sweater in XL and a few other things that I can't remember. I took a picture though, and I'll try to upload it when I get home from class tonight.



I was wondering if you had gone to the store. 

Anyone returning anything the DMV area? Since Target has a 3 month return policy, I think we might see "late" returns into the holidays, or am I just being very hopeful.


----------



## AshJs3

I was looking at my reciept last night and the expiration date on it was in January. We could be seeing returns through Valentine's Day! Although after a certain point in time they will start salvaging. Prob before the holidays. That's assuming that they start marking down next week after the collaboration officially ends.


----------



## La Comtesse

J.Toronto said:


> I won't even bother with phoning CS after weeks of reading comments on FB about how useless they are. And phoning from outside the US and waiting on hold an hour is definitely not happening either!
> 
> You're lucky you can even access your account, though *I do think our orders will end up in the same place in the end - cancelled.  But really, that's better than Target limbo*! :tumbleweed:


 
  I know.  I don't know why they even bother with these new dates.  The other times I had to approve the new date, the item either immediately shipped (the day after they asked me to approve a new date) or was cancelled weeks later.

For the time I actually called CS to approve the dates (but they couldn't do it either), I kept trying myself to approve the dates.  I was eventually able to (but it really wasn't worth the effort imo).  If you want to keep trying, try logging in on Target.com.  Then go to my account (if you are like me it will tell you you have no recent orders).  Try hitting the "orders in the past 6 months category."  That is how I got mine to come up.  I think you just have to get lucky and do this during the 10 seconds a day their site is actually functioning.


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> I was wondering if you had gone to the store.
> 
> Anyone returning anything the DMV area? Since Target has a 3 month return policy, I think we might see "late" returns into the holidays, or am I just being very hopeful.


 
I don't think I'll be making any more returns, but if I do I'll report here first


----------



## J.Toronto

La Comtesse said:


> I know.  I don't know why they even bother with these new dates.  The other times I had to approve the new date, the item either immediately shipped (the day after they asked me to approve a new date) or was cancelled weeks later.
> 
> For the time I actually called CS to approve the dates (but they couldn't do it either), I kept trying myself to approve the dates.  I was eventually able to (but it really wasn't worth the effort imo).  If you want to keep trying, try logging in on Target.com.  Then go to my account (if you are like me it will tell you you have no recent orders).  Try hitting the "orders in the past 6 months category."  That is how I got mine to come up. * I think you just have to get lucky and do this during the 10 seconds a day their site is actually functioning.*



Yes, those 10s are most likely in the middle of the night!


----------



## AshJs3

Just got back from Target. Nothing good, but I did see some cuuuuuute Christmas dishes! 

I also saw some of the Harajuku mini stuff. Just a couple of kid suitcases and a "cosmetics" case, but they were pretty cute!


----------



## katlun

melvel said:


> Why can't I find a throw? You guys are so lucky! I've even enlisted my brother and his wife to help me search!
> 
> Anyway, here's a picture of all the items I have purchased so far. The only thing missing is the Emma Roberts cardigan which is in transit...I expect to receive it mid-week. I am loving all my purchases! I only wish I had gotten some stationery and houseware (but who am I to complain? clothing was my first priority!)


 
 you got the polo shirt!   I gave up on Target.com every shipping mine, all hope is gone


----------



## azureartist

Did my Target run today. Nothing... even looking over things that are there - sayin' to myself - yes bought that...yeah got that! LOL! 

Do you think the party's over or will the next batch of evilbay returns bring more goodies? There's still over 13,000 items there.


----------



## LABAG

Saw the black and white space dyed polo dress-nice fabric and well made, and the brown and cream space dyed sleeveless metallic sweater that matches the cardigan-great set!.
noticed two hand towels-black and white and fushia floral-didnt need themas I got the brown combo set last weeso soft and plush IMO
ANY MODELING PICTURES OF THE POLO DRESS ?


----------



## xanderbsb

Does anyone here own the Passione tote & Colore tote. I have them both & I think they both look pretty but now I'm wondering if I should let one go & keep one. I'm struggling to decide. 

I like the Passione tote's colors & they match my flats.

I like the Colore tote because it's a bit more structured than the Passione tote.


----------



## paloma_mia

xanderbsb said:


> Does anyone here own the Passione tote & Colore tote. I have them both & I think they both look pretty but now I'm wondering if I should let one go & keep one. I'm struggling to decide.
> 
> I like the Passione tote's colors & they match my flats.
> 
> I like the Colore tote because it's a bit more structured than the Passione tote.


I had originally the colore (thanks to my mom) then one day I found both totes at the store. I bought the passione but wanted to buy the extra colore too. When I got home I gave my mom the colore (since she really wanted one) and I kept the passione, I decided to go back and get the second colore but it was already gone.My suggestion is keep both or gift the other one to someone.

Still need to post my collection, will do that at work.


----------



## paloma_mia

Here is my collection:

Forgot to take picture of the purple tie (for my fiance). Also getting my familia set of 8 dinner plates today!


----------



## Catbaglover

Nice collection, Paloma!


----------



## Enigma78

Great Collection Paloma


----------



## J.Toronto

paloma_mia said:


> Here is my collection:
> 
> Forgot to take picture of the purple tie (for my fiance). Also getting my familia set of 8 dinner plates today!



Wooo Missoni dinner party! Now you need guests who will truly appreciate it! So......what time should we stop by? lol


----------



## misspurse

nice pics paloma! i have the b/w weekender bag too. i am debating about returning it because i don't know how to use it. ladies who have this bag, what do you use it for? thanks!!


----------



## nancypants

i went to 2 targets last night before closing in the los angeles area and each of them had a pouf/ottoman.. but they were FULL price!


----------



## paloma_mia

Catbaglover said:


> Nice collection, Paloma!


 
 Thanks, Catbaglover! 



Enigma78 said:


> Great Collection Paloma


 
 Thanks, Enigma78! 



J.Toronto said:


> Wooo Missoni dinner party! Now you need guests  who will truly appreciate it! So......what time should we stop by? lol


 
 Thanks, J. Toronto! As long as everyone brings the food, I'll host! 



misspurse said:


> nice pics paloma! i have the b/w weekender bag  too. i am debating about returning it because i don't know how to use  it. ladies who have this bag, what do you use it for? thanks!!


 
 Thanks, misspurse!   I've heard some girls mentioned they intend to use it as a school bag,  work bag, laptop bag, or just an "oversized" purse for those days when  you need a big bag. If I was in school, I would so rock this! 

 I keep asking my fiance when are we going out of town so I can use my weekender bag and makeup bag.


----------



## saira1214

paloma_mia said:


> Here is my collection:
> 
> Forgot to take picture of the purple tie (for my fiance). Also getting my familia set of 8 dinner plates today!


 
Nice haul!! Which one is the weekender bag?


----------



## paloma_mia

saira1214 said:


> Nice haul!! Which one is the weekender bag?



Thanks, saira1214!

It's the colore pattern (fourth picture) in the second set of pictures. Also, comes in the black & white pattern too.

Looks like this:


----------



## saira1214

paloma_mia said:


> Thanks, saira1214!
> 
> It's the colore pattern (fourth picture) in the second set of pictures. Also, comes in the black & white pattern too.
> 
> Looks like this:


Awesome, thanks!! What is the Passione tote? Do you know what that is called?

The one in the second set of pictures.  I believe it is the sixth picture.


----------



## paloma_mia

saira1214 said:


> Awesome, thanks!! What is the Passione tote? Do you know what that is called?
> 
> The one in the second set of pictures.  I believe it is the sixth picture.



Yes, its the Passione tote.


----------



## saira1214

paloma_mia said:


> Yes, its the Passione tote.


 
Hahaha, easy enough.    Thanks!


----------



## melodoki

I went to the Atlantic Ave Target this morning and it was the 'most' stocked I've seen so far. They had a men's black sweater and one tie. Blue maxi dress, Silky PJ pants, Brown knit shorts, Knit skirt, Black space dye dress, TWO Passione toes, laptop cases, small B/w luggage, long passione gloves and a few small sized girls items. Also the usual floral comforter sets, 2 pairs of rain boots, plenty of suede pumps. I saw some colore zig zags behind the return area but by the time I got back to when they wheeled the carts out, those items were gone!


----------



## ashleyjena

Decided to post my collection here! It is ALMOST complete, except I traded away my wine glasses plus some things not pictured for a comforter set that is on the way.  

I'm going to admit now I got REALLY REALLY lucky. The only item I had to resort to ebay for was the colore throw.... everything else came from Target except the Colore Dress and the Black and White cardigan that I traded on facebook. Oh, and the passione tote found at goodwill, you can see the white fade mark that got it sent to goodwill in the first place in the photo!

excuse my very messy room. it hasn't quite recovered from missoni madness

First up.... clothing!




pictured is from bottom left going up: Black/Brown Chiffon ZZ top, Multicolor Textured Cardigan, Black and White "chanel-esque" cardigan, brown/black ZZ open cardigan, blue multicolor knit hoodie, Blue ZZ short sleeve dress, Pink v neck sweater, Colore Knit skirt, colore zz short dress, Black panel dress

Housewares!




Passione bath mat and shower curtain, passione media bin for lotions in the bathroom, colore milk crate -- I also have 2 more milk crates and 2 colore media bins... they just aren't pictured 





Passione throw, Colore throw, 2 colore throw pillows





3 piece puzzle tray, 2 wine glasses (that i traded away), espresso set, prep bowls





Passione tote, Passione and Colore bulldog clips, Colore composition notebook, Colore headband set, Colore hair clips, Passione cosmetic box


----------



## nova_girl

ashleyjena said:


> Decided to post my collection here! It is ALMOST complete, except I traded away my wine glasses plus some things not pictured for a comforter set that is on the way.
> 
> I'm going to admit now I got REALLY REALLY lucky. The only item I had to resort to ebay for was the colore throw.... everything else came from Target except the Colore Dress and the Black and White cardigan that I traded on facebook. Oh, and the passione tote found at goodwill, you can see the white fade mark that got it sent to goodwill in the first place in the photo!
> 
> excuse my very messy room. it hasn't quite recovered from missoni madness
> 
> First up.... clothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictured is from bottom left going up: Black/Brown Chiffon ZZ top, Multicolor Textured Cardigan, Black and White "chanel-esque" cardigan, brown/black ZZ open cardigan, blue multicolor knit hoodie, Blue ZZ short sleeve dress, Pink v neck sweater, Colore Knit skirt, colore zz short dress, Black panel dress
> 
> Housewares!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passione bath mat and shower curtain, passione media bin for lotions in the bathroom, colore milk crate -- I also have 2 more milk crates and 2 colore media bins... they just aren't pictured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passione throw, Colore throw, 2 colore throw pillows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 piece puzzle tray, 2 wine glasses (that i traded away), espresso set, prep bowls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passione tote, Passione and Colore bulldog clips, Colore composition notebook, Colore headband set, Colore hair clips, Passione cosmetic box



GREAT collection!


----------



## melvel

Wow, ashleyjena, you have two throws and an espresso set!  That is lucky!

The only one I had to resort to eBay for was the Emma Roberts cardigan, so in a sense I am also lucky.  Still searching for stationery though.


----------



## paloma_mia

ashleyjena said:


> Decided to post my collection here! It is ALMOST complete, except I traded away my wine glasses plus some things not pictured for a comforter set that is on the way.
> 
> I'm going to admit now I got REALLY REALLY lucky. The only item I had to resort to ebay for was the colore throw.... everything else came from Target except the Colore Dress and the Black and White cardigan that I traded on facebook. Oh, and the passione tote found at goodwill, you can see the white fade mark that got it sent to goodwill in the first place in the photo!
> 
> excuse my very messy room. it hasn't quite recovered from missoni madness
> 
> First up.... clothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictured is from bottom left going up: Black/Brown Chiffon ZZ top, Multicolor Textured Cardigan, Black and White "chanel-esque" cardigan, brown/black ZZ open cardigan, blue multicolor knit hoodie, Blue ZZ short sleeve dress, Pink v neck sweater, Colore Knit skirt, colore zz short dress, Black panel dress
> 
> Housewares!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passione bath mat and shower curtain, passione media bin for lotions in the bathroom, colore milk crate -- I also have 2 more milk crates and 2 colore media bins... they just aren't pictured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passione throw, Colore throw, 2 colore throw pillows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 piece puzzle tray, 2 wine glasses (that i traded away), espresso set, prep bowls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passione tote, Passione and Colore bulldog clips, Colore composition notebook, Colore headband set, Colore hair clips, Passione cosmetic box


Nice haul!


----------



## ashleyjena

melvel said:


> Wow, ashleyjena, you have two throws and an espresso set!  That is lucky!
> 
> The only one I had to resort to eBay for was the Emma Roberts cardigan, so in a sense I am also lucky.  Still searching for stationery though.



Yeah! I managed to find the espresso set on launch day in the morning. I had no idea what a crazy item it would be! I knew it was my #1 on my list, and when I saw it, I got really excited and was glad I was able to find it, but I had no idea the extent that it would be wanted.


----------



## paloma_mia

Found (and bought) an octagon platter, three colore tumblers, journal, three mini set journals, and the decorative hand blown bowl.


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> Found (and bought) an octagon platter, three colore tumblers, journal, three mini set journals, and the decorative hand blown bowl.



Where did you find these? I love the glass pieces, I think the quality is great for the price.

I've decided that I really want an infinity scarf (in any color) so if anyone in Northern VA sees one please let me know!


----------



## azureartist

saira1214 said:


> Awesome, thanks!! What is the Passione tote? Do you know what that is called?
> 
> The one in the second set of pictures.  I believe it is the sixth picture.



Found this today!!! It's too cute for words!


----------



## calicaliente

*want it all* said:


> Did you use your duvet set yet? I'd love to see a pic since I'm contemplating buying it...
> 
> Here's the duvet set and pillows on my bed. I love it!


----------



## azureartist

paloma_mia said:


> Here is my collection:
> 
> Forgot to take picture of the purple tie (for my fiance). Also getting my familia set of 8 dinner plates today!



Magnificent collection *Paloma_mia*! I'll take one of this and that... oh and that!!! BTW - your good luck rubbed off on me - found the cosmetic tote in the same floral pattern today!!!


----------



## ashleyjena

calicaliente said:


> *want it all* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use your duvet set yet? I'd love to see a pic since I'm contemplating buying it...
> 
> Here's the duvet set and pillows on my bed. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that looks great!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## iluvmybags

Wow -- ashleyjena -- I can't believe you have TWO throws!!  What I wouldn't give to have just one, and one of those is Colore!  That's my favorite! I'm so jealous!

I'm so proud of myself -- I only resorted to ebay for one thing (the Long Blue Cardi) and I got that for retail price ($55), but then I found one in the store in a size L which fit better so I resold the Med and got my money back (plus a couple of xtra $$!).  Everything else, I've gotten from Target (and a few things I traded for sizes)

Stopped at a store I hadn't been to yet the other day and look what they had -- they just got a shipment of these. Must have had at least 40 totes and 20 rollaways!!


----------



## SweetCherries

paradise392 said:


> Really? Wow i feel lucky now for finding the things that i found.  Did you happen to order anything?



Unfortunately no intetnational shipping from Target and I hate eBay.


----------



## *want it all*

ashleyjena said:


> Decided to post my collection here! It is ALMOST complete, except I traded away my wine glasses plus some things not pictured for a comforter set that is on the way.
> 
> I'm going to admit now I got REALLY REALLY lucky. The only item I had to resort to ebay for was the colore throw.... everything else came from Target except the Colore Dress and the Black and White cardigan that I traded on facebook. Oh, and the passione tote found at goodwill, you can see the white fade mark that got it sent to goodwill in the first place in the photo!
> 
> excuse my very messy room. it hasn't quite recovered from missoni madness
> 
> First up.... clothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictured is from bottom left going up: Black/Brown Chiffon ZZ top, Multicolor Textured Cardigan, Black and White "chanel-esque" cardigan, brown/black ZZ open cardigan, blue multicolor knit hoodie, Blue ZZ short sleeve dress, Pink v neck sweater, Colore Knit skirt, colore zz short dress, Black panel dress
> 
> Housewares!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passione bath mat and shower curtain, passione media bin for lotions in the bathroom, colore milk crate -- I also have 2 more milk crates and 2 colore media bins... they just aren't pictured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passione throw, Colore throw, 2 colore throw pillows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 piece puzzle tray, 2 wine glasses (that i traded away), espresso set, prep bowls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passione tote, Passione and Colore bulldog clips, Colore composition notebook, Colore headband set, Colore hair clips, Passione cosmetic box


:worthy:  You also have the prep bowls!  Wow, and practically all of the most popular clothing items!



calicaliente said:


> Here's the duvet set and pillows on my bed. I love it!


Thank you for the pic!  It looks beautiful!!!!!


----------



## paloma_mia

azureartist said:


> Magnificent collection *Paloma_mia*! I'll take one of this and that... oh and that!!! BTW - your good luck rubbed off on me - found the cosmetic tote in the same floral pattern today!!!


Glad luck rubbed off on ya!


----------



## paloma_mia

I think my collection will be complete when I find the throw and infinity scraf, but no luck in the DMV area. I must admit had I paid more attention on launch date I would probably have these items. :wondering

I'll have to post my mom and sister collection- they got all the high prized items: prep bowls, expresso set, throws, beddings, bags, scraf, platters, etc.


----------



## someday681

calicaliente said:


> *want it all* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use your duvet set yet? I'd love to see a pic since I'm contemplating buying it...
> 
> Here's the duvet set and pillows on my bed. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! I love your headboard, too!
Click to expand...


----------



## paloma_mia

Went on the Target site and the Missoni for Target® Table Vase - Medium is being sold (and currently in stock). http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Table-Vase-Medium/-/A-13478695


----------



## NWpurselover

paloma_mia said:


> Went on the Target site and the Missoni for Target® Table Vase - Medium is being sold (and currently in stock). http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Table-Vase-Medium/-/A-13478695



Thank you!  I had ordered one before and it came cracked and I had given up on finding another. Crossing fingers this one isn't flawed (and doesn't get cancelled )


----------



## SohoChic

I need to post my collection as well.  Luckily because various kind women around the country I was able to get all my most wanted items.  And because I was looking for items for them, I was able to score major items at local stores.

Once I got all the clothing I wanted, then I wanted towels.  Once I collected all the towels next i wanted duvets.. And on and on it goes.  Hopefully after getting this last duvet I'll be with this Missoni madness !


----------



## authenticplease

calicaliente said:


> *want it all* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use your duvet set yet? I'd love to see a pic since I'm contemplating buying it...
> 
> Here's the duvet set and pillows on my bed. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this looks so inviting.....makes me want to take a nap there!
Click to expand...


----------



## azureartist

paloma_mia said:


> Went on the Target site and the Missoni for Target® Table Vase - Medium is being sold (and currently in stock). http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Table-Vase-Medium/-/A-13478695



*Thank you Paloma-mia!!!*


----------



## saira1214

iluvmybags said:


> Wow -- ashleyjena -- I can't believe you have TWO throws!!  What I wouldn't give to have just one, and one of those is Colore!  That's my favorite! I'm so jealous!
> 
> I'm so proud of myself -- I only resorted to ebay for one thing (the Long Blue Cardi) and I got that for retail price ($55), but then I found one in the store in a size L which fit better so I resold the Med and got my money back (plus a couple of xtra $$!).  Everything else, I've gotten from Target (and a few things I traded for sizes)
> 
> Stopped at a store I hadn't been to yet the other day and look what they had -- they just got a shipment of these. Must have had at least 40 totes and 20 rollaways!!


 
What store was that? Did you see the Passione tote?  I usually have good luck with the Elston store, but I haven't been there in a bit.  I saw the Passione tote posted the other day and now I want it! Have you had any sightings?


----------



## minatol

SohoChic said:


> I need to post my collection as well.  Luckily because various kind women around the country I was able to get all my most wanted items.  And because I was looking for items for them, I was able to score major items at local stores.
> 
> Once I got all the clothing I wanted, then I wanted towels.  Once I collected all the towels next i wanted duvets.. And on and on it goes.  Hopefully after getting this last duvet I'll be with this Missoni madness !


 
LOL!  I'm the same way.  After I ordered a bunch of clothes and accessories from Target site, I then got hooked on finding kitchen stuffs.  And now I'm obsessed with bedding.  I already got 4 comforter/duvet sets and still searching eBay for yet another duvet set.  I'm worse than you though, because my interest towards pillows just started and I think I gotta get few of those as well.


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> I think my collection will be complete when I find the throw and infinity scraf, but no luck in the DMV area. I must admit had I paid more attention on launch date I would probably have these items. :wondering
> 
> I'll have to post my mom and sister collection- they got all the high prized items: prep bowls, expresso set, throws, beddings, bags, scraf, platters, etc.


 
I want the throw and infinity scarf too! If we find out that it's in a store in the area I think we'll have to fight for it lol :boxing:


----------



## misspurse

iluvmybags said:


> Wow -- ashleyjena -- I can't believe you have TWO throws!!  What I wouldn't give to have just one, and one of those is Colore!  That's my favorite! I'm so jealous!
> 
> I'm so proud of myself -- I only resorted to ebay for one thing (the Long Blue Cardi) and I got that for retail price ($55), but then I found one in the store in a size L which fit better so I resold the Med and got my money back (plus a couple of xtra $$!).  Everything else, I've gotten from Target (and a few things I traded for sizes)
> 
> Stopped at a store I hadn't been to yet the other day and look what they had -- they just got a shipment of these. Must have had at least 40 totes and 20 rollaways!!



wow wow wow! look at all that pretty luggage!! i've never seen the luggages at any of my targets. sooo.... how many did you get?


----------



## paloma_mia

nova_girl said:


> I want the throw and infinity scarf too! If we find out that it's in a store in the area I think we'll have to fight for it lol :boxing:


LOL! I don't think anyone in our area is returning them. I don't want to resort to eBay to buy one. 

Oh by the way they have the Missoni for Target Table Vase - Medium in stock online, the hand blown one.


----------



## paloma_mia

At the Fair Lakes store, there's a Missoni for Target Women's Multicolor ZigZag Velour Hoodie Size XL. They have the frames, wine boxes, canisters, gift tags, media boxes, long women gloves, little girls clothes, and two green coats (don't remember the sizes). Of course the bedding and one teal and brown zig zag throw pillow (no tag on it).


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> LOL! I don't think anyone in our area is returning them. I don't want to resort to eBay to buy one.
> 
> Oh by the way they have the Missoni for Target Table Vase - Medium in stock online, the hand blown one.


 
I don't want to go to ebay or trade route either, which is why I'm stalking all the local (and not so local) stores. Thank you for letting me know about the vase; I have one already and love it, and if I can find some extra space around the house I might get another one!


----------



## ashleyjena

*want it all* said:


> :worthy: You also have the prep bowls! Wow, and practically all of the most popular clothing items!
> 
> Thank you for the pic! It looks beautiful!!!!!


 
Haha, yeah I suppose so! I had the pink dress too but I sold it because it just didn't look good on me. I think I've seen most of the really really popular items. The only item that I haven't seen in person at all is a famiglia throw I'm pretty sure. Oh and some of the online only stoneware dishes.


----------



## ashleyjena

iluvmybags said:


> Wow -- ashleyjena -- I can't believe you have TWO throws!! What I wouldn't give to have just one, and one of those is Colore! That's my favorite! I'm so jealous!
> 
> I'm so proud of myself -- I only resorted to ebay for one thing (the Long Blue Cardi) and I got that for retail price ($55), but then I found one in the store in a size L which fit better so I resold the Med and got my money back (plus a couple of xtra $$!). Everything else, I've gotten from Target (and a few things I traded for sizes)
> 
> Stopped at a store I hadn't been to yet the other day and look what they had -- they just got a shipment of these. Must have had at least 40 totes and 20 rollaways!!


 
I will say that I had to resort to ebay for the colore throw. I caved early on, it was around $140. I just happened upon the passione throw a few days ago in a store. 

That is so much luggage!!


----------



## nancypants

If its any help, there were lots of vases at the woodland hills target on Sunday.


----------



## Mixedbag

I also was able to get almost everything I wanted, with the exception of the throws and two online exclusive sweaters.

I wasn't entirely enthused with any of their dresses (or sweater coat, for that matter). They all fit like potato sacks.  I traded all of them, with the exception of the sweater coat.


----------



## calicaliente

someday681 said:


> calicaliente said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! I love your headboard, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## nancypants

i have an addiction. i keep thinking about going to target to see what there is! is anyone else like this? i actually got ready, makeup and all to get ready to go out to target. i had to stop myself cuz i realized its a sickness!!!!


----------



## hugable

nancypants said:


> i have an addiction. i keep thinking about going to target to see what there is! is anyone else like this? i actually got ready, makeup and all to get ready to go out to target. i had to stop myself cuz i realized its a sickness!!!!


  That's okay, you are among friends who understand!


----------



## LABAG

Had the blue zig zag hooded sweater on today with a gold silk tank (on sale from the Loft), and skinny jeans-first, it was 50 and windy this morning so it was perfect , got several complementS , (I was off today). I luv the bright colors and it feels wonderful on the skin!


----------



## azureartist

nancypants said:


> i have an addiction. i keep thinking about going to target to see what there is! is anyone else like this? i actually got ready, makeup and all to get ready to go out to target. i had to stop myself cuz i realized its a sickness!!!!



I raise my hand... I'm addicted to MfT!


----------



## nova_girl

nancypants said:


> i have an addiction. i keep thinking about going to target to see what there is! is anyone else like this? i actually got ready, makeup and all to get ready to go out to target. i had to stop myself cuz i realized its a sickness!!!!



I feel exactly the same way!


----------



## paradise392

i went to target today again and i found the blue zig zag knit sweater!! They also had the long blue open sweater too!! Both in my size!! But i bought the blue zig zag sweater and my sister bought the open sweater.  Lol i dont really know the name of the sweater so im not sure if you know what im talking about.  I was just so excited when i saw the sweaters!! I guess someone mustve returned then!  THey also had a makeup train case, 4 comforters, rainboots in size kids 13 and 4, vase, and a few kids clothes, ohh and a duvet cover.  i'm just glad i got anotehr sweater.  the only thing i dont like about it is the length.  Its so long! Especially since im not that tall. (im 5'4) Its up to my knees!


----------



## Mixedbag

paradise392 said:


> i went to target today again and i found the blue zig zag knit sweater!! They also had the long blue open sweater too!! Both in my size!! But i bought the blue zig zag sweater and my sister bought the open sweater.  Lol i dont really know the name of the sweater so im not sure if you know what im talking about.  I was just so excited when i saw the sweaters!! I guess someone mustve returned then!  THey also had a makeup train case, 4 comforters, rainboots in size kids 13 and 4, vase, and a few kids clothes, ohh and a duvet cover.  i'm just glad i got anotehr sweater.  the only thing i dont like about it is the length.  Its so long! Especially since im not that tall. (im 5'4) Its up to my knees!



I think that colorful blue zig zag one is supposed to be long like that.  Isn't the model in the original lookbook wearing it as a skirt?  I seem to recall her legs were bare.  It's also a very heavy, stretchy material, so it sort of hangs very loosely.  I love the black and blue open cardigan.  It's one of my favorite pieces!  

Great finds!


----------



## melvel

The longing never ends!  Now I want a Colore Zigzag iPhone case.  In addition to my other wants:

Colore Clipboard
Colore Noteholder
Colore Pencils


----------



## m30w

_(been sick & didn't look online nor @target for any MfT stuff for 2-3wks then suddenly fever struck again nite b4 last after coming back2browse tpf... Wish I'd figured more org & efficient ways to use miss kris' tracker earlier...)_ Omg I got a throw! Passione (it's been unravelled, the tag's raggedy & torn -hope it's not used, relieved post-opening@home it didn't seem 'hairy' (few fine white filament like hairs or hopefully threads?) & seems no stains/damage; don't need, prefer other colors -wonder if on launch day I'd seen passione throws but had thought they were fuschia comforter sets?) & a colore ruana but no tags (had the plastic thing but no paper, but cashier found dpci tag to ring it up like they did w/one of the panel dresses)  Actually went to find ss via dress & space dye cardi (want smaller than XL) & didn't see those but the ruana was hanging@rack's end w/usual unwanteds, then headed to other non-clothing endcap & saw the throw. 
Also TONs of travel totes >20 ea? @2 Ts -bet those go on clearance (def gonna return 1 I got for retail, not really worth $50 +lead wash hands post use warning) & some carryons/spinners... 
@another target right@closing time, got an L velour hoodie not paying attn to the target-made white tag w/only bar code on it, then @checkout was @1st somewhat surprised it rang up $29.99 w/some msg (re: online return or return w/o receipt?) not really knowing the price but guessing that's lower than retail I said I'll take it, the cashier commented for that price she'd want it too  she mistakenly thought it was worth $50 -which I was dubious of; asked her if I can still have it for that price but she said Sys wouldn't let her & she had to ask a mgr, turns out the tag was for pampers??the mgr showed her the dpci tag & it rang up $39.99... & cashier ripped off white pampers tag. So i was like, "aww, Too bad" but all throughout the mgr had a dour look & demeanor even when facing me, Maybe she was peeved to still have customers going thru checkout minutes post-closing? But later i wondered if her mean looks & curt tone were directed@me b/c she thinks I put that tag on?! if so, *grrr!* wish i'd pointed out it was like that when i found it! not my fault someone stuck that tag on? Though soft, Not even sure if I'll keep it since it's not woven/sweater knit & its zz's r bit too thick & bold for me.
that nite found an XL maxidress, then tonite found an L blue via ss dress _(perfect fit! target-made white tag w/@54.99 & barcode printed on it unlike the "pampers" w/just barcode) _& L maxidress  definitely returning XL -it's too large, long (much longer ~>2"? than L, think i can wear L w/flats or w/o belting?) & slip isn't sewn in as nicely -peeks out @the V. both maxis didn't have tags


----------



## saban

sigh... my search for a velour hoodie continues.

I went to 3 Targets today.

The one on Coleman had lots of stationary and journals.  Guess there was a big return.

The one on Capitol had the same stuff I saw before but a little less of it.  They also had a new duvet cover set repackaged in a plastic bag.

The one on Silver Creek had a girls long hoodie in small. Looked to be handled a bit.  Otherwise not much more there other than the usual untouched eyemasks, lingerie, etc.

Sigh......

The search continues.


----------



## m30w

mon nite @1 Target got S emma cardi _(in case XL never arrives _:-/_ )_ & XL girls' hoodie _(both v. v. -too- tight on me tho _:-[ returning girls' hoodie)  
tues nite found an XL maxidress. tonite also found pillows: 2 familigia embroidered zz toss (too bad not loop, the black part gets 'linty' easily), 2 gold oblong, 2 light blue oblong...


----------



## m30w

saira1214 said:


> What store was that? Did you see the Passione tote?  I usually have good luck with the Elston store, but I haven't been there in a bit.  I saw the Passione tote posted the other day and now I want it! Have you had any sightings?



saw tons of brown colore travel totes & spinners @Lombard & Wheaton
sorry, haven't seen Passione totes since ~9/18 but hadn't been to Target ~9/30-10/16


----------



## azureartist

When do you think MfT things go on clearance?


----------



## paloma_mia

Hey Everyone,

Currently Target site has the Missoni 21" Traditional Upright Spinner - Color Pattern
(online only: $169.99), it's still in stock.


----------



## ashleyjena

azureartist said:


> When do you think MfT things go on clearance?



Well the collab is supposed to "end" October 22, so I'm guessing then or the 23rd.


----------



## azureartist

ashleyjena said:


> Well the collab is supposed to "end" October 22, so I'm guessing then or the 23rd.



Yeah!  A few more days!!! Hoping to scoop up some deals...


----------



## AshJs3

My cousin has the long blue sweater hoodie thing and she wears hers with tights like a dress. It's so cute! I really want the blue and brown open cardigans. Hoping to get lucky and find a return because I would really like to try them on.


----------



## ashleyjena

I'm wondering if the markdowns will start the 22nd or 23rd. I am babysitting overnight on the 22nd starting at 10:30am and returning from Boston around 2am the night before, so I highly doubt I'll be up for an 8am Target run on the 22nd lol


----------



## minatol

paradise392 said:


> i went to target today again and i found the blue zig zag knit sweater!! They also had the long blue open sweater too!! Both in my size!! But i bought the blue zig zag sweater and my sister bought the open sweater.  Lol i dont really know the name of the sweater so im not sure if you know what im talking about.  I was just so excited when i saw the sweaters!! I guess someone mustve returned then!  THey also had a makeup train case, 4 comforters, rainboots in size kids 13 and 4, vase, and a few kids clothes, ohh and a duvet cover.  i'm just glad i got anotehr sweater.  the only thing i dont like about it is the length.  Its so long! Especially since im not that tall. (im 5'4) Its up to my knees!


 
Lucky you!  I didn't realize you are in NYC till now.  Which stores do you shop?  None of the ones I visited seem to have anything left than few tile arts and pic frames.


----------



## ochie

ashleyjena said:


> I'm wondering if the markdowns will start the 22nd or 23rd. I am babysitting overnight on the 22nd starting at 10:30am and returning from Boston around 2am the night before, so I highly doubt I'll be up for an 8am Target run on the 22nd lol



I have no Idea about the markdown, please fill me up pleeease!


----------



## AirJewels

minatol said:


> Lucky you! I didn't realize you are in NYC till now. Which stores do you shop? None of the ones I visited seem to have anything left than few tile arts and pic frames.


 
I am curious, too!  I went to the Brooklyn Atlantic Terminal location last night because I heard they had a decent selection and there was NOTHING.  I am closest to the Harlem location so I hit up that one a lot but I feel like everyone else does, too.  Although they are constantly getting returns, it's never anything I am looking for!


----------



## SohoChic

I found my throw at Atlantic Terminal.  You never know what you are going to find.  It's a gamble because right now it's all returns that are in the store.  The store isn't receiving any new merch.  When you see a rack full of Missoni, it's all returns.

I have gone to Harlem, Bronx, Bx Terminal, Queens Gateway and have found items in all of them.  Now I'm one pillow away from being done.

Now I can focus/obsess over H&M Versace


----------



## La Comtesse

paloma_mia said:


> Here is my collection:
> 
> Forgot to take picture of the purple tie (for my fiance). Also getting my familia set of 8 dinner plates today!


 


ashleyjena said:


> Decided to post my collection here! It is ALMOST complete, except I traded away my wine glasses plus some things not pictured for a comforter set that is on the way.
> 
> I'm going to admit now I got REALLY REALLY lucky. The only item I had to resort to ebay for was the colore throw.... everything else came from Target except the Colore Dress and the Black and White cardigan that I traded on facebook. Oh, and the passione tote found at goodwill, you can see the white fade mark that got it sent to goodwill in the first place in the photo!
> 
> excuse my very messy room. it hasn't quite recovered from missoni madness
> 
> First up.... clothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictured is from bottom left going up: Black/Brown Chiffon ZZ top, Multicolor Textured Cardigan, Black and White "chanel-esque" cardigan, brown/black ZZ open cardigan, blue multicolor knit hoodie, Blue ZZ short sleeve dress, Pink v neck sweater, Colore Knit skirt, colore zz short dress, Black panel dress
> 
> Housewares!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passione bath mat and shower curtain, passione media bin for lotions in the bathroom, colore milk crate -- I also have 2 more milk crates and 2 colore media bins... they just aren't pictured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passione throw, Colore throw, 2 colore throw pillows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 piece puzzle tray, 2 wine glasses (that i traded away), espresso set, prep bowls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passione tote, Passione and Colore bulldog clips, Colore composition notebook, Colore headband set, Colore hair clips, Passione cosmetic box


 
Wow!  Great collections!  I'm seeing things I never knew existed and I thought I had so carefully researched this collection before it launched.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Belladiva79

paradise392 said:


> i went to target today again and i found the blue zig zag knit sweater!! They also had the long blue open sweater too!! Both in my size!! But i bought the blue zig zag sweater and my sister bought the open sweater.  Lol i dont really know the name of the sweater so im not sure if you know what im talking about.  I was just so excited when i saw the sweaters!! I guess someone mustve returned then!  THey also had a makeup train case, 4 comforters, rainboots in size kids 13 and 4, vase, and a few kids clothes, ohh and a duvet cover.  i'm just glad i got anotehr sweater.  the only thing i dont like about it is the length.  Its so long! Especially since im not that tall. (im 5'4) Its up to my knees!



where did you find the blue zig zag sweater? do you know if they had a large?


----------



## heiress28

Anyone in the NJ area with discounted pouf available?


----------



## ACS

I bought the hat in black...I think I'm going to return it though.
http://vibrantgrace.com/2011/08/missoni-for-target-picks/


----------



## AshJs3

Got my black and white infinity scarf that I traded for today! I think it's my favorite piece. I love it!


----------



## azureartist

ACS said:


> I bought the hat in black...I think I'm going to return it though.
> http://vibrantgrace.com/2011/08/missoni-for-target-picks/



Yes I thought about buying it too. Wish the band was removable (I know you can cut it). If it was made of silk..that would have been better.




AshJs3 said:


> Got my black and white infinity scarf that I traded for today! I think it's my favorite piece. I love it!



What did you trade *AshJs3*? I love the B&W scarf... I was lucky to find it, but have yet to wear it!


----------



## AshJs3

azureartist said:


> What did you trade *AshJs3*? I love the B&W scarf... I was lucky to find it, but have yet to wear it!



I traded a gold infinity scarf. I was lucky to find 2 at my Target! I bought one and one other was hidden in with all of the regular scarves. I watched it for days, then I saw someone wanting to trade a black and white for a gold. I dropped everything and ran back to the store as fast as I could!  Luckily it was still there!


----------



## azureartist

AshJs3 said:


> I traded a gold infinity scarf. I was lucky to find 2 at my Target! I bought one and one other was hidden in with all of the regular scarves. I watched it for days, then I saw someone wanting to trade a black and white for a gold. I dropped everything and ran back to the store as fast as I could!  Luckily it was still there!



Wow - you're a gambling lady! So you have both! Me jelly.. which one do you like better? I want to get one too!


----------



## AshJs3

azureartist said:


> Wow - you're a gambling lady! So you have both! Me jelly.. which one do you like better? I want to get one too!



Haha, I guess so! I actually wasn't interested in trading until I saw this pop up. I was just watching the page for people selling stuff. I've wanted the black and white one since I saw people showing it off on launch day online. My store didn't get any and I hadn't seen it in the look books. 

I think I like the black and white one better because it's more me. I wear a lot of black and white. The gold one is a little dressier though since it has some shimmer. I love them both so much though. I also got the passione long scarf and it's not nearly as nice.


----------



## paradise392

minatol said:


> Lucky you!  I didn't realize you are in NYC till now.  Which stores do you shop?  None of the ones I visited seem to have anything left than few tile arts and pic frames.



Thanks!! Well i live in queens so i usually shop at the college pt, flushing and a lot of the long island targets.  I havent had the time to go to the targets in the city.  Which ones do you shop at?  Also, I try to go really early or really late because they usually put stuff back on the racks near closing time and stuffs usually out early when they open.


----------



## paradise392

Belladiva79 said:


> where did you find the blue zig zag sweater? do you know if they had a large?



Are you in NY? I got the last one when I went but they always get stuff here and there.  I'm assuming people return.  Mines in a large.  Both sweaters, (mine and my sisters) were larges.  She got the open navy blue zigzag cardigan.


----------



## xanderbsb

I need to stop going to Goodwill. I spotted 3 MfT items there today. 

I first saw floral bedding for $29.99. This isn't my picture but it's the same exact bedding I saw. https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...09613516_1427726299_32942390_1246633383_n.jpg 

Then I spotted the multi-colore jumpsuit which I bought. I would've passed on it but it was only $8.99! I've seen it in a few stores marked between $35-$40 since they were online returns. I figured I could use it as pajamas. What tops do you all think would go nicely with this jumpsuit?

I also spotted the pumps but the suede was very dirty.


----------



## saban

I have to remember to start looking at goodwill.  But for some reason I hate going there.  I just see a bunch of stuff and say forget it and leave.


----------



## cupcakekiss

i'm also still looking all over the south bay area for some missoni for target finds....
i ended up with only 2 tights and floral headscarf thus far...
i'm looking for the files and bedding now but would love to find a sweater and scarf 
if only


----------



## xanderbsb

saban said:


> I have to remember to start looking at goodwill.  But for some reason I hate going there.  I just see a bunch of stuff and say forget it and leave.



It is time consuming and overwhelming. I had to slowly scan the shelves since there isn't much organization.

I think the closest amazing thing I've heard that was found at Goodwill was the espresso set but it wasn't in perfect condition. I think one of the cups had a chip in it?


----------



## melodoki

SohoChic said:


> I found my throw at Atlantic Terminal.  You never know what you are going to find.  It's a gamble because right now it's all returns that are in the store.  The store isn't receiving any new merch.  When you see a rack full of Missoni, it's all returns.
> 
> I have gone to Harlem, Bronx, Bx Terminal, Queens Gateway and have found items in all of them.  Now I'm one pillow away from being done.
> 
> Now I can focus/obsess over H&M Versace





AirJewels said:


> I am curious, too!  I went to the Brooklyn Atlantic Terminal location last night because I heard they had a decent selection and there was NOTHING.  I am closest to the Harlem location so I hit up that one a lot but I feel like everyone else does, too.  Although they are constantly getting returns, it's never anything I am looking for!



I posted a few days ago that there was some stock at Atlantic Terminal. It is always hit or miss though and even if they have the item you want, it may not be the size/color you need! It really is a treasure hunt. I am SO jealous you found the throw there! I am always for the lookout for it...was it in a particular section? Some of the things I've found have been straight out of the return carts.


----------



## nova_girl

xanderbsb said:


> I need to stop going to Goodwill. I spotted 3 MfT items there today.
> 
> I first saw floral bedding for $29.99. This isn't my picture but it's the same exact bedding I saw. https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...09613516_1427726299_32942390_1246633383_n.jpg
> 
> Then I spotted the multi-colore jumpsuit which I bought. I would've passed on it but it was only $8.99! I've seen it in a few stores marked between $35-$40 since they were online returns. I figured I could use it as pajamas. What tops do you all think would go nicely with this jumpsuit?
> 
> I also spotted the pumps but the suede was very dirty.


 
Thanks for reminding me about Goodwill. There's a pretty big one not far from where I live so I just might stop in over the weekend. I'll let you guys know if I find anything!


----------



## azureartist

*Medallion Pillows* on target.com (I bought these!)
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Pillow-Set-Red-Medallion-16x16/-/A-13387902

*Small Glass Vase* (Medium avaiable too)
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Table-Vase-Small/-/A-13478691

*Brown Leather Ipad Case*
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Leather-Case-for-iPad-2-Brown-ASD364/-/A-13554449

*B&W Laptop Sleeve*
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Laptop-Sleeve-Black-and-White-Pattern/-/A-13393908

Remember to search for coupons. There's one that's $5 off $50! Good luck ladies!


----------



## lastpurse

azureartist said:


> *Medallion Pillows* on target.com (I bought these!)
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Pillow-Set-Red-Medallion-16x16/-/A-13387902
> 
> *Small Glass Vase* (Medium avaiable too)
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Table-Vase-Small/-/A-13478691
> 
> *Brown Leather Ipad Case*
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Leather-Case-for-iPad-2-Brown-ASD364/-/A-13554449
> 
> *B&W Laptop Sleeve*
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Laptop-Sleeve-Black-and-White-Pattern/-/A-13393908
> 
> Remember to search for coupons. There's one that's $5 off $50! Good luck ladies!




I have an Ipad 1...I wonder if it will fit into an Ipad 2 case?  It is so cute!!


----------



## azureartist

Also *B&W 21" Spinner Luggage*
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-21-Traditional-Upright-Spinner-Black-and-White-Pattern/-/A-13393834


----------



## paloma_mia

Ugh! I had the pillows and was ready to buy when it threw me back to the main page -- sold out! Missed out in the umbrella too. The one day I don't check the site early because I'm sick.


----------



## lasviegas

What store did you find the throw at??



m30w said:


> _(been sick & didn't look online nor @target for any MfT stuff for 2-3wks then suddenly fever struck again nite b4 last after coming back2browse tpf... Wish I'd figured more org & efficient ways to use miss kris' tracker earlier...)_ Omg I got a throw! Passione (it's been unravelled, the tag's raggedy & torn -hope it's not used, relieved post-opening@home it didn't seem 'hairy' (few fine white filament like hairs or hopefully threads?) & seems no stains/damage; don't need, prefer other colors -wonder if on launch day I'd seen passione throws but had thought they were fuschia comforter sets?) & a colore ruana but no tags (had the plastic thing but no paper, but cashier found dpci tag to ring it up like they did w/one of the panel dresses) Actually went to find ss via dress & space dye cardi (want smaller than XL) & didn't see those but the ruana was hanging@rack's end w/usual unwanteds, then headed to other non-clothing endcap & saw the throw.
> Also TONs of travel totes >20 ea? @2 Ts -bet those go on clearance (def gonna return 1 I got for retail, not really worth $50 +lead wash hands post use warning) & some carryons/spinners...
> @another target right@closing time, got an L velour hoodie not paying attn to the target-made white tag w/only bar code on it, then @checkout was @1st somewhat surprised it rang up $29.99 w/some msg (re: online return or return w/o receipt?) not really knowing the price but guessing that's lower than retail I said I'll take it, the cashier commented for that price she'd want it too  she mistakenly thought it was worth $50 -which I was dubious of; asked her if I can still have it for that price but she said Sys wouldn't let her & she had to ask a mgr, turns out the tag was for pampers??the mgr showed her the dpci tag & it rang up $39.99... & cashier ripped off white pampers tag. So i was like, "aww, Too bad" but all throughout the mgr had a dour look & demeanor even when facing me, Maybe she was peeved to still have customers going thru checkout minutes post-closing? But later i wondered if her mean looks & curt tone were directed@me b/c she thinks I put that tag on?! if so, *grrr!* wish i'd pointed out it was like that when i found it! not my fault someone stuck that tag on? Though soft, Not even sure if I'll keep it since it's not woven/sweater knit & its zz's r bit too thick & bold for me.
> that nite found an XL maxidress, then tonite found an L blue via ss dress _(perfect fit! target-made white tag w/@54.99 & barcode printed on it unlike the "pampers" w/just barcode) _& L maxidress  definitely returning XL -it's too large, long (much longer ~>2"? than L, think i can wear L w/flats or w/o belting?) & slip isn't sewn in as nicely -peeks out @the V. both maxis didn't have tags


----------



## La Comtesse

azureartist said:


> *Medallion Pillows* on target.com (I bought these!)
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Pillow-Set-Red-Medallion-16x16/-/A-13387902
> 
> *Small Glass Vase* (Medium avaiable too)
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Table-Vase-Small/-/A-13478691
> 
> *Brown Leather Ipad Case*
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Leather-Case-for-iPad-2-Brown-ASD364/-/A-13554449
> 
> *B&W Laptop Sleeve*
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Laptop-Sleeve-Black-and-White-Pattern/-/A-13393908
> 
> Remember to search for coupons. There's one that's $5 off $50! Good luck ladies!


 
Congrats on getting the pillows!  When I checked the site this morning they were already sold out.  

Hope someone who bought the red medallion comforter got them too.


----------



## youngprof

azureartist said:


> *Medallion Pillows* on target.com (I bought these!)
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Pillow-Set-Red-Medallion-16x16/-/A-13387902
> 
> *Small Glass Vase* (Medium avaiable too)
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Table-Vase-Small/-/A-13478691
> 
> *Brown Leather Ipad Case*
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Leather-Case-for-iPad-2-Brown-ASD364/-/A-13554449
> 
> *B&W Laptop Sleeve*
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Laptop-Sleeve-Black-and-White-Pattern/-/A-13393908
> 
> Remember to search for coupons. There's one that's $5 off $50! Good luck ladies!



Thank you for posting this - I just ordered the small glass vase. I had bought the large and medium at my local Target a couple of days after the launch, but never seen the small (except on eBay, of course).

Here's hoping I love it!


----------



## paloma_mia

My mom & sister's houseware collection: 






New finds (minus the first picture):


----------



## misspurse

paloma_mia said:


> My mom & sister's houseware collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New finds (minus the first picture):



jellies!!!!!


----------



## La Comtesse

paloma_mia said:


> My mom & sister's houseware collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New finds (minus the first picture):


 
How pretty!  I'm amazed they were able to get all that.  I haven't seen almost any of those things in stores.

What are the second and third picture of the "new finds"?  Is that a colore scarf? and journals?


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> My mom & sister's houseware collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New finds (minus the first picture):


 
I'm jealous of everyone in your family's collection lol.


----------



## LABAG

Hey ladies-im thinking of wearing te black maxi skirt to a wedding tomorrow-its in the evening-ideas on a top? I was thinkin a silk tank and black beaded sweater-i didn't get the missoni chanelesque one -what bout that or other ideas and shoes?? Tks


----------



## paloma_mia

misspurse said:


> jellies!!!!!



Trust me I'm jealous too, especially since they have the prep bowls and expresso set. 



La Comtesse said:


> How pretty! I'm amazed they were able to get all that. I haven't seen almost any of those things in stores.
> 
> What are the second and third picture of the "new finds"? Is that a colore scarf? and journals?



The second picture is the colore scarf, the third picture is "thank you" cards, and the last ones are colore pencils. I didn't even know they did pencils, until I was looking for journals and saw a Missoni print and was like "oooh, what's that?" lol 



paloma_mia said:


> My mom & sister's houseware collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New finds (minus the first picture):


----------



## paloma_mia

nova_girl said:


> I'm jealous of everyone in your family's collection lol.


 
I was hoping they would want to "gift" me something, lol.


----------



## azureartist

paloma_mia said:


> My mom & sister's houseware collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New finds (minus the first picture):



*Paloma_mia*...Mama mia! Looks like an alter to MFT! Drool worthy!


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> I was hoping they would want to "gift" me something, lol.



lol, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I found a black and white infinity scarf!  Yay!


----------



## azureartist

paloma_mia said:


> Ugh! I had the pillows and was ready to buy when it threw me back to the main page -- sold out! Missed out in the umbrella too. The one day I don't check the site early because I'm sick.



Ugh! So sorry you didn't get them! They had umbrellas???


----------



## La Comtesse

LABAG said:


> Hey ladies-im thinking of wearing te black maxi skirt to a wedding tomorrow-its in the evening-ideas on a top? I was thinkin a silk tank and black beaded sweater-i didn't get the missoni chanelesque one -what bout that or other ideas and shoes?? Tks


 
That sounds like a good match.  The only other thing I can think of is a beaded white knit top or something similar (dressy top) in white.  Hope you have a good time at the wedding.


----------



## La Comtesse

paloma_mia said:


> Trust me I'm jealous too, especially since they have the prep bowls and expresso set.
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is the colore scarf, the third picture is "thank you" cards, and the last ones are colore pencils. I *didn't even know they did pencils, until I was looking for journals and saw a Missoni print and was like "oooh, what's that?" lol*


 

lol--I knew about the pencils but didn't know they had "thank you" notes.  I kept hearing people talk about the prep bowls but didn't know what they looked like until you and jena posted pictures.  

It does look like a shrine to Missoni.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Yay! I found the Emma Roberts cardi this am.  And a gold space dye cardi. I really need to narrow down!  Anyone want to help me?? Please??

What would you keep?
Emma Roberts cardi
Passione zigzag cardi
Brown and gold zigzag long open cardi
Short sleeve blue multi zigzag dress
Maxi dress
Black and white Chanel-type cardi
Black and white infinity scarf

????? Help!!!


----------



## mezmari

lilmountaingirl said:


> Yay! I found the Emma Roberts cardi this am.  And a gold space dye cardi. I really need to narrow down!  Anyone want to help me?? Please??
> 
> What would you keep?
> Emma Roberts cardi
> Passione zigzag cardi
> Brown and gold zigzag long open cardi
> Short sleeve blue multi zigzag dress
> Maxi dress
> Black and white Chanel-type cardi
> Black and white infinity scarf
> 
> ????? Help!!!



I have the same dilema, and have same items minus the maxi dress (already returned), and the scarf. I'm thinking to let go emma roberts cardi, just to much zig zag for me, it's too colorful, no? cant seem to let go the blackand brown one, just lOVE the material!


----------



## LABAG

lilmountaingirl said:


> Yay! I found the Emma Roberts cardi this am. And a gold space dye cardi. I really need to narrow down! Anyone want to help me?? Please??
> 
> What would you keep?
> Emma Roberts cardi
> Passione zigzag cardi
> Brown and gold zigzag long open cardi
> Short sleeve blue multi zigzag dress
> Maxi dress
> Black and white Chanel-type cardi
> Black and white infinity scarf
> 
> ????? Help!!!


 imo keep Emma Roberts cardi-classic 
brown and gold zig zag cardi-is that the shiny one with matching sleeveless tank? if so keep it-i have it and it is perfect set
black and white cardi-classic 
I love all the pieces-but the qestion is which ones can you see yourself wearing for a longtime-and that stay classic . As I get older, I find certain things really make me feel fantastic-keep those!


----------



## rito511

lilmountaingirl said:


> Yay! I found the Emma Roberts cardi this am.  And a gold space dye cardi. I really need to narrow down!  Anyone want to help me?? Please??
> 
> What would you keep?
> Emma Roberts cardi
> Passione zigzag cardi
> Brown and gold zigzag long open cardi
> Short sleeve blue multi zigzag dress
> Maxi dress
> Black and white Chanel-type cardi
> Black and white infinity scarf
> 
> ????? Help!!!



I would keep everything except maxi dress. Not that I don't like it, but I feel the others are more useful and classic.


----------



## lulu212121

lilmountaingirl said:


> Yay! I found the Emma Roberts cardi this am. And a gold space dye cardi. I really need to narrow down! Anyone want to help me?? Please??
> 
> What would you keep?
> Emma Roberts cardi
> Passione zigzag cardi
> Brown and gold zigzag long open cardi
> Short sleeve blue multi zigzag dress
> Maxi dress
> Black and white Chanel-type cardi
> Black and white infinity scarf
> 
> ????? Help!!!


 
Well, if you really have to narrow it down, I would start with the Maxi dress then the Passione cardigan. I love the cardigan, but I am not sure it is a classic piece I would wear a couple years from now. The rest seem like classics.

Btw, I have the Passione vest & I am uncertain about it now.


----------



## xanderbsb

lilmountaingirl said:


> Yay! I found the Emma Roberts cardi this am.  And a gold space dye cardi. I really need to narrow down!  Anyone want to help me?? Please??
> 
> What would you keep?
> *Emma Roberts cardi*
> Passione zigzag cardi
> *Brown and gold zigzag long open cardi*
> Short sleeve blue multi zigzag dress
> Maxi dress
> Black and white Chanel-type cardi
> Black and white infinity scarf
> 
> ????? Help!!!



(I bolded the 2 you should definitely keep.)

Definitely keep the brown and gold zigzag long open cardigan. I haven't even seen that in person but it seems to be one of the most in-demand cardigans judging from what I've seen on other websites like e bay. 

I'd also keep the Emma Roberts cardi because it can be worn with jeans.

I'm in the same dilemma with you on the Chanel-type cardi. While I love how it looks, I'm not 100% on how it looks on me. Plus it's seems so delicate. One snag & poof, it's ruined.

I didn't buy the maxi dress because I hated how it looked on me. I'm 5'2" so it looked bulky on me.


----------



## azureartist

Found some men's ties today. They are really lovely! I have in the past worn ties with a suit. I'm hoping I can incorporate them somehow. What do you think?

Also someone returned a bunch of Ruanas. Bought the brown one (already have black).


----------



## azureartist

lilmountaingirl said:


> Yay! I found the Emma Roberts cardi this am.  And a gold space dye cardi. I really need to narrow down!  Anyone want to help me?? Please??
> 
> What would you keep?
> Emma Roberts cardi
> Passione zigzag cardi
> Brown and gold zigzag long open cardi
> Short sleeve blue multi zigzag dress
> Maxi dress
> Black and white Chanel-type cardi
> Black and white infinity scarf
> 
> ????? Help!!!



I would keep:

*Brown and gold zigzag long open cardi
Maxi dress
Black and white Chanel-type cardi
Black and white infinity scarf
*

More timeless IMHO. Maybe let the Maxi dress go if you can't find the matching cardigan. I think there are decent prices on evilbay now. I paid waaaay too much for mine...if only I had waited.


----------



## ashleyjena

lastpurse said:


> I have an Ipad 1...I wonder if it will fit into an Ipad 2 case?  It is so cute!!



I don't think anyone answered you yet, I also have an ipad 1, and have heard that it does not fit in the cases


----------



## Ohana2

I wish I found any kind of missoni scarf, and the emma roberts cardi among other things   I have been to a couple targets and seems like there's not much missoni items left.  I did find and purchase a robe today.  For 39.99 do u guys think its worth it?  There's also no tag and I hope I can return if I choose to.  I feel like some of the employees are cranky when u return without a tag.


----------



## paloma_mia

Ohana2 said:


> I wish I found any kind of missoni scarf, and the emma roberts cardi among other things   I have been to a couple targets and seems like there's not much missoni items left.  I did find and purchase a robe today.  For 39.99 do u guys think its worth it?  There's also no tag and I hope I can return if I choose to.  I feel like some of the employees are cranky when u return without a tag.



I think the robe is nice and cute.

They should still be able to return it. I have seen items being sold without the Missoni tag price on it, instead it's some generic sticker with a barcode and price that has been placed on the product.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

azureartist said:


> Maybe let the Maxi dress go if you can't find the matching cardigan. I think there are decent prices on evilbay now. I paid waaaay too much for mine...if only I had waited.



Thank you!  I am so torn but i have to cut back!  I went tonight to return a blouse and they had the burgundy v~neck pullover for $10 so of course i bought it.  Ugh.  I had found the blue zigzag open cardi in store but it had wool in it and i can't do wool.  I do agree the two pieces are great as a unit... Hmm...


----------



## azureartist

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thank you!  I am so torn but i have to cut back!  I went tonight to return a blouse and they had the burgundy v~neck pullover for $10 so of course i bought it.  Ugh.  I had found the blue zigzag open cardi in store but it had wool in it and i can't do wool.  I do agree the two pieces are great as a unit... Hmm...



Awesome find *lilmountaingirl*! I was lucky to find that one too! Perhaps return the blue maxi and buy the black maxi skirt? I have one and just found one today for my sister. I'm sorry... I'm adding to your list and you wanted to cut back. BUT I heard there may be markdowns on Tuesday for Women's - so maybe there's hope to find it on sale/clearance???


----------



## lilmountaingirl

xanderbsb said:


> I'm in the same dilemma with you on the Chanel-type cardi. While I love how it looks, I'm not 100% on how it looks on me. Plus it's seems so delicate. One snag & poof, it's ruined.



Thank you!  The only thing i'm not loving about the Emka Roberts cardi is i had to buy it a size down (all they had).  It is a little shirt and i prefer my cardis long.  I don't know if i love it because i love it or because it is so popular.  I think you should definitely keep the Chanel-esque cardi, it looks great on you!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

azureartist said:


> Awesome find *lilmountaingirl*! I was lucky to find that one too! Perhaps return the blue maxi and buy the black maxi skirt? I have one and just found one today for my sister. I'm sorry... I'm adding to your list and you wanted to cut back. BUT I heard there may be markdowns on Tuesday for Women's - so maybe there's hope to find it on sale/clearance???



I have been searching hard for either of the maxi skirts with no luck!  But i'm determined to find at least one of them.  Yay for Tuesday!  I was hoping markdowns would happen tomorrow but it isn't looking like it...


----------



## ochie

markdown already?!  when?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

lulu212121 said:


> Well, if you really have to narrow it down, I would start with the Maxi dress then the Passione cardigan. I love the cardigan, but I am not sure it is a classic piece I would wear a couple years from now. The rest seem like classics.
> 
> Btw, I have the Passione vest & I am uncertain about it now.



Thank you!  The consensus seems to be the maxi dress gets the first cut...


----------



## lilmountaingirl

mezmari said:


> I have the same dilema, and have same items minus the maxi dress (already returned), and the scarf. I'm thinking to let go emma roberts cardi, just to much zig zag for me, it's too colorful, no? cant seem to let go the blackand brown one, just lOVE the material!



It's so difficult, huh??  Ahhhh!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

LABAG said:


> As I get older, I find certain things really make me feel fantastic-keep those!



Such good advice!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

rito511 said:


> I would keep everything except maxi dress. Not that I don't like it, but I feel the others are more useful and classic.



Yeah i think that might be the first to go... But for some reason i'm really drawn to it..  Lol but i might be really drawn to all of it.  Hence my dilemma.  Lol!


----------



## m30w

lasviegas said:


> What store did you find the throw at??



wheaton, during, rare out-of-ofc, late lunch break, it wasn't rolled up, kinda messily folded flat-ish on the endcap.


----------



## m30w

paloma_mia said:


> I think the robe is nice and cute.
> 
> They should still be able to return it. I have seen items being sold without the Missoni tag price on it, instead it's some generic sticker with a barcode and price that has been placed on the product.



i've bought MfT items w/no tags whatsoever (not even the plain white, generic/target-made tags) where the cashier found the little white label tab w/DPCI # sewn in under the fabric label in order to get the item's price so they can 'check-out'(dunno the correct term, not scan, since they punch-in the #s?) for purchase.  So it stands to reason that they could/should use that DPCI tag which will match the item's DPCI on ur receipt to process ur return since that's how it was purchased, not ur fault if there wasn't a tag to begin with...  hope none of us will have hassles returning these tagless items...


----------



## m30w

ochie said:


> markdown already?!  when?



oh thanks azureartist & others for the Tues. markdown tip!  that makes sense! got excited when some were hoping for sun 10/23 markdowns but thought it's possible target would not since it's still the weekend? & dunno my areas' stores' markdown sched. & if it varies from what's posted on some helpful sites re: target clearance?

fyi i did see a pr. of girls' leggings marked 30% off sat., 10/22 
& think others have mentioned seeing kids (guessing incl. girls & infants?) clearance markdowns sat. 10/22 as well?


----------



## mezmari

lasviegas said:


> What store did you find the throw at??



shame on target employee being mean to you for thinking that you put the tag on! they always think that when u have the wrong code, however, if they did at least a little bit of thinking, theywould realize, it was not possible, because pampers is a soft box, and there is no where to hand the tag, only to stick it!! and no diapers cost 29.99, would have to be a HUGe box! the store made a mistake , obviously! So, was that story about the throw? how much you ended up paying for it?


----------



## mezmari

mezmari said:


> shame on target employee being mean to you for thinking that you put the tag on! they always think that when u have the wrong code, however, if they did at least a little bit of thinking, theywould realize, it was not possible, because pampers is a soft box, and there is no where to hand the tag, only to stick it!! and no diapers cost 29.99, would have to be a HUGe box! the store made a mistake , obviously! So, was that story about the throw? how much you ended up paying for it?



I meant to quote " m30w", sorry!


----------



## NANI1972

m30w said:


> oh thanks azureartist & others for the Tues. markdown tip!  that makes sense! got excited when some were hoping for sun 10/23 markdowns but thought it's possible target would not since it's still the weekend? & dunno my areas' stores' markdown sched. & if it varies from what's posted on some helpful sites re: target clearance?
> 
> fyi i did see a pr. of girls' leggings marked 30% off sat., 10/22
> & think others have mentioned seeing kids (guessing incl. girls & infants?) clearance markdowns sat. 10/22 as well?


Yep my Target had some of the girls items markdown 30&50% when I was there on Friday.


----------



## katlun

Targets markdown schedule:

MONDAY: Kids Clothing, Stationary Items, Electronics, Baby
TUESDAY: Domestics, Food, Womens Clothing, Pets
WEDNESDAY: Mens Clothing, Toys, HBA, Lawn and Garden
THURSDAY: Housewares, Shoes, Lingerie, Sporting Goods, Music, Movies, Books, Decor, Luggage
FRIDAY: Auto, Cosmetics, Hardware, Jewelry

Remember this not set in stone and varies from store to store


----------



## nova_girl

Just returned my adult size 10 rainboots and the girls passione scarf to the Springfield target. While I was there I saw a cart full of other returns including the mini chevron f/q sheets or duvet set, socks, pajamas  pants, bed shams . I also saw the blue open cardigan in XL and the mini journals, and I bought both. Sorry for any typos, am o my phone!


----------



## Ohana2

I just came back from target to return the robe that i bought.  I felt guilty spending $39 on something I only wear to sleep, even though its really cute.  But i did end up getting the space dye sweater tank top and a velour hoodie.  I didnt see anything on sale, the pieces i bought were full price.


----------



## azureartist

Ohana2 said:


> I just came back from target to return the robe that i bought.  I felt guilty spending $39 on something I only wear to sleep, even though its really cute.  But i did end up getting the space dye sweater tank top and a velour hoodie.  I didnt see anything on sale, the pieces i bought were full price.



Great finds on the exchange! Sometimes it happens for a reason. 
I don't recall seeing the space dyed tank top...sounds really nice. Is it grey-black?


----------



## LABAG

azureartist said:


> Great finds on the exchange! Sometimes it happens for a reason.
> I don't recall seeing the space dyed tank top...sounds really nice. Is it grey-black?


 If its the one that Im thinking of-and have-it matches the brown metallic zigzag cardigan?-its a beautiful set.


----------



## LABAG

I wore the black maxi skirt and a black DVF silk tank with rosettes-I love this skirt-so elegant with the pleats and tonal zigzags on the bottom. I added grey pearls and black pointy toe pumps and a grey Chanel timeless clutch-looked fab -IMO! This is one of my favorite pieces-that is so versitale, dressy and casual but special with the pleats and pattern zigzag.

 Its a keeper-so lucky to see this in a Target in Michigan-near the airport on my way home from a meeting-im in Louisiana-what are the chances.......


----------



## Ohana2

azureartist said:


> Great finds on the exchange! Sometimes it happens for a reason.
> I don't recall seeing the space dyed tank top...sounds really nice. Is it grey-black?



its the same material and color as the space dye cardigan (maybe im calling it wrong, but its a sleeveless top).  
Im still looking for a scarf, a long sweater, and the emma roberts cardi. =/


----------



## lulu212121

I just got back from my Target. Nothing is marked down, yet. All the clothing items are sz small!:cry:  My Target still has some homewares, comforters, hair accessories, luggage, clothing (men, women, child), shoes, hats, scarves (no infinity), lingerie, & socks.

Thanks for posting what the markdown schedule may be, katlun.


----------



## azureartist

Ohana2 said:


> its the same material and color as the space dye cardigan (maybe im calling it wrong, but its a sleeveless top).
> Im still looking for a scarf, a long sweater, and the emma roberts cardi. =/



Oh yes the gold/brown one. I have, but not yet worn it... don't you love it???


----------



## Ohana2

azureartist said:


> Oh yes the gold/brown one. I have, but not yet worn it... don't you love it???




Yes I love it and I'm too obsessed with missoni.  I should be banned from target.  I saw the luggages in the store and was so tempted but I had to stop myself.  Now I'm regretting it.


----------



## paloma_mia

I found the umbrella today, well my sister found it for me. I'm amazed she found it! It's the passione one. Yay!


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> I found the umbrella today, well my sister found it for me. I'm amazed she found it! It's the passione one. Yay!



Lucky! I wish my sister and I could work as a team but she just doesn't understand my obsession with this collection. She laughed when I told her how many Targets I've been to and the sad part is that I wasn't even done listing them all lol.


----------



## paradise392

i found a space dye cardigan today! I wasn't sure if i should get it.  I got it anyways.  I figure i can always return it.  i saw it at that target before but i didnt get it and i guess they have it again.  

They also had 2 carryons and a large pouf.  I really wanted the carryon!! I might go back and see if they have it tomorrow.  I just thought it was kinda expensive since i got a similar styled carry on this past summer.

I still want the velour hoodie and the cardigan that emma roberts wore but i'll probably never find them.


----------



## azureartist

paradise392 said:


> *i found a space dye cardigan today! I wasn't sure if i should get it.  I got it anyways.*  I figure i can always return it.  i saw it at that target before but i didnt get it and i guess they have it again.
> 
> They also had 2 carryons and a large pouf.  I really wanted the carryon!! I might go back and see if they have it tomorrow.  I just thought it was kinda expensive since i got a similar styled carry on this past summer.
> 
> I still want the velour hoodie and the cardigan that emma roberts wore but i'll probably never find them.




I say buy now - return later. I'm kicking myself for not buying the pink dress. It was a medium - large would have been better. But I did not even try it on. Should have bought and tried it on at home. Oh well! Someone made out nicely.

Saw the B&W bike today in person... very cute! Tempting, but would sit in a corner. 

I asked CS when/if they are going to mark down and they said they didn't know.


----------



## paradise392

azureartist said:


> I say buy now - return later. I'm kicking myself for not buying the pink dress. It was a medium - large would have been better. But I did not even try it on. Should have bought and tried it on at home. Oh well! Someone made out nicely.
> 
> Saw the B&W bike today in person... very cute! Tempting, but would sit in a corner.
> 
> I asked CS when/if they are going to mark down and they said they didn't know.



I bought it!! i'm still not sure if i should keep it or not.  Its a size too big too.  

Aw maybe you'll get lucky and find it on clearance! Same thing happened to me.  Except I went back and it was still there!  I wanted the blue and pink zig zag short sleeve dress.  It was a medium too but i felt more comfortable in a large.  I found the dress later on in a large so i did an exchange.  

I haven't seen the bike in stores at all.  Do you know how much it retails for?  

I hope they mark down their items soon! I hope we both get lucky and find clearance items!!


----------



## azureartist

paradise392 said:


> I bought it!! i'm still not sure if i should keep it or not.  Its a size too big too.
> 
> Aw maybe you'll get lucky and find it on clearance! Same thing happened to me.  Except I went back and it was still there!  I wanted the blue and pink zig zag short sleeve dress.  It was a medium too but i felt more comfortable in a large.  I found the dress later on in a large so i did an exchange.
> 
> *I haven't seen the bike in stores at all.  Do you know how much it retails for?
> 
> I hope they mark down their items soon! I hope we both get lucky and find clearance items!! *



Bike is $399. Thanks for your well wishes *Paradise*!  I hope we do get lucky! Love to find items I have (and have yet to wear still NWT) and find them on clearance and return!


----------



## alliemia

paradise392 said:


> I bought it!! i'm still not sure if i should keep it or not.  Its a size too big too.
> 
> Aw maybe you'll get lucky and find it on clearance! Same thing happened to me.  Except I went back and it was still there!  I wanted the blue and pink zig zag short sleeve dress.  It was a medium too but i felt more comfortable in a large.  I found the dress later on in a large so i did an exchange.
> 
> I haven't seen the bike in stores at all.  Do you know how much it retails for?
> 
> I hope they mark down their items soon! I hope we both get lucky and find clearance items!!



I bought the bike a few weeks ago and it was $399


----------



## lilmountaingirl

azureartist said:


> I hope we do get lucky! Love to find items I have (and have yet to wear still NWT) and find them on clearance and return!



Me too Me too!


----------



## paradise392

alliemia said:


> I bought the bike a few weeks ago and it was $399



ok thanks! Have you used it yet? How do you like it?


----------



## katlun

Got my $25 gift card today


----------



## zinacef

got my $25 giftcard, too. anybody else got theirs for having their orders cancelled or not fulfilled.  i placed 3 orders, 1 came and i returned it and i cancelled the other 2 and target emailed me re- GC.  i was able to get the items i like from the store when it first came out though so this GC is really appreciated.


----------



## cwales22

I have been lurking this thread for a while and wanted to let you girls know that I went to two Targets today... One had the Womens clothing 30% off and the kids at 50% off.... The other target I went to had all the stationary marked at 30% off but the clothes were not marked clearance yet..  Hope you guys get to find what you want!


----------



## m30w

cwales22 said:


> I have been lurking this thread for a while and wanted to let you girls know that I went to two Targets today... One had the Womens clothing 30% off and the kids at 50% off.... The other target I went to had all the stationary marked at 30% off but the clothes were not marked clearance yet..  Hope you guys get to find what you want!



wow! thank u so much! if u don't mind me asking (but please don't answer if u're uncomfortable saying), which locations (or state) were these?


----------



## cwales22

m30w said:


> wow! thank u so much! if u don't mind me asking (but please don't answer if u're uncomfortable saying), which locations (or state) were these?


 

I am in Birmingham, Alabama!


----------



## nova_girl

cwales22 said:


> I have been lurking this thread for a while and wanted to let you girls know that I went to two Targets today... One had the Womens clothing 30% off and the kids at 50% off.... The other target I went to had all the stationary marked at 30% off but the clothes were not marked clearance yet.. Hope you guys get to find what you want!


 
Thanks for the report! I hope my class gets out early tonight so I can go to Target before they close lol


----------



## Catbaglover

Wondering if anyone has tried to return something to Target store that was bought with a regular credit card on the website. Do you bring the packing list with, even though it has no money amounts aren't on it?

TIA.


----------



## ashleyjena

At my Target today the kids clothing was 30% off and womens was not marked down yet, neither was housewares, stationery, or anything else. 

I am hoping for womens to be marked down tomorrow since that is what the schedule usually is. going to a bunch of locations tomorrow!


----------



## HauteMama

^ You need to print out the receipt online to return an item in-store. You do not need the packing list to return it, just follow the return process online for returning in-store and take the printed receipt with you.


----------



## Mixedbag

Catbaglover said:


> Wondering if anyone has tried to return something to Target store that was bought with a regular credit card on the website. Do you bring the packing list with, even though it has no money amounts aren't on it?
> 
> TIA.



Yes.  They need the slip that says "Hello" in big red letters at the top.  I learned the hard way.  It took me about 20 minutes to get that info off the in-store kiosk.  Biggest PITA, that was.


----------



## Mixedbag

HauteMama said:


> ^ You need to print out the receipt online to return an item in-store. You do not need the packing list to return it, just follow the return process online for returning in-store and take the printed receipt with you.



You see, I had done that, and the register wouldn't recognize it.  I was beyond annoyed.  Actually, I just printed the receipt.  I didn't do the online return process prior to going to the store.  I only did that once I had trouble at the store (I did it at the kiosk).  

Anyway, can't hurt to bring that packing list, just in case.


----------



## Mixedbag

cwales22 said:


> I am in Birmingham, Alabama!



As of Sunday, there were no markdowns (except for the online items).  I didn't go yesterday, since they were waiting for a fax from corporate, giving them the go-ahead.  I'm guessing if they got it yesterday sometime, the midnight crew did the markdowns overnight.  I'm driving by this morning to check.


----------



## Catbaglover

Thanks HauteMama and MixedBag.  I'll get the receipts & papers ready ahead of my Target visit. Still trying to decide for sure what to return. lol.


----------



## azureartist

Mixedbag said:


> As of Sunday, there were no markdowns (except for the online items).  I didn't go yesterday, since they were waiting for a fax from corporate, giving them the go-ahead.  I'm guessing if they got it yesterday sometime, the midnight crew did the markdowns overnight.  I'm driving by this morning to check.



Any (good) news? :snack:


----------



## NANI1972

Ugh I'm getting sooooo agrivated! I have called my local Target twice this morning(two hours apart) already asking if the women's MFT is being marked down today. I keep getting told that the "mark down crew" is busy with something else and hasn't had a chance to scan the items yet to see if the markdown is today. I was tempted ask if someone could just scan an item real quick and tell me........I don't know about you guys but I find Targets CS to be very lacking (at least on the phone anyway)!


----------



## ffwbe

I went to my local Target on the way to work and the women's clothing and shoes were still full price. Only the baby/girls items were marked down 30%. Idk, they do mark down women's clothing on Tuesdays so maybe they are going to do it later today?


----------



## Mixedbag

azureartist said:


> Any (good) news? :snack:


I saw some stuff on clearance this morning: the men's black and white sweater (L), girls multi-color cardigan (XL), a few passione trench coats, and a ton of the passione button down blouses.

There are still items that are not on clearance yet.  I just think they haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## paradise392

I went to 2 targets today and one of them had a few markdowns but they were mostly kids stuff.  The first target had no markdowns, actually they didnt really have anything left.  Just the green and purple vneck sweater and a chemise.


----------



## NANI1972

Finally found out that my local Target marked down the women's clothing but not the shoes yet. I was told the shoes would be marked down Thursday, possibly Friday. I don't understand why they are staggering the mark downs, very annoying!


ETA Hmmm I guess they have particular days that they mark down certain inventory. Meh still annoyed lol


----------



## alliemia

I bought the red medallion twin comforter set at Target today. It was marked 'online item' and $40, I'm going to use it in my son's room.


----------



## nova_girl

I went to Target during my lunch break. The womens and girls clothes were marked down but housewares, shoes and lingerie were not. I was able to buy the clutch though so it wasn't an entirely wasted trip!


----------



## Chanel 0407

i guess I have 2 $25 giftcards coming.  Orders were cancelled.


----------



## NANI1972

Went to Target today and managed to score the black/white cardi and the blue ZZ skirt it's a little big on me but all they had was a L.


----------



## bagsforme

Chanel 0407 said:


> i guess I have 2 $25 giftcards coming.  Orders were cancelled.



Its only one per Missoni for Target screw up.  That means if you placed 5 orders and one item from each order was canceled, then you still only get one $25 card.

I was at Target today and only the kids clothes were marked down.

Were they canceled today?  I wish they would let me know if the rest of my order was canceled so I can start stalking evilbay.


----------



## Chanel 0407

They actually sent the e-mail like 2 days ago that my items were cancelled.




bagsforme said:


> Its only one per Missoni for Target screw up. That means if you placed 5 orders and one item from each order was canceled, then you still only get one $25 card.
> 
> I was at Target today and only the kids clothes were marked down.
> 
> Were they canceled today? I wish they would let me know if the rest of my order was canceled so I can start stalking evilbay.


----------



## La Comtesse

NANI1972 said:


> Ugh I'm getting sooooo agrivated! I have called my local Target twice this morning(two hours apart) already asking if the women's MFT is being marked down today. I keep getting told that the "mark down crew" is busy with something else and hasn't had a chance to scan the items yet to see if the markdown is today. I was tempted ask if someone could just scan an item real quick and tell me........*I don't know about you guys but I find Targets CS to be very lacking (at least on the phone anyway)*!


 
I think it depends on (1) the store and (2) the individual employee.  With all the hunting I've been forced to do for my online cancelled items, I've visited more local Targets than I would ever have otherwise (on numerous visits).  I think my local store is the best for customer service all around.  But I've had some employees there that couldn't be bothered.  

I actually called once since the Target website was showing inventory on a pillow.  The lady put me on hold for several minutes, then came back and said it must not be in stock because it wouldn't be where the computer was telling her it was.  I went to the store anyway that day, and put the number in the scanner.  It said it was in the stock room.  I asked an employee nearby if he could check for me.  He punched it in his scanner and said, "we have two." I told him that was perfect, and I'd take both...then thanked him profusely when he brought them out.  If I had listened to the lady I called, I would never have gotten them.

Today there is a store I went to that is much further away but usually has more inventory (or rather any inventory).  There is a "manager" there that I saw the last and only time I visited and he seemed awfully unhelpful to every customer he encountered.  Of course, he works in "cutomer service"--lol, where else would he work?   Everyone else in the store seems very nice and helpful.  Today I found one dress marked down and another that was not--same dress different size.  He told me that he couldn't mark the size I wanted down because it wasn't marked down yet.  Really?  Same exact dress, two different sizes.  This was after an employee in that department said all Missoni women's were marked down today.  I may call the customer service line, because this doesn't seem right.

There are some stores or some individual employees that are just plain unhelpful.  But a lot of employees I've encountered are so nice and helpful.  The problem is trying to avoid the bad ones, when the store is showing inventory of an item you really want.


----------



## ashleyjena

Today my store had womens, kids, and mens marked down. Accessories (including mens ties), and housewares were not.

I picked up a famiglia large chevron duvet cover that i'm unsure if i'm keeping because it was full price, and a blue/brown oblong throw pillow (totally gorgeous!) 

There are a few items I may pick up if they go 50% off, but they've been kicking around my target for a while now, so my fingers are crossed that they stick around. 
Once housewares are marked down I'm going to pick up a passione zig zag ceramic rectangle platter that's been at my store a few days. it has some imperfections so i don't want to pay full price, but i'll take it for 30% off lol


----------



## saban

No markdowns yet to the Targets I've been to.  But I did take a note from you lovely ladies and hit up a Goodwill near the Target.  No clothing but I did get bowls and plates in the black and silver ceramic pattern.  4 each of bowls, large plates and salad plates for $1.99 each.

Even the cashier was surprised that they had them.


----------



## azureartist

saban said:


> No markdowns yet to the Targets I've been to.  But I did take a note from you lovely ladies and hit up a Goodwill near the Target.  No clothing but I did get bowls and plates in the black and silver ceramic pattern.  4 each of bowls, large plates and salad plates for $1.99 each.
> 
> Even the cashier was surprised that they had them.



Wow... amazing! We're they just random pieces ( a broken up set?) and were there any flaws?


----------



## saban

azureartist said:


> Wow... amazing! We're they just random pieces ( a broken up set?) and were there any flaws?



Yep.  They were on a shelf in three stacks of four.  I immediately grabbed a cart and put them in.  There are a few flaws.  Some of the silver from the edges on one plate has rubbed off, a few of the salad plates had small chips off the black part come off (price sticker peeled off specks of black from the silver part) and one salad plate has a pretty good scratch on it.

But considering that they were mass produced and super ornate in general I'm sure all of these flaws would have happened in a week's worth of use.  I don't expect them to hold up like fine china (or even like how some of my IKEA plates have held up TBH) but for the price I'm happy to have them and I won't get all freaked out when I use them or if one breaks.


----------



## nova_girl

saban said:


> No markdowns yet to the Targets I've been to. But I did take a note from you lovely ladies and hit up a Goodwill near the Target. No clothing but I did get bowls and plates in the black and silver ceramic pattern. 4 each of bowls, large plates and salad plates for $1.99 each.
> 
> Even the cashier was surprised that they had them.


 
I went to my local Goodwill and they didn't have anything, so congratulations on your finds!


----------



## azureartist

Some puzzle plates, framed tiles, random things on target.com. Missed the votives! 

Don't forget coupon codes for $5 off!!


----------



## Kansashalo

I went to my Target yesterday and I noticed LOTS of Missoni stuff - tons of ballet flats, duvet sets, comforters, even lots of luggage and stationary (so the resellers must have returned things).  I did notice that while women's clothing was on clearance, nothing else such as housewares was.


----------



## azureartist

In addition to my post above you can stack codes. 
Search for Target coupon codes.
Click and it will take to the Target site. ($5 off)
When checking out apply TGT75HFN ($5 off)
Go to you your mr re bates or e bates account.
Find Target and click from there.
You will also get credit on this account (3-4%).

HTH.


----------



## afsweet

went to target yesterday and spotted: women's heels, a few pairs of kids' flats, the women's black & white silk undergarment set, lots of the flower pattern crates, a pair of the pj shorts, lots of baby onesies and kids sweaters, a pair of kids leggings.

also found a laptop case and was soooo tempted to buy it, but it was for 15 in. laptops, and mine is 13 in. 

i think the only item marked down was the pair of leggings. i don't think the other kids stuff was marked down at all. 

i was able to score the striped cosmetic clutch (not marked down though). it was the only one there, so i didn't want to chance it.


----------



## SohoChic

I def. think that resellers have been returning items.  A friend of mine was able to pick up both the Passione AND the Brown large chevron duvets at Target for me.  I already have the Brown but the one she got was cheper 40 bux !! So I'm gonna have my decorator make me some extra throw pillow AND curtains for my bedroom !


----------



## CindyKay

Received the $25 gift card in the mail yesterday


----------



## authenticplease

I have been obsessed with stopping by the store near my office.....er,ummmm perhaps more often than I should admit!  But I have found quite a few home items to update my library and guest rooms with.

2 black white chevron poufs marked $50 each
1 blue white chevron pouf marked $50
2 colore looping pillows $29.99 each
2 passione looping pillows $29.99 each
1 passione chevron pillow $29.99(I think)
Via Floral f/q duvet & shams for $50.(online return to store)
Colore duvet & shams in king for guest room $120
 Plus I have a passione throw for my bedroom and the passione hand towels/bath mat

I have also updated a guest room with the Via Floral duvet/shams and the blue/white chevron pouf! 

Here are the b/w poufs in the library with a mirrored Target table in the center


----------



## minatol

authenticplease said:


> I have also updated a guest room with the Via Floral duvet/shams and the blue/white chevron pouf!
> 
> Here are the b/w poufs in the library with a mirrored Target table in the center


 
Wow!  I love how the poufs look here.  I ended up returning two large ones I got last month.  I planned to use them for a bit of wasted space upstairs but I couldn't really work it out.  The poufs were too large for my tinsy space.  I am so envious of your library.  I bet the guest room also looks awesome.


----------



## nova_girl

authenticplease said:


> I have been obsessed with stopping by the store near my office.....er,ummmm perhaps more often than I should admit! But I have found quite a few home items to update my library and guest rooms with.
> 
> 2 black white chevron poufs marked $50 each
> 1 blue white chevron pouf marked $50
> 2 colore looping pillows $29.99 each
> 2 passione looping pillows $29.99 each
> 1 passione chevron pillow $29.99(I think)
> Via Floral f/q duvet & shams for $50.(online return to store)
> Colore duvet & shams in king for guest room $120
> Plus I have a passione throw for my bedroom and the passione hand towels/bath mat
> 
> I have also updated a guest room with the Via Floral duvet/shams and the blue/white chevron pouf!
> 
> Here are the b/w poufs in the library with a mirrored Target table in the center


 

I love your library! I'm tempted to go back to Target during my lunch break (even though I was there yesterday) just to see if any more returns have trickled in.


----------



## La Comtesse

authenticplease said:


> I have been obsessed with stopping by the store near my office.....er,ummmm perhaps more often than I should admit!  But I have found quite a few home items to update my library and guest rooms with.
> 
> 2 black white chevron poufs marked $50 each
> 1 blue white chevron pouf marked $50
> 2 colore looping pillows $29.99 each
> 2 passione looping pillows $29.99 each
> 1 passione chevron pillow $29.99(I think)
> Via Floral f/q duvet & shams for $50.(online return to store)
> Colore duvet & shams in king for guest room $120
> Plus I have a passione throw for my bedroom and the passione hand towels/bath mat
> 
> I have also updated a guest room with the Via Floral duvet/shams and the blue/white chevron pouf!
> 
> Here are the b/w poufs in the library with a mirrored Target table in the center


 
 Wow!  You found those both at your store, lucky you.  They look great in your library.  I saw the table at a local Target (while looking for Missoni) and liked that too.   I like how you were able to mix them with more traditional style furnishings.


----------



## LABAG

8 Blankets were at my store 1/2 price-$12.48 ! great gifts.


----------



## lasviegas

Ladies-- don't forget Target has a 14 day adjustment policy-- if you take your receipt in within 14 days of purchase and something has gone down, they will refund you the difference!


----------



## ashleyjena

lasviegas said:


> Ladies-- don't forget Target has a 14 day adjustment policy-- if you take your receipt in within 14 days of purchase and something has gone down, they will refund you the difference!


 
I have heard that they don't do this with clearance though. I want to try with the duvet I just bought but I don't think clearance counts with this.


----------



## lovemydeals

lasviegas said:


> Ladies-- don't forget Target has a 14 day adjustment policy-- if you take your receipt in within 14 days of purchase and something has gone down, they will refund you the difference!





ashleyjena said:


> I have heard that they don't do this with clearance though. I want to try with the duvet I just bought but I don't think clearance counts with this.



Yep, doesnt work on clearance items.  You may be able to return and rebuy, but most won't let you buy it back right away.


----------



## lulu212121

LABAG said:


> 8 Blankets were at my store 1/2 price-$12.48 ! great gifts.


 
 I wish that was my store!



lasviegas said:


> Ladies-- don't forget Target has a 14 day adjustment policy-- if you take your receipt in within 14 days of purchase and something has gone down, they will refund you the difference!


 
Can anyone confirm if this is true?

I searched my receipt for price adjustment, but I don't see anything. I can't find anything about this on their website, except for ad pricing vs online pricing.


----------



## ashleyjena

lulu212121 said:


> I wish that was my store!
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this is true?
> 
> I searched my receipt for price adjustment, but I don't see anything. I can't find anything about this on their website, except for ad pricing vs online pricing.


 
it only works for sale pricing, not clearance. and missoni unfortunately won't go on sale in that way.


----------



## lulu212121

^Thank you!


----------



## nova_girl

You guys may remember that I returned the girl's passione scarf a while back. Well, today is my birthday and since my mom knows how obsessed I've been with this collection she's been going to all three local Targets this week to see if she can find me the Infinity scarf I've really wanted to find. Well, I think she bought me the same girl's scarf I returned because it also didn't have a tag and it had the same snag I noticed before! I only returned it because I thought it was a bit small for $14.99 but she was able to get it for $5.99 so she good a great deal. Also, I was given a surprise birthday party at work and was able to take the rest of the cake home with me. There was a lot left, too much to put on a plate, so of course I put it on my MfT platter lol.


----------



## La Comtesse

nova_girl said:


> You guys may remember that I returned the girl's passione scarf a while back. Well, today is my birthday and since my mom knows how obsessed I've been with this collection she's been going to all three local Targets this week to see if she can find me the Infinity scarf I've really wanted to find. Well, I think she bought me the same girl's scarf I returned because it also didn't have a tag and it had the same snag I noticed before! I only returned it because I thought it was a bit small for $14.99 but she was able to get it for $5.99 so she good a great deal. Also, I was given a surprise birthday party at work and was able to take the rest of the cake home with me. There was a lot left, too much to put on a plate, so of course I put it on my MfT platter lol.


 
Aww, how nice of your mother to look for your scarf.  Hope you find whichever one you are looking for now.  I ordered only one of the brown (that matches the cardigan set) on launch day.  (Thinking if anyone else in my family wanted one, we could get another one later-LOL).  I had been looking everywhere for one--for one my relatives-- and found one yesterday.  I've never seen the black one, but I hope I do eventually.

I'm sure the cake looks even better on the MfT platter.  Hope you have a very happy birthday (I always celebrate for a few days). artyhat:


----------



## nova_girl

La Comtesse said:


> Aww, how nice of your mother to look for your scarf.  Hope you find whichever one you are looking for now.  I ordered only one of the brown (that matches the cardigan set) on launch day.  (Thinking if anyone else in my family wanted one, we could get another one later-LOL).  I had been looking everywhere for one--for one my relatives-- and found one yesterday.  I've never seen the black one, but I hope I do eventually.
> 
> I'm sure the cake looks even better on the MfT platter.  Hope you have a very happy birthday (I always celebrate for a few days). artyhat:



Thank you for the birthday wishes! 

My mom is great, I think I'll keep her . I'm looking for any of the adult scarves but especially the passione infinity scarf. Knowing that you found one gives me hope!


----------



## Ohana2

Went to Target today to see if there were any sale items.  THe store was almost bare of anything missoni.  I was lucky enough to find a girls striped cardigan in XL on clearance for $20.  I bought that and bought 2 tights (stockings) one in black and one in purple on sale for $11 each.  Im still in search of a few items, which i doubt i'll find.


----------



## nova_girl

Ohana2 said:


> Went to Target today to see if there were any sale items.  THe store was almost bare of anything missoni.  I was lucky enough to find a girls striped cardigan in XL on clearance for $20.  I bought that and bought 2 tights (stockings) one in black and one in purple on sale for $11 each.  Im still in search of a few items, which i doubt i'll find.



This makes me sad


----------



## Catbaglover

NovaGirl; Happy Birthday to you! I could go for a slice of your cake right now!  LOL And your Mom was indeed a sweetheart to look for a scarf for you. 

Authenticplease: I love your library. The poufs look stunning the way you situated them in your room. I really like you mirrored table, too. Thanks for sharing your pic.


----------



## La Comtesse

Ohana2 said:


> Went to Target today to see if there were any sale items.  THe store was almost bare of anything missoni.  I was lucky enough to find a girls striped cardigan in XL on clearance for $20.  I bought that and bought 2 tights (stockings) one in black and one in purple on sale for $11 each.  Im still in search of a few items, which i doubt i'll find.


 
I don't know how many Targets are near you, but I think there will be more returns.  It seems like certain stores near me get more Missoni (as returns) than others.  It may be difficult to find specific items, but if you are persistent, hopefully you'll find more pieces to buy.  Good Luck.


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> You guys may remember that I returned the girl's passione scarf a while back. Well, today is my birthday and since my mom knows how obsessed I've been with this collection she's been going to all three local Targets this week to see if she can find me the Infinity scarf I've really wanted to find. Well, I think she bought me the same girl's scarf I returned because it also didn't have a tag and it had the same snag I noticed before! I only returned it because I thought it was a bit small for $14.99 but she was able to get it for $5.99 so she good a great deal. Also, I was given a surprise birthday party at work and was able to take the rest of the cake home with me. There was a lot left, too much to put on a plate, so of course I put it on my MfT platter lol.



*Happy Birthday Nova_girl*!!!   What a cute story! I could live with a little snag for $5.99.  Especially since it's sooooooo long - you can adjust it to hide the snag.


----------



## ashleyjena

I got a brown large chevron duvet but it was full price. I may end up returning it because I just don't see myself using it. 

On the other hand, I got a full price oblong blue/brown throw pillow and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. If there are more when they go on clearance I'll probably get another.


----------



## azureartist

ashleyjena said:


> I got a brown large chevron duvet but it was full price. I may end up returning it because I just don't see myself using it.
> 
> On the other hand, I got a full price oblong blue/brown throw pillow and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. If there are more when they go on clearance I'll probably get another.



Where did you find it (in the store)? I'm always on the lookout, but don't know where they stash these things sometimes.


----------



## Ohana2

La Comtesse said:
			
		

> I don't know how many Targets are near you, but I think there will be more returns.  It seems like certain stores near me get more Missoni (as returns) than others.  It may be difficult to find specific items, but if you are persistent, hopefully you'll find more pieces to buy.  Good Luck.



I will keep checking although its disappointing when I drive to multiple targets to find them missoni-less.  Nevertheless, I'm still going to look for items.  There's more clothes and makeup bags that I want....lol.  I'm too obsessed.


----------



## paloma_mia

Hey everyone,

Been out due to having surgery. I have a funny story, when they woke me up from my surgery, the first word to come to my mind was Missoni. I sat there smiling and laughing to myself about it. I told my family about it and of course they laughed at me. LOL!

My mom and sister managed to get me a colore clutch cosmetic bag, black and white candle, and the blue striped tie for my fiancé. Also, before going into surgery (the day before), I purchased one of the baby blankets on sale.


----------



## paloma_mia

nova_girl said:


> You guys may remember that I returned the girl's passione scarf a while back. Well, today is my birthday and since my mom knows how obsessed I've been with this collection she's been going to all three local Targets this week to see if she can find me the Infinity scarf I've really wanted to find. Well, I think she bought me the same girl's scarf I returned because it also didn't have a tag and it had the same snag I noticed before! I only returned it because I thought it was a bit small for $14.99 but she was able to get it for $5.99 so she good a great deal. Also, I was given a surprise birthday party at work and was able to take the rest of the cake home with me. There was a lot left, too much to put on a plate, so of course I put it on my MfT platter lol.


Happy Birthday, Nova_Girl! Hope your birthday was a great one! That was very sweet of your mom! Your mom rules!  I still hope you get the infinity scarf.


----------



## NANI1972

shoes and accesories are know 30% off, managed to snag a pair of the black suede pumps this morning!


----------



## La Comtesse

Ohana2 said:


> I will keep checking although its disappointing when I drive to multiple targets to find them missoni-less.  Nevertheless, I'm still going to look for items.  There's more clothes and makeup bags that I want....lol.  I'm too obsessed.


 
I understand completely-lol.  I still want a few things that I missed online on Sept. 13th.  Some of them are online exclusives that I will most likely never find.  But I keep going hoping to find one.  The problem is, it's tempting to buy whatever Missoni they have that you kind of like.  

I try to limit my trips to Targets nearby that I am passing while running other errands.  But there is one Target further away that almost always has returns (wish I lived closer to that one ).  And I've called to ask if they have anything before going to a specific Target to look.  But as others have posted, Target CS can be pretty bad at times (it all depends on if you are lucky enough to get someone nice on the phone).  Maybe if you can get your Missoni hunting (lol) strategy down, you won't waste too many trips to the store.

I also read several posts about problems with returns.  I am still waiting on a few online items that if they ship (doubtful at this point), I will need to return the sizes I currently have.  It seems some people are really having trouble with this--Target making them print out receipts at home, then telling them they need a diffferent receipt when they arrive back in the store.  This is absolutely ridiculous.  The packages should come with an invoice that allows you to return it to the store.  This is very poor customer service, imo.


----------



## La Comtesse

Hope you are feeling better, paloma-mia.  

I understand about the Missoni thing when you woke up.  I'm starting to have dreams that I found some of the items I still want and I wake up feeling like I have to get to the store before they're gone. :shame:


----------



## kodem31

I can't believe that I am still obsessed with MFT!!! I can't help but to look for things when I go into Target, but they are so hard to find! It's become a scavenger hunt since everything I've scored recently has been hidden!!!! One tip is that if you are looking for plates, look behind the plates that they have fronted on the shelf! I found a full set of the black and white floral print plates that way. Also, if you are still on a quest for a throw like I was, I just bought a Gucci throw for less than what the MFT throws are selling for on eBay at DSW!!!! I think I can finally put this madness/sickness to rest now!


----------



## nova_girl

Catbaglover said:


> NovaGirl; Happy Birthday to you! I could go for a slice of your cake right now!  LOL And your Mom was indeed a sweetheart to look for a scarf for you.


 
Thank you! I could go for a slice of the cake right now too but infortunately it's at home 



azureartist said:


> *Happy Birthday Nova_girl*!!!  What a cute story! I could live with a little snag for $5.99.  Especially since it's sooooooo long - you can adjust it to hide the snag.


 
Thank you! I'm wearing the scarf today actually; if I remember, I'll try to take a picture when I get back from class for the modeling thread.


----------



## lulu212121

Just returned from my store & everything has been marked 30% off. There is still quite a bit of frames, bedding, cannisters, vases, etc. Just nothing I really want! LOL!


----------



## New2Coach

My store was 30% off on bedding, luggage, well that is about all they had. I was tempted by the luggage, but it was still out of my price range. They did have the travel tote in the blue and white print that I am really considering, but wanted to get some reviews from people who own one. It is now priced around $35.00 and I was wondering if it is worth the price? I know many people said it felt cheap. I am just trying to figure out if I really need it or do I want it because it is Missoni and its on sale?
So what are your opinions on the Travel tote?


----------



## azureartist

New2Coach said:


> My store was 30% off on bedding, luggage, well that is about all they had. I was tempted by the luggage, but it was still out of my price range. They did have the travel tote in the blue and white print that I am really considering, but wanted to get some reviews from people who own one. It is now priced around $35.00 and I was wondering if it is worth the price? I know many people said it felt cheap. I am just trying to figure out if I really need it or do I want it because it is Missoni and its on sale?
> So what are your opinions on the Travel tote?



I like it - have yet to use it. I think it's black and white... I know it looks more navy. I would have loved to find it on clearance. You can always buy and return. Lucky you!!! My Targets are drying up!


----------



## Ohana2

La Comtesse said:
			
		

> I understand completely-lol.  I still want a few things that I missed online on Sept. 13th.  Some of them are online exclusives that I will most likely never find.  But I keep going hoping to find one.  The problem is, it's tempting to buy whatever Missoni they have that you kind of like.
> 
> I try to limit my trips to Targets nearby that I am passing while running other errands.  But there is one Target further away that almost always has returns (wish I lived closer to that one ).  And I've called to ask if they have anything before going to a specific Target to look.  But as others have posted, Target CS can be pretty bad at times (it all depends on if you are lucky enough to get someone nice on the phone).  Maybe if you can get your Missoni hunting (lol) strategy down, you won't waste too many trips to the store.
> 
> I also read several posts about problems with returns.  I am still waiting on a few online items that if they ship (doubtful at this point), I will need to return the sizes I currently have.  It seems some people are really having trouble with this--Target making them print out receipts at home, then telling them they need a diffferent receipt when they arrive back in the store.  This is absolutely ridiculous.  The packages should come with an invoice that allows you to return it to the store.  This is very poor customer service, imo.



I need to come up with a strategy or see a therapist....lol!  I've never been to target this many times in my life.  Ive also never been so obsessed with anything.  theres only 2 targets near me, but I drive out of my way to go to some.  
The only things I ordered online were makeup cases...still want more by the way....and I ordered rain boots which I love!  I cant get enough!


----------



## youngprof

I received the small swirled glass vase that I ordered from Target's website the other day - so pretty! (And another thank you to this thread!)

Now I have all three of the glass vases, which makes me very happy, and I bought them all at retail, no inflated ebay prices.

My local Target had very little the last time I was there, but it did have 2 of the black and white sweater coat, both in XL. They were obviously returns (no Missoni for Target tags).

I tried one on - I'm afraid it was just too big. And at $79.99, too expensive. If I go back and see one on clearance, _maybe_.


----------



## authenticplease

kodem31 said:


> I can't believe that I am still obsessed with MFT!!! I can't help but to look for things when I go into Target, but they are so hard to find! It's become a scavenger hunt since everything I've scored recently has been hidden!!!! One tip is that if you are looking for plates, look behind the plates that they have fronted on the shelf! I found a full set of the black and white floral print plates that way. Also, if you are still on a quest for a throw like I was, I just bought a Gucci throw for less than what the MFT throws are selling for on eBay at DSW!!!! I think I can finally put this madness/sickness to rest now!


 


Ohana2 said:


> I will keep checking although its disappointing when I drive to multiple targets to find them missoni-less. Nevertheless, I'm still going to look for items. There's more clothes and makeup bags that I want....lol. I'm too obsessed.


 


nova_girl said:


> You guys may remember that I returned the girl's passione scarf a while back. Well, today is my birthday and since my mom knows how obsessed I've been with this collection she's been going to all three local Targets this week to see if she can find me the Infinity scarf I've really wanted to find. Well, I think she bought me the same girl's scarf I returned because it also didn't have a tag and it had the same snag I noticed before! I only returned it because I thought it was a bit small for $14.99 but she was able to get it for $5.99 so she good a great deal. Also, I was given a surprise birthday party at work and was able to take the rest of the cake home with me. There was a lot left, too much to put on a plate, so of course I put it on my MfT platter lol.


 
I love hearing all of these stories!  I am still scavenger hunting too! I found a Passione floral bath towel today.....not marked down but I will thrilled regardless!


----------



## authenticplease

minatol said:


> Wow! I love how the poufs look here. I ended up returning two large ones I got last month. I planned to use them for a bit of wasted space upstairs but I couldn't really work it out. The poufs were too large for my tinsy space. I am so envious of your library. I bet the guest room also looks awesome.


 


nova_girl said:


> I love your library! I'm tempted to go back to Target during my lunch break (even though I was there yesterday) just to see if any more returns have trickled in.


 


La Comtesse said:


> Wow! You found those both at your store, lucky you. They look great in your library. I saw the table at a local Target (while looking for Missoni) and liked that too.  I like how you were able to mix them with more traditional style furnishings.


 
Thanks, ladies!  I have had so much fun hunting for items to 'freshen' up my traditional decor with.......Missoni home items have always been too expensive for me, especially with two kids running around and nothing being sacred!

Minatol.....here is my guest room  Of course my furbaby loves the white fuzzy rug....and my daughter is hiding in the 'fat' side of the curtains...LOL!







And a close up of all of the yummy Missoni fabric together!  






This was just an update to all of the white matalesse coverlet/shams I had in this room.


----------



## mjsmurf77

OK, so I've been to four Targets this week, hoping to find anything (on sale or otherwise) and have finally had some good luck. Sunday I found the famiglia panel dress (it's a size too big but I plan on wearing it under long cardis, so it'll work). Tuesday I found the passione tote (woo hoo!) ... and then today, the colore zigzag pillows popped up on the MfT Tracker as limited availability at by far the most disorganized Target in my area. I headed out (it's _sort of _on my way to work) and checked the scanner, which said it was in the stock room. I found the nicest Red Shirt who disappeared into the stock room and came back with a box....TWO of the zigzag pillows! They're full price but I don't care. Thanks again, Miss Kris--I hope when you get to heaven there's a room full of Missoni waiting for you!


----------



## mjsmurf77

authenticplease said:


> Thanks, ladies! I have had so much fun hunting for items to 'freshen' up my traditional decor with.......Missoni home items have always been too expensive for me, especially with two kids running around and nothing being sacred!
> 
> Minatol.....here is my guest room Of course my furbaby loves the white fuzzy rug....and my daughter is hiding in the 'fat' side of the curtains...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of all of the yummy Missoni fabric together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was just an update to all of the white matalesse coverlet/shams I had in this room.


 
That room is magazine-worthy--I love how you've worked your Missoni things into the room!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

authenticplease said:


> Thanks, ladies!  I have had so much fun hunting for items to 'freshen' up my traditional decor with.......Missoni home items have always been too expensive for me, especially with two kids running around and nothing being sacred!
> 
> Minatol.....here is my guest room  Of course my furbaby loves the white fuzzy rug....and my daughter is hiding in the 'fat' side of the curtains...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of all of the yummy Missoni fabric together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was just an update to all of the white matalesse coverlet/shams I had in this room.



I love the look of the Missoni with the sleigh bed!!!!!


----------



## nancypants

Aloha! I am on vacation in Waikiki and the Target here called my name. So today after north shore, I stopped by one of the Targets here on Oahu. 

I know... I've said it before, I have an addiction problem. 

Anyhow... The prices are INSANE here! Most things are $10 more than mainland! I picked up the black sweater and it was marked down to $33.99. Wasn't it $39.99 on the mainland? Everything had a markup!


----------



## saligator

Target cancelled my remaining items and sent me a $25.00 gift card today. 

I went online and found a regular Missoni (not Missoni for Target) scarf for $100 and I bought it!

I wore the B/W sweater coat out today (Its finally cool enough for a sweater) and had to get my tires checked. I felt like I looked like a tire wearing b/w zig zag. LOL

I keep thinking I'm done with Missoni at Target, but I check the racks every time I'm in a Target.


----------



## *want it all*

nancypants said:


> Aloha! I am on vacation in Waikiki and the Target here called my name. So today after north shore, I stopped by one of the Targets here on Oahu.
> 
> I know... I've said it before, I have an addiction problem.
> 
> Anyhow... The prices are INSANE here! Most things are $10 more than mainland! I picked up the black sweater and it was marked down to $33.99. Wasn't it $39.99 on the mainland? Everything had a markup!


Yeah, there's at least a 20% markup on all the Missoni goods.  Higher cost of living, having to transport everything via ship (versus trucks in the other 48 states), etc.  At least the sales tax is a reasonable 4-ish percent!  
*
authenticplease*: GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm a fan of how you made everything work w/o things being matchy-matchy.  You incorporated the colore loop pillow into the mix, along w/the colore sweaterboxes even though you had a turq/brown theme going.  I love oranges paired with turquoise.    I have the chocolate creeping floral duvet, and I'm expecting that aqua pouf any day to also add it in the same room!  Didn't get it on clearance as some other lucky ladies, but I don't care...looks to be worth the $99!


----------



## azureartist

authenticplease said:


> Thanks, ladies!  I have had so much fun hunting for items to 'freshen' up my traditional decor with.......Missoni home items have always been too expensive for me, especially with two kids running around and nothing being sacred!
> 
> Minatol.....here is my guest room  Of course my furbaby loves the white fuzzy rug....and my daughter is hiding in the 'fat' side of the curtains...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of all of the yummy Missoni fabric together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was just an update to all of the white matalesse coverlet/shams I had in this room.



I want to stay in your guest room!!!! Wonderful design how you wove everything together!


----------



## xanderbsb

authenticplease said:


> Thanks, ladies!  I have had so much fun hunting for items to 'freshen' up my traditional decor with.......Missoni home items have always been too expensive for me, especially with two kids running around and nothing being sacred!
> 
> Minatol.....here is my guest room  Of course my furbaby loves the white fuzzy rug....and my daughter is hiding in the 'fat' side of the curtains...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of all of the yummy Missoni fabric together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was just an update to all of the white matalesse coverlet/shams I had in this room.



Wow! Your guest room is amazing!


----------



## melvel

youngprof said:


> I received the small swirled glass vase that I ordered from Target's website the other day - so pretty! (And another thank you to this thread!)
> 
> Now I have all three of the glass vases, which makes me very happy, and I bought them all at retail, no inflated ebay prices.
> 
> My local Target had very little the last time I was there, but it did have 2 of the black and white sweater coat, both in XL. They were obviously returns (no Missoni for Target tags).
> 
> I tried one on - I'm afraid it was just too big. And at $79.99, too expensive. If I go back and see one on clearance, _maybe_.



Darn, I've been looking for an XL one so bad!  Will you be going back there?


----------



## ashleyjena

azureartist said:


> Where did you find it (in the store)? I'm always on the lookout, but don't know where they stash these things sometimes.



Sorry it took me forever to get back to this, my internet was down! I found the duvet on an endcap where clearance usually is, I think they were getting ready to mark it down, but I was afraid to take the chance and wait. Especially with such a hot item.


----------



## nova_girl

authenticplease said:


> Thanks, ladies! I have had so much fun hunting for items to 'freshen' up my traditional decor with.......Missoni home items have always been too expensive for me, especially with two kids running around and nothing being sacred!
> 
> Minatol.....here is my guest room Of course my furbaby loves the white fuzzy rug....and my daughter is hiding in the 'fat' side of the curtains...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of all of the yummy Missoni fabric together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was just an update to all of the white matalesse coverlet/shams I had in this room.


 
I have that duvet set on my bed now! I really like it because I've always been a fan of the blue/brown color combination.

I'm jealous that you have two sweater boxes! I haven't seen them in any of the stores I've been to.



melvel said:


> Darn, I've been looking for an XL one so bad! Will you be going back there?


 
I would like one in XL too, but I'm giving up hope on finding the remaining few items on my wish list.


In other news, I went to the Target in Springfield, VA last night around 9pm and they had a passione shoulder bag (full price), familigia train case (full price), black/white sweater dress in M (full price), pink floral button down shirt in L (30% off), and a black and white button down shirt in S (30% off).


----------



## ashleyjena

So it feels like the markdowns in my area are random. Everything is marked down except luggage and stoneware items (canisters, platters, etc). The only things I wanted that are left were stoneware items and luggage! haha! I think it's because there are 5-6 of those travel totes left, so they won't be marked down yet.

I feel pretty done, but I keep checking just for the thrill of the hunt. I thought I was done a week or so ago when I found my throw, so it's always worth the look.

I just got an exploded floral comforter set in trade (the one with the zz on the back, not the one that is in every store right now haha), and I love it!!! I am also waiting on a black and white tshirt and a couple of composition notebooks.


----------



## azureartist

*Missoni Passione Cosmetic Valet* on target.com!!!

Love this one!

http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Passione-Cosmetic-Valet/-/A-13534020


----------



## NANI1972

authenticplease said:


> Thanks, ladies!  I have had so much fun hunting for items to 'freshen' up my traditional decor with.......Missoni home items have always been too expensive for me, especially with two kids running around and nothing being sacred!
> 
> Minatol.....here is my guest room  Of course my furbaby loves the white fuzzy rug....and my daughter is hiding in the 'fat' side of the curtains...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of all of the yummy Missoni fabric together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was just an update to all of the white matalesse coverlet/shams I had in this room.


ZOMG! This looks ah-mazing! I love the bed and the bedding set. Awww love your dog, I had a white Shepard when I was little named Polar, he was awsome.


----------



## azureartist

Also Red Medallion Comforter set - FULL size!
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Comforter-Set-Red-Medallion/-/A-13388383

I think these fit Queen. I ordered another style in Full and the tag said Full/Queen.


----------



## La Comtesse

authenticplease said:


> Thanks, ladies!  I have had so much fun hunting for items to 'freshen' up my traditional decor with.......Missoni home items have always been too expensive for me, especially with two kids running around and nothing being sacred!
> 
> Minatol.....here is my guest room  Of course my furbaby loves the white fuzzy rug....and my daughter is hiding in the 'fat' side of the curtains...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of all of the yummy Missoni fabric together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was just an update to all of the white matalesse coverlet/shams I had in this room.


 
Wow again!  Are you a professional designer or decorator?  I am mainly a traditional/antique kind of person as far as home decor goes.  But I also like some modern/contemporary things and I've always had trouble seeing how to mix them successfully.  You have quite a talent for mixing these styles and patterns.  Love your dog and the (Empire?) bed too.  

I have been looking for the sweater boxes too since day one with no luck.  Do you happen to have the DPCI code for them?


----------



## frantic

I have a little Missoni story to share. I was looking for a medium sized make-up/toiletries case before we left for Europe a few weeks ago. I ran into Target at the beginning of Oct. There sat a black/white zigzag medium makeup bag(can't remember exact name). So cute and just what I was looking for.

Now I really, really want the train case to match. I ran into Target this morning and what Missoni they had left was 30% off. Guess what was sitting there....one train case to match. 

I almost danced in the aisle and I knew you guys could understand my thrill.

Fran


----------



## La Comtesse

azureartist said:


> Also Red Medallion Comforter set - FULL size!
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Comforter-Set-Red-Medallion/-/A-13388383
> 
> I think these fit Queen. I ordered another style in Full and the tag said Full/Queen.


 
OK I feel a rant coming on again.  Today I see they must have had listed for sale a number of my items that were cancelled last week (namely the famiglia tights, the famiglia frame, and the sweater coat).  Of course, by the time I saw them (since I didn't stay up all night again to order) they were sold out again.  This is so maddening. 

I guess I could tell you all what would be available next by which items they cancelled form my orders.  I just don't get why their system is still so messed up.  And the people working in the stores seem to have no clue that this occured with online orders.  I think they just think everyone looking for Missoni is a little crazy.

One Target near me said they are sending all Missoni returns out (I guess to donate).  They won't be sold in their store.  This is crazy when people are still looking for things and waiting for their online orders.

On a more pleasant note, I just wanted to send an big "thank you" to Miss Kris also for helping my find the panel dress a few weeks ago.  Finally, I was able to get to the store in time to find something that showed availability!  Hopefully, Miss Kris has now found the entire 400 pieces from this collection.


----------



## La Comtesse

frantic said:


> I have a little Missoni story to share. I was looking for a medium sized make-up/toiletries case before we left for Europe a few weeks ago. I ran into Target at the beginning of Oct. There sat a black/white zigzag medium makeup bag(can't remember exact name). So cute and just what I was looking for.
> 
> Now I really, really want the train case to match. I ran into Target this morning and what Missoni they had left was 30% off. Guess what was sitting there....one train case to match.
> 
> I almost danced in the aisle and I knew you guys could understand my thrill.
> 
> Fran


 
Congratulations!  LOL--a Target manager (and my DH) looked at me like I was insane after witnessing my overjoyed reaction to finding a bath mat.


----------



## frantic

LaComtesse

I came home babbling to my husband about it and he was like "what are you talking about". So I just had to come here and share. I can so relate to the bathmat.

Fran


----------



## nova_girl

frantic said:


> I have a little Missoni story to share. I was looking for a medium sized make-up/toiletries case before we left for Europe a few weeks ago. I ran into Target at the beginning of Oct. There sat a black/white zigzag medium makeup bag(can't remember exact name). So cute and just what I was looking for.
> 
> Now I really, really want the train case to match. I ran into Target this morning and what Missoni they had left was 30% off. Guess what was sitting there....one train case to match.
> 
> I almost danced in the aisle and I knew you guys could understand my thrill.
> 
> Fran


 
Congratulations! There have been times I felt like dancing in the aisle too after finding a MfT piece I've been looking for 



La Comtesse said:


> OK I feel a rant coming on again. Today I see they must have had listed for sale a number of my items that were cancelled last week (namely the famiglia tights, the famiglia frame, and the sweater coat). Of course, by the time I saw them (since I didn't stay up all night again to order) they were sold out again. This is so maddening.
> 
> I guess I could tell you all what would be available next by which items they cancelled form my orders. I just don't get why their system is still so messed up. And the people working in the stores seem to have no clue that this occured with online orders. I think they just think everyone looking for Missoni is a little crazy.
> 
> *One Target near me said they are sending all Missoni returns out (I guess to donate). They won't be sold in their store. This is crazy when people are still looking for things and waiting for their online orders.*
> 
> On a more pleasant note, I just wanted to send an big "thank you" to Miss Kris also for helping my find the panel dress a few weeks ago. Finally, I was able to get to the store in time to find something that showed availability! Hopefully, Miss Kris has now found the entire 400 pieces from this collection.


 
I totally agree with the everything you said, but especially the bold part. Why would they send out the stuff when there are so many people still looking to buy it? If they send the stuff elsewhere that might eliminate some people from going to the store at all which means lost opportunities for those customers to buy other things while they're there.


----------



## LABAG

I got the suede pumps -30% off-so not bad. I think they look so nice with skinny jeans and the maxi skirt that I have.
I see more and more items on Target.com. but all are out of stock-maybe they will come back in-my fingers are crossed


----------



## paloma_mia

Has anyone been able to score any of the things that are on the Target site? I feel like every time I access the site, it says there are more missoni things, but of course they are out of stock.  

I can't wait until I've fully recovered from my surgery to go back and hunt for missoni.


----------



## cbtg818

Checked out my target today, everything is 30% off. had one brown hat, misc cosmetic bags, a ton of tiles and random other stuff. still lots of kids clothes


----------



## lovemydeals

Ok, went a little crazy and went to 5 targets.  Found a lot of odds and ends.  If anyone on NoVa is looking for something, let me know and ill let you know if i saw it.  I did manage to score a couple of things: the black chanelesque sweater at 30% off, a toddler skirt at 50%, a couple of the smaller media bins at 30% and the best thing of all the emma Roberts cardi at 30% off.


----------



## paloma_mia

lovemydeals said:


> Ok, went a little crazy and went to 5 targets.  Found a lot of odds and ends.  If anyone on NoVa is looking for something, let me know and ill let you know if i saw it.  I did manage to score a couple of things: the black chanelesque sweater at 30% off, a toddler skirt at 50%, a couple of the smaller media bins at 30% and the best thing of all the emma Roberts cardi at 30% off.


Any houseware items, bedding, and pillows (teal and brown oblong) or scarves?


----------



## lovemydeals

paloma_mia said:


> Any houseware items, bedding, and pillows (teal and brown oblong) or scarves?



No houseware, unless you count the picture frames.  Saw 3 or 4 of the purple flower comforter sets in chantilly, along with one duvet set.  Fairfax (guinea road) had the beige with flower comforter set.  No scarves or pillows.


----------



## Ohana2

lovemydeals said:
			
		

> Ok, went a little crazy and went to 5 targets.  Found a lot of odds and ends.  If anyone on NoVa is looking for something, let me know and ill let you know if i saw it.  I did manage to score a couple of things: the black chanelesque sweater at 30% off, a toddler skirt at 50%, a couple of the smaller media bins at 30% and the best thing of all the emma Roberts cardi at 30% off.



You are so lucky!  I've been wanting the emma roberts cardi for the longest time!  And u got it on sale?  I'm envious!


----------



## New2Coach

Well I picked up the B&W travel tote, but I think it may go back. I wish it had more pockets at least on the outside of the bag. When I travel I like to stuff things in pockets to organize. I may sleep on it another night and see again tomorrow. I mean I do like the design, but I think its just because it's MFT. I think if it does not work for what I need it for then I should not keep it just because it's MFT right?


----------



## lovemydeals

Ohana2 said:


> You are so lucky!  I've been wanting the emma roberts cardi for the longest time!  And u got it on sale?  I'm envious!



Thanks, just dumb luck.  Keep on looking you never know what you will find.


----------



## queennadine

I found the short blue dress today, marked down to $38!


----------



## heiress28

Does anyone have a famiglia or creeping floral pouf? I want the famiglia but I know it's smaller than the black and white pouf. I saw how the black and white pouf looked and loved it. Would like to see the famiglia pouf in action to compare. If you have one would you post a pic? Thanks!


----------



## nova_girl

heiress28 said:


> Does anyone have a famiglia or creeping floral pouf? I want the famiglia but I know it's smaller than the black and white pouf. I saw how the black and white pouf looked and loved it. Would like to see the famiglia pouf in action to compare. If you have one would you post a pic? Thanks!



I'm not sure which poufs I have but they're two different sizes. I posted them earlier in the thread but I'll repost here, I hope this helps!


----------



## Catbaglover

heiress28 said:


> Does anyone have a famiglia or creeping floral pouf? I want the famiglia but I know it's smaller than the black and white pouf. I saw how the black and white pouf looked and loved it. Would like to see the famiglia pouf in action to compare. If you have one would you post a pic? Thanks!



Here's a pic of the set of creeping floral poufs in my bedroom. I paired them with my Missoni patchwork comforter since the colors are similar. I'm also attaching a pic of my cat Rocco cuddled in the comforter. The comforter is patchwork on one side & striped on the other. I only have this closeup shot of it.


----------



## heiress28

nova_girl said:


> I'm not sure which poufs I have but they're two different sizes. I posted them earlier in the thread but I'll repost here, I hope this helps!



Which one do you like better? I can't believe how small the creeping floral looks next to the black and white one.


----------



## nova_girl

heiress28 said:


> Which one do you like better? I can't believe how small the creeping floral looks next to the black and white one.



I think I like the black and white one better. I actually have that one in my room now and I like how it can be used as a decorative piece but I can also sit on it and watch tv/read if I wanted to. I could probably do that with the other one too but I like that the black and white one is bigger. I'm letting my mom use the square one because it looks good in the den and she needed an ottoman anyway. You really can't go wrong with either and since I paid $40 for the square one and $20 for the black and white one I'd figure out a way to make them work even if I didn't love them (which I do!)


----------



## La Comtesse

Catbaglover said:


> Here's a pic of the set of creeping floral poufs in my bedroom. I paired them with my Missoni patchwork comforter since the colors are similar. I'm also attaching a pic of my cat Rocco cuddled in the comforter. The comforter is patchwork on one side & striped on the other. I only have this closeup shot of it.


 
I love seeing how people have used their MfT.  (I haven't used any of mine yet).  I wish I could have seen the reverse side of some of the comforters/duvets on launch day.  Haven't been lucky enough to see any of the online exclusive bedding at local stores.

It's nice that you have the option to use the striped side too.  Love the way you paired the two color families.  And Rocco is so cute!

There is still one duvet set that I missed that is online only.  I have never seen it irl.  The one bedding set that I ordered (that I thought from the preview look book was a duvet set) turned out to be a comforter.  I've only seen two duvet set in stores--ones that I didn't want in the beginning.  I purchased both of them but will probably return one. 

 The fact that this collection was so difficult to get made buying the home items pretty difficult for me.  It takes me a while to see if they'll work for me.  I wasn't too interested in any of the bedding sets originally--and the only ones I considered were the neutrals.  Now I have two of the colorful sets--lol.


----------



## Catbaglover

Thanks, La Comtesse.   It's funny, but I never intended to buy more than a few clothing items. That was _many_ purchases ago and now even my dh has Missoni fever and the collecting continues...LOL.  There is something magical about the brand.


----------



## azureartist

I tell you after all is said and done... I'll be very happy if I don't have to set foot in another Target again, except for detergent. Even the "smell" of the place is getting to me LOL! 

I'm finding spotty returns here and there...desert-like conditions. Anyone having success - finding, returning and re-buying? 

I think there is something truly hypnotic in the zig zags. When I see anything resembling Missoni - I'm immediately drawn to it. I need a doctor stat!


----------



## nova_girl

^^ I've had no luck lately. I just came back from one Target and all I saw was the green/pink v-neck sweater in L for $31 and the pink button down shirt in L for $31. Depending on the weather I'll be going out searching again tomorrow but I'm not holding out much hope!


----------



## xanderbsb

azureartist said:


> *I think there is something truly hypnotic in the zig zags. When I see anything resembling Missoni - I'm immediately drawn to it. I need a doctor stat*



This is very true! I went to my local post office on Thursday & I've been going there since I was a child (I'm in my mid 20's now) and I looked down & the carpet had zig zags lol


----------



## paloma_mia

Went out today since my surgery. It's been  5 days locked inside, lol. Returned a pair of tights that had Missoni packaging but someone replaced the tights with some other non brand tights. Ugh, really?!

Decided to look around and got the navy tights for $11, big media bins $4.98 each, and hair clips for $8. All on clearance, hooray! The purple flower bedding set were $59.98.


----------



## azureartist

paloma_mia said:


> Went out today since my surgery. It's been  5 days locked inside, lol. Returned a pair of tights that had Missoni packaging but someone replaced the tights with some other non brand tights. Ugh, really?!
> 
> Decided to look around and got the navy tights for $11, big media bins $4.98 each, and hair clips for $8. All on clearance, hooray! The purple flower bedding set were $59.98.



Congrats *Paloma_mia* - I hope you are feeling much better! 
That's a great price on the media boxes...mine were not as discounted. When I returned some items today - they immediately put the clearance stickers on them. Some pillows I bought online for $29 a pair were then marked down to $7.98! The online stuff really gets discounted!!! I was ready to re-buy, but I want to save for the other items marked down. There was a reason to return so I should not just re-buy 'cause it's a better deal. But I'm specifically waiting for the B&W Spinners to go down. One Colore one was marked to $119! But the B&W was not - go figure!


----------



## paloma_mia

azureartist said:


> Congrats *Paloma_mia* - I hope you are feeling much better!
> That's a great price on the media boxes...mine were not as discounted. When I returned some items today - they immediately put the clearance stickers on them. Some pillows I bought online for $29 a pair were then marked down to $7.98! The online stuff really gets discounted!!! I was ready to re-buy, but I want to save for the other items marked down. There was a reason to return so I should not just re-buy 'cause it's a better deal. But I'm specifically waiting for the B&W Spinners to go down. One Colore one was marked to $119! But the B&W was not - go figure!




I'm doing much better now. I wasn't planning on buying the media bins, but I couldn't beat the price. Please don't tell me it was the teal chevron print pillow you returned. I could have purchased it from ya, LOL!  

I scored big today (or at least for me), I stopped by one more Target on the way home and managed to score a chevron platter! Hooray, I've been on the hunt for housewares/home goods things and also scored pieced glass passione frame and another passione tote (for my sister). Everything minus the frame was on clearance!


----------



## surlygirl

... ran into target for a few basic items, and of course had to do a MfT scan. didn't see any clothing, but I didn't go into the clothing department so there may have been some things hidden. did manage to pick up the creeping floral comforter set on clearance and also saw some of the b/w towels and the floral bath rugs on clearance. probably should have picked those up, too, but I was determined to only purchase one MfT item! would love to find more of the home items marked down so I *may* make a few more Target runs today.


----------



## paloma_mia

surlygirl said:


> ... ran into target for a few basic items, and of course had to do a MfT scan. didn't see any clothing, but I didn't go into the clothing department so there may have been some things hidden. did manage to pick up the creeping floral comforter set on clearance and also saw some of the b/w towels and the floral bath rugs on clearance. probably should have picked those up, too, but I was determined to only purchase one MfT item! would love to find more of the home items marked down so I *may* make a few more Target runs today.



If you don't mind me asking, what store had the b/w towels?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ the store on Route 50 near seven corners.


----------



## Ohana2

I went to the mall today and stopped by at a nearby target.  Of course I wasn't expecting anything because every target i've been to has had nothing!  I was happy to see that there was a small rack of missoni items there.  I was able to get 2 b/w zig zag dress (picked one up for my sister and I already had one but the stap was coming off when I bought it - so i'll be returning the defective full price one for this perfect discounted one).  I also bought the passione scarf for $17 - too bad it wasn't the infinity one that ive been looking for, the beanie hat $11, the long gloves $4, and the zig zag brown blue and coral colored chevron dress - $38.  There was also a cute throw pillow, but it wasn't on sale =(.  Im happy with what i got, but im still looking out for a few other things.


----------



## nova_girl

I went to 6 Targets today and the supply definitely seems to be drying up. The Gainesville Target had loads of baby blankets and all of the others (2 in Manassas, Chantilly, Reston and Fair Lakes) had the same old stuff. The one in Reston had the best supply of women's clothes and the highlights there were the panel dress and blue sweater dress in M. I was lucky enough to get the panel dress for $38 and I re-bought the blue sweater skirt that I returned a few weeks ago. Other than that, I bought two media bins and two baby blankets, all on clearance.


----------



## lovemydeals

nova_girl said:


> I went to 6 Targets today and the supply definitely seems to be drying up. The Gainesville Target had loads of baby blankets and all of the others (2 in Manassas, Chantilly, Reston and Fair Lakes) had the same old stuff. The one in Reston had the best supply of women's clothes and the highlights there were the panel dress and blue sweater dress in M. I was lucky enough to get the panel dress for $38 and I re-bought the blue sweater skirt that I returned a few weeks ago. Other than that, I bought two media bins and two baby blankets, all on clearance.



6 targets!  Thanks for the report!


----------



## nova_girl

nova_girl said:


> I went to 6 Targets today and the supply definitely seems to be drying up. The Gainesville Target had loads of baby blankets and all of the others (2 in Manassas, Chantilly, Reston and Fair Lakes) had the same old stuff. The one in Reston had the best supply of women's clothes and the highlights there were the panel dress and blue sweater dress in M. I was lucky enough to get the panel dress for $38 and I re-bought the blue sweater skirt that I returned a few weeks ago. Other than that, I bought two media bins and two baby blankets, all on clearance.


I missed the window to edit my previous post, but I forgot to mention that either Gainesville/Manassas had the black and white bike for $279, and Reston had two of them for $399. Also, Fair Lakes had three of the pink flower shower curtains for $34.99, which I think is full price. Here's a picture of what I bought:


----------



## Catbaglover

Nice haul, NovaGirl! 

All you lucky shoppers! I've not found anything discounted yet...have bought everything at full price.   My Target has next to nothing left now that the sale is on...just some tights and b/w lounge pants.


----------



## nova_girl

Thanks *Catbaglover*! I think this was my last big sweep of the area Targets because the stock has really diminished, which is good news for my wallet! There are still a few things I didn't get like any of the adult scarves and the pink cardigan, but oh well. I don't know what I'll do with my free time now though lol


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> I went to 6 Targets today and the supply definitely seems to be drying up. The Gainesville Target had loads of baby blankets and all of the others (2 in Manassas, Chantilly, Reston and Fair Lakes) had the same old stuff. The one in Reston had the best supply of women's clothes and the highlights there were the panel dress and blue sweater dress in M. I was lucky enough to get the panel dress for $38 and I re-bought the blue sweater skirt that I returned a few weeks ago. Other than that, I bought two media bins and two baby blankets, all on clearance.



Wow! Great Novagirl! I see some on other Mft places are using the baby blankets as pet blankets. So cute!!!


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Wow! Great Novagirl! I see some on other Mft places are using the baby blankets as pet blankets. So cute!!!



I've seen those pictures too! They look so adorable laying on/wrapped up in the blanket.


----------



## ESQ.

has the luggage been reduced in price? I was wondering if target would do a price adjustment for me


----------



## lulu212121

Yes the luggage has been reduced. 30% here. It's been said that clearance items (these are) are not eligible for price adjustment. Only sale items.


----------



## cupcakekiss

will target do a price adjustment from full price to clearance price?


----------



## azureartist

^^
No I don't believe so. If you can find one with the sale price - buy - then return the full price one if it is still NWT.


----------



## azureartist

Large Black floppy hat and long Brown/Colore scarf available at target.com.


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Large Black floppy hat and long Brown/Colore scarf available at target.com.


 
I was just about to post this but you beat me to it! I ordered the scarf, we'll see if I actually receive it lol


----------



## LABAG

nova_girl said:


> I was just about to post this but you beat me to it! I ordered the scarf, we'll see if I actually receive it lol


Its a nice scarf -I have the passione color.


----------



## nova_girl

LABAG said:


> Its a nice scarf -I have the passione color.


 
I'm glad you like yours. The scarves are really the main reason I drove around Northern Virginia yesterday, I really want one! I was hoping for the passione infinity scarf but I doubt I'll find it in store.


----------



## Kansashalo

I went to a different Target yesterday and noticed they now have housewares on clearance.  This Target had TONS of comforter/duvet sets including those in the chevron designs.  I was able to snag a chevron scarf although it is technically for little girls (but I can't tell because its just as long lol)  Lot of clothing and cases as well.  And this was the smaller/non-Superstore Target.

I think today I'm going to hit up another smaller Target in the 'burbs and see what they have.


----------



## LABAG

nova_girl said:


> I'm glad you like yours. The scarves are really the main reason I drove around Northern Virginia yesterday, I really want one! I was hoping for the passione infinity scarf but I doubt I'll find it in store.


 gOOD LUCK! I do like this scarf-colors are nice.
I have the brown metallic inifinity scarf-and it is a beauty!

I also own one silk floral scarf-which I got on a random visit , wasnt even looking a few weeks back.My daughter noticed it on me, (She works at Target) and asked when did I get it, they had none in her store since the first day. I laughed and told her I was just lucky


----------



## nova_girl

LABAG said:


> gOOD LUCK! I do like this scarf-colors are nice.
> I have the brown metallic inifinity scarf-and it is a beauty!
> 
> I also own one silk floral scarf-which I got on a random visit , wasnt even looking a few weeks back.My daughter noticed it on me, (She works at Target) and asked when did I get it, they had none in her store since the first day. I laughed and told her I was just lucky


 
Your daughter works at Target? I wish I knew someone "on the inside" so they could alert me when the stuff I wanted arrived/was returned lol. I never really paid much attention to infinity scarves before the MfT collection but now I really want one! They all look great so while I prefer the passione one I'd be happy with any (all) of them.


----------



## LABAG

nova_girl said:


> Your daughter works at Target? I wish I knew someone "on the inside" so they could alert me when the stuff I wanted arrived/was returned lol. I never really paid much attention to infinity scarves before the MfT collection but now I really want one! They all look great so while I prefer the passione one I'd be happy with any (all) of them.


She works in HR at Target-so she doesnt get to the floor all day. She said they didnt realize how fast the Missoni items would go, but she did get me an umbrella , tote, mug and wine box. I got my other items myself.
She said there is nothing left at her store(60 miles away).


----------



## paradise392

i bought 3 things yesterday! I bought the sun hat for 17, the black and white zig zag makeup train, and the black and white zig zag dress for 38.  I love buying missoni on clearance!!


----------



## NWpurselover

If anyone sees a framed tile in black and white please let me know!  It is the last tile I need in the set.


----------



## nova_girl

LABAG said:


> She works in HR at Target-so she doesnt get to the floor all day. She said they didnt realize how fast the Missoni items would go, but she did get me an umbrella , tote, mug and wine box. I got my other items myself.
> She said there is nothing left at her store(60 miles away).


 
The umbrella is one of the few items I've never seen in person. I'm glad she was able to get you some of the MfT items


----------



## Jollyberry78

azureartist said:


> Large Black floppy hat and long Brown/Colore scarf available at target.com.



Thank you for posting this! When and if it arrives, I hope I'm madly in love with it. Thus, ending this crazy madness looking for an infinity scarf!


----------



## nova_girl

Jollyberry78 said:


> Thank you for posting this! When and if it arrives, *I hope I'm madly in love with it. Thus, ending this crazy madness looking for an infinity scarf*!


 
You and me both!


----------



## nova_girl

I just got the shipping notice for my scarf so maybe I'll actually get it after all. Or is this how it normally goes- first you get excited because you get the shipment notification and then the cancellation notification comes? I feel bad though for anyone who ordered it and had theirs cancelled


----------



## azureartist

Jollyberry78 said:


> Thank you for posting this! When and if it arrives, I hope I'm madly in love with it. Thus, ending this crazy madness looking for an infinity scarf!



Congrats! Glad you like it...but is it the infinity scarf? Did I miss my own post LOL? I have the long color scarf and really like (but have yet to wear!)


----------



## Jollyberry78

azureartist said:


> Congrats! Glad you like it...but is it the infinity scarf? Did I miss my own post LOL? I have the long color scarf and really like (but have yet to wear!)



Oh, no. I meant that I ordered the long knit scarf. I wish it was the infinity scarf--any of the infinity scarves at this point! Right, *Nova Girl?* 
But who knows, maybe I'll be madly in love with the long knit scarf and won't have the need to search high and low for the infinity. I was outbid a few times on eBay and I'm kinda glad now. What possessed me to want to want to pay double and triple for a $25 scarf? I'll just keep stalking my local Targets and if I get lucky--then it was meant to be. Le sigh...

I was watching You Tube and there are some clever girls out there with scarf tutorials. If this long knit scarf is long enough--maybe I can knot the ends together for a DIY infinity scarf. Actually, Azure Artist, maybe you can try this DIY and let us know if it works since you own one already. Thanks again, *Azure Artist*, for taking the time to let us all know a Missoni scarf had popped up on the Target site. I see it's sold out again...


----------



## azureartist

You're welcome Jollyberry!
Colore purse kit at target website - 
http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_product_detail.jsp?tcin=13534014&keywords=Missoni


----------



## Jollyberry78

nova_girl said:


> I just got the shipping notice for my scarf so maybe I'll actually get it after all. Or is this how it normally goes- first you get excited because you get the shipment notification and then the cancellation notification comes? I feel bad though for anyone who ordered it and had theirs cancelled



I hope you get your scarf! I only got a shipping notice for the non-Missoni items I ordered. 
I'm crossing my fingers but whatcha gonna do...


----------



## nova_girl

Jollyberry78 said:


> Oh, no. I meant that I ordered the long knit scarf. I wish it was the infinity scarf--any of the infinity scarves at this point! Right, *Nova Girl?*
> But who knows, maybe I'll be madly in love with the long knit scarf and won't have the need to search high and low for the infinity. I was outbid a few times on eBay and I'm kinda glad now. What possessed me to want to want to pay double and triple for a $25 scarf? I'll just keep stalking my local Targets and if I get lucky--then it was meant to be. Le sigh...
> 
> I was watching You Tube and there are some clever girls out there with scarf tutorials. If this long knit scarf is long enough--maybe I can knot the ends together for a DIY infinity scarf. Actually, Azure Artist, maybe you can try this DIY and let us know if it works since you own one already. Thanks again, *Azure Artist*, for taking the time to let us all know a Missoni scarf had popped up on the Target site. I see it's sold out again...



Are we the same person?! I could have written this post myself; I was actually thinking about how I could make the scarf an infinity scarf by tying or sewing the ends together somehow!



Jollyberry78 said:


> I hope you get your scarf! I only got a shipping notice for the non-Missoni items I ordered.
> I'm crossing my fingers but whatcha gonna do...



I might go to Target during my lunch break today because I conveniently forgot to go grocery shopping yesterday, so since I'll have to go out anyway...lol


----------



## Luv n bags

I just got back from the Colma Target.  They have a Passione Zigzag cardi in womens Medium, zigzag passione skirt in Medium, childs baby blue boatneck zigzag sweater in Medium, Blue Puffer Jacket in Medium. Also the velour rose coats in childs XL and Womens L.  All in the womens clearance section.

Also, a floppy hat, brown zigzag frame, black tights in med/tall, and some nightie things - all in the accesory department.


----------



## nova_girl

The Fairfax, VA (Guinea Rd) Target had the blue maxi dress (S), blue sweater skirt(M), green v-neck sweater (XL, S) and lots of girls stuff on clearance. I didn't see any housewares, bedding or accessories.


----------



## NWpurselover

tigertrixie said:


> I just got back from the Colma Target.  They have a Passione Zigzag cardi in womens Medium, zigzag passione skirt in Medium, childs baby blue boatneck zigzag sweater in Medium, Blue Puffer Jacket in Medium. Also the velour rose coats in childs XL and Womens L.  All in the womens clearance section.
> 
> Also, a floppy hat, brown zigzag frame, black tights in med/tall, and some nightie things - all in the accesory department.



Thanks for the update, that is the closest Target to me.


----------



## Ohana2

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> I just got back from the Colma Target.  They have a Passione Zigzag cardi in womens Medium, zigzag passione skirt in Medium, childs baby blue boatneck zigzag sweater in Medium, Blue Puffer Jacket in Medium. Also the velour rose coats in childs XL and Womens L.  All in the womens clearance section.
> 
> Also, a floppy hat, brown zigzag frame, black tights in med/tall, and some nightie things - all in the accesory department.



Wish I was there...I want the passione cardi in med!


----------



## twigski

Surpised to see this @ target today. I guess the scary warning label about the lead on the handles made people return.


----------



## nova_girl

I saw this on one of the Facebook pages and don't think it's been posted here yet, what do you guys think? 

http://news.yahoo.com/missoni-wants-another-low-cost-line-171800448.html


----------



## lilmountaingirl

nova_girl said:


> I saw this on one of the Facebook pages and don't think it's been posted here yet, what do you guys think?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/missoni-wants-another-low-cost-line-171800448.html



I'm not surprised.  They made a ton of money.  Probably more than what their full line brought in for the year.  I probably would pass on the Macy's collab.  I bet they want to collab with H&M but i don't think H&M has asked them.  And probably won't since they did a collab wih Target...


----------



## nova_girl

lilmountaingirl said:


> I'm not surprised.  They made a ton of money.  Probably more than what their full line brought in for the year.  I probably would pass on the Macy's collab.  I bet they want to collab with H&M but i don't think H&M has asked them.  And probably won't since they did a collab wih Target...



I would be all over a collaboration with Macy's, or any other comparable store. I don't think I'd like it if they partnered with H&M because although I do shop there, I always find the stores cramped and crowded so I don't even want to imagine what it would be like if Missoni did a line there.


----------



## Michele

NWpurselover said:


> If anyone sees a framed tile in black and white please let me know!  It is the last tile I need in the set.



I saw three of these last weekend on clearance at the Target in Bowie, Maryland.


----------



## lulu212121

nova_girl said:


> I saw this on one of the Facebook pages and don't think it's been posted here yet, what do you guys think?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/missoni-wants-another-low-cost-line-171800448.html


 
Hmmm... I'm not surprised, either. I'm sure it brought in alot of $$$$$$$! I would be afraid it would tarnish their higher end lines. It does take away the fun of a 1 time only collab if they just keep going down the line of 
retailers.


----------



## nova_girl

lulu212121 said:


> Hmmm... I'm not surprised, either. I'm sure it brought in alot of $$$$$$$! I would be afraid it would tarnish their higher end lines. It does take away the fun of a 1 time only collab if they just keep going down the line of
> retailers.



Very good points. I think it might be ok if there is enough of a distinction between their original line and the diffusion line(s). I have to admit that I did like the thrill of the hunt so it might not be as fun if the items were more readily available, either because more quantities are made or if the prices were reasonable.


----------



## kodem31

lulu212121 said:


> Hmmm... I'm not surprised, either. I'm sure it brought in alot of $$$$$$$! I would be afraid it would tarnish their higher end lines. It does take away the fun of a 1 time only collab if they just keep going down the line of
> retailers.


Totally agree! For some reason, I just don't think a Macy's collab would be as exciting but I could be very wrong. It would look greedy on their end if they just keep doing a bunch of collabs to make $$$.


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> Very good points. I think it might be ok if there is enough of a distinction between their original line and the diffusion line(s). *I have to admit that I did like the thrill of the hunt so it might not be as fun if the items were more readily available*, either because more quantities are made or if the prices were reasonable.



Totally agree - at this point it came down to hunting and gathering skills! LOL!

Hate this term, but Missoni for Macy's would be like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## pr1nc355

twigski said:


> Surpised to see this @ target today. I guess the scary warning label about the lead on the handles made people return.


 
Oh.  I'm glad I didn't pick one up then.  I almost did, but then didn't think the $50 price tag was worth it for a PVC bag.


----------



## pr1nc355

So I ended up returning most of the stuff I got from this collaboration.  I just had some time to look and look again at my hauls and really think, and hardly any of the stuff made the cut for me.  The stuff I really wanted sold out the first day (like the blue s/s dress), and I haven't seen it in the stores ever.

After weeks of promising myself I'd get my blue maxi dress altered to fit me (it was a M, and I should've gotten a XS), I finally decided to return it, which I did today after work.  I walked thru the floor to see if anything was left, and there was.  I saw a sleep mask and the brown/blue beanie I gave up on.  You see, I'd gotten the matching kids' scarf about a month ago.  When I got it, the kids' beanie was in the store, too.  I debated for several minutes in the store but decided against it cuz with the pompom, it looked to kiddish, IMO.  I've had several regretting thoughts cuz I didn't think there'd be any chance I'd find the ladies' one...and I did...and it was 30% off!  So here's a pic of my total haul.  This is it.  I'm done!


----------



## Catbaglover

Congrats on your haul, pr1nc355. I especially love your scarves. They really are striking added to outfits.


----------



## authenticplease

pr1nc355 said:


> So I ended up returning most of the stuff I got from this collaboration. I just had some time to look and look again at my hauls and really think, and hardly any of the stuff made the cut for me. The stuff I really wanted sold out the first day (like the blue s/s dress), and I haven't seen it in the stores ever.
> 
> After weeks of promising myself I'd get my blue maxi dress altered to fit me (it was a M, and I should've gotten a XS), I finally decided to return it, which I did today after work. I walked thru the floor to see if anything was left, and there was. I saw a sleep mask and the brown/blue beanie I gave up on. You see, I'd gotten the matching kids' scarf about a month ago. When I got it, the kids' beanie was in the store, too. I debated for several minutes in the store but decided against it cuz with the pompom, it looked to kiddish, IMO. I've had several regretting thoughts cuz I didn't think there'd be any chance I'd find the ladies' one...and I did...and it was 30% off! So here's a pic of my total haul. This is it. I'm done!


 

So happy you found the matching beanie!  I know it will look incredible one you  I bought the same green v neck sweater and love it!

I made 'rounds' at 3 Targets b/t appts yesterday......I found the brown/black chevron cardigan for $24.98, the blue chevron hoodie cardigan for $38 and the 'chanelesque' cardie for $38!  I had given up on all three of them

d


----------



## nova_girl

authenticplease said:


> So happy you found the matching beanie! I know it will look incredible one you I bought the same green v neck sweater and love it!
> 
> I made 'rounds' at 3 Targets b/t appts yesterday......*I found the brown/black chevron cardigan for $24.98, the blue chevron hoodie cardigan for $38 and the 'chanelesque' cardie for $38!* I had given up on all three of them
> 
> d


 
GREAT scores! I would love to have the black/brown cardigan but I think it's a lost cause now unless I want to resort to ebay, which I don't lol.


----------



## azureartist

authenticplease said:


> So happy you found the matching beanie!  I know it will look incredible one you  I bought the same green v neck sweater and love it!
> 
> I made 'rounds' at 3 Targets b/t appts yesterday......I found the brown/black chevron cardigan for $24.98, the blue chevron hoodie cardigan for $38 and the 'chanelesque' cardie for $38!  I had given up on all three of them
> 
> d



*Trifecta!!!!  Authenticplease won the deal of the thread!!!* Now if you said you found the Espresso Set - I would have fainted... literally.


----------



## New2Coach

twigski said:


> Surpised to see this @ target today. I guess the scary warning label about the lead on the handles made people return.




Those are probably not returns, but restock. my store restocked these as well. And since the markdown they have restocked ladies and mens socks, bobby pins, and the notebooks & clips. Why they restocked after the markdown is really strange, but I know it is restock and not returns because I am seeing them pull these items out of the boxes from the back.


----------



## authenticplease

mjsmurf77 said:


> That room is magazine-worthy--I love how you've worked your Missoni things into the room!


 


Izzy's Mom said:


> I love the look of the Missoni with the sleigh bed!!!!!


 


*want it all* said:


> *authenticplease*: GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm a fan of how you made everything work w/o things being matchy-matchy. You incorporated the colore loop pillow into the mix, along w/the colore sweaterboxes even though you had a turq/brown theme going. I love oranges paired with turquoise.  I have the chocolate creeping floral duvet, and I'm expecting that aqua pouf any day to also add it in the same room! Didn't get it on clearance as some other lucky ladies, but I don't care...looks to be worth the $99!


 


azureartist said:


> I want to stay in your guest room!!!! Wonderful design how you wove everything together!


 


xanderbsb said:


> Wow! Your guest room is amazing!


 


nova_girl said:


> I have that duvet set on my bed now! I really like it because I've always been a fan of the blue/brown color combination.
> 
> I'm jealous that you have two sweater boxes! I haven't seen them in any of the stores I've been to.
> 
> 
> 
> ).


 


NANI1972 said:


> ZOMG! This looks ah-mazing! I love the bed and the bedding set. Awww love your dog, I had a white Shepard when I was little named Polar, he was awsome.


 
Thanks so much ladies!  I did not realize I had some many responses......I greatly appreciate that my quirky style appeals to someone else

Azure....you are more than welcome to come stay in my guest room!  It is always a pleasure to have a 'shopping buddy' in town

Nova.....I found the colore sweater boxes the first day of release at the store.  I also bought the passione sweater boxes for my closet.  My house has the MfT theme going

Nani.....love my GSD, she is my big baby!  I love the name Polar, so regal!



La Comtesse said:


> Wow again! Are you a professional designer or decorator? I am mainly a traditional/antique kind of person as far as home decor goes. But I also like some modern/contemporary things and I've always had trouble seeing how to mix them successfully. You have quite a talent for mixing these styles and patterns. Love your dog and the (Empire?) bed too.
> 
> I have been looking for the sweater boxes too since day one with no luck. Do you happen to have the DPCI code for them?


 
I used to travel to Europe a couple of times a year with DH and import antiques & textiles to resell.  Now with two kids that is no longer an option for me.  I work in real estate now and just rearrange/stage my listings to help clients.  I have always enjoyed mixing eras when decorating, I think items are best complimented that way.  

I will look on my receipt when I get home for the DPCI code for the colore boxes this evening.


----------



## modelina

Hey, I know i'm late in the game with this but I managed to snag one of the last missoni suitcases and I started reading the label and there is LEAD in it. How serious is this and why would Target allow this? It seems like everything these days made in china has lead but just curious if I should keep it. I'm so bummed because I LOVE the suitcase. Super cute chevron and well made luggage.


----------



## authenticplease

La Comtesse said:


> I have been looking for the sweater boxes too since day one with no luck. Do you happen to have the DPCI code for them?


 
My receipt shows the numbers as follows:

Colore Chevron  002070407 @ $14.99
Passione Floral   002070403

HTH!


----------



## pr1nc355

Catbaglover said:


> Congrats on your haul, pr1nc355. I especially love your scarves. They really are striking added to outfits.


 
Thanks.  I'll have to make sure I travel somewhere with cold weather within the next few months so I have a chance to wear them


----------



## pr1nc355

authenticplease said:


> So happy you found the matching beanie! I know it will look incredible one you I bought the same green v neck sweater and love it!
> 
> I made 'rounds' at 3 Targets b/t appts yesterday......I found the brown/black chevron cardigan for $24.98, the blue chevron hoodie cardigan for $38 and the 'chanelesque' cardie for $38! I had given up on all three of them
> 
> d


 
Thanks, D!  Congrats on your scores!


----------



## La Comtesse

authenticplease said:


> My receipt shows the numbers as follows:
> 
> Colore Chevron  002070407 @ $14.99
> Passione Floral   002070403
> 
> HTH!


 
Thank you so much! 

I doubt there are any left around me but the code will at least help me locate them if they are in the store.

Your past employment sounds heavenly.  And it explains your knack for mixing these things.  I sometimes see rooms done by very well-known designers (in magazines) that don't seem to mix the styles so successfully.


----------



## La Comtesse

nova_girl said:


> I saw this on one of the Facebook pages and don't think it's been posted here yet, what do you guys think?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/missoni-wants-another-low-cost-line-171800448.html


 
I don't think I can take another collab from them any time soon.  This one has been too gruelling for me. 

I was looking forward to finally recovering from the abuse Target put me through (after all the Missoni is gone from local stores).   And I'm sure my family members were looking forward to that too-lol.
They need to wait a few years before they do another one, imo.



authenticplease said:


> I made 'rounds' at 3 Targets b/t appts yesterday......*I found the brown/black chevron cardigan for $24.98*, the blue chevron hoodie cardigan for $38 and the *'chanelesque' cardie for $38*!  I had given up on all three of them
> 
> d


 
 Wow.  Congratulations.  I'm still looking for those two.  I guess, I have to keep looking--lol.


----------



## La Comtesse

modelina said:


> Hey, I know i'm late in the game with this but I managed to snag one of the last missoni suitcases and I started reading the label and there is LEAD in it. How serious is this and why would Target allow this? It seems like everything these days made in china has lead but just curious if I should keep it. I'm so bummed because I LOVE the suitcase. Super cute chevron and well made luggage.


 
There is some past discussion of this in the thread, maybe try doing a thread search for "prop 65" warning or lead.  I ended up returning the laptop case because of the instruction to "wash hands after use."  I had never seen that on anything, and I didn't know what to make of it.  I wish some investigative show would have tested some of the pieces....


----------



## paradise392

i found and bought the missoni colore tote today!! Im just happy because theres absolutely nothing left from missoni at any of my targets.  I havent seen anything really for the past few days.


----------



## authenticplease

pr1nc355 said:


> Thanks, D! Congrats on your scores!


 
R, you are my CL.....I am sure your MfT beanie will run a close second to your halo


----------



## authenticplease

modelina said:


> Hey, I know i'm late in the game with this but I managed to snag one of the last missoni suitcases and I started reading the label and there is LEAD in it. How serious is this and why would Target allow this? It seems like everything these days made in china has lead but just curious if I should keep it. I'm so bummed because I LOVE the suitcase. Super cute chevron and well made luggage.


 


La Comtesse said:


> There is some past discussion of this in the thread, maybe try doing a thread search for "prop 65" warning or lead. I ended up returning the laptop case because of the instruction to "wash hands after use." I had never seen that on anything, and I didn't know what to make of it. I wish some investigative show would have tested some of the pieces....


 

I loved the spinner luggage when the lookbook first came out.....it was on the top 5 of my list.......but I was really worried when I saw the warning label!  So not worth worrying about the effect it could have so I just passed.  There have been several discussions about the lead warning in this thread.


----------



## modelina

Alright, thanks! i did a search of "missoni lead target" but couldn't find more than a few posts. Yeah, i'm very bummed and surprised that both missoni and Target would sell so many of its items full well knowing they have lead. I agree, I wish there would be some show that discussed the lead levels.   This really puts a damper on my adorable purchase. I travel a lot and haven't found cuter , affordable luggage. UGH!


----------



## azureartist

modelina said:


> Alright, thanks! i did a search of "missoni lead target" but couldn't find more than a few posts. Yeah, i'm very bummed and surprised that both missoni and Target would sell so many of its items full well knowing they have lead. I agree, I wish there would be some show that discussed the lead levels.   This really puts a damper on my adorable purchase. I travel a lot and haven't found cuter , affordable luggage. UGH!



I think it's a California thing (and I'm from there)! I'm not too too worried about it. We lead the nation in regulations so unless you are carrying this EVERYDAY or have small children that might somehow ingest it... I would not be too concerned. If you are still "on-board" you could scoop up a great deal because everyone is freaked out about the warnings.

BTW - we have that warning on a lot a dishware, etc.


----------



## cupcakekiss

yeah only CA makes people/dsigners put Lead warnings on items
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Proposition_65_(1986)
"WARNING: This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer and birth defects or other reproductive harm." 
however as the wiki states, the warnings do NOT tell you which chemical/lead from the Prop 65 list or how the exposure came to be - so it could be small/just possible exposure
I live in CA and these kind of warnings are on a lot of products, particularly when I'm shopping for a bag with Polyurethane PU or vinyl/Polyvinyl chloride PVC aka "the vegan faux leathers"  so the warning IS more common than you think if you buy products made of those, not just the Missoni luggages
* same warning on many products mass produced in China like ceramics and paint used on toys....


----------



## GirlieShoppe

A few days ago I bought the purple floral small milk crate and media storage box for my closet. I really like them! They had a few more... I may go back and get them!


----------



## nova_girl

HermesNewbie said:


> A few days ago I bought the purple floral small milk crate and media storage box for my closet. I really like them! They had a few more... I may go back and get them!


 
I went back and got some more too, I think I have 4 milk crates and 8 of the media bins now. They're great for storage and they're pretty!


----------



## justlurking

Hi fellow MfT lovers!

First, I am so sad to see the MfT threads dying down but I guess it is inevitable since there's not much left in the stores anymore. I really thought I'd be seeing more returns, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

I AM seeing quite a few comforter/duvet sets being returned. I am actually not really THAT interested in buying any since I have the Red Medallion one which I LOVE (thanks to paradise for posting her lovely pics and a REALLY big thanks to La Comtesse for alerting me to it's online availability!). What's really disturbing (and I know I've seen it posted here before) is that EVERY set I have seen in the stores seem to be missing the shams! Now I have not taken the entire thing apart, but they are not in brand new looking condition. Many I see are unbuttoned or quite messy looking. I know from previously purchasing comforter sets that the shams are usually tucked into the center, but I am not feeling them when I reach in. Are they not in the center in the store pkgs? The one I received from Target.com, the shams were right in the middle when you reached in. Just something to be aware of if you find one and are thinking of taking it home. 

I did see a couple of different cosmetic cases yesterday, 30% off, and while I didn't want to purchase them, I did examine them and found that both were ripped in the seam. So something else to be aware of...check your items carefully in all seams. You may have bought extra for gifts and not examined them too closely. Don't want to be surprised when the time comes to give it as a gift, or worse, AFTER it's been given!

I have still not received my $25 gift card that was promised due to a cancelled item. It's well past the 10 business days.

I still have 4 items on backorder that I don't expect to receive. I am wondering if anyone else has received cancellations on these particular items. I think it would be interesting to see what everyone has outstanding. Right now, including tax, Target has $176.xx of my money. I used a Target GC and not a CC, so they have actually taken the money and I won't get it back until either I cancel an item, or they do. 

Here are my backordered items:

colore umbrella (i have received the passione)

long brown zig-zag cardi large

blue multicolor v neck chiffon x-large (IF I get this, I am sure I will return it. I am not cancelling ANYTHING for fear they will just cancel EVERYTHING!)

blue striped Emma Roberts cardi x-large (I was amazingly lucky to later find the large in store and while it fits, I would prefer it looser/longer. I don't actually expect to receive it, but if I do, I will give the large to my daughter.

What do YOU have on backorder?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

justlurking said:


> I AM seeing quite a few comforter/duvet sets being returned.



Same here. I think I've seen 6-7 sets over the last 7-10 days.


----------



## nova_girl

Like *justlurking* I'm also sad to see that this thread is not as active as it once was. I thought it might be fun to reflect on our MfT experiences and share our best buy (a coveted item that was hard to find, a great deal, etc), favorite buy (your favorite item of all the ones you purchased), the one that got away (the item you're still hoping to acquire), and anything else anyone wants to add!

I'll start:
*Best buy*: black and white pouf for $20 (although I think someone here got an even better deal on it)
*Favorite buy*: This is a tough one because I haven't used/worn all of the stuff I've bought yet, but I think my favorites are the glass items I bought (vase, serving bowl and votives)
*The one that got away*: The passione infinity scarf, adult passione cardigan and open brown/black cardigan
*Disappointments*: That it's over!


----------



## cbtg818

*best buy:* mens blue chevron scarf
*favorite buy*: media bins
*the one that got away:* the jumper
*disappointments*: my flats are quite what i hoped, and i really wanted the ruana wrap but didnt like it in person


----------



## NWpurselover

Great idea-
*Best buy:*Colore Dinner Plates 6 for $3.99 (the checker got frustrated putting each one in so just gave up!)
*Favorite buy:* I thought I wouldn't like it on, but everyone gives me compliments on the black and white sweater coat.
*The one that got away:* The colore bicycle that was in my cart on the first day when the site crashed as well as the colore throw.
*Disappointments:* Votives and vases, so many I saw were primarily brown and black, not the pretty colors in the ads. Also, I wasn't crazy about the colore travel tote I ordered online.  The pattern was just too big for me.


----------



## NWpurselover

I forgot to add that I am still waiting for my blue open cardigan that I ordered the second day.


----------



## La Comtesse

justlurking said:


> Hi fellow MfT lovers!
> 
> First, I am so sad to see the MfT threads dying down but I guess it is inevitable since there's not much left in the stores anymore. I really thought I'd be seeing more returns, but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> I AM seeing quite a few comforter/duvet sets being returned.
> 
> 
> 
> I have still not received my $25 gift card that was promised due to a cancelled item. It's well past the 10 business days.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not cancelling ANYTHING for fear they will just cancel EVERYTHING!)
> 
> 
> What do YOU have on backorder?


 
I still think there will be returns since there are so many overpriced items on ebay that are not selling.  I did a search of completed items by my zip code to see what may be returned--lol.  I think some employees at one of my Targets may be buying all the returns though.

There are almost no comforters or duvet sets near me at all right now.  I have found only one set after going to five different Targets in a week.  And the one online only duvet that I found was not marked down 50%, it was only 30% off and I know it was an online exclusive.  The one comforter set I bought (an opened return) without the shams was inspected by a manager first, so we knew it was missing the shams.  The one duvet set I purchased so far and opened did have the shams folded in the middle of the duvet set but you couldn't feel them, you actually had to open it to find them.  I haven't looked at the other one I bought because I am not sure I am keeping it, so I didn't want to open it and not be able to get it back in the package.  Since it doesn't look like it was opened, I assume they are in the center also.

You could give CS a call regarding the gift card, if you're willing to go through that hassle.  They promised me one early on in the fiasco (for cancelling multiple items for no reason then putting them back up for sale).  But they never sent it.  The CS was too poor for me to bother calling again on that.  When I read posts by people who had no problem with this collab saying they didn't know what the "fiasco" was, they thought it was fun, I'd like to send them a log of the hours of problems I had with my orders.

I am also not cancelling anything for fear that I will not get the few items remaining (that Target hasn't cancelled) that I actually want.  I also read a post that said Target charged someone shipping when they cancelled one of the backordered items, so I don't want them to charge me shipping on the $7 item because I cancelled the $49.99 item-lol.

I also have a few things that I am still waiting for:  a tie, the long brown cardi, and the long blue cardi are among them.


----------



## AirJewels

*best buy:* Pink sweater dress for $27
*favorite buy*: Black and white sweater coat
*the one that got away:* Brown/Black long open cardi
*disappointments*: ?


----------



## paloma_mia

*Best buy*: Passione umbrella (not having to resort to ebay!) 
*Favorite buy*: Passione umbrella & colore infinity scarf  
*The one that got away*: The throw 
*Disappointments*: The quality of the plates (I would rather have paid a bit more for more durable plates, something like the stoneware platers). Also, another disappointment was seeing so many undergarments and hair accessories, maybe they could have focused more on just housewares, clothes, and accessories (such as bags, scarves, makeup bags, etc).


----------



## nova_girl

NWpurselover said:


> Great idea-
> *Best buy:Colore Dinner Plates 6 for $3.99 (the checker got frustrated putting each one in so just gave up!)*


 
Wow, I wish one of my checkout people did that to me!



La Comtesse said:


> I still think there will be returns since there are so many overpriced items on ebay that are not selling. *I did a search of completed items by my zip code to see what may be returned--lol*. I think some employees at one of my Targets may be buying all the returns though.


 
That's a great idea, I think I'll do that too lol



AirJewels said:


> *best buy:* *Pink sweater dress for $27*


 
I never got to see this dress in person 



paloma_mia said:


> *Best buy*: Passione umbrella (not having to resort to ebay!)
> *Favorite buy*: Passione umbrella & colore infinity scarf
> *The one that got away: The throw *


 
Ah, the throw. I forgot to mention that in mine but I really wanted the pink/black one.


----------



## misspurse

*best buy:* glass vases and votive holders
*favorite buy:* loops toss pillow (wish i could have gotten more)
*the one that got away:* cereal bowls and salad plates. i was so torn, as one day i saw DOZENS OF EACH STYLE at the store (they had just unboxed them). i rationalized i didn't need them, so i left. obviously they were all gone by the next day. i still think about them from time to time. *le sigh*
*disappointments:* actually, none. i loved everything i bought!


----------



## minatol

I have a question about doing a return of the online purchases.  I looked through the return policy and procedure and even almost printed out the shipping label.  I say almost, because I wasn't sure about the return shipping fee.  I could not find anything about return shipping fee on their site.  Is there a flat charge fee I just can't seem to find or is it free?

I of course called up their customer service but that didn't help.  The rep first said there is a charge.  Yet contradicted herself right after.  She just kept insisting how I can simply return my items at "any Target stores."   Oh, gee...  Why didn't I think of that?  Except that there really isn't one near me.  And the items I need to return are somewhat heavy to schlepp around on subway/bus routes.  (I'm in NY.  We don't drive to everywhere like rest of America.)  If getting to a store can be easily done, why in the first would I think of doing a UPS return?

Urgh.  I wish Target is lot more organized with their billing and invoices btw.  As we all know it, the invoices never list prices.  So whenever new charges are put on my account from Target, I have to do "matching/guessing game."  I have multiple items of each of my 6-7 online orders and items rarely come together.  They have been trickling in one by one and it's somewhat frustrating to check off the correct item received from correct item charged.  

AND (I guess today is my rant day) although I was excited with so many items from Missoni for Target, I seem to be having the worst luck with their glass products.  The items I wanted to return via UPS are medium and small vases with brownish swirl print.  The medium one came with air bubbles all over and small one has the swirling effect dripped down to the areas that was supposed to be clear.  I am also thinking of returning the martini glasses as well, as two out set of four have similar problems as the aforementioned vases.


----------



## Catbaglover

*Best buy*: Wahh, I  got nothing on sale!
*Favorite clothing  buy:* Gold metallic cardigan and tank set
*Favorite home  buy:* Creeping floral poufs
*Disappointment*: The  ballet flats. (I returned them.)
*The one that got  away*: A set of nesting bowls or full set of blue Via   towels.
*Waiting on from  original orders*: Colore umbrella and Emma Roberts Colore  cardigan


----------



## modelina

cupcakekiss said:


> yeah only CA makes people/dsigners put Lead warnings on items
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Proposition_65_(1986)
> "WARNING: This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer and birth defects or other reproductive harm."
> however as the wiki states, the warnings do NOT tell you which chemical/lead from the Prop 65 list or how the exposure came to be - so it could be small/just possible exposure
> I live in CA and these kind of warnings are on a lot of products, particularly when I'm shopping for a bag with Polyurethane PU or vinyl/Polyvinyl chloride PVC aka "the vegan faux leathers"  so the warning IS more common than you think if you buy products made of those, not just the Missoni luggages
> * same warning on many products mass produced in China like ceramics and paint used on toys....



Thanks for that insight! Yes, I'm vacillating about whether to keep it knowing that lead is in almost everything made in China (which is about 90 percent of things). I wonder just how much.  I live in CA , too, so maybe that's why I saw it? I think the only thing I know that is lead free is my Fiestaware!


----------



## saira1214

best buy: Nothing on sale!
favorite buy: Black and White zig-zag tee
the one that got away: the throw, I wish I knew how hot it was and should have made it a point to get one.
disappointments: The gold infinity scarf. I found one at the store after agonizing about it and when I tried it on, I was underwhelmed. Needless to say, I returned it.


----------



## lulu212121

best buy: socks! & some clearanced home items. I love cute socks  
Favorite buy: open blue cardigan
the one that got away: wine glasses. I had them & put them back, went back before I checked out & they were gone.

disappointments: not finding the black cardigan, infinity scarves, or throws

I too am still waiting on my internet order that I placed pre-crash. I was wondering if anyone had theirs cancelled this week?


----------



## nova_girl

saira1214 said:


> best buy: Nothing on sale!
> favorite buy: Black and White zig-zag tee
> the one that got away: the throw, I wish I knew how hot it was and should have made it a point to get one.
> disappointments: The gold infinity scarf. I found one at the store after agonizing about it and when I tried it on, I was underwhelmed. Needless to say, I returned it.



I think you're the first person that wasn't thrilled with the infinity scarf, I thought it was a universally-loved item!



lulu212121 said:


> best buy: socks! & some clearanced home items. I love cute socks
> Favorite buy: open blue cardigan
> the one that got away: wine glasses. *I had them & put them back, went back before I checked out & they were gone.*
> 
> disappointments: not finding the black cardigan, infinity scarves, or throws
> 
> I too am still waiting on my internet order that I placed pre-crash. I was wondering if anyone had theirs cancelled this week?



That happened to me and two of the passione pillows. Luckily, I wasn't in love with them (only in like) so I was only a little bit disappointed when they weren't there when I went back for them


----------



## happybag

Best buy: Passione arm warmers for under $4 in store!
Favorite buy: Black/brown open cardi
The ones that got away: Famiglia zig zag toss pillows, floral candle
Disappointments: The colore tote bag didn't seem sturdy IMO. The paint job on the adult "Venetian" rainboots was hit or miss, although that didn't stop me from picking up a fairly decently-painted pair on clearance


----------



## Couturable

Best Buy: Suede Heels on clearance $27
Favorite Buy: Love, love, love my throw. It is so thick, warm and cozy. Even if it wasn't M4T, it would have been a great buy.
The One That Got Away: The Brown Knit Shorts - Would kind of love them for winter with black tights...
Disappointments: Rainboots - wasn't crazy about them in person
The Multi Colored Sleeveless Dress - I thought the quality of the knit was far less then all the other pieces in this line.
The Post It Notes - So cute, but they aren't very sticky at all...
Surprised I Liked: The Passione Printed Button Down Top - I thought it would be too bold, but it's so flattering on.


----------



## pr1nc355

authenticplease said:


> R, you are my CL.....I am sure your MfT beanie will run a close second to your halo


----------



## azureartist

Couturable said:


> Best Buy: Suede Heels on clearance $27
> Favorite Buy: Love, love, love my throw. It is so thick, warm and cozy. Even if it wasn't M4T, it would have been a great buy.
> The One That Got Away: The Brown Knit Shorts - Would kind of love them for winter with black tights...
> Disappointments: Rainboots - wasn't crazy about them in person
> The Multi Colored Sleeveless Dress - I thought the quality of the knit was far less then all the other pieces in this line.
> The Post It Notes - So cute, but they aren't very sticky at all...
> Surprised I Liked: *The Passione Printed Button Down Top - I thought it would be too bold, but it's so flattering on.*



Are you talking about the flower print blouse? If so I thought it would be too loud and busy, but was surprised that it looked very nice on!

BTW - I love these lists... gotta think up mine!


----------



## pr1nc355

*Best Buy:* blue/brown beanie, 30% off
*Favorite Buy:* above-mentioned beanie with matching kids' scarf
*The One That Got Away:* black/white zigzag tank dress
*Disappointments:* zigzag tote (I thought it was overpriced, and the lead warning didn't help, either) and the sheer mesh L/S sweater (overpriced and snags too easily)
*Surprised I Liked:* green knit sweater (I initially thought it was too revealing, but it's surprisingly not)


----------



## Couturable

azureartist said:


> Are you talking about the flower print blouse? If so I thought it would be too loud and busy, but was surprised that it looked very nice on!
> 
> BTW - I love these lists... gotta think up mine!



Yes the flower print - a fellow fan! The material and cut are great!


----------



## aira108

*Best buy:* Flats...it was my only item that I didn't buy overpriced on ebay, haha!
*Favorite buy:* Brown/gold infinity scarf...so gorgeous!
*The one that got away:* Nothing
*Disappointments:* Girls' purple scarf.  It was super cute, but it was fraying all over the place.  I eventually returned it.


----------



## melvel

*Best buy:*  In terms of value, the black and white sweater coat on clearance for $59.99.  I got it from a very nice lady on the trading board  

*Favorite buy:*  Gosh, this is tough.  I love everything I bought so far, but I guess my favorite would have to be the Emma Roberts cardi and the Johnny Collar Polo Sweater (tie)
*
Disappointment:*  The ballet flats, because of the extreme toe cleavage.  I still kept them, since they were just $30 anyway.  Runner-up would be the umbrella, because it's nothing special really.
*
Surprised I liked: *The velour hoodie, I thought the zigzag print was so loud but in person it's so adorable (and I've gotten a lot of compliments on it).  Runner up would be the colore travel tote (same thing, thought the print was too loud, but everytime I bring it I get compliments)
*
The one that got away: * Well, I ordered a lot from the website and had a lot of cancellations.  But like everyone else, I am so bummed that my throw order got cancelled.*

Waiting on from original orders:*  Nothing.  I've received about 50% of all my online orders, and the rest were either cancelled by me or by Target.  I am still bidding on some items on eBay (stationery) so I hope I win those.  I am also still waiting to receive a throw I reluctantly purchased on eBay.


----------



## Catbaglover

Couturable said:


> Yes the flower print - a fellow fan! The material and cut are great!



I got the purple Passione flower blouse, too! I agree that it is very flattering... in all sizes!


----------



## paloma_mia

My company has causal Fridays and I'm rocking the colore infinity scarf today!


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Are you talking about the flower print blouse? If so I thought it would be too loud and busy, but was surprised that it looked very nice on!
> 
> BTW - I love these lists... gotta think up mine!


 
I haven't worn this shirt yet (it was actually the first MfT piece I bought) but I'm glad to hear it looks good on because I was also concerned it would be too busy.



pr1nc355 said:


> *Best Buy:* blue/brown beanie, 30% off
> *Favorite Buy:* above-mentioned beanie with matching kids' scarf
> *The One That Got Away:* black/white zigzag tank dress
> *Disappointments:* zigzag tote (I thought it was overpriced, and the lead warning didn't help, either) and the *sheer mesh L/S sweater (overpriced and snags too easily)*
> *Surprised I Liked:* green knit sweater (I initially thought it was too revealing, but it's surprisingly not)


 
Oh no, I have this sweater. I guess the good thing is that I got it for $12 I think so if it does snag I guess it won't be too big of a deal...



aira108 said:


> *Best buy:* Flats...it was my only item that I didn't buy overpriced on ebay, haha!
> *Favorite buy:* Brown/gold infinity scarf...so gorgeous!
> *The one that got away:* Nothing
> *Disappointments:* *Girls' purple scarf. It was super cute, but it was fraying all over the place. I eventually returned it*.


 
I'm wearing this scarf today actually and I love it because it goes with a lot of the cardigans I wear for work but I keep finding snags and stay threads on it, which is disappointing.



melvel said:


> *Disappointment:* The ballet flats, because of the extreme toe cleavage. I still kept them, since they were just $30 anyway. Runner-up would be the umbrella, because it's nothing special really.


 
Do you wear shoe liners, and if you do, do they work with the flats? I'm concerned that if they show lots of toe cleavage that the liners won't work and I hate when you can see the liner.



paloma_mia said:


> My company has causal Fridays and I'm rocking the colore infinity scarf today!


 
Yay!


----------



## AshJs3

Best Buy: Found composition notebooks on clearance last night for $1.50 I also found a long blue cardigan on clearance, but I might take it back. I didn't like it as much as I thought I would. 

Favorite buy: Black and white & Gold infinity scarves. I love them SO much. I also liked the flap journals more than I thought I would. 

Disappointments: Flats and "Chanel" cardigan. 

The one that got away: Saw wine glasses and mugs a few times at my store. I so wish I would have got them to trade. As for things I wanted but didn't get: throw, towels, black and white bath rug. 

I've had so much fun running around Targets like a crazy person though. I probably got a little caught up in the thrill of the hunt, but I didn't go over board. I'll be sad to see it all go!


----------



## nova_girl

AshJs3 said:


> The one that got away: Saw wine glasses and mugs a few times at my store. I so wish I would have got them to trade. As for things I wanted but didn't get: throw, towels, black and white bath rug.
> 
> I've had so much fun running around Targets like a crazy person though. I probably got a little caught up in the thrill of the hunt, but I didn't go over board. I'll be sad to see it all go!


 
I saw a mug early on in my travels too and didn't realize how many people wanted them for a trade so I regret not buying it too.

I totally agree with you about having fun running around. I looked at my gas meter yesterday and didn't understand why I still had so much gas and then I realized it was because I stopped going to Target after work every other day lol.


----------



## azureartist

Colore Cosmetic Clutch and Passione Valet at Target.com now!


----------



## La Comtesse

*Best Buy:*  I would have to say my first order (around 4-5 a.m.) that I actually received.  It had some of the home items I wanted most in it (the throw and towels--only ordered two towels but wish I had ordered four, also wish I had ordered another throw in a different color).

(I cannot believe that nova_girl got the pouf for $19.99!  And someone else got it for less??!)

*Favorite Buy:*  For the home, my favorites are the throw, the poufs, the towels, pillows, bath mat, and shower curtain.  For the clothing my favorites (though I have yet to wear anything so it may change) are the maxidress and matching cardigan, the panel dress, the gold shell and matching infinity scarf, and the black/white dress (which is a surprise because I didn't want it on launch day).

I also like the sleeveless colore dress a lot more than I thought I would.  I didn't want it at all on launch day.  When I found it in the store and tried it on I really liked it.  I also think the finer knit on it is more similar to regular Missoni than the thicker knits in this collection, jmo.

*The One That Got Away:*  I can't pick just one, I'm still on the hunt .  But I'm looking for the Black with White Trim Cardigan, the outdoor funiture-lol, and many other things.

*Disappointments:*  The way this collaboration was handled by Target.

I almost resorted to ebay twice, but I'm glad that I didn't actually buy anything from ebay.


Sorry I couldn't narrow it down further.  I had been obsessed with this collection for weeks before the launch.  I had a pretty long wish list from the beginning but didn't receive many/most of the items I ordered.  In the end, I wound up with a lot more than I initially wanted (though I missed out on some of my favorite items).  And I'm still trying to find some things and narrow down my final selection.


----------



## Mixedbag

My Target has been wiped clean.  I haven't seen much except for the passione button-down tops.


----------



## La Comtesse

minatol said:


> I have a question about doing a return of the online purchases.  I looked through the return policy and procedure and even almost printed out the shipping label.  I say almost, because I wasn't sure about the return shipping fee.  I could not find anything about return shipping fee on their site.  Is there a flat charge fee I just can't seem to find or is it free?
> I wish I could answer, but I keep getting contradictory info from their CS too.  And I've seen similar problems with in-store returns.
> 
> I of course called up their customer service but that didn't help.  The rep first said there is a charge.  Yet contradicted herself right after.  She just kept insisting how I can simply return my items at "any Target stores."   Oh, gee...  Why didn't I think of that?  Except that there really isn't one near me.  And the items I need to return are somewhat heavy to schlepp around on subway/bus routes.  (I'm in NY.  We don't drive to everywhere like rest of America.)  If getting to a store can be easily done, why in the first would I think of doing a UPS return?
> 
> Urgh.  I wish Target is lot more organized with their billing and invoices btw.  As we all know it, the invoices never list prices.  So whenever new charges are put on my account from Target, I have to do "matching/guessing game."  I have multiple items of each of my 6-7 online orders and items rarely come together.  They have been trickling in one by one and it's somewhat frustrating to check off the correct item received from correct item charged.
> Yes, it's not fun trying to decipher your credit card charges from Target.com each month from this collab.  I've had to spend hours doing so for some of my relatives also.
> 
> AND (I guess today is my rant day) although I was excited with so many items from Missoni for Target, I seem to be having the worst luck with their glass products.  The items I wanted to return via UPS are medium and small vases with brownish swirl print.  The medium one came with air bubbles all over and small one has the swirling effect dripped down to the areas that was supposed to be clear.  I am also thinking of returning the martini glasses as well, as two out set of four have similar problems as the aforementioned vases.


 
Sorry you're having problems with the glassware.  I got the Martini glasses and they seem OK but I did hear lots of reports that they break easily, so I guess they should be hand washed.

What was wrong with the Martini glasses?  I think someone else (from Canada) mentioned staining but she hadn't actully received them yet, her friend did.


----------



## saira1214

I tried my luck at Target last night because I saw a lady wearing the flats and decided I need them.  I scored the Color sleevless dress.  I didn't like it at first, but when I tried it on, I knew it was for me.  I also got the silk pajama pants which are soo soft. I love them.  Got both items on clearance, but oly 30% off, nothing ridiculous.  I didn't find the flats, but now I really want them.  It never ends!


----------



## nova_girl

saira1214 said:


> I tried my luck at Target last night because I saw a lady wearing the flats and decided I need them. I scored the Color sleevless dress. I didn't like it at first, but when I tried it on, I knew it was for me. I also got the silk pajama pants which are soo soft. I love them. Got both items on clearance, but oly 30% off, nothing ridiculous. I didn't find the flats, but now I really want them. It never ends!


 
Don't you hate when you see someone model something here or see someone wearing it on the street and then all of a sudden you must have it? Sometimes I dread going into the modeling thread because I know I'll want something else by the time I'm done reading it lol.

It's been a few days since I went to Target so I think I'll stop by if I leave work at a decent time tonight..


----------



## qudz104

my target has the same missoni stuff its been carrying for a while now.. its all either 15 or 30% off (i didnt calculate it and there werent signs up indicating the discount).  too bad none of the items are in my size or i wouldve grabbed something!


----------



## ashleyjena

*Best buy*: Pink v neck sweater for $7!! I love it, so comfy. 
*Favorite clothing buy*: Emma Roberts Multicolor Cardigan, I wear it all the time! Also the black panel dress with the matching brown/black cardi, I'm going to wear it tonight with tights and boots.
*Favorite home buy*: Espresso Set.
*Disappointment*: Pink dress, I traded it away, I just didn't like it on, but I did get it for $27! Wine glasses, they were soooo tiny.
*The one that got away*: OMG so much.... one time I saw literally 50 mugs, I bought 2, traded them away, and now regretting that.... I saw votives and martini glasses and left them.... I saw a lot the first and second days that I assumed wouldn't be a big deal and then they were crazy popular!


----------



## melvel

Finally won a set of stationery items on eBay. Total was $33.50 shipping included for these items:

Colore Journal - retail price was $7.99
Colore Pencil set - retail price was $4.99
Colore File folders (2 packs) - retail price was $4.99 each
Colore Bulldog clips (2 packs) - retail price was $4.99 each

So i guess I got the items for a good price. Seller probably purchased the items on clearance so he/she still makes a profit.

Now I just need the colore clipboard and notecube. Search continues...


----------



## nova_girl

The long colore scarf I ordered from target.com actually arrived today! I thought for sure that something would happen and my order would get cancelled but it's now safely here in my room. I went to two different Targets today and there were no womens clothes and only a couple duvet sets. It's so sad not seeing the Missoni stuff anymore


----------



## azureartist

^^

Congrats Nova_Girl! I heard the B&W Sweater Coat was available for a short moment on the website. Missed it by inches.


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> ^^
> 
> Congrats Nova_Girl! I heard the B&W Sweater Coat was available for a short moment on the website. Missed it by inches.



Thank you! I check the Target website so many times throughout the day, I can't believe I missed the sweater coat.


----------



## Ohana2

I think I'm slowly giving up...theres still a few items that I wanted but most targets seem empty...and I've been going because I have a $5 coupon from target to use on clothes...after spending hundreds on this brand I would like to find a missoni item on clearance with the use of my coupon


----------



## nova_girl

Some of the poufs are on clearance at target.com for those who still want one!


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> Some of the poufs are on clearance at target.com for those who still want one!



Thanks! Ordered one!


----------



## lovemydeals

Went to the T on Arlington Blvd in Falls Church, Va, looking for cheap halloween stuff.  Had to stoo the clothing section.  They had the following as of 9am at 30% off: brown ruana, black/white t shirt in xs, blue sweater dress in s or m, blue puffer jacket.  I picked up the brown sleeveless zig zag dress and the black/white sweater coat at 30%!!!!!

Edit: also had black/white zig zag tank dress (dont remember size), black panel dress with insert i the post above (i think it was an xs)' and a square scarf in the yellow, orange, blue family (not sure of name)


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Thanks! Ordered one!



Yay! Which one did you get?



lovemydeals said:


> Went to the T on Arlington Blvd in Falls Church, Va, looking for cheap halloween stuff.  Had to stoo the clothing section.  They had the following as of 9am at 30% off: brown ruana, black/white t shirt in xs, blue sweater dress in s or m, blue puffer jacket.  I picked up the brown sleeveless zig zag dress and the *black/white sweater coat at 30%!!!!!*



Lucky girl!


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> Yay! Which one did you get?




Floral Pouf - match my comforter!


----------



## azureartist

lovemydeals said:


> Went to the T on Arlington Blvd in Falls Church, Va, looking for cheap halloween stuff.  Had to stoo the clothing section.  They had the following as of 9am at 30% off: brown ruana, black/white t shirt in xs, blue sweater dress in s or m, blue puffer jacket.  I picked up the brown sleeveless zig zag dress and the *black/white sweater coat at 30%*!!!!!
> 
> Edit: also had black/white zig zag tank dress (dont remember size), black panel dress with insert i the post above (i think it was an xs)' and a square scarf in the yellow, orange, blue family (not sure of name)



OMG! Lucky x2!


----------



## Michele

For those ordering the poufs on-line dont forget to use the coupon code from retailmenot for an extra $5.00 off.

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/target.com


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Can anyone tell me if this cardigan runs large or small? I'm going to get one on ebay and I want to make sure I get the right size. Thanks!


----------



## Jollyberry78

nova_girl said:


> The long colore scarf I ordered from target.com actually arrived today! I thought for sure that something would happen and my order would get cancelled but it's now safely here in my room. I went to two different Targets today and there were no womens clothes and only a couple duvet sets. It's so sad not seeing the Missoni stuff anymore



Did you try it infinity style?


----------



## rito511

HermesNewbie said:


> Can anyone tell me if this cardigan runs large or small? I'm going to get one on ebay and I want to make sure I get the right size. Thanks!



TTS. Price on bay is relatively low now, so it's good time to get it. I just got mine for low $60, too bad I don't really like it and might have to pass it


----------



## ikny

HermesNewbie said:


> Can anyone tell me if this cardigan runs large or small? I'm going to get one on ebay and I want to make sure I get the right size. Thanks!


 
True to size for me.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

ikny said:


> True to size for me.



Same here. Medium fit and I wear size 10-12 in dress depending on the style.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Don't give up yet on Target as this afternoon I walked in not expecting anything and found....an espresso set!!!! in perfect condition with spoons, in original packaging! And best of all, 30% off!!!! It was a good karma day to make up for the B***h of a week I've had.


----------



## Ohana2

I thought I had given up on Target because I haven't seen anything, but today I got really lucky!  I was looking through the sale racks and found nothing.  Was about to leave until i saw missoni print sticking out of a filled cart by the fitting room.  I asked the woman working there if i can look through the cart and to my dismay, there was a small amount of missoni items still in plastic packaging.  i guess they had a few things in stock that was never brought out!  My sister and bought what was left.  We both got the emma roberts cardi (they only had large and i'm a medium, but I couldn't pass it up.  Does anyone know if it can be placed in the dryer and will it shrink?  or would you only wash it by hand?),  we also each bought the creeping floral zig zag v neck chiffon (in large and wish it was a med, but i don't mind for this top to be a little big), and i also got the blue v neck mixed media chiffon top in medium.  There was still 1 more emma roberts cardi there in a large, space dye top, passione scarf, green v neck sweater, and a floppy hat.


----------



## azureartist

Izzy's Mom said:


> Don't give up yet on Target as this afternoon I walked in not expecting anything and found....an espresso set!!!! in perfect condition with spoons, in original packaging! And best of all, 30% off!!!! It was a good karma day to make up for the B***h of a week I've had.



OH My!!! Picks up jaw off floor!


----------



## azureartist

Ohana2 said:


> I thought I had given up on Target because I haven't seen anything, but today I got really lucky!  I was looking through the sale racks and found nothing.  Was about to leave until i saw missoni print sticking out of a filled cart by the fitting room.  I asked the woman working there if i can look through the cart and to my dismay, there was a small amount of missoni items still in plastic packaging.  i guess they had a few things in stock that was never brought out!  My sister and bought what was left.  We both got the emma roberts cardi (they only had large and i'm a medium, but I couldn't pass it up.  Does anyone know if it can be placed in the dryer and will it shrink?  or would you only wash it by hand?),  we also each bought the creeping floral zig zag v neck chiffon (in large and wish it was a med, but i don't mind for this top to be a little big), and i also got the blue v neck mixed media chiffon top in medium.  There was still 1 more emma roberts cardi there in a large, space dye top, passione scarf, green v neck sweater, and a floppy hat.



I would hand wash most. But I heard the V Necks (not sure if it's Chiffon) shrink a lot. Down 1 full size so you may be OK. Anyone else have experience?

Congrats! See you almost gave up on Missoni and look what all you got!


----------



## paloma_mia

Izzy's Mom said:


> Don't give up yet on Target as this afternoon I walked in not expecting anything and found....an espresso set!!!! in perfect condition with spoons, in original packaging! And best of all, 30% off!!!! It was a good karma day to make up for the B***h of a week I've had.



Awesome score!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

rito511 said:


> TTS. Price on bay is relatively low now, so it's good time to get it. I just got mine for low $60, too bad I don't really like it and might have to pass it


 
 Thanks! Yes, the prices are pretty decent right now!



ikny said:


> True to size for me.



Thank you!



Izzy's Mom said:


> Same here. Medium fit and I wear size 10-12 in dress depending on the style.



This is helpful information -- thank you!


----------



## happybag

Izzy's Mom said:


> Don't give up yet on Target as this afternoon I walked in not expecting anything and found....an espresso set!!!! in perfect condition with spoons, in original packaging! And best of all, 30% off!!!! It was a good karma day to make up for the B***h of a week I've had.



WOW!!!! Congrats!

I occasionally stop into a Target hoping for rare good luck like this.....and clearanced too!


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Floral Pouf - match my comforter!



I'm glad you were able to get it!



Jollyberry78 said:


> Did you try it infinity style?



Not yet, but I will!



Izzy's Mom said:


> Don't give up yet on Target as this afternoon I walked in not expecting anything and found....an espresso set!!!! in perfect condition with spoons, in original packaging! And best of all, 30% off!!!! It was a good karma day to make up for the B***h of a week I've had.



Wow, how lucky! 



Ohana2 said:


> I thought I had given up on Target because I haven't seen anything, but today I got really lucky!  I was looking through the sale racks and found nothing.  Was about to leave until i saw missoni print sticking out of a filled cart by the fitting room.  I asked the woman working there if i can look through the cart and to my dismay, there was a small amount of missoni items still in plastic packaging.  i guess they had a few things in stock that was never brought out!  My sister and bought what was left.  We both got the emma roberts cardi (they only had large and i'm a medium, but I couldn't pass it up.  Does anyone know if it can be placed in the dryer and will it shrink?  or would you only wash it by hand?),  we also each bought the creeping floral zig zag v neck chiffon (in large and wish it was a med, but i don't mind for this top to be a little big), and i also got the blue v neck mixed media chiffon top in medium.  There was still 1 more emma roberts cardi there in a large, space dye top, passione scarf, green v neck sweater, and a floppy hat.



I guess I shouldn't give up hope yet then, especially since there are still a couple of things I'd like to have. Congrats on your finds!




Today I bought two more colore media bins, the colore zig zag F/Q duvet set (which I had never seen in store) and the triangular bra, all on clearance.


----------



## melodoki

Yes, don't give up! I stopped by a Target in NJ and there were a bunch of clearanced MfT clothes. I picked up a black ruana for 30% off that I had paid full price for, also an XS blue hoodie at 30% off and colore skirt 30% off. My 13 yr old daughter says the skirt is too short and DH says the zigs make my hips look wider so still thinking about that one...

Also, I will be returning some items that I have accumulated but have been replaced by more desirable ones so there are still returns going back to the stores!! Keep your eyes peeled!

Just to add, I still have pending items from an order placed on launch day.  The passione throw and zig zag tee. Not shipped but not cancelled-- anyone else in this situation?


----------



## lovemydeals

nova_girl said:


> Lucky girl!


 


azureartist said:


> OMG! Lucky x2!


 
Thanks.  It was pure luck!  I wasn't even going to look, but decided too.  Good thing I did.  Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## Ohana2

azureartist said:


> I would hand wash most. But I heard the V Necks (not sure if it's Chiffon) shrink a lot. Down 1 full size so you may be OK. Anyone else have experience?
> 
> Congrats! See you almost gave up on Missoni and look what all you got!


 
Thanks!  I guess it won't shrink because most likely i'll be washing the missoni clothes by hand. I had washed a missoni skirt in the washer machine and the shape looks a little different and shrunk a little :/


----------



## lulu212121

melodoki said:


> Yes, don't give up! I stopped by a Target in NJ and there were a bunch of clearanced MfT clothes. I picked up a black ruana for 30% off that I had paid full price for, also an XS blue hoodie at 30% off and colore skirt 30% off. My 13 yr old daughter says the skirt is too short and DH says the zigs make my hips look wider so still thinking about that one...
> 
> Also, I will be returning some items that I have accumulated but have been replaced by more desirable ones so there are still returns going back to the stores!! Keep your eyes peeled!
> 
> *Just to add, I still have pending items from an order placed on launch day. The passione throw and zig zag tee. Not shipped but not cancelled-- anyone else in this situation*?


 
Yes! I think a few of us here have pending orders. Mine are now thru December!!! That is just crazy! 

I went to my Target & there is almost nothing left. The lingerie had been marked 50%, but everything else was still 30%. The display where most of it had been, has now been replaced with Christmas decor.


----------



## azureartist

Ohana2 said:


> Thanks!  I guess it won't shrink because most likely i'll be washing the missoni clothes by hand. I had washed a missoni skirt in the washer machine and the shape looks a little different and shrunk a little :/



Throw it in the dryer (I'd only try one) and see if it shrinks some.


----------



## ACS

I got the blue zig zag open cardigan yesterday for 30% off.  I like it, but I don't know if I really want to keep it.  It feels nice and looks great on, but at $35 it's still expensive to me.


----------



## nancypants

ACS said:


> I got the blue zig zag open cardigan yesterday for 30% off.  I like it, but I don't know if I really want to keep it.  It feels nice and looks great on, but at $35 it's still expensive to me.



that's how i feel about the black and white dress and sweater skirt. even tho it was on sale, it was still pricey IMO... what to do...


----------



## Gia90024

ACS said:


> I got the blue zig zag open cardigan yesterday for 30% off.  I like it, but I don't know if I really want to keep it.  It feels nice and looks great on, but at $35 it's still expensive to me.



I am wearing mine TODAY!!  I love it and actually bought two (one on eBay and another when it turned up at Target before the markdowns).  I wear it with a sleeveless black turtleneck and dark-washed skinny jeans -- it works with any type of shoe.  One of my favorite pieces from the whole collection.

That's a great price on the sweater, so hope you are able to keep it and enjoy it!


----------



## Gwen's Eeyore

I've been lurking this thread for awhile now and thought I would post this.  Once again Target.com is still not up to par.  I ordered two of the framed tiles the colore and the zig zag one with the zig zags turned in different directions, instead of them sending me the zig zag one they sent me the black zig zag one.  Since I didn't have it, it was fine because I would like all 4 of them but it's just frustrating.  I did send them an email just to let them of the mistake but I am not expecting an email back from them.


----------



## nova_girl

Crib stuff and the black/white bath mat available on target.com.


----------



## bubblevita

*nova_girl*, I want to thank you for posting all your finds from Target.  Thanks to you, I was able to get a purple zig zag pouf for only $19!  I found two at the end caps with no price tags, and when the cashier scanned it, it came up as price not found.  The cashier asked me if I saw the price, I said there were no price on the shelf but my friend in VA got it for $19 so the cashier ran it up as $19.  I only got one pouf because the shopping cart only fits one and I was too lazy to go back and get the other one. lol


----------



## nova_girl

bubblevita said:


> *nova_girl*, I want to thank you for posting all your finds from Target. Thanks to you, I was able to get a purple zig zag pouf for only $19! I found two at the end caps with no price tags, and when the cashier scanned it, it came up as price not found. The cashier asked me if I saw the price, I said there were no price on the shelf but my friend in VA got it for $19 so the cashier ran it up as $19. I only got one pouf because the shopping cart only fits one and I was too lazy to go back and get the other one. lol


 
Yay, and you're absolutely welcome! I'm glad some of my posts here are actually helpful lol. I really like my pouf a lot more than I thought I would, especially since I never planned on buying one (never mind two) but I really like it a lot. And no matter how tired I was I would have gone back for that other pouf lol.


----------



## nancypants

i went to 3 targets today and did well!! i got a baby blanket, baby dress, purple tie and.. the best .... MY VELOUR HOODIE IN MY SIZE!!!!!!!

i have to admit, the fabric feels a little cheap and i feel like the fit is  a little wonky.. anyone else feel the same?


----------



## azureartist

Great that there are so many new finds and bargains!


----------



## m30w

returned to 60187 T last night: girls' XL colore/brown sheath dress, sz 6 pumps & womens' flats, sz 4 girls' flats, black & brown (M/T?) tights, s girls' white colore gloves, floral headband...


----------



## melodoki

this thread has slowed down but just an update from my area:
Atlantic Center in Brooklyn
1 pr. long colore gloves $14
girls clothing, mostly small sizes except for a L/XL poncho $28
kids flats sz.1 $16
suede pumps, various sizes
women's sleep rompers, floral nightgown L
pretty cleaned out. this was as of 2pm today.


----------



## saira1214

m30w said:


> returned to 60187 T last night: girls' XL colore/brown sheath dress, sz 6 pumps & womens' flats, sz 4 girls' flats, black & brown (M/T?) tights, s girls' white colore gloves, floral headband...



Where is this target? Is it Wheaton? I have been looking for the size 6 flats for days!!!


----------



## CindyKay

The men's ties are back in stock online!! Ordered all 8 color combos for DH to pick and choose when the shipment arrives. Yay!!


----------



## nancypants

how come they're full price?


----------



## misspurse

CindyKay said:


> The men's ties are back in stock online!! Ordered all 8 color combos for DH to pick and choose when the shipment arrives. Yay!!



omg, thank you! i really wanted the ties for my DH. i just ordered 3 of them (my first time online ordering something MfT)- hope they arrive!! (and yours too!)


----------



## azureartist

There are some restocks back on target.com. Missed out on the Infinity Scarves, but you might see a few things you like. Got the baby quilts (for me as a lap warmer/pet blanket). They're HTF. Got some curtains too.


----------



## kodem31

azureartist said:


> There are some restocks back on target.com. Missed out on the Infinity Scarves, but you might see a few things you like. Got the baby quilts (for me as a lap warmer/pet blanket). They're HTF. Got some curtains too.


What time do you check the website for restocks? I'm trying to understand Target's logic of keeping items on the website if they are truly "out of stock?" What's really going on? Are these returns? What are your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## azureartist

kodem31 said:


> What time do you check the website for restocks? I'm trying to understand Target's logic of keeping items on the website if they are truly "out of stock?" What's really going on? Are these returns? What are your thoughts? Thanks



I don't check it myself, but heard about this on another forum. It seems it's around 3am PST (6am EST). I was already 1 hour too late.  I heard that the throws were phantoms and not available.

There's speculation that they are finally getting shipments in and will be refilling backorders. One can only hope!


----------



## wetbandit42

I've been a to a few Targets lately, although I haven't found much. I did find a clearance pair of heels so I took back the pair I bought full price. I also found a clearance candle in Tuscan Sunrise, which is the only one I didn't have! Haven't found anything else on clearance that appeals to me. 

I need to print off my return slips like ASAP so I can return the 2 sweaters I bought online.

They have the pink pouf in-stock online for $70. I'm really tempted to order it and return the one I bought full-price.


----------



## azureartist

wetbandit42 said:


> I've been a to a few Targets lately, although I haven't found much. I did find a clearance pair of heels so I took back the pair I bought full price. I also found a clearance candle in Tuscan Sunrise, which is the only one I didn't have! Haven't found anything else on clearance that appeals to me.
> 
> I need to print off my return slips like ASAP so I can return the 2 sweaters I bought online.
> 
> *They have the pink pouf in-stock online for $70. I'm really tempted to order it and return the one I bought full-price.*



Good idea! And don't forget to use coupon sites and stack with mr bates or e bates to save even more. Target now has all free shipping too.


----------



## kodem31

azureartist said:


> I don't check it myself, but heard about this on another forum. It seems it's around 3am PST (6am EST). I was already 1 hour too late.  I heard that the throws were phantoms and not available.
> 
> There's speculation that they are finally getting shipments in and will be refilling backorders. One can only hope!


Wow, thanks for that info! I just ordered 3 ties for DH and a few toss pillows, but I had to call customer service because they were having technical difficulties with the website again! I will be keeping my eye on the throws too!


----------



## m30w

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Where is this target? Is it Wheaton? I have been looking for the size 6 flats for days!!!



Yes Wheaton, il. Oh I'm so sorry I didn't see this til now & didn't know...  I thought most had already gotten the flats they wanted, if I'd known u or someone (semi) local had wanted them, I would've pm'ed or waited til u could get there to buy them in ur sz (dunno their reshop sched or if they allow immediate buying of returns but it's possible since they all seem v. nice?) i really hope u got them or found a 6, but if not if u see another pr I'll let u know!


----------



## arireyes

m30w said:


> Yes Wheaton, il. Oh I'm so sorry I didn't see this til now & didn't know...  I thought most had already gotten the flats they wanted, if I'd known u or someone (semi) local had wanted them, I would've pm'ed or waited til u could get there to buy them in ur sz (dunno their reshop sched or if they allow immediate buying of returns but it's possible since they all seem v. nice?) i really hope u got them or found a 6, but if not if u see another pr I'll let u know!



Target in Plainfield on 59 had a bunch of flats.  I know there were several sz 6, when I picked mine up a couple days ago.


----------



## nova_girl

I went to Target today just to see if I could find anything and I bought the blue maxi dress, the long passione gloves, the black/white silk headscarf, the black/white hair clips, another soft cup bra, and the matching briefs. I was really close to bidding on the briefs and maxi dress on ebay so I'm glad I don't have to now. If it's true that the website restocks around 6am EST I might have a chance to snap something up because I need to be up around that time tomorrow anyway!


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> I went to Target today just to see if I could find anything and I bought the blue maxi dress, the long passione gloves, the black/white silk headscarf, the black/white hair clips, another soft cup bra, and the matching briefs. I was really close to bidding on the briefs and maxi dress on ebay so I'm glad I don't have to now. If it's true that the website restocks around 6am EST I might have a chance to snap something up because I need to be up around that time tomorrow anyway!



Yes *Nova_girl* - let us know as soon as you can! I think others shop it dry and THEN let everyone know unfortunately. Human nature I guess LOL!

Congrats on your stellar finds too!


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Yes *Nova_girl* - let us know as soon as you can! *I think others shop it dry and THEN let everyone know unfortunately*. Human nature I guess LOL!
> 
> Congrats on your stellar finds too!



I can't lie, I'm probably going to buy what I can and then report back to you guys after the purchase goes through lol. I'll definitely let you guys know how it goes


----------



## azureartist

Of course...gotta secure your order first!


----------



## La Comtesse

bubblevita said:


> *nova_girl*, I want to thank you for posting all your finds from Target.  Thanks to you, *I was able to get a purple zig zag pouf for only $19! *


 
The stores in my area are ridiculous.  I saw an aqua pouf in my area that was marked as an online return for* $111.00*!  It said it was reduced from $150, but the online price is only around $70 now and was only $99 originally.  And the few houseware items I've seen (one shower curtain, and a pillow) were not reduced at all in local stores.



nancypants said:


> how come they're full price?


 
Someone asked about this on Target Style and they said that online and store prices were not the same.  I wonder when or if they will be marking more of the items down on the website.  So many people are still waiting for their Sept. 13th orders to ship.  I guess they're waiting so they don't have to give them a discount too. 



azureartist said:


> There are some restocks back on target.com. Missed out on the Infinity Scarves, but you might see a few things you like. Got the baby quilts (for me as a lap warmer/pet blanket). They're HTF. Got some curtains too.


 
I hear the ties have been up for sale for several days now.  I had two that were in my original orders (from Sept. 13th) and they still haven't shipped.  Their order fufillment is getting to be a joke.

I can't believe I missed out on all those items this morning.  I found a baby quilt in the red medallion in a local store and it was really cute.  The colors look different than on the website and in the photos here.

I guess maybe some of the new online orders may be returned to the stores, so looking for returns may go on forever.


----------



## nova_girl

Checked the website twice already this morning, the stuff I wanted was still out of stock.


----------



## Couturable

Wow, lots available on Target.com right now. Full price though... Baby bedding, baby/girls clothes, suede zig zag heels, iPad cases, a few iPhone covers, mens ties, womens tights, shower curtains and all the poufs. Poufs are marked down.

Anyone miss out on the Black and White Bike: http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Women-s-Comfort-Bike-Black-White-28/-/A-13379378
Surprised that's available...


----------



## lulu212121

My Target has a few of the blk/wht bikes. Seems they got them in 2 weeks after the collection launched. I am always surprised that they are still there, assembled and ready to go!


----------



## azureartist

Couturable said:


> Wow, lots available on Target.com right now. Full price though... Baby bedding, baby/girls clothes, suede zig zag heels, iPad cases, a few iPhone covers, mens ties, womens tights, shower curtains and all the poufs. Poufs are marked down.
> 
> *Anyone miss out on the Black and White Bike:* http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Women-s-Comfort-Bike-Black-White-28/-/A-13379378
> *Surprised that's available...*



Imagine the people that paid 3x the cost on evilbay. Kicking themselves right now!


----------



## Brittany515

I found a makeup bag on clearance the other day that I SOO wanted when the collection first came out, I was so happy.  But my favorite Missoni clearance find is the floral print travel thing..  It makes traveling so easy for all your makeup products. So happy to have finally found it


----------



## LABAG

I found the mens brown sweater-for me! i got the small-which fits perfect-as a long cardigan.It definitely has the Missoni vibe! and was priced at 34.oo on sale-i also found a couple packs of the mini journals just lying in a basket near the stationary-regular price I think-7.99 for three.


----------



## New2Coach

I found a famiglia weekender cosmetic bag on clearance. That must have been a return as my store hasn't had any missoni in awhile. I love it.


----------



## azureartist

LABAG said:


> I found the mens brown sweater-for me! i got the small-which fits perfect-as a long cardigan.It definitely has the Missoni vibe! and was priced at 34.oo on sale-i also found a couple packs of the mini journals just lying in a basket near the stationary-regular price I think-7.99 for three.



Love those journals LABAG!!! Especially on clearance!

Here's a nice stoneware platter that's just come back on target.com - makes a great gift...
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Platter-w-Chevron/-/A-13439569

Now waiting for those Espresso sets to come back on site!


----------



## NWpurselover

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Couturable

azureartist said:


> Imagine the people that paid 3x the cost on evilbay. Kicking themselves right now!


I know! Some went for $800+, ridiculous!

I admit, tonight at my local target I found a hand towel (that I already have and I've been using in my kitchen) on clearance, so I picked it up. I'll put it away until I ruin the first one. And I found the brown long gloves for $13 so I had to get them too. To think my purpose of going there was to RETURN Missoni. <sigh> I have a problem, still.


----------



## azureartist

Couturable said:


> I know! Some went for $800+, ridiculous!
> 
> I admit, tonight at my local target I found a hand towel (that I already have and I've been using in my kitchen) on clearance, so I picked it up. I'll put it away until I ruin the first one. And I found the brown long gloves for $13 so I had to get them too. To think my purpose of going there was to RETURN Missoni. <sigh>* I have a problem, still.*



Me too!!! I don't know why this has affected me the way that it has. I can't seem to stop. MFT is the potato chips for fashion and housewares.


----------



## happybag

azureartist said:


> me too!!! I don't know why this has affected me the way that it has. I can't seem to stop. *mft is the potato chips for fashion and housewares.*



lol!!!! +1!


----------



## nancypants

anyone watch basketball wives? Imani on the show has on the space dye infinity scarf!

i know.... i know.. i am one of THOSE that watch ALLLLLLLLL the reality shows. hehehe


----------



## kodem31

nancypants said:


> anyone watch basketball wives? Imani on the show has on the space dye infinity scarf!
> 
> i know.... i know.. i am one of THOSE that watch ALLLLLLLLL the reality shows. hehehe


Omg!! I saw this too! Lol. I'm so obsessed with MFT that I wasn't even paying attention to what she was saying! Ha!


----------



## La Comtesse

modelina said:


> Thanks for that insight! Yes, I'm vacillating about whether to keep it knowing that lead is in almost everything made in China (which is about 90 percent of things). I wonder just how much.  I live in CA , too, so maybe that's why I saw it?* I think the only thing I know that is lead free is my Fiestaware![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Funny that you mention Fiestaware because I kind of think this Missoni line is like it in some ways. It is something affordable (umm, unless you become an obsessed collector of it, lol)  that is colorful, bright and cherry that was put on the market during a bad economy.
> 
> But unlike Fiestaware, I wonder if it will last long enough to be a collector's item.
> 
> 
> 
> azureartist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!! I don't know why this has affected me the way that it has. I can't seem to stop. MFT is the potato chips for fashion and housewares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true.  I was kind of obsessed with Missoni before this line, but something about this one just pushed me over the edge.  I seem to want almost all of it--even things I would not have purchased if I had the chance to on Sept. 13th.
Click to expand...


----------



## azureartist

nancypants said:


> anyone watch basketball wives? Imani on the show has on the space dye infinity scarf!
> 
> i know.... i know.. i am one of THOSE that watch ALLLLLLLLL the reality shows. hehehe



So funny! Do you think you were drawn to it because you knew it was a HTF MfT item or did it have enough presence on it's own that you would have thought "I must have it"? 

Just wondered if I'm looking at MfT wearing rose colored glasses. 

Had one woman at work comment on my B&W travel tote (use as an office bag) - "You're really into that kind of pattern."  (I'm starting to break in my items one by one - wore the Ruana, B&W T and the Maxi Skirt - not all together of course!)

Update - Saw Patchwork comforter on target.com in Twin!


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> So funny! Do you think you were drawn to it because you knew it was a HTF MfT item or did it have enough presence on it's own that you would have thought "I must have it"?
> 
> Just wondered if I'm looking at MfT wearing rose colored glasses.
> 
> Had one woman at work comment on my B&W travel tote (use as an office bag) - *"You're really into that kind of pattern."  (I'm starting to break in my items one by one - wore the Ruana, B&W T and the Maxi Skirt - not all together of course!)*
> 
> Update - Saw Patchwork comforter on target.com in Twin!


 
I thought the bolded part was really funny! I'm also trying to break in my pieces one at a time because I normally wear solid colors to work so it would seem to be out of character for me to show up in patterns, multiple colors, etc. I wore the colore ("Emma Roberts") cardigan a couple of weeks ago and I think I'll wear the black ruana sometime this week. Baby steps, lol. I did wear the blue mixed media chiffon sweater on Sunday to the casino and I really liked it.


----------



## lulu212121

^ That bolded part is funny! My hubby said the same thing. 

I, too am starting to break mine out one at a time here & there. The one that I like the most but having a hard time wearing is the Passione vest. I feel it is too loud...but I love it!


----------



## minatol

Ladies, I have a question for those who bought either a duvet or comforter in twin size.  Do they come with one or two sham case?  I got one on clearance last week and did not think much about it having only one as that's how it usually is for twin size bedding sets from most brands.  But when I looked through eBay listings, I see most sellers would note it to come with 2 instead of 1. 

Is it possible that those sellers either didn't know or realize twin sizes are different?  Target site description lists 2 sham covers but I assumed it to be a mistake due to them selling larger sizes as well.  (You know how they just have one description and you are to choose the size from that)  Is it possible that eBay sellers just simply copy & paste Target site?  Or do the twin sizes also come with 2 shams?  Did I really get something with a missing sham?


----------



## paloma_mia

minatol said:


> Ladies, I have a question for those who bought either a duvet or comforter in twin size.  Do they come with one or two sham case?  I got one on clearance last week and did not think much about it having only one as that's how it usually is for twin size bedding sets from most brands.  But when I looked through eBay listings, I see most sellers would note it to come with 2 instead of 1.
> 
> Is it possible that those sellers either didn't know or realize twin sizes are different?  Target site description lists 2 sham covers but I assumed it to be a mistake due to them selling larger sizes as well.  (You know how they just have one description and you are to choose the size from that)  Is it possible that eBay sellers just simply copy & paste Target site?  Or do the twin sizes also come with 2 shams?  Did I really get something with a missing sham?



I twin size comes with only 1 sham. Most ebay sellers were most likely copying and pasting like you mentioned. If you select a twin size online for the missoni bedding, it shows in the description that only one sham comes with the twin, and two shams for the full.


----------



## nancypants

azureartist said:


> So funny! *Do you think you were drawn to it because you knew it was a HTF MfT item or did it have enough presence on it's own that you would have thought "I must have it*"?
> 
> Just wondered if I'm looking at MfT wearing rose colored glasses.
> 
> Had one woman at work comment on my B&W travel tote (use as an office bag) - "You're really into that kind of pattern."  (I'm starting to break in my items one by one - wore the Ruana, B&W T and the Maxi Skirt - not all together of course!)
> 
> Update - Saw Patchwork comforter on target.com in Twin!



i just noticed that it was MfT, that's all. Missoni was never on my radar until Mft. the only MUST HAVE on my list was the throw in colore which i was lucky to get. i really wanted the hoodie too but once i bought it and tried it on, i felt the colors were a little on the tacky side so i'm going to return it. 

*do'nt mean to sound mean. the bright pink on the hoodie was just not working for me.


----------



## happybag

La Comtesse said:


> ...  So true.  I was kind of obsessed with Missoni before this line, but something about this one just pushed me over the edge.  I seem to want almost all of it--*even things I would not have purchased if I had the chance to on Sept. 13th.*



I thought I was *done* stalking MfT. Occasional looking, perhaps, but not the "five Targets in one day" kind of stuff. Then along came clearance markdowns.....  More MfT for the money!!

Store inventory has been dwindling, although sometimes a juicy batch of returns or what-have-you will arrive and......one finds oneself with three Colore cereal bowls for $1.74 each! 

In all fairness, the cereal bowls were something I wanted early on.....but other items started looking sweeter when their prices got lower (or should I say, more _realistic_....this _is_ Target, after all). *cough* Famiglia travel tote, anyone?


----------



## modelina

La Comtesse said:


> modelina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that insight! Yes, I'm vacillating about whether to keep it knowing that lead is in almost everything made in China (which is about 90 percent of things). I wonder just how much.  I live in CA , too, so maybe that's why I saw it?* I think the only thing I know that is lead free is my Fiestaware![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Funny that you mention Fiestaware because I kind of think this Missoni line is like it in some ways. It is something affordable (umm, unless you become an obsessed collector of it, lol)  that is colorful, bright and cherry that was put on the market during a bad economy.
> 
> But unlike Fiestaware, I wonder if it will last long enough to be a collector's item.
> 
> 
> 
> So true.  I was kind of obsessed with Missoni before this line, but something about this one just pushed me over the edge.  I seem to want almost all of it--even things I would not have purchased if I had the chance to on Sept. 13th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I swear by my fiestaware. I've had it almost 10 years when I first moved out and in all that time only ONE dish has broken in 10 years and I have 10 place settings. Not only is it durable but it's happy, cheery and bright....and lead free!  PS I kept the luggage and though I worry a bit about it, I just love it! I've gotten so many compliments on it from both women AND MEN ! lol
Click to expand...


----------



## afsweet

i went to target the other day and saw the same ol' missoni stuff...except now it's on clearance. i'm going to wait till the next round of markdowns though, and then i'll buy the silk cami/underwear set. 

i was so surprised to see the missoni bike though! everytime i've been to target, they've never had the bike, so maybe it was returned? i was so tempted to buy it though! except i'd have no way of taking it home with my small car, and i don't bike lol. it was still $400, not clearanced yet.


----------



## modelina

you lucky women who still have missoni at your local targets! all of the ones here in california are sold out of EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Mininana

pr1nc355 said:


> So I ended up returning most of the stuff I got from this collaboration.  I just had some time to look and look again at my hauls and really think, and hardly any of the stuff made the cut for me.  The stuff I really wanted sold out the first day (like the blue s/s dress), and I haven't seen it in the stores ever.
> 
> After weeks of promising myself I'd get my blue maxi dress altered to fit me (*it was a M, and I should've gotten a XS*), I finally decided to return it, which I did today after work.  I walked thru the floor to see if anything was left, and there was.  I saw a sleep mask and the brown/blue beanie I gave up on.  You see, I'd gotten the matching kids' scarf about a month ago.  When I got it, the kids' beanie was in the store, too.  I debated for several minutes in the store but decided against it cuz with the pompom, it looked to kiddish, IMO.  I've had several regretting thoughts cuz I didn't think there'd be any chance I'd find the ladies' one...and I did...and it was 30% off!  So here's a pic of my total haul.  This is it.  I'm done!




Hi!! I have a question. Are you always an XS or this dress ran big? thanks!!


----------



## Mininana

lilmountaingirl said:


> My Targt apparently found their box of blue maxi dresses that i've been chasing.  The inventory tracker always shows in stock and they just tell me no.  Lol.  Well what do you know, they unpacked a box.  Love this dress!  Also found the colore dress.  They had the mix media sweater which i love but i can't buy everything.



how is sizing on this dress? thanks!


----------



## kodem31

azureartist said:


> There are some restocks back on target.com. Missed out on the Infinity Scarves, but you might see a few things you like. Got the baby quilts (for me as a lap warmer/pet blanket). They're HTF. Got some curtains too.


What's the quality of the crib quilts? Are they lightweight or heavy? Just curious if they'll keep you warm.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Mininana said:


> how is sizing on this dress? thanks!



Hi.  It fits true to size but is short.  I'm 5 ft tall and bought XS, and it doesn't touch the floor.


----------



## AshJs3

Found a blue open cardigan in medium today for $24.XX. I bought one in small a few weeks back but wasn't happy with the fit so I took it back. The medium is much better, as is the discount price!


----------



## kodem31

Yay! Got my shipment of men's ties today and DH loves them


----------



## J.Toronto

OMG I got an email that said my espresso set shipped today! In shock right now.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

J.Toronto said:


> OMG I got an email that said my espresso set shipped today! In shock right now.


----------



## Gia90024

kodem31 said:


> Omg!! I saw this too! Lol. I'm so obsessed with MFT that I wasn't even paying attention to what she was saying! Ha!



I swear I saw this for literally a *second* on the Hulu recap show The Morning After -- this is the baby from Up All Night modeling that baby hat...


----------



## NWpurselover

J.Toronto said:


> OMG I got an email that said my espresso set shipped today! In shock right now.



Amazing that is finally shipped!  Congrats.


----------



## authenticplease

J.Toronto said:


> OMG I got an email that said my espresso set shipped today! In shock right now.


 
So shocked.....but very excited that it shipped


----------



## nova_girl

J.Toronto said:


> OMG I got an email that said my espresso set shipped today! *In shock right now*.



I read this to say "in stock right now," meaning it was in stock on the website. Imagine my disappointment once I re-read your message lol.


----------



## saban

nova_girl said:


> I read this to say "in stock right now," meaning it was in stock on the website. Imagine my disappointment once I re-read your message lol.



Yep I did the exact same thing.....


----------



## J.Toronto

Izzy's Mom said:


>





NWpurselover said:


> Amazing that is finally shipped!  Congrats.





authenticplease said:


> So shocked.....but very excited that it shipped



Thank you! I feel like I won the lottery or something. Ridiculous. 



nova_girl said:


> I read this to say "in stock right now," meaning it was in stock on the website. Imagine my disappointment once I re-read your message lol.



lol. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Catbaglover

That's great news that the espresso sets shipped!


----------



## nova_girl

saban said:


> Yep I did the exact same thing.....


 
Haha I'm glad I wasn't the only one!



J.Toronto said:


> Thank you! I feel like I won the lottery or something. Ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Sorry to disappoint you.


 
It's ok . I'm glad it shipped!


----------



## Gia90024

Right this second, there are full five-piece crib sets in Medallion on the website (5:00 PM pacific time) -- including the *fitted sheet*.  Curtains, bumper, quilt, crib skirt, and fitted sheet.  I put the items in my cart but don't have a baby or even a niece or nephew -- if anyone wants the entire set, log on now.


----------



## nova_girl

Pink v-neck sweater in L available on the website now! If it were an XL I'd get one for myself but I think the L might be a bit tight.


----------



## azureartist

Gia90024 said:


> Right this second, there are full five-piece crib sets in Medallion on the website (5:00 PM pacific time) -- including the *fitted sheet*.  Curtains, bumper, quilt, crib skirt, and fitted sheet.  I put the items in my cart but don't have a baby or even a niece or nephew -- if anyone wants the entire set, log on now.



People are using the quilt as a pet blanket. I plan to use one (B&W) as a lap cover at the office.


----------



## Gia90024

By coincidence I got a guy on the Target website helpline who actually understood the way the code was written ("if-loops"), and was able to explain definitively why things are seem to be reappearing randomly.  What he told me absolutely made sense (although I am primarily in finance, I work for a small company and am also the web-designer as our site is not out-sourced). 

One of the things in my basket showed only 1 was in stock.  Within a minute or so of my paying, the item went out-of-stock on the site.  But to the call center rep, it was in-stock and would remain so because Target offers a 30 minute window when people can change or cancel online orders.  This part is easy.

But it made me think about how the site was set up, so I asked a different sort of question (programming related) and he checked a different type of screen and GUESS WHAT.  For the item I asked about (happened to be the Passione Valet travel bag, which I like enough to be looking at online, but not enough to buy on eBay) there were eleven (11!!!) sitting right there at a fulfillment center.  

He said that within a week these would be inspected and if not defective would reappear on the site.  They could go back up at any point, so whoever sees them can get them --he could not add them back himself.

I now am 100% convinced, based on the way that the new Target website was built, every item that is on the site now as "out-of-stock online" is LURKING in the fulfillment center.  Items that say "no longer available" are NOT and are unlikely to reappear (except at goodwill).  When something new turns up on the site, that action is caused by the item returning to a fulfillment center for whatever reason.  That does not mean it will again be offered online, only that it is there and *could* be.

Although I am haunted by those eleven valet bags languishing in the fulfillment center, I am not going to log in every second to try to grab one if they ever appear.  But I am posting this because anyone could get lucky at some random time.  Those "out-of-stock-online" item actually exist -- if they were completely gone, the description would change.  These are not manual updates -- they are triggered by the existence of the items themselves.  The "no longer available for sale" means that none are in the fulfillment center.

TL;DR: stuff will still be randomly reappearing on the website!!


----------



## azureartist

Gia90024 said:


> By coincidence I got a guy on the Target website helpline who actually understood the way the code was written ("if-loops"), and was able to explain definitively why things are seem to be reappearing randomly.  What he told me absolutely made sense (although I am primarily in finance, I work for a small company and am also the web-designer as our site is not out-sourced).
> 
> One of the things in my basket showed only 1 was in stock.  Within a minute or so of my paying, the item went out-of-stock on the site.  But to the call center rep, it was in-stock and would remain so because Target offers a 30 minute window when people can change or cancel online orders.  This part is easy.
> 
> But it made me think about how the site was set up, so I asked a different sort of question (programming related) and he checked a different type of screen and GUESS WHAT.  For the item I asked about (happened to be the Passione Valet travel bag, which I like enough to be looking at online, but not enough to buy on eBay) there were eleven (11!!!) sitting right there at a fulfillment center.
> 
> He said that within a week these would be inspected and if not defective would reappear on the site.  They could go back up at any point, so whoever sees them can get them --he could not add them back himself.
> 
> I now am 100% convinced, based on the way that the new Target website was built, every item that is on the site now as "out-of-stock online" is LURKING in the fulfillment center.  Items that say "no longer available" are NOT and are unlikely to reappear (except at goodwill).  When something new turns up on the site, that action is caused by the item returning to a fulfillment center for whatever reason.  That does not mean it will again be offered online, only that it is there and *could* be.
> 
> Although I am haunted by those eleven valet bags languishing in the fulfillment center, I am not going to log in every second to try to grab one if they ever appear.  But I am posting this because anyone could get lucky at some random time.  Those "out-of-stock-online" item actually exist -- if they were completely gone, the description would change.  These are not manual updates -- they are triggered by the existence of the items themselves.  The "no longer available for sale" means that none are in the fulfillment center.
> 
> TL;DR: stuff will still be randomly reappearing on the website!!



*Gia* - all great points and thanks for your insight. I also believe that things listed on the on the site *can* be available at one time or another unless it is like the "no longer available..." notation like you said (guess I'll never see the Espresso Sets!) 

For example someone from another forum was able to purchase the B&W Sweater Coat - it was briefly available for a millisecond. It shipped! Also another got a couple of Prep Bowls too. So I think it's right time/right place kind of thing. Don't want to be logged in to Target 24/7 though LOL! 

The Colore Chevron Platters have appeared/disappeared and reappeared only to be sold out again. Same with the Velour Pillows. No rhyme or reason.


----------



## nova_girl

Gia90024 said:


> By coincidence I got a guy on the Target website helpline who actually understood the way the code was written ("if-loops"), and was able to explain definitively why things are seem to be reappearing randomly.  What he told me absolutely made sense (although I am primarily in finance, I work for a small company and am also the web-designer as our site is not out-sourced).
> 
> One of the things in my basket showed only 1 was in stock.  Within a minute or so of my paying, the item went out-of-stock on the site.  But to the call center rep, it was in-stock and would remain so because Target offers a 30 minute window when people can change or cancel online orders.  This part is easy.
> 
> But it made me think about how the site was set up, so I asked a different sort of question (programming related) and he checked a different type of screen and GUESS WHAT.  For the item I asked about (happened to be the Passione Valet travel bag, which I like enough to be looking at online, but not enough to buy on eBay) there were eleven (11!!!) sitting right there at a fulfillment center.
> 
> He said that within a week these would be inspected and if not defective would reappear on the site.  They could go back up at any point, so whoever sees them can get them --he could not add them back himself.
> 
> I now am 100% convinced, based on the way that the new Target website was built, every item that is on the site now as "out-of-stock online" is LURKING in the fulfillment center.  Items that say "no longer available" are NOT and are unlikely to reappear (except at goodwill).  When something new turns up on the site, that action is caused by the item returning to a fulfillment center for whatever reason.  That does not mean it will again be offered online, only that it is there and *could* be.
> 
> Although I am haunted by those eleven valet bags languishing in the fulfillment center, I am not going to log in every second to try to grab one if they ever appear.  But I am posting this because anyone could get lucky at some random time.  Those "out-of-stock-online" item actually exist -- if they were completely gone, the description would change.  These are not manual updates -- they are triggered by the existence of the items themselves.  The "no longer available for sale" means that none are in the fulfillment center.
> 
> TL;DR: stuff will still be randomly reappearing on the website!!



Thank you for this information, it makes sense. I also don't want to be logged onto target.com 24/7 but I will make more frequent visits there throughout the day just in case I get lucky


----------



## lulu212121

I made a trip to Target this morning to return a few things the I never should've bought in the 1st place. I was just trying to fulfill the void for the things that are in limbo @ Target.com! LOL!

It looks like the clothing has been marked down to 50%. I saw a couple sticky notes, pink & blue v-neck, the famous emma cardigan, passione blouses, lingerie, & shoes. Nothing in housewares, luggage, accessories, or stationary.


----------



## ashleyjena

lulu212121 said:


> I made a trip to Target this morning to return a few things the I never should've bought in the 1st place. I was just trying to fulfill the void for the things that are in limbo @ Target.com! LOL!
> 
> It looks like the clothing has been marked down to 50%. I saw a couple sticky notes, pink & blue v-neck, the famous emma cardigan, passione blouses, lingerie, & shoes. Nothing in housewares, luggage, accessories, or stationary.



aww i wish there were that many things at my store! i want that blue v neck so bad, same with sticky notes! haha


----------



## Catbaglover

Thanks for the info about Target's stock, Gia. I've been monitoring the Target website and have wondered why things mysteriously appear and vanish. Ha-ha!


----------



## kat99

My throw shipped today - yes almost 10 weeks later! Anybody else get a shipping notice?


----------



## lulu212121

kat99 said:


> My throw shipped today - yes almost 10 weeks later! Anybody else get a shipping notice?


 
That's great! I did not get an email, though. Boooooo! 

I am just flabbergasted that 10 weeks later Target is just now shipping these orders.


----------



## arireyes

Just ordered the Chevron bedset. I really hope it ships!!!


----------



## kat99

lulu212121 said:


> That's great! I did not get an email, though. Boooooo!
> 
> I am just flabbergasted that 10 weeks later Target is just now shipping these orders.



Yes...I am also flabbergasted that these are already on clearance in stores yet we are supposed to be thankful that they managed to ship out these orders 10 weeks late at full price!!


----------



## pellarin22

Gia90024 said:


> By coincidence I got a guy on the Target website helpline who actually understood the way the code was written ("if-loops"), and was able to explain definitively why things are seem to be reappearing randomly. What he told me absolutely made sense (although I am primarily in finance, I work for a small company and am also the web-designer as our site is not out-sourced).
> 
> One of the things in my basket showed only 1 was in stock. Within a minute or so of my paying, the item went out-of-stock on the site. But to the call center rep, it was in-stock and would remain so because Target offers a 30 minute window when people can change or cancel online orders. This part is easy.
> 
> But it made me think about how the site was set up, so I asked a different sort of question (programming related) and he checked a different type of screen and GUESS WHAT. For the item I asked about (happened to be the Passione Valet travel bag, which I like enough to be looking at online, but not enough to buy on eBay) there were eleven (11!!!) sitting right there at a fulfillment center.
> 
> He said that within a week these would be inspected and if not defective would reappear on the site. They could go back up at any point, so whoever sees them can get them --he could not add them back himself.
> 
> I now am 100% convinced, based on the way that the new Target website was built, every item that is on the site now as "out-of-stock online" is LURKING in the fulfillment center. Items that say "no longer available" are NOT and are unlikely to reappear (except at goodwill). When something new turns up on the site, that action is caused by the item returning to a fulfillment center for whatever reason. That does not mean it will again be offered online, only that it is there and *could* be.
> 
> Although I am haunted by those eleven valet bags languishing in the fulfillment center, I am not going to log in every second to try to grab one if they ever appear. But I am posting this because anyone could get lucky at some random time. Those "out-of-stock-online" item actually exist -- if they were completely gone, the description would change. These are not manual updates -- they are triggered by the existence of the items themselves. The "no longer available for sale" means that none are in the fulfillment center.
> 
> TL;DR: stuff will still be randomly reappearing on the website!!


 
I find their website very strange. I noticed last week that the poufs and a scarf were back on the website. I tried to order it and the minute that I hit the Paypal button, the scarf went out of stock and they still charged both items to my Paypal. I also had to go through that 30 minute nonsense of trying to see if I actually got charged. Well 40 minutes later, after talking to two CS reps the order didn't exist anymore because it was not placed because I didn't place the pouf order again and now I have a pending charge on paypal that will never move out of the pending situation!! I agree with you, did they really fix their site???!


----------



## azureartist

^^^

They're even cheaper now. I should have waited. Be careful if you don't have a Target card the Floral pouf will add shipping to the cost.


----------



## lulu212121

pellarin22 said:


> I find their website very strange. I noticed last week that the poufs and a scarf were back on the website. I tried to order it and the minute that I hit the Paypal button, the scarf went out of stock and they still charged both items to my Paypal. I also had to go through that 30 minute nonsense of trying to see if I actually got charged. Well 40 minutes later, after talking to two CS reps the order didn't exist anymore because it was not placed because I didn't place the pouf order again and now I have a pending charge on paypal that will never move out of the pending situation!! I agree with you, did they really fix their site???!


 
Thanks for posting this. I have been wanting to order some Missoni, a jewelry box, & table but I have been hesitant because of my Missoni fiasco. I am skipping Target this holiday season, seems their website still can't be trusted. That's too bad, too.


----------



## paloma_mia

Silk scarves are available online right now! I just placed my order 

Missoni for Target® Women's Multi Silk Scarf - Purple: http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Women-s-Multi-Silk-Scarf-Purple/-/A-13532932

Missoni for Target® Women's Floral Silk Scarf - Purple: http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...arf-Purple/-/A-13532390#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just won the long blue zig zag dress on ebay for just a few dollars above retail. Yay! Now I'm on the hunt for the matching cardigan.

Does anyone have this sweater? It was part of the men's collection but I'd like to get it for myself. It's not overly masculine so I thought it would look OK with casual cold-weather outfits. Ironically, I had one of these in my hands on the first day of the launch. I ended up putting back for some reason. Now I wish I had gotten it!


----------



## ACS

^I saw that sweater in person...it felt nice and cozy!  Congrats!

I think it's a nice casual and comfortable sweater.


----------



## pellarin22

paloma_mia said:


> Silk scarves are available online right now! I just placed my order
> 
> Missoni for Target® Women's Multi Silk Scarf - Purple: http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-Women-s-Multi-Silk-Scarf-Purple/-/A-13532932
> 
> Missoni for Target® Women's Floral Silk Scarf - Purple: http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for...arf-Purple/-/A-13532390#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink


 

Hey you are lucky, that's the scarf I tried to order last week. As soon as I hit the payment button it was out of stock and removed from my shopping bag. Good for you!!


----------



## Gia90024

HermesNewbie said:


> Does anyone have this sweater? It was part of the men's collection but I'd like to get it for myself. It's not overly masculine so I thought it would look OK with casual cold-weather outfits.



I got it on eBay (XL-Mens) as a Christmas gift for my brother.  I also got the hat and scarf.  If you want a close up or detailed photo of the yarn please let me know and I will post one.  The colors are gorgeous -- much better than they appear in the stock image.  The sweater is very soft and not "itchy" feeling.  I am only 5'3" (my brother is 6'4") so a modeling photo would look ridiculous, but I am happy to take any pictures you might want of the sweater or the yarn up close.  All I know is that it may run big, so try a Small?

I am also having Missoni Target withdrawal (so sad to go to a Target and see only ONE green sweater in the whole store).  I am thinking about the plates, but looked at other melamine dinnerware there and was not super impressed with it.  I wonder if the Missoni stuff is thicker or better.  It photographs well though.


----------



## paloma_mia

pellarin22 said:


> Hey you are lucky, that's the scarf I tried to order last week. As soon as I hit the payment button it was out of stock and removed from my shopping bag. Good for you!!


There still available online if your interested in purchasing them.


----------



## LVjudy

just rcvd email notification that my missoni silk scarf, yellow shipped.  it was part of an order i plcd 9/13.  better late than never...


----------



## manditex

cbtg818 said:


> So I've seen, I hate all of it


 

I totally agree.  I went to the NYC flagship store, excited to find something nice, and I hated all of it.  
 A lot was sold out, but from what I did see, it was not the usual loud and gaudy Versace, which can be done right.  In this case, it was overdone, extra loud and extra gaudy= UGLY.  Even the shoes looked straight out of a Frederick of Hollywood catalogue. The cutest item I would have purchased, is sadly not available for purchase!! The tee shirt for the staff was cute and totally wearable.  Ebay, here I come!


----------



## LABAG

HermesNewbie said:


> I just won the long blue zig zag dress on ebay for just a few dollars above retail. Yay! Now I'm on the hunt for the matching cardigan.
> 
> Does anyone have this sweater? It was part of the men's collection but I'd like to get it for myself. It's not overly masculine so I thought it would look OK with casual cold-weather outfits. Ironically, I had one of these in my hands on the first day of the launch. I ended up putting back for some reason. Now I wish I had gotten it!


 Hi HermesNewbie-I have that sweater in a small. It fits great-runs oversized, cause I would probably take a medium in a men-but this was perfect!
I got it at local store a few weeks ago-for 34.00, on sale and love it!!
I wore it with a white peasant blouse and a blue scarf, with jeans to see Breaking Dawn with my friends-they loved it-and sooooo warm!!


----------



## minatol

passione train case & toss pillows are back on Target site at the moment!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LABAG said:


> Hi HermesNewbie-I have that sweater in a small. It fits great-runs oversized, cause I would probably take a medium in a men-but this was perfect!
> I got it at local store a few weeks ago-for 34.00, on sale and love it!!
> I wore it with a white peasant blouse and a blue scarf, with jeans to see Breaking Dawn with my friends-they loved it-and sooooo warm!!



Thanks, LABAG! Wow, you got a great deal!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Gia90024 said:


> I got it on eBay (XL-Mens) as a Christmas gift for my brother.  I also got the hat and scarf.  If you want a close up or detailed photo of the yarn please let me know and I will post one.  The colors are gorgeous -- much better than they appear in the stock image.  The sweater is very soft and not "itchy" feeling.  I am only 5'3" (my brother is 6'4") so a modeling photo would look ridiculous, but I am happy to take any pictures you might want of the sweater or the yarn up close.  All I know is that it may run big, so try a Small?
> 
> I am also having Missoni Target withdrawal (so sad to go to a Target and see only ONE green sweater in the whole store).  I am thinking about the plates, but looked at other melamine dinnerware there and was not super impressed with it.  I wonder if the Missoni stuff is thicker or better.  It photographs well though.



Thanks so much for the info -- I appreciate it! I'm sure your brother will love the sweater!


----------



## nova_girl

I bought an appetizer plate for $1.48 and a romper for $8.98 today.


----------



## ESQ.

$7.80 for a set of 8 salad plates (i found 2 sets)


----------



## paloma_mia

My mom found two b&w poufs for $34 for me today!  I didn't realize how big they were -- it's so cute to see my mom still searching for missoni things!


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> My mom found two b&w poufs for $34 for me today!  I didn't realize how big they were -- it's so cute to see my mom still searching for missoni things!



Yay, we're pouf twins! Aren't they great? I really like mine. Were they $34 each or $34 for the pair? Either way your mom got a great deal! My mom has given up on looking for MfT stuff for me lol.


----------



## azureartist

Love the pouf deals! Wish I could find one at that price...

On another note...

The Chevron Platter is available now online. It's a big one (19" x 13") and lovely!!! $19.99 Great holiday gift... and really pretty IRL. I've seen it used as a perfume tray.
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Plat...n/-/A-13439569


----------



## azureartist

Forgot to mention - the Train Case is online. I have one - very very cute!
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Passione-Train-Case/-/A-13534021

Cosmetic Pencil Case (Passione)
http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Passione-Cosmetic-Pencil-Case/-/A-13534023#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton

Zig Zag Flats in size 8
http://www.target.com/p/Women-s-MIS...lticolor/-/A-13475638#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton

Some swim bottom string tie and regular in larger sizes....


----------



## paloma_mia

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## paloma_mia

nova_girl said:


> Yay, we're pouf twins! Aren't they great? I really like mine. Were they $34 each or $34 for the pair? Either way your mom got a great deal! My mom has given up on looking for MfT stuff for me lol.



I love mine. My future mother in law was over for Thanksgiving and she had never heard of Missoni, but she loves the Missoni print/style. She loved the pouf. I believe they were $34 each. 



azureartist said:


> Love the pouf deals! Wish I could find one at that price...
> 
> On another note...
> 
> The Chevron Platter is available now online. It's a big one (19" x 13") and lovely!!! $19.99 Great holiday gift... and really pretty IRL. I've seen it used as a perfume tray.
> http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Plat...n/-/A-13439569



I had given up on finding them, but sometimes you'd be surprise what you'll find at Target. I think we have until Dec/Jan to still see MFT returns. Still wishfully thinking I might spot a throw.


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> I love mine. My future mother in law was over for Thanksgiving and she had never heard of Missoni, but she loves the Missoni print/style. She loved the pouf. I believe they were $34 each.
> 
> 
> 
> I had given up on finding them, but sometimes you'd be surprise what you'll find at Target. I think we have until Dec/Jan to still see MFT returns. Still wishfully thinking I might spot a throw.



$34 is a great price for them, and it looks like we have a Missoni convert in your future MIL. I also still check Target because there still might be returns trickling in!


----------



## Sjensen

Today I bought the black zig zag pumps for $11.98! They are so cute! Cant wait to wear them!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Wishing everyone a belated Happy Thanksgiving! It's so fun to read about everyone's Missoni bargains!


----------



## NWpurselover

Happy Thanksgiving weekend Missionistas!  There are so many items on Target.com, (as many as I have ever seen) but they are all out of stock.  I wonder if any did pop up or why they are all pictured now.  I am still waiting for that one last item to be shipped and now I am hooked on seeing if any more items become available.


----------



## azureartist

^^^
Yes *NWpurselover *noticed that too! Stalking that site to see if any of them come "live" again.


BTW - what did you order?


----------



## kodem31

NWpurselover said:


> Happy Thanksgiving weekend Missionistas!  There are so many items on Target.com, (as many as I have ever seen) but they are all out of stock.  I wonder if any did pop up or why they are all pictured now.  I am still waiting for that one last item to be shipped and now I am hooked on seeing if any more items become available.


I've been doing the same! I wonder why Target.com is keeping all of those items up on the website? I managed to order a glass picture frame on Wednesday and did receive a shipping confirmation for it so hopefully all is well! It makes me wonder if things are really " out of stock!" Interesting.


----------



## nova_girl

Stopped by two Targets today. One didn't have any MfT stuff (I never saw anything there since the collection launched) but one had the flower sweater in XL for $13.xx, the black/white one piece swimsuit for $10.xx, the black/white canister for $9.xx, two King floral comforter sets and a twin quit pattern duvet or comforter set (I couldn't tell which it was since it was in the clear plastic with no label) for $40.xx. I bought the swimsuit and canister. Don't give up ladies, returns are still trickling into the stores!


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> Stopped by two Targets today. One didn't have any MfT stuff (I never saw anything there since the collection launched) but one had the flower sweater in XL for $13.xx, the black/white one piece swimsuit for $10.xx, the black/white canister for $9.xx, two King floral comforter sets and a twin quit pattern duvet or comforter set (I couldn't tell which it was since it was in the clear plastic with no label) for $40.xx. I bought the swimsuit and canister. Don't give up ladies, returns are still trickling into the stores!



Good deals Nova_girl! Is that the striped canister? I'm thinking of going on Monday after the holiday rush.


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Good deals Nova_girl! Is that the striped canister? I'm thinking of going on Monday after the holiday rush.



Yes, it's the black and white striped octagonal one. I don't quite know what I'll do with it yet but I'll find a way to use it!


----------



## LABAG

ive had GREAT luck YESTERDAY!!! I was visiting my daughter, for a few days and I found the mens black and white cardigan for 14.98!-probably will give as  a gift.
Also the pumps , i ALREADY HAD THEM, BUT ia PAID 27.98-IM RETURNING since I havent worn them and got these for 11.98!! Also the blue floral blouse-10.98!!!! and two brown cheveron pillows for 20.98 each1 I wanted these for so long-they were just sitting there, on shelf all alone!


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> Yes, it's the black and white striped octagonal one. I don't quite know what I'll do with it yet but I'll find a way to use it!



I've heard it used for pasta or cookies!




LABAG said:


> ive had GREAT luck YESTERDAY!!! I was visiting my daughter, for a few days and I found the mens black and white cardigan for 14.98!-probably will give as  a gift.
> Also the pumps , i ALREADY HAD THEM, BUT ia PAID 27.98-IM RETURNING since I havent worn them and got these for 11.98!! Also the blue floral blouse-10.98!!!! and two brown cheveron pillows for 20.98 each1 I wanted these for so long-they were just sitting there, on shelf all alone!



I love those pillows! Are they the ones with the gold velour backing or the orange/rust one? Great price on the blouse too!


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> I've heard it used for pasta or cookies



You just gave me an idea! I've been eating brown rice with dinner and I poured the rice out of the box it came in into the plastic takeout bowl I get when I order chinese, but I think the canister will be the perfect place for it. Thank you!


----------



## LABAG

they are the rust velour ones-go perfect with the swirl bowl-and they are substantial-weighty and so soft!!!


----------



## irishgrl

HermesNewbie said:


> I just won the long blue zig zag dress on ebay for just a few dollars above retail. Yay! Now I'm on the hunt for the matching cardigan.
> 
> Does anyone have this sweater? It was part of the men's collection but I'd like to get it for myself. It's not overly masculine so I thought it would look OK with casual cold-weather outfits. Ironically, I had one of these in my hands on the first day of the launch. I ended up putting back for some reason. Now I wish I had gotten it!


 
The auction prices are down (well some are still ridiculous but it seems some are reasonable now)  .... I'm finding decent deals on both Ebay & Bonanza ... sellers must have found some deals too ... pass it on please!


----------



## ACS

I got a silk scarf today for $6!


----------



## azureartist

ACS said:


> I got a silk scarf today for $6!



Me too - which one was yours? I may return the one I bought at full price or keep both and gift the second one. Not bad gift either way @ $13!


----------



## nova_girl

medium sweater coat on target.com. run!


----------



## meridian

^^Thank you!  Just ordered it, now let's see if it actually ships!  Does anyone know how these run size-wise?


----------



## nova_girl

meridian said:
			
		

> ^^Thank you!  Just ordered it, now let's see if it actually ships!  Does anyone know how these run size-wise?



You're very welcome! I have no idea how they run but I hope it ships! I ordered the passione infinity scarf which I had l but given up on so I hope that ships too. 

They actually had a good amount of stuff in stock on the website, which was a good cyber Monday surprise


----------



## paloma_mia

nova_girl said:


> You're very welcome! I have no idea how they run but I hope it ships! I ordered the passione infinity scarf which I had l but given up on so I hope that ships too.
> 
> They actually had a good amount of stuff in stock on the website, which was a good cyber Monday surprise




I was about to send you a message, since I remember you were in search of one. I ordered one too.  Great Cyber Monday surprise, indeed!


----------



## NWpurselover

I had bought the b & w sweatercoat in a large but it was too large.  So happy to be able to purchase a medium without resorting to ebay-


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> I was about to send you a message, since I remember you were in search of one. I ordered one too.  Great Cyber Monday surprise, indeed!



Yay, I hope both of ours actually ship!



NWpurselover said:


> I had bought the b & w sweatercoat in a large but it was too large.  So happy to be able to purchase a medium without resorting to ebay-



You were able to order one from the website today? That's great!


----------



## azureartist

NWpurselover said:


> I had bought the b & w sweatercoat in a large but it was too large.  So happy to be able to purchase a medium without resorting to ebay-



Drats! I missed out ordering the Large! Went to Target instead and got one pair of socks on clearance. Should have stayed at the office and cyber-shopped!

*NWpurselover *- what size do you usually wear? I like the coat and then again I think it might be too busy on me. I don't want to keep searching for this when I may be better off without it.

Saving grace...I did manage to buy the Passione Infinity Scarf! I hope I like it...


----------



## paradise392

i found lots of makeup cases at a targ near boston! They had like every makeup case for sale.  I bought 2.  A small cosmetic one for $6 and a small valet for $13.


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Drats! I missed out ordering the Large! Went to Target instead and got one pair of socks on clearance. Should have stayed at the office and cyber-shopped!
> 
> *NWpurselover *- what size do you usually wear? I like the coat and then again I think it might be too busy on me. I don't want to keep searching for this when I may be better off without it.
> 
> *Saving grace...I did manage to buy the Passione Infinity Scarf! I hope I like it...*



We're scarf twins! If our scarves actually ship lol


----------



## Gia90024

nova_girl said:


> We're scarf twins! If our scarves actually ship lol



Scarf TRIPLETS!!!!  I am hoping mine actually ships too.  Optimistic as the traincase arrived today, and I was sure that one would be cancelled -- it is my second as I had gotten one on eBay too.  Keeping both (my inner hoarder insists...)


----------



## azureartist

Gia90024 said:


> Scarf TRIPLETS!!!!  I am hoping mine actually ships too.  Optimistic as the traincase arrived today, and I was sure that one would be cancelled -- it is my second as I had gotten one on eBay too.  Keeping both (my inner hoarder insists...)



Hey triplets! I'm in good company!

Gia - don't you just love that train case?

I also bought the colore cereal bowls. I like how people are using MfT items for other things.


----------



## nova_girl

Gia90024 said:


> Scarf TRIPLETS!!!!  I am hoping mine actually ships too.  Optimistic as the traincase arrived today, and I was sure that one would be cancelled -- it is my second as I had gotten one on eBay too.  Keeping both (my inner hoarder insists...)



Yay! I'm glad some of us here were able to take advantage of the website being restocked. This just makes me stalk the website even more though lol.


----------



## Gia90024

So funny -- I also couldn't resist the bowls!  And my floral salad plates just arrived.  Also got the floral bathroom rug, thinking I would take it back, but it is gorgeous -- my bathroom has a shiny black tile floor and now I am thinking of hunting down the towels.  I have some Missoni Home towels but they are beachtowels -- I am thinking of getting the Passion Target towels -- anyone tried them?

BTW - did a MAJOR four box craigslist giveaway this weekend -- ran an ad saying I had free vintage clothes for a broke fashionista and two different girls replied -- had a blast clearing things out so got all of my Missoni Target stuff put away.  The girls both thought I was a bit crazy, but seriously, a twenty year old Richard Tyler for Anne Klein jacket that doesn't even fit? -- I just wanted the space.  So lots of things are gone.  Giving away a bunch of empty shopping bags now (Gucci, Jimmy Choo, etc) -- just put the ad up.


----------



## lulu212121

Gia, the towels are really nice. I saw them at my Target & they were soft & thick. I saw the rug, too. That is well made. I hope you're able to find them.


----------



## azureartist

Gia90024 said:


> So funny -- I also couldn't resist the bowls!  And my floral salad plates just arrived.  Also got the floral bathroom rug, thinking I would take it back, but it is gorgeous -- my bathroom has a shiny black tile floor and now I am thinking of hunting down the towels.  I have some Missoni Home towels but they are beachtowels -- I am thinking of getting the Passion Target towels -- anyone tried them?
> 
> BTW - did a MAJOR four box craigslist giveaway this weekend -- ran an ad saying I had free vintage clothes for a broke fashionista and two different girls replied -- had a blast clearing things out so got all of my Missoni Target stuff put away.  The girls both thought I was a bit crazy, but seriously, a twenty year old Richard Tyler for Anne Klein jacket that doesn't even fit? -- I just wanted the space.  So lots of things are gone.  Giving away a bunch of empty shopping bags now (Gucci, Jimmy Choo, etc) -- just put the ad up.



How kind of you Gia - giving things away like that!


----------



## kasumi168

FYI - Passione Pillows are back up on Target.com, along with the passione cosmetic pencil case


----------



## irishgrl

kasumi168 said:


> FYI - Passione Pillows are back up on Target.com, along with the passione cosmetic pencil case



There are many, many items available right now on Target.com (6:40 pm eastern).  Pretty exciting to me!


----------



## NWpurselover

azureartist said:


> Drats! I missed out ordering the Large! Went to Target instead and got one pair of socks on clearance. Should have stayed at the office and cyber-shopped!
> 
> *NWpurselover *- what size do you usually wear? I like the coat and then again I think it might be too busy on me. I don't want to keep searching for this when I may be better off without it.
> 
> Saving grace...I did manage to buy the Passione Infinity Scarf! I hope I like it...


 Hey Azure, I am a size 12 but I have bought a large in all other MfT items but the sweater coat shoulders were large on me, I am hopeful a medium will fit better.   I wear the coat with black jeans and a black top and it is perfect, not too busy.  I did shy away from a lot of the more colorful clothes since I know I probably wouldn't wear them much.


----------



## nova_girl

irishgrl said:


> There are many, many items available right now on Target.com (6:40 pm eastern).  Pretty exciting to me!



Do you remember what was available? I just checked and I think I missed out on it this time.


----------



## hotstar16

Gia90024 said:


> Scarf TRIPLETS!!!!  I am hoping mine actually ships too.  Optimistic as the traincase arrived today, and I was sure that one would be cancelled -- it is my second as I had gotten one on eBay too.  Keeping both (my inner hoarder insists...)



Scarf quintuplets? Lol I ordered one too actually just received a shipping notice! Record time 
.... nevermind that some of my items placed on day one are still in shipment limbo


----------



## nova_girl

hotstar16 said:


> Scarf quintuplets? Lol I ordered one too actually just received a shipping notice! Record time
> .... nevermind that some of my items placed on day one are still in shipment limbo



Our little family keeps growing lol. I'm still waiting on my shipping notice so my fingers are crossed. That's unbelievable that some of your items from launch day are still pending, you'd think they would have been able to fill them by now.


----------



## nova_girl

I got my shipment confirmation for my scarf!


----------



## kasumi168

Both Loop pillows are back in stock on the website - Run, don't walk ppls!!


----------



## azureartist

Purple mugs and Colore embroidered pillow online! RUN!


----------



## paloma_mia

nova_girl said:


> I got my shipment confirmation for my scarf!



Lucky! I haven't yet.


----------



## paloma_mia

azureartist said:


> Purple mugs and Colore embroidered pillow online! RUN!



I must restrain myself from buying the mugs -- need to hold out for the throw and oblong teal/brown pillow.


----------



## azureartist

paloma_mia said:


> I must restrain myself from buying the mugs -- need to hold out for the throw and oblong teal/brown pillow.



*Paloma-mia* they make great gifts! I have one of these (one of my rarest findings!) and it's so heavyweight and nice. I hope you find that pillow and throw - those are unicorns!


----------



## Couturable

Wow... Women's zig-zag flats are available on Target.com. Sizes 7 & 8. I'm sure not for long though!


----------



## NWpurselover

This is a sickness, I had to get the mugs!


----------



## justlurking

Came here to report about the loop pillows and other things being available but I see that's already been done. Still available but I didn't get any. I've been watching for the poufs to be reduced again and they have. I was lucky enough to get the chevron one in store for $40.01 and would have liked another but after paying that price I was spoiled! So finally they reduced it to match the floral one's price of $39.99! Time to bite...lol! All of the poufs have been reduced now to 50% off btw. Oh, also bought the chevron platter for $19.99 (still available) to bring total to over $50 for free shipping and then the $5.00 coupon code could be applied also. Don't forget to go through e.b.a.t.e.s. (which I forgot...lol) I hope everyone gets what they want!


----------



## melodoki

azureartist said:


> *Paloma-mia* they make great gifts! I have one of these (one of my rarest findings!) and it's so heavyweight and nice. I hope you find that pillow and throw - those are unicorns!



i ordered the mugs, do you know if the set of 4 are all the same pattern? i had the same thought, that these would be great gifts!


----------



## misspurse

the poufs are down to $49.99. they were still $59.99 just yesterday. i wish they would completely take them off the site because i really don't need one! and yet, when i see them on clearance... i'm so tempted to buy them! sigh.


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> Lucky! I haven't yet.



Oh no! I'm sure yours will come soon though


----------



## nova_girl

I was at Walmart today and it looks like they're trying to cash in on the MfT craze and have their own Missoni inspired accessories. What do you ladies think of this scarf, hat and gloves combo for $10?







The scarves actually look quite similar to a Missoni scarf I bought at Saks Off 5th and the quality was decent.


----------



## azureartist

melodoki said:


> i ordered the mugs, do you know if the set of 4 are all the same pattern? i had the same thought, that these would be great gifts!



Yes all same pattern. Wouldn't it be great if it wasn't????  I'd die!


----------



## V0N1B2

Ladies, sorry if I haven't read through all 383 pages of this thread, but did any of you order/buy the duvet sets?  I was thinking about ordering one and wondering if anyone could chime in about the quality and how it looks in real life.
I really wanted the chocolate brown and blue one (creeping floral?) but I will have to settle for the Passione one instead.
Thanks!


----------



## AshJs3

Found shower curtains at my store tonight marked down to $10.XX. Got the black and white one for my cousin for Christmas. Wish I had some towels to go with it!


----------



## ACS

Couturable said:


> Wow... Women's zig-zag flats are available on Target.com. Sizes 7 & 8. I'm sure not for long though!



Whine...why don't they have my size!?


----------



## Couturable

ACS said:


> Whine...why don't they have my size!?



Keep checking back! The inventory keeps changing. I just wish everything was clearance on the website like it is in store...

Scored the blue knit skirt for $11 and change tonight


----------



## azureartist

AshJs3 said:


> Found shower curtains at my store tonight marked down to $10.XX. Got the black and white one for my cousin for Christmas. Wish I had some towels to go with it!



I saw someone made a beautiful padded headboard out of the B&W Shower Curtains.


----------



## paloma_mia

azureartist said:


> I saw someone made a beautiful padded headboard out of the B&W Shower Curtains.



Very creative! Can you post links or pictures of headboard?


----------



## Omaha_2072

Ive caught the MfT bug for sure! Ive purchased within the past week...

- MfT Women's Zig Zag Brown/Teal colored Cardigan (local seller thru CL). Fits like a GLOVE!!!
- MfT Womens Black Shawl (local seller thru CL)
- MfT Women's Passione Black/Raspberry colored Cardigan (via EBay & is currently en route to me) Hoping this fits same & same material as Zig Zag Cardigan?

Consider me hooked!!!!


----------



## nova_girl

Just ordered the colore throw on the website! I revisited the site after I checked out to see if anything else was in stock but the throw was now showing as OOS. I don't know if it was a glitch or if I got the last one. Will let you guys know!


----------



## AshJs3

Wow nova_girl that's awesome! I hope it ships! 

As for the shower curtain, I thought about keeping it for the fabric since it doesn't feel shower curtain-ish but I'm not very crafty!


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> just ordered the colore throw on the website! I revisited the site after i checked out to see if anything else was in stock but the throw was now showing as oos. I don't know if it was a glitch or if i got the last one. Will let you guys know!



missed this!!!!


----------



## paloma_mia

nova_girl said:


> Just ordered the colore throw on the website! I revisited the site after I checked out to see if anything else was in stock but the throw was now showing as OOS. I don't know if it was a glitch or if I got the last one. Will let you guys know!



I missed this?! Hope you get it! At least there's some hope of still getting one.


----------



## paloma_mia

I'm wearing the floral silk scarf today. Sorry for the bad camera quality.

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7006/6441909983_147051eda7.jpg


----------



## NWpurselover

nova_girl said:


> Just ordered the colore throw on the website! I revisited the site after I checked out to see if anything else was in stock but the throw was now showing as OOS. I don't know if it was a glitch or if I got the last one. Will let you guys know!



So happy for you, so sad for the rest of us that missed it.


----------



## nova_girl

AshJs3 said:
			
		

> Wow nova_girl that's awesome! I hope it ships!
> 
> As for the shower curtain, I thought about keeping it for the fabric since it doesn't feel shower curtain-ish but I'm not very crafty!



Me too!


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:
			
		

> missed this!!!!



I almost did too! I just scrolled over it because it's always OOS but luckily I noticed the price at the last minute.


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:
			
		

> I missed this?! Hope you get it! At least there's some hope of still getting one.



I really hope it actually ships. Keep checking the website!


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:
			
		

> I'm wearing the floral silk scarf today. Sorry for the bad camera quality.
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7006/6441909983_147051eda7.jpg



I would have bought one of the silk scarves if I knew how to tie them lol. You look great in it


----------



## paloma_mia

I got an email to approve my new estimated delivery date on my passione scarf 

Anyone get this too?


----------



## saira1214

nova_girl said:


> Just ordered the colore throw on the website! I revisited the site after I checked out to see if anything else was in stock but the throw was now showing as OOS. I don't know if it was a glitch or if I got the last one. Will let you guys know!


 
Whoa!! Amazing!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ACS

Ok my Missoni lovers...I have been blessed today!!!  I went to Target today and got the purple infiniti scarf for $8, the barrettes for $5, the black and white cardigan for $15, and the black dress with the brownish zigzag along the front for $16.  

I had a heart attack when I saw all these items and they were in my size!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Missoni for Target collection!  The quality is so well made.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## tatertot

Congrats *ACS* those are great deals!! Enjoy them


----------



## AshJs3

ACS said:


> Ok my Missoni lovers...I have been blessed today!!!  I went to Target today and got the purple infiniti scarf for $8, the barrettes for $5, the black and white cardigan for $15, and the black dress with the brownish zigzag along the front for $16.
> 
> I had a heart attack when I saw all these items and they were in my size!
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Missoni for Target collection!  The quality is so well made.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Wow that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> I got an email to approve my new estimated delivery date on my passione scarf
> 
> Anyone get this too?



I've never received one of those, does it mean that it will take longer than normal for them to send it out to you? If so, I'm sorry 



saira1214 said:


> Whoa!! Amazing!!! Congrats!!



Thank you!



ACS said:


> Ok my Missoni lovers...I have been blessed today!!!  I went to Target today and got the purple infiniti scarf for $8, the barrettes for $5, the black and white cardigan for $15, and the black dress with the brownish zigzag along the front for $16.
> 
> I had a heart attack when I saw all these items and they were in my size!
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Missoni for Target collection!  The quality is so well made.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Great finds! Did you get the pink/black infinity scarf or the purple non-infinity scarf with the zig zag pattern at both ends?

I went to three Targets today and I didn't find too much. I bought a pair of socks for $1.80, the satin cami for $5.98, a spare sleep mask for $2.98 and the black/white shower curtain for $10.48. I didn't see any clothes at all so I think my local stores have been picked clean. I did find the passione throw pillow (the non-loop one with the lime green on the back) but it wasn't marked down so I didn't buy it.


----------



## ACS

Great finds! Did you get the pink/black infinity scarf or the purple non-infinity scarf with the zig zag pattern at both ends?

I went to three Targets today and I didn't find too much. I bought a pair of socks for $1.80, the satin cami for $5.98, a spare sleep mask for $2.98 and the black/white shower curtain for $10.48. I didn't see any clothes at all so I think my local stores have been picked clean. I did find the passione throw pillow (the non-loop one with the lime green on the back) but it wasn't marked down so I didn't buy it.[/QUOTE]

I got the pink/black infinity scarf.  These items were definately returns because I was just at this Target 3 days ago  and didn't see any of these items there.  I would love to get a pair of socks!  I really want a pair of flats.  Congrats on your items!


----------



## nova_girl

ACS said:


> Great finds! Did you get the pink/black infinity scarf or the purple non-infinity scarf with the zig zag pattern at both ends?
> 
> I went to three Targets today and I didn't find too much. I bought a pair of socks for $1.80, the satin cami for $5.98, a spare sleep mask for $2.98 and the black/white shower curtain for $10.48. I didn't see any clothes at all so I think my local stores have been picked clean. I did find the passione throw pillow (the non-loop one with the lime green on the back) but it wasn't marked down so I didn't buy it.


 
I got the pink/black infinity scarf.  These items were definately returns because I was just at this Target 3 days ago  and didn't see any of these items there.  I would love to get a pair of socks!  I really want a pair of flats.  Congrats on your items![/QUOTE]

I've been searching for that scarf for over a month (my mom was even looking for it because she wanted to give it to me for my birthday) so I would have LOVED to find it as a return like you did. Luckily I was able to order it online so I'm happy I (hopefully) have it now. 

I have the flats but I haven't worn them yet. I'm slightly concerned about the lack of traction on the soles so I might get some kind of non-slip pads before I wear them.


----------



## LABAG

A pack of barettes for me-3.48


----------



## happybag

nova_girl said:


> Just ordered the colore throw on the website! I revisited the site after I checked out to see if anything else was in stock but the throw was now showing as OOS. I don't know if it was a glitch or if I got the last one. Will let you guys know!



ARE YOU SERIOUS?!!!! Wow! Congrats, lucky lady!!! I hope it ships!


----------



## nova_girl

happybag said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?!!!! Wow! Congrats, lucky lady!!! I hope it ships!



Thank you! I'm still waiting on that shipment confirmation though. I hope Target has fulfilled all of the existing orders for the throw if my order does go through because it's not fair that I'm able to order one and people that ordered it on launch day still haven't received theirs.


----------



## koshi13

nova_girl said:
			
		

> Thank you! I'm still waiting on that shipment confirmation though. I hope Target has fulfilled all of the existing orders for the throw if my order does go through because it's not fair that I'm able to order one and people that ordered it on launch day still haven't received theirs.



My colore throw order from 9/13 has not shipped yet  i haven't received a cancellation notice or anything and was a little surprised when I heard they popped online again!  I don't understand how target functions?!?! How can they not have fulfilled my order from 9/13 yet show the item in stock for others to place orders?  Doesn't make any sense. I'm crossing my fingers I get my throws and all the people who placed orders recently.


----------



## kasumi168

Missoni Colore Throw is back online! Run, don't walk!!


----------



## azureartist

kasumi168 said:


> Missoni Colore Throw is back online! Run, don't walk!!



Got one! Thanks!!!


----------



## Enigma78

kasumi168 said:


> Missoni Colore Throw is back online! Run, don't walk!!



Thanks, picked one


----------



## melvel

Got one too! Hope it ships!


----------



## nova_girl

kasumi168 said:
			
		

> Missoni Colore Throw is back online! Run, don't walk!!



Came online to tell everyone this but you beat me to it! I'm glad some people were able to order it


----------



## Ohana2

kasumi168 said:


> Missoni Colore Throw is back online! Run, don't walk!!



thanks so much!!! i've been wanting this for a long time.  Was able to order 2, one for me , one for my sis.  I also saw a famiglia throw in stock as well...but colore is my favorite =)


----------



## pellarin22

Thanks for the update! I just ordered one as well wooo hoooo!


----------



## NWpurselover

Bought two!


----------



## paloma_mia

Yay got to order two (colore and the famiglia)! **does happy dance**


----------



## nova_girl

Must stop checking the website- just placed an order for the Famiglia throw lol. There were also wine glasses in stock if anyone was interested in those.

Oh, and I got my shipping confirmation for the Colore throw


----------



## paloma_mia

I'm thankful I have you guys for the madness. My fiancé thinks I'm crazy. 

You know what's funny though, I'm including the chevron print in my wedding -- either on the invites or table clothes. I've always been attracted to the print. Lol!


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:


> I'm thankful I have you guys for the madness. My fiancé thinks I'm crazy.
> 
> You know what's funny though, I'm including the chevron print in my wedding -- either on the invites or table clothes. I've always been attracted to the print. Lol!



I love that you're including the chevron print in your wedding!


----------



## ACS

I have a question for all my Missoni lovers...Since you all loved the Missoni collab with Target so much, were you guys also into all the other collaborations?

I ask because I never really cared about any of the collaborations, although I did check out the Mulberry collab with Target and found the bags to look cheap, and I didn't care for the Versace collab with H&M...but with the Missoni collab with Target, I just LOVE it!


----------



## melvel

^I was all over the Liberty of London collab with Target. I think I spent more for that collection than for Missoni.


----------



## NWpurselover

ACS said:


> I have a question for all my Missoni lovers...Since you all loved the Missoni collab with Target so much, were you guys also into all the other collaborations?
> 
> I ask because I never really cared about any of the collaborations, although I did check out the Mulberry collab with Target and found the bags to look cheap, and I didn't care for the Versace collab with H&M...but with the Missoni collab with Target, I just LOVE it!



I find the Missoni for Target clothes are made better than most of the other collaborations.


----------



## nova_girl

ACS said:


> I have a question for all my Missoni lovers...Since you all loved the Missoni collab with Target so much, were you guys also into all the other collaborations?
> 
> I ask because I never really cared about any of the collaborations, although I did check out the Mulberry collab with Target and found the bags to look cheap, and I didn't care for the Versace collab with H&M...but with the Missoni collab with Target, I just LOVE it!



I bought some of the clothes from the GO International re-issue (I think that's what it was called), but other than that I didn't really pay attention to any of the collaborations. I'm really surprised at how much I've liked the MfT line but it's re-ignited my interest in Missoni and M Missoni so that's a good thing!


----------



## CoutureMe06

Anyone still buying Missoni stuff. Target.com has a few items. I recently bought another pillow (the ribbons one)


----------



## Brittany515

I found the brown floppy hat yesterday for 7 dollars, I already had the black one so I'm happy I have both now   And I bought the velour shorts, and the black/ white zig zap pj pants.


----------



## Brittany515

ACS said:


> I have a question for all my Missoni lovers...Since you all loved the Missoni collab with Target so much, were you guys also into all the other collaborations?
> 
> I ask because I never really cared about any of the collaborations, although I did check out the Mulberry collab with Target and found the bags to look cheap, and I didn't care for the Versace collab with H&M...but with the Missoni collab with Target, I just LOVE it!



I have been a fan of past lines as well. McQueen, Zac Posen, Anna Sui, Gaultier, Rodarte, love them all haha


----------



## Weekend shopper

kasumi168 said:


> Missoni Colore Throw is back online! Run, don't walk!!


 

Thank you so much, I just ordered one.


----------



## CoutureMe06

Ahhh, just placed an order on target.com for the Missoni throw in colors 

There are still some in stock left!


----------



## CoutureMe06

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you so much, I just ordered one.




I just order one as well


----------



## saira1214

Where did they find all of these throws!!?!?! I hope this won't be a repeat fiasco of launch day with the website not knowing the inventory.  Crossing my fingers the colore throw ships.  (Darnit, I forgot to get expedited shipping!!!) I was too late for the Famiglia.   Thanks to whoever posted!


----------



## nova_girl

Brittany515 said:


> I found the brown floppy hat yesterday for 7 dollars, I already had the black one so I'm happy I have both now   And I bought the velour shorts, and the black/ white zig zap pj pants.



Congrats on your finds! I'm still looking for the velour hoodie but I think I might have to go the ebay route for that and the brown open cardigan.


----------



## AshJs3

Just ordered the throw as well! Mine is a Christmas present for someone! I really wanted the passione one and I thought about buying a colore and trying to trade, but I really don't need one and don't want to mess with it.


----------



## melvel

saira1214 said:


> Where did they find all of these throws!!?!?! I hope this won't be a repeat fiasco of launch day with the website not knowing the inventory.  Crossing my fingers the colore throw ships.  (Darnit, I forgot to get expedited shipping!!!) I was too late for the Famiglia.   Thanks to whoever posted!



I can still see the Famiglia in stock now


----------



## AshJs3

Famiglia says Out of Stock when you search for it, but In Stock when you go the item page!


----------



## saira1214

melvel said:


> I can still see the Famiglia in stock now



You are the best!! It was showing in stock, but when you clicked to add to your cart, it showed out of stock.  When I clicked it this time, it allowed me to add it to my cart! Wahoo!! Crossing fingers this ships!!


----------



## azureartist

Martini Glasses and Wine Glasses up!


----------



## kodem31

kasumi168 said:


> Missoni Colore Throw is back online! Run, don't walk!!


Thanks so much for this!!!! I was able to order 2 throws and the wine glasses Where on earth did all these throws come from??? Wow!


----------



## AshJs3

Looks like Famiglia has gone out of stock.


----------



## azureartist

AshJs3 said:


> Looks like Famiglia has gone out of stock.



No it's not. You have to click on it then it will let you add to the cart. It's been wonky all day. Goes OOS then IS.

Good luck to all!

Edit. My bad now OOS. But keep refreshing!


----------



## saira1214

azureartist said:


> No it's not. You have to click on it then it will let you add to the cart. It's been wonky all day. Goes OOS then IS.
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> Edit. My bad now OOS. But keep refreshing!



Which makes me think that we are going to get cancellation notices.  I hope not!!


----------



## nova_girl

saira1214 said:


> Which makes me think that we are going to get cancellation notices.  I hope not!!



I'm going to be hopeful and say that it means we've bought them all so they're out of stock again now, and we'll be getting our shipping notices in a few days


----------



## kasumi168

Glad to help fellow MFT lovers! My house is full of MFT now hehe

Fingers crossed we do get our throws (and also those whose initially ordered from way back gets theirs too). I had them in my cart on the first day, but when i checked out, they dropped out of my cart, and i didn't notice until it was too late


----------



## AshJs3

This is stressing me out! If it was just for me, I wouldn't care so much if it gets cancelled, but this is like the perfect Christmas gift for someone. I wish the Colore one would go out of stock. The longer it stays in stock, the more likely that it's a mistake.


----------



## kodem31

nova_girl said:


> I'm going to be hopeful and say that it means we've bought them all so they're out of stock again now, and we'll be getting our shipping notices in a few days


I second this!!!


----------



## kodem31

Looks like the Famiglia throw is back in stock!! Go get it ladies


----------



## Ohana2

how is it possible that the colore throw is still in stock?  Im really hoping that we get our orders =/


----------



## ashleyjena

I'm reallllly hoping we all get our orders. I ordered a famiglia throw early this afternoon, and martini glasses and wine glasses.

In terms of past lines, I paid some attention to the go international re-issue, i have some dresses from it. i checked out mulberry but didn't love it. i have some liberty of london things as well. i went to look at zac posen, didn't love it either.


----------



## azureartist

Congrats everyone Christmas....or any holiday you celebrate has come early!


----------



## kelbell35

I think the Passione throw is out of stock now.  Thanks for the heads up that the throws were in stock, ladies.  I just ordered the Famiglia one.  I hope we all get ours!


----------



## nova_girl

The Passione throw is showing a price, indicating that it's available for purchase, but when I click on it it shows up as OOS online. This is the throw I REALLY wanted, why are they teasing me like this? lol


----------



## melvel

Has anyone received a shipping notice for the throw at all?


----------



## AshJs3

I believe Nova got one from when she ordered the other day. 

So far I've just gotten a "Thanks for placing your order..." e-mail.


----------



## arireyes

I just ordered Familglia and Colore throws, and a couple Colore loop pillows ! Hope they ship.  I didnt have a problem with my bedset a couple weeks ago.


----------



## nova_girl

melvel said:


> Has anyone received a shipping notice for the throw at all?



I received one for the Colore throw I ordered on Friday.



AshJs3 said:


> *I believe Nova got one from when she ordered the other day. *
> 
> So far I've just gotten a "Thanks for placing your order..." e-mail.



Well remembered!


----------



## AshJs3

I went back and looked earlier today!


----------



## nova_girl

Just placed the order for the Passione throw. GO!!!


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> The Passione throw is showing a price, indicating that it's available for purchase, but when I click on it it shows up as OOS online. This is the throw I REALLY wanted, why are they teasing me like this? lol



Available - run!


----------



## saira1214

My order for the Colore throw cannot be canceled, but my order for the Famiglia still can be canceled. I wonder if that means anything?


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Available - run!



Thank you for looking out for me . I ordered one, did you?



saira1214 said:


> My order for the Colore throw cannot be canceled, but my order for the Famiglia still can be canceled. I wonder if that means anything?



Where do you check this, on the Target website?


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> Thank you for looking out for me . I ordered one, did you?


Yes I did!!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Just got back from Target and picked up the Black & White ZigZag Coat for $19.00.  

And a Multicolor Cami Set for $5.00


----------



## melvel

My colore throw can no longer be cancelled either. Passione throw ordered just now can still be cancelled.


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Yes I did!!!



Yay!



VuittonsLover said:


> *Just got back from Target and picked up the Black & White ZigZag Coat for $19.00.
> *
> And a Multicolor Cami Set for $5.00



Lucky girl!


----------



## azureartist

vuittonslover said:


> just got back from target and picked up the black & white zigzag coat for $19.00.
> 
> And a multicolor cami set for $5.00



Wow great buy!!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

nova_girl said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky girl!



Yeah.. and in my size.  I can't believe it!


----------



## ACS

VuittonsLover said:


> Just got back from Target and picked up the Black & White ZigZag Coat for $19.00.
> 
> And a Multicolor Cami Set for $5.00


 
Wow!  Congrats!


----------



## nova_girl

Just got the order delay email for the passione throw, it's going to be shipped out a day later than it said in the order confirmation email apparently. Do they normally send out those emails so quickly? I wonder if they got overwhelmed with all the tpf'ers ordering throws lol.


----------



## shopdrop99

Just checked the status of my order that I placed this morning for two colore throws and they've been shipped out already!!


----------



## paradise392

shopdrop99 said:


> Just checked the status of my order that I placed this morning for two colore throws and they've been shipped out already!!



yayy!! my sister ordered 2 this morning. one for me and one for her. hmm i wonder if it shipped..


----------



## kelbell35

^^Yay, shopdrop99!  That means there's hope for us all!


----------



## nancypants

i got SO lucky today. followed my husband to best buy and i went to target right next door. i found the blue sweater for $16.99 and 2 blue oblong pillows for $8.68 each! ZOMG~ i've been looking to match either the blue oblong or the purple passion for the longest time! i'm so happy. i just need ONE MORE blue one to make it 4! yay!!!


----------



## melodoki

Went hunting today too---Colore rain boots for $10.48, Travel pillow for $5.xx, headband and clips $4 each. 

I just saw the throws and ordered one passione and one colore. Hope they arrive for everyone!


----------



## melvel

What time did you order shopdrop? My order from 830 am this morning hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I placed an order today for the Colore throw and a work-out tee (to make it to free shipping).

The tee has been shipped...no news on the throw.


----------



## shopdrop99

kelbell35 said:
			
		

> ^^Yay, shopdrop99!  That means there's hope for us all!



Yes!!  I was afraid it was some computer glitch because it's been available all day.  So happy to know that it isn't so.  Hope everybody receives their throws!!


----------



## azureartist

I love hearing about all your awesome deals!


----------



## shopdrop99

melvel said:
			
		

> What time did you order shopdrop? My order from 830 am this morning hasn't shipped yet.



I placed my order around 7 this morning.


----------



## rito511

It's weird that I placed order at 6.33 pm today but the confirmation email states that I placed the order on 12/05/2011 which is tomorrow! Does it happen to anyone else? I really hope that my order go through.


----------



## melvel

My colore throw just shipped!  OMG!


----------



## saban

So exciting!!!  Also don't forget to check local Goodwill stores.  I got an entire set of the black and white chevron  (4 of each cereal bowls, salad plate and dinner plates) for $1.99 each piece.


----------



## paloma_mia

YAY my colore throw has been shipped (but not my famiglia one or my passione infinity scarf...yet). 

Since a lot of us managed to get the throw, anything anyone else is wanting or eyeing on the site?

I'm still hoping to see the blue oblong pillows go back in stock (just need one) and maybe the prep bowls.


----------



## minatol

Yay!  My colore throws are shipped!!  I hope they send me shipping notice of other colors soon.  

There is only one more thing I'd still like to get from MfT.  The espresso set!  I'm crossing my fingers that pop up someday like the other items.


----------



## ACS

Congrats to everyone who is having the throw shipped!!

And congrats to everyone who's finding stuff in the store!


----------



## AshJs3

Still no shipping notice here, but I didn't order until about 10:30am. I wish the towels would come back up. That's pretty much the only thing I really want.


----------



## saira1214

nova_girl said:


> Thank you for looking out for me . I ordered one, did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you check this, on the Target website?


----------



## saira1214

I ordered my throw around 10:00 a.m. yesterday and haven't gotten a shipping notice.


----------



## lulu212121

The Colore throw I ordered yesterday has still not shipped for me. Glad to hear that it is shipping for others, though. I guess it wasn't a glitch after all. I really hope this does not turn into 9/13, constantly approving new ship dates.

Is anyone here still waiting on the Blue Zig zag open cardigan to ship? I was wondering if it has shipped for anyone.

Anyways...yesterday I had to go to Target to make a return & I found the Black White Chanel like cardigan & the Blue hooded zippered cardigan for  $14.98 each! Absolutely nothing in any other department, though .


----------



## Enigma78

Just received an email from target stating a shipment is coming my way, for the Colore throw, hopefully there will be one for the famiglia one  too soon


----------



## afsweet

so tempted to order some stuff online! especially the poufs! 

i went to target yesterday and didn't see any of the missoni stuff anymore except for the framed wall tiles. they were marked down to less than $9!


----------



## ACS

lulu212121 said:


> The Colore throw I ordered yesterday has still not shipped for me. Glad to hear that it is shipping for others, though. I guess it wasn't a glitch after all. I really hope this does not turn into 9/13, constantly approving new ship dates.
> 
> Is anyone here still waiting on the Blue Zig zag open cardigan to ship? I was wondering if it has shipped for anyone.
> 
> Anyways...yesterday I had to go to Target to make a return & I found the Black White Chanel like cardigan & the Blue hooded zippered cardigan for  $14.98 each! Absolutely nothing in any other department, though .


 
CONGRATS!!  I got the black white chanel-like cardigan too at that price too!  It's amazing to find all these returns, although I did pay for the long blue zig zag cardigan.  It's well worth the price though, so finding the other Missoni items at the discounted price is a bonus for me!


----------



## NWpurselover

lulu212121 said:


> The Colore throw I ordered yesterday has still not shipped for me. Glad to hear that it is shipping for others, though. I guess it wasn't a glitch after all. I really hope this does not turn into 9/13, constantly approving new ship dates.
> 
> Is anyone here still waiting on the Blue Zig zag open cardigan to ship? I was wondering if it has shipped for anyone.
> 
> Anyways...yesterday I had to go to Target to make a return & I found the Black White Chanel like cardigan & the Blue hooded zippered cardigan for  $14.98 each! Absolutely nothing in any other department, though .



Lulu, I am still waiting for the open blue cardigan ordered on the first day.


----------



## Mininana

how good are the throws?


----------



## lulu212121

NWpurselover said:


> Lulu, I am still waiting for the open blue cardigan ordered on the first day.


 
Thanks for letting me know. I still can't believe that I'm waiting on something from 9/13/2011! That's just crazy. I've never had a delay like this!


----------



## saira1214

lulu212121 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I still can't believe that I'm waiting on something from 9/13/2011! That's just crazy. I've never had a delay like this!


 


NWpurselover said:


> Lulu, I am still waiting for the open blue cardigan ordered on the first day.


 
I just canceled my order from 9/13.  Virtually nothing from it shipped and I managed to find most of it in store.  The only thing left that I have been waiting for were the silky shorts which I received a delay notice for.  I ended up canceling that today because it is such a joke.


----------



## nova_girl

Mininana said:
			
		

> how good are the throws?



I hope they're good because I've ordered all three lol


----------



## nova_girl

saira1214 said:
			
		

> I just canceled my order from 9/13.  Virtually nothing from it shipped and I managed to find most of it in store.  The only thing left that I have been waiting for were the silky shorts which I received a delay notice for.  I ended up canceling that today because it is such a joke.



I'm sorry


----------



## paloma_mia

The throw are good quality, my sister got two in the store on launch day, so I've seen them in person.


----------



## wis3ly

I ordered 2 throws last night and just checked on eBay there are so many newly listed ones! At least the markup isn't as crazy as before!


----------



## AshJs3

Just got an email from target and my heart jumped! LOL unfortunately just an advertisement. Still not shipped here.


----------



## azureartist

You may want to check your order status on target.com. If it shows you can stll cancel an item it may mean it will not ship... You may want to reorderfor backup just in case and cancel the old one when you get shipping notification. Or if it ships return in store. Better to be safe than sorry... Target is strange that way. Good luck!!!


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:
			
		

> You may want to check your order status on target.com. If it shows you can stll cancel an item it may mean it will not ship... You may want to reorderfor backup just in case and cancel the old one when you get shipping notification. Or if it ships return in store. Better to be safe than sorry... Target is strange that way. Good luck!!!



I don't have a good feeling about my orders. The passione throw can still be cancelled, and when I try to check the status of the famiglia it doesn't show up.


----------



## saira1214

paloma_mia said:


> The throw are good quality, my sister got two in the store on launch day, so I've seen them in person.


 
Which colors did she get? I love the colore online,but am wondering if it will be much brighter IRL.  Similarly, the Famiglia looks dull online.  Are the photos accurate?


----------



## pellarin22

OMG my throw has shipped already! I hope it's as good as everyone says!!!


----------



## paloma_mia

saira1214 said:


> Which colors did she get? I love the colore online,but am wondering if it will be much brighter IRL.  Similarly, the Famiglia looks dull online.  Are the photos accurate?



She has the passione and colore one. They are true to the colors on what you see on the Target site.


----------



## kasumi168

Mine still hasn't shipped (i cancelled my original order 12 hrs ago and re-ordered 1 colore and 1 passione)

*Sigh* People that ordered after my original order are having theirs shipped first. Not feeling the love for Target atm 

And i still haven't received my GC from them as they forgot an item and since i paid via paypal, they had to refund me via GC


----------



## Ohana2

I got a confirmation that my colore throws has shipped!  Yay!


----------



## AshJs3

Mine can't be cancelled. Haven't had the option since I ordered it. I might get another one tonight just in case.


----------



## danae

Thanks to this thread, my friend and I did a group order and both of us got the famiglia throw, she got the loop pillow and I got the ipad and iphone cases. Now I just have to wait a few weeks before we meet and I can pick up my stuff. Ack! I'm so psyched. I wanted the throw from day one, wish I could have got the umbrella too.


----------



## kodem31

So happy that at least one of my throws and the wine glasses have shipped Still waiting on the Famiglia throw to ship!


----------



## nova_girl

Well, my famiglia order is showing up again so that's good. Both the famiglia and passione can still be cancelled, but I won't get worried until the end of the day tomorrow because it always took two days to get the shipment confirmation when I ordered the other MfT stuff online.


----------



## melvel

My passione throw order from yesterday night was cancelled.  I ordered again this morning, cancelled again after an hour.  Ordered for a third time, cancelled again after an hour.

Oh Target, why are you doing this to us?!?


----------



## nova_girl

melvel said:


> My passione throw order from yesterday night was cancelled.  I ordered again this morning, cancelled again after an hour.  Ordered for a third time, cancelled again after an hour.
> 
> Oh Target, why are you doing this to us?!?



I'm sorry . When it's cancelled, do you get an email notification or does it show up on the website as being cancelled? I'm just trying to get a heads up about what I should expect in a day or two.


----------



## calicaliente

melvel said:
			
		

> Has anyone received a shipping notice for the throw at all?



I got an email that my order shipped this afternoon.


----------



## melvel

nova_girl said:


> I'm sorry . When it's cancelled, do you get an email notification or does it show up on the website as being cancelled? I'm just trying to get a heads up about what I should expect in a day or two.



I got an email notification that the order was cancelled each time I ordered the passione throw.  I'm going to try for the Famiglia one to see if it's just an issue with the passione.

BTW, were you able to track your colore throw that was shipped the other day?  My tracking number just updated and it says "label created on 12/05, tracking status will be updated once the shipment arrives at the UPS facility"


----------



## happybag

I ordered a Colore throw late last night. Just checked my order on Target.com and it still says "not shipped yet."


----------



## happybag

Gia90024 said:


> By coincidence I got a guy on the Target website helpline who actually understood the way the code was written ("if-loops"), and was able to explain definitively why things are seem to be reappearing randomly.  What he told me absolutely made sense (although I am primarily in finance, I work for a small company and am also the web-designer as our site is not out-sourced).
> 
> One of the things in my basket showed only 1 was in stock.  Within a minute or so of my paying, the item went out-of-stock on the site.  But to the call center rep, it was in-stock and would remain so because Target offers a 30 minute window when people can change or cancel online orders.  This part is easy.
> 
> But it made me think about how the site was set up, so I asked a different sort of question (programming related) and he checked a different type of screen and GUESS WHAT.  For the item I asked about (happened to be the Passione Valet travel bag, which I like enough to be looking at online, but not enough to buy on eBay) there were eleven (11!!!) sitting right there at a fulfillment center.
> 
> He said that within a week these would be inspected and if not defective would reappear on the site.  They could go back up at any point, so whoever sees them can get them --he could not add them back himself.
> 
> I now am 100% convinced, based on the way that the new Target website was built, every item that is on the site now as "out-of-stock online" is LURKING in the fulfillment center.  Items that say "no longer available" are NOT and are unlikely to reappear (except at goodwill).  When something new turns up on the site, that action is caused by the item returning to a fulfillment center for whatever reason.  That does not mean it will again be offered online, only that it is there and *could* be.
> 
> Although I am haunted by those eleven valet bags languishing in the fulfillment center, I am not going to log in every second to try to grab one if they ever appear.  But I am posting this because anyone could get lucky at some random time.  Those "out-of-stock-online" item actually exist -- if they were completely gone, the description would change.  These are not manual updates -- they are triggered by the existence of the items themselves.  The "no longer available for sale" means that none are in the fulfillment center.
> 
> TL;DR: stuff will still be randomly reappearing on the website!!



I just wanted to bump Gia90024's post. With the recent in-stock status of the throws, which have been hanging out on the website but showing as "out of stock" for a while, I think Gia's findings have been validated. Soooo.....I wonder what Missoni delights will resurface next?!


----------



## AshJs3

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! Colore throw just shipped!! I've been checking like every 10 minutes.  I haven't even gotten the e-mail yet I just saw that it changed on my order summary page!


----------



## saban

2 out of my 3 throws shipped already!  The Passione one is still not shipped.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it won't get cancelled.


----------



## melvel

The colore throws seem to be shipping fast!  Has anyone received shipping notice for a passione or famiglia throw?


----------



## nova_girl

melvel said:


> I got an email notification that the order was cancelled each time I ordered the passione throw.  I'm going to try for the Famiglia one to see if it's just an issue with the passione.
> 
> BTW, were you able to track your colore throw that was shipped the other day?  My tracking number just updated and it says "label created on 12/05, tracking status will be updated once the shipment arrives at the UPS facility"



I'm going to be scared to open my email now in fear of receiving the cancellation notice lol.

I just checked the tracking for the colore throw and it says "A UPS shipping label has been created (12/4/11). Once the shipment arrives at our  facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery  date--will be updated." The tracking for my MfT orders have all taken a long time to update so I'm not too worried yet. I'm just glad it's been shipped.



melvel said:


> The colore throws seem to be shipping fast!  Has anyone received shipping notice for a passione or famiglia throw?



You're right, the colore throw is the only one that isn't giving me problems!


----------



## VuittonsLover

saban said:


> So exciting!!!  Also don't forget to check local Goodwill stores.  I got an entire set of the black and white chevron  (4 of each cereal bowls, salad plate and dinner plates) for $1.99 each piece.



hahaa..I got em at Good Will too.. the multi color though.


----------



## nancypants

both of my colores and familia throws have shipped! my christmas shopping is DONE! woohoo!!


----------



## nova_girl

I cleaned out my closet this weekend and I usually give the stuff to my mom who then distributes it amongst various organizations, but I think I'm going to keep this batch and take it over to Goodwill. I'll have a look around while I'm there and politely ask if they can alert me to any deliveries from Target lol.


----------



## saban

VuittonsLover said:


> hahaa..I got em at Good Will too.. the multi color though.


----------



## minatol

Something is definitely up with the passione throw.  I placed multi orders of all throws to be safe.  The last order I did was yesterday night, with each of famiglia and passione ones, along with a pouf.  (I thought why not get it at the clearance price.)

I got excited when I noticed how that order was showing as "partially shipped," only to be disappointed a second later seeing it was just the pouf, not the two throws.  So I kept checking and checking all day today to see if there's any chance in status.  I got super excited again, just few minutes ago because that particular order with the pouf was finally showing as "shipped," which usually means every item of the order has been filled.  

However, when I clicked to see the order detail, to my surprise, only the famiglia throw was shipped! The passione one is still under "not shipped!!"  I'm still waiting for couple items from my 9/13 order and that order is clearly marked as "partially shipped" for almost 3 month.  So what is different about this last order marked as "shipped," while the passione throw isn't sent?  The way things are working at Target is driving nuts, I tell ya!


----------



## wis3ly

Colore shipped, not Passione.


----------



## Enigma78

my famiglia order is showing as shipped now


----------



## azureartist

minatol said:


> Something is definitely up with the passione throw.  I placed multi orders of all throws to be safe.  The last order I did was yesterday night, with each of famiglia and passione ones, along with a pouf.  (I thought why not get it at the clearance price.)
> 
> I got excited when I noticed how that order was showing as "partially shipped," only to be disappointed a second later seeing it was just the pouf, not the two throws.  So I kept checking and checking all day today to see if there's any chance in status.  I got super excited again, just few minutes ago because that particular order with the pouf was finally showing as "shipped," which usually means every item of the order has been filled.
> 
> However, when I clicked to see the order detail, to my surprise, only the famiglia throw was shipped! The passione one is still under "not shipped!!"  I'm still waiting for couple items from my 9/13 order and that order is clearly marked as "partially shipped" for almost 3 month.  So what is different about this last order marked as "shipped," while the passione throw isn't sent?  The way things are working at Target is driving nuts, I tell ya!



Mine too just like yours! Ordered all three and Passione has not shipped.


----------



## Weekend shopper

My throw has finally shipped.


----------



## justlurking

Colore throw not just out of stock, but not even showing up at all on the website now. Here's hoping their inventory control isn't all screwed up again and we all get our orders.

I have one colore that shipped from an order with a famiglia (famiglia did not ship), but the two colores in an order by itself from at least 12 hours before that one haven't shipped. Definitely no rhyme or reason as to why Target does what Target does.


----------



## AirJewels

Does anyone know if target.com will do price adjustments for clearance items?  I ordered 2 poufs yesterday and the prices are lower today.


----------



## Catbaglover

My colore throw shows as "shipped" with a UPS tracking number. Yay!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Colore throw shipped. Shipped one day after a shirt I purchased on the same order! Oh well, two packages headed my way.


----------



## Mininana

AirJewels said:


> Does anyone know if target.com will do price adjustments for clearance items?  I ordered 2 poufs yesterday and the prices are lower today.




the only way to do this is to reorder and return the first order at a target store. HTH


----------



## azureartist

AirJewels said:


> Does anyone know if target.com will do price adjustments for clearance items?  I ordered 2 poufs yesterday and the prices are lower today.



I don't think so, but I'm not sure. I'd call CS.

Worst case scenario...re-order and return. That's what I am going to do.


----------



## annemerrick

I am so very excited!!  I had given up on ever getting a throw, but still check this thread periodically to see what's going on in zig-zag land!!  I was so excited to see that people were ordering and being shipped the throw that I decided to try my luck!!  Yesterday morning I ordered the colore throw (priority shipping) and it shows as shipped in my account this morning (although the tracking # doesn't do anything).  Last night I got nervous that I might not receive it and decided to hedge my bets and order the famiglia throw as well.  It is still showing "not shipped" in my account, but it has only been about 12 hours!  I am really thrilled to think that I will at least be getting one throw!!


----------



## Enigma78

Anyone had their Passione order shipped?


----------



## Couturable

I got nervous yesterday when I saw everyone having issues with the shipping of the throws so I ordered one in each color! I haven't gotten the email confirming shipping yet, but when i log onto target.com to check my order it was "order shipped 12/6." So apparently, I'll be getting all three *crossing fingers*


----------



## hotstar16

I ordered all 3 throws yesterday, and they all shipped.  The only thing that did not was the martini glasses (fingers crossed they will!)


----------



## Enigma78

my Passione order is now shipped.


----------



## minatol

FINALLY!  My passione throws are shipped!!


----------



## ochie

yay! my passione throws are shipped! I ordered 4pcs..


----------



## nova_girl

I'm glad you ladies are getting the shipment confirmations for the passione throw but I can't help but wonder where mine is lol. Still no shipment notification for the famiglia and passione, and the tracking for the colore is still only showing that a label has been created. So frustrating!


----------



## novella

I got the shipping confirmation for the Colore throw and I noticed that it's now gone from Target.com. I haven't received a shipping confirmation for the Passione throw but I'm optimistic since some of you are getting confirmations!!!!


----------



## paloma_mia

Did anyone place an order for the passione scarf back on November 28? If yes, have you received yours? I still had no update on that.


----------



## nova_girl

paloma_mia said:
			
		

> Did anyone place an order for the passione scarf back on November 28? If yes, have you received yours? I still had no update on that.



I dont remember the exact date that I ordered mine but I think it was the same day you ordered yours. It hasn't arrived yet but according to the tracking it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Couturable

Couturable said:


> I got nervous yesterday when I saw everyone having issues with the shipping of the throws so I ordered one in each color! I haven't gotten the email confirming shipping yet, but when i log onto target.com to check my order it was "order shipped 12/6." So apparently, I'll be getting all three *crossing fingers*



UPDATE: Just got confirmation via email! All three throws shipped! Now please Target, take the Missoni off your website so I can STOP buying it!!!


----------



## minatol

novella said:


> I got the shipping confirmation for the Colore throw and I noticed that it's now gone from Target.com. I haven't received a shipping confirmation for the Passione throw but I'm optimistic since some of you are getting confirmations!!!!


 
Although colore throw doesn't show up when you search for Missoni items, it is still available, or so I think.  When I click on the link of the colore throw from my order details, it comes up with no problem and is marked "in stock."

I know, I know...  Target site is just crazy! 

Now that I'm getting all the throws, I should stop stalking the site.  I have spent way too much money with all MfT stuffs I've been getting last 3 months, including few from eBay.


----------



## kasumi168

YAY! Both Passione and Colore throws have finally shipped

I'm finally done with the MFT line

Now to Marni...


----------



## smalls

For people that have bought the pouf what do you do with it?  Is it to prop your feet on or to sit on or to use just for decoration?


----------



## misspurse

kasumi168 said:


> YAY! Both Passione and Colore throws have finally shipped
> 
> I'm finally done with the MFT line
> 
> Now to Marni...



mine too! i ordered the passione throw and the famiglia throw and i just got the shipping email. but, when i tried to click on the tracking info to see where my package is, i got an error message. hopefully that doesn't mean there is something wrong with the order? :wondering

what is marni? another target collab?


----------



## Gia90024

happybag said:


> I just wanted to bump Gia90024's post. With the recent in-stock status of the throws, which have been hanging out on the website but showing as "out of stock" for a while, I think Gia's findings have been validated. Soooo.....I wonder what Missoni delights will resurface next?!



Hi Happybag!! Thanks for that.  I have a new data point.  I ordered a Chevron platter (this was during a different call) and the screen said one (1) was in stock.  The funny thing is that I have gotten no fewer than SIX separate emails letting me know that it has been delayed.  I imagine that they are scrambling in warehouses around the world to find that one platter!  It was a calculated risk, so I am not counting on it.

What I have been trying to figure out is what is triggered by a human, and what results from a series of "if" functions in the program (thinking about writing that code makes my head swim!)...


----------



## kodem31

minatol said:


> Although colore throw doesn't show up when you search for Missoni items, it is still available, or so I think.  When I click on the link of the colore throw from my order details, it comes up with no problem and is marked "in stock."
> 
> I know, I know...  Target site is just crazy!
> 
> Now that I'm getting all the throws, I should stop stalking the site.  I have spent way too much money with all MfT stuffs I've been getting last 3 months, including few from eBay.


I agree about stalking the site! lol. I seriously need to shut my MFT addiction down!


----------



## kasumi168

misspurse said:


> mine too! i ordered the passione throw and the famiglia throw and i just got the shipping email. but, when i tried to click on the tracking info to see where my package is, i got an error message. hopefully that doesn't mean there is something wrong with the order? :wondering
> 
> what is marni? another target collab?




It takes some time for the tracking to show up. Mine just has the "A UPS shipping label has been created" at the moment

Marni for H&M - http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2011/11/29/marni-for-hm-collection---pictures--news

No H&M in Australia so looks like i'll be stalking ebay


Also, Colore Throw seems to be all gone now as when i click on the link in my order, it goes back to the home page (like when it was sold out way back then)


----------



## pellarin22

My Colore throw shipped so I ordered a Passione throw about 2 hours ago so hopefully it will ship too. If it doesn't I won't be disappointed since the other one shipped and I never had to go to Ebay to get the Passione one.
I guess all those people who bought everything out just to sell on Ebay must be returning them.


----------



## arireyes

I just got a delayed notice for my throws  . Says expected arrival is between the 12th and 18th now.  I hope so.


----------



## LeeMiller

Wow this is completely nuts!  I ordered a pouf and two throws last night and got shipping confirms.  Target has to be losing money with the poufs since they are shipping for free well at least some colors are.  I want one more pouf but am hoping for free shipping.  If I had bought on eBay I'd be ****ed at target for claiming no more throws!


----------



## nova_girl

My passione infinity scarf arrived! I'm debating about whether to wait until Christmas to wear it so I haven't taken it out of its plastic bag but it's really pretty!

I also ordered another Passione throw in fear that my previous order wouldn't actually get processed. It can't be cancelled anymore, whereas my first one still can, so I guess that's a good sign? I'm going to leave the Familigia order up to fate and not try to order another one so we'll see what happens with that one. Still just a shipping label created for my Colore throw but I guess that's better than nothing?


----------



## kodem31

nova_girl said:


> My passione infinity scarf arrived! I'm debating about whether to wait until Christmas to wear it so I haven't taken it out of its plastic bag but it's really pretty!
> 
> I also ordered another Passione throw in fear that my previous order wouldn't actually get processed. It can't be cancelled anymore, whereas my first one still can, so I guess that's a good sign? I'm going to leave the Familigia order up to fate and not try to order another one so we'll see what happens with that one. Still just a shipping label created for my Colore throw but I guess that's better than nothing?


I did the same! Hoping that I get at least one throw out of the three I ordered!


----------



## nova_girl

kodem31 said:


> I did the same! Hoping that I get at least one throw out of the three I ordered!



Great minds think alike (or obsessed minds lol). I hope you get ALL of your throws


----------



## ACS

nova_girl said:


> My passione infinity scarf arrived! I'm debating about whether to wait until Christmas to wear it so I haven't taken it out of its plastic bag but it's really pretty!
> 
> I also ordered another Passione throw in fear that my previous order wouldn't actually get processed. It can't be cancelled anymore, whereas my first one still can, so I guess that's a good sign? I'm going to leave the Familigia order up to fate and not try to order another one so we'll see what happens with that one. Still just a shipping label created for my Colore throw but I guess that's better than nothing?


 
Congrats on the infinity scarf!  I think you should wear it now!  Why not?!  It's nice, very well made, and warm!


----------



## nova_girl

ACS said:


> Congrats on the infinity scarf!  I think you should wear it now!  *Why not?*!  It's nice, very well made, and warm!



Because I want something extra to open on Christmas lol. I'll probably open it tomorrow


----------



## NoSnowHere

My target had 3 comforters in the clearance section.


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> My passione infinity scarf arrived! I'm debating about whether to wait until Christmas to wear it so I haven't taken it out of its plastic bag but it's really pretty!
> 
> I also ordered another Passione throw in fear that my previous order wouldn't actually get processed. It can't be cancelled anymore, whereas my first one still can, so I guess that's a good sign? I'm going to leave the Familigia order up to fate and not try to order another one so we'll see what happens with that one. Still just a shipping label created for my Colore throw but I guess that's better than nothing?



Congrats *Nova_girl* - I got my passione infinity today too! Love it! I'm not going to wait until Christmas. Also I'd say let the throws play out...it's the best $40 gift you can give anybody. Plus you have 90 days to return if you cab't decide.


----------



## saban

Still no shipping on my passione throw.

If it cancels then I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## kodem31

nova_girl said:


> Great minds think alike (or obsessed minds lol). I hope you get ALL of your throws


Thanks nova_girl! I wish you the same I think obsessed better suites me!  I can't seem to control myself!  Everytime something new pops up on the website, I convince myself that it's a "must have!" Lol.


----------



## nancypants

does anyone know where the throws are shipping from?


----------



## lulu212121

I ordered the colore throw & wine glasses on Sunday. Only the wine glasses have shipped. I can't cancel the throw now. I hope that is a good sign!


----------



## azureartist

saban said:


> Still no shipping on my passione throw.
> 
> If it cancels then I guess it wasn't meant to be.



I might re-order if I were you. The order I placed last just shipped - the other one is in limbo. You can always cancel the first. There's talk that Target is doing the same things again - shipping last orders first.


----------



## boslvuton

I ordered a familia throw yesterday, and I got word on shipment today!  So excited, thanks ladies!!!


----------



## J.Toronto

ALERT to everyone!!! Missoni x Target is coming back!! Seems very vague right now but if you didn't get what you wanted, there IS a round 2! 

http://www.stylecaster.com/fashion/17400/its-baaacckk-missoni-target

Personally, I'm totally not up for it after Round 1. But good luck to those who will try!!

Edit...oh is this on now? I'm so out/ of the loop! Round 2 is going on right now. sorry to excite people. lol


----------



## paloma_mia

J.Toronto said:


> ALERT to everyone!!! Missoni x Target is coming back!! Seems very vague right now but if you didn't get what you wanted, there IS a round 2!
> 
> http://www.stylecaster.com/fashion/17400/its-baaacckk-missoni-target
> 
> Personally, I'm totally not up for it after Round 1. But good luck to those who will try!!



what?!


----------



## J.Toronto

Throws are back in stock if you want one!

http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=missoni+throw&category=0|All|matchallany|all+categories


----------



## kodem31

J.Toronto said:


> ALERT to everyone!!! Missoni x Target is coming back!! Seems very vague right now but if you didn't get what you wanted, there IS a round 2!
> 
> http://www.stylecaster.com/fashion/17400/its-baaacckk-missoni-target
> 
> Personally, I'm totally not up for it after Round 1. But good luck to those who will try!!
> 
> Edit...oh is this on now? I'm so out/ of the loop! Round 2 is going on right now. sorry to excite people. lol


Wait a minute...is this in stores too, or just online?


----------



## kodem31

kodem31 said:


> Wait a minute...is this in stores too, or just online?


Answered my own question with this article...

http://shine.yahoo.com/winter-style...ock-for-the-holidays-.html?awesm=awe.sm_5bHG0


----------



## misspurse

i ordered the pouf because the price keeps going down (it's now cheaper than some of the clothing items!!), and i just want to stop thinking about it.  i don't even have a place to put it, but for now it's going to go into my walk in closet. always wanted something to sit on when i'm trying on stuff. can't wait to get it. merry Christmas to me.


----------



## NWpurselover

azureartist said:


> I might re-order if I were you. The order I placed last just shipped - the other one is in limbo. You can always cancel the first. There's talk that Target is doing the same things again - shipping last orders first.



I think that is def. true.  I ordered a throw on Sunday which is just sitting there, the one I ordered to today already moved to cannot be cancelled status. Target is still up to some crazy stuff!


----------



## Gia90024

smalls said:


> For people that have bought the pouf what do you do with it?  Is it to prop your feet on or to sit on or to use just for decoration?



I have two in my bedroom -- here is the blue one (MFT votive is under the mirror):







It is near the bed, but not close enough to the chair to be an ottoman.






Here is the floral one -- i put Missoni Home throws and a bedcover on it.  The Missoni for Target glass vases are on the dresser -- you can see the MFT laptop cover and an edge of the Missoni Home rug.


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:
			
		

> Congrats Nova_girl - I got my passione infinity today too! Love it! I'm not going to wait until Christmas. Also I'd say let the throws play out...it's the best $40 gift you can give anybody. Plus you have 90 days to return if you cab't decide.



I'm glad you love your scarf too! I'm going to take your advice and let the throws play out. Colore is still just showing the shipping label, first passione order can still be cancelled, second passione order shows as shipped but I haven't received the email, and the famiglia can still be cancelled. So we'll see!




			
				kodem31 said:
			
		

> Thanks nova_girl! I wish you the same I think obsessed better suites me!  I can't seem to control myself!  Everytime something new pops up on the website, I convince myself that it's a "must have!" Lol.



I think obsessed suits me better too lol. I'm exactly the same way about the website; I tell myself ill stay away from now on but we all know that's not going to happen, especially with new stuff being re-stocked on the website as per the articles linked earlier.



The furniture set seems to be in stock for $599 if anyone is interested!


----------



## ACS

Gia90024 said:


> I have two in my bedroom -- here is the blue one (MFT votive is under the mirror):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is near the bed, but not close enough to the chair to be an ottoman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the floral one -- i put Missoni Home throws and a bedcover on it. The Missoni for Target glass vases are on the dresser -- you can see the MFT laptop cover and an edge of the Missoni Home rug.


 
Your home is stylish!  I love the glimpses of Missoni!


----------



## afsweet

did the target stores ship clearance items back to a warehouse or something to sell online? my local target didn't have any clearanced missoni items out (except for 2 wall tiles), and i doubt that people bought all the leftovers since i saw them just a couple weeks ago, and really the only things left were baby onesies and some underwear.


----------



## lulu212121

OMG!!! For crying out loud, I just got a delayed shipment for the colore throw. Geeeeesh, I cannot believe this is happening again! I thought for sure that Target had their website issues fixed by now.


----------



## pellarin22

Hooray ! Both of my throws shipped! I am so glad that I waited and thanks to everyone on this thread for telling me that the throws were back online!!!


----------



## PrettyCamellia

I ordered 3 colore and 1 famiglia throws 2 days ago and they all shipped. Very excited to finally get my hands on these


----------



## AshJs3

My tracking finally updated and my throw will be here tomorrow! It shipped from Mesquite, TX.


----------



## shopdrop99

The Target website is definitely still wacky.  I ordered two colore throws Sun. morning and they shipped that evening.  I also placed two separate orders later that same day for famiglia and passione throws and those haven't shipped yet and can still be cancelled as of today.  After reading on here how some had their orders that were placed later ship out before previous orders, I decided to try and do the same.  Well, I placed another order last night for the famiglia and passione throws and already received a shipping notice today for that order.   I just don't understand...


----------



## Brittany515

nova_girl said:


> Congrats on your finds! I'm still looking for the velour hoodie but I think I might have to go the ebay route for that and the brown open cardigan.


 
yea,, hmm, haven't seen either of those items when the line came out in store, or on clearance,  ebay is sure to have them


----------



## kodem31

Yay! My pouf came today and I LOVE it!!! Now if only my Famiglia throw would ship!! Lol.


----------



## ochie

got my 4 throws I love it!


----------



## nova_girl

Brittany515 said:


> yea,, hmm, haven't seen either of those items when the line came out in store, or on clearance,  ebay is sure to have them



I haven't seen either in store at all either. As soon as I find one on ebay for a not too inflated price I'll probably get it.


----------



## saban

azureartist said:


> I might re-order if I were you. The order I placed last just shipped - the other one is in limbo. You can always cancel the first. There's talk that Target is doing the same things again - shipping last orders first.



For some reason my mind won't let me order it again because then I would have to pay for shipping when I didn't have to the first time.  Also I really don't want anything else from Target to add another $10.  Silly I know but I figure I'm going to leave this one to fate.


----------



## kodem31

saban said:


> For some reason my mind won't let me order it again because then I would have to pay for shipping when I didn't have to the first time.  Also I really don't want anything else from Target to add another $10.  Silly I know but I figure I'm going to leave this one to fate.


I feel the exact same way! I'm trying my best to hold out on ordering another Famiglia throw. Hopefully we'll get our original orders! Crosses fingers


----------



## novella

saban said:


> For some reason my mind won't let me order it again because then I would have to pay for shipping when I didn't have to the first time.  Also I really don't want anything else from Target to add another $10.  Silly I know but I figure I'm going to leave this one to fate.



I'm in the same boat with the Passione throw. I hope we get them soon! 

That said, I'm so annoyed by how wacky Target's new site is! My Colore throw supposedly shipped on 12/5 but it's still in limbo as of now. The label has been created but then I see this message on the UPS tracking site:

_A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated._


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

I had a Merry Missoni miracle! I found the panel dress in the clearance rack! I had really wanted this dress when it first came out (and we all know how that went). It's a little big on me (it's a medium and need a small), do you think if I got it altered that it would come out well?


----------



## paloma_mia

Just got my famiglia throw shipped email. Hooray! Can't wait to get both my colore and famiglia throw.


----------



## nancypants

ilovebuttahbags said:


> I had a Merry Missoni miracle! I found the panel dress in the clearance rack! I had really wanted this dress when it first came out (and we all know how that went). It's a little big on me (it's a medium and need a small), do you think if I got it altered that it would come out well?




yes! i feel like the small would be too short.


----------



## G&Smommy

Just when I thought I was done with the Missoni madness, I went online today and bought 4 throws (2 as gifts) and two poufs.  We'll see if they ship!

I also found some amazing deals at my local Target - 2 tumblers for $1.18, a comforter set for $29.98, and frames for $3.98.


----------



## azureartist

G&Smommy said:


> Just when I thought I was done with the Missoni madness, I went online today and bought 4 throws (2 as gifts) and two poufs.  We'll see if they ship!
> 
> I also found some amazing deals at my local Target - 2 tumblers for $1.18, a comforter set for $29.98, and frames for $3.98.



Wow great deals all around! Congrats!


----------



## roussel

Juat ordered 2 throws.  And I thought the Missoni craze is over...
Glad I peeked into this thread


----------



## azureartist

Chevron platter back online


----------



## Enigma78

Am still looking for the open brown cardigan and that's not even showing on the website again. I guess its ebay then for that one .


----------



## paloma_mia

ALERT!

A lot of dinnerware items: dinner and salad plates, cereal bowls, platters, serving trays, tumblers, and mugs are available on the site!


----------



## minatol

nova_girl said:


> I haven't seen either in store at all either. As soon as I find one on ebay for a not too inflated price I'll probably get it.


 
I ended up resorting to eBay for the hoodie myself.  It's much thinner than I expected but I guess that explains how they matched it up with those short shorts.


----------



## Couturable

The patio set is available online, and it's marked down... If only I didn't live in an apartment haha!


----------



## nova_girl

minatol said:
			
		

> I ended up resorting to eBay for the hoodie myself.  It's much thinner than I expected but I guess that explains how they matched it up with those short shorts.



Thank you for this info. I was wondering why a hoodie was matched with shorts but if the material is thin it makes sense. I don't think I'll buy it unless I find a good deal somewhere (which I know is unlikely) so I'm going to put that money towards the Brown open cardi.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Glad to read that people are still finding Missoni items in stores and online! I've been trying to score the brown space-dye infinity scarf, the blue zig-zag cardigan (to match the dress), and the brown men's space-dye sweater on ebay but I keep getting outbid at the last minute. I'll probably wait until after the holidays and see if I have better luck then.


----------



## LVjudy

got a surprise shipment from target, my flats i ordered opening day.  no longer wanted so i went today & returned them.  the woman at guest services said that they've been getting a lot of returns lately so it appears there is still hope.  sadly i chk'd the racks for the blk panel dress I'm looking for but left empty handed *sigh*

in other news both my throws i recently ordered from target have shipped


----------



## nova_girl

HermesNewbie said:
			
		

> Glad to read that people are still finding Missoni items in stores and online! I've been trying to score the brown space-dye infinity scarf, the blue zig-zag cardigan (to match the dress), and the brown men's space-dye sweater on ebay but I keep getting outbid at the last minute. I'll probably wait until after the holidays and see if I have better luck then.



I was thinking about waiting until after the holidays too. I hope you're able to get everything you want!




			
				LVjudy said:
			
		

> got a surprise shipment from target, my flats i ordered opening day.  no longer wanted so i went today & returned them.  the woman at guest services said that they've been getting a lot of returns lately so it appears there is still hope.  sadly i chk'd the racks for the blk panel dress I'm looking for but left empty handed *sigh*
> 
> in other news both my throws i recently ordered from target have shipped



Where in VA are you? If the lady said they've been getting a lot of returns I might need to start making my Target rounds again lol.


----------



## paradise392

got my colore throw today!! yayy!


----------



## Ohana2

paradise392 said:


> got my colore throw today!! yayy!



love it!  get me the pouf please!


----------



## New2Coach

I received my colore and familglia throws today. Still waiting for my passione to ship. The passione is the one I ordered for myself and the one I would love to use tonight. The other two are Christmas gifts and even though I would love to use one I cannot.
We are heading out to the Christmas parade and I would have loved a nice think blanket to keep me warm!
Still so happy to finally even lay my eyes on a Missoni throw!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nova_girl said:


> I was thinking about waiting until after the holidays too. I hope you're able to get everything you want!



Thanks, nova_girl! I hope you get what you're looking for too!


----------



## nova_girl

For some reason the multi-quote button isn't showing up, but yay to *paradise392* and *New2Coach* for getting your throws! I see online that my Famiglia throw has shipped, which is the one I had given up on since the order status never changed.

Thank you *HermesNewbie*!


----------



## tatertot

I wish I had been able to snag a Colore throw to match our new non-Missoni bedding. That and the Espresso set are the only two things I missed that I really wanted. I was very happy to snag the loop pillows and crib bedding for my son the other night which have shipped but I still could cry over missing those two things.


----------



## kodem31

nova_girl said:


> For some reason the multi-quote button isn't showing up, but yay to *paradise392* and *New2Coach* for getting your throws! I see online that my Famiglia throw has shipped, which is the one I had given up on since the order status never changed.
> 
> Thank you *HermesNewbie*!


That's great that your throw has shipped! My throw says shipped too but when I go into the account details screen it says "not shipped yet"! I can no longer cancel it so maybe that's a good sign? Target confuses me. Lol.


----------



## nova_girl

kodem31 said:


> That's great that your throw has shipped! My throw says shipped too but when I go into the account details screen it says "not shipped yet"! I can no longer cancel it so maybe that's a good sign? Target confuses me. Lol.



I have no idea what's going on with the Target website, I think it's anyone's guess lol. I just got the shipment confirmation email for the first Passione throw I ordered so all of mine have shipped (supposedly). I just checked the tracking for the Colore throw (the first one that I ordered) and the tracking details are now showing that it's scheduled for early delivery tomorrow by End of Day and scheduled for regular delivery by EOD Monday. I've never seen that before, usually there's only one day listed.


----------



## melvel

My tracking status for the colore throw finally updated! It will arrive tomorrow!  The throw shipped from NJ.

Has anyone actually received a passione throw?  So far, it's been all colore and famiglia!


----------



## nova_girl

melvel said:


> My tracking status for the colore throw finally updated! It will arrive tomorrow!  The throw shipped from NJ.
> 
> Has anyone actually received a passione throw?  So far, it's been all colore and famiglia!



My Colore tracking updated too, yay! I'm still waiting on the Famiglia and both Passiones


----------



## melvel

The Famiglia throw is OOS now.  The Passione is the only one left, and that's the one I'm having problems with!


----------



## Ohana2

Received my colore throw today   I also went to target to get some baking items and found a maxi dress for $12!  Wish it was a small, but its a medium.  For that price I couldn't resist!  I didn't try it on yet so hopefully its not that much of a difference than the small.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ohana2 said:


> Received my colore throw today   I also went to target to get some baking items and found a maxi dress for $12!  Wish it was a small, but its a medium.  For that price I couldn't resist!  I didn't try it on yet so hopefully its not that much of a difference than the small.



So how is the quality of the throw?


----------



## Weekend shopper

Kansashalo said:


> So how is the quality of the throw?



I received my throw yesterday and the quality is pretty good. I wish that I would have ordered an extra one for my Mom. The throws are also a nice size.


----------



## lulu212121

I just got an email from Target stating that the Colore throw that had been delayed is shipped!  I have to pinch myself! I just can't hardly believe it! Maybe I'll try for another one, now.


----------



## Ohana2

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> So how is the quality of the throw?



Excellent and very soft!  I love it so much!  Wish I also got it in passione, but I should ban myself from buying anymore missoni...I'm way too obsessed!


----------



## azureartist

lulu212121 said:


> I just got an email from Target stating that the Colore throw that had been delayed is shipped!  I have to pinch myself! I just can't hardly believe it! Maybe I'll try for another one, now.



Get the Passione one before it sells out - I hear it's heavier than the other throws!!!


----------



## azureartist

Ohana2 said:


> Received my colore throw today   I also went to target to get some baking items and found a maxi dress for $12!  Wish it was a small, but its a medium.  For that price I couldn't resist!  I didn't try it on yet so hopefully its not that much of a difference than the small.



You may be able to shrink it... not sure but others I hear have washed the knits and they shrunk some.

But for $12 - who cares if it's too big!


----------



## New2Coach

New2Coach said:


> I received my colore and familglia throws today. Still waiting for my passione to ship. The passione is the one I ordered for myself and the one I would love to use tonight. The other two are Christmas gifts and even though I would love to use one I cannot.
> We are heading out to the Christmas parade and I would have loved a nice think blanket to keep me warm!
> Still so happy to finally even lay my eyes on a Missoni throw!




Sorry to quote myself, but after posting this I just could not help myself. I decided to keep the famiglia throw and if and when the passion shows up I will give it as a gift instead. 
The quality is excellent and it is very heavy which is a surprise. Although I did not use it at the parade I still brought it with me. It brightened up my Subaru! 
When I got home I threw it on the couch and went into another room. When I came back in my dh was snuggled up in it. He said wow this is nice. Then I explained that was what was in the box shipped to his work.
He commented on it again when I brought it to bed. I can't believe he actually noticed. I am defiantly glad I was able to get this throw! I am in love, and so is my dh


----------



## wis3ly

Both of mine - Colore & Passione have been shipped but separately! Yesss finally getting my hands on these throws!


----------



## melvel

Target.com still indicates the passione throw as in stock, but I can't seem to checkout to order the damn thing.  I'm destined not to have a passione throw, unfortunately.


----------



## cupcakekiss

i'm excited to hear that my MfT colore throw shipped!! however, i looked at the reviews online and some people said the quality of the newly instock throws were not as good as the first launch?! can anyone attest to that? what would be the differences in the quality??


----------



## paloma_mia

Checked this morning for the throw and they are no longer on the site.


----------



## Enigma78

paloma_mia said:


> Checked this morning for the throw and they are no longer on the site.


 
Wondered what happened?


----------



## Enigma78

cupcakekiss said:


> i'm excited to hear that my MfT colore throw shipped!! however, i looked at the reviews online and some people said the quality of the newly instock throws were not as good as the first launch?! can anyone attest to that? what would be the differences in the quality??


 
I had pressumed this was leftover stock and not that they had to produce more, can anyone who bought the first time round and purchased from this new lot confirm if the quality differs please?


----------



## annemerrick

I received my famiglia is grow yesterday and LOVE it!!!  It is super soft and plush and comfy!  My husband was so ****ed that i ordered more MfT, but he was snuggled under that throw last night!  Not sure what he will think when my colore throw arrives today!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

annemerrick said:
			
		

> I received my famiglia is grow yesterday and LOVE it!!!  It is super soft and plush and comfy!  My husband was so ****ed that i ordered more MfT, but he was snuggled under that throw last night!  Not sure what he will think when my colore throw arrives today!!!!



I meant throw not "is grow". But for some reason I can't correct!  Sorry!!


----------



## queeniegirl

I got my Colore throw yesterday and a shipping notice for the Passione one!  I love how soft it is!  I really wish I had ordered the Famiglia before it was gone again.


----------



## minatol

Enigma78 said:


> I had pressumed this was leftover stock and not that they had to produce more, can anyone who bought the first time round and purchased from this new lot confirm if the quality differs please?


 
I also agree with you.  I doubt the "new" stock was produced later.  I received a set of mugs couple days for an example.  These kind of set comes in a box marked with numbers ___ out of ____.  Mine was somewhere like 200 out of 500.  If it was produced later, shouldn't the number be closer to 500?  I'm assuming whatever that showed up on the site recently were whatever leftover stock they scrapped from the warehouse.

Why they didn't sell those when they launch, have no idea.  Perhaps some people cancelled their order from September 13.


----------



## Enigma78

thats what i reckon too, i doubt there would have been producing any extra. 

I've still got a few things from the sept order still pending, i've decided not to cancel for now, though i doubt i would be getting them



minatol said:


> I also agree with you. I doubt the "new" stock was produced later. I received a set of mugs couple days for an example. These kind of set comes in a box marked with numbers ___ out of ____. Mine was somewhere like 200 out of 500. If it was produced later, shouldn't the number be closer to 500? I'm assuming whatever that showed up on the site recently were whatever leftover stock they scrapped from the warehouse.
> 
> Why they didn't sell those when they launch, have no idea. Perhaps some people cancelled their order from September 13.


----------



## minatol

nova_girl said:


> Thank you for this info. I was wondering why a hoodie was matched with shorts but if the material is thin it makes sense. I don't think I'll buy it unless I find a good deal somewhere (which I know is unlikely) so I'm going to put that money towards the Brown open cardi.


 
I have couple similar hoodies and because they are very thick, I expected this Missoni one to be thick as well.  It's stretchy kind of material, not far different from the fabrics used for velour leggings.  

I don't normally go eBay route either (In fact, I used my sister's account because I don't have one) but the darn hoodie was #1 on my list.  I got so upset when Target cancelled my 9/13 order after weeks of waiting!  And it was such an elusive item, I had to get it through eBay.


----------



## nova_girl

For those who have the long brown open cardigan, does it fit true to size? My mft cardis have all been xl but I'm wondering if I could get away with a large to increase my options a little bit.


----------



## nova_girl

minatol said:
			
		

> I have couple similar hoodies and because they are very thick, I expected this Missoni one to be thick as well.  It's stretchy kind of material, not far different from the fabrics used for velour leggings.
> 
> I don't normally go eBay route either (In fact, I used my sister's account because I don't have one) but the darn hoodie was #1 on my list.  I got so upset when Target cancelled my 9/13 order after weeks of waiting!  And it was such an elusive item, I had to get it through eBay.



I'd say the hoodie is maybe #3 on my list after the Brown long cardi and the sweater boxes. I fear that I won't stop thinking about it until I get it though lol.


----------



## smalls

Gia90024 said:


> I have two in my bedroom -- here is the blue one (MFT votive is under the mirror):
> 
> 
> 
> It is near the bed, but not close enough to the chair to be an ottoman.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the floral one -- i put Missoni Home throws and a bedcover on it. The Missoni for Target glass vases are on the dresser -- you can see the MFT laptop cover and an edge of the Missoni Home rug.


 
Thank you for the pics!  These look great.  I ended up ordering one so I am going to figure out where to place it.


----------



## nancypants

i got my 2 famiglia throws this morning!


----------



## paloma_mia

I got my colore throw today! There super soft. I can't to receive my other throws.

FYI: They are the same quality as my aister's throw and she got hers on launch date.


----------



## koshi13

Enigma78 said:


> I had pressumed this was leftover stock and not that they had to produce more, can anyone who bought the first time round and purchased from this new lot confirm if the quality differs please?



i have throws from first time around and then the most recent ones...they are different for sure.  the ones from launch date are thicker and is stitched in a way that makes it have more texture...hard to explain.  the ones from the new batch look a little off when compared to the ones i had from the beginning.  i will be returning the ones i just received because they are just not the same


----------



## nova_girl

koshi13 said:
			
		

> i have throws from first time around and then the most recent ones...they are different for sure.  the ones from launch date are thicker and is stitched in a way that makes it have more texture...hard to explain.  the ones from the new batch look a little off when compared to the ones i had from the beginning.  i will be returning the ones i just received because they are just not the same



Before you return them, would you mind taking some comparison pictures?


----------



## koshi13

nova_girl said:


> Before you return them, would you mind taking some comparison pictures?



yes i will try to take some pics and post them.


----------



## nova_girl

koshi13 said:
			
		

> yes i will try to take some pics and post them.



Thank you!


----------



## saban

I got my famiglia and colore throws today and they are so soft and cozy.  I was a little shocked though as I didn't think they would be... well... so fuzzy.  Looking on the website I expected them to be more knitted.

Good news too is that my passione throw shipped out as well so I've taken care of 3/4 of my christmas shopping.

If there is noticeable differences in quality please do post pics.  While I don't think they made anymore of these throws to quench demand, it's not out of reach in my mind that these might be from another batch that were suppose to arrive on time but maybe got delayed for some reason.  Therefore quality being slightly different from the previous throws.


----------



## NWpurselover

Quality has varied widely on many of the Missoni for Target items, I had to order 4 of the see thru vases to get one without flaws. 
I do see a quality difference in the sewing of the colore throw I just received and the passione that I also just received.  The stitching is much better on the colore.  That being said, I hope we can all enjoy our new throws and the great thing about Target is that we can return items if we don't like the way they were manufactured.


----------



## nova_girl

I got my colore throw! Like *saban* I also thought it would be more of a knit throw rather then a fleece-type throw, but now that I think about I do remember people saying it wasn't knitted. I think it will go great with the colore mini-chevron duvet set I bought.


----------



## PrettyCamellia

I received my colore and famiglia throws today and they are super soft and cozy. As soon as I opened a throw, my dog got on it and wouldn't budge. 

I washed them and even though it says line dry, I threw them in the dryer in low setting and they came out just fine.


----------



## Beriloffun

Got my throw today!! And now I'm kicking myself for not ordering one of each color. Hopefully they pop up again


----------



## kelbell35

Has anyone received their throw without their tracking information being updated?  Mine still only says that a shipping label was created, and that was four days ago.


----------



## koshi13

ok i was able to take comparison pictures of the "new" vs "old" throw.  the famigilia (brown) is the "old" and the colore (blue/orange) is the "new".  As you can see, there is a definite difference in the sewing and i tried to show the picture of them rolled up (i re-rolled both, so the rolling skills are the same for both throws ) so you can see that the colore is not as thick as the famiglia.  I have all 3 colors from the old batch and they are all like the famiglia. i guess the "Stitching" aspect shouldn't be called a decline in quality but more of a preference but i think it's a decline because the new stitching is more of a simpler stitch then the previous one.  the difference in thickness is definitely a way of cutting corners though for faster production.

Also i have worked in textiles for almost 10 years and it is possible (and i'm almost certain) that the new throws were a second production run.  most likely, they either cut corners to produce faster or they picked up another factory to produce more and the quality isn't the same as the original factory.  i have seen where a simple white towel with the same specification come out vastly different when they are produced in 2 different factories.  even before the "new" batch of throws shipped out, i told several of my friends that they should be prepared for a difference in quality of the throws.

i'm just happy that everyone was able to get a throw "new" or "old" and if you like yours then that's all that matters! 

"new" throw:  notice straight stitching







"old" throw: notice the stitching makes it more "textured" 






both rolled up and you can see how the famiglia is thicker then colore


----------



## azureartist

koshi13 said:


> ok i was able to take comparison pictures of the "new" vs "old" throw.  the famigilia (brown) is the "old" and the colore (blue/orange) is the "new".  As you can see, there is a definite difference in the sewing and i tried to show the picture of them rolled up (i re-rolled both, so the rolling skills are the same for both throws ) so you can see that the colore is not as thick as the famiglia.  I have all 3 colors from the old batch and they are all like the famiglia. i guess the "Stitching" aspect shouldn't be called a decline in quality but more of a preference but i think it's a decline because the new stitching is more of a simpler stitch then the previous one.  the difference in thickness is definitely a way of cutting corners though for faster production.
> 
> Also i have worked in textiles for almost 10 years and it is possible (and i'm almost certain) that the new throws were a second production run.  most likely, they either cut corners to produce faster or they picked up another factory to produce more and the quality isn't the same as the original factory.  i have seen where a simple white towel with the same specification come out vastly different when they are produced in 2 different factories.  even before the "new" batch of throws shipped out, i told several of my friends that they should be prepared for a difference in quality of the throws.
> 
> i'm just happy that everyone was able to get a throw "new" or "old" and if you like yours then that's all that matters!
> 
> "new" throw:  notice straight stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "old" throw: notice the stitching makes it more "textured"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both rolled up and you can see how the famiglia is thicker then colore



Wow! Thanks *Koshi13* for your detailed analysis! I really like the tufting on the old.  Looks so nice.


----------



## LVjudy

nova_girl said:


> For those who have the long brown open cardigan, does it fit true to size? My mft cardis have all been xl but I'm wondering if I could get away with a large to increase my options a little bit.



i hv the brown open cardi & tried on the blue open version (as well as the blk/wht sweater coat), all Med.  the brown is a heavier knit sweater w/ more of a more relaxed fit than the blue.  not sure if you have tried on the blue open version but if you are looking for more of a close fitting option you might want to try the L.  i kept the med but could have gone w/ a small.


----------



## Enigma78

Thanks!!!! thats very enlightening, i preferred the first batch most definately




koshi13 said:


> ok i was able to take comparison pictures of the "new" vs "old" throw.  the famigilia (brown) is the "old" and the colore (blue/orange) is the "new".  As you can see, there is a definite difference in the sewing and i tried to show the picture of them rolled up (i re-rolled both, so the rolling skills are the same for both throws ) so you can see that the colore is not as thick as the famiglia.  I have all 3 colors from the old batch and they are all like the famiglia. i guess the "Stitching" aspect shouldn't be called a decline in quality but more of a preference but i think it's a decline because the new stitching is more of a simpler stitch then the previous one.  the difference in thickness is definitely a way of cutting corners though for faster production.
> 
> Also i have worked in textiles for almost 10 years and it is possible (and i'm almost certain) that the new throws were a second production run.  most likely, they either cut corners to produce faster or they picked up another factory to produce more and the quality isn't the same as the original factory.  i have seen where a simple white towel with the same specification come out vastly different when they are produced in 2 different factories.  even before the "new" batch of throws shipped out, i told several of my friends that they should be prepared for a difference in quality of the throws.
> 
> i'm just happy that everyone was able to get a throw "new" or "old" and if you like yours then that's all that matters!
> 
> "new" throw:  notice straight stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "old" throw: notice the stitching makes it more "textured"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both rolled up and you can see how the famiglia is thicker then colore


----------



## AshJs3

Mine is definitely the "old" type. Target ended up sending me 2! They just told me to keep the other one so I have been using one (the other is a gift). It's so nice and heavy! I probably wouldn't have paid $40 for it, but for free why not?!


----------



## lulu212121

Thanks for posting the pics. That is a difference. I prefer the old as well. I hope by some chance mine is the older batch.

Word spread pretty fast that Target had things back in stock, because the things I wanted to go back for were gone 2 days ago!


----------



## happybag

koshi13 said:


> ok i was able to take comparison pictures of the "new" vs "old" throw.  the famigilia (brown) is the "old" and the colore (blue/orange) is the "new".  As you can see, there is a definite difference in the sewing and i tried to show the picture of them rolled up (i re-rolled both, so the rolling skills are the same for both throws ) so you can see that the colore is not as thick as the famiglia.  I have all 3 colors from the old batch and they are all like the famiglia. i guess the "Stitching" aspect shouldn't be called a decline in quality but more of a preference but i think it's a decline because the new stitching is more of a simpler stitch then the previous one.  the difference in thickness is definitely a way of cutting corners though for faster production.
> 
> Also i have worked in textiles for almost 10 years and it is possible (and i'm almost certain) that the new throws were a second production run.  most likely, they either cut corners to produce faster or they picked up another factory to produce more and the quality isn't the same as the original factory.  i have seen where a simple white towel with the same specification come out vastly different when they are produced in 2 different factories.  even before the "new" batch of throws shipped out, i told several of my friends that they should be prepared for a difference in quality of the throws.
> 
> i'm just happy that everyone was able to get a throw "new" or "old" and if you like yours then that's all that matters!
> 
> "new" throw:  notice straight stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "old" throw: notice the stitching makes it more "textured"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both rolled up and you can see how the famiglia is thicker then colore



Oh, wow.  Thank you for this analysis! Based on your pics I like the old one better. The texture more closely resembles a knit throw. It's also irking me how the zig zag print doesn't line up with the simplified zig-zag stitching on the new throw. The alignment is much less noticeable on the old version with its more-textured stitching.

The new throw that I ordered last weekend has been showing as shipped with "labels printed" for days, and I'm already less excited to receive it than I originally was. Seeing your pics, I'm not pleased that I spent the same $40 for the corners-cut version as others did for the original version. But, ultimately I have to wait until my throw shows up (someday) to make my final judgment. 

I agree about the second production run. These items were orderable on the website for far too long last week for these to have _all_ been "found goods", although I wondered about any shipping or in-transit delays for product made in the original runs. I think Target saw the popularity of this line and rushed a replenishment order through (why miss a revenue opportunity?), hence the corners that may have been cut to get this batch to market while the line was still "relevant" so to speak. Imports such as these usually require significant minimum order quantities and have a 3+ month lead time including ocean transit, hence the December delivery date and the numerous customer orders they were suddenly able to fill.


----------



## kelbell35

Thanks for taking the time to post the comparison pictures, koshi13  
That is a huge difference between the two throws!



happybag said:


> Oh, wow.  Thank you for this analysis! Based on your pics I like the old one better. The texture more closely resembles a knit throw. It's also irking me how the zig zag print doesn't line up with the simplified zig-zag stitching on the new throw. The alignment is much less noticeable on the old version with its more-textured stitching.



ITA, happybag... the fact that the zig zag print doesn't match up with the stitching on the new throw does not look good at all IMO.


----------



## novella

koshi13 said:


> ok i was able to take comparison pictures of the "new" vs "old" throw.  the famigilia (brown) is the "old" and the colore (blue/orange) is the "new".  As you can see, there is a definite difference in the sewing and i tried to show the picture of them rolled up (i re-rolled both, so the rolling skills are the same for both throws ) so you can see that the colore is not as thick as the famiglia.  I have all 3 colors from the old batch and they are all like the famiglia. i guess the "Stitching" aspect shouldn't be called a decline in quality but more of a preference but i think it's a decline because the new stitching is more of a simpler stitch then the previous one.  the difference in thickness is definitely a way of cutting corners though for faster production.
> 
> Also i have worked in textiles for almost 10 years and it is possible (and i'm almost certain) that the new throws were a second production run.  most likely, they either cut corners to produce faster or they picked up another factory to produce more and the quality isn't the same as the original factory.  i have seen where a simple white towel with the same specification come out vastly different when they are produced in 2 different factories.  even before the "new" batch of throws shipped out, i told several of my friends that they should be prepared for a difference in quality of the throws.
> 
> i'm just happy that everyone was able to get a throw "new" or "old" and if you like yours then that's all that matters!
> 
> "new" throw:  notice straight stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "old" throw: notice the stitching makes it more "textured"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both rolled up and you can see how the famiglia is thicker then colore



Thanks so much for the detailed analysis and review. I definitely prefer the textured look of the original throws. Now I'm curious to see what I think of the throws once I finally get them.


----------



## AshJs3

Here's mine:






Coiled:





I think that's the old one? It's really heavy. The other one is already wrapped under the tree but it was the same.


----------



## wetbandit42

Oh man, I wish I would have checked this thread - I can't believe the throws were in stock again! I would have loved to have gotten the Colore & Famiglia, but I already have the Passione so I guess I'm not too bummed.

I was looking on ebay today and I was surprised how much MFT stuff is still on there... The 90 day return date if you bought on opening day is almost here. I am still trying to decide whether or not I want to return the black shower curtain I bought... I better hurry up and decide quickly!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Man.. they sent the throw in a big box.. You could have shipped a small refridgerator in there. LOL


----------



## kodem31

koshi13 said:


> ok i was able to take comparison pictures of the "new" vs "old" throw.  the famigilia (brown) is the "old" and the colore (blue/orange) is the "new".  As you can see, there is a definite difference in the sewing and i tried to show the picture of them rolled up (i re-rolled both, so the rolling skills are the same for both throws ) so you can see that the colore is not as thick as the famiglia.  I have all 3 colors from the old batch and they are all like the famiglia. i guess the "Stitching" aspect shouldn't be called a decline in quality but more of a preference but i think it's a decline because the new stitching is more of a simpler stitch then the previous one.  the difference in thickness is definitely a way of cutting corners though for faster production.
> 
> Also i have worked in textiles for almost 10 years and it is possible (and i'm almost certain) that the new throws were a second production run.  most likely, they either cut corners to produce faster or they picked up another factory to produce more and the quality isn't the same as the original factory.  i have seen where a simple white towel with the same specification come out vastly different when they are produced in 2 different factories.  even before the "new" batch of throws shipped out, i told several of my friends that they should be prepared for a difference in quality of the throws.
> 
> i'm just happy that everyone was able to get a throw "new" or "old" and if you like yours then that's all that matters!
> 
> "new" throw:  notice straight stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "old" throw: notice the stitching makes it more "textured"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both rolled up and you can see how the famiglia is thicker then colore


Omg. That's a huge difference! The zig zags aren't even straight on the new throw and they are much bigger than the zig zags on the old throw. If Target sends me that mess, it's going right back to the store. I'm almost insulted that they would make these less quality versions of the original throw just to make more revenue. This makes me think twice about shopping Target in the future.


----------



## New2Coach

Well thanks for the comparison pics. According to that my Famiglia is from old stock or is old stock quality. My Colore one is still technically wrapped up, but appears to look like the pic of the new style throw. There is definitely more of a "quilting" look to my famiglia throw. It really is heavy, but not knowing or seeing the original throws I cannot compare. 
I was wondering if the tags were different on the new vs the old throws? Has anyone compared them? I am tempted to open the colore, but it is a gift and I know I would not be able to wrap it back up the same.


----------



## happybag

kodem31 said:


> Omg. That's a huge difference! The zig zags aren't even straight on the new throw and they are much bigger than the zig zags on the old throw. *If Target sends me that mess, it's going right back to the store. I'm almost insulted that they would make these less quality versions of the original throw just to make more revenue.* This makes me think twice about shopping Target in the future.



Same here....and at the same selling price, to boot! 

I guess they were counting on recipients of the new batch not knowing these are different from the original batch, and just being happy they got a throw at all....without having to pay *bay prices.


----------



## eastloru

koshi13 said:


> ok i was able to take comparison pictures of the "new" vs "old" throw.  the famigilia (brown) is the "old" and the colore (blue/orange) is the "new".  As you can see, there is a definite difference in the sewing and i tried to show the picture of them rolled up (i re-rolled both, so the rolling skills are the same for both throws ) so you can see that the colore is not as thick as the famiglia.  I have all 3 colors from the old batch and they are all like the famiglia. i guess the "Stitching" aspect shouldn't be called a decline in quality but more of a preference but i think it's a decline because the new stitching is more of a simpler stitch then the previous one.  the difference in thickness is definitely a way of cutting corners though for faster production.
> 
> Also i have worked in textiles for almost 10 years and it is possible (and i'm almost certain) that the new throws were a second production run.  most likely, they either cut corners to produce faster or they picked up another factory to produce more and the quality isn't the same as the original factory.  i have seen where a simple white towel with the same specification come out vastly different when they are produced in 2 different factories.  even before the "new" batch of throws shipped out, i told several of my friends that they should be prepared for a difference in quality of the throws.
> 
> i'm just happy that everyone was able to get a throw "new" or "old" and if you like yours then that's all that matters!
> 
> "new" throw:  notice straight stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "old" throw: notice the stitching makes it more "textured"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both rolled up and you can see how the famiglia is thicker then colore





I purchased 2 throws the day they first launched in stores. I purchased one colore and one passione. The colore one looks your "new" stitching. And the passione looks like the "old" stitching. Your comparing two different prints. Maybe only the colore throws were made with the "more simple stitching". Yes it is thinner than my passione throw. You said you have all 3 of the prints from the first launch. Have you compared both colore throws? I have another throw coming in the mail so I'm just curious.


----------



## cwales22

Just wanted to let you guys know that Target has marked all there missoni clothes "salvage" so if there are any clothing returns they wont be placed back on the racks.  They send them off as "salvage" and they get disbursed to salvation armys/goodwills.  I know someone asked earlier why they couldnt find and missoni anywhere on the racks and that is why...  So i think at this point if you know a local goodwill that has carried target stuff before then stalk those and you might find stuff that people will be returning in the next few days since the 90 days will be up.


----------



## azureartist

wetbandit42 said:


> Oh man, I wish I would have checked this thread - I can't believe the throws were in stock again! I would have loved to have gotten the Colore & Famiglia, but I already have the Passione so I guess I'm not too bummed.
> 
> I was looking on ebay today and I was surprised how much MFT stuff is still on there... The 90 day return date if you bought on opening day is almost here. I am still trying to decide whether or not I want to return the black shower curtain I bought... I better hurry up and decide quickly!



I'd be careful if you decide to return because they are salvaging a lot of items and you won't know until you return and they put a green sticker on it...then it's too late. They will not let you re-buy!

Also your B&W shower curtain is a desirable HTF item...I would keep it. If not I'm sure you can trade or recoup your $$$.


----------



## wetbandit42

azureartist said:


> I'd be careful if you decide to return because they are salvaging a lot of items and you won't know until you return and they put a green sticker on it...then it's too late. They will not let you re-buy!
> 
> Also your B&W shower curtain is a desirable HTF item...I would keep it. If not I'm sure you can trade or recoup your $$$.



Thanks azureartist!

I think I'll keep the B&W curtain if it's HTF. If I change my mind I can always trade or ebay it like you suggested.


----------



## koshi13

eastloru said:
			
		

> I purchased 2 throws the day they first launched in stores. I purchased one colore and one passione. The colore one looks your "new" stitching. And the passione looks like the "old" stitching. Your comparing two different prints. Maybe only the colore throws were made with the "more simple stitching". Yes it is thinner than my passione throw. You said you have all 3 of the prints from the first launch. Have you compared both colore throws? I have another throw coming in the mail so I'm just curious.



Yes I can take pictures of the colore from the old batch. I was at my boyfriend's house and the colore is at my house but I will be there soon so I will take some pictures so you can see apples to apples.


----------



## Miss Curly

I just got the Famigilia throw and it is the thicker texture which I prefer so I'm happy. It seems like a quality throw for the money. Now I am contemplating a pouf...


----------



## koshi13

My mom also has all 3 throws from original batch and I just saw them at her house they are like the famiglia I took pictures of.


----------



## nova_girl

koshi13 said:


> ok i was able to take comparison pictures of the "new" vs "old" throw.  the famigilia (brown) is the "old" and the colore (blue/orange) is the "new".  As you can see, there is a definite difference in the sewing and i tried to show the picture of them rolled up (i re-rolled both, so the rolling skills are the same for both throws ) so you can see that the colore is not as thick as the famiglia.  I have all 3 colors from the old batch and they are all like the famiglia. i guess the "Stitching" aspect shouldn't be called a decline in quality but more of a preference but i think it's a decline because the new stitching is more of a simpler stitch then the previous one.  the difference in thickness is definitely a way of cutting corners though for faster production.
> 
> Also i have worked in textiles for almost 10 years and it is possible (and i'm almost certain) that the new throws were a second production run.  most likely, they either cut corners to produce faster or they picked up another factory to produce more and the quality isn't the same as the original factory.  i have seen where a simple white towel with the same specification come out vastly different when they are produced in 2 different factories.  even before the "new" batch of throws shipped out, i told several of my friends that they should be prepared for a difference in quality of the throws.
> 
> i'm just happy that everyone was able to get a throw "new" or "old" and if you like yours then that's all that matters!
> 
> "new" throw:  notice straight stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "old" throw: notice the stitching makes it more "textured"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both rolled up and you can see how the famiglia is thicker then colore



Thank you for taking the time to provide pictures and a comparison between the two. I'm afraid in the camp of preferring the first batch to this recent one.



LVjudy said:


> i hv the brown open cardi & tried on the blue open version (as well as the blk/wht sweater coat), all Med.  the brown is a heavier knit sweater w/ more of a more relaxed fit than the blue.  not sure if you have tried on the blue open version but if you are looking for more of a close fitting option you might want to try the L.  i kept the med but could have gone w/ a small.



Thank you for responding to my question. I have the blue open cardigan in XL (I actually wore it today lol) and I think I would prefer a heavier knit so I think I might bite the bullet and buy the brown one from ebay. I'm pretty confident that a Large would fit because I tried on the black/white "Chanel" cardigan in Large and it fit ok even when it was buttoned. But, if a Large doesn't fit that will give me more motivation to lose some weight! Thanks again


----------



## nova_girl

cwales22 said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that Target has marked all there missoni clothes "salvage" so if there are any clothing returns they wont be placed back on the racks.  They send them off as "salvage" and they get disbursed to salvation armys/goodwills.  I know someone asked earlier why they couldnt find and missoni anywhere on the racks and that is why...  So i think at this point if you know a local goodwill that has carried target stuff before then stalk those and you might find stuff that people will be returning in the next few days since the 90 days will be up.



I read your message as I was driving home and I stopped by my local Goodwill, but they didn't have anything 



azureartist said:


> I'd be careful if you decide to return because they are salvaging a lot of items and you won't know until you return and they put a green sticker on it...then it's too late. They will not let you re-buy!
> 
> *Also your B&W shower curtain is a desirable HTF item...I would keep it. If not I'm sure you can trade or recoup your $$$.*



I didn't know this. I bought one on clearance for my new bathroom (whenever I buy my own place) but I feel silly keeping it when it will probably be at least a year before I buy a place. I wonder if it's desirable enough to get the brown cardigan as a trade lol.


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> I read your message as I was driving home and I stopped by my local Goodwill, but they didn't have anything
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know this. I bought one on clearance for my new bathroom (whenever I buy my own place) but I feel silly keeping it when it will probably be at least a year before I buy a place. I wonder if it's desirable enough to get the brown cardigan as a trade lol.




I can't vouch for how HTF it is and how valuable an exchange it would be  (everyone has their own wish list), but I have never seen any shower curtains in all my Target runs - except for one blue I passed by (stupidly) and haven't seen one since. I don't know the retail cost, but if you'd rather have the $$ - totally understand. B&W you can never go wrong with!


----------



## Ohana2

nova_girl said:
			
		

> I read your message as I was driving home and I stopped by my local Goodwill, but they didn't have anything
> 
> I didn't know this. I bought one on clearance for my new bathroom (whenever I buy my own place) but I feel silly keeping it when it will probably be at least a year before I buy a place. I wonder if it's desirable enough to get the brown cardigan as a trade lol.



Omg u sound just like me!!  I bought a throw for my couch (don't know when I'm getting a home either) and contemplating buying the poufs, and window curtains for my house....and it might take me a year to move out as well.  Parents don't like the idea of me buying things if I'm not using it now


----------



## azureartist

A year flies by so fast ladies! If you find something you really really like I don't see it as a problem... I call it planning ahead! Lol


----------



## Omaha_2072

Did Target remove the Missoni throws from their website all together? Usually when I look it just says "out of stock". Now I don't even see them on there at all?


----------



## alliemia

Little by little I ended up returning all my Missoni stuff. The only thing I kept is the black and white bike. It's so gorgeous.


----------



## happybag

cwales22 said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that Target has marked all there missoni clothes "salvage" so if there are any clothing returns they wont be placed back on the racks.  They send them off as "salvage" and they get disbursed to salvation armys/goodwills.  I know someone asked earlier why they couldnt find and missoni anywhere on the racks and that is why...  So i think at this point if you know a local goodwill that has carried target stuff before then stalk those and you might find stuff that people will be returning in the next few days since the 90 days will be up.





azureartist said:


> I'd be careful if you decide to return because they are salvaging a lot of items and you won't know until you return and they put a green sticker on it...then it's too late. They will not let you re-buy!



Thanks cwales22 and azureartist for the heads-up about the salvage! I was wondering why I couldn't find a stitch of Missoni clothing on the clearance racks recently. IIRC even the lingerie that sat there for _months_ was gone!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Omaha_2072 said:


> Did Target remove the Missoni throws from their website all together? Usually when I look it just says "out of stock". Now I don't even see them on there at all?


 

I think they might have been removed, and are sold out for now.  I received my colore throw the other day and went back today to order another throw and it is not on the website. I hope some more missoni home stuff shows up online again.


----------



## koshi13

ok..here are the pics of the passione and colore from the "old" batch.  as you can see it is the same as the colore one i posted earlier from the "old" batch.  also i did get the famiglia from the "new" batch and sadly the quality was the same as the colore from the "new" batch i originally posted.

passione from "old" batch:






colore from "old" batch:


----------



## GingerSnap527

So....Target is trying to basically trying to cheat their customers....Haven't gotten my throw yet, but looks like I may wind up returning it.


----------



## NWpurselover

The seams on my new colore match up perfectly to your old batch. So some slipped through that were sewn correctly.  But on my new passione my seams are sewn differently.  Thanks for posting the great photos so we can compare.


----------



## Ohana2

azureartist said:


> A year flies by so fast ladies! If you find something you really really like I don't see it as a problem... I call it planning ahead! Lol



LOL good idea!  I was able to get my parents to order me 2 as a christmas present.  I'll be storing it in the basement until i move out.  But it turns out that i had to pay for shipping....I thought that was free.  I hope the poufs ships.


----------



## minatol

I don't think it's the matter of "old" and "new" stock for the throw quality.  I ordered 16 throws last week.  I received 10 yesterday.  And they are all little bit different.  I just think the quality varies greatly for each item all throughout, not just for this "new" batch.


----------



## azureartist

minatol said:


> I don't think it's the matter of "old" and "new" stock for the throw quality.  I ordered 16 throws last week.  I received 10 yesterday.  And they are all little bit different.  I just think the quality varies greatly for each item all throughout, not just for this "new" batch.



So each is a "one-of-a-kind"? I'm OK with that!


----------



## Ohana2

btw, for those that have the poufs...hows the quality?


----------



## kodem31

Ohana2 said:


> btw, for those that have the poufs...hows the quality?


I have the brown zig zag pouf and I love it I truly believe that the pouf is one of the better made, higher quality pieces of the MFT line. Hope that helps!


----------



## cupcakekiss

wow thanks for showing us that there may be differences in the throws! i was reading about it online but had yet to see any proof.... my guess is that the "old" stitching made the throw patterns look more aligned but the simplified stitching makes it look slightly asqew.... have to see when i get my colore throw if it's "new" stitching whether i'd want to keep it or not


----------



## Omaha_2072

16 Missoni throws?  Wow!!! I just wanted one in each of the colors/patterns. Entirely for personal use. Which was impossible locally. & unfortunately Ive had poor timing online. I was still trying to be hopeful. But that is slowly diminishing. 



minatol said:


> I don't think it's the matter of "old" and "new" stock for the throw quality.  I ordered 16 throws last week.  I received 10 yesterday.  And they are all little bit different.  I just think the quality varies greatly for each item all throughout, not just for this "new" batch.


----------



## azureartist

Omaha_2072 said:


> 16 Missoni throws?  Wow!!! I just wanted one in each of the colors/patterns. Entirely for personal use. Which was impossible locally. & unfortunately Ive had poor timing online. I was still trying to be hopeful. But that is slowly diminishing.




Check back online often because I hear that online items that are returned - Target will send back to their online store rather than put out on the floor. There's hope you can get your throw!


----------



## Ohana2

kodem31 said:
			
		

> I have the brown zig zag pouf and I love it I truly believe that the pouf is one of the better made, higher quality pieces of the MFT line. Hope that helps!



Thanks!  I just wanted to make sure that it'll last and not fall apart or anything.  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## novella

novella said:


> I'm in the same boat with the Passione throw. I hope we get them soon!
> 
> That said, I'm so annoyed by how wacky Target's new site is! My Colore throw supposedly shipped on 12/5 but it's still in limbo as of now. The label has been created but then I see this message on the UPS tracking site:
> 
> _A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated._



My Colore throw will finally arrive on 12/12 after a few days of the "UPS label has been created" limbo... Of course, my CC was charged promptly.  

Ugh at how wacky the Target site is. It's so annoying how the later orders get shipped first. I know that I could have re-ordered but I didn't see the point if there was nothing else that I wanted. 

Anyway I got the shipping confirmation for the Passione throw on 12/9 but it's in that label creation limbo right now. At least my CC hasn't been charged yet and it's only been a couple of days...


----------



## Michele

azureartist said:


> Check back online often because I hear that online items that are returned - Target will send back to their online store rather than put out on the floor. There's hope you can get your throw!



I agree.  I ordered two colore throws and decided to only keep one.  As soon as it is delivered next week, I am returning it to Target online.  So keep your eyes out.


----------



## Omaha_2072

Well usually the throws just say "out of stock" online. Now they're not even on the website anymore. Which makes me wonder if theyre done with on the website all together?

The throws are selling for SO much on EBay right now it's ridiculous! Like starting at double the retail value & on up. I see some sellers have 5-8 of them listed at the moment. I'm all for making money, don't get me wrong. Just makes me feel very "ba-humbug-ish". Ya know?

My life will go on with or without a Missoni throw or 2. Just saying....



Michele said:


> I agree.  I ordered two colore throws and decided to only keep one.  As soon as it is delivered next week, I am returning it to Target online.  So keep your eyes out.


----------



## CoutureMe06

My color throw came Friday but I had my company Xmas party so I didn't take it home to really look at it. I just ordered recently and if looks like these pictures, I will definitely return it. Smh..


----------



## CoutureMe06

I'll keep you guys posted on my throw Monday when I take it home. I'm willing to sell it if anyone still wants  it for the same price as online. Even after my comments.


----------



## NANI1972

Hi all,

can anyone give me some feedback on the creeping floral KING size comforter? How well does it fit a CAL KING? does it cover the sides enough to hide the box spring mattress? Thanks


----------



## happybag

Went to two far northwest suburban Goodwills today and I didn't see any MfT. Bummer. I might ask around to find out where Chicagoland Targets send their salvage.

I wonder if they're salvaging home goods, too? I haven't seen a purple floral comforter or duvet set in a while. One store had a home item that had been there for a couple of weeks and I was waiting for one more markdown before I bought it  ...when I visited to check for it today it was gone. Maybe it was simply misplaced, or maybe it was salvaged.

(this wasn't the item, but) I guess there goes my chance of buying more MfT pillows on clearance!


----------



## saira1214

Thanks for posting the info regarding the old v new batch of throws. How disappointing. I ordered mine on dec 4 and still have not received them, nor do I have accurate shipping info so I have no idea when I will get them, but seeing the quality difference is a real bummer.


----------



## New2Coach

Omaha_2072 said:


> The throws are selling for SO much on EBay right now it's ridiculous! Like starting at double the retail value & on up. I see some sellers have 5-8 of them listed at the moment. I'm all for making money, don't get me wrong. Just makes me feel very "ba-humbug-ish". Ya know?
> .



Actually if you look on ebay the throws that are selling are at almost cost plus ebay fees. Sellers are not making much if anything at all.


----------



## kodem31

happybag said:


> Went to two far northwest suburban Goodwills today and I didn't see any MfT. Bummer. I might ask around to find out where Chicagoland Targets send their salvage.
> 
> I wonder if they're salvaging home goods, too? I haven't seen a purple floral comforter or duvet set in a while. One store had a home item that had been there for a couple of weeks and I was waiting for one more markdown before I bought it  ...when I visited to check for it today it was gone. Maybe it was simply misplaced, or maybe it was salvaged.
> 
> (this wasn't the item, but) I guess there goes my chance of buying more MfT pillows on clearance!


I came to the same conclusion happybag! I can't find a stitch of MFT in the NW burbs! I was in a Goodwill just the other day that is literally down the street from a Target and saw absolutely nothing! I also wonder where they are sending their salvage MFT items?


----------



## lulu212121

I went to 2 different Targets in my area & there was not a single MfT piece to be found. I couldn't believe it. I have always been able to find somethings since the launch. I guess they have taken it out of the stores. I was not able to get to my local Goodwill to check to see if they had anything. The last time I checked they did have a few plates that were scratched up. 

I was so sad!  I can't believe it's over.


----------



## novella

happybag said:


> Went to two far northwest suburban Goodwills today and I didn't see any MfT. Bummer. I might ask around to find out where Chicagoland Targets send their salvage.
> 
> I wonder if they're salvaging home goods, too? I haven't seen a purple floral comforter or duvet set in a while. One store had a home item that had been there for a couple of weeks and I was waiting for one more markdown before I bought it  ...when I visited to check for it today it was gone. Maybe it was simply misplaced, or maybe it was salvaged.
> 
> (this wasn't the item, but) I guess there goes my chance of buying more MfT pillows on clearance!



Interesting! Well now I'm curious so I'm going to start going to my Goodwills (I live in Chicago/Edgewater) and I'll let you know if I see any MfT items.


----------



## nancypants

oh no! i really wanted to try on the black chanelesque cardigan.... aw man...

there goes my dream of matching my passione pillow...


----------



## saira1214

nancypants said:


> oh no! i really wanted to try on the black chanelesque cardigan.... aw man...
> 
> there goes my dream of matching my passione pillow...


 There are still some missoni for target trade sites and Ebay/Bonanza.  Try your luck there.


----------



## novella

novella said:


> My Colore throw will finally arrive on 12/12 after a few days of the "UPS label has been created" limbo... Of course, my CC was charged promptly.
> 
> Ugh at how wacky the Target site is. It's so annoying how the later orders get shipped first. I know that I could have re-ordered but I didn't see the point if there was nothing else that I wanted.
> 
> Anyway I got the shipping confirmation for the Passione throw on 12/9 but it's in that label creation limbo right now. At least my CC hasn't been charged yet and it's only been a couple of days...



Well I got my Colore throw and it's definitely part of the new batch. It feels nice but I definitely prefer the textured look of the old batch. So I'm a little disappointed. 

I'm waiting for my Passione throw and I'll decide what to do from there.


----------



## sparksflyy

My colore throw just arrived and it's part of the new batch as well. But it's really soft and I'm just glad to have one and it's still really cute, but I do prefer the look of the older batch.


----------



## kodem31

Just opened up my package's from target and I am happy to say that I was blessed with a passione and colore throw from the old batch!!! Target knew better than to go there with me! LOL!!! Still waiting on my Famiglia so we'll see how that goes. Hopefully everyone will be pleased with their purchases regardless


----------



## novella

kodem31 said:


> Just opened up my package's from target and I am happy to say that I was blessed with a passione and colore throw from the old batch!!! Target knew better than to go there with me! LOL!!! Still waiting on my Famiglia so we'll see how that goes. Hopefully everyone will be pleased with their purchases regardless



Well you're lucky then. I hope that my Passione throw will be part of the old batch but we'll see. 

My Colore throw is still nice but I really wanted the old batch. I'm not too happy about that... but at least I was lucky enough to get 2 throws.


----------



## New2Coach

I received my passione today and it looks like the new style. I'm glad I decided to keep the famiglia one after all as it's old style. Now I guess I will be doing some returns.


----------



## Gia90024

saban said:


> I got my famiglia and colore throws today and they are so soft and cozy.  I was a little shocked though as I didn't think they would be... well... so fuzzy.  Looking on the website I expected them to be more knitted.



I just got a throw on Friday (it appears to be one of the "old" ones, but I didn't order it until it reappeared online a few weeks ago) -- but you should be SUPER happy that they are NOT *knitted*.  Here are three throws side-by-side.  Two are the knitted Missoni Home throws.  ITCHY.  SCRATCHY wool.  If you are lounging around in jeans and a sweatshirt they are fine, but NOT cozy at all.  And more than ten times more expensive!!  They look great folded on top of the MfT pouf though.  The Target one is wonderful!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I found 3 blankets this weekend!!!!  So they'll be for my mom, sister and one in the guest room.

Totally surprised to see them just sitting.  I thought they were returns, but the Associate said "nah, we found a box tucked away in the back".


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> I found 3 blankets this weekend!!!! So they'll be for my mom, sister and one in the guest room.
> 
> Totally surprised to see them just sitting. I thought they were returns, but the Associate said "nah, we found a box tucked away in the back".


 
You are the luckiest shopper on earth! I swear!!


----------



## CoutureMe06

The colore throw I received is definitely from the new batch. Its soft but I'm on the fence just bc its not what I envisioned as far as the look. I thought it would be more knitted. I think I'll return it to my Target store. The design quality is fair but there is definitely a difference. I'm going to think about if for a couple of days. I'll write back and let you guys know.


----------



## LABAG

I checked the Target this morning-luck-the black and white tank dress-16.68/originally 49.99 and two sets of notecards and envelops-2.08 each!
I think the dress is two short for me, but will do with leggings and a short black jacket-i love the print!


----------



## nancypants

i thought they salvaged all missoni items??


----------



## ACS

I found a pair of Missoni flats which I've been searching for, however, when I checked the price, it said that the item was not found.  So I asked someone who worked there and they said that it is a salvaged item, but that they can sell it to me for whatever the price is on the box...$21 or something like that.  I have seen it at other Targets clearance for $9 so I put it back.


----------



## saban

Gia90024 said:


> I just got a throw on Friday (it appears to be one of the "old" ones, but I didn't order it until it reappeared online a few weeks ago) -- but you should be SUPER happy that they are NOT *knitted*.  Here are three throws side-by-side.  Two are the knitted Missoni Home throws.  ITCHY.  SCRATCHY wool.  If you are lounging around in jeans and a sweatshirt they are fine, but NOT cozy at all.  And more than ten times more expensive!!  They look great folded on top of the MfT pouf though.  The Target one is wonderful!!!


 Thank you so much for the comparison shots.  While I admit I was hoping for a knitted throw I do love the throws I got regardless of version.


----------



## azureartist

LABAG said:


> I checked the Target this morning-luck-the black and white tank dress-16.68/originally 49.99 and two sets of notecards and envelops-2.08 each!
> I think the dress is two short for me, but will do with leggings and a short black jacket-i love the print!



I've seen women take the straps off and make it into a longer skirt. Looks very nice!!!


----------



## kelbell35

I received my Famiglia throw today, and when I first opened it, I thought I had gotten a throw with the simpler stitching.  





However, once I unrolled it, I realized it was more textured.  It's so warm and comfy!


----------



## meridian

Few items back in stock right now at target.com.  Just picked up 2 sets of tumblers.


----------



## tatertot

My order of the loop pillows and crib sheets and quilt came and I love them! The sheets are like silk.


----------



## tastangan

meridian said:


> Few items back in stock right now at target.com.  Just picked up 2 sets of tumblers.



What tumblers? I don't see them?


----------



## pghandbag

I had no idea about the quality discrepancies in the old vs restock throws. I ordered one of each color and have received all but the passione one (which is stuck in shipping label created limbo). I love the ones I received and the stitching and the fluff level seem like old quality. But I admit I've never seen an old quality throw in person. I pined for them for so long, nearly caving on ebay gougers to buy one for more than triple retail. I am so glad I waited!! I also got a poof and think it is so cute! 

My husband and I fight over the one throw we've been using (that isn't a xmas present).


----------



## tastangan

My order of 4 throws came yesterday. I think I got one from the old old stock and the rest are from the new batch. I haven't unrolled them to be sure but the weight is definitely different. One of them weighs about 4 lbs 4 oz, 2 of them about 3 lbs 4 oz and one of them only 3lbs. In comparison, my old one is about 4 lbs 4 oz.

I wonder if the size is different or it's just the thickness of the throw.


----------



## saira1214

ACS said:


> I found a pair of Missoni flats which I've been searching for, however, when I checked the price, it said that the item was not found. So I asked someone who worked there and they said that it is a salvaged item, but that they can sell it to me for whatever the price is on the box...$21 or something like that. I have seen it at other Targets clearance for $9 so I put it back.


 I got mine on clearance for around $20.00


----------



## saira1214

I still haven't gotten my throws that I ordered on December 4!!!


----------



## saira1214

tastangan said:


> My order of 4 throws came yesterday. I think I got one from the old old stock and the rest are from the new batch. I haven't unrolled them to be sure but the weight is definitely different. One of them weighs about 4 lbs 4 oz, 2 of them about 3 lbs 4 oz and one of them only 3lbs. In comparison, my old one is about 4 lbs 4 oz.
> 
> I wonder if the size is different or it's just the thickness of the throw.


 
Based on the tracking that has FINALLY updated since my December 4 order, the weight shows that I will get three new stock throws and one old stock throw.  I'm disappointed.


----------



## tastangan

Can someone who has used an washed their MfT Duvet cover let me know how it's holding up? TIA!


----------



## tastangan

saira1214 said:


> Based on the tracking that has FINALLY updated since my December 4 order, the weight shows that I will get three new stock throws and one old stock throw.  I'm disappointed.



Did you order the throws separately? I've always wondered if the weight shown on the UPS website accurate.

My throws came in two shipments, one with two throws (I think both are from the new stock) and according to the UPS website it weighs 8.8 lbs. The other box came with some other stuff in it, so it's heavier.


----------



## LABAG

azureartist said:


> I've seen women take the straps off and make it into a longer skirt. Looks very nice!!!


 Wonderful idea-Thanks, I am going to try it


----------



## novella

tastangan said:


> My order of 4 throws came yesterday. I think I got one from the old old stock and the rest are from the new batch. I haven't unrolled them to be sure but the weight is definitely different. One of them weighs about 4 lbs 4 oz, 2 of them about 3 lbs 4 oz and one of them only 3lbs. In comparison, my old one is about 4 lbs 4 oz.
> 
> I wonder if the size is different or it's just the thickness of the throw.



Interesting. The Colore throw I received yesterday weighed 3.30 lbs according to Target and UPS, which definitely confirms that I got one from the new batch.

My Passione throw has been in label creation limbo since 12/9 but I really hope that I get one from the old batch...


----------



## saira1214

tastangan said:


> Did you order the throws separately? I've always wondered if the weight shown on the UPS website accurate.
> 
> My throws came in two shipments, one with two throws (I think both are from the new stock) and according to the UPS website it weighs 8.8 lbs. The other box came with some other stuff in it, so it's heavier.


 
Two of the throws I had to order seperately because of Target's wonky system.  For my other order, I ordered two throws, but it appears they were boxed seperately.  I didn't order anything else in any of the orders.  So based on that, I am getting 3/4 new batch throws.

Why is target so silent about all of this. They are becoming more and more irritating about this whole Missoni debacle. If they would just give explanations, people wouldn't be as frustrated.


----------



## novella

novella said:


> Interesting. The Colore throw I received yesterday weighed 3.30 lbs according to Target and UPS, which definitely confirms that I got one from the new batch.
> 
> My Passione throw has been in label creation limbo since 12/9 but I really hope that I get one from the old batch...



Actually I can see that Target & UPS said that the Passione throw weighs 3.20 lbs. So I'm going to get 2 throws from the new batch... disappointing!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Well the shirt I ordered with the throw on 12/4 got delivered yesterday. The throw order was processed on 12/5 and just got processed in Jacksonville TODAY! Does say the box weighs 4.4 lbs, so maybe it's an old one?


----------



## tastangan

saira1214 said:


> Two of the throws I had to order seperately because of Target's wonky system.  For my other order, I ordered two throws, but it appears they were boxed seperately.  I didn't order anything else in any of the orders.  So based on that, I am getting 3/4 new batch throws.
> 
> Why is target so silent about all of this. They are becoming more and more irritating about this whole Missoni debacle. If they would just give explanations, people wouldn't be as frustrated.





novella said:


> Actually I can see that Target & UPS said that the Passione throw weighs 3.20 lbs. So I'm going to get 2 throws from the new batch... disappointing!



Well the weight shown could still be wrong. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG, so lucky.  I still am looking for one hoping to find one.




DC-Cutie said:


> I found 3 blankets this weekend!!!! So they'll be for my mom, sister and one in the guest room.
> 
> Totally surprised to see them just sitting. I thought they were returns, but the Associate said "nah, we found a box tucked away in the back".


----------



## minatol

Urgh.  I got the rest of the throws yesterday.  One of the box was crushed and falling apart.  There was no invoice included, which I'm guessing must have fell out throw the ripped part.  Upto that, I was fine but then I realized one of the throws is DIRTY.  

I'm guessing the throw must fallen out or something when the box got destroyed.  I can't really imagine Target sending it like that, so it's more likely UPS fault.  (Btw, that particular box looked as if it was opened and re-taped, with no sticker of address detail)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> OMG, so lucky.  I still am looking for one hoping to find one.



too bad target doesn't do charge sends!!!  If I run across anymore, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## meridian

tastangan said:


> What tumblers? I don't see them?



Here they are  
http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=missoni+tumbler&category=0|All|matchallany|all+categories


----------



## saira1214

tastangan said:


> Well the weight shown could still be wrong. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


 You are right, I should be optimistic!


----------



## saira1214

minatol said:


> Urgh. I got the rest of the throws yesterday. One of the box was crushed and falling apart. There was no invoice included, which I'm guessing must have fell out throw the ripped part. Upto that, I was fine but then I realized one of the throws is DIRTY.
> 
> I'm guessing the throw must fallen out or something when the box got destroyed. I can't really imagine Target sending it like that, so it's more likely UPS fault. (Btw, that particular box looked as if it was opened and re-taped, with no sticker of address detail)


 That's horrible.


----------



## minatol

Oh, after having my poor UPS guy delivering boxes after boxes for the past 3 months and spending over $2500, I thought I was done with MfT.

But hello~  I check the site one more time today and I see the purple duvet cover I've been obsessing about for last couple months.  (I'm thinking that's gotta be the hardest to get one because you don't see many on eBay either)  AND colore mugs to finish off my mug collection!  So click, click, I zip through the ordeing process one more time.  I cannot believe how I'm still buying MfT stuffs.  I am starting to wish Target pulls down MfT items from their site.  Only that would save me from spending more!


----------



## lulu212121

According to UPS, the throw I am to receive is 4.8. Mine has been shipped out of Mesquite, TX. I hope that weight means it's from the old batch. That's the only thing left to ship from my most recent order. I already got the wine glasses.


----------



## AshJs3

Mine was from Mesquite TX and both the ones I received were the good ones. Maybe it's different distribution centers?

Anyway, was at Target today. There was one of the travel totes in black and white but it was full price, a jumpsuit in XL that has been there forever, and a big swirly bowl. I would have so bought the bowl but it was pretty beaten up. Not worth the $20.


----------



## Miss Kris

I don't really think you can tell based on weight alone.  Some of mine felt just as heavy as my originals, but were marked Quarter 4.  The main way to tell what you have is by checking the label.  Q3= originals Q4=New batch.  The quilting makes no difference - I had famiglias that matched the original quilting/stitching and they were Q4.


----------



## Miss Kris

I did manage to score colore mugs and app plates today..._and maybe some other things, too...ush:_


----------



## Miss Kris

colore mugs back online!  go!

http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-Chevron-Border-Mug-s-4/-/A-13439703


----------



## lulu212121

Good to see you posting here again, Miss Kris!

I didn't know there would be Quarterly batches because of the limited release.


----------



## Miss Kris

lulu212121 said:


> Good to see you posting here again, Miss Kris!
> 
> I didn't know there would be Quarterly batches because of the limited release.


 
I had to jump in with all of these re-releases!

there were 2 batches - Q3 and Q4!  Q3 are the better ones.  You can tell by looking on the tag attached to the throw.  Under the orange tag, there is a white one, and it will say the quarter


----------



## saira1214

Miss Kris said:


> I don't really think you can tell based on weight alone. Some of mine felt just as heavy as my originals, but were marked Quarter 4. The main way to tell what you have is by checking the label. Q3= originals Q4=New batch. The quilting makes no difference - I had famiglias that matched the original quilting/stitching and they were Q4.


 Thanks for that info!


Here's what I am trying to figure out.  The famiglia throws seem to be fine all around, but the colore and passion throws have the weight and stitching differences.  I'm wondering why there is such a difference in quality between the old colore and passion throws and the new ones.  I am disappointed because I really want the colore throw to work!


----------



## Miss Kris

saira1214 said:


> Thanks for that info!
> 
> 
> Here's what I am trying to figure out. The famiglia throws seem to be fine all around, but the colore and passion throws have the weight and stitching differences. I'm wondering why there is such a difference in quality between the old colore and passion throws and the new ones. I am disappointed because I really want the colore throw to work!


 
TBH, my colore throw was always the crappy one of the 3.  The other 2 were heavy, and the colore just wasn't.  Now, some of the colore seem to have bald spots!


----------



## kelbell35

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> I don't really think you can tell based on weight alone.  Some of mine felt just as heavy as my originals, but were marked Quarter 4.  The main way to tell what you have is by checking the label.  Q3= originals Q4=New batch.  The quilting makes no difference - I had famiglias that matched the original quilting/stitching and they were Q4.



Thanks for that info, Miss Kris. You are the MfT guru! I have to say whatever batch mine is from, I love it. I can't get over how soft and warm it is - amazing quality!


----------



## roussel

i got my throws yesterday and they are so nice and soft.  today i got more stuff - wine glass, tumblers, tray... i don't think i'll ever stop checking back the website for more. gaaah!!!!


----------



## novella

tastangan said:


> Well the weight shown could still be wrong. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.





Miss Kris said:


> I don't really think you can tell based on weight alone.  Some of mine felt just as heavy as my originals, but were marked Quarter 4.  The main way to tell what you have is by checking the label.  Q3= originals Q4=New batch.  The quilting makes no difference - I had famiglias that matched the original quilting/stitching and they were Q4.



Well fair enough but it does seem like the Q4 throws are generally lighter and not as thick. We'll see when I get my other throw. 

Thanks as always for the MfT knowledge. 



Miss Kris said:


> TBH, my colore throw was always the crappy one of the 3.  The other 2 were heavy, and the colore just wasn't.  Now, some of the colore seem to have bald spots!



I was curious and I unrolled the Colore throw and there are bald spots all over the place. What a shame that the some of the throws in the new batch seem so inferior. My Colore throw is sadly going back.


----------



## lulu212121

Bald spots? What does that mean? Missing color in some spots?


----------



## tastangan

Miss Kris said:


> I had to jump in with all of these re-releases!
> 
> there were 2 batches - Q3 and Q4!  Q3 are the better ones.  You can tell by looking on the tag attached to the throw.  Under the orange tag, there is a white one, and it will say the quarter



 Now, how do I check the tag without unrolling the throw? So it looks like there is some quality difference even within the throws made in Q4? That could explain why some people seems to be getting the good throw (as they are also made in Q4) since the Q3 throws are supposed to be Out of Stock already.


----------



## nova_girl

I received my Passione throw today and it looks like it's from the old batch, which is good. however, it does seem a bit sparse in areas; I wouldn't go so far to say bald spots but maybe it's thinning in some areas in such a way that if you run your hand across it one way it looks fine but if you run your hand in the opposite direction you can see through the fleece to see white areas, if that makes sense.


----------



## novella

lulu212121 said:


> Bald spots? What does that mean? Missing color in some spots?



Yeah mine has missing colors in some spots. I also have quite a few loose, colored tufts throughout the throw. 



nova_girl said:


> I received my Passione throw today and it looks like it's from the old batch, which is good. however, it does seem a bit sparse in areas; I wouldn't go so far to say bald spots but maybe it's thinning in some areas in such a way that if you run your hand across it one way it looks fine but if you run your hand in the opposite direction you can see through the fleece to see white areas, if that makes sense.



Yeah that's what my Colore throw was like and I did the same thing you suggested. However, some areas looks pretty thin and/or the bald spots are still pretty obvious even if I run my hand across the throw in the "good" direction.


----------



## happybag

After nearly a week of "labels printed" as my tracking info, I received my Colore throw today! Mine is Q4/new batch. Thanks Miss Kris for your MfT knowledge!

Mine has the textured stitching. Because I bought mine for personal use, I unrolled it and could see the texture on both sides of the throw although if looking only at the outside of the rolled-up throw, the channels of stitching seemed flat (probably due to the plastic wrap temporarily flattening the texture)

Upon quick inspection of the rolled-out throw, my zigzags line up well with the stitching. It really is a beautiful throw.

I do have some of the "bald spots" but they're not completely bald. If I rub the nap in the other direction, they cover up. But, it's distressing to know the tufting is sparse enough that you can see the netting beneath at all. It makes me think the throw won't hold up to many launderings before most of the tufting ends up in the lint trap! 

I took it to a retailer to have it weighed on the UPS scale tonight before I unrolled it, and it weighed 2.9 lbs. I couldn't go by my UPS package shipping weight because I ordered another item in addition to the throw.

I love the Colore colorway and it goes best with my room colors, but it's unfortunate to hear/read that the Colore were probably the lest well-made of the throws, even in the first batch. I'm probably going to keep mine because I doubt I could find a Q3 Colore throw for retail price, and it feels like a thick heavy throw to me (I haven't seen the Q3 ones IRL nor have I seen the other two colorways IRL).


----------



## Ohana2

nova_girl said:


> I received my Passione throw today and it looks like it's from the old batch, which is good. however, it does seem a bit sparse in areas; I wouldn't go so far to say bald spots but maybe it's thinning in some areas in such a way that if you run your hand across it one way it looks fine but if you run your hand in the opposite direction you can see through the fleece to see white areas, if that makes sense.



makes sense because mines is like that to =(  However im still obsessed and in love with missoni.  For the quality, i think target should have these throws on sale.  Im not returning mines because ive been wanting the throw for so long!


----------



## minatol

Miss Kris said:


> I don't really think you can tell based on weight alone. Some of mine felt just as heavy as my originals, but were marked Quarter 4. The main way to tell what you have is by checking the label. Q3= originals Q4=New batch. The quilting makes no difference - I had famiglias that matched the original quilting/stitching and they were Q4.




Thank you for noticing the difference on the labels and letting us know. I checked couple of mine and they are from Q4.  But it is a $40 blankie from Target after all, so little things like that don't bother me too much. I'm just happy to get them all. 

Welcome back, Miss Kris!  We missed you, our very own MfT expert.


----------



## kodem31

saira1214 said:


> Thanks for that info!
> 
> 
> Here's what I am trying to figure out.  The famiglia throws seem to be fine all around, but the colore and passion throws have the weight and stitching differences.  I'm wondering why there is such a difference in quality between the old colore and passion throws and the new ones.  I am disappointed because I really want the colore throw to work!


I agree. My Famiglia throw was the heaviest of all three for me and the best quality.


----------



## azureartist

Hi Miss Kris! Man oh man - I did some damage with this collection!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Hi everyone and thanks for the "welcome back" messages!

I unrolled all of my throws, and the Colore are def the worst of them.  On the Q3 throws, you can search and search and can't see the white netting.  I just think they quickly threw a bunch together, knowing that everyone would buy them since the eBay prices were over the top. To me, the fabric feels the same, the weight is the same, but the netting is what is different. Maybe the fabric wasn't evenly distributed somehow?  It's not terrible, but you can def notice the differences if you put a Q3 next to a Q4. If I didn't have a Q3, I probably wouldn't be disappointed at all..it is still a good blanket and I'm just happy everyone was able to get one!


----------



## misspurse

^hi miss kris! /obligatory 

i just checked my passione throw and it says Q4. however, based on the pics posted here, the stitching seems to be from the "old" batch if that makes sense.  either way, i love it! i washed it with my baby's dreft detergent and it smells so yummy, besides being really soft.


----------



## cupcakekiss

got my colore throw and was disappointed in its quality    it is NOT $40 quality!!! it will be returned... it is soft but it's patchy looking and sparsely covered in several places....


----------



## azureartist

misspurse said:


> ^hi miss kris! /obligatory
> 
> i just checked my passione throw and it says Q4. however, based on the pics posted here, the stitching seems to be from the "old" batch if that makes sense.  either way, i love it! i washed it with my baby's dreft detergent and it smells so yummy, besides being really soft.



*Misspurse* - did you line dry or tumble dry?


----------



## misspurse

azureartist said:


> *Misspurse* - did you line dry or tumble dry?



tumble dry in the dryer. i was initially worried it would shrink, but it came out fine. i did the "delicate" cycle though, so only low heat. and not too long. it came out so soft!


----------



## tastangan

Miss Kris said:


> Hi everyone and thanks for the "welcome back" messages!
> 
> I unrolled all of my throws, and the Colore are def the worst of them.  On the Q3 throws, you can search and search and can't see the white netting.  I just think they quickly threw a bunch together, knowing that everyone would buy them since the eBay prices were over the top. To me, the fabric feels the same, the weight is the same, but the netting is what is different. Maybe the fabric wasn't evenly distributed somehow?  It's not terrible, but you can def notice the differences if you put a Q3 next to a Q4.* If I didn't have a Q3, I probably wouldn't be disappointed at all..it is still a good blanket and I'm just happy everyone was able to get one!*



I agree. The Q4 throws still looks nice (unless you have a lot of bald spots) but if you have seen and used the Q3 blanket, you will be disappointed.



novella said:


> Well fair enough but it does seem like the Q4 throws are generally lighter and not as thick. We'll see when I get my other throw.
> 
> Thanks as always for the MfT knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> *I was curious and I unrolled the Colore throw and there are bald spots all over the place. *What a shame that the some of the throws in the new batch seem so inferior. My Colore throw is sadly going back.



Can you take pictures of these bald spots?


----------



## novella

tastangan said:


> Can you take pictures of these bald spots?



Sorry Tas but I already returned the Colore throw to the store. FWIW they were like what *nova_girl* described: the white netting shows up. I ran my hand through the "good" direction to cover the bald spots, but some of them were still thin or you could still see the netting. 

I showed the Target employee a couple of the really bad bald spots as well as the loose tufts when I made the return. She said that she bought all of the throws and absolutely loves them. So she was surprised that A) they made new throws and B) my throw had issues. The Target employee also confirmed that the Colore was the least well-made of the throws though. 

I'm really disappointed because I wanted the Colore throw the most but I hope my Passione will be better!


----------



## NWpurselover

I think I am suffering from Missoni for Target fatigue.  Between the latest throws and dishes sold online I am finally done.  Who knew you could spend so much money at Target!


----------



## nova_girl

tastangan said:
			
		

> I agree. The Q4 throws still looks nice (unless you have a lot of bald spots) but if you have seen and used the Q3 blanket, you will be disappointed.
> 
> Can you take pictures of these bald spots?



I will take pictures when I get home.




			
				novella said:
			
		

> Sorry Tas but I already returned the Colore throw to the store. FWIW they were like what nova_girl described: the white netting shows up. I ran my hand through the "good" direction to cover the bald spots, but some of them were still thin or you could still see the netting.
> 
> I showed the Target employee a couple of the really bad bald spots as well as the loose tufts when I made the return. She said that she bought all of the throws and absolutely loves them. So she was surprised that A) they made new throws and B) my throw had issues. The Target employee also confirmed that the Colore was the least well-made of the throws though.
> 
> I'm really disappointed because I wanted the Colore throw the most but I hope my Passione will be better!



I'll take some pictures because I know you would if you could, and it sounds like our throws were similar.


----------



## CoutureMe06

I'm returning my throw. I have the colore and the quality is horrible! Returning to BK tomorrow.

I'm going to try my luck on Ebay.


----------



## kodem31

NWpurselover said:


> I think I am suffering from Missoni for Target fatigue.  Between the latest throws and dishes sold online I am finally done.  Who knew you could spend so much money at Target!


You and me both! My DH thinks I've gone MFT crazy especially now that my home is covered in zig zags! Lol.:giggles:


----------



## nova_girl

Here are some pictures of my Passione and Colore throw. I haven't decided 100% if I'm keeping them so I wasn't able to take any pictures of them unrolled. The first three pictures have flash, the fourth is without flash. I hope this helps anyone who wasn't sure what I (and possibly *novella*) was talking about!


----------



## lulu212121

I got mine today. What a piece of crap! I'll be returning mine as well. I am totally dissappointed. I haven't unrolled it yet, but it looks thin & flimsy. There is also a 1/2 fist size wad of threading attached to the blanket. The people packing these at the warehouse I'm sure seen this.


----------



## happybag

nova_girl said:


> Here are some pictures of my Passione and Colore throw. I haven't decided 100% if I'm keeping them so I wasn't able to take any pictures of them unrolled. The first three pictures have flash, the fourth is without flash. I hope this helps anyone who wasn't sure what I (and possibly *novella*) was talking about!



First of all, love your creeping floral duvet! 

Second, I'm sorry but that Passione throw looks terrible...quality-wise, of course. There are so many gaps in the tufting! That's worse than my Colore one. I'd probably return it....maybe. It's not an easy decision knowing how hard it would be to pick up another one at retail


----------



## minatol

The reason for the white spots or bald spots is the fact the zig zag pattern is printed, not weaved. I went through most of my throws (didn't have energy to look through all 16) and quality of this printing they did varies greatly from one to another.  I don't know if it's just my luck but they did good job on all the famglia throws I got, including the one UPS ruined during shipment.  

I also weighed them and found they are also the heaviest.  For an example, the one I'm using right now is almost 4 lbs.   This one was marked Q4, the new stock, as Miss Kris informed us.  But as she also mentioned how some of Q4 are good, this has the most textured look of all the throws I got.

I don't understand why they could not print the pattern as well as famiglia ones I got, but some passione & colore ones I got have that white spotting thing happening.  Most of them are in pretty good shape though and I'm just gonna return few of the very worst ones.  I did multi orders to make sure I get enough throws for me, my family and some as Christmas presents.  I just did not want to go through that ridiculous process of launch/delay/cancel Target did for many of the things I wanted.

Colore throws really seem the worst in the balding department.  But they were (or at least the ones I got) also the lightest, couple of them not even 3 lbs.  They of course feel much thinner than the other ones as well, and I guess because of this lighter thinner batch of fabric they used, they could not print the pattern good as others.  However, I do love the fun bright color of colore the most.  I just hope the print would hold in its place for next few years of washing.  Famiglia, I don't think I have to worry about for quite a long time but I suspect my poor colore one would be faded down badly soon.  But I really must be obsessed with MfT because this only made me ponder if I should keep another colore throw for myself as the back up, lol.

Oh, btw, the shape of zig zag and the textured look many here want is actually very good for the colore ones I got.  And they were all Q4.  Some of them exactly like the pic Target used on its website, if one sees it from a distance, he would think it's a knitted blanket.


----------



## kodem31

nova_girl said:


> Here are some pictures of my Passione and Colore throw. I haven't decided 100% if I'm keeping them so I wasn't able to take any pictures of them unrolled. The first three pictures have flash, the fourth is without flash. I hope this helps anyone who wasn't sure what I (and possibly *novella*) was talking about!


That's ridiculous! Target should have never let those leave the warehouse!!!! I feel terrible for anyone who received those throws. I would be livid.


----------



## nova_girl

happybag said:


> First of all, love your creeping floral duvet!
> 
> Second, I'm sorry but that Passione throw looks terrible...quality-wise, of course. There are so many gaps in the tufting! That's worse than my Colore one. I'd probably return it....maybe. It's not an easy decision knowing how hard it would be to pick up another one at retail



I love my duvet too! I've always loved the blue/brown color combination so when I saw this one in the store (on clearance!) I had to have it. 

Yeah, I'm not too thrilled with the Passione one too now that I've had a good look at it. I still like the colors so I'm hoping the other Passione one I ordered actually arrives and is in better condition than the one I have now. I'm wondering if it would look better once it's rolled out, like maybe it won't be stretched as much and the netting doesn't show as much once there's less stress on it? 



kodem31 said:


> That's ridiculous! Target should have never let those leave the warehouse!!!! I feel terrible for anyone who received those throws. I would be livid.



Here's hoping my other Passione throw is better than this one!


----------



## nova_girl

Ohana2 said:


> makes sense because mines is like that to =(  However im still obsessed and in love with missoni.  For the quality, i think target should have these throws on sale.  Im not returning mines because ive been wanting the throw for so long!



I'm still obsessed too, even after getting a throw that wasn't quite what I expected lol.


----------



## saban

nova_girl said:


> Here are some pictures of my Passione and Colore throw. I haven't decided 100% if I'm keeping them so I wasn't able to take any pictures of them unrolled. The first three pictures have flash, the fourth is without flash. I hope this helps anyone who wasn't sure what I (and possibly *novella*) was talking about!



That's such a disappointment.  I wonder though how the throw would look unrolled.  Would the patches be still visible or would they blend a bit better because the throw isn't as stretched out?

If it were for myself I would probably keep it but for a gift it would be unacceptable.

edit: you said exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## nova_girl

saban said:


> That's such a disappointment.  I wonder though how the throw would look unrolled.  Would the patches be still visible or would they blend a bit better because the throw isn't as stretched out?
> 
> If it were for myself I would probably keep it but for a gift it would be unacceptable.
> 
> edit: you said exactly what I was thinking.



Great minds think alike!


----------



## saban

nova_girl said:


> Great minds think alike!



I really hope the other throw is better.  I was looking at mine and I suppose I've been pretty lucky in all of this.  Colore throw was worst in terms of quality but still very soft and warm despite thinning areas.  Famiglia and Passione throws look good in their rolled up form with dense fibers and no noticeable bald spots.  They will hopefully make great gifts.

But who knows, they both could be naked on the inside.....


----------



## LeeMiller

Can't believe I'm back for more lol.  I got the pouf in the brown print and love it!  Great deal with free shipping.  I'm not sure about the throws.  Dh doesn't like the prints.  They are cozy though.  Q4 but ok looking.  

My other issue is I got the brown long knit gloves and wanted to return them bug target won't take them back without a receipt!?  They said because they deleted them from their computer system.           Really I used to like target pre missoni but most other stores would have no problem with the return.


----------



## Ohana2

LeeMiller said:
			
		

> Can't believe I'm back for more lol.  I got the pouf in the brown print and love it!  Great deal with free shipping.  I'm not sure about the throws.  Dh doesn't like the prints.  They are cozy though.  Q4 but ok looking.
> 
> My other issue is I got the brown long knit gloves and wanted to return them bug target won't take them back without a receipt!?  They said because they deleted them from their computer system.           Really I used to like target pre missoni but most other stores would have no problem with the return.



How did u get free shipping for the pouf?  Did u order another item to qualify for the free shipping?  I had ordered 2 poufs and was too excited and didn't notice that it wasn't a free shipping item....so I had to pay


----------



## lilmountaingirl

This thread is still going strong!  Welcome back Miss Kriss!  

Well i ended up pretty much returning almost everything i bought.  Lol.  I kept a shower curtain and two small media bins, passione journals, the brown open cardi and short blue zigzag dress.  All that hard work and i couldn't commit.  Hate that!


----------



## justlurking

nova_girl said:


> I'm wondering if it would look better once it's rolled out, like maybe it won't be stretched as much and the netting doesn't show as much once there's less stress on it?


 


saban said:


> That's such a disappointment. I wonder though how the throw would look unrolled. Would the patches be still visible or would they blend a bit better because the throw isn't as stretched out?
> 
> If it were for myself I would probably keep it but for a gift it would be unacceptable.
> 
> edit: you said exactly what I was thinking.


 
I think you're on to something. I received my throws today...ordered 3 of each because I thought my first orders weren't going through as people suggested. Anyway, all of mine are Q4. I unfurled most of them, and was sad to see the bald spots, although just the netting here and there that was mentioned. And while rolled up most of them looked like the simpler design, but once unfurled they puffed up and looked much better. It's only been a couple hours since I've opened them, and I've only really completely opened one of each design, but I am seeing an improvement in the bald spots. At first I was all, "Oh these are going back", but they are simply beautiful and I'm sure now I will keep at least one of each. I really suggest that before anyone brings them back, that you unroll them and give them a chance to breathe. You won't have a problem returning them as long as you have your packing slip and the cardboard wrapper/ribbon from the throw even if you can't get it back to looking how it was when you opened it. Just show the bald spots/netting and that is the reason you're returning it. Of course some throws will be worse than others as has been mentioned, but I think letting them unroll for awhile is going to help a bit.


----------



## kodem31

nova_girl said:


> I love my duvet too! I've always loved the blue/brown color combination so when I saw this one in the store (on clearance!) I had to have it.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not too thrilled with the Passione one too now that I've had a good look at it. I still like the colors so I'm hoping the other Passione one I ordered actually arrives and is in better condition than the one I have now. I'm wondering if it would look better once it's rolled out, like maybe it won't be stretched as much and the netting doesn't show as much once there's less stress on it?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping my other Passione throw is better than this one!


I will send positive vibes your way nova_girl that your passione throw will be just lovely!


----------



## pinklepurr

My new throws look perfect to me. They're $40 blankets. I thankfully don't have the 1st run to compare them to, but to me they're soft and thick. I gave one as a gift and they loved it, that's all that matters to me. The passione I received looks like the "horrible" one in the pic above, but once unrolled, it's beautiful. There was a time not long ago when I thought I'd never have one, and now I'll have 2. Why can't some people just be happy they have one and didn't have to pay ebay prices for it? Just my opinion, that's all.


----------



## azureartist

pinklepurr said:


> My new throws look perfect to me. They're $40 blankets. I thankfully don't have the 1st run to compare them to, but to me they're soft and thick. I gave one as a gift and they loved it, that's all that matters to me. The passione I received looks like the "horrible" one in the pic above, but once unrolled, it's beautiful. There was a time not long ago when I thought I'd never have one, and now I'll have *2. Why can't some people just be happy they have one and didn't have to pay ebay prices for it?* Just my opinion, that's all.



Good post *pinklepurr*! 

Anyone have tips to roll it back up so that it looks nice? I want to inspect mine before I give as gifts. TIA!


----------



## melodoki

I am also happy with my throws but mine seem to be great quality(Q4). I have only unrolled a Colore one and anytime anyone hits the couch, the throw gets draped over them as well. 

Also, I went to return a colore loop pillow yesterday and it went straight to salvage. The CS rep. even scanned it for me to show it was no longer in the system. I also found a 1pc. Missoni bathing suit but it had no tags so she couldn't sell it to me. It seems that anything on the floor with a clearance ticket that scans is salable but she also said that returned items would not be going back out. I also found a colore spinner but that had the original hangtag and still scanned at $169.99.

This confirms all the info that Missoni for Target will be near impossible to find in stores, altho she did say they are still selling online. Now I have to decide whether I need the robe I have or am holding on to it b/c it will be gone forever..... (sick with missoni madness...)


----------



## novella

nova_girl said:


> Here are some pictures of my Passione and Colore throw. I haven't decided 100% if I'm keeping them so I wasn't able to take any pictures of them unrolled. The first three pictures have flash, the fourth is without flash. I hope this helps anyone who wasn't sure what I (and possibly *novella*) was talking about!



Thanks for the pictures. I appreciate it. My Colore throw's "bald spots" looked just like that... even when unrolled & sitting for a couple of days. There were a lot of loose tufts on my throw though. 



justlurking said:


> I think you're on to something. I received my throws today...ordered 3 of each because I thought my first orders weren't going through as people suggested. Anyway, all of mine are Q4. I unfurled most of them, and was sad to see the bald spots, although just the netting here and there that was mentioned. And while rolled up most of them looked like the simpler design, but once unfurled they puffed up and looked much better. It's only been a couple hours since I've opened them, and I've only really completely opened one of each design, but I am seeing an improvement in the bald spots. At first I was all, "Oh these are going back", but they are simply beautiful and I'm sure now I will keep at least one of each. I really suggest that before anyone brings them back, that you unroll them and give them a chance to breathe. You won't have a problem returning them as long as you have your packing slip and the cardboard wrapper/ribbon from the throw even if you can't get it back to looking how it was when you opened it. Just show the bald spots/netting and that is the reason you're returning it. Of course some throws will be worse than others as has been mentioned, but I think letting them unroll for awhile is going to help a bit.



I definitely agree that my throw looked better after a couple of days but the "bald spots" unfortunately didn't improve much. I would have tried to make my Colore throw work if my throw didn't have a lot of loose tufts to boot.



pinklepurr said:


> My new throws look perfect to me. They're $40 blankets. I thankfully don't have the 1st run to compare them to, but to me they're soft and thick. I gave one as a gift and they loved it, that's all that matters to me. The passione I received looks like the "horrible" one in the pic above, but once unrolled, it's beautiful. There was a time not long ago when I thought I'd never have one, and now I'll have 2. *Why can't some people just be happy they have one and didn't have to pay ebay prices for it?* Just my opinion, that's all.



Well of course I'm happy that I didn't have to pay eBay prices for it but I do think some of the newer throws' quality aren't as good as they could have been. Yes they're $40 but but my throw's "bald spots" looked bad even after letting it sit for a couple of days. There were also a lot of loose tufts throughout the throw so I was also concerned that my particular throw wouldn't last many washings. That's not worth full price to me. 

I wish that I took pictures in hindsight but *nova_girl* did give a good idea on what the bald spots on my throw looked like. My unrolled throw's "bald spots" didn't improve much after a couple of days + the loose tufts sadly made me return it. Again, I don't think that the Colore throw that I returned was worth full price. I'd live if I got it on sale though. 

Anyway I really wanted my Colore throw to work but unfortunately it didn't. I hope my Passione will be better once it's unrolled and breathes a little.


----------



## justlurking

novella said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I appreciate it. My Colore throw's "bald spots" looked just like that... even when unrolled & sitting for a couple of days. There were a lot of loose tufts on my throw though.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely agree that my throw looked better after a couple of days but the "bald spots" unfortunately didn't improve much. I would have tried to make my Colore throw work if my throw didn't have a lot of loose tufts to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course I'm happy that I didn't have to pay eBay prices for it but I do think some of the newer throws' quality aren't as good as they could have been. Yes they're $40 but but my throw's "bald spots" looked bad even after letting it sit for a couple of days. There were also a lot of loose tufts throughout the throw so I was also concerned that my particular throw wouldn't last many washings. That's not worth full price to me.
> 
> I wish that I took pictures in hindsight but *nova_girl* did give a good idea on what the bald spots on my throw looked like. My unrolled throw's "bald spots" didn't improve much after a couple of days + the loose tufts sadly made me return it. Again, I don't think that the Colore throw that I returned was worth full price. I'd live if I got it on sale though.
> 
> Anyway I really wanted my Colore throw to work but unfortunately it didn't. I hope my Passione will be better once it's unrolled and breathes a little.


 
I'm sorry. It sounds like you really got an inferior one and one that shouldn't have passed QC. I don't have any loose tufts but just a tiny piece of fuzz here and there.
I really hope your Passione does better for you. I LOVE the saturated colors, and they are sooo soft. I have them laying out to breathe and I can't keep my dog off of them!


----------



## minatol

melodoki said:


> Also, I went to return a colore loop pillow yesterday and it went straight to salvage. The CS rep. even scanned it for me to show it was no longer in the system. I also found a 1pc. Missoni bathing suit but it had no tags so she couldn't sell it to me. It seems that anything on the floor with a clearance ticket that scans is salable but she also said that returned items would not be going back out. I also found a colore spinner but that had the original hangtag and still scanned at $169.99.


 
Do you happen to know if this means we can no longer return without an invoice?  When I got my September order, I threw out the invoices as it didn't really look as invoices...  I've returned some things without invoices with the credit card I used though and thought I'm covered that way.  It's interesting to hear how they delete MfT from system when they still sell things online, most at full prices.  

And it is sad hearing by them doing so, the returns would be going to salvage.  It would now be impossible to find even the scraps of items floating around at the stores.


----------



## azureartist

minatol said:


> Do you happen to know if this means we can no longer return without an invoice?  When I got my September order, I threw out the invoices as it didn't really look as invoices...  I've returned some things without invoices with the credit card I used though and thought I'm covered that way.  It's interesting to hear how they delete MfT from system when they still sell things online, most at full prices.
> 
> And it is sad hearing by them doing so, the returns would be going to salvage.  It would now be impossible to find even the scraps of items floating around at the stores.



If it's beyond the 90 day date - the best you can get is the last clearance price and on a Target gift card at that. I think you can only return up to $70 in merchandise a year without a receipt. They take your driver's license information. 

If it's still within the 90 day window and you used your credit card (target or otherwise) they should be able to look up your purchase and refund you in full.

I hope I got that all correctly.


----------



## minatol

^ Thank you for the quick answer!  

Even though the return goodies are from September order, I received them way after, so I'm definitely within 90 days.  It's good to hear I can still return.  Shall do that this weekend before I forget.

Oh, and I didn't even receive an invoice from my last box anyway.  The box came beaten up and falling apart, with no invoice and one of famiglia throw all dirty at the ends.  I joked to my family that it was because our UPS guy is mad at me bring me big boxes 3-4 times a week for past couple months, lol.


----------



## tastangan

novella said:


> Sorry Tas but I already returned the Colore throw to the store. FWIW they were like what *nova_girl* described: the white netting shows up. I ran my hand through the "good" direction to cover the bald spots, but some of them were still thin or you could still see the netting.
> 
> I showed the Target employee a couple of the really bad bald spots as well as the loose tufts when I made the return. She said that she bought all of the throws and absolutely loves them. So she was surprised that A) they made new throws and B) my throw had issues. The Target employee also confirmed that the Colore was the least well-made of the throws though.
> 
> I'm really disappointed because I wanted the Colore throw the most but I hope my Passione will be better!



I'm sorry that the throw didn't work out for you. Have you received the Passione yet?



nova_girl said:


> Here are some pictures of my Passione and Colore throw. I haven't decided 100% if I'm keeping them so I wasn't able to take any pictures of them unrolled. The first three pictures have flash, the fourth is without flash. I hope this helps anyone who wasn't sure what I (and possibly *novella*) was talking about!



I see what you mean now. I am so tempted to unroll the new ones that I got but I just haven't decided if I am going to return them or keep them as backup to my existing ones. I was planning to use them as backups initially though I'm giving DH one for Xmas so that we'll stop fighting over the Passione one that we are using now.


----------



## nova_girl

Both my second Passione and only Famiglia throw arrived today out of nowhere. I thought they would be in 'label created' limbo forever! I have no complaints with the Famiglia throw, and this Passione throw has some slight "balding" but not nearly as bad as my other one and not bad enough for me to return it. So I'll be keeping three of the throws (one of each) and returning the Passione one that I took pictures of.


----------



## happybag

novella said:


> Well of course I'm happy that I didn't have to pay eBay prices for it but I do think some of the newer throws' quality aren't as good as they could have been. Yes they're $40 but but my throw's "bald spots" looked bad even after letting it sit for a couple of days. There were also a lot of loose tufts throughout the throw so I was also concerned that my particular throw wouldn't last many washings. That's not worth full price to me.
> 
> I wish that I took pictures in hindsight but *nova_girl* did give a good idea on what the bald spots on my throw looked like. My unrolled throw's "bald spots" didn't improve much after a couple of days + the loose tufts sadly made me return it. Again, I don't think that the Colore throw that I returned was worth full price. I'd live if I got it on sale though.
> 
> Anyway I really wanted my Colore throw to work but unfortunately it didn't. I hope my Passione will be better once it's unrolled and breathes a little.



ITA, getting the throws for retail price is better than paying the previously sky-high eBay prices. $40 is still money spent, and with the quality variations one shouldn't have to settle for a piece that isn't up to one's standards no matter what the price, IMO. Plus, since these were online orders we can't pick the best one of the bunch like we could in a brick and mortar store unless you order multiples.

Fingers crossed that your Passione one will turn out better! My Colore throw does look better after it's been able to "rest" outside the confines of the shipping packaging.


----------



## azureartist

Did all your poufs shake rattle (and roll) ? Only 1 out of 5 I bought did not shake. I believe it's a silicon pack. Did you keep or return? TIA.


----------



## Ohana2

azureartist said:
			
		

> Did all your poufs shake rattle (and roll) ? Only 1 out of 5 I bought did not shake. I believe it's a silicon pack. Did you keep or return? TIA.



Which poufs did u get?  I got 2 (purple zig zag) but only inspected one which seems fine.  Although I thought the actual product color looks different than the pictures.


----------



## azureartist

Ohana2 said:


> Which poufs did u get?  I got 2 (purple zig zag) but only inspected one which seems fine.  Although I thought the actual product color looks different than the pictures.



Got the floral (1 out 3 did not shake) and the aqua pouf (bought 2 - both shake).


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Thought I'd add my experience with the throws.  I got Famiglia early on--it is super thick, great quality.  Passione and Colore arrived a few days ago, both Q4, both lesser quality than the Famiglia.  Colore went back to the store today.  Wasn't "balding" but was VERY thin and lightweight compared to the 2 others.  Passione I almost returned b/c it has the problem with some white spots showing through, but I decided to keep it b/c I love the color scheme.


----------



## kodem31

Purseluvnmama said:


> Thought I'd add my experience with the throws.  I got Famiglia early on--it is super thick, great quality.  Passione and Colore arrived a few days ago, both Q4, both lesser quality than the Famiglia.  Colore went back to the store today.  Wasn't "balding" but was VERY thin and lightweight compared to the 2 others.  Passione I almost returned b/c it has the problem with some white spots showing through, but I decided to keep it b/c I love the color scheme.


I too think that the Famiglia throw was the best quality! Upon further inspection, I realized that my passione throw has the same quality issues that others have posted about I've decided to keep it as my "kick around" throw. My colore is also good quality but it's not as heavy as the Famiglia. It will probably just stay draped over my furniture for display since I love the color scheme!


----------



## NWpurselover

kodem31 said:


> I too think that the Famiglia throw was the best quality! Upon further inspection, I realized that my passione throw has the same quality issues that others have posted about I've decided to keep it as my "kick around" throw. My colore is also good quality but it's not as heavy as the Famiglia. It will probably just stay draped over my furniture for display since I love the color scheme!


The Famiglia was the best quality for me as well, the passione the worst.   The colore is super thick but does not have the same stitching as the Q3 throws.


----------



## justlurking

OMG. Just got shipping confirmation for the color umbrella that I ordered on 9-13. 
Now if only my 3 other items would come in. Two sweaters and a chiffon top (the top will probably go back, if it even comes).


----------



## iluvmybags

pinklepurr said:


> My new throws look perfect to me. They're $40 blankets. I thankfully don't have the 1st run to compare them to, but to me they're soft and thick. I gave one as a gift and they loved it, that's all that matters to me. The passione I received looks like the "horrible" one in the pic above, but once unrolled, it's beautiful. There was a time not long ago when I thought I'd never have one, and now I'll have 2. Why can't some people just be happy they have one and didn't have to pay ebay prices for it? Just my opinion, that's all.




I have two of the original throws and ordered one of each of the newer ones.  I noticed the "bald spots" everyone is talking about, but to be honest, they're more like white "flakes" and if I brush the blanket, they pretty much disappear.  They feel just as soft and thick as my original ones.  The only real noticeable difference for me is the color -- the "orange" on the Colore throw is brighter on the newer ones, a little more "peachy" while the original was a little darker, more coral-like (maybe more pigment?).  I also noticed that the pink is brighter -- more of a fluro pink -- on the new Passione throws, whereas the pink was darker, more of a magenta on the originals.  I don't have an original Famiglia to compare, but I love the new ones (it may be my favorite!) Otherwise, I love the new throws as much as my originals.  I also bought a couple to give as Xmas gifts & can't wait until Xmas to give them to their new owners! For a $40 blanket from Target, I think the quality is outstanding -- far better than most any other "designer" item Target's had in the past.


----------



## iluvmybags

minatol said:


> Do you happen to know if this means we can no longer return without an invoice?  When I got my September order, I threw out the invoices as it didn't really look as invoices...  I've returned some things without invoices with the credit card I used though and thought I'm covered that way.  It's interesting to hear how they delete MfT from system when they still sell things online, most at full prices.
> 
> And it is sad hearing by them doing so, the returns would be going to salvage.  It would now be impossible to find even the scraps of items floating around at the stores.





minatol said:


> ^ Thank you for the quick answer!
> 
> Even though the return goodies are from September order, I received them way after, so I'm definitely within 90 days.  It's good to hear I can still return.  Shall do that this weekend before I forget.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't even receive an invoice from my last box anyway.  The box came beaten up and falling apart, with no invoice and one of famiglia throw all dirty at the ends.  I joked to my family that it was because our UPS guy is mad at me bring me big boxes 3-4 times a week for past couple months, lol.


the packing slip that comes inside the shipments can't be used for returns so if you didn't get one it's not that big a deal -- you have to go online and print a receipt from the website.  I had an item I ordered back in Sept that I wanted to return, but according to the website, it hadn't shipped, so I couldn't print out a receipt (even tho my card had been charged).  I brought the packing slip with me to show when it was shipped/delivered, but they said they couldn't use that to issue a refund because it doesn't have any of the necessary info on it.  I was at the store for an hour and half while the store manager sat on the phone trying to get someone to help her with the return (I guess this was a common occurrence back in Sept. and even Target employees had to sit on hold for over an hour!)


----------



## novella

justlurking said:


> I'm sorry. It sounds like you really got an inferior one and one that shouldn't have passed QC. I don't have any loose tufts but just a tiny piece of fuzz here and there.
> I really hope your Passione does better for you. I LOVE the saturated colors, and they are sooo soft. I have them laying out to breathe and I can't keep my dog off of them!



Thanks. I haven't gotten my Passione yet but I do like that colorway a lot. 



tastangan said:


> I'm sorry that the throw didn't work out for you. Have you received the Passione yet?



Not yet. I just checked and it looks like it's finally in transit but I don't see an ETA yet.



happybag said:


> ITA, getting the throws for retail price is better than paying the previously sky-high eBay prices. $40 is still money spent, and with the quality variations one shouldn't have to settle for a piece that isn't up to one's standards no matter what the price, IMO. Plus, since these were online orders we can't pick the best one of the bunch like we could in a brick and mortar store unless you order multiples.
> 
> Fingers crossed that your Passione one will turn out better! My Colore throw does look better after it's been able to "rest" outside the confines of the shipping packaging.



Thank you! I understand that you can't expect "designer" quality for a $40 throw but I also don't think the loose tufts and the bald spots on my throw are worth $40. 



iluvmybags said:


> I have two of the original throws and ordered one of each of the newer ones.  I noticed the "bald spots" everyone is talking about, but to be honest, they're more like white "flakes" and if I brush the blanket, they pretty much disappear.  They feel just as soft and thick as my original ones.  The only real noticeable difference for me is the color -- the "orange" on the Colore throw is brighter on the newer ones, a little more "peachy" while the original was a little darker, more coral-like (maybe more pigment?).  I also noticed that the pink is brighter -- more of a fluro pink -- on the new Passione throws, whereas the pink was darker, more of a magenta on the originals.  I don't have an original Famiglia to compare, but I love the new ones (it may be my favorite!) Otherwise, I love the new throws as much as my originals.  I also bought a couple to give as Xmas gifts & can't wait until Xmas to give them to their new owners! For a $40 blanket from Target, I think the quality is outstanding -- far better than most any other "designer" item Target's had in the past.



Well, consider yourself lucky that you got good quality throws from the new batch. 

TBQH, it seems like some newer throws are better than others based on my experience with the Colore throw I received. Of course you have to have reasonable expectations for the affordable price and source, but I don't think any new throw should have lots of loose tufts. Plus the "bald spots" on my throw was still pretty bad even after taking it out of its restrictive packaging for a couple of days. 

I really wanted the Colore to work but it didn't and I did not order multiples. Them's the breaks and at least I have a Passione on the way. The weight on my Colore was nice though so I hope that my incoming Passione throw will be that way too.


----------



## NWpurselover

justlurking said:


> OMG. Just got shipping confirmation for the color umbrella that I ordered on 9-13.
> Now if only my 3 other items would come in. Two sweaters and a chiffon top (the top will probably go back, if it even comes).



I finally got my shipping confirmation  for my blue open cardigan!  Ordered on the first day.


----------



## azureartist

iluvmybags said:


> the packing slip that comes inside the shipments can't be used for returns so if you didn't get one it's not that big a deal -- you have to go online and print a receipt from the website.  I had an item I ordered back in Sept that I wanted to return, but according to the website, it hadn't shipped, so I couldn't print out a receipt (even tho my card had been charged).  I brought the packing slip with me to show when it was shipped/delivered, but they said they couldn't use that to issue a refund because it doesn't have any of the necessary info on it.  I was at the store for an hour and half while the store manager sat on the phone trying to get someone to help her with the return (I guess this was a common occurrence back in Sept. and even Target employees had to sit on hold for over an hour!)



I've used the packing slip before - no problem at my Targets.


----------



## justlurking

NWpurselover said:


> I finally got my shipping confirmation for my blue open cardigan! Ordered on the first day.


 
I got another shipping confirmation just now! For the blue multicolor cardi (short one). Pretty shocked about that one! Looks like they really are going to be fulfilling a lot of orders. 



azureartist said:


> I've used the packing slip before - no problem at my Targets.


 
Yes, I've also made several returns with just the packing slip. I've never printed out a receipt from the website.


----------



## novella

justlurking said:


> Yes, I've also made several returns with just the packing slip. I've never printed out a receipt from the website.



Interesting. I've always been told that they need the printed receipt but don't need the packing slip.


----------



## melodoki

I've also returned with just the packing slip as well. 

I got notification today that the 2 zig zag tees I bought on launch day are finally shipping! I hope they're worth the wait.


----------



## azureartist

melodoki said:


> I've also returned with just the packing slip as well.
> 
> I got notification today that the 2 zig zag tees I bought on launch day are finally shipping! I hope they're worth the wait.



The tees are very nice and soft. One of my favorites from the collection!


----------



## nova_girl

I'm happy to hear that some of the orders from launch day are finally being shipped.


----------



## justlurking

novella said:


> Interesting. I've always been told that they need the printed receipt but don't need the packing slip.


 
As I happen to have, ahem, several packing slips sitting right next to me, I just picked one up to take a look. It says right on it, under returns, "Simply bring in this packing slip with the item, and we'll take it from there."
It simply may be they have never done it before. If that's the case, and there is no one in the store who knows how to do it, they need to call their own helpline and they will be talked through it. They need to learn how to make it easier for their customers. It's unfortunate that sometimes we have to train them.


----------



## meridian

justlurking said:


> As I happen to have, ahem, several packing slips sitting right next to me, I just picked one up to take a look. It says right on it, under returns, "Simply bring in this packing slip with the item, and we'll take it from there."
> It simply may be they have never done it before. If that's the case, and there is no one in the store who knows how to do it, they need to call their own helpline and they will be talked through it. They need to learn how to make it easier for their customers. It's unfortunate that sometimes we have to train them.



Interesting.  I always thought it was crazy that they couldn't do a return with the packing slip at my Target.  I'm going to try taking that next time and pointing out that line to them.


----------



## LVjudy

Rcvd shipment notification that the brown open cardis I ordered launch day shipped! I guess they will end up @ goodwill though bc I no longer want... 

target really messed up w/ this one. why are they charging off these items that they are still shipping


----------



## nancypants

all 4 of the throws that i got from online are great quality. 

i returned a passione pillow yesterday because i realized i needed to stop the missoni maddness. i realized that i'll never be able to match those pillows. i also returned a couple of tops that didn't work for me. they're all a little short. it's sad that they're salvaging the items.


----------



## arireyes

Both my famiglia and colore throws look really good. I wasn't sure about the colore's quality but it seems a lot better after I washed it and threw it in the dryer.


----------



## cupcakekiss

finally i scored 2 missoni for target sweaters @ goodwill for $6 each = unbelievable deals! so happy! i only got one brown zigzag skirt for full price and couldn't score any other MfT clothing i was interested in (because they weren soldout when i shopped for MfT the day after its release)

realitychicblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/missoni-cardigan-49.99.png
polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=42379358


----------



## Ohana2

Found the purple pinkish v neck sweater for $10 at target today!  I'm gonna miss searching for missoni items.


----------



## azureartist

Wow - great finds *Ohana2* and *Cupcakekiss*! See it never ends!!! Be on the lookout for bikes at Goodwills and some Targets. I've heard people have gotten the for $35! Yes - 35!


----------



## saban

I found a tie at a Goodwill for $6.99, I think I got bf the same tie so we'll see what happens to it but it's so cute!

They also had the light blue and the lavender poufs for $20 each and the colore sheet set for $49.99 (totally too much IMO).


----------



## nancypants

i wonder if all goodwills have MfT stuff?


----------



## Tygriss

Wow. My September 13th order for a black MfT sweater... just shipped... I'll believe it when it's in my hot little hands.


----------



## kasumi168

I finally got my 2 throws and they are the "bald spot" Q4 versions. The baldness is very noticeable 
I'm extremely disappointed, but it will cost me so much to return them (I'm in Australia)
so i have the keep them

Not happy at all


----------



## nova_girl

kasumi168 said:


> I finally got my 2 throws and they are the "bald spot" Q4 versions. The baldness is very noticeable
> I'm extremely disappointed, but it will cost me so much to return them (I'm in Australia)
> so i have the keep them
> 
> Not happy at all



I'm sorry. What makes it even worse is that you're so far away and it's not easy for you to return to the store like it is for us


----------



## melvel

Did anyone else receive a throw that was not delivered in a box? Mine was delivered in a huge white target bag. Haven't unrolled it yet but there are no white spots noticeable so far while the throw is rolled.


----------



## nova_girl

melvel said:


> Did anyone else receive a throw that was not delivered in a box? Mine was delivered in a huge white target bag. Haven't unrolled it yet but there are no white spots noticeable so far while the throw is rolled.



One of mine (I can't remember which) was delivered in a bag, the rest were in boxes.


----------



## happybag

azureartist said:


> wow - great finds *ohana2* and *cupcakekiss*! See it never ends!!! *be on the lookout for bikes at goodwills and some targets. I've heard people have gotten the for $35! Yes - 35!*



WOW!!!! Were these the elusive copper bike or the black/white?


----------



## azureartist

happybag said:


> wow!!!! Were these the elusive copper bike or the black/white?



b&w!!!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I got my throw and it looks to be good quality. There are no bald spots (that I can see). It came in a white plastic Target bag with a sample of Wisk (lol).


----------



## moshi_moshi

hi ladies - can someone tell me the original retail on the infinity scarf?  thanks!


----------



## pellarin22

I think it was $24 or maybe $34 but not any higher than that.


----------



## Gia90024

I has a sad.  Mine was cancelled, so I can confirm that it was $24.99.  

But -- I found it on eBay and got it there for $51 with free shipping.  I was so happy to be scarf quintuplets (or wherever it ended up) with the other posters here I didn't want to miss out completely (funny but true -- I paid more because the eBay vendor's photo showed it with the tag and plastic loop -- so the person had to drive to Target for it!)

Quick question -- the Passione zigzag handtowels I got were fluffy and gorgeous.  The floral bath towels not so much.  There was such a difference I was wondering if any one else who got towels could tell me what the different ones were like.  Especially the black and white ones or the blue Via...

Thanks!


----------



## tastangan

Gia90024 said:


> I has a sad.  Mine was cancelled, so I can confirm that it was $24.99.
> 
> But -- I found it on eBay and got it there for $51 with free shipping.  I was so happy to be scarf quintuplets (or wherever it ended up) with the other posters here I didn't want to miss out completely (funny but true -- I paid more because the eBay vendor's photo showed it with the tag and plastic loop -- so the person had to drive to Target for it!)
> 
> Quick question -- the Passione zigzag handtowels I got were fluffy and gorgeous.  The floral bath towels not so much.  There was such a difference I was wondering if any one else who got towels could tell me what the different ones were like.  Especially the black and white ones or the blue Via...
> 
> Thanks!



The finishes on all 5 towel designs are different but they are all pretty nice quality except for the floral ones.


----------



## paloma_mia

melvel said:


> Did anyone else receive a throw that was not delivered in a box? Mine was delivered in a huge white target bag. Haven't unrolled it yet but there are no white spots noticeable so far while the throw is rolled.



My colore throw was delivered in a white Target bag. The rest arrived in boxes instead.


----------



## Gia90024

Here's a first Christmas gift report (my brother is a chiropractor and lives out of state, so we pretended Thursday was Christmas as he has to fly back on Saturday).   I pretty much gave him 100% Target for Missoni, and am so happy to say that he loved ALL of it.  The brown men's sweater, hat and scarf; a Passione throw, and even the brown/blue duvet cover for his guest room!   PLUS three ties (maroon, blue zigzag and purple).  He is probably a pretty typical male recipient -- aware of brands but not obsessed.    

Would love to hear about MfT hits or misses on everyone's Christmas / Holiday gift lists!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Gia90024 said:


> Here's a first Christmas gift report (my brother is a chiropractor and lives out of state, so we pretended Thursday was Christmas as he has to fly back on Saturday).   I pretty much gave him 100% Target for Missoni, and am so happy to say that he loved ALL of it.  The brown men's sweater, hat and scarf; a Passione throw, and even the brown/blue duvet cover for his guest room!   PLUS three ties (maroon, blue zigzag and purple).  He is probably a pretty typical male recipient -- aware of brands but not obsessed.
> 
> Would love to hear about MfT hits or misses on everyone's Christmas / Holiday gift lists!



Glad to hear your brother loves all of his MfT items! I've been trying to get my hands on the brown sweater for myself, but I keep getting outbid on ebay.


----------



## ESQ.

ladies are all goodwill receiving the MFT items? is it worth a trip today??

theres actually a goodwill really close to the target i go to


----------



## nova_girl

ESQ. said:


> ladies are all goodwill receiving the MFT items? is it worth a trip today??
> 
> theres actually a goodwill really close to the target i go to



I stopped by my closest Goodwill and they didn't have anything. When I asked one the SA's when they get shipments from Target she wasn't sure what I was talking about, so I think I'll just have to keep checking.


----------



## lulu212121

I am about to have a heart attack! LOL! The blue open zig zag cardigan has finally shipped! Of course when I check the UPS status, UPS tells me it was delivered 11/2010. Did anyone who had problems with this the 1st time around receive their items? 

Just wondering if anyone who recently received the blue cardigan had any quality issues? 

I stopped by my Goodwill & there was little Missoni. The wooden colored frames were about $3, all damaged. They also had a brown tote (no damage), but they wanted $17.99 for it. I thought that was high for there. My Goodwill must have someone in the know doing the price tags. LOL!!!


----------



## azureartist

lulu212121 said:


> I am about to have a heart attack! LOL! The blue open zig zag cardigan has finally shipped! Of course when I check the UPS status, UPS tells me it was delivered 11/2010. Did anyone who had problems with this the 1st time around receive their items?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone who recently received the blue cardigan had any quality issues?
> 
> I stopped by my Goodwill & there was little Missoni. The wooden colored frames were about $3, all damaged. They also had a brown tote (no damage), but they wanted $17.99 for it. I thought that was high for there. My Goodwill must have someone in the know doing the price tags. LOL!!!



Don't worry about the delivery notice LuLu... I about had a heart attack on a recent Target.com Missoni order showing as delivered one month ago. Apparently Target recycles UPS numbers - so you should get it soon! Please post when you do!!!


----------



## AshJs3

My cousin was THRILLED with her throw!  I was so excited to give it to her!


----------



## annemerrick

I ordered towels on the morning of 9/13 and received all but my b/w bath towels. I had completely written them off when they arrived on christmas eve!  What a surprise!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Does anyone have the Missoni Ipad2 case...??  Either in the black or brown...??

Wondering how nice it is.. and which one I should order.. Hmmmm.


----------



## aBeautyFairy

Happy Holidays to All !!!! :xtree:
I've been lurking around this thread for quite some time and I'm amazed at the longevity.  Any who.... I would love to see pics showing how others are using the home items.  I have a few shots that I'd love to post as soon as figure out how to do it


----------



## lilspykey

Hi all!  I lurked in this thread a bit when the Missoni madness was at its peak in September and completely forgot about the Missoni order I had placed so I was shocked when I received this email from Target today: 

Thank you for your patience and continued support with regard to your Missoni for Target order (Order #xxxxxxxxxx).  Your Missoni item(s) have now shipped and we want to let you know that you will not be invoiced for the item(s) listed below.
If you do not wish to keep the below item(s) please donate them to a local charity or shelter of your choice rather than returning them to Target.

Has anyone else received anything like this?!  I placed the order on September 17 and it was for the blue/brown/orange cardi.


----------



## aBeautyFairy

Trying a test pic - Hope this works


----------



## AshJs3

lilspykey said:


> Hi all!  I lurked in this thread a bit when the Missoni madness was at its peak in September and completely forgot about the Missoni order I had placed so I was shocked when I received this email from Target today:
> 
> Thank you for your patience and continued support with regard to your Missoni for Target order (Order #xxxxxxxxxx).  Your Missoni item(s) have now shipped and we want to let you know that you will not be invoiced for the item(s) listed below.
> If you do not wish to keep the below item(s) please donate them to a local charity or shelter of your choice rather than returning them to Target.
> 
> Has anyone else received anything like this?!  I placed the order on September 17 and it was for the blue/brown/orange cardi.



That's awesome! I ended up with a free throw but it was because they accidentally sent 2.


----------



## habanerita

I got this today also.  Make sure you were not charged back in early October, I had been and since I paid through Paypal, Paypal disallowed the charge after some time passed and I spoke to them.  Have no idea if I will really receive this order or not, lets see.





lilspykey said:


> Hi all! I lurked in this thread a bit when the Missoni madness was at its peak in September and completely forgot about the Missoni order I had placed so I was shocked when I received this email from Target today:
> 
> Thank you for your patience and continued support with regard to your Missoni for Target order (Order #xxxxxxxxxx). Your Missoni item(s) have now shipped and we want to let you know that you will not be invoiced for the item(s) listed below.
> If you do not wish to keep the below item(s) please donate them to a local charity or shelter of your choice rather than returning them to Target.
> 
> Has anyone else received anything like this?! I placed the order on September 17 and it was for the blue/brown/orange cardi.


----------



## aBeautyFairy

There was so much hoopla surrounding this collaboration that I find myself wondering how people are using all the items they purchased (especially the home stuff).  Allow me to present my  Missoni for Target bathroom.  Thanks for allowing me to share


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lilspykey said:


> Hi all!  I lurked in this thread a bit when the Missoni madness was at its peak in September and completely forgot about the Missoni order I had placed so I was shocked when I received this email from Target today:
> 
> Thank you for your patience and continued support with regard to your Missoni for Target order (Order #xxxxxxxxxx).  Your Missoni item(s) have now shipped and we want to let you know that you will not be invoiced for the item(s) listed below.
> If you do not wish to keep the below item(s) please donate them to a local charity or shelter of your choice rather than returning them to Target.
> 
> Has anyone else received anything like this?!  I placed the order on September 17 and it was for the blue/brown/orange cardi.



That is awesome!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

aBeautyFairy said:


> There was so much hoopla surrounding this collaboration that I find myself wondering how people are using all the items they purchased (especially the home stuff).  Allow me to present my  Missoni for Target bathroom.  Thanks for allowing me to share



Your bathroom looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lulu212121

lilspykey said:


> Hi all! I lurked in this thread a bit when the Missoni madness was at its peak in September and completely forgot about the Missoni order I had placed so I was shocked when I received this email from Target today:
> 
> Thank you for your patience and continued support with regard to your Missoni for Target order (Order #xxxxxxxxxx). Your Missoni item(s) have now shipped and we want to let you know that you will not be invoiced for the item(s) listed below.
> If you do not wish to keep the below item(s) please donate them to a local charity or shelter of your choice rather than returning them to Target.
> 
> Has anyone else received anything like this?! I placed the order on September 17 and it was for the blue/brown/orange cardi.


 
I just checked my email after reading this, & I received the same notice. I paid cc so I will need to double check & make sure I wasn't charged. 

Target is still messed up. I received shipping notice on 12/23 for the open blue cardigan with a UPS tracking # that said it was delivered 11/2010. Today I get an email stating that they are shipping order #xxxxxxxxx for free, but in the email it says shipping a courdory jacket. The order # is correct, item is not. According to UPS this order was shipped 12/26, not 12/23. 

Who knows what I'll end up with. I really hope it's my blue cardigan from 09/13/2011!!! I do not want the courdory jacket.


----------



## saira1214

lilspykey said:


> Hi all! I lurked in this thread a bit when the Missoni madness was at its peak in September and completely forgot about the Missoni order I had placed so I was shocked when I received this email from Target today:
> 
> Thank you for your patience and continued support with regard to your Missoni for Target order (Order #xxxxxxxxxx). Your Missoni item(s) have now shipped and we want to let you know that you will not be invoiced for the item(s) listed below.
> *If you do not wish to keep the below item(s) please donate them to a local charity or shelter of your choice rather than returning them to Target.*
> 
> Has anyone else received anything like this?! I placed the order on September 17 and it was for the blue/brown/orange cardi.


 
What???? They advise you to donate the items rather than get your money back!!


----------



## happybag

saira1214 said:


> What???? They advise you to donate the items rather than get your money back!!



It reads like since Target isn't charging her for the item, there isn't any money to _get_ back if she tried to return it - so if she doesn't want it she can donate it.

That, of course, assumes the billing department hadn't messed up and charged her already months ago. So many people have reported billing and notification issues with this collection


----------



## nova_girl

aBeautyFairy said:


> Trying a test pic - Hope this works



It works, and your dog is adorable!



aBeautyFairy said:


> There was so much hoopla surrounding this collaboration that I find myself wondering how people are using all the items they purchased (especially the home stuff).  Allow me to present my  Missoni for Target bathroom.  Thanks for allowing me to share



I love seeing different uses for the items. I have that same black and white canister that you're using to store cosmetic/bathroom items, and I'm using mine to store my rice lol. I love all of your items!

ETA: I forgot to mention that I love your zig zag tissue box too!


----------



## saira1214

happybag said:


> It reads like since Target isn't charging her for the item, there isn't any money to _get_ back if she tried to return it - so if she doesn't want it she can donate it.
> 
> That, of course, assumes the billing department hadn't messed up and charged her already months ago. So many people have reported billing and notification issues with this collection



You are right. I missed that part.


----------



## Catbaglover

aBeautyFairy said:


> Trying a test pic - Hope this works



Aww, what an adorable doggy - and I love all of your pix!    Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lilspykey

habanerita said:


> I got this today also.  Make sure you were not charged back in early October, I had been and since I paid through Paypal, Paypal disallowed the charge after some time passed and I spoke to them.  Have no idea if I will really receive this order or not, lets see.




Good idea!  I just checked the card I put it on and there is no charge!  For the longest time the $55-ish was "pending" but now there is no pending amount and no charge!!

Now I'll have to wait and see if the thing actually shows up!


----------



## lilpursekitty

I got an email about the Missoni collection this week too - I had a sweater on backorder forever that I had forgotten about, then got a shipping notice last week followed by an email confirming the shipment of the free corduroy jacket.  Because when I ordered the Missoni item, I could still use my Amazon account on Target.com (and can't anymore, I had to set up a new account just for Target), I now have no ability to track the items or confirm shipment.  I have no idea what size Target may be sending me in the corduroy jacket either!  The same size as the sweater?  Who knows!  What a weird way to apologize for the mixup.  Frankly, if Target had just sent me an electronic coupon code for 30% off my next apparel purchase, I would have been totally happy.


----------



## Gia90024

The corduroy jackets are actually pretty nice.  I ended up getting both on eBay and found that they run true-to-size and are really practical -- and I haven't worn corduroy since High School!!

If any of you get them for free, give them a chance -- if you donate them, it doesn't matter if they were worn once or twice.

/g


----------



## azureartist

aBeautyFairy said:


> There was so much hoopla surrounding this collaboration that I find myself wondering how people are using all the items they purchased (especially the home stuff).  Allow me to present my  Missoni for Target bathroom.  Thanks for allowing me to share



LOVE THIS! Great idea for using MfT kitchen items in the bathroom...especially for those of us culinarily challenged!


----------



## New2Coach

Well I have to say my Famiglia and passion Q4 throws are so very nice. I even took my Passione on our road trip to Colorado for Christmas and it kept us nice and warm on the car ride there and back. 
I also gave my mom a Passione throw for Christmas and even though she really does not even know what Missoni is she loves her throw! She just loves the colors! Now is wished I would have picked up an extra for my mil as she would have loved one also, but I just could not part with my two

I did have an extra Colore, but I returned it yesterday to target. It just was not worth the money at all. You could tell the difference in quality from my other 3 throws I ordered at the same time! Too many white spots and it just felt thinner. Now if it would have been 1/2. The price I would have kept it just because I do like the colors, but at full price it was not worth it!


----------



## pellarin22

I finally picked up my throws. They were from the Q4 batch. Were the original ones made of fleece like these? In the pictures they look different. I still like them and I'm glad I was able to get them at the original prices.


----------



## bagsforme

pellarin22 said:


> I finally picked up my throws. They were from the Q4 batch. Were the original ones made of fleece like these? In the pictures they look different. I still like them and I'm glad I was able to get them at the original prices.



What does Q4 mean?

I got one from the first day and one from when they popped back up on the website.  I don't see any difference.


----------



## pellarin22

Apparently according to this thread Q4 refers to when these new throws were made. They aren't part of the same group that was originally made for the Missoni launch. They were made after September I think. The ones I saw online look different from what I have, mine are made of fleece and the older ones don't look like they were fleece unless the stitching was different.


----------



## kodem31

Check your local Salvation Army stores for MFT items! I was shocked to find a baby onesie new with tag for $3 today! I asked th SA and she told me that they too get Target items. All this time I've been checking my Goodwill to find nothing! Lol. I'm in Chicagoland by the way!


----------



## modelina

I just got some of the throws on ebay and they are sooo cute! How do I know if they are q3 or q4? is it somewhere on the label?


----------



## lulu212121

modelina said:


> I just got some of the throws on ebay and they are sooo cute! How do I know if they are q3 or q4? is it somewhere on the label?


 
Under the orange Missoni tag should be a white tag. The last row of numbers should say Q3/11 or Q4/11.


----------



## modelina

lulu212121 said:


> Under the orange Missoni tag should be a white tag. The last row of numbers should say Q3/11 or Q4/11.



thanks! mine say q4 but they don't have any of the balding issues other people experienced. guess i got lucky!


----------



## modelina

ps did the throws ever go on sale? i saw some random items at my local target, all on sale.


----------



## bubblevita

Lots of items back in stock on the website! Passion throw, umbrella, men scarves, silk scarves, wine glass, tumbler, platter..etc


----------



## modelina

koshi13 said:


> ok i was able to take comparison pictures of the "new" vs "old" throw.  the famigilia (brown) is the "old" and the colore (blue/orange) is the "new".  As you can see, there is a definite difference in the sewing and i tried to show the picture of them rolled up (i re-rolled both, so the rolling skills are the same for both throws ) so you can see that the colore is not as thick as the famiglia.  I have all 3 colors from the old batch and they are all like the famiglia. i guess the "Stitching" aspect shouldn't be called a decline in quality but more of a preference but i think it's a decline because the new stitching is more of a simpler stitch then the previous one.  the difference in thickness is definitely a way of cutting corners though for faster production.
> 
> Also i have worked in textiles for almost 10 years and it is possible (and i'm almost certain) that the new throws were a second production run.  most likely, they either cut corners to produce faster or they picked up another factory to produce more and the quality isn't the same as the original factory.  i have seen where a simple white towel with the same specification come out vastly different when they are produced in 2 different factories.  even before the "new" batch of throws shipped out, i told several of my friends that they should be prepared for a difference in quality of the throws.
> 
> i'm just happy that everyone was able to get a throw "new" or "old" and if you like yours then that's all that matters!
> 
> "new" throw:  notice straight stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "old" throw: notice the stitching makes it more "textured"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both rolled up and you can see how the famiglia is thicker then colore



i'm late to this but my throws have the textured stitching like the "old" batch and they are both from the new batch Q4. sounds like a matter of quality control more than anything?


----------



## nova_girl

bubblevita said:
			
		

> Lots of items back in stock on the website! Passion throw, umbrella, men scarves, silk scarves, wine glass, tumbler, platter..etc



Thank you! I was able to get the towel and hand towels I wanted, plus the Colore umbrella. At the last minute I remembered the $5 off $50 code- every little bit helps!


----------



## modelina

nova_girl said:


> Thank you! I was able to get the towel and hand towels I wanted, plus the Colore umbrella. At the last minute I remembered the $5 off $50 code- every little bit helps!



what $5 off $50 code? i just ordered a few things but didn't have a code.


----------



## nova_girl

modelina said:
			
		

> what $5 off $50 code? i just ordered a few things but didn't have a code.



If you do a web search you might be able to find the actual code, but I got it by clicking on the link from 'retail me not'


----------



## AshJs3

God I thought I was officially done. Trying to look right now but of course the website is being awful.


----------



## modelina

nova_girl said:


> If you do a web search you might be able to find the actual code, but I got it by clicking on the link from 'retail me not'



It worked, thx! Got the passione throw and the cute umbrella.


----------



## GingerSnap527

My Colore throw is Q4, but seems to be of the textured (better) quality. 

I hate the Target website; it's always glitchy and sometimes I can't even get to the weekly ad.


----------



## nova_girl

AshJs3 said:
			
		

> God I thought I was officially done. Trying to look right now but of course the website is being awful.



We're never officially done lol.




			
				modelina said:
			
		

> It worked, thx! Got the passione throw and the cute umbrella.



Yay, I'm glad it worked!


----------



## kodem31

I was surprised to see that Target had added more items! So naturally I had to order the umbrella, mugs and the men's blue scarf I've been wanting! I told myself that I was finished with MFT!!! I guess not. Lol.:giggles:


----------



## saira1214

I had the brown mens scarf in my cart and it just disappeared while I was attempting to check-out!


----------



## nova_girl

I just received the shipping confirmation for the three hand towels and the bath towel I ordered this morning, but the umbrella hasn't been shipped yet (it's the only pending item). I've never received the shipping notification so fast so I was really surprised to get that email.


----------



## kodem31

nova_girl said:


> I just received the shipping confirmation for the three hand towels and the bath towel I ordered this morning, but the umbrella hasn't been shipped yet (it's the only pending item). I've never received the shipping notification so fast so I was really surprised to get that email.


Just got my shipping notice for everything that I ordered including the umbrella, so nova_girl, I bet yours will be coming soon!


----------



## happybag

modelina said:


> ps did the throws ever go on sale? i saw some random items at my local target, all on sale.



You saw MfT at a Target recently? What stuff, if you don't mind me asking? 

My Targets salvaged their remaining stock and continue to salvage any customer returns, TMK. However, I did spot a random short floral b/w canister at a Target over the weekend. I scanned it and it was still full price - $19.99.


----------



## nova_girl

kodem31 said:


> Just got my shipping notice for everything that I ordered including the umbrella, so nova_girl, I bet yours will be coming soon!



You were right, I just got the shipment notification for the umbrella  What did you order along with the umbrella?


----------



## modelina

happybag said:


> You saw MfT at a Target recently? What stuff, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> My Targets salvaged their remaining stock and continue to salvage any customer returns, TMK. However, I did spot a random short floral b/w canister at a Target over the weekend. I scanned it and it was still full price - $19.99.



random plates and a few cups, a few make up type bags, but that was it. i didn't look that closely because it was like one or two of each. 

ps the things i ordered already shipped today, too, and i made my orders this morning. Wow!

pps the passione throws are already sold out! good thing i got a few. that was fast!


----------



## kodem31

nova_girl said:


> You were right, I just got the shipment notification for the umbrella  What did you order along with the umbrella?


I also ordered a set of the purple and black mugs and the men's blue zig zag scarf! I've had my eye on that scarf since the beginning and I've never seen it IRL so I'm anxious to get it! I was able to get my DH the brown scarf earlier in the launch and I love the quality! This really NEEDS to be my last MFT order!! Lol.


----------



## iluvmybags

I was finally able to get a couple of bath towels!  I've been wanting the black and white ones, but all they had were the Passione floral.  That's actually better tho, cuz I got the Passione floral bath rug, so I'll have a matched set!

I can't believe I missed out on the men's brown zig zag scarf! 
That's one of the things I really wanted but could never find (I did find the blue one and it's one of my favorite scarves!). 

Was going to get the umbrella, but held off for now - does anyone have one?  Is it really worth $20?

If anyone sees the Famiglia throw pillows or black and white sweater coat, could you give me a shout out?  Those are the probably the only remaining things I REALLY want (I have one Famiglia pillow and one colore - I wish I had gotten two of the Famiglia instead of one of each!)


----------



## iluvmybags

I can't believe the men's Grampa sweater is available!  I'm wearing mine today - its so warm and cozy on these cold January days!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

iluvmybags said:


> I can't believe the men's Grampa sweater is available! I'm wearing mine today - its so warm and cozy on these cold January days!


 
I love that sweater! I wish Target.com had size Small available.


----------



## paloma_mia

Finally got my oblong teal/brown pillow, just ordered it!  Yay! I think I'm officially done with MFT, or at least my fiance has told me that this is the last thing for me.


----------



## kodem31

iluvmybags said:


> I can't believe the men's Grampa sweater is available!  I'm wearing mine today - its so warm and cozy on these cold January days!


That sweater was one of my first purchases of the MFT line! I love it! I knew I had to have it for myself regardless of the fact that it belonged to the men's collection! Lol.


----------



## nova_girl

kodem31 said:


> I also ordered a set of the purple and black mugs and the men's blue zig zag scarf! I've had my eye on that scarf since the beginning and I've never seen it IRL so I'm anxious to get it! I was able to get my DH the brown scarf earlier in the launch and I love the quality! This really NEEDS to be my last MFT order!! Lol.



I was debating on buying the mugs and vases but I'm scared they'll arrive in a million pieces. I really liked the mens purple and tan scarf but I think it's sold out now. I keep telling myself that this was my last order but who am I kidding, as soon as new stuff is added to the website I'll be placing another order lol.


----------



## nova_girl

I just checked the tracking for the umbrella that I ordered yesterday, and it says it was delivered on 11/30/2010?!?


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> I just checked the tracking for the umbrella that I ordered yesterday, and it says it was delivered on 11/30/2010?!?



Don't worry - Target recycles old UPS numbers. I had the same thing happen. You should get your order in a few days.


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Don't worry - Target recycles old UPS numbers. I had the same thing happen. You should get your order in a few days.




Whew, thank you for putting my mind at ease!


----------



## GingerSnap527

They recycle UPS numbers? I've never heard of that! Crazy.


----------



## azureartist

GingerSnap527 said:


> They recycle UPS numbers? I've never heard of that! Crazy.



Yeah - I had to call UPS because they showed an order I was expecting around mid-December delivered in November! Yikes and in a bad neighborhood in my same city. I thought someone received it and kept it. UPS told me not to worry. I got the package a couple of days later.

Target is screwy like that!


----------



## lulu212121

nova_girl said:


> I was debating on buying the mugs and vases but I'm scared they'll arrive in a million pieces. I really liked the mens purple and tan scarf but I think it's sold out now. I keep telling myself that this was my last order but who am I kidding, as soon as new stuff is added to the website I'll be placing another order lol.


 
I was scared to order the wine glasses because after everything that has happened, I wasn't sure Target was competent enough to properly pack fragile items. But...I am happy to say the set of wine glasses was packed nicely & not a one was broke!



nova_girl said:


> I just checked the tracking for the umbrella that I ordered yesterday, and it says it was delivered on 11/30/2010?!?


 
That just happened to me, too with my sweater. It did come about 3 days later. UPS did not have an update for me until item was on the truck for delivery that day. I have never heard of a business recycling tracking #'s.


----------



## happybag

iluvmybags said:


> I can't believe the men's Grampa sweater is available!  I'm wearing mine today - its so warm and cozy on these cold January days!





HermesNewbie said:


> I love that sweater! I wish Target.com had size Small available.





kodem31 said:


> That sweater was one of my first purchases of the MFT line! I love it! I knew I had to have it for myself regardless of the fact that it belonged to the men's collection! Lol.



I love the Grampa sweater!! I tried on a size Small not long after the launch and it fit me perfectly, but I opted not to get it..d'oh! I found another one in size XL on clearance for $14.98 or so, so I snatched it up! It's way big on me, so I wear it as an around-the-house sweater. I was thinking of laundering it to try and shrink it just a tad....maybe with some Woolite so it wouldn't shrink too much.



iluvmybags said:


> *Was going to get the umbrella, but held off for now - does anyone have one?  Is it really worth $20?*



I have the colore umbrella and it's fairly sturdy. I haven't opened it in gale-force winds but it seems like it can handle a strong breeze or two without flipping inside out. It's heavy, too. I usually carry Totes automatic umbrellas. As for size when open, I'd say it's equivalent to most full-size folding automatic umbrellas. It doesn't have push-button-to-close like my Totes does - only push-button-to-open. Not a big deal, although automatic close is handy for public transit commuting when you have to hurry up and get on the train, for instance. I use it mostly as my weekend car umbrella. As for whether it's worth the $20, well the price is probably higher than comparable umbrellas because of the Missoni label but I think it's worth adding one to your order to see if you like it!


----------



## kodem31

nova_girl said:


> I was debating on buying the mugs and vases but I'm scared they'll arrive in a million pieces. I really liked the mens purple and tan scarf but I think it's sold out now. I keep telling myself that this was my last order but who am I kidding, as soon as new stuff is added to the website I'll be placing another order lol.


I actually ordered the wine glasses a few weeks ago and they arrived fine so that gave me the confidence to get the mugs! Hopefully all will be well. My BIG score of the day was finding a passione throw at the Goodwill today! Now my Mom can have a throw since she was eyeing mine over the Christmas holiday!!


----------



## minatol

Ladies!  There are lot of clothing added to Target site now.  Emma Roberts cardi, open brown cardi, black cardi, gold cardi are all there, in all sizes.  None are discounted but at least now you have chance to get the ones you missed~


----------



## Catbaglover

I haven't tried to use this Target coupon, but I read that right now you can get 10% off site-wide (even on clearance items):  Coupon code *TGTHTT5Z*.


----------



## lulu212121

What in the he** is going on? I thought all those orders were cancelled because the inventory was gone? That's nice that all that clothing is back in stock, but it should be dicounted at this point. I thought Missoni only gave them a certain time frame to sell their named goods? What was the point of clearancing the merchandise in the store?


----------



## justlurking

minatol said:


> Ladies! There are lot of clothing added to Target site now. Emma Roberts cardi, open brown cardi, black cardi, gold cardi are all there, in all sizes. None are discounted but at least now you have chance to get the ones you missed~


 
Yep, checked first thing this morning and came to post here but you already had. 
As far as clothing, I only ordered the b/w zig zag tee in both large and x-large to see which fit I like better since I can return to store. I didn't need to order any of the "hot" sweater items because unfortunately I already paid dearly for them on ebay, as I'm sure many of you did also. Grrr. I also just ordered one of the oblong ceramic platters and the round ceramic platter which are now back in stock. Now let's all say a little prayer for the espresso set, although I am pretty sure it won't ever become available because of the way it is listed. It says no longer available for purchase, whereas some of the other items say out of stock online. That may mean the prep bowls have a chance of coming back in stock. 



Catbaglover said:


> I haven't tried to use this Target coupon, but I read that right now you can get 10% off site-wide (even on clearance items): Coupon code *TGTHTT5Z*.


 
Thank you very much. This worked like a charm and just a reminder to shop thru e.b.a.t.e.s. for 3% cash back. 



lulu212121 said:


> What in the he** is going on? I thought all those orders were cancelled because the inventory was gone? That's nice that all that clothing is back in stock, but it should be dicounted at this point. I thought Missoni only gave them a certain time frame to sell their named goods? What was the point of clearancing the merchandise in the store?


 
What I believe is going on is that they produced more of these items to fulfill orders that had been placed on Sept 13th, 14th, etc., just like they produced more of the throws. I had ordered the brown open cardi, Emma Roberts cardi, umbrellas, etc. and really never expected to receive them as the date kept getting pushed back. I finally received those items in the couple days leading up to Christmas. They did seem to work hard to get those items in time for the holidays. As a matter of fact, my last item arrived by USPS instead of UPS and I believe they did that because there is no UPS delivery on Saturday and they wanted me to get it before Xmas. 
As far as clearancing the items in the store, well, that's the way that Target has always done that. They have a very strict schedule they go by to get items in AND out of the store.


----------



## lulu212121

justlurking said:


> Yep, checked first thing this morning and came to post here but you already had.
> As far as clothing, I only ordered the b/w zig zag tee in both large and x-large to see which fit I like better since I can return to store. I didn't need to order any of the "hot" sweater items because unfortunately I already paid dearly for them on ebay, as I'm sure many of you did also. Grrr. I also just ordered one of the oblong ceramic platters and the round ceramic platter which are now back in stock. Now let's all say a little prayer for the espresso set, although I am pretty sure it won't ever become available because of the way it is listed. It says no longer available for purchase, whereas some of the other items say out of stock online. That may mean the prep bowls have a chance of coming back in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. This worked like a charm and just a reminder to shop thru e.b.a.t.e.s. for 3% cash back.
> 
> 
> 
> What I believe is going on is that they produced more of these items to fulfill orders that had been placed on Sept 13th, 14th, etc., just like they produced more of the throws. I had ordered the brown open cardi, Emma Roberts cardi, umbrellas, etc. and really never expected to receive them as the date kept getting pushed back. I finally received those items in the couple days leading up to Christmas. They did seem to work hard to get those items in time for the holidays. As a matter of fact, my last item arrived by USPS instead of UPS and I believe they did that because there is no UPS delivery on Saturday and they wanted me to get it before Xmas.
> As far as clearancing the items in the store, well, that's the way that Target has always done that. They have a very strict schedule they go by to get items in AND out of the store.


 
Did you get charged for those items? Target sent my sweater for no charge according to the email. (I have to check my statement). That's great that they tried to get you yours before Christmas. Mine was supposedly shipped 12/20, finally arrive UPS on 12/29. 

I am just surprised Missoni is ok with this. It is really being drug out. 

I too bought off ebay at inflated prices, because I thought this stuff was never coming back in  stock. I just wish that they would've released a statement to let customers know that items were on back order & would be fullfilled.


----------



## pellarin22

Catbaglover said:


> I haven't tried to use this Target coupon, but I read that right now you can get 10% off site-wide (even on clearance items): Coupon code *TGTHTT5Z*.


 
Thanks for the code! I just ordered two Missoni sweaters and a great Sonia Kashuk makeup case and received the discount and free shipping, let's hope everything shows up!!


----------



## bubblevita

I also came to post about the clothing being back in stock and I knew that it has to be posted already when I saw this thread has new posts. 

I was just thinking about trying to shrink the size S Emma Roberts cardi I found in store by putting it in the dryer, since I needed an XS.  Now I don't need to worry about that anymore!


----------



## lastpurse

It is UPS that recycles the numbers, not Target.  I had an order with Pottery Barn that said it was delivered in 2010!!  I called Pottery Barn and they told me UPS recycles old numbers.


----------



## azureartist

Lot's of clothes online... GO NOW!


----------



## melvel

I womder if the espresso set will ever reappear online.


----------



## justlurking

lulu212121 said:


> Did you get charged for those items? Target sent my sweater for no charge according to the email. (I have to check my statement). That's great that they tried to get you yours before Christmas. Mine was supposedly shipped 12/20, finally arrive UPS on 12/29.
> 
> I am just surprised Missoni is ok with this. It is really being drug out.
> 
> I too bought off ebay at inflated prices, because I thought this stuff was never coming back in stock. I just wish that they would've released a statement to let customers know that items were on back order & would be fullfilled.


 
Yes, I got charged for the items. When I placed my orders on Sept 13th and 14th, I used a Target gift card that I had a LOT of money on, so it didn't make sense not to use it. When you use a gift card, the money is taken off of it immediately, unlike a credit card where you're not charged until the items are shipped. I don't know had I used a credit card if I would have gotten one of those emails. 

One of the items I ordered early on was the space dye cardi and I actually received two of them in separate packages. I returned one and kept the other, so I got that cardi for free. And I don't feel the least bit guilty because I did that. After all the problems and time I (and everyone else wasted) trying to even place an order, checking on them, waiting on them, etc., I (and everyone else) deserve much more.

Yes, I did the same as you and bought two sweaters on ebay that I really wanted even though I had outstanding orders for the same sweaters with target.com. I never expected them to come and was really mad that they just wouldn't admit to it, and then in fact they did arrive. Yes, they should have let us know. 

I really love all my Missoni items I got from Target. I think they did a tremendous job (well, Missoni did this...not Target). Truth be told, I think so many of these items (clothing and homewares) are just as beautiful, if not even more to my liking, than what I have seen of the "real" thing. No offense, but there's candles for over $500 on gilt dot com that i would pass right by if I saw them on a shelf in Target for $10. Yes, they may be very high quality candles and burn well (I would hope!) but I could never burn a $500 candle! 

Hopefully, when this whole thing eventually comes to an end, we can sit back and just enjoy all our purchases and any bad memories of this whole debacle will fade away.


----------



## justlurking

melvel said:


> I womder if the espresso set will ever reappear online.


 
As we have already seen, anything appears to be possible with Target. However, I don't think this item will reappear for the reason I listed in my post earlier.


----------



## nova_girl

lulu212121 said:


> I was scared to order the wine glasses because after everything that has happened, I wasn't sure Target was competent enough to properly pack fragile items. But...I am happy to say the set of wine glasses was packed nicely & not a one was broke!
> 
> 
> 
> That just happened to me, too with my sweater. It did come about 3 days later. UPS did not have an update for me until item was on the truck for delivery that day. I have never heard of a business recycling tracking #'s.



Thank you, I ended up ordering the short vase. I considered getting the pink platter, the tall vase and the swirl platter but I decided against it once I saw the amount of my cart lol. Here's hoping the vase arrives in one piece like your wine glasses! I've never heard of a business recycling tracking numbers either but maybe when you're a FedEx/UPS you go through so many that you end up having to reuse some?



kodem31 said:


> I actually ordered the wine glasses a few weeks ago and they arrived fine so that gave me the confidence to get the mugs! Hopefully all will be well. My BIG score of the day was finding a passione throw at the Goodwill today! Now my Mom can have a throw since she was eyeing mine over the Christmas holiday!!



I'm glad your wine glasses arrived in one piece! When I saw them in store they seemed so fragile so I was worried for those who were ordering online but it seems like the people here have had no issues with them breaking. How much was the throw at Goodwill? I've gone to my local Goodwill a couple of times and wasn't able to find any MfT items. I ended up giving my Famiglia throw to my cousin since she really liked the throws and was eyeing it over Christmas as well lol.



Catbaglover said:


> I haven't tried to use this Target coupon, but I read that right now you can get 10% off site-wide (even on clearance items):  Coupon code *TGTHTT5Z*.



I wish I saw this before I placed my order! I'll keep it in mind for next time, because I'm sure there will be a next time lol.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Catbaglover said:


> I haven't tried to use this Target coupon, but I read that right now you can get 10% off site-wide (even on clearance items):  Coupon code *TGTHTT5Z*.



Thanks so much for this code!

I just ordered the long blue zig zag cardigan. I used the 10% coupon code plus I got an additional 5% off because I used my Target Visa. I also had $7 remaining on a gift card and I got free shipping because I added a pair of swim shorts for my son for $3.44. My out-of-pocket cost was around $40!


----------



## lulu212121

Can anyone tell me if the fit & sizing of the Gold cardigan is the same as the Black Chanel like one? 

I just can't stand to see that stuff sitting there!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lulu212121 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the fit & sizing of the Gold cardigan is the same as the Black Chanel like one?
> 
> I just can't stand to see that stuff sitting there!!!



One me it fits TTS. It's a great sweater!


----------



## Catbaglover

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks so much for this code!
> 
> I just ordered the long blue zig zag cardigan. I used the 10% coupon code plus I got an additional 5% off because I used my Target Visa. I also had $7 remaining on a gift card and I got free shipping because I added a pair of swim shorts for my son for $3.44. My out-of-pocket cost was around $40!



Haha! Glad the coupon worked, ladies! It makes me want to order something just to use it. LOL.

HermesNewbie, That took ingenuity to arrive at your end result! BTW, I have that cardigan and I LOVE it! It's so soft and glides over curves.


----------



## kodem31

nova_girl said:


> Thank you, I ended up ordering the short vase. I considered getting the pink platter, the tall vase and the swirl platter but I decided against it once I saw the amount of my cart lol. Here's hoping the vase arrives in one piece like your wine glasses! I've never heard of a business recycling tracking numbers either but maybe when you're a FedEx/UPS you go through so many that you end up having to reuse some?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad your wine glasses arrived in one piece! When I saw them in store they seemed so fragile so I was worried for those who were ordering online but it seems like the people here have had no issues with them breaking. How much was the throw at Goodwill? I've gone to my local Goodwill a couple of times and wasn't able to find any MfT items. I ended up giving my Famiglia throw to my cousin since she really liked the throws and was eyeing it over Christmas as well lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I saw this before I placed my order! I'll keep it in mind for next time, because I'm sure there will be a next time lol.


It's funny because I hadn't seen a stitch of MFT at the Goodwill that I frequent. I just happened to stop by a smaller GW on a whim and there it was, the throw for $19.99! They also had 2 loop pillows for $14.99 each, but I wasn't interested in those. I spotted some girls cardigans for $12.99 ea. but I feel that GW can be too pricey for 2nd hand sometimes. I left those there too. Lol.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

HermesNewbie said:


> One me it fits TTS. It's a great sweater!



Sorry! I meant to type "On me it fits TTS."


----------



## kodem31

Catbaglover said:


> I haven't tried to use this Target coupon, but I read that right now you can get 10% off site-wide (even on clearance items):  Coupon code *TGTHTT5Z*.


Thanks soooo much for this code! I finally got the open brown cardi! I am officially done with MFT! (yeah right!) Lol.


----------



## Weekend shopper

azureartist said:


> Lot's of clothes online... GO NOW!


 
Thank you!  I just ordered some items.


----------



## saira1214

I was about to go on an ordering frenzy, but I must resist.


----------



## iluvmybags

I wonder if like the throws there will be subtle differences between the clothing that's available now and what was originally sold.

Do you think if I close my eyes and wish really hard, the B&W sweater coat will magically become available?

Also, some things never change - I just recd a delay notice for the bath towels I ordered Wed. even tho they're still available on the website.  The hand towel and throw pillow have "shipped" (well, not really.  Target sent me a tracking number that doesn't really exist yet!), but the bath towels haven't


----------



## iluvmybags

The Colore throw is available again!


----------



## NWpurselover

Welcome back, this thread is resurrected!  I broke down and ordered the gold space dye cardigan and shell because the fabric is so nice.  And just when I was sure I was done.


----------



## modelina

iluvmybags said:


> The Colore throw is available again!



not any more


----------



## bubblevita

The colore chevron platter is back in stock.  I bought so many of those as gifts last time it came back in stock.  I couldn't resist and bought one more for my cousin.


----------



## kodem31

iluvmybags said:


> I wonder if like the throws there will be subtle differences between the clothing that's available now and what was originally sold.
> 
> Do you think if I close my eyes and wish really hard, the B&W sweater coat will magically become available?
> 
> Also, some things never change - I just recd a delay notice for the bath towels I ordered Wed. even tho they're still available on the website.  The hand towel and throw pillow have "shipped" (well, not really.  Target sent me a tracking number that doesn't really exist yet!), but the bath towels haven't


Well, I received my umbrella and men's scarf today shockingly fast for Target! (est. date of arrival was Monday of next week!) No complaints there, however, I will say that the Q4 men's scarf is definitely lighter and not as tightly woven as the Q2 men's scarf that I bought for DH! The colors are still vibrant but there is an obvious difference in the weight of the scarf. I don't think I would have paid full price if I had seen it first, but I was using my DH's scarf as my reference! I may be returning? We'll see. I hope the brown cardi isn't lacking in quality because I won't be happy about that at all.


----------



## Ohana2

I must resist the temptaion, especially since these items are not marked for sale. If they are sold out, then its not meant for me   even though I've been eyeing the items for a long time.


----------



## Couturable

Of course you ladies beat me to it! I was just logging on to let you all know that nearly everything is back in stock.

It actually makes me a little sick, the way I ran to get everything and now it's just readily available... sigh...


----------



## angel_flame

I wonder if these are returns or a second round of manufacturing? I got the cardigan for the hubby and a hand towel for the powder room


----------



## iluvmybags

kodem31 said:


> Well, I received my umbrella and men's scarf today shockingly fast for Target! (est. date of arrival was Monday of next week!) No complaints there, however, I will say that the Q4 men's scarf is definitely lighter and not as tightly woven as the Q2 men's scarf that I bought for DH! The colors are still vibrant but there is an obvious difference in the weight of the scarf. I don't think I would have paid full price if I had seen it first, but I was using my DH's scarf as my reference! I may be returning? We'll see. I hope the brown cardi isn't lacking in quality because I won't be happy about that at all.



I'm curious about the brown cardi as well.  The original is nice and thick and soft, but it piles very easily and mine has tons of fuzzies all over it.  I know it's meant to look fuzzy to a degree, but it does get worse the more you wash and wear it (and I don't dry mine - I hang everything).  The black sweater also piles after a few washes and wears but not as much as the brown.  I can snip the fuzzies from the B&W cardi and it still looks new.  If the newer ones aren't made the same as the originals I think these could look crappy over time.

I think Missoni is taking a big risk by allowing Target to rerelease these things at a lower quality.  One of the most common things I heard about the MfT line was how nice the quality was.  I know I've bought a lot of designer for Target items over the years and the quality of the Missoni items was far superior to anything I've bought in the past.  That had to be a really good thing for both Missoni and Target, but if the quality of the new stuff is far below the original stuff and the stuff starts to fall apart or looks lousy after a few washings, that could come back to bite them in the a$$.


----------



## iluvmybags

angel_flame said:


> I wonder if these are returns or a second round of manufacturing? I got the cardigan for the hubby and a hand towel for the powder room



I'm pretty sure it's a second round of manufacturing.  The throw blankets that were available last month had tags that said Q4 underneath the Missoni for Target tag, while the original ones said Q3.  There were also differences in the colors, the thickness and weight of the blankets bought now compared to the ones bought in September.

There's also far too many clothing items available now for them to all be returns.  They must have rushed another production through in order to meet the demand.  

This could also explain why returns at the store are being salvaged rather than put back on the sales floor - most of the things on the website are still being sold at full price while the stores clearanced whatever they had left.  They probably don't want people buying things at full price online and then returning them and buying them back at a reduced price in the store (which was happening A LOT).


----------



## modelina

What does it mean when it's salavaged?


----------



## modelina

I just broke down and ordered a few of the sweaters and skirts. How do the sizes run? I noticed some clothes were availabe in XS and others weren't, so I just ordered size S on those.


----------



## nova_girl

kodem31 said:


> It's funny because I hadn't seen a stitch of MFT at the Goodwill that I frequent. I just happened to stop by a smaller GW on a whim and there it was, the throw for $19.99! They also had 2 loop pillows for $14.99 each, but I wasn't interested in those. I spotted some girls cardigans for $12.99 ea. but I feel that GW can be too pricey for 2nd hand sometimes. I left those there too. Lol.



I was out running errands and stopped by Goodwill and once again didn't find any MfT. I don't even know where another Goodwill is but I might have to find one because if my local GW isn't getting the MfT stuff that means another one must be!


----------



## chanel*liz

I JUST got a couple of my items in the mail, months after I had ordered them when they first went live on the website. I got the cardigan, two sweater dresses, a puffer jacket, a scarf and the coffee mugs (which are soo cute!)


----------



## ashleyjena

modelina said:


> What does it mean when it's salavaged?



It goes to a salvage company that sells to stores like Goodwill or Salvation Army. That's how brand new Target items end up at Goodwill


----------



## modelina

modelina said:


> i'm late to this but my throws have the textured stitching like the "old" batch and they are both from the new batch Q4. sounds like a matter of quality control more than anything?



here i am quoting myself. 

more on the throws.....just got one of the passione throws from q4 and it's JUST like the one from the other new batch. flat simple stitching. yuck! i have the colore and famiglia throws from q4 and they are fine (the more complex stitching).  i ordered 2 more passione ones so i hope those will be fine. sounds like bad quality control...anyone else have this issue with the passione ones from q4?


----------



## modelina

ashleyjena said:


> It goes to a salvage company that sells to stores like Goodwill or Salvation Army. That's how brand new Target items end up at Goodwill



Thanks! At least Good Will and Salvation Army are good charities and people also get some great items at a good price. I just wish they would sell some of the things at the stores so those of us who miss the online shopping can find things, too.  I will have to check out my local Good Will, I guess.


----------



## lulu212121

nova_girl said:


> I was out running errands and stopped by Goodwill and once again didn't find any MfT. I don't even know where another Goodwill is but I might have to find one because if my local GW isn't getting the MfT stuff that means another one must be!


 
Check your Salvation Army's, they donate salvage to them as well. I personally have not seen it at my local Salvation Army, but I have seen other Target items there. I have seen the MfT line at my locan Goodwill. They appear to be selling it at 50% off.


----------



## kodem31

nova_girl said:


> I was out running errands and stopped by Goodwill and once again didn't find any MfT. I don't even know where another Goodwill is but I might have to find one because if my local GW isn't getting the MfT stuff that means another one must be!


I've also found MFT items at my local Salvation Army! I guess it just depends on who Target sells their salvaged items to in your area.


----------



## ashleyjena

modelina said:


> Thanks! At least Good Will and Salvation Army are good charities and people also get some great items at a good price. I just wish they would sell some of the things at the stores so those of us who miss the online shopping can find things, too.  I will have to check out my local Good Will, I guess.




Yes definitely! Just make sure that the Goodwill you're going to normally gets Target salvage items. Out of the 5 in my area, only 2 get Target salvage, you'll notice pretty quickly, because the ones that do usually have quite a few new Target items.


----------



## nova_girl

lulu212121 said:


> Check your Salvation Army's, they donate salvage to them as well. I personally have not seen it at my local Salvation Army, but I have seen other Target items there. I have seen the MfT line at my locan Goodwill. They appear to be selling it at 50% off.



There's a SA near work so I might go there during my lunch break tomorrow 



kodem31 said:


> I've also found MFT items at my local Salvation Army! I guess it just depends on who Target sells their salvaged items to in your area.



I think I'll call both GW and SA to see if they get any Target items before I go to one too far out of my way. Thank you for the suggestion!



In other news, the brown felt hat and colore umbrella are now on clearance. I should have waited on buying the umbrella because I could have saved a few dollars!


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> In other news, the brown felt hat and colore umbrella are now on clearance. I should have waited on buying the umbrella because I could have saved a few dollars!



Noca_girl - if you recently just bought I would re-buy and return. All those dollars here and there add up.


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> Noca_girl - if you recently just bought I would re-buy and return. All those dollars here and there add up.



I think I will do that, thank you


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> I think I will do that, thank you



You're welcome! Don't forget the code TGTHTT5Z that Catbaglover posted for 10% off. Still works.


----------



## nova_girl

azureartist said:


> You're welcome! Don't forget the code TGTHTT5Z that Catbaglover posted for 10% off. Still works.



When I went back for the umbrella I saw that the duvet set I bought also went down in price so I reordered that too! And I remembered the 10% off code, thank you


----------



## pellarin22

Once again thanks to this thread I am getting my Missoni sweaters. I ordered three sweaters and got 10% off my order thanks to Catbaglover and this sweater that I ordered http://www.target.com/p/Missoni-for-Target-V-Neck-Cardigan-Multicolor-Zigzag-Print/-/A-13474773 I got $10 off. Did anyone else get the same discount?


----------



## roussel

and i thought i was done... just ordered the passione sweater and striped johnny collar sweater, and the martini glasses...  i so ready for jason wu!


----------



## lilpursekitty

Did anyone who got the free corduroy jacket email actually get the jacket? I sure haven't...


----------



## DONUTELLA

I wonder why some people got e-mails for free items and some did not. I placed two orders on the release date. I received some items from each within a couple weeks or month or so. But there were many items that I received several delay e-mails, and eventually cancellation e-mails for some items. Within a few days of getting the cancellation e-mails I got another e-mail stating I would receive a $25 gift card in the mail for the inconvenience for each of the orders. I still had outstanding items for one of the orders that were still in delayed status at that time. I finally received the final items around Christmas which included a S and XS Pink Courderoy Coat but I was charged for them. I am definitely not complaining as I have already received $50 in gift cards. I just wonder what their criteria was charging or not.

Incidently I returned both coats anyway. They definitely were not the same quality as the yellowish coat I had seen in store around the release date. They also had a funny smell to them.


----------



## modelina

so i got my collection of throws (one in each color) and noticed that they are all of varying weights. the colore one is heaviest, then the famiglia, with the passione being the lightest. i thought i was imagining things but actually weighed them.  anyone else notice this? odd since they are all the same throw. they are all gorgeous and am loving them!!


----------



## Mininana

Can anyone please help me with this? Is the FULL size duvet the SAME size as the QUEEN? 

thanks!!


----------



## lulu212121

lilpursekitty said:


> Did anyone who got the free corduroy jacket email actually get the jacket? I sure haven't...


 
I got the email that said I was being sent a free corduroy jacket, although I ordered the Blue Open Cardigan. I did finally get the package & it was a Blue Cardigan . I checked over my cc stmts & I have not been charged for the sweater. We will see though. Target's track record is not good with this line.

I did not get any GC for anything that was cancelled.


----------



## nycdiva

Did anyone order sweater or card boxes and receive them? do you by chance still have your invoice?


----------



## kodem31

Yay! My mugs arrived intact and I love them! Now I'm fighting the urge to order the platter I want!


----------



## bubblevita

Got cancellation email for the Chevron platter I ordered a couple days ago.  Thought Target would have their act together by now.


----------



## kodem31

bubblevita said:


> Got cancellation email for the Chevron platter I ordered a couple days ago.  Thought Target would have their act together by now.


Oh no! Which platter did you order if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## azureartist

Mininana said:


> Can anyone please help me with this? Is the FULL size duvet the SAME size as the QUEEN?
> 
> thanks!!



Yes it is!


----------



## Mininana

thanks!!


----------



## azureartist

Mininana said:


> Can anyone please help me with this? Is the FULL size duvet the SAME size as the QUEEN?
> 
> thanks!!



Oh re-read the post and don't want to misguide you. I know for a fact that the Comforters are the same in Full and in Queen. In fact the tag says Full/Queen.

Perhaps someone else can comment on the Duvet? Logic tells me it is the same, but it is Target right?


----------



## bubblevita

kodem31 said:


> Oh no! Which platter did you order if you don't mind me asking?



It's the long rectangular one in Colore.  It's no longer in stock online.


----------



## queeniegirl

I just got my Colore umbrella and the black and white zig zag tee delivered.  I'm so disappointed that the colors on the umbrella look so faded and dull.  Also, the tee has a hole under the arm.  These will be returned for sure. I'm done with Missoni for Target.  I love my scarves, my sweaters, my notecards and all three of my throws but, I think I had better stop while I'm ahead!


----------



## nova_girl

I received my first colore umbrella yesterday. This is the one I paid full price for so it's going back, but I'm happy with it for the $13.98 price so as long as the second one is like this one I'll keep it. I also received the small vase today and I'm happy to report that it arrived one piece, not millions like I was scared of! 

I was at Target today to pick up a prescription so of course I looked for MfT items even though I knew it was highly unlikely that anything would be there. I was so surprised to find the black and white floral canister on the shelf with the other canisters. When I scanned it it showed as 'item not found' so I took it to the cashier. She was also unable to get the price so she took it to guest services and they priced it at $5.06, so of course I bought it!


----------



## modelina

nova_girl said:


> I received my first colore umbrella yesterday. This is the one I paid full price for so it's going back, but I'm happy with it for the $13.98 price so as long as the second one is like this one I'll keep it. I also received the small vase today and I'm happy to report that it arrived one piece, not millions like I was scared of!
> 
> I was at Target today to pick up a prescription so of course I looked for MfT items even though I knew it was highly unlikely that anything would be there. I was so surprised to find the black and white floral canister on the shelf with the other canisters. When I scanned it it showed as 'item not found' so I took it to the cashier. She was also unable to get the price so she took it to guest services and they priced it at $5.06, so of course I bought it!



i just returned a few things i got in the mail (iphone cases and ipad case) and the guy told me that they "damage" them out and don't sell any online items in the stores. i did keep one ipad case (the black and white one) and it's super cute. the brown one...eh. looked like pleather. anyway, i wonder if all targets are like that or just mine? because in all  my trips to target, i've only seen a few random items and nothing i would buy. he said they go to second hand stores, which is probably good will like others have mentioned.


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> I received my first colore umbrella yesterday. This is the one I paid full price for so it's going back, but I'm happy with it for the $13.98 price so as long as the second one is like this one I'll keep it. I also received the small vase today and I'm happy to report that it arrived one piece, not millions like I was scared of!
> 
> I was at Target today to pick up a prescription so of course I looked for MfT items even though I knew it was highly unlikely that anything would be there. I was so surprised to find the black and white floral canister on the shelf with the other canisters. When I scanned it it showed as 'item not found' so I took it to the cashier. She was also unable to get the price so she took it to guest services and they priced it at $5.06, so of course I bought it!



That's really a great price!!! I think the one I bought about a week ago was either $19.99 or $29.99, but I think it was the latter.


----------



## Palekaik0

nova_girl said:
			
		

> I received my first colore umbrella yesterday. This is the one I paid full price for so it's going back, but I'm happy with it for the $13.98 price so as long as the second one is like this one I'll keep it. I also received the small vase today and I'm happy to report that it arrived one piece, not millions like I was scared of!
> 
> I was at Target today to pick up a prescription so of course I looked for MfT items even though I knew it was highly unlikely that anything would be there. I was so surprised to find the black and white floral canister on the shelf with the other canisters. When I scanned it it showed as 'item not found' so I took it to the cashier. She was also unable to get the price so she took it to guest services and they priced it at $5.06, so of course I bought it!



I would love to get a cannister...great price!


----------



## kodem31

bubblevita said:


> It's the long rectangular one in Colore.  It's no longer in stock online.


Thanks! I ordered the round platter so we'll see if I get it! Sorry to hear that yours has been cancelled.


----------



## kodem31

I received my brown open cardi and it is lovely! It's heavier than I expected which is nice.


----------



## xanderbsb

I found this picture on Google and thought it was neat. It's all the MfT hand towels next to each other.


----------



## nova_girl

modelina said:
			
		

> i just returned a few things i got in the mail (iphone cases and ipad case) and the guy told me that they "damage" them out and don't sell any online items in the stores. i did keep one ipad case (the black and white one) and it's super cute. the brown one...eh. looked like pleather. anyway, i wonder if all targets are like that or just mine? because in all  my trips to target, i've only seen a few random items and nothing i would buy. he said they go to second hand stores, which is probably good will like others have mentioned.



I heard they're supposed to salvage all of the MfT items ad well but maybe a couple slip through the cracks every now and then.




			
				azureartist said:
			
		

> That's really a great price!!! I think the one I bought about a week ago was either $19.99 or $29.99, but I think it was the latter.



I think the one I have retailed for $19.99 and as soon as I wash it I'm going to use it to store my pasta 




			
				Palekaik0 said:
			
		

> I would love to get a cannister...great price!



It's really cute, and for the price I couldn't resist!




			
				kodem31 said:
			
		

> I received my brown open cardi and it is lovely! It's heavier than I expected which is nice.



I can't wait to get mine, that and the rest of the clothes I ordered should be delivered today!




			
				xanderbsb said:
			
		

> I found this picture on Google and thought it was neat. It's all the MfT hand towels next to each other.



So cute!


----------



## HauteMama

I was able to buy the orange/brown display plate/platter in store when they first came out, and I was pleased to see the large vase on the website. There is one other spot in my kitchen that could use a coordinating accessory. And while I did purchase a few items at first, I ended up returning them. But I am considering ordering the long brown open cardi because I have several plain dresses that it might coordinate well with...


----------



## azureartist

HauteMama said:


> I was able to buy the orange/brown display plate/platter in store when they first came out, and I was pleased to see the large vase on the website. There is one other spot in my kitchen that could use a coordinating accessory. And while I did purchase a few items at first, I ended up returning them. But I am considering ordering the long brown open cardi because I have several plain dresses that it might coordinate well with...



It's a great basic cardi to have in your wardrobe even if you're not a big MfT fan.


----------



## Lanier

Just ordered the brown multicolored long cardigan - thank you for posting the code!


----------



## kodem31

HauteMama said:


> I was able to buy the orange/brown display plate/platter in store when they first came out, and I was pleased to see the large vase on the website. There is one other spot in my kitchen that could use a coordinating accessory. And while I did purchase a few items at first, I ended up returning them. But I am considering ordering the long brown open cardi because I have several plain dresses that it might coordinate well with...


I think you should definitely order the brown cardi. I'm so happy that I did because it really is one of the best clothing pieces of the MFT line IMO!


----------



## nova_girl

I came home to four shipments from Target lol. I'm very happy with everything but I'm not sure if the XL brown open cardi is too big. I'm thinking about ordering the L and comparing the fit because I other than my concerns with the fit I'm really happy with it.


----------



## azureartist

Did you see this? 

Targets New Design Partnerships May Include Yves Saint Laurent and Balenciaga

http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2012/01/target-announces-new-design-partnerships.html


----------



## GirlieShoppe

azureartist said:


> Did you see this?
> 
> Target&#8217;s New Design Partnerships May Include Yves Saint Laurent and Balenciaga
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2012/01/target-announces-new-design-partnerships.html





ETA: Imagine the complete chaos!


----------



## nova_girl

HermesNewbie said:


> ETA: Imagine the complete chaos!



I can't wait!

In other news, I'm watching 'Selling New York' on HGTV and one of the ladies viewing an apartment is wearing the MfT panel dress lol.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Lol! Suprisingly, I have yet to see anyone wearing anything from the MfT line. Last month I thought I saw a woman wearing a MfT dress last but as I got closer to her, I realized it was the original Missoni.


----------



## kodem31

azureartist said:


> Did you see this?
> 
> Targets New Design Partnerships May Include Yves Saint Laurent and Balenciaga
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2012/01/target-announces-new-design-partnerships.html


Wow! This will be interesting!


----------



## azureartist

nova_girl said:


> I can't wait!
> 
> In other news, I'm watching 'Selling New York' on HGTV and one of the ladies viewing an apartment is wearing the MfT panel dress lol.



I heard the show "The Bachelor" has some MfT housewares.


----------



## DONUTELLA

One of the ladies on Days of Our Lives was wearing the girls version of the black sweater with the pink flower in several episodes. I too haven't see anyone in real life wearing the line.


----------



## lulu212121

azureartist said:


> Did you see this?
> 
> Targets New Design Partnerships May Include Yves Saint Laurent and Balenciaga
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2012/01/target-announces-new-design-partnerships.html


 
 Target better get their ish together is they are serious about these brands! This will be worse than some of the past Black Friday sales!



HermesNewbie said:


> ^^Lol! Suprisingly, I have yet to see anyone wearing anything from the MfT line. Last month I thought I saw a woman wearing a MfT dress last but as I got closer to her, I realized it was the original Missoni.


 
I know, I haven't seen anyone around here wearing theirs either. I have been though! I love what I have gotten!


----------



## xanderbsb

My first sighting was at a mall when a car's trunk was open I saw a passione tote inside. 

My second sighting was one girl at the mall in November wearing the black/brown open cardigan. 

My last sighting was early December at the Miami airport where a woman was carrying a colore tote.


----------



## jc0812

I haven't worn or carried any of my MfT stuff.  I guess I'm waiting for the hype to completely die down first.  I have had a few sightings though...I've seen a few of the bags being carried.  They looked great!  I actually ordered the B&W zig zag travel tote after seeing it on someone the other day.  It looked like a really great work bag.


----------



## Gia90024

I got stuck with a one week (now extended to two week) trip to NYC from LA -- I took about five of the sweaters, the makeup bags, iPad cover, etc.-- and just love it!!!  I am going to take a photo of the stuff here in the hotel room and post it tomorrow.


----------



## saira1214

I had an opportunity to get the bike for $150 at goodwill. It was sold by the time I could get there! How is it? Has anyone ridden there's?


----------



## nova_girl

HermesNewbie said:


> ^^Lol! Suprisingly, I have yet to see anyone wearing anything from the MfT line. Last month I thought I saw a woman wearing a MfT dress last but as I got closer to her, I realized it was the original Missoni.



Every time I see someone wearing a zig zag print I think it's MfT, M Missoni or Missoni lol



azureartist said:


> I heard the show "The Bachelor" has some MfT housewares.



Ooh I'll have to keep an eye out for them.



jc0812 said:


> I haven't worn or carried any of my MfT stuff.  I guess I'm waiting for the hype to completely die down first.  I have had a few sightings though...I've seen a few of the bags being carried.  They looked great!  I actually ordered the B&W zig zag travel tote after seeing it on someone the other day.  It looked like a really great work bag.



I've seen a whopping two people wearing MfT stuff. I know people are buying the stuff so I'm surprised I haven't seen more people wearing them. I also thought the black and white bag would be nice for work so if I come across one for cheap I'll probably buy it.



Gia90024 said:


> I got stuck with a one week (now extended to two week) trip to NYC from LA -- I took about five of the sweaters, the makeup bags, iPad cover, etc.-- and just love it!!!  I am going to take a photo of the stuff here in the hotel room and post it tomorrow.



Looking forward to the pictures!



saira1214 said:


> I had an opportunity to get the bike for $150 at goodwill. It was sold by the time I could get there! How is it? Has anyone ridden there's?



I'm sorry you missed out on the bike


----------



## azureartist

xanderbsb said:


> My first sighting was at a mall when a car's trunk was open I saw a passione tote inside.
> 
> My second sighting was one girl at the mall in November wearing the black/brown open cardigan.
> 
> My last sighting was early December at the Miami airport where a woman was carrying a colore tote.



It's all good - I was afraid that we'd see ourselves coming and going! It's kinda a sport or Where's Waldo... can you spot the MfT lol?


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:
			
		

> I had an opportunity to get the bike for $150 at goodwill. It was sold by the time I could get there! How is it? Has anyone ridden there's?



iPhone typo, meant "their bike"

Thanks, nova girl! I'm hoping some luck will come my way and I will get another opportunity. Maybe with the copper bike! That is crazy elusive, isn't it?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Last night I received the blue zig zag cardigan that I ordered on Target.com on January 6. I ordered a Small, which is a little big on me. I probably should have gotten the XS but the S will work. It looks great with the dress -- I will definitely wear them a lot this spring and summer! I can't figure out what color shoes/sandals to wear with the set. Any suggestions?


----------



## azureartist

HermesNewbie said:


> Last night I received the blue zig zag cardigan that I ordered on Target.com on January 6. I ordered a Small, which is a little big on me. I probably should have gotten the XS but the S will work. It looks great with the dress -- I will definitely wear them a lot this spring and summer! I can't figure out what color shoes/sandals to wear with the set. Any suggestions?



I wore mine with some dark purple Gucci suede boots I got from DSW last year. I also added a "real" Missoni silk scarf that had similar blue hues w/ a bit of purple to cover my décolletage at the office. I think you can pull in any jewel tone colors and it will look great. Black is always the standard as that navy is so dark on the maxi dress - it looks black.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

azureartist said:


> I wore mine with some dark purple Gucci suede boots I got from DSW last year. I also added a "real" Missoni scarf that had similar blue hues w/ a bit of purple just for modesty at the office. I think you can pull in any jewel tone colors and it will look great. Black is always the standard as that navy is so dark on the maxi dress - it looks black.



Thanks, azureartist! I was thinking purple would be good color. I need to start looking for a pair now so I'm ready when the weather warms up.


----------



## shoppity

Thanks so much for the 10% off code. Here are a bunch of things newly on clearance like hand towel and bath rugs.


----------



## kodem31

shoppity said:


> Thanks so much for the 10% off code. Here are a bunch of things newly on clearance like hand towel and bath rugs.


Thanks for the update! I just ordered a few towels, bath rug and shower curtain. I figured my bathroom could use a mini MFT makeover!


----------



## xanderbsb

I found this picture on google. Look at all those towels!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^I'm jealous of all the merchandise they had to choose from!


----------



## pellarin22

I picked up my cardigans today! Loved two, hated the men's black and white one, it was brand new and it looked like the stitching in front was defective with little pulls in the fabric so I returned that. 
If only I could find the scarf then my wish list would be complete!


----------



## paloma_mia

My teal and brown pillow arrived yesterday. I think my MFT collection is complete.


----------



## miffy

Arrrgh! Yet again tpf made me spend more money! I had no idea that the missoni line was relisted on target.com 'til I happened upon this thread tonight. 

I got the spaced dye shell (didn't get the cardigan, i'm not much of a cardi girl), the black pleated maxi skirt, black v-neck sweater, and the kids leggings. (The kids leggings are the only mt item i got from the original release and i love them!) I was able to get all 4 items for under $80 which is an incredible steal, but I just hope the quality is just as good.

I've had a couple mt spottings. A girl in my ballet class wore the kids floral coat and it looked super cute on her. And back in nov. i spotted a girl with one of the dresses (forget which one) at the Cosmopolitan hotel in Las Vegas. She looked really cute in it too.


----------



## ikny

More items on clearance now including the gold cardigan and shell and the Emma Roberts cardigan. Plus it automatically takes 20% off $75 orders and the 10% coupon TGTHTT5Z still works!


----------



## justlurking

ikny said:


> More items on clearance now including the gold cardigan and shell and the Emma Roberts cardigan. Plus it automatically takes 20% off $75 orders and the 10% coupon TGTHTT5Z still works!


 
Hey girl...you just made my day even better! I saw the clearance items with the 20% off, went thru e.b.a.t.e.s. and placed my order, and came here to post about it, but see you had already posted. What I did NOT know, is that you can also use the 10% code at the same time! I had used it on previous orders, and actually thought to myself too bad you can only use one code at a time, but you are 100% correct! There was enough time for me to cancel my first order (you have 30 minutes from the time it was placed) and then I went ahead and placed the exact same order using the 10% code. So thanks a LOT...another $7.xx saved on MfT, and even more when I get this order and return the same items I purchased at full price!


----------



## vhdos

For those of you who went to Target for the Missoni debut, can you tell me how it worked?  How long did you wait in line?  Did Target organize it in any ways?  How early were people showing up before the doors opened?
I'm considering going to the Jason Wu debut, but I don't want to get stuck in the middle of too much craziness.  If the process is fairly painless, then I might risk it.  Otherwise, I'll just wait until the hub-bub dies down.


----------



## queeniegirl

vhdos said:
			
		

> For those of you who went to Target for the Missoni debut, can you tell me how it worked?  How long did you wait in line?  Did Target organize it in any ways?  How early were people showing up before the doors opened?
> I'm considering going to the Jason Wu debut, but I don't want to get stuck in the middle of too much craziness.  If the process is fairly painless, then I might risk it.  Otherwise, I'll just wait until the hub-bub dies down.



I think it depends where you are.  Here in Tulsa there was no line the first day. I think most around here either didn't know or care about Missoni until it was all over the news. As soon as it hit the news about Missoni Madness our stores were cleaned out.


----------



## Soccer Mom

Some of the women's items online are now on clearance.  I was able to get a few cardigans, a skirt and a pullover.  The 10% off code still works too.


----------



## AshJs3

Just ordered the long brown cardi, emma roberts cardi, and black and white shell!


----------



## Lanier

I got my long brown cardigan from Target.com and it's too big.  I need a Small but it isn't available anymore on the website -- Boo!


----------



## saira1214

Has anyone been successful in ordering online and getting a price adjustment when an item later goes on clearance? I ordered the black and white hand towels last week and now they are on clearance!


----------



## pellarin22

I love the cardigans but I find them very small. I ordered the XL and I'm usually a medium in tops and they fit perfectly, there was no extra material at all. Overall I'm happy with the quality of the material. I thought it was going to be more of a cotton blend but it isn't.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

vhdos said:


> For those of you who went to Target for the Missoni debut, can you tell me how it worked?  How long did you wait in line?  Did Target organize it in any ways?  How early were people showing up before the doors opened?
> I'm considering going to the Jason Wu debut, but I don't want to get stuck in the middle of too much craziness.  If the process is fairly painless, then I might risk it.  Otherwise, I'll just wait until the hub-bub dies down.



I arrived at my store at around noon on the day of the launch and almost everything had been wiped out. I don't know if there was a line but I'm guessing it was pretty busy since everything was gone so early in the day. Later that same day I stopped at 2 more stores and it was the same scenario - just a few pieces left. I imagine it was complete chaos.


----------



## callmeprincess

I may get flamed for this, but I really don't get the Target Missoni hype.


----------



## kodem31

Finally got my round platter and I love it! I didn't expect it to be so nice! I also had to return my brown cardi in size L because I didn't care for the fit. I'm happy that I was able to reorder the XL for a much better fit!  Does anyone have the black and white space dye shirt dress? What's the fit like? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kodem31

That's ok callmeprincess! Everything is not for everybody. That's life. Lol.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

callmeprincess said:


> I may get flamed for this, but I really don't get the Target Missoni hype.



No flames at all! 

I totally understand that it's not everyone's taste or style. When I was going bonkers trying to get my hands on some of the items, one of my co-workers said, "Why do you want to buy something that everyone else has?" My response was, "Because I can't get it!"


----------



## happybag

HermesNewbie said:


> No flames at all!
> 
> I totally understand that it's not everyone's taste or style. When I was going bonkers trying to get my hands on some of the items, one of my co-workers said, "Why do you want to buy something that everyone else has?" My response was, "Because I can't get it!"



LOL, I'm with you on that one! The hunt was half the fun! It also helped that many of the MfT pieces were well-made for Target.


----------



## ikny

justlurking said:


> Hey girl...you just made my day even better! I saw the clearance items with the 20% off, went thru e.b.a.t.e.s. and placed my order, and came here to post about it, but see you had already posted. What I did NOT know, is that you can also use the 10% code at the same time! I had used it on previous orders, and actually thought to myself too bad you can only use one code at a time, but you are 100% correct! There was enough time for me to cancel my first order (you have 30 minutes from the time it was placed) and then I went ahead and placed the exact same order using the 10% code. So thanks a LOT...another $7.xx saved on MfT, and even more when I get this order and return the same items I purchased at full price!


 
Awesome, always glad to help!


----------



## kodem31

HermesNewbie said:


> No flames at all!
> 
> I totally understand that it's not everyone's taste or style. When I was going bonkers trying to get my hands on some of the items, one of my co-workers said, "Why do you want to buy something that everyone else has?" My response was, "Because I can't get it!"


So true! I think that's the reason I'm still obsessed, because I didn't get a fair shot at shopping the products when they first launched! However, I'll admit, I did enjoy the thrill of the chase! Lol.


----------



## shikki

saira1214 said:


> Has anyone been successful in ordering online and getting a price adjustment when an item later goes on clearance? I ordered the black and white hand towels last week and now they are on clearance!



The girl on the phone said she can do it as long as it is within 7 days of buying!

I got my space card adjusted! I also ordered the ottomans but those I guess sold out coz now they have disappeared!


----------



## saira1214

shikki said:


> The girl on the phone said she can do it as long as it is within 7 days of buying!
> 
> I got my space card adjusted! I also ordered the ottomans but those I guess sold out coz now they have disappeared!


 Thanks! I'll try it out!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I finally scored the brown/gold space dye infinity scarf on ebay! Now I just have to get the brown men's cardigan sweater and my collection will be complete.


----------



## Tygriss

shikki said:


> The girl on the phone said she can do it as long as it is within 7 days of buying!
> 
> I got my space card adjusted! I also ordered the ottomans but those I guess sold out coz now they have disappeared!



Intersting. They pointed me to their website which states they do not pricematch "target.com" prices. Since my latest purchase was listed as "online only" it wasn't available in stores, they wouldn't price match.


----------



## shikki

Tygriss said:


> Intersting. They pointed me to their website which states they do not pricematch "target.com" prices. Since my latest purchase was listed as "online only" it wasn't available in stores, they wouldn't price match.



Hmmm.....in that case you are probably best of buying another and returning the first!


----------



## HauteMama

I had purchased the display plate and stand when Missoni first came out in stores, and I just recently ordered the large vase. Amazing. It is just beautiful, and the two pieces coordinate to tie both ends of my kitchen together. It has clear oval/almond shapes in the bottom, which is an unusual touch. I realize more people are after the clothing, but these pieces are really well-made and nice looking.


----------



## azureartist

HauteMama said:


> I had purchased the display plate and stand when Missoni first came out in stores, and I just recently ordered the large vase. Amazing. It is just beautiful, and the two pieces coordinate to tie both ends of my kitchen together. It has clear oval/almond shapes in the bottom, which is an unusual touch. I realize more people are after the clothing, but these pieces are really well-made and nice looking.



The housewares are great!!! Almost bought the patio set when it went on clearance, but chickened out in the end. It's gorgeous - I've seen pictures.


----------



## jc0812

I just scored the Emma Roberts cardi on clearance for $8 and change!!    I'm so thrilled because I am one of those who wasn't able to score much in store at the time of the launch and haven't been able to score anything on clearance to date.  I already have the cardi full price so I guess I'll be returning it.


----------



## Palekaik0

jc0812 said:
			
		

> I just scored the Emma Roberts cardi on clearance for $8 and change!!    I'm so thrilled because I am one of those who wasn't able to score much in store at the time of the launch and haven't been able to score anything on clearance to date.  I already have the cardi full price so I guess I'll be returning it.



They still have missoni items in stores?  Congrats!  I had found one in stores and bought a size large....way too big but I've been wanting it for so long, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## LABAG

Ordered several pieces this morning-the Emma Roberts cardigan, space dyed cardigan and shell, and 'Chanel-like black cardigan and black and white shell -all for 108.75-yeh for discounts!!!!! I think these pieces will be classics-Im a little to 'old' for some of the more colorful pieces.
I want the brown cardigan but out in my size-pooh! waited to long-now Im to finite'- 

 Great score jc0812!!!


----------



## justlurking

azureartist said:


> The housewares are great!!! Almost bought the patio set when it went on clearance, but chickened out in the end. It's gorgeous - I've seen pictures.


 
I totally agree about the housewares. I LOVE them. Bought all the stoneware platters, minus the octagonal one (just recently when they put them back up) and all the mugs. I just love looking at them, as well as the picture tiles. Also LOVE the comforters and throws. I was lucky enough to get a prep bowl set in the store about a week after launch. On one place on the largest bowl, there is an easily seen imperfection...white spot about half the size of a pencil eraser tip right on the black stripe. I guess the person who had bought it couldn't live with it (maybe found another) and returned it, but I was thrilled to get it, and I have the bowl with the spot on top of my fridge so it cannot be seen anyway. Oh, and the poufs! LOVE them, even though I only got 2 of the multi-chevron. Now that they're gone from the site I'm sad, but I don't have a spot to put any more!

They did such a great job on the variety. I have thought though of several other things I wish they would have done (I hope I'm not the only one..lol). The top of my list would be dog food/water bowls (ceramic with flat bottoms), ceramic pitcher, and BED SHEETS. Why oh why did they do all these crib sheets, and not one bedding set for adults? I would have bought every set to match the comforters I got!


----------



## justlurking

LABAG said:


> Ordered several pieces this morning-the Emma Roberts cardigan, space dyed cardigan and shell, and 'Chanel-like black cardigan and black and white shell -all for 108.75-yeh for discounts!!!!! I think these pieces will be classics-Im a little to 'old' for some of the more colorful pieces.
> I want the brown cardigan but out in my size-pooh! waited to long-now Im to finite'-
> 
> Great score jc0812!!!


 
Congrats! I am older too...I'm sure older than you, and I have all those pieces you just ordered. You are going to love them.


----------



## LABAG

Thanks Justlurking-but how does 56 sound too ya:giggles:


----------



## justlurking

LABAG said:


> Thanks Justlurking-but how does 56 sound too ya:giggles:


 
Ok, you win, but I am just 5 yrs. younger than you, so I'm right on your tail girl! 

Actually, I came back to post that I just made my very first "real" Missoni purchase! I clicked on rue.la.la, and to my surprise (as I had not checked upcoming sales) up pops Missoni! Scarves, sunglasses and UMBRELLAS! While I did buy the MfT umbrellas, I really, really, really had wished they had made a long handled one. I live in Florida and prefer a long handled umbrella as it's bigger, easier to close up, etc. A folding one is good to carry into a mall or store when it's not definite it's going to rain, but if I get out of my car when it's already raining, it just makes more sense to use a long one. The umbrellas are $99, but no tax for me and shipping is free right now. I justified it because of all the money I just saved...lol...by buying so many more clearance items from the Target website!

I did think many of the scarves were beautiful, as well as many that have popped up on a lot of these type sites. I just don't wear scarves except when it's really, really cold and well, I live in Florida. It's a really good thing that I'm not a scarf person because I would have a nice little collection by now...lol.


----------



## LABAG

Just checked them out-nice but i spent too much today already-Target and 3 new books at my book club!!(32.85). I havent hit my fav store either-TJMaxx.
On a Target note-I have the black maxi skirt, and think the black cardigan and top will look nice. I bought the black and white jumper a while back for 16.48 and per a PF SUGGESTION-took off the straps and made a maxi skirt-cute!


----------



## jc0812

Palekaik0 said:


> They still have missoni items in stores? Congrats! I had found one in stores and bought a size large....way too big but I've been wanting it for so long, so I couldn't resist.


 
It's such a beautiful sweater.  There weren't many Missoni items left...I just found the cardi and one dress in a large.  I also returned a few MFT items and noticed that they immediately placed a clearance sticker on it but I couldn't see the price.  I was tempted to ask for the items back so I could repurchase them on clearance!

Thanks also *LABAG*!  I have the same pieces you ordered as well...I agree that they are classic and will never go out of style!


----------



## katlun

shopgoodwill.com has missoni for target items, most starting at $5:

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/search/...&sortBy=itemEndTime&SortOrder=a&showthumbs=on


----------



## queeniegirl

LABAG said:
			
		

> Just checked them out-nice but i spent too much today already-Target and 3 new books at my book club!!(32.85). I havent hit my fav store either-TJMaxx.
> On a Target note-I have the black maxi skirt, and think the black cardigan and top will look nice. I bought the black and white jumper a while back for 16.48 and per a PF SUGGESTION-took off the straps and made a maxi skirt-cute!



I did the same thing with my dress!!!  It is so cute worn with the Chanel-ish cardigan!


----------



## queeniegirl

katlun said:
			
		

> shopgoodwill.com has missoni for target items, most starting at $5:
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/search/SearchKey.asp?itemTitle=missoni+for+target&catid=0&sellerID=all&closed=no&minPrice=&maxPrice=&sortBy=itemEndTime&SortOrder=a&showthumbs=on



I truly don't understand what Target is doing. First, people fight over the mft things.  Orders aren't fulfilled.  Everyone wants the stuff. Then stuff is "salvaged". Then stuff is back online for sale.  Now stuff is online at Goodwill. Who is making these ridiculous decisions?


----------



## katlun

queeniegirl said:


> I truly don't understand what Target is doing. First, people fight over the mft things. Orders aren't fulfilled. Everyone wants the stuff. Then stuff is "salvaged". Then stuff is back online for sale. Now stuff is online at Goodwill. Who is making these ridiculous decisions?


 

I know!! did they make money on this?? or did ebayer?

really who runs Target?

thought i would post the goodwill site because there are some things there not on the Target site and some are cheaper like the collar johnny shirt and shoes


----------



## katlun

like this shirt is cheaper than Target's site;

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9263691

also there is a scarf

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9240730


----------



## kodem31

queeniegirl said:


> I truly don't understand what Target is doing. First, people fight over the mft things.  Orders aren't fulfilled.  Everyone wants the stuff. Then stuff is "salvaged". Then stuff is back online for sale.  Now stuff is online at Goodwill. Who is making these ridiculous decisions?


This entire launch frenzy has been strange IMO! It seems like everyone, Goodwill included, is trying to capitalize off of the MFT popularity. That explains why I have been hard pressed to find many MFT items in my local GW stores! They are probably sending the MFT salvage to the Goodwill website to see how much $ they can make! I believe it functions like eBay in the sense that the highest bidder gets the item. At least the proceeds go to charity or so I hope! I need MFT to disappear completely so that I can move on! Lol.


----------



## katlun

^Target does send it's salvaged items to Goodwill, they are not capitalizing off it they are just selling, you will find many Target items at Goodwill


----------



## HauteMama

I recently purchased the large vase from MfT and I adore it.


----------



## Palekaik0

Does the 10% code not work anymore?  I tried using it today and I get an error message saying I don't meet the requirements.


----------



## kodem31

katlun said:


> ^Target does send it's salvaged items to Goodwill, they are not capitalizing off it they are just selling, you will find many Target items at Goodwill


Yes, I know this. I still believe that they gain more from placing the items on their website as opposed to selling them in their stores. There is a chance to make more $ that way since they know how popular these MFT items are selling. At the end of the day, at least the proceeds are going to charity like I stated in my earlier post.


----------



## katlun

Palekaik0 said:


> Does the 10% code not work anymore? I tried using it today and I get an error message saying I don't meet the requirements.


 

got the same message, but there are sites with $5 off $50 that you could go thru...I know it not 10% but it's something


----------



## Palekaik0

katlun said:
			
		

> got the same message, but there are sites with $5 off $50 that you could go thru...I know it not 10% but it's something



The 10% is not supposed to expire until march.  I'm ordering a bunch of things and 10% helps....might have to put some stuff back


----------



## katlun

^wait and see if Target fixes it, the 20% off sale items is good till 1/28

or break apart the order into smaller orders and use the $5 off $50 on each order


----------



## Palekaik0

katlun said:
			
		

> ^wait and see if Target fixed it, the 20% off sale items is good till 1/28
> 
> or break apart the order into smaller orders and use the $5 off $50 on each order



Thanks for the advice katlun!  That's what I end up doing.


----------



## LABAG

I placed my order this morning and its shipped already with tracking no!! I got the 20 % of of 75.00 and $5.00 off of 50.00 and 5 % using my red debit card, and finally had to call Target to get the 10 % I kept getting tah it didnt apply to my order -I saved 40 %!!!!!! and free shipping-
Call Customer Service if you dont get it-I got an additonal  $16.25 off.


----------



## LABAG

queeniegirl said:


> I did the same thing with my dress!!! It is so cute worn with the Chanel-ish cardigan!


 I cant wait to wear it-I also think a black loose tank for the summer and flat sandals.


----------



## Palekaik0

LABAG said:
			
		

> I placed my order this morning and its shipped already with tracking no!! I got the 20 % of of 75.00 and $5.00 off of 50.00 and 5 % using my red debit card, and finally had to call Target to get the 10 % I kept getting tah it didnt apply to my order -I saved 40 %!!!!!! and free shipping-
> Call Customer Service if you dont get it-I got an additonal  $16.25 off.



Just spent some time calling their customer service and they never heard of the code.  So my call was transferred to another person who looked up the code and insists that its only for people with a new baby or wedding registry.  Hmph!


----------



## AshJs3

I don't think there are any ulterior motives on Target's part I just think the whole launch was badly handled. I think the unprecedented popularity combined with their switching of their website and inventory control/tracking system made for the perfect storm. They have new promotions and collections to move on to so when things were scheduled for salvaged, they were salvaged. They don't have room in the store, they have to move on.


----------



## kodem31

AshJs3 said:


> I don't think there are any ulterior motives on Target's part I just think the whole launch was badly handled. I think the unprecedented popularity combined with their switching of their website and inventory control/tracking system made for the perfect storm. They have new promotions and collections to move on to so when things were scheduled for salvaged, they were salvaged. They don't have room in the store, they have to move on.


I agree. Once Target sells their items to GW, they are no longer the beneficiary of any sales! It all goes to the charity, which is great!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

HauteMama said:


> I recently purchased the large vase from MfT and I adore it.



Gorgeous! It looks fabulous on your table!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Thanks to the wonderful nova_girl, I was able to score the brown men's space-dye cardigan!


----------



## nova_girl

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks to the wonderful nova_girl, I was able to score the brown men's space-dye cardigan!



Yay! I'm glad I could help


----------



## LABAG

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks to the wonderful nova_girl, I was able to score the brown men's space-dye cardigan!


You'll love it! I got it  a while back at the store on sale-wasn't even looking for that piece, and have worn it often-so warm and cozy
Waiting on my new pieces , on UPS, SO EXCITED, THOUGHT THIS MISONNI MADNESS WAS OVER. 
Any opionons on the blue zigzag cardigan? I wanted the brown cardigan, but sold out in my size.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LABAG said:


> You'll love it! I got it  a while back at the store on sale-wasn't even looking for that piece, and have worn it often-so warm and cozy
> Waiting on my new pieces , on UPS, SO EXCITED, THOUGHT THIS MISONNI MADNESS WAS OVER.
> Any opionons on the blue zigzag cardigan? I wanted the brown cardigan, but sold out in my size.



How exciting! What items are you waiting on? I love the blue zig-zag cardigan. I ordered size S; it's a bit big on me, but it will work. Do you have the matching dress?


----------



## LABAG

No maxi dress-its all gone. I ordered L in Chanellike cardigan, space dyed shell and cardigan, and black and white shell, and Emma Roberts cardigan.
Ill watch for the brown long cardigan, but after that, Im done. Thanks for enabling me:giggles:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^My pleasure!  Wow, you have some great items on the way! I love the Chanel-like cardigan. I thought I was done, but now I'm thinking I may try to get one of the space-die turtlenecks. Then I will be done.... maybe!


----------



## katlun

the Chanel-like cardigan:

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9256937

what was this called? they are calling it a poncho 

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9267428

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9256096

maxi dress, but no size:

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9252272


----------



## queeniegirl

katlun said:


> the Chanel-like cardigan:
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9256937
> 
> what was this called? they are calling it a poncho
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9267428
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9256096
> 
> maxi dress, but no size:
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9252272


 
I think it was called a Ruana, not sure of the spelling.


----------



## paradise392

i bought the rose floral button down shirt today from target..the cashier said it was supposed to be salvaged and the sticker tag on the price said salvaged too. the price on the tag said $39.99 but the cashier said it def wouldn't be that price..so she asked me if $5 would be good for it..im soo happy!! she just made up a price. 

where do the salvaged items go?


----------



## xanderbsb

I just went to Target's website & there's a lot of new mark downs like the blue cardi & passione cardi. There's still the promo of 20% off on purchases $75 or more. I couldn't get the 10% off code to work though.


----------



## xanderbsb

paradise392 said:


> i bought the rose floral button down shirt today from target..the cashier said it was supposed to be salvaged and the sticker tag on the price said salvaged too. the price on the tag said $39.99 but the cashier said it def wouldn't be that price..so she asked me if $5 would be good for it..im soo happy!! she just made up a price.
> 
> where do the salvaged items go?



That's amazing! I wish more cashiers were like that  Something similar happened to me when I bought the medallion comforter set. It retailed for $69.99 but I got it for $7.99.

From what I know salvaged items go to donation places like Goodwill. I've already seen a few MfT items at Goodwill.


----------



## Palekaik0

xanderbsb said:
			
		

> I just went to Target's website & there's a lot of new mark downs like the blue cardi & passione cardi. There's still the promo of 20% off on purchases $75 or more. I couldn't get the 10% off code to work though.



Now I'm sad...I placed an order on Friday and now everything is even cheaper????  I should've waited!


----------



## azureartist

Palekaik0 said:


> Now I'm sad...I placed an order on Friday and now everything is even cheaper????  I should've waited!



Just rebuy! That's what I had to do.  I even added more items I was on the fence about. Target you are evil lol!


----------



## nova_girl

paradise392 said:


> i bought the rose floral button down shirt today from target..the cashier said it was supposed to be salvaged and the sticker tag on the price said salvaged too. the price on the tag said $39.99 but the cashier said it def wouldn't be that price..so she asked me if $5 would be good for it..im soo happy!! she just made up a price.
> 
> where do the salvaged items go?



Lucky girl! A similar thing happened with me and the black and white pouf 



xanderbsb said:


> I just went to Target's website & there's a lot of new mark downs like the blue cardi & passione cardi. There's still the promo of 20% off on purchases $75 or more. I couldn't get the 10% off code to work though.



I couldn't get the 10% off code to work either, and instead of the 20% off it only gave me 15% so I'm not sure what's up with that.



azureartist said:


> Just rebuy! That's what I had to do.  I even added more items I was on the fence about. Target you are evil lol!



Great minds think alike! I also re-bought some things and bought some things I liked before but wouldn't pay full price for. Target is the devil!


----------



## Palekaik0

azureartist said:
			
		

> Just rebuy! That's what I had to do.  I even added more items I was on the fence about. Target you are evil lol!



Haha I did what you said and re-ordered the items!  Is it easy to return online items to the store from my previous order?


----------



## melvel

Damn, this never stops! I just got 2 towels, the black and white shell, black and white shirt and the zigzag phone case.... All discounted! Yay!


----------



## paradise392

xanderbsb said:


> That's amazing! I wish more cashiers were like that  Something similar happened to me when I bought the medallion comforter set. It retailed for $69.99 but I got it for $7.99.
> 
> From what I know salvaged items go to donation places like Goodwill. I've already seen a few MfT items at Goodwill.



soo lucky!! i bought my medallion comforter set for $30 or so.. don't remember the exact price. 

Goodwill must be loaded with lots of mft items!!


----------



## HauteMama

I'm just sticking my fingers in my ears and singing la-la-la. I cannot go through the madness of ordering everything again and returning. It is nice to save money, but I wanted these items and was willing to pay the price I paid for them, so I am going to leave it at that. Additionally, I bought the large vase at full price, and now I don't see it on the Target site at all. I see the small one as being out of stock, but I don't see the large one even listed. Weird. I love it, so I am glad I ordered it when I did!


----------



## LABAG

Does anyone have the purple zigzag cardigan?
Hows the sizing? running small or tts?


----------



## azureartist

LABAG said:


> Does anyone have the purple zigzag cardigan?
> Hows the sizing? running small or tts?



I just ordered it in 2 sizes.


----------



## LABAG

azureartist said:


> I just ordered it in 2 sizes.


 Thanks , but im sure the medium is too small and the xl to large.I took a large in all the other items.
I was able to got the blue zigzag long cardigan, and oblong famigila pillow. My  other order from thursday on its way-has some things reduced 5.00 more and one  item is 1/2 off. I am not going thru reorder, cause I did get extra 10 % off(only those with regestry) off. PS. i DONT HAVE A REGESTRY. Big mistake-on there part


----------



## azureartist

LABAG said:


> Thanks , but im sure the medium is too small and the xl to large.I took a large in all the other items.
> I was able to got the blue zigzag long cardigan, and oblong famigila pillow. My  other order from thursday on its way-has some things reduced 5.00 more and one  item is 1/2 off. I am not going thru reorder, cause I did get extra 10 % off(only those with regestry) off. PS. i DONT HAVE A REGESTRY. Big mistake-on there part



OK LABAG please walk me thru that one...what do you do to get the extra 10% off - just sign up for a registry?


----------



## LABAG

azureartist said:


> OK LABAG please walk me thru that one...what do you do to get the extra 10% off - just sign up for a registry?


 It was mentioned on this blog that there was a 10 % code, and when I tried the code, it would not let me. So, I called and the SA gave me the 10 %. Today they SA said I need to be registered, to a wedding, or baby register, which I was not.
So, I couldnt get the 10% today. I did get the clearance prices, today, so glad I waited, for this  blue long cardigan, as it was reduced 50 %!, and the pillow. 
Sorry , hope I made myself clear


----------



## Palekaik0

What's wrong with me!?  I can't stop ordering missoni from the website!  I ordered this morning and I'm ordering again now :/


----------



## paradise392

nova_girl said:


> Lucky girl! A similar thing happened with me and the black and white pouf



lucky you!! i would rather a pouf!! but i love my shirt too.


----------



## saira1214

Palekaik0 said:


> What's wrong with me!?  I can't stop ordering missoni from the website!  I ordered this morning and I'm ordering again now :/


Are you getting the 20% discount on both orders? I ordered once today and am trying again, but the 20% is not working!


----------



## paradise392

i order 6 things today!! i think i pretty much have everything from this collection..well almost everything. i cant stop ordering!!


----------



## saira1214

Does the 20% discount only work on certain items?


----------



## azureartist

saira1214 said:


> Does the 20% discount only work on certain items?



Clothing! Hope that helps.


----------



## saira1214

azureartist said:
			
		

> Clothing! Hope that helps.



It does, thanks!! Any non-clothing codes? I tried the 10% code and it's not working. Is it only for home goods?


----------



## LABAG

So does anyone think they will reduce these clearance prices? Soon? I still have a couple of things I would want to get-not have too, so Im waiting.........


----------



## melvel

LABAG said:


> So does anyone think they will reduce these clearance prices? Soon? I still have a couple of things I would want to get-not have too, so Im waiting.........



They already reduced it twice. For example, the black and white shirt was originally $29.99, then it became $20.99, now it's $14.99.


----------



## azureartist

LABAG said:


> So does anyone think they will reduce these clearance prices? Soon? I still have a couple of things I would want to get-not have too, so Im waiting.........



I think it's the last chance...if you wait too long your size may be sold out. When it's returned to the store - it's going straight to salvage.


----------



## LABAG

Thanks Ladies, I will get the last couple of items-I was so Missoni finished, but am noe truly complete! and sooo happy.....


----------



## LABAG

Im finished. Purchased the two chIffon vneck sweaters-in XL , wanted them slouchy, and another maxi skirt-loved that skirt, already had one and wanted to make sure i got another, 1/2 off, and a classic IMO


----------



## Palekaik0

LABAG said:
			
		

> Im finished. Purchased the two chIffon vneck sweaters-in XL , wanted them slouchy, and another maxi skirt-loved that skirt, already had one and wanted to make sure i got another, 1/2 off, and a classic IMO



Which maxi skirt?  The plain black one or the zig zag one?  I ordered the zig zag one and wanted to know how the fit was.


----------



## kodem31

Okay, this is my FINAL MFT order! I couldn't resist the clearance prices along with the 20% off! I used e.b.a.t.e.s. as well as a $5 off code. (I have no clue how that worked but it just appeared on my total upon check out?) Not complaining! Lol. I was able to get the Emma cardi, space dye shirt dress, gold space dye cardigan and the black and white zig zag tee. I'm DONE! Bring on Jason Wu! I'm ready for ya!


----------



## LABAG

Palekaik0 said:


> Which maxi skirt? The plain black one or the zig zag one? I ordered the zig zag one and wanted to know how the fit was.


 Its the black one. I wore around the holidays-several complements-is a subtle missoni pattern tone on tone zigzag-but I love it! Its not silk-but feels really nice.. I already made the black and white jumper a maxi skirt-so cute. will look cute in summer with a black tank


----------



## miffy

^good to hear that about the black maxi skirt. I can't wait for mine to arrive. Any modeling pics?


----------



## Palekaik0

Theres even greater sales now!


----------



## Couturable

Ah, this thread is still alive!  I just looked at some of the clearance prices on Target.com and got a little nauseous. Who knew there would still be stock left?


----------



## roussel

Still checking this thread and just placed another $75 order.  I got 7 items though, can't beat the prices


----------



## LABAG

I stopped buying! I missed lastest reductions, but got the 20% and  $5.00 and 5 % for using red card-and my things are out online so I got what I wanted -finally......since the first go around, when everything sold out.I cant wait I have many pieces coming......


----------



## kodem31

LABAG said:


> Its the black one. I wore around the holidays-several complements-is a subtle missoni pattern tone on tone zigzag-but I love it! Its not silk-but feels really nice.. I already made the black and white jumper a maxi skirt-so cute. will look cute in summer with a black tank


I'd love to know how you made your b/w jumper into a maxi skirt! I wish they'd made it into  a skirt to begin with because I love the pattern and the fabric! It's way too short on me so transforming it into a skirt is a great idea!


----------



## AshJs3

I want the sleep pants so bad, but I don't want to pay shipping. I wish they were at the store for $13.99!


----------



## saira1214

AshJs3 said:


> I want the sleep pants so bad, but I don't want to pay shipping. I wish they were at the store for $13.99!


Get them! I paid full price at $39.99!!


----------



## azureartist

LABAG said:


> I stopped buying! I missed lastest reductions, but got the 20% and  $5.00 and 5 % for using red card-and my things are out online so I got what I wanted -finally......since the first go around, when everything sold out.I cant wait I have many pieces coming......



Yeah! Good for you!!!  Me too!


----------



## nancypants

AshJs3 said:


> I want the sleep pants so bad, but I don't want to pay shipping. I wish they were at the store for $13.99!




just buy something that'll make it $50 for the free shipping and return whatever it is at the store. that's what i'm doing for the pillow. bought a workout jacket that'll go right back.


----------



## LABAG

kodem-Im all I did was cut the straps off, but  left enuf to sew  down on each side-Someone said they used them , as a head band.
I loved how it turned out-will be cute in summer, with a tank and sandals.

I ordered the pj bottoms at 18.99 but got 5 dollars off (spent 50 $) and 5 % discount , free shipping using Red debit card.
i CANT WAIT FOR MY THINGS TO COME..................


----------



## azureartist

LABAG said:


> kodem-Im all I did was cut the straps off, but  left enuf to sew  down on each side-Someone said they used them , as a head band.
> I loved how it turned out-will be cute in summer, with a tank and sandals.
> 
> I ordered the pj bottoms at 18.99 but got 5 dollars off (spent 50 $) and 5 % discount , free shipping using Red debit card.
> i CANT WAIT FOR MY THINGS TO COME..................



Hate to tell you LABAG - they are $13.99 now!  Awww the madness...it never ends.

To rebuy or not to rebuy? That is the question.


----------



## paradise392

i really hate target.com..i placed 2 orders, a total of 11 items and they shipped it to the wrong address -__-  they didn't include the house number on either package. i called customer service twice and they were no help at all..barely spoke english. then they said to call UPS to see if they can redirect the package. they said if they cant, then the package will be shipped back to target and then i would have to reorder all of my items. I told her that everything i ordered was sold out online and all she said was im sorry. ughhhhh i really wanted these items and i was so happy to see them on sale on the website. i really hate target. they said they had the right address in their system too..why couldn't they have shipped both to the right address?? i'm never ordering from their website again..im calling ups again to see if they can call target to validate my correct address(thats what target suggested that i do).  If they can't, then target is going to get another call from me tonight. 

ughh all i want are my missoni items :'( i'm happy for everyone else who ordered and got their lovely items.


----------



## azureartist

paradise392 said:


> i really hate target.com..i placed 2 orders, a total of 11 items and they shipped it to the wrong address -__-  they didn't include the house number on either package. i called customer service twice and they were no help at all..barely spoke english. then they said to call UPS to see if they can redirect the package. they said if they cant, then the package will be shipped back to target and then i would have to reorder all of my items. I told her that everything i ordered was sold out online and all she said was im sorry. ughhhhh i really wanted these items and i was so happy to see them on sale on the website. i really hate target. they said they had the right address in their system too..why couldn't they have shipped both to the right address?? i'm never ordering from their website again..im calling ups again to see if they can call target to validate my correct address(thats what target suggested that i do).  If they can't, then target is going to get another call from me tonight.
> 
> ughh all i want are my missoni items :'( i'm happy for everyone else who ordered and got their lovely items.



Awful! Just be persistent with CS - talk to a supervisor!


----------



## LABAG

azureartist said:


> Hate to tell you LABAG - they are $13.99 now!  Awww the madness...it never ends.
> 
> To rebuy or not to rebuy? That is the question.


 I dont feel so bad-I got it when it came out and on sale 16.00, so Im not mad-but the othert things


----------



## kodem31

LABAG said:


> kodem-Im all I did was cut the straps off, but  left enuf to sew  down on each side-Someone said they used them , as a head band.
> I loved how it turned out-will be cute in summer, with a tank and sandals.
> 
> I ordered the pj bottoms at 18.99 but got 5 dollars off (spent 50 $) and 5 % discount , free shipping using Red debit card.
> i CANT WAIT FOR MY THINGS TO COME..................


Thanks LABAG I can't wait to experiment with my own dress!


----------



## kodem31

paradise392 said:


> i really hate target.com..i placed 2 orders, a total of 11 items and they shipped it to the wrong address -__-  they didn't include the house number on either package. i called customer service twice and they were no help at all..barely spoke english. then they said to call UPS to see if they can redirect the package. they said if they cant, then the package will be shipped back to target and then i would have to reorder all of my items. I told her that everything i ordered was sold out online and all she said was im sorry. ughhhhh i really wanted these items and i was so happy to see them on sale on the website. i really hate target. they said they had the right address in their system too..why couldn't they have shipped both to the right address?? i'm never ordering from their website again..im calling ups again to see if they can call target to validate my correct address(thats what target suggested that i do).  If they can't, then target is going to get another call from me tonight.
> 
> ughh all i want are my missoni items :'( i'm happy for everyone else who ordered and got their lovely items.


I totally understand your disgust with Target.com! I have an order for 2 MFT hand towels and the b/w bath rug that have already been delayed TWICE!! I absolutely hate that you have no clue if the item that you are really ordering is truly available even if it says "IN STOCK" when you place your order! I spoke with CS about my order and they refused to let me cancel the items since their system would not allow them to do so. Complete BS if you ask me. I will be moving soon and was hoping to get the items before I'm completely out of my home. I don't want to keep coming back to my old home looking for my packages, especially when I made sure to order weeks ahead of my move-out date. I've finally learned my lesson with Target.com as there is no consistency with their systems. I will have to try my luck in the stores with Jason Wu because I will NEVER order from Target.com again!!!!


----------



## LABAG

I hate that some of you have had shipping problems.The same thing happened when the line came out-pure disaster! I took a chance and tried ( i also was charged repeatedly), and Im glad to say-my items were all shipped, I have tracking nos.-and will recieve them (4 packages) by the weekend. They say the second time is a charm-so for me it was!

I hope everyone gets their things-i think the mad rush to purchase, messed up thier systems.
i ordered when the first and second clearance happened, so I missed the latest markdowns-but the 5 % , 5 .00 0ff and 20 % was perfect!


----------



## queeniegirl

kodem31 said:


> Thanks LABAG I can't wait to experiment with my own dress!


 
That is exactly what I did.  I cut off the straps and then hand sewed the edges into the waistband.  It is so cute that way!  Perfect length also!


----------



## paradise392

kodem31 said:


> I totally understand your disgust with Target.com! I have an order for 2 MFT hand towels and the b/w bath rug that have already been delayed TWICE!! I absolutely hate that you have no clue if the item that you are really ordering is truly available even if it says "IN STOCK" when you place your order! I spoke with CS about my order and they refused to let me cancel the items since their system would not allow them to do so. Complete BS if you ask me. I will be moving soon and was hoping to get the items before I'm completely out of my home. I don't want to keep coming back to my old home looking for my packages, especially when I made sure to order weeks ahead of my move-out date. I've finally learned my lesson with Target.com as there is no consistency with their systems. I will have to try my luck in the stores with Jason Wu because I will NEVER order from Target.com again!!!!



Ughh thats soo annoying!! I learned my lesson too..they told me to take it up with ups and to call them..that would be annoying going back to your old home to look for packages especially if youre moving somewhat far. i'll be buying in store only from now on too..no more target.com for me. they have the worst customer service ever!!


----------



## nova_girl

I came home to four boxes from Target.com lol. My thoughts on my items are: the tall vase is bigger than I thought it would be; the glass platter is beautiful but it has some black "stuff" in the glass which might annoy me over time; I'm really not sure about the colorful coat because I think it might be too colorful; I like the "Chanel" cardigan more than I thought it would but I should have sized up because it gapes in the front when it's buttoned; I love the sheer black/brown shirt; I like the sweater skirt; I like both swim bottoms but I should have sized up; and I like the pink mixed media shirt. That's all I can remember for now lol.


----------



## HauteMama

With the pattern on the glass platter, can you really even notice the black stuff unless you are sitting right next to it and looking for it? Maybe I'm thinking of the wrong one, but if it's the one I have, the pattern is so intense that I don't know if anyone would ever actually see any flaws. And I LOVE the tall vase; indeed, I almost wish it was bigger! It's a statement piece, IMO, and it is better bigger than smaller. I can't comment on the clothing, but I am a big fan of the glassware.


----------



## nova_girl

HauteMama said:


> With the pattern on the glass platter, can you really even notice the black stuff unless you are sitting right next to it and looking for it? Maybe I'm thinking of the wrong one, but if it's the one I have, the pattern is so intense that I don't know if anyone would ever actually see any flaws. And I LOVE the tall vase; indeed, I almost wish it was bigger! It's a statement piece, IMO, and it is better bigger than smaller. I can't comment on the clothing, but I am a big fan of the glassware.



You're probably right, but it was the first thing I saw when I opened the box so I know it'll bug me. Maybe I can play around with the positioning on the stand so it's not so noticeable. I'll take a picture and hopefully the consensus will be that I'm overreacting 

ETA: Here's a picture, the black stuff is around 12:00. Now that I look at it again it's not too bad, I've just wanted this piece for so long and wanted it to be perfect but I still love it and am definitely keeping it (I just need to find a place to put it).


----------



## LABAG

You lucky gal! I had it in my cart, was checking out-and it was gone-da####n!
I think it looks beautiful-I got the bowl at the beginning kickoff-and absolutely love it!
So how is the black/brown sweater? is that the vneck-i got it too-since I missed the long cardigan-loved the colors.


----------



## HauteMama

Where are the flaws? It looks just like mine!


----------



## nova_girl

LABAG said:


> You lucky gal! I had it in my cart, was checking out-and it was gone-da####n!
> I think it looks beautiful-I got the bowl at the beginning kickoff-and absolutely love it!
> So how is the black/brown sweater? is that the vneck-i got it too-since I missed the long cardigan-loved the colors.



I love all of the glass pieces, which is why I was sooo happy when the platter became available again online, and on clearance at that. I wish I could have bought those little nut bowls but I didn't see them anywhere. I like the black/brown sheer sweater a lot. It was one of those pieces I was on the fence about and didn't want to pay full price for, but I really love it.



HauteMama said:


> Where are the flaws? It looks just like mine!



Ok, I feel silly now lol. I still see the black stuff (it's in the bowl section, not in the rim, if that makes sense) but I agree that it's not a big deal.


----------



## Palekaik0

nova_girl said:


> I came home to four boxes from Target.com lol. My thoughts on my items are: the tall vase is bigger than I thought it would be; the glass platter is beautiful but it has some black "stuff" in the glass which might annoy me over time; I'm really not sure about the colorful coat because I think it might be too colorful; I like the "Chanel" cardigan more than I thought it would but I should have sized up because it gapes in the front when it's buttoned; I love the sheer black/brown shirt; I like the sweater skirt; I like both swim bottoms but I should have sized up; and I like the pink mixed media shirt. That's all I can remember for now lol.



Lucky that you got your 4 boxes....im still waiting for mines and one of which says its was shipped on the 22nd, but with the tracking number, it says only a label was created...and its still like that as of today.  I ordered the small vase and thought it was supposed to be small so i can place my make-up brushes in them...but it was a lot bigger than i expected.  Plus its a little discolored at the top.  I guess I'll just use it as a piece of decoration or something.


----------



## Palekaik0

Sadly enough, all missoni items are now all sold out on their website.  I loved searching for the items in stores and going to multiple stores couple times a week!  Now that the craze is over I can start saving money again...lol  I will definitely miss this thread =/


----------



## nova_girl

Palekaik0 said:


> Lucky that you got your 4 boxes....im still waiting for mines and one of which says its was shipped on the 22nd, but with the tracking number, it says only a label was created...and its still like that as of today.  I ordered the small vase and thought it was supposed to be small so i can place my make-up brushes in them...but it was a lot bigger than i expected.  Plus its a little discolored at the top.  I guess I'll just use it as a piece of decoration or something.



I'm sorry your boxes haven't arrived. I still have a few more boxes to come, I feel sorry for my UPS guy lol. Are you talking about the small black and white vase? If you are, that was bigger than I thought it would be too but I got some nice fake flowers to put in it until I can get some real ones and I like it a lot more now that it actually has flowers in it.



Palekaik0 said:


> Sadly enough, all missoni items are now all sold out on their website.  I loved searching for the items in stores and going to multiple stores couple times a week!  Now that the craze is over I can start saving money again...lol  I will definitely miss this thread =/



Everything it sold out?! Going to target.com and searching for missoni was the first thing I'd do once I got to work (don't tell my boss). What will I do now, actual work?


----------



## AshJs3

Just went to order my PJ pants and noticed EVERYTHING was out of stock. Waaah! Is it really over?


----------



## Palekaik0

nova_girl said:


> I'm sorry your boxes haven't arrived. I still have a few more boxes to come, I feel sorry for my UPS guy lol. Are you talking about the small black and white vase? If you are, that was bigger than I thought it would be too but I got some nice fake flowers to put in it until I can get some real ones and I like it a lot more now that it actually has flowers in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything it sold out?! Going to target.com and searching for missoni was the first thing I'd do once I got to work (don't tell my boss). What will I do now, actual work?



lol...your ups guy must be exhausted...im gonna feel sorry for mines to if i get the packages.  And yes, im talking about the small black and white vase.  It is beautiful and i bought a black and white chevron rug from urban outfitters to match...lol.  
Haha...i use to go on target.com on my little android phone to order my missoni items during work.  Even this past week i've been doing that.  I guess your right about us having to do actual work now


----------



## authenticplease

Saw this today when reading on Fabsugar and wanted to share


----------



## queeniegirl

Palekaik0 said:
			
		

> Lucky that you got your 4 boxes....im still waiting for mines and one of which says its was shipped on the 22nd, but with the tracking number, it says only a label was created...and its still like that as of today.  I ordered the small vase and thought it was supposed to be small so i can place my make-up brushes in them...but it was a lot bigger than i expected.  Plus its a little discolored at the top.  I guess I'll just use it as a piece of decoration or something.



Today I was at Kohls and I  saw a tall vase and a short fat vase that I think looked just like the MFT vases. I didn't get one because the large one was $42 and not on sale.  Unreal how much they looked like the MFT. I actually picked one up and studied the bottom to make sure it wasn't!


----------



## kodem31

Wow! It's finally over which is great for my wallet! I did receive my cardigans as well as my shirt dress today and I love them all! I'm so happy that I was able to take advantage of the clearance pricing on some of the classic pieces!


----------



## Weekend shopper

My final items that I ordered have shipped.  This time I ordered the cardigan that Emma Roberts wore,  the duvet set, the cotton floral coat and the black skirt. I really enjoyed this collection.  I have not seen any posts about the cotton floral coat.  Did anyone else order this?


----------



## lulu212121

Oh no!!! It's all gone. Nothing shows up when I search!

I was wondering if they were going to continue to clearance while launching Jason Wu.


----------



## La Comtesse

paradise392 said:


> i really hate target.com..i placed 2 orders, a total of 11 items and they *shipped it to the wrong address* -__- they didn't include the house number on either package. i called customer service twice and they were no help at all..barely spoke english. then *they said to call UPS to see if they can redirect the package. they said if they cant, then the package will be shipped back to target and then i would have to reorder all of my items*. I told her that everything i ordered was sold out online and all she said was im sorry. ughhhhh i really wanted these items and i was so happy to see them on sale on the website. i really hate target. they said they had the right address in their system too..why couldn't they have shipped both to the right address?? i'm never ordering from their website again..im calling ups again to see if they can call target to validate my correct address(thats what target suggested that i do). If they can't, then target is going to get another call from me tonight.
> 
> ughh all i want are my missoni items :'( i'm happy for everyone else who ordered and got their lovely items.


 
This really is (almost) unbelievable.

I'm so sorry this happened to you. I can certainly sympathize. I am having flashbacks to Sept. 13th and the way they handled my orders then--cancelled for no reason, delayed then cancelled, and (my favorite) cancelled an item then relisted it for sale immediately after. I got one really great CS rep and one really bad one the two times I bothered to call. It sounds like you spoke to the same bad one I did unfortunately. (I actually opted at the beginning of the call to take a customer service survey after the call. When I held for to be transferred to the survey, I was promptly disconnected. I guess they already know how their CS reps are doing ).

I just noticed they removed all the MfT items from the site this morning. I placed my last order around 5pm last night. I just thought how lucky I was to have placed the order then. But when I looked in my account they cancelled everything. 

Really, it is the worst customer service I have ever encountered with online orders. I hope you can somehow get your orders (maybe with the help of UPS?).


kodem31 said:


> I totally understand your disgust with Target.com! I have an order for 2 MFT hand towels and the b/w bath rug that have already been delayed TWICE!! I absolutely hate that you have no clue if the item that you are really ordering is truly available even if it says "IN STOCK" when you place your order! I spoke with CS about my order and they refused to let me cancel the items since their system would not allow them to do so. Complete BS if you ask me. I will be moving soon and was hoping to get the items before I'm completely out of my home. I don't want to keep coming back to my old home looking for my packages, especially when I made sure to order weeks ahead of my move-out date. I've finally learned my lesson with Target.com as there is no consistency with their systems. I will have to try my luck in the stores with Jason Wu because I will NEVER order from Target.com again!!!!


 
I tried to cancel an order (when the price dropped) too, but was unable to do so. I also had a delayed item that I approved a new date for and of course today they cancelled-- I guess because they decided to remove all the Missoni items for sale. But it would have been nice if they actually honored the orders that were placed before they decided to remove the items. I wonder if they abruptly decided to remove the items to prevent people from buying at the lower price and returning. Wouldn't it have been better for them just to offer a one-time price adjustment?

I also had one item cancelled and five minutes later it was back "in stock" on their site. I quickly reordered (and it went out of stock). And the item actually shipped! I have the bad feeling that many cancellations are due to human error in processing. Anyway, I hope you get your order.


----------



## lulu212121

La Comtesse said:


> This really is (almost) unbelievable.
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to you. I can certainly sympathize. I am having flashbacks to Sept. 13th and the way they handled my orders then--cancelled for no reason, delayed then cancelled, and (my favorite) cancelled an item then relisted it for sale immediately after. I got one really great CS rep and one really bad one the two times I bothered to call. It sounds like you spoke to the same bad one I did unfortunately. (I actually opted at the beginning of the call to take a customer service survey after the call. When I held for to be transferred to the survey, I was promptly disconnected. I guess they already know how their CS reps are doing ).
> 
> I just noticed they removed all the MfT items from the site this morning.* I placed my last order around 5pm last night. I just thought how lucky I was to have placed the order then. But when I looked in my account they cancelled everything.*
> 
> Really, it is the worst customer service I have ever encountered with online orders. I hope you can somehow get your orders (maybe with the help of UPS?).
> 
> 
> I tried to cancel an order (when the price dropped) too, but was unable to do so. I also had a delayed item that I approved a new date for and of course today they cancelled-- I guess because they decided to remove all the Missoni items for sale. But it would have been nice if they actually honored the orders that were placed before they decided to remove the items. I wonder if they abruptly decided to remove the items to prevent people from buying at the lower price and returning. Wouldn't it have been better for them just to offer a one-time price adjustment?
> 
> I also had one item cancelled and five minutes later it was back "in stock" on their site. I quickly reordered (and it went out of stock). And the item actually shipped! I have the bad feeling that many cancellations are due to human error in processing. Anyway, I hope you get your order.


 
Did they really cancel your things? I was going to place an order yesterday, but I forgot to as the day went on. I would be sooooo mad! After all the 9/13 grief they got, they should never have to cancel another order again!


----------



## kodem31

La Comtesse said:


> This really is (almost) unbelievable.
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to you. I can certainly sympathize. I am having flashbacks to Sept. 13th and the way they handled my orders then--cancelled for no reason, delayed then cancelled, and (my favorite) cancelled an item then relisted it for sale immediately after. I got one really great CS rep and one really bad one the two times I bothered to call. It sounds like you spoke to the same bad one I did unfortunately. (I actually opted at the beginning of the call to take a customer service survey after the call. When I held for to be transferred to the survey, I was promptly disconnected. I guess they already know how their CS reps are doing ).
> 
> I just noticed they removed all the MfT items from the site this morning. I placed my last order around 5pm last night. I just thought how lucky I was to have placed the order then. But when I looked in my account they cancelled everything.
> 
> Really, it is the worst customer service I have ever encountered with online orders. I hope you can somehow get your orders (maybe with the help of UPS?).
> 
> 
> I tried to cancel an order (when the price dropped) too, but was unable to do so. I also had a delayed item that I approved a new date for and of course today they cancelled-- I guess because they decided to remove all the Missoni items for sale. But it would have been nice if they actually honored the orders that were placed before they decided to remove the items. I wonder if they abruptly decided to remove the items to prevent people from buying at the lower price and returning. Wouldn't it have been better for them just to offer a one-time price adjustment?
> 
> I also had one item cancelled and five minutes later it was back "in stock" on their site. I quickly reordered (and it went out of stock). And the item actually shipped! I have the bad feeling that many cancellations are due to human error in processing. Anyway, I hope you get your order.


Thanks La Comtesse. I hope I get my order too but if I don't, it's ok! I'm happy that the items I'm waiting on were impulse buys anyway! I've been lucky to receive all of the items that I really wanted from the collection. This MFT debacle truly showed how inefficient and inconsistent Target.com really is!


----------



## LABAG

Boohoo! I wanted to reorder some items for gifts-but all gone!
I do have 4 packages comeing tomorrow-snail UPS BASIC-.
I missed out on some of those popular cardigans-in the beginning-but was finally lucky.
I am so sorry I did not get the long brown/black cardigan-but got the print in the chiffon sweater.
Also DID NOT GET the black /white coat-but got the jumper, tank, blouse, and tee in that black and white print are mine.
Still this time around, no warning , just boom all gone!!. I hope Jason Wu is better(want a few items from his collection)


----------



## NWpurselover

This collection is going out the way it came in for me, with my order cancelled. I ordered on Wed and received the cancellation email this morning.  Deja vu!  You would think Target could have gotten their ordering system straightened out after the initial fiasco.


----------



## roussel

I ordered on Wed too but I got shipment confirmation yesterday.  Hope they're really on their way to me.


----------



## La Comtesse

lulu212121 said:


> Did they really cancel your things? I was going to place an order yesterday, but I forgot to as the day went on. I would be sooooo mad! After all the 9/13 grief they got, they should never have to cancel another order again!


 
Yes, they really cancelled.  (Perhaps they should have set the date to send everything to charity after they fulfilled the final orders--lol). It is amazing isn't it? I remember all of you from day one with the same things happening again and again. I guess I'm used to it by now (but, yes, a little frustrated, annoyed, etc.). I now assume these things will happen with my orders from Target. Fortunately, I usually don't buy collabs, so maybe my suffering will finally be over-lol. If any designer I love ever does a good collaboration, I hope it's with Walmart or some other store.

I placed my order around 5pm so I wouldn't forget to order the final few items I wanted (most as gifts). This morning when I noticed they had taken all the Missoni down, I was glad I placed the order. I had even received email confirmation but when I went to "my account" they had just cancelled everything without warning. I wonder if they had an official cut-off time? It would have been nice if that cut-off time was after they took down the items. 

It's a good thing you didn't waste your time ordering yesterday.

I'm also not so thrilled that I spent so much time, gas and energy looking for items that I could have gotten on clearance online for a lot less a few weeks later. But they kept saying they would not be restocking. 

Oh well, at least this thread was fun to read. Maybe it will continue until all orders are cancelled or received.


----------



## LABAG

Got the blue zigzag long cardigan -here from the mail when I got home-other things expected to be delivered tomorrow-so, love this cardigan-its light weight, definitely can still wear now. worth 24.98 to me


----------



## melvel

So now that it's all over, let's list what we got from this collection. I'll start:

Emma Roberts cardi - haven't worn this yet
Space dye gold cardigan - haven't worn this yet
Velour hoodie - haven't worn this yet
Black/brown long cardi - i've worn this, and I love it!
Black and white sweater coat - haven't worn this yet, got it on clearance
Johnny collar sweater - i've worn this and I love it!
Black and white shirt - bought on clearance at Target.com, shipment on the way
Black and white vest - bought on clearance at Target.com, shipment on the way
Colore ruana - this is probably my most used MfT target

Colore throw - love love love this!
Colore zigzag carry on bag
Makeup pouch
Passione umbrella
Zigzag flats
Colore zigzag scarf

Colore journal
Colore file folders
Colore bulldog clips
Colore pencil set


----------



## Palekaik0

does anyone know how the passione woman's cardigan run?  Im waiting for my package to come and was wondering if it runs similar to the emma roberts cardigan.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Here's my list:

Brown space-die twin set - I wear this set often and love it!
Brown space-die infinity scarf - haven't worn this yet
Long blue zig-zag dress and matching cardigan - haven't worn yet
Short blue zig-zag dress - haven't worn yet
Brown men's space-dye cardigan - still waiting on this to arrive
Black Chanel-esque cardigan sweater - wear this often and absolutely love it!

2 storage boxes (the pink floral ones) - love these!

I still may try to get one of the turtlenecks, then I will be done!


----------



## jc0812

Wow, do I even want to see a complete list of my collection?!  I'll give it a shot and hope I'm not too shocked.

Clothing:

Brown/gold space dye twin set 
Emma Roberts cardi 
Black/brown long cardi
Long blue cardi
Blue chiffon, mixed media sweater
Chanel-esque cardi
Black and white zig zag shell
Black and white tank-style zig zag dress

Accessories:

Colore tote
Passione tote
Passione flats
Black/brown pumps
Passione scarf
Passione infinity scarf
Floral satin scarf
Men's black/plum knit scarf
Men's brown zig zag knit scarf
Passione umbrella
Black and white headbands
Purple knee-high socks

Home goods:

Passione throw
Colore throw
Purple floral bath towels
Purple zig zag hand towels
Picture frames 
Passione zig zag mugs
File folders

I think that's it off the top of my head.  I haven't worn anything...only used the mugs.


----------



## AshJs3

My list: 

Stuff I kept:
Folder Set 
Colore Journal 
Famiglia Journal 
3 piece colore journal set
3 composition books (1 of each color) 
3 cereal bowls
Tall zig zag vase
Medium floral zig zag vase
Black and white shower curtain
Colore throw
Emma Roberts cardigan
Long black/brow cardigan
Long blue cardigan
Passione sweater vest
Black and white sweater vest

Stuff that I had at one time but returned: 
Chanel-ish cardigan
Passione Cardigan
Black and white tee
Ballet flats
Passione clutch


I think that's it. It felt like I bought everything they had!


----------



## kasumi168

Here's mine (all the way to Australia!)

Clothing:

Purple/Pink Zigzag Cardi
Emma Roberts cardi
Gold space dye twin set
Black/brown long cardi
Long blue zig zag cardi
Black/White tshirt
Black Chanel-esque cardi
Colore Maxi Skirt
Black/White sleeveless dress
Socks x2 pairs
Kimono Robe
black satin lounge pants

Accessories:

Colore Carry-on spinner
Gold Spacedye infinity scarf
Brown Ruana
Colore infinity scarf
colore umbrella
colore headband set
Passione train case
Floral cosmetic case (pencil case sized)
colore striped cosmetic case
colore zig zag travel valet
Passione cosmetic case (the thinner train case version)


Home goods:

Passione throw 
Colore throw
Purple loop pillows x2
Purple Zig zag pillows x2
Purple floral bath towel
Black/White Bath mat x2
Rose Bath mat
Purple Zig zag hand towels
Passione Hand towels
Blue/Green zigzaw hand towels
Tiled Picture frames x 2
Passione small tumbler set (8)
Colore Small tumbler set (8)
Stacked Nesting Bowls
10" glass bowl
Purple ZigZag Long Platter
Passione Dinner plate set (8)
Colore Zig Zag dinner plate (8)
King comforter - Floral
Queen comforter - Chevron
King Duvet  x 3 sets (Chevron, Purple ZigZag, Floral)
Baby Comforter x 2 (exploded floral, Medallion) plus matching mattress covers

*Sigh* i think that's it..
LOL! that's a lot of missoni that i have in my house!
I really wanted the poufs, but the were too big to ship to Australia (and if i'd used fedex etc, i could have bought the real Missoni Poufs)


----------



## AshJs3

OK I forgot some! 

Black and white infinity scarf <---My favorite thing from the whole collection
Gold infinity scarf
Colore long scarf
Baby blanket
Sleep shorts
Socks
Robe


----------



## paradise392

La Comtesse said:


> This really is (almost) unbelievable.
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to you. I can certainly sympathize. I am having flashbacks to Sept. 13th and the way they handled my orders then--cancelled for no reason, delayed then cancelled, and (my favorite) cancelled an item then relisted it for sale immediately after. I got one really great CS rep and one really bad one the two times I bothered to call. It sounds like you spoke to the same bad one I did unfortunately. (I actually opted at the beginning of the call to take a customer service survey after the call. When I held for to be transferred to the survey, I was promptly disconnected. I guess they already know how their CS reps are doing ).
> 
> I just noticed they removed all the MfT items from the site this morning. I placed my last order around 5pm last night. I just thought how lucky I was to have placed the order then. But when I looked in my account they cancelled everything.
> 
> Really, it is the worst customer service I have ever encountered with online orders. I hope you can somehow get your orders (maybe with the help of UPS?).



thankyou!!!! but guess what?! my order came!! i dont know how but it came! The address is incorrect on the packaging but UPS still shipped it to me..target was of no help at all.  well i called target last night (4th time) after calling UPS.  I called UPS (after i saw my package arrived at my local UPS facility since thats what they told me to do during a previous phone call) and asked them if they can somehow someway hold my item, change the address or contact target (thats what target told me to do).  They said they were unable to change it or hold it at their facility.  I said ok and thanked them for their time. Then i called target back and complained to them. They kept saying there was nothing they can do..then after sorta complaining more, the CS representative said she would sent a request to change the address and that it'll take 24-48 hours.  Why couldn't she have done that earlier? I practically had to beg her to do it!! I wasn't going to not get my precious missoni items. I think i got lucky when receiving my items today.  I don't think the request from target really had an affect on it because the request would take 24-48 hours..sooo when i got the news that my package arrived at home, i was soooo excited!! i was finally done calling target and UPS and can enjoy my missoni items in peace!

I hope everyone got their items and are enjoying looking at them like me!! I am officially done with buying missoni for target. on to the regular missoni line! (just kidding, i gotta enjoy wearing my MfT clothes first).


----------



## azureartist

Whew!   Congrats Paradise!!!


----------



## LABAG

What did you order? how is the quality of these items-the second time around????


----------



## queeniegirl

Here we go:

Emma Roberts cardigan
Chanel-esque cardigan (worn it)
Black and White thin strap dress (worn it)
Black and white zig zag tee


Brown Colore scarf
Mens Blue scarf (worn it)
Colore silk scarf
Colore Rain Boots

Passion Throw
Colore Throw
Familia Throw

Passione note cards
Blue note cards
Colore note cards

Passione pencil/skinny zipper case
Passione makeup case

I think I'm glad Missoni Madness is over!  It wore me out!


----------



## kodem31

paradise392 said:


> thankyou!!!! but guess what?! my order came!! i dont know how but it came! The address is incorrect on the packaging but UPS still shipped it to me..target was of no help at all.  well i called target last night (4th time) after calling UPS.  I called UPS (after i saw my package arrived at my local UPS facility since thats what they told me to do during a previous phone call) and asked them if they can somehow someway hold my item, change the address or contact target (thats what target told me to do).  They said they were unable to change it or hold it at their facility.  I said ok and thanked them for their time. Then i called target back and complained to them. They kept saying there was nothing they can do..then after sorta complaining more, the CS representative said she would sent a request to change the address and that it'll take 24-48 hours.  Why couldn't she have done that earlier? I practically had to beg her to do it!! I wasn't going to not get my precious missoni items. I think i got lucky when receiving my items today.  I don't think the request from target really had an affect on it because the request would take 24-48 hours..sooo when i got the news that my package arrived at home, i was soooo excited!! i was finally done calling target and UPS and can enjoy my missoni items in peace!
> 
> I hope everyone got their items and are enjoying looking at them like me!! I am officially done with buying missoni for target. on to the regular missoni line! (just kidding, i gotta enjoy wearing my MfT clothes first).


I'm so happy for you!!! There may still be hope for me! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## lulu212121

How fun! Let me look around to see what I have!

Blue Open Cardigan
Black Chanel like
Passione Zig Zag vest
Blue Hooded Zippered cardigan
Gloves
Socks 

Colore throw
Tall Floral Vase
Small Brown swirl vase
4 Passione Wine glasses
All 4 designs of the Soy candles
Journals
Sticky notes

I think that's it. I wanted more, though!


----------



## paradise392

kodem31 said:


> I'm so happy for you!!! There may still be hope for me! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!



thankss!! yesyess there is hope for you!! i hope you get your items!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

These are the items that I got:
Black/white men's sweater
Brown men's sweater
Gold space dye cardigan
Gold space dye shell
Zigzag blue cardigan
Zigzag blue dress
Black/brown zigzag lady cardigan
long black skirt
Colore cardigan(Emma Roberts one)
Passione Flats
Floral cotton coat
Set of mugs and Colore throw
Brown pouf
Floral duvet set


----------



## paradise392

azureartist said:


> Whew!   Congrats Paradise!!!



Thanksss!!



LABAG said:


> What did you order? how is the quality of these items-the second time around????



Ill post a pic of what i ordered later!! And ill be u
Posting pics in my missoni collection thread. I think i got like 8 things. My absolte favorite is probably the brown maxi zig zag skirt.  The quality of that was really good..but the quality of my zig zag dress was just ok..not as goodnas my skirt.


----------



## LABAG

So glad you liked the skirt- I missed that one. Please show pics-im illiterate-cant seem to do it! 
I am peeved, my 3 packages at local post office , did not get delivered today!
Oh well, Ill have something to look forward to on monday-at least i was able to get them before they were all gone. Excitement is building........


----------



## paradise392

LABAG said:


> So glad you liked the skirt- I missed that one. Please show pics-im illiterate-cant seem to do it!
> I am peeved, my 3 packages at local post office , did not get delivered today!
> Oh well, Ill have something to look forward to on monday-at least i was able to get them before they were all gone. Excitement is building........



Yess ill post pics..that was the only item inwas really excited about getting. Its length fits perfectly and i cant wait to wear it!! I hope you get yours soon!! I was so anxious to get mine and wasnt even sure if i was going to get it bc i had problems with the shipping address..but to my excitement i did!! What did u order?


----------



## LABAG

paradise392 said:


> Yess ill post pics..that was the only item inwas really excited about getting. Its length fits perfectly and i cant wait to wear it!! I hope you get yours soon!! I was so anxious to get mine and wasnt even sure if i was going to get it bc i had problems with the shipping address..but to my excitement i did!! What did u order?


 black /white tank, red and yellow chiffon mixed media vneck sweater, brown and black chevron chiffon vneck, black maxi skirt, brown sparkle twin set ,pj bottoms, oblong pillow,blue long cardigan(got this an love it),emma roberts cardigan.


----------



## paradise392

LABAG said:


> black /white tank, red and yellow chiffon mixed media vneck sweater, brown and black chevron chiffon vneck, black maxi skirt, brown sparkle twin set ,pj bottoms, oblong pillow,blue long cardigan(got this an love it),emma roberts cardigan.



Yayy you got so much!!im glad you did since they took all the misoni off the website. I have the lue long cardi and the emma roberts cardi too..but i found those in store. i wanted the pillow and shouldve gotten it  i hope you enjoy your items and get them soon!!


----------



## LABAG

paradise392 said:


> Yayy you got so much!!im glad you did since they took all the misoni off the website. I have the lue long cardi and the emma roberts cardi too..but i found those in store. i wanted the pillow and shouldve gotten it  i hope you enjoy your items and get them soon!!


 Thanks paradise-ive been looking a missoni pic blog-and saw you had some pics-nice ! I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## paradise392

LABAG said:


> Thanks paradise-ive been looking a missoni pic blog-and saw you had some pics-nice ! I cant wait!!!!!



thanks!!! i cant wait either! hopefully i'll have time to post some today.


----------



## LABAG

Today is my DAY!!! My packages filled with Misonni pretty things came!!
I absolutely love, love, love, love everything!.The packaging was great-plastic bags, with paper , and each item was new, never been touched by shoppers.
The quality of the cardigans are fantastic!!!!! The material divine! tHE vneck chiffon sweaters oversized, like I wanted them, colors beautiful! everything fit perfectly.Im so glad I was checking back at Target.com, and got these, as I so was disappointed the first time around.
Classic pieces IMO, and as close as Ill get to MISSONI:giggles::lolots:


----------



## Frivole88

here's what i got:

floral printed blouse         $ 27.98
johnny collar polo            $ 15.74
v-neck green sweater       $ 15.74
gold space dye tank         $ 14.98
blue zigzag skirt              $ 15.99


----------



## azureartist

LABAG said:


> Today is my DAY!!! My packages filled with Misonni pretty things came!!
> I absolutely love, love, love, love everything!.*The packaging was great-plastic bags, with paper , and each item was new, never been touched by shoppers.*
> The quality of the cardigans are fantastic!!!!! The material divine! tHE vneck chiffon sweaters oversized, like I wanted them, colors beautiful! everything fit perfectly.Im so glad I was checking back at Target.com, and got these, as I so was disappointed the first time around.
> Classic pieces IMO, and as close as Ill get to MISSONI:giggles::lolots:



That's one of the best parts - your paws are the first! Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## kodem31

LABAG said:


> Today is my DAY!!! My packages filled with Misonni pretty things came!!
> I absolutely love, love, love, love everything!.The packaging was great-plastic bags, with paper , and each item was new, never been touched by shoppers.
> The quality of the cardigans are fantastic!!!!! The material divine! tHE vneck chiffon sweaters oversized, like I wanted them, colors beautiful! everything fit perfectly.Im so glad I was checking back at Target.com, and got these, as I so was disappointed the first time around.
> Classic pieces IMO, and as close as Ill get to MISSONI:giggles::lolots:


That's exactly how I felt when I unwrapped my MFT clothing this week! It feels good to know that you aren't getting used items! No offense to secondhand because I'm also an avid thrift shopper but when you expect something to be brand new and it isn't, that's a bummer! So happy for you LA BAG!


----------



## LABAG

Ladies THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!! I just came back from church, had on my long blue cardigan, a navy sleeveless top, and dark denim jeans-love it!!!!
My sister in law said nice sweater!


----------



## LABAG

Ps, forgot to mention the oblong pillow-its gorgeous-its brown with cream zigzag pattern--why did i not get a couple-it was 14.98! looks fab on my sofa!


----------



## paradise392

LABAG said:


> Today is my DAY!!! My packages filled with Misonni pretty things came!!
> I absolutely love, love, love, love everything!.The packaging was great-plastic bags, with paper , and each item was new, never been touched by shoppers.
> The quality of the cardigans are fantastic!!!!! The material divine! tHE vneck chiffon sweaters oversized, like I wanted them, colors beautiful! everything fit perfectly.Im so glad I was checking back at Target.com, and got these, as I so was disappointed the first time around.
> Classic pieces IMO, and as close as Ill get to MISSONI:giggles::lolots:



Yayayyy!! so glad you got yours!! congrats!! they packaged each individual item really well. Yayy!!!


----------



## Palekaik0

LABAG said:


> Ps, forgot to mention the oblong pillow-its gorgeous-its brown with cream zigzag pattern--why did i not get a couple-it was 14.98! looks fab on my sofa!



Glad to hear the pillow was nice!  I can't wait to get mines on monday, unfortunately i only ordered 1


----------



## LABAG

Palekaik0 said:


> Glad to hear the pillow was nice! I can't wait to get mines on monday, unfortunately i only ordered 1


 YOU'LL love it! its very rich looking........... i only got one as well-UGH


----------



## Palekaik0

LABAG said:


> YOU'LL love it! its very rich looking........... i only got one as well-UGH



I ordered the same pattern as you to!  I don't even have space for it, but I was tempted to buy it because it was on sale.  I kinda wish I can order more items.   I've never had such an obsession with a collaboration.


----------



## Palekaik0

would u ladies ever keep 2 of the same item?  2 weeks ago i ordered the emma roberts cardi and a couple days later it went on sale even cheaper.  So i ordered another one and was hoping to return the one that costs more.  But now im thinking about keeping both in case one wears out or something (since its one of my favorite pieces).  To the ones that wore it already, does it still look great after washing?


----------



## LABAG

as to your question-yes I would and have bought two of the same in clothing  , but mostly duplicates of the same item, just different color. I did get a  Missoni black maxi skirt-had one, but when it went on sale-luv it so much-wanted another.I can see it in my closet for years......
I only have one emma roberts cardigan, but find that the fabric is very good-and why not-it was cheaper


----------



## Palekaik0

LABAG said:
			
		

> as to your question-yes I would and have bought two of the same in clothing  , but mostly duplicates of the same item, just different color. I did get a  Missoni black maxi skirt-had one, but when it went on sale-luv it so much-wanted another.I can see it in my closet for years......
> I only have one emma roberts cardigan, but find that the fabric is very good-and why not-it was cheaper



Thanks!  I will keep it!


----------



## LABAG

Palekaik0 said:


> Glad to hear the pillow was nice! I can't wait to get mines on monday, unfortunately i only ordered 1


 Did you get your pillow-did you love it? Im so mad I didnt get two-its gorgeous IMO


----------



## Palekaik0

LABAG said:
			
		

> Did you get your pillow-did you love it? Im so mad I didnt get two-its gorgeous IMO



Just got it yesterday!  I love it so much!  Def wish I had ordered 2!  Its way nicer than the pictures and its super soft and fluffy.


----------



## nova_girl

My last 4 shipments arrived today. I'll miss not having big MfT boxes waiting for me when I come home. The only new thing that arrived was the black maxi skirt; after reading some reviews online I wasn't sure I'd like it but I think I'll keep it since I don't have a long black skirt in my wardrobe. The other items were things I re-ordered once the price went down (pink flats, chiffon shirt, black and white tee and colorful coat). At least I still have my ebay MfT items waiting for me at the Post Office


----------



## LABAG

Nova_girl , forget the reviews-its a great long black skirt-i love the pattern, tone one tone, but definitely zigzagged.-I bought two I love it so much I know its polyester-but it feels wonderful.:lolots:


----------



## modelina

Alright, i got my last shipment of Missoni yesterday and wow, i love it! I'm really bummed that it suddenly disappeared from the site.  I got the space dye vest,  black and white chevron vest, green sweater, pajama pants, black and white chevron dress, and coloure striped sweater...all that for barely $120 with all those discounts and coupons. Mind you, I already had the throws, ipad case, umbrella, and luggage. You would think I would be Missoni'ed out but NOPE! lol  I think I was needing an intervention so perhaps it's good it all disappeared. BTW no matter where I go people stop me and say "Love that Missoni" or "is that Missoni?" :lolots:


----------



## heathery

Hey, everyone! I'm new here. I discovered this forum after Googling "Missoni for Target" and this was in the results. I ended up reading through this entire topic and enjoyed following along with all your MfT-enduced highs and lows!

In the end, I tracked down four returns from my local store's clearance racks and got six things from the online restock, so I came away with ten pieces. Though it feels greedy to say this, there are a few things that got away. I would have really liked to have gotten the brown open cardigan, and it will forever haunt me that I held in my hands the gold infinity scarf ... and put it back. I'm a bargain hunter (MfT, even on clearance, was a massive splurge for me), and I just couldn't justify paying that much for a scarf. Having said that, I'm absolutely thrilled with what I got and actually don't have even a bit of buyer's remorse. As someone who usually scoops things up from the clearance racks when they're a couple bucks, that's saying something! 

What I got...

Black sweater dress with front panel
Brown/blue zigzag sweater dress
Blue/brown zigzag cardigan
Purple/green v-neck cardigan
Gold space-dyed cardigan
Gold space-dyed tank
Girl's brown leggings
Girl's zigzag scarf
Colore canvas tote
Colore umbrella


----------



## paradise392

heathery said:


> Hey, everyone! I'm new here. I discovered this forum after Googling "Missoni for Target" and this was in the results. I ended up reading through this entire topic and enjoyed following along with all your MfT-enduced highs and lows!
> 
> In the end, I tracked down four returns from my local store's clearance racks and got six things from the online restock, so I came away with ten pieces. Though it feels greedy to say this, there are a few things that got away. I would have really liked to have gotten the brown open cardigan, and it will forever haunt me that I held in my hands the gold infinity scarf ... and put it back. I'm a bargain hunter (MfT, even on clearance, was a massive splurge for me), and I just couldn't justify paying that much for a scarf. Having said that, I'm absolutely thrilled with what I got and actually don't have even a bit of buyer's remorse. As someone who usually scoops things up from the clearance racks when they're a couple bucks, that's saying something!
> 
> What I got...
> 
> Black sweater dress with front panel
> Brown/blue zigzag sweater dress
> Blue/brown zigzag cardigan
> Purple/green v-neck cardigan
> Gold space-dyed cardigan
> Gold space-dyed tank
> Girl's brown leggings
> Girl's zigzag scarf
> Colore canvas tote
> Colore umbrella




great finds!!


----------



## modelina

heathery said:


> Hey, everyone! I'm new here. I discovered this forum after Googling "Missoni for Target" and this was in the results. I ended up reading through this entire topic and enjoyed following along with all your MfT-enduced highs and lows!
> 
> In the end, I tracked down four returns from my local store's clearance racks and got six things from the online restock, so I came away with ten pieces. Though it feels greedy to say this, there are a few things that got away. I would have really liked to have gotten the brown open cardigan, and it will forever haunt me that I held in my hands the gold infinity scarf ... and put it back. I'm a bargain hunter (MfT, even on clearance, was a massive splurge for me), and I just couldn't justify paying that much for a scarf. Having said that, I'm absolutely thrilled with what I got and actually don't have even a bit of buyer's remorse. As someone who usually scoops things up from the clearance racks when they're a couple bucks, that's saying something!
> 
> What I got...
> 
> Black sweater dress with front panel
> Brown/blue zigzag sweater dress
> Blue/brown zigzag cardigan
> Purple/green v-neck cardigan
> Gold space-dyed cardigan
> Gold space-dyed tank
> Girl's brown leggings
> Girl's zigzag scarf
> Colore canvas tote
> Colore umbrella



lucky lady!  my local targets salvages everything and i haven't seen a missoni item in a store in forever.


----------



## AshJs3

I wore my black and white sweater vest yesterday. I was a little disappointed. The Passione one was made with such a better knit. The black and white had that 'holey' type knit and by the end of the day it had a couple of pulls. I sit at a desk all day so it definitely should not have done that. I only paid $14 for it though so, not that big of a loss.


----------



## azureartist

AshJs3 said:


> I wore my black and white sweater vest yesterday. I was a little disappointed. The Passione one was made with such a better knit. The black and white had that 'holey' type knit and by the end of the day it had a couple of pulls. I sit at a desk all day so it definitely should not have done that. I only paid $14 for it though so, not that big of a loss.



I find some items are more delicate than others. I wear minimal jewelry or bracelets that will not snag when brushed against the sweater.

Also I'm kind OCD about it and I pull those snags from outside in if possible.

Trust me - no one notices but you.


----------



## AshJs3

azureartist said:


> I find some items are more delicate than others. I wear minimal jewelry or bracelets that will not snag when brushed against the sweater.
> 
> Also I'm kind OCD about it and I pull those snags from outside in if possible.
> 
> *Trust me - no one notices but you*.



Ha! That's probably true. I'll see how it goes through the wash. I'll probably keep it in my closet for a while.


----------



## Palekaik0

Wore my gold space dye cardigan to work today and received a couple of compliments  the quality and everything about it is perfect!


----------



## Gia90024

AshJs3 said:


> Ha! That's probably true. I'll see how it goes through the wash. I'll probably keep it in my closet for a while.



For wash, someone many many posts ago mentioned using Dreft -- not having kids, I had never used it, but bought a bottle (at Target of course) and wanted to say how well it worked.  I washed all of the long cardigans and big sweaters and all came out soft and undamaged, with colors unchanged.  I got almost all of my items for eBay prices and was super worried about damaging them in the wash.


----------



## oupiphi

Just wondering if anyone with a throw from the original release had a pic of the white tag under the Missoni label?  I bought a colore one in September and cut the white paper-like tag off, but I would like to know if there is a code that differentiates the first release from the second (Nov/Dec release?)  I ordered a colore throw from target.com when they restocked online in December and it is a totally different quality (and not for the better!)  I have since then purchased 2 on eBay from sellers who claim that it was from the original release but they all say "Q4" and are the lighter versions.  I know that I have lost my mind in the madness to find another heavy throw, but I am so frustrated to have paid waaaay over retail for the same quality that I paid $39.99 for in December!    Any help/advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## saira1214

oupiphi said:


> Just wondering if anyone with a throw from the original release had a pic of the white tag under the Missoni label? I bought a colore one in September and cut the white paper-like tag off, but I would like to know if there is a code that differentiates the first release from the second (Nov/Dec release?) I ordered a colore throw from target.com when they restocked online in December and it is a totally different quality (and not for the better!) I have since then purchased 2 on eBay from sellers who claim that it was from the original release but they all say "Q4" and are the lighter versions. I know that I have lost my mind in the madness to find another heavy throw, but I am so frustrated to have paid waaaay over retail for the same quality that I paid $39.99 for in December!  Any help/advice is greatly appreciated!!


 The original release ones say "Q3."  I do not have a throw from the original release, but that is what members have said on this thread.


----------



## modelina

oupiphi said:


> Just wondering if anyone with a throw from the original release had a pic of the white tag under the Missoni label?  I bought a colore one in September and cut the white paper-like tag off, but I would like to know if there is a code that differentiates the first release from the second (Nov/Dec release?)  I ordered a colore throw from target.com when they restocked online in December and it is a totally different quality (and not for the better!)  I have since then purchased 2 on eBay from sellers who claim that it was from the original release but they all say "Q4" and are the lighter versions.  I know that I have lost my mind in the madness to find another heavy throw, but I am so frustrated to have paid waaaay over retail for the same quality that I paid $39.99 for in December!    Any help/advice is greatly appreciated!!



Yeah, Q3 is original release and Q4 are the second release ones. I learned that here on this thread. I bought two from ebay Q4 (one famiglia one and one colore one) and the passione one Q4 directly from target.  Me with OCD i weighed them. The coloure one is the heaviest (almost 4 lbs) and the best made, next is famiglia (3.5 lbs) and the passione one is the lightest (2.9 lbs).  All 3 of them do not have the straight stitching some people were complaining about and as far as I'm concerned, I like them and think they are of good quality for $40. Of course, I have nothing to compare them to. I've never seen Q3 in real life. It seems like it's the color of the blanket that differentiates the quality/weight? Not sure.  I did get one passione one from target that was heavy (almost 4 lbs) but I returned it because the dye job wasn't as good as the one I kept.  It seems like there is no quality control and what you get is what you get lol.  It's weird how one of my blankets is almost a pound heavier than the other. I have used the colore one the least because I'm afraid to ruin it. Plus it's a bit heavy (I kind of like lighter blankets). Not sure if this helps but just my experience with these.


----------



## LABAG

I HAD TO TELL YOU LADIES-i SCORED TWO PASSION PILLOWS WITH THE NEON GREEN VVELVET ON THE OTHER SIDE FOR -WAIT FOR IT........ 2.26 EACH- AS IS PRICE!
i ALMOST FELL ON FLOOR-ill gift them to my daughter .


----------



## iluvmybags

oupiphi said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone with a throw from the original release had a pic of the white tag under the Missoni label?  I bought a colore one in September and cut the white paper-like tag off, but I would like to know if there is a code that differentiates the first release from the second (Nov/Dec release?)  I ordered a colore throw from target.com when they restocked online in December and it is a totally different quality (and not for the better!)  I have since then purchased 2 on eBay from sellers who claim that it was from the original release but they all say "Q4" and are the lighter versions.  I know that I have lost my mind in the madness to find another heavy throw, but I am so frustrated to have paid waaaay over retail for the same quality that I paid $39.99 for in December!    Any help/advice is greatly appreciated!!



I have two throws from the original release - colore and passione. I also have one of each from the second release as well as famiglia. There is a difference in the thickness of the later ones, but what was more obvious to me are the colors. The colors of the second release aren't as saturated & are brighter. I know people mentioned the white specks, but once I unrolled & used the new ones, they fluffed up & those specks were no longer that obvious.

IMO, though second release are still nice blankets for $40, I just think that people who own an original got spoiled cuz they were so much nicer. I gave the second release blankets as Xmas gifts & everyone loved them (my mom wanted to know if I could get her a 2nd one!)

Here's a pic of the tags from an original colore & passione & the new passione. I haven't unrolled my new Colore yet & I can't get to the tag while its still rolled.


----------



## Palekaik0

LABAG said:
			
		

> I HAD TO TELL YOU LADIES-i SCORED TWO PASSION PILLOWS WITH THE NEON GREEN VVELVET ON THE OTHER SIDE FOR -WAIT FOR IT........ 2.26 EACH- AS IS PRICE!
> i ALMOST FELL ON FLOOR-ill gift them to my daughter .



How?????  I'm jealous, she'll enjoy them!


----------



## LABAG

The SA said Missoni line was discountinued and so they had 6 left they put @2.26-I got the last two-yah!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

heathery said:


> Hey, everyone! I'm new here. I discovered this forum after Googling "Missoni for Target" and this was in the results. I ended up reading through this entire topic and enjoyed following along with all your MfT-enduced highs and lows!
> 
> In the end, I tracked down four returns from my local store's clearance racks and got six things from the online restock, so I came away with ten pieces. Though it feels greedy to say this, there are a few things that got away. I would have really liked to have gotten the brown open cardigan, and it will forever haunt me that I held in my hands the gold infinity scarf ... and put it back. I'm a bargain hunter (MfT, even on clearance, was a massive splurge for me), and I just couldn't justify paying that much for a scarf. Having said that, I'm absolutely thrilled with what I got and actually don't have even a bit of buyer's remorse. As someone who usually scoops things up from the clearance racks when they're a couple bucks, that's saying something!
> 
> What I got...
> 
> Black sweater dress with front panel
> Brown/blue zigzag sweater dress
> Blue/brown zigzag cardigan
> Purple/green v-neck cardigan
> Gold space-dyed cardigan
> Gold space-dyed tank
> Girl's brown leggings
> Girl's zigzag scarf
> Colore canvas tote
> Colore umbrella



Welcome to The Purse Forum!!


----------



## heathery

HermesNewbie said:


> Welcome to The Purse Forum!!


Thank you!

Finally wore my sweater dress for the first time.


----------



## azureartist

heathery said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Finally wore my sweater dress for the first time.



Wow looks so fresh with that aqua coat! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Palekaik0

heathery said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> Finally wore my sweater dress for the first time.



That looks great!  I love the color of your jacket!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

heathery said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Finally wore my sweater dress for the first time.



Perfection!!


----------



## heathery

HermesNewbie said:


> Perfection!!





Palekaik0 said:


> That looks great! I love the color of your jacket!



Thank you! 



azureartist said:


> Wow looks so fresh with that aqua coat! Thanks for the idea!



No problem!


----------



## bagsforme

heathery said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> No problem!




Great trench.  Who makes it?


----------



## heathery

bagsforme said:


> Great trench.  Who makes it?


It's from the LC Lauren Conrad line at Kohl's.


----------



## queeniegirl

oupiphi said:


> Just wondering if anyone with a throw from the original release had a pic of the white tag under the Missoni label? I bought a colore one in September and cut the white paper-like tag off, but I would like to know if there is a code that differentiates the first release from the second (Nov/Dec release?) I ordered a colore throw from target.com when they restocked online in December and it is a totally different quality (and not for the better!) I have since then purchased 2 on eBay from sellers who claim that it was from the original release but they all say "Q4" and are the lighter versions. I know that I have lost my mind in the madness to find another heavy throw, but I am so frustrated to have paid waaaay over retail for the same quality that I paid $39.99 for in December!  Any help/advice is greatly appreciated!!


 
OU I know you!  You bought the MFT dress from me, I'm Shelly in Owasso. Talk about a very small world!  My throws are all from the second release so I don't have anything to compare them to.  I'm sick about my Familia throw.  I have a Doberman that I take everywhere with me because she loves to ride in the car.  I didn't take her with me on Monday to take my daughter to school and she got very upset with me.  She knows that my Familia throw is my favorite because I am always covered up with it on the couch.  I came home from dropping off my daughter and my dog had eaten a hole in the middle of my throw!  Today I'm going to sit down with different colors of thread and try to patch it as best as I can.  Hopefully I can sew it up well enough for it to still look good thrown on the arm of the couch.  The dog is very very lucky I love her so much! Ha!


----------



## justlurking

Went to a store today I haven't been in forever. Old Time Pottery. For those who don't have them, it's a huge store with all sorts of household items, mostly lower quality stuff, but they do have some things that are nice. Well, I was SHOCKED to see all the poufs there, except for the floral one with the zigzag trim. At first I thought maybe these were knock-offs or something, or maybe another company got hold of the leftover material. I only own/have seen in person the brown chevron with the floral trim and I knew it was the exact same material. That one was $29.99. I turned it over to see if it had any markings/tags and sure enough, it had the tag...Made for Target corporation! 

The blue, black and purple chevron were $49.99, but they are on sale for $38.88. In fact, on the way out of the store I grabbed the sales flyer and the blue, black and purple are in there!

Here's the link to Old Time Pottery and you can see the sales flyer if interested.
http://www.oldtimepottery.com/locations/ 

Coincidentally, I was wearing my long sleeved button down black and white zigzag polyester blouse.


----------



## queeniegirl

justlurking said:
			
		

> Went to a store today I haven't been in forever. Old Time Pottery. For those who don't have them, it's a huge store with all sorts of household items, mostly lower quality stuff, but they do have some things that are nice. Well, I was SHOCKED to see all the poufs there, except for the floral one with the zigzag trim. At first I thought maybe these were knock-offs or something, or maybe another company got hold of the leftover material. I only own/have seen in person the brown chevron with the floral trim and I knew it was the exact same material. That one was $29.99. I turned it over to see if it had any markings/tags and sure enough, it had the tag...Made for Target corporation!
> 
> The blue, black and purple chevron were $49.99, but they are on sale for $38.88. In fact, on the way out of the store I grabbed the sales flyer and the blue, black and purple are in there!
> 
> Here's the link to Old Time Pottery and you can see the sales flyer if interested.
> http://www.oldtimepottery.com/locations/
> 
> Coincidentally, I was wearing my long sleeved button down black and white zigzag polyester blouse.



How odd!  The Tulsa OTP closed a while back.


----------



## roussel

Those who own the 21" spinner luggage - have you used it yet? Any issues?  How much was the retail on this again?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Anyone watches "Bethenny Eve After"? She has tons of Target Missoni stuff, she has the suitcase and the tote, her daughter wears a lot of the onsey's in the show, and she also had a lot of home things in her new NY apt, the bike, the framed tiles, the bowls/plates, etc.


----------



## kodem31

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Anyone watches "Bethenny Eve After"? She has tons of Target Missoni stuff, she has the suitcase and the tote, her daughter wears a lot of the onsey's in the show, and she also had a lot of home things in her new NY apt, the bike, the framed tiles, the bowls/plates, etc.


That's so funny because I caught that episode too! She had Bryn in the onesie and all of her tableware was MFT, cups, bowls etc! I still love the MFT line too! Lol.


----------



## lulu212121

Has anyone seen these? Both colors are exactly as the Missoni for Target line, only with ribbon decoration. 

I am surprised. 

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/fergalicious+alana+zig+zag+flat?prodId=dsw12prod3830050&category=cat20068


----------



## nova_girl

lulu212121 said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen these? Both colors are exactly as the Missoni for Target line, only with ribbon decoration.
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/fergalicious+alana+zig+zag+flat?prodId=dsw12prod3830050&category=cat20068



Wow, I didn't see these. They are the same colors, but maybe they were able to get away with it because the zig zags might be slightly different and there's a ribbon? Either way, it is odd.


----------



## xanderbsb

lulu212121 said:


> Has anyone seen these? Both colors are exactly as the Missoni for Target line, only with ribbon decoration.
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/fergalicious+alana+zig+zag+flat?prodId=dsw12prod3830050&category=cat20068



Wow good catch. The ribbon doesn't make it any better lmao

***

I also spotted MfT in an episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians. When the family was leaving for the Dominican Republic, one of Kendall & Kylie's friends had the Colore tote.


----------



## nova_girl

xanderbsb said:
			
		

> Wow good catch. The ribbon doesn't make it any better lmao
> 
> ***
> 
> I also spotted MfT in an episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians. When the family was leaving for the Dominican Republic, one of Kendall & Kylie's friends had the Colore tote.



I saw that tote too! Also, one of the girls on HGTV design star was wearing the brown open cardigan.


----------



## erinrose

I wanted so much from this collection when it was first released but people went bananas for it and I could not find much at all! Such a bummer


----------



## Alicein

Just bought the super cute black panel dress off ebay, does anyone know what the retail price was? Would like to know if it was overpriced.


----------



## ashleyjena

Alicein said:
			
		

> Just bought the super cute black panel dress off ebay, does anyone know what the retail price was? Would like to know if it was overpriced.



I believe it was $54.99 but I could be wrong


----------



## NCC1701D

That is correct, according to the lookbook: http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2011/08/16/missoni-for-target-full-lookbook/


----------



## Alicein

Good, I paid $44.99+$16.95 for shipping, guess I wasn't ripped off then


----------



## oupiphi

queeniegirl said:


> OU I know you!  You bought the MFT dress from me, I'm Shelly in Owasso. Talk about a very small world!  My throws are all from the second release so I don't have anything to compare them to.  I'm sick about my Familia throw.  I have a Doberman that I take everywhere with me because she loves to ride in the car.  I didn't take her with me on Monday to take my daughter to school and she got very upset with me.  She knows that my Familia throw is my favorite because I am always covered up with it on the couch.  I came home from dropping off my daughter and my dog had eaten a hole in the middle of my throw!  Today I'm going to sit down with different colors of thread and try to patch it as best as I can.  Hopefully I can sew it up well enough for it to still look good thrown on the arm of the couch.  The dog is very very lucky I love her so much! Ha!




OMG I am so sorry!!  I don't know HOW I am just now seeing this. It is a small world!!  I hope that your throw survived..  Last I checked there are a few floating around. I learned to love my Q4 stepchildren just as much as my Q3


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lulu212121 said:


> Has anyone seen these? Both colors are exactly as the Missoni for Target line, only with ribbon decoration.
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/fergalicious+alana+zig+zag+flat?prodId=dsw12prod3830050&category=cat20068




that is SUCH a copy.


----------

